# Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

das ist unsere *Halde Haniel* zw. Oberhausen und Bottrop


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre seit 1994 MTB  auf der Halde Haniel

Hier findet ihr ein paar Bilder von mir  klick -->  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/935


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

leute wie war eure runde am WE ?


----------



## mikeymark (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich war zwar nicht im Pott unterwegs, aber trotzdem geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu.
12 Grad, Sonnenschein, absolute Windstille, Schlüpferblauer-Himmel.......also wie immer 
Schöne Halbtagesrunde gedreht mit massiven Anteil an langen Abfahrtstrails, Pause auf der Schloßterrasse mit Fritten und Schnitzel als zwischensnack und dann drei Stunden Bergab nach Hause.


----------



## tokessa (14. Dezember 2009)

Sei doch einfach ruhig 
Scheiß wetter, scheiß himmel, scheiß laune, so weiter


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ich war zwar nicht im Pott unterwegs, aber trotzdem geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 12 Grad, Sonnenschein, absolute Windstille, Schlüpferblauer-Himmel.......also wie immer
> Schöne Halbtagesrunde gedreht mit massiven Anteil an langen Abfahrtstrails, Pause auf der Schloßterrasse mit Fritten und Schnitzel als zwischensnack und dann drei Stunden Bergab nach Hause.



Da würd ich gerne mal mitfahren. 

Bei uns isset ma widder deprimierend dat Wetter.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ich war zwar nicht im Pott unterwegs, aber trotzdem geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 12 Grad, Sonnenschein, absolute Windstille, Schlüpferblauer-Himmel.......also wie immer
> Schöne Halbtagesrunde gedreht mit massiven Anteil an langen Abfahrtstrails, Pause auf der Schloßterrasse mit Fritten und Schnitzel als zwischensnack und dann drei Stunden Bergab nach Hause.



du bist u. bleibst immer "einer von uns"


----------



## Der Toni (14. Dezember 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> ...Bei uns isset ma widder deprimierend dat Wetter.



ach komm, könnte echt wesentlich schlimmer sein, und kalt ist zur Zeit in Deutschlanden überall.
Und gefrorener Matsch klebt auch nicht am Rad.


----------



## Drakush (14. Dezember 2009)

Toni hat recht 

schönes bild khujand.den spot gibt es nicht mehr oder ??


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. Dezember 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ach komm, könnte echt wesentlich schlimmer sein, und kalt ist zur Zeit in Deutschlanden überall.
> Und gefrorener Matsch klebt auch nicht am Rad.



Ok seit gestern geht`s ja. Matsche klebt immer noch am Rad vom letzten Ritt!   Aber nicht gefroren!


----------



## tokessa (14. Dezember 2009)

@Drakush, ne den gibt es leider nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Dezember 2009)

bis auf die tatsache, das ich die andern erst zum ende des tages gefunden habe, wars gestern astrein.

zu dem spot auf dem foto: hab nur gehört, das die den über nacht platt gemacht haben, nachdem sich da einer den hals gebrochen hat.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nachdem sich da einer den hals gebrochen hat.



viel panik (inkl. hubschraubereinsatz) um nix... 
der "junge" hatte  NIX bis auf ein paar stauchungen. 

so ist durch "DUMMHEIT"  viel arbeit u. ein sehr beliebter (geduldeter) spot zerstört worden. 

  leute bitte keine fragen/antworten diesbezüglich mehr. 

DANKE !


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mal so aus mit Fahren ? 
Ich habe ab Mittwoch frei 
Mir ist fast egal wo: Haniel, Moers, EDG, Kettwig, Krefeld, Witten usw....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Dezember 2009)

bei mir wirds erst wieder sonntag was...


----------



## LaiNico (14. Dezember 2009)

ich bin beeindruckt - falls du mich auch meintest, khujand 

schöne trails habt ihr da ja. 7 abfahrten haben mir dann aber gereicht 
wetter war doch bombe - beim hochschieben schön warm, sonne, guten grip auf den strecken... gibt nix zu meckern.

nette leute und so weiter.

also bald wieder!
danke nochmal an dennis und erik für die führung.


schöne grüße aus dem nicht verschneiten 48691


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> ich bin beeindruckt
> nette leute und so weiter.
> 
> also bald wieder!
> danke nochmal an dennis und erik für die führung.



schön,- freut mich... du musst unbedingt noch den rest der truppe kennelerne. 


@Kunstflieger ab nächsten mittwoch habe ich auch urlaub.
dann können wir ja mal in der woche fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch bei uns ist der Winter angekommen mit 0 Grad und Schnee 



 

@Artur
der Schlitten heißt übrigens "Alpin Ufo 2"


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bis Weihnachten (nahezu) frei - sollte jemand mal unter der Woche auf der Halde Haniel biken gehen und nicht zu genervt sein wenn jemand mit 'nem CC-Rad sich anschließen möchte kann er sich gerne melden. Ich denke da könnte ich 'ne Menge lernen - und wenn es zu hart wird reicht mir auch mal zugucken. 

Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich war grade oben:





Ganz schön Frostig!

Aber alles machbar Herr Nachbar. So langsam kommen meine Temperaturen. Fehlt nur noch der Schnee! Aber da freu ich mich schon drauf.


----------



## mikeymark (15. Dezember 2009)

Alter hast du lange Beine!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich habe bis Weihnachten (nahezu) frei - sollte jemand mal unter der Woche auf der Halde Haniel biken gehen und nicht zu genervt sein wenn jemand mit 'nem CC-Rad sich anschließen möchte kann er sich gerne melden. Ich denke da könnte ich 'ne Menge lernen - und wenn es zu hart wird reicht mir auch mal zugucken.
> 
> Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.



gerne... jeder kann sich anschliessen.  
es sind ja nicht nur DH racer  u. klippen droper unter uns.
je nach bike fahre ich (u. andere)  z.b. auch enduro,- 
also mehrfach die halde rauf u. mehrfach runter .     

@mikeymark schön... das freut mich zu hören. 
alles gute deiner Fam. u. dir. 


Dennis wie imma suuuper Bilder ! ! !


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin natürlich auch dabei! Sach einfach bescheid! Hab auch bis nächstes Jahr frei! Ausser 
Freitag!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es denn z.B. mit morgen Mittag aus? Sagen wir ab 13 Uhr? Könnten uns an der Schranke unten am Kreuzweg treffen und hätten dann genug Zeit bis es dunkel wird.

P.S.: Ich lege gar nicht soviel Wert darauf die Halde mehrfach hoch zu fahren - viel lieber würde ich beim bergab sicherer werden und neues lernen - droppen z.B. geht bei mir (fast) noch gar nicht.


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Alter hast du lange Beine!



Wat meinsse wat ich fürn grosses Bike habe. Das ist ein Cannondale Hochrad!


----------



## mikeymark (15. Dezember 2009)

Achso Hochrad, ich dachte du fährst mit einer Zwei Meter Sattelstütze und Speedlifter Vorbau


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Dezember 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn z.B. mit morgen Mittag aus? Sagen wir ab 13 Uhr? Könnten uns an der Schranke unten am Kreuzweg treffen und hätten dann genug Zeit bis es dunkel wird.
> 
> P.S.: Ich lege gar nicht soviel Wert darauf die Halde mehrfach hoch zu fahren - viel lieber würde ich beim bergab sicherer werden und neues lernen - droppen z.B. geht bei mir (fast) noch gar nicht.



Wenn Wir hoch schieben geht das klar. Voll eingepackt hochtretten ist mir zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. Dezember 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wenn Wir hoch schieben geht das klar. Voll eingepackt hochtretten ist mir zuviel.



Bei dem Anfahrtsweg den ich habe ist mir anschließendes hochschieben ganz recht - sonst bin ich tot bevor ich oben bin. 
Ich muss aber morgen noch verschiedene Dinge erledigen - was dagegen wenn wir 14 Uhr als Zeitpunkt sagen?


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

Kann morgen doch nicht. Meine Frau ist Arbeiten und ich muss mich um meinen Sohn kümmern. Vielleicht komm ich noch nach. Ich bin wohl übermorgen gegen Vormittag da. Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Dezember 2009)

ich war gerade oben und somit die erste runde nach der op. war super.


----------



## Drakush (15. Dezember 2009)




----------



## BillyTheKid (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jungs wir fahren wieder ab und zu im Vonderort wenn nur mal für zwischnedurch ist, haben auch schon wieder etwas an der Schüppe gehangen und es soll noch weiter gehen. würd mich freuen wenn es mal einpaar mehr Leute werden als nur 2 die an der Schüppe hängen und wer mal lust hat aus dem Raum OB,BOT etc. nach Dortmund mit zu fahren soll sich melden ist ne super schöne Strecke dort den Rest werdet ihr sehen wenn ihr da seit!!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Dezember 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Bei dem Anfahrtsweg den ich habe ist mir anschließendes hochschieben ganz recht - sonst bin ich tot bevor ich oben bin.
> Ich muss aber morgen noch verschiedene Dinge erledigen - was dagegen wenn wir 14 Uhr als Zeitpunkt sagen?



14 Uhr geht klar. Bis morgen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Dezember 2009)

mhhh ich überlege auch zu kommen...ich lass das an der stelle mal offen. 2 uhr anner schranke?


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Dezember 2009)

Jo


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Dezember 2009)

mhhh da sitz ich leider noch in der schule... schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (16. Dezember 2009)

Schön das es wieder geht Phil, freut mich.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hi Jungs wir fahren wieder ab und zu im Vonderort



was gibts denn da zu fahren ?


----------



## tokessa (16. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht haben die das gemacht was wir schonmal vorhatten.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die das gemacht was wir schonmal vorhatten.



nie im leben... Toki. 

die buddeln bestimmt wieder an den kinderkickern rumm,- was grosses wird man in Vondertown nicht mehr hinstellen dürfen.


----------



## MirSch (16. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...was grosses wird man in Vondertown nicht mehr hinstellen dürfen.



wann war da denn mal was grosses?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

MirSch schrieb:


> wann war da denn mal was grosses?



Mirko du weist was ich meine .  
gross genug für uns... 

u. du hattest auch deinen spass dort,- stimmts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (16. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja Vonderort...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Dezember 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schön das es wieder geht Phil, freut mich.




Ja tat auch gut mal wieder zu fahren. Aber bin echt erschrocken wie sehr ich abgebaut habe...hab absolut keine kondition mehr.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Dezember 2009)

Gut das Du wieder fahren kannst.
Heute war echt entspannt und gar nicht so kalt.
Wir haben noch Stiffee u. Snake getroffen und ein bisschen gespielt.

Das beste war das keine Fußgänger im Weg standen, egal wo.


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Dezember 2009)

die buddeln bestimmt wieder an den kinderkickern rumm,- was grosses wird man in Vondertown nicht mehr hinstellen dürfen. 




Hi man kann es doch mal probieren oder??? Wir fangen ja gerade erst an!!sonst gibts doch nichts in der Gegend oder??? Kenn mich da nicht so aus und am Tetraeder ist ja voll *******!!!??? Dat ist ja was für altersschwache........

Kommt doch mal mit nach Dortmund!?


----------



## tokessa (18. Dezember 2009)

Versuchen könnt ihr alles hat aber glaub ich wenig zukunft. Fahrt doch mal halde haniel, da ist auch schön 
Was gibt es denn in der verbotenen stadt ?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn in der verbotenen stadt ?


----------



## MirSch (18. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...u. du hattest auch deinen spass dort,- stimmts.



klar! war ein schöner spot


----------



## stiffee25 (20. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand lust dienstag mit auf die halde?
gegen mittag..?


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Zeit. Mal schau was das Wetter macht.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. Dezember 2009)

also ich muss um 3 arbeiten. wenn wir so um 12/ halb 1 fahren würden wäre ich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich hoffe ja mal das da noch gut schnee liegt

also von mir aus können wir gerne um 12uhr loß


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. Dezember 2009)

bin gerade auch mal draussenrumgekurvt. also vorm haus (spielstraße) ist heftig....die wenigen spurrillen der autos machen das rutschen total unkontrollierbar. im park ist das wiederrum super geil. schöner pullverschnee und gut zu kontrollieren.

naja wenn es wärmer werden sollte wird es sicher noch mehr schneien. frage ist dann ob ich überhaupt bis zur halde komme


----------



## miss glückt (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab heute das Bike mal gegen das Snowboard getauscht 
Das war vielleicht geil,einfach richtig gut zu fahren der Kreuzweg.
Vielleicht bin ich morgen wieder da,mal sehn 
Falls ihr also einen mit nem Snowboard seh,dann bin ich das


----------



## CHRISE (21. Dezember 2009)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Bike mal gegen das Snowboard getauscht
> Das war vielleicht geil,einfach richtig gut zu fahren der Kreuzweg.
> Vielleicht bin ich morgen wieder da,mal sehn
> Falls ihr also einen mit nem Snowboard seh,dann bin ich das



und noch alles ok am snowboard??? hatte das auch mal vor paar jahren gemacht, danach war das board total zerkratzt und so also da waren sehr tiefe und dicke rillen drin


----------



## Mev (21. Dezember 2009)

gib mal bescheid ob da oben genug liegt dann hol ich meins auch raus


----------



## 3radfahrer (21. Dezember 2009)

So ich war definitiv der erste der da oben ne Fahrradspur gezogen hat. Snowboard wäre vielleicht doch angebracht gewesen! 

Erst so gut es ging gefahren:






Den Rest dann getragen weil es gar nicht mehr ging:





Dann am Ende doch noch geschafft: 





Hab nur 1:32h für knapp 10km gebraucht. Aber Laune macht es trotzdem!


----------



## tokessa (21. Dezember 2009)

Du tier  Schöne bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schöne bilder



ja wie imma.


----------



## 3radfahrer (21. Dezember 2009)

Nur immer Text ist ja langweilig, und ausserdem bleibt man Fit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (21. Dezember 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> So ich war definitiv der erste der da oben ne Fahrradspur gezogen hat. Snowboard wäre vielleicht doch angebracht gewesen!



Hab deine Spur gesehen, hatte schon befürchtet, ich wäre der einzige Bekloppte, der das macht!


----------



## 3radfahrer (21. Dezember 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hab deine Spur gesehen, hatte schon befürchtet, ich wäre der einzige Bekloppte, der das macht!



Hab auch gedacht, ob dat ma alles so richtig ist. Nein, Spaß. War echt cool. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!


----------



## miss glückt (21. Dezember 2009)

CHRISE schrieb:


> und noch alles ok am snowboard??? hatte das auch mal vor paar jahren gemacht, danach war das board total zerkratzt und so also da waren sehr tiefe und dicke rillen drin



Ja,bei mir auch,aber war eh mein altes Board,von daher halb so wild.
Für solche Aktionen iss das genau richtig


----------



## Drakush (21. Dezember 2009)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Ich hab heute das Bike mal gegen das Snowboard getauscht


 

   hatte auch die idee doch war mir das custom dann etwas zu schade dafür und das bike mußte dran glauben


----------



## stiffee25 (21. Dezember 2009)

so waren gerade noch snow-biken einfach nuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr......... geil

das lustige war die ganzen leute hatten geguckt wie pferde wo wir mit den bikes darunter geballert sind


----------



## Feel the Dirt (21. Dezember 2009)

so ich war heute in Winterberg ne runde skifahren...oder besser um Holländer kurven 
War aber richtig geil und der Lift am Bikepark geht sogar mit den Sommerkarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (21. Dezember 2009)

Drakush schrieb:


> hatte auch die idee doch war mir das custom dann etwas zu schade dafür und das bike mußte dran glauben



Mit nem Custom wäre ich da auch garantiert nicht runter


----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. Dezember 2009)

Bleibt bei morgen 12 uhr an der halde?


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich schaffe das nicht habe einen Termin um 11 vergessen.
Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. Dezember 2009)

ich bin vllt auch raus. bekomme halsschmerzen ich schreib morgen früh nochmal wie es ausschaut.


----------



## stiffee25 (22. Dezember 2009)

hätte auch erst was später zeit morgen!!!!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. Dezember 2009)

jo halsschmerzen sind nach wie vor da. schone mich dann lieber.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube die halde ist z. Z. ne riesen schlamm wüste.
nachdem nun der ganze schnee getaut ist.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich glaube die halde ist z. Z. ne riesen schlamm wüste.
> nachdem nun der ganze schnee getaut ist.



jepp, bin froh dieses Jahr noch mal im Schnee da oben gewesen zu sein.


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. Dezember 2009)

Genau, das musste man einfach ausnutzen. Allein das geile Wetter morgens. Ist halt mal was anderes in unseren Breitengraden!


----------



## Ani (22. Dezember 2009)

ja toll, jetzt wo ich mal frei habe tauts weg und alles ist komplett matschig :\


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (22. Dezember 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Genau, das musste man einfach ausnutzen.



jau, hätte ich nicht krank im bett gelegen......


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. Dezember 2009)

Oh tut mir leid,  

dafür haste hier was gegen die Langeweile im Bett:

http://alpenrider.jimdo.com

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!


----------



## tokessa (23. Dezember 2009)

@free -for-ride lol, he chris sag nicht bei dem wetter setzt du dich aufs bike, ich glaub dir kein wort


----------



## free-for-ride (23. Dezember 2009)

ey,

auch wenns kalt ist, biken im schnee macht einfach nur gute laune.
biss jetzt bin ich jeden winter mindestens einmal mit dem bike im schnee gewesen.
ich habe ja die hoffnung, dass es dieses jahr oder besser gesagt diesen winter noch was wird mit mir - meinem bike - und dem schnee


----------



## tokessa (23. Dezember 2009)

Meld dich, das laß ich mir auf keinen fall entgehen


----------



## free-for-ride (23. Dezember 2009)

^^ , geht klar


----------



## giromechaniker (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weihnachten @ all und falls man sich nicht mehr sieht schonmal nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. Dezember 2009)

jo ^^ is heut bei dem geilen wetter jemand auf haniel unterwegs?!
ich bin da  jemand nen typen mit nem roten gaint und o neal helm sieht das bin ich ;D
und nich über mein rad lachen im mom funnzt es und im februar hab ich n neues also vllt sieht man sich ja ^^
bis dann


----------



## MirSch (26. Dezember 2009)

bin nicht am start - gleich geht´s weihnachtprogramm weiter.

habe gerade aber mal n stündchen in der funbox-amalie verbracht. hat spaß gemacht mal wieder ein paar ramps zu fahren. wäre cool wenn demnächst mal der ein oder andere hardtailer mit am start ist. ist gut für die technik  und nass wird man da auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. Dezember 2009)

hmm jao wo isn das  ich komm aus dinslaken und kenn mich nich so aus in ob 
is das der klene bmx park da ?


----------



## Mev (26. Dezember 2009)

ah super wir kommen aus voerde lass uns mal zusammen fahren ggf auch nach oberhausen da wollte ich eh mal hin ansonsten hier bei uns gibts auch genug zum fahren nicht vergleichbar mit halde haniel aber mann kann es


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. Dezember 2009)

weisst du wo in hiesfeld der see is ß? 
wenn ja sei so gegenm 3 oder 20 nach da ^^
dann kannst ja mit uns kommen im mom fahren nur n friend und ich


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. Dezember 2009)

naja leuts ich bin dann mal aufm weg falls doch noch wer kommt vllt sieht man sich ja ^^
bis denne


----------



## Feel the Dirt (27. Dezember 2009)

MirSch schrieb:


> bin nicht am start - gleich geht´s weihnachtprogramm weiter.
> 
> habe gerade aber mal n stündchen in der funbox-amalie verbracht. hat spaß gemacht mal wieder ein paar ramps zu fahren. wäre cool wenn demnächst mal der ein oder andere hardtailer mit am start ist. ist gut für die technik  und nass wird man da auch nicht



ist die wieder offen die wollten die doch runderneuern...schon geschehen????also wenn du gehst würde ich mitkommen bin jetzt allerdings erstmal bis zum 3. Janaur im Urlaub


----------



## der Digge (27. Dezember 2009)

Von den Rampen her scheint alles beim alten zu sein (Woodhead dude Foto)







wäre bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder dabei, hab jetzt erstmal Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (27. Dezember 2009)

ja ich weiß nur das die pfeiler da wohl marode sind/waren und die ganze halle von der bausubstanz wohl nicht mehr in einem guten zustand ist/war. hab es von einem aus dem essener sportausschuss gehört deswegen wunderte ich mich das man dort doch noch fahren kann aber vll. sind die mängel auch schon behoben?!
wäre auf jedenfall demnächst mal dabei!


----------



## miss glückt (27. Dezember 2009)

Geil,da wollte ich auch immer mal als Kind hin 
Hat vielleicht noch einer n altes HT für das er mir mal ausleihen könnte für da?
mfG,
Markus


----------



## Drakush (28. Dezember 2009)

coole sache jungs.vorallem bei dem wetter  
bin zwar so ein zeug mein leben lang noch nicht gefahren,aber irgendwann ist immer das erste mal   wäre auch dabei. (wenn ich die arbeitswoche überlebe  )


----------



## tokessa (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab kein hartes, vielleicht leiht mir der john seins


----------



## Drakush (28. Dezember 2009)

mit men fully könnt es auch spaß machen denke ich. ist zwar nicht ganz zweckgemäß,aber was solls


----------



## tokessa (28. Dezember 2009)

Klar spaß habt iht bestimmt wenn ich da einschlage


----------



## Drakush (28. Dezember 2009)




----------



## BillyTheKid (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen suche eine LRS 26zoll vorne 20mm Steckachse und hinten 135mm Schnellspann. Wenn jemand noch was hat bitte mal anbieten.

mfg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Dezember 2009)

schau mal in den Bikemarkt, dafür ist der auch da

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/22


----------



## 3radfahrer (28. Dezember 2009)

Heute ist mir wieder klar geworden, warum so wenig bei dem Wetter auf der Halde sind.
Ich so schön versucht die Grafenwalder runter zu fahren und dann schön zwei Meter durch die Luft, zwei Kusselköppe und dann vom Busch abgefangen worden, sonst wär ich bis unten gerollt!
War aber ne sanfte Landung, nichts passiert. War aber schön matschig. 

Hier der link zur Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.50408.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich war heute in Essen Kettwig mit Frostydragon, Mr. Donut und Mr. Backe. War auch schön schlammig und die Pizza war wucher


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Dezember 2009)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Ich war heute in Essen Kettwig mit Frostydragon, Mr. Donut und Mr. Backe. War auch schön schlammig und die Pizza war wucher



und wie gefällt Dir unser Hometrail ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Dezember 2009)

wir waren an 3 verschiedenen. der eine (sehr kurze) startete oben direkt an der klinik.
der zweite an dem wir waren startete etwas weiter die straße rauf an so gartenzäunen vorbei und dann in den wald rein. da war glaube ich auch ne quelle und kleine flussläufe.
der andere war kalwes ganz ähnlich aber relativ runtergekommen. mit vielen kickern, double und einem großen krater mit verschiedenen sprüngen und anfahrten. vieles konnte man leider nicht springen, hat doch alles sehr unter dem regen gelitten.

muss sagen moers gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (28. Dezember 2009)

hmm ich war letztens auch nich mehr auf der halde da ich ja kein gutes rad hab im mom und ich dann mit nem friend auf weg dahin war bin ich auf nem vereissten eg ausgrutsch und is is die pedale abgebrochen :/

man binn ich froh wenn ich das pinn´r hab ^^


----------



## CHRISE (28. Dezember 2009)

wenn mittwoch das wetter ganz ok ist werd ich mal auf die halde und dan mal meine gabel testen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde Donnerstag das letzte mal fahren und dann geht die Gabel erstmal zum Service


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Dezember 2009)

Moers habe ich mir vor zwei Wochen im Schnee mal angeschaut und ich muss sagen es richtig geil


----------



## Phil DeLonge (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich war gerade eben mal wieder auf der Halde.

Also das schwarze Stück ist garnicht zu empfehlen. Richtung Grafenwalder liegen da dicke Eisplatten und richtung Singletrail ist der Boden auch echt rutschig. Der Singletrail selbst ist angenehm matschig und schön griffig.

Soweit zu dem Zustand.


Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und den langzeit Bekloppten eine sturz und vorallem sachmerzfreie Saison 2010.


----------



## miss glückt (31. Dezember 2009)

So,ich wünsche allen hier nochmal n guten Rutsch und feiert schön.
Ich werd´s jetzt auch tun 
mfG,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (1. Januar 2010)

Ist irgendwer von euch Sonntag unterwegs?
Wollte mal wieder fahren gehen.


----------



## opa_knack (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues euch allen   Sonntag, nur wenn alles gefroren ist .


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Januar 2010)

Wir haben es für Morgen geplant.
Ich denke am 11 wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## miss glückt (3. Januar 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß. 
Bin froh, dass ich grad vom Altenberg noch einigermaßen nach Hause gekommen bin 
Gn8


----------



## 3radfahrer (3. Januar 2010)

Viel Spaß heute. Bin leider Arbeiten. Schade: 

Also mit Allrad kommt man gut voran.


----------



## stiffee25 (3. Januar 2010)

einfach nur GEIL bin gerade 2mal denn kreuz weg runter....... komm garnicht mehr klar geil geil geil..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

FlackBerg Oberhausen/Vonderort.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

Rahmen: Helius AM/ light Freerider 
in silber-elox. in Gr. M.
mit schaltbarer KeFü von E-13, mit Fox-DHX Air.Dämpfer.
----------------------------
Gabel: Rock-Shox Lyrik Air. in silber.
----------------------------
Schaltung: kompl. Sram XO
----------------------------
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Sunline/Thomson.
----------------------------
Laufräder: Mavic mit Hope Naben Reifen Minion.
----------------------------
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP 
----------------------------
Ped: NC 17 Sudpin III
----------------------------
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT 
----------------------------
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR 
----------------------------

Hab keinen Bock mehr auf das ewige geschiebe,- die Halde hoch.

u. auf das ewig belächelt zu werden,- der Enduro/CC Fraktion.


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2010)

Minions am Tourer? aber sonst klingt gut


----------



## Phil DeLonge (5. Januar 2010)

mein projekt bleibt geheim  ist auch eher für die saison 2011. wird doch was teuerer


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Minions am Tourer? aber sonst klingt gut



2,35 er Minion light. 
(mein ufo muss weichen)


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> (mein ufo muss weichen)



 ???

Bist Du wahsinnig ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (5. Januar 2010)

vllt kann der david ja noch eins gebrauchen


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Bist Du wahsinnig ?


^^JA ! 

sonst bekomme ich das helius AM nicht gestämmt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Januar 2010)

Dann nim meinen CC Rahmen dann hast Du für kleines Geld einen Helius 
um die Rasierten abzuhängen.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Dann nim meinen CC Rahmen dann hast Du für kleines Geld einen Helius
> um die Rasierten abzuhängen.



nein ... ich gehe nicht unter die rasierten. 

es wird ein "light freerider" ,- halde rauf, halde runna.
u. fürn bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (5. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ,- halde rauf, halde runna.



Hab ich da Halde rauf, Halde runna gehört?


----------



## Locu (5. Januar 2010)

So mach ich das:


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Januar 2010)

Das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2010)

Locu schrieb:


> So mach ich das:



lol


----------



## der Digge (5. Januar 2010)

so hab  ich das vorletztes Jahr auch noch gemacht, jetzt ziehe ich seitlich Rutschen vor ... geht nicht so auf die Handgelenke


----------



## free-for-ride (5. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^JA !
> 
> sonst bekomme ich das helius AM nicht gestämmt.



warum das helius am??


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Januar 2010)

Vorallem darfst Du das Ufo nicht her geben 
Das ist ein zu grosses Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## miss glückt (5. Januar 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> so hab  ich das vorletztes Jahr auch noch gemacht, jetzt ziehe ich seitlich Rutschen vor ... geht nicht so auf die Handgelenke




Hammer Bild 
Maan,ich will auch wieder fahren,aber bei dem Wetter isses einfach doof
So,und jetzt freue ich mich auf Kommentare 
Frohes Neues euch noch


----------



## tokessa (6. Januar 2010)

Ihr seit echt drauf bei dem wetter, aber geiles bild 
Frohes neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> warum das helius am??



weil es "für mich" das vielseitigste bike aus der -N- palette ist... 
von Enduro/CC bis hin zum Freeride/Bikepark damit ist alles machbar.


----------



## MirSch (6. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weil es "für mich" das vielseitigste bike aus der -N- palette ist...
> von Enduro/CC bis hin zum Freeride/Bikepark damit ist alles machbar.



Jep. Bin zwar kein -N-Fanboy, aber wenn schon -N- dann das Helius AM.  
Neben dem ION das einzige Bike das für mich im grünen Bereich wäre.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> "im grünen Bereich"


 *hust*
der preis+die lieferzeit (12 wochen) sind alles andere als im  grünen Bereich


----------



## MirSch (6. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...die lieferzeit (12 wochen) sind alles andere als im  grünen Bereich...



tja, so lange braucht der dampfer halt für die strecke taiwan-deutschland


----------



## miss glückt (6. Januar 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> tja, so lange braucht der dampfer halt für die strecke taiwan-deutschland


----------



## free-for-ride (6. Januar 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> Jep. Bin zwar kein -N-Fanboy, aber wenn schon -N- dann das Helius AM.
> Neben dem ION das einzige Bike das für mich im grünen Bereich wäre.



naja, finde die gesamte helius-serie OK
mit dem afr bin ich super zufrieden.
aber jedem das seine 



MirSch schrieb:


> tja, so lange braucht der dampfer halt für die strecke taiwan-deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> naja, finde die gesamte helius-serie OK
> mit dem afr bin ich super zufrieden.
> aber jedem das seine




Chris dein AFR ist super . hat aber gewichtsmässig noch einiges zu viel.

aber schlankheit ist ja auch nicht billig/günstig.


----------



## free-for-ride (7. Januar 2010)

richtig, und da ich dieses jahr so viele ausgaben habe, die in den 5 stelligen bereich gehen, steht das bike erstmal hinten an


----------



## LaiNico (7. Januar 2010)

hallo jungs.

entschuldigt das ich eure bike-unterhaltung unterbrechen muss 
wie sieht es am wochenende auf der halde mit fahren und fahrern aus?
hat noch jemand bock am sasmstag oder sonntag durch die 50cm neuschnee zu shredden? wir würden wahrscheinlich mit zwei oder gar drei leuten kommen.

grüße,
wacker


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Januar 2010)

grade keine gabel sry.


----------



## CHRISE (7. Januar 2010)

sonntag hört sich gut an ich wäre dabei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Januar 2010)

sofern alles passt, bin ich dabei...


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Januar 2010)

bin auch dabei......... welche uhrzeit?


----------



## LaiNico (8. Januar 2010)

uhrzeit müsst ihr sagen.
wir machen von der menge des fallenden schnees abhängig ob wir kommen.
am liebsten wie beim letzten mal so in der mittagszeit. 13-14uhr?
wir würden uns, wenn wir uns dann durch den schnee kämpfen, nach euch richten. 

grüße,
der sich überallesfreuende - wacker


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Januar 2010)

dann laß 13 uhr sagen................ an der schranke


----------



## LaiNico (8. Januar 2010)

super. ich melde mich spätestens morgen abend ob wir kommen. je nach schneelage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (8. Januar 2010)

alles klar.... mach das.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Januar 2010)

wird ja lustich... dh fahren mit springerstiefel *löl*


----------



## stiffee25 (9. Januar 2010)

ohhhhhhhhh jaaaaaaa


----------



## LaiNico (9. Januar 2010)

grrr... aufgrund eines autounfalls im bekanntenkreis wegen schneeglätte wird das mit dem auto noch schwierig. ich werd erst morgen früh kurzfristig ja oder nein sagen können.

ansonsten: viel spaß!


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Januar 2010)

Die Strassenverhältnisse sind echt bescheiden.
Ich habe letzte Woche schon versucht zur Halde zu kommen und mit Stiffee25 eine Runde zu drehen. 
Das hatte die weisse Pracht auf der A3 aber verhindert
Ich denke morgen ist es noch :kotz:


----------



## stiffee25 (9. Januar 2010)

hy  war gerade auf der halde muß sagen super grip fürs bike....

die straßen finde ich garnicht schlimm solange es nicht friert........
mal sehen vllt fährt ja morgen jemand mit mir


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Januar 2010)

auch heute kam keine gabel. wird also leider nichts.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Januar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hy war gerade auf der halde muß sagen super grip fürs bike....
> 
> die straßen finde ich garnicht schlimm solange es nicht friert........
> mal sehen vllt fährt ja morgen jemand mit mir


 
klingt gut, muss nachher nur die kurbel montieren, dann ist fahren morgen gerettet.


----------



## stiffee25 (9. Januar 2010)

@loki

sollen wir dann um eins uns an der schranke treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab keine Schuhe mit denen ich den Berg hoch komm


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Januar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @loki
> 
> sollen wir dann um eins uns an der schranke treffen?


 
ob ich das genau um eins schaff, mag ich zu bezweifeln, muss morgen erstmal meine frau zum reitstall bringen und mach mich dann auffe socken. denke mal zwischen eins und halb zwei.

kann dir nur anbieten, das ich mich kurz übers forum melde, wenn ich mich auffe socken mache. bei dem wetter kann man ja nich planen.


----------



## stiffee25 (9. Januar 2010)

kein ding   dann meld dich wenn dich auf die socken machst.....

@digge
habe auch kein profil under my shoes... und kam auch da hoch


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Januar 2010)

ich überlege noch.... sage aber nicht zu.
entweder bin ich um 1300 an der schranke oder eben nicht


----------



## LaiNico (10. Januar 2010)

oloa!

wir machen uns auf jedenfall auf den weg! zeitplanung ist, wie bereits erwähnt, bei diesem wetter tatsächlich schwierig. ich hoffe wir schaffen das noch zu 13:00 bis 13:30.
ich werde stiffee meine handynummer in ner pn schreiben.
fahren jetzt los. bis gleich!

wacker


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Januar 2010)

so, melde mich hier ab, bin gleich an der halde, fahre also JETZT los.

werde an der schranke am kreuzweg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (10. Januar 2010)

Damit Ihr es wißt:





Alex ist jetzt Besitzer der Kultkarre vom Artur. 



Geht also in Deckung, wenn er im Frühjahr seinen Lappen hat...


----------



## miss glückt (10. Januar 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Damit Ihr es wißt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow,geil
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MirSch (10. Januar 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Damit Ihr es wißt:
> 
> Alex ist jetzt Besitzer der Kultkarre vom Artur.


 
Glückwunsch! Cooler Biketransporter  Mädels dürften da auch einige reinpassen  

Und erst die Karre, dann den Lappen  Das ist Luxus 



schroeti schrieb:


> Geht also in Deckung, wenn er im Frühjahr seinen Lappen hat...



Wie wir? Ganesh und ich wollen nicht länger als 1h 25min für die Strecke Bottrop-Winterberg brauchen  Das KHUJAND-Fahrzeug ist da Zeiten jenseits von 3h für eine Strecke gewohnt  Also immer schön Platz machen, wir haben doch keine Zeit


----------



## schroeti (10. Januar 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Cooler Biketransporter  Mädels dürften da auch einige reinpassen
> 
> Und erst die Karre, dann den Lappen  Das ist Luxus
> 
> ...


 

Ihr seid ja auch näher dran...   

wir haben sonst immer 2 Stunden von Kaarst aus gebraucht. Aber Alex hat dann ab Meschede immer halb gekotzt bei meiner zügigen Fortbewegung....  

Aber im Sommer darf er jetzt immer fahren, und ich kann endlich in Ruhe 3-4 Fläschken Bier saufen.  

So muß das sein!!!


----------



## MirSch (10. Januar 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Aber im Sommer darf er jetzt immer fahren, und ich kann endlich in Ruhe 3-4 Fläschken Bier saufen.
> 
> So muß das sein!!!



Guter Plan


----------



## Feel the Dirt (10. Januar 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Damit Ihr es wißt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



top biketransporter! glückwunsch an Alex.
Nur womit transportiert KHUJAND jetzt seine bikes wohl nicht mit dem C1 oder was kommt für nen neuer biketransporter?


----------



## miss glückt (10. Januar 2010)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> top biketransporter! glückwunsch an Alex.
> Nur womit transportiert KHUJAND jetzt seine bikes wohl nicht mit dem C1 oder was kommt für nen neuer biketransporter?



Vielleicht verkauft der Artur ja ein paar Bikes aus seiner Sammlung und kauft sich ne Wohnung in Winterberg direkt am Bikepark


----------



## tokessa (11. Januar 2010)

Alter, den artur hab ich aufm bild gar nicht erkannt 
Glückwunsch alex


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Wohung in Winterberg direkt am Bikepark



jouw,- die mit den "immer unten" rolladen am slopestyle parkour .  ! ! !  

zwanzich/zehn
neues auto,- neues bike. 

* Citroen Berlingo (was sonst)
* Nicolai Helius AM (was sonst)


----------



## schroeti (13. Januar 2010)

jo, so ne Wohnung am Park wäre schon geil. 


Artur: ich hab die Kennzeichen ZZ1111 natürlich aufgehoben. Kannste gerne haben, ich meine so als Andenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> jo, so ne Wohnung am Park wäre schon geil.
> 
> 
> Artur: ich hab die Kennzeichen ZZ1111 natürlich aufgehoben. Kannste gerne haben, ich meine so als Andenken.




DANKE


----------



## LaiNico (13. Januar 2010)

ein bild von sonntag:



der rest lässt sich hier finden.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2010)

jehhh ! ! !  KLASSE !


----------



## Sanke (13. Januar 2010)

Sieht ja geil aus! Vor allem wenn man weiss was in der nächsten Sekunde passiert


----------



## stiffee25 (13. Januar 2010)

der moment zählt


----------



## LaiNico (13. Januar 2010)

auf dem weg das handy zu verlieren...


----------



## schroeti (15. Januar 2010)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> auf dem weg das handy zu verlieren...


 

Habt Ihr denn keine Freisprecheinrichtung im Helm???


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. Januar 2010)

Hab mal wieder leicht was getan. Nach dem Schalke-Sieg war ich ja wieder motiviert! 






So muss dat!


----------



## Feel the Dirt (17. Januar 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder leicht was getan. Nach dem Schalke-Sieg war ich ja wieder motiviert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
So muss dat! War aber mener meinung nach nen recht lahmes spiel... 
"In der Nordkurve steh´n, dass ist Schalke 04"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder leicht was getan. Nach dem Schalke-Sieg war ich ja wieder motiviert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:kotz:


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. Januar 2010)

Ok, beim Arthur hab ich wohl ausgesch..... ! 

Dabei hab ich mir extra den Tacx Modell "Schalke" besorgt!


----------



## tokessa (18. Januar 2010)

Egal der Artur hat eh keine ahnung vom fußball :Ist schon richtig


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Januar 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Egal der Artur hat eh keine ahnung vom fußball :Ist schon richtig


----------



## LaiNico (20. Januar 2010)

mit schönsten aussichten melden wir uns für samstag gegen 14:30 bei euch an 

werden wahrscheinlich wieder zu zweit, diesmal allerdings mit anderem mitfahrer kommen. ein glory `10 könnte trotzdem vll dabei sein - testbike, yeah!

wenn sich noch was ändert werd ichs hier posten. ansonsten: bis samstag


----------



## stiffee25 (20. Januar 2010)

hy 
denke werde auch da sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (20. Januar 2010)

vielleicht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2010)

ab 14te KW bin ich auch wieder dabei .


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Januar 2010)

Hey Jungs sagtmal hat jemand von euch ust am Sonntag mit nach Dortmund zu fahren??? 
@ artur  Haste jetzt garkein Bike mehr???? Das UFO schon weggeflogen??


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2010)

billythekid schrieb:


> @ artur  haste jetzt garkein bike mehr???? Das ufo schon weggeflogen??



ja !


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Januar 2010)

Wohin in Dortmund ???


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Januar 2010)

Wir wollen zum Ofen in Dortmund, schöne Strecke dort. Ist an der Hohensyburg
Ist alles dabei was man will(Steinfeld überspringen,Wurzelfelder,Roadgaps,Dobbels.......


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Januar 2010)

@ artur   Schade hättest ja den Dieter mit einpacken können und ab nach DO
Wann kommt dein neuer Rahmen??? Muss mal zu Quatschen vorbei kommen hab da so eine bekloppte IDEE


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Januar 2010)

Wann wollt Ihr denn dahin ? 
Der Jonny und ich sind noch überlegen aber ich denke das könnte interessant sein.


----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Januar 2010)

Hi denke das wir so spätestens gegen elf hier in Essen losfahren weil HIGHNOON ist immer treffen dort am Parkplatz und dann gehts auf den Berg.Ist bestimmt was für euch den Berg hoch ist auch schneller als an der Halde( das war ja ne schei... im Schnee da hoch)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2010)

Hey Billy 

ich wäre gerne mit am Start, aber leider ist mein UFO noch in der Reperatur bzw. noch auf dem Weg zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (21. Januar 2010)

Hey John dann hoffen wir mal das der Rahmen morgen oder Samstag bei dir ankommt!!!
Ist echt schon in Dortmund zu fahren!!!!! Meld dich einfach meine Nummer haste ja?!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2010)

so machen wir das, evtl. mache ich am Samstag ein paar Bilder von euch


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @ artur   Schade hättest ja den Dieter mit einpacken können und ab nach DO
> Wann kommt dein neuer Rahmen??? Muss mal zu Quatschen vorbei kommen hab da so eine bekloppte IDEE



ok Billy  leider wird es nicht klappen... 
aber grüss mir mal die anderen DO´s 

bis die tage.
Artur
PS: u. nimmt ja die Ratinger mit... sind nette leute.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Artur wenn die mitkommen wollen immer gerne!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hi Artur wenn die mitkommen wollen immer gerne!!!!



komm ma die tage rumm (mit hund)... 
aber nicht wieder zu fuss aus essen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Januar 2010)

Wir würden gerne dazu kommen aber morgen ist die Zeit zu knapp.
Wir starten warscheinlich gegen 9:00 und haben auch nur bis mittags Zeit.
Evtl. fahren Wir morgen nach Moers.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Januar 2010)

Ja schade aber lauft ja nicht weg!! Fahrt ihr halt nen anderesmal mit?!


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Januar 2010)

Ach so wir fahren auch am Sonntag gegen elf hier los?! Wenn ihr Sonntag Lust habt sagt an! Du hast ja jetzt für morgen geschrieben?!
Ist ganz einfach zu Finden ist das Naturfreundehaus an der Hohensyburg in Dortmund vom Parkplatz ca. 5 min den Berg hoch und Ziel erreicht!!!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2010)

das is ja mitten in der Nacht  und dann noch von MH zu euch, das muss ich ja um 08:00h los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Januar 2010)

Ja wie mitten in der Nacht?! Nur der frühe Rider kommt unten an!!  naja werd wohl ohne Hi Bremse fahren meine ist im Ars... aber No Risk No Fun oder???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2010)

wer weniger bremst ist mehr schnell


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Januar 2010)

Ja da haste recht!!!!


----------



## schroeti (23. Januar 2010)

Mal was out-of-Thema: 

Brauche mal ein Feedback von Euch. Ich möchte mein GMP pulvern lassen und habe mich beim Rahmen für mittelgrau entschieden. Wie soll ich die Schwinge machen? Habe da mal was rumgetrickst und in mein *Fotoalbum* reingesetzt. Sagt mal ehrlich, welche Farbe für dei Schwinge am besten wäre. Danke!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Januar 2010)

schwatt


----------



## MirSch (23. Januar 2010)

schwatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (23. Januar 2010)

Auch schwatt!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (23. Januar 2010)

is morgen jemand halde ?!
also ich bin morgen mit nem freund da so gegen mittag ^^
vllt sieht man sich ja 
bis denne


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Januar 2010)

hy 
ich bin morgen da


----------



## Freeride Rules. (24. Januar 2010)

cool  wannn den so?
nich wundern wegen unseren rädern  wir bekommen jetzt auch unsere neuen


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Januar 2010)

denke bin ab 13 uhr da


----------



## Freeride Rules. (24. Januar 2010)

cool cool ^^ 
dann sieht man sich ja warscheinlich 
naja gut bis morgen dann


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Januar 2010)

und wart ihr auf der halde??

weil habe da keinen gesehen war von 10-14,30  da


----------



## LaiNico (24. Januar 2010)

und wir von 14:45 bis 17:00 und haben nur ein pärchen mit m-pire und sx-trail gesehen.


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Januar 2010)

nee meinte denn Freeride-rules^^
war doch heute wieder auf der halde.......


----------



## LaiNico (24. Januar 2010)

ach sorry, bin mit den tagen durcheinander gekommen 

also bezieht sich meine aussage auf samstag 


stiffee25 schrieb:


> nee meinte denn Freeride-rules^^
> war doch heute wieder auf der halde.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (24. Januar 2010)

hehe^^


----------



## Freeride Rules. (25. Januar 2010)

ja wir waren da 
wir haben noch jemand mit nem radon gesehen er hat dich wohl gesehen warst wohl grad i wie weg wo wir den trail gefahren sind
joa dann hats angefangen zu schneien und es wurde glatt 
beinahe hingelegt 


naja ma gucken wann ich wieder da bin wenns trocken is bin ich bestimmt wieder da vllt hab ich bis dahin ja ein vp free ^^

naja gut bis denne mal ^^


----------



## stiffee25 (1. Februar 2010)

wie sieht das aus hier  fährt  keiner mehr


----------



## WRC206 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich war Sonntag ne kleine Runde unterwegs....aber weil hier nix stand, dacht ich ist auf der Halde nichts los und bin ins Rotbachtal gefahren.

Wie sieht es denn nächstes WE oder so aus?


----------



## stiffee25 (2. Februar 2010)

VERKAUFE MAVIC DEETRAKS


----------



## CHRISE (6. Februar 2010)

is sonntag einer aufe halde wenns wetter gut ist???


----------



## stiffee25 (6. Februar 2010)

wie fahren heude um 12.30


----------



## CHRISE (6. Februar 2010)

aso heute wenn ich biss dahiin mein vorbau problem im griff kriege bin ich dabei


----------



## stiffee25 (6. Februar 2010)

dann guck mal das das hin bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (6. Februar 2010)

bis wann seit ihr den da?


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Februar 2010)

Ich wechsel Heute meine Gabel und Morgen würde ich vielleicht vorbai kommen.
@Dennis: Hast Du für Morgen auch etwas geplant ?


----------



## CHRISE (6. Februar 2010)

so hab mein bike fertig wer is den heute alles da?


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Februar 2010)

Hi hat keiner Lust morgen nach Dortmund zu fahren?!


----------



## CHRISE (6. Februar 2010)

so ich fahr jetzt einfach mal zur halde


----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. Februar 2010)

also morgen wäre ich auch dabei sag ich jetzt einfach mal so. wenn es nach auswärts geht müsste mich idealer weise jemand mitnehmen oder ich schau mal wer sonst noch bock hat zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Februar 2010)

Frag dochmal ob der John Doe dich mitnehmen kann vielleicht bewegt er dann seinen Ar... Auch mal nach Dortmund wollte ja mal mit??!! 
Bei uns passt es leider nicht sorry!!!!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. Februar 2010)

jo werd mich mal drum kümmern.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Februar 2010)

Ich denke bei Uns ist morgen ist Haniel angesagt.
Dortmund reizt mich wirklich aber da muss das Wetter passen und ich habe eine neue Gabel und will erst mal schauen wie die läuft.


----------



## stiffee25 (6. Februar 2010)

eric und ich werden morgen früh auf die halde


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2010)

ich würde ja gerne nach Dortmund knattern ich habe aber im Moment kein komplettes Bike nur jede Menge Teile die zusammen kein ganzes Rad ergeben


----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. Februar 2010)

ich werd auch zur halde sagt mal ne zeit an dann komm ich rum.


----------



## stiffee25 (7. Februar 2010)

werden gegen 9-10 uhr fahren


----------



## Snap4x (7. Februar 2010)

Hey :wink2:
Ich versuch mich auch mal in den Lokal-Threads.
Direkt mal ne Frage am Anfang:
Von welcher Halde redet ihr die ganze Zeit?

Auf Haniel war ich auch letztens, war eigtl. voll toll. Naja man konnte nur nichts erkennen und man hat auch nach nicht's gesucht. Weil es lag 10 cm Neuschnee oben drauf.
LG Dennis
Kann mir da jemand vlt. ein paar Trail's sagen?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Februar 2010)

9-10? ich geh jetzt erst ins bett ihr verrückten. um 12 wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Februar 2010)

@Phil: der Jonny und ich wollen heute mittag zur Halde kommen. 

@Dennis: Du musst dich einfach irgendwo anschliessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (7. Februar 2010)

ich denk mal ich werde auch da sein biss wann seit ihr den da?


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Februar 2010)

Ich schmeiss um zehn den Jonny ausm Bett und dann stimmen wir das ab. Frühestens um 12 vielleicht auch eher 13.
Ich melde mich dann hier nochmal


----------



## CHRISE (7. Februar 2010)

joa ok 13uhr hört sich gut an ich muss eh noch bisschen am rad schrauben


----------



## Kunstflieger (7. Februar 2010)

Ich Treffe mich um 12 mit dem Jonny. Bis Wir dann bei Euch sind ist es 12:45. Start um 13:00 an der Schranke geht somit klar.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Februar 2010)

kk versuch ich auch mein glück grad erst aufgestanden


----------



## tölpel (9. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder ein paar Tage her. Leider hat's getaut als ich auf dem Weg zur Haniel war. 
Konnte also nur einen Testrunde bei Nacht am Tetraeder drehen. Von mir aus kann es noch mal ordentlich schneien.


Grüße 
tölpel


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

tölpel schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann es noch mal ordentlich schneien.



:kotz:

heyy aber coole idee,- dein show-bike.


----------



## tölpel (9. Februar 2010)

Danke. Nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig weil da nicht viel mit bremsen ist. Wirklich steile Sachen gehen nur mit ordentlich Platz zum auslaufen lassen.

Sag mal, bist Du eigentlich noch pulvertechnisch aktiv?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2010)

tölpel schrieb:


> bist Du eigentlich noch pulvertechnisch aktiv?



ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2010)

wie sieht es aus ? fährt Jemand am Wochenende ?


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Februar 2010)

ich fall aus habe nen hexenschuß


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2010)

Oh **** das ist blöd, ( hatte ich 2008 auch  ) und ich dachte Du musst die schweren Sachen nur fahren und nicht heben


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Februar 2010)

eigentlich schon
hatte mein bike angehoben und zack der hexenschuß war da
könnte kotzen erlich!!!!  will wieder auf mein bike


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Februar 2010)

schwerer Bock 

sag  bescheid wenn Du wieder fit bist, dann schau ich vorbei
Gute Besserung


----------



## stiffee25 (13. Februar 2010)

danke!

werde mich dann wieder melden......

ride on..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Februar 2010)

Ich bin morgen Vormittag auf der Halde.
Noch Jemand Zeit ?


----------



## Feel the Dirt (16. Februar 2010)

was heißt vormittag?


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Februar 2010)

Ab ca. 11 Uhr


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee läuft richt schwer aber es gut getan


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2010)

Nici wer war denn mit oben ? 


bilder sind TOP !


----------



## 3radfahrer (18. Februar 2010)

ohne Worte!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nici wer war denn mit oben ?
> 
> 
> bilder sind TOP !



Ich würde grade mal vermuten das ist sein Vater.

Lieg ich richtig?


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Februar 2010)

Jo


----------



## WRC206 (19. Februar 2010)

Sind denn im Moment nur die "normalen" Wege fahrbar oder auch zb Grafenwalder Abfaht?

Würd bald mal gern wieder ne Runde üben gehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Februar 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Sind denn im Moment nur die "normalen" Wege fahrbar oder auch zb Grafenwalder Abfaht?
> 
> Würd bald mal gern wieder ne Runde üben gehen.



bestimmt ist die grafenwalder fahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (19. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bestimmt ist die grafenwalder fahrbar...



klar, ist die doch immer.


----------



## WRC206 (19. Februar 2010)

Dann ist ja gut. 

Für mich "reicht" die auch erst mal...ich weiß es ist nicht die anspruchvollste Abfahrt, aber für einen Anfänger doch schon eine schöne Sache.


----------



## tokessa (19. Februar 2010)

So ist das


----------



## LaiNico (19. Februar 2010)

wir werden mal wieder am samstag zu zweit aufkreuzen 
eine genaue zeit wissen wir noch nicht. nach der arbeit, essen und dem zusammenpacken + 1std. fahrt 

dennis nummer habe ich, wäre aber cool wenn sich ein paar leute irgendwo antreffen lassen würden 

bis dahin.
grüße


----------



## MirSch (21. Februar 2010)

JOHN-DOE und ich treffen uns um 14:00 Uhr an der Halde Haniel an der Schranke zum Kreuzweg hinter der kleinen Fussgängerbrücke. Wer Bock hat kann sich anschließen...


----------



## CHRISE (21. Februar 2010)

dan werd ich wohl auch mal rumkommen


----------



## MirSch (21. Februar 2010)

sauber 

wenn du ein sauberes bike mit nach hause nehmen willst bringe dir ca. 10l wasser mit. dann kannst du meinen dirtworker nutzen 

bis gleich dann mal


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

hy

weiß jemand wo ich ne hope pro 2 nabe herbekomme für vorne in 20mm-110mm weil finde nirgendwo eine nur in 20mm 100mm


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Februar 2010)

sind die nicht immer 110 bei 20mm Achse ? 
Ich habe mir bei CRC vor ein paar Wochen ein LR speichen lassen mit einer Pro II. Ist wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

nee irgendwie nicht bei bmo sind die auch nur 20*100mm voll komisch!!!


----------



## skaster (23. Februar 2010)

CRC
Scheint mir bei BMO ein Druckfehler zu sein, 20 mm Vorderachse = 110 mm Breite.


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

ich ruf da morgen mal an bei bmo!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. Februar 2010)

viel glück


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> viel glück



wieso^^


----------



## LaiNico (23. Februar 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> wieso^^


DUUU! hund... verkauft der seinen lrs bevor er was neues hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. Februar 2010)

weil man bei bmo nie einen erreicht  aber das wirste schon merken


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Februar 2010)

@phil  bis jetzt immer ein sofort am hörer gehabt........


hehe mir fehlt ja nur noch die vr nabe^^ und dann noch  einspeichen fertig..........


----------



## MirSch (24. Februar 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> weil man bei bmo nie einen erreicht  aber das wirste schon merken



also, ich habe ebenfalls immer jemanden dran  du bist wahrscheinlich schon im telefonspamfilter geparkt


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Februar 2010)

jaja wegen meinen tretlagern und dem sattel in willingen


----------



## miss glückt (1. März 2010)

Soo Männers,
ich bin jetzt auch wieder dabei 
Ich werde morgen und übermorgen auf der Halde anzutreffen sein.
Mein grünes Balfa kann man eigentlich nicht übersehen 
mfG,
Markus


----------



## 3radfahrer (3. März 2010)

War heute oben. Nachdem das Eis weg war wurde es ziemlich matschig!


----------



## miss glückt (3. März 2010)

Hammer Bild!!
Ich war gerade auch mal oben.
Bin die "neue" Strecke runter zur kleinen Brücke gefahren.
Der Sturm hat aber einiges da runter gerissen
Hab aber alle größeren Äste zur Seite gepackt,also kann dort wieder gefahren werden 
mfG,
Markus


----------



## LaiNico (3. März 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Hammer Bild!!
> Ich war gerade auch mal oben.
> Bin *die "neue" Strecke* runter zur kleinen Brücke gefahren.
> Der Sturm hat aber einiges da runter gerissen
> ...


die ist neben der "dh" echt noch das schönste! - macht supi laune.


----------



## miss glückt (3. März 2010)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> die ist neben der "dh" echt noch das schönste! - macht supi laune.



Jo,find ich auch.


----------



## WRC206 (3. März 2010)

Hey. Wo in etwa ist denn der Einstieg dazu? Meint ihr die Fußgängerbrücke zwischen Parkplatz und Schranke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (4. März 2010)

die ist neben dem kreuz links da die kleine schräge runter...und dann siehst du den weg schon


----------



## WRC206 (4. März 2010)

Links wenn man Richtung Kreuzweg guckt?

Dann glaub ich kenn ich das...zumindest teilweise. Sind wir doch mal auf ner Runde hoch gekommen.

Danke


----------



## stiffee25 (4. März 2010)

nee^^ wenn zum kreuzweg guckst rechts


----------



## NoPussyWay (4. März 2010)

Von wo aus guckst du den aufs Kreuz?
Meint ihr den alten Weg runter Richtung OB, oder gibt's was neues Richtung Zeche?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. März 2010)

nein oben am kreuz wenn du hoch zu schwarzen stück guckst und hinter dir der kreuzweg liegt, dann geht links son feldweg runner (autobreit), ich denke mal es wird der gemeint.


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. März 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> nein oben am kreuz wenn du hoch zu schwarzen stück guckst und hinter dir der kreuzweg liegt, dann geht rechts son feldweg runner (autobreit), ich denke mal es wird der gemeint.



Sorry, er meint links


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. März 2010)

jap sry


----------



## miss glückt (4. März 2010)

Genau der iss gemeint


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2010)

ihr fahrt links,- rechts u. ich kann nicht mal gerade aus... so ohne bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (5. März 2010)

Hör auf zu Jammern, Du hast doch noch mehr Bikes


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hör auf zu Jammern, Du hast doch noch mehr Bikes



ne z.Z. absolut nix da. ausser das FDT von meinem sohn.


----------



## Der Toni (5. März 2010)

Leidensgenosse 
Kann da zur Zeit auch nich runter. Gabel ist noch immer nicht zurück!


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. März 2010)

Das ist Doof 
Ich darf nicht, Anweisung vom Arzt  habe mit den Hals verrenckt. 
Aber das Bike steht hier blitze blank im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Phil DeLonge (5. März 2010)

Sonntag gehts wahrscheinlich nach Belgien.


----------



## chaz (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Ich hörte, dass eure Pisten schneefrei sind (unser Hausberg leider nicht). Ist bei euch am We etwas in Planung? Würde mal gerne bei euch radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (10. März 2010)

am freitag ist am Kreuzweg eine Veranstaltung wo eine größere Gruppe den Kreuzweg hinaufmaschiert... ähnlich wie Karfreitag, nur nicht in diesem ausmaß....also weiß nicht wie lange allerdings sind diese gruppen sehr fahrradunfreundliche Genossen !


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. März 2010)

Ich bin mal den Kreuzweg voll runtergeschossen vor zwei Jahren und musste durch die betende Masse durch. Der Pastor hätte mich am liebsten verflucht! 

Die trainieren schon mal für den Karfreitag oder so. Sind echt Idioten dabei! Also passt lieber auf. Könnte sonst stark schlechte Kritik regnen.


----------



## chaz (10. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist bei euch am We etwas in Planung?



Eigentlich wollte ich eher wissen, ob sich am WE vielleicht ´ne Freeride-Truppe trifft, der man sich mit so´n paar Leuten anschließen kann?! So quasi als Fremdenführer...


----------



## miss glückt (10. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich eher wissen, ob sich am WE vielleicht ´ne Freeride-Truppe trifft, der man sich mit so´n paar Leuten anschließen kann?! So quasi als Fremdenführer...



Wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich dabei und kann dir so ziemlich alle Strecken zeigen.
mfG,
Markus


----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich dabei und kann dir so ziemlich alle Strecken zeigen.
> mfG,
> Markus



Das ist doch mal ´ne Ansage.  Laut Herrn Kachelmann soll es allerdings ein wenig regnen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. März 2010)

@Chaz 
was los? Will am Berg keiner fahren? Vielleicht fahr ich am we mit dann brauch ich nach der Arbeit nicht nach DO sondern an zur Halde ist kurzer!!!!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @Chaz
> was los? *Will am Berg keiner fahren?* Vielleicht fahr ich am we mit dann brauch ich nach der Arbeit nicht nach DO sondern an zur Halde ist kurzer!!!!


Ich will keinen Schnee mehr....


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. März 2010)

Jo da haste recht!!! Schnee sucks!! War zwar ganz schon aber nicht wochenlang!!! Muss fit für Winterberg sein!!!!


----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

Wochen??? Monate!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (11. März 2010)

Aber find ich gut das ihr mal in meiner nahe fahren wollt! War mit dem Neger nur mal im dicksten Schnee an der Halde bin mal gespannt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

Ist ja auch mal ganz lustig auf ´ner anderen Piste zu fahren. Mal abklären mit den Jungs wer wann kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> mit dem Neger


----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

Politisch korrekt wäre ja: Maximalpigmentierter!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. März 2010)

oder afroamerikanischer ureinwohner


----------



## miss glückt (11. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ´ne Ansage.  Laut Herrn Kachelmann soll es allerdings ein wenig regnen.



Joa,n bisschen Regen passt schon,man kennt´s ja nicht anders 
Sa oder So?


----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

Mir persönlich wäre Sa lieber. Ich frage aber noch mal die Jungs bei uns.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2010)

da fahrt ihr genau dem richtigen Halden Guide hinterher. 

schade were gern dabei.


----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

Das wird bestimmt nochmal wiederholt, wenn dein Gerät da ist. Oder ihr besucht uns dann mal.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt nochmal wiederholt, wenn dein Gerät da ist. Oder ihr besucht uns dann mal.



beides... 

wollt schon imma mal mit dem nega u. dem tätowierten fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. März 2010)

Bei uns ist der Samstag gesetzt. Könnten so ca. 13.00 Uhr da sein.
@miss glückt: Kannst du mir mal ´ne Adresse oder eine Wegbeschreibung per PN schicken?


----------



## miss glückt (12. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der Samstag gesetzt. Könnten so ca. 13.00 Uhr da sein.
> @miss glückt: Kannst du mir mal ´ne Adresse oder eine Wegbeschreibung per PN schicken?



Ok,geht klar
Zur Halde ist der Weg eigentlich ganz einfach.
Wenn ihr über die A2 aus Dortmund kommt einfach in Oberhausen-Königshardt abfahren,rechts abbiegen,an der 1. Kreuzung wieder rechts und nach ca. 700m kommt auf der rechten Seite der Parkplatz.(An sonem China-Restaurant).
Kann man eigentlich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. März 2010)

Wenn das Wetter morgen früh o.k. ist kommen der Jonny u. Ich auch zur Halde. 
Allerdings haben Wir nur morgens Zeit. 
Wenn jemand Lust hat, melden.
Ich denke ca. 10:30.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> der Parkplatz.(An sonem China-Restaurant).
> .



    Markus seit wann is dort treffpunkt ??? 
der offiziele treffpunkt ist immer an der schranke...
das sollten wir auch immer den anderen beibringen.

DANKE !


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2010)

@chaz 
wenn ihr aus DO. kommend die ausfahrt Ob-Königshard ausfahrt,- fahrt bitte an der ausfahrt ,-"links" dann oben über die autobahn drüber,-ca. nach 100metern  die nächste möglichkeit links abbiegen.
gerade aus durchfahren ca. 200 meter ,-dann 2te links abbiegen ,- nach 10 metern rechts abbiegen,- u. dann zum parkpl. durchfahren.
die SCHRANKE ist nicht zu übersehen...


----------



## miss glückt (12. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Markus seit wann is dort treffpunkt ???
> der offiziele treffpunkt ist immer an der schranke...
> das sollten wir auch immer den anderen beibringen.
> 
> DANKE !



Ja,aber vom Chinamann aus der Weg geht an der "DH" vorbei.
Wäre wohl von Vorteil ein paar Abschnitte vor der ersten Fahrt zu sehen,aber iss ja auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Ja,aber vom Chinamann aus der Weg geht an der "DH" vorbei.
> Wäre wohl von Vorteil ein paar Abschnitte vor der ersten Fahrt zu sehen,aber iss ja auch egal



am "kreuzweg"  hoch,- u. die leute haben schon mal  nen gute  eindruck von der halde. 

u. lass die leute nicht blind den DH  runterstürzen. 
lass  erst mal sachte angehen. 
evtl. erst die grafenwalder.


----------



## chaz (12. März 2010)

@ Khujand & Miss Glückt: Danke für die Beschreibung! Sehen uns dann morgen um 13.00 Uhr. Bis jetzt kommen wir zu dritt. Vielleicht werden´s auch noch ein paar Leute mehr. Ich freue mich schon.


----------



## miss glückt (12. März 2010)

ok,artur,ueberzeugt 
man sieht sich dann samstag und 1 am kreuzweg.


----------



## LaiNico (12. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @chaz
> wenn ihr aus DO. kommend die ausfahrt Ob-Königshard ausfahrt,- fahrt bitte an der ausfahrt ,-"links" dann oben über die autobahn drüber,-ca. nach 100metern  die nächste möglichkeit links abbiegen.
> gerade aus durchfahren ca. 200 meter ,-dann 2te links abbiegen ,- nach 10 metern rechts abbiegen,- u. dann zum parkpl. durchfahren.
> die SCHRANKE ist nicht zu übersehen...


danke, wir haben uns schon immer gefragt wie die autos da hin kommen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. lass die leute nicht blind den DH  runterstürzen.
> lass  erst mal sachte angehen.
> evtl. erst die grafenwalder.



was isn am dh so heavy?? glaub des is eher ne gewohnheitssache, da fahr ich die grafenwalder wackeliger runter...


----------



## MirSch (13. März 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> was isn am dh so heavy??



für so helden wie dich natürlich nichts


----------



## limes (13. März 2010)

@ miss glückt: und den neuen "massive air"-Teil nicht vergessen


----------



## miss glückt (13. März 2010)

limes schrieb:


> @ miss glückt: und den neuen "massive air"-Teil nicht vergessen



Keine Sorge


----------



## miss glückt (13. März 2010)

So,wieder zurück,war ne richtig nette Runde
Hier nochmal der Flyer mit Location für heute abend.
http://www.floha.de/loose/

Man sieht sich,
Markus


----------



## chaz (13. März 2010)

Bin auch wieder sauber! Hat echt mächtig Spaß gemacht. Habt wirklich ein paar schöne Sachen da. Dank an den Fremdenführer! Das schreit nach Wiederholung bzw. Gegenbesuch. Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerGraue (13. März 2010)

Hallo: War echt ganz gut bei euch auf der Halde Aber das Hochschieben war schon ganz schön hart na ja egal gut gegen den Winterspeck Gruß


----------



## Snap4x (13. März 2010)

Bin heut Abend auch am Start. Freu mich schon.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. März 2010)

ich prognostiziere mal das wird ein richtig geiler Abend


----------



## MirSch (13. März 2010)

Word!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. März 2010)

wise Words by cool Men


----------



## waschi82 (13. März 2010)

bin auch dabei! bis gleich!


----------



## Snap4x (13. März 2010)

Wo kann man denn da parken?  Muss man ja wissen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. März 2010)

ich glaube das muss man ganz spontan entscheiden


----------



## Maddes_W (14. März 2010)

Hallo hallo!

Ich bring mich mal hier kurz ein. Ist ja klasse, gibts eigentlich nen Ort im Ruhrpott der hier nicht vertreten ist?!
Zu meiner Frage: Ich bin kompletter Frischling im FR Gebiet & verbring zur Zeit einen Teil der Semesterferien im Kreis Wesel. Kann mir wer irgendwas einsteigerfreundliches in der Umgebung verraten? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (14. März 2010)

halde hoers und halde haniel


----------



## Phil DeLonge (14. März 2010)

*moers


----------



## miss glückt (14. März 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> *moers



Jetzt aber ab ins Bett mir dir


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. März 2010)

ich komme gleich rum und poge euch ins Bett


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. März 2010)

@ John doe
hi der Bunte hier sagmal kannst du mir das Video besorgen hab es gestern vergessen. Wollte es dem Neger mitbringen da er gestern nicht kommen konnte!!!!


----------



## Snap4x (14. März 2010)

Hehe, ich hab mein's mitgenommen 
Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind doch die Location von Flo und Boris gleich, oder?
Wo ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> @ John doe
> hi der Bunte hier sagmal kannst du mir das Video besorgen hab es gestern vergessen. Wollte es dem Neger mitbringen da er gestern nicht kommen konnte!!!!



Klar, wenn ich den Sebastian das nächste mal sehe, schnappe ich mir noch ein, zwei DVDs


----------



## BillyTheKid (14. März 2010)

Super geil von dir!!! Dann Ruf mich an wenn du sie hast.


----------



## mrlongdon (14. März 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Politisch korrekt wäre ja: Maximalpigmentierter!






Haaaaaallllllllllloooooooooooo


----------



## chaz (14. März 2010)

mrlongdon schrieb:


> Haaaaaallllllllllloooooooooooo


Taaaaaaaaaaaaggggg!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2010)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Hallo hallo!
> 
> Ich bring mich mal hier kurz ein. Ist ja klasse, gibts eigentlich nen Ort im Ruhrpott der hier nicht vertreten ist?!
> Zu meiner Frage: Ich bin kompletter Frischling im FR Gebiet & verbring zur Zeit einen Teil der Semesterferien im Kreis Wesel. Kann mir wer irgendwas einsteigerfreundliches in der Umgebung verraten? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!
> ...




aus Wesel biste in 15min. an der Halde.
 klick mal fürn paar fotos
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/935

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/404

die Halde Haniel ist absolut einsteiger freundlich,- ob CC / FR / oder DH !


----------



## Snap4x (15. März 2010)

Ich bin da immer zu doof irgendwelche Strecken zu finden. 
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich da oben welche finde?


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. März 2010)

Hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43764.html

Sogar mit GPS Daten. Und das sind fast nur die erlaubten Wege


----------



## WRC206 (15. März 2010)

Aber wenn ein Geländewagen kommt, fahr trotzdem schnell weg  .

Nene, auf den meisten Wegen sind Fußgänger und Radfahrer halt geduldet. Als Radfahrer nur nicht so wie als Fußgänger  .

Erlaubt ist es mit dem Rad da oben im genau genommen gar nicht und zu Fuß auch nur über den Kreuzweg bis zum Kreuz. Selbst das Theater ist schon Werksgelände.
Aber das nur mal zur allgemeinen Info, weil das glaub ich nie so wirklich klar ist, wo man da jetzt eigentlich angemeckert werden darf und wo nicht.


Eine nette Sache am Anfang ist geht zB vom Feuerwachturm aus los. Der befindet sich auf dem "hinteren" Teil der Halde. Also nicht beim Kreuz, sondern andere Seite (längs betrachtet).

Immer mal ein bissl auf den Rand der Wege achten. Dann sollte man eigentlich auch was finden. Oder so wie ich machen...einfach mal mit anderen von hier fahren gehen, dann lernt man die Wege auch kennen und die können einem auch noch vorher sagen, was man so zu erwarten hat. (für mich als Anfänger recht hilfreich)


----------



## waschi82 (15. März 2010)

oh das klingt ja interessant! da werd ich euch auch mal besuchen kommen ;-)


----------



## stiffee25 (15. März 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Geländewagen kommt, fahr trotzdem schnell weg  .
> 
> Nene, auf den meisten Wegen sind Fußgänger und Radfahrer halt geduldet. Als Radfahrer nur nicht so wie als Fußgänger  .
> 
> ...



brauchst doch nicht vor dem geländewagen abhauen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (16. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs der Neger und der Bunte fahren am Sonntag wieder nach Do, denke wird ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht! 
Also wir fahren ab Essen bzw Bottrop auf die 42 wer sich Anschlüssen will soll einfach schreiben!!! Hoffen mal für den Sommer auf nen richtig schonen Friendship zwischen FFD und OB Team damit wir dann mal alles zusammen Winterberg stürmen können!!!!???


----------



## WRC206 (16. März 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> brauchst doch nicht vor dem geländewagen abhauen^^



ICh schon. Denn warscheinlich sitzt dann mein Vater da drin oder jmd der den kennt :-D

Und ich bin doch immer nur auf den festen Wegen unterwegs  . Wenn der was anderes sieht verlier ich meinen Kopf :-D


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Friendship zwischen FFD und OB Team damit wir dann mal alles zusammen Winterberg stürmen können!!!!???


----------



## chaz (16. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs der Neger und der Bunte fahren am Sonntag wieder nach Do, denke wird ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht!
> Also wir fahren ab Essen bzw Bottrop auf die 42 wer sich Anschlüssen will soll einfach schreiben!!! Hoffen mal für den Sommer auf nen richtig schonen Friendship zwischen FFD und OB Team damit wir dann mal alles zusammen Winterberg stürmen können!!!!???



Finde ich auch ´ne gute Idee. Kommt aber besser Sa nach Dortmund. Da sind mehr von uns auf der Piste.


----------



## tokessa (16. März 2010)

Wenns wetter mal besser wird kommen wir euch auf jeden fall mal besuchen


----------



## waschi82 (16. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



YEAH !!!


----------



## Dooominik (16. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wenn mein Bruch ausgeheilt ist, würd ich mich auch gerne mal dazu gesellen und nimmer allein auf die Halde düsen...


----------



## miss glückt (20. März 2010)

Hi,
kla,hat wohl keiner was dagegen.
Einfach hier rein schreibven 
mfG,
Markus


----------



## UMF|Biker (20. März 2010)

Ist morgen jemand aufer Halde Haniel? Bin sehr wahrscheinlich mit meinem Bruder da. Räder sind Alutech Pudel in babyblau und Santa V10 in schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (20. März 2010)

Hi Jungs also morgen steht Do an wer mit will einfach ne PN starten um 10:30-11:00 ab Bottrop Auffahrt 42


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2010)

hallo Jungs 
is der bunte wieder nur mit ner vorderbremse unterwegs gewesen ?


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. März 2010)

Ne ne diesmal waren beide Bremsen an der Arbeit! Aber war ne geile Schlammschlacht hat richtig Laune gemacht, schade das von euch keiner dabei war!!!!! Aber der Bunte hat wieder was anderes gebracht Bike lief bei der 4 Abfahrt nicht so richtig egal Gas und runter aber unten hab ich bemerkt das der vorder Reifen platt war!!!!! Naja immer was neues!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ne ne diesmal waren beide Bremsen an der Arbeit! Aber war ne geile Schlammschlacht hat richtig Laune gemacht, schade das von euch keiner dabei war!!!!! Aber der Bunte hat wieder was anderes gebracht Bike lief bei der 4 Abfahrt nicht so richtig egal Gas und runter aber unten hab ich bemerkt das der vorder Reifen platt war!!!!! Naja immer was neues!



bald kannste aufn bierchen vorbei kommen,- u. mein neues  bike bestaunen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. März 2010)

Das werd ich gerne machen!! Wann ist es denn soweit???


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Das werd ich gerne machen!! Wann ist es denn soweit???



z.Z. liegt die krücke angeblich im elox. bad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (22. März 2010)

Oh man das dauert und dauert aber!!!! Hey sagmal kennst du jemanden der ein Orange abzugeben hat?! Suche nen 222,223 oder 224!


----------



## Feel the Dirt (22. März 2010)

Hab hier noch ein Bike auf Grund von Zeitmangel abzugeben...falls jmd aus der Nähe es haben will hier der Bikemarktlink :http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/257228/cat/50


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> der eine Orange abzugeben hat?!



versuchs mal im  supermarkt ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (2. April 2010)

Hab gerade endlich mal den lang gesuchten Pfad vom Kreuzweg aus gesucht und gefunden. Super spaßiger und enger Trail. Echt schön zu fahren und kommt einem so lange vor die Abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. April 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Hab gerade endlich mal den lang gesuchten Pfad vom Kreuzweg aus gesucht und gefunden. Super spaßiger und enger Trail. Echt schön zu fahren und kommt einem so lange vor die Abfahrt



welchen meinst du?? oben am kreuz geht ja auch einer, wenne mit dem rücken zum kreuzweg stehst, das kreuz rechts von dir, ist der einstieg etwa auf 10 uhr, so nen weg runter...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (2. April 2010)

jo der oben am kreuz direkt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. April 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> jo der oben am kreuz direkt



okay, dann meinen wir beide den gleichen. der kommt gut wa??

ist der immer noch pure natur oder wurde da zwischenzeitlich gebuddelt?? war ja leider im november letztes mal fahren durch gesundheitliche probs...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (2. April 2010)

ist immernoch größtenteils völlig naturbelassen. stellenweise richtig eng und sehr kurvig. zwischendurch sind hier und da ein paar absätze oder kleinere hügel auch nen kleinen anlieger hab ich gesehen aber nichts dass wirklich auffallen würde.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. April 2010)

werd ich mir den sonntach nach ostern mal anschauen gehen...

soferns mein rücken mitmacht...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. April 2010)

Ich werd morgen vor dem ganze Osterfamilienwahn noch auf der Halde  unterwegs sein. Als Uhrzeit sag ich mal so um 11.30 Uhr an der Schranke.  Wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen. Wetter wird schön nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (3. April 2010)

Ich will auch  Ich bin aber noch nicht fit. Habe mich von zehn Tagen in Kettwig gelegt und warscheinlich eine Rippe angebrochen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. April 2010)

korrekt 

na dann lass das mal schön verheilen. hab mir letzte woche donnerstag noch die schulter geprellt...4 tage später war das wieder weg. jung müsste man nochmal sein...dann heilt das immer so schön schnell


----------



## Drakush (4. April 2010)

jetzt werd nich frech


----------



## ti_dude (6. April 2010)

irgendwelche jungs heute frei die lust auf etwas downhillen haben
in essen dellwig? das sonnenschein lacht mich gerad an!


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

sry hab morgen frei.
viel vergnügen.


gruß


----------



## ti_dude (6. April 2010)

shit happens.. morgen bin ich wieder arbeiten!^^


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

mist


----------



## ti_dude (6. April 2010)

mit dir hab ich eh noch nen hühnchen zu rupfen! wollten schon vor 2 jahren heizen gehen!^^ meinste wir kriegen das dieses jahr hin?


----------



## Drakush (6. April 2010)

du pief du   wer meldet sich denn nicht.
ich rupf dich gleich mein freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (6. April 2010)

hi wir ich bin warscheinlich heut gegen 4 uhr auf der halde 
vllt is ja nochjemand da 
ich fahr n orangens scott mit der rs tora
n freund von mir n blaues trek
und der andere n schwarzes felt 
damit ih uns auch erkennt wenn ihr uns seht  

naja vllt sieht mn sich ja 
bis dann
mfg kevin


----------



## Feel the Dirt (6. April 2010)

hab dich heute gesehen Freeride rules! Saß da auf der Wiese am Kreuz mit tausenden von Büchern auf ner decke


----------



## 3radfahrer (7. April 2010)

Alle Abfahrten gestern getestet. Alles fahrbar! 

Zum Theater runter hätt es mich fast gschmissen. Da sackt man ganz schön ein.

Aber Wetter war top und hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.

@ den Typ mit dem Canyon. Dein Bike gefällt mir.


----------



## mau (7. April 2010)

Warst Du das da oben mit der Kamera?


----------



## 3radfahrer (7. April 2010)

Nein um Gottes willen! 

Ich war der mit dem Cannondale


----------



## mau (7. April 2010)

Dann war ich auch nicht der, den Du gesehen hast  ... oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. April 2010)

is wer evtl morgen auf haniel? hab kurzfristig frei gekriegt.


----------



## BillyTheKid (7. April 2010)

Hi vielleicht bin ich mit nem Kollegen ab 14 Uhr auch mal da fahren!!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. April 2010)

werd wohl schon früher da sein, also bei bedarf anquatschen


----------



## der Micha (7. April 2010)

Je nachdem was "der Digge" morgen sagt, ggf auch auf der Haniel.
Sonst irgendwo anders im Pott unterwegs!

Hab morgen und übermorgen noch frei 

Ansonsten darf man mich aber auch immer gern anhauen um nen ründchen zu drehen 

Gruß ...der Micha...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. April 2010)

also ich bin morgen warscheinlich auch wieder da 
so gegen 3  uhr denk ich mal


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. April 2010)

@ Feel The Dirt 
meinst du mich?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. April 2010)

ach sry jetzt wegen dreifach post  
habs ers garnich gesehen 
hmm find ich gut


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. April 2010)

Ich schaue vorraussichtlich Freitag nachmittag vorbei. 
Ich denke 16:30 ist machbar.
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ?


----------



## der Digge (8. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich schaue vorraussichtlich Freitag nachmittag vorbei.
> Ich denke 16:30 ist machbar.
> Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ?



Wenn ich grade mal aus dem Fenster guck werden wir wohl morgen auch "nur" Haniel fahren. Allerdings weis ich noch nicht wegen Uhrzeit, evtl. auch Vormittags.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. April 2010)

hmm also heute bin ich doch nich da weil wegen regen 
aber am wochende soll das wetter ja auch nich schlecht sein also von daher ^^

´@Phil DeLonge
muhaha ich hab doch gestern mit euch hochgeschoben ^^..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. April 2010)

Ach du warst das.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. April 2010)

ja ich war das ^^


----------



## der Micha (8. April 2010)

Also der Digge und ich werden morgen gegen 11Uhr mal schauen ob wir mit meinem Corsa + Heckträger entspannt die beiden Räder drauf bekommen und dann werden wir wohl grob gegen 12Uhr an der Haniel sein.

Bei Interesse kann ich die genaue zeit mal durchgeben, dass man sich treffen kann!


----------



## Ani (8. April 2010)

was geht, alle frei morgen nur ich nicht?!?!  *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. April 2010)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## miss glückt (8. April 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich morgen auch auffer Haniel,kommt auf´s Wetter und auf die Laune an


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. April 2010)

Haste deine Tage?


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

ich bin gleich dabei!


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Haste deine Tage?



Immer doch 
Hattest heute nicht Fahrprüfung oder sowas?
Wie isset gelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (9. April 2010)

So wetter is gut bike is fertig ..
Also auf zur haniel 
bg mal leute 
..


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. April 2010)

Jap hab bestanden. war aber auch n' super gechillter fahprüfer. ich wollte zuerst fahren damit ichs hinter mir hab. aber so wie die danach gefahren ist. meine herren. rote ampeln, fahrbahnwechsel an ampeln, auf der autobahnausfahrt mal in den ersten geschaltet statt in den dritten... und die hat auch bestanden, da hätte ich erstmal ordentlich gechillt.

Edit: Halde war doch wärmer als alle gedacht haben.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2010)

@Phil:Keine Ahnung worum es geht aber Glückwunsch 
 Warst DU schon oder fährst Du noch zur Halde ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. April 2010)

Ich komme grad wieder.

p.s. hab meinen lappen heute gemacht  bringt uns aber nichts für frankreich weil ich da noch keine 18 bin.


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Jap hab bestanden. war aber auch n' super gechillter fahprüfer. ich wollte zuerst fahren damit ichs hinter mir hab. aber so wie die danach gefahren ist. meine herren. rote ampeln, fahrbahnwechsel an ampeln, auf der autobahnausfahrt mal in den ersten geschaltet statt in den dritten... und die hat auch bestanden, da hätte ich erstmal ordentlich gechillt.
> 
> Edit: Halde war doch wärmer als alle gedacht haben.



Glückwunsch


----------



## der Micha (9. April 2010)

Glückwunsch, hatte überlesen dass der frisch is 
Jop Wetter war nice, nu isset Naja .. aber vll angenehmer zum Hochschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

der Micha schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hatte überlesen dass der frisch is
> Jop Wetter war nice, nu isset Naja .. aber vll angenehmer zum Hochschieben



War gerade noch oben,war richtig hammer


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> War gerade noch oben,war richtig hammer



jo, heute war richtig geil.


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> jo, heute war richtig geil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. April 2010)

Ich find den Anfang super


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. April 2010)

Respekt 

ist morgen Jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> ist morgen Jemand unterwegs ?



Wetter soll gut werden,ich denke mal ja


----------



## Dooominik (9. April 2010)

uhh ein Video aus der Heimat...

Und ich hab nur noch 2 Tage meinen Gips.

Wenn die Reha fix geht, was ich hoffe, wär ich auch gern dabei


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. April 2010)

geiler Scheiß, endlich mal ein Video mit richtig geiler Mucke  Millencolin for Life


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

was ist denn morgen mal mit kalwes? werden wohl mit ein paar leuten gegen 15 uhr da am start sein. 

haniel suckt doch auf dauer...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. April 2010)

ich entscheide das morgen spontan, ich bimmel Dich mal kurz vorher an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

ok. drakush, highsider und ich werden uns gegen 3 am kalwes treffen. später evtl. über wattenscheid nach hause.


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Was geht denn so am Kalwes?
War da ja leider noch nie.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. April 2010)

Schönes Video und coole Musik =)
Sieht sehr cool aus die Strecke. Und das soll in OB sein? Wo denn genau? Wohne in Dinslaken, wäre also nicht allzu weit entfernt


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Was geht denn so am Kalwes?
> War da ja leider noch nie.



definitiv mehr als an der haniel  dh, viele anlieger, technische stellen, bei bedarf dicke sprünge. für jeden etwas dabei...


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2010)

Wo ist denn Kalwes? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört....


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> definitiv mehr als an der haniel  dh, viele anlieger, technische stellen, bei bedarf dicke sprünge. für jeden etwas dabei...



Könnteste mir ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung oder sowas PN´n ? 
Dann wäre ich vielleicht morgen auch dabei,würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen da.


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Könnteste mir ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung oder sowas PN´n ?
> Dann wäre ich vielleicht morgen auch dabei,würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen da.



schau mal in die dating gruppe, habe da gerade ne beschreibung rein gepackt. geb´s einfach bei maps ein. von dir aus ca. 35min. mit dem auto...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. April 2010)

Was für eine Dating-Gruppe? Ich würde auch gerne wissen, wo das ist =(


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Besten Dank 
Hört sich ja vielversprechend an 
Wenn ich morgen n Auto hab bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (9. April 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Besten Dank
> Hört sich ja vielversprechend an
> Wenn ich morgen n Auto hab bin ich dabei



wird dir gefallen


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Laut GoogleMaps sind´s 46,8km,33Minuten
Hört sich sehr gut an.


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2010)

Ich bin zu doof, einer Interessengemeinschaft bei zu treten 
Find den Knopp net


----------



## miss glückt (9. April 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich bin zu doof, einer Interessengemeinschaft bei zu treten
> Find den Knopp net



Glaub der MirSch muss dich da einladen oder so ähnlich


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2010)

Ach so... ja okay... Dann bitte ich um eine Audienz beim König


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (9. April 2010)

Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (10. April 2010)

hallo ich bins mal wieder 
hmm ich dachte eig das ich heut mal n paar mehr sehe wie zb. dich der micha..
hmm 
aber die meisten waren nur cc fahrer ja gut dann hab ich zum ersten mal die dh strecke enddeckt 
und dann noch zwei getroffen aber mehr nich 

@der micha könntest du mir ne pn mit deine handy nummer schicken?


naja ich bin morgen auch wieder da 
da kalwes oda was das auch immer is 
für mich zu weit is da kann ich nichmal ebn hin kurbeln 
naja bis dann


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. April 2010)

ich wollt ja heute, aber musste meine teile abholen und anbauen, die wieso auch immer nich so passen wie se sollen... bei den verrotzten truvativ kurbeln will das grosse blatt nich hinter den spider, wieso auch immer. war das evtl bei den alten isis-hussefelt so?

evtl mit viel glück bin ich sonntag anzutreffen...


----------



## der Micha (10. April 2010)

@Freeride Rulez
Waren bis etwa 15:30 an der Haniel!

Handy is aber meist nicht am Mann wenn's bergab geht!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (10. April 2010)

hmm wir waren ers gegen 16 uhr da ..
-_-


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. April 2010)

Wer hat denn Bock direkt morgen früh zu starten ? 
Ich würde schon gegen 10 Uhr starten.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. April 2010)

Jou bin dabei.

Hab auch schon üerblegt ob ich jetzt noch ne Runde mit Lampe fahre, aber das heb ich mir für n anderes Mal auf.


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. April 2010)

o.k. bin um 10 da


----------



## Freeride Rules. (11. April 2010)

also ich bin heut auch wieder da anzutreffen gegen 2 sollten wir oben sein 
bis denne mal .


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. April 2010)

werd mich wohl trotz rotzwetter ma auffe socken machen, vllt sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. April 2010)

Wir waren schon  10 bis 13 Uhr und es war richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. April 2010)

ahjo


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. April 2010)

@ feltq200 und freeride rules: nette session heute, hab aber grad zu hause gemerkt, das ich zuviel verschiedene nicknames im netz hab


----------



## hillandy (11. April 2010)

Super Video,möcht ich auch mal können.


----------



## der Micha (11. April 2010)

hillandy schrieb:


> Super Video,möcht ich auch mal können.



Video?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (11. April 2010)

^^ joa loki  
war schon okay bis auf die rückfahrt von uns


----------



## feltq200 (11. April 2010)

ja war schon juut loki 

widerholen wir mal ne


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> ^^ joa loki
> war schon okay bis auf die rückfahrt von uns



was war denn?? nassen hintern gekriegt?


----------



## feltq200 (11. April 2010)

der hat sich aufs maul gelegt


----------



## Freeride Rules. (12. April 2010)

ja ne erzähl ich i wann mal wenn man sich mal wieder sieht ..
und domenic? halt die fresse -_-!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (12. April 2010)

Lol


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. April 2010)

feltq200 schrieb:


> der hat sich aufs maul gelegt





Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> ja ne erzähl ich i wann mal wenn man sich mal wieder sieht ..
> und domenic? halt die fresse -_-!



...das muss liebe sein...


----------



## Feel the Dirt (12. April 2010)

So ich bin jetzt auf der halde unterwegs vll. trifft man sich ja. hab nen SX von 08 in Orange weis gelb also nicht zu übersehen!


----------



## der Micha (12. April 2010)

Howdy ... wollt morgen wohl ziemlich zeitig nach der Arbeit zur Haniel ... kommt noch wer?
Wollte dann grob gegen 16:30 dort aufschlagen wenn's Wetter passt!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

der Micha schrieb:


> dort aufschlagen




mein bike u. ich sind zu 90%fertig,- dann bin ich auch wieder "voll dabei"


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein bike u. ich sind zu 90%fertig,- dann bin ich auch wieder "voll dabei"



Meine Frau sagt immer dass ich auch total fertig bin! 

Dann kannste ja mal mir mir demnächst Bergauf fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Bergauf "fahren"


----------



## tokessa (13. April 2010)

Viel spaß ihr bergauf fahrer  Ich komm euch dann entgegen


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. April 2010)

Beim Bergabfahren? Kann sein. Schieber!


----------



## der Micha (13. April 2010)

Ich hoffe ich schaffs, bin in 10 min erst raus aus der maloche! Wenn nicht findet man sich sicher am Kreuz 

Edit: bin bereits da... Noch recht allein ...^^


----------



## tokessa (14. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Beim Bergabfahren? Kann sein. Schieber!



 Das bin ich wohl, und selbst da der langsamste


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. April 2010)




----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


>



er is nur zu faul dafür...


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. April 2010)




----------



## tokessa (14. April 2010)

Die stellung stimmt, aber dick bin ich nicht


----------



## opa_knack (16. April 2010)

heute noch jemand oben ? Ich hätte lust n paar Stunden zu buddeln. Oder mit nem Kofferraum voller Holz was schönes neues zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opa_knack (16. April 2010)

ich bin dann mal auf geheimer Mission und bau was kleines zum fliegen


----------



## Freeride Rules. (16. April 2010)

hallo mal wieder von mir 
also ich bin morgen wieder da 
vllt sieht man sich ja dann wir sind so gegen 2 uhr oben ..
also feltq200 und ich 

naja bis dann achja falls sich jemand uns kurzfriestig anschliessen will hier is mal meine handy nummer 015206419478.

einfach anrufen 

mfg kevin


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. April 2010)

Morgen früh ? 9:45 Uhr ? Jemand Lust ? 

So jetzt im ganzen Satz. Ich wäre Morgen früh gegen 9:45 an der Schranke vorausgesetzt ich muss nicht alleine fahren. 
Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## der Digge (17. April 2010)

Mehr so > 11 Uhr, da müsste man aber auch morgen früh nochmal gucken.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. April 2010)

Ich muss leider gegen 12:00 wieder los. 
Wenn sich keiner findet lass ich morgen ausfallen und komme lieber unter der Woche.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. April 2010)

hmm heut is doch nix geworden 
naja morgen warscheinlich dann 
wieder so gegen 2 ^^
vllt findet sich ja wieder jemand der mit fährt ne loki 
naja bis denne ..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> vllt findet sich ja wieder jemand der mit fährt ne loki
> naja bis denne ..


 
werde wohl morgen ne längeren ausflug machen, also so gegen 11-12 anwesend.


----------



## MirSch (17. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Morgen früh ? 9:45 Uhr ? Jemand Lust ?



werde spätestens um 10 an der schranke sein.


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. April 2010)

o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (17. April 2010)

dann mal bis morgen früh


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. April 2010)

find ich gut  wielang bleib ihr den ungefähr? an alle die morgen da sind


----------



## Maddes_W (17. April 2010)

Hab morgen mit nem Kumpel den ersten Ausflug zur Halde geplant. Scheint ja gut besucht zu sein, bin gespannt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2010)

da ich in erinnerung hab, das wer hier noch nen rose fully nutzt, denke ich, das des evtl interessant ist, da ja gefährlich:

LINK


----------



## imba (18. April 2010)

Moin allerseits,

ich wollte mal wissen ob man sich als FR-Einsteiger mal einer Gruppe anschießen kann? Bräuchte glaub ich mal einen Fremdenführer 

Weiß jemand zufällig ob man die Halde mit Öffis erreichen kann? Ich komme aus GE-Buer und habe derzeit kein Auto. Die Halde ist lt. Googlemaps nur ca. 15km von mir entfernt. Nur die schaff ich nicht mit dem Bike.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. April 2010)

jou kann man eigendlich ganz gut mit dem bus erreichen. Vom Oberhausener Hauptbahnhof oder auch dem Sterkrader Bahnhof fährt die SB94 (richtung heinrich-böll-gesamtschule, fahrt vom hbf knapp 30-40 minuten und vom sterkrader bf 20 min), bis "haus gottesdank", von da aus siehste die Halde auch schon längst. Ist glaube ich auch ausgeschildert von da aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2010)

wollse heute "dazustossen"?? wo genau in buer?

...da war der phil wohl schneller und kompetenter 

so, werd nu auch langsam aufbrechen, man sieht sich!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (18. April 2010)

hmm ich fahr auch 20 kiloneter bis zur halde 
ich komm aus dinslaken ^^ 
naja wir fahren jetzt uach mal langsam los vllt bis gleich dann


----------



## imba (18. April 2010)

Danke für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten. Die Haltestelle kenne sich sogar. 

Und ihr meint ich kann mich als Einsteiger auf die Halde wagen? Werde es allerdings heute leider nicht mehr schaffen. Ab nächstes Wochenende sieht´s bei mir gut aus. Wäre cool wenn dann das Wetter mitspielen würde und vielleicht der ein oder andere von euch ebenfalls auf der Halde unterwegs ist.

Euch noch viel Spaß und bis demnächst


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. April 2010)

jop ist auf jedenfall was für einsteiger dabei


----------



## WRC206 (18. April 2010)

Selbst mit nem 130mm Tourer und nem Anfänger oben drauf klappt es da 

Ich würd auch gerne wieder mitkommen. Darf aber noch mindestens 3 Wochen nicht fahren....

@Freeride rules: Kann es sein dass man dich schon mal in der Innenstadt dein Rad rumschieben sieht? ZB am Parkplatz beim Hinteringang von Edeka?


----------



## der Digge (18. April 2010)




----------



## MirSch (18. April 2010)

geil digga! cam-position ist perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2010)

geiler tach heute, war klasse mit ner grossen gruppe zu fahren.

werde kommende woche wohl auch wieder auf haniel sein.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. April 2010)

digges Vid und wie immer sehr gute Musikwahl


----------



## Freeride Rules. (18. April 2010)

hmm keine ahnung  
joa war eig ganz i.O heut bis auf das ich nich alles mitgefahren bin dank meinem rad -_-..
naja am nächsten WE bin ich auch wieder da ^^
bis denne..
mfg kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (18. April 2010)

nicht übel, aber der Kurs in der Mitte des vids ist ja wohl echt ganz schön verkorkst eng, wah?? Mit nem dicken Lenker bleibste da doch andauernd hängen, oder nicht?



freue mich schon auf's nächste Mal OB.

cu
Dirk

PS: mein Bike ist schon fast fertig. Nächste Woche gehts los!!!!


----------



## tokessa (19. April 2010)

Schönes vid david wer fährt ?


----------



## der Micha (19. April 2010)

@tokessa, am Steuer vorn bin ich

@schroeti, is eng aber passt^^


----------



## tokessa (19. April 2010)

Alter du fährst ja nen heißen reifen, respekt schön anzuschauen


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


>



jehr jehr jehr...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. April 2010)

sehr schönes video khujand 
ouhh mir is aufgefallen das vor die der micha fährt *_*
mit dem tues *_*
hmm joa war gestern echt gutes wetter war ja auch ordentlich was los auf der halde 
ich hab 15 von unserer sorte gezählt 
naja nächstes we sind wir wieder zu dritt da 
vllt kan man dann ja mal n paar fahrten zusammen tätigen 
bis dann 
mfg kevin .


----------



## hillandy (19. April 2010)

Super Aufnahmen ,war am Samstag auch mal auf der Halde
Werde es am Wochenende noch mal versuchen.


----------



## Locu (19. April 2010)

Da sind die Sanis noch nen paar Biker vom Boden abkratzen, hoffe es ist nochmal gut gegeangen. 
War richtig erschrocken wo ich den Pulk am Kreutz gesehen habe ^^


----------



## imba (19. April 2010)

joar...wirklich cooles Vid. Sieht nach viel Spaß aus. Wird Zeit das ich es auch mal zur Halde schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> sehr schönes video khujand



es ist nicht mein video.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. April 2010)

hmm dan eben nicht deins 
ehm ich bin mit dem typ der abgeholt wurde runter gefahren der wollte i wie die kleine abfahrt runter wusste aber nich das sie da is und hat sich dann wohl überschlagen und so er hatte nur ne dirtschale auf und is halt mir der schlefe aufn boden geknallt der wusste garnichmehr was passiert is und so..
joa die ärzte meinten warscheinlich schlüsselbeinbruch.

naja wie gesagt bin an wochenende mit noch 2 anderen da 
mfg kevin


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. April 2010)

aber immer noch besser als die vögel, die da rumdüsen ohne helm.


----------



## der Micha (19. April 2010)

Jop, geht garnicht!
Vor allem wenn es kleinere Kiddies sehen mit ihrem Baumarkträdern und naja ...   mies sowas!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. April 2010)

loki bist du am we auch wieder da?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. April 2010)

logo, ich bin definitiv sonntag fahren, mein zweitrad ist fertig, muss getestet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. April 2010)

find ich gut


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mein zweirad ist fertig, muss getestet werden



meinz auch...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. April 2010)

@khujand was hast n du für ein zweitrad ?


----------



## tokessa (20. April 2010)

Ich will bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> @khujand was hast n du für ein zweitrad ?



kein zweitrad,- sondern zweirad...  

Thomas ich warte noch auf die E13 KeFü dann iss´et feddich.


----------



## tokessa (20. April 2010)

Gib gas willingen wartet  wir waren schon nach dem rechten schauen , wurd auch mal wieder zeit für mich


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Gib gas willingen wartet  wir waren schon nach dem rechten schauen , wurd auch mal wieder zeit für mich



für sonntach ist erstmal aufe halde ne probefahrt geplant.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. April 2010)

ahsoooo 
wochende wird bestimmt lustig 
mal sehen vllt probier ich es dann nochmal mit dem dh


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> ahsoooo
> wochende wird bestimmt lustig
> mal sehen vllt probier ich es dann nochmal mit dem dh



was geht ,- keine schule heute...  ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was geht ,- keine schule heute...  ?



 ging mir auch grad durchn kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (20. April 2010)

Ach machen sich die alten säcke wieder lustig ? Habt ihr keinen job


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. April 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Habt ihr keinen job



NÖ!

dafür ab mai fortbildung für nen halbes jahr!


----------



## tokessa (20. April 2010)

Na immerhin  Viel erfolg dabei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. April 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Na immerhin  Viel erfolg dabei



schulung is kein problem. jobaussicht danach ist identisch mager wie ohne schulung. aber das liebe a-amt genemigt mir nix anderes. 

genug des offtopics...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. April 2010)

ne mir gehts nich so super 
hmm wenn ich ganz ganz viel glück hab hab ich im mai mein mongoose *_*
aber nur mit ganz ganz ganz viel glück :/
weil laut dirty stuff gibt es nur noch zwei boot´r team´s im europalager von mongoose
eins in m und eins in l jetzt muss ich warten was er zurück schreibt ich mein das können ja nich die letzten beiden für 2010 sein oder?

naja man sieht sich am wochende..
mfg kevin


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. April 2010)

sicher, das es die 2010er sein sollen? kann ich mir angesichts des datums nicht vorstellen, das die dinger schon vergriffen sind, vorallem, sind ja keine spezialized oder giant...

wenn vergriffen, schau doch mal bei marin oder halt bei tues...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2010)

warum tut man sich ein mongoose an ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. April 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum tut man sich ein mongoose an ?



das gleiche hab ich damals von meinem san andreas gehört.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (21. April 2010)

-_- was haben alle gegen mongoose 
ihr seit warscheinlich noch nie eins gefahren(ich zwar auch noch nich aber bald hab ich ja eins)
ich finde das die räder gut aussehen bis auf das pinn´r apprentice dieses jahr 
naja wird man ja sehen wenn ich eins hab 
mfg kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (21. April 2010)

Hat Jemand Lust u. Zeit Morgen Nachmittag 
Ich denke 16:30 Uhr könnte passen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (21. April 2010)

mhhh joa kann man machen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. April 2010)

bleibts bei 16:30?


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das gleiche hab ich damals von meinem san andreas gehört.



Nur mal zwischendurch: Mein Cousin hatte mal ein San Andreas mit Boxxer und so... Bin damit mal Probe gefahren, im dunkeln und bei rot über ne Ampel und wer stand an der Kreuzung gegenüber? Die Polizei. Die waren allerdings so erstaunt als hätten sie ein Ufo angehalten und haben mich dann so weiterfahren lassen! 

Also: Nix gegen echte Klassiker! 

P.S.: Mongoose gehört natürlich nicht dazu!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. April 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Nix gegen echte Klassiker!


 
hab ich nie was gegen gesagt. mich nervt am san andreas nur eins: das ich derzeit keins habe...


----------



## 3radfahrer (23. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hab ich nie was gegen gesagt. mich nervt am san andreas nur eins: das ich derzeit keins habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (23. April 2010)

so ich bin jetzt auf der halde wer mich sieht kann mich ruhig anquatschen (SX Trail 08)


----------



## stiffee25 (23. April 2010)

verkaufe Gravity light  31,8/40mm/710mm


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. April 2010)

Wir sind vorraussichtlich Morgen früh ab 10:00 auf der Halde. 
Wer Lust hat Bitte melden.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (23. April 2010)

also ich bin ja morgen auch wieder da 
ehm mit zwei freunden so ab 2 uhr wegen der hinfahrt -_-
naja vllt ist ja dann nochjemand da mit dem man train fahren oder quatschen kann 
bis morgen dann.
mfg kevin


----------



## CHRISE (24. April 2010)

morgen werde ich in willingen sein bin sonnatg aufe halde


----------



## Freeride Rules. (24. April 2010)

so wir fahren jetzt los ^^
vllt bis gleich dann


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. April 2010)

Hallöchen!

War heute auch zum ersten Mal mit nem Freund da (ich: Giant Reign 2, 2009, rot; er: Giant Reign X1, 2010, blau).
Leider habe ich noch keinen Helm (ist bestellt), daher bin ich fast die ganze Zeit mit recht stark gedrückter Bremse gefahren =(. Aber sind schon schöne Wege da!

Patrick


----------



## Freeride Rules. (24. April 2010)

@~/Mr X\~ 
 ich hab dich doch noch gesehen xD
ihr seit auf den stück oben von den stämmenrunter stehen geblieben ..
und und wollte ich dich fragen warum und ihr seit weioter gefahren -_-.
 naja morgen bin ich nochmal da mit Loki Bottrop.. 
wird schon geil morgen ne thomas? 
ich schatze das ich früh da bin so gegen 10-10:30,da ich früh gehen muss -_-
mfg kevin


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2010)

ich vermute, das man mit mir gegen halb 11-11 uhr rechnen kann. wäre dann unten am kreuzweg anner schranke...


----------



## CHRISE (25. April 2010)

werd auch morgen so ab ca 15uhr da sein also augen nach einem glory 1 und felt ht aufhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (25. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> @~/Mr X\~
> ich hab dich doch noch gesehen xD
> ihr seit auf den stück oben von den stämmenrunter stehen geblieben ..
> und und wollte ich dich fragen warum und ihr seit weioter gefahren -_-.
> ...




Hi! 

Tschuldige, das klang beim vorbeifahren von dir so spöttisch gemeint, und auf solche Gespräche habe ich prinzipiell keine Lust 
Wir hatten nur beide keinen Helm dabei/an, waren zum ersten Mal da und haben gesehen, dass es nach unten hin immer steiler wurd'. Und da wir beide nicht wirklich Lust hatten, uns auf die Fresse zu legen, sind wird, auch wenn das Stück letzten Endes nicht sonderlich extrem war, lieber erstmal stehen geblieben . Sorry, dass ich einfach so vorbei gefahren bin . BTW hab ich dich noch nie in Dinslaken gesehen - auf welche Schule gehst du?

Patrick


----------



## Freeride Rules. (25. April 2010)

das passt schon 
ich geh aufs berufskolleg 
ehm joa ich war auch so die ersten male bin ich die halde auch ohne helm runter also von daher ^^
naja ich hab verpennt -_- eig.. wollt ich schon seit 10 uhr da sein -_-
naja ich fahr um 2 vllt hier los das ich um 3 da bin ..
bis dann mfg kevin


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2010)

toll... ich war heut morgen da, nix los, freie trails... absolut klasse. kaum fußgänger.

rad hat soweit gehalten, liegt auch ruhig, allerdings ist aufgrund der defekten kolbenstange mein dämpfer inkontinent, woraufhin ich frühzeitig abgebrochen habe.

hoffe, das ich entweder nen ersatzteil kriege oder die irgendwie wieder fit bekomme.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (25. April 2010)

hmm sorry thomas bin ers um halb 1 aufgewacht -_-
sonst wear ich da gewesen.. 
naja da mir das jetzt auch irgendwie zu spät ist werd ich wohl ne runde aufm hometrail drehen und gucken ob noch alles steht -_-*.
mfg kevin


----------



## Ani (25. April 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Wir hatten nur beide keinen Helm dabei/an



TSTSTS! das ist ja ne einstellung hier


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (25. April 2010)

Was genau jetzt? Dass wir keinen Helm hatten, oder das wir deswegen anders gefahren sind?


----------



## Ani (25. April 2010)

das ihr extra zur halde fahrt und dann aber keine helme aufhabt, auf so eine idee muss man erstmal kommen ;-)


----------



## tokessa (26. April 2010)

Seh ich auch so und dann noch auf beleidigt machen wenn einer sie drauf aufmerksam macht.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. April 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> das ihr extra zur halde fahrt und dann aber keine helme aufhabt, auf so eine idee muss man erstmal kommen ;-)



Es war halt schönes Wetter und da wir am nächsten Tag sowieso schon im Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord waren (wegen Extreme Playgrounds) und wir dahin unsere Fahrräder mitgenommen haben, sind wir am Samstag stattdessen einfach mal zur Halde gefahren und wollten gucken, was es da so zu fahren gibt . Genau genommen brauchten wir erstmal nur irgendein Ziel, damit wir nicht wieder planlos in der Gegend herumfahren. Wir sind ja gar nicht zur Halde gefahren, um irgendwie da runter zu ballern, sondern haben sie mehr als Ziel gesehen und wollten uns dort ein wenig umschauen um zu gucken, was denn mit Helm irgendwann mal gehen würde 




tokessa schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so und dann noch auf beleidigt machen wenn einer sie drauf aufmerksam macht.



Das verstehe ich jetzt allerdings nicht. Wer macht denn einen auf beleidigt? "Freeride rules" hat uns ja dort nur gefragt, warum wir stehen geblieben sind, und nicht, warum wir keinen Helm aufhatten  Hätte er das gefragt wäre ich vermutlich auch stehen geblieben und hätte ihm das, was ich ^ (da oben) schon geschrieben habe gesagt.

Liebe Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locu (26. April 2010)

Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ich würd mich dafür garnicht rechtfertigen!


----------



## der Micha (26. April 2010)

Locu schrieb:


> Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ich würd mich dafür garnicht rechtfertigen!



Mit oder ohne Helm zu fahren?
Sehr erwachsen von dir ...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2010)

stellt euch alle mal an. so wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die doch nur oben die kuppe runtergeeiert (sorry für die aussage )

ich fahre auch immer zum spotvisiting (tolles wort, wa?) mit vollpanzerung und ff-helm rum... (vorsicht, sarkasmus)


----------



## der Micha (26. April 2010)

jop ... k.a. .. ich red halt nicht vom normalen fahren ... soweit sollten die Hirnzellen dann schon sein um es zu verstehen


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> stellt euch alle mal an. so wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die doch nur oben die kuppe runtergeeiert (sorry für die aussage )
> 
> ich fahre auch immer zum spotvisiting (tolles wort, wa?) mit vollpanzerung und ff-helm rum... (vorsicht, sarkasmus)



Jupp, so in etwa sah es aus 
Wir sind oben die Kuppe runterge"eiert" und dann aber auch den Querfeldeinweg weiter geradeaus heruntergefahren (wenn auch sehr, SEHR langsam). Aber es war wirklich nur eine Art spotvisiting (ja, sehr tolles Wort ^^).

Liebe Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Locu (26. April 2010)

der Micha schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Helm zu fahren?
> Sehr erwachsen von dir ...



Du verstehst mich wohl falsch, ich fahre (wenn es ambitioniert ist) immer mit Helm.
Mein Kopf ist mir zu wichtig, als das ich ihn leichtfertig auf spiel setzten würde.
Aber andere *Erwachsene* gängeln, weil sie die Welt anders sehen?
Find ich ziehmlich erbährmlich!

Wo wir schonmal bei Thema sind, wurde letzten Sonntag von einem radikalen Christen auf übelste beschümpft, weil wir unterm Kreuz auf dem Eisenbahnwagon gesessen haben.
Jetzt weiß ich, das ist kein Wagon das soll ein Altar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (26. April 2010)

Sehr viele Fahrradunfälle mit schweren Kopfverletzungen passieren übrigens gerade dort wo nicht ambitioniert gefahren wird. So ein kleiner Umfaller mit anschließendem stumpfen Aufklatschen auf den Asphalt macht sich sehr gut in der Vita, wenn du dich dann um eine Stelle in einer Behindertenwerkstatt bewirbst (bewerben lässt). Bei Kindern kann ich ja verstehen, wenn sie Zusammenhänge nicht richtig erfassen können, aber nicht bei *Erwachsenen*, oder denen, die sich dafür halten, denn erwachsen sein ist keine Frage des Alters im Personalausweis.

Just my two cents


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2010)

deiner aussage nach fährste dann auch mit dem ff-helm aufm kopf ne stunde zum spot?? am besten im sommer bei 35°C... beste vorraussetzungen, mit ner roten birne am strassenrand zu liegen... 

nen 2ter helm fällt aufgrund platzprobleme ja weg, sonst würd ich sagen, für an- und abfahrt ne dirt-schale...


----------



## skaster (26. April 2010)

Ne, zu einem Spot reise ich klimatisiert an und habe dann nätürlich einen FF dabei. Und nebenbei fahre ich auch mit Helm zum Supermarkt, auf jede Tour und wenn es sein muss, auch die Halde hoch. Wo ist dein Problem? Ist es dir zu warm unter dem Helm? Du musst ja kein Rennen fahren um zum Spot zu kommen.
Die hier ist bestimmt ambitioniert unterwegs gewesen.
Der hier war bestimmt auch ambitioniert dabei.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die zum Spot unterwegs waren.


----------



## opa_knack (26. April 2010)

Bor ey. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich. Wer ohne Helm fahren will, der soll doch ruhig ohne Helm fahren. Gibt's echt solche Oberlehrer, die einen dann auch noch ansprechen, wenn man keinen Helm auf'm Kopp hat ? Kann man doch nur noch auslachen ....


----------



## chaz (26. April 2010)

Wenn jemand auf unserer Hauspiste in Do. ohne Helm fährt, dann spreche ich ihn selbstverständlich darauf an. Es ist immer schlimm, wenn etwas passiert. Aber für den Sport und den jeweiligen Spot ist es noch schimmer/schlechter, wenn sich jemand ohne Helm erdet.


----------



## skaster (26. April 2010)

Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich??? Auch nach einem Unfall? Da wär ich dann für, dann soll jeder so fahren wie er/sie will. Ein Platz im Pflegeheim kostet übrigens monatlich mehr als dein Demo. Wie lange kannst du dir das dann eigenverantwortlich leisten?

Gut, gegen Beratungsresistenz kann man nichts machen. 
Anschnallen im Auto? Unnötig, Helm auf dem Motorrad? Wer ist eigentlich auf eine solch schwachsinnige Idee gekommen? Mein Mopped fährt doch gerade mal 210. Wenn ich jetzt mit 100 Km/h unambitioniert zun Kaffeetrinken fahre liegen doch die Haare nicht mehr. Sichern beim Bergsteigen? Ist doch nur etwas für Weicheier.

Soweit deine Einstellung richtig interpretiert?


----------



## opa_knack (26. April 2010)

Joa. Fast richtig interpretiert. Eigenverantwortung, richtig ! Auf'm Fahrrad ohne Helm gefährde ich nur mich. Genau so auf dem Mopped und alleine im Auto.


----------



## chaz (26. April 2010)

Und die Allgemeinheit darf für deine Pflegekosten aufkommen, oder was? Wenn ich so´n Müll lese, könnte ich kotzen.


----------



## Locu (26. April 2010)

skaster schrieb:


> Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich??? Auch nach einem Unfall? Da wär ich dann für, dann soll jeder so fahren wie er/sie will. Ein Platz im Pflegeheim kostet übrigens monatlich mehr als dein Demo. Wie lange kannst du dir das dann eigenverantwortlich leisten?
> 
> Gut, gegen Beratungsresistenz kann man nichts machen.
> Anschnallen im Auto? Unnötig, Helm auf dem Motorrad? Wer ist eigentlich auf eine solch schwachsinnige Idee gekommen? Mein Mopped fährt doch gerade mal 210. Wenn ich jetzt mit 100 Km/h unambitioniert zun Kaffeetrinken fahre liegen doch die Haare nicht mehr. Sichern beim Bergsteigen? Ist doch nur etwas für Weicheier.
> ...




Der obere Teil ist ein Argument! Aber mal ehrlich, scheiß drauf!
Ich lebe mit der Einstellung und bezahle ebenso meine Solzialbeiträge, gönne es trotzdem jedem so zu leben wie er es möchte!

Der untere Teil ist totaler nonsense! Mir ist schon klar, das übertreibungen zur verdeutlichung dienen können aber der Abschnitt lässt mich an deiner Fähigkeit zu diskutieren zweifeln.
Flamed hier einer rum weil du so eine intolerante Person bist?
Aber ist warscheinlich eh nur Pseudomoral die einem den I-net Penis ansteigen lässt.

Frag mich eh was heut los, normal schreib ich extra nicht viel in Foren, genau aus diesem Grund. Bin wohl heute etwas sensibel.
Bestimmt weil ich gerade unangegurtet gefahren bin ^^


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. April 2010)

Können Wir mal wieder über Fahren quatschen. 
Ist diese Woche Nachmittags jemand unterwegs ? 
Ich denke ab 16:30 wäre es realistisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (26. April 2010)

opa_knack schrieb:


> Joa. Fast richtig interpretiert. Eigenverantwortung, richtig ! Auf'm Fahrrad ohne Helm gefährde ich nur mich. Genau so auf dem Mopped und alleine im Auto.


Folgendes Szenario:

Du stürzt in einer unübersichtlichen Kurve aus Unachtsamkeit und schlägst mit dem unbehelmten Kopf auf. Du wirst ohnmächtig. Ein LKW durchfährt die Kurve, erkennt dich am Boden liegend und weich dir aus, leider kommt in diesem Augenblick eine Famillie in ihrem Kleinwagen aus der Gegenrichtung und wird vom LKW frontal erwischt. 
Folge: Gehirnerschütterung bei dir, Mama und Papa der Famillie tot, beide Kinder schwerst verletzt. Soviel zum Thema "ich gefährde nur mich".

Träum weiter.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. April 2010)

meine fresse was gehtn hier ab? kommt mal wieder runner.

er hat gesagt jeder ist für dich verantwortlich. opa knack ist immer angeschnallt und fährt immer brav mit helm.

also ruhe jetzt. 

back to topic:

hätte diese woche wieder zeit. wie schauts mit morgen? haste bock? die Zeit würde bei mir auch passen.


----------



## skaster (26. April 2010)

Locu schrieb:


> Der obere Teil ist ein Argument! Aber mal ehrlich, scheiß drauf!
> Ich lebe mit der Einstellung und bezahle ebenso meine Solzialbeiträge, gönne es trotzdem jedem so zu leben wie er es möchte!
> 
> Der untere Teil ist totaler nonsense! Mir ist schon klar, das übertreibungen zur verdeutlichung dienen können aber der Abschnitt lässt mich an deiner Fähigkeit zu diskutieren zweifeln.
> ...


Gerade zum unterem Teil meines Postings solltest du dich mal mit Moppedfahrern unterhalten, die ohne Helm unterwegs sind. Du wärst erstaunt welche ernst gementen Antworten du darauf bekommst.

Andererseits gebe ich dir Recht und werde das Thema nicht weiter ansprechen und wenn du mich mal triffst, wirst du feststellen, dass ich durchaus sehr tolerant bin, aber es gibt bei jedem halt Thematiken, die vom eigenen Verständnis her inakzeptabel sind. Und ich zahle meine Sozialbeiträge nicht für Menschen die wider besseren Wissens handeln, sondern für solche, die ohne eigenes fahrlässiges Verschulden in eine entsprechende Situation kommen.


----------



## opa_knack (26. April 2010)

skaster schrieb:


> Folgendes Szenario:
> 
> Du stürzt in einer unübersichtlichen Kurve aus Unachtsamkeit und schlägst mit dem unbehelmten Kopf auf. Du wirst ohnmächtig. Ein LKW durchfährt die Kurve, erkennt dich am Boden liegend und weich dir aus, leider kommt in diesem Augenblick eine Famillie in ihrem Kleinwagen aus der Gegenrichtung und wird vom LKW frontal erwischt.
> Folge: Gehirnerschütterung bei dir, Mama und Papa der Famillie tot, beide Kinder schwerst verletzt. Soviel zum Thema "ich gefährde nur mich".
> ...



Kann auch mit Helm passieren. Gehste auch mit Schwimmweste baden ? Auch schön Anti-Rutschpads in die Wanne geklebt ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. April 2010)

Geht klar, wenn was dazwischen kommt wie immer per Handy. 
Bis Morgen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Können Wir mal wieder über Fahren quatschen.
> Ist diese Woche Nachmittags jemand unterwegs ?
> Ich denke ab 16:30 wäre es realistisch.



ich hoffe donnerstag dafür zeit zu haben... falls interesse herrscht, melde ich mich nochmal diesbezüglich bei dir!

achja, natürlich mit ff-helm und vollpanzer, so wie immer!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. April 2010)

wie waren die xtremeplaygrounds?
haste du auch den mongoose stand mit dem boot´r team gesehen *_*
schade das ich nich da wahr 
naja wochende gehts wieder zur haniel..
warscheinlich seit ihr ja auch wieder da (also die meissten)..
naja bis dann
mfg kevin


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. April 2010)

Ich fand die Playground schon ziemlich cool (soviel Gratiskram ^^).

Ja, den Mongoose Stand hab ich gesehen. Die Rahmen gefielen mir von den Schweißnähten her mal so gar nicht... Aber ein so'n Downhill Radl mit goldener Kette und goldenem Sram X.0 Gedöns sah schon cool aus.
Was ist das boot'r Team?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> ...Aber ein so'n Downhill Radl mit goldener Kette und goldenem Sram X.0 Gedöns sah schon cool aus.
> Was ist das boot'r Team?



du hast es grad beschrieben... 

was gefiel an den nähten nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. April 2010)

Achso! Okay :-D

Ich weiß nicht, ich mag mehr so filigraner gearbeitete Nähte. Die waren irgendwie einfach so fett und liefen (glaube ich zumindest, weiß es nicht mehr genau) mitten über das Oberrohr!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. April 2010)

hallo *_* die nähte sind doch voll schön find ich ich hätt zwar n bild aber ich weiss grad nich wie mans einfügt ...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Achso! Okay :-D
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ich mag mehr so filigraner gearbeitete Nähte. Die waren irgendwie einfach so fett und liefen (glaube ich zumindest, weiß es nicht mehr genau) mitten über das Oberrohr!



die naht, die vermutlich längs vom steuerrohr zum sitzrohr geht, ist dadurch, das der rahmen vermutlich aus 2 halbschalen besteht, hab ich an meinem san andreas auch so...

sofern die nähte nich krumm und schief sind, find ich das schon okay!

freeride rules, ich lad dir das mal


----------



## Freeride Rules. (26. April 2010)

da hamm was doch 
ps danke thomas ^^


----------



## der Micha (26. April 2010)

Wollt die Woche auch ab zur Halde!
Kann dann meist je nachdem wie es auf der Maloche aussieht gegen 16:30-17:00 dabei sein!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. April 2010)

wie gesagt morgen um 16:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (27. April 2010)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Es war halt schönes Wetter und da wir am nächsten Tag sowieso schon im Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord waren (wegen Extreme Playgrounds) und wir dahin unsere Fahrräder mitgenommen haben, sind wir am Samstag stattdessen einfach mal zur Halde gefahren und wollten gucken, was es da so zu fahren gibt . Genau genommen brauchten wir erstmal nur irgendein Ziel, damit wir nicht wieder planlos in der Gegend herumfahren. Wir sind ja gar nicht zur Halde gefahren, um irgendwie da runter zu ballern, sondern haben sie mehr als Ziel gesehen und wollten uns dort ein wenig umschauen um zu gucken, was denn mit Helm irgendwann mal gehen würde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## der Micha (27. April 2010)

bin ab kurz vor 7 an der Halde!


----------



## der Micha (29. April 2010)

auf dem Weg zur Halde ... man wird mich erkennen


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (29. April 2010)

Noch ein Dinslakener! =P


----------



## All-Maikl (30. April 2010)

Servus Freunde des bergaborientierten Zweiradsports 
bin auf der Suche nach Anschluß zum gemeinsamen Ausführen der Drahtessel.
Hab vor zwei Wochen, nach Knochenbruch, wieder mit dem fahren angefangen und hab morgen frei (bin Wechselschichtler).
War zuvor überwiegend im Bergischen zwischen Ddorf u Kölle unterwegs, bin aber jetzt wieder mehr im Pott und würde gerne hier ein paar neue Eindrücke sammeln.
Fahrmässig bin ich zwar kein Anfänger mehr aber freu mich trotzdem oft über die Möglichkeit etwas zu umfahren, besonders jetzt nach den ersten Einheiten nach dem Crash.
Also wenn Ihr morgen was in der nähe macht würde ich mich freuen mitkommen zu können.

Gruß
Maikl


----------



## Freeride Rules. (30. April 2010)

Endlich SIEBZÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHN 
@All-Maikl ich bin morgen wieder mit nem freund auf der haniel in oberhausen unterwegs 
aber wir fahren von dinslaken aus mim rad dahin..
kannste dir überlegen 

ich geh gleich ersma feiern


----------



## All-Maikl (30. April 2010)

Haniel ist doch die mit den Totems oben drauf, oder. Dachte die wäre noch in Bottrop?
Wann wollt Ihr denn ca. dort sein? Ist Haniel denn bischen FR tauglich? Ihr werdet mich alten Mann wohl ziemlich alt aussehen lassen.
Feier schön und herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## skaster (30. April 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Haniel ist doch die mit den Totems oben drauf, oder. Dachte die wäre noch in Bottrop?
> Wann wollt Ihr denn ca. dort sein? Ist Haniel denn bischen FR tauglich? Ihr werdet mich alten Mann wohl ziemlich alt aussehen lassen.
> Feier schön und herzlichen Glückwunsch


Teils Bottrop, teils Oberhausen.
Ob da FR-mäßig was geht?
Bild dir deine eigene Meinung


[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[/URL]


----------



## All-Maikl (30. April 2010)

überzeugt


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (30. April 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> Endlich SIEBZÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHN
> @All-Maikl ich bin morgen wieder mit nem freund auf der haniel in oberhausen unterwegs
> aber wir fahren von dinslaken aus mim rad dahin..
> kannste dir überlegen
> ...



Happy Birthday 

Werde, wenn das Wetter nicht mega******* ist, morgen auch mit ein paar Freunden da sein - natürlich auch aus Dinslaken ^^. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. April 2010)

ich melde mich schonmal für sonntag an. egal bei welchem wetter!


----------



## All-Maikl (30. April 2010)

Sonntag hab ich Tagschicht. Kann schon jemand ne Zeit für morgen sagen. Ich komme aus Gelsenkirchen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2010)

so, regenzeug is gepackt, werd morgen ab halb 12 auf haniel anzutreffen sein. bei bedarf einfach anquatschen


----------



## All-Maikl (2. Mai 2010)

War gestern allein da und hab leider auch keine anderen FR´ler gesehen. Hab auch paar Trackabschnitte auf der Westseite gefunden. Beim nächsten mal werd ich versuchen die verschiedenen Lines zu kombinieren damit der Spaß nicht so schnell vorbei ist, soll sich ja auch lohnen wenn man schon selber hochstrampeln muss


----------



## Freeride Rules. (2. Mai 2010)

hmm also ich bin heut nich mim bike da asber vllt kommen wir mal mit roller vorbei um hallo zu sagen 
@thomas ich bring das ablum dann eh mit auch wenn du das ers später liest  
danke an die die mir gratuliert haben..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2010)

so, ich bin wieder zurück, leider nur eine abfahrt, da sich was an meinem rad gelockert hatte (da hat man mal kein werkzeug bei und dann sowas... grrr...)

trails sind durch die nässe aber genialst


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (2. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> War gestern allein da und hab leider auch keine anderen FR´ler gesehen. Hab auch paar Trackabschnitte auf der Westseite gefunden. Beim nächsten mal werd ich versuchen die verschiedenen Lines zu kombinieren damit der Spaß nicht so schnell vorbei ist, soll sich ja auch lohnen wenn man schon selber hochstrampeln muss



Ich war mit zwei Freunden da. Wir waren auch erstaunt, wie leer es war! Wir waren so zwischen 13 und 17 Uhr da. Hin und wieder habe ich auch den einen oder anderen da hoch und runterfahren sehen, aber es war wirklich ziemlich leer!


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2010)

wundert mich bei angesagtem dauernieselregen ja nu nicht wirklich. gestern war doch (wettermässig) viel schöner wobei den wegen n kleiner regen ganz gut tut, wenn ich mir hier die staubschicht ansehe unter der sich mein bike versteckt. 
gestern standen übrigens am grünen turm zwei herren, einer mit nem roten auto und einer mit nem weißen bulli, direkt vor der traileinfahrt und haben da erstmal was ausdiskutiert... die werden doch nicht auf dumme ideen kommen da?!?!


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Mai 2010)

Ich denke ich schaue Mi o. Do Nachmittag vorbei ab 16:30 Uhr
Ist wer dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (2. Mai 2010)

bin zurück vom biken heute war ganz ok bisschen regen aber ging klar video kommt auch gleich online


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mich alten Mann



*hust*


----------



## All-Maikl (3. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*



 wie? keine gute Ausrede? 

War halt über ein halbes Jahr aussser gefecht gesetzt und konnte so gut wie nichts an Sport machen.
Ausserdem bin ich FR Anfänger 
Da lässt mich die Jungend nunmal oft stehen.....
aber Spaß macht´s ja trotzdem


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> wie? keine gute Ausrede?
> 
> War halt über ein halbes Jahr aussser gefecht gesetzt und konnte so gut wie nichts an Sport machen.
> Ausserdem bin ich FR Anfänger
> ...



ich war auch über  ein halbes Jahr ausser gefecht gesetzt,- u. hatte kein bike.
 nun kanns losgehen.

schreib mich mal an,-wenn du zur haniel willst,- ich zeig dir die wege.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2010)

bin an sich auch jeden sonntag auf haniel anzutreffen, hoffe ja, demnächst ma wieder mit meinem zweitrad hin zu können, aber mir fehlt nen ersatzteil... zum kotzen ma wieder!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2010)

du bist ja auch der Bastel Loki ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2010)

ne, hab leider das problem der inkontinenz meines dämpfers gefunden, da war nen spastn mit der zange an der kolbenstange dran. könnte von morgens bis abends toben. macken sind so tief, das ich die nicht abdrehen lassen kann, da die dann zuviel untermaß hat. schlosserei kann ich auch knicken, da die das auch nicht für nüsse drehen... ersatzteil gibts laut manitou bzw mcg nicht. und dabei passte das grad alles so klasse.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. Mai 2010)

dann kauf dir halt mal was richtiges


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> dann kauf dir halt mal was richtiges



gibst du mir das geld dafür?? der swinger ging eigentlich in dem rahmen recht gut. ärgerlich, da das teil auch geld gekostet hat und nun icht nutzbar ist.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (3. Mai 2010)

thomas warum drehst du dir nich selbst eine? 
gewinde dran und gut is 
am wochende bin ich nich auf der haniel anzutreffen da ich in bonn biken bin (siegengebirge *_*)


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Mai 2010)

Jetzt beendet mal den unwichtigen Quatsch.
Was ist mit fahren diese Woche ? Phil ? Dennis ? 
Ab 16:30 Uhr Mi ? Do ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. Mai 2010)

mittwoch 
soll nicht ganz so warm werden so um die 15 grad aber dafür wohl sonnig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> thomas warum drehst du dir nich selbst eine?
> gewinde dran und gut is


 
muhahaha, gute idee, aber ohne drehbank is da nix. zudem denke ich, das des teil mehr kosten wird als nen neuer dämpfer 



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Jetzt beendet mal den unwichtigen Quatsch.
> Was ist mit fahren diese Woche ? Phil ? Dennis ?
> Ab 16:30 Uhr Mi ? Do ?


 
denke, ab nächster woche bin ich auch mittwochs auf halde anzutreffen ab halb 5


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> denke, ab nächster woche bin ich auch mittwochs auf halde anzutreffen ab halb 5



Da bin ich hoffentlich in Wibe


----------



## All-Maikl (3. Mai 2010)

@mr x:
Ihr wart aber nicht die drei mit den Hardtails, ohne Protektoren und bunten Helmen, oder?

@all
Mittwoch hab ich ab 1900 Nachtschicht, wird mir zu knapp.
Donnerstags hätte ich aber Zeit.

@Khujand
mach ich


----------



## Pattes (4. Mai 2010)

Wann wird sich denn am Sonntag getroffen?Also da ich Samstag definitiv erst fussball gucke und späder noch auf nem Konzert würd ich sagen so 12-13uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> Wann wird sich denn am Sonntag getroffen?Also da ich Samstag definitiv erst fussball gucke und späder noch auf nem Konzert würd ich sagen so 12-13uhr?



viel glück für samstach beim "endspiel" ,- wobei ich mich auch sehr freuen würde mit meinem RWO nach Bochum fahren zu können.
aber einz sei gesagt,-der VFL Bochum gehört in die 1ste Liga. 


Pattes,- ich würde dann gerne sonntach nachmittag ne runde aufe halde drehen. (je nach wetta)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Mai 2010)

pattes, das wäre ja mal was besonderes, wenn du wieder mal ne runde fährst 

müssen wir dann noch bequatschen, wo und wann wir uns treffen!


----------



## Feel the Dirt (4. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt rauf vll. sieht man sich... SX Trail in bunt


----------



## All-Maikl (4. Mai 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich dann wohl auch gern dabei, wenn´s gegen Mittag losgeht.


----------



## Pattes (4. Mai 2010)

Also man muss es so sehen, mein verein ist am sonntag aufgestiegen da ich st.pauli fan bin ^^ aber als ruhrgebietler und aus hattingen kommen wird der vfl unterstützt da ich ja mit pauli dahin will ;-)

@Loki: Ich würd sagen, diesmal komm ich direkt zur Halde.

Was sagt ihr denn zu 13uhr?


----------



## chaz (4. Mai 2010)

@Khujand: Die Dortmunder warten noch auf einen Besuch....


----------



## waschi82 (4. Mai 2010)

jap!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Mai 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> @Loki: Ich würd sagen, diesmal komm ich direkt zur Halde.
> 
> Was sagt ihr denn zu 13uhr?



ist doch kein problem, die paar meter bis zur halde nehm ich zum aufwärmen. mit dem bleibrocken von tollwut bin ich bis dahin zumindest warm... 

des poison ist immer noch wegen defekt ausser gefecht.

@giro?? wann kann man dich wieder antreffen? möcht immer noch das tretlager haben!


----------



## stiffee25 (5. Mai 2010)

sonntag bin ich auch auf der halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2010)

bin dabei,- wetter soll am sonntach ja super werden.
uhrzeit müssen wir noch abstimmen. treffpunkt anne schranke is ja ehh klaa.

chaz/waschi82 
ich bzw. wir kommen gerne rumm,- mein bike muss noch ein wenig eingefahren werden.


----------



## tokessa (5. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr keine mütter


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine mütter



warum;-
 musste am sonntach zu mutti mittach essen ?


----------



## tokessa (5. Mai 2010)

Jo pflichtbesuch wie jedes jahr


----------



## Der Toni (5. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum;-
> musste am sonntach zu mutti mittach essen ?



kuk ma kalender ( oder http://www.fleurop.de/ )


----------



## Feel the Dirt (5. Mai 2010)

würde mich sonntag gerne anschließen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2010)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> würde mich sonntag gerne anschließen!



suuper ...  
bin ich nicht alleine mit den mädels aus düsseldorf.


----------



## All-Maikl (5. Mai 2010)

Dann lass doch mal ne Uhrzeit fixieren....
ich wäre für Mittag so gegen 13 Uhr.
Was sagt der Rest?

Und was ist mit morgen ?



KHUJAND schrieb:


> suuper ...
> bin ich nicht alleine mit den mädels aus düsseldorf.


----------



## imba (5. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin dabei,- wetter soll am sonntach ja super werden.



Also hier in GE ist für Sonntag Regen angesagt, aber wenn es in OB so´n geiles Wetter gibt wäre ich auch gerne als Haldenanfänger mit dabei. Ich muss dann noch schauen wie die Öffis am Sonntach fahren. Hab kein Nerv von GE aus mit dem Bock zu radeln


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. Mai 2010)

War heute an der Halde und hab mir auch mal den Downhill zeigen lassen...Einfach ein Traum 
Schnelle Abschnitte, wie auch sehr Haarige zB. diese Wurzelpassage mit der kleinen Kurve wo nach rechts runter geht.
Binn bei gutem Wetter am So. auch dabei.
Ich schließe mich der Uhrzeit an, die dann ansteht.

Gruß Mazze

Ps: Wer sehen will wie ich einen ca. 10m Gap springe kann ich meine Videoalbum eine Clip finden ;-)


----------



## feltq200 (5. Mai 2010)

wollte eig sonntag auch kommen aber ich bin leider in bonn 

aber ich bekomm ja gottsidank bald mein Tues DH *____*
dann gehts up


----------



## CHRISE (5. Mai 2010)

wenn gutes wetter ist komme ich wohl auch


----------



## Pattes (5. Mai 2010)

13uhr hört sich super an!Wo an der schrancke?ist das die wo die kleine brückje ist?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2010)

genau da, dort kannse auch klasse parken


----------



## der Micha (5. Mai 2010)

Howdy .. würd mich Sonntag bei passendem Wetter auch sehenlassen ... passend is alles was keinen strömenden Regen beinhaltet ^.^

@feltq200, da reicht auch nen FR ;D


----------



## All-Maikl (6. Mai 2010)

CHRISE schrieb:


> wenn gutes wetter ist komme ich wohl auch





Pattes schrieb:


> 13uhr hört sich super an!Wo an der schrancke?ist das die wo die kleine brückje ist?





Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> genau da, dort kannse auch klasse parken



Geht´s bei euch um Sonntag oder heute (Donnerstag)

Ist das der Parkplatz mit der Schranke am Weg gegenüber dem Restaurante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (6. Mai 2010)

ich meine den sonntag


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Geht´s bei euch um Sonntag oder heute (Donnerstag)
> 
> Ist das der Parkplatz mit der Schranke am Weg gegenüber dem Restaurante?


 
also in meinem und pattes fall gehts auch um sonntag, zudem die schranke unten am kreuzweg...


----------



## free-for-ride (6. Mai 2010)

ich würde ja auch gerne wieder fahren, habe aber leider einen doppelten riß im meniskus


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2010)

termin für "SONNTACH" ist fix,- 13:00 h. an der schranke. (wo die holzbrücke ist)

@free-for-ride,-da geht noch was...


----------



## Feel the Dirt (6. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Geht´s bei euch um Sonntag oder heute (Donnerstag)
> 
> Ist das der Parkplatz mit der Schranke am Weg gegenüber dem Restaurante?



nein ist ein anderer kannst aber da parken und rumfahren mach ich auch weil ich wohn gegenüber vom restaurant kann dann da auf dich warten und wir fahren dann zum treffpunkt...fahrzeit ca. 1min.


----------



## tokessa (6. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> War heute an der Halde und hab mir auch mal den Downhill zeigen lassen...Einfach ein Traum
> Schnelle Abschnitte, wie auch sehr Haarige zB. diese Wurzelpassage mit der kleinen Kurve wo nach rechts runter geht.
> Binn bei gutem Wetter am So. auch dabei.
> Ich schließe mich der Uhrzeit an, die dann ansteht.
> ...



Junge junge krasse sache


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. Mai 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Junge junge krasse sache


 

Wenn du den Gap meinst dann vielen Dank


----------



## free-for-ride (6. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> termin für "SONNTACH" ist fix,- 13:00 h. an der schranke. (wo die holzbrücke ist)
> 
> @free-for-ride,-da geht noch was...



jo, je nach tagesform bin ich da oder eben nicht. das weiß nur mein meniskus
wenn ich bis 1300 nicht da bin, komme ich auch nicht


----------



## Pattes (6. Mai 2010)

Jo Leute ich muss leider doch absagen 

Kann aber nächste woche definitiv und wird auch so eingetragen, wieso ich nicht kann möchte ich nicht weiter erläutern hat persönliche gründe!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Wenn du den Gap meinst dann vielen Dank



ach du bist das! wir sind paarmal in bottrop auf halde gewesen. is aber schon knapp 2 jahre her.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. Mai 2010)

2 Jahre kommt gut hin...habe so lange auch leider auch nicht mehr gefahren. Aber jetzt binn ich wieder dabei .
Binn nur etwas verwirt wer du jetzt bist. Welches bike bist denn gefahren vor den 2 Jahren?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2010)

damals hatte ich doch das san andreas... kannst auch bei mir im fotoalbum finden. wie fährste denn dann sonntag zur halde?? evtl kann man sich treffen, wenne auf eigener achse kommst.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. Mai 2010)

Aha...jetzt weiß ich wieder. Also ich komme mit Auto weil ich jetzt recht weit weg wohne. 
Mal schauen wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht die nähsten Tage, auf ne Schlammschlacht hab ich irgendwie keine Lust .
Vorallem möchte ich mir auch den Downhill dann vorknüpfen.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2010)

Von Samstag bis Montag bleibt es  trocken 14-16 Grad


----------



## All-Maikl (6. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> termin für "SONNTACH" ist fix,- 13:00 h. an der schranke. (wo die holzbrücke ist)
> 
> @free-for-ride,-da geht noch was...



meinst Du hier?
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...78364&sspn=0.001618,0.004801&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. Mai 2010)

Jo, genau dort.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Aha...jetzt weiß ich wieder. Also ich komme mit Auto weil ich jetzt recht weit weg wohne.
> Mal schauen wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht die nähsten Tage, auf ne Schlammschlacht hab ich irgendwie keine Lust .
> Vorallem möchte ich mir auch den Downhill dann vorknüpfen.



der DH geht auch bei tiefem boden. und zur info, fahre eigentlich überbreite XC-reifen (ritchey z-max)... denke, da haben fast alle mehr grip auf dem boden als ich


----------



## der Digge (6. Mai 2010)

der Micha schrieb:


> Howdy .. würd mich Sonntag bei passendem Wetter auch sehenlassen ...



Dann komm ich mit, muss nur noch gucken ob mit Rad oder ohne.


----------



## tokessa (7. Mai 2010)

Oh wieder fit ? Freut mich


----------



## MirSch (7. Mai 2010)

ich werde mich am sonntag wohl auch anschließen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Mai 2010)

Muhaha....


----------



## All-Maikl (7. Mai 2010)

Wird ja ne nette Runde am Sonntag, freu mich euch alle kennenzulernen.


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

ich muß absagen für morgen weil mir eine schraube fehlt von meiner kurbel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> ich muß absagen für morgen weil mir eine schraube fehlt von meiner kurbel



was für eine?


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

die kurbelschraube m12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> die kurbelschraube m12



truvati oct kurbel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

ne ganz normale kurbelschraube?? ich schau ma nach, ob ich da noch eine von meiner truvativ hab...


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

die hier: siehe bild^^


aber wenn ne andere passt auch gut hauptsache hält


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

hab die hier...

kannse haben


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

weiß nicht ob die passt.......ist das alles ne ******


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

also des is eine ausm howitzer lager, die haben laut truvativ m12...


----------



## stiffee25 (8. Mai 2010)

hast ne pn...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> hast ne pn...



dito


----------



## miss glückt (8. Mai 2010)

Man ey,warum muss morgen Muttertag sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (8. Mai 2010)

War gerad mal im umliegenden Wald gucken und selbst dort ist der Boden sehr trocken, von daher ...


----------



## tokessa (9. Mai 2010)

Ja Markus da waren wir heut die doofen


----------



## miss glückt (9. Mai 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ja Markus da waren wir heut die doofen



Jo,leider 
Egal,dafür war das Essen lecker


----------



## tokessa (9. Mai 2010)

Lol recht hast du, was die einen abgenommen haben haben wir zugelegt


----------



## MissGin (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für's mitnehmen heute - bin fix und alle... aber war gut.... wieder eine Strecke mehr, die ich üben sollte ;-)))

@Tokessa: ;-) das muss aber viel sein, so viel wie ich beim raufschieben schon alleine verloren habe... alter Schwede *lach*


----------



## tokessa (9. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt 
War aber auch viel zu essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Mai 2010)

ausserdem kann man das gute zeuch auch nicht verkommen lassen


----------



## miss glückt (9. Mai 2010)

Genau so sieht es aus


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich fand heute super. Vorallem sooo viele Leute 
Aber beim nähsten mal doch lieber etwas trockenner und mehr Sonne 

Gruß


----------



## NoPussyWay (9. Mai 2010)

Also über den Winter hab ich wohl irgendwo meine Kondition verloren, oder
die säcke haben den Berg höher gemacht 
 War aber echt witzig heute


----------



## MirSch (9. Mai 2010)

Hat Spaß gemacht. Ich glaube mit so vielen Leuten war ich noch nie auf der Halde unterwegs 

Wäre cool wenn wir so ne Truppe auch mal an nem vernünftigen Spot zusammen bekommen


----------



## der Micha (9. Mai 2010)

war ne nette runde heud.
gern wieder 

@Mirsch ... ich auch nicht^.^


----------



## der Digge (9. Mai 2010)

War gut Heute, werd mal den Helmcam Kram sichten dürften um die 10min sein.



MissGin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> danke für's mitnehmen heute - bin fix und alle... aber war gut.... wieder eine Strecke mehr, die ich üben sollte ;-)))



Wenn du die Strecken erst mal öfter gefahren bist versägste die hälfte von den Jungs hier, die haben sich beim Downhill am Anfang teilweise ganz anders angestellt und manche machen es immernoch


----------



## MissGin (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, ne - is klar ;-) Werd aber dran bleiben ;-)


----------



## MirSch (9. Mai 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> ...Wenn du die Strecken erst mal öfter gefahren bist versägste die hälfte von den Jungs hier, die haben sich beim Downhill am Anfang teilweise ganz anders angestellt und manche machen es immernoch



Word!  Auf das Fratzenschneiden und die Ausreden freue ich mich jetzt schon (sofern ich nicht selbst von betroffen sein sollte )


----------



## MissGin (9. Mai 2010)

;-) Dann bring ich mal meine Mädels mit nächstes Mal. Die fahren nämlich alle besser als ich. Dann wird's lustig ;-)))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Mai 2010)

gerne, in oberhausen gibts leider keine mädels die sich effektiv zum radfahren hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (9. Mai 2010)

Ja...aber in Bottrop auch nicht 
Sorry Mirsch dass ich dich heute fast umgenieted hätte nach dem Kicker


----------



## der Micha (9. Mai 2010)

mitbringen mitbringen mitbringen*händeklatsch*


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Ja...aber in Bottrop auch nicht
> Sorry Mirsch dass ich dich heute fast umgenieted hätte nach dem Kicker



wenn man strecken nicht kennt sollte man die erstmal langsam angehen, besonders weil wir gesagt haben dass wie die stück für stück abfahren, aber das problem hatten wir ja schon letztens als wir dich zum ersten mal getroffen haben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Mai 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Wenn du die Strecken erst mal öfter gefahren bist versägste die hälfte von den Jungs hier, die haben sich beim Downhill am Anfang teilweise ganz anders angestellt und manche machen es immernoch



da is was dran  mir inbegriffen...


----------



## Ani (9. Mai 2010)

mh, missgin, wenn du mal wieder hier in der gegend bist könnte ich dann wohl mal ne kleine runde das syren probefahren? hatte mich auch stark für das bike interessiert, ok jetzt ist eh zu spät und ich hab ein anderes, aber würd mich trotzdem mal interessieren wie es sich so händeln lässt.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (9. Mai 2010)

Sorry wegen leztem mal, da hatte ich wirklich wenig Abstand zu dir gehalten...aber wegen heute kannste mir echt keinen Vorwurf machen, denn Abstand habe ich so viel gehalten, dass ich nichtmal mehr den Vordermann sehen konnte. Problem war einfach das mich der Kicker zu hoch bzw. zu weit gekickt hatte und ich dem Mirsch somit fast reingefahren währe.
Und deswegen wollte ich mich dafür endschuldigen.
Aber Menschen machen nunmal Fehler und da ich auch dazu gehöre


----------



## imba (9. Mai 2010)

N´abend zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch noch bei euch für's mitnehmen und Strecke zeigen bedanken. 
War´n ein super Tag - auch wenn´s mich im Steilen gelegt hat. Ich muss noch viel üben...
Wäre gerne noch ein wenig länger geblieben - ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich den Berg nochmal nach oben geschafft hätte


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Mai 2010)

ach, du warst doch nur gut zur natur... aber nen baum umarmen mussteste nu auch nich wirklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (9. Mai 2010)

wenn ich in1 oder 2wochen mein neues bike habe bin ich natärlich auch wieder dabei


----------



## Freeride Rules. (9. Mai 2010)

moinsen leute 
ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück ,bonn war geil 
n paar trails im siegengebirge am drachenfels gucken gewesen *_*
man das wear da echt ein traum für "uns" haldenradler 
joa auf jedenfall bin ich dann ab nächstes wochende oder vllt auch schon eher wieder mit von der partie ;D

tschöö 
mfg kevin
PS hab gehört der mirsch is heut wieder über die bank gesprungen ?


----------



## All-Maikl (10. Mai 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> PS hab gehört der mirsch is heut wieder über die bank gesprungen ?



Jep ist er, war sehr beeindruckend.

An alle.....vielen Dank für heute, war echt Klasse und ne super Runde.
Danke für warten, Erklären und Ermutigen 

Bin gerne wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Drakush (10. Mai 2010)

ja ja die bank  

war klasse mit so nem pack !!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2010)

war nett gestern,- dachte erst,- hier wir ein DH rennen statt finden... 
mit fast 20 leuten.


----------



## MissGin (10. Mai 2010)

@Ani: ja, natürlich. Kein Problem ;-)
@Draki: sehr schön.... man beachte auch die Uhrzeit. Das gibt heute ein Zombi-Dasein ;-)

bin total fertig heute... 2 Tage biken.... dezente Schlafstörung... HERVORRAGEND heute. Mal sehen, wieviel RedBull ich heute brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2010)

waa Draki war dabei,-  
warum sagt mir das niemand ?


----------



## free-for-ride (10. Mai 2010)

da hab ich wohl was verpasst, aber ging nicht, mein meniskus hat voll gestreikt


----------



## Drakush (10. Mai 2010)

ich dachte du kennst mein bike artur   
dafür ist deins klasse geworden  

ich konnt auch nicht vernünftig schlafen


mal sehen was der digge da zusammen geschnibbelt hat


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Mai 2010)

Toll, verpasst. Bzw. musste ich meinen familiären Verpflichtungen nachkommen. 

Aber wär mit meinem Bike ja sowieso fehl am Platze gewesen. Wäre ja nur wegen dem Khujand den sein Bike gekommen 


Ich hoffe der hat einen Ausgegeben darauf!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der hat einen Ausgegeben darauf!



dafür heist dat.


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dafür heist dat.



Ich brauch dir ja wohl nich erklärn wie man Ruhpottisch schreibt, oda jung? 

Aber ma zwischendurch. Gut is dein Bike geworden!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Gut is dein Bike geworden!



DANKE 
 das haben die anderen auch alle gesagt.


----------



## All-Maikl (10. Mai 2010)

Hey Artur, wo sind die anderen Fotos. Oder sind die alle schrott?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Hey Artur, wo sind die anderen Fotos. Oder sind die alle schrott?



hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... sitz ja da wie nen sack schrauben aufm radl


----------



## der Digge (10. Mai 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> mal sehen was der digge da zusammen geschnibbelt hat



bei mir is eher Quantität statt Qualität  

Video kommt irgendwann zwischen gleich und später, upload dürfte ne ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (10. Mai 2010)

ahhhhh watt. hauptsache was zu kucke  
ne joldene unterhose kriste net fürs vdw


----------



## MissGin (10. Mai 2010)

So. Hab grade Werbung für euch gemacht bei den Mädels. Hoffe, dass ich dann nächstes Mal nicht alleine mitkomme ;-)


----------



## Pattes (10. Mai 2010)

Also am Donnerstag ( wir wissen da ist vattertag) ^^ sind Loki und ich auf der Hoppenbruch Halde in Herten, ist aus Bottrop 15km weg vllt will da jemand mitkommen?Also wenn das noch steht @ Loki?

Wäre doch mal ganz nice 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Mai 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> Also am Donnerstag ( wir wissen da ist vattertag) ^^ sind Loki und ich auf der Hoppenbruch Halde in Herten, ist aus Bottrop 15km weg vllt will da jemand mitkommen?Also wenn das noch steht @ Loki?
> 
> Wäre doch mal ganz nice
> 
> Gruß



sofern entweder mein dämpfer kommt oder ich ne andere alternative habe, bin ich am start. stehe derzeit ohne komplettes rad da...


----------



## All-Maikl (10. Mai 2010)

Hoppenbruch, am Tor der Winde.....
hab ich die Tage auch schon dran gedacht. Hab wieder N8schicht am Do.
Was habt Ihr denn für ne Uhrzeit im Sinn?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Hoppenbruch, am Tor der Winde.....



das klingt so rektal... 



All-Maikl schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn für ne Uhrzeit im Sinn?



früh  kennen uns da leider noch nicht aus und müssen bissl suchen.


----------



## der Digge (11. Mai 2010)




----------



## All-Maikl (11. Mai 2010)

schlaflos 
Ist doch garnicht schlecht der Clip.
War ein geiler Tag, schön die Clips zu sehen.


----------



## MissGin (11. Mai 2010)

ist doch gut geworden ;-) fein fein - und auf ins Büro *würg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (11. Mai 2010)

Schön david, kann sich sehen lassen ihr rokkas 
@MissGin so spät ? Da denk ich schon an pause


----------



## MissGin (11. Mai 2010)

@tokessa: 9-18 Uhr, gerne auch mal länger ;-) fahre jetzt mal Frühstück kaufen. Ohne RedBull schaff ich's net *lach* dann sag ich für dich mal: MAHLZEIT, ne? ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2010)

*sorry leute*
 die bilder sind nicht so gut geworden,- hab nur die kleine digi cam dabei gehabt.
next mal bringe ich,- oder user free-for-ride die grosse cam mit.
dann gibts auch gute bilder... 

PS; auf den video sieht alles soo easy aus,- 
MissGin höchsten respeckt von mir...  
David "kreuzweg"  haste echt gehen lassen.


----------



## tokessa (11. Mai 2010)

Dann komm ich auch 
@MissGin, doofe arbeitszeit  Na dann mal prost.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *sorry leute*
> die bilder sind nicht so gut geworden,- hab nur die kleine digi cam dabei gehabt.
> next mal bringe ich,- oder user free-for-ride die grosse cam mit.
> dann gibts auch gute bilder...
> ...



stimmt wohl qualitativ sind die eher nichts aber besser als garnichts


----------



## Freeride Rules. (11. Mai 2010)

KRAAAAAASS *_* wieviel los war :´( ,und ich war nich dabei 
naja nacher mach ich mein rad und dann gehts bis zum we wieder ..
die beiden videos sind echt gut geworden ^^.
kanns sein das die trails recht nass waren?

naja bis zum we 
mfg kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (11. Mai 2010)

leicht feucht!! so wie es sein muß


----------



## miss glückt (11. Mai 2010)

Sieht nach ner super Session aus
Nächstes mal werde ich mich auch mal anschließen,ob ihr wollt oder nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2010)

ja mein neffe,- user (2 Pac) hat auch schon geflämmt,-weil er nicht konnte.


----------



## All-Maikl (11. Mai 2010)

Hab hier was gefunden, müsste die Halde Hoppenbruch sein


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Mai 2010)

Sieht auch sehr interessant aus 
aber egal wo und welche Halde, nie ein richtig dicker Sprung aufgebaut .
Ich glaub ich werd mal wie in den alten Zeiten den Spaten rauskramen und was krasses suchen gehen.
Auf Haniel lässt sich bestimmt wo ein dicker Drop oder so bauen...


----------



## Drakush (11. Mai 2010)

ooooo gott. die wilde jugend


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Auf Haniel lässt sich bestimmt wo ein dicker Drop oder so bauen...



da würd ich aus einigen gründen eher von abstand nehmen. wenn sich da wieder einer wegen sowas ins koma oder in die eichenkiste schiesst, kanns gut sein, das es probleme gibt.


----------



## All-Maikl (11. Mai 2010)

für dicke Drops fehlt mir eh die Erfahrung....und meine Knochen waren erst vor kurzem ziemlich sauer auf mich


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Mai 2010)

Ach warum?..hängt doch kein Zettel dran wie Spring oder stirb 
Wenn such ich mir etwas wo ich nicht viel machen muss.
Hab schon des öfteren einen tollen Absatzt gefunden wo nur bisschen beigearbeited werden musste.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2010)

denke die urgesteine hier in dem thread werden dir das besser erklären können, hab diesbezüglich auch schonmal einen übergebraten bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Mai 2010)

Versteh ich net 
wenn ich doch was springe wo ich bloß n paar Steine entfernt habe etc. wer will mir den dann was? 
Wie schon gesagt, ich binn auch schon gerne mal was gesprungen wo nichts gemacht wurde zB. Tetraeder. Da gibt es eine Serpentine die vom Regen ausgewaschen ist und nur oben blieb nen Keil als absprung, so das ich einen super tollen Drop hatte ohne etwas zu tuhen


----------



## MirSch (11. Mai 2010)

droppen suckt


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Mai 2010)

aber gappen nicht


----------



## MirSch (11. Mai 2010)

wir sind halt nicht so extremgapper wie du.

so´n ultrafettes 10m-gap wäre nichts für meine nerven...


----------



## MissGin (11. Mai 2010)

ihr denkt in Dimensionen... *tssssssssssss* ;-)))))


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Auf Haniel lässt sich bestimmt wo ein dicker Drop oder so bauen...



Lass die Schei55e sonst ziehe ich Dir die Ohren lang. 

Wir können froh sein das die Jungs von der Zeche uns in ruhe lassen. Wenn Du da jetzt einen Eifelturmdrop aufbaust ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich einer verletzt und das Aufräumkomando vor der Tür steht. 

Wenn DU was sinnvolles machen wilst dann Streckenpflege.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Mai 2010)

Alles klaa Chef...
das meinte Loki Bottrop dann wohl häää 
Keine Sorge, den Berg lass ich wie er ist


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Alles klaa Chef...
> das meinte Loki Bottrop dann wohl häää
> Keine Sorge, den Berg lass ich wie er ist





hab am sonntach gesehen, das viel zu viel kiddies auf den trails unterwegs sind, teils auch in die falsche richtung. hätt auf dem steilstück der dh fast 3 kiddies mit ihren hollandrädern geshreddert. gut das ich immer in die stufen vorher reinschau.


----------



## der Micha (11. Mai 2010)

<--- hat letztens 3 Kinder (etwa 12-14) fast überfahren ....

im nachhinein gemerkt das diese sabotiert haben udn u.a. mit nem Dicken baum den SingleTrail am Ende etwas "enger" gemacht haben ...
Der war so groß/lang, da hatte ich probleme den durch die Büsche verschwinden zu lassen.

ich muss wohl schneller werden *mirselbstaufdiefingerhau*


Aber ernsthaft; noch haben wir "ruhe" auf der Halde, kleinigkeiten sind i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, verstehe ich ja alles 
Was ich eigendlich von anfang an sagen wollte war: Ich gehe spazieren und gucke bisschen rum...
Es ist schön wenn auch mal wo Ruhe ist und keiner gleich rumheult wegen den Lines.

Aber das Wetter momentan geht mir echt auf die Nerven, wann gibts endlich mal wieder sonnenschein und warm 

Gruß


----------



## der Micha (11. Mai 2010)

Dafür ist die Halde meiner Meinung nach leider zu klein und zu gut besucht, als dass man da etwas relativ aunaufmerksam machendes schaufeln kann :/

Hätte spass an "sich an einem hang langziehendem trail" mit kleinen drops (1m oder sowas)


----------



## _coco_ (11. Mai 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> so´n ultrafettes 10m-gap wäre nichts für meine nerven...



Wo? 
Gibts Fotos ?
Auch gerne per PN


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2010)

schau mal beim "Fr_to_Dj" inner video galerie!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. Mai 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> wir sind halt nicht so extremgapper wie du.
> 
> so´n ultrafettes 10m-gap wäre nichts für meine nerven...



bis einer weint


----------



## miss glückt (11. Mai 2010)

Wenn man schon was bauen will,dann sollte man es nicht noch hier reinschreiben.
Die Halde ist nicht soo unbekannt,also sollte man davon ausgehen,dass hier auch DH-Gegner gerne mal reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (11. Mai 2010)

vor 2 oder 3 jahren sind doch mal ganz superschlaufe auf die idee gekommen einen durchaus großen drop aus holz direkt an den fußweg runter zum chinamann zu bauen, wo man über den weg springen musste. solide konstruktion, aber der stand (wen wunderts) vielleicht 1 woche  außerdem gabs so lustige sachen wie kicker mitten auf dem weg oben am kreuz... so was muss früher oder später ärger geben


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. Mai 2010)

stimmt an das kleine gap kann ich mich noch erinnern.

hatte das irgendwann mal bewundert, da war ich aber noch klein


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Mai 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> vor 2 oder 3 jahren sind doch mal ganz superschlaufe auf die idee gekommen einen durchaus großen drop aus holz direkt an den fußweg runter zum chinamann zu bauen, wo man über den weg springen musste. solide konstruktion, aber der stand (wen wunderts) vielleicht 1 woche  außerdem gabs so lustige sachen wie kicker mitten auf dem weg oben am kreuz... so was muss früher oder später ärger geben



der stand da recht lange, nee Woche ist mal total übertrieben


----------



## miss glückt (11. Mai 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> vor 2 oder 3 jahren sind doch mal ganz superschlaufe auf die idee gekommen einen durchaus großen drop aus holz direkt an den fußweg runter zum chinamann zu bauen, wo man über den weg springen musste. solide konstruktion, aber der stand (wen wunderts) vielleicht 1 woche  außerdem gabs so lustige sachen wie kicker mitten auf dem weg oben am kreuz... so was muss früher oder später ärger geben



Stimmt,das waren wir,aber wir haben es auch freiwillig wieder abgerissen,da die Rede von einem neuen Haldenbesitzer war und wir keinen Ärger wollten.


----------



## Ani (11. Mai 2010)

"damals" hab ich hier noch nicht gewohnt und war nur alle paar wochen an der halde, daher muss ich zugeben, dass ich das nicht so genau im blick hatte, war auf jeden fall nix für die ewigkeit. allerdings wie gesagt, solide konstruktion, hätte sicher ne tüv-abnahme bekommen ;-)


----------



## miss glückt (11. Mai 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> "damals" hab ich hier noch nicht gewohnt und war nur alle paar wochen an der halde, daher muss ich zugeben, dass ich das nicht so genau im blick hatte, war auf jeden fall nix für die ewigkeit. allerdings wie gesagt, solide konstruktion, hätte sicher ne tüv-abnahme bekommen ;-)



Stimmt,nix für die Ewigkeit und auch ein total unüberlegter Platz wenn man im Nachhinein darüber nachdenkt,aber wir waren jung....


----------



## CHRISE (11. Mai 2010)

@ fr to dj wo soll dieses 10meter gap stehen das sieht is deinem video so aus als wenn ich das auch schon mal gesprungen bin kann das sein das dan in bottrap am stadtpark oder so steht?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (12. Mai 2010)

in oberlohberg wollen wir jetzt auf der grossen halde anfangen nen trail runter zu bauen die halde is eig.. kaum besucht ein mässiger trail is auch schon da aber nix besonderes keine sprünge kein nix wer hlfen mächte kann sich ja melden wir haben grosses vor 
mfg kevin


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291126


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (12. Mai 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> in oberlohberg wollen wir jetzt auf der grossen halde anfangen nen trail runter zu bauen die halde is eig.. kaum besucht ein mässiger trail is auch schon da aber nix besonderes keine sprünge kein nix wer hlfen mächte kann sich ja melden wir haben grosses vor
> mfg kevin



In Lohberg war ich noch gar nicht auf der Halde. Wenn das Wetter gut ist und ihr da hin wollt, schreib mir mal bitte ne DM, dann komm ich vielleicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

gegen solche "kicker" hat bestimmt niemand was gegen,-
aber sobald grosse leitern gebaut werden,- gibt es sogar streit unter den bikern. 
 DH/FR vs. CC Leute  usw. 
u. das wollen wir alle nicht. 

zum dropen sollte man in die bikeparks ausweichen.  *basta*

selbst legale bzw. geduldete drop location´s so wie in OB-Vonderort waren nicht von  lagen dauer.


----------



## tokessa (12. Mai 2010)

Hoppenbruch haben die jungs ne menge sprünge gebaut, ist zwar nix  riesiges aber den meisten hier sollte es reichen


----------



## Der Toni (12. Mai 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Hoppenbruch haben die jungs ne menge sprünge gebaut, ist zwar nix  riesiges aber den meisten hier sollte es reichen



z.b solche hier:


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2010)

legal ?


----------



## tokessa (12. Mai 2010)

Legal illegal *******gal  Ne artur bestimmt nicht aber schon länger geduldet.


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. Mai 2010)

aber sobald grosse leitern gebaut werden,- gibt es sogar streit unter den bikern. 
 DH/FR vs. CC Leute  usw. 
u. das wollen wir alle nicht. 



Hallo??? 

Ich hab nix gegen Kicker. Gibt doch immer Wege drum herum, oder? Ausserdem sind wir CC`ler ja nur hungrig auf Hömes

Ich denke die kleinen Kicker fallen halt nicht so auf wie ne Leiter. Die werden halt schnell gesehen und verschwinden auch somit schnell.

Ist die Halde überhaubt noch im Händen der Zeche. Ich habe gedacht die hat das Forstamt übernommen, seitdem der Aussichtsturm auf die Halde verlegt wurde?


----------



## Der Toni (12. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> legal ?



Das Foto zeigt einen Teil der legalen MTB Strecke, also ganz offiziell.
Das wünsch ich mir auch für Haniel.


----------



## All-Maikl (12. Mai 2010)

Hoppenbruch ist doch eine Ausgeschilderte MTB Halde mit gekennzeichneten wegen. Ich denke das wird da alles Legal sein und mit dem Besitzer oder der Stadt geklärt sein.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (12. Mai 2010)

Das sieht doch ganz toll aus dort und mit genügend Tempo lassen sich die kleinen Leitern bestimmt auch sehr weit springen 
Wenn das Wetter  mal sich bessern sollte, werd ich dort mal hin.
Sollen wa nich mal ein Wochenende für die Halde in betracht ziehen?
Wer hätte interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Das sieht doch ganz toll aus dort und mit genügend Tempo lassen sich die kleinen Leitern bestimmt auch sehr weit springen
> Wenn das Wetter  mal sich bessern sollte, werd ich dort mal hin.
> Sollen wa nich mal ein Wochenende für die Halde in betracht ziehen?
> Wer hätte interesse?



wenn alles gut geht, bin ich morgen dort.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Mai 2010)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich auch auf Hoppenbruch aufschlagen.
Allerdings "nur" wegen einer Tourvorbereitung.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns da.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich auch auf Hoppenbruch aufschlagen.
> Allerdings "nur" wegen einer Tourvorbereitung.
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns da.



sofern alles klappt sind wir zu zweit, meinereiner mit nem weissen tollwut, kumpel mit nem orangenen sintesi. einfach anquatschen, wir beissen net


----------



## Der Toni (12. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sofern alles klappt sind wir zu zweit, meinereiner mit nem weissen tollwut, kumpel mit nem orangenen sintesi. einfach anquatschen, wir beissen net



ich halt die Augen offen ...


----------



## All-Maikl (12. Mai 2010)

Und ein weißes Norco Shore ist wohl auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitmacht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Und ein weißes Norco Shore ist wohl auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitmacht



astrein. werd heut abend mal zwecks treffpunkt was reintippern.

der stiffee wollte ja auch evtl mitkommen, könnte der sich mal kurz melden deswegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (12. Mai 2010)

Viel Spass; bin morgen raus, muss üben. 

Falls ihr am Wochenende nochmal fahrt (irgendwo) würde ich mich ggf. anschließen, bin noch unverplant bisher und es soll ja theoretisch mehr oder weniger trocken bleiben... hoffentlich...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

ob und wo stellt sich wohl morgen raus


----------



## stiffee25 (12. Mai 2010)

@loki  
mach ma dein postfach leer

sage dir  heute abend noch mal bescheid ob ich nach essen fahre oder mit euch


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> @loki
> mach ma dein postfach leer
> 
> sage dir  heute abend noch mal bescheid ob ich nach essen fahre oder mit euch



schon getan...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Wetter schön ist und es sich lohnt, werd ich die Halde Hoppenbruch mal in Angriff nehmen am We. 
Werde aber noch genau bescheidgeben wann ich dort bin.

Gruß


----------



## Pattes (12. Mai 2010)

Halb 12 ist morgen treffpunkt wo genau sagt der thomas gleich mit koordinaten und sowas^^

Also wenn es morgen rockt komm ich sonntach gerne wieder ne runde mit ist ja um die ecke :-D


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

koordinaten sind: 51°33'53.30"N   7°10'31.93"E

für ortskundige, ist bei der drachenbrücke / dirt- und streetpark.

denn bis morgen vor ort um halb zwölf


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (12. Mai 2010)

Also wenn du morgen dort bist, kannste ja mal über den Zustand berichten.


----------



## All-Maikl (12. Mai 2010)

das ist aber nicht die hoppenbruch halde, das wäre diese hier
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...59864,7.158022&spn=0.012913,0.038409&t=h&z=15
aber die hoheward ist ja direkt nebenan und kicker hab ich da auch schon gesichtet.


----------



## Pattes (12. Mai 2010)

naja aber wir wollten auf die mit den holzbrücken auf dem foto 2eiten vorhher denke ich  also doch die hoppenbruch! Treffzeit bleibt die gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Maikl (12. Mai 2010)

dann können wir uns hier treffen
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...53966&sspn=0.003229,0.009602&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16
da ist direkt der Einstieg zur Halde u parkstreifen auf der seite


----------



## imba (12. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> Und ein weißes Norco Shore ist wohl auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitmacht



wenn´s das Wetter zulässt wäre warhrscheinlich auch ein weißes Demo mit dabei. Ich werd morgen mittag zum testen mal die Nase aus dem Fenster halten.


----------



## Pattes (12. Mai 2010)

ok treffen wir uns da!Kommst du denn auch?Also wir kommen soll ja nur nen bissel fisseln!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2010)

okay, also dort, wo all maikl sacht, hab mich da wohl im erdhügel geirrt 

bis morgen!


----------



## All-Maikl (12. Mai 2010)

wens nur fisselt komm ich auch!
Soll ich Dich mitnehmen Tim?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (12. Mai 2010)

:´( für mich is das schon wieder zuweit sonst würd ich auch kommen 
mal gucken was mit meinem "noch" rad so geht xD


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (13. Mai 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> :´( für mich is das schon wieder zuweit sonst würd ich auch kommen
> mal gucken was mit meinem "noch" rad so geht xD



Laut Google Maps im Fußgängermodus sinds 35km (von mir aus - Hedwigstraße im Bruch). Maaaan, will endlich meinen Helm haben


----------



## All-Maikl (13. Mai 2010)

Wetter ist Okay.....ich mach mich dann mal so langsam fertig.
Was sagt der Rest?


----------



## imba (13. Mai 2010)

Jo, kann man riskieren. Bin mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2010)

mache mich auch gleich aufn weg...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (13. Mai 2010)

Wer Langeweile hat, hier ein paar schöne Videos:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRyn1Ls2kmU&feature=related"]YouTube- Mongoose MTB Freeride[/nomedia] 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dw5wvpwE1U&feature=related"]YouTube- Steve Romaniuk Kranked 7 Section,Mountain bike, Freeride, Mongoose[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE792g55GUw&feature=related"]YouTube- Kranked 8 Revolve - Coastal Crew[/nomedia]

DH:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utS0cFAzqbo&feature=related"]YouTube- Dirt TV - Schladming World Cup Finals 2009 - Thursday Practice[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdKLGTQg_b0&feature=related"]YouTube- Red Bull-mountain 7 Psychosis(downhill)[/nomedia]


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (13. Mai 2010)

Habe mir von Loki Bottrop die Info geben lassen, dass die Halde Hoppenbruch selbst heute gut befahrbar war und einen griffigen Boden hatte. 
Daher würde ich ganz gerne noch ein paar Leute zusammen trommeln um nicht ganz alleine dort rum zu eiern 

Also wer interesse hat, kann ja dann schreiben.
Laut Wettervorhersage würde ich den Sonntag festlegen 

Gruß Mazze


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2010)

wieso selbst heute?? hat doch heut auch nich aus eimern geschüttet...

ganz alleine wirst da sicherlich nich sein, waren wir heut auch net. ich lege das auf verfügbarkeit eines vollständigen bikes fest, ob ich sonntag kann. von mir aus kanns auch ******** regnen...


----------



## Pattes (14. Mai 2010)

Bin Sonntach mit am start  war gut gestern


----------



## All-Maikl (14. Mai 2010)

Moin Männer, gestern war´s echt gut. Hoppenbruch hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Da ich Sonntag arbeiten muss überlege ich ob ich heute oder morgen nochmal hinfahren soll. Nachmittags solls ja jeweils nicht mehr Regnen und der Regen Vormittags soll hier nicht so stark werden wie ich in den Nachrichten gehört habe. Würde jemand mitkommen wollen?
Heute wird das wenn aber nix vor 14Uhr da ich gerade von der Nachtschicht kommen und jetzt ersteinmal auf Matratzenhochposten gehe.

RockOn
Maikl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (14. Mai 2010)

Hey Maikl, 
ich überlege grade, mir heute 1/2 Urlaub zu nehmen - aber ob ich fürs biken fit bin später weiß ich noch nicht. ;-) Würde aber Samstag auch fahren wollen, von daher würd ich mich dann ggf. anschließen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich heute mein Bike fertig bekomme werde ich morgen recht früh auf Haniel aufschlagen.
später genaueres


----------



## Elfchen (14. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute mein Bike fertig bekomme werde ich morgen recht früh auf Haniel aufschlagen.
> später genaueres



Ja wie uns Sonntag auch noch?  Da wird Wetter wenigstens fein


----------



## miss glückt (14. Mai 2010)

War gerade mal oben,ist alles schon recht zugewachsen.
Ich werd mich morgen mal ans Freischneiden machen.
Ach ja,und weiß jemand,wer den Baum im Steilstück der DH abgesägt hat?
So doof kann man gar nicht sein,der abgesägte Stamm liegt genau neben dem Baumstumpf


----------



## der Micha (14. Mai 2010)

@MissGlückt, ich war vor 2 wochen etwa mal dort und hatte von weitem was im Busch rupfen hören(ende vom SingleTrail).
Hatte dann am Dh gesehen dass dort nen Baum abgesägt wurde, aber k.a. wo der dann gelegen hatte.

bei der 3. Abfahrt bin ich mal den ST runter udn hab die 3 Kiddies fast übern haufen gefahren, die diesen hochliefen und sich komischerweise dann schnell verpi**t hatten.
Am Ende Des ST lag dann nen Baumhalb in der Abfahrt (man hatte etwa 30cm zum vorbeifahren. dieser "lag" mit dem Ende auch auf etwa 30-40cm Höhe!

Bin felsenfest davon überzeugt dass es diese 3 12-14jährigen kiddies waren.

Hmm...schade .... ich muss wohl schneller werden *bösguck*


----------



## miss glückt (14. Mai 2010)

der Micha schrieb:


> @MissGlückt, ich war vor 2 wochen etwa mal dort und hatte von weitem was im Busch rupfen hören(ende vom SingleTrail).
> Hatte dann am Dh gesehen dass dort nen Baum abgesägt wurde, aber k.a. wo der dann gelegen hatte.
> 
> bei der 3. Abfahrt bin ich mal den ST runter udn hab die 3 Kiddies fast übern haufen gefahren, die diesen hochliefen und sich komischerweise dann schnell verpi**t hatten.
> ...



Ok Micha,danke
Echt unglaublich wie man so dämlich Bäume absägen kann.
Am Ende waren es natürlich wieder die Biker


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

hatten die 3 so "baumarktbikes" dabei und so fussballtrikots an?? so welche hätt ich im steilstück am sonntag fast platt gemacht.


----------



## der Micha (14. Mai 2010)

ne waren bikeless ... hatte dem baum am ST danna uch direkt bei seite geschoben!

Normale klamotten, rucksackt und der eine hatte glaub ich gesehen zu haben was in der hand, glaub den Hammer oder so ...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (14. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich morgen auch etwas freischneiden gehe, werd ich am So. dort fahren gehen.
Mal ne Frage, hätte jemand was dagegen, wenn ich einen schöne übersichtliche Stelle suche wo ich diesen kleinen Kicker aufstellen würde?
Hatte ich mal gebaut wo ich langeweile hatte


----------



## Drakush (14. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Lass die Schei55e sonst ziehe ich Dir die Ohren lang.
> 
> Wir können froh sein das die Jungs von der Zeche uns in ruhe lassen. Wenn Du da jetzt einen Eifelturmdrop aufbaust ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich einer verletzt und das Aufräumkomando vor der Tür steht.
> 
> Wenn DU was sinnvolles machen wilst dann Streckenpflege.





hat das als antwort nicht gereicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (14. Mai 2010)

Ja, ok ...aber ist ja auch kein "Eifelturmdrop" oder??
Egal dann werd ich halt nur die Äste/Büsche schnibbeln


----------



## tokessa (14. Mai 2010)

Da hat bestimmt keiner was gegen, solange du die bäume stehen läßt


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (14. Mai 2010)

Ach du...auf Bäume sägen hab ich nicht wirklich lust


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

Kleines Schmankerl zwischendurch . Hab schon lang nix mehr hierhin gepostet:


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (14. Mai 2010)

Boahhh.. noch ein bisschen mehr und dein Sattel hätte die Totems in der höhe geschlagen. Somit wäre es an dem Tag der höhste Punkt der Halde gewesen 
Scherz bei seite, is ein schönes Bild auch mit dem Nebel.


----------



## CHRISE (14. Mai 2010)

echt hammer bild ich will auch wieder fahren aber ich denk mal nexte woche samtag bin ich mitn neuem dh bike auch wieder dabei


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Mai 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Ja wie uns Sonntag auch noch?  Da wird Wetter wenigstens fein



Ja, Ich habe eine Woche pause gemacht und brauche das jetzt


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ja, Ich habe eine Woche pause gemacht und brauche das jetzt



fährst du morgen ??
wenn sag mal bescheid dann komm ich mit


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Mai 2010)

Jo ich ruf dich gleich mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Maikl (14. Mai 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> Hey Maikl,
> ich überlege grade, mir heute 1/2 Urlaub zu nehmen - aber ob ich fürs biken fit bin später weiß ich noch nicht. ;-) Würde aber Samstag auch fahren wollen, von daher würd ich mich dann ggf. anschließen.



Also ich will morgen, wenn das Wetter so ist wie heut auf jeden Fall aufs Bike. Hoppenbruch war echt fun, aber jetzt ist hier auch Haniel im Gespräche. Was meinst Du? Haniel kennst Du ja, die Strecke auf Hoppenbruch ist gut fahrbar (auch alles umfahrbar).


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

hoppenbruch ist eher flacher... muss aber sagen, hat mehr gaudi gemacht. grad kam anruf, der kollege hat noch kein lohn aufm konto. also bin ich sonntag doch mit rad unterwegs


----------



## MissGin (14. Mai 2010)

hmmmmm... hmmmmmmmmm...  letztlich ist mir egal wo *lach* ich warte grade noch auf ein paar infos wegen sonntag und würde danach entscheiden.


----------



## stiffee25 (14. Mai 2010)

wir sind (kunstflieger und ich) morgen auf der halde


----------



## imba (14. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hoppenbruch ist eher flacher... muss aber sagen, hat mehr gaudi gemacht.



qft...Hoppenbruch hat jede Menge Spass gemacht.
Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Aber Sonntag könnte ich mir gut eine Runde auf´m Bike vorstellen. Sagt mal Bescheid wo ihr am Sonntag fahren geht. Muss dann mal schau´n wie und wann die Öffis fahren. Maikl muss ja leider arbeiten


----------



## Pattes (14. Mai 2010)

sonntag gleiche zeit wie gestern?gleicher treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (14. Mai 2010)

also 
ich und feltq200 sind aller warscheinlichkeit sonntag auch hoppenbruch dabei mit thomas und so


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Mai 2010)

ich reiss mir auch grad nen bein aus, damit ihr ne kurze anfahrt habt


----------



## Snap4x (15. Mai 2010)

Ich war heute erstmal schön mit meinen Kollegen Hoppenbruch rocken.
Ich hoffe es ist nicht ganz so misslungen...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin um ca. 13.00 Uhr an der Hoppenbruch Halde.
Wer lust hat kann ja auch kommen.


----------



## feltq200 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe es ist nicht ganz so misslungen...[/quote]


kollege  das video is gut geworden 
aber seit ihr auch die northshores gesprungen ?
wäre dankbar für ne antwort 
domme


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Mai 2010)

feltq200 schrieb:


> aber seit ihr auch die northshores gesprungen ?
> wäre dankbar für ne antwort
> domme



waren ja am donnerstag da, der roadgap ist geschätzte 2,50 hoch. die anderen etwa nen meter am ende, gehen aber ins gefälle. für mich in meinem derzeitigen stand erstmal nix. da taste ich mich lieber langsam ran. bist morgen auch dabei?


----------



## All-Maikl (15. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mich jetzt auch gleich auf den Weg zur Hoppenbruch.


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> waren ja am donnerstag da, der roadgap ist geschätzte 2,50 hoch. die anderen etwa nen meter am ende, gehen aber ins gefälle. für mich in meinem derzeitigen stand erstmal nix. da taste ich mich lieber langsam ran....?



war auch da und hab das gleiche gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Mai 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> war auch da und hab das gleiche gedacht.



grad ma galerie bei dir gecheckt... du warst des am letzten sonntag auf haniel


----------



## Snap4x (15. Mai 2010)

Also die Gap's bin ich noch nicht gesprungen, aber das werde ich noch nachholen.
Zumindest die "kleinen".
Da sind jetzt auch so andere neue Sprünge. Die sind extrem find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> grad ma galerie bei dir gecheckt... du warst des am letzten sonntag auf haniel



ja, war mit meinem Sohn da und hab euch kurz hallo gesagt.


----------



## All-Maikl (15. Mai 2010)

Back from Hoppenbruch....
War wieder gut heut noch ein paar mal und ich überspring den Table unterhalb der Northshoredrops komplett....glaube ich 
Die Locals haben heute angefangen ein zweites Roadgap zu bauen und wir haben uns den Wegsprung aus dem Video angeschaut welches ich vor paar Tagen gefunden habe.
Der macht richtig laune der Sprung ist nur leider nicht gut mit der anderen Strecke kombinierbar. Vielleicht findet sich da aber noch ein Weg.

Gruß
Maikl


----------



## miss glückt (15. Mai 2010)

So,ich habe heute mal den Kreuzweg-Trail und den schmalen Trail(vom Kreuz links runter,auch Mettwurst genannt ) freigeschnitten.
Die Dh hab ich nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## imba (15. Mai 2010)

Das Hoppenbruch Video ist gelungen 

Wie sieht´s denn jetzt mit morgen aus? Wer ist denn wann auf Hoppenbruch unterwegs. Würde mich dann anschließen.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (15. Mai 2010)

Hoppenbruch war heute sehr gelungen!
@All-Maikl: Bin den Road-gap nach einiger überlegung doch noch gesprungen, die Landefläche geht wirklich klar


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Mai 2010)

wie schon gesagt bin ich mit pattes um halb 12 am haldeneinstieg verabredet...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (16. Mai 2010)

krasses video *_*
ehm thomas wir kommen warscheinlich gegen spätesdens zwei da an 
joa dann seh ichs ja morgen selbst 
domme die alte dropsau springt bestimmt wieder alles der gangster *ROFL* 

naja bis morgen 
mfg kevin


----------



## All-Maikl (16. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Hoppenbruch war heute sehr gelungen!
> @All-Maikl: Bin den Road-gap nach einiger überlegung doch noch gesprungen, die Landefläche geht wirklich klar



Respekt! Hätte ich gern gesehen. Ich werde sowas aber im Leben nicht mehr machen denke ich. Hab mich heut echt über den Wegsprung gefreut,. Wenn man den irgendwie in den Streckenverlauf einbauen kann wäre das super.


----------



## feltq200 (16. Mai 2010)

normalerweise ja aber kevin freeride rules hatte leichte unstimmigkeiten mit einem vatter 
warten wir mal ab 
aber denke schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (16. Mai 2010)

also domenic (feltq200) machen uns jetzt auf den weg nach herten und von da aus mim bike zur halde


----------



## Pattes (16. Mai 2010)

Grad wiedergekommen war sehr gelungen und hat spaß gemacht!von marcel gibt es auch einige schöne aktion pics die tage ;-)


----------



## gnarf (16. Mai 2010)

ich frag mich nur warum die Cross Country Deppen mit 20 Leuten auf der Strecke rumgestanden/gelaufen sind ??? War ein wenig nervig


----------



## Elfchen (16. Mai 2010)

Noch mal Danke Jungs! War nett heut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Mai 2010)

so, auch wieder daheim, war auf jeden fall heute geilstens...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Mai 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Noch mal Danke Jungs! War nett heut



Gerne nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (16. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## stiffee25 (16. Mai 2010)

jo war echt jut heute


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Mai 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Noch mal Danke Jungs! War nett heut



Ci


----------



## creative-mind (16. Mai 2010)

Tag Leute,
Ich würde mich euch auch gerne bald mal anschließen auf Haniel oder der Tetraeder Halde.
Natürlich nur wenn niemand was dagegen hat.


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Mai 2010)

gnarf schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur warum die Cross Country Deppen mit 20 Leuten auf der Strecke rumgestanden/gelaufen sind ??? War ein wenig nervig



Kein Grund für solche Ausdrücke, oder? Sind wir nicht auf der gleichen Seite


----------



## Snap4x (16. Mai 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Kein Grund für solche Ausdrücke, oder? Sind wir nicht auf der gleichen Seite



NEIN! 

Also ich würd mich gerne mal euch anschließen wenn ihr wieder in Herten seid. Ansonsten wenn ihr mal Langeweile habt, schaut einfach mal Schurenbach Halde in Essen vorbei. Da sind auch ein paar Trails die man rocken kann und alle immer top in Ordnung.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Mai 2010)

sofern gnarf auch in herten auf hoppenbruch war nur folgendes: ich hab die jungs direkt nach nem kicker entdeckt, dabei sind se direkt alle anne seite gesprungen, da sie wohl wussten, das mir es nicht mehr ohne sturz möglich ist, anzuhalten. hab mich kurz bedankt fürs platzmachen.

muss aber dazu sagen, das hochschieben direkt auf nem trail war trotzdem nicht toll...


----------



## Snap4x (16. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sofern gnarf auch in herten auf hoppenbruch war nur folgendes: ich hab die jungs direkt nach nem kicker entdeckt, dabei sind se direkt alle anne seite gesprungen, da sie wohl wussten, das mir es nicht mehr ohne sturz möglich ist, anzuhalten. hab mich kurz bedankt fürs platzmachen.
> 
> muss aber dazu sagen, das hochschieben direkt auf nem trail war trotzdem nicht toll...



Wann warst du denn da? 
Gestern morgends oder eher Vorgestern?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Mai 2010)

cr3ckb0t, ich war mit pattes, imba und all-maikl am donnerstag da. heute waren pattes, imba, fr_to_dj und meine wenigkeit da. kamen aber noch einige später dazu, sozusagen wachablösung.


----------



## Pattes (16. Mai 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Tag Leute,
> Ich würde mich euch auch gerne bald mal anschließen auf Haniel oder der Tetraeder Halde.
> Natürlich nur wenn niemand was dagegen hat.




du darfst dich gerne anschließen ausser du bist so ein GTROßES A....L... das dich keiner mag ;-) spaß beiseite wieso denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (16. Mai 2010)

Klar ich bin ein totales Aloch und zerbeiße euch allen die reifen.
Ne Spaß beiseite, hätte ja sein können das Ihr eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft seid.
Ich bastle mir z.Z ein neues Bike zusammen. Big hit 7 Rahmen und Marzocchi 888rv hab ich schon. Sobald ich die anderen Teile habe komm ich gerne ne Runde mit.


----------



## imba (16. Mai 2010)

So...war heute war mal wieder richtig Fun auf Halde Hoppenbruch angesagt. Hier noch die Videos die wir von Fr_to_Dj aka Evel Knievel gemacht haben. 



Verzeiht die miese Qualität. Ist mit Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (16. Mai 2010)

Moin moin...ach für das Handy doch garnicht mal so übel 
Schreib nun erstmal die E-mail an die Fotografen damit die mir die Bilder schicken können.
Auf die Qualität freu ich mich jetzt schon 

Gruß


----------



## Pattes (16. Mai 2010)

Ja war definitiv rockig müssen wa mal gucken denke bin mittwoch oder donnerstag da jenachdem wie ich mit meinen Seminararbeiten zurande komme!


----------



## MirSch (17. Mai 2010)

unsere spottour war auch sehr lustig!  danke draki für´s schnibbeln


----------



## tokessa (17. Mai 2010)

Schön schön


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

na ihr habt ja richtich spass gehabt ! ! ! 

ich bin immer noch mein bike am einfahren,- bin gestern die Haniel  2x rauf 2x runta.


----------



## MissGin (17. Mai 2010)

... sieht echt gut aus...  ich hab einen Monster-Uphill-Tag hinter mir *lach* Es sollte in jedem Wald einen Lift geben.


----------



## tokessa (17. Mai 2010)

Mein reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2010)

Sehr gern Rokka!!!! 

Gruß aus Dunkeldeutschland und der falschen Seite des Flusses


----------



## Snap4x (17. Mai 2010)

Tolles Video. Wo ist den der erste Teil? Kenn ich garnet...
Aber den großen Wegsprung fahr ich bald


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2010)

Hat Dan schon die Bilder geladen???


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2010)

Servus ihr lieben.
Bengel und ich (manche kennen uns hier ja) wollten mal so nen Halden-Trip machen und so nen paar Spots jibben. Gäbe es hier jemanden, der Bock auf ne gemeinsame Session hätte ?


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2010)

je nachdem wann, bin ich immer gern bei solchen sachen dabei


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2010)

Das klingt fein. Vom hören sagen kennt man die Halden und den Oberhausener Undergroundstuff ja, aber mit dem finden tut man sich ja manchmal was schwerer.
Geil, dann schreib ich hier einfach mal nen paar Tage vorher rein, bevor es los gehen soll.
Ich freu mich =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2010)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Geil, dann schreib ich hier einfach mal nen paar Tage vorher rein, bevor es los gehen soll.
> Ich freu mich =)









erst letztens waren wir (fast) alle unterwegs auf der Haniel.


----------



## MirSch (17. Mai 2010)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Servus ihr lieben.
> Bengel und ich (manche kennen uns hier ja) wollten mal so nen Halden-Trip machen und so nen paar Spots jibben. Gäbe es hier jemanden, der Bock auf ne gemeinsame Session hätte ?



Ja! Gerne! Gegen eure geilen Bigmountainspots können unsere Haldenspots zwar nicht viel aber ihr seid jederzeit herzlich willkommen!  Ne lustige Session wird´s bestimmt


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2010)

Geil geil geil.

Ich texte nen paar Tage vorher hier mal rein und schaue so sehr optimistisch in die Zukunft =)

Aber erstmal zu den DirtMasters. Wen wird man da denn von eurer Brut so antreffen ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich weis alle


----------



## MissGin (17. Mai 2010)

bin auch mit ein paar Mädels dabei. Freu mich schon voll - und auf jeden Fall Samstag Willingen fahren ;-))))


----------



## _coco_ (17. Mai 2010)

Nice, dass wird eine Gaudi !


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Mai 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> bin auch mit ein paar Mädels dabei. Freu mich schon voll - und auf jeden Fall Samstag Willingen fahren ;-))))



Da hätte ich ja auch dick bock drauf. Am Samstag ist ja nur Seeding Run.
Hätte sonst noch werd Lust?


----------



## Drakush (17. Mai 2010)

kacke! Jetzt muß ich da aufkreutzen  
kann mir das doch nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## All-Maikl (17. Mai 2010)

Bevor hier jetzt das DirtMasterFieber ausbricht.....
Noch schnell ne Anfrage.
Wer hat Lust Mittwoch gegen 12 auf die Halde Rheinelbe?
Das ist die die angeblich in Wattenscheid liegt, *ha* tut se aber nich 
Bring meinen Bentley gegen 11 in die Werkstatt, das ist direkt die Ecke rum und würd dann in der Zeit gern ein wenig Bergradfahren


----------



## Snap4x (17. Mai 2010)

Die liegt in Gelsenkirchen 
Gegen 12 schon? Würd dann wahrscheinlich nur zum gucken vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (17. Mai 2010)

@Maikl: da bin ich arbeiten. Wie immer ;-)
@Draki: ja. solltest du dir nicht entgehen lassen  Wird lustig, würd ich sagen!


----------



## All-Maikl (17. Mai 2010)

Su gut bin ich aber bei weitem nicht das man mir zugucken sollte. Ausserdem kenn ich die Strecke da noch garnicht, wäre für mich also ne Pfadfindertour.


----------



## imba (17. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte kurz in meiner Mittagspause vorbeischauen. Mit dem Firmenfahrrad.

Ist wer von euch am Samstag beim DirtMasters?


----------



## All-Maikl (17. Mai 2010)

Firmenfahrrad? Will ich sehen! Mach ma Foto 
Kannst fr-to-dj ja damit mal ein Roadgap springen lassen, dann drehen wir nen Werbefilm
"bla bla bla, mit Firma XY ist alles möglich!"

Ich bin das ganze WE in WIBE.


----------



## Elfchen (17. Mai 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Da hätte ich ja auch dick bock drauf. Am Samstag ist ja nur Seeding Run.
> Hätte sonst noch werd Lust?



Elfe is da


----------



## MirSch (17. Mai 2010)

wir werden uns diesmal glaube ich nur auf die dinge konzentrieren die wir können und somit die bikes zu hause lassen


----------



## Pattes (17. Mai 2010)

loki und ich kommen sonntach nach winterberg


----------



## der Micha (17. Mai 2010)

Da ich erfahren habe Samstag keine Fortbildung zu haben würd ich definitiv auch gern in Willingen aufschlagen!

Also mal schauen bzgl. ner "fahrgemeinschaft"; da ja schon einige in Wibe sind.

Wibe werden wir Sonntag vorbei schauen ...


----------



## Drakush (18. Mai 2010)

du kannst doch nicht das rad zu hause lassen 

nimm es mit kriegen wir schon unter. ich muß meins ja auch noch sicher abstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (18. Mai 2010)

Wir haben da schlechte erfahrungen was bike mitnehmen angeht 
Bin übrigens sonntach auch vor ort


----------



## Drakush (18. Mai 2010)

wenn meins nicht sicher steht,komm ich auch erst sonntag ohne rad.
werd das heute abend mal regeln.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2010)

imba schrieb:


> Ist wer von euch am Samstag beim DirtMasters?



"treffpunkt der IBC Freaks"  ist samtach um 14:00h. am NICOLAI stand.
ich hätt noch einen platz im auto frei für die Ob. fraktion. 



das wird supaa.


----------



## der Micha (18. Mai 2010)

Also, gibts irgendetwas neues bzgl. Samstag und Willingen?

Meine Wenigkeit schlägt Sonntag radlos in Wibe auf und düst irgendwann abends wieder ... oder besser, wird gedüst =D ...immo müssen So nen paar Kannen dran glauben =)


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. Mai 2010)

also ich denke mal das ich mit thomas mitfahren werde  (also nach wibe).
weare dann das erste mal da.
ich will hoffen das das klappt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Mai 2010)

wie gesacht, sei sonntag um 9 bei mir, dann geht das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hätt noch einen platz im auto frei



schon weg.


----------



## All-Maikl (19. Mai 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## Snap4x (19. Mai 2010)

All-Maikl schrieb:


> gelöscht



Ich hab's gelesen  (Chicken )
Zu spät. Werde morgen da sein. Wer noch?


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2010)

sooo hab gestern das bike vom "miss glückt" Race Ready  für W-Berg gemacht,- nun kanns losgehen. 

Markus viel erfolg.
 100%Bike.de drückt dir die Daumen.


----------



## tokessa (20. Mai 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## Pattes (20. Mai 2010)

gibt es einen treffpunkt für die leute, die sonntag in wibe da sind?


----------



## stiffee25 (20. Mai 2010)

gelöscht^^


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2010)

bin heute gegen 18:30h an der schranke.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (20. Mai 2010)

irgendwer hatte doch schon was zum trefpunkt geschrieben oO
achja khujand aber das ist ja samstag -.-
ich bin mit thomas ja erst sonntag da


----------



## Pattes (20. Mai 2010)

nicht nur du sondern ich auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imba (20. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "treffpunkt der IBC Freaks"  ist samtach um 14:00h. am NICOLAI stand.



Na da schau ich doch um 14 Uhr mal vorbei...


----------



## der Digge (20. Mai 2010)

grad mal in den Zeitplan geguckt, scheiß Zeit eigentlich, da ist DH Seeding ... evtl. läuft man sich ja vorher schon über den weg oder nacher zum Slopestyle oder 4x.


----------



## miss glückt (20. Mai 2010)

Ich schau nachdem Seeding auch mal vorbei.


----------



## der Micha (20. Mai 2010)

jetzt ma weg vom Event, wie sieht das aus mit radln am WE? Sprich Samstag!?


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Mai 2010)

der Micha schrieb:


> jetzt ma weg vom Event, wie sieht das aus mit radln am WE? Sprich Samstag!?



Jo eigendlich ganz gut.
Aber Heute Abend kann ich Dir mehr sagen. 
Wir fahren Heute erst mal nach Willingen


----------



## MissGin (21. Mai 2010)

@Kunstflieger: viel Spass heute, ich hab ja leider noch keinen Urlaub, sonst wäre ich auch heute schon dabei.

Fahre dann morgen in Willingen


----------



## MirSch (21. Mai 2010)

so, auto gepackt - gleich gehts los


----------



## MissGin (21. Mai 2010)

@MirSch: du hast es gut.... ich muss noch ein paar Stunden arbeiten - ABER DANN!!! 
ich melde mich einfach mal bei dir, wenn wir da sind heut abend.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> so, auto gepackt - gleich gehts los



wiiiie  doch wieder bike dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (21. Mai 2010)

Ne keine Räder, aber nen Biervorrat für 3 Wochen


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ne keine Räder, aber nen Biervorrat für 3 Wochen



lasst uns was über. 
 wir kommen morgen,- Meister Dieter, Arthur, André, Peter u.  ich. 
ganz bes. begeistert von euch ist Peter, nach der letzten zusammenfahrt,-
u. er ist ein ganz grosser fan vom   MirSch geworden.


----------



## tokessa (21. Mai 2010)

Wer ist das nicht  Wir kommen dann sonntag reste trinken  Meld mich wenn wir da sind.


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Mai 2010)

So Willingen war Heute mal richtig Geil.
Aber das mit den Bremswellen kriegen die nicht so ganz auf die Reihe 

Wer ist denn Morgen noch hier zum Fahren ? Haniel ? Hoppenbruch ?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (21. Mai 2010)

Also ich mache mich morgen recht früh auf den Weg nach Willingen.
Werde ca. 10.00 Uhr dort sein hoffe ich.
Also wer morgen noch dort ist, mann sieht sich 

Gruß


----------



## Freeride Rules. (21. Mai 2010)

also ich bin morgen in den testerbergen unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin morgen wohl so gegen Mittag mit dem alten Hardtail auf Haniel unterwegs. Bin der mit den Locken und der schwarzen cappy falls mich jemand sieht ^^


----------



## Feel the Dirt (22. Mai 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ic Bin der mit den Locken und der schwarzen cappy falls mich jemand sieht ^^




nene ohne Helm fahren cappy reicht ja als Murmelschutz sowas haben wa gerne


----------



## CHRISE (22. Mai 2010)

da sind ab und zu mal welche mit rotwild bikes ohne helm unterwegs


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Mai 2010)

Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand lust auf eine Runde ?


----------



## creative-mind (22. Mai 2010)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> nene ohne Helm fahren cappy reicht ja als Murmelschutz sowas haben wa gerne




Helm hab ich natürlich aufm kopp. Nur für die anfahrt trag ich die cappy.
Keine Sorge Helm trage ich immer wenns ins Gelände geht.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2010)

CHRISE schrieb:


> da sind ab und zu mal welche mit rotwild bikes ohne helm unterwegs



alte Petze


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (22. Mai 2010)

Back von Willingen und es war traumhaft.
Das Highlight des Tages war die Unterhaltung im Lift mit Bobby Root
und als er unten sagte : boahh...look at this tittis of that Bitch!! 
Lustig ist aber auch, dass ich erst später erfahren habe, mit wem ich mich da unterhalten habe 
Naja, aber in allem ein sehr gelungener Tag.

Gruß


----------



## Locu (23. Mai 2010)

kurze frage, lohnt es sich späten Nachmittag noch nach Wibe zu fahren?
Ich mein ist da heute abend noch Party? 
Bin am überlegen, da ich morgen Willingen eingeplant hab heute noch nach Wibe zu fahren und da zu übernachten. Morgen dann von dort aus nach willingen.


----------



## der Micha (24. Mai 2010)

Howdy ... bin in grob 2h auf der Haniel anzutreffen!
Werd wohl immer den Kreuzweg hochschieben ... wie üblich halt^^


----------



## MirSch (24. Mai 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ne keine Räder, aber nen Biervorrat für 3 Wochen



 ich lasse das jetzt mal unkommentiert 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...- Meister Dieter, Arthur, André, Peter u.  ich.
> ganz bes. begeistert von euch ist Peter, nach der letzten zusammenfahrt,-
> u. er ist ein ganz grosser fan vom MirSch geworden.



super das ihr gekommen seid! hatten nen schönen tag 

aber das mit dem fan dürfte sich wohl wieder erledigt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (24. Mai 2010)

So,auch wieder zu Hause.
Warn super WE,aber beim Fahren hat gar nix geklappt
Egal,wir hatten unseren Spaß


----------



## MissGin (24. Mai 2010)

Leute.... *lach* war super... ich kann nicht mehr. ;-))))) Sind heute nochmal schön Conti-Track gefahren


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. Mai 2010)

bis es anfing zu regnen.....dann hatte ich keine lust mehr 




MirSch schrieb:


> ich lasse das  jetzt mal unkommentiert



besser ist das 

ich brauch auch unbedingt die fotos... scheine ja nicht mehr alles mitbekommen zu haben


----------



## MissGin (24. Mai 2010)

@Phil: haha... ja... sah so aus. Ich weiß aber noch alles )))
Würde die Fotos aber auch gerne mal sehen *räusper* ;-)))))


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (24. Mai 2010)

Also, wie ich sehe hattet ihr mächtigen Spaß 
Vom 11.06 - 13.06 findet ja in Willingen das 13. Sympatex Festival statt.
Hat schon jemand von euch vor dort hin zu fahren (auch mit bike)?

Gruß


----------



## CHRISE (24. Mai 2010)

ich fahre das rennen mit


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Mai 2010)

wenns soweit passt, werden pattes und ich mit unsern frauen dem rennen beiwohnen


----------



## creative-mind (24. Mai 2010)

War einer von euch heute auf Haniel ?
Meine nur ich das oder war die Mettwurst ( heißt die Strecke eigentlich wirklich so ? XD ) heute wie immer bei der Hitze verdammt rutschig ?
Bin ganz unten aus der Kurve gerutscht und mitm Arm gegen nen Baum XD


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag zu fahren ? Ab 4 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> aber das mit dem fan dürfte sich wohl wieder erledigt haben



soll ich bilder online stellen.


----------



## tokessa (25. Mai 2010)

Ich warte aufs erste gruppenbild


----------



## opa_knack (25. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen Nachmittag zu fahren ? Ab 4 ?



Joa. Ich bin ab 16.30 wohl da


----------



## MirSch (25. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> soll ich bilder online stellen.



hau rein die bilder...


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Mai 2010)

opa_knack schrieb:


> Joa. Ich bin ab 16.30 wohl da


 
alles klar


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2010)

ich war gestern da,- alles staub trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (25. Mai 2010)

vllt bin ich heute auch auf der halde....mal sehen ob ich es noch schaffe da hoch nach 6 tagen wibe


----------



## der Micha (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich morgen mal halbwegs zeitig rauskommen sollte, wollt ichmorgen auch ne runde ab ca. 16Uhr auf der Haniel drehen!

Ich denk mal, dass der Digge dann auch am Start ist!


----------



## _coco_ (25. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich war gestern da,- alles staub trocken.


ich sach et ja, es soll ma wieder regnen!


----------



## creative-mind (25. Mai 2010)

Hat einer von euch zufällig noch ein 20mm Steckachsen VR ?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2010)

_coco_ schrieb:


> ich sach et ja, es soll ma wieder regnen!


aber nur ein biscken. 


coco hast du das bild gemacht ?,-  







muss mal meinem Neffen  diese action vorschlagen.


----------



## tokessa (26. Mai 2010)

Jau das muß ich auch mal machen


----------



## feltq200 (26. Mai 2010)

Hab ne neue IG aufgemacht.
Für alle Bikepark fanatiker :>D

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=519


----------



## chaz (26. Mai 2010)

Gibt es die nicht schon?


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. Mai 2010)

Hey Artur und Meister D hab mal Bilder vom Bike ins Album gemacht!!! Ist aber noch nicht im fertigen Zustand müssen noch Sachen geändert werden!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> müssen noch Sachen geändert werden!









 auf jedem fall den vorderen brems  zug etwas kürzen u. nach  innen verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Mai 2010)

Ja genau sowas!!


----------



## Der Toni (27. Mai 2010)

und den hinteren dann auch.


----------



## Drakush (27. Mai 2010)

schön finde ich diesen klumpen alu nicht. doch überwiegt bei na dh-maschiene die funktionalität. und funzen soll das ding ja top


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> klumpen alu



+carbon.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. Mai 2010)

bleibt trotzdem n klumpen...ist ja aber immer geschmackssache. frunktionieren werden die schon sonst würds die ja nicht geben.


----------



## BillyTheKid (27. Mai 2010)

Ja funzt sehr gut das Ding!!Geschmackssache ist es immer Ware ja schlimm wenn alles das selbe fahren wurden, konnte man ja nie nen anderes Bike ausprobieren. Ist doch mal was andereres kein Bike von der Stange.


----------



## creative-mind (27. Mai 2010)

Sieht halt mal echt aus wie ein verdammt stabiler Panzer


----------



## NoPussyWay (27. Mai 2010)

So wie der Rahmen aussieht schwimmt der sogar! Schön nach'm radel ab in
den Kanal springen und mit dem Tretboot nach Hause 

Ich mochte auch immer das San Andreas! Hat was davon...


----------



## Pattes (27. Mai 2010)

sag mal khujand mir kam mal die frage, ob du neben den sehr coolen t-shirts (danke dafür nochmal) vllt auch trikots bekommen könntest?das hätte doch mal was sehr geiles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (27. Mai 2010)

T-Shirts? Trikot's?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> sag mal khujand mir kam mal die frage, ob du neben den sehr coolen t-shirts (danke dafür nochmal) vllt auch trikots bekommen könntest?das hätte doch mal was sehr geiles



jo, da wär was dran. aber dann bitte nich in schwarz...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> sag mal khujand mir kam mal die frage, ob du neben den sehr coolen t-shirts (danke dafür nochmal) vllt auch trikots bekommen könntest?das hätte doch mal was sehr geiles








die shirt´s sind echt klasse,- u. angenehm zu tragen ... (nicht so ein dünner t-shirt stoff)
ges. fahren ca. 20 leute damit durch die gegend. 

@Pattes trikots in der art sind nicht geplant.
da müssten wir alle unter einen hut bekommen,- u. was zaubern.
das ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

Nur schwarz ist das wahre 
Meins liegt immer noch bei dir, nächste woche zusammen mal halde fahren ?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Nur schwarz ist das wahre
> Meins liegt immer noch bei dir, nächste woche zusammen mal halde fahren ?



 ja bitte lass mal fahr´n gehn.
 zeig dir den neuen mettwurst pfad.


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

eins in schwarz würde ich auch nehmen,wenn ich es tragen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden fall 
Alles klar artur halten wir das fest


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

klaaa... 
selbst hardcore rheinländer wie "Kunstflieger" haben einz.    

grösse ?
T-shirt oder Longsleeve ?

*T-shirt 12 ,-
*Longsleeve 15,-


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

in M bitte. Longsleeve


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> in M bitte. Longsleeve



+Drakush  





nacken.


----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

hmmmm.... darf ich auch? ;-)


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

Gibt bestimmt pärchen rabbat


----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

hahaha ..... gibt's die auch in rosa?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> hmmmm.... darf ich auch? ;-)



cool ist Ani nicht so alleine... bei uns als frau 



frauen haben einen rosa flock !  .


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

Lol noch nicht aber du könntest ja den anfang machen, solange der darius keins in rosa trägt


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

tokki 

rosa steht mir bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

sag das nicht! 

so ne rosa-Kombi würd ihm sicher auch gut stehen. Tauschen mal die Bikes 

- rosa Flock auf schwarz ist TOP *lach*


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

ihr seid zu schnell mit tippen


----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

scheint so. 

Also. Ich hätte gerne ein Longsleve. Fallen die groß aus? Muss ja mein zartes Kreuz da reinkriegen


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

Tauscht besser nicht der bricht doch immer die rahmen durch


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

das muß es aushalten   abgesehen davon  ist noch garantie druf und der lack hat schon macken


----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

HALLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??????
du sollst es nur einmal fliegen lassen und nicht sterben lassen


----------



## Pattes (28. Mai 2010)

Also groß fallen die nicht gerade aus @MissGin

Wegen trikots hab da ne seite entdeckt auf der man unbedruckte trikots bekommt und wenn man mehrere nimmt sind die auch recht günstig

http://www.esjod.de/downhill-trikots.html

könnte man sich ja überlegen ich fänds klasse 

Erstrecht weil ich dann auch das Sintesi Logo mit drufdrucken könnte


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2010)

Tag! Habe gerade mal (wieder) mitgelesen. Wir haben unsere Trikots über/bei Reuber in Dortmund machen lassen. Von der Qualität sind die wirklich gut und man kann die Shirts frei gestalten. Der Preis war auch okay (mit etwas sponsoring div. Firmen kamen wir am Ende auf 10,-- Euro pro Stück). Die Vorlage müsste ich noch haben. Falls also Interesse besteht...


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

dachte du könntest nen neuen rahmen gebrauchen  

ich versuche es ganz zu lassen.kann aber nichts garantieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

Hm, dann nehm ich XL - dann krieg ich da auch mal Protectoren drunter, besser zu gross als zu klein. Bin ja eh groß. 

@Draki: hmmm... am Ende der Saison


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

Danni ok,- ich denke L. passt dir. 
schw. longsleeve in gr. M. mit rosa flock.  !   
ich mach für dich+Daruis je einz fertich. 


@chaz  teurer sind unsrer T-Shirts auch nicht,- u. ohne werbung für´n bikeladen.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Mai 2010)

Wer hat morgen bock zu fahren?
Würde haniel oder Hoppenbruch bevorzugen, aber gerne auch wo anders.

Gruß


----------



## MissGin (28. Mai 2010)

@Khujand: ok, dann nimm L, bitte. Rosa Flock aber nur für mich, ne?


----------



## Drakush (28. Mai 2010)

Artur aber nicht in rosa......wo soll das noch enden


----------



## Pattes (28. Mai 2010)

stell du mal lieber die bilder rein wenn du sie schon hast^^ fahren würd ich sonntag halde hoppenbruch vorschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @chaz  teurer sind unsrer T-Shirts auch nicht,- u. ohne werbung für´n bikeladen.


Wo habt ihr die machen lassen?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Mai 2010)

Hmm..ja Bilder hab ich schon, nur sind die soooo riesig dass ich die extrem verkleinern muss. Aber mach ich gleich mal 
Sonntag soll schon wieder regnen und morgen haben se gerad noch schöner wie heut angesagt.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> @Khujand: ok, dann nimm L, bitte. Rosa Flock aber nur für mich, ne?



klaaa 

@chaz bei mir.


----------



## chaz (28. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @chaz bei mir.


Ja, dann....


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Mai 2010)

So.. Bilders:


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Mai 2010)

@Khujand:  an dem "freeriders" t-shirt hätte ich auch Interesse.


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

Morgen gehts nach wibe


----------



## Pattes (28. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder sind echt nice


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Mai 2010)

Ja und in groß erstmal .
Werde mir von einem der Pics ein schönes Poster machen lassen.
@ Khujand: bekomme dann auch eins von den tollen shirts
Größe: M  und halt als T-shirt.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Größe: M  und halt als T-shirt.



wird ja imma mehr. 


@tokessa
 viel spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlostylerKONA86 (28. Mai 2010)

Samstag, 12.06.2010 | Im Rahmen der Local Heroes-Woche in Gelsenkirchen gibt es von 10 bis 23:30 Uhr einen Mix aus zentralen und dezentralen Veranstaltungen: Kulturen demonstrieren Vielfalt mit einer Mischung aus Show, Akrobatik und Artistik. Die BARMER GEK informiert über Gesundheit, Bewegung, Fitness und Ernährung.
Der Rad-Club Buer, explizit die MTB Abteilung will mit einem spaßigen Wiesen-Slalom den Gravity-Sport in Gelsenkirchen demonstrieren. Zeigen, dass man auch ohne viele Berge und Wälder sehr viel Spaß auf dem Rad haben kann.

Die Anmeldung bitte vorher sorgfältig durchlesen. Es wird empfohlen mit einem Hardtaill zu starten, da der Hang nur ein minimales Gefälle hat. Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier! Es gibt nur 32 Startplätze.

Weitere Infos gibts bei mir, auf www.floha.de oder auf der Anmeldeseite.

Location ist der Consol-Park Gelsenkirchen Bismarck.

Consol Park, Gelsenkirchen
Consolstraße (Parkmöglichkeiten)
45889 Gelsenkirchen


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2010)

@Artur, danke


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2010)

FlostylerKONA86 schrieb:


> Samstag, 12.06.2010 | Im Rahmen der Local Heroes-Woche in Gelsenkirchen gibt es von 10 bis 23:30 Uhr einen Mix aus zentralen und dezentralen Veranstaltungen: Kulturen demonstrieren Vielfalt mit einer Mischung aus Show, Akrobatik und Artistik. Die BARMER GEK informiert über Gesundheit, Bewegung, Fitness und Ernährung.
> Der Rad-Club Buer, explizit die MTB Abteilung will mit einem spaßigen Wiesen-Slalom den Gravity-Sport in Gelsenkirchen demonstrieren. Zeigen, dass man auch ohne viele Berge und Wälder sehr viel Spaß auf dem Rad haben kann.
> 
> Die Anmeldung bitte vorher sorgfältig durchlesen. Es wird empfohlen mit einem Hardtaill zu starten, da der Hang nur ein minimales Gefälle hat. Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier! Es gibt nur 32 Startplätze.
> ...





schade bin mit meinen Fam. bei Voll die Ruhr. in Mülheim .
--> http://www.muelheim-ruhr.de/cms/jugendfestspiele_voll_die_ruhr1.html
 were sonst gekommen... 


@Thomas
kein thema ,- bleib heil.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...zeig dir den neuen mettwurst pfad.



gibts da was neues??


----------



## CHRISE (28. Mai 2010)

mit viel glück bin ich morgen aufe halde in oberhausen anzutreffen neues bike einfahren


----------



## der Micha (28. Mai 2010)

T-Shirts?
Longsleeves? 

Da muss ich doch bald mal schauen was der geldbeutel so alles ausspuckt 

<--- interessiert sich für "gift"/"kawa" grün ... wie die neuen twenty6-parts

EDIT: Morgen ne runde in der Umgebung rollen, ab 15Uhr ca. ... wer ist dabei?


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Mai 2010)

weiß jemand wieso auf der grafenwalder alles platt gemacht worden ist??


----------



## der Digge (28. Mai 2010)

was heisst alles? wenn's um Holz geht war es nur eine frage der Zeit ...


----------



## stiffee25 (28. Mai 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> was heisst alles? wenn's um Holz geht war es nur eine frage der Zeit ...



glaub bei der dritten abfahrt wurde der kleine drop und danach das holzsding weggemacht und liegt halb in der abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Mai 2010)

Jo waren die Holzdinger, haben Wir Uns am Dienstag schon drüber aufgeregt


----------



## Snap4x (28. Mai 2010)

Ist das so eine Welle?
Weil bei uns haben die auch alles kaputt gemacht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Welle?
> Weil bei uns haben die auch alles kaputt gemacht


 
wo isn euer local track? jetz sach nich hoppenbruch... dann geh ich in keller weinen...


----------



## Snap4x (28. Mai 2010)

Doch! Leider ist unser neuer Drop abgerissen. Aber nicht professionell...


Nee, scherz. 
Also, unsere Halde ist die Schurenbach Halde in Essen grenze Gelsenkirchen.
Kommen halt die Localrider zusammen immer dahin. 
Trotzdem blöd das die da jetzt unseren Drop platt gemacht haben, bzw. zerstört.
Er war noch garnicht richtig fertig. War grad mal ein Meter hoch, steht aber am Abhang und besteht aus Erde, also halb so schlimm.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2010)

die halde kenn ich, da gabs damals mal ne mega-rinne... lohnt sich die anfahrt denn ansonsten?


----------



## Snap4x (28. Mai 2010)

Naja es geht. 
Wenn du in der nähe wohnst ja. Aber so weiter würd ich sagen neee...
Außer du machts eine kleine Rundfahrt und nimmst noch die Halde Rheinelbe mit und dann hast du einen ausgefüllten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2010)

muss an sich nur prosperstrasse runter, denke, maximal 20 minuten mit dem rad


----------



## Snap4x (28. Mai 2010)

Ach das würd sich dann ja auch lohnen. Sind halt auch ein nur ein größerer Jump dabei.
Und ist eigentl. noch im Aufbau. Also es gibt zwei kürzere Trail's auf der Halde. Aber vorbei schauen lohnt es sich schon.
Und im Anschluss nochmal Halde Rheinelbe


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2010)

kann mich dann ja mal bei dir melden, kannste mir als trackscout behilflich sein  am sonntag ist erstma hoppenbruch geplant.


----------



## creative-mind (28. Mai 2010)

Nabend die Damen.
Ich hätte mal kurz eine Frage bezüglich eurer Meinung.
Ich bin ja dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen um endlich mal mit euch fahren zu können. Den Big Hit 7 Rahmen und die Marzocchi 888rv hab ich schon wie man bei meinen Bildern sieht. Jetzt besteht nur die Frage welches Vorderrad. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit an ein Veltec dh Rad zu kommen in  Weiß. Denkt ihr es wäre geeignet und meint ihr es würde farblich zu den anderen Teilen passen ?


----------



## fixedapple (29. Mai 2010)

Sonntag könnt eich auch halde haniel..!!


----------



## der Micha (29. Mai 2010)

Moin moin ...ist heud mittag gegen 16uhr dabei ne runde auf der Haniel zu drehen?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Mai 2010)

So spät? hmm..ok


----------



## opa_knack (29. Mai 2010)

bin mit meinem kleinen bruder auch um gegen 16.00 uhr da.


----------



## creative-mind (29. Mai 2010)

bin ebenfalls mit meinem kleinen Bruder so gegen 16 uhr am Kreuzweg


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Mai 2010)

Lag bei Euch noch dieses Trecking Rad nach dem steilen Wurzelstück aufm DH ? Wie Stiffee u. Ich heute Mittag aufm DH unterwegs waren lag das Teil mitten in der steilen Wurzelpassage. Wenn man es sieht ist es quasi schon zu spät. Wir sind da gerade so daran vorbei gekommen. Ich habe es dann beiseite gepackt. 

Es muss das jemand zwischen 13:00 und 14:30 Uhr dort hingeworfen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (29. Mai 2010)

War auch oben mit dem alten HT hobel.




Haben dann oben nen local getroffen der uns den Trail rechts vom Kreuz gezeigt hat. War keine gute Idee den ohne Vorderradbremse zu fahren.
Bin beim ersten Drop geradeaus geschossen und musste mich an nem Baum festhalten XD 
Naja aus Fehlern lernt man, wenn auch schmerzhaft.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Mai 2010)

Mission Haniel erfüllt und es hat mal wieder fun gemacht.
Aber extrem staubig das ganze trotz dem Regen vor paar tagen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2010)

creative-mind, der track, den du beschreibst, dürfte die "mettwurst" sein. frag mich nich, wieso des teil so heisst. aber normal sollte der ohne frontbremse noch gehen...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Mai 2010)

Ach wo...spätestens ab dem geschlengel um die Bäume wirds eng.
Wohl eher eine Vr_Bremse denn die hintere bewirkt ja nahezu nix.


----------



## creative-mind (29. Mai 2010)

ne war glaube ich nich die Mettwurst. Ist die nich der Trail wenn man am Kreuz den Schotterweg runterfährt und dann geradeaus runterfährt ?
War genau der Weg den Ihr in dem "zu Gast bei Freunden" Video von Drakush als erstes fahrt. 

Und ans neue Bike kommt mir auf jeden fall auch ne Vorderradbremse. Das was ich jetzt fahre war ja nur um mal zu gucken ob es Spaß macht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2010)

ist nicht der trail vom kreuz erstma die 3 stufen runter, sondern wenne den kreuzweg runterschaust, rechts halten... geht dann erst nen normalen weg runter und dann links in den hang.

bin auch schon paarmal ohne frontbremse auf haniel gewesen mangels befestigungsmöglichkeiten anner gabel... no problem... frei nach dem motto: wer nich bremst ist schneller


----------



## creative-mind (29. Mai 2010)

Ist ja auch so Loki ^^ nur kam ich halt echt nicht zum stehen und bin nach dem drop ganz unten ins Gebüsch gesegelt. Konnte mich grade noch an sonem Baum festhalten XD

Wie heißt denn dann die Strecke erst hinterm Kreuz den Ascheweg runter und dann links halten ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst


----------



## creative-mind (29. Mai 2010)

Kannst mich auch Marcel nennen 

Ok danke dann weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Mai 2010)

Mache ich, wenn Wir zusammen fahren


----------



## tokessa (29. Mai 2010)

Was geht denn hier ab ? Macht doch mal ne karte so mit namen und hausnummern


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Mai 2010)

Und wie wars in Wibe


----------



## creative-mind (29. Mai 2010)

Glaube ich werde mich sowieso erst einmal mit dem neuen Bike hier auf der Halde Tetraeder einfahren. Wohne ja nur 2min weg.Eure Strecken, bis auf die Mettwurst, sind mir fürs erste ne Hausnummer zu groß.
Hoffe ich werde auch irgendwann mal so gut wie Ihr oder mein Guide von vorhin.

Um nochmal auf ne vorherige Frage zurück zu kommen, denkt ihr ein weißes Vorderrad würde gut aussehen?


----------



## tokessa (29. Mai 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Und wie wars in Wibe



Danke, sehr gut wir waren quasi unter uns


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Mai 2010)

Sehr geil, muss unbedingt auch mal ein Wochenende wieder dort hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imba (29. Mai 2010)

Für morgen ist ja nicht so pralles Wetter angesagt. 

Aber wenn´s einigermaßen geht werd ich wohl Halde Hoppenbruch oder Rheinelbe unterwegs sein. 

Ma gucken....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2010)

morgen regenrisiko 99%, für bottrop 5-10 l/m²... also bin ja kein weichei, aber selbst mir ist das zuviel...


----------



## Pattes (30. Mai 2010)

Heute fällt fahren aus bin zu voll :-D


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> auf der grafenwalder alles platt gemacht worden ist??



wenn ich sowas lese...    


nur weil evtl. 2 holzkicker umgeworfen worden sind,- heist es doch nicht das es diese abfahrt nicht mehr gibt...   

diese abfahrt gibt es schon seit 1994zich. das nur zur info.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> , dürfte die "mettwurst" sein. normal sollte der ohne frontbremse noch gehen...



niiee u. nimma...


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Artur du ich werd esrtmal nicht bei dir rumkommen können!! Lieg mitnbruch im Sprungelenk im KH!!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hi Artur du ich werd esrtmal nicht bei dir rumkommen können!! Lieg mitnbruch im Sprungelenk im KH!!



ne,-nee... 
gute besserung.


----------



## Drakush (31. Mai 2010)

gute besserung!


----------



## NoPussyWay (31. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas lese...
> 
> 
> nur weil evtl. 2 holzkicker umgeworfen worden sind,- heist es doch nicht das es diese abfahrt nicht mehr gibt...
> ...



Naja, die gab es zwar '94 schon, aber da lag die noch knapp 100m weiter hinten. Da kam ja noch der erweiterte Haldenteil dran.

Die Grafenwälder Abfahrt wurde aber nicht zerstört.
Irgend jemand hat lediglich den oberen Nortshore nach unten verlegt.
Der ist jetzt direkt hinter dem anderen NS. Also vielleicht beim nächsten mal lieber erst kurz gucken anstatt direkt durch zu hämmern 
Ist aber auch nicht hoch u läuft richtig flüssig.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Naja, die gab es zwar '94 schon, aber da lag die noch knapp 100m weiter hinten. Da kam ja noch der erweiterte Haldenteil dran.
> 
> Die Grafenwälder Abfahrt wurde aber nicht zerstört.
> Irgend jemand hat lediglich den oberen Nortshore nach unten verlegt.
> ...



NPW
 die oberen 3 stufen kamen lediglich bei,- 
der rest ist ur alt...







ansonsten ist es meine lieblingsabfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (31. Mai 2010)

Hab grade mal versucht die Zeit in Gedanken zurück zu Spulen... 
Man ist das alles lange her 

Die schönen alten Abfahrten am Markstück u. der Karnickelhang etc.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Hab grade mal versucht die Zeit in Gedanken zurück zu Spulen...
> Man ist das alles lange her
> 
> Die schönen alten Abfahrten am Markstück u. der Karnickelhang etc.



es waren wirklich schöne abfahrten damals,- teilweise im blindflug ins gebusch usw. 
bis ne neue line fahrbar war. 

die fette line zb. den kreuzweg runter,- die kompl. gerade aus bis zur schrake (<--stand damals noch nicht)  fahrbar war.   
die war so verdammt schnell,- das  2 jugendliche verunglückt sind.
danach wurde sie kompl. gesperrt,-
u. noch u. nach wieder im single trail fahrbar gemacht wurde. 

es gab soo viele abfahrten,-
doch der dschungel   frisst. . .


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

shits sind in mache.


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2010)

Kann jemand mal auf einen Bild ungefähr die gängisten Abfahrten einzeichnen?
Weil, ich wollte dahin, aber da es knapp 15 Kilometer, von mir aus, allein dahin ist, kann ich dort nicht jeden Tag dahin fahren und deshalb war ich bisher nur einmal im Winter oben bei Schnee, was auch doof war.


----------



## Der Toni (31. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...es gab soo viele abfahrten,-
> doch der dschungel   frisst. . .



... aber es kommen ja auch wieder immer neue dazu ...


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> shits sind in mache.



Welche Shirt's denn?


----------



## Drakush (31. Mai 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> shits sind in mache.




SAUBER!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Mai 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal auf einen Bild ungefähr die gängisten Abfahrten einzeichnen?
> Weil, ich wollte dahin, aber da es knapp 15 Kilometer, von mir aus, allein dahin ist, kann ich dort nicht jeden Tag dahin fahren und deshalb war ich bisher nur einmal im Winter oben bei Schnee, was auch doof war.



verabrede dich einfach mit jemand von den Jungs hier. Wenn Du mal während der Woche nachmittags fahren möchtest zeig ich dir das wichtigste.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> verabrede dich einfach mit jemand von den Jungs hier. Wenn Du mal während der Woche nachmittags fahren möchtest zeig ich dir das wichtigste.



ich bin sooo froh das  jemand von ausserhalb sich so für unsere halde begeistert. !  
Nici
 wann fahren wir wieder mal zusammen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Mai 2010)

gute Frage ist schon lane überfällig.
Vielleicht nächste Woche ? Dann lass ich aber das M-Pire zu Hause und bring wieder das FR mit


----------



## Freeride Rules. (31. Mai 2010)

waow  ich bin auch von ausserhalb bei mir sind auch ungefähr 15km 
hmm we wird wieder nix mit haniel da ich in bonn bin -_-..


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (31. Mai 2010)

Klingt super mit den shirts 
Wenn meine Bestellung noch diese Woche kommt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Mal so daher gefragt, was halted ihr von diesen Syncros Reifen.
Abgesehen von dem Preis, scheinen das echt super Dinger zu sein 

http://www3.hibike.de/?sessionID=C2...D=&productID=1e2f1908b6b2f8e9908847aacce3eed5


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2010)

Ich versuch mein Glück in Zukunft mit Michelin Grip'r/Rock'r.
Ich wusste garnicht das Synchros auch Reifen herstellt. 
Wie breit bauen die denn?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (31. Mai 2010)

Steht mit bei: 2.35 und 2.5
War mir bis gestern auch nicht bewusst das Syncros Reifen macht, bis ich sie an dem Bike von Steve Romaniuk gesehen habe


----------



## Snap4x (31. Mai 2010)

Ohh... hehe mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
Du bist der Auserwählte sie zu testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (2. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand lust morgen zu fahren?...


----------



## CHRISE (3. Juni 2010)

morgen bin ich in willingen wie siehts mit samstag aus? habn neues bike und das muss getestet werden!!!!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juni 2010)

Ist Samstag o. Sonntag jemand unterwegs ? Haniel o. Hoppenbruch ? 
Morgen Nachmittag bin ich zwei Stündchen in Moers.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ist Samstag o. Sonntag jemand unterwegs ? Haniel o. Hoppenbruch ?
> Morgen Nachmittag bin ich zwei Stündchen in Moers.



waa du hier u. nicht in willingen ? 
hab gerade ne mail erhalten. "Bike Bauer ist in Willingen" .


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Juni 2010)

ich bin auf der Arbeit 
Ich wäre so gerne dabei


----------



## der Digge (4. Juni 2010)

falls es dich beruhigt, gestern Mittag ging die Liftschlange bis zur Straße, schlimmer als Winterberg ...


----------



## MissGin (4. Juni 2010)

huhu... was macht ihr denn morgen?


----------



## fixedapple (4. Juni 2010)

ich würde morgen ab 17 uhr halde haniel kommen...Kommt noch wer??

gruss aus Gladbeck


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich werde so gegen 12.00 in Herten (Hoppenbruch) sein, da die Trails dort unheimlich in die Länge gezogen sind und der Aufstieg nur ca. die hälfte von haniel ist .
Und oben halt noch der "Bike-Park".
Bike-Mailorder hat es irgendwie geschaft mir meine Bestellung von heut früh bis gerade zuzustellen 
Kein Plan wie das geht, aber um so besser.

Gruß


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Juni 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Naja, die gab es zwar '94 schon, aber da lag die noch knapp 100m weiter hinten. Da kam ja noch der erweiterte Haldenteil dran.
> 
> Die Grafenwälder Abfahrt wurde aber nicht zerstört.
> Irgend jemand hat lediglich den oberen Nortshore nach unten verlegt.
> ...



hab ich gestern auch gemerkt...war doch schon knapp die beiden NS so knapp hintereinander
so ich als CCler

war seit langen mal wieder zum biken da
ist da oben im Theater was für die Kulturhauptstadt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Juni 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> huhu... was macht ihr denn morgen?



Ich würde morgen ganz gerne nach Krefeld zu den DropSau Jungs.
Bin aber leider noch alleine. Was ist mit Dir ?
Morgen los wegen dem Wetter ?


----------



## MissGin (4. Juni 2010)

tja, nen richtigen Plan hab ich noch nicht. *grübel* Krefeld kenn ich gar nicht bisher. Ich warte noch auf ein paar Infos vom Rest, die Mädels sind aber definitiv alle raus. Morgens los wäre sicher sinnvoll, bei der HItze werd ich eh sterben *lach*


----------



## imba (4. Juni 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Bike-Mailorder hat es irgendwie geschaft mir meine Bestellung von heut früh bis gerade zuzustellen
> Kein Plan wie das geht, aber um so besser.


Na super, ich habe vor ca. 10 Tage ne Bestellung aufgegeben und hab noch nischst. Die warten immer noch auf die Goggle.



Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> ...Herten (Hoppenbruch) sein, da die Trails dort unheimlich in die Länge gezogen sind und der Aufstieg nur ca. die hälfte von haniel ist


Das könnte bei mir auch das ausschlaggebene Argument sein. Werd mal schauen wo ich mich anschließe...aber Hoppenbruch wäre da mein Favorit


----------



## fixedapple (4. Juni 2010)

In recklinghausen würde ich gerne auch mal fahren..!...nimmt mich wer mit!!


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall Hoppenbruch.
Bei der Hitze geht Haniel ja mal garnicht.
Also wie gesagt, ca. 12.00 Uhr bin ich dort meine neuen Parts testen 
Und zu Ende hin gibts ersmal ne Kanne Bier


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juni 2010)

Ne doove Frage: Hat jemand von euch eine Doppelbrückengabel abzugeben?
Also ich mein günstig^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Juni 2010)

guckst du in meine galerie... ist aber nix dolles und nichts aktuelles...


----------



## CHRISE (4. Juni 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> falls es dich beruhigt, gestern Mittag ging die Liftschlange bis zur Straße, schlimmer als Winterberg ...



 aber nur einmal wars voll am lift


----------



## Freeride Rules. (5. Juni 2010)

chrise wie läuft das rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRISE (5. Juni 2010)

das omen läuft sowas von gut echt das ist der hammer geht richtig gut ab


----------



## Freeride Rules. (5. Juni 2010)

Dann hat sich die investiton ja gelohnt


----------



## CHRISE (5. Juni 2010)

ist heute abend eine aufe halde in oberhausen?


----------



## der Micha (5. Juni 2010)

der Digge und ich wollten noch radeln ... da ich aber kaum bis heud Abend warten kann überleg ich shcon vorher zu gehen ...

im Gespräch war Haniel oder rheinpreußen!


----------



## unnamedplayer (5. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt zur Haniel aber nur zum rumnooben. 
Wird dir also nichts helfen.


----------



## der Micha (5. Juni 2010)

was heisst denn rumnooben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unnamedplayer (5. Juni 2010)

Noob = Anfänger.
Hab mein Hardtail erst seit Mittwoch, bin also auf der Haniel eher auf den Hauptwegen unterwegs. 


und bin jetzt weg.


----------



## CHRISE (5. Juni 2010)

ich werd auch gegren ca 18uhr da auftauchen muss mein bike noch fertig machen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juni 2010)

ist ne doofe frage, aber hat wer für mich leihweise nen fox dämpfer in 216mm EBL? möchte mein rad gerne mal damit probefahren, da ich nicht weiss, obs sich lohnt nen kürzeren dämpfer zu kaufen.

hab derzeit nen 222er dämpfer eingebaut und habe damit derzeit ne tretlagerhöhe von 410mm... 

wieso nen fox? weil ich dafür buchsen hier haben!

geb auch gerne im tausch meinen fox, damit keiner denkt, ich bescheiss ihn.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ist ne doofe frage, aber hat wer für mich leihweise nen fox dämpfer in 216mm EBL? möchte mein rad gerne mal damit probefahren, da ich nicht weiss, obs sich lohnt nen kürzeren dämpfer zu kaufen.
> 
> hab derzeit nen 222er dämpfer eingebaut und habe damit derzeit ne tretlagerhöhe von 410mm...
> 
> ...



glaub nicht das dir einer helfen kann... einen 216ér dämpfer hat doch ehh kaum jemand.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> glaub nicht das dir einer helfen kann... einen 216ér dämpfer hat doch ehh kaum jemand.



denke ich langsam auch. nur zum probieren wäre allerdings der kaufpreis bissle bitter.

werd mich wohl mal schlaulesen, ob man da nicht was intern mit ner hülse verändern kann. meine, sowas wird für die demos gemacht.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> denke ich langsam auch. nur zum probieren wäre allerdings der kaufpreis bissle bitter.
> 
> werd mich wohl mal schlaulesen, ob man da nicht was intern mit ner hülse verändern kann. meine, sowas wird für die demos gemacht.



kauf einen,- häng ihn rein,- mach ne probefahrt aufem hof oder aufe halde,- 
wenns dir dann nicht gefällt,- 
sende ihn zurück. 

ganz einfach. . .


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2010)

problem ist, das ich eigentlich keinen fox kaufen will, aber für den anderen bräucht ich wieder neue buchsen.


----------



## fixedapple (10. Juni 2010)

ist jemand am Sontag rad fahren Halde haniel oder Hoppenbruch w ich mich anschliessen kann..Oder sind alle in willingen!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2010)

sonntach spiel deutschland...


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sonntach spiel deutschland...



Sauber dann sind die Autobahnen frei 

Ich weiss erst Samstag bescheid, wollte aber eigendlich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Micha (10. Juni 2010)

unnamedplayer schrieb:


> Noob = Anfänger.
> .



Das ist mir als WES A 1337 (Kennzeichen) fahrer wohl bewusst; aber wusst ja nich wie nubig


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nur Sonntag früh, ab 8 oder 9 bis spät vormittag. Hätte da denn jemand interesse ?


----------



## imba (10. Juni 2010)

fixedapple schrieb:


> ist jemand am Sontag rad fahren Halde haniel oder Hoppenbruch w ich mich anschliessen kann..Oder sind alle in willingen!!!



Ich suche noch für Sonntag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Willingen. Also, wenn noch jemand Platz im Auto hat, bitte bei mir melden 
Wenn´s nicht klappt, werde ich am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auf der ein oder anderen Halde unterwegs sein.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sonntach spiel deutschland...



schlimm genug dass man sich sowas anguckt....



also radtechnisch bin ich raus, muss mal wieder ausschlafen


----------



## Pattes (10. Juni 2010)

Hey Imba, Loki und ich könnten dich gegebenenfalls mitnehmen, kommt aber aufs wetter an und ob ich denn überhaupt richtig fit bin musste huete meinen 12jahre alten guten wegbegleiter begraben das war schwer genug :-( ich meld mich morgen nochmal gruß pattes


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> Hey Imba, Loki und ich könnten dich gegebenenfalls mitnehmen, kommt aber aufs wetter an und ob ich denn überhaupt richtig fit bin musste huete meinen 12jahre alten guten wegbegleiter begraben das war schwer genug :-( ich meld mich morgen nochmal gruß pattes



ich wollt dich deswegen morgen schon anschreiben. habs vorhin durch mei frau gehört. schon kacke. herzlich beileid nochmals hier von uns!


----------



## fixedapple (10. Juni 2010)

ich wär auch gerne dabei...radfahren


----------



## imba (10. Juni 2010)

Pattes schrieb:


> Hey Imba, Loki und ich könnten dich gegebenenfalls mitnehmen, kommt aber aufs wetter an und ob ich denn überhaupt richtig fit bin musste huete meinen 12jahre alten guten wegbegleiter begraben das war schwer genug :-( ich meld mich morgen nochmal gruß pattes



Oh, herzliches Beileid auch von mir. Ist immer wieder schlimm sowas zu hören/lesen.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> schlimm genug dass man sich sowas anguckt....




versteh ich nicht... was ist denn da schlimmes drann ? 
wenn man fussbal mag schaut man sich die WM an. 

ganz einfach. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (11. Juni 2010)

So ist das.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> schlimm genug dass man sich sowas anguckt....



Aber wir sind dir nicht böse. Wir sind tolerant zu Randgruppen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (11. Juni 2010)

fußball ist doch doof


----------



## Der Toni (11. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> fußball ist doch doof



übertreib´s nich


----------



## Feel the Dirt (11. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sonntach spiel deutschland...



und ich bin beim public viewing....und jetzt auf der halde vll. trifft man sich


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. Juni 2010)

Denke mal, dass ich morgen auf der Halde bin.
Ist aber abhängig vom Wetter und meiner Allergie 
Weiteres dann morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (12. Juni 2010)

@ phil ich bin mit der einer meinung ich mag fussball auch nich


----------



## CHRISE (12. Juni 2010)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Juni 2010)

CHRISE schrieb:


> ich wäre dabei



ey, wat machst du denn hier, wie war willingen?


----------



## fixedapple (12. Juni 2010)

Bin morgen mit CHRISE in Reck/hertne hoppenrbuch


----------



## CHRISE (13. Juni 2010)

ist heute einer aufe halde?


----------



## skaster (13. Juni 2010)

Eine ganze Menge Leute, die aber wohl vornehmlich mit dem Shuttlebus hoch fahren werden, allerdings erst ab 18:00.
Also von heute bis Samstag. 

Aida auf Haniel

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## CHRISE (13. Juni 2010)

aso ok werd aber wohl trotzdem hinfahren


----------



## NoPussyWay (16. Juni 2010)

Weiß einer wer ganz unten in der Grafenwalder Abfahrt rumwerkelt?
Mein Bruder war gestern noch da und meinte das in der letzten Schrägen jetzt ein 2m Holz Drop steht!?
Vielleicht nicht der beste Ort für sowas und das aus mehreren Gründen...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> ein 2m Holz Drop steht...



noch 1-2 tage.


----------



## NoPussyWay (16. Juni 2010)

Ja hoffentlich! 
Ansonsten können wir die Abfahrten und Kicker gleich mit Signalfarbe markieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2010)

gute nachricht.
 die shirts sind fertich. u. TOP geworden. 
für:
All-Maikl 
MissGin
Elfchen
Drakush
Fr to Dj

gruss
Artur


----------



## MissGin (17. Juni 2010)

*yeeeehhhaawwwwwwwwwwwwww* Hab gestern noch Darius gefragt, ob er was weiß ;-) Ja, cool! Ich will's haben. Jetzt. Sofort. Auf der Stelle.  

Am WE?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> *yeeeehhhaawwwwwwwwwwwwww* Hab gestern noch Darius gefragt, ob er was weiß ;-) Ja, cool! Ich will's haben. Jetzt. Sofort. Auf der Stelle.
> 
> Am WE?



bin am freitag oben auf der halde.
sa./so. haben wir kindergeburtstag. (mein sohn wird 10j.)

ich kann euch das shirt auch zusenden. ?


----------



## MissGin (17. Juni 2010)

hm, Freitag kann ich net, muss ja arbeiten und so. Klar geht zusenden auch, aber persönlich ist doch besser, oder? Können ja mal schauen, wie wir das machen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> persönlich ist doch besser, oder



klaa. 
wenn ihr nach Ob. kommt,- fahrt doch bei mir rein,- für  verpflegeung ist am WE  gesorgt.


----------



## tokessa (17. Juni 2010)

Klar wir kommen alle auf peters geburtstag, der wird staunen


----------



## MissGin (17. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> klaa.
> wenn ihr nach Ob. kommt,- fahrt doch bei mir rein,- für verpflegeung ist am WE gesorgt.


 
*hehe* ja, ich / wir kann auch einfach Samstag Vormittag oder so einmal rumkommen. OB ist ja net so weit - da können wir uns auch kurzfristig mal kurz abstimmen. Kein Ding.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Klar wir kommen alle auf peters geburtstag, der wird staunen



lol  

* Freitach spielt D. ,-danach fahre ich endlich ne runde aufe Halde. 
* Samstach hat Peter Geburtstag + Fussball Spiel,- nachmittags kommt die verwandschaft .
* Sonntach ZOO Duisburg mit seiner mannschaft,- danach sind die 12 Jungs bei uns zum grillen eingeladen. 

das wird ein WE  !


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2010)

kurz mal OT (sorry) 






steht zum verkauf,-(günstig) 
 probefahrt bei mir möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (17. Juni 2010)

fett!! voll fett!!! 

Danke für die Shirts Artur


----------



## Snap4x (17. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kurz mal OT (sorry)
> 
> steht zum verkauf,-(günstig)
> probefahrt bei mir möglich.



Cool, fast mein Rad 

Weiß jemand wo man den Roco zum Service hinbringen kann? 
Finde nix.


----------



## Feel the Dirt (17. Juni 2010)

Ist zwar nen bisschen off topic aber ich poste es mal: am Samstag ist in Duisburg Wedau Deutsche meisterschaft im Wakeboard..die jungs gehen richtig ab...einige von denen sollten noch von den Playgrounds in Hamburg bekannt sein...also wer bock hat bin vor ort anzutreffen


----------



## Snap4x (17. Juni 2010)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> Ist zwar nen bisschen off topic aber ich poste es mal: am Samstag ist in Duisburg Wedau Deutsche meisterschaft im Wakeboard..die jungs gehen richtig ab...einige von denen sollten noch von den Playgrounds in Hamburg bekannt sein...also wer bock hat bin vor ort anzutreffen



Kostet das was?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (17. Juni 2010)

Danke schonmal für Das Shirt 
Mal gucken ob ich morgen auch komme auf Haniel an sonsten schauen wir mal. OB ist ja auch direckt um die Ecke von mir aus.


----------



## Ani (17. Juni 2010)

wann wolltest du morgen fahren Khujand, wollte vermutlich auch ne runde drehen, ist aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2010)

Ani 
wenns klappt bin ich um 19  uhr an der schranke unten. 

Fr_to_Dj 
 wo wohnste denn ?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (18. Juni 2010)

Wohne in Bottrop


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Wohne in Bottrop



Wohne in Ob. Osterfeld (stadtteil Vonderort)


----------



## miss glückt (18. Juni 2010)

So,ich bin jetzt oben,wie gehabt,grünes Balfa


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Juni 2010)

Gestern mit Khujand und Sohnemann noch eine schöne Runde auf Haniel gedreht. Hat viel Spaß gemacht

Danke nochmal für die Shirts

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## der Micha (20. Juni 2010)

Später auf der haniel anzutreffen! Giro wollte auch kommen.
Zeit ist noch unbekann!


----------



## CHRISE (20. Juni 2010)

ich komm auch


----------



## opa_knack (20. Juni 2010)

ich bin um 14.45 anner schranke


----------



## CHRISE (20. Juni 2010)

so früh giro sagte mir was von ca 17,30uhr


----------



## der Micha (20. Juni 2010)

ich werd etwa gegen halb4 an der schranke sein!
bin sicherlich auch nen paar stunden da, aber seht ihr ja dann anhand meines Corsas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Micha (20. Juni 2010)

Bei mir kam was dazwischen. 
Schraub bisl am roller!
Werd die woche über ab 16uhr fahren gehen!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2010)

nen FETTEN DROP haben die beiden Jungs da am ende der Grafenwalder gezimmert. 
also kein "pillepalle wackel teil",- und so... 

hab mich kurz mit den beiden erbauer unterhalten (ca. 20j. alt u. keine kiddys mehr)
hab denen nur  kurz die auswirkungen erklärt,-
u. das ihre arbeit evtl.vergebens ist/war . 

falls ihr hier mitlest,- ! 
 die "grafenwalder" ist ne uralte strecke,- die von allen bikern benutzt wird,-
u.das  euer drop einigen  fahreren im wege steht.  
u. ganz bestimmt dem bergwerk ein dorrn im auge sein wird.

müsst ihr mit einem baldigen abriss rechnen. . .


----------



## der Micha (21. Juni 2010)

Hey heute jmd auf der Halde?
Wollt ab 17Uhr mal ne runde drehen!

Gebaut ist der Drop echt gut, nur Holziges steht da wirklich meist nicht so lange :/


----------



## miss glückt (21. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nen FETTEN DROP haben die beiden Jungs da am ende der Grafenwalder gezimmert.
> also kein "pillepalle wackel teil",- und so...
> 
> hab mich kurz mit den beiden erbauer unterhalten (ca. 20j. alt u. keine kiddys mehr)
> ...



Ich würds besser selber abreißen(Erbauer),bevor es der Haldenbesitzer sieht.
Die werden vielleicht mehr machen als abreißen,z.B. Bikeverbot da oben
Also,baut´s lieber freiwillig ab,ist besser


----------



## mau (21. Juni 2010)

... der steht schon nimmer ^^


----------



## miss glückt (21. Juni 2010)

mau schrieb:


> ... der steht schon nimmer ^^


----------



## feltq200 (22. Juni 2010)

mittwoch  so gegen 15-16 uhr werd ich mal zur halde gurken. wer auch kommt schreibt mir mal ne private nachricht  oder ins forum posten 
wär voll cool 

gruß domme


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juni 2010)

würd gerne kommen, mir fehlt aber noch kleinkram für meine gabel...

so, ist bestellt.

@domme, wie kommst du auf die idee, das ne gabelbrücke 15 euro kostet. sogar der EK ist höher. VK liegt bei ca 65 euro!!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

mau schrieb:


> ... der steht schon nimmer ^^




das ging ja schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (22. Juni 2010)

Kein Wunder, wenn man so einen Ort für so ein "Bauwerk" wählt


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

mau schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, wenn man so einen Ort für so ein "Bauwerk" wählt



sehe ich auch soo

sowas kann man nur im dichtestem dickicht u. ausserhalb jedes trails auf der halde bauen,-
u. NIEMANDEM was sagen.


----------



## der Micha (22. Juni 2010)

Bin heute ab 17-17:30 auf an der schranke. Bruder kommt wieder mit meinem HT mit!


----------



## CHRISE (22. Juni 2010)

ok ich komm auch


----------



## feltq200 (22. Juni 2010)

leute ich star5te mal nen aufruf 

bin morgen (mittwoch) gegen 15:00 auf der halde.
wer will kommt auch  halte mich dann mal gegen 15 uhr unten an der schranke auf 
hoffe man sieht euch 
domme


----------



## feltq200 (22. Juni 2010)

bin so gegen 16 uhr noch mal oben am kreutz  für die die später kommen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (23. Juni 2010)

verkaufe minions dh 2x neu für 30 euro(alte version) sind auch noch die nippel dran.....


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> verkaufe minions dh 2x neu für 30 euro(alte version) sind auch noch die nippel dran.....



Welche Breite/welche Mischung?


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Welche Breite/welche Mischung?



breite 2,5 mischung keine ahnung


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> verkaufe.....



BITTE nicht hier  danke...


----------



## stiffee25 (23. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> BITTE nicht hier  danke...



kann ich doch hier hin schreiben^^


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> kann ich doch hier hin schreiben^^



NEIN ! ! !  
schreib´s/stell´s in den bikemarkt.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Juni 2010)

So isset, dafür gibt´s den ja. Musst dich aber dafür anmelden.


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> breite 2,5 mischung keine ahnung



Steht auf der Reifenflanke. Kannst mir ja ´ne PN schicken. Hätte Interesse.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Steht auf der Reifenflanke. Kannst mir ja ´ne PN schicken. Hätte Interesse.



falls du se nicht nimmst, würd ich interesse anmelden!


----------



## chaz (23. Juni 2010)

Kommt auf die Mischung an. Und natürlich auf den Preis. Super Tacky würde ich nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2010)

Nostalgische Abfahrt   leider ist diese abfahrt jetzt unter tage.  

ich kann mich noch wie heute erinnern,- 
mein Neffe ist damals als erster an dieser stelle runtergefahren. 







fahrer AndyInfinity


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. Juni 2010)

welcher vogel hat denn bitte oben am alten singletrail (der mit dem betonklumpen als einstieg) so schön holzfäller gespielt?
es kann doch nicht wahr sein dass man "mal eben" ein paar bäume direkt an öffentlichen wegen absägt, so plötzlich locker ein halber meter mehr platz entsteht und dazu die abgesägten bäume (ca. 4-5, 2meter hohe bäume) einen meter weiter auf das nächste freie grasbüschel legt?

wie kann man denn bitte so unverantwortlich handeln?
werd ich niemals verstehen können.


----------



## der Micha (24. Juni 2010)

jo, hatte mich auch gewundert aber nicht genau hingeschaut .. mir is nur der neue "drop" aufgefallen hinder dem Einstieg


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. Juni 2010)

n drop hab ich da grade eben nicht gesehen


----------



## Der Toni (24. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> welcher vogel hat denn bitte oben am alten singletrail (der mit dem betonklumpen als einstieg) so schön holzfäller gespielt?
> es kann doch nicht wahr sein dass man "mal eben" ein paar bäume direkt an öffentlichen wegen absägt, so plötzlich locker ein halber meter mehr platz entsteht und dazu die abgesägten bäume (ca. 4-5, 2meter hohe bäume) einen meter weiter auf das nächste freie grasbüschel legt?
> 
> wie kann man denn bitte so unverantwortlich handeln?
> werd ich niemals verstehen können.



Wenn in so was sehe, krieg ich Hassattacken. Solche Hirnis werden es noch schaffen, daß wir echte Probleme mit dem Betreiber der Halde kriegen.


----------



## mau (24. Juni 2010)

Dürften die gleichen sein, die am Ende der Grafenwalder die Schneise geschlagen haben.


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Juni 2010)

man kann sich auch anstellen.......................
jeder kann doch da bauen wie er lustig ist....nur weil immer leute sagen das gibt streß usw......ist doch lächerlich...

wenn man es genau nehmen würde mit der halde dürfte da keiner die wege runterfahren..egal wo............aber naja jedem das seine

ride on


----------



## Phil DeLonge (24. Juni 2010)

es geht um die art wie man sowas macht. ich kann nicht einfach ein paar bäume an einem hauptweg absägen und die denn einen meter weiter ins sichtfeld legen.

jedes jahr ziehen wir bestimmt 1-2 mal los um die trails freizuschneiden, aber das passiert in maßen, gemessen an der nötigkeit etwas wegzuschneiden.
nebenbei sollten bäume wenn überhaupt gestutzt werden, fällen eher ungern es sei denn es steht wirklich im weg und dann wird das auch ordentlich und unauffällig erledigt, aber das kann man in diesem fall sicher nicht sagen.


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> es geht um die art wie man sowas macht. ich kann nicht einfach ein paar bäume an einem hauptweg absägen und die denn einen meter weiter ins sichtfeld legen.
> 
> jedes jahr ziehen wir bestimmt 1-2 mal los um die trails freizuschneiden, aber das passiert in maßen, gemessen an der nötigkeit etwas wegzuschneiden.
> nebenbei sollten bäume wenn überhaupt gestutzt werden, fällen eher ungern es sei denn es steht wirklich im weg und dann wird das auch ordentlich und unauffällig erledigt, aber das kann man in diesem fall sicher nicht sagen.



mit bäumen fällen usw...gebe ich dir voll recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (24. Juni 2010)

Ich habe dieses mal nichts abgesägt 

Aber wie sieht es denn mit fahren aus ?
Morgen spät Nachmittag oder gegen Abend ?


----------



## CHRISE (24. Juni 2010)

jou hatte eh vor zur halde zufahren


----------



## stiffee25 (24. Juni 2010)

werde morgen auch da sein........habt ihr ne zeit wann ihr so ca fahren wollt??


----------



## CHRISE (24. Juni 2010)

ca 17 -18uhr bin ich da


----------



## der Micha (25. Juni 2010)

wollte mim Diggen wohl auch ne runde drehen ...
weiß allerdings noch nicht wann und ob ggf sogar zur rheinpr.


----------



## unnamedplayer (25. Juni 2010)

War heute auch noch mit einem Kumpel da. Allerdings mit dem Trekkingrad - das MTB stand und steht bei mir in der Bude. 

Anfahrt aus Bocholt, 2 mal rauf und runter mit einer Spitzengeschwindigkeit von 62km/h. Dann machte die Kette so komische Geräusche und ich hab nicht weiter getrampelt. Wurde mir ein wenig zu bunt und mit 62km/h auf Fresse legen reicht auch mit Sicherheit. (insg. 124km gefahren heute)

Unten an der Kirchhellener Straße waren gerade welche mit ihren Enduros? (glaub ich) die Protektoren am anziehen. Einer hatte ein Spezialized, das andere Bike konnte ich nicht erkennen. Vielleicht war es ja einer von euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hab so das gefühl bald fährt da gar keiner mehr wenn es so weiter geht


----------



## NoPussyWay (25. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Bäumen waren die gleichen die den Drop in der Grafenwalder gebaut haben. Ich hab die unten am Drop getroffen, da haben die schon erwähnt das sie auch oben was gemacht haben. Das Ausmaß kannte ich allerdings nicht.
Ich persönlich find freischneiden und besonders Bäume fällen eh für'n Arsxx! Ist doch viel witziger wenn die Trails schön eng sind Ganz zuwachsen werden die schon nicht, dafür knallen da genug Leute runter!!!


----------



## tokessa (25. Juni 2010)

Na ja bischen was muß man schon machen, wird ja stellenweise so dornig und eng das es einen vom bike reißt.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Na ja bischen was muß man schon machen, wird ja stellenweise so dornig und eng das es einen vom bike reißt.



genau


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Juni 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Na ja bischen was muß man schon machen, wird ja stellenweise so dornig und eng das es einen vom bike reißt.



Ich würde zunächst mal den Lenker kürzen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin einer der wenigen den noch keinen flatbar fahren, daran kanns also nicht liegen


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Juni 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der wenigen den noch keinen flatbar fahren, daran kanns also nicht liegen



Ich bleibe dabei. Erst freischneiden, wenn es mit einem 600er Lenker eng wird

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (25. Juni 2010)

Na gut dann kannst du ja da fahren wo nicht geschnitten wurde.


----------



## NoPussyWay (25. Juni 2010)

Wir haben ja so schon nicht viel auf der Halde, da macht so eine Forstautobahn den Hang runter alles kaputt. Lieber etwas langsamer fahren müssen um ein paar Büschen auszuweichen als auf direktem Weg in unter 20sek. wieder unten aufm Parkplatz zu stehen.
Ich find zb an der Grafenwalder die Einfahrt in die erste Waldschräge richtig geil. Man sieht nichts außer nen kleinen Spalt zwischen den Büschen! Hoffentlich ist das noch so


----------



## tokessa (25. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nur langsam fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juni 2010)

18:00 Uhr Schranke wäre schon o.k.


----------



## Ti-Max (25. Juni 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> na gut dann kannst du ja da fahren wo nicht geschnitten wurde.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Lieber etwas langsamer fahren müssen um ein paar Büschen auszuweichen



der mettwurst trail is doch ideal dafür.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2010)

den werden die wohl nicht so schnell finden hoffe ich


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> den werden die wohl nicht so schnell finden hoffe ich



der commander ist ja wenn auch noch da


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

weiss jemand wer den gemacht hat ? 

ist sau technisch,- u. für big-bikes fast ungeeignet.
ein dual HT würde suuper kommen.
 u. so ein bike wie vom Ti-Max


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2010)

ich hab zum ersten mal stefan (wiemann66 oder so) langfahren sehen. wer das ding erbaut/reingefahren hat weis ich aber nicht.


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

der wurde angelegt und nicht eingefahren!!!
ich weiß wer den commander gebaut hat aber werde es nicht sagen....eherensache


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

sprichst du gern in rätseln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sprichst du gern in rätseln ?



nee^^ will nur nicht sagen wer den gebaut angelegt hat...!!!
den neuen track!!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> nee^^ will nur nicht sagen wer den gebaut angelegt hat...!!!
> den neuen track!!



Ahaa. u. der heisst commander oder wie ?


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ahaa. u. der heisst commander oder wie ?



genau das ist der commander^^...weiß auch nicht wieso die ganzen strecken auf der halde namen bekommen


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> ..weiß auch nicht wieso die ganzen strecken auf der halde namen bekommen



ist doch schon immer sooo 
"schwarze seite" "raupe" usw.


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

hast denn "commander" auch schon gesehen oder befahren??


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

ich als "der" haldencommander,-   hab den trail noch nicht gesehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (25. Juni 2010)

Bestimmt nur wir wußten nicht wie er heißt


----------



## NoPussyWay (25. Juni 2010)

Du meinst aber nicht den, der etwas rechts von der Grafenwalder liegt, oder?


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich als "der" haldencommander,-   hab den trail noch nicht gesehen .





der  ist auch gut versteckt..zum glück  und das beste ist keine fußgänger und auch sonst keine wege wo welche langlaufen oder fahren....und ne geile aussicht


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

@stiffee25  musste mir mal zeigen,-ok. 


da wir gerade bei strecken sind... hat wer noch uralte strecken oder abfahrts bilder ?  

wenn ja bitte hier hochladen. 

DANKE schon mal.


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht den, der etwas rechts von der Grafenwalder liegt, oder?



ne direkt nebender grafenwalder/ rechts ist ja die cc-strecke


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @stiffee25  musste mir mal zeigen,-ok.
> 
> 
> da wir gerade bei strecken sind... hat wer noch uralte strecken oder abfahrts bilder ?
> ...



alles klar mach ich


habe noch bilder von 1990 wo ich auf der halde fahre lade ich heute abend mal hoch wenns klappt


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> 1990



woow 
 seit 1990 fähste schon MTB ,- krass  ich fahre seit 1994 MTB


----------



## miss glückt (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weiss jemand wer den gemacht hat ?
> 
> ist sau technisch,- u. für big-bikes fast ungeeignet.
> ein dual HT würde suuper kommen.
> u. so ein bike wie vom Ti-Max



Och joa,ich kenn den Typen 
Der fährt son Balfa und der andere n Norco Atomic


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2010)

aha also markus und stefan


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> woow
> seit 1990 fähste schon MTB ,- krass  ich fahre seit 1994 MTB



ja nicht durchgehend aber da fing alles an^^

und phil die beiden waren es nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanke (25. Juni 2010)

was geht denn hier ab?? Neue Strecken auf meiner Halde?!?


----------



## miss glückt (25. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> und phil die beiden waren es nicht!!



Ich weiß ja nicht von welchem Trail du sprichst,aber den Mettwurst-Trail haben wir beide alleine gebaut


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

wer spricht denn vom mettwurst


----------



## miss glückt (25. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weiss jemand wer den gemacht hat ?
> 
> ist sau technisch,- u. für big-bikes fast ungeeignet.
> ein dual HT würde suuper kommen.
> u. so ein bike wie vom Ti-Max



Ich glaub schon,dass Artur hier den Mettwurst-Trail meinte


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2010)

japs, und was der commander sein soll checked hier auch keiner, mich inbegriffen.


----------



## stiffee25 (25. Juni 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> japs, und was der commander sein soll checked hier auch keiner, mich inbegriffen.



der "commander" ist nen neuer track


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Juni 2010)

18:00 Uhr Schranke steht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> der "commander" ist nen neuer track



wo isn der zu finden?? gerne infos auch via pn...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juni 2010)

so, falls einer der frühaufsteher lust hat, ich werde gegen halb 10 auf haniel anzufinden sein. möchte der mittagshitze aus dem weg gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2010)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> alles klar mach ich
> 
> 
> habe noch bilder von 1990 wo ich auf der halde fahre lade ich heute abend mal hoch wenns klappt



u. ? ich dachte da kommt wat...


----------



## chaz (28. Juni 2010)

Fährt wer von euch am Mittwoch/Donnerstag? Habe mal wieder Lust auf Haldenluft.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2010)

bei den angesagten temperaturen bekommt der aufstieg über den kreuzweg nen neuen namen: highway to hell...

war ja sonntag da, aber das war vormittags schon tötlich.


----------



## mau (29. Juni 2010)

... und wieder 'n Drop weniger ^^


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juni 2010)

wo ? Welcher?


----------



## mau (29. Juni 2010)

Grafenwalder, der neuere Holzdrop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Fährt wer von euch am Mittwoch/Donnerstag? Habe mal wieder Lust auf Haldenluft.



Hy chaz 
Ti-Max  u. ich sind donnerstach um 19 uhr an der schranke,- (früher ist wg. der hitze unmöglich)  
für ne "enduro runde",- 
langsam rauf fahren,- schnell wieder runter. 
das ges. 2x. u. gut is. 

gruss
Artur


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ges. 2x. u. gut is.
> 
> gruss
> Artur


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hy chaz
> Ti-Max  u. ich sind donnerstach um 19 uhr an der schranke,- (früher ist wg. der hitze unmöglich)
> für ne "enduro runde",-
> langsam rauf fahren,- schnell wieder runter.
> das ges. 2x. u. gut is.



19.00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu spät. Schnell runter hört sich gut an, aber rauf fahren muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## tokessa (29. Juni 2010)

Endlich sagts mal einer


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2010)

@chaz
Ti-Max,- 3radfahrer  u. ich fahren rauf u. runna.

tokessa, du  u.der rest schieben hoch u.  fahren runna
is doch kein problem.


----------



## tokessa (29. Juni 2010)

Das problem ist nur das man sich nicht oft sieht


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2010)

Morgen geht bei euch nix?


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juni 2010)

Morgen ist schontag 
Donnerstag ist Wibe


----------



## chaz (29. Juni 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist Wibe


Das ist für Dienstag angedacht. Und eventuell Sonntag.


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Juni 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hy chaz
> Ti-Max  u. ich sind donnerstach um 19 uhr an der schranke,- (früher ist wg. der hitze unmöglich)
> für ne "enduro runde",-
> langsam rauf fahren,- schnell wieder runter.
> ...



hört sich super an, ich schau mal, das ich dort erscheine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (30. Juni 2010)

Unser marlboro mann  Du kommst ja schiebend kaum da hoch


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> hört sich super an, ich schau mal, das ich dort erscheine



ich locke mit nem NICOLAI Shirt...


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Juni 2010)

thx 

aber "M" ist glaube ich ne nummer zu klein 

normal trage ich "L"


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Juni 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Unser marlboro mann  Du kommst ja schiebend kaum da hoch



um dich zu überholen reichts noch 

kommste auch am Do zur schranke ?
wäre geil.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> thx
> 
> aber "M" ist glaube ich ne nummer zu klein
> 
> normal trage ich "L"



waa du hast doch sonst immer M. genommen... 

na ja ich kann auch mit nem L. dienen.


----------



## tokessa (30. Juni 2010)

Hat halt zugenommen 
Donnerstag schaff ich nicht leider, dafür aber sonntach willingen


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Juni 2010)

sonntag hab ich glaube ich keine zeit
wenn doch, melde ich mich noch mal
thomas, hättest du denn noch platz in deiner karre?

ps. ich bin nicht dick


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

@Bikepark 
Fussballtechnisch bin ich/wir in den letzten zügen. Peter hat bald Fussball pause. 
dann starte ich durch 

Sonntach is Turnier in Köln.


----------



## tokessa (30. Juni 2010)

Sorry chris kein platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (30. Juni 2010)

ok, dann muss ich wohl, wenn ich denn zeit habe, den wagen von meiner frau klauen.

wer ist denn am SO noch in willingen dabei?


----------



## MissGin (30. Juni 2010)

hm. ich fahre am Samstag nach Willingen. Da ist es ab 16 Uhr bestimmt schön leer


----------



## Feel the Dirt (30. Juni 2010)

Achtung auf der Halde
war gerade oben und da kamen mir 2 grüne gestalten entgegen vom Forstamt Bottrop und haben mich gefragt ob ich nur auf den befestigten Wegen unterwegs bin...was ich natürlich bejaht habe und dann auch den kruzweg runter bin...die sind den single trail runter gelaufen und haben Fotos gemacht und nen notizzettel dabei gehabt....keine ahnung was das bedeutet schätze aber mal nichts gutes...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

was  solll den schon geschähen,- bzw. was wollen die gegen die biker dort machen.  
NIX !


----------



## NoPussyWay (30. Juni 2010)

Naja, im Rotbachtal wurden mir auch schonmal 5 abgeknüpft!
Wenn die da jetzt öfter auf Streife sind wäre das mal wieder ne zusätzliche Einnahme für die leeren Kassen. Heutzutage wird ja alles gemolken was Zitzen hat


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> Achtung auf der Halde
> war gerade oben und da kamen mir 2 grüne gestalten entgegen vom Forstamt Bottrop und haben mich gefragt ob ich nur auf den befestigten Wegen unterwegs bin...was ich natürlich bejaht habe und dann auch den kruzweg runter bin...die sind den single trail runter gelaufen und haben Fotos gemacht und nen notizzettel dabei gehabt....keine ahnung was das bedeutet schätze aber mal nichts gutes...



würd mich interessieren, ob se die "wanderer" auch zur kasse bitten, die den kreuzweg-trail hochklettern. ich vermute wohl eher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (30. Juni 2010)

glaub nicht dass die abkassieren sah eher so aus als wenn die irgendwas "untersuchen"...mich hat halt nur iritiert, dass die mich angesprochen haben ob ich auf den befestigten wegen fahre oder nicht...und selber dann auf den sog. "unbefestigten" wegen unterwegs sind...waren mir schon komische typen...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

da kann man bald ja wieder mit aktionen wie zäune und ähnlichem rechnen. prima sache, diese naherholung...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

leute es ist furz trocken. 
die laufen dort wg. der akuten brandgefahr rumm. . .  mehr nicht. 

der futzi vom forstamt in seinem feuer container ist doch auch immer nett u. gesprächsbereit zu den bikern 

viel wind um nix,- würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

dein wort in gottes gehörgang! 

nur lustig, das biker bzgl fahren abseits der wege angesprochen werden. hab noch nie einen mit helm und kippe aufm rad gesehen


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> dein wort in gottes gehörgang!
> 
> nur lustig, das biker bzgl fahren abseits der wege angesprochen werden. hab noch nie einen mit helm und kippe aufm rad gesehen



100pro haben die auch "leute mit kippe" dringlichst gewarnt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

denke ich wohl auch.

was ich lustig fand, das am sonntag da ne riesen veranstaltung auf der halde war. da kam mir plötzlich ne frau mit grünem bodypainting und "schildkrötenpanzer" joggend zur mittagshitze entgegen... absolut krank...


----------



## Feel the Dirt (30. Juni 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> denke ich wohl auch.
> 
> was ich lustig fand, das am sonntag da ne riesen veranstaltung auf der halde war. da kam mir plötzlich ne frau mit grünem bodypainting und "schildkrötenpanzer" joggend zur mittagshitze entgegen... absolut krank...



die aktion war ja mal mehr als überflüssig mir kamen 4 reiter samt pferd entgegen obwohl unten extra schilder stehen und den bikern wird mal wieder einer reingedrückt(vermutung)...wollen wir mal abwarten was da kommt vll hat arur recht mit der waldbrandgehfahr und die haben mich nur so angesprochen...sollten in den nächsten tagen mal augen und ohren offen halten...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

bin letzte zeit eher selten auf haniel unterwegs, der aufstieg geht mir einfach aufn sack. letzten sonntag war zwecks probefahrt der neuen forke...


----------



## miss glückt (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gleich mal oben.
Um die Uhrzeit werden sie ja wohl weg sein.
Kommt noch jemand?


----------



## mau (30. Juni 2010)

Vllt suchen die ja nur'n Schuldigen für die Schneise ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (30. Juni 2010)

so, ich fahr jetzt mal los

donnerstag würden tobi und ich dann auch gern ne runde mitkommen.

ich stell mir grad vor wie man angesprochen wir, am besten mit nem dicken freerider, fullfacehelm auf und schonern an und dann mit möglichst ernsthafter mine erklären muss "selbstverständlich fahre ich nur auf offiziellen wegen".


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad vor wie man angesprochen wir, am besten mit nem dicken freerider, fullfacehelm auf und schonern an und dann mit möglichst ernsthafter mine erklären muss "selbstverständlich fahre ich nur auf offiziellen wegen".


----------



## foenfrisur (30. Juni 2010)

ja und...
sicherheit hat nunmal vorrang!


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Juni 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hab noch nie einen mit helm und kippe aufm rad gesehen



dann warst du noch nicht da, wenn ich da war


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juni 2010)

dat kann wohl gut sein


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> so, ich fahr jetzt mal los
> 
> donnerstag würden tobi und ich dann auch gern ne runde mitkommen.
> 
> ich stell mir grad vor wie man angesprochen wir, am besten mit nem dicken freerider, fullfacehelm auf und schonern an und dann mit möglichst ernsthafter mine erklären muss "selbstverständlich fahre ich nur auf offiziellen wegen".



Habe ich mich vorhin auch gefragt. 20kg M-Pire, volle Protektoren und noch ein Leatt


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juni 2010)

Ich denke ich bin auch um 19:00 an der Schranke. Die Wibe Besatzung hat leider komplett abgesagt. 
Ich bring aber den DH'ler mit. 

@Artur: kannst Du Bitte auch meinen Sweater mitbringen ?


----------



## tokessa (1. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> dann warst du noch nicht da, wenn ich da war


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Artur: kannst Du Bitte auch meinen Sweater mitbringen ?



mach ich...
 Bike Bauer Thomas war gestern auch nicht bei mir... ist einfach nicht erschienen,- obwohl er um 19:00h. kommen wollte. 

Nici
weist du warum nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (1. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad vor wie man angesprochen wir, am besten mit nem dicken freerider, fullfacehelm auf und schonern an und dann mit möglichst ernsthafter mine erklären muss "selbstverständlich fahre ich nur auf offiziellen wegen".



hatte zum glück nur meine "nussschale" auf und bin sogar hoch gefahren ich glaub das war mein glück...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. Juli 2010)

was wollen se machen? 
dir deinen fullface helm mobsen und sagen "neee sie, so aber nicht?"

die haben doch keine beweise nur weil du da oben rumschiebst/hochfährst


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mach ich...
> Bike Bauer Thomas war gestern auch nicht bei mir... ist einfach nicht erschienen,- obwohl er um 19:00h. kommen wollte.
> 
> Nici
> weist du warum nicht ?



Der hat fiel zu tun wegen Urlaubszeit. Ist vielleicht ein Eilauftrag dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## lordpoldy (1. Juli 2010)

Trefft ihr euch heute um 19uhr an der Schranke am Kreuzweg? Kann man sich anschließen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Juli 2010)

Jo


----------



## lordpoldy (1. Juli 2010)

Gut, bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (2. Juli 2010)

ich drehe jetzt 2-3 runden werde so bis vorraussichtlich 9 uhr an der halde sein...sosnt wird mir dass zu warm 
wer mich sieht...Buntes 08er SX Trail einfach anquatschen...wie die grünen männchen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2010)

Ani u. ich. 






war super gestern... 
kurze unterhaltsame Enduro Tour mit 7 Leuten .
hab auch ein paar schöne Pic´s gemacht,-sendet mir  bitte eure mail adressen per PM 
DANKE


----------



## mau (2. Juli 2010)

Dann wart ihr doch die Gruppe, die ich an der Halde in Richtung Auffahrt fahren, gesehen hab


----------



## tho.mas (2. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ani u. ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mensch, im Vergleich zu dir sieht Ani aus als hätte sie den Lift genommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2010)

DANKE !  

bin ja auch deutlich älter...


----------



## lordpoldy (2. Juli 2010)

Langsam klappt es mit dem Bilder einfügen 
Danke KHUJAND


----------



## tokessa (2. Juli 2010)

Lol, nicht falsch verstehen aber lustiges outfit


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Lol, nicht falsch verstehen aber lustiges outfit



Jaaa dat stimmt,-da musser noch drann arbeiten.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Juli 2010)

War ne schöne Runde gestern.

Ich war übrigens so schnell, da war Arturs Kamera einfach überfordert







Danke für die Aufnahme Artur und ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ani u. ich.



@Artur: was trägst Du da für einen Short ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (2. Juli 2010)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Mensch, im Vergleich zu dir sieht Ani aus als hätte sie den Lift genommen.



Mist, es wurde enttarnt, dass ich den Artur heimlich als Schlepplift benutzt habe


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen früh gegen halb neun auf eine enduro runde vor Ort. Müsste eigentlich noch ganz erträglich sein zu der Zeit. 
Wenn noch jemand Lust hat Bitte rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (2. Juli 2010)

ich werde morgen abend fahren...so gegen halb 9, direkt nach der arbeit....1-2 runden.


----------



## lordpoldy (2. Juli 2010)

Waaaaassss????

Spaß!

Ich bin sonst ein Tourer.... ich dachte mir mit den Freeridern trage ich mal nix enges....Und da ist meine Bikeklamottenauswahl recht rar!
 Aber ich werde dran arbeiten.

Meine Frau hasst dieses Hemd, irgendawann muß ich es ja mal tragen!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Meine Frau hasst dieses Hemd, irgendawann muß ich es ja mal tragen!!!



Irgendwie kann ich Deine Frau verstehen


----------



## lordpoldy (3. Juli 2010)

Ich nicht.....


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> ich nicht.....



Hmmm


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juli 2010)

Ein schönes Bild von der Enduro Runde von vorgestern, hat der Artur schön geknipst 

Und heute musste ich auch mal rauf fahren 
Aber mit dem Tourenbike 






Um neun war es noch o.k. Von der Temperatur, ich bin drei mal rauf


----------



## creative-mind (3. Juli 2010)

Ist ja selten das man hier mal ein Bild von jemandem mit Doppelbrücke sehe 

Kommt man damit überhaupt die Halde hoch ? Mein neues Schmuckstück wiegt jetzt schon ne gefühlte halbe Tonne, aber ich wollt ja was stabiles bei meinem Fahrgewicht von annähernd 100kg ^^

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand.





  Die Tektro Auriga Comp von BMO liegt auch schon hier. Am 15. Kommt noch ein Veltec DH für hinten dazu und ne neue Kurbelgarnitur auch von BMO.
Dann muss ich nur noch das Rad asymmetrisch zentrieren lassen bei Bomm und noch paar Kleinteile kaufen. Dann gehts endlich wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ist ja selten das man hier mal ein Bild von jemandem mit Doppelbrücke sehe



klar doch, wieso auch nicht?? siehe hier:







creative-mind schrieb:


> Kommt man damit überhaupt die Halde hoch ? Mein neues Schmuckstück wiegt jetzt schon ne gefühlte halbe Tonne,



mit fahren ist jenseits der 17 kilo schon beschwerlich, ich möchte behaupten, das ich mit meinem rad (19,5 kilo) auch hochgefahren komm, danach brauch ich aber oben nen sauerstoffzelt.


werde mich wohl für ein paar abfahrten ab halb 11 auf haniel begeben.


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ist ja selten das man hier mal ein Bild von jemandem mit Doppelbrücke sehe
> 
> Kommt man damit überhaupt die Halde hoch ?



Nicolai M-Pire ST 20,8kg, FW 200/230mm, Übersetzung 36/26 
Falls Du das vormachen möchtest Stelle ich die Kiste zur Verfügung 

Aber mein Tourer hat auch nur 17kg


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Juli 2010)

Hat denn Heute gegen Abend jemand Lust ? 
ich würde mit der Endurokiste vorbei kommen zum gemütlichen hoch trampeln.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ...20,8kg...




muss meine gewichtsangabe aufgrund wechsel auf minion dh 2,5 2ply auch auf 20kilo anheben. geht aber trotzdem einiges besser jetzt.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> hat der Artur schön geknipst


DANKE ! 
na ja,- 
es war schon ziemlich dunkel,- u. ihr verdammt schnell. 
bin ja schon froh das ich euch halbwegs drauf habe. 


Nici u. co
 diese woche um 19 uhr,- evtl. ne feierabend runde ?


----------



## free-for-ride (5. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> diese woche um 19 uhr,- evtl. ne feierabend runde ?



jo, aber nur an tagen, wo es nicht so heiß war.
denn selbst um 1900 ist es noch extrem warm

ps. mittwoch kann ich nicht

wie wäre es mit dienstag????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nici u. co
> diese woche um 19 uhr,- evtl. ne feierabend runde ?



Ich habe Zeit, heute wäre gut.


----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

Keiner ne Antwort ?


----------



## Der Toni (5. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl meine Fragen werden mit Absicht gekonnt ignoriert XD



Wie war die Frage?


----------



## creative-mind (5. Juli 2010)

Aaaah sorry ist im falschen Thread gelandet, wie peinlich.

Wollte wissen ob mir jemand mal eben sagen kann welches Innenlager ich für nen Big Hit 7 Rahmen brauche. 

Wollte die Truvativ iso flow Kurbel und eines von diesen Lagern fürs erste 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Truvativ-Power-Spline-Innenlager::10392.html


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich habe Zeit, heute wäre gut.



bei mir gehts nur donnerstag um 19 uhr.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei mir gehts nur donnerstag um 19 uhr.



Täte mir auch passen (unter dem Vorbehalt, daß ich Mittwoch nach Willingen fahre, siehe unten)

A propos:

Ich wollte am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Willingen, da ich zu schnell und zu effizient arbeite, daher Überstundenabbau

Positiv ist, daß ich fahre.

Kann auch jemanden mitnehmen, allerdings ohne Rad D), da in mein pornöses Fahrzeug nur ein Mofa passt.

Oder fährt jeman vielleicht auch voraussichtlich am Mittwoch hin, am Besten im eigenen Fahrzeug, zwecks gemeinsamen Treffen vor Ort?

Der Kunstflieger hatte ja mal was angedeutet.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lordpoldy (5. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Täte mir auch passen (unter dem Vorbehalt, daß ich Mittwoch nach Willingen fahre, siehe unten)
> 
> A propos:
> Ich wollte am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag nach Willingen, da ich zu schnell und zu effizient arbeite, daher Überstundenabbau
> ...



Mit würde ich gerne habe aber leider Frühschicht und muß ja passend abends zum Spiel meinen Urlaub ab Donnerstag begießen....
Aber Donnerstag abend würde ich auch ne Runde mitdrehen....

Vielleicht mit einem besserem Style


----------



## free-for-ride (5. Juli 2010)

DONNERSTAG, feierabendrunde auf die halde????
DO sind es wieder 30 grad!
wollt ihr mit dem biken nicht warten, bis wir 42 grad oder mehr haben 
dann ist man schon vom hochschieben fertig.
warum nehmt ihr nicht mal die kühleren tage? wie zb morgen abend?


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Mittwoch ein Meeting was ich nicht absagen kann. Aber Donnerstag könnte ich mir auch Wibe vorstellen.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich habe Mittwoch ein Meeting was ich nicht absagen kann. Aber Donnerstag könnte ich mir auch Wibe vorstellen.



Moin,

ich denke, ich fahre am Mittwoch nach Willingen, war noch nie dort.

Donnerstag ist eher schlecht, da ich auf die Halde abends wollte.

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Artur: was trägst Du da für einen Short ?



Nici
TLD von www.mountainbikes.net

Chris 
wir waren letztens auch an einem sehr heissen tag oben,- 
aber um 19:00h. ist es  kein problem mehr. 

Thorsten
 fährste alleine nach Willingen ?


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Thorsten
> fährste alleine nach Willingen ?



Höchstwahrscheinlich.

Ich kann ja nicht am WE, da macht die Mutti zuhause Stress.

Allerdings warte ich noch auf meine Schuhe, hoffe die kommen heute noch.

Im schlimmsten Fall fahre ich am Donnerstag.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (6. Juli 2010)

Würd gerne mitkommen aber leider muß ich schuften


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Würd gerne mitkommen aber leider muß ich schuften



Schade, alleine ist zwar net so dolle, aber am WE ist immer schlecht bei mir.

Ausserdem brauche ich eine leere Strecke, um mich nicht zu blamieren und Andere zu gefährden

Sofern es erst am Donnerstag klappen sollte, hau ich den Kunstflieger nochmal an.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (6. Juli 2010)

Ach willingen ist meist sehr leer außer samstags die sauf touris. Stören tust du da keinen, bei mir hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert.
Viel spaß und halte die knochen zusammen, grade allein nicht ungefährlich.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ach willingen ist meist sehr leer außer samstags die sauf touris. Stören tust du da keinen, bei mir hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert.
> Viel spaß und halte die knochen zusammen, grade allein nicht ungefährlich.



Denk ich auch drüber nach, alleine stürzen und sich verletzen ist nicht schön

Ich werde es aber nicht übertreiben.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mau (6. Juli 2010)

Sind die drei vom letzten Donnerstag, die ich oben an den Bahnschwellen getroffen hab, auch hier?


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2010)

Dann lass doch Donnerstag und Wibe. machen  
Auf dem Lift ist es deutlich angenehmer bei den Temperaturen und in der Woche ist es schön leer. Du kannst auch überall anhalten und mal was zurück schieben. 

Ich muss nur rechtzeitig ob ich frei nehmen muss oder nicht. Habe halt keine Lust alleine zufahren.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Dann lass doch Donnerstag und Wibe. machen
> Auf dem Lift ist es deutlich angenehmer bei den Temperaturen und in der Woche ist es schön leer. Du kannst auch überall anhalten und mal was zurück schieben.
> 
> Ich muss nur rechtzeitig ob ich frei nehmen muss oder nicht. Habe halt keine Lust alleine zufahren.



Eigentlich hast Du ja recht. Wollte aber am Donnerstag zwar auffe Halde, je nachdem wann wir zurückkommen, kann ich dies noch anschließen, sofern ich dies noch schaffe.

Ist es ein großer Umstand, wenn wir vorher kurz morgens in Willingen den Freeride ein oder zweimal mitnehmen, oder ist dies zu umständlich?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

mau schrieb:


> Sind die drei vom letzten Donnerstag, die ich oben an den Bahnschwellen getroffen hab, auch hier?



? wir waren auch um ca. 19:30h an den Bahnschwellen,- mach mal ne beschreibung. 


 gute fahrt.  Ti-Max/Kunstflieger ,- 
schreibt doch bitte im FR willingen thread rein das ihr da seid,- bestimmt melden sich noch mehr leute.


----------



## mau (6. Juli 2010)

Hm ... zwei hatten 'n Fullface auf, einer 'n BMX-ähnlichen Helm (glaub ich ... gab Sie mir nicht so genau angesehen ).
Ich weiß nur noch, dass sich einer der drei Kollegen an der ersten Grafenwalder-Etage "auf den Ars***" gesetzt hat.


Euch hab ich gesehen, als Ihr auf dem Weg zur Halde ward. Da bin ich (am Wasserturm) aus dem Wald gekommen


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gute fahrt.  Ti-Max/Kunstflieger ,-
> schreibt doch bitte im FR willingen thread rein das ihr da seid,- bestimmt melden sich noch mehr leute.



Danke, Du mußt wohl arbeiten, oder?

Halde muß ich dann ggf. auf nächste Woche verschieben

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

mau schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur noch, dass sich einer der drei Kollegen an der ersten Grafenwalder-Etage "auf den Ars***" gesetzt hat.



Das können wir unmöglich gewesen sein


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke, Du mußt wohl arbeiten


jepp. 
eine frage noch  
wie macht ihr das... ? '
der eine mit nem 21kg. DH Bomber,- der  andere mit nem 100mm Hardtail  


@mau 
keine ahnug wer das war. 
dort fahren mitlerweile so vile leute.


----------



## mau (6. Juli 2010)

@Ti-Max: Sagen wir mal so. Er kannt die neue "Regenrinne" an der ersten Etage nicht und wollte den kleinen Absatz, der vorher dort war, runter"droppen". Sah im ersten Moment gar nicht gut aus. Scheint ihm aber, bis auf 'ne zerissene Hose nichts passiert zu sein (zumindest, was ich noch mitbekommen hab).

@KHUJAND: Das stimmt. Allerdings waren am Donnerstag nicht wirklich viele da oben. Is' aber auch wurscht. Vllt melden sie sich ja noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

mau schrieb:


> Vllt melden sie sich ja noch.



warum denn,- haste fotos gemacht ?


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp.
> eine frage noch
> wie macht ihr das... ? '
> der eine mit nem 21kg. DH Bomber,- der  andere mit nem 100mm Hardtail



Ich darf Dich korrigieren, dank U-Turn sind 85-130 mm möglich.

85 mm müssen für Wibe reichen

Den Rest muß ich durch Flow machen...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mau (6. Juli 2010)

Ich nicht 

Ne, ging um ein Gespräch welches wir da hatten.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2010)

mau schrieb:


> ein Gespräch welches wir da hatten.


danke für die andeutung...  

@Ti-Max ,- genau.


----------



## tölpel (6. Juli 2010)

mau schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> 
> Ne, ging um ein Gespräch welches wir da hatten.



Hi Mau,

das mit der Arschbombe war ich. Hatte mich schon gewundert warum meine Kolleegn so stark bremsen. Die Senke war mir echt total neu. Damals konnte wie Du schon sagst einfach ins Flat springen.
Dafür sieht mein Arsch jetzt auch die eine behaarte Weltkugel - richtig schön bunt . 
Worum geht's Dir denn? Die Sache mit der Totem? Das war dann mein Kollege.


----------



## Feel the Dirt (6. Juli 2010)

ich dreh jetzt 2-3 runden wer mich sieht(sx trail 08 in bunt) einfach anquatschen!


----------



## Ani (6. Juli 2010)

wollte gleich auch noch ne runde fahren, aber vor halb 8 werd ich wohl nicht da sein. 

steht donnerstag jetzt schon was fest?


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max und Ich fahren Donnerstag nach Wibe. 
Wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte nur zu.


----------



## free-for-ride (6. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> wollte gleich auch noch ne runde fahren, aber vor halb 8 werd ich wohl nicht da sein.
> 
> steht donnerstag jetzt schon was fest?



denke mal: DO auf der halde um 1900 an der schranke


----------



## lordpoldy (6. Juli 2010)

Was ist wibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (6. Juli 2010)

Winterberg 

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/


----------



## skaster (6. Juli 2010)

Ähm,
_Wi_nter_be_rg?


----------



## lordpoldy (7. Juli 2010)

Wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> denke mal: DO auf der halde um 1900 an der schranke



JEPP ! 

ich bring wieder meine cam mit.


----------



## free-for-ride (7. Juli 2010)

ich warscheinlich auch


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ich warscheinlich auch



suuuper !


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

u. hoffentlich fragen mich die leute nicht wieder,- ob ich gerade  rauf oder runter fahre.


----------



## tokessa (7. Juli 2010)

Bei dem gesichtsausdruck traut sich das eh keiner


----------



## creative-mind (7. Juli 2010)

Der Gesichtsausdruck ist geil XD

Die Augen sagen :"verdammt was mach ich hier eigentlich"
und der Mund sagt: "es macht soviel Spaß" 


Ich hab die dumme Angewohnheit bei Sachen wo ich mich konzentriere die Zunge raus zu strecken. Kann böse enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (7. Juli 2010)

Bilder ?


----------



## creative-mind (7. Juli 2010)

Kein gutes Bild aber man kanns ein wenig erkennen


----------



## free-for-ride (7. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. hoffentlich fragen mich die leute nicht wieder,- ob ich gerade  rauf oder runter fahre.



wer dich fragt ob du runter fährst, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen 

sieht man doch


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> wer dich fragt ob du runter fährst, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen
> 
> sieht man doch



lol  stimmt. 

Chris ich wollte von dir auch ein paar "fahrt" bilder machen.


----------



## free-for-ride (7. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Chris ich wollte von dir auch ein paar "fahrt" bilder machen.



aber bitte mit meiner cam


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> aber bitte mit meiner cam



gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (8. Juli 2010)

ALSO: Wer kommt noch heute Abend um 19:00 zur Schranke an der Halde??


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ALSO: Wer kommt noch heute Abend um 19:00 zur Schranke an der Halde??



*ich*


PS: Kevin Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstach.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

und mein schwager.


----------



## free-for-ride (8. Juli 2010)

NUR WIR 3 ??

hmpf


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> NUR WIR 3 ??
> 
> hmpf



ja und ??? 
letztens habe ich mich nur mit Ti-Max verabredet... gekommen sind ges. 7 leute. 

u. wir sind ne schöne reunde bei angenehmen temp. gefahren.  

is doch ok...


----------



## j_rg (8. Juli 2010)

+2


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. Juli 2010)

wir sollten weiterhin mal aufpassen wie öffentlich man hier was schreibt bezüglich strecken, hab gestern wieder welche richtung mettwurst runterheizen gesehen, die ich definitiv nicht kannte....


----------



## miss glückt (8. Juli 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> wir sollten weiterhin mal aufpassen wie öffentlich man hier was schreibt bezüglich strecken, hab gestern wieder welche richtung mettwurst runterheizen gesehen, die ich definitiv nicht kannte....



Mettwurst,Grafenwalder,Singletrail und DH kennt doch mittlerweile jeder,bleibt aber leider auch nicht aus.


----------



## lordpoldy (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe vergessen das meine Frau heute arbeiten muß...Sprich ich habe die Kurz und kann daher nicht mit fahren. Sorry. Aber wo ist der Mettwurst Trail? Die anderen Namen sind ja noch plausibel!?


----------



## j_rg (8. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Aber wo ist der Mettwurst Trail?




...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (8. Juli 2010)

Kennen tu ich den bestimmt, nur ich kann mit der Definition nichts anfangen


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2010)

Ist jemand von euch morgen von der Schiebefraktion am Start? So ab 18.00 Uhr? Eventuell? Vielleicht?


----------



## Ani (8. Juli 2010)

nächste mal fahren wir auch wieder mit, aber heute bin ich einfach zu k.o.


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Juli 2010)

Bin nächstes Mal auch mit dabei.

Aber nach 14 Auf und Ab heute in Winterberg mit dem Kunstflieger geht nicht mehr viel, um präzise zu sein, gar nichts.

Have fun

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## skaster (8. Juli 2010)

Schee war's heute, nur etwas warm vielleicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## creative-mind (8. Juli 2010)

Hab mal gehört es gibt in der Nähe der Halde Haniel einen Bikeshop der auch Freeride und Downhill-Teile verkauft !
Weiß da jemand was genaues ?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

skaster schrieb:


> Schee war's heute, nur etwas warm vielleicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



na ja... viel gefahren sind wir ja nicht unbedingt. 
dafür hat "free for ride" ja super fotos gemacht. 
(seine cam ist einfach zuuu geil)  

@ Ti-Max
 14 Auf und Abfahrten heute in Winterberg krass  
is alles gut gelaufen ´?


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Ach zum bilder machen wäre ich auch gekommen, aber ihr droht ja immer mit hochfahren und sone sachen


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Ti-Max
> 14 Auf und Abfahrten heute in Winterberg krass
> is alles gut gelaufen ´?



Moin Artur,

alles supi, geiles Wetter und einigermaßen leer.

Allerdings ist der DH mit 115 mm Federweg vorne doch sehr anstrengend, ich spüre so ziemlich jeden Knochen.

Hauptsache keiner verletzt, hat auf jeden Fall feinsten Spaß gemacht

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (9. Juli 2010)

Beim Downhill gilt "The faster you go, the smoother it is" 

bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist der dann ziemlich Autobahn, aber mit'm CC Rad ... man man man


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Beim Downhill gilt "The faster you go, the smoother it is"
> 
> bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist der dann ziemlich Autobahn, aber mit'm CC Rad ... man man man



Ich hätte den Federweg noch auf wahnsinnige 130 mm erhöhen können

War aber zu faul für 2 Umdrehungen am U-Turn

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ach zum bilder machen wäre ich auch gekommen, aber ihr droht ja immer mit hochfahren und sone sachen



haaaalloooooooo !? gehts noch????

wenn ich dabei bin wird nicht hoch gefahren


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Ja weil du wieder 20kg kameragepäck dabei hattest


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Juli 2010)

ne thomas, auch so. weiß du doch.

beim nächsten schieben biste wieder am start.

da gibts keine ausrede


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> beim nächsten schieben biste wieder am start.



getroffen wird sich ehh ganz oben,-
[email protected] "die Schiebefraktion" oder die rauffahrer. 

 so eng sieht man das doch nicht...
Ti-M. is ja auch die World Cup DH strecke in willingen mit nem CC Hardtail gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (9. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen,

fährt von euch jemand Sa oder So zur Halde? Morgens oder Abends, wenn es noch halbwegs "kühl" ist? Würde mich an einem der Tage anschließen wollen. Denke Bikegirl ist dann auch dabei.


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ne thomas, auch so. weiß du doch.
> 
> beim nächsten schieben biste wieder am start.
> 
> da gibts keine ausrede



OK  Sonntag vormittag


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .
> Ti-M. is ja auch die World Cup DH strecke in willingen mit nem CC Hardtail gefahren.



Sofern ich gemeint bin...

Noch nicht, aber Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee

Spaß beiseite, die ist aufgrund der Riesendrops einige Nummern zu heftig, wenn es Chicken-Ways drumrum gibt, dann ja.

Ich hab doch nichts Anderes außer mein Argönchen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Gibt es


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Gibt es



Na dann...

Vielleicht montiere ich dann vorne mal eine 185er Scheibe und nicht unbedingt Conti RaceKing Supersonics mit 470 Gramm das Stück

Willingen muß ich auf jeden Fall auch noch mal hin.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee



du hast doch im zitat   #1436  geschrieben das du die DH gefahren bist. 

@MissGin 
 hoffe es regnet was... manche strecken sind fast unfahrbar. (gragfenwalder/mettwurst)
jedoch geht´s am kreuzweg sau schnell runter.  

sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Sollen ja hitzegewitter kommen, hoffe nicht gerade heut abend 
Denk an die beläge sonst gibt das nix sonntach


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Sollen ja hitzegewitter kommen, hoffe nicht gerade heut abend
> Denk an die beläge sonst gibt das nix sonntach



ja nee... da "saufen" wir ab aufe kirmes.  

Thomas,- 1 paar habe ich da. 
oder brauchste für vorne u. hinten ?


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Ne wichtig wäre hinten da ist nix mehr, die letzte abfahrt in willingen kam ich ganz schön ins schwitzen


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du hast doch im zitat   #1436  geschrieben das du die DH gefahren bist.



Jepp, gestern aber in Wibe und nicht in Willingen, wie Du geschrieben hast.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Wer die gefahren ist verwechselt die nie mehr


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Wer die gefahren ist verwechselt die nie mehr



Ich glaube auch

Willingen steht auch noch auf meiner Liste...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ne wichtig wäre hinten



wollt schon sagen...  wenn du voren die bälege runter hättest,- das geht doch garnicht.


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Naja eigentlich soll man ja vorn mehr bremsen als hinte 70 -30 soweit ich weiß aber mach ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## MissGin (9. Juli 2010)

@Tokessa: Gott sei dank! Noch einer, der so bremst wie ich *lach* meine Bremse war hinten komplett runter und vorne .... irgendwie... gar nicht *lach* Daran arbeite ich jetzt mal. Hab's in Willingen schon versucht. *hehe*


----------



## der Digge (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wollt schon sagen...  wenn du voren die bälege runter hättest,- das geht doch garnicht.



Also Bremskraftverteilung 70/30 vorne/hinten und entsprechend auch Belagverschleiss, zumindets bei mir so 

wegen dem Shirt schaffe ich diese Woche nicht mehr, bin Heute noch bis c.a. 23 Uhr dienstlich eingespannt. Aber evtl. bin ich Sonntag Halde dabei, sonst auf jeden Fall nächste Woche.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

automatisch hat man immer dern finger auf der hinterradbremse. 
u. bremst mehr hinten,-als nur punktuell vorne. 

zb:
 steile stücke auf der halde,- wie fährt man ?--> hinten bremsen u. kompl. runterschleifen bis man unten ist. 
wehedem man zieht da die vorderbremse.   
(so is dat bei mir zumin.)



ja David kein thema shirt liegt hier


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zb:
> steile stücke auf der halde,- wie fährt man ?--> hinten bremsen u. kompl. runterschleifen bis man unten ist.
> wehedem man zieht da die vorderbremse.
> (so is dat bei mir zumin.)



Hab es am letzen WE mal in Wetter ausprobiert. Und, Ergebnis: 

Hab nen Farbkasten an beiden Knie (Hämatome so groß wie Pizzateller!) und ne super Rippenprellung 

Kann aber nen richtigen Oberhausener nicht aufhalten, so ne Kleinigkeit!


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Der david hat schon recht, aber in der praxis schwer umzusetzen für mich ( und auch andere  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juli 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> fährt von euch jemand Sa oder So zur Halde? Morgens oder Abends, wenn es noch halbwegs "kühl" ist? Würde mich an einem der Tage anschließen wollen. Denke Bikegirl ist dann auch dabei.



Was hast Du denn vor ? Hoch schieben o. fahren ? 
Samstag Abend würde bei mir passen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Der david hat schon recht, aber in der praxis schwer umzusetzen für mich ( und auch andere  )



es geht ja um die brems"kraft" u. nicht um die betätigung der bremsen (hinten/vorne) an sich.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn vor ? Hoch schieben o. fahren ?
> Samstag Abend würde bei mir passen.



BITTE ! keine hochschieber/hochfahrer spaltungen betreiben.  
u. bessrer zitat   #1442  lesen. 

@3radfahrer  gute besserung


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Genau sonntach morgen treffen sich die schieber unten und die hochfahrer warten oben


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Genau sonntach morgen treffen sich die schieber unten und die hochfahrer warten oben



wie immer treffen sich alle an der "treffunkt schranke". 
die rauffahrer fahren hinten rum hoch,- in der zwischenzeit gehen die schieber den kreuzweg hoch.
erstaunlicher weise sind beide gruppen gleichzeitig oben an den bahnschwellen.


----------



## der Digge (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es geht ja um die brems"kraft" u. nicht um die betätigung der bremsen (hinten/vorne) an sich.



Wenn man Strecke und Bremspunkte kennt kann man die Bremse efektiver nutzen und es mit Jürgen Beneke halten "Bremse auf, Tempo stabilisiert" wenn es passt zwischendurch kurz den Anker werfen in Form von beide Bremse zu 

Ich hab jedenfalls Vorne den zweiten Satz Beläge runter und Hinten den ersten halb abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

@Khujand: Danke!

P.S.: Ich habe exakt 70/30 gebremst!  Ist vielleicht vom Neigungswinkel abhängig!


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> BITTE ! keine hochschieber/hochfahrer spaltungen betreiben.
> u. bessrer zitat   #1442 lesen



Verstehe ich nicht 
Ich muss doch wissen welches Bike ich sinnvollerweise einpacke.


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Das bleibt dir überlassen, artur meint wohl er will keinen keil zwischen die gruppen treiben


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

kunstflieger schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht



  #1466


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2010)

So,

für die, die es interessiert, noch ein kleiner Nachschlag vom gestrigen Tage.

Leider sind wir vor lauter Fahren nicht zum Bildermachen gekommen, daher die Nachwehen...

Staubig war es gestern...















































Die Schuhe waren neu

Interessant fande ich die statistische Abteilung...





















Mehr kann ich leider nicht bieten, beim nächsten Mal muß es auch Actionbilder geben...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Juli 2010)

sonntach morgen? ab wann? ich hoffe da ist noch nicht so warm.


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Sehr gut
Mir egal so früh wie geht.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> Mir egal so früh wie geht.



sonntach 11uhr .


----------



## MissGin (9. Juli 2010)

11 Uhr - okay. Bin dabei. so 1-2 Abfahren. Danach bin ich tot. *lach*


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2010)

Alles klar 11 Uhr schranke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Juli 2010)

11 uhr? also wenn dann fahre ich früher. denke so um 8 oder 9 uhr ist es noch ganz angenehm, um elf ist schon nichtmehr schön.

zum bremsen....ich brems komischerweise fast nur vorne es sei denn ich muss wirklich hart tempo rausnehmen dann nehm ich beide 

zum thema bremsbeläge.... david deine bremsbeläge sind heute gekommen 

sonntag wäre ich auch dabei, aber früher wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Ani (9. Juli 2010)

sonntag nachmittag wär ich dabei (ok, kommt auch aufs wetter an), noch jemand vielleicht?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> sonntag nachmittag wär ich dabei (ok, kommt auch aufs wetter an), noch jemand vielleicht?



Jo


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Juli 2010)

die einen wollen vormittag die anderen nachmittag.
vielleicht sollte man sich mal einigen

wobei ja 11:00 fest ist


----------



## Ani (10. Juli 2010)

ja mh, jetzt is für morgen gen abend (leichtes) gewitter angesagt ?!?! wir gucken einfach mal wies morgen aussieht, ob wir vormittags, nachmittags oder wegen hitzschlag oder blitzschlaggefahre vielleicht auch gar nicht fahren...


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> die einen wollen vormittag die anderen nachmittag.
> vielleicht sollte man sich mal einigen
> 
> wobei ja 11:00 fest ist



Sofern ich es schaffen sollte, würde ich mich auch der 11 Uhr Truppe anschließen wollen.

Vielleicht bis Morgen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2010)

heute morgen um 9:30h.  waren bei uns auf der terrasse +32 grad im schatten... 
also ich denke ich werde mich morgen erst um 18:00/19:00h. auf den weg zur halde machen. 

sorry morgen um 11h bin ich nicht dabei. sorry.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> heute morgen um 9:30h.  waren bei uns auf der terrasse +32 grad im schatten...
> also ich denke ich werde mich morgen erst um 18:00/19:00h. auf den weg zur halde machen.
> 
> sorry morgen um 11h bin ich nicht dabei. sorry.



Schade Artur,

bleibt es denn jetzt bei der 11 Uhr Runde bei der Zeit, oder startet diese früher?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## free-for-ride (10. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry morgen um 11h bin ich nicht dabei. sorry.



schließe mich dem an. um 1100 ist schon zu warm

wenn überhaupt dann abends, vielleicht komme ich auch gar nicht wegen der hitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (10. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also ich denke ich werde mich morgen erst um 18:00/19:00h. auf den weg zur halde machen.



kühlt´s in oberhausen früher ab??? wir haben jetzt noch 33° und die Sonne ist schon ne ganze Weile weg


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Juli 2010)

ich würd sagen ganz früh gegen 8 oder abends, mittags solls ja regnen, da sollte alles gut abkühlen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn es wirklich etwas abkühlt komme ich gegen Abend. 
Melde mich aber noch. 
@Phil: wann fahren Wir mal wieder nach Hoppenbruch ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juli 2010)

naja, wenn man den wetterberichten glauben darf, kühlt es sich nicht ab, wird nur schwülwarm. also wird von grillen auf dampfgaren umgeschaltet. 

werde wohl wenn ich lust hab morgen auf hoppenbruch zu finden sein, ne lockere runde fahren.


----------



## imba (10. Juli 2010)

Bike wieder komplett, Loki?

Werd vielleicht morgen abend auf Hoppenbruch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juli 2010)

klar, schon 2mal auf haniel gewesen. läuft sahne der brocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Juli 2010)

@nico: mal schaun, morgen denke ich eher mal nicht, aber hab ab mittwoch mittags schulferien 6 wochen lang, da kann man auch mal unter der woche winterberg oder halt hoppenbruch machen


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Juli 2010)

Moin,

bin jetzt ganz durcheinander, wahrscheinlich die Wärme

Fährt jetzt jemand um 11 Uhr, oder fahren jetzt alle um 18/19 Uhr?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Maary (11. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich bin seit heute dann auch ganz offiziell Einwohnerin von Oberhausen und wollte mich mal kurz hier vorstellen.
Ich bin 21, war schon das ein oder andere mal Gast bei euch auf der Halde und hoffe mich demnächst dann auch mal der ein oder anderen Gruppe anschließen zu können, da ich hier noch nicht allzu viele Leute kenne.
Gruß marylin


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Hi Maary, willkommen im schönen Ruhrpott

Kann mir jemand nen guten shop in Bottrop oder in der Nähe empfehlen ?


----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

Von mir dann auch mal herzliches Willkommen 
@creative : WatzUp Oberhausen ist gar nicht mal schlecht(kennst du aber bestimmt).
Sonst kenn ich hier nicht wirklich Shops für DH und FR


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Watzup kannte ich noch nich. 
Komme aus dem tiefsten Bottrop und bin sonst immer bei Radsport Bomm. Oder seit neustem nennen die sich cannondale station ^^.

Sind die bei Watzup gut, was haste für Erfahrungen gemacht mit denen ?


----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Watzup kannte ich noch nich.
> Komme aus dem tiefsten Bottrop und bin sonst immer bei Radsport Bomm. Oder seit neustem nennen die sich cannondale station ^^.
> 
> Sind die bei Watzup gut, was haste für Erfahrungen gemacht mit denen ?



Also hab mir vor langer Zeit da mal ein Hardtail gekauft. Das war im Sonderangebot und richtig gut für die damalige Zeit^^
Sonst habe ich mein Bike da öfter mal für kleinere Reperaturen abgegeben,immer alles bestens und so Kleinteile kann man da eigentlich auch ganz gut kaufen


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie hält man es um diese Uhrzeit am besten aus und da ich noch zwei wochen Urlaub hab spricht auch nix dagegen jetzt noch zu posten 

Ich will da mein Hinterrad asymmetrisch zentrieren lassen, so das es ins Big Hit 7 passt. Und wenn die grad dabei sind dann auch die Kassette vom alten ans neue Hinterrad.
Hatte hier bei einem Händler gefragt aber die meinten 3 Tage würde es dauern weil die grad soviel zutun hätten XP


----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

Genau,ich hab erstmal bis September frei. Wenn man frei hat,kann man das Wetter wenigstens aushalten^^
Joa,das müssten die auf jeden Fall hinkriegen^^
Ruf am besten mal an und frag nach und auch gleich nach dem Preis fragen,manche Arbeiten sind bei denen doch ziemlich teuer.
http://www.watzup-oberhausen.de/


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Hab denen grade mal ne mail geschrieben wie es preislich aussieht.
Hätte auch spaß es mal selbst zu probieren aber ich hab kp ob ich es hinkriege.
Hab noch nie ein Rad zentriert und es dann direkt asymmetrisch zu machen, na ich weiß nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

An solche Sachen traue ich mich auch nicht ran,ich bin schon froh wenn der Gabelservice ohne Schäden klappt


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Ich geb eigentlich ungern was in nen Laden. So hab ich immer den Ãberblick wenn was kaputt geht.Aber bevor ich mir was kaputt mache geb ich es dann doch lieber ab.
Ist ja schlieÃlich auch nich so ganz billig, wenn ich Ã¼berlege das ich an die 1000â¬ komme wenn ich fertig bin XP
Aber was tut man nich alles fÃ¼r sein Hobby


----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

Kenn ich.
Das erste Jahr : Bor,iss das n geiles Hobby,macht Spaß,nette Leute,man iss draußen,perfekt

Zweite Jahr : Ich brauch n neues Bike

Dritte Jahr : Ich brauch neue Teile(Zu schlecht oder kaputt) 

Aber nach 2-3 Jahren ist der Ausstieg schon verpasst,dann ist man süchtig


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Das jetzt ist mein erstes richtiges Bike was man als freerider bezeichnen kann.
Das vorher war ein Dirt/Freeride Rahmen von Heli Bikes.
Lustig ist ja nur das es nicht nur ein Hobby bleibt sondern echt zum Lifestyle wird ^^


----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Das jetzt ist mein erstes richtiges Bike was man als freerider bezeichnen kann.
> Das vorher war ein Dirt/Freeride Rahmen von Heli Bikes.
> Lustig ist ja nur das es nicht nur ein Hobby bleibt sondern echt zum Lifestyle wird ^^



Sieht aber schon sehr schick aus das Bike
Ja,und der Lifestyle iss mindestens genau so teuer wie das Hobby selbst
Ohoh,ich glaube,dass wir gleich zerrissen werden wenn die anderen hier unser OT-Kaffeekränzchen sehen


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Thx

Ich glaub auch entweder werden wir geköpft oder die löschen den Hauptteil XD


----------



## miss glückt (12. Juli 2010)

Erst wird gelöscht,dann wird geköpft 
SO,ich gehe mal schlafen,man sieht sich bestimmt mal auf der Halde,aber nicht bei dem Wetter^^
Gn8


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Yo n8, ich hau mich auch aufs Ohr. Mal sehen ob man überhaupt pennen kann ^^.

Man sieht sich.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

Maary schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich bin seit heute dann auch ganz offiziell Einwohnerin von Oberhausen und wollte mich mal kurz hier vorstellen.
> Ich bin 21, war schon das ein oder andere mal Gast bei euch auf der Halde und hoffe mich demnächst dann auch mal der ein oder anderen Gruppe anschließen zu können, da ich hier noch nicht allzu viele Leute kenne.
> Gruß marylin



Willkommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (12. Juli 2010)

@maary: willkommen im pott

@rest: wie siehts donnerstag mit ner feierabendrunde auf der halde aus?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

@rest: 
bin dabei...  PS: aber nur wenn du nicht mehr aufe halde rauchst.


----------



## free-for-ride (12. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du nicht mehr aufe halde rauchst.





ohne kippe bin ich nur nen halber mensch


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. Juli 2010)

ich hatte vor längerer zeit mal nachgefragt, wie das mit zentrieren ist.
Ihr ansage war 2 wochen und ich solle das bloß´nicht selber einspeichen weil die dann immer alles korrigieren müssten 

dann hab ich es selbst gemacht und das war nicht nur 90 billiger sondern ging auch 13 tage schneller


----------



## Tommy B. (12. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ohne kippe bin ich nur nen halber mensch



Aber Du warst nicht am Samstag Abend vor unserem kleinen Finale auf der Halde  ?

Da hats doch tatsächlich gebrannt 
Zwei Löschzüge + 1 VW Bus waren da oben ...

Ist halt extrem trocken & heiss da oben, auch abends noch.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## free-for-ride (12. Juli 2010)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Aber Du warst nicht am Samstag Abend vor unserem kleinen Finale auf der Halde  ?



neee, hab nen alibi, da war ich mit meiner frau zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> @rest: wie siehts donnerstag mit ner feierabendrunde auf der halde aus?



Würde mich auch anschließen wollen, sofern nicht zu früh. 19.00 Uhr wäre perfekt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Grade mal bei Wazup angerufen, die wollen auch mit Kassettenwechsel und umzentrieren 25 und 3 Tage. XP


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Grade mal bei Wazup angerufen, die wollen auch mit Kassettenwechsel und umzentrieren 25 und 3 Tage. XP


 welches problem hast du an deinem bike ?


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Muss das HR asymmetrisch umzentriert haben fürn Big Hit 7 Rahmen und die Kassette von einer alten Felge an die neue.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Muss das HR asymmetrisch umzentriert haben fürn Big Hit 7 Rahmen und die Kassette von einer alten Felge an die neue.



so einfach ist das nicht.
das hinterrad muss im rahmen sein,- damit man nachmessen kann wie viel rüberzentriert werden muss.


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, waren es glaube ich 6mm in Richtung Scheibe.
Ich würds ja gerne selber probieren aber ob ich es ohne Höhenschlag oder so hinkriege ist ne andere Frage 
Normal müsste ich ja nur die Speichen auf einer Seite um ne halbe Drehung anziehen, solang bin es passt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Juli 2010)

machen denn die speichen das mit? nich das du kürzere bzw längere brauchst.


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ja eben mit dem von Wazup telefoniert.
Er meinte es würde nen zwanni kosten + fünf für die Kassette.
Da die dort auch Specialized verkaufen denke ich mal er hätte schon was gesagt wegen neuen Speichen.


----------



## free-for-ride (12. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Würde mich auch anschließen wollen, sofern nicht zu früh. 19.00 Uhr wäre perfekt.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten




wegen Donnerstag und Halde: 19:00 an der schranke ist ok.
wer schließt sich an?


----------



## Ani (12. Juli 2010)

am donnerstag wären tobi und ich wohl auch wieder ne runde mit dabei. 

@ creative, wundert mich, dass die jungs von watzup gesagt haben, dass dauert nur drei tage, wo ich mal was angefragt hatte meinten die immer, dass sie extrem viel zu tun haben und daher frühstens in drei wochen fertig sind..
ansonsten sind die da aber sehr nett und vom fach. in der nähe von bottrop gibts an mtb-läden sonst noch tretobratze (essen-zentrum), einen trek-konzeptstore (essen-zentrum), s-tec (am ADW bei Schermbeck), watzup-duisburg, 2 oder 3 läden in bochum zentrum, bigwheel in oer-erkenschwick, mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (12. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> am donnerstag wären tobi und ich wohl auch wieder ne runde mit dabei.
> 
> @ creativ, wundert mich, dass die jungs von watzup gesagt haben, dass dauert nur drei tage, wo ich mal was angefragt hatte meinten die immer, dass sie extrem viel zu tun haben und daher frühstens in drei wochen fertig sind..
> ansonsten sind die da aber sehr nett und vom fach. in der nähe von bottrop gibts an mtb-läden sonst noch tretobratze (essen-zentrum), einen trek-konzeptstore (essen-zentrum), s-tec (am ADW bei Schermbeck), watzup-duisburg, 2 oder 3 läden in bochum zentrum, bigwheel in oer-erkenschwick, mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein.



Ich hab sonst immer meinen Mechaniker in Gelsenkirchen gehabt. Er kann eigtl. auch alles. Er ist auch nicht so teuer wie ein normaler. Bei denen braucht man auch eigtl. gar kein Termin vereinbaren.
Er ist leider noch verkrankt. Macht es aus reinen Hobby und er hat halt das passende Werkzeug dazu und kann auch Sachen drehen wie zum Beispiel die Dämpferbuchsen speziell und hunderstel Millimeter genau sie fräsen.


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

@Ani 
danke für die Tipps. Also ich hatte direkt per Telefon mit der Werkstatt gesprochen glaube ich und er meinte so kleinigkeiten würden dann dazwischen geschoben.
Da es aber vom Preis und von der Zeit her das selbe ist wie bei Radsport Bomm hier in Bottrop Boy, werde ich es hier machen lassen weil es auch nur 5min mit dem Rad weg ist. Jetzt muss ich nur hoffen das ich die Teile von BMO am Samstag bekomme wenn ich sie Donnerstag bestelle.
Ich werde ohne Witz langsam doof ohne Bike.

@Cr3ckb0t 
Immer gut wenn man so einen kennt. Ich meine ich hab selbst Fachabi in Automatisierungstechnik und dementsprechend auch gelernt CNC Programme zu schreiben und von Hand zu drehen, aber man hat ja leider nicht so tolle Maschinen zuhause


----------



## Snap4x (12. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> @Ani
> danke für die Tipps. Also ich hatte direkt per Telefon mit der Werkstatt gesprochen glaube ich und er meinte so kleinigkeiten würden dann dazwischen geschoben.
> Da es aber vom Preis und von der Zeit her das selbe ist wie bei Radsport Bomm hier in Bottrop Boy, werde ich es hier machen lassen weil es auch nur 5min mit dem Rad weg ist. Jetzt muss ich nur hoffen das ich die Teile von BMO am Samstag bekomme wenn ich sie Donnerstag bestelle.
> Ich werde ohne Witz langsam doof ohne Bike.
> ...




Ist das der da beim Tetraeder? Da bei Ostermann? 
Hab mal mit den Typen da schon mal ne Runde gedreht Ganz cool der Typo.


----------



## creative-mind (12. Juli 2010)

Yo genau der.Sind eigentlich alle voll korrekt da und haben mir auch schon Werkzeug geliehen und so.
Ich denke mal bei dem Wetter sind 3 Tage Wartezeit einfach normal.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (13. Juli 2010)

maa leudeee  will mir wer sein auto leihen ich will mal wieder nach hoppen bruch i wie mit alle man


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> noch verkrankt.



du auch ein biscken...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

Grob angedacht ist  am Sonntag (18.07.) Willingen.


----------



## tokessa (13. Juli 2010)

Grob angedacht ???


----------



## MissGin (13. Juli 2010)

hmmmm... willingen.... hmmmmmm.... ich fliege Montag in den Urlaub und muss Sonntag Abend nach Lünen... hmmmm.... da liegt Willingen ja fast auf dem Weg (zumindest Lünen auf dem Rückweg) hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... 

verdammt. )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (13. Juli 2010)

Schönen urlaub, falls man sich sonntag nicht sieht


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

skaster  vs Khujand  







MissGin schön urlaub,-   wohin gehts denn ?


----------



## MissGin (13. Juli 2010)

Danke! Nach Island. Gott, was freue ich mich auf frische 15-18 Grad


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> Danke! Nach Island. Gott, was freue ich mich auf frische 15-18 Grad



ohh noo,- mag ja wunderschön sein,- ist  aber nicht mein breitengrad...
alles gute .


----------



## free-for-ride (13. Juli 2010)

muss leider für Donnerstag und auch für Sonntag absagen.
Grund:
2 Risse im Innenmeniskus und ein defekt im Außenmeniskus sowie Kreuzbänder die ihre Funktion eingestellt haben (schei$$e).
Dabei hatte ich mich voll auf Sonntag gefreut.

ps. @Artur, wären wir mal im Liegestuhl geblieben, dann wäre nix passiert 
Man sollte mit defektem Meniskus kein Fussball zoggen.


----------



## skaster (13. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> muss leider für Donnerstag und auch für Sonntag absagen.
> Grund:
> 2 Risse im Innenmeniskus und ein defekt im Außenmeniskus sowie Kreuzbänder die ihre Funktion eingestellt haben (schei$$e).
> Dabei hatte ich mich voll auf Sonntag gefreut.
> ...


f to the uck

Kurier die Geschichte mal richtig aus, wenn es halt nicht anders geht, ab unter's Messer, vorher schauen wo man das am Besten machen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juli 2010)

gute besserung!

wäre wohl donnerstag dabei. 19:00 an der schranke/kreuzweg?


----------



## Snap4x (13. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du auch ein biscken...



Ja mein Bike ist krank. Hat ein bissl Öl auf den vorderen Bremsbeläge...


----------



## Ani (13. Juli 2010)

sollte jemand eine rote alpina bikebrille auf der halde finden (oben auf der halde, schotterweg oder unterer teil vom grafenwalder) ist das vermutich meine, die mir beim nach hause schieben (weil plattfuss) abhandengekommen ist. also sollte jemand das gute stück finden, wäre es super wenn er/sie sich melden könnte


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Man sollte mit defektem Meniskus kein Fussball zoggen.



man sollte mit Peter kein Fussball spielen.


----------



## tokessa (14. Juli 2010)

Lol


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag..
Hab gerade n bisschen mitm Artur geschrieben und Sonntag Willingen würde in meinen "Ich habe nach meinem Abi viel Freizeit Plan" gut reinpassen.
Arturs Auto ist voll, Daniel fährt nicht. Der hat mir aber gesagt, dass tokessa fährt.
Deshalb frage an dich.. hättest du noch n Platz für mich im Auto frei? Nur für mich, ohne Rad. Das wird dann da gemietet.. =/
Wär super genial


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Tag..
> Hab gerade n bisschen mitm Artur geschrieben und Sonntag Willingen würde in meinen "Ich habe nach meinem Abi viel Freizeit Plan" gut reinpassen.
> Arturs Auto ist voll, Daniel fährt nicht. Der hat mir aber gesagt, dass tokessa fährt.
> Deshalb frage an dich.. hättest du noch n Platz für mich im Auto frei? Nur für mich, ohne Rad. Das wird dann da gemietet.. =/
> Wär super genial



der GMP-Alex (sohn vom schroeti) fahrt auch mit,-der hat meinen alten citroen berlingo,-da ist 100%tig paltz für dich. 

ich klär das ab Nora  ok.


----------



## miss glückt (14. Juli 2010)

Ich bin vielleicht auch dabei,aber ich kann das nicht sicher sagen(kommt auf den Zustand Sonntag morgen an) und daher wird mit mitnehmen schlecht,sons hätte ich dich mitgenommen.


----------



## GMP-Alex (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin mit dabei am Sonntag und hätte noch 2 Plätze frei.
Wer mit will einfach sagen und dann machen wir am besten einen Treffpunkt aus (ein Navi wäre auch nicht schlecht ).

Alex


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

100% dabei sind:

*2Pac,-
*petete2000,- 
*GMP-Alex.
*Maary
*Ani
*Spice
*tokessa 
*snowbikerin 
*miss glückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (14. Juli 2010)

GMP-Alex schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dabei am Sonntag und hätte noch 2 Plätze frei.
> Wer mit will einfach sagen und dann machen wir am besten einen Treffpunkt aus (ein Navi wäre auch nicht schlecht ).
> 
> Alex



Also wenn ich keinem n Platz wegnehmen würde,würde ich mir einen reservieren lassen 
Aber nur falls wirklich kein anderer mehr will.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Also wenn ich keinem n Platz wegnehmen würde,würde ich mir einen reservieren lassen
> Aber nur falls wirklich kein anderer mehr will.



passt doch supper Nora ohne bike u. Markus mit bike in meinem alten berlingo


----------



## GMP-Alex (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> passt doch supper Nora ohne bike u. Markus mit bike in meinem alten berlingo



Dann machen wir es so!


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Juli 2010)

hört sich doch super an
ich könnte auch noch n navi bereitstellen..
GMP-Alex hat die Wahl: zwischen einem becker navi und einem garmin.
Du entscheidest ;-)
einfachster treffpunkt ist doch eigentlich artur-home, oder?


----------



## GMP-Alex (14. Juli 2010)

Ja da wäre ich auch für...Müssen nur mal schauen wann.


----------



## creative-mind (14. Juli 2010)

Alter Falter geht das Wetter hier grad ab. Auf der Gungstr. liegt schon ein Baum über beide Fahrbahnen


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Juli 2010)

hier in essen gings einigermaßen.. zwar heftiger wind, der mich aufm motorrad schon ganz schon hin und her geworfen hat, aber sonst.. stehn bei mir in der straße noch alle bäume


----------



## creative-mind (14. Juli 2010)

Hat einer von euch zufällig noch ne günstige Singlespeedkurbel ?


----------



## Ani (14. Juli 2010)

also am sonntag würden tobi und ich auch mit nach willingen fahren (müssten wir vielleicht vorher mal ausprobieren ob wir die neuen räder in den wagen bekommen...). allerdings sollten wir bedenken, dass die a40 gesperrt ist und der ausweichverkehr dann wohl über die a2 läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch zufällig noch ne günstige Singlespeedkurbel ?



ich hätte da was... bei interesse kannst dich ja melden.


----------



## snowbikerin (14. Juli 2010)

creaive-mind => ich hätte da noch ne alte von truvativ.. ^^


----------



## creative-mind (14. Juli 2010)

Thx hat sich eben erledigt. Hab mir ne Hussefelt bestellt.
Trotzdem danke an euch


----------



## tokessa (15. Juli 2010)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Tag..
> Hab gerade n bisschen mitm Artur geschrieben und Sonntag Willingen würde in meinen "Ich habe nach meinem Abi viel Freizeit Plan" gut reinpassen.
> Arturs Auto ist voll, Daniel fährt nicht. Der hat mir aber gesagt, dass tokessa fährt.
> Deshalb frage an dich.. hättest du noch n Platz für mich im Auto frei? Nur für mich, ohne Rad. Das wird dann da gemietet.. =/
> Wär super genial



Hat sich dann ja erledigt 
Der trainer hat geburtstag  Happy birthday David.


----------



## MissGin (15. Juli 2010)

oh. Hat David heut Geburtstag? Soll ich singen? Soll ich?  ALLES GUUUUUTEEEEEE, Meister!


----------



## tokessa (15. Juli 2010)

Wäre nicht nötig gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

David herzlichen glückwunsch !


----------



## snowbikerin (15. Juli 2010)

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday lieber david
happy birthday to you.
;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2010)

derzeitige fahrerliste ! 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> 100% dabei sind:
> 
> *2Pac
> *petete2000
> ...


----------



## der Digge (15. Juli 2010)

danke euch


----------



## waschi82 (15. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch!

Würd wohl auch mitkommen...bin zwar derzeit der einzige der FFD der mitkommen würde aber wird bestimmt lustig! ;-)


----------



## creative-mind (15. Juli 2010)

Kennst mich zwar nich, aber auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Freeride Rules. (15. Juli 2010)

von mir auch alles gute!  ehm domenic und ich sind heut abend fahren auch dabei aber wir sind was früher da falls das bei noch jemadn der fall sein sollte
dann  bis nacher ..
ride on
kevin


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Juli 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> von mir auch alles gute!  ehm domenic und ich sind heut abend fahren auch dabei aber wir sind was früher da falls das bei noch jemadn der fall sein sollte
> dann  bis nacher ..
> ride on
> kevin



Ab wann seid Ihr denn da?

Gruß Thorsten

@der Digge: auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## chaz (15. Juli 2010)

Den nächsten Termin für Willingen bitte etwas früher ansagen. Würde auch dort mal wieder gerne hin.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juli 2010)

so, mache mich jetz auffe socken, bis gleich anner schranke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (15. Juli 2010)

liebe leute..
ich muss euch für sonntag (mal wieder) absagen..
da is ja hier im pott dieses a40 dingen und da bin ich mit meiner mama den ganzen tag unterwegs.....
hoffentlich klappts dann endlich mal beim nächsten törn nach wibe oder willingen..
wünsche euch aber gaaanz viel spaß und tolles wetter, nicht allzu viele stürze und eine recht leere strecke
ich werd den thread einfach verfolgen, dann seh ich ja, wenn das nächste mal geplant wird.
danke nochmal für das mitnahme angebot 
schönen abend noch


----------



## skaster (15. Juli 2010)

So, heute war's nicht ganz so warm wie letzte Woche.
Vor allem nicht ganz so staubig.
Mit An- und Abreise bin ich dann auf schnuckelige 51 Km gekommen .

Bis demnächst
Christoph


----------



## creative-mind (15. Juli 2010)

Snowbikerin nehms bike mit. Da kannste sicher gut wheelys und so üben.
War auch mein Plan aber ich warte noch auf Teile ^^.
Hoffe die kommen morgen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juli 2010)

jo, nächstes mal sagt ihr bescheid, dann komm ich mit dem freerider... 

war lustig heute!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (15. Juli 2010)

hmm also bei uns wurds was später wir waren gegen 10 nach 7 da 
aber i wie kein anderer oO
wir haben oben ne halbe stunde am kreuz gewartet aber es kahm keiner joa ,dann sind wir nach der zweiten abfahrt auch abgehauen 
der grafenwalder is ja mal richtig schei**e!
naja 
bis denne
kevin 
ps wir haben euch wohl beim hoch schieben verpasst -__-


----------



## CHRISE (15. Juli 2010)

wäre gerne sonntag in willingen dabei wenn mich einer mitnehmen könnte


----------



## LaiNico (16. Juli 2010)

*hierhier
ich wäre auch gern bei einer reise nach willingen dabei.
wenn also noch irgendwo ein platz im auto frei ist... würde ich mich freuen.

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> oben ne halbe stunde am kreuz gewartet



dir ist nicht zu helfen...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2010)

Treffpunkt ist Sonntag um 8:30h. bei mir (GMP-Alex) 
danach abholung von miss glückt+2Pac.
um 8:50 wären wir  (unten an der halde) an der auffahrt zur A2 richtung Dortmund.
dort am seitenstreifen  warten wir auf Ani u. Spice.
um ca. 9:10h.sind wir dann an der ausfahrt in Gladbeck auf der  Essener str.   dort steht dann tokessa + auto. 
dann gehts mit 4 autos richtung willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (16. Juli 2010)

Fährt denn keiner am Sonntag auf der Autobahn?


----------



## tokessa (16. Juli 2010)

Doch, richtung willingen


----------



## free-for-ride (16. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Fährt denn keiner am Sonntag auf der Autobahn?



nein, posen ist out 



			
				tokessa schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, richtung willingen



aber nicht über die A40


----------



## feltq200 (16. Juli 2010)

soo  hallo leute  
ich werd wohl heute gegen 7 wieder auf der halde sein..
sollte jemand lust haben kann er sich mal mlden damit iuch bescheid weis...
01737192592

gruß domme


----------



## miss glückt (16. Juli 2010)

Ok,ich bin auch dabei Alex


----------



## ursel_01 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tage bin ich auch mal wieder da.Habe seit 3 jahren nicht mehr aufm Rad gesessen.
Gesundheitsbedingt!Komme aus Schmachtendorf, habe also die Halde quasi um die Ecke.
Wann ist der nächste Termin???

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (16. Juli 2010)

so feltq200 und ich machen uns jetzt schön gemütlich auf die socken zur halde wenn jemand da is bg mal


----------



## anne waffel (16. Juli 2010)

@urselmaus, pass' auf, wenn Khujand sich meldet - er hat das gesamte weibliche Inventar des IBC auf der Freundesliste 
@Khu, sorry, mein Freund  aber das musst sein - wir können die Damen ja nicht ungewarnt mit Dir zusammentreffen lassen

Anne...Halde


----------



## ursel_01 (16. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> @urselmaus, pass' auf, wenn Khujand sich meldet - er hat das gesamte weibliche Inventar des IBC auf der Freundesliste
> @Khu, sorry, mein Freund  aber das musst sein - wir können die Damen ja nicht ungewarnt mit Dir zusammentreffen lassen
> 
> Anne...Halde



Soll er sich melden, habe seit gerade mein neues Rad und bin morgen mit nem Freund auf der Halde!


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juli 2010)

Wer hat den morgen früh Lust auf eine runde.
Enduro oder Dh ? Oder Hoppenbruch ?


----------



## LaiNico (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon kein Platz mehr in den Autos ist:
Ist denn noch jemand am Sonntag auf einer Halde oder ähnlichem im Ruhrpott unterwegs?


----------



## GMP-Alex (16. Juli 2010)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> liebe leute..
> ich muss euch für sonntag (mal wieder) absagen..
> da is ja hier im pott dieses a40 dingen und da bin ich mit meiner mama den ganzen tag unterwegs.....
> hoffentlich klappts dann endlich mal beim nächsten törn nach wibe oder willingen..
> ...




So Leute 1 Platz ist wieder frei.... 
Noch wer mit will einfach reinschreiben


----------



## waschi82 (16. Juli 2010)

ich fahre dann um neun hier los...
auf die A2 aber nett...ich fahr über die 44 und dann die äh keine ahnung nach brilon die..
vor ort treffen?


----------



## imba (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte an diesem Wochenende Hoppenbruch oder Rheinelbe Halde angedacht. Also falls jemand unterwegs sein sollte, sagt mal Bescheid.


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juli 2010)

Wann ? 
Und wo ist Rheinelbe ?


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Juli 2010)

halde rheinelbe ist da, wohin sich schon seit über 50 Jahren keine meisterschale verlaufen hat 

ganz garstiges loch. schlimmer noch als oberhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (16. Juli 2010)

Bin heute zum ersten mal mit meinem neuen Big Hit 7 durch Bottrop gerollert und bei Bomm reingeschaut.
Zwei bis Drei Kilometer Brake und Chainless


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen in meinen Maps gesucht und Rheinelbe ist mir zu klein.
Wenn sich nichts anderes ergibt bin ich morgen früh auf Haniel zum Enduro fahren. Ich denke ab neun.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Juli 2010)

das ist die halde auf der ich meine milz eingebüßt habe


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Juli 2010)

Ah o.k. Also nicht gut


----------



## creative-mind (16. Juli 2010)

Alle man den Hintern in die Wohnung, die Blitze sehen nich gut aus ^^


----------



## Freeride Rules. (16. Juli 2010)

also dommenic (feltq200) und ich sind wenn weter is morgen wieder auf der haniel unterwegs und sonntag auf jedenfall 
wer möchte kann sich anschliessen.
mfg kevin


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. Juli 2010)

soo wir fahren hier so gegen 3 uhr los und sind dann gegen 4 halb 5 da 
wenn sich noch jemand anschliessen will soll er/sie bescheid sagen 
mfg kevin


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. Juli 2010)

so und jetzt sry für den 3 post hintereinander ! xD
domenic und ich fahren jetzt los wenn noch wer kommt bis gleich dann
mfg kevin


----------



## imba (17. Juli 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> halde rheinelbe ist da, wohin sich schon seit über 50 Jahren keine meisterschale verlaufen hat
> 
> ganz garstiges loch. schlimmer noch als oberhausen



nee, in Essen ist die Halde nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (17. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist Sonntag um 8:30h. bei mir (GMP-Alex)
> danach abholung von miss glückt+2Pac.
> um 8:50 wären wir  (unten an der halde) an der auffahrt zur A2 richtung Dortmund.
> dort am seitenstreifen  warten wir auf Ani u. Spice.
> ...



Bleibt´s jetzt bei dem Plan?


----------



## giromechaniker (17. Juli 2010)

bin morgen auch am start für willingen. fahre beim tokessa mit @markus jo soweit ich weiß schon.hast dein rad nur fertig?soll ich vorsichtshalber nochmal die kefü von mir mitnehmen


----------



## ursel_01 (17. Juli 2010)

Hat zufällig einer von Euch an den Strecken aufm Schlacke (Haniel) mit gebastelt???
Wenn ja: habt Ihr gut gemacht!
Macht Laune, viel besser als früher die "schwarze Seite" etc..............


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juli 2010)

Rotes BMXTB ? 
Dann haben Wir uns heute morgen gesehen. 
Blaues Helius.


----------



## ursel_01 (17. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Rotes BMXTB ?
> Dann haben Wir uns heute morgen gesehen.
> Blaues Helius.



Rotes BMXTB mit 24 Zoll und ner Pike!
Daneben ein Scott-Fully

Dann gehörst Du vermutlich den Beiden an, die runter gefahren sind als wir auf dem Weg nach oben waren,richtig??


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juli 2010)

so, hab vorhin mal geschaut, wieso ich keine bremswirkung hatte. es hat sich ein belag von der trägerplatte verabschiedet. mangels ersatzbeläge muss ich meinen "freerider" fertig machen um morgen fahren zu können. *hat evtl für mich einen adapter für scheibenbremse über? brauche IS to PM8"...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (17. Juli 2010)

ursel_01 schrieb:


> Rotes BMXTB mit 24 Zoll und ner Pike!
> Daneben ein Scott-Fully
> 
> Dann gehörst Du vermutlich den Beiden an, die runter gefahren sind als wir auf dem Weg nach oben waren,richtig??



Genau, war mein Vatter und ich. Wir waren heute mal zum Höhenmeter sammeln da.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Bleibt´s jetzt bei dem Plan?



ja...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2010)

CHRISE schrieb:


> wäre gerne sonntag in willingen dabei wenn mich einer mitnehmen könnte



um ca. 9:10h.sind wir dann an der ausfahrt in Gladbeck auf der Essener str. 
CHRISE 
kommst du kommst du auch zur ausfahrt in Gladbeck auf der Essener str. ?


----------



## foenfrisur (17. Juli 2010)

imba schrieb:


> nee, in Essen ist die Halde nicht.



kein wunder, hier wird ja auch kein fußball gespielt....
und unseren dreck haben wir in den umliegenden städten aufschütten lassen


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> @urselmaus, pass' auf, wenn Khujand sich meldet - er hat das gesamte weibliche Inventar des IBC auf der Freundesliste
> @Khu, sorry, mein Freund  aber das musst sein - wir können die Damen ja nicht ungewarnt mit Dir zusammentreffen lassen
> 
> Anne...Halde



 les ich ja jetzt erst... 

Anne Anne.


----------



## tokessa (17. Juli 2010)

So auto gepackt, bis gleich 
@ Giro, kann 10 min später werden


----------



## Snap4x (17. Juli 2010)

Ach ja... die Autobahn morgen nur für uns 
Keiner von euch wirklich da?


----------



## snowbikerin (17. Juli 2010)

bin ab 4:30 auf der autobahn..
mutter hat den masterplan ausgeheckt *kotz*


----------



## Snap4x (17. Juli 2010)

4:30 Uhr morgends?


----------



## Freeride Rules. (17. Juli 2010)

so domenic und ich sind jetzt wieder da 
ehm hat gestern einer von euch zufällig meinen handschuh gefunden und ihn mitgenommen(roekel dh handschuh mit carbon protektoren in grün schwarz)
joa morgen nochmal haniel und dann is ersma pause  
am we gehts dann nach bonn ins siebengebirge *_*!
naja wie gesagt homas is soweit ers poisen fertig hat auch dabei wer sich noch anschliessen möchte sagt bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Juli 2010)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt homas is soweit ers poison fertig hat auch dabei wer sich noch anschliessen möchte sagt bescheid



so... hab den kasten nicht fertig bekommen, dafür bissl bremsenroulette gespielt und so zumindest via mischbremsanlage ein fahrbares rad hinbekommen. bin also morgen vor ort.

edit sagt: wäre morgen gegen 11 uhr vor ort. falls noch wer kommt, kurz hier schreiben, treffpunkt wie immer an der schranke/kreuzweg unten.


----------



## CHRISE (18. Juli 2010)

wie ist das jetzt mit willingen brauche eine konkrete aussage ob mich einer mitnimmt und wenn wann und wo treffen??? bin morgen mal gegen 7.45uhr hier online


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2010)

Bin leider raus für heute..
Sitz grad noch mit nem Kumpel im Krankenhaus und lassen  seine gebrochene Nase verarzten...komm sicher nicht vor sieben inne Falle...das wird mir dann leider doch etwas zu knapp...

Viel Spaß euch aber und vielleicht bis demnächst mal in Oberhausen!!


----------



## chaz (18. Juli 2010)

Wer hat denn da den 2. Platz gemacht, Waschi?


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2010)

Nicht mein Kumpel...der andere ist in nen Scherbenhaufen gefallen...rûckwärts...man man was für'n Abend...


----------



## creative-mind (18. Juli 2010)

Waschi erzähl mehr, was wo wie wer Oo ?


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2010)

ach ich war gestern mit kumpels feiern und da wars halt sehr voll und viele leute waren sehr voll..
dadurch ergab sich eine agressive stimmung. und irgendwann flogen dort mal stühle und flaschen und dann auf einmal bei uns...schwupp waren wir mittendrin...dann ging alles ganz schnell und die veranstaltung war vorbei. wir ab ins krankenhaus und dann um sieben zu hause gewesen. toll...aber was macht man nicht alles ;-) hab meinen kumpel dann nach hause gefahren. 
wie gesagt der andere der ihm eine gegeben hat wusste nicht das mein kumpel kickboxer ist und das hatte sich dann ziemlich schnell erledigt..
somit konnte ich dann leider nicht um neun los fahren nach willingen und hab fast den ganzen tag geschlafen...tz tz tz tz tz tz tz.....


----------



## Freeride Rules. (19. Juli 2010)

hmm heut haniel war gut 
jetzt erstmal pause 4 tage hintereinander reichen fürs erste 
naja bis dann
mfg kevin


----------



## creative-mind (19. Juli 2010)

Nächsten Samstag sollte nach nem halben Jahr Bauphase mein neues Bike fertig sein. Werde dann wohl auf Haniel sein.Man freu ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pac (19. Juli 2010)

Willingen war gut.


----------



## mikeymark (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr geil  
Aber nichts für mich, ich wäre drumherum gefahren


----------



## tokessa (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo mikey, du und die meisten anderen


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2010)

Arthur
schade das du den X.up  nicht gestand hast.
bei der höhe u. nach einer 1 jährigen pause,-das erste mal wieder aufe´m bike.
is das schon ok...


----------



## mikeymark (19. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Paar davon kaufen [ame="http://vimeo.com/11976491"]BigBalls! By Lindsey Voreis with Kirin and Erika on Vimeo[/ame] , dann klappt es bestimmt besser


----------



## tokessa (19. Juli 2010)

Na wer hat sich da im wald versteckt während ich höchstleistung bringe ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (19. Juli 2010)

ich wars nicht


----------



## Feel the Dirt (19. Juli 2010)

19uhr bin ich an der schranke zu einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde wer sich anschließen möchte Buntes SX Trail


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2010)

von letztem donnerstag:


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> von letztem donnerstag:



Immer diese neumodischen Laufräder ohne Schnellspanner

An die Willingen-Crew:

Gibt es noch mehr Bilder, auch gerne mit dem Höchstleistenden

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2010)

viel genialer finde ich, einer arbeitet, alle anderen stehen drumrum  (mir eingeschlossen)


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> viel genialer finde ich, einer arbeitet, alle anderen stehen drumrum  (mir eingeschlossen)



Ein Arbeiter, der Rest Manager

Ich war während der Reparatur kurzzeitig verreist

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ani (19. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Na wer hat sich da im wald versteckt während ich höchstleistung bringe ???



was denn, man sieht doch eindeutig wie wir uns grad intensiev in botanischen dingen weiterbilden  Space ist sogar ganz in den fingerhut vertieft 

angesichts dessen, dass es mein bike ist habe ich beim schlauchflicken sozusagen seelischen beistand geleistet... hat aber nix geholfen. am sonntag hat sich in willingen erst elendig der schlauch hinten verabschiedet und weils so schön war der vorn auch noch. anscheinend ne fehlproduktion


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> ...hat aber nix geholfen. am sonntag hat sich in willingen erst elendig der schlauch hinten verabschiedet und weils so schön war der vorn auch noch. anscheinend ne fehlproduktion



irgendwie ist da der wurm drin. check mal die felgen und reifen nach fremdkörpern und kanten ab.

und das talkum nicht vergessen!


----------



## NoPussyWay (19. Juli 2010)

Bei dir waren es ja Zum glück nur die Schläuche, bei meinem Noton war anscheinend irgendwann das x9 schaltwerk so neidisch auf die sich drehenden Felgen das es einfach kurzerhand ne runde mit gedreht hat. 
Schaltwerk gebrochen und Speichen krum...
Das war's dann gestern.


----------



## skaster (19. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> viel genialer finde ich, einer arbeitet, alle anderen stehen drumrum  (mir eingeschlossen)


Ganz alleine hab ich ja nicht rumgewerkelt.



Ani schrieb:


> angesichts dessen, dass es mein bike ist habe ich beim schlauchflicken  sozusagen seelischen beistand geleistet... hat aber nix geholfen. am  sonntag hat sich in willingen erst elendig der schlauch hinten  verabschiedet und weils so schön war der vorn auch noch. anscheinend ne  fehlproduktion


Schon mal über Tubeless nachgedacht? 
Oder nimm doch mal Schläuche, auf denen das Herstellungsdatum nicht mit römischen Zahlen geschrieben wurde .

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (19. Juli 2010)

jaja, mach dich nur lustig  auf dem rocky hab ich auch tubeless, aber auf dem freerider nicht, müsst dafür andere felgen holen/umrüsten.

das mit dem schaltwerk ist ja echt supermau, sowas kann einem echt die laune verderben...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> ...müsst dafür andere felgen holen/umrüsten...



bau die laufräder doch im "ghetto-style" auf tubeless. gibts im forum hier anleitungen zu.


----------



## tokessa (20. Juli 2010)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Bei dir waren es ja Zum glück nur die Schläuche, bei meinem Noton war anscheinend irgendwann das x9 schaltwerk so neidisch auf die sich drehenden Felgen das es einfach kurzerhand ne runde mit gedreht hat.
> Schaltwerk gebrochen und Speichen krum...
> Das war's dann gestern.



Oh das hat sich ja noch richtig gelohnt  Wir kamen alle ohne panne durch 

Platten ??? Hab ich noch nie gehabt 





Für Ti Max, der höchstleistende


----------



## Markus1234 (20. Juli 2010)

Der Christoph macht auf euren Touren den Service? Das ist echter Luxus, vllt. sollte ich lieber in Oberhausen fahren ;-)
Gruß Markus


----------



## der Digge (20. Juli 2010)

Platten kenn ich neuerdings auch wieder, letzte mal Willingen nach 6 Jahren das erste mal wieder richtig "booom" kaputt  Aber immerhin war ich mit der Gondel genau so schnell wie die Jungs mit'm Rad


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

Markus1234 schrieb:


> sollte ich lieber in Oberhausen fahren ;-)



ja donnerstach ist wieder feierabend runde ...


----------



## skaster (20. Juli 2010)

Markus1234 schrieb:


> Der Christoph macht auf euren Touren den Service? Das ist echter Luxus, vllt. sollte ich lieber in Oberhausen fahren ;-)
> Gruß Markus


 Ne, lass das lieber, nicht dass in Oberhausen auch plötzlich Poller auftauchen, das geht auf Dauer ins Material.


----------



## skaster (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja donnerstach ist wieder feierabend runde ...


Ich befürchte, wenn ihr schon fahrt hab ich noch keinen Feierabend.


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja donnerstach ist wieder feierabend runde ...



Hiho!

Donnerstach seid Ihr wo?Halde Haniel???
Wir sind auch da!
Und bring den kleinen Artur mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

ja nee... 
ne gepflegte feierabend tour wie imma um 19 uhr "treffpunkt schranke" 
an die fahrer u. die schieberfraktion.


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

Cool, ich werde versuchen da zu sein, sehr gut! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja nee...
> ne gepflegte feierabend tour wie imma um 19 uhr "treffpunkt schranke"
> an die fahrer u. die schieberfraktion.



wäre dabei, aber nur wenn wir kreuzweg hochfahren, hab ich sonntag 2 mal gebracht. mit panzer und 20 kilo bike...


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wäre dabei, aber nur wenn wir kreuzweg hochfahren, hab ich sonntag 2 mal gebracht. mit panzer und 20 kilo bike...



Jo, bin dabei!Mit 24 Zoll ists auch nicht viel einfacher!


----------



## creative-mind (20. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mir so den Arsch ab. 
Samstag sollte ich wenn alles glatt geht, das erste mal mit meinem neuen Panzer auf Haniel sein


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich freu mir so den Arsch ab.
> Samstag sollte ich wenn alles glatt geht, das erste mal mit meinem neuen Panzer auf Haniel sein



da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja nee...
> ne gepflegte feierabend tour wie imma um 19 uhr "treffpunkt schranke"
> an die fahrer u. die schieberfraktion.



Komme höchstwahrscheinlich auch und würde mit meinem geschmeidigen CC-Rad der bedämpften Fraktion hinterrollen, wie üblich halt

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Snap4x (20. Juli 2010)

Hey, mal ne Frage.
Kann mir jemand mal was über den Laden Little John Bikes in Oberhausen sagen?
Was ist das für ein Laden? In welcher Richtung geht der so? Eher Sonntagsfahrer oder auch den Sportler?
Ach ich hab da ein Vorstellungsgespräch wegen ein Praktikum am Donnerstag und würd' gern mehr wissen als im Internet steht.


----------



## OneWheeler (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da bin ich mal gespannt...



Hi,

hier sollen wir uns mal abstimmen.
Samstag ist CTF, da sind die CC Fahrer auf allen Wegen unterwegs und kreuzen eure Abfahrten.
Hier der Gesamtverlauf

http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do...leId=wlutwshznuafephb&fileId=cpbhwhzewiznlzal

Haniel, dürfte das in der Zeit von 9:00 bis ca 14:30 der Fall sein. 
Oben an der Arena gibt es eine Kontrolle, ist die wieder weg, geht es auf alle Fälle wieder.

Gruß
onwheeler


----------



## creative-mind (20. Juli 2010)

Ich wäre sowieso erstmal nur auf den normalen Wegen unterwegs.
Muss mich erst ans neue Bike gewöhnen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2010)

ach, schmarrn, kreuzweg sollte wenigstens drin sein.


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ach, schmarrn, kreuzweg sollte wenigstens drin sein.



Kreuzweg bekomm
selbst ich nach 4 Jahren Abstinenz mit meiner 24-Zoll-Karre und neun Gängen hin!


----------



## creative-mind (20. Juli 2010)

Ok kreuzweg geht, aber nur wenn ich dann auch son shirt bekomme ^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juli 2010)

gut, ich kanns nich nachvollziehen, die DH ist bei mir meist warm-up line...

glaub ich steig wieder auf hardtail um


----------



## creative-mind (20. Juli 2010)

Ist für mich jetzt voll komisch, von nem HT mit einer komischen suntour Gabel auf ein Big Hit 7 mit 888 umzusteigen.


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

Mein Eindruck:

mit nem Fully kannst die Strecke einfach runterballern!
Hardtail macht doch irgendwie mehr Laune...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (20. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre die aber sicher nicht mehr ohne Vorderradbremse. 
Das letzte mal bin ich mit 20 Sachen geradeaus ins Gebüsch nach dem ersten Drop.


----------



## lordpoldy (20. Juli 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne Frage.
> Kann mir jemand mal was über den Laden Little John Bikes in Oberhausen sagen?
> Was ist das für ein Laden? In welcher Richtung geht der so? Eher Sonntagsfahrer oder auch den Sportler?
> Ach ich hab da ein Vorstellungsgespräch wegen ein Praktikum am Donnerstag und würd' gern mehr wissen als im Internet steht.



Hi, ist eher ein Laden für Sonntagsfahrer, aber ziemlich cooles und junges Personal... Kann man sich wohl fühlen. Cannondale und Spezi können die, wie sie sagen alles von bestellen aber räder über 1000 sind da max Elektroräder. Bekommst aber auch ne menge da an MTB Klamotten und so, das Team fährt auch fast koplett MTB... also ich würde da ein Praktikum machen.


----------



## anne waffel (20. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja nee...
> ne gepflegte feierabend tour wie imma um 19 uhr "treffpunkt schranke"
> an die fahrer u. die schieberfraktion.



Hmmm, vielleicht schaffen SW und ich es ja auch zu kommen; kannst Du den Treffpunkt nochmal genauer beschreiben, Artur? Darf man die auch trails 'runterschieben  ? - Das würde ich nämlich wohl so handhaben. Bin mehr für bergauf zu haben.

Anne...Haniel


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht schaffen SW und ich es ja auch zu kommen; kannst Du den Treffpunkt nochmal genauer beschreiben, Artur? Darf man die auch trails 'runterschieben  ? - Das würde ich nämlich wohl so handhaben. Bin mehr für bergauf zu haben.
> 
> Anne...Haniel



Runter schieben????
Geht kaum, da musste wohl eher die Kréuzwege nehmen!
Treffpunkt ist wohl die Schranke vor der Halde, Kirchhellener Straße, gegenüber des China-Restaurants.


----------



## anne waffel (20. Juli 2010)

ursel_01 schrieb:


> Runter schieben????



Mensch  urselschatz - das war ein Scheheeerz. Ich setz' mich doch einfach auf meinen fetten Arsch und rutsche da 'runter. Und isch kenne mich gar net net aus. Macht aber nix, mein Artur wird mir den Weg schon weisen und ansonsten habe ich noch Ortskenner an Bord, denke ich. Falls es denn klappen sollte, solong, Bulle.

Anne...Schranke


----------



## ursel_01 (20. Juli 2010)

Dann iss vorher noch ne Pommes "Schranke" und komm an die Schranke.Maximalgewicht bringt Speed!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (21. Juli 2010)

crackbot?
da musste feltq200 fragen der hat da auch schon nen praktikum hinter sich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

ursel_01 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist wohl die Schranke vor der Halde, Kirchhellener Straße, gegenüber des China-Restaurants.



das bliebe zu klären, da es am kreuzweg auch noch eine gibt...


----------



## tokessa (21. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wäre dabei, aber nur wenn wir kreuzweg hochfahren, hab ich sonntag 2 mal gebracht. mit panzer und 20 kilo bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (21. Juli 2010)

gucken wir mal was donnerstag das wetter so sagt, steht ja mal wieder gewitter aufm plan :\


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht schaffen SW und ich es ja auch zu kommen; kannst Du den Treffpunkt nochmal genauer beschreiben, Artur? Darf man die auch trails 'runterschieben  ? - Das würde ich nämlich wohl so handhaben. Bin mehr für bergauf zu haben.
> 
> Anne...Haniel



Anne würd mich suuuper freuen.
wir fahren IMMER unten von der kreuzwegschranke los,- (tort ist immer treffpunkt) 
dann fahren wir aussen rumm erst durch den wald,- danach gehts die lange auffahrt hinauf bis nach oben. 
von oben haben wir 5-6 möglichkeiten locker u. heile runter zu kommen. 

Anne... mach dir keine sorgen 

gruss
Artur
PS: u. lass dir von den "jungs" hier nix erzählen. 



@OneWheeler ,- DANKE für die info. 
von der CTF, auf der halde habe ich schon gehört.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. lass dir von den "jungs" hier nix erzählen.



die einzigen Frauen die mit uns auf der halde unterwegs sind: 
sind, 
Ani
MIssGin
u.Maary


----------



## Nforcer (21. Juli 2010)

Ich werde Sa. event. nach Winterberg fahren. Hätte wohl noch einen Platz frei. Jenachdem hat ja vielleicht jemand Lust.


----------



## snowbikerin (21. Juli 2010)

@crackbot
n alter bekannter von mir hat da mal gearbeitet für n jahr oder so.. der chef muss wohl ziemlich mies sein oder nur er hat sich mit ihm angelegt.. ansonsten soll der laden wohl recht ok sein und die leute auch ahnung von dem, was sie tun... ich denke mal, n praktikum kann nicht schaden und wenns n ich deine leute sind.. das ganze ist ja nach 2wochen vorbei ;-) aber wirklich mehr sagen, als im internet steht, kann ich nich 
liebe grüße


----------



## KonaBikerDu (21. Juli 2010)

hallo.......ich lese hier nur grade was von drops und teilweise runterschieben das hörrt sich ja richtig spannend an^^ ich war selber nur einmal bei schnee auf der haniel halde und hab eigentlich auch nur einen trail gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob es da noch mehr gibt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das bliebe zu klären, da es am kreuzweg auch noch eine gibt...



Was heisst "am Kreuzweg"??
Wo finde ich ggf die zweite Schranke??


----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

KonaBikerDu schrieb:


> hallo.......ich lese hier nur grade was von drops und teilweise runterschieben das hörrt sich ja richtig spannend an^^ ich war selber nur einmal bei schnee auf der haniel halde und hab eigentlich auch nur einen trail gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob es da noch mehr gibt......




Die Frage kann ich teilweise beantworten, deswegen poste ich nochmal:

Eine Strecke führt oben vom Kreuz aus den Schotterweg runter.In der ersten Rechtskurve gehts geradeaus "durch die Büsche".Eine Weitere befindet sich am Feuerwachturm, eher ne Kanzel als ein Turm,auf der gegenüber liegenden
Seite."In der Mitte (quasi) gibts auch noch ne Strecke.Die 3 Trails bin ich letztens gefahren, soll aber noch Mehrere geben.

Jetzt habe ich auch noch ne Frage:

Wir sind früher oft am "Dual" bei Grafenmühle gefahren.
Geht da noch was?


----------



## KonaBikerDu (21. Juli 2010)

ich denke es wäre am besten wenn ich mich mal bei den leuten anschließen würde die sich auskennen^^


----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

KonaBikerDu schrieb:


> ich denke es wäre am besten wenn ich mich mal bei den leuten anschließen würde die sich auskennen^^



Guter Ansatz!
Habe mich nochmal rückversichert und telefoniert.
An fertigen Strecken gibts wohl besagte Drei, wobei die DH-Strecke zwei oder drei verschiedene Abfahrten haben soll.Besagte Strecke ist "die Mittlere".

Auskennen??Naja; soooo groß ist die Halde ja nun nicht!
Findet man(n) alles recht schnell!


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wäre dabei, aber nur wenn wir kreuzweg hochfahren, hab ich sonntag 2 mal gebracht. mit panzer und 20 kilo bike...





Aber zum Thema: ich denke ich komm auch, wenn das Wetter passt. 
Wer wäre denn von der Schiebefraktion am Start ?


----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema: ich denke ich komm auch, wenn das Wetter passt.
> Wer wäre denn von der Schiebefraktion am Start ?



Wenn ich da bin schiebe ich


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema: ich denke ich komm auch, wenn das Wetter passt.
> Wer wäre denn von der Schiebefraktion am Start ?



Ist doch eigentlich egal, oder Nici?

Die Schieber schieben, die Fahrer fahren, oben trifft man sich dann wieder und dann gemeinsam runter.

Hat bisher doch immer gut geklappt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. Juli 2010)

Ist mir nicht ganz egal 
Ich habe doch ein schiebe Rad u. Ein trett Rad 
Wenn keiner schiebt schieb ich auch nicht, Gruppenzwang


----------



## Feel the Dirt (21. Juli 2010)

also wenns wetter passt bin ich bei der schiebefraktion


----------



## Markus1234 (21. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Anne würd mich suuuper freuen.
> wir fahren IMMER unten von der kreuzwegschranke los,- (tort ist immer treffpunkt)
> dann fahren wir aussen rumm erst durch den wald,- danach gehts die lange auffahrt hinauf bis nach oben.
> von oben haben wir 5-6 möglichkeiten locker u. heile runter zu kommen.
> ...




Aha, also hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

Wir kommen von Oberhausen hoch.
Danke für den Hinweis!

Soll aber ordentlich regnen, mir egal, Euch auch???


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht ganz egal
> Ich habe doch ein schiebe Rad u. Ein trett Rad
> Wenn keiner schiebt schieb ich auch nicht, Gruppenzwang



Also brauchen wir noch mindestens einen Schieber, damit Du nicht treten mußt

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

Blitzableiter nicht vergessen!

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0007740&d=1&prev=3days


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

Markus1234 schrieb:


> Aha, also hier.



genau genau genau  DANKE


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

Am Donnerstag wechseln wolkige und sonnige Abschnitte einander ab. Schauer bilden sich nur vereinzelt. Deutlich angenehmer als an den Vortagen mit nur noch 25 bis 27 Grad. Überwiegend schwacher Südwestwind.


----------



## CHRISE (21. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht ganz egal
> Ich habe doch ein schiebe Rad u. Ein trett Rad
> Wenn keiner schiebt schieb ich auch nicht, Gruppenzwang



ich schiebe mit hoch 

mit mein bike schaffe ich es nicht da hochzufahren


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

CHRISE schrieb:


> ich schiebe mit hoch
> 
> mit mein bike schaffe ich es nicht da hochzufahren



findest du überhaupt zur halde


----------



## Nforcer (21. Juli 2010)

Geht ihr dann morgen Nachmittag/Abend da fahren?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Geht ihr dann morgen Nachmittag/Abend da fahren?
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Abends!
Hier die Leute treffen sich um 19.00 Uhr an der Schranke.
Meine Kumpels und ich sind vermutlich gegen 19.20 Uhr oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2010)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Geht ihr dann morgen Nachmittag/Abend da fahren?
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Matze morgen is um 19 Uhr abfahrt an der kreuzweg schranke. 
siehe link vom Markus1234  (zitat   #1702 )


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


>





Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema: ich denke ich komm auch, wenn das Wetter passt.
> Wer wäre denn von der Schiebefraktion am Start ?



was denn?? mit eisernem willen geht alles...


----------



## anne waffel (21. Juli 2010)

so Leute - Absage für morgen - wir bekommen es organisatorisch leider nicht auf die Reihe. Aber wir würden grundsätzlich gerne mal an der Feierabendrunde teilnehmen. Ich gehöre dann zur "Runterschiebefraktion" - wohl einzigartig 

Grüße von SW

Anne...Schiebung


----------



## ursel_01 (21. Juli 2010)

anne waffel schrieb:


> so Leute - Absage für morgen - wir bekommen es organisatorisch leider nicht auf die Reihe. Aber wir würden grundsätzlich gerne mal an der Feierabendrunde teilnehmen. Ich gehöre dann zur "Runterschiebefraktion" - wohl einzigartig
> 
> Grüße von SW
> 
> Anne...Schiebung



Aber "einzigartig" scheinst Du ja ohnehin zu sein!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

werde wohl auch absagen müssen, meine ersatzbremse für hinten hat grad die grätsche gemacht, 2 mal entlüftet, jedesmal danach beim pumpen direkt druckpunktverluste bis hin zu garkeine leistung mehr. kein plan, muss irgendwo ne undichtigkeit haben. da ich für die hope bisher noch keine beläge hier bekommen habe ist wohl für morgen keine möglichkeit mehr. **** ey...


----------



## creative-mind (21. Juli 2010)

Schonmal hier bei Bomm gefragt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

hab ich noch net gefragt, nur der verkauft nur gegen geld, hab den monat kein geld über. grad in nem thread zu meiner ersatzbremse erfahren, das mir wohl ne dichtung im griff verreckt sein kann. evtl bau ich morgen den anderen griff dran, aber so langsam gehen mir die bremsen aus


----------



## creative-mind (21. Juli 2010)

hätte nur noch ein Paar mechanische Avid Griffe hier rumfliege, aber damit kannste ja nix anfangen.
Naja dann bastel mal schön, Hauptsache man kann fahren


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

ne mit mechanischen hebeln kann ich nix anfangen. wenn alle stricke reissen bau ich die bremse ab und fahr ohne...


----------



## Snap4x (21. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ne mit mechanischen hebeln kann ich nix anfangen. wenn alle stricke reissen bau ich die bremse ab und fahr ohne...



Geht in Deckung!


----------



## creative-mind (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn nicht schweißen wir dir aus der Haniel Schranke nen Anker XD


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

bin mit meinen curare auch schon die strecken gefahren, mit 110/100 mm federweg und nur 160er deore disc am hinterrad. geht alles. und das sogar bei regen!


----------



## creative-mind (21. Juli 2010)

Ganz ohne ist aber glaube ich kaum möglich.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2010)

hätt ja auch noch eine montiert... ganz ohne denke ich wäre doch etwas suizidgefährdet


----------



## creative-mind (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe meine Teile sind morgen da/fertig. Dreh hier langsam durch ohne Bike.


----------



## tokessa (22. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> findest du überhaupt zur halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (22. Juli 2010)

hmm moinsen leude heut um 19 uhr ?!
mal gucken vllt sind feltq200 und ich auch da 
wir sind schiebefraktion 
mfg kevin


----------



## CHRISE (22. Juli 2010)

wenns regnet bleibe ich zuhause wenns trocken bleibt bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juli 2010)

bin sofern bremse nachher klargeht auf jeden fall dabei... scheiss aufs wetter 

ob ich schiebe oder fahre, das muss ich mir noch überlegen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

wetta is bombe.


----------



## Mr.Donut (22. Juli 2010)

dafür das es seid 12 uhr regnen sollte ist es noch recht trocken... von daher mache ich mich gleich auf den weg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juli 2010)

wird ja diesmal reichlich voll... bin auch dabei, austauschhebel ist nicht astrein aber sollte ausreichen. wird halt weniger gebremst


----------



## Feel the Dirt (22. Juli 2010)

bin raus hinterradbremse hat sich gerade beim einrollen verabschiedet...hat jmd noch nen avid entlüftungskit
?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juli 2010)

hab nur flüssigkeit und schlauch hier, denke damit kommste nicht weit...


----------



## Ani (22. Juli 2010)

weiß nicht ob wirs gleich noch schaffen vorbeizukommen, wenn wir nicht da sind braucht ihr nicht auf uns zu warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (22. Juli 2010)

Mist, musste heute noch spontan arbeiten gehen. Und nun lohnt es wohl nicht mehr loszufahren


----------



## Freeride Rules. (22. Juli 2010)

hmm mir uns uwrd auch nix domenic at sich nich gemeldet :/


----------



## creative-mind (22. Juli 2010)

Nach einem halben Jahr Bauzeit kann ich hier nun endlich meinen neuen Hobel präsentieren. 
Nur noch Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juli 2010)

bremsen wären gut... macht schon nen guten eindruck.

werd wohl erstmal neue beläge für meine m4 ordern. heut meine 2te ersatzbremse den geier gemacht, war nicht schön...


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Juli 2010)

Bremse vorn wäre noch gut!  Und den Lenker richtig drehen sieht etwas Komisch aus.Sonst ist doch nen schönes BIGI
Hätte da noch 2 Rahmen zu verkaufen GT DHI von 08 in M und nen Alutech Pudel DH von 09/10 in M mit 66 RCV
wer interesse hat einfach melden!

MFG


----------



## creative-mind (22. Juli 2010)

Danke Danke

Bremse vorne kommt nächsten Monat mit Kettenführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

war doch ne schöne runde gestern abend ,-
10 Leute 
3x raufgefahren,- 3x runter. 


gruss
Artur


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

@BTK: Du verkaufst auch alles, wa?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @BTK: Du verkaufst auch alles, wa?



seinen Hund nehme ich sofort.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Was gibst du für den Pudel!!!???


----------



## elton (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war doch ne schöne runde gestern abend ,-
> 10 Leute
> 3x raufgefahren,- 3x runter.
> 
> ...



Ja so ein Ärger! 
Das habe ich mal wieder verpasst,ich wollte auch vorbei kommen.
Ich war dafür bei uns Fleissig aber langsam werde ich wohl zu alt für so Bauaktionen mir tun vielleicht die Knochen weh.

Elton


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Der Hund(echte) ist nicht zu verkaufen!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

elton schrieb:


> Ja so ein Ärger!
> Das habe ich mal wieder verpasst,ich wollte auch vorbei kommen.
> Ich war dafür bei uns Fleissig aber langsam werde ich wohl zu alt für so Bauaktionen mir tun vielleicht die Knochen weh.
> 
> Elton


nächste woche wieder. 


@Billy schaade


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Der Hund(echte) ist nicht zu verkaufen!!!!


 

evtl. tauschen!?ich hätte da noch so ein nettes trikot im angebot.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @BTK: Du verkaufst auch alles, wa?



Chaz
 "der Bunte" hat mir gesagt du kennst nen alu schweisser,- bitte kurz mal um die adresse.  

Artur


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

ich bin zwar nicht das chazilein, aber ich bin mal so frei: http://www.votum-bikes.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> ich bin zwar nicht das chazilein, aber ich bin mal so frei: http://www.votum-bikes.de/



du bist ein Schatz


----------



## KonaBikerDu (23. Juli 2010)

@ elton hätteste was gesagt ich war den ganzen tag selber bauen ich wäre auch gekommen um zu helfen......

@ Mr. Donut  du hast ein giant glory? und kannst du das weiter empfehlen?


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

@Toje: Welches nette Trikot denn? Dieser weisse Lappen?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Welches nette Trikot denn? Dieser weisse Lappen?



der bunte könnt auch nackich fahren,- ohne das manns sieht


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der bunte könnt auch nackich fahren,- ohne das manns sieht



  Das Geklimper des ganzen Körpermetalls geht einem aber garantiert auf den Sack.


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> @Toje: Welches nette Trikot denn? Dieser weisse Lappen?


 

reicht es dir nicht mehr den dortmund fred zuzumüllen...musste jetzt schon nach oberhausen ausweichen, hä freundchen!?

diesen lappen wirst du später wieder kurz vor dir fahren sehen-und dann is et wech, oder du hörst es hinter dir rufen: gas gas gas!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> reicht es dir nicht mehr den dortmund fred zuzumüllen...musste jetzt schon nach oberhausen ausweichen, hä freundchen!?



hier seid ihr genau richtich


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> reicht es dir nicht mehr den dortmund fred zuzumüllen...musste jetzt schon nach oberhausen ausweichen, hä freundchen!?
> 
> diesen lappen wirst du später wieder kurz vor dir fahren sehen-und dann is et wech, oder du hörst es hinter dir rufen: gas gas gas!!!



Mennecken! Im ersten Rechtsanlieger ist für dich Sense. Vergiss das Maßband nicht, ne?


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Mennecken! Im ersten Rechtsanlieger ist für dich Sense. Vergiss das Maßband nicht, ne?


 

lächerlich... also am montag habe ich dir bei jeder abfahrt 10-15m abgenommen, wenn ich denn vorfahren durfte.ansonsten haste einen ganz schön gebremst.du alte norco bremse du!!!

ach quatsch, dass brauchen wir nicht...wir haben doch den waschlappen als "linienrichter"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> lach quatsch, dass brauchen wir nicht...wir haben doch den waschlappen als "linienrichter"!!!



Yeah!!! Mal sehen, wer gleich abdriftet....     An deinem räumlichen Sehen ist was nicht in Ordnung. 10-15 m.... pah! Das bei dir sind auch keine 20 cm....


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

nö, gemessene 25cm!!! 

naja, wir schauen gleich mal, ne...


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> nö, gemessene 2*,*5cm!!!


Ich habe das mal für dich korrigiert.  


toje schrieb:


> naja, wir schauen gleich mal, ne...


Freue mich, alter Poser.


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal für dich korrigiert.
> 
> Freue mich, alter Poser.


 

du kannst ja gleich mal den hintern hinhalten...und wir messen dann wie weit dir die augen aus dem kopp kommen.2,5 cm solltest du ja locker wegstecken können!!! 


biss spädda dann...


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> du kannst ja gleich mal den hintern hinhalten...und wir messen dann wie weit dir die augen aus dem kopp kommen.2,5 cm solltest du ja locker wegstecken können!!!


Da war schonmal was, als ich WEHRLOS auf der Piste lag. Ich muss immer noch sagen: Ich habe gar nichts gespürt!


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Ihr Säcke schon wieder fahren???!!! Oh man ich hoffe der Schwatte will morgen nach DO will ja nur mal wieder nen paar Leute fliegen sehen und ein bischen quatschen, wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann!!!!! 

Naja dann muss ich gleich mal wieder runter und mich auf den Bock setzen und ne Runde streicheln, was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Da war schonmal was, als ich WEHRLOS auf der Piste lag. Ich muss immer noch sagen: Ich habe gar nichts gespürt!


 

dafür hast du aber ganz schön gejammert!!! 

und nu lass ma nach do. wechseln hier.die oberhausener jungs denken sonst schlecht von dir!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> und nu lass ma nach do. wechseln hier.die oberhausener jungs denken sonst schlecht von dir!!!



die seite gehört euch 

u. nicht das ihr beim fahrn den bunten wegtitscht... wenn´er  mit seinen 4 beinen im weg steht. 

er hat für next jahr ne menge vor.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> dafür hast du aber ganz schön gejammert!!!
> 
> und nu lass ma nach do. wechseln hier.die oberhausener jungs denken sonst schlecht von dir!!!



Weil du Pfropfen auf mir gelandet bist. Die Oberhausener sind sind schon okay. Sind halt keine Hintermbergler.... Bis gleich in unserem Fred.


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ihr Säcke schon wieder fahren???!!! Oh man ich hoffe der Schwatte will morgen nach DO will ja nur mal wieder nen paar Leute fliegen sehen und ein bischen quatschen, wenn ich schon nicht fahren kann!!!!!
> 
> Naja dann muss ich gleich mal wieder runter und mich auf den Bock setzen und ne Runde streicheln, was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht!!!!


 
jep, wir wollen heute mal wieder ne richtige piste fahren.  nö, sooo schlecht ist das in essen auch mal wieder net.das letzte drittel hat richtig viel flow finde ich!!!

nix puddel streicheln, geh mal lieber joggen... 

ich denke von uns ist morgen keiner gross am start, heute und so. ist radeln angesagt.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> *jep, wir wollen heute mal wieder ne richtige piste fahren. *



Dort, wo du dich wenigstens nicht verfährst?!


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die seite gehört euch
> 
> u. nicht das ihr beim fahrn den bunten wegtitscht... wenn´er mit seinen 4 beinen im weg steht.
> 
> er hat für next jahr ne menge vor.


 

hey danke, aber ich denke wir haben genug müll hier hinterlassen, also zumindest das chazilein!!! 

och, der bunte ist schwer zu übersehen, ich glaube der leuchtet auch im dunkeln!!!


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dort, wo du dich wenigstens nicht verfährst?!


 

wer hat sich denn gestern nicht getraut vorzufahren, hä freundchen!?


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> hey danke, aber ich denke wir haben genug müll hier hinterlassen, also zumindest das chazilein...



... und der Toje.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wer hat sich denn gestern nicht getraut vorzufahren, hä freundchen!?



Das Recht des Älteren eben, Jungspund.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> der bunte ist schwer zu übersehen, ich glaube der leuchtet auch im dunkeln!!!



oooch  
u. mir haben´se  die leuchtfarben beim pulvern verboten,- wg dem schädlichen Phosphorgehalt   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man die Bäume mit ´ner Neonfarbe behandeln. Dann sieht der Bunte auch mal so´n Hindernis.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Wie Sonntag?? Meint ihr da ist einer von euch da??? Ihr besauft euch doch morgen alle beim Grauen warum sollen sonst die Frauen mit nur damit sie euch nach Hause Fahren oder!!!?????


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Das Recht des Älteren eben, Jungspund.


 

jau, na das haben wir ja alle gesehen was mit der jugend los war.ich dachte der kackt uns beim schieben noch ab!!! 

@ kuhjand: einfach was abkratzen von dem bunten vogel!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

Nix saufen!!! Sonntag Wibe, oder Willingen. Die Pussies wollen aber alle lieber nach Wibe.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Wie Baum?? Dachte Deutsche Eiche fällt genauso schnell????


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> jau, na das haben wir ja alle gesehen was mit der jugend los war.ich dachte der kackt uns beim schieben noch ab!!!



 Damit der mal etwas Kondition aufbaut, kann der mal unsere Räder schieben, ne?!


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wie Sonntag?? Meint ihr da ist einer von euch da??? Ihr besauft euch doch morgen alle beim Grauen warum sollen sonst die Frauen mit nur damit sie euch nach Hause Fahren oder!!!?????


 

heute außenstelle...und so. wibe oder willingen.

quatsch, sa. ist nur chillen und grillen beim grauen angesagt.

du kannst dir ja nächste woche mal die oberhausener jungs packen und zu uns kommen...wenn wir schon hier den fred zumüllen.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wie Baum?? Dachte Deutsche Eiche fällt genauso schnell????



Nicht nur beim Fußball verlieren die Engländer. Deutsche Eiche gegen englischen Fuß.... and the winner is: GERMANY!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nix saufen!!! Sonntag Wibe, oder Willingen. Die Pussies wollen aber alle lieber nach Wibe.



schade wir waren letze woche mit 4 autos vor ort.

samstag hat meine tochter geburtstag. *prost*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> du kannst dir ja nächste woche mal die oberhausener jungs packen und zu uns kommen...wenn wir schon hier den fred zumüllen.



Gute Idee, obwohl sie von dir kommt. Oder wir düsen mal zur Halde. Allerdings würde ich da eine Zeit VOR 19.00 Uhr bevorzugen. Ich muss den Kurt noch einschliessen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Das wäre doch mal ne IDEE hoffe alle Oberhausener lesen schön mit und lassen sich von dem gequatsche nicht vergraulen!!??

Der Artur soll dann mal schön nen paar Leute mobilisieren!!!!!!!!Dann kann er mich ja mitnehmen!


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Nicht nur beim Fußball verlieren die Engländer. Deutsche Eiche gegen englischen Fuß.... and the winner is: GERMANY!


 

du bist böse!!! 

@ kuhjand: evtl. kriegen wir ja nächste woche mal etwas auf die reihe...ihr zu uns, oder wir zu euch!?


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Ich will doch nur mal wieder zum Ofen kann ja nicht so schwer sein!!!! Ruf mal einer den Schwatten an und verklicker dem das mal!!!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schade wir waren letze woche mit 4 autos vor ort.



Da wäre ich auch gerne mitgekommen, war aber leider etwas kurzfristig.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Der Artur soll dann mal schön nen paar Leute mobilisieren!



mach ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Wäre für DO da kann ich wenigstens hochlaufen an der Halde brauch ich Stunden!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> du bist böse!!!



Yepp. Dortmunder herzlose Sau eben.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Wäre für DO da kann ich wenigstens hochlaufen an der Halde brauch ich Stunden!!!



Kann der Schwatte dich nicht schieben. Da stand doch was im Hausflur bei dir...ein Quad quasi.


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Gute Idee, obwohl sie von dir kommt. Oder wir düsen mal zur Halde. Allerdings würde ich da eine Zeit VOR 19.00 Uhr bevorzugen. Ich muss den Kurt noch einschliessen.


 

wo willse kurt einschliessen!? 

@ bunter: wie jetzt, wir vergraulen doch keinen...oder etwa doch.okay, ab jetzt sind wir gaaanz lieb.chazi, du weißt was das für dich heißt, nicht mehr posten woll!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Der Schwatte?? Ne glaub nicht den quassel ich schon die ganze Zeit zu er soll doch fahren gehen, ich würd auch mitkommen.

Und dann zieh ich ihn mit dem Rollstuhkl über den ersten Double!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

toje schrieb:


> wo willse kurt einschliessen!?
> 
> @ bunter: wie jetzt, wir vergraulen doch keinen...oder etwa doch.okay, ab jetzt sind wir gaaanz lieb.



Sind wir doch immer!!!


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mach ich...


 

und die cam nicht vergessen...schöne pics machst du da in letzter zeit!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Juli 2010)

Ne ne ich schon ok Toje da wissen die Leute wenigsten wodrauf sie sich einlassen!!! 
Finde es auch OK so soll garnicht anders sein!!


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Und dann zieh ich ihn mit dem Rollstuhkl über den ersten Double!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das wäre ja mal was.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

So, Kinders. Ich bin jetzt raus. Bis gleich an der Piste, Schwerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (23. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Gute Idee, obwohl sie von dir kommt. Oder wir düsen mal zur Halde. Allerdings würde ich da eine Zeit VOR 19.00 Uhr bevorzugen. Ich muss den Kurt noch einschliessen.



Hab ich was verpasst  einschliessen


----------



## toje (23. Juli 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst  einschliessen


 

das mußte das chazilein fragen...aber ich bin auch dafür, ab in den keller mit dir!!! 

äh, bin jetzt raus...biss spädda am berch, ne.


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

Kurtchen schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst  einschliessen



Ab ins Heim, alter Mann.


----------



## Kurtchen (23. Juli 2010)

Na kommt ihr mir mal an den Berch mit euch beiden werde ich doch spielend fertig, ihr Rasselbande


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)




----------



## Freeride Rules. (23. Juli 2010)

na moino  ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück ehm sonntag is bei feltq200 und mir warscheinlich haniel angesagt / oder hoppenbruch!
wer möchte sich anschliessen?
mfg kevin


----------



## matschamrad (23. Juli 2010)

vorm Dortmunder Kaffeeklatsch ist man ja nirgendwo mehr sicher - schon mal über TWITTER nachgedacht??


----------



## waschi82 (23. Juli 2010)

;-)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war doch ne schöne runde gestern abend ,-
> 10 Leute
> 3x raufgefahren,- 3x runter.
> 
> ...


 
jo, fand auch. hat laune gemacht. hoffe du hälst mich nun nich für total verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (23. Juli 2010)

sodale, bei uns steht am sonntag ggf nochmal willingen an, oder aber hier was in der ecke, hoppenbruch oder haard könnte gut sein. war bei beiden schon länger nicht mehr, kann jemand was in der haard empfehlen, wo fährts sichs da am besten, richtung stimmberg oder eher mittendrin etc?


----------



## chaz (23. Juli 2010)

matschamrad schrieb:


> vorm Dortmunder Kaffeeklatsch ist man ja nirgendwo mehr sicher - schon mal über TWITTER nachgedacht??



Nicht schlecht für den ersten post.


----------



## Snap4x (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich werde morgen denk ich mal auf Hoppenbruch unterwegs sein. Falls mich jemand erkennt, einfach nett grüßen 
Kollege wird auch da sein. Erkennt man am grünen Norco mit grüner Totem.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> jo, fand auch. hat laune gemacht. hoffe du hälst mich nun nich für total verrückt



Erst wenn Du anstatt mit einer Bremse nur mit einem Laufrad erscheinst 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lordpoldy (24. Juli 2010)

Hey wer Bremst bleibt nicht am Ti-Max hängen. 

Mit nem wheelie darunter... würde ich mir auch gerne mal ansehen!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Erst wenn Du anstatt mit einer Bremse nur mit einem Laufrad erscheinst
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



ich arbeite dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich arbeite dran



Ich befürchte es

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Hey wer Bremst bleibt nicht am Ti-Max hängen.



Wenn ich Euch zu langsam bin, dann könnt Ihr mir das ruhig sagen...

Ich komme damit schon klar

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Juli 2010)

woran ich derzeit arbeite ist: die schraube für den belag aus dem bremssattel bekommen, neue beläge und die aurigas einschicken, da soll ma der grosshändler drüber schauen.


----------



## yakuza87 (24. Juli 2010)

hi leute bin neu hier und suche leute zum biken...ich bin aufm tetraeder öfter unterwgs aber mir wurde grad gesagt haniel geht mehr ab..also würde mich über mails freuen damit ich nicht mehr allein biken muss..beste grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Juli 2010)

da isser ja...


----------



## creative-mind (24. Juli 2010)

War gerade erstmal schön ein paar stunden mit dem neuen Bike unterwegs 
Man fährt sich das geil.
Erst schön oben auf der Halde Tetraeder dann durch Wittringen, zurück unten um die Halde in die Boy, dann durch Welheim und nochmal um die Halde


----------



## creative-mind (25. Juli 2010)

So mach mich nun aufn Weg nach Haniel.
Vom Wetter scheint ja nix großes zu kommen 
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/h.aspx?j=-3&srt=loop1stunde&regio=ess&c=1

Laut wetter.de bis 18 uhr trocken ^^
Wer mich sieht kann ja mal grüßen. Fahre aber erstmal nur die normalen Wege.


----------



## OneWheeler (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

danke, an die Erbauer des Comander, eure Hünerleitern sind von der DSK entdeckt worden.
Deshalb konnte der Adler Bottrop erstmal erklären das er das nicht war, wir hatten ja Samstag eine Veranstaltung dort.

Ich hoffe nur, das hat jetzt nicht noch schlimmere Folgen, wie eine schlechte Presse für uns Biker.
Angeblich wurde für den Bau, Hölzer der Halde gefällt.

Auch eine Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt ist nicht auszuschließen.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## tokessa (26. Juli 2010)

Es kommt wies kommen mußte.


----------



## creative-mind (26. Juli 2010)

Wegen einer Leiter werden die schon die Halde nicht dicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2010)

^^ halt dich da raus 


bitte an ALLE halden fahrer hier aus dem thread 
BITTE BAUT KEINE HOLZDROPS ! ! !  (es ist so sinnlos)


----------



## creative-mind (26. Juli 2010)

raushalten ist nich so meine Stärke  ^^

Natürlich ist es doof solche Sachen zu bauen, aber die Anzahl der Umweltbewussten Biker, überwiegt bei weitem die Anzahl der Leute, die einfach Bäume fällen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Juli 2010)

war vorraus zu sehen dass das schief geht, sowas in eine absolut unbewälderte und offenen fläche zu zimmern konnte ja nur schief gehen.

ich hoffe dass das für den radclub keine folgen hat und die anderen trails keinen schaden nehmen.


----------



## skaster (26. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> raushalten ist nich so meine Stärke  ^^
> 
> Natürlich ist es doof solche Sachen zu bauen, aber die Anzahl der Umweltbewussten Biker, überwiegt bei weitem die Anzahl der Leute, die einfach Bäume fällen


 Ja, und die Mehrzahl der umweltbewußten Biker dürfen dann später nur noch auf Asphalt durch die Gegend rollen, weil ein paar wenige unbedingt immer und immer wieder solche Bauten errichten. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal auf der Halde und irgendwann sagt die DSK vielleicht, nu ist komplett Schluß mit Biken auf der Halde.
Evtl. beginnt das schon damit, dass der "Onewheeler" vielleicht im nächsten Jahr keine DSK Halden mehr für seine CTF genehmigt bekommt, wäre schon schade sowas.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

ich frag mich immer wieder was die dinger überhaupt auf nem freien gelände wie haniel zu suchen haben, allein schon, das die teile nichtmal mit karnickeldraht minimal fit für nässe gemacht werden. man muss beim bauen doch mit rechnen, das dort auch mal kiddies runterbolzen. da macht sich dann nen riesenshore richtig gut im unfallbericht. ich hab den besagten trail bis dato noch nicht gesehen, hatte einfach keine lust drauf.


----------



## miss glückt (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn das das Ende für die Halde ist,ist das auch bei mir das Ende für den Radsport.
Ich hätte keine Lust für jede kleine Abfahrt 20km zu fahren.


----------



## creative-mind (26. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn die DSK die Halde dicht machen würde, würden die meisten doch trotzdem weiter fahren.
Die müssten ja ständig Wachen aufstellen um es zu unterbinden und son Bauzaun ist schnell umgelegt. Also ich denke nicht das die wirklich was dagegen machen können.


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die DSK die Halde dicht machen würde, würden die meisten doch trotzdem weiter fahren.
> Die müssten ja ständig Wachen aufstellen um es zu unterbinden und son Bauzaun ist schnell umgelegt. Also ich denke nicht das die wirklich was dagegen machen können.



Schon mal was von "Hausfriedensbruch" gehört?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

da möchte ich nicht in der haut derer stecken die dann erwischt werden. das wird teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (26. Juli 2010)

Ach die werden die Halde schon nich dicht machen.
Schwarze Schafe die Mist bauen gibts überall.


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

In manchen Gegenden des Landes werden in solchen Fällen sogar die bikes beschlagnahmt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> In manchen Gegenden des Landes werden in solchen Fällen sogar die bikes beschlagnahmt.



wenn mir das unwissentlich passieren würde, gibts tote!


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wenn mir das unwissentlich passieren würde, gibts tote!



Verständlich. Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht."
An einem spot bei uns in den Wälder haben manche es mit der Bauerei auch übertrieben. Da haben ein paar Schwachmaten ´nen 2m-Drop gebaut, den man von einem Hauptweg des Waldes aus sehen konnte. Natürlich gab´s Stress und die Stadt Dortmund hat (fast) alle "Bauwerke" entfernt. Das kommt davon, wenn man es mit der Bauerei übertreibt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

naja, vllt ist das zusammen mit den sich sammelnden defekten grund genug, das hobby doch an den nagel zu hängen... so langsam hab ichs dicke...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Juli 2010)

also bei der bemängelten strecke stand auch ein hoher drop kann gut sein dass der seine 1,5-2,0 meter hatte bis zum boden, denn eine landung hat/hatte der nicht.

hier lassen sich wohl einige zu sehr mitreissen von dem "bikepark" auf der Halde Hoppenbruch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> naja, vllt ist das zusammen mit den sich sammelnden defekten grund genug, das hobby doch an den nagel zu hängen... so langsam hab ichs dicke...



Mach doch dann mal ´nen SSV!!!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> also bei der bemängelten strecke stand auch ein hoher drop kann gut sein dass der seine 1,5-2,0 meter hatte bis zum boden, denn eine landung hat/hatte der nicht.
> 
> hier lassen sich wohl einige zu sehr mitreissen von dem "bikepark" auf der Halde Hoppenbruch.....



ich hätte da ja ne vermutung, die werd ich aber für mich behalten...



chaz schrieb:


> Mach doch dann mal ´nen SSV!!!



ne, denke wohl eher weniger, kauft ja eh keiner den alten schrott...


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ne, denke wohl eher weniger, kauft ja eh keiner den alten schrott...



Kommt ja immer auf den Schrott an. Manchen alten "Schrott", den man so rumfahren sieht, hätte ich schon gerne.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Kommt ja immer auf den Schrott an. Manchen alten "Schrott", den man so rumfahren sieht, hätte ich schon gerne.



siehe meine fotos...


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> siehe meine fotos...



Das Poison darfst du behalten; das Tollwut hat aber was für sich.


----------



## Locu (26. Juli 2010)

Haben wir schon 2012?  *lautlach*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

da aber heutzutage frei nach mediamarkt oder saturn keiner mehr bock hat, was zu zahlen, bleiben die teile im stall... bevor ich die sachen für nen appel und nen ei verscheuer, zerhack ich die...

@locu? 2012? was soll das damit zu tun haben?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2010)

der  regen war goldwert für die halde. 
da können wir donnerstag wieder vollgas geben.


----------



## Locu (26. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> @locu? 2012? was soll das damit zu tun haben?




Das war auf die Weltuntergangsstimmung hier bezogen.
Keine schöne Sache, aber manche übertreiben ja maßlos ^^


----------



## Tommy B. (26. Juli 2010)

Locu schrieb:


> Keine schöne Sache, aber manche übertreiben ja maßlos ^^



 ...sehe ich nicht so...

Ich glaube das eher so manchem "Baumeister" ein Gespür für "richtig" und "falsch" fehlt und somit der Ruf  der MTB´ler insgesamt geschädigt wird, was sich speziell bei Grundstückseigentümern auch mal nachteilig für alle auswirken kann.

Allein schon das sich ein Radsportverein, welcher großteils aus RR´lern und CC´lern besteht (die niemals von diesem Holzturm springen würden), sich für diese Bauwerke rechtfertigen muss ist doch schon absurd ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (26. Juli 2010)

Trotzdem wird hier grade etwas übertrieben. Die DSK hatte schon immer was gegen fahren abseits der Wege! Oder denkt ihr das überall im Wald etc. So viele dornenbüsche u  Bäume mit Stacheln bei denen selbst n Igel vor Neid erblasst wachsen!?
Ich hab den Drop im Commander zwar nicht gesehen, aber für mich hört sich das doch stark nach Reste Verwertung des Drops den diese beiden Holzfäller unten in die grafenwalder gesetzt hatten an. Also nicht direkt das Werk von "Stammfahrern". Dauerhaft wird sich die Halde jedenfalls nie abriegeln lassen.


----------



## Ani (26. Juli 2010)

vom loki würd ich auch keine alten teile kaufen, das ist glatter selbstmord (ok, das kaufen jetzt nicht, aber das damit fahren, gibt nix was da noch nicht defekt war...  )

die endzeitstimmung find ich jetzt auch etwas übertrieben, ich erinner da doch an den deutlich sichtbaren roadgap vor 3 jahren, der auch keine haldenschließung zur folge hatte... aber natürlich sollte man es nicht übertreiben und irgendwann wirds denen von offizieller seite vielleicht doch zu bunt?. bei holzkonstruktionen hört bei denen grad aus haftungsfragen heraus verständlicherweise der spass auf... also immer sachte. wenn dann alle noch angepasst fahren, wir sind ja nicht im bikepark und grad wenn die strecken die öffentlichen wege kreuzen sollte man schon drauf achte, keinen hund, keinen jogger, etc mitzunehmen, haben wir hoffentlich noch lange spass an der haniel (von loki mit seinem defekten krempel mal abgesehen  )

was sagt denn donnerstag das wetter?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juli 2010)

ey ani, ich stell nächstes mal mein rad neben deins, dann kommen die defekt-viren auch zu dir...

ne ma im ernst, letzte zeit häuft sich das echt unangenehm, kein plan wieso. das mit der auriga bremse scheint nen serienfehler zu sein, die ist noch nicht so alt (maximal 3 jahre). die schick ich die woche noch ein, das kanns nich sein, das sowas so früh den geist aufgibt.

bei der hope wars halt ärgerlich, muss nun nächsten monat los wegen neuem belag, dann rennt das teil auch wieder. ansonsten ist ja alles okay.


----------



## chaz (27. Juli 2010)

Beläge für ´ne M4? Da passen auch wunderbar welche von Shimano rein.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Beläge für ´ne M4? Da passen auch wunderbar welche von Shimano rein.



wenn du nun die grossen von der xt meinst, liegtst du teilweise falsch, habe die "alte" m4, die hat 4!! beläge pro sattel...


----------



## chaz (27. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wenn du nun die grossen von der xt meinst



Die meinte ich...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juli 2010)

brauche die hier:


----------



## chaz (27. Juli 2010)

Sieht teuer aus.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juli 2010)

geht, liegen meist ab 20 euro, werd die kommenden monat bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (27. Juli 2010)

Das geht ja echt.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich stell nächstes mal mein rad neben deins, dann kommen die defekt-viren auch zu dir.


eehhm....... ich komm nicht mehr.


----------



## der Digge (27. Juli 2010)

Kurze Frage in den Raum: Hat irgendwer hier ein "orginal" Avid Entlüftungskit?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

ja


----------



## tokessa (27. Juli 2010)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine runde ?
Heute spät Nachmittag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine runde ?
> Heute spät Nachmittag ?



Nici 
wenn du in Ob. bist kannste bei mir vorbei kommen,- u. nen hinterbau für den  Bike Bauer   Thomas mitnehmen ?


----------



## All-Maikl (27. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine runde ?
> Heute spät Nachmittag ?



wann u wo denn?


----------



## Mr.Donut (27. Juli 2010)

bin mit dem giro ab kurz nach 6 wohl da..


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2010)

Sorry, hatte sich kurzfristig ergeben das ich heute mal wieder ein bisschen fliegen konnte. 
Konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> eehhm....... ich komm nicht mehr.





denke, ab heute gehts wieder aufwärts, heut nen riesen paket von rst bekommen ohne das ich was zahlen muss. den kaputten bolzen aus meiner hope hab ich auch raus, werd die bremse morgen mal auf dichtheit checken und dann kommen nächste woche neue beläge. dann kann ich wieder shreddern


----------



## Freeride Rules. (28. Juli 2010)

hab micha grad noch bei sich zuhaus getroffen


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ein bisschen fliegen konnte.



is was passiert


----------



## tokessa (28. Juli 2010)

Wat is mit sonntach, ich will nach willingen


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Juli 2010)

Wenn mein Kollege nicht arbeiten muß, komm ich mit ihm mit nach Willingen am Sonntag


----------



## tokessa (28. Juli 2010)

Schön schalker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (28. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schön schalker


Irgendein Laster muß man ja haben....


----------



## tokessa (28. Juli 2010)

Wem sagst du das


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

1 auto bekomme ich auch noch voll.


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Juli 2010)

Also wären es schonmal fünf...wenn wir beide mitkommen.
Ich muß jetzt in den Steinbruch, gucke heute abend noch rein ob es eventuell noch mehr werden!!!


----------



## tokessa (28. Juli 2010)

Glückauf


----------



## LaiNico (28. Juli 2010)

ist in dieser woche nochmal jemand morgens auf der halde? bis ca. 14.00 uhr?
wollte meine letzten stunden in der gegend nochmal nutzen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. Juli 2010)

"Glückauf glückauf,
der Steiger kommt,
und er hat sein helles Licht bei der Nacht,
und er hat sein helles Licht bei der Nacht,
schon angezünd' schon angezünd'."


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is was passiert



Nichts


----------



## GMP-Alex (28. Juli 2010)

Am Sonntag bin ich auch wieder am Start...Ich hab 2 Plätze frei, also wer mitfahren möchte bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (28. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Nichts



Überflug oder Landung?
...wahrscheinlich Landung weil gegen den Wind...


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2010)

Jo war Landung, aber es hatte sich vom Wetter her richtig gelohnt


----------



## Ani (28. Juli 2010)

fahrt ihr wie immer morgen? kann vermutlich nicht mitfahren, mein handgelenk macht seit gestern probleme, keine ahnung warum, werd mich morgen wohl schonen. tobi kommt ggf. vorbei, bitte aber nicht warten, wenn er nicht da sein sollte. 

sonntag hört sich gut an, je nachdem was das wetter und meine hand sagt wären wir wohl auch dabei.
mh sehe grad, samstag soll das wetter ja besser sein als sonntag (ok ist ja noch was hin), könnten ja auch samstags fahren (problem ist natürlich, dass man sich die gondeln mit den horden von feierwütigen teilen muss)


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Glückauf


Steinbruch nicht Bergbau.....


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Steinbruch nicht Bergbau.....



Welcher ?


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Juli 2010)

Gar keiner, arbeite auf einem Chemiewerk.
Das wir in den Steinbruch gehn, ist ne Redewendung weil wir malochen wie der Fred Flintstone im Steinbruch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Rules. (29. Juli 2010)

@ kunstflieger is das dein eigener segler? :O


----------



## tokessa (29. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Gar keiner, arbeite auf einem Chemiewerk.
> Das wir in den Steinbruch gehn, ist ne Redewendung weil wir malochen wie der Fred Flintstone im Steinbruch !!!



Oh dachte kumpel  Aber mit chemiewerk kann ich auch dienen


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> fahrt ihr wie immer morgen? kann vermutlich nicht mitfahren, mein handgelenk macht seit gestern probleme, keine ahnung warum, werd mich morgen wohl schonen. tobi kommt ggf. vorbei, bitte aber nicht warten, wenn er nicht da sein sollte.
> 
> sonntag hört sich gut an, je nachdem was das wetter und meine hand sagt wären wir wohl auch dabei.
> mh sehe grad, samstag soll das wetter ja besser sein als sonntag (ok ist ja noch was hin), könnten ja auch samstags fahren (problem ist natürlich, dass man sich die gondeln mit den horden von feierwütigen teilen muss)



sieht bei mir genau so aus ,- bis auf das handgelenk. (Ani gute besserung) 

*heute kommt einer wg. einem bike vorbei,- um es abzuholen. 
*u. sonntach willingen,- hängt vom wetter ab.


----------



## der Digge (29. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *u. sonntach willingen,- hängt vom wetter ab.



so sieht es aus  

wenn das Wetter passst sind wir auch mit drei Leuten (der Micha, sein Bruder und ich), bräuchten aber im Idealfall noch einen Platz irgendwo zum mitfahren, oder alternativ zwei Plätze und ich nehm dafür dann jemand anderen mit.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> so sieht es aus
> 
> wenn das Wetter passst sind wir auch mit drei Leuten (der Micha, sein Bruder und ich), bräuchten aber im Idealfall noch einen Platz irgendwo zum mitfahren, oder alternativ zwei Plätze und ich nehm dafür dann jemand anderen mit.



kann ich nicht mit dienen... 
2Pac  petete2000 u. ich ,- dann ist auch mein berlingo voll. 

* freu mich schon riesig *


----------



## tokessa (29. Juli 2010)

Siehe post 1886


----------



## lordpoldy (29. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Oh dachte kumpel  Aber mit chemiewerk kann ich auch dienen



In wie fern kannst du mit einem dienen? Hast du eins zu hause???


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juli 2010)

Sofern es das Wetter zulassen sollte:

Ist heute abend auf Haniel jemand am Start?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (29. Juli 2010)

So ungefähr  Arbeite in einem.


----------



## lordpoldy (29. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> So ungefähr  Arbeite in einem.



Wo denn?


@ Ti-Max: Ich bin heute wieder im Steinbruch, bist du Sonntag wieder als Streckenbremse dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> @ Ti-Max: Ich bin heute wieder im Steinbruch, bist du Sonntag wieder als Streckenbremse dabei???



Ich war ja noch nie dabei in Willingen, aber wenn ja, bremse ich natürlich aus, zur Sicherheit der Anderen 

Zurück zum Thema:

Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht in Strömen, kann ich heute abend ab 19.00 Uhr an der Schranke jemandem hinterherfahren 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## tokessa (29. Juli 2010)

Evonik, wir dürfen das


----------



## lordpoldy (29. Juli 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Evonik, wir dürfen das


Chemikant @ OXEA Oberhausen


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Ti hat den besten Job


----------



## Marbro-009 (29. Juli 2010)

ey leute bin neu in der szene und wollte fragen ob mir einer tipps zum fahrrad kauf geben kann also zum freeriden kann aber nicht mehr als 500 euro ausgeben das is das prob.
bitte auf antworten danke


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Marbro-009 schrieb:


> ey leute bin neu in der szene und wollte fragen ob mir einer tipps zum fahrrad kauf geben kann also zum freeriden kann aber nicht mehr als 500 euro ausgeben das is das prob.
> bitte auf antworten danke



daür bekommst du gerade mal ein freeride hardtail. 
oder schau bei http://www.watzup-oberhausen.de/ vorbei.
klick---> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/48

WILLINGEN WETTA 
http://www.upland-wetter.de/


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Marbro-009 schrieb:


> ey leute bin neu in der szene und wollte fragen ob mir einer tipps zum fahrrad kauf geben kann also zum freeriden kann aber nicht mehr als 500 euro ausgeben das is das prob.
> bitte auf antworten danke



frag doch mal  hier nach,- er hat für alles ne lösung. 
(sag du kennst den khujand aus dem IBC forum) 










das ist auch von ihm,- u. hat ca. 600,- gekostet. (aus gebraucht rahmen/teile)


----------



## Drakush (29. Juli 2010)

für das geld ein super bike.

hab grad was ähnlichen zu hause liegen


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> hab grad was ähnlichen zu hause liegen



zum verkauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (29. Juli 2010)

nee. muß ich für nen freund aufbauen  





würde es lieber selbst behalten


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> nee. muß ich für nen freund aufbauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



booh waa  
 sieht super aus.


----------



## Drakush (29. Juli 2010)

finde ich auch ;')  das beste ist es gibt nur zwei davon in ganz deutschland  
poison hatte nur 2 prototypen.(wenn man das so sagen kann)


----------



## elton (29. Juli 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Dat iss ja ein Ding dat war mal von mir, der Rahmen wenigstens.
Ein feiner Kerl der weiß bestimmt weiter.
Ein Besuch bei ihm ist auch mal eine Reise wert, die Gabel Sammlung ist schon sehr, sagen wir mal anschaulich.

Elton


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

elton schrieb:


> Dat iss ja ein Ding dat war mal von mir, der Rahmen wenigstens.



aaach cool,-   fährt nun ein kollege von mir.


----------



## elton (29. Juli 2010)

Ach das ist ja ein Ding.
Ist ja auch kein schlechtes Bike ich hatte es zum Touren fahren, aber nachdem ich im Keller immer über irgend welche Biketeile fast gefallen bin und bei irgend welchen Wartungsarbeiten erstmal eine halbe Stunde Platz schaffen musst kam der Entschluss einiges zu verkaufen.
Aber schön das jemand anderes damit jetzt Spass hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (29. Juli 2010)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> ist in dieser woche nochmal jemand morgens auf der halde? bis ca. 14.00 uhr?
> wollte meine letzten stunden in der gegend nochmal nutzen.


*erinner!

also morgen früh oder am samstag hätte ich lust und auto.
ab sonntag werde ich dann erst mal ein paar monate nicht mehr in der nähe sein, - schon gar nicht mit dem bike


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juli 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> nee. muß ich für nen freund aufbauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



möchte darüber dann mal fahrberichte. wollte das damals selber kaufen, aber das liebe geld 

wäre ein schöner ablöser fürs curare gewesen, kein plan, wieso poison da gepennt hat und auf locker 10jahre alte rahmen baut...


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte nochmal meine Frage aus Post 1903 wiederholen:

Heute jemand um 19.00 Uhr anne Schranke, sofern es nicht schifft?

Vielleicht habe ich mich zuvor zu bourgeois ausgedrückt...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## miss glückt (29. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub,dass das heute ne derbste Schlammschlacht geben würde.
Das will ich meiner Mutter und der Waschmaschine nicht zumuten


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal meine Frage aus Post 1903 wiederholen:
> 
> Heute jemand um 19.00 Uhr anne Schranke, sofern es nicht schifft?
> 
> ...



also ich fahr heute  nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also ich fahr heute  nicht.



Mädchen, sonst noch jemand, der sich drücken möchte 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juli 2010)

miss glückt schrieb:


> Ich glaub,dass das heute ne derbste Schlammschlacht geben würde.
> Das will ich meiner Mutter und der Waschmaschine nicht zumuten



Gibt dann wieder Hausarrest, oder 

Kenn ich nur zu gut ...


----------



## miss glückt (29. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gibt dann wieder Hausarrest, oder
> 
> Kenn ich nur zu gut ...



Kein Hausarrest,aber dicke Luft


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mädchen, sonst noch jemand, der sich drücken möchte
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



heute kommt jemand wg. nem bike zu mir. nix mädchen. !


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juli 2010)

Bin für heute wohl auch raus.

Sitze noch im Büro in Düsseldorf, hier regnet es zudem.

Schaffe es daher nicht mehr um 19.00, auch wenn es mal trocken sein sollte.

Vielleicht am Sonntag Willingen, mal schauen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (29. Juli 2010)

mh, die wettervorhersagen auf wetter.com und .de sehen aber weit weniger optimistisch aus, warten wir mal bis samstag ab


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. Juli 2010)

Wat war jetzt mit Samstag früh ? 
Hat jemand Lust ? 
Vielleichtbauch wo anders hin ? 
Wattenscheid. ? Kalwes ? Kennebich nämlich beides noch nicht.
Oder Hoppenbruch oder Moers ?


----------



## Snap4x (29. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wat war jetzt mit Samstag früh ?
> Hat jemand Lust ?
> Vielleichtbauch wo anders hin ?
> Wattenscheid. ? Kalwes ? Kennebich nämlich beides noch nicht.
> Oder Hoppenbruch oder Moers ?



Es muss eigtl. Ückendorf oder Rheinelbe heißen, anstatt Wattenscheid 
Wo ist denn Kalwes und was ist denn in Moers?


----------



## yakuza87 (29. Juli 2010)

hallo an alle 

wer hat lust am we auf haniel oder tetraeder zu biken?


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Juli 2010)

wollte samstag vllt nach kettwig..aber hab es schon aufgegebn und deswegen nciht nachgefragt.... lohnt bei dem wetter nciht viel zu rutschig.


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juli 2010)

Bei dem Wetter macht nur irgend eine Halde Sinn wo das Wasser gut abläuft.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter macht nur irgend eine Halde Sinn wo das Wasser gut abläuft.



Moin Nici,

wann willst Du denn morgen früh rollen?

Vielleicht fahre ich heute abend, oder alternativ morgen früh.

Wo ist mir eigentlich egal, Hoppenbruch würde mich interessieren.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## LaiNico (30. Juli 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wat war jetzt mit Samstag früh ?
> Hat jemand Lust ?
> Vielleichtbauch wo anders hin ?
> Wattenscheid. ? Kalwes ? Kennebich nämlich beides noch nicht.
> Oder Hoppenbruch oder Moers ?


ich bin auf jedenfall am samstag morgen biken.
ich kenne bisher nur die halde haniel, da ich alleine komme würde ich auch nur dahin finden 
wenn man mir den weg woanders hin erklärt wäre ich aber auch für alles andere offen.


----------



## imba (30. Juli 2010)

Moin allerseits,

also ich wollte morgen - wenn's denn trocken bleibt - ein, zwei Runden auf Hoppenbruch drehen. So ab 13-14 Uhr. Jemand vor Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> mh, die wettervorhersagen auf wetter.com und .de sehen aber weit weniger optimistisch aus, warten wir mal bis samstag ab



wenn´s regnet sind wir am sonntach  zu 100% nicht in willingen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte schon recht früh los, ab wann könnt ihr denn ? 
Hoppenbruch oder Haniel wäre o.k. 
Den weg kann ich erklären.
8 Uhr ? 9 Uhr ?


----------



## LaiNico (30. Juli 2010)

9uhr wäre mir lieber. hab ja 1 stunde + x anfahrtszeit.
haniel also um 9 an der schranke.
hoppenbruch müsstest du mir die wegbeschreibung per pn schicken* oder eine adresse damit ich bei google earth nachschauen kann.

*am besten ab a31 kreuz bottrop

danke und bis morgen!


----------



## giromechaniker (30. Juli 2010)

Marbro-009 schrieb:


> ey leute bin neu in der szene und wollte fragen ob mir einer tipps zum fahrrad kauf geben kann also zum freeriden kann aber nicht mehr als 500 euro ausgeben das is das prob.
> bitte auf antworten danke



ich hätte da was:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/292253/cat/500


----------



## LaiNico (30. Juli 2010)

also 9:00uhr hoppenbruch.
werde da sein.

freue mich, bis morgen!


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juli 2010)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> also 9:00uhr hoppenbruch.
> werde da sein.
> 
> freue mich, bis morgen!



Werde mich ggf. auch anschließen, sofern ich es schaffe.

Wo trifft man sich dort bzw. bitte kurz die Adresse per PM.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juli 2010)

@ creative-mind: anscheinend hab ich dich heut via rad gesehen, um ca halb 6 auf höhe der janusz korczak...


----------



## creative-mind (30. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> @ creative-mind: anscheinend hab ich dich heut via rad gesehen, um ca halb 6 auf höhe der janusz korczak...




Könnte hinkommen, warste im Auto ?
Ich hoffe ich hab nich grade irgendeine Schei**e gebaut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juli 2010)

jo, kam dir im cali entgegen, hab dich etwas später nochmal bei der baustelle auf der horster-str gesehen... da beim pizzinato...


----------



## creative-mind (30. Juli 2010)

da kam ich zurück von Haniel und bin nochmal auf die Halde Tetraeder hoch.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juli 2010)

rad wirkte beim vorbeirollen nich schlecht...


----------



## creative-mind (30. Juli 2010)

thx, sollte es ja eigentlich auch nich sein ^^ Hatte ja schonmal ein bild gepostet wenn ich nich irre


----------



## lordpoldy (30. Juli 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> mh, die wettervorhersagen auf wetter.com und .de sehen aber weit weniger optimistisch aus, warten wir mal bis samstag ab



Bis jetzt sind die Wetterorakels noch nicht besser gestimmt, einer meiner Kollegen meinte schon er möchte lieber schlafen , der andere meldet sich heute nicht zurück. Zu dem sage ich in solchen fällen aber immer das wir ein Mountainbike fahren und kein Damen Cityrad mit tiefem Einstieg.... Also mir wäre das Wetter egal, ich würde gerne nach Willingen fahren


----------



## creative-mind (31. Juli 2010)

Bin wohl circa 14 Uhr wieder auf Haniel


----------



## Ani (31. Juli 2010)

wir wollen jetzt auch gleich los, entweder nach hoppenbruch oder in die haard. 8 oder 9 uhr wochenende morgens ist mir einfach zu früh


----------



## lordpoldy (31. Juli 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig das jetzt morgen keiner nach Willingen fährt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (31. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das jetzt morgen keiner nach Willingen fährt???



Und ich dachte, ich müßte die Frage erst stellen 

Bin jetzt auch etwas durcheinander.

Das Wetter scheint doch ok zu sein, oder?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MirSch (31. Juli 2010)

morgen werden einige in willingen sein


----------



## lordpoldy (31. Juli 2010)

Laut wetter.com ist morgens und abends nur leichter Regen, also nix mit Mega Schauern und so....


----------



## lordpoldy (31. Juli 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> morgen werden einige in willingen sein


Komiker, fährt denn keiner von diesem Fred mit???


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Komiker, fährt denn keiner von diesem Fred mit???



Langsam, hier laufen Dinge bedingt durch Mirschs Datinggruppe parallel.

Wenn Du und ich noch mitkommen, wären wir bis jetzt immerhin vier Radfahrer


----------



## lordpoldy (31. Juli 2010)

Dann klärt mich mal auf, bekomme hier schon leichten frust. Habe die kurze untergebracht. Frau ist arbeiten und ich will nach Willingen

Eventuell würde auch ein kollege von mir mitkommen....der sich nicht gemeldet hat


----------



## Ti-Max (31. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Dann klärt mich mal auf, bekomme hier schon leichten frust. Habe die kurze untergebracht. Frau ist arbeiten und ich will nach Willingen
> 
> Eventuell würde auch ein kollege von mir mitkommen....der sich nicht gemeldet hat



Aus der Gruppe rund um Mirsch fahren mehrere, aus diesem Bereich sind es aktuell nur Du und meine Bescheidenheit.

Kann allerdings nur ein Rad mitnehmen, kennst ja meine Kiste...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## creative-mind (31. Juli 2010)

Boah vorhin beim uphill saß ne echt süße oben aufm altar vorm Kreuz.
Bikemarke konnte ich nich erkennen aber war weiß/beige wenn ich nich irre.
Kennt die jemand ?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das jetzt morgen keiner nach Willingen fährt???



wir fahren nicht. sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (31. Juli 2010)

tobi und ich sind hier grad noch ein wenig unentschlossen wegen morgen, ob wir willingen oder hier auf der halde fahren sollen.

waren vorhin nach langer zeit mal wieder auf der halde hoppenbruch, ist ja ganz nett da aber an der zweiten kuppe steht ja jetzt ein echter wildwuchs an drops. grad als wir vorbeikamen wurde auch jemand mit einer gehirnerschütterrung vom krankenwagen eingesammelt und der notarzt hat geflucht und gemeint man müsse das eigentlich alles abreißen :\


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. Juli 2010)

geenauuuu... alles abreissen, alle leute dürfen nur noch zuhause die wand anstarren, damit ja nix passiert... wenn ich sowas schon höre.


----------



## creative-mind (31. Juli 2010)

Weiß niemand wie die dame vorhin hieß oder kennt die jemand ?


----------



## Ani (31. Juli 2010)

trotz deiner äußerst präzisen und detailsreichen beschreibung kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## creative-mind (31. Juli 2010)

Die hat sich wohl oben mit CClern getroffen.Entweder hat sie mir zugelächelt oder über mich gelacht weil ich geschoben habe XD


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> geenauuuu... alles abreissen, alle leute dürfen nur noch zuhause die wand anstarren, damit ja nix passiert... wenn ich sowas schon höre.



das was da oben an "bauten" steht sollte wirklich abgerissen werden, hab noch nie so eine müllhalde gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (1. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> das was da oben an "bauten" steht sollte wirklich abgerissen werden, hab noch nie so eine müllhalde gesehen.



Sag das denen mal am Herner Fräd


----------



## Nforcer (1. August 2010)

Wer ist denn morgen auf der Haniel fahren?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. August 2010)

so wie es schaut ich wohl wenn das wetter passt.


----------



## yakuza87 (1. August 2010)

wenn chrise mit kommt auf haniel bin ich auch dabei denke ich...wann soll es bei euch los gehen?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. August 2010)

erstmal wach werden und worldcup gucken


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> erstmal wach werden und worldcup gucken



 ich warte schon


----------



## ursel_01 (1. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> so wie es schaut ich wohl wenn das wetter passt.



Moin, wäre nett wenn Du oder wer auch immer von Euch nach dem Fahren mal eben posten würdet ob es immer noch so schlammig ist auf Haniel.

Viel Spaß beim heizen!

Jan


----------



## Mr.Donut (1. August 2010)

sooooooooooooooooooooo erstmal essen und dann später mit dem chrisse ab zur halde.
ISt noch jem da?


----------



## miss glückt (2. August 2010)

Also ich bin von Mittwoch-Donnerstag in Winterberg.
Falls einer Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen kann man mich auffem Handy erreichen.
Null Eins 77/ fünf 6 drei drei 086


----------



## A7XFreak (2. August 2010)

Ich schau mir die Halde morgen mal an!  bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (3. August 2010)

heute jem da?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

Do.19:00h. wieder Feierabend runde ?!?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Do.19:00h. wieder Feierabend runde ?!?



Joh...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (3. August 2010)

Bin auch dabei 
War genug Pause nun.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei
> War genug Pause nun.



ohh super


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (3. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> das was da oben an "bauten" steht sollte wirklich abgerissen werden, hab noch nie so eine müllhalde gesehen.


 
Bis auf die Gaps, vielleicht erstmal springen und dann urteilen


----------



## der Digge (3. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Bis auf die Gaps, vielleicht erstmal springen und dann urteilen



der Phil und ich bleiben da mit'm Kopf im Baum hängen, eher uncool


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (3. August 2010)

Ok...

Aber stabil gebaut sind die schon, muss man sagen.
Der rest ist wirklich gefährlich zB. die kleinen Drops oben, bei einem fliegen die Bretter ja schon beim angucken ab.


----------



## lordpoldy (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Do.19:00h. wieder Feierabend runde ?!?



Ich denke das ich auch dabei wäre, vielleicht sogar anreise mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_rg (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Do.19:00h. wieder Feierabend runde ?!?



jap


----------



## Feel the Dirt (3. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Do.19:00h. wieder Feierabend runde ?!?



bin dabei! 
Danke übrigens für deinen schnellen Service


----------



## mau (4. August 2010)

Auf der Haniel steht noch ein einziger, der Rest ist alles weg.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. August 2010)

Guckt mal hier... da ist jemand das große Gap mit nem ht gesprungen 
Fetten Respeckt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZoPnOjdMmY&feature=related"]YouTube- Hoppenbruch Roadgap 2 mit 24" Hardtail[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2010)

marcel?? ins flat?? das is krank man!


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. August 2010)

hmm.. sieht so aus als wenn er gestürzt ist aber könnte echt schon Flat gewesen sein.
War aber nicht ich Loki , bevorzuge dann doch schon eher nen Fully 

Der ist echt hammer: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mR_8KbcR8Gs&feature=related"]YouTube- 11m drop on hardtail[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nforcer (4. August 2010)

Hat jemand mal ne Adresse zu dem Parkplatz von wo aus man am Besten zur Schranke kommt?
Wäre nett.

Matthias


----------



## lordpoldy (4. August 2010)

Birkhahnstr 46145 oberhausen
A2 Abfahrt Königshardt, links abbiegen, nach 200 bis 300 m wieder links in die Kleekampstr
Unter der AutoBahn durch die Zweite links ind die Birkhahnstr
dann sofort wieder rechts und du fährst, nach zirka 200m auf den Parkplatz zu


----------



## Mr.Donut (4. August 2010)

das kann ja was werden morgen bei dem wetter


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Guckt mal hier... da ist jemand das große Gap mit nem ht gesprungen
> Fetten Respeckt
> 
> YouTube- Hoppenbruch Roadgap 2 mit 24" Hardtail



Total bescheuert 

Aber gut so sind weniger wahnsinnige auf Haniel unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> hmm.. sieht so aus als wenn er gestürzt ist aber könnte echt schon Flat gewesen sein.
> War aber nicht ich Loki , bevorzuge dann doch schon eher nen Fully
> 
> Der ist echt hammer: YouTube- 11m drop on hardtail



war schon klar das du eher mit dem fully fährst. ich mein, der fährt da weiter...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. August 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Total bescheuert
> 
> Aber gut so sind weniger wahnsinnige auf Haniel unterwegs


 

Mit dem Hardtail echt schon sehr krank... aber selbst so Sprünge mit nem Freerider gehören meiner Meinung nach dazu.
Doof runter rollen kann ich auch mit dem Puki von meiner kleinen Cousine.
Bleibt halt jedem selber überlassen wie weit er geht, doch ist mann nicht gleich wahnsinnig wenn man solche sachen macht oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> das kann ja was werden morgen bei dem wetter



waa wetta wir morgen gut.


----------



## 2Pac (4. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Mit dem Hardtail echt schon sehr krank...



Auch mit einem HT


----------



## Ani (4. August 2010)

jamhähöhm, also da es ja jetzt doch ziemlich aus eimern geschüttet hat und morgen auch nicht so pralle angesagt ist (der grund wieso ich zB schon gestern gefahren bin  ) weiß ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen vorbeischaue, ausschließen möcht ichs aber auch nicht, im zweifel aber bitte nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. August 2010)

Sieht echt super aus. Will auch nen x-up können 

Aber für nen Gap oder Drop gewisser Größe benötigt mann glaube ich doch schon "Balls of Steel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (4. August 2010)

Da ich mir morgen Mittag 2 potentielle Autos angucke weiß ich auch nicht ob ich das schaffe dabei zu sein. Werde es versuchen aber auf mich braucht keiner zu warten....


----------



## Freeride Rules. (5. August 2010)

Fr to Dj 
ich hab dich doch schon gesehen du springst mit deinem freddy doch alles was dir vor die reifen kommt xD
kevin


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

so kenn ich ihn auch nur


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. August 2010)

Find ich super Jungens 
Aber auch bisschen schisser, hab mich ja in Willingen nichtmal den klenen Road-gap getraut, warum auch immer 
@ Draki: Was macht deine Hand, hab nix gutes drüber gelesen.
Hätte bock mal wieder nen Ründchen zu scheppern.


----------



## Mr.Donut (5. August 2010)

und heute jemand an der Halde?
Aber erst heute abend..so gegen 19 uhr?


----------



## MissGin (5. August 2010)

Hallo in den Ruhrpott... *grins* extra für euch war ich auch in Island free-riden... *lach* 

Aber mein FullfaceHelm gefällt mir besser als das Teil hier mit dem Pinnöppel oben drauf  *HÜA, Princessa* (so hieß mein Pferdchen)


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. August 2010)

Wenns nicht unbedingt regnet bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Aber sieht ja doch recht ok aus mit dem Wetter.

Super geil das Bild 
Und das Shirt erstmal, tatsache...die Shrift in Pink find ich super ​


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> Hallo in den Ruhrpott... *grins* extra für euch war ich auch in Island free-riden... *lach*
> 
> Aber mein FullfaceHelm gefällt mir besser als das Teil hier mit dem Pinnöppel oben drauf  *HÜA, Princessa* (so hieß mein Pferdchen)



danke Danny 
 das bild is zu geil.  

deine  anderen urlaubs bilder sind *traumhaft*


----------



## MissGin (5. August 2010)

ich hab das Foto extra für euch gemacht... in dem Moment gings allerdings weiter, daher guck ich so komisch *lach* hatte grade noch Zeit die Jacke aufzumachen. *haha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

wenn das so weiter geht,war es das für die saison 
finger noch dick und handgelenk schmerzt.kann nicht mal auf dem rad sitzen.
es sei denn ich schiebe die griffe bis zum vorbau


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. August 2010)

Werd heute auch nen Bild machen mit dem T-shirt. HÜA Freddy... (so heißt mein Fahrrad)


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. August 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht,war es das für die saison
> finger noch dick und handgelenk schmerzt.kann nicht mal auf dem rad sitzen.
> es sei denn ich schiebe die griffe bis zum vorbau


 
ohhh Gott, also doch kein scheppern mehr 
Wünsche dir super gute Besserung!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2010)

fr_to_dj schrieb:


> hüa freddy... (so heißt mein fahrrad)



lol   zu gut.


----------



## Drakush (5. August 2010)

hab die hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben  und danke


----------



## yakuza87 (5. August 2010)

hi wer ist von euch am sonntag auf der haniel unterwegs oder in der gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (5. August 2010)

Nette Runde!
@yakuza87 ich bin evt oben auf der halde Uhrzeit werde ich samstag hier posten


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. August 2010)

war super und schön nass 
Binn evt. auch am We. oben gebe dann noch bescheid.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Freeride Rules. (5. August 2010)

ich kann im mom erstmal nich fahren -_-
bis donnerstag denk ich vllt bin ich dann am we wieder auf der haniel unterwegs


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> war super und schön nass
> Binn evt. auch am We. oben gebe dann noch bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Marcel



Paar Meter weiter bei mir zuhause in MH war alles trocken.

Hat trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> Nette Runde!


ja doch. mit ges. 9 leuten. 
leider ist der regen dazwischen gekommen... 

u. Ti.
 sag nie wieder mein bike ist immer soo sauber.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja doch. mit ges. 9 leuten.
> leider ist der regen dazwischen gekommen...
> 
> u. Ti.
> sag nie wieder mein bike ist immer soo sauber.



Wuff

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wuff



ja ich war dreckig wie ein strassenköter.


----------



## Feel the Dirt (6. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ich war dreckig wie ein strassenköter.



dass waren wir alle 
Also ich bin um 11Uhr an der Schranke ne kleine morgenrunde drehen°!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

@ Adi-Pirate
 die abfahrt war doch schon ok. nach der OP u. der  langen verletzung. 

gruss
Artur


----------



## tokessa (6. August 2010)

Oh der adi fährt wieder, schön zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. August 2010)

Hat jemand lust heute nochmal zu fahren?
Wegen dem Wetter und weiß ja nicht wie es morgen wird.
Ich würde mal so ca. 16-17 Uhr vorschlagen.

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

auch dieses jahr im gleichen Club 
ab montag den 09. aug. bin ich für 2 wochen weg. 
DANKE bleibt artig.


----------



## tokessa (6. August 2010)

Schönen urlaub, ich komm ja auch bald


----------



## MissGin (6. August 2010)

*lach* na dann - is ja alles klar


----------



## miss glückt (6. August 2010)

Was macht er denn da mit dem Billiard Queue ??


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. August 2010)

Na Billiard spielen


----------



## chaz (6. August 2010)

Da spielt noch ein anderer mit Bällen....


----------



## KHUJAND (6. August 2010)

die kleine verteilt die "sonnencreme" genüsslich.


----------



## miss glückt (6. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Na Billiard spielen



Von der Frisur her könnte das sogar Artur sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (6. August 2010)

Werde heute um 14 Uhr an der Schranke sein.
Hab mal ne Frage...hat jemand vor in den kommenden 3 Wochen mal nach Willingen/Winterberg zu fahren?
Weil ich nun endlich Urlaub habe


----------



## creative-mind (7. August 2010)

yakuza lass das Auto und dein Freundin das alleine regeln und gesell dich heut zu mir.

Ist jemand heute auch am Tetraeder ? http://www.bottrop.de/ruhr2010/aktuell/113010100000102724.php

Dürfen nur Biker und Fußgänger hoch.


----------



## lordpoldy (7. August 2010)

ja wir waren da ne stunde.... war ganz cool. man mußte hoch laufen oder mit dem Shuttle bus.... Bike ging auch.
Morgen geht aber richtig die Party
http://luft-und-liebe.com/
c u


----------



## creative-mind (7. August 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> ja wir waren da ne stunde.... war ganz cool. man mußte hoch laufen oder mit dem Shuttle bus.... Bike ging auch.
> Morgen geht aber richtig die Party
> http://luft-und-liebe.com/
> c u




Ich bin eben oben gewesen, schien wirklich ganz nett.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (7. August 2010)

War heute 5 mal oben(Haniel), danach kam ich mir aber vor wie nen Flubber 
Der DH ließ sich besonders geil heizen...sehr griffig und die Wurzelpassage zu Ende hin mal wieder das Sahnehäufchen an Nervenkitzel 
Es schien so als wenn die Line schon lange unberührt gewesen währe


----------



## lordpoldy (7. August 2010)

creative-mind schrieb:


> Ich bin eben oben gewesen, schien wirklich ganz nett.



War von 16 bis 17 da.... da war cool aber nicht viel los.
Morgen sind von 4000 karten noch 350 zu haben... das wird cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## creative-mind (7. August 2010)

na dann mal viel spaß, ich bin morgen wieder auf Haniel
Fahr z.Z nur den Kreuzwegtrail. Schien durch den Regen aber schön griffig zu sein.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (8. August 2010)

Ach ja... gut das ich gestern fahren war


----------



## creative-mind (8. August 2010)

Hab oben sone 20 Leute Truppe photographiert und als dank haben die mir nen Obstler spendiert ^^


----------



## Elfchen (8. August 2010)

oh was??? Ich sollte hier mal öfter reinschaun... was für ein geiles open air! aber bei dem Wetter?? :-(


----------



## Ani (11. August 2010)

so, wie siehts aus, morgen 19 uhr wie immer?


----------



## Fhal (11. August 2010)

Hellas!

Ist jemand am Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag auf der Haniel unterwegs? Ich wollte evtl. mit einem Freund vorbei kommen. Wie siehts da eigtl. trailtechnisch derzeit aus? Kann man neben dem Trail am Kreuz noch was anderes fahren?

Bis dann dann,

Jan


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (11. August 2010)

@Ani 

Hängt ganz vom Wetter ab.   Aber wenn ich kommen sollte dann bin ich schon etwas eher da.


----------



## der Micha (12. August 2010)

Ist heud irgendwer irgendwo anzutreffen?


----------



## WRC206 (12. August 2010)

@Fhal : Ich habe überlegt endlich mal wieder auf Haniel vorbei zu schauen. Muss mal wieder was für meine Fahrtechnik tun.

Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, das ein Tourer versucht euch da runter zu begleiten, können wir uns gerne da oben treffen


----------



## skaster (12. August 2010)

Schaff es heute nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2010)

Moin,

ist denn jemand heute um 19.00 Uhr an der Schranke?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## j_rg (12. August 2010)

jap


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (12. August 2010)

Binn heute nicht mit dabei...hatte eine Mission zu erfüllen: Springe das große Road-Gap auf Hoppenbruch. Ach ja... so 3.50 m gehen ganzschön auf den Rücken 

Gruß


----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Binn heute nicht mit dabei...hatte eine Mission zu erfüllen: Springe das große Road-Gap auf Hoppenbruch. Ach ja... so 3.50 m gehen ganzschön auf den Rücken
> 
> Gruß



Du bist ja vollkommen bescheuert, wie ich beim letzten Mal feststellen durfte


----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2010)

j_rg schrieb:


> jap



Dann komme ich auch mal.

Sind wir immerhin schon 4, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (12. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Du bist ja vollkommen bescheuert, wie ich beim letzten Mal feststellen durfte


 
Und ich liebe es


----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Und ich liebe es


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Binn heute nicht mit dabei...hatte eine Mission zu erfüllen: Springe das große Road-Gap auf Hoppenbruch. Ach ja... so 3.50 m gehen ganzschön auf den Rücken
> 
> Gruß



das du der krankeste hier bist, das war sogar mir klar


----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das du der krankeste hier bist, das war sogar mir klar



Was ist denn mit Dir heute, Einbremserling

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Micha (12. August 2010)

Morgen jemand unterwegs? bin ab etwa 18Uhr verfügbar!
Wenn ich's Training ausfallen lass auch eher!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Dir heute, Einbremserling
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



bin krank, hab immer noch keine beläge bzw bremse noch nicht zurück und bin gleich auf besuch im khs...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (12. August 2010)

Diese gigantischen Videos kann ich euch absolut nicht vorenthalten 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z9UlXXGlVM"]YouTube- Matt Hunter and Kurtis Sorge movie.avi[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOqpRx23WbY&feature=related"]YouTube- Coastal Crew Ep.6 Day In The Life Of Semenuk - Pinkbike.com.mp4[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß beim gucken


Gruß  Marcel


----------



## yakuza87 (12. August 2010)

hallo...
also ich werde sa vormittag bzw. mittag auf haniel sein..


----------



## Fhal (12. August 2010)

Gegen Tourer, die sich nicht zu fein zum hoch schieben sind, hab ich nix. 

Ich poste morgen Abend nochmal ob wir tatsächlich zur Haniel kommen oder "unsere" Halde (Hoppenbruch) unsicher machen.

Bis dann dann,

Jan


----------



## Ani (12. August 2010)

soooo, heute nicht ganz so zahlreich, dafür um so fleissiger gewesen ;-) und sogar ohne regen, was will man mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (13. August 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> soooo, heute nicht ganz so zahlreich, dafür um so fleissiger gewesen ;-) und sogar ohne regen, was will man mehr.



Yeah, dreimal rauf und runter. Hat Spaß gemacht und war doch recht gut zu fahren.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (13. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bin krank, hab immer noch keine beläge bzw bremse noch nicht zurück und bin gleich auf besuch im khs...



Ok, ich hoffe nichts Wildes...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Freeride Rules. (13. August 2010)

@ Fr_to_Dj
omg das isn abschnitt aus follow me *__*!
 vllt bin ich nächstens auch mal wieder dabei muss aber erst wegen meinenm rahmen gucken ob das nochj fahrbar is und hält (kettenstrebe angerissen).


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (13. August 2010)

Also wenns aus follow me ist, sollte ich ihn mir wirklich holen
Die Jungs sind echt schon Pervers!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. August 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ok, ich hoffe nichts Wildes...
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



schwiegerpa liegt drin, hat was unbekanntes anne bronchien und beim aufenthalt kurzzeitig ne embolie bekommen... geht ihm aber gottseidank wieder besser...


----------



## WRC206 (14. August 2010)

Also morgen (heute) werd ich wohl so zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr auf der Halde sein. 
Ich muss vorher noch was arbeiten, deswegen kann ich es nicht genauer sagen und hoffe halt, dass es überhaupt klappt.

Wenn jemand also morgen jemanden mit nem Cube AMS 125 (Tourer) und dunklen Klamotten auf der Halde sieht, ruhig ansprechen  :-D


----------



## Freeride Rules. (14. August 2010)

alsooooooooo ich leih mir von feltq200 sein tues und bin dann warscheinlich am sonntag mit zwei anderen kumpels auf der haniel anzutreffen .
mfg kevin


----------



## yakuza87 (14. August 2010)

sind 14uhr an der schranke bei haniel...kommt noch jemand mit ist doch geiles wetter zum fahren...
was anderes..wer hat lust mal auf haniel wieder was für die strecken zu tun..sind ganz schön in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden durch den regen der letzten wochen finde ich,,,und alleun mit ner schaufel rum rennen habe ich auch kein bock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MirSch (14. August 2010)

heute trifft sich ne grössere truppe an der hoppenbruchhalde. werden ab 10:30 uhr dort sein und sind dann auf den strecken anzutreffen.


----------



## yakuza87 (14. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Diese gigantischen Videos kann ich euch absolut nicht vorenthalten
> 
> YouTube- Matt Hunter and Kurtis Sorge movie.avi
> 
> ...




die können biken...echt krank die leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (14. August 2010)

wie kommt man aus gladbeck ohne auto am besten zur hoppenbruch und wo ist diese denn? kenne mich als ossi noch nicht so aus hier


----------



## MirSch (14. August 2010)

google maps hilft dir weiter  ich kenne nur den weg über autobahnen.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (14. August 2010)

hmm ich würd die strecken ja mit aufarbeiten aber der weg zur haniel mit spaten usw ?! näää!
wenn ich n klappspaten hätt wear das was anderes (ne domenic >__<)!
naja gut bis morgen 
mfg kevin


----------



## yakuza87 (14. August 2010)

also ich habe mir bei pieper nen klappspaten geholt von der bundeswehr ...der kostete glaub ich 6euro....also kaufen und alle an de arbeit..


----------



## Snap4x (14. August 2010)

Was war denn heute auf Hoppenbruch los? Flashmob? 
War schon geil. Erst waren nur wir sechs da und dann kamt ihr alle. Das war schon irgendwie Crazy fand ich.


----------



## Snap4x (15. August 2010)

Heute (gestern) erstmal Hoppenbruch gerockt 





(zwar nicht ich, aber ich hab das Foto gemacht )


----------



## Freeride Rules. (15. August 2010)

hmm heut biken wird doch nix kollege mim tues is nich erreichbar :/
naja trz schönen sonntag euch allen.
mfg kevin


----------



## MissGin (15. August 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Was war denn heute auf Hoppenbruch los? Flashmob?
> War schon geil. Erst waren nur wir sechs da und dann kamt ihr alle. Das war schon irgendwie Crazy fand ich.



Ja, das war es wohl  Aber wir waren auch schon vorher da - sind nochmal zurück gekommen nach oben


----------



## ursel_01 (15. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
war Freitag am Dual in Grafenwald, ganz nett da.
Ist der Spot nun offiziell oder nicht???Entsprechende Beschilderung, wie ja z.B. an jedem Kinderspielplatz angebracht ist fehlt.Ein Anwohner meinte, dass die Stadt Bottrop da geschaufelt hätte.Die Jungs die da fahren sagen es sei Ihr Werk.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

geh davon aus, das es die arbeit der jungs dort war. der spot sollte von der stadt aus eigentlich platt gemacht werden, da er ja wildtiere behindere und die bäume schaden nehmen. war voriges jahr grosses tamtam. letzter stand meines wissens war, das sich der adler07 dafür einsetzen wollte und sozusagen schirmherr spielen wollte. allerdings sollten extreme baumaßnahmen zurückgebaut werden. soll im grossen und ganzen nicht mehr nach ghetto-style aussehen (bauten mit paletten und so)


----------



## yakuza87 (15. August 2010)

ursel_01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> war Freitag am Dual in Grafenwald, ganz nett da.
> Ist der Spot nun offiziell oder nicht???Entsprechende Beschilderung, wie ja z.B. an jedem Kinderspielplatz angebracht ist fehlt.Ein Anwohner meinte, dass die Stadt Bottrop da geschaufelt hätte.Die Jungs die da fahren sagen es sei Ihr Werk.
> 
> Jan



also der dirt park läuft über den rad verein adler bottrop und du musst dir so weit wie ich weiß entweder tages oder monatsticket kaufen somit bist du versichert...steht aber auch schon irgendwo im forum meine ich...


----------



## yakuza87 (15. August 2010)

wer war schon mal hier http://www.filthytrails.be/    ?
die videos lassen nen super park versprechen finde ich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> also der dirt park läuft über den rad verein adler bottrop und du musst dir so weit wie ich weiß entweder tages oder monatsticket kaufen somit bist du versichert...steht aber auch schon irgendwo im forum meine ich...


 
wtf? also nun macht sich der ganze verein echt bei mir unbeliebt... am besten noch mit kassenhäuschen vor dem "park"...

gut das ich kein dreckspringer bin.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> wer war schon mal hier http://www.filthytrails.be/    ?
> die videos lassen nen super park versprechen finde ich



Opa knack u. Ich waren letzte Woche da.
Nachteile: kein Lift, Park sehr klein.
Vorteile: man muss nicht weit hochschieben und es ist alles gut gebaut.
Es ist dort sehr sandiger Boden dadurch wird es auch krz nach einem Schauer gut gehen.
Preis 7,5


----------



## ursel_01 (15. August 2010)

Da scheint" Adler Bottrop" ja hinsichtlich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit richtig was drauf zu haben!

Wat soll ich zahlen????
Wofür?Für die Versicherung?Dankeschön, aber ich bin genug ausreichend versichert denke ich.

Und solange vor Ort nicht mal eine Kontaktadresse zu finden ist fahre ich dort so!


Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (15. August 2010)

also ich meine das tages ticket 3 euro sind monat 17 euro

verstehe auch nicht warum die adler die unterstützen und die freerider bzw. downhiller außen vor lassen..eigentlich sollte man es auch auf der haniel probieren da was gedultetes zu bauen....oder was meint ihr?


----------



## yakuza87 (15. August 2010)

kann man hier http://www.filthytrails.be/ auch als anfänger fahren oder eher winterberg bevorzugen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> also ich meine das tages ticket 3 euro sind monat 17 euro
> 
> verstehe auch nicht warum die adler die unterstützen und die freerider bzw. downhiller außen vor lassen..eigentlich sollte man es auch auf der haniel probieren da was gedultetes zu bauen....oder was meint ihr?


 
hab vor etwas über nem jahrzehnt mal mit der radabteilung des vereins was zu tun gehabt, da ich dh-rennen fahren wollte. was mir da als auflage fürs training auferlegt wurde, damit ich über den verein gemeldet werden kann, war schlichtweg als downhiller eine unverschämtheit. den damaligen jugendwart, der nur auf strasse oder mit´m xc-bike unterwegs war, hab ich mit nem 22kilo-downhiller bergauf versägt... sagt wohl genug...


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> also ich meine das tages ticket 3 euro sind monat 17 euro
> 
> verstehe auch nicht warum die adler die unterstützen und die freerider bzw. downhiller außen vor lassen..eigentlich sollte man es auch auf der haniel probieren da was gedultetes zu bauen....oder was meint ihr?



Fahr nach Hoppenbruch ! Auf Haniel gibt das nur Stress.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. August 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> kann man hier http://www.filthytrails.be/ auch als anfänger fahren oder eher winterberg bevorzugen?



Ist halt nur 1/10 so groß wie Wibe aber sehr Anfängertauglich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Fahr nach Hoppenbruch ! Auf Haniel gibt das nur Stress.


 
jop... hoppenbruch ist glaub ich mittlerweile als bikehalde ausgeschrieben, bei haniel hat immer noch die RAG den hammer inner hand...


----------



## yakuza87 (15. August 2010)

finde haniel kann man ganz gut fahren...hab ab morgen auto und werde dann wohl überall mal hin komm...


----------



## WRC206 (15. August 2010)

Also auf Haniel was legales zu bekommen, oder das es zumindest "gern gesehen" ist, kannste vergessen.
Das kann ich dir aus sehr guter Quelle berichten 

Für mich ist Haniel auch sehr nett. Würde aber auch gerne mal wo anders mitfahren. Es muss nur anfängergeeignet sein und sollte auch mit etwas weniger Federweg noch halbwegs zu befahren sein


----------



## MirSch (15. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wtf? also nun macht sich der ganze verein echt bei mir unbeliebt... am besten noch mit kassenhäuschen vor dem "park"...
> 
> gut das ich kein dreckspringer bin.



wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fre55e halten!
gäb´s den verein nicht wäre der spot längst platt gemacht worden! der verein hat die kosten und die verantwortung für das gelände übernommen, den spot somit gerettet. es ist nunmal jetzt ein vereinsgelände, an dem kosten für pflege- und bauarbeiten entstehen. dieses darf man sich ruhigen gewissens von den nutzern zahlen lassen.
für leute die den spot häufiger nutzen möchten würde sich die recht günstige mitgliedschaft im verein lohnen.

also, ich bin adler dankbar das sie sich so für den spot eingesetzt haben! - die stadt hätte vermutlich lieber abgerissen.

Der Spot wird derzeit von jungen Vereinsmitgliedern ausgebaut und gepflegt. Die Lines sind recht amtlich - von "Rückbau" kann da nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. August 2010)

word!!!

ich wollte auch schon was schreiben ich hätte mich in den Fall nur nicht so gewählt ausgedrückt und das darf ich mir als Mod ja nicht erlauben

der Spot taugt und das der Verein sich kümmert ist klasse und sollte als Beispiel dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fre55e halten!


 
was gibt dir das recht, mir gegenüber so einen ton anzuschlagen bittesehr?



MirSch schrieb:


> gäb´s den verein nicht wäre der spot längst platt gemacht worden! der verein hat die kosten und die verantwortung für das gelände übernommen, den spot somit gerettet. es ist nunmal jetzt ein vereinsgelände, an dem kosten für pflege- und bauarbeiten entstehen. dieses darf man sich ruhigen gewissens von den nutzern zahlen lassen.


 
ich denke eher, das streckenpflege bei den locals liegt, glaube weniger dran, das da der adler sehr viel macht...

zur spotgeschichte sei gesagt, das die ursprüngliche rundstrecke, die dort war, auch sehr oft von den leuten des adler07 genutzt wurde. 
wenn dies jedoch nun vereinsgelände ist, was passiert wenn aufgrund der fehlenden abzäunung dort jemand zu schaden kommt? die lines da sind ja nun nicht gerade als anfängerfreundlich zu sehen.

edit: was mir grad so in den kopf kommt... stell dir vor du bist einer der erbauer dort, nun sollste sozusagen für die erhaltung und pflege, die du vllt sogar selber übernimmst geld an nen verein zahlen. sicherlich ist ne zahlung sinnig, allerdings denke ich, das die planung dann dort anders sein sollte.

dein gesicht will ich mal sehen, wenn oben auf haniel einer in nem kassenhäuschen sitzt und die hand aufhält, damit du auf deinen vllt selbstgegrabenen trails fahren darfst...

EOD...


----------



## ursel_01 (15. August 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fre55e halten!
> gäb´s den verein nicht wäre der spot längst platt gemacht worden! der verein hat die kosten und die verantwortung für das gelände übernommen, den spot somit gerettet. es ist nunmal jetzt ein vereinsgelände, an dem kosten für pflege- und bauarbeiten entstehen. dieses darf man sich ruhigen gewissens von den nutzern zahlen lassen.
> für leute die den spot häufiger nutzen möchten würde sich die recht günstige mitgliedschaft im verein lohnen.
> 
> ...



Halt mal die Luft an!
Dann sollte Adler doch auch in der Lage sein das halbwegs publik zu machen, oder??Vor Ort sind nur unprofessionelle Schilder vor zu finden.
Irgendwas von Teenies ausgedrucktes.
Der Spot ist schön gemacht, keine Frage!
Wer hats nun gebaut; die Teenies ohne irgend eine vereinszugehörigkeit, Adler, oder die Stadt Bottrop????


----------



## MirSch (15. August 2010)

Ursprünglich wurde der Spot durch Locals errichtet - da waren verschiedene Personen über zig Jahre mit beschäftigt. Ich gehörte vor einigen Jahren auch dazu. 
Derzeit bauen wie schon erwähnt in erster Linie junge Vereinsmitglieder dort. Die Jungs die man dort regelmäßig antrifft, sind allesamt Locals aber gleichzeitig halt auch Mitglieder. 
Das Gelände ist nicht eingezäunt da es zu viele Kosten verursachen würde die dann auf die Mitglieder umgelegt werden müssten.
Ich begrüsse es das es eher ein technisches Dirttrainigsgelände ist das Anfänger etwas "abschreckt". So halten sich die schwersten Stürze in Grenzen. Wer die im Ruhrgebiet liegenden, meist anfängerkompatiblen Spots sieht und die Rettungsdienstfrequenz an selbigen wird das verstehen.
Ist aber nur meine pers. Meinung.

@Loki: Ich mag halt keine Pauschalisierungen. Ich habe auch zu meinen Wettkampftrialzeiten schlechte Erfahrungen mit Adler gemacht, aber die Zeiten und Verantwortlichen ändern sich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

naja, da dieser spot so anfängerunfreundlich wirkt, durfte ich bisher bei jedem besuch dort jemanden ins khs fahren... (von verstauchungen bis zu gebrochenem handgelenk)

bzgl des einzäunen war eigentlich nur der gedanke in bezug auf die haftung im falle eines personenschadens auf dem vereinsgelände... das ist ja auch der aspekt, wieso die rag uns biker auf der halde so "gerne" hat.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (15. August 2010)

Mensch Jungens ihr macht aber auch nen Drama aus der Sache 
Wenn ich kein bock habe zu bezahlen fahr ich dort nicht und suche mir was anderes.
Lege ich mich auf die Fresse bin ich selber schuld, schließlich wirft sich ja kein Busch vor euer Bike oder so.
Und was verletzungen angeht Loki...es sind immer die Leute selber schuld wenn so Deppen zB. ohne Helm meinen gleich den steilsten hang runter zu brettern. 
Du hattest doch auch mit nur einer Bremse Haniel runtergefahren oder wie war das?... hätte da nicht auch was passieren können  vorallem wer währe den dann mal wieder schuld hää 

Gruß


----------



## MirSch (15. August 2010)

@Loki: Kannst gerne nen Zaun drumziehen - Adler wird dir dankbar sein - Und du müsstest nicht mehr die ganzen Verletzten wegfahren.


----------



## MirSch (15. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> edit: was mir grad so in den kopf kommt... stell dir vor du bist einer der erbauer dort, nun sollste sozusagen für die erhaltung und pflege, die du vllt sogar selber übernimmst geld an nen verein zahlen. sicherlich ist ne zahlung sinnig, allerdings denke ich, das die planung dann dort anders sein sollte.
> 
> dein gesicht will ich mal sehen, wenn oben auf haniel einer in nem kassenhäuschen sitzt und die hand aufhält, damit du auf deinen vllt selbstgegrabenen trails fahren darfst...
> 
> EOD...



Ich gehöre neben vielen anderen zu den "Ursprungserbauern" die seit Jahren dort fahren sowie zu den heutigen Zahlern durch Neumitgliedschaft  Mein Gesicht kennst du ja


----------



## Ti-Max (15. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein bock habe zu bezahlen fahr ich dort nicht und suche mir was anderes.
> Lege ich mich auf die Fresse bin ich selber schuld, schließlich wirft sich ja kein Busch vor euer Bike oder so.



Gebe Dir völlig recht

Aber Freerider heißt nicht, daß man überall fahren kann, ohne zu bezahlen

Wenn ich für vergleichsweise wenig Geld eine dadurch gepflegte Strecke finde, wobei ich hier jetzt mal unterstelle, daß keine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht vorliegt, ist dies für mich völlig in Ordnung. Dann bezahle ich gerne dafür. Ich kann auch in den Rhein-Herne-Kanal springen oder ins Stadtbad gehen, jeder wie er mag und wie seine Zahlungsbereitschaft ist.

Auch wenn Du so fair bist und zu Deinen Fehlern und den Folgen stehst, sind einige Leute so erbärmlich und versuchen, jeden zu verklagen, auch wenn es durch eigene Fehler entstanden ist.

Daher kann ich auch verstehen, daß Haniel/RAG alles abreißen, was potentiell gefährlich ist, damit die Mutti nicht Haniel/RAG verklagt, da sich der Sohnemann aus Übermut auf die Fresse gelegt hat.

Man merkt übrigens, daß es schifft

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (15. August 2010)

Und Besserung ist erst ab Dönnerstag in sicht...leider 
Aber gut..ich habe noch genügend Urlaub und somit Zeit 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Du hattest doch auch mit nur einer Bremse Haniel runtergefahren oder wie war das?... hätte da nicht auch was passieren können. vorallem wer wäre den dann mal wieder schuld hää



ich denke, du kannst mich gut genug einschätzen, das ich dafür niemanden verantwortlich machen würde, da ich dieses auf eigene gefahr getan habe. ich weiss für mich, was ich machen kann und was nicht. zumindest bin ich kreuzweg und grafenwalder auch mit einer bremse noch gut runter gekommen. 

so, back to topic...


----------



## Locu (15. August 2010)

Ach die ersten Tage ist fr_to_dj auch ohne Helm die Haniel runtergebrettert


----------



## Ani (15. August 2010)

du musst nicht mal die rag/stadt verantwortlich machen, auf die idee könnte z.B. auch deine krankenkasse kommen (im fall der fälle jetzt geacht...). 
das sich der verein dem spot angenommen hat find ich super, so weit ich weiß war der abriss ja schon beschlossene sache und so haben die jungs die da aktiv sind eine möglichkeit ganz legal zu bauen und zu fahren, ist doch klasse. 
zu der frage wieso der verein sich nicht um die halde haniel bemüht: so weit ich weiß gab es da sogar schonmal gespräche, aber die halde gehört nicht der stadt sondern noch der rag und auflage für eine angedacht (cc)-strecke (was auch immer darunter zu verstehen wäre) war mW nach, dass diese nicht über angelegten fusswege geht... da ist dann auch irgendwie nix weiter draus geworden. solange alle haldenfahrer sich angepasst verhalten, rücksicht auf andere leute dort nehmen und nix großes bauen scheint die rag das ja auch gelassen zu sehen...
apropo bauen: ist da auf dem mettwurst im ersten abschnitt eine zweite stufe dazugekommen oder war die schon immer da und sie ist mir nur nie aufgefallen?


----------



## NoPussyWay (15. August 2010)

Also was den Spot in Grafenwald angeht kann ich nur sagen das ich oft da bin und auch die Lokals recht gut kenne. Nen Rettungswagen hab ich da allerdings noch nicht gesehen. Und ich fahre schon verdammt lange da, schließlich war ich der erste der da gebuddelt hat. Ach ja, erste Pfeiler für nen Zaun stehen übrigens auch schon. Die arbeiten daran sind nur etwas eingeschlafen.
Der Mitgliedsbeitrag für Adler ist ich nicht nur für die Versicherung, es wurde z.B. auch schon einige male ein Minibagger durch den Verein angemietet.
Ich glaube nicht das der durch die bisherigen Beiträge zu finanzieren war. 
Die Jungs die da überwiegend fahren sind alle zwischen 16 u. 21 Jahren alt. Wenn man denen dauerhaft nen Typen von Adler vor die Nase setzen würde, wäre der Spot wohl schnell um einiges leerer. Wer in dem Alter möchte den dauerhaft jemanden der auf einen "aufpasst".
Kurz gesagt, dieses Arrangement ist wohl das beste was dem Spot passieren konnte.
Alles ist unter trockenen Tüchern, aber man hat bis zu einem gewissen grad seine Ruhe


----------



## Ani (18. August 2010)

nachdem es heute doch zwischendurch mal wieder kräftig geschüttet hat, weiß ich noch nicht ob wir morgen da sind, da man an der halde vermutlich zumindest stellenweise schwimmen kann... wenn wir doch fahren sollten wir auf jeden fall zeitig los, wird ja doch schon wieder echt früh dunkel :\ *licht rauskram*


----------



## Ti-Max (19. August 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> nachdem es heute doch zwischendurch mal wieder kräftig geschüttet hat, weiß ich noch nicht ob wir morgen da sind, da man an der halde vermutlich zumindest stellenweise schwimmen kann... wenn wir doch fahren sollten wir auf jeden fall zeitig los, wird ja doch schon wieder echt früh dunkel :\ *licht rauskram*



Grds. hätte ich ja Lust.

Wetter ist ja ok.

Rafft sich sonst noch jemand auf, wohlwissend, daß die neue Popstars-Staffel heute startet

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (19. August 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> ...
> Das Gelände ist nicht eingezäunt da es zu viele Kosten verursachen würde die dann auf die Mitglieder umgelegt werden müssten.



Hi,

das Gelände ist und muß Wald bleiben und darf nicht eingezäunt werden. Die Holzlatten hat der Förster dort platziert, um uns die Grenze des Geländes zu kennzeichnen.
Am Eingang kommt noch ein Drängelgitter, damit man (biker) nicht direkt auf die Straße fährt..
dafür stehen, wenn mehre kommen, die letzten dann auf der Straße
Ist aber auch eine Auflage im Vertrag.

Gruß
onewheler


----------



## OneWheeler (19. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wtf? also nun macht sich der ganze verein echt bei mir unbeliebt... am besten noch mit kassenhäuschen vor dem "park"...
> 
> gut das ich kein dreckspringer bin.



Hi,

unbeliebt?  500 Pacht und über 500 Versicherung im Jahr wollen bezahlt sein, ohne dies keine Strecke. 
Gelder für Werkzeug und auch mal ein Bagger..
Da kann man wohl erwarten das die, die dort fahren wollen auch bereit sind einen Beitrag zu leisten.. 
ohne wird die Strecke geschlossen und planiert, wie 2009 fast überall in Germany
Ach so was meinst du, was es für Zeit und Ge-dult es gekostet hat, alles in die Wege zuleiten.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2010)

is ja schon gut, macht ihr mal euer ding, ich mach meines und wir sind alle glücklich, okay?


----------



## WRC206 (19. August 2010)

Ist morgen jemand auf der Halde?

Ich wollt gerne ne Runde fahren gehen, weiß aber noch nicht genau wann. Dachte so zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr. Aber wenn sich wer anders noch anschließen will bin ich da recht flexibel...schönes Studentenleben :-D


----------



## Ani (19. August 2010)

Tobi und ich wollten morgen fahren, weil wir ja heute bei der donnerstags chillout-runde nicht dabei sind, auch nicht ganz so spät (sicher aber nicht schon mittags, weil arbeit), genaues ist aber noch nicht geplant
bist du letzen samstag auf der halde hinter drei jungs den "chinamann"trail gefahren, die mit einer helmcam gefilmt haben und vorher 5 minuten mit fussgängern geredet haben, ob man da jetzt runterfahren kann oder das doch eher selbstmord ist @ wrc?


----------



## WRC206 (20. August 2010)

Jop, das war ich.

Die Familie war aber ganz lustig. Die konnten einfach nicht fassen, dass wir da runter fahren wollten und dann sind ja zwei auch noch schön da rein gedroppt. Da waren die völlig ausm Häuschen (im positiven Sinn) 

Dann warst du das auf dem Noton, richt?


----------



## Drakush (20. August 2010)

hatte ich auch mal. ne mutter mit tochter standen an einer ca.3m hochen kante.der eigentliche trail ist rechts daneben.deswegen standen sie am absprung.
die leute fahren den trail und ich stand bereit zum absprung.
Mama:Sie wollen hier lang?
Ich: Ja.
Sie: Sind sie sicher?
Ich: Ja.
Sie: Sie wissen was sie da tun?
Ich: Nicht immer 
Sie: Sie sind sich ganz sicher?
Ich: Ja.
Sie: Es gibt schon verrückte Menschen 
Ich: Danke.(und los) 

Sie stand bestimmt noch 2min. da und schüttelte den kopf.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. August 2010)

färhste wieder? böse böse


----------



## WRC206 (20. August 2010)

Aber lieber die Wanderer erstaunen als verärgern 

So macht der Kontakt zu denen doch Spaß.


Ich mach mich jetzt langsam fertig und bin dann denk ich 15:30 an der Schranke. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwie.


----------



## Drakush (20. August 2010)

nee.Phil.das war noch letztes jahr.
kann nur gerade aus auf befestigten wegen fahren :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (20. August 2010)

ja genau @ wrc
so, tobi und ich planen morgen (statt sonntag, weil dann mässiges wetter angesagt) filthy, wir waren da bisher noch nie, bin daher gespannt, noch jemand am start?


----------



## WRC206 (20. August 2010)

Wann wollt ihr los?

Und wohin?


----------



## MissGin (21. August 2010)

oh, echt? ich fahre auch gleich zu den filthys


----------



## WRC206 (21. August 2010)

Hab gerade mal rausgefunden was die Filthys sind  .

Wäre schön wenn ihr nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht geben könntet und ob da für jeden, also auch für Anfänger, was dabei ist


----------



## ursel_01 (21. August 2010)

Wer sind die Filthys???


----------



## der Digge (21. August 2010)

w³.filthytrails.be

und an WRC206 ein klares "ja"


----------



## Ani (21. August 2010)

die missgin war auch da  wollte dich eigentlich nochmal anquatschen, aber plötzlich waren (fast) alle weg  dein bike macht schon was her, nicht schlecht 
@ wrc, mir wurde vorher gesagt es ist auch was für anfänger dabei und das kann ich jetzt bestätigen, von einem kusselköpper mal abgesehen gings ganz gut ;-) ist schon anders als wibe oder willingen, aber hat trotzdem spass gemacht. war aber (dadurch dass man hochschieben/fahren muss und es heute echt warm war) recht anstrengend, hätte ich gar nicht gedacht. würden wir wohl auch nochmal hinfahren, aber man ist doch von hier schon gute 1,5 stunden für eine strecke unterwegs.


----------



## yakuza87 (22. August 2010)

wollte die nächste zeit auch mal dahin mit paar leuten...wäre das nicht gut wenn man da mit ner größeren gruppe hin fährt?
wie weit ist das denn weg und wie lange fährt man da hin?


----------



## WRC206 (22. August 2010)

Das klingt doch mal sehr gut.
@ani: hoffe dir ist nichts weiter passiert bei deinem Stunt 
Wibe oder Willingen war ich noch nie. Fange ja gerade erst an mit dem "Freeriden" (ob ich das bei mir so nennen darf?  )
Das mit dem schieben ist für mich weniger das Problem, siehe links was ich für ein Bike habe 

Also ich würd auf jeden Fall auch beim nächsten mal gerne mit dahin. Da ich jetzt nen HEckträger habe, hab ich auch noch im Innenraum wieder Platz für ein oder zwei weitere Bikes, falls jemand nen Platz bräuchte.

@yakuza87: Ani hat doch geschrieben, dass es etwa 1,5 Stunden bis dahin sind  Im Grunde also auch nicht weiter/länger als Wibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (22. August 2010)

so ist das eben wenn man de brille ni off hat.....

wann  bist nächstes mal halde wrc? wollte nächsts we mit chrise und marco wider fahren da ich dieses arbeiten musste..

war heut früh schon mal auf haniel aber noch nix los ,,,,


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. August 2010)

hoffe kommende woche wieder bei zu sein, dann sollten wohl endlich einige teile eintreffen um zumindest eins der räder bremsfähig zu machen.

achja, bei interesse, habe eine tektro auriga bremsanlage zu verkaufen, kriege ich wohl ne brandneue auf kulanz!


----------



## MissGin (22. August 2010)

@Ani: danke schön. War wie immer gut auf den Filthy's, aber etwas zu warm.  Habs net so oft rauf geschafft, wie ich mir vorgenommen hatte 

Drehe jetzt mal n Ründchen hier im Wald zum entspannen  VG


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. August 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> Drehe jetzt mal n Ründchen hier im Wald zum entspannen  VG



aber ich hoffe ja wohl nicht mit den lilanen highheels oder? 

wobei anzumerken wäre, hübsche beinbemalung!


----------



## MissGin (22. August 2010)

*lach* tatsächlich hab ich die sogar mit - ich frag Drakush mal, ob ich damit heile runterkomme 
Danke!!!


----------



## yakuza87 (22. August 2010)

wie kann ich das benutzer foto hoch laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locu (22. August 2010)

Da der weg nach Belgien fast genauso weit ist, wie Willingen oder Wibe lohnt es sich m.M.n nicht.
Hinzu kommt, das in Belgien der Sandboden schwieriger zu schieben ist als auf den Ruhrgebiets Halden. 
Wären die Fithftytrails 100km näher wäre lohnenswert aber bei der Entfernung fahr ich lieber ins Sauerland.


----------



## WRC206 (22. August 2010)

Aber 7,50/Tag oder 24,50/Tag ist ja doch noch ein Unterschied.  Ich finde das kann auch schon mal ausschlaggebend sein für die Planung. 

@yakuza87: Ich denke ich bin dabei. Je nach Wetter und Zeit werd ich vllt auch mal unter der Woche fahren gehen. Weiß ja nicht bis wann du immer arbeiten musst, aber vllt klappt das dann ja auch mal. 
Am We kann ich auf jeden Fall Freitag undSamstag. Sonntag bin ich weg.
Aber dieses mal dann mit vernünftigem Helm und so 
Fahre morgen ne Runde shoppen ^^


----------



## Locu (22. August 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Aber 7,50/Tag oder 24,50/Tag ist ja doch noch ein Unterschied.  Ich finde das kann auch schon mal ausschlaggebend sein für die Planung.




Wenn du in Wibe hochschiebst, kostet es nix^^.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. August 2010)

und du hast asphaltierte wege zum hochschieben


----------



## Drakush (22. August 2010)

Ich kann Belgien nur empfehlen!!!!


----------



## MirSch (22. August 2010)

Word Draki! Ich auch!!!


----------



## GMP-Alex (22. August 2010)

Ich kann nur zustimmen, dass Belgien eine Reise wert ist!
Dort sind wenigstens nicht so viele Holländer mit CC-Bikes und Spandex Hosen 
Außerdem kann man dort auch gut bei Nieselregen fahren!


----------



## MissGin (23. August 2010)

Das stimmt... wenn es da geregnet hat vorher, ist der Boden am Besten


----------



## yakuza87 (24. August 2010)

ist jemand abends mal an der haniel innerhalb der woche?


----------



## WRC206 (24. August 2010)

Also wenn das Wetter passt, werd ich denk ich mal auch öfters in der Woche auf der Halde sein.
Die nächsten beiden Tage geht es zwar leider nicht, aber wenn du Lust hast, können wir ja Freitag nochmal ne Runde zusammen drehen. Würd ja gerne mal dein Tues DH fahren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (24. August 2010)

mit was soll ich denn dann fahren? obwohl hab noch en dirtbike ...


----------



## yakuza87 (24. August 2010)

mit was soll ich denn dann fahren? obwohl hab noch en dirtbike ...

außerdem bist das doch schon gefahrn


----------



## Ani (24. August 2010)

wenn die wettervorhersage nicht so mau wären :\ würd ich ja sagen: wie so oft, donnerstag


----------



## WRC206 (24. August 2010)

Du nimmst dann meins...und freust dich, dass du nach der Abfahrt wieder auf dein Bike steigen kannst :-D


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. August 2010)

Morgen (Mittwoch) wollte ich mal wieder vorbeischauen. Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen in Ordnung sein. Zwar nur knapp 3 Stunden Sonne den ganzen Tag über und ansonsten bewölkt, aber angeblich nur 10% Regenrisiko. Mal schauen was draus wird ^^.
Sollte mich jemand sehen: Ich hab ein Giant Reign in ziemlich auffälligem rot (es sei denn es ist so matschig auf der Halde, dass es danach braun wird ). Bis morgen vielleicht


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2010)

hallo Leute.
bin wieder da.  
donnerstag um 19 uhr wie immer  ?

gruss
Artur


----------



## Ti-Max (25. August 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> wenn die wettervorhersage nicht so mau wären :\ würd ich ja sagen: wie so oft, donnerstag



Aber dann einen Hauch früher, oder nicht?

Sofern das Wetter es zulassen sollte als notwendige und hinreichende Bedingung

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (25. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Leute.
> bin wieder da.
> donnerstag um 19 uhr wie immer  ?
> 
> ...




Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht

Geht am Donnerstag auch 18.30 Uhr wegen Sonnenuntergang und so.

Hab Dir noch ein Mail wegen meiner Bestellung geschickt.

Wenn Du mal Zeit hast, kannst Du es Dir ja mal anschauen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lordpoldy (25. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Leute.
> bin wieder da.
> donnerstag um 19 uhr wie immer  ?
> 
> ...


Welcome back.... hoffe ihr habt euch gut erholt! Am Do bin ich arbeitsbedingt nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (25. August 2010)

bin dann morgen 20 uhr rum an der haniel...seit ihr schon eher da?
und wie lange bleibt ihr? hab ein yt downhill...


----------



## yakuza87 (25. August 2010)

wie kommt man zu dem parkplatz an der schranke? von grafenwald aus kommend..


----------



## Ani (25. August 2010)

welcher gruppe bin ich denn da eben beim kreuzweg entgegen gekommen?

20 uhr ist schon ziemlich spät yakuza, außer du willst nur sehr kurz fahren oder nimmst lampen mit.
von wo aus startest du denn genau? 
also wenn du von der schöttelhalde aus auf die haniel zufährst kannst du halt entweder links oder aber rechts am fuss der halde vorbeifahren (wer hätts gedacht ;-) ) der parkplatz ist ja ziemlich genau auf der andere seite, ich fahre immer rechts lang aber ich glaub eigentlich ist es egal. 

da jetzt das wette für morgen echt mau angesagt ist werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht da sein.


----------



## schroeti (25. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Leute.
> bin wieder da.
> donnerstag um 19 uhr wie immer  ?
> 
> ...



Arturo, Du alter Klappspaten!  Auch wieder im Lande??  
Laß uns mal treffen. Mein GMP ist aufgebaut und schon Winterberg-getestet. Bis auf meinen xfusion-Dämpfer, den ich am Samstag zerschossen habe , ist alles tiptop. Der Siff von dem Dämpfer war sogar in der Gustl und hat mir eine lustige Abfahrt zum Parkplatz mit 120 km/h beschert. Naja, und die SRAM funzt immer noch nicht sauber, aber is ja auch nen Bergabbike. Da muss man ja nicht treten. 

Sag mal Bescheid, wenn was ansteht. 

cu all 2
Schroeti


PS: und die armen Dödelz, denen in PDS die Bikes gemopst wurden, tun mir echt leid. Ist echt ne Sauerei von den Wixxern.   Ich sach nur Vierteilen, Eier ab, teeren und federn.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. August 2010)

wenigstens haben wir uns nicht weh getan.
die meinten das bestimmt nur gut


----------



## schroeti (26. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> wenigstens haben wir uns nicht weh getan.
> die meinten das bestimmt nur gut




Hm, ich hätte denen aber bei Erwischen mächtig weh getan... 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das für eine komische Herberge war, wo man aus einer verschlossenen Garage heraus klauen kann, aber den Vermieter hätte ich mir zur Brust genommen. "Nix verstehen" gäbe es da nicht. Gut, ich kann zwar Französisch (nur mit der Sprache haperts... ), aber wenn die wußten, dass in der Garage die Bikes stehen, dann ist schon komisch, dass die danach nix mehr verstehen wollten. Nicht, dass die damit einen schönen Nebenverdienst machen. 5 Bikes = 10-12 T. So mit einem örtlichen Bikehändler zusammen... 

Aber um es kurz zu machen: die Bikes seht ihr definitiv nicht mehr wieder.  Hoffe für Euch, dass der Vermieter eine Versicherung hat. Eine Klage gegen die wäre fraglich, da müßte man einen Experten fragen. Weiß nicht, wie die franz. Spielregeln in solchen Fällen sind. Oder ihr reicht den Vorgang Eurer Hausrat ein, wenn die Fahrräder enthält. Bei unserer sind die Bikes bis 3 T im Hausratvertrag drin, auch auswärtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. August 2010)

Hausrat ist schon alamiert


----------



## opa_knack (26. August 2010)

Bei mir auch, aber die zahlt wenn nur nen lächerlichen Betrag  Hobby also erstmal auf Eis gelegt -,-


----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2010)

hallo. 
kann mir mal kurz einer sagen wessen u. wie viele bikes weg sind. 
DANKE !
Artur


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. August 2010)

Das balfa von Markus
mein Canyon
das m-pire vom Nico
und die beiden Demos von Julian und seinem Bruder
dazu werkzeug und laufräder


----------



## Drakush (26. August 2010)

ich würd den so in der arsch treten bis der schuh stecken bleibt  beine und arme in trümmer brechen. die würden nie wieder laufen geschweige denn noch was greifen können.


----------



## schroeti (26. August 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> ich würd den so in der arsch treten bis der schuh stecken bleibt  beine und arme in trümmer brechen. die würden nie wieder laufen geschweige denn noch was greifen können.





tsss sss sss   immer diese Neusser......    



naja, ich hab ja auch nen "NE-" auf dem Kennzeichen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. August 2010)

Bikes weg das ist sehr mies und das am ersten Tag hab ich gehört!?  Hätte da noch 1-2 Rahmen zu verkaufen GT DHI oder Alutech Pudel DH wer was braucht einfach ansagen!!


----------



## Drakush (26. August 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> tsss sss sss immer diese Neusser......
> 
> 
> 
> naja, ich hab ja auch nen "NE-" auf dem Kennzeichen.


 

dann weißt du was wir mit solchen leuten früher in erfttal gemacht haben


----------



## Kunstflieger (26. August 2010)

Bei mir zahlt leider niemand 
Ich verkaufe gerade meine Modellbau Klamotten


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. August 2010)

kommt davon wenn man sich so teure bikes kauft -.-

ich halt die augen offen und meld mich wenn ich deinen wunsch rahmen aus zufall finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. August 2010)

der Herberg´s besitzer steckt da voll mit drinn,- da leg ich meine hand für ins feuer. 

bes. leid tut es mir um das M-Pire


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. August 2010)

wie könnte es auch anders sein


----------



## Unikum777 (26. August 2010)

So wie es sich im PDS-Fred darstellt, waren wir ja wohl die Vormieter dieser Wohnung/Garage und sind einen Tag vor dem Diebstahl abgereist.

Da standen mal locker Bikes + Krempel für 45.000 - 50.000 Euro Gegenwert drin (3x 901, 1 Froggy, 1 Trek Session, 1 Foes, 1 Ransom, 1 Lapierre DH, 1 Kona, 1 Votec + zig Laufradsätze). Also da steckt die zwar  sehr hilflos wirkende, aber auch nette Vermieterin bestimmt nicht hinter.
Absoluter Mist war halt die Tatsache, dass diese Garage 2 große Fenster hatte, so daß jeder, der ums Haus schlich, auf die "Ware" glotzen konnte 

Tut mir wirklich leid für Euch, ich würde auch ausrasten...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. August 2010)

ja gibt immer ein wenn und aber und hätten wir mal.
wir sind sicherlich zu leichtsinnig ran gegangen und ich persönlich werde mein rad absofort nur noch mit in die wohnungen nehmen oder in geeigneten räumen und garagen unterbringen.

son scheiß wird mir kein zweites mal passieren.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2010)

Fährt heute jemand?

Wetter ist ja nicht so prall, zumindest ist es aktuell einigermaßen trocken...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Das balfa von Markus
> mein Canyon
> das m-pire vom Nico
> und die beiden Demos von Julian und seinem Bruder
> dazu werkzeug und laufräder



oh ****... mein beileid allen geschädigten.

den dieben sollen die finger abfaulen und dicke furunkel am arsch wachsen!


----------



## yakuza87 (26. August 2010)

ich war heut auf haniel und habe niemanden gesehen zum abend hin...war glaub auch besser so...fing an zu regnen und die dh strecken waren nur schlamm... sah aus wie sau nach einer fahrt...

parkplatz hatte ich gefunden aber es gibt doch noch den kleinen parkplatz direkt an der schranke wie gelangt man denn dahin...? mein navi ist zum kotzn,,,,


----------



## WRC206 (27. August 2010)

Welche Schranke meinste denn jetzt genau? 

Den Treffpunkt, wo man über die Brücke muss um zum Parkplatz zu kommen, oder die kleine Schranke, die direkt an dem Schotterparkplatz liegt? Also wo ich auch das letzte mal stand. Direkt gegenüber vom Chinesen/Mongolen.


----------



## Dooley (27. August 2010)

mir tut es auch leid das euch eure bikes gestohlen wurden.
ist ein ABSOLUTES NO GO,wenn leuten ihr liebevoll aufgebautes bestes stück geklaut wird!!!!diese blöden schweine würde ich mir auch mal gerne in einem dunkelen keller vornehmen!!!!

gruß andre'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

Dooley schrieb:


> mir tut es auch leid das euch eure bikes gestohlen wurden.




es ist schon krass...es herrscht ne gewisse ohnmacht,- auch bei mir.


----------



## Mr.Donut (27. August 2010)

was ein mist...mein beileid.

Da kann man mal hoffen das da was von der hausratversicherung kommt... hab gestern mal bei meinem versicherungsmann gefragt als der hier war.
Da würden nur 1700-1900 euro rausspringen, ob die uns eins oder alle 3 räder aus dem keller oder auto klauen. Die übernehmen nur 2oder3% von der gesammten deckungssumme der hr-versicherung.

Wo seid ihr denn versichert, bzw bis wie viel?


----------



## lordpoldy (27. August 2010)

Nach dem man denen die Zähne ausgeschlagen hat, sollte man die fragen ob es stört diese mit gebrochenen Fingern aufzusammeln !!!!

Bei der Mecklenburgischen sind wir, da ist Fahrrad bis 5% Vers.Summe versichert, kostet aber schon extra!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

@Mr.Donut  #2176


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

meine schöne pulverbeschichtung,- u. der aufwändige aufbau vom Kunstflieger,- bei diesem schönem/seltenem bike,- ist mit geld nicht mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Drakush (27. August 2010)

da hast du recht. ich leide mit euch jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2010)

gestern habe ich von einem kumpel gehört ,- das bike diebe sogar an den balkons bis in die 3te etage klettern,- um an die bikes aufem balkon zu kommen. 

es ist ne regelrechte bike diebstahl mafia in PDS ! 
(da werd ich nie hinfahren)


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. August 2010)

doch ich werd da auf jedenfall nochmal hinfahren, aber dann mit mehr checkung und schlösser 
gelegenheit macht halt diebe. da gibts genug teures an rädern zu klauen.

ich finds da superschön und ich bin echt angefressen dass der urlaub nichts geworden ist. ich werd whol kaum gut schlafen können bevor ich nicht nochmal da war.


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. August 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> doch ich werd da auf jedenfall nochmal hinfahren, aber dann mit mehr checkung und schlösser
> gelegenheit macht halt diebe. da gibts genug teures an rädern zu klauen.
> 
> ich finds da superschön und ich bin echt angefressen dass der urlaub nichts geworden ist. ich werd whol kaum gut schlafen können bevor ich nicht nochmal da war.




Dito


----------



## Drakush (27. August 2010)

ich komm mit. schlafe dann mit na flinte in der garage


----------



## schroeti (27. August 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> ich komm mit. schlafe dann mit na flinte in der garage




Und wenn ich da hin düse, penne ich nur bei meiner Tante in Thonon les Bains...


----------



## der Micha (27. August 2010)

WAAS?
Beileid Euch ... :/
Ich leg mich neben dich Draki ... 
Oder lass mein Tigerweibchen hungern und leg sie dazu!  *grmlfe*


----------



## Drakush (27. August 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Und wenn ich da hin düse, penne ich nur bei meiner Tante in Thonon les Bains...




jetzt mach nicht ein auf dicke hose  

sowas ist natürlich ne feine sache 

@Micha:  da musst du vorher meine frau fragen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. August 2010)

so, gerade ausm keller gekommen, endlich ist zumindest mein curare fahrbereit. mal schauen, was die alte xt bremse drauf hat


----------



## lordpoldy (27. August 2010)

Na hoffentlich kannst du wieder ordentlich Bremsen.... das Tollwut steht erstmal? oder hasz du die bremse wieder hin bekommen???


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. August 2010)

jo, bremsen geht super, das tollwut steht, hab bisher noch keine beläge bekommen. werde da wohl demnächst einige teile austauschen und erneuern. ist ja einiges geplant, kurbeln und kefü sollen neu und laufräder...

ebenso werde ich mich von dem laufradsatz mit der alfine trennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (27. August 2010)

So viel kenne ich ja leider nicht von dir.... Geplant war bei mir auch einiges, aber ich werde in nächster Zeit erstmal nach etwas schutzkleidung ausschau halten!!! Besser ist

Nen günstigen CC LRS kannst du von mir haben!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. August 2010)

ich denke nicht, das dieser laufradsatz 20mm steckachse, wenigstens 25mm maulweite und disc aufnahme hat


----------



## lordpoldy (27. August 2010)

Disc hätte er, ist fast neu aber nur mit Schnellspannern, DT Felge (meine 445) und vorne Specilaized Nabe und hinten einen ungefahrene Deore Nabe


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. August 2010)

ne, das bringt mich net weiter... werd evtl bei poison einen bestellen oder vllt doch selber bauen...


----------



## lordpoldy (27. August 2010)

Ja wenn das Achssytem nicht passt bringt das nix, da hasz du Recht


----------



## Dooley (28. August 2010)

zum diebstahl....

finde es sinnvoll wenn die bikeindustrie mal sowas wie einen eingebauten gps sender für das bike bringen würde.irgendwo im rahmen eingelassen oder so.das man die möglichkeit hat,wenn der diebstahl früh genug bemerkt wird,das bike zu ordnen.

was meint ihr?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. August 2010)

garnicht erst soweit kommen lassen


----------



## Dooley (28. August 2010)

ja klar,das ist die beste lösung.keine frage.
aber was,wenn es doch passiert ist?
schließlich standen die bikes in einer garage.da wo viele ihre bikes unterbringen und es nach normalmenschlichen verstand auch sicher sein sollte.oder viele stellen ihre bikes auch in den keller.auch dort sollte es normal sicher sein.schlimm das es LEIDER!!!! nicht mehr so ist.
klar jetzt werden einige wieder sagen in die wohnung.ok,wohl dem der es kann oder wo die liebste es zuläßt.
aber was ist mit den anderen....?sollen die sich nen safe in den keller oder die garage stellen?????
da fände ich so eine lösung ähnlich dem gps schon angebracht.


----------



## der Micha (28. August 2010)

Morgen ne rune haniel?
ist wer dabei?
uhrzeit könnt man dann noch absprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (29. August 2010)

ist jemand morgen oder dienstag abend auf haniel am biken?


----------



## der Micha (29. August 2010)

Hey meldet sich für heute niemand mit an?
Unter der Woche fall ich raus, hab spätschicht!


----------



## Kunstflieger (29. August 2010)

Also für heute bin ich raus. Ich war schon fleißig pumpen gewesen 
Nächste Woche wäre ich mal dabei, aber easy going da ich mit dem FR fahren muss und zur Zeit nur Semi Slicks drauf habe.


----------



## chaz (31. August 2010)

Ist von euch jemand am Samstag in Willingen?


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. August 2010)

@Chaz will aus Do keiner mehr mit dir spielen oder warum fragst du jetzt noch die Oberhausener? Ich wurde ja gerne mit aber ohne Bike nen bischen blöde! Aber mal alle Mann mit der ganzen Oberhausener Horde Ware ja mal nett?!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2010)

Ich bin schon groß und schaffe das schon alleine. Glaube ich wenigstens. Bin ja auch schon stubenrein. Die meisten Jungx aus Do. können wohl nicht und kneifen einfach. Und hier fährt ja mal der ein oder andere nach Willingen. Mit mehreren macht´s ja schon auch mehr Laune. Beim letzen Mal war ich ja leider nicht dabei. Und sieh du zu, dass du wieder auf den Bock kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

is z.Z. ehh nix los hier im IBC


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. August 2010)

@chaz ja ich weiss das du schon groß bist kannst ja wenn du hier bist auch ganz alleine deinen Kaffee holen und wieder wegbringen!  
Ich geb mein bestes kann schon wieder stehen und trampeln, vielleicht wenn so Ende des Monats alle wieder irgendwohin fahren WIBE oder Willingen fahr ich mal mit dann aber nur auf dem Freeride oder so nur nen bischen rollen lassen. Laufen geht schon besser!!


----------



## chaz (31. August 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is z.Z. ehh nix los hier im IBC



Das stimmt. Haben sich alle in den Ferien mit lustigen Freds in den "sonstigen Bikethemen" verausgabt....

@Bunter: Drücke dir die Daumen.   

Bis später mal. Muss jetzt etwas radeln.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

kann mir gut vorstellen das "der bunte" total heiss auf seinen rahmen ist.  

hab den heute weggebracht,- es wird suuper


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. August 2010)

Und wie HEISS ich bin!!! Meinste ich kann am We schon alles zusammen schrauben? Hoffe bis dato sind die neuen Lager auch schon da!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> ich kann am We schon alles zusammen schrauben?



frühstens nächste woche mittwoch hol ich ihn ab .


----------



## BillyTheKid (31. August 2010)

Ok das kann ich noch verkraften!  Nein mal Scherz bei seite ich freu mich schon riesig auf das Teil! Ne Woche warten ist voll ok!


----------



## Locu (31. August 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ist von euch jemand am Samstag in Willingen?



Fahren Samstag & Sonntag mit 3 Leutz nach Wibe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. August 2010)

so, radtechnisch bin ich erstmal wieder einsatzbereit...


----------



## Mr.Donut (31. August 2010)

hat nichtmal jemand lust mit nach kettwig zu kommen,  kunstflieger hatte ja mal erzählt das er dazu lust hätte....also wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (31. August 2010)

Jo bin dabei. Wann ? 
Ich muss nur vorher mein FR ein bisschen pimpen.


----------



## CHRISE (31. August 2010)

wäre gerne dabei wenn du dich mal bei mir melden würdest


----------



## Elfchen (31. August 2010)

keine Ahnung was in Kettwig is aber wenn der Nico mitkommt würd die Elfe sich auch gern mal anschließen


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, radtechnisch bin ich erstmal wieder einsatzbereit...



*hust*


----------



## Drakush (1. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Jo bin dabei. Wann ?
> Ich muss nur vorher mein FR ein bisschen pimpen.


 
wann?? Samstag ginge.


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. September 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> keine Ahnung was in Kettwig is aber wenn der Nico mitkommt würd die Elfe sich auch gern mal anschließen



Super 

Ich nimm Euch beide mit.

Ich halbwegs flexibel, Samstag kann ich eigentlich nicht aber vielleicht kann ich noch etwas verschieben. 
Sonntag ist besser.


----------



## Drakush (1. September 2010)

sonntag fahren wir nach belgien


----------



## MissGin (1. September 2010)

hm, Samstag im Pott irgendwo fänd ich auch gut. Sonntag dann nach Belgien - klingt nach nem Plan. Das Wetter soll mittlerweile an beiden Tagen gut sein ;-)


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. September 2010)

Sonntag Belgien wäre ich dabei. Nehmt ihr mich mit ? Ich muss euch nur folgen wegen den Weg. Was ist mit Dir Elfchen ? Soll ich dich mitnehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (1. September 2010)

Ja, klar. Da stimmen wir uns dann noch ab


----------



## Ani (1. September 2010)

ohmh, will auch gerne, aber sonntag sind wir schon auf der piste richtung meran unterwegs  wie siehts mogen aus? hätte schon lust auf ein ründchen, allerdings müssten wir dann ja zeitig los, 18:30 spätestens und da ich  morgen letzten arbeitstag vorm urlaub hab weiß ich nicht ob ich zeitig aus dem büro komme.


----------



## lordpoldy (1. September 2010)

Haniel Runde??? Da würde ich mich wohl auch anschließen


----------



## Noklos (1. September 2010)

Hallo ,
wo trefft ihr euch denn an der Halde? Bin sowieso morgen dort unterwegs...


----------



## schroeti (1. September 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> sonntag fahren wir nach belgien




Alex und ich sind evtl. auch dabei, wenn's Wetter einigermaen stimmt. 

Man sieht sich (oder nicht)  

Was macht denn die OB-Fraktion um Artur? Kommt Ihr auch mal zu den Belgiern?? Können uns ja bei uns treffen und gemeinsam düsen.


----------



## lordpoldy (1. September 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> wo trefft ihr euch denn an der Halde? Bin sowieso morgen dort unterwegs...



zumindest war es vor den ferien so, an dem parkplatz an der schranke un der holzbrücke... unten am kreuzweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (1. September 2010)

also Sa bin ich dabei. Aber nicht Willingen oder so. Das ist mir noch zu heftig. Kettwig wär cool. So geht leider nicht weil mein Bike dann neue Bremsen bekommt und den ganzen Tag ohne mich weg ist 

@Nico: Jo mitnehmen wär cool 

@Miss Gin: Ihr seit doch Sa und So außerhalb vom Pott unterwegs oder hab ich das nu falsch verstanden???


----------



## MissGin (2. September 2010)

@elfchen. hast du wohl falsch verstanden... wir fahren sonntag nach Belgien und Samstag würde ich mich hier anschließen - also Kettwig, kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Haniel Runde??? Da würde ich mich wohl auch anschließen



bin für die Donnerstags runde raus (haus renovierung) 
und Ti. is auch im urlaub.

@all viel spass in Belgien  
u. bring mir den schroeti heil wieder,- der macht öfter mal ein schläfchen mitten aufe strecke


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. September 2010)

Jungens (...und auch Mädels!) passt auf der Grafenwalder Seite auf der obersten Abfahrt auf die Pfütze unten auf! Die ist tiefer als man glaubt 

Hab vorgestern nen schönen Abflug kopfüber dort rein gemacht und war danach komplett durchnässt. Der Lenker hat meine Ei.. um fünf cm verfehlt. Gott sei dank! Gut das keiner nen Fotoapparat bei hatte. (Wollte es eigentlich keinem sagen )

Wollte euch nur drauf hinweisen!


----------



## schroeti (2. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin für die Donnerstags runde raus (haus renovierung)
> und Ti. is auch im urlaub.
> 
> @all viel spass in Belgien
> u. bring mir den schroeti heil wieder,- der macht öfter mal ein schläfchen mitten aufe strecke




das war ja wieder mal klar, dass Du mich daran erinnern mußt....  

aber siehe meine Signatur. Den Rest darf sich jeder denken. 

Schade, dass Du nicht dabei bist. Ich fahre mal meinen neuen Dämpfer ein, der x-fusion ist mir ja in WBerg um die Ohren geflogen und hat meine Gustl-Beläge versifft. Es wurde dann "etwas schneller" auf der Abfahrt zum Auto.... aber zum Glück gibt es Vorderradbremsen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du nicht dabei bist.



Dirk 
 nach Belgien werde ich wohl nie fahren. 

entweder bikepark mit lift,- 
oder ein trail den man auch hochfahren kann. 
aber das thema hatten wir doch schon.


----------



## NoPussyWay (2. September 2010)

In Belgien kann man hoch fahren!
Neben der Strecke geht, glaube ich zumindest, ein normaler Waldweg hoch.
Aber wer will das schon...
Ich bin ein Schieber - und das ist auch gut so


----------



## skaster (2. September 2010)

Arthur, Belgien ist uphill fahrbar, macht nur nicht die ganze Zeit über Spass.


----------



## Noklos (2. September 2010)

Wann und wo seit ihr heute an der Halde? Immer noch 18.30?
vielleicht komm ich mit einem freund noch dazu 
Hoffe es ist nicht schon zu spät...


----------



## WRC206 (2. September 2010)

Ist denn auch jemand am Wochenende auf der Halde unterwegs?

Sonst würd ich überlegen, ob ich auch mal mit nach Belgien fahre. Sofern ich mich als Neueinsteiger bei euch anschließen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (2. September 2010)

jeder ist willkommen!!!!  egal wie gut oder schlecht er fährt


----------



## WRC206 (2. September 2010)

Das klingt ja super.
Weil 130km sind ja auch mal vertrehtbar  Zumindest für einen geilen Tag biken.

Dann guck ich mal, ob es zeitlich passt und dann sag ich nochmal bescheid.
Wann und von wo fahrt ihr denn los? Würde mich dann zwegs Weg gerne anschließen. Auto hab ich aber selber.


----------



## MissGin (2. September 2010)

wir starten alle unterschiedlich, würde sagen man trifft sich auf der Autobahn an einer passenden Raststätte - zumindest die, die noch ne Weganleitung brauchen, oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. September 2010)

Ich Bimmel dich morgen mal an.


----------



## Noklos (2. September 2010)

Abend!
Heute war keienr von euch auf der Halde wie ich wohl sehe?! 
Eine Frage habe ich noch an euch: Ich glaube hier frage ich das am besten. Ich suche zwei "Freerider"  aus Oberhausen oder möchte wissen, ob die hier im Forum sind... Der eine hat ein silber lilanes Scott Voltage mit einer weißen fox 36... Der andere hat ein hellgrün-weißes Kona Stinky Deluxe...
Kann die nirgends finden. Wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Elfchen (2. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich Bimmel dich morgen mal an.



meinste mich??

Ne Uhrzeit wär schon mal toll damit ich weiß wie heftig mein Fr Abend werden kann


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. September 2010)

Ich meinte eigentlich Miss Gin aber dich Bimmel ich auch gerne an


----------



## MissGin (3. September 2010)

jo, Nico. Ruf an wegen Treffpunkt am Sonntag ;-)

Was wäre denn jetzt mit Samstag... so ne "Heimatrunde" irgendwo im Pott oder so? Steht das mit Kettwig noch oder sowas in der Art?


----------



## WRC206 (3. September 2010)

So, mit Sonntag sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus bei mir...hoffentlich hält mein Knie , aber hoch wird ja eh geschoben. 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir dann auch noch ne Zeit sagen könntet und einen evtl Treffpunkt auf der Autobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (3. September 2010)

wüßte wg. Sa auch gern bescheid. Sonst bin ich nämlich anderweitig unterwegs..


----------



## skaster (3. September 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> wüßte wg. Sa auch gern bescheid. Sonst bin ich nämlich anderweitig unterwegs..


Hier kannst du dir ja mal ein Bild von Kettwig machen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MissGin (3. September 2010)

@WRC + Nico: wir wollen am Sonntag um 10 Uhr in Neuss starten. Wir bräuchten dann ne Raststätte irgendwo bei Mönchengladbach oder so denke ich. Ich weiß ja nicht genau, von welcher Bahn du kommst (WRC)

@Nico: entweder du kommst vorher zu uns, oder wir treffen uns auch auf der Bahn, wir können später telefonieren dazu, gell.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2010)

Sa./So. ist mein sohn u. ich ne runde Halde fahren,- ohne zeitpunkt, einfach drauflosfahren...
evtl. sieht man sich .


----------



## WRC206 (3. September 2010)

Also laut Routenplan müsste ich über die 40 um am schnellsten da zu sein. Dann würden wir aber erst auf der A73 zusammentreffen.

Ich könnte aber sonst auch über die 57 und 44 runter kommen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr über die 52 fahrt, richtig? Ich käme dann ja etwas vor Mönchengladbach da drauf.

Ist der Weg denn schwer zu finden? Ich schau gleich sonst mal, ob mein Navi da auch hinfindet. Dann könnte man sich gegebenenfalls auch direkt vor Ort treffen.

Edit: Also mein Navi sagt, es kennt den Weg zur Not auch


----------



## Mr.Donut (3. September 2010)

halde am wochenende wäre ich dabei....

Belgien und bikeparks sind wohl bsi nächstes jahr gestroben für mich, solange mich keiner mitnimmt
Ohne auto ist man aufgeschmissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (3. September 2010)

halde am wochenende wäre ich dabei....

Belgien und bikeparks sind wohl bsi nächstes jahr gestroben für mich, solange mich keiner mitnimmt
Ohne auto ist man aufgeschmissen


----------



## miss glückt (3. September 2010)

Fürn Doppelpost gibt´s doch ab jetzt immer Strafe,oder??
War das nicht für jeden n Bier bei der nächsten Haldenrunde?


----------



## yakuza87 (4. September 2010)

hi also zum thema halde wäre ich morgen früh bzw. vormittag dabei sofern mein arm nachm tattoo termin heute alles mit macht...

@wrc...hast denn jetz nen neues bike? oder fährst mit deinen cube dahin?

wäre gern mitgekomm...

ist essen kettwig und hoppenbruch anfängertauglich?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. September 2010)

hoppenbruch auf jeden fall, eher als haniel!


----------



## Noklos (4. September 2010)

Was läuft denn heute auf der Halde? Seid ihr so gegen Mittag oben? Vielleicht komm ich dann dazu falls ich euch finde...


----------



## WRC206 (4. September 2010)

Hoppenbruch ist noch  besser für Anfänger? Warum war ich dann noch nicht da? ^^

@yakuza87: Ich fahr natürlich mit meinem Cube  Ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich Geld für ein anderes herbekommen soll  Auch wenn es inwzischen ja welche ab 1700 gibt...mal sehn wie ich meine Eltern bequatschen kann...


----------



## Mr.Donut (4. September 2010)

Okay..ne runde bier?
Hab ja schon enige oberhausener kennengelernt...da sollten ja 2 V+ für alle zusammen reichen


Ne, wie siehts nun aus, ist morgen jemand da auf der Halde?


----------



## Mr.Donut (5. September 2010)

schade, war ja so hetue nichts... ist jemand unter der woche dort anzutreffen?


----------



## schroeti (6. September 2010)

Belgien war gestern echt geil!!  Die deutschen Biker waren stark in der Überzahl. Hat echt Bock gemacht.   Die Jungs und Mädels gingen alle richtig gut ab. 

KHUJAND: erzahl mir nix vom Schieben. Die Halde hochfahren ist auch nicht gerade lustig. Da schieb ich auch, nur viel länger als in Belgien. Nur dass Du in Belgien viel mehr auf Deine Kosten kommen würdest. Und gestern hab ich mir mal wieder "meinen" Baum angesehen. Hab immer noch keine Ahnung, wie ich den treffen konnte.  

Du mußt echt mal mitkommen. Links gehts den Berg auch fahrenderweise hoch, zumindest 3/4 der Strecke. Nur finde ich den Aufstieg immer erholsam, da kann man die Natur geniessen, die gute Luft, das Vögeln der Piepser, das Rammeln der Hasen, und seit gestern gibt es auch so Wuschelkühe mit Hörner...


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. September 2010)

Die Kühe waren toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissGin (6. September 2010)

... die gibt's aber auch schon länger da. Die niedlichen, süssen, kleinen Kühe


----------



## Elfchen (6. September 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaa schön wars!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Belgien war gestern echt geil!!


das ist die hauptsache. 
~~CubeForEver~~ Peter u. Ich waren "NUR" aufe Halde Haniel.


@MissGin dein Avatar is


----------



## schroeti (6. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist die hauptsache.
> ~~CubeForEver~~ Peter u. Ich waren "NUR" aufe Halde Haniel.
> 
> 
> @MissGin dein Avatar is




Ah, Du alter Charmeur!!  


"Nur" Halde ist gut. Aber tue uns doch mal den Gefallen, lass Dich herab und komme mit nach Belgien. Spring mal über Deinen Schatten, denn auch außerhalb Oberhausen ist es schön.  

Und selbst Du kannst dort fahren     denk dran, ich bin älter als Du...


----------



## MissGin (6. September 2010)

@Khjuand: danke!!!
Fands super schön die Elfe auch mal wieder mit nem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht im Park neben mir stehen zu haben  
und der mittlere Drop war wieder ein Träumchen


----------



## schroeti (6. September 2010)

MissGin schrieb:


> @Khjuand: danke!!!
> Fands super schön die Elfe auch mal wieder mit nem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht im Park neben mir stehen zu haben
> und der mittlere Drop war wieder ein Träumchen



Jo, Ihr Mädelz wart echt gut drauf... wurde auch mal Zeit, dass die Frauenfront stärker wird. Immer nur diese "Homo-Sessions"    sind doch öde. Hoffentlich schließen sich Euch bald noch mehr FR/DH-Bikerinnen an.   

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch den KHUJAND nach Belgien locken, um das in natura zu sehen !!!!


----------



## WRC206 (6. September 2010)

Ich fand Sonntag auch sehr gut.

Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und hab ja ne Menge neuer Dinge probieren können.

Und am Ende dann ja auch doch noch den kleinen Drop und den Mini Double (schreibt man das so?  ) mitgenommen. War schon mal nen Erfolg für mich 

Hoffentlich kann ich mich euch noch öfter anschließen. Finde das eine sehr nette Runde und auch schön wie einem geholfen wird. Mit Fahrtechniktipps und auch bei technischen Problemen...hab übrigens vorhin mal neue Belege gekauft


----------



## Mr.Donut (6. September 2010)

Fahrtechniktipps brauche ich für belgien auch... ich verstehe die drops oben nicht.
Die ,,Landung´´ ist viel zu nah dran..oder ist es gewollt das man mit 2km nosedive eintaucht?

Und bei dem grossen schiesst man sich fast bis ins sonst wohin wenn man zu schnell ist...das tat weh


----------



## Drakush (7. September 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> Die ,,Landung´´ ist viel zu nah dran..oder ist es gewollt das man mit 2km nosedive eintaucht?


 

Du hast es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (7. September 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> Fahrtechniktipps brauche ich für belgien auch... ich verstehe die drops oben nicht.
> Die ,,Landung´´ ist viel zu nah dran..oder ist es gewollt das man mit 2km nosedive eintaucht?
> 
> Und bei dem grossen schiesst man sich fast bis ins sonst wohin wenn man zu schnell ist...das tat weh



Naja, die Drops sind eigentlich für langsame bis mäßige Anfahrt gebaut, so wie ich das beurteilen kann (springen würde ich eh nur die kleinen). Dadurch, dass das so steil runter geht, fliegste bei hohem Tempo auch weit und tief, und das staucht ordentlich. Bisher aber bin ich als Oppa immer recht sanft gelandet   (nur mit den engen Bäumen hab ich mich schon mal angelegt ). 

Belgien ist aber dennoch für alle Könnensstufen geeignet. Das Schieben nervt zwar etwas im oberen Viertel, aber dafür kostet der Spaß ja auch nur 750 Eurocents.  

Mein persönliches Highlight am Sonntag war der Stepup-table hinter dem Roadgap, den ich nur gefahren bin, weil mein Kumpel vorgefahren ist. Zum Glück hab ich vorher nochmal getreten... irgendwie mußte man ja den Roadgap umfahren, zwischen den Bäumen und Menschen... 
Aber später war er wie fast alle "normalen" Kicker und Double total easy.


Aber eigentlich gehört das ja nicht in den Oberhausener Fred rein...


----------



## WRC206 (7. September 2010)

So, hab noch eben das kleine Video vom RoadGap hochgeladen...ist filmerisch allerdings jetzt keine Höchstleistung geworden :-D



War auf jeden Fall beeindruckend was ihr da gemacht habt.


----------



## Mr.Donut (7. September 2010)

jau schaut super aus...

wer springt denn da auf dem video das roadgap?


----------



## MissGin (7. September 2010)

*lach* wer wohl  Drakush. Danke für's filmen, WRC!


----------



## Drakush (7. September 2010)

und Oigi nicht vergessen


----------



## Mr.Donut (7. September 2010)

ist morgen jemand auf dem hügel-haniel?
Keine lust wieder alleine fahren zu müssen weil alle zu faul sind auch unter der woche mal fahren zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> ist morgen jemand auf dem hügel-haniel?
> Keine lust wieder alleine fahren zu müssen weil alle zu faul sind auch unter der woche mal fahren zu gehen



wetta ist ja miserabel...
~~CubeForEver~~  fährt bestimmt mit. 

die donnerstachs runde fällt wohl wieder ins wassa .


----------



## WRC206 (7. September 2010)

Wann willst du denn da sein?
Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, würde ich evtl auch kommen. Muss diese Woche noch etwas nutzen. Ab nächster hab ich wieder Uni


----------



## Mr.Donut (7. September 2010)

haha

ich erst in 3 wochen


----------



## Mr.Donut (7. September 2010)

joa ich muss morgen mal schauen wie das wetter ist udn wie das zeitlich klappt... normal gurke ich dort immer so um 17 uhr rum..

miserables wetter?  Du bist doch nicht aus zucker arthur


----------



## WRC206 (7. September 2010)

Das könnte eventuell passen. Muss ich aber kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich mich erst noch um nen Nebenjob kümmern muss.


----------



## CHRISE (7. September 2010)

ich wäre donnerstag evtl aufe halde könnte schon ab 13uhr  @Mr Donut musst dich mal halt einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Mr.Donut (7. September 2010)

du bist immer off wenn ich online bin

Mein rechner läuft zwar immer udn ich sehe deine nachrichten, aber dann ist es zu spät....
Schick mir einfach mal deine handynummer nochmal... i.wie habe ichd ie ncith merh auf dem neuen handy..


----------



## Noklos (8. September 2010)

@ Mr donut: Wir sind auch noch heute abend auf der halde...Bist du so gegen halb 7 noch da?
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja...


----------



## Mr.Donut (8. September 2010)

Mal ich sehen.. ich fahr mit dem rad aus essen borbeck dahin und muss auch wieder zurück... muss schauen wie viele abfahren ich schaffe bevor ich umfalle


----------



## yakuza87 (8. September 2010)

hi also war mal auf hoppenbruch und schwer begeistert....

war ne lustige runde und respect an die locals ist echt schön gewesen werde da jetz öfter da sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

heute Donnerstachsrunde ?


----------



## lordpoldy (9. September 2010)

Ich bin in der Schule! Also bin ich raus


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. September 2010)

Hey Artur GT ist soweit fertig aufgebaut nur noch nen paar kleine Änderungen und dann ist fertig! Sieht so geil aus das Teil nochmal tausend dank an dich! Foto kommt heute noch ins Forum!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hey Artur GT ist soweit fertig aufgebaut nur noch nen paar kleine Änderungen und dann ist fertig! Sieht so geil aus das Teil nochmal tausend dank an dich! Foto kommt heute noch ins Forum!!!



ahh super   da bin ich mal gespannt.
aber bitte schöne fotos machen,- u.hier in den pulverthtread posten
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7477538#post7477538

DANKE


----------



## Noklos (9. September 2010)

Moin!
Also wir (2)   sind auch wieder da...
Ihr trefft euch wieder um halb 7 an der Holzbrücke unten am Kreuzweg?
Wer ist überhaupt alles da?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2010)

Ich schaff es nicht. bin beim BikeBauer.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> Moin!
> Also wir (2)   sind auch wieder da...
> Ihr trefft euch wieder um halb 7 an der Holzbrücke unten am Kreuzweg?
> Wer ist überhaupt alles da?



*sorry* 
ich hatte gestern nen tag krankenschein,- wg. übelkeit usw. 
heute morgen gings wieder... u. ich bin zur arbeit.
jedoch fühle ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so gut. 

normalerweise ist heute treffpunkt um 18:30h. an der schranke unten am kreuzweg.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich schaff es nicht. bin beim BikeBauer.



Ersatz beschaffen?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich schaff es nicht. bin beim BikeBauer.



Nici 
hau den BikeBauer Thomas bitte wg. dem letzten  Numerk an ok. 
DANKE  ! 
brauche noch einz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (9. September 2010)

is doch wieder keiner da?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2010)

~~CubeForEver~~ schrieb:


> is doch wieder keiner da?



den ganzen sommer warst du nicht da.


----------



## Noklos (9. September 2010)

ja du hast ja recht


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ersatz beschaffen?
> 
> Gruß Thorsten




Ist schon i.A. 
Wird aber vielleicht ein Yeti 

@Artur: habe ich zu spät gesehen aber ich bin nächste Woche wieder da.


----------



## Feel the Dirt (9. September 2010)

18:30 schaffe ich Donnerstag´s arbeitsbedingt nicht mehr ichwürde wenn dann je nach Wetterlage um 19Uhr dazustoßen!


----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ist schon i.A.
> Wird aber vielleicht ein Yeti



Ja, ich erinnere mich schwach an Dein Objekt der Begierde

Aber nur mit farblich passenden Retro HED-Laufrädern...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ja, ich erinnere mich schwach an Dein Objekt der Begierde
> 
> Aber nur mit farblich passenden Retro HED-Laufrädern...
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Mr.Donut (9. September 2010)

Hattest du nichts gepostet das von deiner versicherung garnichts an geld kommt?
Und jetzt nach dem dicken nicolai noch einen draufsetzen mit einem yeti?
Was arbeitet ihr denn alle?ich hab da was falsch gemacht


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2010)

Weiter lesen ! 
Ich habe auch geschrieben das ich meine Modellbau Sachen komplett auflöse um die Kohle zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. September 2010)

tja hätteste dir mal ne hausrat besorgt

meine macht das neue rad möglich


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2010)

Sieh zu das das Zeug an den Start kommt, ich mach das schon


----------



## miss glückt (9. September 2010)

Meine Versicherung zahlt wohl auch einiges,sagt der Versicherungsmann auf jeden Fall.
Falls das so iss,bin ich bald auch wieder am Start


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2010)

Ja sauber dann können wir vielleicht bald einen Wiederholungstrip starten


----------



## Mr.Donut (9. September 2010)

jut dann hab ich nichts gesagt...


----------



## miss glückt (9. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ja sauber dann können wir vielleicht bald einen Wiederholungstrip starten



Ja,gerne


----------



## Mr.Donut (9. September 2010)

hat jemand mal über ein gps oder peilsender am rad nachgedacht..?
Ich gucke gerade nach sowas nachdem die hier in essen wieder auf diebestour sind..

Haltet mal die augen nach 2 Bikes auf die einem kollegen vorgestern aus dem gartenhäuschen geklaut wurden.

1. schwarzes funworks hardtail
2. Norco Team Dh in weiss mit boxxer in grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (10. September 2010)

Hey, hab eine vielleicht etwas komische Frage an euch....#
würde jemand in nächster Zeit vllt mal mit mir ne Runde in der Umgebung fahren gehen und mich dabei auch mal ne Runde auf seinen Freerider lassen?
Überlege halt mir auch einen zu kaufen und wollt erst mal gucken, ob es denn wirklich das ist was ich suche und ob es so ist wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. September 2010)

ich denke, ich werd morgen mal ne runde drehen gehen, wer wäre noch dabei? tendiere noch zwischen haniel und tetraederhalde in bottrop...


----------



## lordpoldy (10. September 2010)

Tetraeder lohnt doch gar nicht.... finde die irgendwie öde. Ich will morgen mit einem Kollegen nach essen Kettwig ( Muß meine kurze da zur oma bringen und kombiniere das direkt mit dem Biken)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. September 2010)

geht im groben erstmal um fahrwerksabstimmung und probefahrt...


----------



## Mr.Donut (11. September 2010)

nach kettwig wollte ich die tage auch wieder... gehts morgen zur dh strecke oder zur freeride?


----------



## lordpoldy (11. September 2010)

Wir gucken mal was wir finden, waren noch nicht so oft da!


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. September 2010)

Hat heut jemand Lust auf eine Runde Haniel ?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hat heut jemand Lust auf eine Runde Haniel ?



"obacht" der einstieg zum kreuzweg gleicht einer DH strecke,- nach dem regen.  

wir waren gestern oben.


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. September 2010)

Sauber  ich habe noch RainKings auf dem FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (13. September 2010)

Matsch und Regen?? Dann hättet ihr gestern mal bei der Niederrhein Challenge in Krefeld dabei sein sollen.... 

Kurz vor dem Trainings- und Rennläufen hatte es wie aus Eimern gegossen. Dachte schon, dass alles ausfällt, aber irgendwie sind die DHler alle wasserfest. War alles in allem irgendwie supergeil. Alex ist gut runter gekommen, war ja sein erstes DH-Race. Hat zwar einen unfreiwilligen Abgang gemacht, aber das war gestern Standard. 

So, was steht denn sonst so in OB an? Baut mal wieder irgendwer was? Der goldene Oktober naht....


----------



## chaz (13. September 2010)

Danke für die pics von der Niederrhein Challenge. Gruß aus Dortmund.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> ? Baut mal wieder irgendwer was?


*hust* 

  was ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. September 2010)

Komm doch einfach mal mit, dann rollen Wir ein bisschen und Du wirst sehen das das alles auch ohne bauen ganz gut ist. 

An Krefeld kommt eh keiner ran.


----------



## schroeti (14. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> was ?




Na, bauen eben. Nen Turm aus Bierkästen....   

oder nen Grill auf. Meinst Du etwa, ich packe nochmal ne Schüppe an? In meinem Alter? Nee, Artur, das überlasse ich den Jüngeren. Ich lege mich dann lieber ins gemachte Nest und zerfahre Eure Trails.  

Ich wollte irgendwann mal wieder so Fotos machen, wie das aktuelle Startbild. Und dazu braucht es eben eine vernünftige Location und gutes Wetter. Die Halde ist ja ganz gut dafür geeignet.


----------



## tokessa (14. September 2010)

Du bist mir der richtige, alter sack.
Grillen hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2010)

@Dirk und Thomas
bald is wieder  gemütliches beisammensein in meinem frisch renoviertem bikerkeller. 
ihr werdet augen machen,-was ich da "neues" gezaubert habe. 
 


ganz klar ist unsere halde wie dafür  geschaffen... bei den tollen lichtverhältnissen in der herbst sonne. 

lass mal ein paar gute fahrer ansprechen,-wobei einen super fahrer haste ja selber im schlepptau.
der Alex ist fahrer mässig garnicht mal so weit weg vom Arthur,- die beiden haben in willingen vollgass gegeben,-u. haben sich stylmässig super ergenzt. 

Arthur werde ich mitschleppen.


----------



## Drakush (14. September 2010)

sagt bescheid. ich knipse mal mit.vielleicht kann man sich ein paar tricks bei den profis abkucken


----------



## schroeti (15. September 2010)

Machen wir!! Mein Kalender zeigt am diesen Wochenende den Sonntag als FREI an... am Samstag "darf" ich zu einer Schulung von der Firma aus   Es ist auch (noch) kein Regen angekündigt, so dass wir den ruhig mal enger in Betracht ziehen sollten. Muss ich nur früh genug wissen. 

Nächste Woche steht ganz im Zeichen der Photokina. Habe drei Karten (bisher) und werde am Samstag und Sonntag dort sein. Danach das Wochenende könnten wir auch 'ne schicke Biketour machen. Es soll ja noch einen goldenen Oktober geben, sagt man...   (fragt mich nur nicht, wer!!). Winterberg, Willingen oder Belgien wäre doch gut, oder?

@Drakush: ey komm, Du fährst auch nicht gerade langsam.   Von Dir hat man im Belgien auch meist nur den Hinterreifen gesehen. Zumindest auf den Fotos vom Styles.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

jo bei mir/uns steht für sonntach auch FREI drinn. hoffe mal daswetter spielt mit... 
dachte da an ein paar schöne "freeride picks" aufe halde haniel,- (hab da 2-3 gute stellen) 
u. an ein paar "dirt picks" auf der grafenwalder dirtanlage in der nähe der halde.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hoffe mal daswetter spielt mit...



@wdr2.de
Am Freitag und Samstag bleibt es wechselhaft. Es gibt immer wieder dichtere Wolkenfelder mit Regen oder Schauern, zwischendurch aber auch sonnige Abschnitte. Höchstwerte um 16 Grad. Am Sonntag wird es freundlicher.


----------



## schroeti (15. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jo bei mir/uns steht für sonntach auch FREI drinn. hoffe mal daswetter spielt mit...
> dachte da an ein paar schöne "freeride picks" aufe halde haniel,- (hab da 2-3 gute stellen)
> u. an ein paar "dirt picks" auf der grafenwalder dirtanlage in der nähe der halde.




Also, mein Fotogerödel kann ich nur nicht alles auf dem Rücken schleppen. Ich werde Euch daher "Pkw-technisch" begleiten und die Halde mit 2 x 300 W Studioblitzen sowie 2 x Leitzahl 71 erhellen! ....


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Also, mein Fotogerödel kann ich nur nicht alles auf dem Rücken schleppen. Ich werde Euch daher "Pkw-technisch" begleiten und die Halde mit 2 x 300 W Studioblitzen sowie 2 x Leitzahl 71 erhellen! ....



aha... dann auch ohne bike oder wie ? 
wobei von der halde bis zum dirtspot grafenmühle sind es ca.5min. mit dem rad.

aber wie du willst.


----------



## Noklos (15. September 2010)

Hallo 

ist heute auch jemand auf der Halde bei dem super Wetter?


----------



## yakuza87 (15. September 2010)

mal ne frage...hat winterberg auch sonntags offen?

wann fahrt ihr denn am sonntag auf der halde?


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. September 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> mal ne frage...hat winterberg auch sonntags offen?



Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (15. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aha... dann auch ohne bike oder wie ?
> wobei von der halde bis zum dirtspot grafenmühle sind es ca.5min. mit dem rad.
> 
> aber wie du willst.




Äähem, was hälste denn davon, mal mit nach Belgien zu fahren? Eigentlich müssen wir das Wetter ausnutzen zum Bikepark heizen. Fotos können wir da auch prima machen. Wo ich schon am Sonntag nur Zuschauer war.

Oder halt übernächstes WoEnde (2./3.10.) Fotosession in OB. 

Hab eigentlich mehr Bock selbst zu fahren...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich mehr Bock selbst zu fahren...


 hast ja recht... 


für mich/uns  bleibt´s beim sonntach halde haniel.


----------



## WRC206 (16. September 2010)

Hätte auch ziemlich Bock nochmal nach Belgien zu fahren. Ist nur wieder etwas Sprit...vllt könnt man sich ja irgendwie zu zweit ins Auto packen.

@Yakuza87: Hättest du nicht auch mal Lust mit dahin zu fahren?


Ansonsten wäre ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch auf Haniel.


----------



## _coco_ (17. September 2010)

Servus ihr lieben.
Ist irgendwer von Euch in der Lage, Sticker zu drucken oder hat eine Adresse, wo man welche günstig in Auftrag geben kann ?
(jaja, dass www. habe ich durchsucht)


----------



## MirSch (17. September 2010)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Servus ihr lieben.
> Ist irgendwer von Euch in der Lage, Sticker zu drucken oder hat eine Adresse, wo man welche günstig in Auftrag geben kann ?
> (jaja, dass www. habe ich durchsucht)



hi,
ich kenne das problem mit customstickern nur zu gut. war da auch lange auf der suche und bin oft auf die nase gefallen. connections mit günstigen preisen habe ich leider nicht, habe aber schon mehrfach sticker (meine gabeldecals, div. schriften, einen customplot) bei http://www.clickandprint.de/ anfertigen lassen und war mit der qualität immer sehr zufrieden. die sticker sind absolut wetterbeständig und selbst mit hochdruckreinigerwäsche bisher nicht kaputt zu kriegen. es werden digitaldruck und plots (schriften) angeboten. sofern du vektorgrafiken hast die du plotten lassen möchtest kannst du eine email samt grafik und grundfolienwunsch dorthin schicken und wenige tage später bekommst du dann ein individuelles angebot.
hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen... 
grüsse,

mirko


----------



## _coco_ (18. September 2010)

Hi Mirko,
danke für deinen doch recht ausführlichen Post !
Ich werde ihnen gleich eine Mail schreiben !
Danke !


----------



## Mr.Donut (18. September 2010)

sind gleich mit 3 leuten auf der halde... ist heute noch jemand anzutreffen?


----------



## WRC206 (18. September 2010)

Ist jetzt auch jemand von hier morgen in Belgien? Ich werde auf jeden Fall hinfahren, nur dachte ich, vielleicht könnte man sich dann ja noch ein Auto sparen...wenn jemand noch nen Paltz frei hat und mich mitnehmen würde, kann er ja einfach ne PM schreiben. Spritgeld wird dann natürlich geteilt. Will mich ja nicht dahin schnorren


----------



## MirSch (18. September 2010)

sind einige morgen in belgien. wirst also nicht allein sein 

ob noch jemand nen platz frei hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

bis morgen dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (18. September 2010)

Hat sich auch erledigt mit der Fahrgemeinschaft...muss vorher noch was erledigen und dann schaffe ich das zeitlich nicht noch.

Bis morgen


----------



## Mr.Donut (18. September 2010)

heute 5 std die halde befahren....

War echt ein knaller


----------



## yakuza87 (18. September 2010)

ja hat schon spaß gemacht...ist das video geworden bei dir?


----------



## Mr.Donut (19. September 2010)

an sich ist die qualität ganz gut und der ton.. nur der winkel in dem die kamera gefilmt hat war blöd... man sieht nur den boden genau vorm vorderrad beim fahren


----------



## petete2000 (19. September 2010)

Heute 3x rauf und 3x runter.


----------



## MirSch (19. September 2010)

yeah! sauber peter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (20. September 2010)

3x mal seit ihr hoch gefahren....?
Konnte der Papa denn mithalten??

Schicke Fotos.... Weiter so!


----------



## tokessa (20. September 2010)

Schön Peter, steht dir gut dein neues bike


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2010)

jo ich sag mal DANKE ! Peter is gerade in der Schule. 

Er fährt schon die Grafenwalde abfahrt  (fast) kompl. durch,- u. den kreuzweg trail, schon richtich mit schmackes kompl. durch bis unten hin. 

Ani,- Peter und ich waren gestern 3x rauf u. 3x runter... halde lässt sich z.Z. super fahren. 

Wie war B. ? (hoffe mal schroeti ist nicht sauer auf mich)


----------



## Ani (20. September 2010)

am sonntag grad erst wieder aus dem urlaub aus meran zurück, kleine runde auf der halde gedreht und wen trifft man? den peter mit seinem nagelneuen bike. sehr schick geworden, ein echter hingucker! schön gefahren und auch schöne bilder, sieht aber sommerlicher aus als es war, wir sind ja fast weggeflogen oben


----------



## _coco_ (20. September 2010)

Geil Peter ! Bleib am "Ball"!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2010)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Peter ! Bleib am "Ball"!



  immer ! 

@Ani 
ja es war anfangs noch sehr schön,- bis die wolken kamen. 
bis die tage.

Artur


----------



## Noklos (21. September 2010)

Hallo 
ist heute jemand auf der halde haniel unterwegs? ich werde das wetter gleich noch ausnutzen und vielleicht trifft man sich ja...


----------



## WRC206 (21. September 2010)

Ich würd gerne...aber ich kann kaum ne fest zugedrehte Flasche öffnen -.-

Und gleich erst mal gucken, ob mein Radl noch was abbekommen hat.

Vielleicht geht es ja bis zum We wieder...da soll doch glaub ich auch nochmal gut werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2010)

Obacht vor aggro Opas mit walking sticks.  
erst am samstag hat einer,- dem Peter u. mir  den stock entgegengehalten,-als wir an ihm vorbei fahren wollten.  

was sich manche leute dabei denken,-ist unfassbar...


----------



## Noklos (21. September 2010)

boah grausam 
du hattest echt recht, hab nicht gedacht dass es so komische leute gibt
wir fahren den kreuzweg runter...jede menge spaziergänger und vor allem opas und omas und alle schrien herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (21. September 2010)

solche typen gibts leider überall.
heute erst wieder in der essener innenstadt erlebt als ich mit meiner frau aus nem geschäft kam.
ich sah schon so nen opi angelatscht kommen, hab mir aber nix bei gedacht udn wir waren auch schnell an dem vorbei. auf einmal rempelt der mich von hinten voll um und mault rum "ich will hier weitergehen!"

voll der aggroopa. aber hauptsache immer auf die jugend von heute motzen.

ist aber auch so wenn ich mit dem bike unterwegs bin.
eigentlich bin ich immer freundlich, gewähren wanderen fast immer den vortritt, bedanke mich brav wenn mich jemand vorbei lässt.
aber es gibt leute denen machste nix recht. und ganz krass wird es wenn die versuchen handgreiflich zu werden.
mir wäre das noch egal, da steh ich drüber drehe mich um und bin weg. aber wenns gegen (meine) kinder geht ist ende 

altersstarrsinn kann echt gefährlich werden.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. September 2010)

glaub das wird ma wieder zeit das ich auf haniel fahren geh, dann gibts hackfleisch bei so nem hampelmann... so einer kommt mir gerade recht!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> aber wenns gegen (meine) kinder geht ist ende



ich war erstmal geschockt,- u. wir sind beide an ihm ohne was zusagen vorbei gefahren. 

unten dachte ich mir,- 
es hätte auch echt ins auge gehen können. "im wahrsten sinne des wortes".


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. September 2010)

Guten morgen Artur haste die Foto im Pulvert.. gesehen?!

Ach so ein Opa hatten wir in Do auch sagte zum Lazy hoffentlich bricht er sich den Hals!Der war so geschockt von dem Satz das es im im nächsten Anlieger vom Bock gehauen hat!


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. September 2010)

Ich will mal mit zur Halde dann nehm ich dem nächsten Opa den Stock weg den er mir vor die Nase halt und schmeiß ihn dann den Hang runter!!!!


----------



## Bergrad (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kurz an diese Veranstaltung am Samstag erinnern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482853


Als Testräder sind schon eingetroffen:
Giant Trance X
Giant Anthem X
Giant Reign
Giant Reign X
Giant Faith
Giant Glory 0
Santa Cruz Nomad
Santa Cruz Bullit
Santa Cruz Blur LT
Santa Cruz Driver 8
Santa Cruz Heckler
Kona Cadabra

Teilweise sind die Bikes in verschiedenen Grössen vorhanden!

Es werden noch ein paar dazukommen!
Es wird ein Rahmenprogramm geben und natürlich gibt es auch etwas zu essen und trinken.

Gruss
Roman


----------



## Noklos (22. September 2010)

Läuft was auf der Halde heute? 
Hoffentlich ohne aggro opas


----------



## Mr.Donut (22. September 2010)

wenn ich so einen mal treffe können seine enkel ihn bald oma nennen... so blöde spinner


----------



## Stefan86 (22. September 2010)

Moin Leute!

Ich war heute auch auf der Halde Haniel unterwegs und mir sind zum Glück keine Opas im Weg gestanden. 
Das Wetter war auch mal wieder genial. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. September 2010)

jungens passt auf den trails auf! das schreit schon fast wieder nach so stacheldraht, ast und nagelfallen aktionen... ich hasse militante rentner!


----------



## Ani (22. September 2010)

hachja, bin bei dem schönen wetter auch gleich mal ein ründchen gefahren, vielleicht klappts morgen nachmittag nochmal, weiß aber nicht ob ich wieder früher frei machen kann, ggf sieht man sich ja.
war heute auch wieder gut was los. allerdings hilfts ja nicht sich da jetzt in Rage zu reden, dass Khujand sauer ist versteh ich, aber es ist wohl wenig sinnvoll sich jetzt gegenseitig aufzuheizen?!

fährst du echt jedes mal aus essen borbeck mit dem bike zur halde donut (fällt mir grad mal so unzusammenhängend auf)? wie lange brauchst du da? ich fand das früher immer äzend als ich noch da gewohnt habe vor allem weil die strecke ja auch nicht gerade ein landschaftliches highlight ist und sich so zieht


----------



## Mr.Donut (22. September 2010)

joa bin ne zeitlang mit dem auto gefahren, aber ich bemühe mich in 90% der fällen schon mit dem rad zu fahren.

30 min sind es schon mindestens hin udn zurück 45.
Hab aber ab heute ne lange sattelstütze damit ich auch mal im sitzen fahren kann... der trip die tage hat mich überzeugt sowas mal zu kaufen..
Reuenberg runter, dann zum Bottrop Hbf und immer gerade durch bis zur halde.
Nur neben der Hauptstrasse fahren macht schon etwas schlechte laune

Du hast auch in borbeck gewohnt? wie kann man denn aus dem schönen fleck erde wegziehen?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

Hallo Leute.
 Peter u. ich sind heute um 18:15h. an der schranke.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Peter u. ich sind heute um 18:15h. an der schranke.



Werde auch da sein

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lordpoldy (23. September 2010)

Mist... wenn ich nicht in der Schule bin muß ich Donnerstags auf mittagschicht.... Samstag drehe ich aber in Kettwig ne Tour.... bei interesse einfach anschreiben. ( 30km viele Trails 600hm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (23. September 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Mist... wenn ich nicht in der Schule bin muß ich Donnerstags auf mittagschicht.... Samstag drehe ich aber in Kettwig ne Tour.... bei interesse einfach anschreiben. ( 30km viele Trails 600hm)



Hi Poldy,

wg. Samstag schaue ich mal. Wo fahrt Ihr denn lang?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## lordpoldy (23. September 2010)

Wir sind vor zwei Wochen eine Tour nach navi gefahren (Leider Falschrum.... Technical Problems... Sprich gute trails Hoch gefahren und langweilige strecken runter....das wollen wir am Samstag richtig rum machen die Strecke ist wirklich sehr cool und kniffelig) 

Von einem Hallenbadparkplatz in der Nähe des Flugplatz starten.... Dann fast ausschließlich durch wälder zur 224, dann vom Baldeneyersee hoch zur Jugenherberge (Sehr Knackiger anstieg) an irgeneiner Klinik vorbei zurück zum Parkplatz.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wir sind vor zwei Wochen eine Tour nach navi gefahren (Leider Falschrum.... Technical Problems... Sprich gute trails Hoch gefahren und langweilige strecken runter....das wollen wir am Samstag richtig rum machen die Strecke ist wirklich sehr cool und kniffelig)
> 
> Von einem Hallenbadparkplatz in der Nähe des Flugplatz starten.... Dann fast ausschließlich durch wälder zur 224, dann vom Baldeneyersee hoch zur Jugenherberge (Sehr Knackiger anstieg) an irgeneiner Klinik vorbei zurück zum Parkplatz.



du bist ja auch ein tier im MTB !


----------



## Mr.Donut (23. September 2010)

wenn ich es schaffe tanze ich heute auch an der halde an...


----------



## lordpoldy (23. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du bist ja auch ein tier im MTB !




Seit ich abendschule mache leider eher ein MTB Insekt... habe ja fast nur noch am We Zeit dafür.....


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. September 2010)

Ich denke ich schau auch vorbei


----------



## Noklos (23. September 2010)

Hallo,
kann ich auch bei euch mitfahren? würde dann auch an der schranke sein .


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

klaa doch...  ^^
wie gesagt wir kommen um 18:15h. ihr könnt euch ja in der zwischenzeit schon mal "unterhalten" oder der Ani den reifen flicken


----------



## skaster (23. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ... oder der Ani den reifen flicken


Das ist doch mein Part , aber ich schaffe es heute wohl nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2010)

skaster schrieb:


> Das ist doch mein Part , aber ich schaffe es heute wohl nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph



schade... würd aber mich rieseig freuen wenn wir uns alle mal an einem schönem sonnigen wochenend tag wieder sehen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooley (23. September 2010)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wir sind vor zwei Wochen eine Tour nach navi gefahren (Leider Falschrum.... Technical Problems... Sprich gute trails Hoch gefahren und langweilige strecken runter....das wollen wir am Samstag richtig rum machen die Strecke ist wirklich sehr cool und kniffelig)
> 
> Von einem Hallenbadparkplatz in der Nähe des Flugplatz starten.... Dann fast ausschließlich durch wälder zur 224, dann vom Baldeneyersee hoch zur Jugenherberge (Sehr Knackiger anstieg) an irgeneiner Klinik vorbei zurück zum Parkplatz.




Im Teelbruch heißt der startplatz.
runde war wirklich 
hoffendlich hält das wetter.
bei nassem wetter wird es extrem glitschig auf den wurzelpassagen.


----------



## yakuza87 (23. September 2010)

wer ist morgen auf der haniel oder in herten am start? wenn jemand da ist komm ich auch vvorbei...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

ist Mr.Donut hier schon aufgetaucht,-oder müssen wir ne fermisstenanzeige starten ? 
er ist gestern abend noch mal im dunklen dickicht der halde verschwunden,-u. wollte noch mal ne fahrt machen. 

ja leute "der herbst is da" 
ich denke ,- es war die letzte donnerstag feierabendrunde für dieses jahr.
um 19:30h ist schon mächtich dunkel.


----------



## skaster (24. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist Mr.Donut hier schon aufgetaucht,-oder müssen wir ne fermisstenanzeige starten ?
> er ist gestern abend noch mal im dunklen dickicht der halde verschwunden,-u. wollte noch mal ne fahrt machen.
> 
> ja leute "der herbst is da"
> ...


Wofür sind denn Helm- und Lenkerlampen erfunden worden? Fahr einfach hinterm Jörg her, dann denkst du es wäre ein schöner Sommernachmittag .

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Mr.Donut (25. September 2010)

ich bin noch 2 mal gefahren
War sehr dunkel, aber spaßig und mal was anderes


----------



## der Digge (25. September 2010)

Downhill im halbdunkeln ist super, oben sieht man noch alles und dann ins Steilstück "knips" als hätte einer den Lichtschalter umgelegt


----------



## Mr.Donut (25. September 2010)

da bin ich extra nicht mehr runter.. der weg zur schranke runter war schon gefährlich genug

Einfach auf gut glück rollen lassen.. das lenkt schon alleine durch die spurrillen..


----------



## giromechaniker (25. September 2010)

jemand morgen aufer halde in herten unterwegs?


----------



## creative-mind (25. September 2010)

Wo waren denn heute alle ?
Wegen so nem bisschen Regen alle zuhause geblieben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (29. September 2010)

kaum wird es draussen etwas ungemütlicher und früher dunkel udn schon tut sich nciths mehr?

Wo sind denn eure regenjacken und der abenteuersinn?


----------



## Nforcer (29. September 2010)

Ist heute wer auf der Halde in Herten?


----------



## Mr.Donut (29. September 2010)

ist gleich jemand an der halde?


----------



## creative-mind (29. September 2010)

Bis ich dort wäre hätten die grünen ordnungshüter mir vermutlich schon das bike beschlagnahmt, wegen fehlendem licht usw.


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. September 2010)

was ich noch gefragt haben wollte an khujand und co.
Waren die vom ordnungsamt wegen euch auf der halde am do. oder haben die den schwulentreff aufgemischt?
Da auf dem parkplatz standen 2 wagen.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> was ich noch gefragt haben wollte an khujand und co.
> Waren die vom ordnungsamt wegen euch auf der halde am do. oder haben die den schwulentreff aufgemischt?
> Da auf dem parkplatz standen 2 wagen.



*krass* du wirfst uns,- u. die schwuckis vom schwulentreff in einen topf ?  

keine ahnung warum u. weshalb das ordnungsamt dort oben war ? 
die halde ist so gross,- u. weitläufig,-wer weiss wer dort wieder was verzapft hat.

aber die  schwuckis vom schwulentreff kann man ja nicht in direckter nähe zur halde bringen,- 
der parkpl. von denen ist doch etwas weiter weg. 
(oder gibts einen neuen ?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (30. September 2010)

nicht in einen topf...
Aber du kennst ja rentner die beschweren sich über alles was stört.... und das sind nunmal die schwuchteln in den büschen und nach den kommentaren her auch die ,,mauntenbeikers die aus die büschen gerast kommen...´´

Solange es keinen mecker gab, ist das ja auch an sich schnuppe weswegen die dort waren.


----------



## Ani (2. Oktober 2010)

Tobi + ich + 2 Kollegen wollten morgen gegen Mittag in Willingen aufschlagen, noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> Tobi + ich + 2 Kollegen wollten morgen gegen Mittag in Willingen aufschlagen, noch jemand vor Ort?



und wie wars ?


----------



## Mr.Donut (4. Oktober 2010)

@ arthur.....ist es eigendlich möglich einen Rahmen mit Hitzebeständiger Farbe und Aufklebern zu versehen und dann erst klar lackieren zu lassen...?


----------



## Ani (4. Oktober 2010)

war super, ok, noch etwas matschig und recht windig, aber trotzdem gut. nachdem die strassen morgens noch alle nass waren und der himmel recht zugezogen hatten wir schon befürchtungen es würde doch anfangen zu regnen aber das wetter hat dann doch noch gut mitgespielt


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> @ arthur.....ist es eigendlich möglich einen Rahmen mit Hitzebeständiger Farbe und Aufklebern zu versehen und dann erst klar lackieren zu lassen...?



es muss aber 100%tig sicher sein,-das die aufkl. auch hitzebeständig sind. 
dann geht das. 

schön Ani das freut mich.


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es denn kommenden Samstag mit Willingen aus ? 
Hat hier jemand Lust ?


----------



## S.F. (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen, 
jetzt mische ich mich mal als "Südländer" in die gehobene Oberhausener Gesellschaft ein...


Habt ihr Lust, uns am Samstag zum Tag der offenen Tür in Düsseldorf zu besuchen?
Neben lecker Häppchen gibts auch lecker neue Rädchen zu bestaunen. 

Wir freuen uns, wenn ihr kommt! 

Stefan


----------



## MirSch (5. Oktober 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> jetzt mische ich mich mal als "Südländer" in die gehobene Oberhausener Gesellschaft ein...
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

ich schaue evtl. mal bei euch vorbei. 

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen von meinen Leogangtrip...


----------



## S.F. (5. Oktober 2010)

Hai Maista!!!

Sauber das Filmchen! Grandiose Leistung!!!
Alleine Dein Bildchen von dem Riesen-Step Up hat mir schon einen gehörigen Respekt eingeflößt!

Freue mich, wenn Du am Samstag reinschneist!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (5. Oktober 2010)

S.F. schrieb:


> Hai Maista!!!
> 
> Sauber das Filmchen! Grandiose Leistung!!!
> Alleine Dein Bildchen von dem Riesen-Step Up hat mir schon einen gehörigen Respekt eingeflößt!
> ...



Danke, danke!

Wenn keine Radfahrerei auf dem Plan steht komme ich auf jeden Fall. 

Habe da noch so´n Bikeprojekt für 2011 mit dir zu besprechen... 

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## NoPussyWay (5. Oktober 2010)

Falls du Samstag nach D'dorf fahren solltest dann sag mal bitte Bescheid Mirko, würd wohl mitfahren!


----------



## MirSch (5. Oktober 2010)

ok


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (5. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Filmchen  Hoffe du hattest auch den Spaß, wo nach das Ganze aussieht 

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Donut (6. Oktober 2010)

Super Film und super Fahrleistung


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2010)

Fett fett fett !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Oktober 2010)

die northshores sehen richtig geil aus... hätt ich schon fast lust drauf 

vorallem nich überall diese dämlichen wippen drin wie z.b. in wibe...


----------



## yakuza87 (6. Oktober 2010)

ist jemand am we in der umgebung unterwegs?


----------



## Elfchen (6. Oktober 2010)

wow schöööönes Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pac (6. Oktober 2010)

sehr nice..sieht nach spaß aus!!


----------



## ZeroCool25 (8. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir mal einer ne PN schicken mit den Spots bzw. den genauen Anschriften fürs Navi ???


Merci


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

ZeroCool25 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer ne PN schicken mit den Spots bzw. den genauen Anschriften fürs Navi ???
> 
> 
> Merci


vom welchen spot redest du ?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

Peter,- Arthur u. Ich fahren sonntag nach winterberg.  
kommt wer mit.

einen autopl. habe ich leider nicht mehr anzubieten.


----------



## MirSch (8. Oktober 2010)

ZeroCool25 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer ne PN schicken mit den Spots bzw. den genauen Anschriften fürs Navi ???
> 
> 
> Merci



Ich zitiere mal eine Antwort aus einem anderen Thread wo du das schon gefragt hast...


elmono schrieb:


> Nee iss klar


----------



## MirSch (8. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Peter,- Arthur u. Ich fahren sonntag nach winterberg.
> kommt wer mit.
> 
> einen autopl. habe ich leider nicht mehr anzubieten.



Wir sind wohl in Belgien an den Filthy Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (8. Oktober 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> Wir sind wohl in Belgien an den Filthy Trails...



Und ich habe weder für Wibe noch für Filthy ein brauchbares Rad

Viel Spass Euch allen, werde dann wohl mit der Hulla CC fahren müssen

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal eine Antwort aus einem anderen Thread wo du das schon gefragt hast...



wat is´en dat fürn vogel ?


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wat is´en dat fürn vogel ?



Bin mal gespannt, wann er bei uns im Do-Fred auftaucht.....


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann er bei uns im Do-Fred auftaucht.....



nach euch verirrt sich doch ehh niemand.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nach euch verirrt sich doch ehh niemand.


Und wenn, dann wird er verjagt.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann wird er verjagt.



wenn der den bunten sieht geht er freiwillig.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn der den bunten sieht geht er freiwillig.



   Und kommt nie mehr zurück.


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Oktober 2010)

Hey Hey immer artig bleiben hier ich seh nur anders aus! Bin aber ganz lieb harr harr harr.


----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2010)

Und ich dachte, du siehst ganz lieb aus und bist nur ganz anders....


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. Oktober 2010)

halo leute ich meld mich auch mal wd aber mit schlechten nachrichten
für die nächsten 6-8 monate fall ich aus man wird mich also nichtmehr auf der halde bzw auf einem bike sehen 
ich hab mit am sonntag beim cross fahren das schlüsselbein doppelt gebrochen :/
ich lag bis gestern im krankenhaus weils operiert werden musste
naja 
bis dann mal
mfg kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann mal gute Besserung unbekannterweise, ich hab jetzt 4 Monate hintermir und es dauert wohl auch noch ne Zeit bis ich wieder richtig starten kann!


----------



## Mr.Donut (8. Oktober 2010)

och das ist doch blöd.... dann mal gute besserung.

Aber seh das positive dadrin: dann bist du wieder zum sommer fit anstatt da nicht fahren zu können.


----------



## giromechaniker (9. Oktober 2010)

sers 
ich will morgen nach willingen da ich aber nicht alleine fahren will such ich jemandend der mit fahren will. wenn jemand lust hat soll er sich melden


----------



## Mr.Donut (9. Oktober 2010)

fahr die tage.. dann bin ich wieder gesund


----------



## CHRISE (9. Oktober 2010)

ich würde auch gerne aber ohne bremse ist da schlecht


----------



## giromechaniker (9. Oktober 2010)

naja fahr ich halt alleine


----------



## MirSch (9. Oktober 2010)

giromechaniker schrieb:


> naja fahr ich halt alleine



machst du doch sowieso nicht 

hör auf zu jammern und komm mit nach belgien 

JOHN, NoPussy, Draki, Danny, Maikl, u.v.m. sind da am start...


----------



## Ani (10. Oktober 2010)

bestes wetter und ich muss arbeiten :\
nuja, vielleicht hälts sich ja nächste woche noch ein wenig, wenns auch nicht mehr so warm sein soll


----------



## Mr.Donut (10. Oktober 2010)

der alex jammert immer...

Nie fährt er und wenn keiner da ist will er auf grosse tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2010)

winterberg war super...


----------



## Freeride Rules. (11. Oktober 2010)

hmm...


----------



## yakuza87 (11. Oktober 2010)

hi...halde war gestern ganz ok aber deine handschuhe sanke habe ich leider nicht gefunden...dann gratuliere ich dem finder der gebrauchten bike handschuhe... ehrliche leute da unterwegs...


----------



## 2Pac (12. Oktober 2010)

Winterberg 2010


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2010)

so war gerade 3 std. trailpflege aufe grafenwalder .
ihr könnt wieder gas geben...


----------



## petete2000 (12. Oktober 2010)

Winterberg 2010

mein bike leuft richtig gut bin zwei mall gefallen aber nur  ein loch in der Hose:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## yakuza87 (12. Oktober 2010)

hi wer hat denn noch lust mal auf der halde was an pflege zu machen da muss eigentlich was passieren auf der haniel ...oder was neues zu schaffen...


----------



## Mr.Donut (13. Oktober 2010)

was gemacht werden muss ist das stück im dh nach dem kleinen,,sprung´´  das ist dermaßen ausgewaschen.. ätzend das stückchen..


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (13. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so war gerade 3 std. trailpflege aufe grafenwalder .
> ihr könnt wieder gas geben...


 

VIELEN DANK! 

Habs heute morgen genossen 

wobei vorher irgendwer meinte er müsste mit seinem blockierenden Hinterrad deine mühsam verteilte Erde doch wieder zerfurchen...

aber ist trotzdem VIEL besser als noch letzte Woche!

also nochmal: DANKE


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2010)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Habs heute morgen genossen



genies es das nächste mal mit ner schüppe.


----------



## Mr.Donut (18. Oktober 2010)

gibts da eigendlich noch schaufeln?

Ich hab keine lust da 45 min mit nem spaten am rucksack hin zu gurken


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Oktober 2010)

der spaten vom arthur ist da oben eingerostet den hab ich irgendwann mal im gebüsch gefunden.

bringt aber eh nichts vor dem winter die strecken zu machen, wenn der winter und das wetter eh wieder alles zerstören und durch spülen.


----------



## Mr.Donut (18. Oktober 2010)

joa aber sonst kann man den dh nicht mehr fahren  ohne sich die scheibe und schaltwerk zu zerstören in der rille


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> gibts da eigendlich noch schaufeln?
> 
> Ich hab keine lust da 45 min mit nem spaten am rucksack hin zu gurken


schwer mit ner schüppe vor ort,- wo sollen wir sie lagern ? 

ich hab letztens die tiefen rinnen  in der fahrbahn entschärft
u. die "kicker leichen" auf der grafenwalder weggeräumt.
dabei hatte ich natürlich ne grosse schüppe zur hand.
zur not würde es auch mit´nem kl. klapp sparten gehen.  


aber so wie du denken alle,- wie soll ich mit einer schüppe + bike auf die halde kommen. ?
ganz einfach,- bike zu hause lassen.


----------



## Mr.Donut (19. Oktober 2010)

und dann? laufen?^^
da geh ich lieber mit nem löffel graben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> und dann? laufen?^^
> da geh ich lieber mit nem löffel graben



komm schon ...  ist nicht böse gemeint.  
kl. klapp sparten in den rucksack u. ab gehts....


----------



## chaz (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja wie bei unserer Truppe. Lach...


----------



## Nforcer (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist irgendwer von euch Samstag irgendwo?


----------



## Mr.Donut (19. Oktober 2010)

ja ist ja kein ding.  wenn ich demnächst wieder nen auto habe gehts ja wieder klar. 

ist am wochenende jemand unterwegs auf 2 rädern?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2010)

je nach wetterlage sind wir sonntach oben


----------



## yakuza87 (19. Oktober 2010)

hi leute..wenn ich nicht arbeiten bin wollt ich auch zur halde mal gucken bzw. bauen komm...bei pieper gibt es in gladbeck klappspaten für 5 euro sind die bundeswehr teile also nicht schlecht...wer baut denn jetz mal mit?


----------



## Mr.Donut (19. Oktober 2010)

wenn da jemand ist komm ich gerne helfen...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> ...wer baut



streich das mal ganz schnell aus deinem kopf.   !


----------



## Mr.Donut (20. Oktober 2010)

wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> wieso?



nennen wir es mal "trailpflege"... ok.


----------



## roadspeedy (20. Oktober 2010)

Nabend,

ich bin neu ihr in dem thread. Aber man hat sich sicher mal auf der Halde getroffen.
Fahren dort seit Jahren Rad. Da wir die dortigen Strecken oft nutzen, buddeln wir auch ab und an mal, wobei es noch selten ist... Man könnte sich dafür auch mal verabreden!

Grüße
Tim


----------



## yakuza87 (20. Oktober 2010)

also die idee mit der TRAILPFLEGE  gruppe finde ich gut und bei der halde auch notwendig...

wie sieht es am we aus wenn es das wetter nicht ganz so mies mit uns meint?


----------



## roadspeedy (21. Oktober 2010)

Also am Sa. hätte ich vermutlich Zeit!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

leute ,- sehr gut... 

jedoch ist die grafenwalder abfahrt nach meiner pflege nicht mehr bedürftig. 
schaut euch mal den kreuzweg an,- oben ist ne fette rinne drinn,- evtl. etwas entschärfen u. gestrüpp nachschneiden.
die DH hätte auch etwas trailpflege nötig. 

 na ja schaut halt mal.  


ich/wir kommen sonntach zum fahren


----------



## Mr.Donut (21. Oktober 2010)

ja von mir aus bin ich am wochenende dabei und würde dann dh etwas pflegen..
Hat jemand noch zeit und vllt ne schaufel?

Die rinne ausbessern, den kleinen ,,drop´´ wieder so herrichten wie er war und die steilkurve ausbessern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (21. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach können die Rillen gerne bleiben. Ein bissl Reiz muss ja noch sein.
Ein-Zwei Sprünge könnte man mal ergänzen...


----------



## Mr.Donut (21. Oktober 2010)

ja die spuren.. aber die eine rille wird immer schlimmer bei jedem regen.. nen bisschen ausbessern, es soll ja keine autobahn werden


----------



## Mr.Donut (21. Oktober 2010)

ja dann sollte man siuch absprechen was gemacht werden kann/soll.. nciht das da umgebaut wird und es passt später keinem


----------



## roadspeedy (22. Oktober 2010)

Ganz meiner Meinung! 
Wir sind heute um 17 Uhr zum Radfahren an der Halde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!
Grüße
Tim


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Ganz meiner Meinung!
> Wir sind heute um 17 Uhr zum Radfahren an der Halde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!
> Grüße
> Tim



wolltest du/ihr nicht samstag dem Mr.Donut helfen


----------



## roadspeedy (22. Oktober 2010)

Heute Radfahren, morgen buddeln!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Heute Radfahren, morgen buddeln!



so is richtich. das wollt ich hören.


----------



## yakuza87 (22. Oktober 2010)

also ich muss morgen erst mal bis mittag arbeiten fahre dafür heute aber hin noch jemand da? donat?


----------



## yakuza87 (22. Oktober 2010)

donut natürlich


----------



## roadspeedy (22. Oktober 2010)

Wir fahren jetzt hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (22. Oktober 2010)

so halde war ganz ok zu fahren 

hoffe ihr beiden seit gut nach hause gekomm ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Oktober 2010)

Hat Jemand Lust morgen früh auf eine Runde ? 
Ab 9 oder spätestens 10 Uhr, so 3 bis 5 Abfahrten ? 

Ich kann leider nicht später sonst würde ich auch mit klappspaten kommen


----------



## Noklos (23. Oktober 2010)

Da ja jetzt doch noch einige nach Willingen sind, wollte ich eben wissen, wer heute auf der Halde fährt oder buddelt?


----------



## yakuza87 (23. Oktober 2010)

..........


----------



## Mr.Donut (23. Oktober 2010)

ich könnte eskalieren... 
Rad zusammen geschraubt alles eingestellt... ab nach draussen-regen.
Wieder rein-trocken....wieder raus-regen.
Wer ist morgen da? Könnte leider erst ab 17 uhr.


----------



## Ani (23. Oktober 2010)

ich bin heute auch ordentlich nass geworden, aber morgen solls ja nicht unbedingt besser werden...


----------



## Mr.Donut (24. Oktober 2010)

alle erzählen einen von klimaerwärmung.... und dann fängts an zu regnen und schon sollen wir den Jahrhundertwinter bekommen?
Ich verstehs nciht


----------



## yakuza87 (24. Oktober 2010)

we ist heut vormittag nun auf der halde?


----------



## petete2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Heute nachmitag auf derHald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (24. Oktober 2010)

Ob das erlaubt ist???


----------



## Noklos (24. Oktober 2010)

cooles Bild Darf man das denn?
Bin heute auch noch da vorbeigefahren, sonntags ist ja nichts los


----------



## _coco_ (24. Oktober 2010)

Da es ja nun nicht immer nur um das Geschehen bei uns in Essen geht. Vielleicht interessiert es ja wen aus Oberhausen ?
Kleiner Bericht zum winterfesten Spot.
Klick.


----------



## Mr.Donut (25. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht ja mal megagut aus...
Kann da jeder mal vorbei schauen?
Hab seit über nem jahr wieder ein hardtail und das wurde nur vom hotel zum dirtmastersgelände oder zur pommesbude genutzt.. da wäre so ein pumptrack doch mal netter.


----------



## _coco_ (25. Oktober 2010)

Lass uns das mal per PN klären


----------



## yakuza87 (25. Oktober 2010)

abend...
wer hat denn lust nächsten montag ist ja zum glück feiertag...nach winterberg oder willingen zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich überlege Samstag Willingen.


----------



## yakuza87 (25. Oktober 2010)

willingen hat ja  das ganze jahr offen oder?
ist das denn da noch voll zu so nem tag und bei dem wetter oder eher weniger?


----------



## yakuza87 (25. Oktober 2010)

pumptrack hört sich gut an wo ist der denn ? kann da jeder biken komm?


----------



## roadspeedy (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich war letzten Sa. Willingen.
Wir mussten kein mal anstehen am Lift. Es waren max. 4 Radfahrer vor uns am Lift!

Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2010)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert!



morgen:  1 bis max. 6 grad u. leichter schneefall. 
wer´s mag ? 

@roadspeedy
kann das sein das ich dich am sonntach so um 15-16 uhr aufem parkpl. unten an der schranke gesehen habe ? 
Rotes Auto ?


----------



## Noklos (26. Oktober 2010)

Abend
Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen, wer hier in Oberhausen und Umgebung ein Ghost Nortshore hat und damit auch manchmal auf der Halde fährt? Habe da nämlich mal einen gesehen und wüsste gern wer das ist. Ein Kollege möchte sich nämlich ein Nortshore holen und sich das nochmal anschaun.
Wäre super, wenn ihr helfen könntet.


----------



## roadspeedy (26. Oktober 2010)

Also Willingen war ca. 5°C warm. Das war voll ok nach 1-2 Abfahrten.
Und dieses WE. solls echt nochmal warm werden.

@KHUJAND: Ne, am So. war ich nich unterwegs. Wohnungsputz... :-/


----------



## yakuza87 (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn du den roten mazda mit fahrrad träger meinst der ist meine..

was zahlt man in willingen für tages ticket?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (26. Oktober 2010)

23 euro oder so


----------



## roadspeedy (26. Oktober 2010)

23 Euro bei einer Tageskarte ab 10 uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (26. Oktober 2010)

unglaublich entweder keine zeit oder keine lust nach willingen wäre auch mein erster besuch da,,,aber wenn keiner mit kommt auch mist


----------



## Mr.Donut (26. Oktober 2010)

ich war auch noch nie da... also fahr dann wenn ich auch kann


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> wenn du den roten mazda mit fahrrad träger meinst der ist meine..



genau...
mein sohn+ich stand auf der holzbrücke u. haben dich gesehen,-wie du zu dein auto gefahren bist.


----------



## roadspeedy (27. Oktober 2010)

Also wir fahren vielleicht am Sa. oder So. nach Willingen. 
Muss aber noch geplant werden!


----------



## Elfchen (27. Oktober 2010)

Soooo hier auch noch:
wie siehts denn aus mit Samstag biken?? Hätt mal wieder Lust auf ein Ründchen  Also ohne Lift und ohne zwischendurch schieben zu müssen


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2010)

Elfchen schrieb:


> Also ohne Lift und ohne zwischendurch schieben zu müssen



Geht das ?


----------



## Noklos (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin !
Zur Aufmunterung gegen diese wunderbare Jahreszeit ein paar Fotos von Vorgestern

















Ich finde sie sind recht gut geworden...


----------



## lordpoldy (27. Oktober 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Ani (27. Oktober 2010)

je nach wetterlage bin ich am wochenende auch unterwegs, entweder halde oder bikepark, wobei ich mir auch wibe vorstellen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Ralf vom BikeBauer Team und ich haben Freitag frei und wir fahren in einen Park.
Wir überlegen aber noch ob Wibe, Willingen oder Filftyh.
Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## Elfchen (27. Oktober 2010)

@Nico: Na mit meinem Bike schon 

Schöne Pics!


----------



## yakuza87 (27. Oktober 2010)

HABE FREITAG AUCH FREI UND WOLLTE FAHREN weis nur noch nicht wohin...was lohnt denn am meisten?....cube hast du freitag auch frei dann können wir gas geben...


----------



## yakuza87 (27. Oktober 2010)

roadspeedy woher bist du denn...coole bilder haste wie lange fährst du denn schon?


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin für eine kleine Saisonabschlussrunde in Wibe.
Die anderen Sachen haben noch eine Weile geöffnet.


----------



## yakuza87 (28. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau...
> mein sohn+ich stand auf der holzbrücke u. haben dich gesehen,-wie du zu dein auto gefahren bist.




hättest mal was gesagt 
gegen wen spielt oberhausen am sonntag? bin am überlegen da wider arbeite zu gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (28. Oktober 2010)

ich hab gehört die verlieren gegen augsburg.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> hättest mal was gesagt
> gegen wen spielt oberhausen am sonntag? bin am überlegen da wider arbeite zu gehen...



ja ich wusste ja nicht wen ich da ansprechen soll... 

@Mr.Donut klaa


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Oktober 2010)

nach der lustigen reise quer durch den ruhrpott gestern mit dem herrn yakuza , ist meine überlegung montag wieder nach essen kettwig zu fahren.   hat noch jemand interesse?


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Oktober 2010)

Gestern Wibe war nochmal richtig gut 
Und ich habe zum Saisonabschluss noch die Kl. Box geknackt 

Ich werfe hier mal Sonntag o. Montag Belgien bzw. Montag Wilingen rein.
Hat wer Lust ?


----------



## der Digge (30. Oktober 2010)

yeah!


----------



## Noklos (30. Oktober 2010)

Heute jemand auf der Halde?


----------



## Nforcer (30. Oktober 2010)

Also zu den Filthy Trails wollte ich ja schon immer. Wenn man dann zusammenfahren könnte wäre das super  Also Montag dann.


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Oktober 2010)

Hmm wenn das wäre nur montag willingen interessant...
Wäre denn jemand von euch da?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. Oktober 2010)

hab leider immernoch kein rad -.-


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Oktober 2010)

dann sie mal zu da....... musst ja nicht auf das non-plus-ultra sparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. Oktober 2010)

sparen ist nicht die sache. die frage ist wann der rahmen bei mir eintrudelt


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Oktober 2010)

sonst ist alles schon da?


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Oktober 2010)

du hast wenigstens lust auf radfahren... vom alex hört und sieht man garnciths mehr, obwohl der ein rad hat


----------



## yakuza87 (30. Oktober 2010)

na wie wars konzi getsern donut?

war auf jeden fall gestern en geiler bike tag...


----------



## yakuza87 (30. Oktober 2010)

montag willingen wäre ok donut  war ja lustig und die auto fahrt wird mit mehr km noch lustiger


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Oktober 2010)

ja mal schauen... 
Heute hatte ich nen auto und morgen auch montag dafür leider wieder nciht.

Also wenn du mich mitnehmen würdest wäre ich dabei.....dann gehen wir aber auch vorher essen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (31. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> sonst ist alles schon da?




die liegen im nem großen karton beim ralph simm und warten auf den rahmen, bringt mir ja nicht viel wenn die teile schon bei mir sind....

ausser gabel, bremse und griffe habe ich nichts fürs rad hier....gut kette und schläuche 

ich bin sowas von heiß auf fahren glaubste garnicht.


----------



## Mr.Donut (31. Oktober 2010)

da wird der kleine phil ganz wuschig


----------



## yakuza87 (31. Oktober 2010)

müssen wir vorher da anrufen zwecks wetter oder einffach drauf los?

bei mir regnet es ganz schön....aber willingen wäre schon super...
mein schienbein ist ordentlich dick geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Oktober 2010)

Einfach drauf los, laut Wetterbericht ist es dort heute und morgen trocken.
Darius und sein Kumpel sind um 10:30 auf dem Parkplatz am Lift.
Ich spreche nachher noch mit David und Thorsten.


----------



## yakuza87 (31. Oktober 2010)

kenne die ja gar nicht...wer fährt denn morgen noch mit?


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Oktober 2010)

Also nochmal. Warscheinlich Drakush +1 , Der digge, Ti-Max, Kunstflieger und ihr zwei


----------



## yakuza87 (31. Oktober 2010)

von wo aus startet ihr denn ??


----------



## yakuza87 (31. Oktober 2010)

also wir sind morgen zwischen 10 und halb 11 aufm parkplatz da...hoffe ich ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (31. Oktober 2010)

O.k. Wir auch. 
Ich habe aber noch keine Rückmeldung von David.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin für morgen raus


----------



## Mr.Donut (31. Oktober 2010)

wieso?


----------



## Mr.Donut (1. November 2010)

endlich fertig...
Da bastel ich 2 std um die neue kurbel anzubauen, weil einfach alles nciht gepasst hat und nu musste alles wieder runter für morgen weil die nicht mit meiner kettenführung harmonieren will.

Hauptsache morgen wird gut..


----------



## roadspeedy (1. November 2010)

Hey zusammen,

wir fahren gleich spontan nach WiBe! Falls man uns (YT Tues und Giant ReignX) sieht, einfach ansprechen! 

Grüße
Tim


----------



## der Digge (1. November 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> wieso?



jede menge Kleinigkeiten die sich aufsummieren


----------



## Mr.Donut (1. November 2010)

Willingen war super..
der erste und sicher nicht letzte besuch.


----------



## yakuza87 (1. November 2010)

da hast recht donut war echt super....

in willingen kann man sich wenigstens mit style zerlegen...und den arsch aufreißen...


----------



## yakuza87 (1. November 2010)

achso grüße an den twingo fahrer aus oberhausen ...der gegrüßt hat an der kreuzung ..wie war euer tag in winterberg?


----------



## Mr.Donut (1. November 2010)

und schon geguckt obs nur die hose oder auch den hintern selbst erwischt hat?

ward ihr das roadspeedy mit dem twingo?


----------



## roadspeedy (2. November 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> achso grüße an den twingo fahrer aus oberhausen ...der gegrüßt hat an der kreuzung ..wie war euer tag in winterberg?



Ach ihr wart das! 
Viele Grüße zurück! 

Wir sind grad auf dem Weg nach Winterberg gewesen. Hatten auch nen sau geilen Tag. War total leer und konnten fahren bis wir nicht mehr konnten...

Nur sach mal, auf welchen Umwegen seid ihr nach Willingen gefahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (2. November 2010)

Wir wurden mit dem Navi erst im kreisverkehr links geführt und kamen nach einer schönen runde wieder vor euch aus
Haben euch dann ja vorgelassen weil wir dann in der runde gerade aus im kreisverkehr geleitet wurden und wussten ncith genau wo es nach willingen geht


----------



## roadspeedy (2. November 2010)

Das erklärt einiges... 
Hauptsache ihr habs gefunden! 

Am coolsten fand ich aber die Kombi an Rädern.
Die war bei uns fast identisch. Nur das Giant war bei uns ein ReignX und klein Glory!


----------



## Mr.Donut (2. November 2010)

Tja einige wissen was qualität ist

War es das letzte winterberg wochenende oder ist noch auf?


----------



## roadspeedy (2. November 2010)

War der absolut letzte Tag dieses Jahr. Daher wollten wir ja nochmal hin!

Jetzt versuchen wir nochmal n Tag Willingen hinzubekommen, wenns da mal nicht regnet (oder schneit).


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> wissen was qualität ist



 *hust*


----------



## yakuza87 (2. November 2010)

ja ja das navi 
also willingen hat wochentags jetz zu ..immer nur noch freitag bis sonntag aber vorher sie seilbahn anrufen ob die fährt!!!!!!!!

zum thema hose oder hintern...naja....sind paar ordentliche andenken an den tag zu sehen und meine hand ist ordentlich blau...bis zum freitag bin ich wieder fit 

durch das scheiß wetter wird wohl nur das fiti her halten können,,,,

aber wieder en fettes bike we gehabt donut...


----------



## yakuza87 (2. November 2010)

frage an alle:

womit werden die überteuerten preise der bikes gerechtfertigt?

donut du könntest es wissen


----------



## Mr.Donut (2. November 2010)

kein kommentar.... sonst stehen hier noch frauen mit bart vor meiner tür


----------



## yakuza87 (3. November 2010)

hast recht dann lassen wir das lieber  

hab jetz für freitag alles in doppelter ausführung zusamm...
meine handschuhe muss ich jetz doch einschicken....so ein scheiß..das heißt nur das ich wochenlang keine ordentliche mehr hab,,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (3. November 2010)

zur not hab ich noch welche für dich... musste nur waschen danach... die werden so schnell stinkig


----------



## yakuza87 (4. November 2010)

ha ha ...hab ja das 2. paar ..müssen die fox herhaltn...hallde wird ja jetz en kinderspiel sein..grins..


----------



## Mr.Donut (4. November 2010)

nach dem du die abgerockte dh strecke runter bist ist die halde wie ein fahrradweg


----------



## Feel the Dirt (18. November 2010)

Wie sieht´s aus am Wochenende mit fahren soll trocken bleiben...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2010)

wir sind oben.


----------



## WRC206 (18. November 2010)

Steht denn auch schon ein Tag und ne Uhrzeit fest?

Würd mich evtl auch anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (18. November 2010)

grüße...hat willingen noch offen?
sonst bin ich am samstag mal wieder halde...wann seit ihr da?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. November 2010)

willingen hat odch das ganze jahr offen^^?!

morgen nicht, samstag aber vllt, oder spätestens sonntag.


----------



## yakuza87 (18. November 2010)

willingen hat ab freitag offen und samstag soll super wetter sein....wäre jemand dabeii?


----------



## roadspeedy (19. November 2010)

Wir fahren am Sonntag mit 6 Leute nach Willingen!


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. November 2010)

@Yakuza wenn du am Sonntag mit nach Do willst sag Bescheid!


----------



## WRC206 (19. November 2010)

Je nachdem wann und wo Sonntag was steht, wäre ich auch dabei.

Morgen muss ich leider erst mal mit meinem Auto zur Werkstatt


----------



## yakuza87 (19. November 2010)

sonntag wäre ja ok würde ich sagen...fährst du mitm eigenen auto?
kann es aber noch nicht zu hundert prozent sagen...willingen wäre schon geil ;D wie sieht es damit aus billy


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. November 2010)

Ne Willingen kann ich mit meinem Fuß noch nicht!


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. November 2010)

Ich habe vor morgen Vormittag nach Hoppenbruch zu fahren.
Hat noch jemand Lust ?


----------



## yakuza87 (19. November 2010)

hoppenbruch war ich erst...,somit bin ich raus...wie gehts dir denn kunstflieger? bist auch willingen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (19. November 2010)

Ich habe schon Lust aber zu wenig Zeit. Willingen ist für mich dieses Jahr gelaufen. Ich möchte aber nochmal nach Belgien. 

Wenn jemand mitkommt bin ich morgen Vormittag in Hoppenbruch, falls ich alleine fahren muss fahre ich auf Haniel.

Wenn das Wetter übernächstes Wochenende noch passt lass mal nach Belgien fahren.


----------



## WRC206 (19. November 2010)

Also Belgien wäre ich auch nochmal dabei. Würde ja denk ich wieder Sonntags sein?!

Muss endlich meine neue Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi testen


----------



## yakuza87 (19. November 2010)

hast du immer noch dein bike wrc?
belgien kenne ich nicht ist das mit willingen zu vergleichen???
auf haniel sind morgen relativ viele...bin da wohl auch ab 14uhr ca da...wäre ja echt mal was mit ner größeren gruppe zu biken


----------



## WRC206 (19. November 2010)

Ja, hab ich. Aber es wird einfach mal im Einsatzbereich entfremdet 

Hab jetzt halt auch mal einen breiteren Lenker und kurzen Vorbau drauf. Wird denk ich mal einiges an Abfahrtsperformance bringen.

Ich muss morgen um 13 Uhr zur Werkstatt...evtl schemiße ich mein Bike vorher noch ins Auto, dann komm ich danach direkt nach Haniel.

Ansonsten können wir ja vllt Sonntag nochmal gucken was geht.


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. November 2010)

Heute ist Hoppenbruch ab 12 angesagt.
Morgen evtl. Nightride auf Haniel ab 17:00 ? Jemand Lust ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. November 2010)

bis 12 werd ich es nicht schaffen die möhre hochzuziehen, geschweige denn die post kommt überhaupt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. November 2010)

Ruhig grosser, mach langsam und dafür perfekt


----------



## Feel the Dirt (20. November 2010)

Ist jmd gleich auf Haniel unterwegs?


----------



## Noklos (20. November 2010)

also ich glaub der yakuza ist da so wie ichs verstanden hab und ich bin auch mit 2 da... also auf der haniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (21. November 2010)

Sacht ma, kommt ihr jetzt immer mit Moto-X-Begleitfahrzeug

Da ging ja gestern richtig was! Schöa woars!


----------



## Noklos (21. November 2010)

Moin! 
Der motocrossfahrer war aber schon komisch drauf...erstmal war samstag und der fuhr überall lang und es waren ja auch viele leute oben.


----------



## Der Toni (21. November 2010)

Nächstes Mal mit ihm reden und wenn´s nichts nutzt, die Grünen anrufen.


----------



## yakuza87 (21. November 2010)

hallo zusamm
also mit dem moto typen ist scheße da viele kinder unterwgs waren wo der lang ist...macht unsere lines kaput durch das fahren ...und und und...
ABER wenn ihr die grünen ruft kommt das ordnungsamt, die leute von der zeche etc. und werden alles dicht machen,,,somit auch unsere trails wollt ihr das???

so kleiner tagesbericht dür die leute die kein bock hatten weg zu fahren...
ich war in dortmund unterwegs ..muss sagen waren nur 2 strecken aber recht schön zu fahren und es war mal wieder was neues...die leute da waren auch super drauf...beste grüße noch mal ;D
ihr habt auf jeden fall was verpasst...
aufm heimweg hab ich noch mal auf hoppenbruch nen abstecher gemacht, war leider aber niemand mehr anzutreffen...


----------



## yakuza87 (21. November 2010)

kleiner nachtrag: 
billy immer schön die gürteltasche auf den baum hängen sonst kommt der hund und die tasche ist wieder weg    ;D   ;D   ;D


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> also mit dem moto typen ist scheße da viele kinder unterwgs waren wo der lang ist...macht unsere lines kaput durch das fahren ...und und und...
> ABER wenn ihr die grünen ruft kommt das ordnungsamt, die leute von der zeche etc. und werden alles dicht machen,,,somit auch unsere trails wollt ihr das???



lieber das risiko eingehen, das der spastn einen anfährt?? ich seh das so, das der da mit motor garnix zu suchen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyTheKid (21. November 2010)

@Yakuza ja recht haste mit der Tasche aber wir haben in DO 5 Strecken hast ja nur 2 zu Gesicht bekommen!! )


----------



## yakuza87 (21. November 2010)

ja die anderen lern ich och noch kennen ;D

zu dem anderen ....was ist besser halde zu oder den spinner da rum fahren lassen?  wenn was passiert ist der eh dran genauso wenn wir da jemanden mitnehemen würden


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2010)

für den hypothetischen fall, das der vogel vllt nen kind anfährt und dabei evtl entstellt, lieber halde dicht! vllt denke ich als vater doch in anderen dimensionen...


----------



## yakuza87 (21. November 2010)

ich sehe es so...wenn du mitm bike nen trail runter ballerst...siehe downhill oder betonklotz....da kam mir auch famikien entgegen und das war echt knapp...also genauso gefährlich...
ich habe auch mal geschrieben eben weil es zu solchen zusammen stößen komm kann..das man sich mit leuten der zeche zusamm setzt und erfragt ob es möglich wäre gewisse trails nur noch für biker benutzbar gemacht werden...aber da will niemand mitziehen...was ich auch nicht verstehe wenn du so denkst  wie andere...
und die beiden nummernschilder von den bikern ham wir auch ...also kann man die immer noch ausm verkehr ziehen ;D


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. November 2010)

Ich kann den Crosser ja verstehen. Ich hätte auch Spaß an so was, aber an nem gut besuchten Wochenendtag find ich ein bisschen dumm. Da gibt es doch bessere Tage und Uhrzeiten zu fahren, oder? 

Egal. Wenn einer sich beschwert dann ist auf jeden Fall wieder Stress auch mit MTBern. Das ist ja eine unendliche Geschichte. 

Bin auch Vater und denke man sollte da einen Kompromiss finden. Auch mit dem Fußvolk. Es gibt halt überall Spinner!


----------



## Der Toni (22. November 2010)

Keine Toleranz für Motocrosser auf der Halde!!!
Dafür kann man in Kiesgruben fahren. Die Schneisen, die der mit seinem Motocrosser in den weichen Hang frässt, sind nicht mit MTB Reifen zu vergleichen und wenn nach kurzer Zeit daraus tiefe Errosionsrinnen werden sind dann die bösen MTB Biker schuld.
.... aber wenn man nicht die Stattsgewalt bemühen möchte (wenn die sich überhaupt dorthin bemüht), selbst ihm klarmachen, daß er woanders fahren soll.


----------



## tokessa (22. November 2010)

Seh ich auch so, die leidtragenden werden wir biker sein


----------



## KHUJAND (22. November 2010)

wetter war gestern super  
der kreuzweg sehr gut fahrbar. u. überhaupt ziemlich trocken aufe halde. 





doch diese stelle war schon ziemlich seifig ! 

bzgl. crosser,- alles halb so wild... die fahren doch wirklich alle halbe jahre mal dort rum.
schlimer finde ich die roller fahrer die dort rumgurken. 
aber beide haben dort nix zu suchen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bzgl. crosser,- alles halb so wild... die fahren doch wirklich alle halbe jahre mal dort rum.
> schlimer finde ich die roller fahrer die dort rumgurken.
> aber beide haben dort nix zu suchen.



oder das männeken mit dem quad, was den kreuzweg hoch und runterballert...


----------



## yakuza87 (22. November 2010)

wenn der mir entgegen komm würde würde es auf jeden  richtig ballern ;D
gibt es also gar keine chance das man da nnen richtigen trail bauen kann nur für biker? habt ihr das schon mal probiert? die adler setzen sich ja auch für die dreckhügelspringer ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. November 2010)

das problem ist, das haniel immer noch eigentum der rag ist und somit "feindesland"...


----------



## Mr.Donut (23. November 2010)

protestieren?
Brennenede Autos und umgeworfene Busse funktionieren in Frankreich ja hin und wieder auch


----------



## Der Toni (23. November 2010)

dann müssen wir ja lange warten, bis da endlich wieder ein Bus hoch fährt.


----------



## Noklos (23. November 2010)

@ yakuza: meinst du den djk adler? 
hab da auch noch was im inet gefunden, ist aber schon etwas älter und schon lange in planung...

Klick...


----------



## WRC206 (24. November 2010)

Das Problem auf für die Zeche ist auch, dass die in der Vernatwortung wären, dafür zu sorgen, dass eine MTB-Strecke auch nur von Mountainbikern genutzt wird und alle anderen keinen Zugang dazu haben, weil es sonst bei einem Unfall zu Konsequenzen für die Zeche kommen könnte. 
Außerdem sind die "Experten" der Meinung, dass durch das Befahren der Hänge der Boden zu sehr aufgewühlt wird und die Hänge an Stabilität verlieren, es also zu Bodenschäden kommt.

Habe da schon mal öfter mit dem ehemaligen Verantwortlichen gesprochen. Und ich habe da von keinem bis jetzt einge gute Meinung über die MTBler gehört. Leider...
Wir können im Grunde froh sein, dass es bis jetzt so "geduldet" wird und die Beauftragten so viel Verstand haben, da keine Hindernisse wie Zäune und Leinen aufzubauen, wodurch es zu starken Unfällen kommen könnte.

Das sind wenn dann die verbitterten Fußgänger, die meinen über die Strecken hoch und runter krakseln zu müssen.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Wir können im Grunde froh sein, dass es bis jetzt so "geduldet" wird


----------



## Der Toni (24. November 2010)

wie hat das denn mit der Strecke auf der Hoppenbruch Halde funktioniert?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wie hat das denn mit der Strecke auf der Hoppenbruch Halde funktioniert?



na ja... 
dort is doch schon lage berwerkstechnisch  schicht im schacht... 
und "bei uns" wird immer noch geschüttet.


----------



## Der Toni (24. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> na ja...
> dort is doch schon lage berwerkstechnisch  schicht im schacht...
> und "bei uns" wird immer noch geschüttet.




... aber auf der "Haupthalde" doch nicht mehr ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

weiss ich... aber das bergwerk ist noch voll activ. deshalb wird da so schnell streckentechnisch nix kommen .

schon ein wunder,- das dort ab u. an ein legales rennen statt findet .


----------



## WRC206 (24. November 2010)

Jop.
Die CTF vom Adler Bottrop geht da jedes Jahr drüber. Aber auch die müssen dafür einen Streckenplan vorlegen und genehmigen lassen. Das geht eigentlich jedes Jahr durch, aber der Kontakt besteht auch schon ein paar Jahre.
Der erste große Unterschied bei denen zu "uns" ist aber, dass die keine der Trails nutzen, sondern nur die normalen Wege.

Ich kenne halt auch die andere Seite und deren Probleme dieser Situation.
Und wenn man überlegt, dass eigentlich nur der Kreuzweg und der Bereich ums Kreuz öffentlich freigegeben ist, kommt von der Zeche doch recht wenig Gegenwehr in Bezug auf Wanderer, Biker und Trails


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

z.b.
die KREUZWEG ABFAHRT ist von bikern angelegt,- und wird zum grössten teil von fussgängern genutzt. 
wie schwachsinnig,- 
die gehen spazieren und nehmen die abkürzung... 
warum gehen sie dann spazieren ?


----------



## Der Toni (24. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> z.b.
> die gehen spazieren und nehmen die abkürzung...
> warum gehen sie dann spazieren ?



Abenteuerlust


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Abenteuerlust



wenn Loki wieder mal ohne bremse ankommt.


----------



## imba (24. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn Loki wieder mal ohne bremse ankommt.



hey, ich hatte zumindest ne vr-bremse


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hey, ich hatte zumindest ne vr-bremse



noch schlimmer...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. November 2010)

wer brauch denn schon bremsen.

denke mal, in paar wochen fahr ich wohl auch ma wieder paar runden... so langsam hab ich wieder etwas luft und zeit.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wer brauch denn schon bremsen.
> 
> denke mal, in paar wochen fahr ich wohl auch ma wieder paar runden... so langsam hab ich wieder etwas luft und zeit.



ja bitte... warst gute 2 monate einfach weg !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. November 2010)

das waren locker 3 monate... musste mich leider um meinen schwiegervater und meine familie kümmern, ersterer ist leider nach fast 12wochen khs-aufenthalt von uns gegangen


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das waren locker 3 monate... musste mich leider um meinen schwiegervater und meine familie kümmern, ersterer ist leider nach fast 12wochen khs-aufenthalt von uns gegangen



verständlich...  mein beileid nachträglich.


----------



## Der Toni (24. November 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> ..Außerdem sind die "Experten" der Meinung, dass durch das Befahren der Hänge der Boden zu sehr aufgewühlt wird und die Hänge an Stabilität verlieren, es also zu Bodenschäden kommt.
> .



Wer die Halde kennt, weiß, dass das nicht stimmt! Es gibt über 1 Meter tiefe Errosionsrinnen und Abbrüche, da ist noch nie ein Bike drüber gerollt.
Auf der anderen Seite bestehen "uralte" Trails, deren Beschaffenheit sich kaum verändert hat, auch durch die Bodenverfestigung der Räder. Wenn ihr nächstes Mal auf der Halde seid, achtet mal darauf.


----------



## yakuza87 (24. November 2010)

hey donut ;D
also da die autobahn  ganz in der nähe ist und viele busse vorbei fahren wird es sich wohl doch ergeben können....naja gehe ich besser nicht drauf ein ;D

also entwerder wir probiern das als geschlossen gruppe und erreichen was oder wir ham es probiert und wenn nix geht ziehen wir unser ding weiter so durch...zum thema verantwortung ist rellativ denn auf hoppenbruch geht es auch..so lange keine north shore da stehen bleibt es ja im rahmen...finde ich....wer würde sich denn mal fürs bikken einsetzen?


----------



## foenfrisur (24. November 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die "Experten" der Meinung, dass durch das Befahren der Hänge der Boden zu sehr aufgewühlt wird und die Hänge an Stabilität verlieren, es also zu Bodenschäden kommt.




solche schäden habe ich schon vor fast 30 jahren an den hängen anderer halden sehen können. besonders die knappenhalde, mein alter spielplatz zu kinderzeiten, hatte immer besonders damit zu kämpfen. und das trotz üppigem baumbestand. da ließen sich immer prima buden drin bauen 

aber siehste mal...
den einen verursachen biker eine zu hohe verdichtung der waldböden, den anderen wühlen sie den boden auf ner halde zu sehr auf.
immer ansichtssache.


----------



## WRC206 (25. November 2010)

Ich will nur nochmal eben sagen, die Argumente die ich Aufgeführt habe sind nicht meine 
Ich halte da auch sehr viel für übertrieben/falsch, aber es sind nun mal die Ansichten der Zeche. 

Also ich fänd es ja auch gut, wenn man da was erreichen könnte...evtl kann ich es demnächst schon mal vorsichtig ansprechen, bzw auch herrausfinden, an wen genau man sich da jetzt wenden müsste.
Wenn ich das letztens richtig verstanden habe, geht die Halde auch bald an eine andere Verwaltung. Wann und an wen weiß ich aber nicht genau. 
Ich informiere mich auf jeden Fall nochmal, wenn hier das Interesse an so einem "Projekt" besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2010)

wat hat der feurturm(container) wächter mir letztens erzählt ? 
die halde wird bald an das forstamt übergeben.  
dann prost mahlzeit,- wenn ich sehe was die aus dem rotbach-trail gemacht haben. 

es wird in naher zukunft noch weniger hoffnung bestehen dort was zu machen.


----------



## Mr.Donut (25. November 2010)

dann doch lieber brennende busse?


----------



## Der Toni (25. November 2010)

Das Gejammer nutzt alles nix. Wenn es in Zukunft zu Einschränkungen oder Sperrungen kommt, müssen wir uns organisieren um unsere Interessen zu wahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wir uns organisieren



*hust* 
also da kommen max. 4-5 leutchen zusammen... 
 wenn´s dann durch ist,- fahren wieder alle.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2010)

ich wäre zumindest dabei!


----------



## Der Toni (25. November 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich wäre zumindest dabei!



gut zu wissen  , aber noch ist es ja noch nicht soweit.
Aber wenn, muss man einen Plan ausarbeiten und da reichen 4 oder 5 Leute erst mal aus.


----------



## Mr.Donut (25. November 2010)

Wie sind denn die Vorraussetzungen um einen Verein gründen zu dürfen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Vorraussetzungen um einen Verein gründen zu dürfen?



ohne es jetzt gelesen zu haben: LINK


----------



## yakuza87 (25. November 2010)

nen verein kannst du auch wie ne partei mit 7 leuten gründen...und ich bin der meinung das wir mehrere leute zu motivieren könn...sonst brennende autos ;D

denn ich lasse mir das fahren weder von zeche noch forstamt verbieten!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mit dem planen sollten wir aber nicht mehr im offiziellen teil schreiben sondern sich mal zusamm finden und alles in ruhe bereden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (25. November 2010)

Also wenn wirklich ein Verein gegründet werden muss, um das Fahren auf der Halde zu erhalten, werden wir sicher über 50 Leute zusammen bekommen. Es muss nur die 5 Leute geben, die sich um alles kümmern und anleiern. An denen scheitert es meistens!
Also wenn sowas geplant ist, um eine offizielle Strecke zu realisieren, wäre das Forum sicher nicht die schlechteste Stelle, um Vereinsmitglieder zu finden. Das würde aber noch nicht bedeuten, dass wir damit eine offizielle Strecke auf der Halde bekommen...
Ich würde mit Sicheheit auch versuchen meinen Teil dazu beitragen, sobald dies Sinn macht!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> mit dem planen sollten wir aber nicht mehr im offiziellen teil schreiben sondern sich mal zusamm finden und alles in ruhe bereden..



das wäre mal ne gute idee... wäre dann nur die frage, ob alle interessenten an dem zeitpunkt auch zeit haben.


----------



## WRC206 (26. November 2010)

Vielleicht wäre ja ein Wochenendtag ganz gut. Wenn eh zu schlechtes Wetter zum biken ist, trifft man sich halt mal ne Runde um zu quatschen.


----------



## Mr.Donut (26. November 2010)

geil..kneipenstammtisch


----------



## yakuza87 (27. November 2010)

soll ich mich mal mit den adlern in verbindung setzen in wie fern diese geschichte unterstützen würden?
wrc hast du was neues von der zeche?


----------



## WRC206 (27. November 2010)

Ne, noch nicht.
Hatte leider noch keine Zeit mich da in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (28. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vor Jahren war da mal was angedacht, leider hat sich das im Sande verlaufen, nach dem die Verantwortung (bei der Zeche) alle paar Jahre gewechselt hat, aber damals war schon klar, das Hänge nur in Ausnahmefällen befahren werden dürfen/können. Eine Absperrung war nicht geplant da nicht Überwachbar.
Hier der Artikel im Anhang. 
Diverse Probleme mit Vorgaben und ähnlichem haben das Projekt auf Eis gelegt.
Wenn das aber was werden soll, sind mehr wie nur 5 Leute nötig, es bedarf einer Lobby und den Rückhalt der Öffentlichkeit. Auch müssen die Kosten für den Erhalt geklärt sein.......
Da ich aber immer noch Kontakt zur Sportbund und zur Zeche habe könnte ich da meine Hilfe anbieten.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Ani (28. November 2010)

offizielle strecken können, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wenn überhaupt nur auf der seite ohne öffentliche wege entstehen (ist ja aus sicht der verantwortlichen auch durchaus verständlich). damit fallen praktisch alle bestehenden trails ja schonmal weg.

aber jetzt mal unabhängig von vereinsgründung o.ä. könnten wir uns trotzdem mal im herzblut o.ä. treffen, um den langen winter zu überbrücken :\


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. November 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> offizielle strecken können, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wenn überhaupt nur auf der seite ohne öffentliche wege entstehen (ist ja aus sicht der verantwortlichen auch durchaus verständlich). damit fallen praktisch alle bestehenden trails ja schonmal weg.
> 
> aber jetzt mal unabhängig von vereinsgründung o.ä. könnten wir uns trotzdem mal im herzblut o.ä. treffen, um den langen winter zu überbrücken :\



einzige abfahrt die glaub ich bestand haben könnte wäre die "DH" wobei diese ja auch auf einem normalen fussweg endet.

herzblut klingt irgendwie nach ner zappelbude...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (28. November 2010)

herzblut ist eine lokalität mit gastronomischen hintergrund an der grafenmühle


----------



## Der Toni (28. November 2010)

Wir von der MTB Gruppe Duisburg ( http://www.dav-biker-duisburg.de ) würden die Sache auch mit unterstützen.


----------



## Mr.Donut (28. November 2010)

Was ist denn mit der Halde nebenan Richtung Motorradtreff die neue aufgeschüttet wird?
War das letzte mal vor einem jahr da.. wie sieht es momentan dort aus?
Da dürften ja keine fußwege sein und so die chance grösser was zu erreichen?
Weis im mom nur nicht wie hoch da was ist und wie lange da noch geschüttet wird.
Weis da jemand genaueres?


----------



## Noklos (28. November 2010)

Wie ich gelesen hab, soll die bis 2012 fertig werden... Aber ich denk mal die wird längst nicht so hoch wie die Haniel.


----------



## OneWheeler (28. November 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> ...
> aber jetzt mal unabhängig von vereinsgründung o.ä. könnten wir uns trotzdem mal im herzblut o.ä. treffen, um den langen winter zu überbrücken :\



Herzblut Treffen... hört sich gut an.

Vorschlag 18.12.10
19:00

wie ich gelesen habe sind die vom DAV, auch daran interessiert.

hier der Link zum Termin
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11132

Gruß
ohnewheeler


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. November 2010)

das die höhe der halde nichts über die "qualität" der strecke aussagt sieht man an hoppenbruch. die halde ist nur einen bruchteil der höhe von haniel.

zu dem treffen kann ich leider nur sehr kurzfristig zusagen, wenn dann komme ich ohne voranmeldung.


----------



## WRC206 (29. November 2010)

Also ich denke ich habe Zeit und würde dann auch kommen.
Vielleicht kann ich dann bis dahin noch ein paar Informationen sammeln und die dann einbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2010)

ich komm auch.


----------



## der Digge (29. November 2010)

Ich fürchte das die Vorstellungen der Tourenfahrer und Downhiller/Freerider zu weit auseinander gehen was die Strecke angehen würde. Aktuell halte ich eh Füße stillhalten noch für angebrachter, solange alles so läuft wie die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. November 2010)

denke ich auch. jedoch dürfte für die touris und xcler ne strecke leichter zu realisieren und legalisieren sein. wenn das des einzige ist, was wir erreichen können, so wäre das schon mehr als genug. zumindest wäre ne strecke vorhanden.


----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das die Vorstellungen der Tourenfahrer und Downhiller/Freerider zu weit auseinander gehen was die Strecke angehen würde. Aktuell halte ich eh Füße stillhalten noch für angebrachter, solange alles so läuft wie die letzten Jahre.



Ich denke, daß liegt ganz an den Bemühungen der Leute. Wenn nur die CC´ler die Klappe auf machen und die Freerider schön die "Füße still halten" wird natürlich in der Richtung nix passieren.


----------



## der Digge (29. November 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> denke ich auch. jedoch dürfte für die touris und xcler ne strecke leichter zu realisieren und legalisieren sein. wenn das des einzige ist, was wir erreichen können, so wäre das schon mehr als genug. zumindest wäre ne strecke vorhanden.



legale CC-Strecke impliziert aber auch keine "illegale" Downhillstrecke mehr.


----------



## Noklos (29. November 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne kommen  yakuza und ähnliche bestimmt auch

nur zur Info, hab einen anderen Benutzernamen ...

Das wars auch schon; Tschö!


----------



## OneWheeler (29. November 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich denke, daß liegt ganz an den Bemühungen der Leute. Wenn nur die CC´ler die Klappe auf machen und die Freerider schön die "Füße still halten" wird natürlich in der Richtung nix passieren.



Irrtum, damals hatte ich auch schon nach einer Downhill und einiges mehr gefragt. Aber alles kalter Kaffee, da die Verantwortlichen bei der Zeche seit dem schon 3 mal gewechselt haben und wenn der Förster irgendwann kommt, dann ändert sich noch mal alles. Der lässt aber mit sich Reden, weiß ich aus Erfahrung, BMX Strecke und CTF.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2010)

Noklos schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne kommen  yakuza und ähnliche bestimmt auch
> 
> nur zur Info, hab einen anderen Benutzernamen ...
> 
> Das wars auch schon; Tschö!



HGW 

bin auch dabei


----------



## Mr.Donut (29. November 2010)

je nachdem wann ich feierabend habe ´tanze ich auch dort an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (29. November 2010)

steht denn auch schon ein termin fest für das treffen oder hab ich das einfach nur überlesen.... ;D
zum treffen komm ich logisch habe die diskusion ja angeleiert ;D
auf jeden fall cool das so viel zuspruch da ist...


----------



## der Digge (29. November 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> steht denn auch schon ein termin fest für das treffen oder hab ich das einfach nur überlesen.... ;D
> zum treffen komm ich logisch habe die diskusion ja angeleiert ;D
> auf jeden fall cool das so viel zuspruch da ist...



=>



OneWheeler schrieb:


> *Herzblut Treffen... hört sich gut an.
> 
> Vorschlag 18.12.10
> 19:00
> ...


----------



## WRC206 (29. November 2010)

@OneWheeler: Der letzte Wechsel war im Dezember, richtig? 
Bist du der, der auch immer die Planung der CTF mit denen koordiniert?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

ich hab 3 jahre lang die dirtanlage unter der  brücke in Oberhausen 
 geleitet,- mit sämtlichen sitzungen, aufmassen,- bauzeichnungen,- bis hin zum bauantrag stellen,- und sogar einer bau genehmigung hinter mir. . . 
doch als es dann ans bauen   ging ,- waren nun noch max. 3 leutchen übrig.


----------



## Feel the Dirt (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hab 3 jahre lang die dirtanlage unter der  brücke in Oberhausen
> geleitet,- mit sämtlichen sitzungen, aufmassen,- bauzeichnungen,- bis hin zum bauantrag stellen,- und sogar einer bau genehmigung hinter mir. . .
> doch als es dann ans bauen   ging ,- waren nun noch max. 3 leutchen übrig.



dass stimmt und als es dann losging musste die stadt wieder ihre 1000 behördengänge machen um lehm anzukarren.... eigentlich schade auch dass sich die stadt nicht darum kümmert, dass es immer noch als illegale müllkippe benutzt wird...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

es kümmert sich niemand von den fahrern mehr ... weil die disziplin "dirt" langsam ausstirbt. 
oder schon tot ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommy B. (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es kümmert sich niemand von den fahrern mehr ... weil die disziplin "dirt" langsam ausstirbt.
> oder schon tot ist.



Insofern sollten die aktuellen Bestrebungungen an der Halde Haniel ja erfolgreicher verlaufen, weil die Gruppe der interessierten Fahrer ja um einiges größer ist. Wer sagt denn das XC´ler & Tourer nicht auch gerne anspruchsvolle Abfahrten machen? Und das was es bislang an der Halde gibt ist ja großteils auch für XC´ler und Tourer fahrbar.

Daher sehe ich die Abgrenzung XC/DH/FR/Tourer/?? nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MirSch (30. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ... weil die disziplin "dirt" langsam ausstirbt.
> oder schon tot ist.



Artur, da bist du nicht richtig informiert. 

Nachdem wir den Spot aufgegeben haben da es permanent zu Zerstörungen, nicht abgesprochenen Umbauten und RC-Car-Treffen kam und es immer nerviger wurde um dringend benötigtes Wasser, um Bagger oder die Müllbeseitigung bei der Stadt zu betteln haben sich ein Paar Leute um Marius Hoppensack und Düse um den Spot bemüht. Ich kenne den aktuellen Zustand nicht aber könnte mir vorstellen das die die Probleme auch nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.

In meinen Augen wollte Oberhausen mit dem Spot glänzen aber keinen Cent und Aufwand in das Projekt investieren, was nunmal nicht möglich ist. Der Spot wurde durch die Stadt vor die Wand gefahren und nicht aus magelndem Interesse der Sportler.

Wusste auch noch garnicht das du jetzt Dirt-Experte bist. Wenn du dich mal im Ruhrgebiet ausserhalb der Stadtgenzen von deinem Dorf umschauen würdest, würdest du bemerken das gerade der Dirtbereich alles andere als kaputt ist


----------



## MirSch (30. November 2010)

BTW:
*Treffen uns heute um 13:30 Uhr an der Halde Haniel. Treffpunkt ist die Schranke zum Kreuzweg hinter der kleinen Brücke.* 

Wer Bock hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

seit wann wohne ich in einem dorf ???   

MirSch
 es ist doch auch hier im IBC ganz klar zu verfolgern und zu sehen das "Dirt" immer weniger wird. 

da musst du mich nicht wieder anfahren/anmachen.


----------



## MirSch (30. November 2010)

Es gibt halt noch ein Leben ausserhalb des IBC


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> Es gibt halt noch ein Leben ausserhalb des IBC



auch das brauchst du "mir" nicht zu erzählen.  !


----------



## MirSch (30. November 2010)

ok chef - bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> ok chef - bin ja schon ruhig



ist doch auch wieder schön im AirPott thread zu lesen... 

@kiddys  "hey leute wo kann man in Oberhausen fahren"?

Am stadion unter der Brücke ist was.

@kiddys " ahh super;- dort lässt es sich auch bei schlechtem wetter fahren" 

 und warum fahrt/baut ihr nicht ? 

@kiddys "irgendwie scheiss wetter und kalt" 





hab echt keinen bock mehr auf die  FAULEN SPACKEN


----------



## tokessa (30. November 2010)

MirSch schrieb:


> BTW:
> *Treffen uns heute um 13:30 Uhr an der Halde Haniel. Treffpunkt ist die Schranke zum Kreuzweg hinter der kleinen Brücke.*
> 
> Wer Bock hat kann sich gerne anschließen.



Habt ihr alle keine arbeit  Schade hätt mich auch interessiert, ich bin in gedanken bei euch


----------



## MirSch (30. November 2010)

tokessa schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle keine arbeit  Schade hätt mich auch interessiert, ich bin in gedanken bei euch



Doch, zu viel Arbeit im Moment, aber heute mal frei - das muss man nutzen. Schade, hätte mich gefreut dich mal wieder zu sehen  

Müssen demnächst unbedingt mal wieder was machen. 
Paar gute DVDs sind auch wieder am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (30. November 2010)

Auf jeden fall mirko, schade hätt mich auch gefreut, aber wir kriegen das nochmal hin, beizeiten


----------



## roadspeedy (30. November 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mich gerne an der Planung von legalen Strecken auf der Halde beteiligen. Wir fahren auch seit über 15 Jahren dort und nun möchte ich gerne meinen Beitrag leisten. Daher komm ich auch zum vorgeschlagen Treffen, wenn das OK ist. Ich werd auch noch einen Radfahrkollegen mitbringen.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## yakuza87 (30. November 2010)

sagt mal wie groß ist das herzblut nicht das es aus allen nähten platzt ;D


----------



## Der Toni (30. November 2010)

mach dir keine Sorgen. Zur Not können wir ein paar Tage vorher einen Tisch reservieren.


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. November 2010)

keine ahnung.. ich war da noch nie..


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. November 2010)

einen tisch?
Sind doch nun schon um die 15


----------



## Der Toni (30. November 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> einen tisch?
> Sind doch nun schon um die 15



Hm, ich zähl erst fünf : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11132


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. November 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hm, ich zähl erst fünf :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du kannst nich zählen...


----------



## Der Toni (1. Dezember 2010)

ansonsten setzen wir uns draußen in den Biergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (1. Dezember 2010)

erst 5?


----------



## BillyTheKid (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo wer spielt denn von den Oberhausener Jungs am WE im Schnee? So am Sonntag würde mich gerne anschliessen!


----------



## PoisonB (1. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hallo wer spielt denn von den Oberhausener Jungs am WE im Schnee? So am Sonntag würde mich gerne anschliessen!


 Ich komme auch.


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Dezember 2010)

ich wäre am Wochenende dabei, aber nur mit meinem DH'ler.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hallo wer spielt denn von den Oberhausener Jungs am WE im Schnee? So am Sonntag würde mich gerne anschliessen!



also ich (wir) sind ganz klar nicht dabei ... ihr spinnt doch.


----------



## BillyTheKid (1. Dezember 2010)

Wieso wer spinnt den hier??? Ich seh keinen!!! 
@ Kunstflieger ja so ein YETI gehört jaauch in den Schnee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (1. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> ja so ein YETI gehört jaauch in den Schnee!!!



 

gestern war der Schnee + Boden super, nicht so Matschpampe wie man das eigentlich hier gewohnt ist


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. Dezember 2010)

jetzt wirds schon wieder kritisch. aber ich denke der boden sollte immernoch gleich sein.

auf den straßen ist drunter ja einfach alles gefroren und jetzt mit dem nächtlichen neuschnee sollte es morgen richtig spaßig werden...


----------



## yakuza87 (1. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss komm ich auch...
@ billy...alles klar bei dir? gibts was neues zu berichten?


----------



## Mr.Donut (1. Dezember 2010)

ihr spinnt doch?
Du schön wetterfahrer wollte ich schon sagen...aber der schnee ist ja auch schönes wetter....  Also zieh dir ne lange unterbuchse an und raus an die frische luft


----------



## BillyTheKid (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja das klingt doch schon ganz gut fürs We, Sonntag ist am besten für mich oder wann wollt ihr alle so los?! 
@ Yakuza ja soweit alles klar nur hab ich nochmal mit nem Physio auf meiner Station gesprochen wegen meinem Fuß und der meinte ich muss noch höllisch aufpassen bis ich die volle Beweglichkeit zurück habe, also heißt das für mich Gas raus und keine Sprünge!! 
Naja die nächste Saison kommt ja bald!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2010)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ja das klingt doch schon ganz gut fürs We, Sonntag ist am besten für mich oder wann wollt ihr alle so los?!
> @ Yakuza ja soweit alles klar nur hab ich nochmal mit nem Physio auf meiner Station gesprochen wegen meinem Fuß und der meinte ich muss noch höllisch aufpassen bis ich die volle Beweglichkeit zurück habe, also heißt das für mich Gas raus und keine Sprünge!!
> Naja die nächste Saison kommt ja bald!



am sonntach +4 grad und regen... dazu  noch der liegende schnee . 

ne lassma.


----------



## CC-Freak (2. Dezember 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> soll ich mich mal mit den adlern in verbindung setzen in wie fern diese geschichte unterstützen würden?
> wrc hast du was neues von der zeche?




Ich würde vorschlagen dass man auch mal bei Blau Gelb Oberhausen anfragt.

Da wir auch sehr oft auf der Halde Trainieren gehen.


----------



## OneWheeler (2. Dezember 2010)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen dass man auch mal bei Blau Gelb Oberhausen anfragt.
> 
> Da wir auch sehr oft auf der Halde Trainieren gehen.



Hi,

dann komm doch auch am 18.12 nach Grafenmühle oder schicke einen vom Verein.
Das ganze läuft ja nicht unter Adler auch wenn ich von da bin. Wer da nachher den Hut auf hat, ist doch Nebensächlich, erst mal geht es darum das Interesse der Verantwortlichen zu Wecken, damit man einen Rückhalt in der Politik bekommt und das in Bottrop und Oberhausen.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## CC-Freak (2. Dezember 2010)

Ist in der Arbeit.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

ganz kurz:  18.12 Uhrzeit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feel the Dirt (3. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz kurz:  18.12 Uhrzeit ???



Nein am 18. Dezember um 19uhr im Herzblut!


----------



## Tommy B. (3. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz kurz:  18.12 Uhrzeit ???



Jetzt trag´ Dich halt auch ein da! Ist doch gut wenn sich mal alle mtb´er mit Interesse an der Halde treffen . 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2010)

Glaub, wir müssen den ganzen Laden buchen.


----------



## roadspeedy (3. Dezember 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Glaub, wir müssen den ganzen Laden buchen.



Und rechnet besser mal mit 5 mehr, als sich eingetragen haben....


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2010)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Und rechnet besser mal mit 5 mehr, als sich eingetragen haben....



sollten wir dann rechtzeitig machen. In der Zeit sind alle Läden ziemlich ausgebucht wegen Weihnachtsessen.


----------



## MirSch (3. Dezember 2010)

werde wohl auch kommen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11132  --> Klick!


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht , muss Gänse Essen 

Was ist mit jetzt Wochenende ? Morgen ? Haniel im Schnee ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (3. Dezember 2010)

Am 18.12 hab ich morgens geburtstagsbrunch mit muttern 

die nummer abends lässt sich aber bestimmt einrichten 
Wäre demnach auch ggf, dabei.

@nico: dieses we kann ich nicht, morgen tag der offenen tür und arbeit und sonntag die kaffeekasse mit der belegschaft auf den kopf hauen im woodpeckers 

such dir wen und ab gehts  lohnt sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## yakuza87 (3. Dezember 2010)

genau wer ist am we dabei? wann wolltest morgen starten ...finde vormittag ganz passend bei mir ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (3. Dezember 2010)

So...hab nochmal ne kleine Info zur Halde und zum Besitzerwechsel...

Also soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, wird die Halde an den Regionalverband Ruhr abgegeben. 
Wann das sein wird, ist allerdings überhaupt nicht klar. Geplant ist das schon lange, wurde aber bis jetzt nie umgesetzt. Da spielen verschiedene Faktoren rein, die ich hier jetzt erst mal nicht hier nennen will, da ich sowas ungern einfach ins Netz setzen will. 
Zum einen weil es halt "Firmeninformationen" sind und zum anderen um durch eventuell zu öffentlich gemachte Infos ich der Person, von der ich das habe, keine Schwierigkeiten machen will.

Ich denke aber das ich am 18. auch Zeit habe und dann in der Runde da ein bisschen genauer werden kann, falls das nötig ist.


Morgen wäre ich auch gerne dabei...leider bin ich aufem Weihnachtsmarkt in DO. 

Ist die Halde denn bei dem Wetter noch gut fahrbar?


----------



## yakuza87 (3. Dezember 2010)

ich denke den kreuzweg kann man ohne probleme die anderen muss man sehen,,,

klingt ja aber gut wegen 18...leute aus vereinen sind da und und und...find ich geil das der einsatz so ist bis jetz...
sonst alles fit wrc?


----------



## Mr.Donut (3. Dezember 2010)

ich muss leider für den 18. absagen.
Muss erst zum THW und dann zu nem Konzert in münster..

Hat sonst jemand mal lust die tage auf den wihnachtsmarkt zu gehen ein paar glühweinchen zu kippen?


----------



## Ani (3. Dezember 2010)

mich bitte doppelt bei der anmeldung zählen, da ich tobi mitbringe


----------



## Noklos (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
Hat jemand zufällig von einem Sram XO Schalthebel 3-fach links so einen silbernen Daumenhebel zuhause rumliegen oder kann einen besorgen?? Der ist mir nämlich abgebrochen 
Natürlich gegen Bezahlung


----------



## OneWheeler (4. Dezember 2010)

Ani schrieb:


> mich bitte doppelt bei der anmeldung zählen, da ich tobi mitbringe



Hallo zusammen,

habe dann heute einen Tisch, auf meinen Namen, für 20 Personen im Herzblut reserviert.

Stichwort: Mountainbiker

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (5. Dezember 2010)

danke das dich um den tisch gekümmert hast ;D
jemand heute auf haniel unterwegs?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Dezember 2010)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe dann heute einen Tisch, auf meinen Namen, für 20 Personen im Herzblut reserviert.
> 
> ...



DANKE !


----------



## hillandy (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,werde auch am 18.12.2010 zur Mühle kommen.


----------



## WRC206 (9. Dezember 2010)

Wollt mal eben fragen, wie es denn im Schnee auf der Halde war...wollte evtl morgen oder Sonntag mal hin. Lohnt es sich?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2010)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Wollt mal eben fragen, wie es denn im Schnee auf der Halde war...wollte evtl morgen oder Sonntag mal hin. Lohnt es sich?




es taut gerade .
 "vorsicht" unterschätze die aufgetaute schlacke nicht... die ist sau fies.


----------



## Der Toni (9. Dezember 2010)

naja, gerade war´s noch ziemlich gefroren da oben. Vor allem die gefrorenen Fußspuren sind kacke. Aber trotzdem super mal wieder.Hier ein paar Fotos von heute:


----------



## Noklos (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo 
schöne Fotos!
war bei uns auch echt spaßig, haben paar filmchen gedreht und auch fotos gemacht, besser kann es nicht sein


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Feel the Dirt (14. Dezember 2010)

JMD heute Bock auf nen Snowride?


----------



## Panscher (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

lohnt es sich sein bike auf den gepäckträger zu packen und zur halde haniel zu fahren? Bin eigentlich immer auf der Halde Hoppenbruch/Hohewardt unterwegs...

Hat die Halde Haniel ähnliche strecken zu bieten?

Was ist noch empfehlenswert bei euch in der Umgebung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2010)

Panscher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> lohnt es sich sein bike auf den gepäckträger zu packen und zur halde haniel zu fahren? Bin eigentlich immer auf der Halde Hoppenbruch/Hohewardt unterwegs...
> 
> ...



es lohnt sich immer auf die schönste (höchste) Halde des Ruhrgebiets zu kommen.


----------



## roadspeedy (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man aber die Hoppenbrucher Halde kennt muss man sagen, dass sich beider Halden doch sehr unterscheiden.

Halde Haniel bietet anspruchsvolle Downhills und nette Singletrails.
Junplines, Roadgaps oder Dirts gibt es hier nicht.

Die Info wollte ich nur loswerden, damit man nicht mit den falschen Vorstellungen zur schönen Halde Haniel fährt! Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall, grad bei den Wetterbedingungen!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Dezember 2010)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Halde Haniel bietet anspruchsvolle Downhills und nette Singletrails.



wenn du anspruchsvoll mit steil gleichsetzt, haste recht! 

wie sach ich so gerne oben an der DH? "this is my warmup line!"


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Dezember 2010)

ich bin samstag raus, hab momentan zu viel wichtigeres zu tun als dass ich mir das leisten könnte.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Dezember 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich bin samstag raus, hab momentan zu viel wichtigeres zu tun als dass ich mir das leisten könnte.


Schade...,naja dann gehe ich für dich hin!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Dezember 2010)

fein


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Dezember 2010)

ey, das werden ja immer weniger!! ich will da am samstag nich alleine sitzen!


----------



## roadspeedy (16. Dezember 2010)

Keine Angst, wir kommen zu viert! 

(3 davon sind auch angemeldet!)


----------



## MirSch (16. Dezember 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich bin samstag raus



dito



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wie sach ich so gerne oben an der DH? "this is my warmup line!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (16. Dezember 2010)

mh, ich glaub ich fahr mit nem schlitten hin


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2010)

bin krank... evtl. klapt es.


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich schmal, ob ich noch Ski fahren kann


----------



## Mr.Donut (17. Dezember 2010)

Wäre evtl noch ein platz frei?
Überlege das konzert sausen zu lassen.. wer weis wie ich nach münster hin udn zurück komme.... da ist es ja etwas schlimmer von der wetterlage als hier


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Dezember 2010)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> Wäre evtl noch ein platz frei?
> Überlege das konzert sausen zu lassen.. wer weis wie ich nach münster hin udn zurück komme.... da ist es ja etwas schlimmer von der wetterlage als hier



Da schon 1-2 wieder ausgestiegen sind und der Tisch für 15-20 Leute bestellt ist, sollte es passen du kommst.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## WRC206 (17. Dezember 2010)

Kannst für mich hingehen...ich muss leider auch absagen.

Hab leider viel zu viel zu tun -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (18. Dezember 2010)

wird ja immer besser mitm treffen...sind die leute aus den bottroper vereinen noch mit dabei?

19uhr ist aber noch geblieben oder nicht?


----------



## Ani (18. Dezember 2010)

denke schon


----------



## yakuza87 (18. Dezember 2010)

sind denn wenigstens die leute aus den radverein bottrop am start?

wrc was sind die letzten ergebnisse von deiner seite zwecks halden übernahme vom forstamt?

sonst stehen wir heute da und wissen von gar nix ...melde dich noch mal...wichtig denke ich!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Dezember 2010)

argh... ich sitz noch im siebengebirge fest, trinkt euch einen für mich mit.


----------



## Noklos (19. Dezember 2010)

jo war ja ganz gut gestern...

@onewheeler: meldest du dich bei neuen infos und was die leute vom forstamt usw. so sagen?


----------



## yakuza87 (19. Dezember 2010)

war ja gestern ein grundstein,,,fande es nur sehr schade das so wenige aus dem freeride bereich da waren, obwohl sich ja soooooo viele angemeldet hatten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Dezember 2010)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> war ja gestern ein grundstein,,,fande es nur sehr schade das so wenige aus dem freeride bereich da waren, obwohl sich ja soooooo viele angemeldet hatten



 ich bin immer noch hier unten... in der letzten stunde mal eben 10cm neuschnee...


----------



## WRC206 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Yakuza: Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr früher gemeldet habe...hab einfach im Moment zu viel um die Ohren.
Deswegen konnte ich auch nicht und habe noch keinen neuen Infos. Mein letzter Stand ist, dass der RVR die übernehmen soll, es aber halt noch keinen festen Zeitpunkt gibt. 
Ich werde sobald wie möglich nochmal versuchen, da neue Infos oder Ansprechpartner zu finden.


----------



## yakuza87 (20. Dezember 2010)

ist egal jetz denn es ist alles schon auf kurs


----------



## yakuza87 (20. Dezember 2010)

URLAUBSPLANUNG

wichtig!!!!!!

wer wäre im jan bzw. feb auf teneriffa für ne woche dabei

und im juli in frankreich? wollen gern gruppen schließen damit man in frankreich ein haus nehmen kann...

bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier !!! 

Juli PDS !


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2010)

hallo Leute sorry das ich nicht da war,- bin heute den ersten tag wieder aufe arbeit. 
bei gerademal 50% gesundheit... aber was macht man nicht alles.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2010)

hallo Leute.
ich hab gerade eine namensänderung für diesen/unseren Thread veranlasst. 

"Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel" 

soll der thread zukünftig heissen.


----------



## Nforcer (22. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ... die schönste (höchste) Halde des Ruhrgebiets ...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Dezember 2010)

"Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel"

DANKE Thomas für die  änderung !


----------



## Der Toni (22. Dezember 2010)

Jou, das passt.


----------



## Snap4x (22. Dezember 2010)

Dacht schon, was ist das jetzt für ein Fräd  

(der stille Leser)


----------



## 3radfahrer (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke Khujand! Endlich wurde der "CC-Abschaum integriert"!

Jetzt fühl ich mich hier richtig wohl!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Dezember 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Danke Khujand! Endlich wurde der "CC-Abschaum integriert"!
> 
> Jetzt fühl ich mich hier richtig wohl!



ach wieso? sind wir nicht irgendwo alle "freerider"? 

doof nur das ich nun immer wieder suchen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (23. Dezember 2010)

nein


----------



## yakuza87 (23. Dezember 2010)

klar sind alle freerider!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nur wir sind die elite


----------



## Mr.Donut (23. Dezember 2010)

ja oder so....


----------



## Noklos (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen eine Frohe Weihnacht, viel Schnee  und einen schönen Abend!!! 
Kommt gut ins neue Jahr ...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (24. Dezember 2010)

Danke, gleichfalls an alle schöne Wheinachtstage


----------



## Der Toni (24. Dezember 2010)

ja, ebenfalls schöne Weihnacht und lasst euch beschenken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (24. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch schöne festtage


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Dezember 2010)

wie schauts auf den halden aus?? speziell haniel (kreuzweg) und tetraeder (strasse aussen rum)? dachte morgen an ne schlitten-session mit meinem sohn und frau.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Dezember 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wie schauts auf den halden aus?? speziell haniel (kreuzweg) und tetraeder (strasse aussen rum)? dachte morgen an ne schlitten-session mit meinem sohn und frau.



bin vorhin den rodelberg in Osterfeld runter...
 hab mal die bauch variante auf dem schlitten genommen,- u. unten ist mir fast der weihnachsbraten vom vortag rausgekommen.
 hab von oben  die "wellen" auf der piste übersehen. 

 alles gute euch allen... bleibt so wie ihr seid 

Artur und Co.


----------



## yakuza87 (27. Dezember 2010)

mega avalanche 2011 ist vom 8.-10. juli wer wäre dabei?

wolltenja eh nach pds fahren ist das denn in der nähe um das verbinden zu können?


----------



## Mr.Donut (27. Dezember 2010)

sieh erstmal zu das du wieder in den westen zurück kommst bevor du weltreisen planst


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Phil und ich waren gerade auf Haniel ein bisschen rocken 
Der Singeltrail geht wird aber unter sehr eisig und glat.
Wenn man die ganzen Schlittenfahrer umfährt und vereisten Stellen auslässt läuft es aber ganz gut.
Für den Mettwursttrail braucht man oben eine Pistenrauppe und der Chinamann Trail gleicht vom Einstieg her einer guten Startrampe nur leider ohne Auslaufzone 

Euch allen viel Spaß beim in der Bude sitzen


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Dezember 2010)

Hätte jemand Lust, morgen früh ne runde zu drehen? Oder heute Abend noch einen nightride?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Dezember 2010)

Und ich bina uch noch gezwungen in der Bude zu sitzen, weil mich hats voll erwischt übers We. :kotz:
Will auch endlich wieder auf Bike


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Dezember 2010)

Das leben ist hart, meine Kollegen haben mir jetzt immer ab gesagt! Und alleine will ich nicht!


----------



## Mr.Donut (28. Dezember 2010)

wie siehts auf dem downhill aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. Dezember 2010)

Wir sind nicht bis zu DH gekommen, hätten einen Panzer gebraucht.
Aber ich denke der DH ist bei Schneedecke gerade im unteren Teil richtig gefährlich.


----------



## roadspeedy (28. Dezember 2010)

Wir wollen am Do. mit ein paar Leuten nen paar Runden auf der Halde drehen.

Wer hat noch Lust?

Grüße
Tim


----------



## lordpoldy (28. Dezember 2010)

Wann wollt ihr denn am do los?


----------



## Noklos (28. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei 
bringe noch jemanden mit


----------



## roadspeedy (29. Dezember 2010)

So wie die meisten wollen, denke aber Nachmittags is realistisch.


----------



## yakuza87 (29. Dezember 2010)

fahre morgen wieder in richtung westen...wenn ich noch im hellen durch komm bin ich auch dabei,,voll den entzug vom biken...


----------



## Ani (29. Dezember 2010)

wir wollen wahrscheinlich auch nach pds, allerdings wohl erst im august.

ihr seid ja alle hart im nehmen, brecht euch mal nix.
hachja, nur noch drei monate dann ist endlich wieder uhrenumstellen (und hoffentlich auch was wärmer...)


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Dezember 2010)

Binn morgen auch dabei...wie wärs mit 13.00 Uhr an der Schranke?
Macht mal nen Vorschlag etc.


----------



## Noklos (29. Dezember 2010)

Jo 13 Uhr wäre gut ... Die schranke hinten an der Brücke aber oder?
Bei dem Schnee geht aber doch noch recht wenig, war gestern auch nochmal oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (29. Dezember 2010)

Da meine Frau arbeiten ist, muß ich gucken ob ich die kurze unter bekomm... wenn ich jemanden für sie finde, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Dezember 2010)

Jo, die Schranke hinten an der brücke.


----------



## 3radfahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Der Phil und ich waren gerade auf Haniel ein bisschen rocken
> Der Singeltrail geht wird aber unter sehr eisig und glat.
> Wenn man die ganzen Schlittenfahrer umfährt und vereisten Stellen auslässt läuft es aber ganz gut.
> Für den Mettwursttrail braucht man oben eine Pistenrauppe und der Chinamann Trail gleicht vom Einstieg her einer guten Startrampe nur leider ohne Auslaufzone
> ...




Habt ihr mich gesehen? Ich war der bekloppte (Jogger) zu Fuß, der euch am Anfang bei der Auffahrt entgegen kam. 
Obwohl bei dem Eis mit dem Rad runner fahren  Habt ihr euch nix gebrochen?

Bin jetzt erst mal ab morgen inne Alpen. Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch. Bis nächstes Jahr. Wenn das Eis weg ist bin ich wieder auf Haniel zu sehen! 

Gruß!


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Dezember 2010)

Also, binn morgen um 13 Uhr vor ort.
Wünsche auch schonmal allen einen guten Rutsch!

Gruß


----------



## lordpoldy (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich schaffe es nicht....


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (30. Dezember 2010)

so, zurück vom Snowride Haniel...echt geil gewesen
Also doch nochmal auf`m Bike gestanden dieses jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. Dezember 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich gesehen? Ich war der bekloppte (Jogger) zu Fuß, der euch am Anfang bei der Auffahrt entgegen kam.
> Obwohl bei dem Eis mit dem Rad runner fahren  Habt ihr euch nix gebrochen?
> 
> Bin jetzt erst mal ab morgen inne Alpen. Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch. Bis nächstes Jahr. Wenn das Eis weg ist bin ich wieder auf Haniel zu sehen!
> ...



Hab mir sowas schon fast gedacht. Jogger sagen nie hallo 

ne also radfahren war klasse, oeben war alles fest getrampelt wie auf der ski-piste, da konnte man richtig gut gehen lassen und der singletrail war ebenso gut befahrbar, allerdings ausschließlich der letzten 3 absätze da zumindest der vorletzte böse zugeeist ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Dezember 2010)

***BBRRRR*** (mich fröstelts schon beim lesen)


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. Dezember 2010)

Weichei 

Wie sieht es denn Neujahrs Ride aus ? Oder müsst ihr erst alle nüchtern werden ?


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. Dezember 2010)

vor 17 uhr werde ich garnciht erst aufstehen


----------



## OneWheeler (31. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ***BBRRRR*** (mich fröstelts schon beim lesen)



Bewegung hält warm


----------



## yakuza87 (1. Januar 2011)

wünsche ein frohes neues und immer gute fahrt


----------



## Mr.Donut (1. Januar 2011)

wünsche ich euch allen auch


----------



## Stefan86 (1. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr! 

War eigentlich jemand gestern oder heute schon wieder auf der Halde?
Und wenn ja wie fahrbar ist sie bei dem Tauwetter mittlerweile wieder?
Ich würde gerne endlich mal mein neues Bike fahren was hier seit nun fast drei Wochen rumsteht. Schnee ist ja schön und gut aber was hier in Kirchhellen die letzten Wochen los war ist nicht mehr feierlich. Da kam man mit dem Bike ja keine drei Meter weit und war schon im Schnee eingegraben.


----------



## makkuupussi (1. Januar 2011)

Tach auch,


gestern war es ganz gut zu fahren, wennauch recht nebelig, heute gings garnicht. Angetaute Sulze auf vereistem Grund, ich habe auf halbem Weg aufgeben. Die Fostautobahnen waren allerdings auchnicht viel besser.

Uli


----------



## Stefan86 (2. Januar 2011)

Hmpf Eis ist ja das Schlimmste. Wird Zeit, dass endlich wieder der Sommer kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (2. Januar 2011)

Woohoo ich war heute mal wieder oben. 
War eigentlich gut fahrbar auch die ganzen Waldpassagen in der Umgebung.


----------



## OneWheeler (2. Januar 2011)

Stefan86 schrieb:


> Woohoo ich war heute mal wieder oben.
> War eigentlich gut fahrbar auch die ganzen Waldpassagen in der Umgebung.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Bewegung hält warm



oder es ist warm. 
In meiner Geburtsstadt Khujand ist im Sommer +50 und im Winter +25


----------



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oder es ist warm.
> In meiner Geburtsstadt Khujand ist im Sommer +50 und im Winter +25



was machste im Winter dann noch hier?


----------



## Noklos (3. Januar 2011)

Mal eine Frage zur Halde: Gibt es schon etwas neues zum Trailbau usw.? Oder heißt es noch abwarten und hoffen, das es klappt?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> was machste im Winter dann noch hier?



den weg vor meinem haus freischüppen,- u. beim kickern ab und an mal nen blick richtung bike.


----------



## Mr.Donut (3. Januar 2011)

ahhhhh so langsam wirds draussen etwas besser und mailorder lässt sich so zeit mit dem versenden der teile für mein neues rad-.-


----------



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> den weg vor meinem haus freischüppen,- u. beim kickern ab und an mal nen blick richtung bike.



steigt auf Bike und versuch auf die Halde zu kommen. Lohnt sich.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> steigt auf Bike und versuch auf die Halde zu kommen. Lohnt sich.



Mach ich anfang April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Mach ich anfang April.



so lange nur kickern und kucken?


----------



## Stefan86 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute endlich mal mit meinem neuen Bike oben. 

Wetter war zwar nicht ansatzweise so gut wie gestern und ne ziemliche Nebelsuppe aber was solls. Halde war gut fahrbar. Hier mal ein paar Pics.


----------



## schroeti (3. Januar 2011)

so'n paar Schneefotos wären auch mal ganz lustig, dann aber mit Action.


----------



## OneWheeler (3. Januar 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Halde: Gibt es schon etwas neues zum Trailbau usw.? Oder heißt es noch abwarten und hoffen, das es klappt?



Hi,

in der nächsten Woche treffe ich den Leute vom Sportbund in Bottrop (in den Ferien ist da keiner) und dann gehe ich mit denen, das weitere Vorgehen durch und melde mich. 
Schnell geht alles, nur sowas nicht, für den BMX Trail habe ich fast 2 Jahre gearbeitet bis alles klar war. Obwohl, auch jetzt gibt es da noch immer Dinge die gemacht werden müssen.
Aber noch scheint es bei der Zeche keinen genauen Rahmenbetriebsplan zu geben, wann genau die Halde übergeben werden soll, wie mir ein Mitarbeiter vorab schon mal zu verstehen gab.
Nur vor einer Offiziellen Anfrage, sollte man sich Leute suchen, die uns unterstützen.


Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## tokessa (4. Januar 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> so'n paar Schneefotos wären auch mal ganz lustig, dann aber mit Action.



Dann laß uns mal  Aber für die action bist du zuständig


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. Januar 2011)

@Mr. Donut: Also ich hab gerade meine Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (5. Januar 2011)

na wunderbar... aber egal... vorgestern war von 2-10 tage die rede^^


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2011)

selbst -N- liefert nicht... obwohl schon längst bezahlt.


----------



## OneWheeler (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute den 1.Vorsitzenden vom Bottroper SportBund Wolfhard Brüggemann erreicht.
Ihm habe ich unser Anliegen vorgetragen und er hat auch sofort seine Unterstützung zu gesagt.
Er und der Herr Kubitza des Sportbundes, werden bei den Betreibern der Halde vorsprechen und um einen Termin bitten. Mit Herrn Kubitza haben wir einen guten Man auf unserer Seite, er ist seit Jahren im Sportbund tätig, kennt aber auch die Bergleute, zu denen er nach seinem Ausschieden bei der RAG, immer noch Kontakt hält, er ist es, der mir den Weg für die CTF geebnet hatte.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2011)

DANKE


----------



## Tommy B. (6. Januar 2011)

bin gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## Mr.Donut (7. Januar 2011)

das hört sich ja alles schon sehr vielversprechend an...
Bin froh das sich jemand für uns einsetzt und sich an leute wendert die was bewirken können


----------



## OneWheeler (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

damit wir auch was in Händen haben wenn wir bei der RAG vorsprechen dürfen suche ich noch jemanden der mit mir den alten Plan überarbeitet am besten jemand aus der Downhill-Fraktion und/oder Trail. 

Am besten eine  PM an mich, mit Hintergrund Infos zu euch:
 Was fahrt ihr, wie oft und wo, aber auch eben den Wohnort, dann wähle ich  aus, wo es örtlich und zeitlich am besten passt. 

Vorschläge nehme wir dann auch an, am besten über Googel erstellen und unter 
GPSIES.de    Mountainbiker-Haniel   werde wir dann die Ergebnisse einstellen.
Die alte Strecke ist schon online.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=btxsbhcqndwnckti


Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Lottman (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe da soll nicht nur so eine Downhill strecke hin, sondern ein schöner Flow-Trail


----------



## Tommy B. (9. Januar 2011)

Dann mach halt bei der Planung mit 
So hast Du die größten Chancen dass Dir der Trail (wenn´s denn einen gibt) nachher auch gefällt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## roadspeedy (9. Januar 2011)

Hey,

wir waren grad auf der Halde unterwegs! Sie ist, abgesehen von den ganz breiten Wegen, komplett schnee und eisfrei! Grad die ganzen Abfahrten machen wieder richtig spass! 

Nur Angst vor Nässe darf man nicht haben, wenn man mal im Mini-Bach fährt! 

Also, es lohnt sich! 

Grüße
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (9. Januar 2011)

stimmt, die trails sind super zu fahren. Allerdings sind einige Stellen (z.b aufgeschüttete Hügel) butterweich.


----------



## Noklos (9. Januar 2011)

ahhh sehr gut! 
dann geht es ja endlich wieder los mit richtig fahren 

aber mal eine frage: sind die ganzen trails nicht durch die vom schnee abgeknickten äste zugewuchert?


----------



## roadspeedy (9. Januar 2011)

Wir haben heute schon ein paar Äste weg gemacht, aber es hielt sich in Grenzen!
Wir sind ja auch nicht alles gefahren...


----------



## buschhase (12. Januar 2011)

Tach,
könnt jmd evtl. mal einen Google-Maps oder sonstiges Kartenmaterial linkmäßig hier hereinstellen. Weiß nämlich leider nicht, wo es genau ist, würd es mir demnächst aber gerne mal anschauen fahren.

Schonmal danke im voraus.
Nico


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Tach,
> könnt jmd evtl. mal einen Google-Maps oder sonstiges Kartenmaterial linkmäßig hier hereinstellen. Weiß nämlich leider nicht, wo es genau ist, würd es mir demnächst aber gerne mal anschauen fahren.
> 
> Schonmal danke im voraus.
> Nico



Ganz grob:
 A3  / A2 Richtung Hannover  (Kreuz Oberhausen) 
Ausfahrt Ob. Königshardt,-
 die Halde Haniel ist schon sichtbar.

wobei auf "gut Glück" da rumfahren,- ist eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.

 frag doch jemanden hier im thread ,- der zeigt dir die vorhandenen wege.


----------



## Noklos (15. Januar 2011)

Moin!
jemand auf der Halde heute?
soll ja trocken bleiben...


----------



## roadspeedy (15. Januar 2011)

Böcke hätte ich schon! Aber wohl eher nach dem Mittag!


----------



## Noklos (15. Januar 2011)

Heute auf der Haniel unterwegs...

War mal wieder schön rauszukommen, der Schnee reichte ja jetzt 


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11181


----------



## yakuza87 (16. Januar 2011)

sollen wir mal wieder trailpflege machen oder lohnt sich das noch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Januar 2011)

samit im frühling wieder alles zu wuchert?!

da musste jetzt dann aber richtig kurz hacken alles


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute morgen treten gewesen. Jetzt ist der Boden schön weich und ich denke trailpflege würde sich lohnen. 
Mit Semi Slicks war der Single Trail schon recht anspruchsvoll


----------



## Noklos (17. Januar 2011)

heute jemand lust kurzfristig eine runde halde zu fahren?


----------



## Mr.Donut (18. Januar 2011)

ich bin erst am 28. wieder dabei... bis dahin hab ich klausuren-.-


----------



## 3radfahrer (19. Januar 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Heute auf der Haniel unterwegs...
> 
> War mal wieder schön rauszukommen, der Schnee reichte ja jetzt
> 
> ...



Das Video ist geil!!!


----------



## Nforcer (19. Januar 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> ich bin erst am 28. wieder dabei... bis dahin hab ich klausuren-.-



Bin ab dem 4.02 dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (22. Januar 2011)

Jemand Bock heute eine Runde zu fahren? So ab mittags...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (22. Januar 2011)

bin dabei sofern es nicht regnet natürlich 
Wie ist`s mit 13.30 Uhr ?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (25. Januar 2011)

Ich werde in der nächsten Woche vermutlich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Snap4x (25. Januar 2011)

Doofe Fragen, wie kommt man am besten mit Bus und Bahn zur Halde?
Weil ich möcht ungern erst 30 Kilometer hinfahren mit nen Freerider


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Doofe Fragen, wie kommt man am besten mit Bus und Bahn zur Halde?
> Weil ich möcht ungern erst 30 Kilometer hinfahren mit nen Freerider



ohh is schwer... da der HBF-Ob. weit weg ist vonn´er halde. 

Ge. Buer ist doch ganz in der nähe der halde haniel. 

und die Gladbecker kommen doch auch immer per Rad angefahren.


----------



## Snap4x (25. Januar 2011)

Bin zu letzt die Straße die am Tetraeder vorbei führt gefahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bin zu letzt die Straße die am Tetraeder vorbei führt gefahren.



wo komm´ste denn weg aus Ge ?


----------



## Snap4x (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wo komm´ste denn weg aus Ge ?



Nähe Innenstadt/Hbf.
Würd gern ja mal vorbei kommen. Das Video hat ja auch Appetit angeregt


----------



## Harry-88 (25. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und die Gladbecker kommen doch auch immer per Rad angefahren.



eben  nunja jetzt bin ich ja bottroper ( nähe tetraeder) 

wird nur mal zeit für "gutes" wetter ich will mein fully einfahren


----------



## tokessa (26. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohh is schwer... da der HBF-Ob. weit weg ist vonn´er halde.
> 
> Ge. Buer ist doch ganz in der nähe der halde haniel.
> 
> und die Gladbecker kommen doch auch immer per Rad angefahren.



 Bis auf einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (27. Januar 2011)

Nähe Hbf Gelsenkirchen... ungefähr da arbeite ich, aber die Strecke würd ich niiiieee mit'm Fully fahren! Ansonsten würd ich vor der Halde stehen u :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Januar 2011)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Nähe Hbf Gelsenkirchen... ungefähr da arbeite ich, aber die Strecke würd ich niiiieee mit'm Fully fahren! Ansonsten würd ich vor der Halde stehen u :kotz:



die ecke kommt mir bekannt vor. hab mal inner schevenstrasse da gearbeitet... bin von bottrop stadtmitte bis dahin gefahren, dann hiess es: schicht fängt erst mittags an... okay... ich zu schwiegereltern nach gladbeck gefahren, da gefrühstückt, danach wieder zurück, die schicht abgestottert und dann mit meiner frau danach von gladbeck aus nach hause (hab auf der letzten strecke noch den kurzen gezogen)...

bilanz des ganzen: ma eben 90km aufm dh-bike gezogen... 

btw: strecke bottrop mitte bis gelsenkirchen hbf -> ca 35-40min...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die ecke kommt mir bekannt vor. hab mal inner schevenstrasse da gearbeitet... bin von bottrop stadtmitte bis dahin gefahren, dann hiess es: schicht fängt erst mittags an... okay... ich zu schwiegereltern nach gladbeck gefahren, da gefrühstückt, danach wieder zurück, die schicht abgestottert und dann mit meiner frau danach von gladbeck aus nach hause (hab auf der letzten strecke noch den kurzen gezogen)...
> 
> bilanz des ganzen: ma eben 90km aufm dh-bike gezogen...
> 
> btw: strecke bottrop mitte bis gelsenkirchen hbf -> ca 35-40min...





aach is doch ehh alles eine grosse stadt unser RUHRPOTT ! 

ich fahre morgens in Oberhausen los ,- überquere kurzzeitich Bottrop ,- streife ein stück Essen und komme in Mülheim aufe arbeit an...
 nach feierabend gehts dann über Düsburch (muss meinen sohn vom fussball holen) nach hause.  

jedoch alles mit nem auto


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jedoch alles mit nem auto



faule socke!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (27. Januar 2011)

Heute würde ich wirklich gern fahren! Es ist zwar recht kalt, aber hier in Dinslaken ist gerade strahlender Sonnenschein bei stellenweise komplett blauem Himmel. Wäre nur der Sportunterricht nachher in der Schule nicht :-S


----------



## Noklos (28. Januar 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand auf der Haniel?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (28. Januar 2011)

Morgen hätte ich lust, beim letzten mal fing es schon kurz bevor ich an haniel war fester an zu regnen. 
schreib mal rein wieviel Uhr ...würde mal sagen gegen Mittag oder?

Gruß


----------



## yakuza87 (29. Januar 2011)

hi bin ab ca. 12 mit mobuser auf der halde..vorher dirtpark bissel springen ...noklos ruf einfach an oder so...heute soll geiles wetter werden also ...alle rauf aufs bike und ab gehts...


zum thema die gladbecker komm mitm bike ..nach ewigkeiten wieder mal diese scheiß strecke...weil auto lackiert wird..sonst wer die strecke mitm dh bike macht ist völlig durch...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Januar 2011)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> sonst wer die strecke mitm dh bike macht ist völlig durch...



 man gewöhnt sich an alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (29. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich mal so raus gucke...
Bin um 12/12.30 Uhr am Kreuz oben.

gruß


----------



## FullyBiker (29. Januar 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch mal ne private Nachricht schreiben, wo genau die Halde ist, würde da gerne mal mit meinem ION rocken. Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2011)

FullyBiker schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch mal ne private Nachricht schreiben, wo genau die Halde ist, würde da gerne mal mit meinem ION rocken. Gruß



hallo FullyBiker 
 und haste gefunden ?


----------



## yakuza87 (1. Februar 2011)

hallo zusamm,

wollen in 14 tagen denke ich mal nach belgien zum biken ..sind schon paar mann zusamm gekomm wer hätte denn noch lust zum mitkomm?


----------



## WRC206 (2. Februar 2011)

Ich will auch wieder hin. Evtl auch mal da ein Bike leihen. Komme aber auch sonst mit meinem 

An welchem Tag wolltet ihr denn dahin?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (2. Februar 2011)

19.02 war das datum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (2. Februar 2011)

hast du denn nun dein neues rad phil?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> hast du denn nun dein neues rad phil?



haste die fotos nicht gesehen ? es ist gut geworden. 


*bin mal so frei*


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

Meister-Dieter baut sich gerade ein YETI auf,- sind dies jahr ein paar neue bikes am start.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Meister-Dieter baut sich gerade ein YETI auf,- sind dies jahr *ein paar neue bikes* am start.



das auf jeden


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das auf jeden



du auch ? ,-  hab ich nicht mitbekommen ...

 nur ich fahr mit meiner alten karre.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

ich selber nicht, hab immer noch die alte tollwut-schleuder. allerdings mit einigen umbauten bis dahin. (laufräder, dämpfer, sattel)

hab da noch nen neuaufbau für meine frau wo ich dran sitze...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich selber nicht, hab immer noch die alte tollwut-schleuder. allerdings mit einigen umbauten bis dahin. (laufräder, dämpfer, sattel)
> 
> hab da noch nen neuaufbau für meine frau wo ich dran sitze...



Schwinn Straight8


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Schwinn Straight8



jop... schön gepaart mit ner alten monster


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2011)

Qatsch nich ! Bring Bilder an die Sonne !


----------



## Mr.Donut (2. Februar 2011)

ui sieht ja vernünftig aus

ich hoffe morgen kommen die letzten teile für mein Sunn.... und der giro auch noch nen neues rad bald.... der pott hat geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2011)

Wie Sunn ??? 
Mit Shiver  ? 

Bilder !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Qatsch nich ! Bring Bilder an die Sonne !


bilder gibts derzeit nur von den teilen da ich noch am sammeln bin. es fehlt derzeit noch ne kettenführung, bremsscheibe vorne incl adapter und felgen mit reifen.

hier mal nen kleiner vorgeschmack:

























bilder der gabel gibbet später, muss die kronen und teile des castings noch entlacken und polieren.


----------



## roadspeedy (2. Februar 2011)

Sehr, sehr cooles Rad.

Bin es in Willingen mal gefahren.
Viel Spass damit! 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> haste die fotos nicht gesehen ? es ist gut geworden.
> 
> 
> *bin mal so frei*


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2011)

@Loki: sehr sehr Geil  Ich würde es umlacken, Gelb Hell-Blau


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @Loki: sehr sehr Geil  Ich würde es umlacken, Gelb Hell-Blau



bekommt ne frühlinghafte und zeitlose farbe: SCHWARZ 

gelb/hellblau wäre yeti, ist allerdings keins, gab wohl die dh9 auch ohne monocoque in nahezu gleicher optik, allerdings war dort die dämpferaufnahme am rahmen unten anders.

ich kann euch nur eins sagen: es kribbelt böse inne finger da ich mir vorgenommen habe erst zu schrauben wenn alles da ist und alles vorbereitet.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> .... der pott hat geld



 JAAAAAAAAAA Man...  





vom Meister-Dieter






vom Mr [email protected]






vom Jettj


----------



## Mr.Donut (3. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn hier los?

Da bekommt der satz: Im pott gibt et nur ,Kohle´´     ganz andere bedeutungen


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Februar 2011)

Komm Dommi lass sehen das Sunn


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bilder der gabel gibbet später, muss die kronen und teile des castings noch entlacken und polieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss glückt (3. Februar 2011)

Soo,ich hab auch schon ein Teil zusammen.
Sry für die schlechte Qualität,Handycam^^


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Komm Dommi lass sehen das Sunn



Bin mal so frei daumen:






@Markus. super rad.


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. Februar 2011)

Beide Bikes geil 
Gott sei Dank sind die blauen Parts noch da, jetzt die Shiver rein


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2011)

blos nicht... beste gabel ist die BOXXER


----------



## miss glückt (4. Februar 2011)

Bor,das SUnn ist ja ein Traum 
Danke Artur,hoffentlich krieg ich es bis März fertig =)


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. Februar 2011)

korrekto zwei morewood geschädigte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. Februar 2011)

Finde das Sunn echt nen Leckerbissen Vorallem mal nen Rahmen der sehr übersichtlich, schlicht und funktionell ist.
Brauche endlich nen Job...will auch mein Traumbike aufbauen
Wie siehts aus...benötigt jemand nen ausgelernten Industriemechaniker

gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2011)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Finde das Sunn echt nen Leckerbissen Vorallem mal nen Rahmen der sehr übersichtlich, schlicht und funktionell ist.
> Brauche endlich nen Job...will auch mein Traumbike aufbauen
> Wie siehts aus...benötigt jemand nen ausgelernten Industriemechaniker
> 
> gruß



dir würd ein schönes -N- ION stehen . bei deiner fahrweise.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dir würd ein schönes -N- ION stehen . bei deiner fahrweise.



ich würd da eher zu nem scream mit monster und doublewide tendieren


----------



## CHRISE (4. Februar 2011)

eher ein omen vigo ist mal was anderes.... und bald kommt ja das neue model


----------



## yakuza87 (4. Februar 2011)

oh der feine herr chrise lebt noch 

was bringt dir dein omen eigentlich wenn es nur im keller steht


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dir würd ein schönes -N- ION stehen . bei deiner fahrweise.


 
Also das ion sieht schon geil aus, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nähste Bike was mit doppelbrücke wird...sprich eher Dh-lastig.
Momentan währe mein Favorit ganz klar das Trek session oder Das neue Devinci Wilson.
Aber mal schauen, was auch immer kommt wird eh erst im Winter aufgebaut.. im nähsten natürlich


----------



## CHRISE (4. Februar 2011)

@zakuza morgen fahre ich zur halde hoppenbruch kommste auch?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (4. Februar 2011)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> oh der feine herr chrise lebt noch
> 
> was bringt dir dein omen eigentlich wenn es nur im keller steht


 
genau...morgen wirds bewegt


----------



## yakuza87 (5. Februar 2011)

wie war es denn heute auf der halde hoppenbruch?

bin morgen auf haniel bei guten wetter meine freundin will mal biken probieren...


----------



## BillyTheKid (5. Februar 2011)

Hey Thomas wenn du morgen ne Runde drehst meld dich mal bei mir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (7. Februar 2011)

Ich bin seit 13.30 da. Wenn mich jemand ansprechen will: rotes Giant Reign 2,  schwarze Jeans, schwarze Jacke, schwarzer FF-Helm


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Februar 2011)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> ganz klar das Trek session



*Hust* 
 wie lange soll den die cola dose bei deiner fahrweise halten


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (7. Februar 2011)

Nunja...bin aber auch eher nen Leichtgewicht und nicht gerad der Moscher
Aber abgesehen davon, gehe ich zur Zeit auch echt steil auf gewisse Alutech Modelle...zB. das "neue" Keiler DH Worldcup oder Pudel 
Bin ja schon immer Eingelenker gefahren und denke, dass sich damit auch was anfangen lässt. 
Werde aber diese Sasion noch mein Freddy rocken und mal schauen was 2011 so kommt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Februar 2011)

Fr_to_Dj schrieb:


> Nunja...bin aber auch eher nen Leichtgewicht und nicht gerad der Moscher
> Aber abgesehen davon, gehe ich zur Zeit auch echt steil auf gewisse Alutech Modelle...zB. das "neue" Keiler DH Worldcup oder Pudel
> Bin ja schon immer Eingelenker gefahren und denke, dass sich damit auch was anfangen lässt.
> Werde aber diese Sasion noch mein Freddy rocken und mal schauen was 2011 so kommt



wenns denn die saison noch überlebt...

aber nen keiler wäre auf jeden fall was für dich...


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (7. Februar 2011)

Finde gerade das Worldcup so schön weil die Wippen nicht so überdimensioniert sind. Aber mit dem Preis kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Februar 2011)

der preis is pervers, allerdings ist das auch der einzige keiler den ich ansehnlich finde. die anderen sehen alle übermässig geknickt aus.


----------



## yakuza87 (8. Februar 2011)

samstag filthys?


----------



## roadspeedy (8. Februar 2011)

Also wir können jetzt doch am 19.! Haben das so gelegt, dass wir bis 17 uhr in Belgien bleiben können, das sollte reichen!
Wenn sich jetzt alle auf den 19. eingestellt haben, sollten wir es so lassen, oder?!

Grüße
Tim


----------



## yakuza87 (8. Februar 2011)

ok...wollen wir da am we woanders biken gehen...?? bochum soll gut sein..hab gestern in nem bike laden nen verkäufer kennen gelernt der ist da  unterwegs...kallwes ist doch an der uni oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Also Belgien am 19. bleibt?!

Ist jemand bei dem Wetter vielleicht auch unter der Woche jetzt nochmal auf Haniel oder so?


----------



## roadspeedy (8. Februar 2011)

Unter der Woche ist bei immer noch Dunkel, wenn ich nach Hause komme!
Aber am Wochenende Bochum könnten wir vielleicht. Ich war schon mal da!


----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Kannst du mir dann sagen, ob es da auch für Einsteiger mit etwas weniger Federweg geeignet ist?

Will endlich mal wieder fahren, nachdem ich jetzt wieder gut 4 Monate Pause hatte...und testen, ob die neue Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi wirklich besser ist ^^


----------



## roadspeedy (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, man kann alles umfahren! Aber eigentlich ist der kleinste Sprung 4 Meter lang.
Wenn man nun alles umfährt, is es im unteren Teil nicht mehr wirklich spannend.

Schwer für mich zu beurteilen, für wen sich der Ausflug lohnt, und für wen nicht!


----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Na ich glaub da geh ich doch lieber erst nochmal in vertrautes Gelände und taste mich mal wieder ran...mich ärgert es, dass ich immer so lange pausen habe und dann im grunde wieder von vorne anfange...aber vllt hat mein arzt morgen ja gute nachrichten für mich...will endlich mal ein jahr intensiv durchfahren...dann würd sich evtl auch ein anderes Bike lohnen...


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Februar 2011)

Ein DH'ler lohnt sich immer, auch wenn er nur das Wohnzimmer schmückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Neee, dafür wäre es mir zu schade 

Ih will den ja schon fahren...aber vllt mal hier eine weitere Off-Toppic Frage...
ich bin mir auch einfach nicht schlüssig, wieviel mehr es denn sein darf...fahren will ich halt hauptsächlich auf den Halden und in Belgien...aber Willingen und Winterberg stehen für dieses Jahr auch ganz weit oben auf der Wunschliste. Im Moment bin ich halt noch nicht besonders gut, aber will mich ja irgendwann auch mal weiter entwickeln 
Also lohnt sich da schon der Wechsel auf etwas stabiles? Was der Größte Vorteil wäre ist doch denk ich die Geometrie. Dadurch dann auch mehr Sicherheit?!

Soll jetzt keine Vollständige Kaufberatung werden  Geht mir nur ein bissl um Informationen, wie ihr die ganze Sache seht...mehr Spaß durch nen Freerider, auch bei unsern Strecken oder doch nur für die Reisen in die größeren Bikeparks?


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (8. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dir was gutes gebrauchtes empfehlen oder einen günstigen einsteiger. Dabei sei gesagt, dass Einsteiger (Fr/Dh) nicht im geringsten schlecht oder instabil sind. 
Musst halt auch bedenken das noch der ein oder andere Sturz kommen wird und was Hochwertiges an Bike auch teure Komponenten verbaut hat.
Ich denke das dir gut geholfen sei mit Yt, Bergamont, vlt. auch Kona oder was in die Richtung.
Wie ist den so deine Preisliche vorstellung?


----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Also was günstiges sollte es eh erst mal werden...alleine weil ich nicht so viel Geld auf einmal aufbringen kann...mir ist eine wichtige Basis wichtig (guter Rahmen, solides Fahrwerk), denn wie du schon sagst, am Anfang wird es wahrscheinlich mehr belastet als bei steigendem Fahrkönnen.
Ich gucke immer schon fleißig den Bikemarkt durch. Da gibt es immer wieder schöne Sachen...gebraucht würde ich evtl so bis 1400 gehen... Danach dann ehr zu neu tendieren.
Mit Versendern bin ich mir etwas unsicher wegen dem fehlenden Support "vor Ort" und der fehlenden Testmöglichkeit. Ansonsten wäre da das Canyon Torque PLayzone recht interessant.
Ich bin in letzter Zeit aber immer mehr bei Rose hängen geblieben...ist ja um die Ecke und die Bikes haben auch eine, meiner Meinung nach, gute Ausstattung für ihr Geld. Das 2011er Beef Cake FR 2 zb interessiert mich schon mal sehr.


----------



## Feel the Dirt (8. Februar 2011)

Bei mir ist WSV: 




bike ist abzugeben!

Klick--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/345629/cat/500


----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Damit hast du mich jetzt aber gut erwischt :-D 

Das SX Trail ist ein Traum von mir, seit ich das 2010er mal ne Runde gefahren bin. Wobei ich die alten Rahmen noch schöner finde (mag die geraden Rahmen).
Hatte dein Angebot glaub ich auch schon gesehen, aber nur das "beste Angebot" und dachte das bekommste für den Preis eh nicht 
Aber sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2011)

Feel the Dirt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist WSV:



warum ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (8. Februar 2011)

Schau nach irgend etwas handlichem mit 180mm FW, so UFO ST like mit Totem oder ähnlich. Du warst letztes Jahr recht häufig in Belgien und geht sowas eindeutig pefekt.
Alles andere ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen


----------



## WRC206 (8. Februar 2011)

Also ehr was in die Richtung Enduro? Wie wäre es denn mit einem SX Trail oder Beef Cake? Auch schon übertrieben?
Will halt schon weiterkommen und nicht das falsche kaufen...deswegen mach ich mir ja so viele Gedanken 
Belgien ist halt noch näher und günstiger als Winterberg oder Willingen...und ich denke bei allem hier in der Umgebung muss es auch kein Dh'ler sein, oder?


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. Februar 2011)

Das was Du jetzt hast taugt mit ein paar Modifikationen auch als Enduro.
Mit einm Freerider mit vorne u. Hinten 180mm Fw kannst Du alles machen und Dinger sind nicht ganz so teuer wie eine reine DH Kiste. 
Ich würde mir aus gebrauchten Teilen etwas zusammen stellen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Februar 2011)

also mit eine 180/160er forke und einem 222-216mm dämpfer triffst du die richtige wahl, im ruhrpott brauch man nicht mehr, auch für alle bikeparks in der nähe und auch das ausland wirst du damit mehr als gut ausgerüstet sein.

scott voltage fr, canyon torque, specialized sx-trail, young talent tues, morewood kalula, transition tr250..... je nachdem welche preisklasse und was man grade in einem guten gebrauchten zustand bekommt....mit den meisten rädern wirst du nichts falsch machen.

es kommt aber immer auf die ansprüche an tourentauglichkeit z.b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (9. Februar 2011)

Ok. Vielen Danke an euch 

Dann werde ich mir das alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und gucken, dass ich etwas in der 160/180mm Klasse finde.

War gerade beim Arzt und es sieht gut aus  Ich komme zwar nicht um die kleine Op rum, aber kann sie in die nächsten Semsterferien verschieben, wodurch ich diese Saison erst mal noch schön fahren kann...dann 6 Wochen Pause und den Abschluss bekomme ich schon wieder mit 

Jetzt noch das nötige Kleingeld sammeln (bin aufm guten Weg) und dann klappt das schon alles...hoffe euch dann bald öfters auch auf dem Trail zu treffen und nicht nur hier im Forum


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Februar 2011)

kannst auch gerne mal das ein oder andere rad in der gruppe probe fahren 

dann haste vllt ne ungefähre ahnung was dir taugt von der geometrie her, lieber etwas wo der rahmen tief im rahmen liegt wie bei mir und mirko oder lieber was wie das fr von nico mit tourentauglichkeit..... kommt zeit kommt rat


----------



## yakuza87 (9. Februar 2011)

wohin fahren wir denn jetz am we zum biken? 
bochum klingt gut,, nur der kleinste sprung 4m ist was für könner..  

gibts noch ne alternative wie kettwig oder so? 

muss eh springen üben..


----------



## Wiemann666 (9. Februar 2011)

Die Studenten Mafia fährt Freitagmorgen nach Kettwig...


----------



## roadspeedy (9. Februar 2011)

Ach ihr seid fies....
Würd Sa. gern! Kettwig oder Bochum, fänd ich beides gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> in der 160/180mm Klasse finde.



die rakete überhaupt 





steht zum verkauf.


----------



## WRC206 (10. Februar 2011)

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz in meiner Preisklasse 

Wir werden sehen. Das Angebot hier und da mal eins der Bikes anzutesten finde ich sehr nett und werde bestimmt mal darauf zurück kommen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja am 19. in Belgien mal die Möglichkeit für ne kleine Runde...weiß ja nicht genau, wer von euch jetzt alles da ist.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Februar 2011)

ich auf jedenfall


----------



## tokessa (11. Februar 2011)

Wenns wetter paßt, ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (11. Februar 2011)

Wie "tokessa"!


----------



## MirSch (11. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die rakete überhaupt



mach weg, ich muss brechen  
ich gebe ja zu, es gibt schöne helius. aber das hier gehört definitiv nicht dazu.


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Februar 2011)

Lass mich raten, zu viel schwarz und zu viel schwarz


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Februar 2011)




----------



## MirSch (11. Februar 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, zu viel schwarz und zu viel schwarz



 du kennst mich 

aber mal im ernst, silber mit weiss zu kombinieren gehört bestraft.


----------



## yakuza87 (11. Februar 2011)

was ist mit dem we biken oder wie sieht es aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (12. Februar 2011)

Heute is ja nur am pissen.
Morgen wollen wir nach Essen oder Bochum...

Wer wäre denn noch dabei?


----------



## yakuza87 (12. Februar 2011)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## yakuza87 (16. Februar 2011)

wer ist denn jetz am samstag mit in belgien dabei?
ein transporter wäre vorhanden und treffpunkt in königshard aral tanke...
bitte melden zwecks fahrgemeinschaften und co


----------



## WRC206 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dabei. 

Was heißt denn Transporter?  Von mir aus schließe ich mich da an. Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch mein Auto zur Verfügung, wenn der Platz nicht ausreicht. Fände ne Fahrgemeinschaft auch gut...ist der Sprit nicht mehr so teuer


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Februar 2011)

also ich nehme tokessa und mirsch mit.


----------



## roadspeedy (17. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt: Wir fahren von der Aral mit nem Kastenwagen los. Da sollten einige Räder rein passen. So ist es möglich in einem anderen Auto 4-5 Leute mitzunehmen, wird günstiger!


----------



## roadspeedy (17. Februar 2011)

Hey Zusammen, das mit dem Transporter hat sich grad in Rauch aufgelöst! Der Junge kann leider doch nicht dieses WE.!
Sollen wir uns denn trotzdem alle in Königshardt an der Aral treffen und zusammen losfahren?


----------



## WRC206 (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich komm dann auf jeden Fall dahin...müsst nur mal noch ne Uhrzeit sagen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Februar 2011)

ich weiß noch keine genaue uhrzeit muss nach bottrop und gladbeck pendeln zum taxi spielen, von daher kommt ein nochmaliger umweg zurück nach königshardt nicht in frage für mich


----------



## roadspeedy (17. Februar 2011)

Was haltet ihr von 9:00 an der Aral in Königshardt???

Oder irgendwo anders... schlagt was vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Februar 2011)

mal was anderes, ist jemand hier unterwegs der mir 2 scheiben mit 5mm stärke und 24mm innenbohrung fertigen kann? idealerweise aus aluminium. aussendurchmesser muss ich noch ermitteln, dürfte aber konisch werden.


----------



## WRC206 (18. Februar 2011)

Mir passt die Zeit ganz gut.

Nur um sicher zu gehen...du meint diese Tanke, richtig? ...

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...51.547056,6.851521&spn=0.012597,0.037894&z=15


----------



## roadspeedy (18. Februar 2011)

Genau die Tanke, morgen früh um 9:00 und dann fahren wir da hin:
http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/INDEX/index.php

Und dann treffen wir yakuza87 mit nem Kollegen in Belgien. Phil DeLonge ebenfalls??


----------



## MirSch (18. Februar 2011)

phil und ich werden da sein  also in belgien, nicht an der tanke


----------



## roadspeedy (18. Februar 2011)

OK, also wir fahren nen silbernen corolla. Ich nen YT Tues DH und Frauke nen Giant Reign X1. Nur damit man sich erkennt! Sollen wir uns alle dort am Parkplatz treffen???


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (18. Februar 2011)

Ich bin für morgen leider raus. Muss noch was erledigen...wünsche euch viel Spaß dort


----------



## WRC206 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich steh dann mit nem grünen Astra F an der Tanke...gammelig und etwas tiefer :-D


----------



## roadspeedy (18. Februar 2011)

Der ist leicht zu erkennen!


----------



## MirSch (18. Februar 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> OK, also wir fahren nen silbernen corolla. Ich nen YT Tues DH und Frauke nen Giant Reign X1. Nur damit man sich erkennt! Sollen wir uns alle dort am Parkplatz treffen???



nee, lasst uns am park treffen. ist ja recht klein, da läuft man sich auf jeden fall über den weg. der parkplatz ist ca. 1,5km vom bikepark entfernt.

phil und ich werden gegen 08:30 uhr in königshardt starten. sind dann gegen 10, halb 11 an den filthies.

weisses morewood und schwarzes sx trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JSmith (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin grade wegen eines Praktikums für die nächsten 7 Wochen bei euch im Ruhrpott (d.h. OB-Sterkrade-Nord) zu Besuch und würde ganz gerne wenigstens am Wochenende regelmäßig mal fahren. War heute deshalb auch mal auf der Halde Haniel unterwegs und hab die Spots bisschen abgecheckt. Hab dabei aber leider nur downhill-mäßige Sachen entdeckt, die leider mit dem Bike das mir hier zur Verfügung steht (Touren-Hardtail mit leider auch nicht der allerbesten Gabel) kaum fahrbar sind (jedenfalls nicht mit meinen bescheidenen Skills ). Deshalb wollte ich mich mal erkundigen obs hier irgendwo in der Gegend auch ein paar eher AM/Enduro-mäßige Sachen gibt. Ich denke da an ein paar flowige Trails, die ich auch mit nem Hardtail noch gut fahren kann, die aber immerhin auch ein bisschen anspruchsvoll sind, d.h. das reine Tourenfahren auf irgendwelchen Waldautobahnen reizt mich jetzt auch nicht so. Wär cool wenns da irgendwas in der Gegend geben würde (zur Not auch ein paar km mehr weg), da ich schon langsam unter Entzugserscheinungen leide .
Greetz, der J


----------



## der Digge (20. Februar 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Ich steh dann mit nem grünen Astra F an der Tanke...gammelig und etwas tiefer :-D



doch nicht etwa giro seine alte gurke?


----------



## WRC206 (21. Februar 2011)

Öhm...ich denke nicht...ich fahr den inzwischen seit 5 Jahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Februar 2011)

JSmith schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin grade wegen eines Praktikums für die nächsten 7 Wochen bei euch im Ruhrpott (d.h. OB-Sterkrade-Nord) zu Besuch und würde ganz gerne wenigstens am Wochenende regelmäßig mal fahren. War heute deshalb auch mal auf der Halde Haniel unterwegs und hab die Spots bisschen abgecheckt. Hab dabei aber leider nur downhill-mäßige Sachen entdeckt, die leider mit dem Bike das mir hier zur Verfügung steht (Touren-Hardtail mit leider auch nicht der allerbesten Gabel) kaum fahrbar sind (jedenfalls nicht mit meinen bescheidenen Skills ). Deshalb wollte ich mich mal erkundigen obs hier irgendwo in der Gegend auch ein paar eher AM/Enduro-mäßige Sachen gibt. Ich denke da an ein paar flowige Trails, die ich auch mit nem Hardtail noch gut fahren kann, die aber immerhin auch ein bisschen anspruchsvoll sind, d.h. das reine Tourenfahren auf irgendwelchen Waldautobahnen reizt mich jetzt auch nicht so. Wär cool wenns da irgendwas in der Gegend geben würde (zur Not auch ein paar km mehr weg), da ich schon langsam unter Entzugserscheinungen leide .
> Greetz, der J




Rotbachrunde ganz in der nähe der Halde. 
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146592&highlight=halde+haniel+und+rotbach


----------



## JSmith (21. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rotbachrunde ganz in der nähe der Halde.
> --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146592&highlight=halde+haniel+und+rotbach


Bin da vorher ein Stück diesen Rotbachtal-Radweg entlang zur Halde gefahren, der halt leider immer nur die Autobahnen lang geht. Scheint mir halt überall ziemlich flach zu sein hier, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch ein bisschen verwöhnt. Ein paar vermeintliche Singletrail-Einstieg hab ich jedenfalls schon gesehen. Vielleicht schließ ich mich da am Wochenende mal an, wenn was zam geht, aber scheint ja in dem Thread leider in letzte Zeit nicht allzu viel los gewesen zu sein. Naja ansonsten check ich halt mal die Gegend im Alleingang ab. Außerdem ist Touren fahren ja zur Not auch besser als nix.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Februar 2011)

u. dabei gibt es auf der halde haniel so schöne single trail abfahrten... 
man muss nur wissen wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Februar 2011)

der kleine braucht aber langsam mal nen fullface, ne?!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> der kleine braucht aber langsam mal nen fullface, ne?!



hat er...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Februar 2011)

astrein, dann kann ja nix schiefgehen.

wird zeit das es von mir auch ma wieder actionbilder gibt


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. Februar 2011)

Der Khujand hat wieder mal den Blick eines Kamikaze-Piloten aufgelegt 

Nächstes mal bitte lächeln und mit beiden Händen in die Kamera winken


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Der Khujand hat wieder mal den Blick eines Kamikaze-Piloten aufgelegt



ist aber wie immer nur der blick.


----------



## JSmith (22. Februar 2011)

Joa das is eher das was ich mir vorgestellt hab, aber ich kenn mich ja hier net aus.^^


----------



## roadspeedy (24. Februar 2011)

Hey,

wer hat Lust am So. irgendwo radzufahren? Vielleicht mal in Dortmund??


----------



## yakuza87 (25. Februar 2011)

sonntag hört sich gut an speedy  kann es aber noch nicht zu hundert pro zusagen..

war letzten sonntag glei auf hoppenbruch und hab gap geübt...wollt nicht noch so en foto aus belgien ham  oh man...


----------



## CC-Freak (27. Februar 2011)

JSmith schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin grade wegen eines Praktikums für die nächsten 7 Wochen bei euch im Ruhrpott (d.h. OB-Sterkrade-Nord) zu Besuch und würde ganz gerne wenigstens am Wochenende regelmäßig mal fahren. War heute deshalb auch mal auf der Halde Haniel unterwegs und hab die Spots bisschen abgecheckt. Hab dabei aber leider nur downhill-mäßige Sachen entdeckt, die leider mit dem Bike das mir hier zur Verfügung steht (Touren-Hardtail mit leider auch nicht der allerbesten Gabel) kaum fahrbar sind (jedenfalls nicht mit meinen bescheidenen Skills ). Deshalb wollte ich mich mal erkundigen obs hier irgendwo in der Gegend auch ein paar eher AM/Enduro-mäßige Sachen gibt. Ich denke da an ein paar flowige Trails, die ich auch mit nem Hardtail noch gut fahren kann, die aber immerhin auch ein bisschen anspruchsvoll sind, d.h. das reine Tourenfahren auf irgendwelchen Waldautobahnen reizt mich jetzt auch nicht so. Wär cool wenns da irgendwas in der Gegend geben würde (zur Not auch ein paar km mehr weg), da ich schon langsam unter Entzugserscheinungen leide .
> Greetz, der J



Also man kann einiges auf der Halde fahren auch mit Hardtail wie KHUJAND schon sagte man muss sich auskennen. Wenn du mehr aus dem XC Bereich kommst kannst du mir eine PN schreiben.

Gruß
cc-freak


----------



## roadspeedy (1. März 2011)

Hey zusammen,

wir wollen am So. nach Malmedy in Belgien. Wenn jemand Lust hat, kann er sich gerne anschließen. Fahren wieder aus Königshardt los!
Grüße
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. März 2011)

dann wird man sich treffen


----------



## der Digge (1. März 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> dann wird man sich treffen



Malmedy, nicht Filthys


----------



## yakuza87 (1. März 2011)

ich wäre dabei...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (1. März 2011)

oups, scheere die beneluxen immer so schnell über einen kamm.


----------



## roadspeedy (2. März 2011)

Dann sehen wir uns ein ander mal!


----------



## WRC206 (2. März 2011)

Gibt es da auch mehrere Strecken oder nur die aus dem Video?

Dieses WE kann ich leider nicht, schreib Dienstag ne Klausur, aber ab nächstem WE denk ich werd ich wieder dabei sein. Wo auch immer es dann hingeht


----------



## skaster (2. März 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch mehrere Strecken oder nur die aus dem Video?
> 
> Dieses WE kann ich leider nicht, schreib Dienstag ne Klausur, aber ab nächstem WE denk ich werd ich wieder dabei sein. Wo auch immer es dann hingeht


 Hier der Thread zum Park


----------



## skaster (2. März 2011)

Upps, ich les gerade, dass es in Malmedy wohl noch eine Strecke gibt, man sollte sich echt besser auf dem laufenden halten .


----------



## roadspeedy (2. März 2011)

Die gucken wir uns am So. an! Hoffentlich wirds doch wärmer als angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laintime (12. März 2011)

Wer hat denn heimlich die lustigen Rampen an der Nordseite der Halde gebaut? Von heute auf morgen waren die auf einmal da. Bin erstma nur dran vorbeigefahren, sahen aber gut aus

Ist heute oder morgen irgendwer gegen Nachmittag(So ab 15-16 Uhr) oben und hat Lust auf ne Runde fahren?

Grüße


----------



## yakuza87 (13. März 2011)

kann gut sein das ich mal auf der halde auftauche...niklas melde dich mal...hab deine nummer nicht mehr und tim auch bitte melden handy wurde geklaut...bin aber unter meiner normalen nummer erreichbar


----------



## roadspeedy (13. März 2011)

Wir fahren gleich los. Sind so um 12:15 oben am Kreuz!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2011)

kommendes WE fahren wir auch wieder. 







Peters neue Rad.


----------



## Fr_to_Dj (14. März 2011)

sieht stark aus


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. März 2011)

peter is aber ne arme sau... ohne kurbel und sattel ist schon übelst hardcore 

ne ma ernst: geile kiste geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (15. März 2011)

War gestern mit zwei Freunden oben. Sind ganz hochgefahren und dann auf der "Rückseite" (wenn die Vorderseite da ist, wo das Kreuz ist) am Brandwachturm (grüne Metallhütte) runtergefahren. War größtenteils noch ziemlich matschig, aber dennoch lustig =)


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

du sprichst von der grafenwalder abfahrt.


----------



## buschhase (15. März 2011)

Mahlzeit - könnt mir vllt jmd den konkreten Straßennamen geben oder zb. ne Zughaltestelle in der ''Nähe''? Wäre super. Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd das bei google-Maps zu finden.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> google-Maps



halde prosper haniel
 eingeben,- und es war sofort ein treffer da .


----------



## buschhase (15. März 2011)

Jo, ok. Persönliche Doofheit war im Spiel. Rest verkneif ich mir aus Peinlichkeitsgründen.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Jo, ok. Persönliche Doofheit war im Spiel. Rest verkneif ich mir aus Peinlichkeitsgründen.



is ja nich schlimm...

 aber wat willste da alleine rummeiern,- du kennst die strecken doch garnicht.

 verabrede dich mit jemanden der sich dort gut auskennt.


----------



## WRC206 (16. März 2011)

Wollt mal fragen, ob von euch noch jemand Lust hat am Wochenende mit nach Belgien (filthys) zu fahren.

Oder ist was anderes angedacht? Hab endlich die Klausuren weg und will dieses WE auf jeden Fall wieder fahren.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. März 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Hab endlich die Klausuren weg...



ich bin mittendrin -.-


----------



## laintime (16. März 2011)

Ab heute ist alles rum. Von 14-16 Uhr dann keine Klausur mehr!
Am Wochenende bin ich auf der Halde oben.
Wenn wer Bock hat, gerne melden


----------



## roadspeedy (16. März 2011)

Wir wollten auch. Steht aber noch nicht fest, ob Sa. oder So.!
Sollte sich aber heute entscheiden!

Grüße
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (16. März 2011)

Wir wollten uns da nach der Mehrheit richten 
Wir, das sind evilthommy und ich . 

Für mich wäre Samstags wohl einfacher, aber Sonntags wird ansonsten auch ermöglicht...muss ich halt am Abend vorher ein paar Bierchen weniger trinken.


----------



## roadspeedy (16. März 2011)

Hey,
wir fahren dieses WE. doch nicht. Sind zu viele abgesprungen! Wollen lieber auf der Halde bauen! Wird wohl Sa. bauen, So. fahren!
Falls jemand mitmachen will, gerne!


----------



## WRC206 (16. März 2011)

Hm...dann wohl so...zu zweit dahin ist ja nicht so der Hit 

Was soll denn gemacht werden und was sollte man mitbringen? 
Hab da nicht die Erfahrung, aber schließe mich dann auf jeden Fall schon mal an.


----------



## roadspeedy (16. März 2011)

Ach einfach Schaufel und Spaten mitbringen. 
Werden wohl Sa. Vor- oder Nachmittag uns am Berg treffen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

ehhh... eine frage ,- was genau wollt ihr "bauen"  ?


----------



## mau (17. März 2011)

Sie "wollen" nicht, sie haben schon


----------



## tokessa (17. März 2011)

Oh oh jetzt geht das wieder los, naja schauen wir mal.


----------



## laintime (17. März 2011)

Ich wär auch beim Basteln dabei. Wär nur gut zu wissen, wann man sich wo trifft.

Bis Samstag


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

"basteln und bauen"  
 könnt ihr am strand mit schüpchen und förmchen,- aber bitte nicht auf unserer  Halde Haniel.

Leute... 
ersthaft  wir haben doch ne planung am laufen. 

oder hab ihr nix mitbekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laintime (17. März 2011)

Ich weiß von nichts. Nur das nen paar Sachen an der Nordseite geplant sind. Und ich dachte jetzt, dass die umgesetzt werden sollen.

Grüße


----------



## WRC206 (17. März 2011)

Mit der Planung ist doch die Umsetzung einer legalen Strecke gemeint, richtig?

Und das soll doch dafür werden?!


Ansonsten ist wirklich zu überlegen ob es förderlich ist...aber ein bissl Trailpflege wäre ja sonst auch nicht verkehrt, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Mit der Planung ist doch die Umsetzung einer legalen Strecke gemeint, richtig?
> 
> Und das soll doch dafür werden?!
> 
> ...



genau du sprichst es an...  

gegen "Trailpflege"  hat niemand was gegen.


----------



## roadspeedy (17. März 2011)

Wir wollen den Streckenverlauf herstellen, der dann auch genehmigt werden soll.
Hier soll noch nichts großes entstehen, aber man soll runterfahren können.
Die RAG muss ja auch was gezeigt bekommen, wenns bald soweit ist!

Mehr möchte ich hier aber noch nicht schreiben, weils halt noch nicht offiziell ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Wir wollen den Streckenverlauf herstellen, der dann auch genehmigt werden soll.
> Hier soll noch nichts großes entstehen, aber man soll runterfahren können.
> Die RAG muss ja auch was gezeigt bekommen, wenns bald soweit ist!
> 
> Mehr möchte ich hier aber noch nicht schreiben, weils halt noch nicht offiziell ist.



aha... wenn das mit der  RAG und dem DJK Adler so abgesprochen ist,- habe ich nix gesagt...


----------



## yakuza87 (18. März 2011)

wäre besser sich erst zu informieren wer in dem planungs comitee´ drin ist was zu bauen hat....danke tim das du es geschrieben hast...es sollen außerdem alle bauvorhaben mit uns abgesprochen werden!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. März 2011)

mich würde ja interessieren wie der verlauf ist, ist dort schon was sichtbar? sozusagen "begeh oder auch befahrbar" (keine angst, hab derzeit eh nur nen xc-bike fahrfertig)


----------



## yakuza87 (19. März 2011)

die ersten 3 abschnitte sind begeh bar...mitm bike kommt man überall durch ;D

einfach gucken komm und oben bekommst ne schaufel in de hand gedrückt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. März 2011)

hatte mich da schon kurz mit noklos unterhalten... werde nach möglichkeit dazustossen.


----------



## laintime (20. März 2011)

Hey,

Ist heut im Vormittags/Mittagsbereich einer oben? Entweder zum bauen und/oder zum Fahren?

Grüße


----------



## der Digge (20. März 2011)

Wenn ihr schon anlegt wäre es gut wenn sich die Strecke den Berg runter "schlängelt" viel quer zum Hang mit Anliegern, ein paar verwinkelten Ecken und Absätzen


----------



## roadspeedy (20. März 2011)

Wir wollen nächstes WE wieder. Am besten machste mit, dann kannste dich einbringen!


----------



## der Digge (20. März 2011)

schreib mir mal bitte ne PN was genau ihr überhaupt vor habt und wer was abgesegnet hat


----------



## Niiils (20. März 2011)

Wer lust gegen abend so ca.16.30 aufa halde nochwas dh zu fahrn?


----------



## lordpoldy (20. März 2011)

Ab wann fahrt ihr wieder regelmässig Donnerstags abends?


----------



## laintime (20. März 2011)

War richtig gut heute. Die Trails sind trocken genug für ne anständige Abfahrt.
Viel Spaß euch heute noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> wäre besser sich erst zu informieren wer in dem planungs comitee´ drin ist was zu bauen hat...!!!!!



ehhh...
wäre besser "hier  erst"  zu informieren wer in dem planungs comitee drinn ist    
denn zu oft ist in letzter zeit "wild gebaut" worden . 


meinen ersten ausritt nach der OP habe ich gestern gut überstanden... bin wieder (fast) voll dabei.


----------



## Mr.Donut (21. März 2011)

Nunja, hier informieren hin oder her...
Solange es noch nicht 100% offiziel ist finde ich es fraglich ob hier drin dann auch darüber diskutiert wird, wer wo und was baut und plant, wobei ja jeder mitlesen kann.
Mitlerweile weis ja fast jeder wie der stand der dinge mit der strecke und der genehmigung ist und weitere infos kann man sich ja auch von den Leuten holen die sich mit der Strecke befassen und mit verantwortlichen in Verbindung stehen.

Ist in nächster Zeit eigendlich nochmal so ein Treffen geplant, woran auch dann jem von der RAG und der Stadt teilnehmen wird? 

Und da wir gerade beim Thema sind.. ist heute jemand oben anzutreffen mit schaufel und motivation... Habe noch nichts vor aber keine lust alleine da zu stehen..


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> Nunja, hier informieren hin oder her...
> ..



"verstehich" 
möchte auch nicht als eine art haldenguru da stehen  
doch leider konnte ich krankheitsbedingt nicht am treffen teilnehmen,- und kann auch nicht ahnen wer für was zuständig ist.

 bei worten wie "Ich wär auch beim Basteln dabei" (wie hier im thread steht) stellen sich meine nackenhaare. 

nix für ungut... ich bin gerne informiert wenn es um (meine) Halde geht.


----------



## Ani (21. März 2011)

da ja am wochenende uhrumstellung ist kanns dann nächste woche, bei entsprechendem wetter, wieder losgehen würde ich vorschlagen. wetter ist derzeit ja absolut brauchbar, wenn wir aber schon diese woche loswollen müssten wir sehr zeitig los...


----------



## Noklos (22. März 2011)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde auf der Haniel?


----------



## Mr.Donut (22. März 2011)

Wann bist du denn da?
Überlege ob ich später mal auf ein Ründchen vorbei komme..


----------



## Noklos (22. März 2011)

so in nem stündchen bin ich oben, also so 4 halb fünf


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> ob ich später mal auf ein Ründchen vorbei komme..



wie immer kurz vor stuck duster.


----------



## Mr.Donut (22. März 2011)

joa aber so wirds noch ein wenig anspruchsvoller und die alten menschen sind dann weg die da hoch und runter wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. März 2011)

war grade auch oben, die grafenwalder gefällt mir ja mal garnicht, wer hat den daran rum gebastelt. den ersten kicker doppelt so hoch gebaut, quasi ins nichts. ausserdem den großen anlieger weich geklopft und in die beiden abfahrten vor dem kreuzenden schotter weg jeweils nochmal zwei drop reingezimmert, weiß ja nicht ob ich das gut finden soll.

wird der legalisierung sicher nicht gut tun wenn es bald wieder die ersten verletzten gibt die sich nicht unter kontrolle halten konnten.


----------



## roadspeedy (22. März 2011)

Wir waren es nicht!
Ich find die ersten 2 noch ok. Grad der erste war ja sehr klein.

Aber beim letzten muss man schon sagen, dass man ihn ja vom Schotterweg aus sehen kann. Ich persönlich finde ihn dort zu auffällig.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. März 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> war grade auch oben, die grafenwalder gefällt mir ja mal garnicht, wer hat den daran rum gebastelt. den ersten kicker doppelt so hoch gebaut, quasi ins nichts. ausserdem den großen anlieger weich geklopft und in die beiden abfahrten vor dem kreuzenden schotter weg jeweils nochmal zwei drop reingezimmert, weiß ja nicht ob ich das gut finden soll.
> 
> wird der legalisierung sicher nicht gut tun wenn es bald wieder die ersten verletzten gibt die sich nicht unter kontrolle halten konnten.



All zu lang kann die da aber noch nicht sein. Ich bin vor knapp 1,5-2 Wochen noch da runter gefahren und meine, da nichts derartiges bemerkt zu haben =O

Vielleicht kann Noklos dazu noch was sagen? Er ist eben nämlich noch da runter gefahren, als wieder Richtung Kreuz hochradelte.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. März 2011)

niklas hab ich getroffen, der erste war genau richtig, das ist eine abfahrt mit recht viel geschwindigkeit, ich weiß nicht wo man mit solchen sprüngen landen soll....


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. März 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> niklas hab ich getroffen, .



Dann müsstest du mich ja auch gesehen haben. Oder hast du ihn erst getroffen, als er schon mit den anderen unten war?


----------



## roadspeedy (23. März 2011)

Meine Frau landet 1-2 m dahinter, ich 3-5 meter dahinter!
Such dir was aus. Hängt meistens von der Geschwindigkeit ab und wie man ihn wegdrückt! 



Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> niklas hab ich getroffen, der erste war genau richtig, das ist eine abfahrt mit recht viel geschwindigkeit, ich weiß nicht wo man mit solchen sprüngen landen soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (23. März 2011)

Naja, 3-5m war mit dem alten ja auch schon kein Problem!

Den jetzt muss man ja voll weg drücken um in dem Bereich zu landen!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

meint ihr den kicker ?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. März 2011)

Hi.
Nachdem ab heute endgültig feststeht dass ich zurück nach NRW komme wollte ich mich hier im Thread auch mal melden. Bin vorletztes Jahr mit 'nem CC-Hardtail hin und wieder auf der Halde gewesen. Jetzt war ich 15 Monate in Bayern und werde bald wieder heimkehren - mittlerweile mit 'nem AM/Enduro-Fully. Und ich würde gerne auch mal mit einigen Leuten auf der Halde Haniel fahren die mir dann beibringen können wie man richtig springt. 
Bis Ende des Jahres plane ich auch den Kauf eines Freeride-Bikes - mal schauen ob das klappt. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall eher der vorsichtige Fahrertyp und kein Kamikaze-Abfahrts-Raser - trotzdem hoffe ich dass man mal zusammen fahren und dabei viel Spaß haben kann.


----------



## tokessa (23. März 2011)

Gerne, auch wenn du aus bayern kommst


----------



## NoPussyWay (23. März 2011)

@KHUJAND

also ich meinte den, aber so sieht der nicht mehr aus!

Auch unten die in der ersten Waldschräge fand ich nicht so berauschend!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. März 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Gerne, auch wenn du aus bayern kommst



Na super, für die Bayern bin "a preiss" und für die NRWler ein Bayer - wie man es dreht und wendet ich bin am Ar...


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. März 2011)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Naja, 3-5m war mit dem alten ja auch schon kein Problem!
> 
> Den jetzt muss man ja voll weg drücken um in dem Bereich zu landen!


 
dito ! Wenn man den alten Kicker in angemessenem Tempo genommen hatte hat es genau gepasst.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Na super, für die Bayern bin "a preiss" und für die NRWler ein Bayer - wie man es dreht und wendet ich bin am Ar...



gerne würde ich dir die wege zeigen... kein problem.  
schliese dich doch einfach der "donnerstgs runde" mit an,-  

eröffnet wird die  "donnerstgs runde" nach der zeitumstellung am kommenden WE ! . 


freu mich schon riesig drauf die leute wieder zu sehen .


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> eröffnet wird die  "donnerstgs runde" nach der zeitumstellung am kommenden WE ! .
> 
> 
> freu mich schon riesig drauf die leute wieder zu sehen .



mit sehr viel glück bin ich in 2 wochen auch wieder dabei...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mit sehr viel glück bin ich in 2 wochen auch wieder dabei...


ohh nooo ... bitte nicht.  

oder nur  mit vollzähligem bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohh nooo ... bitte nicht.
> 
> oder nur  mit vollzähligem bike.



klar mit kompletten rad 

diesmal auch mit brandneuen belägen, passendem gabelschaft und allem drumrum


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> klar mit kompletten rad
> 
> diesmal auch mit brandneuen belägen, passendem gabelschaft und allem drumrum



schauen wir mal...  

Ani hat immer so angst um dich


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (23. März 2011)

Werd heute mit nem Freund (der sich noch immer keinen Helm kaufte) noch mal vorbeifahren. Fahren gegen 15 Uhr in Dinslaken los, sollten also allerspätestens um 16 Uhr da sein.

Freund: Blaues Giant Reign X1
Ich: Rotes Giant Reign 2, kurze Hose, Fox Freeride-Oberteil, 661 Helm schwarz, Dakine Rucksack


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

@Helm
von 139,- auf 39,-  reduziert...
da kann man nicht nein sagen. 
klick-->  http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=110318023036&pnr=14668


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (23. März 2011)

Wow, danke. Wobei "X-Large" etwas groß sein dürfte.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schauen wir mal...
> 
> Ani hat immer so angst um dich



 kann ich ja fast nicht glauben. aber dein gesicht war immer noch das beste auf der grafenwalder 

werde wohl erstmal die gabel und bremsen vom andern rad nehmen, da es sonst noch länger dauert. aber sonst ist alles dann so, wie es soll... (endlich )


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> werde wohl erstmal die gabel und bremsen vom andern rad nehmen dann



da habe wir´s schon wieder.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da habe wir´s schon wieder.



keine angst, geht nur um ne monster-t und shimano 4kolben xt...


----------



## Ti-Max (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> eröffnet wird die  "donnerstgs runde" nach der zeitumstellung am kommenden WE ! .
> 
> 
> freu mich schon riesig drauf die leute wieder zu sehen .



Da bin ich auch mal wieder am Start

Bis denne

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (23. März 2011)

jaja, nicht jeder hält eine funktionstüchtige bremse oder einen richtig angezogenen vorbau für notwendig *hust* 
wie sagte nici gleich "junge, du montierst dir "neue" sachen ans bike die ich vor drei jahren als defekt weggeschmissen habe"


----------



## makkuupussi (23. März 2011)

Tach zusammen,

nehmt ihr auch blutige Anfänger mit auf die Halde? Ich fahre die meisten Trails zwar runter, aber wenn jetzt drops ohne Bypass eingebaut werden müßte mich mal jemand an die Hand nehmen.

Uli


----------



## Kunstflieger (23. März 2011)

Und ich steh dazu


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (23. März 2011)

Ist bei mir ähnlich. Fahre bekannte Strecken mittlerweile immer schneller, habe aber bei den Sprüngen echt Angst.


----------



## skaster (23. März 2011)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nehmt ihr auch blutige Anfänger mit auf die Halde? Ich fahre die meisten Trails zwar runter, aber wenn jetzt drops ohne Bypass eingebaut werden müßte mich mal jemand an die Hand nehmen.
> 
> Uli


Hey Uli, notfalls nehm ich dich an die Hand .

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. März 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> jaja, nicht jeder hält eine funktionstüchtige bremse oder einen richtig angezogenen vorbau für notwendig *hust*
> wie sagte nici gleich "junge, du montierst dir "neue" sachen ans bike die ich vor drei jahren als defekt weggeschmissen habe"



das mir direkt an 2 tagen beide bremsensätze verreckt sind, das war einfach mal pech...

das mit dem vorbau kam durch einen 5mm zu kurzen schaft... hatte den schon daheim liegen, war aber zu faul den zu tauschen. ist aber endlich getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. März 2011)

Gerne schaue ich mal an 'nem Donnerstag vorbei. Wobei ich mir die Halde wohl erstmal in Ruhe an 'nem WE anschauen werde - erstmal wieder 'n gefühl für die Gegend bekommen. Und was Sprünge angeht bin ich auch noch totaler Anfänger fürchte ich - nur was die Angst angeht bin ich Vollprofi. 
Aber wenigstens bin ich bestens ausgerüstet was Protektoren angeht.


----------



## tokessa (24. März 2011)

Ist ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

sachte sachte...






 so sehen unsere donnerstag-touren aus.


----------



## DerPinguin (24. März 2011)

Schön,

würde mich dann auch mal Donnerstags anschließen. Bin lange nicht mehr gefahren, Kondition... red ma besser nicht drüber . Bin halt schon mal nen bißchen älter.

Würde aber gerne mal mitkommen. Wann fahrt ihr den immer und wo trefft ihr euch?

Gruß

wad


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. März 2011)

@Khujand: Okay, über so 'ne Tour können wir gerne reden - da wäre ich auch dabei. 
Ich melde mich dann bzgl. den Donnerstagen am besten einfach nochmal wenn ich wieder NRWler bin.


----------



## tokessa (24. März 2011)

DerPinguin schrieb:


> Schön,
> 
> würde mich dann auch mal Donnerstags anschließen. Bin lange nicht mehr gefahren, Kondition... red ma besser nicht drüber . Bin halt schon mal nen bißchen älter.
> 
> ...



Keine sorge rentner haben wir so einige


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

Leute
 die donnerstags runde beginnt nach der zeitumstellung am WE 
ist sau lustich. kann ich euch nur sagen. 
treffunkt is immer parkpl. kreuzweg an der schranke.
 egal ob enduro fahrer oder dh fahrer ,- egal ob hochfahrer oeder hochschieber.
die schieber sind exact gleich schnell oben wie die fahrer  

 getroffen wird sich immer oben,- und dann gemeinsam runterzufahren. 

Loki_bottrop *hust*
Kunstflieger 
giromechanicker
der Digge 
Mr.Donut  
usw. sind alles schieber...


skaster 
Ani 
Ti-Max
Ich 
usw sind alles hochfahrer... 


so an  die 10-12 leute sind wir immer... 
bisher hatten wir immer ne menge spass .


----------



## tokessa (24. März 2011)

Du hast den chefschieber vergessen, oder sagen wir mal die nachhut der schieber


----------



## schroeti (24. März 2011)

ne Freitag-, Samstag- oder Sonntagrunde wär mir lieber...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> ne Freitag-, Samstag- oder Sonntagrunde wär mir lieber...



die gibts ja nach wie vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkuupussi (24. März 2011)

Da die Donnerstagsrunde anscheinend auch Rentnergeeignet ist würde ich mich auch anschließen.

Wie spät trefft ihr euch denn?

Kommenden Samstag nachmittag und Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit,
vielleicht sieht man sich auf der Halde.

Uli


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Da die Donnerstagsrunde anscheinend auch Rentnergeeignet ist würde ich mich auch anschließen.
> 
> Wie spät trefft ihr euch denn?
> 
> ...



18 - 18:30 Uhr war treffpunkt. 

Sonntach mittag sind wir auch aufe halde.  
wetter soll super werden.


----------



## DerPinguin (24. März 2011)

Na dann bin ich nächste Woche mal dabei. Hab nen schwarz-weißes Stumpi, weißer Helm.

Mal gucken was heute mit meiner Holden geht.

Die hat abwärts leider noch etwas Angst.  Irgendwo muss ich ja schneller sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

DerPinguin schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich nächste Woche mal dabei. Hab nen schwarz-weißes Stumpi, weißer Helm.
> 
> Mal gucken was heute mit meiner Holden geht.
> 
> Die hat abwärts leider noch etwas Angst.  Irgendwo muss ich ja schneller sein.



hallo Pinguin 
 habdich das letzte mal gesehen (glaube ich)  dein schwarz-weißes Stumpi is sehr schön.

beschreib mal kurz den aufbau. DANKE ! 


gruss
Artur


----------



## DerPinguin (24. März 2011)

Ist noch fast serienmäßig. Hab jetzt erstmal XTR Trigger dran, und ne Reverb. Rest wird so im Laufe der nächsten Wochen ein bißchen optimiert. Soll ja ein bißchen individueller werden (und vielleicht auch leichter )

Gruß

Pinguin


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

aha... dan warst du das doch nicht.  
das eine Stumpi war kompl.durchgepimpt,- so ganz ohne standart/serien parts.


----------



## WRC206 (24. März 2011)

Wie ist das denn mit der Planung Samstag/Sonntag? Soll es dieses WE wieder so sein wie letztes WE ?


----------



## der Digge (24. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so sehen unsere donnerstag-touren aus.



schönes Rad  



~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ist bei mir ähnlich. Fahre bekannte Strecken mittlerweile immer schneller, habe aber bei den Sprüngen echt Angst.



Beim Radfahren darf man doch keine Angst haben, dass soll Spaß machen 

Ein bisschen Respekt vor großen und neuen Sprüngen kann nicht schaden, aber Angst ist fehl am Platz. Wenn du unsicher bist, lass es bleiben und fahr solange das Zeug mit dem du vertraut bist bis du sicher bist das es passt.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. März 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Beim Radfahren darf man doch keine Angst haben, dass soll Spaß machen
> 
> Ein bisschen Respekt vor großen und neuen Sprüngen kann nicht schaden, aber Angst ist fehl am Platz. Wenn du unsicher bist, lass es bleiben und fahr solange das Zeug mit dem du vertraut bist bis du sicher bist das es passt.



Dann nenn es eher Respekt. ;-) Bin heute dank Ansgar, dessen Forennamen ich leider nicht kenne, zumindest an der Grafenwaldabfahrt die erste kleine Rampe (ein Kicker ist es ja nicht wirklich gefahren), aber bei der zweiten bin ich dann, trotz dreimaligem, langsamem drauf zufahren, doch am Ende dran vorbeigefahren. 

Aber es wird besser. =) Aber diese Woche mache ich jetzt erst mal Pause. War jetzt 3 Tage hintereinander oben, hatte jeden Tag insgesamt 50km Strecke (allein 17km Hin- und 17km Rückweg) und mein Allerwertester schmerzt, genau so wie meine Waden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laintime (24. März 2011)

Hey
Ansgar ist doch mein Vorname


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (24. März 2011)

laintime schrieb:


> Hey
> Ansgar ist doch mein Vorname



Hab ja nie was anderes behauptet =P
Auf dem Rückweg hats mir irgendwie das Gewinde der Kurbel zerfetzt. Die Pedale lässt sich jetzt im linken Kurbelarm auf und ab bewegen, als sei sie nicht (richtig) festgeschraubt. Wenn ich fester drehen will, wird sie erst fest, springt dann aber direkt wieder raus. Rausdrehen geht auch nicht mehr. Weiß echt nicht woran das liegt. Außerdem habe ich weder Geld noch Lust auf eine neue Kurbel und/oder Pedale!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (25. März 2011)

na moino ^^
ich melde mich auch mal wieder 
war letzten samstag mit 3 freunden oben (haniel)
da war ja ein gewisser her mit ner schaufel und nem tues dh
und einer mit nem trek session 
x'D
naja war ja super geiles wetter
gucken wann ich wieder oben bin
jetzt wird erstmal für mein bike gespart 
ehm ehm
wie siehts mit dem neuen trail aus?
würd den ja echt gern mal sehen
lg kevin


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> schönes Rad


David
wann bist du am WE beim Bike-Bauer ?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

wer lust hat gute räder zu testen und zu fahren ,- ist gerne eingeladen. 

hier der ganze Thread--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498431


----------



## der Digge (25. März 2011)

Samstag gegen 13 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (25. März 2011)

Ich kann morgen Leider nicht mit zum Bikebauer!
Der Nachwuchs und die Pflicht ruft leider.

Am Donnerstag würde ich mich aber anschliessen und vielleicht mal die Schulstunde etwas früher beenden!
 Je nach Wetter


----------



## yakuza87 (26. März 2011)

kann heut nicht auf halde mein handgelenk ist im arsch...hoffe das ich nächste woche wieder mit am start sein kann


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. März 2011)

Hab mir jetzt bei CRC ne neue Kurbel bestellt und hoffe, dass a) ich nächste wieder fahren kann und b) die RF Atlas AM mehr aushält als die Ride XC.


----------



## der Digge (26. März 2011)

Bei CRC + Portofrei dauert es rund 7 Werktage ab Versandbestätigung bis der Kram in Dinslaken ist. Bei Überweisung kannste nochmal 3 Werktage rechnen bis der Kram raus geht. Also nächste Woche wird wohl eng.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. März 2011)

Hab mit PayPal bezahlt und hoffte auf das "in 2 Werktagen". Aber ist okay, dann warte ich halt noch eine Weile.


----------



## DerPinguin (26. März 2011)

So kann dann die nächsten Wochen doch noch nicht 

Wheelie mit Klickies üben kann weh tun..... Schlüsselbein ab 

Könnte kotzen.


----------



## WRC206 (26. März 2011)

Oh man...hier erwischt es ja einen nach dem anderen.

Wünsche euch beiden (Yakuza, Der Pinguin) gute Besserung und das ihr schnell wieder aufs Rad kommt.


----------



## yakuza87 (27. März 2011)

mein handgelenk leidet eher mehr von der arbeit und dem gewichte stemmen ;D

aber trotzdem danke..mega geiles wetter und ich kann nicht biken was schlimmeres geht wohl nicht


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (27. März 2011)

Und jetzt kommt auch noch die Sommerzeitumstellung dazu, was heiÃt, dass wir einfach mal eine Stunde mehr Zeit haben.
Ich komme aber momentan auch nicht raus. Im HR fehlt âne Speiche und die Kurbel ist im Eimer. -.-


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. März 2011)

bin wohl so gegen 7 an der halde, wenn wer bock hat oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (27. März 2011)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> na moino ^^
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder
> war letzten samstag mit 3 freunden oben (haniel)
> da war ja ein gewisser her mit ner schaufel und nem tues dh
> ...



so das war wohl ich 
der trail kommt voran wie ich gesehen hab...


----------



## yakuza87 (27. März 2011)

war heute abend doch noch mal oben auf der halde und hab ne kleine runde gemacht....trail ....echt super ...;D

noch was anderes....wer war denn der grimmig guckende ...NICHT GRÜßENDE NICOLAI fahrer mit kind im schlepptau....?????? an was das wohl gelegen hat?????


----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. März 2011)

ich werd wohl am donnerstag auch mal mitkommen auf eure haldenrunde, mir das spektakel mal anschauen.


----------



## tokessa (28. März 2011)

Wenns wetter paßt 
Mit Kind ? Bestimmt Meister Artur lol


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Die Grafenwalder Abfahrt ist herrlich zu fahren... alles TipTop 












Khujand Junior .


----------



## schroeti (28. März 2011)

schöne pics, Artur. Das Steile kommt bei der Aufnahme leider gar nicht richtig zur Geltung. Mußte demnächst besser von der Seite mal knipsen. 

Der Peter hängt Dich eh bald ab...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> schöne pics, Artur. Das Steile kommt bei der Aufnahme leider gar nicht richtig zur Geltung. Mußte demnächst besser von der Seite mal knipsen.
> 
> Der Peter hängt Dich eh bald ab...



stimmt .  
aber beim 2´ten Bild sieht man  die hang neigung .


----------



## Mr.Donut (28. März 2011)

heute jemand da?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> heute jemand da?



wir hatten "gestern" unseren spass auf der halde.  
ein typ mit fettem fullface helm und voller ausrüstung ist den Kreuzweg single trail hochgefahren. 
 







hier noch ein schönes Bild vom Peter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (28. März 2011)

ist die brücke unten am parkplatz gesperrt? sah mir eben so aus, habs mir aber nicht genau angesehen, da ich andersrum gefahren bin.
Ausgerechnet für Donnerstag ist ja jetzt erstmal Regen angesagt. Nuja mal gucken. Einigen Mitfahrern der Donnerstags-Chilloutrunde ist es übrigens möglich, sowohl hoch als auch runter geradezu sagenhaft langsam zu fahren (mir zB), ich will nur schonmal vorwarnen, nicht das es hinterher heißt "hab von nix gewusst".


----------



## tokessa (29. März 2011)

Keine sorge, wenn ich mitkomm bist du nicht mehr die langsamste


----------



## Ti-Max (29. März 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> das spektakel



Das ist noch reichlich untertrieben

Seniorenausfahrt mit Anhang


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das ist noch reichlich untertrieben
> 
> Seniorenausfahrt mit Anhang



aber einige Senioren sind furchtbar schnell.  

ich sag nur  
lordpoldy 
Ti-Max 
Loki_bottrop


PS Ani du weist doch ich bin immer in deiner nähe...  den anlieger auf der grafenwalder habe ich letzten herbst entschärft bzw. verbreitert.


----------



## lordpoldy (29. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber einige Senioren sind furchtbar schnell.
> 
> ich sag nur
> lordpoldy
> ...



Mit meinen 28 Jahren hat mich noch keiner Senior genannt

Aber an unseren Azubis merkt man das ich alt werde!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Mit meinen 28 Jahren hat mich noch keiner Senior genannt
> 
> Aber an unseren Azubis merkt man das ich alt werde!



was zählt ist die schnelligkeit. 

Poldy,- bekomme heute nen Helius AM rahmen in Gr. M. in schwarz elox. rein. 
hast du interesse. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (29. März 2011)

Theoretisch immer, hast ne PM


----------



## Ti-Max (29. März 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Mit meinen 28 Jahren hat mich noch keiner Senior genannt



Gehörst aber jetzt dazu. Pech gehabt


----------



## lordpoldy (29. März 2011)

Ja ja das leben ist hart..... Alt aber schnell!


----------



## der Digge (29. März 2011)

Zum Glück hab ich noch gute 2 Jahre


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber einige Senioren sind furchtbar schnell.
> 
> ich sag nur
> lordpoldy
> ...



 ach quatsch... ich schleich so langsam das ich den anschein mache ich fahre schon wieder rauf... 

by the way: 29 junge jahre!


----------



## Mr.Donut (30. März 2011)

wenn das so weiter geht kann nicolai ja bald rolatoren bauen xD


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht kann nicolai ja bald rolatoren bauen xD



E-Bikes werden ja schon angeboten.


----------



## tokessa (30. März 2011)

Dann lieber den rollator


----------



## Daniel12 (30. März 2011)

bin das Teil mal Probe gefahren, ist geil, allerdings mehr Moped als Bike.


----------



## Ani (30. März 2011)

ja doll... hier hagelts grad schon und für morgen ist ja auch ziemlich nass angesagt, wenn es keine unterwartete wetterbesserung gibt bin ich für morgen raus :\


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. März 2011)

ik ooooch


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (30. März 2011)

Dafür soll Samstag ja wieder so ein extremer Wettersprung kommen, wo die Minimaltemperatur bei 10°C und die Maximaltemperatur bei bis zu 25°C liegen soll, wobei es die ganze Zeit trocken bleiben soll.

Werde Samstag aber, selbst wenn mein Rad fertig werden sollte, fernbleiben, da ich mich in den Duisburger Wäldern oder im Rotbachtal aufhalten werde.


----------



## lordpoldy (30. März 2011)

Fährt morgen keiner??? Muss ich doch zur Schule???


----------



## yakuza87 (30. März 2011)

wer hat von dem unfall am sonntag auf der halde was mitbekomm??

soll bewusstlos aufgefunden wurden sein.und hand kaputalso schon richtig mies..kommt wohl aus BOT!!!
also abends hab ich sonntags nichts mitbekomm....bzw. gesehen


----------



## Der Toni (30. März 2011)

Ja, ich war bei ihm, kurz bevor der Notarzt kam. Fuß stand krumm, Arm war gebrochen und er war leidlich ansprechbar (Gehirnerschütterung). Muß auf dem Asfaltstück bergab hinter dem Feuerwachhäuschen passiert sein.
Zum Glück hatte er einen Helm auf. Der ist beim Aufschlag zerbrochen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. März 2011)

amateur/wald und wiesen radler oder ein gravity pilot?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. März 2011)

wie schafft man es, sich auf dem asphaltstück zu pflücken?


----------



## Der Toni (30. März 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> amateur/wald und wiesen radler oder ein gravity pilot?



...eher ersteres, So wie es aussah ist er wohl mit zu viel Speed die Straße runter, hat in der Kurve Angst gekriegt, ne Vollbremsung mit anschließendem Bremsplatten hingelegt, die Kontrolle dann endgültig verloren.


----------



## der Digge (30. März 2011)

Das ist garnicht so schwer, denk an Sam Hill in Val di Sole, brauch nur ein Stein oder irgenwas blöde liegen und dir verhauts das Rad ...

edit

oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Donut (30. März 2011)

hmm nciht gut...
Zum glück ist es auf der strasse passiert und ncith auf der dh wo den keiner gefunden hätte..


----------



## makkuupussi (31. März 2011)

Mr.Donut schrieb:


> hmm nciht gut...
> Zum glück ist es auf der strasse passiert und ncith auf der dh wo den keiner gefunden hätte..




Dann würden auch viele nach einer Schließung der Trails schreien, hoffendlich schlägt der Unfall nicht zu hohe Wellen. Schlimm genug das er sich verletzt hat.

Fährt heute abend jemand bei dem Wetter?

Uli


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (31. März 2011)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Dann würden auch viele nach einer Schließung der Trails schreien, hoffendlich schlägt der Unfall nicht zu hohe Wellen. Schlimm genug das er sich verletzt hat.
> []
> 
> Uli



Darüber habe ich auch letztens nachgedacht und wollte auch mit diesem Argument einen Freund endlich dazu überreden, sich nen Helm zu kaufen. Ist ja ziemlich egoistisch, anderen möglicherweise alles zu versauen, in dem man dann einfach so auf der Halde stirbt, tzz!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2011)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Fährt heute abend jemand bei dem Wetter?
> 
> Uli



wird wohl zu 99% wg dem wetter ausfallen.


----------



## yakuza87 (31. März 2011)

wer ohne helm fährt, braucht den auch nicht weil dann nix drin sein kann was geschützt werden müsste!!!!!!

sind eben meistens die CC`ler die sich legen oder auf den normalen strecken die fußgänger etwas verärgern ;D

was steht fürs WE an?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (31. März 2011)

Habe mich letztens mit so "CC Aliens" sogar richtig nett unterhalten. =)
Beginn der Unterhaltung war, dass sie mich, nachdem ich bereits 5 Minuten unten war, obwohl sie kurz nach mir gefahren sein mussten, fragten, ob ich denn überhaupt bremsen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (1. April 2011)

die " aliens " wie du sie nennst sind ja auch nett ...nur einige fahren wie die berserker die wege runter und das ohne helm....wo ich mir beim HOCHSCHIEBEN denke .......!!!!

jemand in der gegend unterwegs oder fahren wieder alle nach belgien?


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (1. April 2011)

Mich wundert es das der Hubschrauber nicht nach oben gekommen ist?!
Geht doch um einiges schneller als wenn ein RTW die Serpentinen hoch jockelt oder?
Ich war jedenfalls gerade oben aufm Schlackeberg als ich den RTW relativ gelassen hoch fahren sehen hab.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

und ihr seid auch noch stolz auf eure unterhaltung... 

ich kenne CC leute die ziehen euch mit nem klapprad ab... rauf und runter.


----------



## 3radfahrer (1. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und ihr seid auch noch stolz auf eure unterhaltung...
> 
> ich kenne CC leute die ziehen euch mit nem klapprad ab... rauf und runter.



Hust!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hust!



genau dich meine ich...


----------



## lordpoldy (1. April 2011)

Aliens können ja auch besondere Fähigkeiten haben.... Daher das schnelle hoch und runter


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (1. April 2011)

Ich habe übrigens letzte Woche  als das Wetter noch schön war zwei Mädels mit fetter DH-Ausrüstung gesehen.............ich hab gedacht ich trau meinen augen nicht O,O
Wann sieht man schonmal Mädels aufer Halde bei diesem Testosteronüberschuss


----------



## tokessa (1. April 2011)

Die haben nur die klamotten für ihre kerle getragen


----------



## LePrEsTiGe (1. April 2011)




----------



## Der Toni (1. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und ihr seid auch noch stolz auf eure unterhaltung...
> 
> ich kenne CC leute die ziehen euch mit nem klapprad ab... rauf und runter.



Ich find dieses Kastendenken auch lächerlich. Wir sind alle Biker. Die einen können dies , die anderen das besser. Na und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (1. April 2011)

Das beste ist man beherrscht alles ein bisschen, dann hat man mMn den meisten Spaß!
Ich trinke ja auch nicht nur Cola und hasse deswegen die Fanta Trinker!


----------



## tokessa (1. April 2011)

Oder man kann nix wie ich, dann kommt man auch mit jedem klar


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (1. April 2011)

Nicht, dass sich welche auf den Schlips getreten fühlen:
Ich habe absolut nichts gegen CCler, genau so wenig gegen Rennradfahrer. Daher war das mit dem "Alien" auch, wie jetzt, in Anführungszeichen geschrieben. Ich bezeichne die Rennradfahrer auch gern als "rasierte Beine Fraktion", fahre aber selber gern Rennrad, wenn ich mal eins geliehen bekomme.
Auch habe ich selber ein CC-Rad, das ich auch viel häufiger benutze als mein AM-Fully (Verhältnis: 3,5:1).
Also: locker bleiben und hoffen, dass keine weiteren Unfälle passieren. =)


----------



## WRC206 (1. April 2011)

So, ist denn jetzt was für morgen geplant? Hier oder Belgien oder noch wo anders? ...
Raus damit 

Soll ja super Wetter geben.


----------



## 3radfahrer (1. April 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Oder man kann nix wie ich, dann kommt man auch mit jedem klar



Ich kann auch nix! Dann sollten wir uns zusammen tun und ne neue Partei so in Richtung "Nixkönnendehaldehanielbikernixnutze" gründen!


----------



## imba (1. April 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> "Nixkönnendehaldehanielbikernixnutze"



Da wäre ich dabei


----------



## yakuza87 (2. April 2011)

hey leute,

war gestern im RAUM 26....das ist ein laden in gladbeck welcher sich auf gravity spezialisiert hat...die bieten einen bike service an sowie ne menge protektoren und helme..
jerseys ...
war da ne stunde drin und hab mich mit ihm unterhalten..da er selber biken geht...

schaut da mal vorbei lohnt sich!!


----------



## Der Toni (2. April 2011)

Hast du die Adresse?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (2. April 2011)

An der Adresse wÃ¤re ich auch interessiert. Eine kurze Google-Suche ergab bei mir eben nichts.

War heute aus Ermangelung eines funktionierenden Fullys nach Monaten mal wieder mit dem CC-Hardtail oben und fuhr dann die Grafenwalder Abfahrt herunter. Ich habe echt gemerkt, dass ich sehr froh darÃ¼ber bin, noch ein Fully zu haben. Man ist das Rad gesprungen und war das alles hartâ¦!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (3. April 2011)

also ist die voss straße gegenüber der sparkasse und der DEVK..hat aber nur ab mittwoch bis freitag von 18bis20uhr auf...samstag von 11 bis 14uhr...
wie gesagt super nett...hat oneal und platzangst da und wenn nicht wird sofort bestellt...

ich werde lieber zu ihm gehen und nen biker unterstützen der nen laden besitzt hier in der gegend als internet zu ordern...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (3. April 2011)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> also ist die voss straße gegenüber der sparkasse und der DEVK..hat aber nur ab mittwoch bis freitag von 18bis20uhr auf...samstag von 11 bis 14uhr...[]



Müsste demnach laut Google-Maps irgendwo im 200er Hausnummernbereich sein.


----------



## tokessa (4. April 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nix! Dann sollten wir uns zusammen tun und ne neue Partei so in Richtung "Nixkönnendehaldehanielbikernixnutze" gründen!



 Gute idee


----------



## Ani (6. April 2011)

wenn ihr morgen fahren solltet, bitte nicht auf mich warten, ich komm wahrscheinlich nicht vorbei, da ich mir ne erkältung eingefangen habe. geht zwar schon wieder besser aber so richtig weg ist es noch nicht :\


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (6. April 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr Donnerstags noch gleich? Habe 18 Uhr im Kopf, passt das?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2011)

Ani 
und ich habe heuschnupfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> heuschnupfen



is aber besser als gras rauchen...

bin wohl doch erst in 2 wochen dabei, meine teile sind nicht lieferbar...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (7. April 2011)

Wer ist denn dann überhaupt nachher da und zu welcher Uhrzeit? 18 Uhr würde ich so eben schaffen, da ich bis 17 Uhr Schulsport habe und von Dinslaken fahre.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dann überhaupt nachher da und zu welcher Uhrzeit? 18 Uhr würde ich so eben schaffen, da ich bis 17 Uhr Schulsport habe und von Dinslaken fahre.



treffpunkt ist immer zw. 18-18:30 Uhr unten am schranken parkplatz.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (7. April 2011)

Okay, dann passt das ja perfekt. =) Werde mich dann nachher gleich nach Sport auf den Weg machen und hoffe, dass ich mich in Sport nicht so sehr verausgabe, dass nicht mehr als 20 km/h auf dem Hinweg gehen (<= eher unwahrscheinlichâ¦)


----------



## Der Toni (7. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ....
> und ich habe heuschnupfen.



http://www.allergie.hexal.de/allergie-produkte/lorano/

Hilft und macht nicht müde


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (7. April 2011)

Am Hauptstraßenparkplatz gegenüber Restaurant oder an der kleinen Brücke?


----------



## skaster (7. April 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Am Hauptstraßenparkplatz gegenüber Restaurant oder an der kleinen Brücke?


An der kleinen Brücke unten am Kreuzweg.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (7. April 2011)

Bis 18.25 Uhr habe ich an dem BrÃ¼ckenparkplatz am
FuÃ des Kreuzweges gewartet, aber es kam keiner. =(
Bin dann aber, damit sich der Weg gelohnt hat, hochgefahren. Hab auch noch 5 Mountainbiker (2,3) gesehen, weiÃ aber nicht, ob die wegen des Threads hier oben waren oder einfach so. 
Bin dann drei Mal die Grafenwalder Abfahrt runter und dann wieder nach Hause. 

A propos GW-Abfahrt: Ist der kleine Drop, der von vorne mit Holz befestigt ist (auf halbem Weg nach unten) fahrbar? Habe wegen der BÃ¤ume Links immer Bedenken und fahre dran vorbei. Den Sprung fast ganz oben nehme ich mittlerweile, aber das Dingâ¦


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. April 2011)

alles fahrbar


----------



## OneWheeler (8. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einigen Monaten hatten wir uns hier gemeinsam bei Herzblut getroffen und dort beschlossen beim Bergbau eine Anfrage zu starten ob der seit Jahren geplante MTB Parcours endlich umgesetzt werden kann.

kurz eine ständige MTB Strecke wird es mit der DSK nicht geben.
Das befahren der Halde ist aber nicht untersagt, nur das verlassen der Wege, wie schon immer, es bleibt alles beim alten.
Wenn der RVR kommt gibt es wieder eine Chance.

Hier einige Auszüge aus den Schreiben von DSK und Sportbund:

Herr Kubitz vom Bottroper Sportbund ist für uns alleine bei der DSK vorstellig geworden.

Die DSK hat sich eingehend beraten und das Schreiben liegt nun vor:

"...gegen ein solches Vorhaben ausgesprochen"

Begründung:
...."Der tötliche Unfall des Mountainbikers im Jahre 2005, der noch nicht vollständig aus der Bergaufsicht entlassene Haldenkörper und die in der letzten Zeit vorgefundenen illegal erbauten Rampen der Mountainbiker haben zu diesem Entschluss geführt."...
(Anmerkung von mir: hier steht indirekt, das der Bedarf da ist und steigt)

"..unterstützen wir ...eine einmal jährlich stattfindende Veranstaltung. Die Veranstaltung wird durch den Verein überwacht und kontrolliert durchgeführt. 
Eine ständige Kontrolle eines dauerhaft eingerichteten Parcours kann keiner ableisten....."

Der Bottroper Sportbund meint dazu:

"...Schade, vielleicht klappt es in einigen Jahren, wenn der RVR die Halde erwirbt"

genau da, sollten wir jetzt ansetzen, denn das der Bedarf da ist und ständig steigt, stellt ja selbst die DSK fest.

Wenn ich heraus bekommen habe wann die Halde einen neuen Eigentümer bekommt oder wenn hier im Forum jemand ist der das weis sollte das hier einmal öffentlich gemacht werden.

onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. April 2011)

das was du interpretierst würde ich aber eher so empfinden, das diese ganze sache eher dem dsk ein dorn im auge ist.

ebenfalls der unfall 2005, wie soll das denn weitergehen? klar ist so etwas tragisch, jedoch kann auch ein fussgänger auf der halde stürzen und sich schwer oder sogar tödlich verletzen.

in meinen augen ist das ganze doch ein herber rückschlag. vorallem da ja laut einigen hier die grobe streckenführung schon in den hang gefräst werden sollte für eine begehung. sowas kommt mir immer noch komisch vor. ohne genehmigung kann sowas böse nach hinten losgehen.

das immer wieder welche hingehen und (auch später) illegal rampen und shores bauen, das lässt sich selbst mit einer legalen strecke nicht verhindern. (siehe halde hoppenbruch)



OneWheeler schrieb:


> Herr Kubitz vom Bottroper Sportbund ist für uns alleine bei der DSK vorstellig geworden.
> 
> Die DSK hat sich eingehend beraten und das Schreiben liegt nun vor:
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2011)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> wie schon immer, es bleibt alles beim alten.



und genau das wusste ich schon immer.


----------



## yakuza87 (9. April 2011)

naja schade frank also müssen wir uns einfach weiter bemühen und nicht wie andere alles schon vorher wissen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

können uns ja mal auf der halde treffen ..

und bis jetz kam auch noch nix wegen den neuen strecken also einfach weiter machen wie bisher


----------



## Noklos (16. April 2011)

Hier ist ja nicht im Moment nicht viel los, wer fährt denn jetzt die Tage mal auf die Halde oder in der Umgebung? 


Hier noch ein paar kleine Fotos von heute...















Gruß


----------



## roadspeedy (16. April 2011)

Sieht super aus!
Nutz die Strecke für mich mit!


----------



## toranoxx (16. April 2011)

schöne Bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

ich war gestern 3x rauf,- 3x runter,- die grafenwalder is ein traum... 

Niklas
 wo genau ist der anlieger ?


wir sind heute ab 18 uhr oben...


----------



## Benu (19. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder, bis auf die Körperhaltung im Anlieger sieht komisch aus oder nicht?
(Senf und Ende)


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2011)

Ani,- Peter,- und ich waren gestern oben... alles TOP ! 

Wie schaut es mit den "DONNERSTAG-RUNDE" aus ?
sollen wir für den 21.04.11 was ausmachen ?
wer kommt mit ? 

zw. 18-18:30 Uhr Schranke. bzw. Parkpl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (19. April 2011)

Ich bin für diesen Donnerstag raus aber Ti-Max und ich fahren morgen nach Wibe. Ist noch wer da oder hat Lust ?


----------



## Ani (19. April 2011)

hab die woche leider nicht frei

donnerstag bin ich aber dabei, tobi denke ich mal auch


----------



## lordpoldy (19. April 2011)

Ich bin in trittenheim an der Mosel! Also auch raus!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (19. April 2011)

Bin eventuell auch am Donnerstag da.


----------



## Barper (20. April 2011)

Ich würde mich am Donnerstag gerne anschließen.

Ist als Treffpunkt der Parkplatz am Kreuzweg gemeint, wo auch die kleine Fußgängerbrücke ist?


----------



## Ti-Max (20. April 2011)

Bin für Donnerstag auch raus, da ich aufgrund der Feiertage noch einkaufen muss

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

Barper schrieb:


> Ich würde mich am Donnerstag gerne anschließen.
> 
> Ist als Treffpunkt der Parkplatz am Kreuzweg gemeint, wo auch die kleine Fußgängerbrücke ist?


ganz genau... ^^

ehhh... Ti. guten hunger.


----------



## Noklos (21. April 2011)

Werde auch mal vorbeigucken, wenn ich es schaffe  
Bis nachher dann vielleicht


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

aaarg...  gerade nen aufmass term. in alstaden aufs auge gedrückt bekommen.
versuche pünktl. da zu sein.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. April 2011)

Wie lange geht die Runde normalerweise etwa? Um 19 Uhr beginnt in Dinslaken nämlich die Osterfeier meiner DRK-Bereitschaft. Werde so oder so später erscheinen. Die Frage: wie spät?


----------



## toranoxx (21. April 2011)

Würde mich heute auch gern Eurer Truppe anschließen. Hoffe, dass es zeitlich bei mir klappt. Wird rauf gefahren oder geschoben?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Wie lange geht die Runde normalerweise etwa? Um 19 Uhr beginnt in Dinslaken nämlich die Osterfeier meiner DRK-Bereitschaft. Werde so oder so später erscheinen. Die Frage: wie spät?



@Mr-X wenn alle da sind und sehr viel geqwatscht wird  kanns schon was dauern...

so bin weg. 
Artur

ps. @toranoxx 
leider haben für heute die meisten schon abgesagt,- u. gleichzeitich für nächsten donnerstag zugesagt.


----------



## Noklos (21. April 2011)

ich komme noch mit 1-2 Personen dazu...
Wir sind um zehn nach 6 da und warten dann.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (21. April 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt auch mal los. Ein kleiner Abstecher durchs Rotbachtal und dann bin ich irgendwann zwischen 18 und 18.20 Uhr da. =)


----------



## toranoxx (21. April 2011)

Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn's heute nicht ganz unfallfrei ausgegangen ist..


----------



## pianobiker (21. April 2011)

hey leute, 
ich war heute auch mal wieder auf der halde (was heißt mal wieder, vorgestern und gestern erst oben gewesen ) ..
ich weiß ja nicht was ihr so für fahrer seid, hab den eindruck ihr macht alle freeride? 

naja tut auch nix zur sache, wollte nur mal meinen ärger über 3 radfahrer hier loswerden, die mir heute auf dem weg die halde hoch entgegen kamen..

es kann doch nicht sein, dass man auf dem weg zur halde hoch um sein leben fürchten muss, weil irgendein biker meint mit vollgas um eine uneinsichtige kurve geschossen zu kommen und dann auch noch in die gegenspur zu fahren? ich geh nicht davon aus dass das einer von euch war, aber in dem moment hätte ich den echt gern vom rad geholt, helm hatte der natürlich auch nicht auf..
auf meiner abfahrt dann das gleiche.. vor mir waren 2 jugendliche (~14), die auch ohne rücksicht auf verluste die fußgängerwege runtergebrettert sind.. ich mein okay, wenn man gas geben möchte dann soll man das machen, aber dann doch bitte vor der spitzkehre abbremsen und nicht mit blockiertem hinterrad um die kurve driften, während einem kurz zuvor noch ne ganze gruppe jogger entgegen gekommen ist..
wie gesagt, ich gehe nicht davon aus dass das jemand aus diesem forum war..
rücksicht ist in meinen augen das wichtigste, vor allem wenn man wege nutzt, welche bekanntermaßen auch von fußgängern benutzt werden. 

wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal, CC-Fahrer, meldet euch mal !  Fahr eigentlich regelmäßig zur halde und dann meistens zügig nach oben (2tes ritzel vorne mus reichen !) und dann die abfahrten..
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (21. April 2011)

pianobiker schrieb:


> .... und dann meistens zügig nach oben (2tes ritzel vorne mus reichen !) und dann die abfahrten..
> bis dann


Ja und, fahr mit meinem 18,5 Kg Gemini auch notfalls auf dem 36er Blatt den Kreuzweg hoch .
Diejenigen die ich kennengelernt habe, fahren alle mit Helm, von denen wird es wohl niemand gewesen sein.
Im Gladbeck, Kirchhellen, Bottroper.. Thread wird CC gefahren, auch die ein oder andere Halde.


Gruß
Christoph


----------



## pianobiker (21. April 2011)

ging mir auch nicht um irgendein schwanzvergleich sondern einfach nur darum um zu sehen obs hier überhaupt leute gibt die ähnlich fahren. aber danke


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. April 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn's heute nicht ganz unfallfrei ausgegangen ist..



Bei so Killerdrops und ühüüübelster Action bleibt so was halt nicht aus. 





Okay, eigentlich konnte ich mich bei der Abfahrt von den Totems zum Kreuz einfach nicht entscheiden, ob ich links den breiten Schotterweg oder rechts den um einiges kleineren Weg durchs Gras nehme. Entschied mich dann dafür, zu bremsen, aber nicht vor dem Abhang mit den Dornen und Brennnesseln zum Stehen zu kommen =P


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. April 2011)

pianobiker schrieb:


> ... wollte nur mal meinen ärger über 3 radfahrer hier loswerden, ...



Ich hab mich grad erst verlesen und erschrocken!!!


----------



## CC-Freak (22. April 2011)

pianobiker schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich war heute auch mal wieder auf der halde (was heißt mal wieder, vorgestern und gestern erst oben gewesen ) ..
> ich weiß ja nicht was ihr so für fahrer seid, hab den eindruck ihr macht alle freeride?
> 
> ...



Wenn du Bock hast kannst ja PN schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Ani (22. April 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Entschied mich dann dafür, zu bremsen, aber nicht vor dem Abhang mit den Dornen und Brennnesseln zum Stehen zu kommen =P



Sah von oben auf jeden Fall wild aus (was ich durch die riesen Staubwolke die du verursacht hast halt so erkennen konnte, ohne mich selber hinzulegen...)
wenn ihr jungs aber nächste mal wieder so schnell den kreuzweg hochdonnert muss ich mir n motor installieren oder so. einglück haben wir anschließend machmal! ganz kurze!! pausen gemacht.


----------



## laintime (22. April 2011)

Es ist im Moment so schön da oben. Herrlich grün alles.

Nur hat irgendeiner ne Ahnung, was mit der Treppe Richtung Chinarestaurant passiert ist? Da liegen jetzt einfach unten und oben 2 fette Baumstämme, die Stufen sind rausgerissen worden und überall ist Flatterband mit "Lebensgefahr" drauf...

Der Typ an der Feuerwache meinte, dass das die Leute von der Zeche waren, die kein Bock auf Radfahrer haben.

Gruß
Ansgar


----------



## Ani (23. April 2011)

ja ist schon sei dienstag so, bzw. da ist es mir 0aufgefallen
der schotterweg wird an der stelle anscheinend neu gemacht (büsche und gras geschnitten, überall liegt neuer sand rum)... vermutlich hatten die leute von der zeche keine lust das da ständig die radfahrer runterfahren wärend die fussgänger da hochlaufen. ist ja auch n bisschen komisch gemacht... erst kommt eine treppe nach oben und dann endet der weg praktisch, da hat sich der trampelpfad für viele fussgänger anscheinend geradezu angeboten. 
wenn die da fertig sind mit "renovieren" hätte ich schon eine alternatividee...

so, jetzt aber sachen gepackt und losgefahren...


----------



## Niiils (26. April 2011)

Mit der Treppe hab ich auch gesehn -.- total dumm einfach, jetzt kann man nichtmals mehr da mit seinem fahrrad hoch, wegen diesen riesigen baumstämmen. Wo die treppe vorhher war, haben die jetzt sogar schon kleine bäume gepflanzt. Die wollen das da anscheinend komplett dicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2011)

niiils, du kannst das nicht von deinem rechner hier verlinken


----------



## Niiils (26. April 2011)

jaja ich weiß xD wollt ein bild hochladen und hab gedahct ich kann das einfach da reinziehn aber muss man ja mit anhang hochalden...


----------



## der Digge (26. April 2011)

Niiils schrieb:


> Mit der Treppe hab ich auch gesehn -.- total dumm einfach, jetzt kann man nichtmals mehr da mit seinem fahrrad hoch, wegen diesen riesigen baumstämmen. Wo die treppe vorhher war, haben die jetzt sogar schon kleine bäume gepflanzt. Die wollen das da anscheinend komplett dicht machen.



Finde ich gut, von der Treppe aus geht es doch nur noch die single trails hoch, die zwar spaßig aber bisher zu normalen Tageszeiten auf Grund der ganzen "verirrten" Fußgänger nicht gerade safe zu fahren sind.


----------



## Niiils (27. April 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, von der Treppe aus geht es doch nur noch die single trails hoch, die zwar spaßig aber bisher zu normalen Tageszeiten auf Grund der ganzen "verirrten" Fußgänger nicht gerade safe zu fahren sind.



Ja das stimmt. Es werden deutlich weniger den trail da hochlaufen. Ich denke mal, dass sie u.a. auch deswegen das da dicht machen, damit nich mehr so viele die kleinen wege hoch und runder laufen.                           Find nur halt ein bisschen schade, dass man jetzt nich mehr den letzten teil neben der strecke runterfahrn kann. der hat eigentllich immer noch richtig spass gemacht. naja ist ja nur ein stück...solange die da nich noch mehr machen ist ja alles gut


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. April 2011)

Da ist man mal anderthalb Jahr in Deutschland unterwegs und wenn man wiederkommt wurde auf der Halde gebaut wie wahnsinnig. *lach*
War gestern auf Eurer Downhill-Strecke unterwegs, aber da muss ich noch viiieelll üben bevor ich wenigstens die "normalen" Abfahrten alle runter komme. Von Sprüngen will ich mal gar nicht reden...aber sonst echt gut gemacht. *gg*


----------



## kerthor (27. April 2011)

Hallo,
kann mir mal jemand erklären wo die Treppe sein soll?

Mfg Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (27. April 2011)

von dem parkplatz der kirchellenerstraße aus, den mittleren weg gewählt, der zweite anstieg wäre dann die treppe


----------



## Ani (27. April 2011)

tja, wo sie jetzt ist weiß nur die rag, aber da war sie mal


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (28. April 2011)

Wer wird heute Abend auf der Halde sein? Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall hinbemühen, sofern der Wetterbericht nichts böses vorhersagt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2011)

evtl bin ich dabei, das weiss ich aber noch net. kommt drauf an wie ich zeit habe...


----------



## Ani (28. April 2011)

das wetter ist mir heute zu durchwachsen, ich verschiebs fahren wohls aufs we


----------



## Mr.Donut (28. April 2011)

immer diese schönwetterfahrer  xD


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2011)

also ich sag mal so, ich bin heut ne feste grösse mit der man rechnen muss...

klartext: ich bin da. wo und wann treffpunkt?

khujand?? biste auch vor ort?? bring dann bitte den bericht mit! danke!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (28. April 2011)

Ich oute mich dann auch mal als Schönwetterfahrer. Hier in Dinslaken fängt es gerade richtig fein an zu regnen und so wird es sich vermutlich fortsetzen. Sollte es bis 17 Uhr nicht besser werden, wo von ich ausgehe, bleibe ich zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2011)

da sich nun immer noch keiner wirklich dazu geäussert hat und ich kein bock auf alleine fahren habe, habe ich nun doch anders geplant.


----------



## Barper (28. April 2011)

Ich wäre heute auch gerne eine Runde auf der Halde gefahren, aber bei dem Wetter macht das keinen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2011)

wir standen schon um 17 Uhr  "startklar" danach kams dicke vom himmel...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. April 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ich oute mich dann auch mal als Schönwetterfahrer. Hier in Dinslaken fängt es gerade richtig fein an zu regnen und so wird es sich vermutlich fortsetzen. Sollte es bis 17 Uhr nicht besser werden, wo von ich ausgehe, bleibe ich zu Hause.



Ich war heute mit 'nem Kollegen von 16 Uhr bis 19 Uhr in Dinslaken unterwegs mit den Rädern - so schlimm war es nicht - bis wir um 19 Uhr zurück zum Auto gefahren sind, da regnete es dann wie aus Eimern, so dass wir wenigstens nochmal komplett durchnässt wurden. 
Demnächst werde ich aber auch mal Donnerstags bei Euch mitfahren (also Euch aufhalten), versprochen.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (28. April 2011)

Mag sein, aber wenn der Treff um etwa 18.30 beginnt und gegen 20 Uhr endet, muss ich auch noch 16km zurückradeln. ;-)


----------



## Mr.Donut (29. April 2011)

ich habe noch 2,3 km mehr... wenn du schnell bist schaffst du es ja bis du es um 20 vor 9 komplett dunkel ist


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (29. April 2011)

Die Dunkelheit ist nicht das Problem. Nur die ganze Strecke durch Regen zu fahren ist mies.


----------



## Noklos (30. April 2011)

Moin jemand unterwegs? HEute ist ja doch noch recht windig gewesen...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2011)

wir waren gestern 3x oben... leider tummeln sich immer mehr fussgänger auf der grafenwalder rumm 

"obacht leute"


----------



## Noklos (3. Mai 2011)

Donnerstagsrunde steht fest?   18.30 wie immer?


----------



## othu (3. Mai 2011)

Nehmt ihr auch dicke, ortsfremde Anfänger mit?
Artur kenne ich, sonst wäre es Neuland...
Was muss man mitbringen?

Licht, Hütchen (Fullface oder Tour), Schoner?
Wie lange (Zeit/km) geht es so in der Regel?

18.30 ist leider ziemlich knapp bei mir, würde es aber gerne mal ausprobieren...

Grüße
Otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch dicke, mit?



 noch dicker ?


----------



## tokessa (3. Mai 2011)

Hast ganz schön zugelegt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2011)

die kleine pummelfee 

nene, der khujand hat nich zugelegt, das ist ne softshell-panzerjacke... ganz neu, prototypenstatus sozusagen


----------



## othu (3. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> noch dicker ?



Werden wir ja heute Abend sehen, ich vermute schon...
Laut Waage: 110kg, Tendenz zum Glück wieder fallend 


Nehmt ihr mich denn nun mal mit?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Werden wir ja heute Abend sehen, ich vermute schon...
> Laut Waage: 110kg, Tendenz zum Glück wieder fallend
> 
> 
> Nehmt ihr mich denn nun mal mit?



Otto 
wir waren über ostern im Schwäbischen,- grillen,- sätzle und co. haben voll zu/angeschlagen.  

bring deinen rahmen doch einfach mal am Donnerstag mit... 

wenn die Ratinger auch kommen,- können sie dir ja den Weg zeigen.


----------



## othu (3. Mai 2011)

Ne, ich komm schon heute, bin da etwas unter Termindruck wenn du verstehst... aber abholen könnte ich ihn ev. an einem Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Ne, ich komm schon heute, bin da etwas unter Termindruck wenn du verstehst... aber abholen könnte ich ihn ev. an einem Donnerstag



so machen wirs... 
wann kommste heute ?


----------



## Barper (3. Mai 2011)

Ich komme am Donnerstag gerne wieder mit, hat letztes mal Spaß gemacht


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Mai 2011)

Ratingen ist noch Planlos, ich habe ein bisschen Stress auf der Arbeit 
Vielleicht reicht es nur für ein bisschen DH Training bei uns in Kw


----------



## makkuupussi (4. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die kleine pummelfee
> 
> nene, der khujand hat nich zugelegt, das ist ne softshell-panzerjacke... ganz neu, prototypenstatus sozusagen


 
stimmt nicht, ist nicht neu. Habe ich schon seit Jahren, nennt sich
subkutane-soft-protection.

Ich versuche Donnerstag dabei zu sein, vielleicht schaffe ich es diesmal.

schöne Grüße Uli


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2011)

^^^    
ahhh Schade Nici... evtl. schaffst du es ja doch. 

"wir" sind 1000%tig um 18:15Uhr auf dem Parkpl.  wer kommt noch alles ?


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2011)

erstmal ABO hier.
artur schwärmt bei mir immer von eurer halde.
wir (meine bessere hälfte und ich) müssen das als "Ruhrtaler" echt mal schaffen mitzukommen.
bis bald


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (4. Mai 2011)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch morgen wieder da sein. Da ich wieder direkt vom Sportunterricht aus losfahre, bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es bis 18.15 Uhr schaffe. Wird wahrscheinlich eher so 18.30 Uhr werden.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "wir" sind 1000%tig um 18:15Uhr auf dem Parkpl.  wer kommt noch alles ?



bin diesmal da... (schieberfraktion )


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> schieberfraktion



egal... hauptsache bike funktioniert.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> egal... hauptsache bike funktioniert.



besser den je... 

kommende woche muss ich noch konusschlüssel besorgen, will hinten auf schraubachse umrüsten...

btw: khujand? kannste den testbericht vom ladyshapa mitbringen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kannste den testbericht vom ladyshapa mitbringen??



jepp mach ich...


----------



## Ti-Max (4. Mai 2011)

Bin leider raus für morgen, muss meine Erkältung auskurieren


----------



## der Digge (5. Mai 2011)

habe ich zum glück endlich halbwegs, wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt werde ich wohl nacher auch mal vorbei schauen, bisschen quatschen und Bremsen einfahren


----------



## Ani (5. Mai 2011)

hiho,
heute war ich leider einfach zu kaputt um mitzufahren, nächste woche bin ich leider beruflich verhindert :| was steht denn so am wochenende an?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> ...bisschen quatschen und Bremsen einfahren



das haben wir ja wohl ausgiebig getan...
grad wieder daheim, bissl "ausschwitzen", gleich erstma duschen... 

insider: ja! ich fahre meine bremsen im moto-style!


----------



## Freeride Rules. (5. Mai 2011)

@ Mr X 
kanns sein das du öfter am bahnhof unterwegs bist und öfter auch mal mit nem mädel die auch  gaint fährt x'D?
meist mit helm und rucksack biste unterwegs wenn du das bist ^^
lg kevin
PS. Nächsten monta kann ich dank Loki´s Geschenk auch endlich wieder mit zur Haniel ^^


----------



## toranoxx (5. Mai 2011)

Hat Spass gemacht Bin schon ewig nicht mehr 3 x hochgefahren.
Bis demnächst...


----------



## Noklos (5. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> insider: ja! ich fahre meine bremsen im moto-style!





wieso denn so etwas?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2011)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> PS. Nächsten monat kann ich dank Loki´s Geschenk auch endlich wieder mit zur Haniel ^^



psssst...



Noklos schrieb:


> wieso denn so etwas?



is halt so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (5. Mai 2011)

insider: ja! ich fahre meine bremsen im moto-style! 

Tut aber offensichtlich dem Sattel nicht gut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2011)

tausendmal denkt man dran, bescheid zu sagen... nu gut... das war einmal zuviel jetze


----------



## Noklos (5. Mai 2011)

Okay reicht jetzt 
wir klären das woanders...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2011)

ich finds lustig... halt kein beinbruch. der tag heute war saugut...


----------



## Barper (5. Mai 2011)

War heute echt klasse


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (5. Mai 2011)

Freeride Rules. schrieb:


> @ Mr X
> kanns sein das du öfter am bahnhof unterwegs bist und öfter auch mal mit nem mädel die auch  gaint fährt x'D?
> meist mit helm und rucksack biste unterwegs wenn du das bist ^^
> lg kevin



Jupp, passt denke ich. =P Meine Freundin hat ein Giant Terrago W in weiß und den Helm habe ich immer hinten am Rucksack befestigt, wenn ich irgendwo hinfahre.
Aber wo bist du immer? =P

Wer (Benutzernamen) war heute alles auf der Halde? Nur mal der Zuordnung halber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2011)

also mir war da... der mit dem tollwut und der sigma...

hatte, wenn ich dich richtig zuordne, mit euch noch ne weile gequatscht wo ihr die räder verpackt habt.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (5. Mai 2011)

Da ich den Benutzernamen schon nicht ändern kann, so dass ich im Kontakt außerhalb des Internets diesen anderen leicht erklären kann, habe ich mal mein Foto geändert. 

Jupp, bin der andere böse rote. =P


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (6. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, für die, die es noch immer nicht sahen: Ich fuhr heute mal zur ehemaligen Treppe hoch und machte Fotos:


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

nach der ersten gemächlichen und trägen  runde,- mit viel gesabbel u. fachsimpelei (gehört ja auch dazu)  
wurden die nächsten 2 runden doch deutlich schneller... (na ja bis auf mich+sohn),- 
muss etwas auf meinen "anhang" aufpassen... wenn ich schnell werde,- wird er auch automatisch schnell,- u das hat ab und an folgen. 
evtl. kann ich ihn überlisten,- u. ihn mal zu hause lassen.  

sonntach is Willingen angesagt.


----------



## Markus1234 (6. Mai 2011)

Sieht ja gut aus, hinter dem Stamm an der ExTreppe braucht sich ja jetzt nur Erde sammeln, z.B. durch Erosion. Wie waere denn dann die Landezone? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr da..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2011)

Markus1234 schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus, hinter dem Stamm an der ExTreppe braucht sich ja jetzt nur Erde sammeln, z.B. durch Erosion. Wie waere denn dann die Landezone? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr da..



lol... genau das ging mir beim anblick der bilder auch durch den kopf.


----------



## NoPussyWay (6. Mai 2011)

Wie hoch ist oben der Stamm? Sieht so aus als wenn das noch mit nem ordentlichen Bunny zu schaffen wäre!?

Werd mir das nachher mal aus der nähe ansehen


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (6. Mai 2011)

Der Stamm oben dürfte genau so hoch sein, wie der unten. Ich könnte nicht darüber springen, aber mit ein bisschen Erde und Bunnyhop-Erfahrung, die über 20cm Sprunghöhe hinaus geht, ist das sicher machbar. ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

Schon cool. Jetz baut der Betreiber die Strecken selbst, ohne es zu merken


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Schon cool. Jetz baut der Betreiber die Strecken selbst, ohne es zu merken



schade das du nich dabei warst... wir waren ges. 10 Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schade das du nich dabei warst... wir waren ges. 10 Leute.



Joh, ich habe mich auch geärgert und dabei ordentlich ausgerotzt


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> evtl. kann ich ihn überlisten,- u. ihn mal zu hause lassen.



Pass mal lieber auf, dass er Dich nicht überlistet...


----------



## NoPussyWay (6. Mai 2011)

@Mr.X
son Baum ist das fürn Anfang nicht so schwer wie ne Bank oder sowas. Durch die Rundung ist es nicht so schlimm wenn man nicht hoch genug kommt. Ganz im Gegenteil, daduch kann man sich auch mal ordentlich raus kicken lassen! 
(nur mit der Schräge solltest du dann aufpassen  )


----------



## skaster (6. Mai 2011)

Markus1234 schrieb:


> Sieht ja gut aus, hinter dem Stamm an der ExTreppe braucht sich ja jetzt nur Erde sammeln, z.B. durch Erosion. Wie waere denn dann die Landezone? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr da..


Meinst du mit einem Erosionsbeschleuniger 





geht's besser


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Pass mal lieber auf, dass er Dich nicht überlistet...



könnt schon sein... er hat sich der "schieberfraktion" um Loki und dem Diggen angeschlossen. 
die findet er cooler als uns hochfahrer.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> könnt schon sein... er hat sich der "schieberfraktion" um Loki und dem Diggen angeschlossen.
> die findet er cooler als uns hochfahrer.




Ich glaube, es lag nicht am Hochfahren

Bist Du nach dem harten Winter hochgefahren


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Bist Du nach dem harten Winter hochgefahren



ja 3x.


----------



## der Digge (6. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> muss etwas auf meinen "anhang" aufpassen... wenn ich schnell werde,- wird er auch automatisch schnell,- u das hat ab und an folgen.
> evtl. kann ich ihn überlisten,- u. ihn mal zu hause lassen.



bring Peter ruhig mit solange er Spaß dabei hat, gerade ne Feierabendrunde muss nicht nur Vollgas sein. Wenn du mal ne Abfahrt laufen lassen willst findet sich bei so ner Bunt gemischten Truppe bestimmt immer irgendwer der den Jung ein bisschen bremsen kann ...

... bergauf haben Loki und ich das gestern ja auch geschaft


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2011)

genau so ist es...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (8. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt los und werde dann ein paar Mal die Halde hoch- und wieder herunterfahren.


----------



## Freeride Rules. (8. Mai 2011)

kk "Mr X" 
wenn ich dich ads nächste mal am bhf sehe sprech ich dich an x'D


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (8. Mai 2011)

Ich weiÃ nicht mehr, wer es sagte, aber ich bemerkte heute, dass âUnterhaltet euch nicht mit dem FeuerwÃ¤chter am grÃ¼nen Turmâ eine sehr sinnvolle Warnung ist. Nach knapp 25 Minuten, wo er Ã¼ber Gott und die Welt erzÃ¤hlte, kam dann zum GlÃ¼ck irgendein mit ihm befreundeter, den er liebevoll als âder Schalkefanâ bezeichnete.

Sah spÃ¤ter auch noch irgendeinen Deppen, der ohne Helm mit Downhiller die Grafenwalder Abfahrt runterfuhr. Das wÃ¤re lustig geworden, wenn der sich hingelegt und die Besitzer der Halde das mitbekommen hÃ¤ttenâ¦


----------



## Stefan86 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder oben. Ist euch auch der ganze neue Schotter aufgefallen? Das ist teilweise ja so tief, dass es sich wie auf rohen Eiern fahren anfühlt. Gerade auf dem Kreuzweg in den Kehren kippt man ja fast um so wie sich die Räder da eingraben. 
Ne im Ernst, war irgendwie blöd zu fahren heute.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> bring Peter ruhig mit solange er Spaß dabei hat, gerade ne Feierabendrunde muss nicht nur Vollgas sein. Wenn du mal ne Abfahrt laufen lassen willst findet sich bei so ner Bunt gemischten Truppe bestimmt immer irgendwer der den Jung ein bisschen bremsen kann ...
> 
> ... bergauf haben Loki und ich das gestern ja auch geschaft



klaa doch David   euch vertraue ich blind...  

übrigens,- Willingen war fantastisch.


----------



## DerPinguin (10. Mai 2011)

@Stefan

Jo ist echt etwas blöde. Bin jetzt nach meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch wieder unterwegs und das ist schon en bisschen tricky. Naja hab ja jetzt auch Plattformpedale und nach ein paar Tagen herumrutschen auf eben diesen auch vernünftige Schuhe. Aber wenn man eh ein bisschen unsicher ist (weil man halt auf keinen Fall unsanft absteigen sollte) ist das schon unangenehm. Klasse sind auch die zwei Baumstämme, vor allem wenn man diese das erste Mal überraschend entdeckt. Aber vielleicht lässt sich daraus ja wirklich ein fahrbares Hindernis entwickeln  

Versuche am Donnerstag auch mal dabei zu sein. Ist das immer noch 18:00 am Kreuzweg?

Gruß vom Pinguin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (10. Mai 2011)

Zwischen 18 und 18.30 Uhr treffen wir uns und um 18.30 Uhr ist dann Abfahrt.

Treffpunkt ist am Kreuzweganfang, wo die Schranke, Brücke und Parkplatz sind.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2011)

wir sind heute nicht dabei.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (12. Mai 2011)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch nicht da sein. Sollte ich doch losfahren, bin ich halt da, aber sicher ist es nicht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2011)

wer kommt denn heute überhaupt?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2011)

Loki  
brauche deine  adresse bitte... per PM !


----------



## toranoxx (12. Mai 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wer kommt denn heute überhaupt?


 
wollte eigentlich heute mit dir mein Froggy raufschieben


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2011)

hmm... dann muss ich wohl doch mit dem downhiller kommen, wa?

wollt heut an sich mal die "alltagsschlampe" ausprobieren...


----------



## toranoxx (12. Mai 2011)

...oder langsam hinten die Straße rauf, sollte noch klappen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Mai 2011)

ja wer kommtn nu noch??


----------



## Noklos (15. Mai 2011)

kleine Runde auf der Halde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (15. Mai 2011)

schönes Video, Niklas
Heute noch jemand oben?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (15. Mai 2011)

Endlich kann ich anderen mal zeigen, wo ich immer entlang fahre. Danke, Niklas. =)

Wie man auf dem Video schon sieht ist es einfach viel zu staubig. Bin schon froh, dass es immer mal wieder kurz regnet â zumindest in Dinslaken.

Bin, sobald mein Laufrad umgespeicht ist, auch endlich mit neuer Gabel unterwegs =)




Dirty little secret by PattaFeuFeu, on Flickr


----------



## Ani (15. Mai 2011)

Mh, hier hats irgendwie die letzten beiden Tage mal so gar nicht geregnet, obwohls angesagt war.

Bin vorhin um 14.20 Uhr ungefähr untem am Kreuzweg an einer Mädelsgruppe von 4-5 Frauen (und einen männlichen "Vorturner", war das so eine Art Fahrtechnikträining o.ä.?) vorbeigefahren. Sollte sich jemand wiedererkannt haben wärs voll toll wenn ihr euch bei mir meldete, vielleicht könnten wir ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren (mit den Jungs zusammen Donnerstag zu fahren ist natürlich auch immer ganz toll, aber sooo anstrengend  )


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Mai 2011)

wie schauts aus, hat wer was dagegen, wenn man die "rinne" auf der DH ziemlich weit oben etwas nachbearbeitet? könnte man nen netten kleinen anlieger draus machen.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2011)

Videos sind super geil... aber warum fahrt ihr die trails nicht bis unten durch.  hmmm. 
so kommt es so kurz vor. 
und die unteren teile der trails sind doch auch super.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Mai 2011)

für die unteren teile lohnt sich das hochschieben einfach nicht, vorallem bei der grafenwalder musste erstmal um die ganze halde herum gurken.
ich habe an deiner halde nichts auszusetzen, ich will damit nur sagen, dass das hochschieben im vergleich zu anderen spots eher unverhältnismäßig ist, zu der länge und qualität der strecken.


----------



## Noklos (16. Mai 2011)

Jou du sagst es phil 
Die wege sind alle klasse und machen Spaß aber vor allem für die beiden letzten der Grafenwalder fahre ich nicht so gerne da rum, dann kann ich nämlich nach paar mal nicht mehr 
Unsere Halde hier ist halt ziemlich groß und man muss viel fahren... das ist das einzig negative, sonst wie gesagt alles top


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich habe an deiner halde nichts auszusetzen,



lass es sein,- es "war" mal lustig.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Mai 2011)

hab ich damit angefangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (16. Mai 2011)

Hatâs bei euch geregnet? In Dinslaken und Duisburg jedenfalls immer mal wiederâ¦


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> hab ich damit angefangen?



stimmt,- du nicht .


----------



## DerPinguin (17. Mai 2011)

@Phil

Deshalb fahren wir auch hoch. î


----------



## tokessa (17. Mai 2011)

Der Phil hats auf den punkt gebracht, unverhältnismäßig , lange schieben kurz fahren 
Aber trotzdem bester spot in der unmittelbaren umgebung


----------



## Mr.Donut (17. Mai 2011)

fand es deswegen auch immer schade das die strekcen  gerade runterführen... wären die wege quer zum hang gebaut wäre ja viel mehr strecke vorhanden.

die halde hat ja eine menge potential


----------



## Phil DeLonge (17. Mai 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem bester spot in der unmittelbaren umgebung



dann musste aber echt mal wieder mit uns mitfahren 
ist wohl einiges an dir vorbei gegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (18. Mai 2011)

Lach, jau Phil , so kann man sagen


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Mai 2011)

Moin, geht denn morgen abend was auf dem besten Spot in unmittelbarer Umgebung

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2011)

ja morgen mittag fahren nico und ich auf jedenfall nach kettwig


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Mai 2011)

phil delonge schrieb:


> ja morgen mittag fahren nico und ich auf jedenfall nach kettwig:d



 Leider zu früh für mich...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (18. Mai 2011)

ich pack mein rad auch schon vor der schule ins auto 
aber ich mach auch die ersten 4 stunden blau, muss mich ja fürs nächste wochenende ausruhen


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Moin, geht denn morgen abend was auf dem besten Spot in unmittelbarer Umgebung



Peter und Ich sind dabei.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2011)

ich klinke mich aus, schaff ich die nächsten 2 wochen nicht.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (18. Mai 2011)

Ich werdâ leider erst nÃ¤chste Woche wieder dabei sein. DafÃ¼r dann aber fertig mit neuer Gabel, gekÃ¼rzten Bremsleitungen (@KHUJAND =)) und frisch dabei.


----------



## Barper (18. Mai 2011)

Ich bin morgen Abend auch dabei


----------



## Ani (19. Mai 2011)

tobi und ich versuchen heute abend auch da zu sein, wegen arbeit/bereitschaft könnte das aber knapp werden, daher ggf. nicht auf uns warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> tobi und ich versuchen heute abend auch da zu sein, wegen arbeit/bereitschaft könnte das aber knapp werden, daher ggf. nicht auf uns warten.


dachte es geht weg bis heute... 
hab mir gestern beim fussballtraining einen "zug" im nacken eingefangen,- über die schulter schauen is nicht. 

hoffentlich ist unsere willingen tour am samstag nicht gefährdet. 

viel spass heute. und sorry.


----------



## Ani (19. Mai 2011)

war ja sehr nett heute, ich würde aber vorschlagen ob wir demnächst vielleicht doch wieder gegen 7 starten könnten, sollte ja jetzt doch wieder lange genug hell sein und für mich wärs weniger stress, wie seht ihr das?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (19. Mai 2011)

Von mir aus gern. Wenn ich direkt vom Sportunterricht aus losfahre, kann ich ja immer, wenn ich eher da bin, schon mal eine Runde hoch- und wieder runterfahren. =)


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2011)

wer oder wie viele waren heute da ?




nackenschmerzen sind immer noch da.


----------



## Ani (20. Mai 2011)

jaja, kaum nicht dabei gewesen schon wieder neugierig sein 
es waren da dan-graf, barper, tobi und ich, sowie zwei gäste aus gelsenkirchen.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> jaja, kaum nicht dabei gewesen schon wieder neugierig sein
> es waren da dan-graf, barper, tobi und ich, sowie zwei gäste aus gelsenkirchen.



DANKE ! doch so wenige. 

 leztens waren wir  10-12 leute.


----------



## Ani (20. Mai 2011)

dafür das bis auf barper eigentlich gar keiner richtig zugesagt hatte fand ich das gut


----------



## NoPussyWay (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe du hast meinen Bruder mal ordentlich darauf gescheucht 
(Dan-Grafen) 

Wollte eigentlich auch spontan mit, aber mein Hinterrad am Noton steht irgendwie auf Schaltwerke  Hat sich schon das zweite geschappt


----------



## Barper (20. Mai 2011)

Hat gestern Abend Spaß gemacht!
Ich hatte schon gedacht es kommt keiner mehr.

Demnächt etwas später zu starten kommt mir auch entgegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (20. Mai 2011)

Barper schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon gedacht es kommt keiner mehr.



Das hatte ich auch gedacht und bin bei mir um die Ecke gefahren.

Vielleicht bis nächste Woche dann

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (20. Mai 2011)

Ich werde, sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, auf jeden Fall nächste Woche Donnerstag da sein. =)


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ich werde, sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, auf jeden Fall nächste Woche Donnerstag da sein. =)



ja... dein bike läuft ja.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (23. Mai 2011)

Sofern das eingespeichte Vorderrad bis dahin da ist, läuft es =P

Danke für deine Dienste! =)


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2011)

19 uhr steht bei mir heute.


----------



## Ani (26. Mai 2011)

bin für heute abend wahrscheinlich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. Mai 2011)

Ist es bei euch in Oberhausen auch so extrem windig? Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Fahrt von hier aus zur Halde bei dem Windâ¦


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Ist es bei euch in Oberhausen auch so extrem windig? Freue mich jetzt schon auf die Fahrt von hier aus zur Halde bei dem Wind



Jepp... hier in MH is es auch sau windich  
 den rückweg haste dir aber erspart,- ich bring dich nach hause,-  nachem fahren.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. Mai 2011)

Ui, das klingt cool, danke! =)


----------



## Barper (26. Mai 2011)

Ich kann heute Abend leider doch nicht kommen 

Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende zu Fahren???


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (26. Mai 2011)

Schade, dass keiner mehr kam. Aber KHUJAND und ich hatten dennoch bergab unseren SpaÃ. Haben bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch ein paar Fotos geschossen.

Der Wind und die extreme Trockenheit ist echt mies! Es wÃ¤re zu wÃ¼nschen, dass es endlich mal wieder richtig regnet!













Seine Bilder wird Artur dann selber hochladenâ¦


----------



## G-Funk (27. Mai 2011)

Das sieht ja so aus ob ihr beide richtig spass hattet.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Das sieht ja so aus ob ihr beide richtig spass hattet.


ja...hatten wir ,- 
Ali ich melde mich heute abend bei dir ,- sorry habs noch nicht geschafft. 








jedoch werden die trails immer schlechter durch die dürre...die strecken sind 
oben staubig und unter dem staub sehr hart. 
schwer zu fahren...


----------



## Ani (27. Mai 2011)

die streckenquali ist momentan wirklich mau, überall bilden sich sandhügel, leider hat der kurze schauer vorhin wohl auch nicht viel gebracht :\


----------



## roadspeedy (27. Mai 2011)

Wir haben 7 Wochen bestes Wetter, und das einzige was ich hier lese, dass die Strecken mies werden! Ich will ja nicht mitmachen beim rumnörgeln, aber genießt doch lieber den tollen Sonnenschein! 

Ich würde so gerne wieder fahren können! Ich hoffe in 1-2 Wochen gehts bei mir endlich wieder!


----------



## Mr.Donut (28. Mai 2011)

Ach das bisschen Staub und Sand.. Brille auf ,1sekunde früher und ab gehts..im bikepark beschwert sich ja auch keiner über den bremsstaub oder die bremswellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (28. Mai 2011)

jaja
in wibe war übrigens am mittwoch echt super, klar war auch staubig und tocken aber nicht weiter schlimm.

aber die halde ist halt komplett künstlich angelegt und wenns länger trocken ist bilden sich überall sandhügel und wenns mehr regnet säuft man an eigen stellen ziemlich ab 

sie siehts denn mit morgen aus, vorzugsweise am nachmittag/abend?


----------



## Barper (29. Mai 2011)

Ich bin heute am späten Nachmittag auf der Halde.

@Ani: Wann seid ihr da?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (29. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt in Dinslaken über das Rotbachtal los. Würde dann wahrscheinlich um spätestens 1400 da sein. Mein primäres Ziel ist allerdings das Tetraeder. Ich werde also nur ein Mal hochfahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?


----------



## Barper (29. Mai 2011)

Ich werd gleich mal Richtung Halde starten und so gegen 15:45 Uhr da sein.


----------



## Ani (29. Mai 2011)

hiho, also ich wollte eigentlich n bissel später los, dachte eigentlich so an 18 uhr, ma sehen, vielleicht schaff ichs aber noch früher und man sieht sich dann...


----------



## Barper (29. Mai 2011)

Die Trails waren heute durch die Trockenheit nicht im besten Zustand...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Wir haben 7 Wochen bestes Wetter, und das einzige was ich hier lese, dass die Strecken mies werden!



du warst schon lange nicht oben


----------



## roadspeedy (30. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du warst schon lange nicht oben



So siehts aus. Inzwischen gehts in die 8. Woche... 
Aber ich hoffe in einer Woche gehts wieder...
Aber wenn man hier den Thread so mitverfolgt, ist das schon schlimm. Wir haben tollstes Wetter und es wird echt viel gejammert. Trockene Strecken gehören einfach dazu. Seinen Vordermann durch den Staub jagen...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Inzwischen gehts in die 8. Woche...
> Aber ich hoffe in einer Woche gehts wieder...



gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (30. Mai 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Aber wenn man hier den Thread so mitverfolgt, ist das schon schlimm. Wir haben tollstes Wetter und es wird echt viel gejammert. Trockene Strecken gehören einfach dazu. Seinen Vordermann durch den Staub jagen...



Es gibt auf dieser Halde einfach keinen perfekten Stand  zumindest habe ich den noch nicht erlebt. Entweder ists zu nass und dadurch matschig und voller Pfützen, oder es ist sandig und trocken. 
Das mit dem Staub ist vor allem mies, wenn man in einer Gruppe fährt und  was bei den meisten der Fall sein dürfte  weiter vorne gebremst wird. Vor allem ohne Brille ist das nervig, wenn man nur eine Staubwolke vor sich hat.

Klar, es macht noch immer Spaß, aber besonders an den Ebenen zum nächsten Abstieg ist es einfach zu sandig. Man müsste den Sand mal wegkehren Bringt jemand am Donnerstag einen Besen mit? =P

Auf der Halde des Tetraeders ists nicht so staubig, aber da fahren auch um einiges weniger Leute.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Auf der Halde des Tetraeders ists nicht so staubig, aber da fahren auch um einiges weniger Leute.



auf der "tetraederhalde" (eigentlich halde beckstrasse in BOT-batenbrock) sind auch deutlich weniger und vorallem kürzere strecken. bin da jahrelang gefahren, wirklich laune machts dort nicht.


----------



## Ani (30. Mai 2011)

mh, ist es zu warm draußen oder kann man gleich noch eine runde fahren gehen?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hänge mich gleich mal bei den Jungs ran: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261845&page=54 

19 Uhr, Forsthaus Specht


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

wie schautz aus,-"bikefestival winterberg" wer kommt mit ?...
wir fahren am freitach um 8 uhr morgens los.


----------



## roadspeedy (31. Mai 2011)

Wir sind am Sa. den ganzen Tag da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2011)

für freitag habe ich noch plätzte frei im auto. 
ges. noch 2 Plätze.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (31. Mai 2011)

Hell yeah, es regnet! *___*

Kann leider Freitag aufgrund meines Daseins als Schüler und aufgrund des fehlenden Brückentages nicht.


----------



## Barper (31. Mai 2011)

@KHUJAND: Wenn im Auto noch ein Platz frei ist, komme ich am Freitag mit nach Winterberg zum Bikefestival.


----------



## der Digge (31. Mai 2011)

Die "Astra-Gang" hat expandiert und ist wieder das ganze Wochenende vor Ort. Unsere Bude ist allerdings mit Adi-Pirate, Bikegirl, Drakush, ganesh, Highsider, MirSch, MissGin, NoPussyWay, Phil DeLonge und mir schon mehr als gut belegt.

Man sieht sich in Winterberg


----------



## Phil DeLonge (31. Mai 2011)

das wird auf jedenfall ganzschön am leben vorbei


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (31. Mai 2011)

Maaan, ich will da auch am Freitag hin! Aber es wÃ¼rde ziemlich auffallen, wenn ich an einem Tag zwischen Wochenende und Feiertag nicht in der Schule bin und das dann mit Krankheit zu entschuldigen versucheâ¦


----------



## Phil DeLonge (31. Mai 2011)

bei mir ist attest pflicht und ich schreib 4 std sowi wirtschafts lk am freitag


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (31. Mai 2011)

Okay, wenn ich eine Klausur schreiben mÃ¼sste, wÃ¼rde ich die dann auf jeden Fall dem Besuch des Festivals vorziehenâ¦s


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

Barper schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Wenn im Auto noch ein Platz frei ist, komme ich am Freitag mit nach Winterberg zum Bikefestival.



ok.  
somit ist nun nur noch 1 pl. frei. 

@der Digge  freu  mich auf euch alle... bes. auf ganesh.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

die "Donnerstags Runde" werden wir,- Peter und Ich früher angehen... wer kommt mit,- uhrzeit is noch offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barper (1. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ok.



Super! 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> die "Donnerstags Runde" werden wir,- Peter und Ich früher angehen... wer kommt mit,- uhrzeit is noch offen.



Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei...


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer kommt mit,- uhrzeit is noch offen.



Die Uhrzeit würde die Planung erheblich erleichtern

Sofern nicht zu früh, bin ich wohl zugegen.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

wann könnt ihr denn... bitte mittags/nachmittags


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wäre der Nachmittag besser, so 16.00-17.00 Uhr´, dann kann ich morgens mit der Ollen CC rollen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

16.00-17.00 Uhr ist sehr spät finde ich... wg. tag danach nach winterberg und so. 
sollen wir für morgen 14 Uhr "Parkpl.Schranke" festmachen...
wetter soll ja spitze werden. 

Freitag Winterberg:  abfahrt so um 8 Uhr auch von dort .


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juni 2011)

Ich schau mal, ob ich das einrichten kann. Freitag geht leider nicht bei mir, muß arbeiten...


----------



## Barper (1. Juni 2011)

14 Uhr ist schon sehr früh... ich denke aber, dass ich das schaffe


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

Barper schrieb:


> 14 Uhr ist schon sehr früh... ich denke aber, dass ich das schaffe



warum früh ? is doch feiertag... 

und wenn du es nicht schaffst,- komm am freitag doch einfach  um  8 uhr zum "schranken parkplatz" von wo wir immer die Donnerstagsrunde starten. 
dann nehmen wir dich mit nach winterberg.


----------



## Ani (1. Juni 2011)

14uhr muss ich leider noch was arbeiten und 16 uhr gehts schon los zum grill0rn, könnte daher nur mittags.
freitags nachmittags geht auch, aber ich denke da wird der andrang wohl eher nicht so groß sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (1. Juni 2011)

Grrrrrrr! Ich will auch zu den iXS Dirtmasters!!


----------



## laintime (2. Juni 2011)

Steht 14 Uhr an der Schranke?

Gruß
Ansgar


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Juni 2011)

Jepp, habe gerade mit Artur telefoniert. 14 Uhr anne Schranke...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr! Ich will auch zu den iXS Dirtmasters!!



es war "wie immer" super.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (6. Juni 2011)

War am Samstag zum ersten Mal da, aber mir gefiel es auch sehr. =)

War meistens am Slopestyle unterwegs. Hier sind ein paar Bilder, die ich am Samstag machte: iXS Dirtmasters Winterberg 2011 â Fotoalbum IBC

Und gleich noch hinterhergeworden: Ein 70-sekÃ¼ndiges Video, fast nur Slopestyle:

[nomedia="http://youtube.com/watch?v=4GK8VNlDz4k"]YouTube        - âªiXS Dirtmasters Winterberg 2011â¬â[/nomedia]

Werde diesen Donnerstag aufgrund einer Schulveranstaltung Ã¼brigens leider nicht da sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2011)

@  schroeti 
ich wollte mit Ralf (wickedstylez) und anderen Leutchen am Wochenende 25./26. nach Willingen düsen zum Fahren/Knipsen. Habt Ihr auch Zeit und Bock, dann könnten wir ne schöne Session machen mit abends lecker Grill und Bierchen. Wäre doch klasse, so ne große Gruppe. 

cu
Dirk
--------------------------------------------------

Ich würde Sonntach den 26. Juni vorschlagen. 

wer ist noch dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2011)

Fährt heute wer ?


----------



## Ani (9. Juni 2011)

<- wahrscheinlich


----------



## toranoxx (9. Juni 2011)

Denke, bin heute auch dabei!


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

sind gleich schon aufem weg.
erster haldenbesuch, sind gespannt........


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2011)

mein Fensterbauer hat sich für 17:30Uhr angemeldet,- fahrt also schon mal vor ich (wir) kommen nach.


----------



## Der Toni (9. Juni 2011)

Seid vorsichtig. So ein Vollpfosten hat Steine in die Grafenwalder gelegt und evtl. noch anders Zeug. Unten war mein Hinterrad-Mantel zerschnitten. Die Steine hab ich rausgeräumt, aber wer weiß.....


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juni 2011)

Heut nicht, waren in Winterberg


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2011)

so, haben es  endlich mal aus der Nachbarschaft raus geschafft und haben uns die Halde angeschaut....
ist ja echt klasse dort, super aussicht und schöne spaßige Abfahrten. 
wir kommen wieder!!!!


----------



## Ani (9. Juni 2011)

sollte jemand um 7 auf uns gewartet haben sorry dafür (wir waren 10 min zu spät)... irgendwie klappts in letzter zeit nicht so richtig mit der donnerstagsrunde


----------



## der Digge (9. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Heut nicht, waren in Winterberg



der Singletrail ist einfach sooo gut, aber Lehm + Querwurzeln +  3 Tage Regen = danger danger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (9. Juni 2011)

Hey,
 mach hier ma was in eigener Sache 
 Hab ne Gruppe bei FB gegründet und wer Lust hat, einfach eintreten.
 Zweck der Gruppe: Vereinigung der Biker im Ruhrgebiet. Egal welche Disziplin!
 Und ladet alle eure Freunde ein, die biken und im Ruhrgebiet wohnen.
Link!
 Und bald kann ja schon die ersten treffen kommen


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> so, haben es  endlich mal aus der Nachbarschaft raus geschafft und haben uns die Halde angeschaut....
> ist ja echt klasse dort, super aussicht und schöne spaßige Abfahrten.
> wir kommen wieder!!!!



das freut mich Mike.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2011)

also hier in Mülheim *knallts* gerade ordentlich... wir sind für heute raus.


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juni 2011)

Ich letzten Sonntag auch auf Haniel gewesen und ich muss sagen das sie recht langweilig ist 
3 Minuten runterfahren und 30 minuten hochschieben... das macht echt keinen Spass. Und es geht nur gerade runter, ist doch schon fast langweilig 
Aber die Halde hätte eigtl. potenzial


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2011)

schwachsinns post.


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juni 2011)

Wieso?
Einzig spassiger (fertiger Trail) ist der Kreuzweg mit den Wurzeln und so. Ansonsten könnte der neue Freeride Trail noch spassig werden, den die Jungs da grad zusammen hämmern 
Außerdem sind da viel zu viele leute am laufen was ein bisschen stört, da man immer aufpassen muss ob da nicht gleich jemand um die Ecke kommt.


----------



## stuk (16. Juni 2011)

3 Minuten für die Kreuzwegabfahrt??? Da ist ja einer schnell 

Macht das Sinn auf der Halde FR-Trails zu bauen? Oder übertreibt man damit und das Ergebnis wird sein, das die Verwaltung und das Forstamt alles platt macht? Bei uns in den Wäldern leider schon oft vorgekommen.

Und damit ist niemanden geholfen.

Ist es nicht sinnvoll lieber unauffälliger zu sein und dafür nachhaltige Steckenpflege/Sicherung zu betreiben?


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juni 2011)

Naja, ob man jetzt sprünge von mehreren Metern hat, oder ne Steigung von mehr als 100%, denke kommt auf das gleiche hinaus, wenn ich mir so das Ende vom DH-Trail ansehe.. und den Trail der gegenüber des Kreuzweg Trails ist...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2011)

Cr3ckb0t  du solltest auswandern...  wo grössere berge sind. 

 sowas haben wir im Pott nicht,- wir sollten damit zufrieden sein was wir zu verfügung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (16. Juni 2011)

Ach was  Auf die Größe kommt es nicht an, unsere Halde ist nur 30-40 Meter hoch,
Aber Abwechslungsreicher und auch in Loose drin.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Juni 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ach was  Auf die Größe kommt es nicht an, unsere Halde ist nur 30-40 Meter hoch,
> Aber Abwechslungsreicher und *auch in Loose* drin.



ist das nun ein qualitätsmerkmal?

ich denke mal, du meinst die halde hoppenbruch, stimmts?

wenn dem so ist, laut info ist die halde doch offiziell freigegeben.


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juni 2011)

Nee nicht Hoppenbruch. Unsere ganz eigene Halde wo kein Arsch ist. Könnt uns ja mal besuchen kommen


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schwachsinns post.



nase packen 

völlige wahrheit, für leute die den sport auf gravity ebene führen, ist die halde auf jedenfall uninteressant, sicher ist es angenehm auch mal nen flowigen singletrail zu fahren, aber nach wie vor ist das schieben unverhältnismäßig zu der länge der abfahrten, das liegt einfach daran dass die strecken immer schuss laufen.

da gibt es wesentlich kleinere halden auf denen sehr viel mehr geboten wird.

und ich denke es ist nicht sinnvoll auf einer halde wie haniel mit viel population fette trails reinzuknallen, die will da keiner sehen, dann muss man halt mal 15 minuten zum nächsten spot fahren


----------



## Snap4x (16. Juni 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> nase packen
> 
> völlige wahrheit, für leute die den sport auf gravity ebene führen, ist die halde auf jedenfall uninteressant, sicher ist es angenehm auch mal nen flowigen singletrail zu fahren, aber nach wie vor ist das schieben unverhältnismäßig zu der länge der abfahrten, das liegt einfach daran dass die strecken immer schuss laufen.
> 
> ...



Abooo 
Ein geheimer Tipp  Wo ist denn der nächste Spot?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (16. Juni 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Abooo
> Ein geheimer Tipp  Wo ist denn der nächste Spot?



gibt doch genug schönes in der nähe, moers, essen, bochum, dortmund is etwas weiter....

ich werd hier keine addressen oder sonstiges posten, hört euch halt mal in den verschieden foren der gebiete um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sumomax (17. Juni 2011)

Tach auch, komisch zu lesen...ich denke der Spass sollte immer im Vordergrund stehen und nicht wer Höher, Weiter oder Sonst was kann...wir leben nunmal hier im Flachland und da kann man halt nicht viel erwarten. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie weit ich immer zum Motorradfahren gefahren bin, dort musste ich vor Ort auch nocht was bezahlen, dann die Verschleißkosten...also bitte mal nachdenken, bevor man überhaupt anfängt die Schw...länge zu vergleichen oder irgendeinen andern Schwachsinn. Viel Spass noch...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juni 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> gibt doch genug schönes in der nähe, moers, essen, bochum, dortmund is etwas weiter....





also mit 15min fahrt kommste aber nur mit dem auto hin. direkt auf eigener achse ist da nix.

die locals dort werden sich zudem auch freuen, wenn die strecken von fremden platt gefahren werden.


----------



## kimkra (17. Juni 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die locals dort werden sich zudem auch freuen, wenn die strecken von fremden platt gefahren werden.



Genau, fahren ok, aber nicht bauen.

Kimkra


----------



## MirSch (21. Juni 2011)

kimkra schrieb:


> Genau, fahren ok, aber nicht bauen.



sagt wer? der cheflocal?



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die locals dort werden sich zudem auch freuen, wenn die strecken von fremden platt gefahren werden.



wer ist eigentlich local und wer nicht? wo darf man fahren und wo nicht? dieses ganze localgequatsche in unseren ballungsgebieten geht mir mittlerweile sowas von auf den sack. ich und viele andere haben schon an diversen spots geschaufelt als die meisten hier noch mit stützrädern unterwegs waren. beruflich ist das pensum an bauarbeit nicht mehr möglich, da bin ich froh wenn die zeit zum radfahren reicht. ist man nur local wenn man täglich bauarbeit leisten kann? ich gehe in den wald und fahre rad. wenn was kaputt ist werde ich es eigenhändig reparieren, ob das den locals passt oder nicht das da einer mit ner schaufel hantiert. solange es kein privatgrund ist werde ich dafür auch niemanden fragen.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2011)

sehe ich nicht so...  

erinner dich mal,-. unser Spot wurde Platt gemacht wg. Unsachgemäßer benutzung...


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Juni 2011)

Ich sehe das wie folgt:

1. Wer irgendwas auf einem nicht privaten Grund hinbaut, somit auch niemanden gefragt hat, hat kein exklusives Nutzungsrecht und kann somit niemanden von der Nutzung ausschliessen

2. Wenn jemand was wie unter 1. gebaut hat, dann nutze ich es, sofern ich Bedarf habe, gehe aber damit respektvoll und pfleglich um und werde ggf. entstandene Schäden beseitigen, also den aktuellen Zustand erhalten

Bei uns in der Gegend bauen die "lokalen" Dirtboys sich gerade einen Table und was weiss ich noch alles. Die Dinger nutze ich, bin froh darüber, dass jemand sie gebaut hat, wäre mir aber auch nicht zu schade, bei Beschädigung was zu reparieren oder Zerstörer zu vertreiben. Aus meiner Sicht profitieren somit alle, Erbauer, Nutzer und Trittbrettfahrer wie ich einer bin


----------



## MirSch (21. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie folgt:
> 
> 1. Wer irgendwas auf einem nicht privaten Grund hinbaut, somit auch niemanden gefragt hat, hat kein exklusives Nutzungsrecht und kann somit niemanden von der Nutzung ausschliessen
> 
> ...



so sehe ich das auch. leider haben viele der oft selbsternannten "locals" das noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Juni 2011)

Tja, viele Locals meinen, dass sie durch den Bau auch Eigentümer werden, ist aber nicht so...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> dass sie durch den Bau auch Eigentümer werden, ist aber nicht so...



ne das nicht,- das ist mir schon klar. 
in kimkra ´s  fall gibt es aber riesenärger für das was sie  nicht verzapft haben.


----------



## kimkra (21. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne das nicht,- das ist mir schon klar.
> in kimkra ´s  fall gibt es aber riesenärger für das was sie  nicht verzapft haben.



Danke.

Und  zu den Stützrädern Mirsch,  kann ich dir nur sagen das ich schon einige Jahre auf den Schultern habe und vielleicht schon vor dir geschaufelt habe wo du noch Stützräder hattest, und da wir uns sogar kennen und hier schon gefahren und ich dir die Eingänge von einigen Sachen gezeigt habe, habe ich das nicht von dir gedacht.

Habe nichts gegen Fahrer bauer usw. Aber die Leute vor Ort die jeden Tag da fahren haben sich etwas bei ihren Strecken gedacht. Und auch wenn sie nicht Eigentümer sind wäre es doch schön 
wenn man so etwas respektiert. Ihr fahrt doch auch nicht nach Willingen oder Winterberg und baut 
die Strecken dort um nur weil euch die Linie nicht passt oder ihr sie nicht fahren könnt oder wollt, 
oder

Aber wie Artur schon sagte haben wir hier im Moment durch Umbauten von anderen , und Baum 

Schlachtungen , etwas Ärger. Habe aber auch nie gesagt das ich !wie sagt ihr Cheflocal bin,ich glaube da bin ich eher der letzte der so was sagt. 

Gruß
Kimkra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (22. Juni 2011)

kimkra schrieb:


> ... habe ich das nicht von dir gedacht...



was hast du nicht von mir gedacht?

ich bin lange genug dabei um die trailsregeln zu kennen und würde an bestehenden strecken niemals "rumpfuschen" oder ohne absprache an bestehenden spots neue strecken anlegen! mir ist schon aufgefallen das bei euch ohne rücksicht auf verluste und natur absolute stümperstrecken entstehen. habe mir schon gedacht das das niemand der (ich nenne sie mal) grunderbauer war, denke aber das es sich um neue locals (irgendwelche kids aus der nähe) handelt mit denen ihr in zukunft einfach leben müsst.

ich meinte eher das es vielen loclas ja schon auf den senkel geht wenn man dinge mit ner schaufel wieder herrichtet damit es fahrbar wird und das ich halt niemals einen local eines inoffiziellen spots fragen werde ob ich dort fahren, knipsen oder filmen darf.


----------



## kimkra (22. Juni 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> was hast du nicht von mir gedacht?
> 
> ich bin lange genug dabei um die trailsregeln zu kennen und würde an bestehenden strecken niemals "rumpfuschen" oder ohne absprache an bestehenden spots neue strecken anlegen! mir ist schon aufgefallen das bei euch ohne rücksicht auf verluste und natur absolute stümperstrecken entstehen. habe mir schon gedacht das das niemand der (ich nenne sie mal) grunderbauer war, denke aber das es sich um neue locals (irgendwelche kids aus der nähe) handelt mit denen ihr in zukunft einfach leben müsst.
> 
> ich meinte eher das es vielen loclas ja schon auf den senkel geht wenn man dinge mit ner schaufel wieder herrichtet damit es fahrbar wird und das ich halt niemals einen local eines inoffiziellen spots fragen werde ob ich dort fahren, knipsen oder filmen darf.




Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung, habe ja auch nicht gesagt du es warst. fahren und herrichten super ok, wenn's doch nur alle machen würden. Und genau, die eigentlichen Erbauer haben schon fast aufgegeben. nur leider geht es jetzt viel zu weit mit dem Abholzen.
Seit gerne gesehen und wenn ihr mal jemanden Bäume Fällen seht sag bitte Bescheid.

Hans


----------



## MirSch (22. Juni 2011)

kimkra schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung, habe ja auch nicht gesagt du es warst. fahren und herrichten super ok, wenn's doch nur alle machen würden. Und genau, die eigentlichen Erbauer haben schon fast aufgegeben. nur leider geht es jetzt viel zu weit mit dem Abholzen.
> Seit gerne gesehen und wenn ihr mal jemanden Bäume Fällen seht sag bitte Bescheid.
> 
> Hans



Da braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen! Ich greife zu der Sache nochmal einen perfekt passenden Auszug aus Ti-Max´ Comment auf...



Ti-Max schrieb:


> *...wäre mir aber auch nicht zu schade, bei Beschädigung was zu reparieren oder Zerstörer zu vertreiben...*



Wie gesagt, viele von uns sitzen bereits ne halbe Ewigkeit auf dem Bike und wissen was sich gehört und was nicht.
Leider gibt es trotz alledem zu oft unbegründeten Ärger.

Ride on, 

Mirko


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juni 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> wer ist eigentlich local und wer nicht? wo darf man fahren und wo nicht? dieses ganze localgequatsche in unseren ballungsgebieten geht mir mittlerweile sowas von auf den sack.





MirSch schrieb:


> ich bin lange genug dabei um die trailsregeln zu kennen und würde an bestehenden strecken niemals "rumpfuschen" oder ohne absprache an bestehenden spots neue strecken anlegen!



genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken... hatte nur keine lust hier romane zu schreiben...

btw, wenn ich mir die entwicklung der ganzen szene anschaue, vergeht mir letzte zeit eh die lust, mich wieder aufs rad zu setzen...


----------



## MirSch (23. Juni 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> btw, wenn ich mir die entwicklung der ganzen szene anschaue, vergeht mir letzte zeit eh die lust, mich wieder aufs rad zu setzen...



davon darf man sich nicht beeindrucken lassen. die entwicklung und gerade die stimmung gefällt mir auch nicht mehr, aber primär geht´s mir um den spaß am radfahren und den werde ich mir von niemanden vermiesen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2011)

da haste schon recht. nur hab ichs nich so gerne, alleine die trails abzuradeln. irgendwie ist da immer nen mulmiges gefühl bei. wenns dich dann aufs maul macht, liegste da...


----------



## Pattes (23. Juni 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> da haste schon recht. nur hab ichs nich so gerne, alleine die trails abzuradeln. irgendwie ist da immer nen mulmiges gefühl bei. wenns dich dann aufs maul macht, liegste da...



Wenn du das Telefon kennen würdest müsstest du ja nicht alleine fahren ;-)

BTW: Bin wieder aus England zurück, nur total krank deswegen noch nicht angerufen!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2011)

ich weiss wie4 nen telefon funktioniert. nur war und bin selber zur zeit recht freizeitlos...


----------



## Ani (23. Juni 2011)

jaja, erst rummaulen und jetzt zurückrudern loki 
dich hab ich dieses jahr auch noch gar nicht gesehen... grad die feierabendruden sind irgendwie total eingeschlafen, das sollten wir mal wieder fokussieren. wenn nici, tobi und ich aus pds wieder zurück sind muss da doch mal was gehen (vorausgesetzt du hast mal mindestens eine funktionstüchtige bremse montiert etc...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (23. Juni 2011)

Die Nummer mit der Bremse wird er nit mehr los


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> jaja, erst rummaulen und jetzt zurückrudern loki
> dich hab ich dieses jahr auch noch gar nicht gesehen... grad die feierabendruden sind irgendwie total eingeschlafen, das sollten wir mal wieder fokussieren. wenn nici, tobi und ich aus pds wieder zurück sind muss da doch mal was gehen (vorausgesetzt du hast mal mindestens eine funktionstüchtige bremse montiert etc...)



bei den feierabendrunden donnerstags muss ich auch schauen, bisher hatte ich nie zeit oder wetter war zum weglaufen...



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit der Bremse wird er nit mehr los



das glaub ich auch... nunja, gute fahrer brauchen keine bremse


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> spaß am radfahren .



und genau deshalb treffen wir uns alle (Schroeti bringt nen Grill+seine Cam mit) am Sonntach den 26.06. in Willingen.


----------



## MirSch (24. Juni 2011)

ich kann da nicht. euch viel spaß!


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und genau deshalb treffen wir uns alle (Schroeti bringt nen Grill+seine Cam mit) am Sonntach den 26.06. in Willingen.



Ich kann höchstwahrscheinlich leider auch nicht

Wenn man der Wettervorhersage Glauben schenken darf, soll ab Sonntag der Sommer zurückkommen, also beste Voraussetzungen für Euer Vorhaben

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2011)

aach komm...bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barper (24. Juni 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> ... grad die feierabendruden sind irgendwie total eingeschlafen, das sollten wir mal wieder fokussieren...



Ich hatte die letzten Wochen leider auch nur sehr wenig Zeit, sollten wir aber mal wieder im Auge behalten.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> und genau deshalb treffen wir uns alle (Schroeti  bringt nen Grill+seine Cam mit) am Sonntach den 26.06. in Willingen.



Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2011)

einen platz + rad hätte ich noch frei im auto.


----------



## schroeti (25. Juni 2011)

Wir sind so gegen 11/12 Uhr da. Nehmen noch nen Düsseldorfer Jong mit. Grill ist gepackt, Kohle auch. Bringt bitte eigenes Futter mit, aber das ist ja selbsterklärend... 

Und bestellt mal gutes Wetter. Bis mittag soll's ja leider etwas regnen. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker. 

Bis moin!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> Wir sind so gegen 11/12 Uhr da. Nehmen noch nen Düsseldorfer Jong mit. Grill ist gepackt, Kohle auch. Bringt bitte eigenes Futter mit, aber das ist ja selbsterklärend...
> 
> Und bestellt mal gutes Wetter. Bis mittag soll's ja leider etwas regnen. Aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker.
> 
> Bis moin!



sorry Dirk... wir sind raus.- das wetter ist zu schlecht.


----------



## giromechaniker (25. Juni 2011)

dafür sind julian(opa knack),sein kleiner bruder und ich am start 

jeah endlich seh ich den schroeti mal wieder


----------



## schroeti (27. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry Dirk... wir sind raus.- das wetter ist zu schlecht.



Das war ja wohl nen schlechter Joke, wah?? Mann, Artur, ich gucke doch samstags abends nicht mehr ins Forum...  

Wir hatten zwar am Anfang gedacht, SCHEI$$E - nur Regen. Aber als wir dann ausgepackt haben und um 12 die Liftkarten in der Tasche hatten, wurde es immer besser. Null Regen, nur ne nasse Strecke. Die Bikes sahen abends zwar matschig aus, aber es gibt dort ja ne Bikewaschanlage. Und die Würstchen waren echt lecker    

Haben mächtig Spaß gehabt. Naja, dem Ti-Max sollte man besser aus dem Weg gehen beim Fotografieren, da mein Kappes sich heute anfüllt wie   aber lustig war's trotzdem. 

Laßt uns das nächste Mal nach Belgien fahren!!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> nur ne nasse Strecke!!



ja ja... 

mein Schwager und ich wollten unsere Jungs mitnehmen,-

Peter kennt die strecke in Willingen,-

aber mein Neffe (9 J.) war noch nie mit, u. wir wollten ihn (und uns) nicht die nasse strecke runterjagen.

deshalb haben wir kurzfristig abgesagt.

Dirk

unser kühlschrank war vorgepackt,- die protektorentasche und die helme lagen auch schon im auto.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

PS: was war mit Ti.M.  und dir ?


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> PS: was war mit Ti.M.  und dir ?



Ich kam leider bei der Landung vom rechten Pfad ab und da stand dann jemand ohne Helm, aber mit Kamera, im Weg, der mich freundlicherweise aufgefangen hat

Spass beiseite, war schon eine Schrecksekunde, die ich nicht wiederholen möchte, zum Glück ist bis auf die Beule nichts passiert

Rad habe ich noch irgendwie weggeworfen, den Schroeti aber voll mit der Schulter, Helm und Leatt Brace erwischt. Landete zum Glück einigermaßen weich im Gras, nicht auszudenken, wenn am Wegrand Steine oder Baumstämme gewesen wären.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

wieviel kg. hat den schroeti weggetitscht ?   

er hat auch immer pecht,- entweder steht ein baum im weg oder es kommen 0,12 T. angeflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oder es kommen 0,12 T. angeflogen.



Also bitte, es waren nur 105 kg nackig und so um die 110 kg mit Ausrüstung

Dann noch Kraft mal Geschwindigkeit, oder wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall hat es ordentlich Wums gemacht.

Aber im Ernst: Zum Glück ist es glimpflich ausgegangen, war auch für mich ziemlich unangenehm...


----------



## wickedstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Hier ein Augenzeuge:
Ti-Max hat beim Absprung noch "schei.e" gesagt und im Flug erkannt"passt nicht", während schroeti pflichtbewusst und stets motiviert den Auslöser bediente. In der Flugphase korrigierte Ti-Max die Flugbahn, und "touchierte" schroeti. Schoeti fiel in Zeitlupe um, hielt die Kamera aber hoch. Ti-Max landete, sortierte sich und stand, neben mir, sofort bei schroeti um nach ihm zu sehen!
Danke an die Truppe um uns herum, die sofort die Stecke blockierte und Hilfe anbot, das nenn ich vorbildliche Hilfe!!

Zusammengefasst ist jetzt klar, dass schroeti eine Katze ist mit 9 Leben und Ti-Max ein Pilot, der in schlimmsten Turbolenzen die Flugbahn korrigieren kann und so schlimmeres verhindert!


----------



## schroeti (27. Juni 2011)

(Hoppla: Ralf kam mir mit seinem Beitrag zuvor..)

Ralf, also der Wickedstyle, sagte, er hätte es mächtig krachen gehört und ich wäre wie in Zeitlupe nach hinten ins Gras geflogen. Ich selbst weiß nur noch, dass ich meine Kamera weggehalten und den Körper zur Seite gedreht habe. Aber das ging so schnell, dass keine Zeit zum Ausweichen war. Der Einschlag war schon derbe. Naja, die ersten 5 Sekunden habe ich erstmal Vögelchen gesehen, also technischer K.O.! Glaube aber nicht, dass da noch was nachkommt. Obwohl man bei der Rübe ja nie weiß. 

Aber was stelle ich mich auch in die Sturzzone??  

So langsam suche ich mir besser ein harmloses Hobby, Hallenhalma oder so...


----------



## wickedstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Crashtest Dummy, also ich würd Dich einstellen 

PS: die Geräuschkulisse und weitere Details wollte ich aus Gründen der Nachwuchsgewinnung im Sport nicht nennen ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2011)

fotos ?


----------



## schroeti (27. Juni 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fotos ?



nicht vor heute abend! 

Wer weiß, ob die Kamera überhaupt noch Daten ausspuckt. Nachdem sie so im nassen Gras die Zecken gegrüßt hat... 
Und nach der unfreiwilligen Bodenerprobung hatte ich nicht mehr wirklich viel Lust zu knipsen. 

.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2011)

Deine Signatur gefällt mir


----------



## schroeti (27. Juni 2011)

Aufgrund der Hitze bei uns unter'm Dach (im Büro des Masters) kann ich echt nicht die Fotos alle bearbeiten und runterladen. Aber eins will ich nicht vorenthalten...






...entstanden, kurz nachdem mich ein bestimmter Herr umgenietet hat.

So, bei gefühlten 45° und tierisch durchgeschwitzt verlasse ich jetzt den heimischen PC. Asta la vista, senores.

.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> ...entstanden, kurz nachdem mich ein bestimmter Herr umgenietet hat.



Ja, ja, immer weiter in der Wunde bohren...

Freue mich auf weitere Bilder, vor und nach dem Aufprall

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (28. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ja, ja, immer weiter in der Wunde bohren...
> 
> Freue mich auf weitere Bilder, vor und nach dem Aufprall
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Aus aktuellem Anlaß habe ich meine Signatur geändert... 

Fotos folgen erst, wenn in meinem Arbeitszimmer die Temperaturen unter 25 Grad sinken. Gestern war's da oben unterm Dach ätzend warm und drückend, da hatte ich null Bock drauf.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Juni 2011)

schroeti schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlaß habe ich meine Signatur geändert...
> 
> Fotos folgen erst, wenn in meinem Arbeitszimmer die Temperaturen unter 25 Grad sinken. Gestern war's da oben unterm Dach ätzend warm und drückend, da hatte ich null Bock drauf.



Habe ich bereits wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen

Wärme soll doch für die Wundheilung ganz hilfreich sein

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## schroeti (29. Juni 2011)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos!!

Die Schmiererei an der Wand habe ich jetzt erst gesehen... hoffe, das war nur Ketchup


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juni 2011)

Hammer Bilder Schroeti 

Haben sich die Schmerzen doch gelohnt ...  

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## schroeti (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, hatte mir etwas mehr versprochen, aber Biken und Fotografieren ist halt doch nicht so der Hit. Das nächste Mal entweder-oder. Aber Fotografieren nur in OB, Krefeld oder Moers. Hab in Bikeparks nicht so Bock zu zahlen und dann da blöd rum zu laufen.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juni 2011)

Kann ich verstehen, beides ist immer ein blöder Kompromiß.

In Deiner Sig könnte ich ruhig noch einen Platz nach oben rutschen  

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkuupussi (30. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ist den heute jemand gegen 20.00 Uhr auf der Halde? 

schöne Grüße Uli


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2011)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ist den heute jemand gegen 20.00 Uhr auf der Halde?
> 
> schöne Grüße Uli



Meine Frau hat heute "lang schule" und ich muss auf die Kinder aufpassen. 
bin heute leider raus.


----------



## Noklos (5. Juli 2011)

Kleine Abendrunde von heute:


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2011)

schöne Bilder... 
wenn morgen meine sommergrippe vorbei ist (bleibt ja nicht aus bei 20 Grad Temp.sturz) bin ich wohl um 18:30/19:00 Uhr an der Schranke.

Gruss
Artur


----------



## toranoxx (7. Juli 2011)

Geht eigentlich was heute?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich was heute?



ich hab nen Krankenschein.


----------



## Noklos (10. Juli 2011)

Willingen gestern war super  
Hat Riesen Spaß gemacht...


----------



## toranoxx (11. Juli 2011)

"Willingen gestern war super  
Hat Riesen Spaß gemacht..."

Schönes Video, Niklas War schön mit euch! Jungs, den großen Double oben gesprungen, Respekt!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> "Willingen gestern war super
> Hat Riesen Spaß gemacht..."



hallo leute,-das freut mich für euch...  

Bin gestern den ersten tag wieder "halbwegs fit" gewesen.
und somit nur ne Rotbachtrail runde + 1 x Halde rauf/runter  geschafft.


----------



## laintime (11. Juli 2011)

Hab ich dich gesehen? Warst du das, der mit nem Kollegen am Kreuz gestanden habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2011)

laintime schrieb:


> Hab ich dich gesehen? Warst du das, der mit nem Kollegen am Kreuz gestanden habt?



jepp das waren wir...  bist an unz vorei gerauscht.


----------



## Barper (11. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte Dienstag Abend zur Halde... fährt sonst noch jemand morgen auf der Halde?


----------



## Ani (12. Juli 2011)

ah, verpasst, hab deinen eintrag grad erst gesehen, war so zwischen halb 7 und 8 da, bin auch ein klein wenig nass geworden, ging aber noch.
was ich mich ja fragen, wieso stehen seit heute toitois auf der halde oben, ist da irgend ein event geplant o.ä.


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. Juli 2011)

Die Standen vorletzten Samstag auch schon da oben. Bestimmt für die netten Mountainbiker!


----------



## skaster (13. Juli 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> was ich mich ja fragen, wieso stehen seit heute toitois auf der halde oben, ist da irgend ein event geplant o.ä.


http://www.haldensaga.de/projekt/programm.html

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Noklos (15. Juli 2011)

Eine neue Strecke auf der Halde mal abgefahren ...


----------



## lordpoldy (15. Juli 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Eine neue Strecke auf der Halde mal abgefahren ...




Nice Nice


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Juli 2011)

Sieht recht flowig aus, müsste man sich mal anschauen. Scheint auch recht lang zu sein, also mehr Fahren für das Schieben


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Juli 2011)

kann das sein, das es danach noch nen stück weiter geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barper (16. Juli 2011)

Die Strecke sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## adisonfire (17. Juli 2011)

Daumen hoch! Und Besten Dank an die tüchtigen Streckenbauer


----------



## Harry-88 (18. Juli 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sieht recht flowig aus, müsste man sich mal anschauen. Scheint auch recht lang zu sein, also mehr Fahren für das Schieben



jap es lohnt sich echt nettes teil nur teilweiße recht weicher boden für schwere fahrer bin da letztens mit meiner schleuder runter war recht spaßig


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Juli 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> jap es lohnt sich echt nettes teil nur teilweiße recht weicher boden für schwere fahrer bin da letztens mit meiner schleuder runter war recht spaßig



Gewicht gibt Sicherheit


----------



## lordpoldy (18. Juli 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Gewicht gibt Sicherheit



Das Stimmt!


----------



## Harry-88 (18. Juli 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Das Stimmt!



jap , echt kerle wiegen mit bike ü 0,1t  


muss halt erstmal schön eingerollt werden, wegen dem mutterboden .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (24. Juli 2011)

Waren gestern in Winterberg, es ist echt geil da, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## toranoxx (25. Juli 2011)

Schönes Vid, Noklos War ein super Tag in Wibe!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Juli 2011)

gut gefahren, schön gedreht das ganze... und respekt, auch die schwierige treppe gefahren...


----------



## Der Toni (26. Juli 2011)

Gut gemacht!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute. 
 morgen bin ich zum Rose SSV
--> http://www.roseversand.de/blog/show/blog_id:1/post_id:299/

da die "Donnerstgsfahrten" deutlich  an Beteiligungen verliert wollte ich evtl. einen neuen Tag+Uhrzeit ausmachen.

oder sollen wir es ganz sein lassen ?


----------



## stuk (27. Juli 2011)

rose hat aber erst übermorgen SSV


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> rose hat aber erst übermorgen SSV



ich hab die Rose VIP Card da komm ich schon morgen rein.


----------



## Harry-88 (27. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> morgen bin ich zum Rose SSV
> --> http://www.roseversand.de/blog/show/blog_id:1/post_id:299/
> 
> ...



ich erst am samstag schön nachher nachtschicht....brauch noch n paar sachen für´s HT 

würd mich ja euch anschleißen,  aber entweder hab ich nachtschicht....mittagschicht oder es regnet wen ich zeit habe


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

Harry.
dein HT Rahmen wird diese woche ferig.


----------



## Harry-88 (27. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Harry.
> dein HT Rahmen wird diese woche ferig.




sauber  besten dank !

 da freut meine "frau"  sich,  das sie bald mit nach Willingen und W-berg darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (27. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn heute mit 'ner entspannten Runde aus?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute mit 'ner entspannten Runde aus?



bin immer bis 17 Uhr in MH aufe arbeit. z.Z. geht hier regentechnisch wieder die welt  unter.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Thema Donnerstagsrunde: Das Wetter an den letzten Donnerstagen und den Tagen vor den Donnerstagen hat leider die Runde öfters ausfallen lassen, zumindest aus meiner Sicht.

Hier schüttet es aktuell noch nicht, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich ein wenig im Ruhrpark hüpfen gehen, so gegen 18 Uhr

Edit: Fängt gerade an zu pissen ...

Wenn es aufhört, werde ich wohl doch ein Ründchen im Ruhrpark drehen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2011)

ich würde die "Donnerstgsrunde" auch zu gerne beibehalten. 
wir waren doch immer ne nette Truppe von ca. 10 Leutchen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich würde die "Donnerstgsrunde" auch zu gerne beibehalten.
> wir waren doch immer ne nette Truppe von ca. 10 Leutchen.



Bei gutem Wetter gerne  Aber dann bitte mit dem Rotbachtrail, der macht auch recht Laune für mich als alte CC-Tucke


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2011)

Hier ist gerade Weltuntergang 
Ich möchte auch wieder mit war aber etwas knapp mit der Zeit. 
Ab in zwei Wochen sieht es besser aus.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Hier ist gerade Weltuntergang



Getriebeschaden am Ion


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juli 2011)

Hört hier nicht auf zu schiffen, hat sich dann wohl für heute erledigt


----------



## toranoxx (27. Juli 2011)

Hätte heute ohne Regen so schön sein können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juli 2011)

Stimmt Volker 

Vielleicht morgen dann, wenn es mal nicht so schifft ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Juli 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Getriebeschaden am Ion



 

Wetter !!!


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juli 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wetter !!!



Ach, echt 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Barper (27. Juli 2011)

Was die Donnerstagsrunde angeht, war die letzte Zeit zu schlechtes Wetter oder ich hatte leider keine Zeit 

Ich würde mich aber wieder auf eine schöne Runde auf der Halde und evtl. durch's Rotbachtal freuen 

Ansonsten kann man sich auch mal am Wochenende treffen...


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (28. Juli 2011)

Zeitmangel und Wetter waren auch bei mir der Grund.
Habe zwar jetzt Sommerferien, bin aber auch da nicht dabei. Ab Montag zwei Wochen Schweden und danach 2 Wochen Tegernsee und Schliersee, so wie 1 1/2 Wochen Bodensee â beides mit Fahrrad. Wird bestimmt toll.


----------



## PoisonB (28. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte heute zur Donnerstgs Runde kommen, leider wurde mein Rad heute Nacht aus meinem Keller gestohlen. 
Ich bitte euch die Augen danach aufzuhalten. 

Danke Seb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2011)

Schreib dazu dass es heute Nacht gestohlen wurde


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2011)

ne nee  Basti... ich habs doch erst letztens fertich gemacht.  

@4mate ? steht doch da...


----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2011)

KHUJAND, jetzt ja. Als ich schrub, noch nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> KHUJAND, jetzt ja. Als ich schrub, noch nicht.



ahsoo...  
wobei es eigentlich letzte nacht heissen müsste.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2011)

kurzer *streckenbericht* nach all den unwettern der letzen wochen. 
ich war gestern auf der grafenwalder und auf dem kreutzweg.
 die grafenwalder ist super zu fahren, nur im bereich des alten anlieger sind wieder tiefe spurrillen vom bremsen ,- ansosnten alles TOP dort 
 den kreuzweg hats deutlich mehr ausgespült, obacht in der einfahrt zum kreuzweg.


@Toni hast du deine Frau noch gefunden ?


----------



## Der Toni (2. August 2011)

Jo, hatte erst auf der Grafenwalder in der "Saltokurve" (alten Anlieger) vermutet, daß sie dort liegt, aber war nich´. Obwohl da in letzter Zeit, den Spuren nach zu urteilen, schon der Eine oder Andere gerade aus gefahren ist. Nee, die war schon zu Hause .
Den ersten Sprung hatte auch zum Glück niemand abgetragen.
Versteh nicht, warum man im alten Anlieger das Hinterrad blockieren muss.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2011)

die  "Saltokurve" hat es aber in sich...


----------



## MirSch (2. August 2011)

werden heute auch mal wieder die gute alte halde haniel fahren. wer sich anschließen will ist herzlich willkommen. los geht´s gegen 5.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2011)

ich bin heute so ab 18:30-19 Uhr auf dem Parkpl. 
danach Halde rauf Grafenwalder runter,- Rotbachtrail bis zur Brücke und wieder zurück,- Halde rauf Kreuzweg runter und wieder  zum Prakpl.

kommt wer mit ? 

Artur


----------



## Ani (4. August 2011)

ggf.
kommt drauf an wie sich das wetter noch entwickelt. außerdem habe ich noch dh-reifen drauf (zu deutsch = ich komm kaum von der stelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2011)

Kommt denn jetzt wer. Wetter ist ja auch fein. Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. August 2011)

ich geh ne runde laufen wenn überhaupt, war vorhin schon mit mirko, danni und seb weg. da trampel ich jetzt nicht noch durch die gegend.


----------



## Barper (4. August 2011)

Ich werd so gegen 18:45 Uhr an der Halde sein.


----------



## Ti-Max (4. August 2011)

Ok, und läuft alles wieder glatt...


----------



## toranoxx (4. August 2011)

bin auch gegen halb sieben da!


----------



## Noklos (4. August 2011)

ich komme auch, aber nur eine abfahrt... 
bis gleich...


----------



## Barper (4. August 2011)

Schöne Runde heute Abend, auch wenn wir etwas Pech mit dem Wetter hatten.

Die neue Strecke auf der Halde ist super


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2011)

WOOOAH ! ! ! 
so geil die neue strecke... Herzlichen DANK an die erbauer.  


war schön gestern mal wieder (fast)  zahlreich zu fahren.
ges. 7 Leutchen.

und die neue strecke hat auch allen gefallen... die halde ist um eine attraktion reicher geworden.


DANKE noch mal 
Artur


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2011)

Jepp, war richtig gut gestern. Die neue Strecke ist wirklich top, da kriegt man viel Abfahrt fürs Schieben 

Wetter war am Ende auch top 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2011)

ja war super gestern... lt. Antje war es ne "Heisse Runde"  (mit 4 Männern)  



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wetter war am Ende auch top



... da soll noch mal einer behaupten das     KHUJAND´s Rad immer sauber ist.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. August 2011)

Meins war hinterher sauberer als vorher


----------



## skaster (5. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ... da soll noch mal einer behaupten das KHUJAND´s Rad immer sauber ist.


 
Beweisfoto?


----------



## Santa2412claus (5. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nicht aus eurer Region komme, aber demnächst dort einige Tage tätig bin, interessiert mich eure Strecke.

Gibt es eine Art Route? Hat evtl. jemand eine Trackaufzeichnung?

Gerne per PN.

Für Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

VG


----------



## Noklos (5. August 2011)

Moin,

suche für einen Fox Dämpfer eine Feder: ca. 400 x 3,25 (241mm)

Gerne auch tausch gegen eine Titanfeder 550 x 3,25

Wäre echt nice, wenn ihr helfen könntet bzw. die noch zuhause rumfliegen habt


----------



## Ani (6. August 2011)

so, wie siehts jetzt aus mit morgen willingen?
wettervorhersage ist ja so lala. wenns heute abend wie vorhergesagt noch die heftigen regengüsse gibt, könnts aber natürlich recht matschig sein.
so: mangels motiviation hab ich grad das alternativprogramm "brunchen in der borbecker dampfe" für morgen klar gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (6. August 2011)

Bin leider für morgen raus!


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Bin leider für morgen raus!



Dito. Falls Ihr dennoch fahrt, dann viel Spass 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## evilthommy (6. August 2011)

hallo ich wollt mal auf der halde vorbeischauen, hat von euch jemand nen video mit der ein oder anderen abfahrt ??
gruss thomas


----------



## Mirko29 (6. August 2011)

Ich war zwar auch noch nie da, aber bei Youtube "Halde Haniel downhill" eingeben und es gibt ne Menge Vids


----------



## Noklos (7. August 2011)

Sooo, Mirko hat ja schon eins genannt von mir, hier noch ein paar andere:







[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edf9vd0Y1U4"]âªHalde Haniel NRW MTB Freeride Downhill Kleine Runde Oberhausen Bottropâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWEE1y0q-sQ"]âª[MTB] Halde Haniel Bottropâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

@ skaster . zu spät,- ist schon wieder sauber. 

@ Santa2412claus / evilthommy 
ich kann euch die trails zeigen,- meldet euch einfach... oder kommt zur "Donnerstagsrunde"  

@ willingen...DANKE Sommer 2011  :kotz:

@ Noklos 
leider konnten wir gestern nur 1x die "NEUE Grafenwalder" fahren,- danach hat Peter sich  am Kreuzweg zerlegt ,- lenker in den bauch, schulter geprellt+schock.
danach ging nix mehr.


----------



## stuk (8. August 2011)

Tipp für die Zeit wenn die Tage wieder kürzer werden.....oder das Wetter noch schlechter.

http://www.altedrogeriemeinken.de/shop/Spirituosen-Schnaps-aus-dem-Ruhrgebiet/Likoere-Kraeuterlikoere/Haldengeist-aus-dem-Ruhrgebiet-0-7-ltr.html


----------



## Ti-Max (8. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danach hat Peter sich  am Kreuzweg zerlegt ,- lenker in den bauch, schulter geprellt+schock.
> danach ging nix mehr.



Shit. Ist es denn glimpflich ausgegangen oder stärkere Verletzungen, was ich nicht hoffe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ankiruma (8. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,

so. Ich habe mit der Ani nun auch endlich eure tolle Halde eingeweiht!
Danke noch mal an Ani, war'ne tolle Runde...
Hab mich dann auch direkt mal bei eurer neuen Runde ordentlich abgelegt mit Hinterrad raus, Beule am Schienenbein und Schrammen.... die wurden natürlich erst mal "stolz" als Medaille Zuhause vorgezeigt
Man wird sich jetzt mal öfter sehen...

LG
Kirsten

P.S. Wie war denn das 24 Std. Rennen so?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Shit. Ist es denn glimpflich ausgegangen oder stärkere Verletzungen, was ich nicht hoffe.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



so lala... zum glück nix gebrochen,- nur geprellt usw. 
seltsam,- er fährt mit und vor mir alles runter,- dann aus heiterem himmel einfach abgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (8. August 2011)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung!



DANKE werds ihm ausrichten... läuft gerade mit einer Stützschleife durchs Haus.


----------



## stuk (8. August 2011)

mist....gute besserung
ist sein N denn okay geblieben?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. August 2011)

hauptsache das N ist heile 

ja ich kenns ja selber, bei den kleinen sachen tut man sich immer besonders weh, auch von mir gute besserung 

dann könnter ja am we nen krankenausflug zum kalle machen


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2011)

@stuk 
@phil.  
dem rad ist bei 3 fachem überschlag nix passiert,- ist auf die lenkerenden und auf die pedalen gefallen . 
einzich, der helm ist zerbrüselt.  

das schlimme gestern war bei ihm erst der schock mit zweiteiligen atemverlust. das hat ihn pansch gemacht. 
heute merkt er nur seine knochen. vorher ist er auf der "neuen grafenwalder" sogar alle kicker gesprungen usw. 
und da macht er sich auf gerader fahrt;- lang ? 

jepp,- phil
 samstag gehts nach Lübbrechtsen... kommste mit ?


----------



## petete2000 (8. August 2011)

Danke
 für die guten besserungs wünsche mir get´s schon besser, nur meine Schulter tut noch ein bischen weh sonst get´s mir gut.


----------



## Ani (8. August 2011)

ankiruma schrieb:


> Beule am Schienenbein und Schrammen....



ich hab ja schon ein bisschen schlechtes gewissen 


so spektatulär wie bei peter wars bei uns auf jeden fall nicht  gute besserung auch von mir, ein glück ist "nur" der helm kaputt, da sieht man mal wieder wie wichtig gute schutzausrüstung ist, egal wo man grad rumfährt.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. August 2011)

samstag bin ich aufm olgas rock, irie revoltes und le fly, das lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> olgas rock, irie revoltes und le fly,



juhuuu
 live musik bis in meinen garten.   
momment... wir sind ja garnicht da. 

viel spass. Phil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (9. August 2011)

Morgen früh Haniel ? Wenn es nicht regnet. Hat jemand Lust ?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Morgen früh Haniel ? Wenn es nicht regnet. Hat jemand Lust ?


Nici
wetter soll die ganze woche grausig bleiben... 
aber wenn du zeit+lust hast trotzdem zu fahren,- fahr die "neue grafenwalder" mal,- die ist spitze.


----------



## Harry-88 (10. August 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> samstag bin ich aufm olgas rock, irie revoltes und le fly, das lasse ich mir doch nicht entgehen.




alright und madsin nciht vergessen ...durchmachen bis 4 am sonntag dan zur frühschicht 


hoffe morgen wird mein cube fertig dan werd ich die halde auch mal wieder rocken   heute abend nachtfahrt durchs rotbachtal !


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2011)

Goes today what? Auffe Halde and the Redrivervalley? 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ani (11. August 2011)

gestern abend war ja doch bestes wetter zum fahren (ok, vielleicht n bisschen windig), vielleicht hälts heute ja auch, obwohl schauer für heute abend angesagt sind. 
eigentlich wollte ich aber noch einen großeinkauf organisieren, daher kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen ob ich da bin, daher bitte nicht auf mich warten...


----------



## Der Toni (11. August 2011)

ja, gestern war klasse zu fahren. Der neue Trail zur Schöttelheide ist super. Eine echte Ergänzung zu den anderen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. August 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Goes today what? Auffe Halde and the Redrivervalley?
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



bin dabei.   komme so zw. 18:30 und 19 Uhr.



bin heute raus,- muss um 18 Uhr zur foto-session. #
hat sich kurzfristig ergeben. 

 Artur


----------



## Ti-Max (11. August 2011)

Ich werd es wohl auch nicht schaffen, muß länger arbeiten.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Noklos (11. August 2011)

Part 1 des neuen Trails:


----------



## Master_A (11. August 2011)

Schönes Video. Hat ja schon Alpenflair 

Der neue Trail ist echt super. Bin dieses Trail gestern zum ersten Mal komplett gefahren und kann nur sagen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. August 2011)

sehr chillig... ich muss unbedingt mal den neuen trail fahren...


----------



## Harry-88 (11. August 2011)

top quali! was für ne cam ?

hoffe wetter sit morgen okay und meine kurbel kommt für´s fully dan gibts endlich bilder und ich kan wieder radeln


----------



## Noklos (11. August 2011)

Ist eine Canon eos 550d... Aber Qualität ist am Pc in Original noch fünf mal besser 
gruß


----------



## laintime (11. August 2011)

Hüüüübsches neues Bike, was ich da erspähe


----------



## Ti-Max (12. August 2011)

Schönes Video


----------



## Harry-88 (12. August 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Ist eine Canon eos 550d... Aber Qualität ist am Pc in Original noch fünf mal besser
> gruß




da sieht man mal wo das geld ist xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barper (12. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Video


----------



## Noklos (13. August 2011)

Moin moin, 
ist von euch jemand ab Montag zufällig in Willingen?
Ich bin mit Kollegen ein paar Tage da, wenn einer da sein sollte, meldet euch doch 

Schönes Wochenende noch    Wetter ist ja wieder der Hammer!!!


----------



## Ani (13. August 2011)

mal sehen, vielleicht schlagen tobi und ich, sowie 1-3 weitere kollegen am mittwoch dort auf, ggf aber auch in winterberg (oder gar nicht, wenn das wetter weiterhin so bleibt...)


----------



## MirSch (16. August 2011)

Paar Stellen Halde Haniel sind auch dabei...


Vielleicht gefällt´s ja dem einen oder anderen von euch. 

Greetz,

MirSch


----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Video. Hoppenbruch hab ich noch erkannt.


----------



## Snap4x (16. August 2011)

Wo ist denn das so um 1:00 Min?


----------



## buschhase (16. August 2011)

Name fällt mir grad nicht ein, ist aber auf jeden Fall in Essen inner "Nähe" vonner Ruhrtalbrücke.


----------



## laintime (16. August 2011)

Ani. Fahrt ihr morgen nach Willingen/Winterberg?
Falls ja kann ich mich da irgendwie anschließen?

Gruß
Ansgar


----------



## Ani (16. August 2011)

wir fahren nach Willingen, ich freu mich schon, siehe PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laintime (16. August 2011)

hab nix bekommen


----------



## Ani (16. August 2011)

so, jetzt aber  war hier grad noch am quatschen


----------



## Barper (17. August 2011)

Ich werd morgen zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr an der Halde sein und evtl. noch eine Runde durch's Rotbachtal drehen.


----------



## Der Toni (22. August 2011)

Habe gestern meine Radbrille (schwarze Adidas Evil Eye) auf der Halde verloren. Evtl. neue Grafenwalder oder bei den Totems. Falls die jemand von euch findet : pn!


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. August 2011)

Grüße an den Pott!


----------



## laintime (23. August 2011)

Hui.
Hübsches Bild. Auf wieviel Höhenmetern biste denn da? Und wo? Alpen? Whistler? Rockys? Himalaya?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (23. August 2011)

Maximalhöhe war 1974m (http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wnbaddztehmnonrf). War im Karwendelgebirge, genauer auf dem Bärenkopf am österreichischen Achensee.


----------



## laintime (25. August 2011)

Leider etwas verspätet ein Video vom Bikepark Willingen. 
Dabei gewesen sind: Tobi, Ani, Olli, Nik und meine Wenigkeit.

Schöne Grüße an die Urlauber. Ich hoffe Österreich gefällt.


----------



## Kunstflieger (28. August 2011)

Morgen früh Jonny und ich ab 10:45-11:00 Uhr Haniel mit wenig Protektoren und kleinen Bikes ( Ufo u. Helius )


----------



## Alex-F (29. August 2011)

Waren gestern zum ersten mal auf der Halde. Ist da immer so viel los??? Kam mir vor wie das Mekka der mtbler  
Auf alle Fälle sehr spaßig, bis auf den rutschigen Untergrund, absteigen war gefährlich lol


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. August 2011)

war gestern auch da, mit dem jüngeren bruder meiner frau, vllt hab ich dich ja sogar gesehen...


----------



## Alex-F (29. August 2011)

Brombeer farbenes Bionicon. Meine Frau hat nen Rose. 

Geilster Moment: zeitgleich mit nem älteren Herren (auf nem Giant HT) auf der Spitze angekommen. Er zu uns "können sie nen Foto von mir machen, sonst glaubt mir keiner das ich oben angekommen bin"


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. August 2011)

lööööl... das is geil.

aber glaub nicht, das wir uns gesehen haben. waren aber auch nur 2 mal oben, weil meine begleitung blutiger anfänger war und es anfing nass zu werden (kein regenzeug dabei)


----------



## Alex-F (29. August 2011)

Wir waren nur 1 mal oben, hatten ja schon 25km hinter uns und mussten die auch wieder zurück nach Essen


----------



## adisonfire (30. August 2011)

Ahoi Matrosen,

war vorhin auch das erste Mal auf der Halde, bin mit dem Auto hin, ist dann doch nen bissel weit mit dem Bike. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und der neue Trail rockt! Hab mich an die Locals gehalten, vielen Dank für die Tipps 
Wusste ja im ersten Moment nicht wo es lang geht. Auf jeden Fall werd ich Haniel in mein HotSpot Buch mit aufnehmen und das ein oder andere Mal hinfahren, allerdings ist's leider zu weit für die Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Alex-F (30. August 2011)

Wir fandens auf alle fälle auch sehr cool. Hoch sind wir auf fast jeder Ebene den kompletten Ring gefahren, zum Teil voll Abenteuer  2 ebenen waren zu sehr zugewachsen. Runter bin ich die blau markierte Route. 

Nächstes mal aber mit Auto hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. August 2011)

joa freischneiden wäre bald mal wieder dran


----------



## adisonfire (30. August 2011)

Blau... markiert.... ???   Waren da irgendwelche Schilder? Ich bin immer nur dem Eric hinterher... nix Farbiges gesehen 

Sag das nächste Mal Bescheid wenn ihr hinfahrt, muss ja noch deine Brombeere begutachten ;-)


----------



## SpaceEater (31. August 2011)

laintime schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15802
> 
> Leider etwas verspätet ein Video vom Bikepark Willingen.
> Dabei gewesen sind: Tobi, Ani, Olli, Nik und meine Wenigkeit.
> ...



Hiho,
Tobi hier. Wir sind wieder zurück aus unserem Urlaub in Saalbach.
Ansgar, das Video ist toll geworden. Könntest du mir das Foto zuschicken?

Tobi


----------



## KHUJAND (31. August 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> Paar Stellen Halde Haniel sind auch dabei...
> 
> 
> Vielleicht gefällt´s ja dem einen oder anderen von euch.
> ...



SEHR SEHR SUUUPER


----------



## Harry-88 (31. August 2011)

also ich weiß nur davon das einer der trils "blau" mackiert ist.....die war egstern ehr glatt ....mein bruder kam da ncith wirklich runter dank seinen nobbi nic´s

nunja ich glaub der braucht  highroller oder minion ....aber die sind doch so schwer für n 140mm bike :/


----------



## Alex-F (1. September 2011)

Mit Big Bettys bin ich da gut runter gekommen, bis ich Lenkerbreite bedingt an einer Stelle absteigen musste, sobald der Schuh aufm Boden war hab ich mich natürlich lang gemacht


----------



## Noklos (1. September 2011)

Moin, geht heute abend was? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## adisonfire (1. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Mit Big Bettys bin ich da gut runter gekommen, bis ich Lenkerbreite bedingt an einer Stelle absteigen musste, sobald der Schuh aufm Boden war hab ich mich natürlich lang gemacht



hehe.. ich hab mich fast auf den Bauzaun geschmissen, der war arg glatt, zumindest für meine Vans 
Nächstes Mal fahre ich da auch drüber, aber ich bin das erste mal da runter und wir haben vorm Zaun gehalten sodass ich keinen großen Schwung mehr hatte balancierend da drüber zu gondeln und direkt die nächste Kurve zu nehmen bevor es in die Dornenbüsche geht


----------



## Alex-F (1. September 2011)

Die Bauzaun Strecke hat meine Freundin verweigert, wir sind rechts weiter und die nächste Abfahrt runter. Oder zumindest ich, die Cheffin ist aussen rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

den Bauzaun säge ich bei zeiten klein...


----------



## laintime (1. September 2011)

Den Bauzaun gibt es nicht mehr. Ist mitlerweile ein Drop. Der Bauzaun ist in einer gefährlichen Weise abgerutscht, sodass er ganz entfernt werden musste.

Links vom Drop ist ein kleiner Chickenway, um das Ding zu umfahren. Der darauffolgende Anlieger ist auch vergrößert worden, damit man besser um die Kurve kommt.

Also aufpassen, wenn ihr aus der Strecke vorher kommt: Die Strecke hat sich verändert!!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

laintime schrieb:


> Den Bauzaun gibt es nicht mehr. Ist mitlerweile ein Drop. Der Bauzaun ist in einer gefährlichen Weise abgerutscht, sodass er ganz entfernt werden musste.
> 
> Links vom Drop ist ein kleiner Chickenway, um das Ding zu umfahren. Der darauffolgende Anlieger ist auch vergrößert worden, damit man besser um die Kurve kommt.
> 
> Also aufpassen, wenn ihr aus der Strecke vorher kommt: Die Strecke hat sich verändert!!



DANKE  für die Info !  
war 2 wochen im urlaub...


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

Gestern hat´s jemanden auf dem kleinen "Minidownhill", wenn man die Außenschüttung zum Kreuz runter fährt, arg zerlegt. Notarzt und Krankenwagen haben ihn mitgenommen. Ich hoffe, ihm geht´s einigermaßen gut.
Mal sehen, ob die Haldenaufsicht jetzt wieder in Aktivismuss verfällt.


----------



## Noklos (1. September 2011)

Nicht schon wieder... dann sollen die da mal die scheiß Rinnen rausmachen aus dem Hang, kein wunder  
Manche eiern da deswegen aber echt runter wie sosnt was


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

Nein, das war die kleine Abfahrt dahinter(zwischen den Brombeeren). Der kam wohl mit zuviel Speed die Außenschüttung runter und hat danach die Kontrolle verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (1. September 2011)

Ah okay, da ist doch schonmal eienr gestorben weil er auch zu schnell war und darüber geflogen ist oder? 
Wie sah das denn damals mit der Haldenaufsicht aus? Machen die alles platt oder inwiefern sind die dort aktiv?


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

Ja, genau da war es. Und der Vorfall (8-10 Jahre her) dient noch immer als Argument, keine MTB Strecke zuzulassen.


----------



## lumpi0815 (1. September 2011)

hallo zusammen!
auf der halde scheint sich ja einiges getan zu haben. kann mir jemand mal ne übersicht von allen aktuellen trails geben?
habe dazu etwas stümperhaft von g-maps die halde zusammengefügt.
wäre nett, wenn jemand die strecken im paint strichmäßig einzeichen kann.
das grüne viereck soll die grüne hütte sein.
danke im vorraus!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/967356

hier nochmal in schöner, dafür pixeliger:


----------



## Alex-F (1. September 2011)

Unglaublich.


----------



## Noklos (1. September 2011)

so das sollte reichen...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Ah okay, da ist doch schonmal eienr gestorben weil er auch zu schnell war und darüber geflogen ist oder?
> Wie sah das denn damals mit der Haldenaufsicht aus? Machen die alles platt oder inwiefern sind die dort aktiv?




so 1996 / 1997 sind auf der "alten abfahrt" da wo jetzt der kreuzweg ist, zwei 17 Jährige gestorben. 
danach wurde alles eingezäunt. 

als der ältere fahrer (siehe kreuz)  sich zerschällt hat wurde nix verändert oder eingezäunt .
ich denke nicht das  jetzt oder irgendwann was an der halde verändert wird. 


@lumpi0815 
verabrede dich hier übers IBC mit den lokals und lass dir die strecken zeigen... is bessa.


----------



## Alex-F (1. September 2011)

Hätts dir auch mal Mühe geben können, der Kreuzweg hat mehr Kurven


----------



## lumpi0815 (1. September 2011)

danke dir!

blau, schwarz z.t. und grün sind mir bekannt.

der weiße ist der "neue"?


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

Schön, jetzt wissen auch wenigstens die Betreiber, wo sie suchen sollen.


----------



## Noklos (1. September 2011)

Alles geändert 

ist heute abend was los auf der Halde? Donnerstagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Alles geändert
> 
> ist heute abend was los auf der Halde? Donnerstagsrunde?



bin raus... hab noch urlaubsmüdigkeit.


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Alles geändert
> 
> ....?


----------



## lumpi0815 (1. September 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Schön, jetzt wissen auch wenigstens die Betreiber, wo sie suchen sollen.


die kennen die schon. meist einmal im jahr sind die strecken mit baumstämmen und geäst "versperrt"


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2011)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> meist einmal im jahr sind die strecken mit baumstämmen und geäst "versperrt"



das stimmt nicht .


----------



## Der Toni (1. September 2011)

Ich bin 2-3mal in der Woche da, und so was habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## lumpi0815 (1. September 2011)

gut, dann hab nur ich sowas schon ein paar mal gesehen. wie auch immer, hauptsache jetzt is nix da!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Alles geändert
> 
> ist heute abend was los auf der Halde? Donnerstagsrunde?



ab wann ist denn einer anzutreffen? evtl komm ich doch auch mal rum. hab wohl nur meine "ersatzgabel" (monster-t) drin, da die sigmabrücken noch nass sind, aber die muss ja auch mal gefahren werden. 

achja, meine bremsen sind tiptop (vorsicht, runninggag!)


----------



## Ani (2. September 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Gestern hat´s jemanden auf dem kleinen "Minidownhill", wenn man die Außenschüttung zum Kreuz runter fährt, arg zerlegt. Notarzt und Krankenwagen haben ihn mitgenommen.



Wir sind da mit der Donnerstagsrunde auch schonmal auf jemanden getroffen, der sich genau da grad verletzt hatte und vom Krankenwagen eingesammelt worden war, weitere Folgen seitens RAG hatte das aber nicht, was sollen die an dem Stück auch machen. Man müsste ja eigentlich auch davon ausgehen, dass jeder der da ruterfährt weiß was er tut. Unfälle können halt immer passieren, hoffentlich ist nix Schlimmes. 

Apropo, leider bin ich derzeit auch noch fahruntüchtig, das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, weil es vielleicht die einzige Woche im Jahr hätte sein können, wo man Loki mit funktionstüchtigen Bremsen hätte antreffen können


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. September 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> Apropo, leider bin ich derzeit auch noch fahruntüchtig, das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, weil es vielleicht die einzige Woche im Jahr hätte sein können, wo man Loki mit funktionstüchtigen Bremsen hätte antreffen können



ach, rad läuft zur zeit wie ein uhrwerk. neue beläge bestell ich in den wintermonaten sicherheitshalber schonmal nach, damit ich nicht in zeitdruck komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wronnski (5. September 2011)

auf der neuen Grafenwalder Abfahrt.


----------



## laintime (5. September 2011)

Sieht dynamisch aus!

Allerdings find ich "neue Grafenwalder" als Namen doof, auch wenn er schon ein paar Mal verwendet wurde. 
Ich bin für ein kleines Brainstorming.

Was haltet ihr von Achterbahn? Wegen den ganzen Anliegern(Steilkurven) und Sprüngen find ich passt das ganz gut.


----------



## Der Toni (5. September 2011)

Ich nenn ihn Schötteltrail, weil er zur Schöttelhalde runter geht.
Eigentlich sollten aber die Erbauer die Ehre haben, ihm einen Namen zu geben.
Hier der erste Sprung:


----------



## Barper (5. September 2011)

Die Bezeichnung "Achterbahn" finde ich auch besser, allerdings steht den Erbauern wohl eher die Namensgebung zu...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2011)

alte oder neue grafenwalder. . . ein name muss her.      

oder es bleibt bei dem namen. "neue grafenwalder" 
 auf  jedem fall danke ich (noch mals) den erabuern für diesen super trail. 

VORSICHT ! die "alte grafenwalder" ist nach den regenfällen der absolute horror... zumin. der unter teil.


----------



## Harry-88 (5. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> alte oder neue grafenwalder. . . ein name muss her.
> 
> oder es bleibt bei dem namen. "neue grafenwalder"
> auf  jedem fall danke ich (noch mals) den erabuern für diesen super trail.
> ...




das hab ich grade gemerkt ! die neue ist auch ncith ohne...dieser verfluchte starkregen  sieht am tetraeder auch nicht besser aus 

ich glaub ich brauch wetscreams ...der sommerreifen 2011 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (5. September 2011)

Wenn man die neue Strecke ein paar Mal gefahren ist, dann macht die richtig Laune, so ist es bei mir zumindest 

Macht mir auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Spass als dieses ewig steile den Hang runter, obwohl das auch ab und an mal sein muß 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Harry-88 (5. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wenn man die neue Strecke ein paar Mal gefahren ist, dann macht die richtig Laune, so ist es bei mir zumindest
> 
> Macht mir auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Spass als dieses ewig steile den Hang runter, obwohl das auch ab und an mal sein muß
> 
> Gruß Thorsten




ja das stimmt nur ist die heute sehr nass schlammig mit pfützen übersäht gewessen sonst klasse...vorallem der große kicker....das wird ja was werden ...


----------



## Noklos (5. September 2011)

Strecke ist ja jetzt endlich mal fast fertig ... matschig war sie schon, da habt ihr Recht 
Gleich kommt ein kleines Vid zur Strecke


----------



## Noklos (5. September 2011)

.


----------



## Harry-88 (5. September 2011)

hab dich gesehn warst zu schnell weg wollte grade mein bike einladen ins auto xD


----------



## roadspeedy (5. September 2011)

Danke für das Lob. Wir finden echt klasse, dass schon so viele "unsere" Strecke fahren. Ich denke Thorsten hats getroffen. Der Halde hat so eine Strecke gefehlt. Und in Kombination mit den anderen steilen Strecken und der einfachen am Kreuzweg ist nun für alle was dabei.

In den nächsten Wochen wird noch was gegen die Pfützen gemacht, der große Double und noch 1-2 Anlieger fertiggestellt. Denke dann haben wir es endlich geschafft! Hoffe danach gibts noch gutes Wetter. Dann ist noch eine "opening-party" an der Strecke geplant! 

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Noklos (5. September 2011)

Tadaaaa: Da ist das gute Teil


----------



## laintime (5. September 2011)

Sehr geil geworden Niklas. 
Und wir haben nen ..... ROADGAP!  Auch wenns nur nen kleines ist.

Jetzt müsst ihr noch die Strecke taufen. (Achterbahn am besten!  )


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (5. September 2011)

Nach knapp 3 1/2 Wochen im âAuslandâ muss ich mir die Halde auch mal wieder antun. Sieht schick aus, was ihr noch dazugebaut habt. =)


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

zu stänkern habe ich doch noch was...  
 die künstlich reingelegten steine in der strecke sind total bescheuert wie ich finde,- nehmen einem total den flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (6. September 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Wir finden echt klasse, dass schon so viele "unsere" Strecke fahren. Ich denke Thorsten hats getroffen. Der Halde hat so eine Strecke gefehlt. Und in Kombination mit den anderen steilen Strecken und der einfachen am Kreuzweg ist nun für alle was dabei.
> 
> In den nächsten Wochen wird noch was gegen die Pfützen gemacht, der große Double und noch 1-2 Anlieger fertiggestellt. Denke dann haben wir es endlich geschafft! Hoffe danach gibts noch gutes Wetter. Dann ist noch eine "opening-party" an der Strecke geplant!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir müssen eher Danke sagen für den geilen Trail. Ist bestimmt ne Menge Arbeit gewesen und deswegen fetten Respekt. 
Und eine Opening Party finde ich auch ne klasse Idee 

Wenn jetzt noch das Wetter mitspielen würde... Momentan ist das eher zum  (Ich lass mal letzten Samstag raus, da war es ja mal klasse) 

@Toni 
Danke für das Foto


----------



## Der Toni (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zu stänkern habe ich doch noch was...
> die künstlich reingelegten steine in der strecke sind total bescheuert wie ich finde,- nehmen einem total den flow.



fahr doch einfach links vorbei


----------



## Barper (6. September 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Wir finden echt klasse,  dass schon so viele "unsere" Strecke fahren. Ich denke Thorsten hats  getroffen. Der Halde hat so eine Strecke gefehlt. Und in Kombination mit  den anderen steilen Strecken und der einfachen am Kreuzweg ist nun für  alle was dabei.
> 
> In den nächsten Wochen wird noch was gegen die Pfützen gemacht, der  große Double und noch 1-2 Anlieger fertiggestellt. Denke dann haben wir  es endlich geschafft! Hoffe danach gibts noch gutes Wetter. Dann ist  noch eine "opening-party" an der Strecke geplant!
> 
> ...



Super, wenn ihr das mit den Pfützen in den Griff bekommt 



Noklos schrieb:


> Tadaaaa: Da ist das gute Teil



Wie ich sehe, ist der Zaun weg 

Vielen Dank für den schönen Trail!


----------



## skaster (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zu stänkern habe ich doch noch was...
> die künstlich reingelegten steine in der strecke sind total bescheuert wie ich finde,- nehmen einem total den flow.


Nö, finde ich nicht, kann man doch prima drüber springen .


----------



## KHUJAND (6. September 2011)

ist ja gut... ich persönl. bin gegen "künstliche" hindernisse.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist ja gut... ich persönl. bin gegen "künstliche" hindernisse.



Halllllloooooooo !!!! 
Wofür hast Du so viel Federweg 
Ist dein nächstes Rad ein Helius RC ???


----------



## Der Toni (6. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist ja gut... ich persönl. bin gegen "künstliche" hindernisse.



... dann kriegste "Bikeparkverbot"


----------



## Ti-Max (6. September 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wofür hast Du so viel Federweg



Genau, immer drüberbraten, Ihr Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker 

Der stilvolle Gentleman unter den MTBlern gleitet da geschmeidig im Manual drüber

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## roadspeedy (6. September 2011)

Zum Glück haben nicht alle die gleichen Vorstellungen davon wie ein Trail, eine Strecke aussehen muss. Daher ist es nur gut, dass wir unsere Vorstellungen hier umsetzen können! 

Ich denke den meisten gefällts, und das is uns auch wichtig! Und das mit dem Steinfeld ist an dieser Stelle erst der Anfang.  Nehmt es wie es ist oder fahrt dran vorbei!  (Auch hier wird es einen Chickenway geben, wenn wir fertig sind!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Aktuell ist die Strecke für jeden fahrbar. Wer die dicken Dinger mitnehmen will, der soll dies tun, wer es nicht will, fährt (aus meiner Sicht) sicher dran vorbei. Da hat jeder was von. An dieser Stelle erneuten Dank an die Erbauer 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Harry-88 (6. September 2011)

bei dem wetter bleibet ja nur bauen über...vorallem sieht man wo das wasser stehen bleibt ......


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

Ich (wir) haben früher auch viel gebaut... einige teile der strecken bestehen heute noch und sind fester bestandteil der div. strecken auf unserer Halde,- einige sind dem busch zum opfer gefallen. 

das nur zur I N F O   






Bild vom Samstag.


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

Ich verstehe diese Info nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese Info nicht.



anscheinend verstehst du so einiges nicht.


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

War ja klar, dass jetzt sowas kommt!
Was möchtest du uns Erbauern der Strecke mitteilen (ich denke das war an uns gerichtet), wenn du sowas sagst wie: 

_Ich (wir) haben früher auch viel gebaut... einige teile der strecken bestehen heute noch und sind fester bestandteil der div. strecken auf unserer Halde,- einige sind dem busch zum opfer gefallen. _

Vielleicht sowas wie:
Sollen wir dir dankbar sein?
Wenn du damals gebaut hast, brauchst du heute nicht mehr?

Es war eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Ich habe den Sinn hinter dieser Aussage nicht verstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

genau . . . 
zeitlich schaff ich es leider nicht mehr mich wie früher tagelang auf der halde aufzuhalten. denn noch gehe ich im frühjahr und im herbst einige trails ab um nachzuschneiden. 

du brauchst mir keinesfalls dankbar sein,- für irgendetwas.


----------



## Der Toni (7. September 2011)

Worum geht´s jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

Das is ja auch absolut in Ordnung. Mit meinem Job ist das schon hart genug, aber mit einer Familie wie bei dir, hätte ich mich niemals so beim Streckenbau einbringen können! 

Jeder macht das was er organisiert bekommt!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Worum geht´s jetzt eigentlich?



Toni. hat sich alles schon geklärt...  

eigentlich ging es "mir persönlich" um diese blöden steine
 da auf dem flowigen weg. 

wir (mein schwager und ich) führen gerade unseren MTB nachwuchs ein , die kiddys tuen sich extrem schwer mit ihren bikes und ihrem fahrkönnen auf diesem teil der strecke wo die brocken im weg liegen. 

ich bin der meinung das die künstlichen eingebrachten brocken auf der DH strecke besser aufgehoben sind als auf der flowigen single trail abfahrt.  

wie gesagt... meine meinung.


----------



## tokessa (7. September 2011)

Gutes Schlußwort  Jedem der vernünftig baut sei mein dank gewiss


----------



## 3radfahrer (7. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das nur zur I N F O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typisch deutsch  Hochgezogene Socken  Fehlen nur noch die Sandalen!


----------



## Alex-F (7. September 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich es WÄREN Schlappen


----------



## tokessa (7. September 2011)

Puschen


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

lacht ihr nur,-  sollte eigentlich style sein  

@3radfahrer gehma strahlen.


----------



## Der Toni (7. September 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Typisch deutsch  Hochgezogene Socken



Du hast wohl voll den Trend verpennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (7. September 2011)

Khujand: Wird wohl erst am Wochenende was werden


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2011)

Artur,schmeiß die Steine einfach ins Gebüsch und fertig!


----------



## tokessa (7. September 2011)

Lol


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Artur,schmeiß die Steine einfach ins Gebüsch und fertig!



Bitte lasst zumindest etwas Ironie in der Aussage stecken.
Denn wenn jetzt schon Radfahrer anderen Radfahrern die Arbeit zerstören, wird bald keiner mehr so eine Strecke bauen...

Gebt uns eine Chance. Ich habe schließlich nicht um sonst oben geschrieben, dass es für alles einen Chickenway geben wird!


----------



## Der Toni (7. September 2011)

Fänd ich auch dreist, auf ´ner nicht selber gebauten Strecke anfangen rum zu wurschteln. Dann fährt man ´se einfach nicht und gut is.
Aber wie gesagt, du kannst einfach links vorbei fahren.


----------



## Harry-88 (7. September 2011)

leute ....höhr ich hier wetterfrust ??( also ich hab ihn ...hab WE und so ein akck wetter ....nix mit bikepark )

nunja wir warten mal ab bis die erbauer einen name sagen und sagen " wir haben fertig "!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

gehts noch Toni... denkst du ich fang da an die strecke zu manipulieren was denkt ihr eigentlich jetzt über mich ???  

ich hab nur plausibel erklärt  das mich bzw. unseren nachwuchs die steine dort im weg stören. 

niemals würde ich jetzt da was abreissen. 

wer den Meister-D. kennt der weiss wie sein spruch gemeint war. 

tschüss.


----------



## Der Toni (7. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gehts noch Toni... denkst du ich fang da an die strecke zu manipulieren was denkt ihr eigentlich jetzt über mich ???
> 
> ...
> tschüss.



würd ich nie von dir denken..., du warst auch gar nicht gemeint. Aber solche Sprüche kann ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Soll welche geben, die das dann auch noch in die Tat umsetzen.


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

Und ich habe nur Angst um die Strecke. Bei dem ganzen Schweiß und Blut, was wir geschwitzt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (7. September 2011)

Die Steine sind schon in Ordnung! vielleicht steht der erste, der jawohl eine Art Kicker sein soll, etwas zu steil!? Rumpelt schon etwas wenn man den mit nimmt. Aber jeder wie er mag 

Soll die strecke noch weiter runter gehen? In dem nächsten Waldstück steckt noch Potential!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. September 2011)

Cool bleiben Leute,hab wohl den smilie vergessen.
Ich habe nicht vor,eure Strecken zu demontieren!


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

Für dieses Jahr wollen wir das,  was ihr bisher kennt, weiter aufpeppen. Oben den Double, das Steinfeld ist ein Versuch und noch am Anfang, einen weiteren Kicker im Stück vor dem Steinfeld, noch ein paar Anlieger und die Pfützen weg.

Geplant ist die Strecke noch 2 weitere Abschnitte nach unten zu führen. Da wollen wir uns im Winter, wenn man besser zwischen den Bäumen durch kommt, einen Weg raussuchen. Wir wollen keine größeren Bäume fällen. Wenn mal was dünnes im Weg steht, kann man nix machen...


----------



## NoPussyWay (7. September 2011)

Jap, das geht echt nur im Winter! Vor allem hat alles was auf der Halde wächt sch... Dornen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. September 2011)

auch wenn ich von einigen hier gesteinigt werde, aber was halten die erbauer denn davon, nen kleine holzbrücke nach dem ersten abschnitt zu setzen? dort wo das riesen wasserloch ist.


----------



## Harry-88 (7. September 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> auch wenn ich von einigen hier gesteinigt werde, aber was halten die erbauer denn davon, nen kleine holzbrücke nach dem ersten abschnitt zu setzen? dort wo das riesen wasserloch ist.




ist ein entwässerugn geabut die fast perfekt funktioniert und ein sprung....aber so 1-2 shores wären nett 

also im winter wär ich dabei euch zu helfen wen ich frei haben mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (7. September 2011)

In meinem Video von vorgestern kann man das obere Wasserloch sehen, da ist eine Entwässerung und ein Sprung drüber, ne kleine brücke kann man bei gelegeheit bauen 
erstmal das andere...
das mit dem Stein stimmt auch ein wenig, er ist noch etwas zu steil, da kommt bestimmt noch etwas erde vor, aber das wird!


----------



## Ti-Max (7. September 2011)

Denkt Ihr im Winter dann auch den Lift, für die Senioren, wie ich einer bin ...


----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Da ich Anfang November mein neues Bike bekomme und auch etwas anspruchsvolleres Gelände suchen werde und die Halde nicht allzu weit weg ist ...

Kündigt Bauaktionen hier im Thread ne Weile vorher an, dann seh ich zu dass ich dann auch Zeit finde mitzuhelfen. ;-)
Hab zwar keine große Erfahrung im "Streckenbau", bin aber handwerklich "begabt"... ^^


----------



## roadspeedy (7. September 2011)

Bohr da haben wir ja auch schon viel drüber geredet. Am einfachsten wäre ein Schlepplift  den Schotterweg hoch, der geht ja fast nur gerade hoch. Aber das wird ja wohl leider nie was! 

Wir haben uns _wohl überlegt_ und am Ende einstimmig auf den Namen geeinigt: "S-ride"


----------



## Noklos (7. September 2011)

*S-Ride*




*!!!*


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (7. September 2011)

Â»SÂ« wegen der vielen Kurven oder wegen des Noklosâ Specialized-Rad?


----------



## Noklos (7. September 2011)

HAHA Nein ! Das hat damit nichts zu tun  , ergäbe ja auch wenig Sinn 

S steht sowohl für das Kurvige als auch "Schlackeberg" ....


----------



## Inor (7. September 2011)

Guten Abend Leute,
ich wollt mal fragen ob irgendwer mal Lust hätte mir zu zeigen wie ich kleinere Sprünge/Drops meistere. Wohn halt in Gladbeck und bin öfter mal an der Haniel und dem Rotbachtal.


----------



## foenfrisur (8. September 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Auf den ersten Blick dachte ich es WÄREN Schlappen



Keine Puschen, sondern diesen Krankenschwester Latschen von Birkenstock.... 


@ Khujand: Top Kandidat für's FDW


----------



## Master_A (8. September 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Wir haben uns _wohl überlegt_ und am Ende einstimmig auf den Namen geeinigt: "S-ride"



S-Ride ist ein guter Name... 
Das S kann für so vieles stehen

Special - Ride
Saugeiler - Ride
Socken - Ride (um noch mal auf das Foto von KHUJAND zu kommen 
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (8. September 2011)

Double-S-Ride!!!

Socken und Sandalen-Ride

Bitte nächstes mal alle mitbringen!


----------



## laintime (8. September 2011)

Wäre S-Line in Anlehnung an die A-Line in Whistler nicht auch ne Überlegung wert?

Aber ansonsten: Guter Name!


----------



## G-Funk (8. September 2011)

S-Line würde sich wieder nach Audi Modelle anhören 

S-Ride hört sich schon locker flockig an


----------



## frohrider666 (8. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Ihr könnt sie nennen wie Ihr wollt.
Für mich ist es die "Neue Grafenwalder".

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Der Toni (8. September 2011)

frohrider666 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ihr könnt sie nennen wie Ihr wollt.
> Für mich ist es die "Neue Grafenwalder".
> ...



... gut zu wissen.


----------



## Barper (8. September 2011)

Sehr schön, S-Ride hört sich flowig an


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. September 2011)

muss sagen, s-ride hat für mich irgendwie nen "künstlichen" charakter. da sind mir die namen der anderen trails irgendwie lieber...

ob es nu die mettwurst, der chinamann, kreuzweg oder grafenwalder ist.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. September 2011)

chinamann ist auch als "alter" singletrail bekannt....


----------



## Der Toni (8. September 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> muss sagen, s-ride hat für mich irgendwie nen "künstlichen" charakter. da sind mir die namen der anderen trails irgendwie lieber...
> 
> ob es nu die mettwurst, der chinamann, kreuzweg oder grafenwalder ist.



Das stimmt, da würde Achterbahn auch gut zu passen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (9. September 2011)

sollen wir nicht einfach abstimmen ? ^^


----------



## NoPussyWay (9. September 2011)

Chinaman hieß ganz früher auch einfach "Mitte"! die, die schon gaaaanz lange dabei sind kennen dann auch noch "gerölsteiner" oder "karnickelhang"

Aber mal was anderes, ich lese hier ja mehr mit als das ich schreibe, aber meint ihr nicht auch das einige Sachen die grade in letzter Zeit hier besprochen wurden in einer IG besser aufgehoben wären? Hier kann ja schließlich jeder (wie ich ) mitlesen!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. September 2011)

Hi.

Nachdem ich es schon ewig versprochen habe spiele ich nun mit dem Gedanken morgen mal die Halde besuchen zu kommen.
Ich bin schon ewig nicht mehr im Gelände unterwegs gewesen mit meinem AM-Bike und würde mich gerne mal an kleinen Anfänger-Sprüngen und/oder -Drops versuchen. Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch auf der Halde?
Also am liebsten sowas mit langer übersichtlicher Anfahrt und Landung und der Sprung/Drop wirklich klein um erstmal die Technik zu üben.
Wenn natürlich jemand ein paar Stunden Zeit und Lust hat um Lehrer zu spielen würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (9. September 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Also am liebsten sowas mit langer übersichtlicher Anfahrt und Landung und der Sprung/Drop wirklich klein um erstmal die Technik zu üben.


 
Fahr nach Winterberg


----------



## Der Toni (9. September 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> ....mit langer übersichtlicher Anfahrt und Landung und



Damit sieht´s auf der Halde eher mau aus.


----------



## roadspeedy (9. September 2011)

Gar kein Problem. Die Strecke die gerade runter geht vom Feuerturm (nicht zu übersehen) hat nach 5 m einen "Drop" aus Erde. Der "Sprung" ist ca 30cm hoch. Wäre das für dich klein? Dann kannste da gut üben.
Den selben "Erdhaufen" kann man 90° versetzt anfahren, dann ist der Sprung schon was schwieriger. Ich denke die Stelle ist ok. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der es dir zeigen kann. Wir fahren dieses Wochenende nicht auf der Halde.

(Bitte jetzt keine blöden Kommentare dazu von wegen "der ist doch nicht klein" usw.! Ich habe dafür extra die Höhe geschätzt und er kann es ja selber einschätzen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (9. September 2011)

Der "30cm Sprung"  hat keine übersichtliche Anfahrt. Er liegt hinter einer (leichten) Kurve und ist zur Zeit nicht einsehbar, da Sträucher die Sicht verdecken. Außerdem "kickt" der schon ein wenig. Würde ich nicht für den Anfang empfehlen.


----------



## buschhase (9. September 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Gibt es sowas überhaupt noch auf der Halde?
> Also am liebsten sowas mit langer übersichtlicher Anfahrt und Landung und der Sprung/Drop wirklich klein um erstmal die Technik zu üben.
> Wenn natürlich jemand ein paar Stunden Zeit und Lust hat um Lehrer zu spielen würde ich auch nicht nein sagen.



Hi
da du aus Duisburg kommst, würde ich dir für solche Übungen einfach mal den Duisburger/Mülheimer Wald empfehlen. Beispielsweise den Steinbruch oder den ''Dirtspot'' kurz nachm Worringer Reitweg. Da findest du massenweise genau solche Bauten wie du sie beschrieben hast.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Hi
> da du aus Duisburg kommst, würde ich dir für solche Übungen einfach mal den Duisburger/Mülheimer Wald empfehlen. Beispielsweise den Steinbruch oder den ''Dirtspot'' kurz nachm Worringer Reitweg. Da findest du massenweise genau solche Bauten wie du sie beschrieben hast.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Hi.
Vielen Dank - gut zu wissen. Den Steinbruch wollte ich mir eh mal genauer anschauen - bin da nur einmal dran vorbei gefahren - ist nicht wirklich weit entfernt von meiner Wohnung. 

@Kunstflieger: Nach Winterberg will ich nächstes Jahr wenn ich mein neues Rad bekommen habe.


----------



## bikegeissel (9. September 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Hi.
> Vielen Dank - gut zu wissen. Den Steinbruch wollte ich mir eh mal genauer anschauen - bin da nur einmal dran vorbei gefahren - ist nicht wirklich weit entfernt von meiner Wohnung.
> 
> @Kunstflieger: Nach Winterberg will ich nächstes Jahr wenn ich mein neues Rad bekommen habe.



Viel Spaß, wenn Dich dort der Förster erwischt.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. September 2011)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, wenn Dich dort der Förster erwischt.



Und dann passiert was?


----------



## xtrail (10. September 2011)

Was solln der Scheiß?
DOD bist nicht der Typ aus der Haard ? ähh doch na klar.
Was machsten in DU und wie gehts dem Erik?

Schließ Dich ner Gruppe an und fertig. Rest kommt von alleine.
Als Lehrer bin ich ne Niete, Maul mich dann meistens. Kannst mir gern ne PN schicken


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. September 2011)

Erstmal hi.
Woher kennen wir uns denn?
Da ich längere Zeit nicht mehr in NRW war habe ich Erik nur vor einigen Wochen mal im Laden wo er arbeitet getroffen.

'Ne Gruppe habe ich prinzipiell, aber von denen stehen die einen nicht auf Freeride und der andere hat seinen Freerider zur Zeit etwas geschrottet und mit 'nem Street-Bike keine Lust auf der Halde zu fahren. 

Aber danke für all' die Ratschläge hier. Man sieht sich.



xtrail schrieb:


> Was solln der Scheiß?
> DOD bist nicht der Typ aus der Haard ? ähh doch na klar.
> Was machsten in DU und wie gehts dem Erik?
> 
> ...


----------



## NoPussyWay (10. September 2011)

Grade mal ne Runde gedreht!


----------



## evilthommy (10. September 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Ti-Max (10. September 2011)

Jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (10. September 2011)

Nice shot 

Aber vom Winkel her versteh ich das nicht, kommst aus dem Trail gesprungen???


----------



## NoPussyWay (10. September 2011)

Jap, komm aus dem Weg und zieh den Sprung nach links in die Kurve!

Nur n kleiner Hüpfer, aber macht richtig Spaß


----------



## der Digge (12. September 2011)

Die Strecke braucht mehr so kleine Hüpfer und Spielereien. Das Gap was im Bau ist sieht nach Spaß aus, dürfte aber früher oder später für Ärger sorgen. Sowas irgendwo mitten im Hang ohne direkten Verbindung nach Oben bzw, Unten


----------



## roadspeedy (12. September 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Die Strecke braucht mehr so kleine Hüpfer und Spielereien. Das Gap was im Bau ist sieht nach Spaß aus, dürfte aber früher oder später für Ärger sorgen. Sowas irgendwo mitten im Hang ohne direkten Verbindung nach Oben bzw, Unten



Wo genau wird ein "Gap" gebaut?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2011)

ich persönlich finde das hier  z.Z. etwas viel über´s  "bauen" geplaudert wird.

es gibt hier in den " Lokale Bikeforen " leute, die mit dem bergewerk div. sachen organisieren. und oft miteinder sprechen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. September 2011)

da ist was dran...

aus aktuellem anlass würde ich gerne auf meine suchanfrage bzgl eines "kleinen" fullyrahmens aufmerksam machen.
wie von mir bekannt suche ich wieder was älteres, diesmal allerdings mit deutlich weniger federweg (90-130mm) in 43-48cm rahmenhöhe, einfachst aufgebaut (am besten eingelenker). einzige grundvorraussetzung die zwingend erforderlich ist, ist eine discaufnahme.

damit man in etwa weiss, was ich suche, gebe ich mal als beispiel das alte "scott octane fx-3" an.


----------



## NoPussyWay (12. September 2011)

In der zweiten Schrägen, der Kicker steht ja schon lange da!

Bei der Landung hab ich mir auch nur gedacht "Ach du Sch..."  Die Entfernung ist ja noch OK (obwohl ich mich auch gefragt habe ob man genug Speed bekommt), aber an der Holzkante werden wohl doch einige zerschellen - was wiederum zu Ärger führen könnte!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. September 2011)

War Sonntag mal wieder auf der Halde!
Leider niemanden getroffen!
Kam mir ziemlich einsam vor!


----------



## OneWheeler (12. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde das hier  z.Z. etwas viel über´s  "bauen" geplaudert wird.
> 
> es gibt hier in den " Lokale Bikeforen " leute, die mit dem bergewerk div. sachen organisieren. und oft miteinder sprechen.


Offizielle Strecke?

Das hat sich leider erst mal zerschlagen, das Bergwerk hat uns eine Abfuhr erteilt
Grund: der Tote vor einigen Jahren und die Beschwerden der anderen Nutzer über den Wegebau in 2010 (Rampen). Dabei haben einige Biker noch beim Abbau geholfen.
Unsere CTF wolle die aber weiter unterstützen. 

Oben will ein Künstler auf der Spitze ohne die Pfosten, einen Raum der Ruhe einrichten. Dem wird wohl statt gegeben, falls nicht das Wasserkraftwerk was die auch ins Auge gefasst haben, den Künstler stört. 
Kein Witz, ich den den Typen persönlich, der denkt so. 

Aber aufgeben gilt nicht, denn Kunst hängt mit Können zusammen und irgendwie ist auch biken eine Ausdrucksform, von Kunst.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. September 2011)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Offizielle Strecke?
> 
> Das hat sich leider erst mal zerschlagen, das Bergwerk hat uns eine Abfuhr erteilt
> Grund: der Tote vor einigen Jahren und die Beschwerden der anderen Nutzer über den Wegebau in 2010 (Rampen). Dabei haben einige Biker noch beim Abbau geholfen.
> ...



für sowas wird kohle ausgegeben...


----------



## Master_A (13. September 2011)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Oben will ein Künstler auf der Spitze ohne die Pfosten, einen Raum der Ruhe einrichten. Dem wird wohl statt gegeben, falls nicht das Wasserkraftwerk was die auch ins Auge gefasst haben, den Künstler stört.


Das ist doch ein absoluter Witz!
Man das könnte alles so schön und einfach sein, aber nöööööö man muss sich das Leben ja schwer machen. Ist doch zum 
Auf der Halde Hoppenbruch klappt das doch auch alles. Man hat ne Bikestrecke, das Windrad mit künstlerischen Aspekten und keiner beschwert sich. 
Ich verstehe da die Haldenbetreiber nicht. Es ist doch gerade auch auf der Halde Haniel genug Platz für alle da.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

Master_A schrieb:


> Ich verstehe da die Haldenbetreiber nicht. Es ist doch gerade auch auf der Halde Haniel genug Platz für alle da.



schau dir doch mal die halden touris an,- es sind überwiegend omas/opas ,- die opas evtl. sogar noch aus dem bergwerk...
is doch klaa das die gegen diese "horde biker" was gegen haben. 

ein anruf genügt da schon.


----------



## Master_A (13. September 2011)

Ich treffe aber oft genug welche, die das total klasse finden, dass man bestimmte Wege überhaupt mit dem Bike fahren kann usw. Mit denen kann man sich auch super unterhalten. 

Wegen einem Vollpfosten, der dann vielleicht mal anruft wird dann so ein Tamtam gemacht. 

Ich weiß aber was Du meinst. Nur mich regt das halt immer auf. Es könnte wie alles gesagt so einfach sein, wenn man einfach mal mehr miteinander statt gegeneinander agiert.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

Master_A schrieb:


> Es könnte wie alles gesagt so einfach sein, wenn man einfach mal mehr miteinander statt gegeneinander agiert.




man kann froh sein,- das man nicht einz aufs mal bekommt,- bei einigen patienten.


----------



## NoPussyWay (13. September 2011)

Negativen "Feind" Kontakt  hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr auf der Halde! Das liegt aber wohl auch daran das ich den Kreuzweg mittlerweile komplett meide! 
Da kann ich so manche Aufreger von Rentnern allerdings schon verstehen! Viele ballern da einfach runter und erwarten das die Fußgänger aufpassen, diese wissen aber oftmals garnicht das es Querverkehr gibt!

Zünde mal beim Auto während der Motor schon läuft - so ähnlich muss sich das anhören/anfühlen wenn son Herzschrittmacher dauernd in den Begrenzer rast! Kein Wunder das die dann abgehen wie ein HB-Männchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

der kreuzweg single trail ist aber von und durch die biker entstanden... u. mitlerweile eine sehr beliebte fussgänger gipfel abkürzung.  

aber recht hast du NPW ,- aufpassen sollten jedoch beide parteien.


----------



## NoPussyWay (13. September 2011)

Ja klar! Aufpassen sollten beide! Aber richtig funktionieren wird das auch nie! Dafür gibt es auf beiden Seiten genug die sich nicht daran halten! 

Leicht erschwerend kommt vielleicht auch noch hinzu das der Kreuzweg mittlerweile ausgebaut ist wie ne Autobahn 
Der verleitet zum schnell fahren und abkürzen!


----------



## Master_A (13. September 2011)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es auf beiden Seiten genug die sich nicht daran halten!


Leider. Schwarze Schafe gibt es bekanntlich überall und die ruinieren gleich den Ruf aller anderen mit


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schau dir doch mal die halden touris an,- es sind überwiegend omas/opas ,- .



Du bist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste!


----------



## frohrider666 (13. September 2011)

Ich persönlich fahre den Kreuzweg Trail nur noch bei schlechtem Wetter. Dann gehen mir wenigstens keine anderen Personen auf den Sack. 
Wir sind schon seit mitte der 90er Jahre auf der Halde unterwegs. Damals noch mit XC Hardtail und ohne Ferdergabel. Ärger hat es immer gegeben. Da kann man noch so freundlich sein und immer schön grüßen und platz machen. Die Ignoranten sterben leider nicht aus. Bei unserer Strecke im angrenzenden Wald sind es die lieben Hundebesitzer, die mitlerweile ausgeklügelte Fallen aus Holz gegen die Biker aufstellen.
Na ja, was soll man machen.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/20874742"]Hausrunde Grafenwald on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## free-for-ride (13. September 2011)

*seufz

mal schauen wann ich wieder mal dabei bin!?!?!?

ob ich überhaupt noch fahrrad fahren kann? oder ob ich direkt umkippe?

fragen über fragen ;-)


----------



## NoPussyWay (13. September 2011)

"Hausrunde Grafenwald" 

Ich bin selber n Wöller und habe wahrscheinlich die hälfte meiner Kindheit im Wald verbracht, aber ich hab keinen Plan wo ihr da unterwegs seit 

Ansonsten Schickes Video!

Edit: Ist das die Ecke am Wasserturm?


----------



## frohrider666 (13. September 2011)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> "Hausrunde Grafenwald"
> 
> Ich bin selber n Wöller und habe wahrscheinlich die hälfte meiner Kindheit im Wald verbracht, aber ich hab keinen Plan wo ihr da unterwegs seit
> 
> Ansonsten Schickes Video!



Ja gut!
Wir sind zwischen Bischofssondern und Halde Haniel unterwegs.
Grafenwald wird nur gestreift. Der Name paßte halt ganz gut.


----------



## roadspeedy (13. September 2011)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Negativen "Feind" Kontakt  hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr auf der Halde! Das liegt aber wohl auch daran das ich den Kreuzweg mittlerweile komplett meide!
> ...



Genauso handhabe ich das auch. Kreuzweg fahre ich gar nicht mehr! Seit dem habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Wanderern oder älteren Spaziergängern gemacht! 

Bei dem Vorhaben legale Strecken zu erbauen, wurde auch drüber nachgedacht, den Kreuzweg ganz für Radfahrer zu sperren (Beschilderung) und nur die andere Seite der Halde zum Befahren frei zu geben. Das wäre unser Angebot gewesen. Ich denke das hätte SEHR viel Entspannung gebracht. Aber man wollte ja nicht mit uns reden...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Du bist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste!



*hust* Jaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (13. September 2011)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Bei dem Vorhaben legale Strecken zu erbauen, wurde auch drüber nachgedacht, den Kreuzweg ganz für Radfahrer zu sperren (Beschilderung) und nur die andere Seite der Halde zum Befahren frei zu geben. Das wäre unser Angebot gewesen. Ich denke das hätte SEHR viel Entspannung gebracht. Aber man wollte ja nicht mit uns reden...



Genau so was meinte ich. Top Vorschlag. Top Idee. Und an diesem Punkt kann ich die Haldenbetreiber echt nicht verstehen. Man könnte da wirklich einen "abgetrennten" Bereich nur für Biker machen, damit Reibereien wie am Kreuzweg vermieden werden. So viele Möglichkeiten... leider bleiben sie ungenutzt


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust* Jaa



Aber du beschwerst dich ja wenigstens nicht über die Geländeradrowdys! 

P.S.: Kannst evt. bald die Avid`s haben!


----------



## Der Toni (14. September 2011)

Mein Gott, watt war denn da Heute auffe Halde los


----------



## Noklos (14. September 2011)

haha joo alles haben was kaputt bekommen  
hoffe eurem Mitfahrer geht es wieder gut. 
gruß


----------



## Der Toni (14. September 2011)

Der musste ins Krankenhaus, genäht werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Kiste von eurem Fahrer sah aber auch lecker aus.


----------



## evilthommy (14. September 2011)

was war den ?


----------



## Master_A (15. September 2011)

Unseren Fahrer hat es bei der Abfahrt etwas zerrissen. Ist wohl mit dem Knie irgendwo hängen geblieben. Konnte das selber nicht so ganz erklären. Jedenfalls konnte war die Wunde etwas größer. Den Muskel konnte man schon sehen. Sah nicht so lecker aus, aber Gott sei Dank nichts schlimmeres passiert. Er konnte noch laufen. Hab aber noch nichts weiteres gehört.


----------



## laintime (15. September 2011)

Hat zufällig in ner Stunde einer Lust nen paar Abfahrten zu machen?


----------



## free-for-ride (15. September 2011)

laintime schrieb:


> Hat zufällig in ner Stunde einer Lust nen paar Abfahrten zu machen?



Leider keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (15. September 2011)

Ich fahre jetzt los. Bin wahrscheinlich so gegen 17-17.20 Uhr da.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2011)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Leider keine Zeit



ich auch nicht ... Peter hat gleich ein Spiel gegen TB Heißen.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (15. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich auch nicht ... Peter hat gleich ein Spiel gegen TB Heißen.



Interessant.

---

Die eine Stelle des S-Ride, wo drei Rampen nebeneinander sind: Springt jemand von euch die ganz links?


----------



## roadspeedy (15. September 2011)

Aber klaro!


----------



## Noklos (15. September 2011)

Hier der neue Double ...


----------



## Ti-Max (15. September 2011)

Amtliches Teil  

Respekt, was Ihr da alles so bastelt. Und immer schön Chicken Ways für die Alten und Dicken  

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (15. September 2011)

Muss man vorher gut durch treten, oder geht der vom Speed her locker? 
Hab immer gerne einen der mich einmal zieht


----------



## roadspeedy (16. September 2011)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Muss man vorher gut durch treten, oder geht der vom Speed her locker?
> Hab immer gerne einen der mich einmal zieht



Im Absatz zuvor nach dem Anlieger locker losrollen. Mit nicht zu viel Schwung über das Wasser springen, sonst wird man bei der Landung so rausgeworfen, da man ins Flat springt, das wollen wir noch ändern.
Dann 2-3 ordentlich kräftig reintreten für den Schwung.
Danach nurnoch weit außen durch die Rechtskurve rollen und den Sprung anvisieren. Mit genug Schwung muss man nicht mal ziehen und fliegt knapp 1 m zu weit. Das ist fürs erste mal sicher am angenehmsten! 

Dann mal viel Spass.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Interessant.



na ja ging soo... 11-2 gewonnen.


----------



## laintime (16. September 2011)

Wie siehts aus? Ist heute Vormittag/Mittag/Nachmittag(bis 14 Uhr) dabei ne Runde zu fahren und sich das große Double mal anzusehen?

Gruß
Ansgar


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2011)

ich bin heute so um 16 Uhr oben.


----------



## laintime (16. September 2011)

Das ist mir leider zu spät.


----------



## skaster (16. September 2011)

laintime schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Ist heute Vormittag/Mittag/Nachmittag(bis 14 Uhr) dabei ne Runde zu fahren und sich das große Double mal anzusehen?
> 
> Gruß
> Ansgar


Angesehen haben wir es uns ja.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## skaster (16. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin heute so um 16 Uhr oben.


Wo bist du?


----------



## laintime (16. September 2011)

Ja haben wir uns sehr genau angesehen.

Ungefähre Abschätzung: 7m gilt es zu überwinden!
Das ist ne Kampfansage!


----------



## der Digge (17. September 2011)

Ich zweckentfremde das hier mal kurz,

suche Kettenblattschrauben für Single Kettenblatt, mit normalen gekürzten läuft das Kettenblatt unrund weil die Hülsen dann nicht mehr richtig in der Kurbel sitzen und die 8mm Schrauben im 10mm Loch logischerweise Spiel haben.

Ideal wäre Truvativ bzw. welche mit so Spacern oder auch nur so Spacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (17. September 2011)

ich habe noch kurze und lange die bei mir an einer truvativ mit 1 kettenblatt dranwaren. brauch ich nicht mehr... ollten auch mit nem bash gehen


----------



## laintime (17. September 2011)

Fährt morgen irgendwer? Ich wär, wenn das Wetter mitspielt dabei.

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2011)

skaster schrieb:


> Wo bist du?



sorry wg. der verspätung. 
bin dann noch 2x die neue grafenwalder gefahren,- war mächtig betrieb auf der strecke.


----------



## MirSch (19. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...,- war mächtig betrieb auf der strecke.



wird sich bald erledigen wenn die modifikationen (steinfeld und co) errichtet sind


----------



## hömma (19. September 2011)

bikegeissel schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, wenn Dich dort der Förster erwischt.



Hi zusammen,

wollte euren Thread mal kurz in Richtung off-topic führen, da es ja eigentlich um die Halde geht... 

Gibt es am Steinbruch Probleme mit dem Förster? Als ich vor 3 Wochen mal wieder in der schönen Heimat Duisburg war und das Wochenende dazu genutzt habe, mal ein paar Helius-Aufbauten von C3 probe zu fahren, ist mir natürlich auch nix besseres eingefallen, als den Steinbruch aufzusuchen. 

Ich hab mich gefreut, dass alles irgendwie noch so war, wie ich es von früher in Erinnerung hatte, nur dass einem alles deutlich flacher und harmloser vorkommt, als damals mit Stahlrahmen und Starrgabel. 

Schön zu sehen, dass der Spot noch so aktiv genutzt und aufrecht erhalten wird. Umso mehr wundert es mich, dass der Förster was dagegen hat. Nicht dass die Situation zwischen Bikern und der Waldobrigkeit hier im Schwarzwald in irgendeiner Form entspannter wäre... aber der Waldmeister wäre hier vermutlich froh, wenn sich die jugendlichen Rowdies an einer Stelle zusammenrotten würden, wo sie weder Rentner über den Haufen fahren, Vegetation zerstören oder lecker Wild aufschrecken können.


----------



## bikegeissel (19. September 2011)

hömma schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wollte euren Thread mal kurz in Richtung off-topic führen, da es ja eigentlich um die Halde geht...
> 
> ...



Ja - der Förster hat Schilder aufgestellt, die das Befahren mit MTBs verbieten sollen. Diese Schilder sind inzwischen aber wieder weg (vermutlich Vandalisumus - oder sollte ich besser sagen: Souvenierjagd?  ). Das Waldgebiet um den Steinbruch steht (angeblich! Nachlesen konnte ich das bisher nirgends) unter Naturschutz. Und darauf scheint der Förster wohl großen Wert zu legen 
Auf jeden Fall ist der zuständige Förster hier nicht übermäßig MTB-freundlich eingestellt.

Edit: Jetzt habe ich doch wa sgefunden. Es gibt eine Festsetzungkarte des Landschaftsplans der Stadt Duisburg. Da ist der Steinbruch mitten in einem Naturschutzgebiet -> http://www.duisburg.de/micro2/duisburg_gruen/medien/bindata/Festskartescan707.pdf


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2011)

auch mal kurz OT ! 

Commencal vom Thomas (tokessa) 






steht zum verkauf da.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (20. September 2011)

Orr, wirst du das jetzt in jedem Thread posten, den ich abonniert habe? Pack es in den Bikemarkt und dräng es einem nicht so auf!


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Orr, wirst du das jetzt in jedem Thread posten, den ich abonniert habe? Pack es in den Bikemarkt und dräng es einem nicht so auf!



jawoll chefe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (20. September 2011)

Arthur, ich habe dich schon wieder Vergessen....I`m so sorry!
Viel um die Ohren im moment, ab nächstem Jahr, so Juni rum kann ich mich wieder komplett meinem Hobby Widmen....
Hier kannst du es auch Posten!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> ab nächstem Jahr, so Juni rum!



bis dahin ist dein shirt von motten zerfressen. 


danke... aber mit facebook habe ich nix zu tun.


----------



## lordpoldy (21. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bis dahin ist dein shirt von motten zerfressen.
> 
> 
> danke... aber mit facebook habe ich nix zu tun.



mit dem Shirt könntest du Recht haben......

Bei FB kannst du die Sachen direkt in deiner Region anbieten....
Dorotheas Bike habe ich mal zwei drei Kollegen angeboten!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> mit dem Shirt könntest du Recht haben......
> 
> Bei FB kannst du die Sachen direkt in deiner Region anbieten....
> Dorotheas Bike habe ich mal zwei drei Kollegen angeboten!



das ist schön DANKE !


----------



## Noklos (22. September 2011)

Heut abend was los? sind mit ein paar Leuten gegen 18.00 Uhr an der halde...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

n´paar sind ja heute in willingen. 
evtl. bin ich auch kurz nach 18 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (22. September 2011)

aber um 17 uhr hasste noch einen termin.....


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> aber um 17 uhr hasste noch einen termin.....



weiss ich...


----------



## Harry-88 (22. September 2011)

bin gegen 12.15uhr da bischen Hardtail jagen und was für die figur tun ....


----------



## MirSch (22. September 2011)

Heute Abend 18:00 Uhr bin ich dabei. 
Schranke zum Kreuzweg treffen Noklos?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2011)

*wettervorhersage* für´s wochenende ist TOP ! 
fährt wer mit am sonntach  nach willingen ?


----------



## Harry-88 (22. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *wettervorhersage* für´s wochenende ist TOP !
> fährt wer mit am sonntach  nach willingen ?



wen ich meine alxx davon überzeugen kan bin ich dabei  hab endlich wieder n zugstufe


----------



## skaster (22. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *wettervorhersage* für´s wochenende ist TOP !
> fährt wer mit am sonntach  nach willingen ?


Samstag geht's nach Stromberg, da ist Sonntag ausspannen angesagt, schade.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. September 2011)

MirSch schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:00 Uhr bin ich dabei.
> Schranke zum Kreuzweg treffen Noklos?



Du warst einer derer, mit denen ich gefahren bin, oder? Der, der den linken Double sprang?


----------



## Harry-88 (22. September 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Du warst einer derer, mit denen ich gefahren bin, oder? Der, der den linken Double sprang?




der mit dem sx trail und das er da locker drüber hüpft war mir auch klar


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (22. September 2011)

Ich hatte kurz vorher noch gesagt, dass ich das zu krass finde und dann meinte er so was wie âMhm, geht.â, fuhr wieder hoch und Sekunden spÃ¤ter flog er darÃ¼ber hinweg, als wÃ¤re es nixâ¦ Traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (22. September 2011)

Ohne X-Up?
Ich denke mal der Mirko springt den zum warm werden.
Also immer schön aufpassen und lernen.


----------



## Ti-Max (22. September 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Mhm, geht., fuhr wieder hoch und Sekunden später flog er darüber hinweg, als wäre es nix



Hört sich in der Tat nach Mirko an 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Freeride Rules. (23. September 2011)

Soooo Leute  
Sobald mein Rahmen den dann auch Endlich mal ankommt werd ich mich wohl mal i wann mit Mr.X verabreden und mal wieder an der Haniel anwesend sein um die neue Strecke zu testen 
ich Hoffe ja das das nichtmehr alzulange dauert 
bis denne 
kevin ^^


----------



## tokessa (23. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hört sich in der Tat nach Mirko an
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Lach, ja da wette ich auch für 
Artur, ich bin dabei wenn du ein bike für mich hast


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

tokessa schrieb:


> Artur, ich bin dabei wenn du ein bike für mich hast



wie ist es schon weg ?


----------



## tokessa (23. September 2011)

Ne aber gabel sifft immer noch


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. September 2011)

Dann mach se doch dicht!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Dann mach se doch dicht!



Meister,- wie schauts aus... wollte am WE die XT abholen. was ein satz.


----------



## tokessa (23. September 2011)

Lach, wollt ich ja seitdem sifft sie erstmal richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (23. September 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Du warst einer derer, mit denen ich gefahren bin, oder? ...



Ja, Phil DeLonge und ich waren das. Die anderen der Donnertagsrunde haben wir nach unserem zweiten Aufstieg auch noch getroffen. 

Aber ich muß sagen 18 Uhr ist ziemlich spät zu dieser Jahreszeit. Werde demnächst etwas früher starten damit es sich lohnt.


----------



## Wirgil (23. September 2011)

tag zusammen,
wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen nachdem ich nun doch ein paar leute aus dem forum auf haniel getroffen habe bin anfangs mit einem scott genius gefahren aber seit donnerstag besitzer eines yt tues eigentlich ist mein name matze aber den gibt es natürlich hier nichtmehr danke für die tipps und vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Ani (23. September 2011)

wie, es war doch mal wieder eine donnerstagsrunde und ich war nicht dabei? da sieht man mal. also ich bin auf jeden fall wieder halbweg fahrtüchtig und könnte ein ründchen drehen, wie siehts zB sonntag aus?

das bike ist echt schick matze, jetzt musst dus nur noch dreckig machen ;-)


----------



## Wirgil (23. September 2011)

ich werde mir mühe geben spiele ja schon etwas mit dem gedanken noch nach winterberg zufahren vorteil beim schichtdienst ich hab auchmal unter der woche frei


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (23. September 2011)

Wirgil schrieb:


> tag zusammen,
> wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen nachdem ich nun doch ein paar leute aus dem forum auf haniel getroffen habe bin anfangs mit einem scott genius gefahren aber seit donnerstag besitzer eines yt tues eigentlich ist mein name matze aber den gibt es natürlich hier nichtmehr danke für die tipps und vielleicht sieht man sich ja


 hat man sich zufälligerweise heute getroffen?
mein kupel fährt auch nen tues und wir ham an nen paar sprüngen gebastelt


----------



## Wirgil (24. September 2011)

fährt morgen nachmittag/frühen abend jemand würde mich gern mal irgendwo anschließen vielleicht kann ich mir ja was abschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. September 2011)

Ich denke ich fahre
was fährst du denn?
 downhill?
wenn ja könntest du dich von mkir aus anhängen aber das müsste ich noch mit meinem fahrkollegen klären


----------



## Noklos (25. September 2011)

Wir sind auch heute ab dem frühen Nachmittag oben und werden das gute Wetter nutzen!


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (25. September 2011)

vielleicht sieht man sich ja
wir bauen nur gerade nen paar sprünge unten an der halde


----------



## NoPussyWay (25. September 2011)

Unten an der Halde??


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (25. September 2011)

jap bei der brücke wieso?


----------



## SpaceEater (25. September 2011)

Heute mit der Kamera unterwegs gewesen und gleich ein unbekanntes Flugobjekt eingefangen...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (25. September 2011)

haha
hast du den noch bekommen?
sieht irgendwie nicht ganz danach aus


----------



## evilthommy (25. September 2011)

wo kommt er den her ?


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (25. September 2011)

von nem kicker ca 2 meter weiter inks


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2011)

SpaceEater schrieb:


> Heute mit der Kamera unterwegs gewesen und gleich ein unbekanntes Flugobjekt eingefangen...



TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (26. September 2011)

Recut von 2011 ( Halde, Willingen, Winterberg) 
Hoffe es gefällt... Würde mich über nen like freuen !


----------



## buschhase (26. September 2011)




----------



## evilthommy (26. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Recut von 2011 ( Halde, Willingen, Winterberg)
> Hoffe es gefällt... Würde mich über nen like freuen !


echt geil... hast ja glück gehabt das bei den double nix passiert is


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (26. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Recut von 2011 ( Halde, Willingen, Winterberg)
> Hoffe es gefällt... Würde mich über nen like freuen !


natürlich gefällt es
fehlt nur noch der step down/ gap jump von uns;P


----------



## sumomax (27. September 2011)

Respekt! Ich bin immer wieder von deinen Videos begeistert! Ich hoffe, dass ich altes Eisen das demnäxt auch nur annähernd so hinbekomme wie ihr! Wir sehen uns! lg aus Xanten Nico


----------



## G-Funk (27. September 2011)

Ihr Jungs seid echt crazy, gefällt mir richtig gut das Video


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (27. September 2011)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Ihr Jungs seid echt crazy, gefällt mir richtig gut das Video



bald biste auch dabei.


----------



## Ani (27. September 2011)

wie siehts die tage aus, z.B. Donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> wie siehts die tage aus, z.B. Donnerstag?



da müsste die abfahrt schon um ca. 17:30-18:00 Uhr erfolgen. 
um 19:30 ist schon dunkel .


----------



## skaster (28. September 2011)

Ich glaube. ich fahr morgen nach der Arbeit mal zum Kothen nach W'tal.
Vielleicht schau ich anschließend mal vorbei. Sicher ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. September 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Ihr Jungs seid echt crazy, gefällt mir richtig gut das Video



da isser ja 

an dem tag noch fertig geworden?


----------



## Ani (28. September 2011)

wie siehts aus, morgen Treffen so gegen 17:20 Uhr dann Abflug um halb?


----------



## G-Funk (28. September 2011)

Das was wir dabei hatten haben wir alles verbaut außer Innenlager und die Bremsen. Die Bremsen habe ich betätigt ohne die Transporthilfen, dadurch müssen die jetzt entlüftet werden usw.
Aktuelle stand kannst du bei mir im Album schauen 
Wie sieht es denn mit deinem Fully aus


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (29. September 2011)

Muss noch schauen, ob ich morgen arbeiten muss. Wenn nicht, werde ich da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (29. September 2011)

Ich muss Loopings Rollen und Rückenflug trainiren


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. September 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Die Bremsen habe ich betätigt ohne die Transporthilfen, dadurch müssen die jetzt entlüftet werden usw.



also das mit dem entlüften ist mir jetzt neu, hatte diesbezüglich noch keine probleme gehabt. oder ist bei deiner bremse der agb derart klein?




G-Funk schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit deinem Fully aus



aktueller stand ist folgender:













es fehlt ebenfalls der antrieb, brauche noch innenlager, distanzen für die lagerachse, iscg adapter sowie teile für meine mrp-kefü. getauscht wird noch das ritzelpaket gegen ein 11-25 tiagra und halt eine passende feder für den dämpfer.

bremsscheibe vorne ist auf dem postweg, einen vernünftigen adapter muss ich noch kaufen (zur zeit bastelteil aus 2 adaptern)
ebenfalls bin ich auf der suche nach einem kurzen käfig oder kompletten rr-schalt.

...sorry für das starke offtopic...


----------



## patwisch (29. September 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Recut von 2011 ( Halde, Willingen, Winterberg)
> Hoffe es gefällt... Würde mich über nen like freuen !




*like*


----------



## Noklos (29. September 2011)

Wäre echt nice wenn ich noch ein paar likes bekomme  hab nur einen mit einem besseren vid vor mir


----------



## imba (29. September 2011)

*like*


----------



## Noklos (29. September 2011)

nicht hier, im video !  danke


----------



## imba (29. September 2011)

hab ich doch schon gemacht....


----------



## toranoxx (30. September 2011)

auch "like" gemacht!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. September 2011)

Ich wollte nur sagen dass ich wohl heute zwischen kurz vor fünf und sieben Uhr (da muss ich leider recht pünktlich abhauen) auf der Halde sein werde. Wenn ihr also jemanden mit schwarz/weißem Ghost AMR Plus 2010, Tourenhelm und Knieschonern seht - ruhig ansprechen, ich beisse nicht.


----------



## ChrisReh (30. September 2011)

Werd heut sehr wahrscheinlich auch mitm Kumpel auffer Halde sein. Er mitm Canyon Nerve AM und ich mitm Rose GC.

Falls ihr uns seht, nehmt euch in acht, wir purzeln noch sehr unbeholfen bergab ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2011)

gute fahrt allen vorraus...  
 bin nach her zur Nordsee .


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (30. September 2011)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Werd heut sehr wahrscheinlich auch mitm Kumpel auffer Halde sein. Er mitm Canyon Nerve AM und ich mitm Rose GC.
> 
> Falls ihr uns seht, nehmt euch in acht, wir purzeln noch sehr unbeholfen bergab ;D


machen wir
Ich hoffe ihr purzelt nicht wirklich


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. September 2011)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Werd heut sehr wahrscheinlich auch mitm Kumpel auffer Halde sein. Er mitm Canyon Nerve AM und ich mitm Rose GC.
> 
> Falls ihr uns seht, nehmt euch in acht, wir purzeln noch sehr unbeholfen bergab ;D



Um welche Uhrzeit wolltet Ihr denn da sein? Vielleicht könnte man zusammen purzeln (bis auf den Ersten fallen dann auch alle weicher *lach*).


----------



## ChrisReh (30. September 2011)

Kann ich nur grob sagen, aber so um halb 4 /4 dürften wir da sein und bleiben dann auch a wengle =)

Wir werden Ausschau nach dir und deinem Bike halten


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. September 2011)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Kann ich nur grob sagen, aber so um halb 4 /4 dürften wir da sein und bleiben dann auch a wengle =)
> 
> Wir werden Ausschau nach dir und deinem Bike halten



Okay. Ich werde versuchen gegen 17 Uhr und nochmal gegen 17:30 (wenn wir uns vorher nicht getroffen haben) ganz oben auf der Halde bei den Pfählen zu sein. Dann kann man sich da treffen.


----------



## Noklos (1. Oktober 2011)

Heut jemand gegen Nachmittag auf der Halde? 
Werde wohl bei dem Dreckswetter ne Runde drehen...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (1. Oktober 2011)

ne nokolos ich nicht aber morgen und am tag der deutesn einheit auch
kanns ja mal bei fb schreiben ob du kannst


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (1. Oktober 2011)

moinsn,
ich wollte mich nur ma kurz vorstellen. Einige haben mich wahrscheinlich schon mal gesehen auf der Halde, bis vor nem Monat hatte ich ein grünes Specialized P1 all mountain jetzt fahr ich ein Rose Beef Cake.


----------



## Ani (1. Oktober 2011)

fahre morgen mittag, noch jemand unterwegs dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisReh (1. Oktober 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Okay. Ich werde versuchen gegen 17 Uhr und nochmal gegen 17:30 (wenn wir uns vorher nicht getroffen haben) ganz oben auf der Halde bei den Pfählen zu sein. Dann kann man sich da treffen.



Ach Schmarn, das hab ich vor meiner Abfahrt nicht mehr gelesen, tut mir leid, hoffe du hast da nicht unnötig lang gewartet :]

Haben Freitag das erste mal die neue Strecke (hab keinen Überblick mehr über den status quo bei der namenswahl ^^) komplett befahren und waren begeistert, sehr schönes Teil!


----------



## skaster (3. Oktober 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Recut von 2011 ( Halde, Willingen, Winterberg)
> Hoffe es gefällt... Würde mich über nen like freuen !


VdW


Glückwunsch


----------



## laintime (3. Oktober 2011)

Jau,

Glückwunsch Niklas!


----------



## Wirgil (3. Oktober 2011)

komme grad aus w-tal die downhill/freeridestrecke dort ist ja echt schon heftig aber gut bin ja neuling, wie siehts heute nachmittag aus jemand unterwegs oder jemand intresse ein paar runden am mittwoch zudrehen?


----------



## Harry-88 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wirgil schrieb:


> komme grad aus w-tal die downhill/freeridestrecke dort ist ja echt schon heftig aber gut bin ja neuling, wie siehts heute nachmittag aus jemand unterwegs oder jemand intresse ein paar runden am mittwoch zudrehen?




wan am mittwoch ??

hab kwasi den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## Inor (4. Oktober 2011)

Zum Video....Echt super herzlichen Glückstrumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. Oktober 2011)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Ach Schmarn, das hab ich vor meiner Abfahrt nicht mehr gelesen, tut mir leid, hoffe du hast da nicht unnötig lang gewartet :]
> 
> Haben Freitag das erste mal die neue Strecke (hab keinen Überblick mehr über den status quo bei der namenswahl ^^) komplett befahren und waren begeistert, sehr schönes Teil!



Nee, war kein Thema, habe nur wenige Minuten gewartet und mir dann schon gedacht dass da niemand mehr kommt. 

Zum Glück hatte noch ein Bekannter Zeit mit mir zu fahren - wir waren beide total begeistert von den ganzen tollen Abfahrten und Bauten auf der Halde. 

Eine Frage habe ich mal eben bzgl. Fahrtechnik - wenn man von ganz oben den Weg rechts in den Krater herunter fährt (zu dem "Mini-Kolloseum" ), wie fahrt ihr da? Ich versuche solange der Weg nicht zu sehr zur Seite abfällt die Pedale waagerecht zu halten. Spätestens am Ende des Weges stelle ich aber das linke Pedal nach unten weil der Hang da doch recht stark (fühlt sich für mich jedenfalls so an) zur Seite abfällt. Ist das richtig so, oder sollten die Pedale waagerecht bleiben? Und sollte man das Rad schräg legen? Ich versuche immer das möglichst gerade zu halten, weil ich denke wenn ich es zum Hang lege rutsche ich noch eher weg.


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (4. Oktober 2011)

Von den âTotemsâ zum âMini-Kolosseumâ herunter fahre ich immer den mittlerweile grauen Weg (gut erkennbar), den du wahrscheinlich auch meinst. Ich habe dabei die Pedale immer bis ganz unten zur SchotterflÃ¤che waagerecht, es sei denn, ich trete noch rein. Eigentlich musst du da nur aufpassen, dass dein Rad in der Spur bleibt und das warâs. Und bremsen solltest du da auch eher nicht. Einfach Schuss runter. Allerdings kommt man, je hÃ¶her die Geschwindigkeit ist, unten im Kiesbett (SchotterflÃ¤che) ziemlich ins Eiern. Musst dann aufpassen, dass du die StabilitÃ¤t schnell wiederbekommst â klingt aber schlimmer, als es ist.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. Oktober 2011)

~/Mr X\~ schrieb:


> Von den Totems zum Mini-Kolosseum herunter fahre ich immer den mittlerweile grauen Weg (gut erkennbar), den du wahrscheinlich auch meinst. Ich habe dabei die Pedale immer bis ganz unten zur Schotterfläche waagerecht, es sei denn, ich trete noch rein. Eigentlich musst du da nur aufpassen, dass dein Rad in der Spur bleibt und das wars. Und bremsen solltest du da auch eher nicht. Einfach Schuss runter. Allerdings kommt man, je höher die Geschwindigkeit ist, unten im Kiesbett (Schotterfläche) ziemlich ins Eiern. Musst dann aufpassen, dass du die Stabilität schnell wiederbekommst  klingt aber schlimmer, als es ist.



Bei dem Schotter dachte ich eh schon mehrfach dass ich auf Grund der Geschwindigkeit (und dann plötzliches bremsen durch weichen Untergrund) bestimmt gleich über den Lenker absteige, was sich aber glücklicherweise bisher immer als Irrtum rausgestellt hat.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn du Kurz vor dem ende des wegs bist also kurz vor dem kies bett dann schnell links rüber, sodass du nur so 5 meter über den kies fährst


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre immer mittendurchâ¦ =P Bin da aber auch noch nie hingeflogen. Bei dem SchrÃ¤gstÃ¼ck stimmt âGeschwindigkeit schafft StabilitÃ¤tâ tatsÃ¤chlich. Bremsen ist da wohl das dÃ¼mmste, was du tun kannst â es sei denn, du dosierst richtig.


----------



## derMO (4. Oktober 2011)

@SpaceEater:  Hey, vielen danke für das Foto!  Hab das erst jetzt entdeckt weil ich erstmal meinen Account entstauben musste ^^




SpaceEater schrieb:


> Heute mit der Kamera unterwegs gewesen und gleich ein unbekanntes Flugobjekt eingefangen...


----------



## Wirgil (4. Oktober 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> wan am mittwoch ??
> 
> hab kwasi den ganzen tag zeit



hi sorry kamm gestern nichtmehr zum antworten komme grad aus winterberg super geil  problem ich muss morgen erstmal schauen das ich an neue protektoren rankomme hat nicht alles den tag überlebt unter anderem mein helm nicht  werde wenn erst gegen nachmittag dazu kommen wenn ich ein neuen fullface finde melde mich nochmal


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. Oktober 2011)

Wirgil schrieb:


> hi sorry kamm gestern nichtmehr zum antworten komme grad aus winterberg super geil  problem ich muss morgen erstmal schauen das ich an neue protektoren rankomme hat nicht alles den tag überlebt unter anderem mein helm nicht  werde wenn erst gegen nachmittag dazu kommen wenn ich ein neuen fullface finde melde mich nochmal


 Was hast du denn angestellt?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2011)

Wirgil schrieb:


> wenn ich ein neuen fullface finde l



gibt doch so viele  
--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=111004025734&katid=133


----------



## Der Toni (5. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gibt doch so viele
> --> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=111004025734&katid=133



ja eben drum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ja eben drum....



+ so viele neue bikes demnächst aufe halde.


----------



## Harry-88 (5. Oktober 2011)

Wirgil schrieb:


> hi sorry kamm gestern nichtmehr zum antworten komme grad aus winterberg super geil  problem ich muss morgen erstmal schauen das ich an neue protektoren rankomme hat nicht alles den tag überlebt unter anderem mein helm nicht  werde wenn erst gegen nachmittag dazu kommen wenn ich ein neuen fullface finde melde mich nochmal



alles klar 


das nicolai ...das nenn ich mal mut zur farbe 


aber das wetter


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Oktober 2011)

arthur, war doch klar, das ich bald was neues für die halde hab.

denke heut wird erstmal probeaufgebaut mit den teilen was ich da hab.


----------



## Ani (5. Oktober 2011)

Wirgil schrieb:


> hi sorry kamm gestern nichtmehr zum antworten komme grad aus winterberg super geil  problem ich muss morgen erstmal schauen das ich an neue protektoren rankomme hat nicht alles den tag überlebt unter anderem mein helm nicht  werde wenn erst gegen nachmittag dazu kommen wenn ich ein neuen fullface finde melde mich nochmal



upala, das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an


----------



## G-Funk (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wo mein Bike jetzt fertig ist wollte ich mich und mein Bike hier vorstellen.
Bin der Ali und 33 Jahre Jung . Werde es versuchen mich des öfteren auf der Halde blicken zu lassen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.






Made by Khujand and Designed by G-Funk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gabel: RS Recon 130mm
Dämpfer: RS Ario RL
Bremse: Avid Elixir 5
Schaltwerk: Deore
Umwerfer: Deore XT
Schalthebel: Deore LX
Kurbel: HT2 Deore
Reifen: Michelin Wild Grip'R
Felgen: Rigida
Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau : Race Face
Spacer, Schnellspanner, Sattelkl.: Sixpack
Griffe: Reverse Booster

Hiermit bedanke ich mich bei Khujand der es zusammen gebaut hat. Wie ich hörte hatte der Meister-Dieter auch seine Hände dran, auch ein Dankeschön


----------



## der Digge (7. Oktober 2011)

Optisch auf jeden Fall "çok güzel", der Aufbau ist auch stimmig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Oktober 2011)

hier und da noch paar rote elox parts und das teil kann in den porn-thread!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2011)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wo mein Bike jetzt fertig ist wollte ich mich und mein Bike hier vorstellen.
> Bin der Ali und 33 Jahre Jung . Werde es versuchen mich des öfteren auf der Halde blicken zu lassen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.



jehh Ali willkommen... und gute fahrt.


----------



## Noklos (16. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Fotos von der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut der niklas:d
nur das du nicht drauf bist


----------



## Ti-Max (16. Oktober 2011)

Geile Bilder 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## tokessa (17. Oktober 2011)

Flying Mirsch Schöne bilder.


----------



## G-Funk (17. Oktober 2011)

Die Bilder sind Super geworden 

Das sieht auch sehr lässig aus


----------



## Harry-88 (17. Oktober 2011)

krasse farbe vom AM ..krasse action  

wer ist heute morgen nachmittag ( vlt auch heute) oder freitag vormittag so bis 14uhr am start??  hab bock auf haniel mit big bike..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (17. Oktober 2011)

Super  (Neid)


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (22. Oktober 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1001939


----------



## Noklos (24. Oktober 2011)

Samstag wer in Willingen von euch? 
Werden mit ca. 5-10 Mann aus der umgebung dort sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

krass viele wanderer gestern auf den neuen grafenwalder .


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

auf der neuen grafenwalder?
soll heißen?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (24. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krass viele wanderer gestern auf den neuen grafenwalder .



Besonders ätzend wird es wohl wenn die Euch dann noch da runter jagen wollen weil das schließlich ein "Wanderweg" ist.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

noch schlimmer ist dass sie rechtlich leider im recht wären
aber ich bitte euch man sieht doch wohl dass dder weg anders genutzt wird muss man da dann unbedingt herlatschen oder wollen die umgenietet werden weil man die nicht gesehen hat??


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Oktober 2011)

naja, rein rechtlich haben die dort genauso wenig zu suchen wie wir.

das die wege auf den halden (das ist kein problem, was sich auf haniel beschränkt) anders genutzt werden, interessiert die wenigsten.
besten spruch habe ich auf der bottroper halde bekommen, wo der tetraeder drauf steht. vater mit sohn kraxelt nen steilstück hoch, ich will grad ansetzen zum abfahren, kommt von dem kurzen: "wie kann man hier bloss runterfahren"... mein konter war dann in etwa "wie kann man hier bloss hochklettern"...


----------



## der Digge (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ich buche mir einfach zu Karneval passend zu meinem natogrünen Fahrrad mal irgendwo ne Försteruniform und knöpf den Wanderen die sich abseits der Hauptwege herumtreiben ein Verwarngeld ab


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub sogar dass wir da noch weniger zu sauchen haben aber ist mir auch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich buche mir einfach zu Karneval passend zu meinem natogrünen Fahrrad mal irgendwo ne Försteruniform und knöpf den Wanderen die sich abseits der Hauptwege herumtreiben ein Verwarngeld ab



David da hättest du gestern ordentlich kasse gemacht . 

es waren überall nur noch fussgänger,- selbst so ne tante kam mir mit nem nackten arsch entgegen, nachdem sie neben der strecke  ins gebüsch gepisst/gekackt hat.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

och ne jetzt mutieren die wanderer auch noch zu hunden
pfui


----------



## derMO (24. Oktober 2011)

Wir stellen an der neuen Strecke einfach Schilder auf... *"Radweg, Achtung Lebensgefahr" *^^


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

hmm gute idee aber ich bezweifle dass die leute das ernsthaft stört^^


----------



## Holland (24. Oktober 2011)

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die reiche Bevölkerung gestern eine Ausnahme war. Schon bergauf musste man höllisch aufpassen. Auf 4-Meter-Wegen kann man ja prima mit fünf Leuten nebeneinander laufen und die drei Waldis an der superlangen Trainingsleine laufen lassen.

Aber (ernst gemeint): Egal wie blöd die sich auch immer verhalten, wir sollten auf "total nette Mountainbiker auf der Halde" machen, bremsen/anhalten, auf jeden Fall aber nett grüßen. Kopfschütteln und fluchen erst nach der denkwürdigen Begegnung und vor allem unauffällig nach innen gerichtet.

Fällt sauschwer - vor allem wenn man eigentlich losprusten müsste vor Doofheit.
Ich bin da gestern auf alten Pfaden (auch belebter als sonst) runter und dann horizontal auf der "zweiten Sohle" Richtung Nordseite. Dort wo eine vertikale Linie (Trail) nach unten geht standen zwei Fussgänger und erschraken. Mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch die Pampe ging wirklich nicht - muss aber bedrohlich gewirkt haben. Panisch riefen die mir zu, dass ich aufpassen soll, weil da noch zwei auf dem Weg sind. Und zeigten dann die steile Piste nach oben.
Hätte ich mich bedanken müssen? Schließlich haben sie verhindert, dass ich da hochfahre und mit Vollgas zwei Fussgänger umniete...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## derMO (24. Oktober 2011)

Auf ein gutes miteinander  Ich hab mich beim streckenbauen mal mit 2 alten Rentnern unterhalten die meinten, das wäre ja so toll was wir machen und die nehmen sogar zwischendurch ne Gartenschere mit und machen die Äste weg die im weg wachsen


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

es gibt eben die einen und die anderen
wie es auch die einen und anderen vom ordnungsamt o.Ä. gibt
nicht alle wollen den mountainbike sport ausrotten


----------



## stuk (25. Oktober 2011)

wie es bei uns bikern auch solche und solche gibt!
hin und wieder muss man sich ja echt schämen was sich einige von uns erlauben!

leben und leben lassen und immer freundlich bleiben. Es sei denn die anderen werden frech


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer freundlich,-  auch wenn ich angemacht werde,
 letztens hat mich ein rentner am oberarm festgehalten und hat mich am vorbeifahren gehindert... fehlte nur noch der spruch "halt stehenbleiben SA ! "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Oktober 2011)

khujand, da wäre ich aber nicht mehr ruhig geblieben...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> khujand, da wäre ich aber nicht mehr ruhig geblieben...



was hätt ich den machen sollen ? alleine gegen 5 rentner.   wohlmöglich alles noch kumpelz ausser zeche ...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Oktober 2011)

der hätt nen passenden kommentar von mir bekommen, danach hätt der seine klammen knochen von mir genommen... kennst mich ja.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was hätt ich den machen sollen ? alleine gegen 5 rentner.   wohlmöglich alles noch kumpelz ausser zeche ...



 Da wäre ich auch abgehauen


----------



## Lord Wimsey (26. Oktober 2011)

Kurzes Lob am Rande für Euer Herangehen durch "freundliches Miteinander" auf der Halde.
Bin vorletzte Woche Sonntag dort spazieren gewesen, und alle Biker dort waren umsichtig und haben (soweit ich das mitbekommen habe) niemanden groß gestört. 

Meinerseits konnte ich wenigstens zu einer etwas stressfreieren Abfahrt eines Kollegen beitragen, als ich meine drei Begleiter kurz vor der Kreuzung unseres Wanderwegs mit dem Trail mal kurz anhalten konnte, um den Fullface-Kollegen von oben vorbei zu lassen... 

Großen Daumen hoch, Grüße aus Bochum


----------



## Der Toni (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja auch zum Glück nur Sonntachs bei schönem Wetter etwas voller mit Muggels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ist ja auch zum Glück nur Sonntachs bei schönem Wetter etwas voller mit Muggels.





nunja leider auch so immer was los....schade aber entte leute getroffen heute udn mal wieder schön gesprungen ....mal wieder was mehr getraut ich alter *******r


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Oktober 2011)

so, mein gerät für die halde nimmt langsam gestalt an. es fehlt nur noch kleinkram und hier und da etwas feintuning (federelemente)





@ g-funk: bisher denke ich, das ich die 15kilo unterbieten sollte...


----------



## skaster (28. Oktober 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, mein gerät für die halde nimmt langsam gestalt an. es fehlt nur noch kleinkram und hier und da etwas feintuning (federelemente)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig Loki-Style, ich seh zwar ne Bremsleitung die nach hinten geht, den Bremssattel kann ich aber nicht erkennen .

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Oktober 2011)

sattel hängt da in etwa, wo er hin soll. problem ist, das ich wohl adapter hier liegen habe, jedoch die hayes sättel nicht drauf passen, bekomme nächste woche die passenden. keine angst, dort geht später alles mit rechten dingen vor.

ich denke zur zeit drüber nach, mich doch wieder von der gabel zu trennen...


----------



## Der Toni (28. Oktober 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, mein gerät für die halde nimmt langsam gestalt an. ...... bisher denke ich, das ich die 15kilo unterbieten sollte...



Glaub ich eher nicht. Oder du fährst mit Nobby Nics.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Glaub ich eher nicht. Oder du fährst mit Nobby Nics.



ritchey z-max in 2.35

gabel ist auch recht leicht, hat ca 1800g...


----------



## Darth (29. Oktober 2011)

wer war denn da heute mit seinem gelben specialized aufm trail und hat videos gedreht? ;-)


----------



## Noklos (29. Oktober 2011)

Das war ich!!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (29. Oktober 2011)

die wollen wir sehen


----------



## Darth (29. Oktober 2011)

sehr gut  ich glaube ich bin durch dein video gefahren^^ hoffe es ist trotzdem gut geworden...  wann lädste es hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (29. Oktober 2011)

Jo, du bist im Video drin, aber hab es rausgeschnitten, man weiß ja nie... 
Hmmm wird die Tage hochgeladen, ist schon fertig...


----------



## Darth (29. Oktober 2011)

mein auftritt is ja auch net der rede wert ^^ bin froh das mein ellbogen schon wieder die schläge wegsteckt... 
na dann bin ich mal auf das video gespannt!


----------



## Wirgil (29. Oktober 2011)

wer ist den morgen alles auf haniel unterwegs?


----------



## Ani (29. Oktober 2011)

war heute nachmittag eine kleine runde fahren, morgen muss ich mal sehen, muss noch ein bisschen was arbeiten und bin daher etwas eingeschränkt, ggf über mittag


----------



## Noklos (31. Oktober 2011)

Da ist das Video...


----------



## laintime (31. Oktober 2011)

Erster:

Ist schön chillig das Video. Stimmung ist gut eingefangen für nen Tag im Herbst. Gut gemacht Niklas!


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (31. Oktober 2011)

gut gemacht
flowig;D


----------



## patwisch (1. November 2011)

*like*

Da hat sich die Rennerei aber wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## Darth (1. November 2011)

sehr schön, wie oft warste nu oben und unten?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, mein gerät für die halde nimmt langsam gestalt an. es fehlt nur noch kleinkram und hier und da etwas feintuning (federelemente)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Loki-Style  



Mein Neffe bekommt auch ein neues Rad. 
einz für alles Halde/Bikepark/Dirt usw.  

daher stehen seine 2 nun zum verkauf.
siehe Bikemarkt
-->  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/432492/cat/42

-->  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/432485/cat/50


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2011)

glaub das werd ich nimmer los, wa?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. November 2011)

Ist morgen jemand auf der Halde unterwegs? Ich überlege morgen mal wieder auf Haniel oder nach Herten auf den Halden zu fahren.


----------



## s4shhh (4. November 2011)

Ich wollte evtl morgen auch mal von Duisburg zur Haniel fahren....
Aus welchem Teil von Duisburg kommst du?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. November 2011)

Ich komme aus Neudorf. Und selber?


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. November 2011)

warum kommt ihr aus duisburg zur halde haniel?
gib es bei euch nichts anständiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (4. November 2011)

evtl. möchte man auch mal was anderes sehen?! und 15km sind ja nur nen Katzensprung


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. November 2011)

jajaja íhr mit euren autos^^


----------



## s4shhh (4. November 2011)

wie Autos...für sowas packe ich mein Rad doch nicht aufs Auto


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. November 2011)

dann bist du wohl kein freerider oder downhiller^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. November 2011)

ne, das ganze was er da online hat, sieht eher nach xc-hardtail aus 

wird mal zeit, das ich mein rad endlich zusammen hab...


----------



## evilthommy (4. November 2011)

ne is er nicht hehe


----------



## der Digge (4. November 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wird mal zeit, das ich mein rad endlich zusammen hab...



Bei mir auch


----------



## s4shhh (4. November 2011)

ist mittlerweile ein fully AM und kein HT mehr


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. November 2011)

es wird mal zeit das mein o815 rad ankommt^^


----------



## skaster (4. November 2011)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> dann bist du wohl kein freerider oder downhiller^^


Ist es tragisch wenn ich die knapp 25 Km von Mülheim auch mal mit meinem knapp 17 Kg Fully  zur Halde fahre? Ich mein, wenn man warm gefahren ist muss man ja dann nicht hochschieben.

Schubladendenken .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. November 2011)

nö es ist nicht tragisch^^
nur würde ich das nicht machen^^


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (5. November 2011)

ich komme aus Oberhausen Lirich und habe auch immer 16km zu fahren und wenn man erst mal da ist dann kann man die halde auch noch hoch


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. November 2011)

mit nem rose beefkake hmm
sind das nicht die freerider von denen?


----------



## buschhase (5. November 2011)

Wo isn das Problem mit so einem Rad Kilometer zu machen? 
Jedes Hollandrad wiegt mind. genausoviel.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. November 2011)

ich meinte wegen dem hochfahren naja vielleicht bin auch nur zu faul^^


----------



## overfloh (5. November 2011)

is morgen jemand von hier in winterberg ?


----------



## Harry-88 (5. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wo isn das Problem mit so einem Rad Kilometer zu machen?
> Jedes Hollandrad wiegt mind. genausoviel.




radstand federweg ( 25-30%sag ) dicke weiche reifen ...kurzes oberrohr ...geringe sattelhöhe ...das egth ganz schön auf die beine da hat man auf den tracks ncith mehr so wirklich lust


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (5. November 2011)

so siehts aus
das gewicht ist nich das problem die 8 kilo mehr


----------



## buschhase (5. November 2011)

Alles ganz schwache Ausreden für Faulheit. 
Find die Steigungen auffer Halde alle wirklich gemütlich fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. November 2011)

naja, will dich mal sehen, wie du (in meinem falle) 18kilo rad mit DH-geometrie und 38t blatt und 12-23kassette die halde hochkriegen willst. 

auch nen grund für den aufbau der neuen haldenschlampe


----------



## Darth (5. November 2011)

echt ey... 36er ritzel druff und los^^ was sollen die leute sagen, die an die 100kilo wiegen und den esel trotzdem den berg hochtreiben wo andre mit 70kilos schon schieben... 
nenene, ein bissl mehr begeisterung bitte


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. November 2011)

nur doof, das ich vorne nicht kleiner als 38 gehen kann


----------



## Darth (5. November 2011)

das hindert nicht am schrauben^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. November 2011)

den kommentar verstehe ich nun nicht... was bringt mir schrauben, wenn mit 38er blatt schon die kette auf der strebe aufliegt?


----------



## buschhase (5. November 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> naja, will dich mal sehen, wie du (in meinem falle) 18kilo rad mit DH-geometrie und 38t blatt und 12-23kassette die halde hochkriegen willst.
> 
> auch nen grund für den aufbau der neuen haldenschlampe



Klingt nach ner Wette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (5. November 2011)

Ach komm, dein Tollwut möchte ich auch nicht hochkurbeln. Da ist das Gemini echt schon ein nettes Tourenbike gegen. Sattelhöhe lässt sich durch die Stütze ändern, mit Hilfe einer Pumpe laufen die Räder leichter für den Transfer und einstellbare Federelemente rauben auch 30% SAG den Schrecken. Letztere sind aber bei meinem Freerider nicht verbaut. 

Aber darum geht es doch eigentlich nicht in diesem Thread.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner Wette



ich häng mal das ungetüm hier an:





machbar ist es, ist allerdings eine qual...



skaster schrieb:


> Ach komm, dein Tollwut möchte ich auch nicht hochkurbeln. Da ist das Gemini echt schon ein nettes Tourenbike gegen. Sattelhöhe lässt sich durch die Stütze ändern, mit Hilfe einer Pumpe laufen die Räder leichter für den Transfer und einstellbare Federelemente rauben auch 30% SAG den Schrecken. Letztere sind aber bei meinem Freerider nicht verbaut.
> 
> Aber darum geht es doch eigentlich nicht in diesem Thread.



hab das tollwut ja schon hochgekurbelt, da war aber noch die alte kassette drauf (11-34)... das war mit vollprotektion am sommertag schon arg grenzwertig vor herzkasper...

aber du hast recht, es geht darum nich in dem thread.


----------



## Darth (6. November 2011)

jenau, also zurück zur haniel.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2011)

Antje warst du heute auf der Halde ? 

Giro gute bessereung...


----------



## der Digge (6. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Giro gute bessereung...



Bin gerade zurück aus'm Krankenhaus, ist wohl zum Glück nicht so schlimm wie es anfangs aussah


----------



## Ti-Max (6. November 2011)

Ui, was ist passiert

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (6. November 2011)

gute besserung whatever happened!


----------



## der Digge (6. November 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ui, was ist passiert
> 
> Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall



Ihn hat es ordentlich auf die Schulter gelegt (die andere diesmal), ist aber nichts gebrochen und die Bänder sind wohl auch zumindest nicht gerissen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (6. November 2011)

autsch
wo denn?
also an welcher stelle


----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2011)

war trotzdem ne schöne Runde gestern... mit Mr. [email protected] und  Nigelas.
 die beiden auf All-Mountainbikes zu sehen, ist schon ein gewöhnungsbedürftiges Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (7. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war trotzdem ne schöne Runde gestern... mit Mr. [email protected] und  Nigelas.
> die beiden auf All-Mountainbikes zu sehen, ist schon ein gewöhnungsbedürftiges Bild.



wo sind die bilder ? xD

sowas MUSS man festhalten !


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. November 2011)

Die beiden hab ich auch getroffen,war ganz schön verwirrt!
Dachte,die sehen irgendwie anders aus als sonst!

Hoffentlich hat der giro nichts Schlimmes;
Hat ihn also seine Transe abgeschmissen?


----------



## giromechaniker (7. November 2011)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die beiden hab ich auch getroffen,war ganz schön verwirrt!
> Dachte,die sehen irgendwie anders aus als sonst!
> 
> Hoffentlich hat der giro nichts Schlimmes;
> Hat ihn also seine Transe abgeschmissen?



jo hat mich abgeworfen die transe,linke schulter ist geprellt .als glück im unglück aber tut auch schei55e weh und bin inner bewegung sehr eingeschränkt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. November 2011)

Ist ja wohl noch mal gut gegangen!
Was macht das bike?


----------



## Ani (7. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Antje warst du heute auf der Halde ?
> 
> Giro gute bessereung...



Hiho, nop, war gestern mit ein paar Leuten recht spontan zum Parksaisonabschluss in Willingen (war super, wann hat man schonmal so gutes Wetter  )


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> Hiho, nop,



 KRASS 
 da war ein Mädel die sah dir 100% ähnlich,- hatte nur ein anderes Rad und hat mich nicht gegrüsst.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. November 2011)

Frechheit,dich nicht zu grüßen!!


----------



## Jettj (16. November 2011)

Bin Morgen auf der halde mit dem User Punkt.
Kann mir jemand sagen,wie wir dort am Besten hinkommen mit dem Auto ?..gern auch per Pn.

lg
Kevin


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. November 2011)

Ab wann ? Evtl. könnten Wir uns treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

der reinste wahnsinn... was und wie viele biker sich auf der neuen grafenwalder rumtummeln .  

kenne nicht einen davon,- (und ich kenn schon viele biker)  



immer wieder sag ich mir unten an der strecke... geile geil geil,- und DANKE  an die erbauer.


----------



## Der Toni (21. November 2011)

Naja, haben uns knapp verpasst auf der "neuen Grafenwälder" (S-Ride) .
Ich sach ja Achterbahn dazu:
Hier der link von dem Laden, den du wissen wolltest: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...per-Carbon-Lenker-720mm-318mm-Rise-254mm.html


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Naja, haben uns knapp verpasst auf der "neuen Grafenwälder" (S-Ride) .
> Ich sach ja Achterbahn dazu:
> Hier der link von dem Laden, den du wissen wolltest: http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...per-Carbon-Lenker-720mm-318mm-Rise-254mm.html



wie,-?  wir  haben uns doch  getroffen... 

 DANKE Toni.
 bei kurbelix ruf ich schon den ganzen morgen an,- alle leitungen besetzt... 

wie viel rise hat dein lenker ?


----------



## toranoxx (21. November 2011)

@Khujand: haben uns gestern offensichtlich auch verpasst! 
Bin auf der "S" mit 2 Jungs aus Dorsten gefahren


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

toranoxx schrieb:


> @Khujand: haben uns gestern offensichtlich auch verpasst!
> Bin auf der "S" mit 2 Jungs aus Dorsten gefahren



Jaa leider:
 wir waren ges. 3x hoch, und wieder runter . 
u.a. mit Toni.  

allgem. fahren dort ein haufen graffiti piloten
die ich noch nie gesehen habe.


----------



## Der Toni (21. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie,-?  wir  haben uns doch  getroffen...



Jahaa, am Lift! 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE Toni.
> bei kurbelix ruf ich schon den ganzen morgen an,- alle leitungen besetzt...
> 
> wie viel rise hat dein lenker ?



Answer / Protaper Carbon Lenker / 720mm / 31,8mm / Rise 25,4mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Jahaa, am Lift!
> 
> 
> 
> Answer / Protaper Carbon Lenker / 720mm / 31,8mm / Rise 25,4mm





lenker werde ich gleich bestellen...


----------



## Ani (21. November 2011)

gestern war schon gut was los, bei dem wetter ja auch kein wunder, ich bin aber nur wirgil und phil getroffen, euch drei hab ich wohl verpasst.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

Ani schrieb:


> gestern war schon gut was los, bei dem wetter ja auch kein wunder, ich bin aber nur wirgil und phil getroffen, euch drei hab ich wohl verpasst.



wen. ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2011)

hat wer hier evtl noch ein paar günstige gripshifter für sram liegen? 

suche ebenfalls noch eine 30.0 sattelstütze, idealerweise in schwarz mit genug restlänge.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> gripshifter



gabs die nicht mal in den 90ern ?


----------



## skaster (21. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gabs die nicht mal in den 90ern ?


Frag mal Rohloff-Fahrer


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gabs die nicht mal in den 90ern ?


werde an beiden rädern von mir dazu hin wechseln... bin die trigger irgendwie leid.


----------



## der Digge (21. November 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hat wer hier evtl noch ein paar günstige gripshifter für sram liegen?
> 
> suche ebenfalls noch eine 30.0 sattelstütze, idealerweise in schwarz mit genug restlänge.



Was ist genug restlänge? und hab noch Sram 9.0 hier liegen, samt Schaltwerk, allerdings Halfpipe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2011)

schaltwerk hab ich selbst noch nen x9, käme also auch auf den kurs an ob ichs komplett nehme. halfpipe wäre beim kona egal, da der bock eh nicht voll DH-tauglich aufgebaut wird. hast du den passenden umwerfer für das ganze auch? den suche ich nämlich auch noch. nen topswing sein.

genug restlänge definiere ich so, das ich nicht nen 10cm stummel da hab.

das ganze rad sollte am ende auch bergauftauglich sein.


----------



## der Digge (21. November 2011)

Hab ich, aber => PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2011)

Verkaufe .
Nicolai Helius AFR Rahmen Grösse S. 
gestrahlt...
Farbe nach Wunsch.

inkl. umlenkhebel usw. 
(ohne dämpfer)


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2011)

an den Chefplaner+Gestalter...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag...  

endlch  18.


----------



## Der Toni (29. November 2011)

Ja Glückwunsch und viele sturzfreie Abfahrten noch.


----------



## Noklos (29. November 2011)

jooooo danke danke 

klar sturzfrei...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> jooooo danke danke
> 
> klar sturzfrei...



Jez darfste auch bier+schnaps trinken


----------



## Snap4x (29. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jez darfste auch bier+schnaps trinken



Und alleine Autofahren.... dann kannste ja mal endlich öfters rumkommen. Jetzt zählen die Ausreden nicht mehr


----------



## toranoxx (29. November 2011)

@Noklos: alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (29. November 2011)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> alleine Autofahren.... dann kannste


mich ja mal in den bikepark kutschieren
und herzlichen auch auf diesem weg


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Dezember 2011)

hy Leute... wie ist den z.Z.  der streckenzustand auf der neuen grafenwalder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (13. Dezember 2011)

Ganze Halde ist fürn ...  
s line sowieso   fahren ja nur alle runter und machen nix  und komplett voller matsch


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (13. Dezember 2011)

ich mag den schlamm
ihr seid schönwetterfahrer


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2011)

Noklos schrieb:


> Ganze Halde ist fürn ...
> s line sowieso   fahren ja nur alle runter und machen nix  und komplett voller matsch



Noklos da haste was erschaffen mit deiner/eure S-Line.  
 mitlerweile kommen leute von weit her um dort zu fahren... 

wann und wo genau wollt ihr sie weiterführen,- würde helfen kommen... hab bald  2 wochen urlaub


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (14. Dezember 2011)

ich helfe auch immer gerne wenn man mir ne schüppe gibt^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Dezember 2011)

mal schauen ob ich auch die tage mal wieder ne runde drehe, bike ist wieder soweit zusammen, muss probegefahren werden


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Dezember 2011)

@Loki: welches von den vielen ? Ich möchte mal das umgelackte Yeti rollen sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Dezember 2011)

hab kein yeti 

wenn du das schwinn meinst, das is immer noch rot-schwarz und es fehlen noch teile. kona steht noch ohne sattelstütze und schaltung da.

werd mein tollwut wieder rauskramen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Dezember 2011)

Selbst verständlich meine ich das Schwinn 
Das ist doch eigentlich ein umgelacktes Yeti.


----------



## der Digge (15. Dezember 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> hab kein yeti
> 
> wenn du das schwinn meinst, das is immer noch rot-schwarz und es fehlen noch teile. kona steht noch ohne sattelstütze und schaltung da.
> 
> werd mein tollwut wieder rauskramen.



Das könnten wir schnell ändern  schreib ma ne PN wie nun ausschaut.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Dezember 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Selbst verständlich meine ich das Schwinn
> Das ist doch eigentlich ein umgelacktes Yeti.



falsch, schau dir das straight 8 und das dh9 mal genauer an, grob gesehen ja, aber mehr auch nicht.



der Digge schrieb:


> Das könnten wir schnell ändern  schreib ma ne PN wie nun ausschaut.



nur ohne moos nix los, ne?

edit sagt: der bock is fertig und wurde erstmal abgelichtet:


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2011)

klasse rad


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2011)

da ich nur noch heute auf der Arbeit bin,- und somit die Tage nicht mehr am PC .
Wünsche ich allen Halden Lockals
eine 
Frohe Weihnacht und ein gutes (verletzungsfreies) Jahr 2012.

bleibt so wie ihr seid    


Artur


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Dezember 2011)

danke


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Dezember 2011)

auch so


----------



## Der Toni (21. Dezember 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da ich nur noch heute auf der Arbeit bin,- und somit die Tage nicht mehr am PC .
> Wünsche ich allen Halden Lockals
> eine
> Frohe Weihnacht und ein gutes (verletzungsfreies) Jahr 2012.
> ...



thx, auch dir frohes Fest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und roll gut rein.


----------



## Slayer_LE (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

allen erstmal ein frohes Fest an dieser Stelle. Da ich über die Feiertage in der Heimat bin und mein Bike dabei habe, würd ich gern mal ein Ründchen auf der Halde drehen (allerdings easy-entspannt ohne Protektoren und nur mit Halbschale). 
Wo kann ich am besten parken, wo sind die besten Einstiege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (23. Dezember 2011)

von welcher richtung kommst du denn zumk parken?


----------



## s4shhh (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde wohl mal morgen Richtung Haniel fahren


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (26. Dezember 2011)

welche disziplin?


----------



## s4shhh (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich das mal so genau wüsste 
lockeres auf- und abfahren  muss mir mal wieder die Beine vertreten
noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (27. Dezember 2011)

ich glaube hier sin mehr abfahrtsorientierte oder?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> ich glaube hier sin mehr abfahrtsorientierte oder?



könnte man so sagen...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (27. Dezember 2011)

und wir müssen uns immer die sprüche von den beinhaarrasierten anhören^^


----------



## s4shhh (27. Dezember 2011)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> ich glaube hier sin mehr abfahrtsorientierte oder?


haha ich dachte das wäre schon selbstverständlich 
Der Federungskomfort ist ja nicht dazu da um einen Geschwindigkeitsrekord auf flacher Ebene aufzustellen.

Jemand heute vor Ort?


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (27. Dezember 2011)

da ist er auch eher contraproduktiv
ich bin eventuell da
wenn dann erkennt man mich an einem YT DHer
und einem monster jersey und nem grünen ff helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## S.F. (1. Januar 2012)

Nicht schlecht für den ersten Versuch! 

Happy new Year auch nach Haniel!!!


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Januar 2012)

Hey zusammen, auch von mir ein frohes Neues!!

Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Für meine Schwägerin suchen wir das passende Rad. Wir dachten da so an:

Specialized Enduro
YT Wicked / Noton (2011/12)
Bergamont Big Air
Canyon Torque
Rotwild R E1
...

Die Sache ist, dass sie sehr groß (ca.185) ist und man die Räder kaum in L findet.
Hat jemand eines dieser oder kennt jemanden, der eins hat, vielleicht sogar in L? Wäre voll klasse, wenn sie sich an der Halde mal drauf setzen könnte! 

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Der Toni (2. Januar 2012)

In unserer Truppe fahren einige Leute ein Spezi Enduro in L. Wir treffen uns immer Sonntags um 10 Uhr bei Elke und fahren meist Halde. Da könnte man bestimmt was einstielen.


----------



## thesse (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues zusammen!

Ich erlaubt mir mal hier reinzuposten:

Ich bin der Timo,27 und quasi Neu-Ruhrgebietler aus Mülheim, zugezogen aus dem Rheinland und such Auslauf für mich und mein Rad.
Ich hab mich in den letzten Tage im Duisburger Stadtwald umgesehen und ein paar Kilometer mit dem Rädchen gemacht, such aber noch Spots um das BigHit "artgerecht" zu bewegen.
Wo kann man den gut an der Halde parken, also mitm Auto? Viel los? Sonstige Tipps?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Snap4x (2. Januar 2012)

Hey, wollt mal nach ein paar 4x Spots bei euch an nachfragen.
Wäre cool wenn ihr welche wüsstet.
Mache seit gestern, in zusammenarbeit mit anderen, eine Map für 4x und BMX-Bahnen. (kein Dirt).
Wäre cool wenn ihr welche Nachtragen könnt:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=210024298607482813526.0004b57b917bafadf7aee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (2. Januar 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, auch von mir ein frohes Neues!!
> 
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde. Für meine Schwägerin suchen wir das passende Rad. Wir dachten da so an:
> 
> ...



Im Düsseldorfer Concept Store kann sie sich ein 2011er Enduro in L für´n WE ausleihen und ausgiebig testen. Kostet allerding 25,-- (die werden beim Kauf aber angerechnet)


----------



## roadspeedy (2. Januar 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> In unserer Truppe fahren einige Leute ein Spezi Enduro in L. Wir treffen uns immer Sonntags um 10 Uhr bei Elke und fahren meist Halde. Da könnte man bestimmt was einstielen.
> [/url]




Hi Toni, danke fürs Angebot.
Aber auf deinem Bild sieht man das ältere Enduro. Ich glaub das ist von der Geo ganz anders als das aktuelle! Das macht nicht so viel Sinn, wenn sie das probesitzen würde...

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Hi Toni, danke fürs Angebot.
> Aber auf deinem Bild sieht man das ältere Enduro. Ich glaub das ist von der Geo ganz anders als das aktuelle! Das macht nicht so viel Sinn, wenn sie das probesitzen würde...
> 
> Trotzdem vielen Dank!




Kein Thema!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


>



Niklas sehe ich da einen neuen abschnitt (fetter anlieger)
 in dem video ?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Niklas sehe ich da einen neuen abschnitt (fetter anlieger)
> in dem video ?



DANKE für die Info PM


----------



## Der Toni (9. Januar 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


>



video weg, was´n da los


----------



## Bikefreak1596 (9. Januar 2012)

.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> video weg, was´n da los



ein abschnitt sollte "erst mal" geheim bleiben,- bis er kompl. fertig ist .


----------



## Ani (14. Januar 2012)

wer, mit bot-kennzeichen, ist denn heute mal auf dem parkplatz von aldi in königshardt mit zwei downhillern auf einer intersannten trägerkonstruktion auf einem anhänger, gewesen? bitte mal bei mir melden


----------



## Noklos (14. Januar 2012)

hahahah  das waren wir, waren in wuppertal kothen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (14. Januar 2012)

Wuppertal


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Januar 2012)

Und wie war die Strecke ? Viel Mockkkkke ?


----------



## Ani (15. Januar 2012)

wie wars bei euch nici?


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. Januar 2012)

Perfekt ! Sonne, wenig Wind, die Trails waren trocken und griffig, ging mit Minions perfekt und noch einen neuen Sprung gemacht.
Es war auch sehr voll aber das ist da ja egal, verläuft sich alles.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2012)

wir waren gestern auch ein biscken rollen .


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir waren gestern auch ein biscken rollen .


 
Report ???


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Report ???



 von zu hause mit beiden kindern, richtung halde,"unten" die halde umrundet dann wieder nach hause gefahren.

sorry... nix wildes. 






neues Rad eingefahren ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (16. Januar 2012)

ich hatte gehofft du kannat mal den Mockkkke Status auf der Halde erläutern


----------



## Noklos (16. Januar 2012)

Haldenstrecken gehen klar, teilweise noch ein klein wenig matsch, aber wirklich nur sehr wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilthommy (19. Januar 2012)

heute ist es dafür wieder matschig geworden


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Januar 2012)

hoffentlich wird das wetter besser...


----------



## Harry-88 (25. Januar 2012)

Nabend, war heute mal mein rad ausführen und gucken was da so abgeht 


hier mal n pic vom rad im "sauberen" zustand   sah anchher noch schlimmer aus


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> Nabend, war heute mal mein rad ausführen und gucken was da so abgeht
> 
> 
> hier mal n pic vom rad im "sauberen" zustand   sah anchher noch schlimmer aus



ohh ja ... 
bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit nem Helius aufe Halde.

Harry komm mal vorbei,- wolltest doch rumm kommen.


----------



## Harry-88 (26. Januar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohh ja ...
> bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit nem Helius aufe Halde.
> 
> Harry komm mal vorbei,- wolltest doch rumm kommen.



ja wir sind als erstes oben und räume dan feld von hinten auf 

p.s. 1x10 geht gut auf der halde


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> p.s. 1x10 geht gut auf der halde



welches blatt vorne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (26. Januar 2012)

34er ..auf der grade gehts m.m. nach sehr gut voran bin ja kein cc fahrer


----------



## der Digge (26. Januar 2012)

34er Blatt hat mein "Haldenrad" auch  fährste hinten 34er oder 36er Ritzel?


----------



## Harry-88 (26. Januar 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> 34er Blatt hat mein "Haldenrad" auch  fährste hinten 34er oder 36er Ritzel?



fahre 11-36


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe am FR vorne 36t und hinten 38-11
Ideal für die Halde


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2012)

wird zeit dat wir uns mal wiedersehen...


----------



## der Digge (27. Januar 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich habe am FR vorne 36t und hinten 38-11
> Ideal für die Halde



Einfach Kettenblatt drangedübelt? Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit nochmal genauer angucken


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Januar 2012)

Ist schon ein bisschen schwieriger wie es ausschaut.
Ohne Drehbank geht es nicht.
XT Kassette 34-11, 34t Ritzel etwas runter gedreht, 38t Kettenblatt passend eingedreht, und dann mit Edelstaht Schrauben verstifftet und mit Stahlspachtel angeglichen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Januar 2012)

Krasser Schei$$, aber mit 36-32 und wat Schmackes in die Beine kommt man da auch hoch. Wäre für den Nico aber zu einfach


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Januar 2012)

Richtig


----------



## der Digge (27. Januar 2012)

Öööhhhh.... 

naja, hab dank Darius jetzt zumindest 1:1 Übersetzung, das sollte schon reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Januar 2012)

morgen wer auf haniel unterwegs? hab irgendwie wenig lust, allein fahren zu gehen...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Januar 2012)

heut mal wieder ne runde gedreht... muss aber sagen, die lange pause durch arbeit/krankheit hat mir nicht gut getan...




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/2/7/0/5/_/large/29012012106.jpg?0


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Januar 2012)

Schöööönnnes bike.....


----------



## toranoxx (29. Januar 2012)

@Loki: wer hat denn da wieder die Bremsleitungen vertauscht?


----------



## der Digge (29. Januar 2012)

Kommt gut 

mein Haldenspielzeug ist ne Nummer kleiner ...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Januar 2012)

toranoxx schrieb:


> @Loki: wer hat denn da wieder die Bremsleitungen vertauscht?



wieso vertauscht? das muss so!

@ der Digge: auch nice...


----------



## der Digge (29. Januar 2012)

Wolltest den Schaltkram fürs Kona jetzt eigentlich noch haben? sonst hau ich den in Bikemarkt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Januar 2012)

hab bis auf umwerfer nun alles zusammen...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2012)

war wer fahren am WE ****brrrrrrrr****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (6. Februar 2012)

Logo


----------



## Der Toni (6. Februar 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war wer fahren am WE ****brrrrrrrr****


Klar:


Am Samstag war wohl die Pest da oben. Hab 2 Jungs gesehen, die ihre Böcke wegen Hinterradschaden runter geschoben haben.
Soll ja evtl. am nächsten Wochenende wieder über 0 Grad gehen.


----------



## toranoxx (6. Februar 2012)

War gestern seit langem wieder oben, sch....kalt! Aber interessante neue Dinge gesehen


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2012)

ihr seid wahnsinnig


----------



## s4shhh (10. Februar 2012)

morgen von euch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## 3radfahrer (23. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn die Fahnen auf Halbmast stehen, raus mit euch anne frischen Luft!!! 






Bei frohem Mut...





...und bester Aussicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (23. Februar 2012)

Trails wie "Achterbahn" (S-Line) sind zur Zeit mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Oder mit Schlammreifen!


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (23. Februar 2012)

ach klappt schon irgendwie
selbst mit den ollen kenda navegals^^


----------



## WRC206 (1. März 2012)

Heyho.
Ist irgendwer am Wochenende auf der Halde oder in Belgien unterwegs?

Je nachdem wie mein Arzttermin morgen verläuft, will ich mal wieder versuchen aufs Rad zu steigen. Hab es jetzt lange genug nur ansehen dürfen


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (1. März 2012)

sonntag bin ich da mit meinem tues
aber ich weiß nicht ob ich aktiv fahren werde oder ob wir nen video drehn mal schaun


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. März 2012)

so, haldenrad ist auch fast fertig... nur noch kleinkram...


----------



## free-for-ride (2. März 2012)

gefällt


----------



## tokessa (2. März 2012)

Du lebst auch noch ?


----------



## free-for-ride (2. März 2012)

jo, ich lebe wieder...... wir sehen uns...versprochen.....ride on


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2012)

wer ist morgen gegen mittag vor ort? sofern wetter einigermaßen ist, bin ich zu 99% da.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. März 2012)

letztes bild mit alten laufrädern...





nun mal eins in heller... letzten teile kommen erst mitte märz -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2012)

welcher vollpfosten hat auf der s-line (neue grafenwalder) die fetten steine ins steinfeld gebastelt. ???
sehe ich da noch mal einen der dort fett steine einbudelt,- der bekommt von mir den nächst besten spaten in die fresse. 

seit eine jahr bitte ich euch die riesen pfütze am ersten gap aufzufüllen,- nix passiert, stattdessen wird die geile strecke "verschlimmbessert". 

Niklas pass bitte besser auf wer bei dir mitbuddelt...
 so geht das nicht. 

hab heute die riesen pfütze mit erde aufgefüllt,- und den fetten brocken aus dem steinfeld entfernt.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. März 2012)

unnötige aktion!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2012)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> unnötige aktion!



"junge" sprichst du mit mir... 
 die unnötige aktion war wohl die fetten steine in den weg zu bauen, die s-line wird nicht nur von bolzern wie euch benutzt, sondern von allen, und die sollte auch "für alle" fahrbahr sein.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. März 2012)

die steine okay, aber wieso mauert man die da nahezu senkrecht in den boden? zumal die stelle für ein steinfeld deutlich zu schmal ist.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (4. März 2012)

bolzer soso
nen 100mm hardtail fahrer kann das teil fahen
dann ist die frage ob er nen bolzer ist oder ob ihr unfähig sei
am besten bauen wir sie so flach das auch die allmountain fahrer sie hoch fahren können 
weil erst dann kann die jeder benutzen
achso und die sprünge kömmen auch weg die sind ja gemeingefährlich
außerdem hätte man das ja mal mit den erbauern der strecke klärn können als selbstjustiz zu üben


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die steine okay, aber wieso mauert man die da nahezu senkrecht in den boden? zumal die stelle für ein steinfeld deutlich zu schmal ist.



Loki die stelle mit den steinen war mit Nikals schon mal besprochen worden, mir wurde zugesichert das dort nur die vorhandenen steine liegen bleiben.... war ja auch alles ok soweit, bis wir gestern die riesen brocken dort im weg gefunden haben.
 das muss doch alles nicht sein,- zumal wie du schon gesagt hast es sehr schmal ist an dieser stelle,- 
und einige leute immer absteigen mussten usw. 

 planlos so planlos...


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2012)

...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. März 2012)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> bolzer soso
> nen 100mm hardtail fahrer kann das teil fahen
> dann ist die frage ob er nen bolzer ist oder ob ihr unfähig sei
> am besten bauen wir sie so flach das auch die allmountain fahrer sie hoch fahren können
> ...



was soll das ganze überhaupt?
btw: die gaps, wenn sich dort mal einer platt macht, wird die ganze strecke planiert. also mal bissl mit grips buddeln.

aber auch gut das direkt gesagt wird "IHR" unfähig seid... bei sowas kann ich schlicht nur mit dem kopf schütteln.


----------



## lordpoldy (4. März 2012)

Wenn ich mal wieder ein Fahrrad habe muss ich mir mal das Streitthema ansehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haniel_dh (4. März 2012)

ich würd mal gerne meine idee äußern
wir vertragen uns jetzt provozieren nicht drohen nicht und kümmern uns um den sinn des forums nämlich mountainbiken bzw das ganze planen
und nein ich will nicht sagen das ich unschuldig bin das das hier etwas ausgeartet ist
alle einverstanden?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> was soll das ganze überhaupt?
> btw: die gaps, wenn sich dort mal einer platt macht, wird die ganze strecke planiert. also mal bissl mit grips buddeln.
> 
> aber auch gut das direkt gesagt wird "IHR" unfähig seid... bei sowas kann ich schlicht nur mit dem kopf schütteln.


DANKE Loki
und genau solche leute sind dann dafür verantwortlich... 

Ruhrpott-treter scheint mir so ein Heiß*sporn zu sein, 
"höher weiter schneller".


----------



## haniel_dh (4. März 2012)

achso das ist übrigens mein neuer account weil ich nicht mehr an mine e mail adresse komme
ehem. Ruhrgebietbeiker


----------



## free-for-ride (5. März 2012)

ich frag mich, warum der ruhrpott-treter sich überhaupt hier einmischt?

wer ist er??
fährt er auf der halde? buddelt er dort unqualifiziert rum? fühlt er sich von KHUJAND angesprochen weil er dort steine eingräbt? ist er der erbauer der strecken?

*hust, is ja nen ganz lustiger


----------



## tokessa (5. März 2012)

Hier ist ja wieder richtig unterhaltsames programm, lach. Wird zeit das ich ne neue forke krieg damit ich mal wieder live sehe um was das hier geht.
Aber davon ab, ärgert mir den Artur nicht , der hat da schon mehr gebuddelt wie die meisten anderen.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2012)

die wogen glätten sich schon wieder...   da habe ich keine bedenken, das wir alle gemeinsam dort weiterhin gut fahten können.

ich hab nur angst um die strecke, das sie (wie gesagt) verschlimmbessert wird. 


 ich freu mich das ihr wieder dabei seid. 
@free-for-ride/tokessa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die wogen glätten sich schon wieder...   da habe ich keine bedenken, das wir alle gemeinsam dort weiterhin gut fahten können.
> 
> ich hab nur angst um die strecke, das sie (wie gesagt) verschlimmbessert wird.
> 
> ...



Hi Arthur,

ich muss da mal was zu sagen:

Wir haben Stunden und Tage im Angesicht unseres Schweißes diese Strecke errichtet! Stellen Weise Stunden lang im Regen oder im Dunkeln gearbeitet.

Ich bitte dich wirklich deine Finger von ihr zu lassen. Wir sind keine 16 Jährigen Kinder, sonder eine gesunde Mischung aus nicht zu dummen Schülern und Ingenieuren, die das schon schaffen. Dich habe ich bisher nicht unter den Helfenden erkannt.
Natürlich darf jeder die Strecke befahren, ob CC Fahrer, AM Fahrer oder DH Profis (falls sie sich mal hier hier verirren). Auch mit Wanderern hatten wir schon nette Gespräche, die sich gefreut haben, mal was neues entdeckt zu haben.
Aber wir wünschen uns (Herr Noklos außerdem auch), dass nicht jeder einen Spaten in die Hand nimmt und Steine ausbuddelt oder Sprünge umbaut. Dafür war das alles zu viel Arbeit!
Und wenn dann noch so Gewaltandrohungen zu lesen sind frage ich dich ehrlich, was da in dir vorgeht!
Zitat: "sehe ich da noch mal einen der dort fett steine einbudelt,- der bekommt von mir den nächst besten spaten in die fresse..."
Halte dich bitte etwas zurück, komm auf den Boden zurück und rede wie ganz normale Leute, darum bitte ich dich!
Du bist genauso wie alle anderen ein ganz normaler Durchschnittsbiker, der die vorhandenen Strecken nutzt und sich gern was wünschen kann.

Aber an der S-Line schaufeln würden gerne nur die Erbauer selber! 
Ich bitte dich das so anzunehmen! Wir wären dir und allen anderen, die mit nem Spaten vorbei kommen, sehr dankbar, das nicht mehr zu tun.

Wäre das in Ordnung?

Grüße
Tim


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Hi Arthur,
> 
> ich muss da mal was zu sagen:
> 
> ...




ich hab dich verstanden Tim... aber   hast du mich verstanden.


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

OK.
Ja ich hab auch dich verstanden hoffe ich:

Es ist immer schwer einen guten Kompromiss zu finden. Die Stelle mit den Steinen hat auch bei uns viele Diskussionen ausgelöst. Wir waren mit der Situation bis heute nicht zufrieden. Dieser ganze Abschnitt wird von uns nochmal komplett überarbeitet! Kannst dich da nochmal auf was freuen!  Aber erst wenns wieder etwas grünt, damit der Berg nicht aussieht wie ne Baustelle!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> OK.
> Ja ich hab auch dich verstanden hoffe ich:
> 
> Es ist immer schwer einen guten Kompromiss zu finden. Die Stelle mit den Steinen hat auch bei uns viele Diskussionen ausgelöst. Wir waren mit der Situation bis heute nicht zufrieden. Dieser ganze Abschnitt wird von uns nochmal komplett überarbeitet! Kannst dich da nochmal auf was freuen!  Aber erst wenns wieder etwas grünt, damit der Berg nicht aussieht wie ne Baustelle!



für die wortwahl+androhung aus zitat   #4128  ENTSCHULDIGE ich mich... 

 bei allem respeckt und dankbarkeit  an euch für das  erbauen dieser strecke,  (habe ich schon mehrfach hier geschrieben) wird mich niemand aber auch niemand drann hindern gefährliche sachen wie zb. 30-40 cm. grosse steine aus dem hauptweg der S - Line zu entfernen. 

bitte gestaltet diese steinige stell mit obacht vor und für  alle fahrer.


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> für die wortwahl+androhung aus zitat   #4128  ENTSCHULDIGE ich mich...
> 
> bei allem respeckt und dankbarkeit  an euch für das  erbauen dieser strecke,  (habe ich schon mehrfach hier geschrieben) wird mich niemand aber auch niemand drann hindern gefährliche sachen wie zb. 30-40 cm. grosse steine aus dem hauptweg der S - Line zu entfernen.
> 
> bitte gestaltet diese steinige stell mit obacht vor und für  alle fahrer.



Wir arbeiten auch hier mit Obacht, aber bitte: Es muss nicht jeder überall langfahren. Man muss auch mit Obacht fahren! 
Wir werden ein Steinfeld in die Strecke bauen, auch mit 30-40cm großen Steinen. Es wird eine Umgehung geben und gut ist!


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

Und ich bitte dich wirklich, bau bitte nicht in unserer Strecke rum.

Vor 10 min hast du noch gesagt, du hättest mich verstanden...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Es muss nicht jeder überall langfahren !



wir sprechen hier gerade vom hauptweg der S-Line, das nur zur info...
ansonsten  ERST die umgehung dann die steine, und nicht andersrum


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

Arthur, das entscheidest du nicht!
Du bist ein Radfahrer wie jeder andere und keine Hanielpolizei!

Drück dich bitte nett und freundlich aus. Wenn du darum bittest, werden wir das bestimmt beherzigen!


----------



## PoisonB (5. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Und ich bitte dich wirklich, bau bitte nicht in unserer Strecke rum.
> 
> (



Eure Strecke das Ich nicht lache.  
eine Eure Strecke kannst du dir in deinen Garten bauen. 
Respektier die Leute die auf der Haniel schon ewig fahren. 


Bastian.


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

PoisonB schrieb:


> Eure Strecke das Ich nicht lache.
> eine Eure Strecke kannst du dir in deinen Garten bauen.
> Respektier die Leute die auf der Haniel schon ewig fahren.
> 
> ...



Das ist echte Dankbarkeit... 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas passiert!! 

Ewigkeit ist bei dir mehr als 16 Jahre?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (5. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> ....Wir werden ein Steinfeld in die Strecke bauen, auch mit 30-40cm großen Steinen. Es wird eine Umgehung geben und gut ist!


 Damit kann doch eigentlich jeder gut leben.


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Damit kann doch eigentlich jeder gut leben.



Das denke ich ja auch!

Kann man sich nicht einfach darauf einigen, dass die Leute, die bereit sind so viel Arbeit zu investieren, sich nicht später noch dafür rechtfertigen müssen?! Bisher hat ja auch alles recht gut geklappt.

Klar gabs hier und da Diskussionen und nicht abgesprochene Umbauten, aber so einfach ist das ja auch nicht zu organisieren! 

Der Sommer kommt, und damit auch ne Klasse Zeit auf der Halde mit einigen neuen Atraktionen! 

ride on


----------



## free-for-ride (5. März 2012)

@roadsdeedy

ich möchte nur eines mit auf den weg geben.... ich finde eure arbeiten an der halde gut, keine frage

aber wenn du wie ich zu den "älteren" semestern gehörst, dann kennst auch du die ganzen streitereien um die halde und ums biken auf der selbigen.
je mehr gebaut wird, je öfter sich wer auf die schnute legt, um so öfter stehen wir biker am ende als die blöden da.

wie oft wurde in der vergangenheit eine line abgerissen oder gar der biker der halde verwiesen.

bedenkt einfach beim bauen, dass auch leute die strecken befahren, die nicht in diesem forum unterwegs sind und auf nen cc-hobel sitzen... und wenns schief geht ist das geschrei nachher groß. und jez komm bitte nicht mit: da soll nicht jeder fahren.

die halde ist öffentlicher raum und damit lässt sich keiner und ich meine wirklich keiner ausgrenzen.


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> @roadsdeedy
> 
> ich möchte nur eines mit auf den weg geben.... ich finde eure arbeiten an der halde gut, keine frage
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir zu 100% Recht!
Auf der vorherigen Seite habe ich ja schon geschrieben, dass jeder dort fahren oder wandern soll. Die Strecke gehört ja keinem!!

Und wir diskutieren immer viel, ob und was gemacht werden sollte! Es ist schon teilweise anstrengend die Jungen motivierten Burschen einzubremsen, es nicht zu übertreiben.  Ein Ergebnis dieses Engagements war z.B., dass in den letzten Monaten nicht mehr viel gebaut wurde. Denn im Frühling regeneriert sich die Natur einfach schneller, und es fällt nicht so auf!

All solche Vorgänge sind halt anderen sonst nicht so bewusst, wie denn auch... Aber ihr habt schon Recht, dass man immer auch an diejenigen denken muss, die mit 30cm weit raus gezogener Sattelstütze und ohne ein Rad in der Luft gefahrlos da runter kommen können!  
Das wird immer bedacht!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Das wird immer bedacht!



sicher ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. März 2012)

Das muss ja ein richtig dickes Steinfeld sein wenn so heiß diskutiert wird. 
Auf dem DH gilb es ja nur diese eine Schräge mit der zwei drei kleinen Kieseln bzw. Zaun Steinen und das hat die letzten fünf Jahre niemand gestört.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das muss ja ein richtig dickes Steinfeld sein wenn so heiß diskutiert wird.
> Auf dem DH gilb es ja nur diese eine Schräge mit der zwei drei kleinen Kieseln bzw. Zaun Steinen und das hat die letzten fünf Jahre niemand gestört.



ich sags mal so...  
auf einer breite von ca. 80cm. Fahrbahnbreite war ein 40 cm breiter und ca. 30 cm hoher stein senkrecht in den boden eingabaut worden. rechts daneben ist (immer noch) ein  30 cm breiter und ca. 20 cm. hoher stein senkrecht im boden. 
bleib somit  genau ca. 10 cm. pl. um vorbei fahren zu können.  

lese auch zitat   #4131.


aber wir werden uns schon einigen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. März 2012)

das problem war nicht, das die steine da waren. nur in meinen augen sollten die ersten steine gewissermaßen als kicker dienen, die waren in meinen augen derart steil eingesetzt, das man eher von nem bordstein reden konnte. bin da mehrfach drübergebolzt, aber irgendwie angenehm zu fahren war das sicher nicht. und btw: ich fahr gerne solche sachen wie steinfelder und wurzelpassagen.


----------



## roadspeedy (5. März 2012)

Das wird ja auch sicher noch geändert, war ein erster Versuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (6. März 2012)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> @roadsdeedy
> 
> ich möchte nur eines mit auf den weg geben.... ich finde eure arbeiten an der halde gut, keine frage
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir zu 100% Recht.
Die Erfahrungen auf Haniel haben gezeigt, daß wenn die "Attraktionen" zu groß werden, der Betreiber das ganze Zeugs wieder einreißt. Ich kann das verstehen, denn das Verletztungsrisiko ist zu hoch und im Endeffekt hat der Betreiber die Versantwortung.
Also meine Bitte: Ihr habt einen astreinen Trail gebaut, aber übertreibt es bitte nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Also meine Bitte: Ihr habt einen astreinen Trail gebaut, aber übertreibt es bitte nicht.



DANKE  Toni... 
mein Reden seit zwei Seiten.


----------



## Harry-88 (6. März 2012)

wasn hier wieder los....kommt die sonne nicht so gut an ??  

wen sich wegen so ner kacke einer dort schwer verletzt...ist die strecke schneller platt als wir gucken können dafür ist dort zuviel arbeit drin! 

immer den spruch im hinterkopf haben " erst besinst dann beginns"


----------



## der Digge (6. März 2012)

Traurig das hier überhaupt diskutiert werden muss ... die Jungs haben den Trail extra ANGELEGT daher sollte sich da keiner einmischen oder rückbauen sollange keine direkte Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit davon ausgeht. Bei windigen North Shore Konstruktionen und Ähnlichem kann man ruhig eingreifen bevor es die Halden Polizei tut, aber solange es um "Natürliche" Hindernisse geht an Stellen die gut einsehbar sind ...

Für alle die schon "ewig" auf der Halde fahren, gibt es ja auch die Strecken die schon "ewig" existieren. Wenn eine NEU ANGELEGTE Strecke durch Umbauten vorübergehend oder für Einzelne auch dauerhaft nicht fahrbar ist,  ist das dann eben so.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> sollange keine direkte Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit davon ausgeht.



wenn du "genau" gelesen hättest, oder besser gesagt gesehen hättest, dann würdest du das hier nicht schreiben.


----------



## roadspeedy (6. März 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Traurig das hier überhaupt diskutiert werden muss ... die Jungs haben den Trail extra ANGELEGT daher sollte sich da keiner einmischen oder rückbauen sollange keine direkte Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit davon ausgeht. Bei windigen North Shore Konstruktionen und Ähnlichem kann man ruhig eingreifen bevor es die Halden Polizei tut, aber solange es um "Natürliche" Hindernisse geht an Stellen die gut einsehbar sind ...
> 
> Für alle die schon "ewig" auf der Halde fahren, gibt es ja auch die Strecken die schon "ewig" existieren. Wenn eine NEU ANGELEGTE Strecke durch Umbauten vorübergehend oder für Einzelne auch dauerhaft nicht fahrbar ist,  ist das dann eben so.



So sehe ich das auch! Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen, wieviel Arbeit das war das alles aus dem nichts zu errichten! So viele haben drüber philosophiert und es nie getan, weil zu faul...

Und ich seh es sogar noch etwas sozialer als der Digge. Es wird immer eine Umgehung geben, so dass jeder runter kommt! Das ist doch nett, was will man mehr?

Und Holzkonstruktionen wird es nicht geben!!! Das ist eine Grundregel. Denn die sind gefährlich, auffällig und werden schnell abgerissen.

Bisher haben nur Radfahrer das Erbaute von Radfahrern abgerissen auf dieser Strecke. Fällt euch was auf?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (6. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn du "genau" gelesen hättest, oder besser gesagt gesehen hättest, dann würdest du das hier nicht schreiben.



Wo siehst du Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit????? Nicht von 10cm in die Höhe ragenden Steinen, oder?! Mehr war es nämlich nicht! Aus 10m Entfernung zu sehen! Da kann man langsam werden und gucken ob man drüber kommt, wenn nicht, schiebt man! Die Wurzel im Wald reißt du auch nicht ab!

Keine Holzkonstruktionen, von denen man runterfallen kann, die unter einem zusammenbrechen. Es war echt alles harmlos!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. März 2012)

Wilkommen im Kindergarten oder habe alle was Getrunken oder Geraucht
Ist ja fast wie im Sandkasten "mein schupchen" nein meins 
Macht was vernunftíg oder gar nicht und seid  zu einander.


----------



## roadspeedy (6. März 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Kindergarten oder habe alle was Getrunken oder Geraucht
> Ist ja fast wie im Sandkasten "mein schupchen" nein meins
> Macht was vernunftíg oder gar nicht und seid  zu einander.



Ach das wäre soooo schön! Einfach nur Radfahren!


----------



## Mckunz (6. März 2012)

Hat jemand aktuelle Bilder von der Halde. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es da aussieht und was man dort alles machen kann.


----------



## Pleitegeier (8. März 2012)

Interessante Entwicklung bei Euch. Ich musste schmunzeln, denn die 'Probleme' kenne ich . Ich könnte ne Menge Beispiele anbringen über Dinge, die meiner Meinung nach aus der Bahn laufen, aber das ist natürlich alles Ansichtssache.

Auf meinem Heimhügel, wo über viele Jahre eigentlich jeder mit jedem klar kam, gibt es immer mehr Leute, die allergisch auf Biker reagieren. Tolle Entwicklung. Mittlerweile meide ich die Gegend, aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Ich habe auch hin und wieder versucht zu disktutieren, sinnlos. Es treffen halt Generationen aufeinander und vielen Youngsters fällt es halt noch schwer über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Wirklich verübeln kann ich es ihnen nicht, hab früher selbst viel Mist gebaut, dazu gehören möchte ich heute aber nicht mehr.

Ein anderes Beispiel führe ich mal auf. Als ich vor vielen Jahren das erste Mal in Willingen biken war, hat mir besonders das nette Miteinander gefallen. Man hat sich gegrüsst und auch mal gequatscht. Es hat sich imho verändert als der DH Sport immer mehr zum Trend wurde. Heute ist einer cooler als der andere. Soll nicht heissen, dass keine netten Leute dabei sind, aber irgendwie ist alles viel unpersönlicher geworden und mit weniger Spass verbunden.


----------



## roadspeedy (8. März 2012)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Interessante Entwicklung bei Euch. Ich musste schmunzeln, denn die 'Probleme' kenne ich . Ich könnte ne Menge Beispiele anbringen über Dinge, die meiner Meinung nach aus der Bahn laufen, aber das ist natürlich alles Ansichtssache.
> 
> Auf meinem Heimhügel, wo über viele Jahre eigentlich jeder mit jedem klar kam, gibt es immer mehr Leute, die allergisch auf Biker reagieren. Tolle Entwicklung. Mittlerweile meide ich die Gegend, aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Ich habe auch hin und wieder versucht zu disktutieren, sinnlos. Es treffen halt Generationen aufeinander und vielen Youngsters fällt es halt noch schwer über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Wirklich verübeln kann ich es ihnen nicht, hab früher selbst viel Mist gebaut, dazu gehören möchte ich heute aber nicht mehr.
> 
> Ein anderes Beispiel führe ich mal auf. Als ich vor vielen Jahren das erste Mal in Willingen biken war, hat mir besonders das nette Miteinander gefallen. Man hat sich gegrüsst und auch mal gequatscht. Es hat sich imho verändert als der DH Sport immer mehr zum Trend wurde. Heute ist einer cooler als der andere. Soll nicht heissen, dass keine netten Leute dabei sind, aber irgendwie ist alles viel unpersönlicher geworden und mit weniger Spass verbunden.



Das ist echt schade, wenn es auf einem Heimhügel so gelaufen ist. Ich hoffe auf der Halde läuft es besser. Meiner Einschätzung nach tut es das bislang. 
Mit Wanderern, Spaziergängern hatte ich lange keine Schwierigkeiten mehr! Mann muss nur so intelligent sein und die Abfahrten am Kreuz meiden!


----------



## Alex-F (8. März 2012)

Und freundlich grüßen wirkt Wunder, wenn man doch mal nem Wanderer trifft.


----------



## roadspeedy (8. März 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Und freundlich grüßen wirkt Wunder, wenn man doch mal nem Wanderer trifft.



Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an das alte wandernde Ehepaar (geschätzt locker über 60 Jahre alt), welches die neue Strecke als hervorragenden Wanderweg entdeckt hat. "Endlich mal wieder etwas neues hier, nicht zu steil und nicht zu flach."

Im Sommer wollen sie helfen und mit Heckenscheren die Sträucher etwas zurecht schneiden!


----------



## Ani (8. März 2012)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das muss ja ein richtig dickes Steinfeld sein wenn so heiß diskutiert wird.




am ende ist es doch so, der ton macht die musik, ob auf der halde oder im forum.


----------



## Der Toni (9. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an das alte wandernde Ehepaar (geschätzt locker über 60 Jahre alt), welches die neue Strecke als hervorragenden Wanderweg entdeckt hat. "Endlich mal wieder etwas neues hier, nicht zu steil und nicht zu flach."



Die Beiden hab ich auch schon 2x getroffen. Das letzte Mal fast frontal! 

 
Sie kamen den Trail hoch und ich konnte sie nicht sehen. War direkt hinter einer Kurve... Hab mich noch dann nett mit denen unterhalten und versucht zu erklären, daß das hier eine MTB Strecke ist. Sah aber nicht so aus, als würden sie die Strecke ab jetzt meiden....
Seit dem eher gemischte Gefühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. März 2012)

denke, zum samstag bin ich auch wieder gegen mittag vor ort.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> denke, zum samstag bin ich auch wieder gegen mittag vor ort.



ich evtl. sonntach... samstach is spiel. 

@ Toni
 die spinnen doch .


----------



## MirSch (9. März 2012)

diese lächerliche diskussion hier stärkt mich nur in meiner einstellung strecken direkt so zu bauen das sie nur für eine handvoll leute überhaupt befahrbar sind. somit hält man sich alle fahrer die so eine strecke gefährden (ob durch eigenmächtige umbauten oder stürze) automatisch vom leib. ich denke die streckenauswahl auf der halde ist üppig genug, da darf ruhig eine strecke stehen die nicht für jeden und am besten in beide richtungen befahrbar ist.
dementsprechend würde ich anstelle der erbauer die chickenways komplett entfernen (vor allem auch den anfang "verschärfen" das für jeden sofort ersichtlich wird worauf man sich im weiteren streckenverlauf einlässt).

klappt ja auf anderen ruhrpott-strecken auch.

übrigens empfinde ich es beschämend wie die chickenway-fraktion sich hier beschwert. sämtliche für euch befahrbare streckenabschnitte sind nur für euch und das ohne eure hilfe angelegt worden. von den erbauern hätte diese abschnitte niemand nötig somit war´s schon ne reine good-will-aktion für euch.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. März 2012)

wenn ich solche zeilen lese...

genau... immer schön die elite unter sich, meterweite gaps, steinfelder mit brocken, so gross wie wildschweine... nur damit man seine ruhe hat.

mal drüber nachgedacht, das es auch interessant ist, mal drüber nachzudenken, das viele in den sport sich langsam reinarbeiten? oder aus welchen gründen auch immer so dicke dinger nicht fährt?


----------



## MirSch (9. März 2012)

mal drüber nachgedacht das man auch in level kommen kann in denen man sich über kleine oder große gaps und steinfelder freut? ich denke irgendwann ist gut mit alles muss anfängerkompatibel sein weil irgendwann geht´s nicht mehr weiter wenn alles anfängerkompatibel bleibt. will einer der erbauer seinen ideen freien lauf lassen gibt´s jedes mal terror. das war beim kleinen und großen gap so, des öfteren schon wegen steinen und wird in zukunft bei jedem noch so kleinen hindernis so sein. die meisten befahrer haben doch nichtmal einen handschlag in die stecke investiert, aber beim fordern stehen sie in der ersten reihe oder zerstören sogar abschnitte. die erbauer haben mit dem stress hier nicht angefangen und bisher immer für chickenways gesorgt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. März 2012)

...


----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> ich denke irgendwann ist gut mit alles muss anfängerkompatibel sein weil irgendwann geht´s nicht mehr weiter wenn alles anfängerkompatibel bleibt.



Na Hauptsache man hat die Halden Polizei gefragt ob man das darf 

Ich denke auch, das wenn Leute sich was bauen die genau wissen was sie tun....

Ergo man sollte sie bauen lassen wofür sie sich fähig halten.... Wenn andere das nicht können, sollten die Wege fahren die sie können!

Wenn ich eine Strecke nicht kenne, fahre ich das vorsichtig weil ich nicht weiss was mich erwartet... Wenn ich sehe das geht nicht, weiss ich das es Leute gibt bei denen das geht.... Von daher fange ich nicht an in der Strecke rum zu bauen sondern warte bis die Leute kommen und sehe mir das an!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. März 2012)




----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

Nur weil ich mir einen Ferrari kaufen kann heisst das noch nicht das ich 300 km/h fahren kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (9. März 2012)

danke!!! man sollte jedem seinen spaß gönnen. dem "anfänger" genauso wie dem "könner". für erstere gibt es denke ich genug auwahl auf "unserer" halde, für letztere eher weniger. von daher gönnt doch den bauenden lokals ihre fast nicht fahrbaren hardcore-steinfelder und halsbrecher-gaps. 

und @ loki: mich interessiert es reichlich wenig weshalb du sachen machst oder fährst oder auch nicht. viele hier haben auch jobs und familien, wollen aber trotzdem die ein oder andere "mutprobe" bestehen. das musst du nicht verstehen - akzeptanz würde uns aber auch schon weiterbringen.  in diesem sinne ... ride on!


----------



## lordpoldy (9. März 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> danke!!! man sollte jedem seinen spaß gönnen. dem "anfänger" genauso wie dem "könner".



In 9 Wochen habe ich endlich ein Enduro.... Dann werde ich versuchen die S-Line richtig zu fahren... Wenn es nicht klappt ist es mein Problem und nicht das der Erbauer! Ich habe auch Frau und kind (Bald Kinder) und will trotzdem in meinem Rahmen des möglichen wissen was geht!
Wenn andere das besser können muss ich langsam fahren, aufpassen und eventuell absteigen...
Trotz all dem fasziniert es mich wenn andere das können und ich zu sehen kann!!!

Also Ride on on und kommt hier mal langsam alle mal wieder etwas runter....
Macht das was ihr könnt und heult nicht rum wenn ihr es nicht könnt


----------



## Pleitegeier (10. März 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> (vor allem auch den anfang "verschärfen" das für jeden sofort ersichtlich wird worauf man sich im weiteren streckenverlauf einlässt).


Find ich gut

Knallt doch ein paar Schilder hin, die andere Biker, Wanderer etc warnen. Wenn ich die Skeptiker hier richtig verstehe, geht es nicht darum, irgendwem den Spass zu verderben sondern vielmehr darum, den Langzeitspass zu erhalten. Richtige Probleme gibt es erst, wenn jemanden was passiert...verletzen sich dritte (spielende Kinder, Wanderer etc), ist das Geschrei groß. Dann kommst es schnell zu ner Anzeige und schnell wird dann auch das zerstört, was man mit viel Arbeit und Herzblut erbaut hat. Man kann nie ausschliessen, dass was passiert, es kann auch OHNE dickem Steinfeld und Megagap was passieren, aber man kann das Risiko minimieren und davon profitieren alle Haldenbesucher.

@Ani: Vote for altes Avatar


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. März 2012)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Skeptiker hier richtig verstehe, geht es nicht darum, irgendwem den Spass zu verderben sondern vielmehr darum, den Langzeitspass zu erhalten. Richtige Probleme gibt es erst, wenn jemanden was passiert...verletzen sich dritte (spielende Kinder, Wanderer etc), ist das Geschrei groß. Dann kommst es schnell zu ner Anzeige und schnell wird dann auch das zerstört, was man mit viel Arbeit und Herzblut erbaut hat.



ahhh, endlich einer, der den kern der ganzen diskussion durchschaut hat. anzeige und trail-zerstörung wären da noch das kleinste übel, wenn die RAG hingeht, und die halde für radfahrer sperrt, dann wirds richtig lustig.


----------



## nukular2008 (10. März 2012)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Find ich gut
> 
> Knallt doch ein paar Schilder hin, die andere Biker, Wanderer etc warnen.


Der Gedanke kam mir auch schonmal. Auf jeder Halde hab ich schonmal Wanderer inkl. Kinder gesehen, die die richtig steilen Trails "raufklettern", weil sie sich wahrscheinlich nicht vorstellen können, dass da jemand mit nem Fahrrad runterbrettert.
Ist nur die Frage, ob die Betreiber es gerne sehen wenn man da Schilder aufstellt, denn dadurch könnte das ganze schnell "offiziell" wirken.


----------



## MirSch (10. März 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ahhh, endlich einer, der den kern der ganzen diskussion durchschaut hat.



ach so, darum geht´s. komisch das darüber bisher noch keiner gesprochen hat sondern nur über eure angst dort nicht mehr brettern zu können weil gaps und steine im weg sind. dann geh mit deinem freund artur schonmal hin und baut euern kreuzweg zurück an dem ihr an div. stellen mit richtig tempo den offiziellen wanderweg kreuzt.  das da noch niemand richtig schaden angerichtet hat ist das eigentliche wunder.

wir sprechen hier über eine strecke mitten in der pampa, in einem bereich wo sich weder wanderer noch biker aufhalten sollten. ich denke das ist der einzige platz auf der gesamten halde an der man das risiko von technikpassagen eingehen kann. sofern alles schnell ersichtlich ist sehe ich da auch wie gesagt kein problem. 
...und die lokals zum glück auch nicht.

so, bin diesbezüglich raus und freue mich auf eine schöne strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. März 2012)

jo, bleibt zu hoffen, das da kein krankenwagen oder heli anrücken muss, weil sich einer in die landung gezimmert hat.

kreuzweg, wer fährt den denn überhaupt noch? mir ists schlicht zu gefährlich da runterzuballern, hab da schon in grauer vorzeit einige mit kinderwagen hochschieben sehen.


----------



## MirSch (10. März 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> jo, bleibt zu hoffen, das da kein krankenwagen oder heli anrücken muss, weil sich einer in die landung gezimmert hat.



das bleibt immer zu hoffen. aber ein restrisiko wird in unserem sport leider immer bleiben. auch bei ganz einfachen passagen (siehe die tödlichen unfälle auf der halde). und die halde steht trotzdem noch und darf befahren werden.

in diesem sinne, ride on.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. März 2012)

ich denke mal, die ganze diskussion mit dem angegifte wäre live ruhiger abgegangen, vieles wurde sicherlich mißverstanden.


----------



## Nforcer (10. März 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen auf der Halde?
Lohnt sich der Besuch auf der Haniel (für nicht Anfänger ) überhaupt?


----------



## roadspeedy (10. März 2012)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen auf der Halde?
> Lohnt sich der Besuch auf der Haniel (für nicht Anfänger ) überhaupt?



Klar loht sich die Halde für Anfänger! Es gibt genug unterschiedlich schwere Strecken. Und auch die neue S-Ride ist hervorragend für Anfänger geeignet.
Meine Schwägerin saß vor 3 Monaten das erste mal auf dem MTB und ist sofort mit uns dort runter! Sie hatte keine Probleme, zumindest nicht mit der Strecke...


----------



## Inor (10. März 2012)

Ich find die Strecke auch vollkommen super. Wenn man's nicht fahren kann dann muss man es einfach üben. Ich musste auch üben bis ich den Trail einigermaßen zügig fahren konnte . Einfach erst mal langsam runterfahren, gucken wo man Schwierigkeiten hat, diese dann beseitigen und dann steht doch nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> deinem freund artur



hat sich seit 13 kommentaren nicht zu wort gemeldet... da dachtest du, sprech ihn mal direckt an.


----------



## Harry-88 (12. März 2012)

man man man was hier los ist.

das eig. problem ist doch das man meist zu spät sieht das was umgebaut ist , man sich " erschreckt" (überrascht ist ) und dan evtl. schwer mault!  und chickenways machen immer sinn.....grade da der spot meiner meinung nach nicht von unten beschoben werden sollte da man nicht ausweichen kan wen einer angeflogen kommt.  Bin da auch mal runtergeheizt und andere biker schieben von unten SCHÖN eng -.- sieht ja bei anderen spots besser aus die auch VIEL heftiger sind z.b. die in essen !!

und ganz am rande ...weg vom pc raus auf´s radel


----------



## schroeti (12. März 2012)

ich les imme rnur Halde.....


Joaaah, hoabt Ihr denn koaa rüschtige Berge, Ihr Saupreiss???


----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2012)

watt wills du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. März 2012)

Der Schroeti hat jetzt gerade noch gefehlt ...


----------



## MirSch (12. März 2012)

yeah! ein lichtblick! der mann vom giant-teamtruck.


----------



## schroeti (14. März 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> yeah! ein lichtblick! der mann vom giant-teamtruck.



Jo, dieses Jahr im Mai nach Winterberg und im Juni nach Willingen. Sind wieder nette Bikes dabei, unter anderem das Reign XO. Affengeil - fährt sich echt schön. 

Aber zur Halde komme ich auch mal, nachdem was ich alles so gelesen habe. Die eigenen Knochen sind tierisch eingerostet. Evtl. ja schon am WoEnde mal. 

cu
Dirk


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2012)

schroeti schrieb:


> Evtl. ja schon am WoEnde mal.
> 
> cu
> Dirk



Jaa bitte... wir sind dabei.


----------



## PilleMarl (14. März 2012)

Servus 

ich komme aus Marl und wollte mir am WE auch mal die Halde Haniel anschauen.
Findet man die Strecke denn leicht?
habt ihr vllt ne adresse zum parken?
Wann seit ihr den am WE immer so da?


mfg Pille


----------



## schroeti (14. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jaa bitte... wir sind dabei.


 
aber wenn Du glaubst, ich fahre da hoch, biste schief gewickelt  

null conditione


----------



## MirSch (15. März 2012)

ich schiebe mit dir


----------



## Klausen1974 (15. März 2012)

PilleMarl schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ich komme aus Marl und wollte mir am WE auch mal die Halde Haniel anschauen.
> Findet man die Strecke denn leicht?
> ...



Parken kann man hier ganz gut:

Birkhahnstr. 29
46145 Oberhausen
(am Ende rechts rum)


----------



## RudolfRitzel (16. März 2012)

N'abend 
auch wenn die Diskusion über die gebauten Trails anscheinend schon abgeklungen ist, muß ich trotzdem mal was sagen.
War heute mal wieder vor Ort und kann die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen, alles ist wunderbar zu fahren, (mt'nem Hardtail) 
die größeren Kicker haben 'nen Chicken Run und die Steine im unteren Teil sind auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2012)

RudolfRitzel schrieb:


> N'abend
> auch wenn die Diskusion über die gebauten Trails anscheinend schon abgeklungen ist, muß ich trotzdem mal was sagen.
> War heute mal wieder vor Ort und kann die ganze Aufregung nicht verstehen, alles ist wunderbar zu fahren, (mt'nem Hardtail)
> die größeren Kicker haben 'nen Chicken Run und die Steine im unteren Teil sind auch OK.





 ich habs ja auch schon letzte woche entschärft....  

PS: schroeti ich war heute schon oben. evtl. am sonntach wieder.


----------



## schroeti (19. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habs ja auch schon letzte woche entschärft....
> 
> PS: schroeti ich war heute schon oben. evtl. am sonntach wieder.


 

Hi, sorry aber ich war platt wie Sau. Die Halde wäre zwar schon schön gewesen, aber ich kam nicht in die Spur. Da sollte man besser nicht fahren   naja, wird aber noch nachgeholt. Die nächsten beiden WoEnden bin ich mit Giant unterwegs bzw. am Sonntag hat eine "Stief"-Nichte Konfirmation (gähn....).  Da wird das leider auch nix, aber danach...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2012)

bla bla bla... hast wieder gesoffen. waaa.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2012)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> :kotz:



oder so...


----------



## roadspeedy (20. März 2012)

Neuer Wasserstand auf der S-Line:
- Beim ersten großen Double wurde der Absprung der kleineren Kickers daneben etwas größer und wieder frisch gemacht.
- Das Steinfeld wurde komplett neu gemacht. Und es gibt eine Umgehung. Diese ist auch zu empfehlen!
- Vor dem Steinfeld gibt es drei Wellen, die man wegdrücken, surfen oder doublen kann. Jeder wie er meint!

Nur mal so als Erfahrungsbericht und als Info.
Aber es fährt ja eh sicher jeder bei der ersten Abfahrt auf Sicht, damit er sieht, was sich geändert hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2012)

schroeti schrieb:


> am Sonntag hat eine "Stief"-Nichte Konfirmation (gähn....).  Da wird das leider auch nix, aber danach...



bin morgen mal oben.


----------



## roadspeedy (20. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin morgen mal oben.



Das abgebildete Arbeitsgerät hat aber nichts mit der S-Line zu tun, oder?!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2012)

die wird jetzt geplättet..


----------



## schroeti (20. März 2012)

ich komme hiermit... 







(C) by Liebherr.com


----------



## roadspeedy (21. März 2012)

Yeha... damit schaffste 5 neue strecken am Tag!


----------



## Der Toni (21. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Yeha... damit schaffste 5 neue strecken am Tag!



... oder die halbe Halde


----------



## Ti-Max (21. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Yeha... damit schaffste 5 neue strecken am Tag!



Der Schroeti  Eher nicht ...


----------



## RudolfRitzel (22. März 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Neuer Wasserstand auf der S-Line:
> - Beim ersten großen Double wurde der Absprung der kleineren Kickers daneben etwas größer und wieder frisch gemacht.
> - Das Steinfeld wurde komplett neu gemacht. Und es gibt eine Umgehung. Diese ist auch zu empfehlen!
> - Vor dem Steinfeld gibt es drei Wellen, die man wegdrücken, surfen oder doublen kann. Jeder wie er meint!
> ...



die Wellen machen Laune!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2012)

schroeti schrieb:


> ich komme hiermit...



hauptsache du kommst überhaupt mal.


----------



## xtrail (23. März 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

ich könnt mich nur noch beümmeln,
 was und wie die leute dort fahren...
der eine fährt mit knieschonern aber ohne helm, der ander mit fullface helm und nackenschutz, und in kurze fussballer hose.

einfach nur noch lächerlich


----------



## Noklos (26. März 2012)

Das welche Ohne Helm fahren ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber solange man einen Helm aufhat und keine Knieschoner etc ist das doch egal 
Im bikepark fahren auch manche mit Leatt brace und haben nicht mal ne protektorenjacke an......


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Das welche Ohne Helm fahren ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber solange man einen Helm aufhat und keine Knieschoner etc ist das doch egal
> Im bikepark fahren auch manche mit Leatt brace und haben nicht mal ne protektorenjacke an......



ich mein ja nur... es sieht einfach nur peinlich aus.  finde ich. 


Noklos
wir waren freitag oben, alles gut (soweit)... steinfeld ist auch gut gelöst.


----------



## Noklos (26. März 2012)

Hahaha jo da hast du recht  
Aber wenn das ganze Geld ins Bike fließt muss man sich ja nicht wundern


----------



## petete2000 (26. März 2012)

mein neues Rad einfahren.


----------



## TheDeep (26. März 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil habe am Samstag glatt nen Rennradler auf der Halde gesehen  Mein Kumpel ist mit seinem alten Raleigh Mercury einfach mal bis ganz nach oben gefahren... und dann ohne Knieschoner, Fullface und Panzer wieder runter. 
Na ok, er nur den Kreuzweg, aber hey, es hat trotzdem gereicht, dass die ganzen "großen Jungs" der bergab-Fraktion ihn ziemlich schräg angeschaut haben mit einer nicht zu verleugnenden Feindseeligkeit - seit wann ist man hier in Bottrop eigentlich so drauf? Das war früher mal anders... Naja haben auch nette Leute getroffen, die Zeit für ein Pläuschchen oben auf dem Gipfel hatten...


----------



## Barper (27. März 2012)

Ich war Samstag auf der Halde und ich war auch sehr überrascht, wie viele da ohne Helm unterwegs sind


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2012)

meinetwegen können sie ohne helm fahren wie und wolang sie wollen.... mir egal. 
aber die kombi ist teilweise so lächerlich. 
 wie ich im zitat   #4228 beschrieben habe


----------



## Der Toni (27. März 2012)

petete2000 schrieb:


> mein neues Rad einfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (27. März 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meinetwegen können sie ohne helm fahren wie und wolang sie wollen.... mir egal.
> aber die kombi ist teilweise so lächerlich.
> wie ich im zitat   #4228 beschrieben habe



Das sehe ich anders. Mich ärgert das!
Wenn denen was passiert, wird wieder über das Radfahren auf der Halde diskutiert, und das wegen solchen Vollpfosten!  
Die Vergangenheit hat schon gezeigt, dass diese Idioten vermutlich die Ursache sein werden, wenn wir dort mal nicht mehr fahren dürfen (und nicht irgendwelche Steinfelder   )!


----------



## tokessa (27. März 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn alles gut geht werd ich meine alten knochen am WE nach langem mal wieder die halde hochschieben  Bin gespannt was sich da so alles getan hat, an strecken und fahrern.


----------



## xtrail (27. März 2012)

...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (27. März 2012)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Naja haben auch nette Leute getroffen, die Zeit für ein Pläuschchen oben auf dem Gipfel hatten...



Also wenn Du derjenige mit dem RedBull-Selbstaufbau gewesen bist, dann war ich Euer Fotograf. 
Dann hatte ich das mit Deinem Bekannten falsch verstanden - ich dachte der wollte nur die breiten Wege wieder runter fahren - den Kreuzweg direkt mit'm Rennrad ist natürlich schon was anderes.


----------



## TheDeep (27. März 2012)

Ah!  Danke nochmal, das Foto ist echt gut geworden! 

Und nur, damit das nicht falsch verstanden wird, ich meine bei ihm mit dem Kreuzweg das Wegelein mit den Serpentinen, wo die ganzen Fußgänger rumlungern - find ich mit diesen Trennscheiben ohne Profil allerdings noch immer ne gute Leistung - rauf wie runter - , vor allem, da das Rad über weit 20 Jahre alt ist ^^ 

Der Trip war übrigens vorerst der letzte fürs Red Bull  eine Schraube der vorderen Bremsscheibe ist trotz Drehmomentschlüssel durchgedreht - Gewinde im Eimer, Reklamation des Laufrades mindestens 3 Wochen...


----------



## Mike71 (27. März 2012)

Also ich war am Sonntag auch auf der Halde unterwegs und zwar 34 mal rauf und runter  
Da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter zusammen  so ca. 4.250hm.

Ich war mit Helm und DAV Shirt unterwegs und hab allerhand Biker der unterschiedlichsten Gattung und Ausstattung im laufe der Zeit gesehen.

Sogar ne Gruppe mit Motocross Bikes  war da oben anzutreffen, die sich nachher auch noch auf der Schöttelhalde aufgehalten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (27. März 2012)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Also ich war am Sonntag auch auf der Halde unterwegs und zwar 34 mal rauf und runter
> Da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter zusammen  so ca. 4.250hm.
> 
> Ich war mit Helm und DAV Shirt unterwegs und hab allerhand Biker der unterschiedlichsten Gattung und Ausstattung im laufe der Zeit gesehen.
> ...



Glückwunsch dem neuen Haldenfürsten!


----------



## roadspeedy (27. März 2012)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Also ich war am Sonntag auch auf der Halde unterwegs und zwar 34 mal rauf und runter
> Da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter zusammen  so ca. 4.250hm.
> 
> Ich war mit Helm und DAV Shirt unterwegs und hab allerhand Biker der unterschiedlichsten Gattung und Ausstattung im laufe der Zeit gesehen.
> ...



DIE HAB ICH AUCH GESEHEN.
Hat irgendwer mal ein Nummernschild erspähen können?
Das können nur unterbelichtete Honks sein. Tut mir leid, dass ich grad so ausraste, aber wie kann man an einem Sonntag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit Motorcrossern auf die Halde fahren. Da sind 1000 Spaziergänger. 

Einer von denen hat auch die neue Strecke mal von Unten nach Oben befahren und dabei alles umgegraben.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wenn alles gut geht werd ich meine alten knochen am WE nach langem mal wieder die halde hochschieben  Bin gespannt was sich da so alles getan hat, an strecken und fahrern.


nix da... am WE ist schlecht wetta angesagt,- komm lass uns lieber dort hin fahren.   

halde hat zeit, 
und ich kann dir bei gelegenheit die neue strecke zeigen.  

bis nacher.  



Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo liebe BikeBauer Freunde,
> 
> in guter alter Tradition wollen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder Tür und Tor für euch öffnen, um nicht nur unseren Tag der offenen Tür zu feiern, sondern auch den Kick-Off der Nicolai Deutschlandtour 2012. Daher werden neben unseren Bikes auch einige Testbikes aus der hauseigenen Nicolai-Flotte dabei sein. Darunter auch das ION 20 E-BOXX und das ION 16 E-BOXX.
> Wir haben uns entschieden die Augen vor der stetig wachsenden E-Bike und Pedeleg Nachfrage nicht zu verschliessen und haben GRACE gebeten ihre Version von Elektromobilität bei uns zu präsentieren.
> ...




@ Mike71 
 du warst das... wir haben mit der ganzen Fam. picknick gemacht , und dir beim auf und abfahren zugeschaut.  

krasse leistung


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2012)

Thomas klick mal--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551418

für deine probleme


----------



## tokessa (28. März 2012)

Jau danke : ) 
34 halde rauf ??? Lol , ich bin froh wenn ich da drei mal hochschiebe 
Respekt auf jeden fall ! Zu den moppedfahrern brauch man glaub ich nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## anatol20 (28. März 2012)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Also ich war am Sonntag auch auf der Halde unterwegs und zwar 34 mal rauf und runter
> Da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter zusammen  so ca. 4.250hm.



Was ist denn das für ein kranker Scheiß? Ich trainiere ja auch gern mal an der Halde und habe hin und wieder die 2000 Hm voll gemacht. Aber 34 mal? Krasse Leistung! Mich würden die weiteren Zahlen dazu mal interessieren. Wie lange warst du auf dem Rad, 10 Stunden? Welche Wege hast du benutzt und welches Bike? Also ich find das ist eine Story, die in die Zeitung gehört 
 Den Film habe ich gestern gesehen, vielleicht ist der ja was für dich: http://www.iaa-themovie.com/


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2012)

anatol20 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein kranker Scheiß? Ich trainiere ja auch gern mal an der Halde und habe hin und wieder die 2000 Hm voll gemacht. Aber 34 mal? Krasse Leistung! Mich würden die weiteren Zahlen dazu mal interessieren. Wie lange warst du auf dem Rad, 10 Stunden? Welche Wege hast du benutzt und welches Bike?



ja doch... ich kann es zum teil bestätigen.  
er ist den kreuzweg hoch (?) und die alte abfahrt die jetzt asphaltiert ist, zur zeche runter, und das immer wieder.


----------



## anatol20 (28. März 2012)

Ich habe mit keinen Wort Zweifel geäußert! Ein Warum muss man sich bei so extremen Aktionen sowieso verkneifen. Ich finde das echt respektabel, wüßte halt gern etwas mehr über die Fahrzeit und über sein Eindrücke während der Tortour. Essen, Trinken, Anfahrt, ab wann hat es wehgetan usw. 

Ich würde mich über einen auführlicheren Bericht sehr freuen


----------



## Der Toni (28. März 2012)

anatol20 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit keinen Wort Zweifel geäußert! Ein Warum muss man sich bei so extremen Aktionen sowieso verkneifen. Ich finde das echt respektabel, wüßte halt gern etwas mehr über die Fahrzeit und über sein Eindrücke während der Tortour. Essen, Trinken, Anfahrt, ab wann hat es wehgetan usw.
> 
> Ich würde mich über einen auführlicheren Bericht sehr freuen




Weitere Infos zu dem "kranken Scheiß"  kannst du hier lesen:
http://www.dav-biker-duisburg.de/home/wbb/index.php?page=Board&boardID=30


----------



## anatol20 (28. März 2012)

9 Stunden, 140 Kilometer, alles klar! 

Danke für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (28. März 2012)

Der Mike ist nen Harten Kerl...uuuuund völlig verrückt. 
Aber auch an dieser Stelle noch mal Gratulation und Respekt. 



			
				roadspeedy schrieb:
			
		

> Einer von denen hat auch die neue Strecke mal von Unten nach Oben befahren und dabei alles umgegraben



Ich wollte mal heute Nachmittag mal ne Runde fahren und mir das auch mal anschauen. ... Das ist echt ne harte Nummer... Denen sollte mal mit dem Spaten die Fresse poliert werden. Sorry, aber so blöd kann doch echt keiner sein.


----------



## Mike71 (28. März 2012)

Master_A schrieb:


> Der Mike ist nen Harten Kerl...uuuuund völlig verrückt.
> Aber auch an dieser Stelle noch mal Gratulation und Respekt.



Vielen Dank

Es war eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm:
Ich bin immer die alte Abfahrt komplett nach oben gefahren. Alles andere war wegen dem schonen Wetter auch zu voll. 
Morgens um 8Uhr gestartet und um 10Uhr erst mal (mit dem Auto) zurück nach Hause ... frühstücken . Ab 11Uhr dann im 2 Stunden takt jeweils 8mal rauf und runter. Bei den beiden letzten turns hab ich mich dann wohl verzählt (nur 7) oder bin nur langsamer geworden.

Langweilig wurde es nie. Es gab immer was zu sehen: Rehe, Fußgänger, Skater, Biker, Kunstflieger,Drachenflieger, Fotografen, hochschiebene Downhiller und picknickende Familien.

Gegen 20Uhr dann den schönen Sonnenuntergang genossen. Entsprechendes Licht hatte ich da zwar schon dran, aber irgendwie hat's mich dann doch nach Hause gezogen.

Rein körperlich war eigentlich nur der Hintern DAS Problem, alles andere hielt erstaunlich gut durch  

Bike technisch hab ich nur eins: Ghost AMR Plus 7500 Es ist ein Fully mir 140mm, mal mit no tubes ztr flow Felgen 2.4 NN/FatA oder wie in diesem Fall mit DTswiss 4.2 und mit leichten Race-King bestückt.

Aber wenn Ihr da so weiterbaut, muss wohl doch mal was neues her!




Master_A schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal heute Nachmittag mal ne Runde fahren und mir das auch mal anschauen. ... Das ist echt ne harte Nummer... Denen sollte mal mit dem Spaten die Fresse poliert werden. Sorry, aber so blöd kann doch echt keiner sein.



Die Motocrosser kamen aus Essen und Oberhausen. Sie hatten größtenteils sogar GoPros am Helm und haben wahrscheinlich noch die dumme Heizerei auf der Halde gefilmt! Vielleicht ist es ja schon irgendwo online gestellt.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2012)

soweit ich weiss sind die unten am werk durch die schranke... 
dort sind in alle richtungen überwachungskameras   aufgebaut,- post definitiv kommen.


----------



## NoPussyWay (29. März 2012)

Glaube ich eher nicht...
Ich bin mal mitm Auto dahin u der Wärter hat mir automatisch die Schranke hoch gemacht!

Auch auf Nachfrage meinte er das die sich da eigentlich nicht drum kümmern wer da so rumfährt.

Ist allerdings auch schon 3-4 Jährchen her.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Auch auf Nachfrage meinte er das die sich da eigentlich nicht drum kümmern wer da so rumfährt.
> 
> .



nie und nimmer...   das ist strengstens verboten.


----------



## NoPussyWay (30. März 2012)

Hab ich auch immer gedacht! Umso größer war unsere Verwunderung im Auto. Wir dachten erst der lässt uns nachher nicht mehr raus oder sowas, aber lief alles Problemlos.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Hab ich auch immer gedacht! Umso größer war unsere Verwunderung im Auto. Wir dachten erst der lässt uns nachher nicht mehr raus oder sowas, aber lief alles Problemlos.



evtl. war an dem tag  eine veranstaltung oben, dann kannst du unten an der schranke beschaid geben, und du kannst hoch...
 wenn jedoch der alltägliche schuttbetrieb herrscht,- lässt dich niemand mit dem auto hoch,- du könntest sammt deinem auto von einem CAT/CATERPILLAR 
übersehen werden.


----------



## Noklos (30. März 2012)

Aktueller Stand der Strecke


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barper (30. März 2012)

Tolles Video!

Und der Trail ist einfach Klasse


----------



## Master_A (30. März 2012)

Respekt... immer wieder schön anzusehen.... I  this trail.... 
Mega Thx an die Erbauer.


----------



## Ti-Max (31. März 2012)

@Noklos: Sehr geil


----------



## ChrisReh (31. März 2012)

Sehr schön anzusehen, das Video =) 

Bin heut auch direkt wieder runtergedübelt um die Änderungen zu begutachten: einfach Klasse!

Der Sprung in der Anfangsphase passt super rein, den Anlieger danach habter erhöht (?) und noch nen "Chicken-Jump" - nenn ichs mal, der Sprung rechts neben dem ersten großen Sprung - erhöht, sodass der auch richtig Spaß macht.

Asmöff! Fahren die Line regelmäßig und die bereitet uns immer wieder Freude! 

Salut!

PS: Herrschaftszeiten war des windig heut!


----------



## lordpoldy (1. April 2012)

Nach einem Jahr Bike Abstinenz rocke ich heute auch mal die s-line..... Mal mein neues Enduro einweihen..... Mal sehen ob ich die Halde noch hoch komme ;-)


----------



## 2Pac (1. April 2012)

Rad einfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (1. April 2012)

schön eingefahren


----------



## 2Pac (1. April 2012)

und von der anderen Seite.


----------



## lordpoldy (1. April 2012)

Ist das normal das so viele die s-line hoch schieben??? Finde ich persönlich gefährlich.... Es kamen mir acht oder neun Leute entgegen!


iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. April 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich,warum das bike UFO heist!!
Der Fahrer ist Spitze!!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2012)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich,warum das bike UFO heist!!



ja einen abflug aus voller fahrt habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. April 2012)

Sehr schön  (nicht Du Khujand )


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sehr schön  (nicht Du Khujand )



ne nicht ich... ich hab nur die fotos gemacht.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne nicht ich... ich hab nur die fotos gemacht.



Hatte das auf Deine Bodenprobe bezogen


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. April 2012)

@Khujand: Gehörte Dir einer der Wagen mit den "Nicolai"-Aufklebern auf'm Parkplatz gestern?

Die S-Line ist einfach nur genial - ein einziger Spielplatz. 
Riesen Dank an jeden der dabei geholfen hat die zu bauen.


----------



## mau (2. April 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Ist das normal das so viele die s-line hoch schieben?...



Anscheinend. Das sind die, die zu faul sind aussen rum hochzuschieben/-fahren.  Vllt sollte man denen mal 'n Schild aufstellen wo's wieder nach oben geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. April 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Ist das normal das so viele die s-line hoch schieben??? Finde ich persönlich gefährlich.... Es kamen mir acht oder neun Leute entgegen!



Oftmals will man ja auch einfach nur bestimmte Stellen/Abschnitte üben - da wird dann eben wieder hoch geschoben - ausserdem muss man ja eh immer aufpassen weil auch teilweise Leute auf der Strecke sind um was zu bauen und auch Fußgänger ab und zu diese Wege rauf oder runter wandern.


----------



## Noklos (2. April 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Oftmals will man ja auch einfach nur bestimmte Stellen/Abschnitte üben - da wird dann eben wieder hoch geschoben - ausserdem muss man ja eh immer aufpassen weil auch teilweise Leute auf der Strecke sind um was zu bauen und auch Fußgänger ab und zu diese Wege rauf oder runter wandern.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2012)

Diese Streckenbauer sind echt eine Plage


----------



## Noklos (2. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Diese Streckenbauer sind echt eine Plage




 Alles Vollidioten!!!!


----------



## toranoxx (2. April 2012)

und dann noch die, die mit dem Rad den Trail hochfahren


----------



## Noklos (2. April 2012)

hahahahaha und die, die mitten in den sprüngen stehen bleiben und wie Behinderte Menschen gucken, und sich da einen ablachen


----------



## 2Pac (6. April 2012)

Osterrunde.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. April 2012)

Nice


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. April 2012)

Wir wollten gestern auch auf die Halde - nur wusste niemand was da am Karfreitag morgens los ist.  Laut Aussagen einiger Personen waren 10.000 - 12.000 Menschen auf der Halde. Nach der Info haben wir direkt wieder eingepackt und sind woanders hin gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> 10.000 - 12.000 Menschen auf der Halde.



waa...   nie und nimmer, es war so wie immer.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> waa...   nie und nimmer, es war so wie immer.



Das war nur das was man uns sagte als wir auf dem Parkplatz unsere Räder ausgeladen haben - nach der Info hatten wir keine große Lust das selber zu überprüfen (und uns dabei dem gesammelten Unmut der Personen auszusetzen ).


----------



## Noklos (7. April 2012)

Ich hab mir mal eben schnell ein neuen Rahmen gegönnt! 
Nein spaß, Carbonfolie ist echt ne feine Sache...


----------



## Barper (7. April 2012)

@ Noklos: Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## MirSch (7. April 2012)

sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. April 2012)

Hammer,wie hast du das hinbekommen!?
Gerne pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (7. April 2012)

Wow  Da hätte ich nie im Leben die Geduld für


----------



## SpaceEater (8. April 2012)

Klasse! Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (10. April 2012)

Ich kann mich so gar nicht für diesen Carbon-Look erwärmen (gilt aber für alle Räder mit Carbon-Look), aber Daumen hoch für die saubere Arbeit!


----------



## tokessa (10. April 2012)

Schöne bilder von der Osterrunde Artur : ) Action ist auch klasse, Artur ; )


----------



## KHUJAND (10. April 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schöne bilder von der Osterrunde Artur : ) Action ist auch klasse, Artur ; )



du bist ja mal wieder verschwunden... 

Noklos,- antwortest du nicht mehr auf PM´s ?


----------



## tokessa (11. April 2012)

Verschwunden ist gut, du weißt ja wie das ist , bist ja auch Papa


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. April 2012)

..der ist seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr on,wie soll er da auf deine pn`s reagieren?


----------



## Ti-Max (11. April 2012)

erholt sich von der Kleberei


----------



## Noklos (11. April 2012)

Ich war 3 Tage unterwegs in Willingen und Winterberg, sorry 

@ti-max:


----------



## evilthommy (11. April 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Ich war 3 Tage unterwegs in Willingen und Winterberg, sorry
> 
> @ti-max:


du glücklicher, was ist den im moment dort gut fahrbar vom boden her ?
is die dh in willingen rutschig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (12. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, habe mal eine Frage:

Was meint ihr könnte ich für dieses Bike verlangen?
Verbaut sind unter anderem eine MZ DJ1, NS Laufräder, Kurbeln sind so gut wie neu, Sattel/Stütze auch..
Der Zustand ist super und es hat so gut wie keine Kratzer etc...


----------



## evilthommy (12. April 2012)

hallo, heute jemand auf der halde?

wir wollen zu 2. um 14:30 da sein, vllt ist  jemand da, der uns die streecken zeigen könnte?

gruss thomas


----------



## Harry-88 (12. April 2012)

evilthommy schrieb:


> hallo, heute jemand auf der halde?
> 
> wir wollen zu 2. um 14:30 da sein, vllt ist  jemand da, der uns die streecken zeigen könnte?
> 
> gruss thomas




hät ich gerne gemacht .....aber wen ich ausm fenster gucke ....sehe ich nur weinende schalker am himmel


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> Was meint ihr könnte ich für dieses Bike verlangen?
> Verbaut sind unter anderem eine MZ DJ1, NS Laufräder, Kurbeln sind so gut wie neu, Sattel/Stütze auch..
> Der Zustand ist super und es hat so gut wie keine Kratzer etc...



max. 500,- euro bekommst du dafür.


----------



## Harry-88 (12. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> max. 500,- euro bekommst du dafür.



denk ich auch der markt ist kaputt !


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

am wochenende is "bombenwetter" ist wer oben ?


----------



## tokessa (13. April 2012)

Ich würd schon gerne, wann fährst du ?


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ich würd schon gerne, wann fährst du ?



samstag !  ruf mich an *hust*


----------



## toranoxx (13. April 2012)

Wo waren denn die Leut' von der Donnerstags-Runde gestern. Hab mich mal wieder aufgerafft aber niemanden getroffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

die müssen wir wieder aktivieren... Tora hab noch ein schönes bild von dir beim springen. brauchst du das. ? 


toranoxx schrieb:


> Wo waren denn die Leut' von der Donnerstags-Runde gestern. Hab mich mal wieder aufgerafft aber niemanden getroffen!


----------



## tokessa (13. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> samstag !  ruf mich an *hust*



Mach ich , hust hust ;  )


----------



## Harry-88 (13. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die müssen wir wieder aktivieren... Tora hab noch ein schönes bild von dir beim springen. brauchst du das. ?




jap ! ab mai bin ich dabei  nur dienstag erstmal den rest farbe in die haut ballern lassen


----------



## toranoxx (13. April 2012)

@Khujand: sende es doch einfach mal an meine Mail Adresse. Thx!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

toranoxx schrieb:


> @Khujand: sende es doch einfach mal an meine Mail Adresse. Thx!



muss es noch forumsgerecht machen 


wir sind morgen so ab 13 uhr an den schranke.


----------



## MirSch (13. April 2012)

Morgen, 13 Uhr, bei trockenem Wetter dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> Morgen, 13 Uhr, bei trockenem Wetter dabei.



freu mich schon... 
Arthur muss morgen LKW fahren.


----------



## MirSch (14. April 2012)

Bin leider raus. War mir heute morgen zu viel wasser von oben. Euch viel spaß.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> Bin leider raus. War mir heute morgen zu viel wasser von oben. Euch viel spaß.



die strecke war ganz gut... nur Toki hat schlapp gemacht.


----------



## MirSch (14. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die strecke war ganz gut... nur Toki hat schlapp gemacht.



schön zu hören, morgen bin ich auch evtl. dort.


----------



## Tuti (14. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die strecke war ganz gut...


----------



## tokessa (15. April 2012)

Der tokki hat ganz gut durchgehalten , Lol , der hat eben sein alter ihr rotznasen ; )
Wo sind denn die Bilder von meiner Hammer Action , hüst , röchel ; )


----------



## MirSch (15. April 2012)




----------



## black_sheep (15. April 2012)

Wann fährt ihr denn immer so? Würde gerne mal mitfahren es sei denn ihr fährt nur mit downhill bikes oder dicken freeridern  dann werde ich nicht mithalten können bergab


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die Bilder von meiner Hammer Action , hüst , röchel ; )


Bei mir auf dem PC  
 gibma e-mail. 



PS:kennt jemand den user der gestern ein grün elox helius AC auf der halde gefahren ist ?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. April 2012)

Moin Artur, ich war Freitag ca. 14:30 oberhalb der Baumgrenze, war aber keine Ð auÃer meins zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. April 2012)

Heute waren wieder zwei Motocrossfahrer auf Haniel und haben die Halde umgepflügt.
Ich hab sie angehalten und denen erklärt, daß die dort nix zu suchen haben.
Haben zwar eifrig genickt, aber ich glaub nicht, daß das bei denen angekommen ist.
Nächstes mal wird´s Nummerschild aufgeschrieben und es gibt ´ne Anzeige.
Hab die Schnauze voll!


----------



## toranoxx (15. April 2012)

@Toni: als ich gerade runtergefahren bind, sind die wieder rauf. Hoffe die haben nicht die schönen Trails umgepflügt. Kommen aus RE, hab von einem das Kennzeichen mal vorsorglich notiert!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. April 2012)

problem ist, wenn da ne anzeige kommt, hat man öfter mal leute auf der halde, die dann auch die biker anhalten...


----------



## roadspeedy (15. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dagegen die anzuzeigen:

Hätte auch Angst vor Kontrollen. Und bei den Sprüngen auf der Strecke denken die noch das wäre die MX Strecke....

Man sollte ihnen erklären, dass die woanders fahren sollen, nur nich auf dem MTB Strecken!


----------



## tokessa (15. April 2012)

black_sheep schrieb:


> Wann fährt ihr denn immer so? Würde gerne mal mitfahren es sei denn ihr fährt nur mit downhill bikes oder dicken freeridern  dann werde ich nicht mithalten können bergab



Das kannst du hier am besten verfolgen  Um mithalten können geht es nicht , nur um spass haben. Ich hab auch nen freerider und kann nix , von daher bist du immer willkommen 

Zu den moppedfahrern, leben und leben lassen, solange sie nix kaputt machen was andere mühevoll gebaut haben lass sie doch fahren.


----------



## Der Toni (15. April 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> problem ist, wenn da ne anzeige kommt, hat man öfter mal leute auf der halde, die dann auch die biker anhalten...



Das sehe ich genau anders rum. Wenn man die Crosser machen lässt, werden die die Halde so sehr umpflügen, daß der Betreiber Maßnahmen ergreifen muss. Und dann werden wir gleich mit denen in einen Topf geworfen.
Sozusagen ein Abwasch.


----------



## roadspeedy (15. April 2012)

Daher nett und freundlich ansprechen, dass sie auf der Nachbarhalde fahren sollen! Da richten sie am wenigsten Schaden an, oder?!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Moin Artur, ich war Freitag ca. 14:30 oberhalb der Baumgrenze, war aber keine Ð auÃer meins zu sehen.




jo ich hoffe,- wir fahren mal zusammen.


----------



## s4shhh (16. April 2012)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Daher nett und freundlich ansprechen, dass sie auf der Nachbarhalde fahren sollen! Da richten sie am wenigsten Schaden an, oder?!


*hust*
von einer Anderen wurden diese schon höflich gebeten Abstand zu nehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (16. April 2012)

das mit den crosser ist ja immer mehr ein prob...die sandgrube ist den zu öbe...die nächste strecke ist immer weit weg ....kenne 2  die DEFINITIV nicht auf halden/ bikestrecken fahren!!

hoffe nur das es bei denen die auf den halden fahren mal klick in kopf macht sonst sieht bald alles so aus wie in essen ....


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (16. April 2012)

Also ich bin heute das erste Mal auf die Halde hoch und dachte mir oben angekommen, dass das schon nen nettes Stückchen is' (bin halt Fahranfänger). Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass ihr da mehrfach rauf und runter knallt... Wie oft macht ihr das so?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. April 2012)

mit nem downhiller an einem tag auch schon 5mal geschafft...


----------



## skaster (16. April 2012)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute das erste Mal auf die Halde hoch und dachte mir oben angekommen, dass das schon nen nettes Stückchen is' (bin halt Fahranfänger). Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, dass ihr da mehrfach rauf und runter knallt... Wie oft macht ihr das so?





Mike71 schrieb:


> Also ich war am Sonntag auch auf der Halde unterwegs und zwar 34 mal rauf und runter
> Da kommt einiges an Höhenmeter zusammen  so ca. 4.250hm.



Da hast du ja noch ein wenig dran zu arbeiten 
Bei nem ganzen Tag sind so 5-8 Abfahrten machbar, also mit schwerem Gerät.
Bei den Feierabendrunden 3-4.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## evilthommy (16. April 2012)

rauf wird ja meist geschoben


----------



## Noklos (16. April 2012)

@ thommy: und runter fliegt man meist in die büsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (16. April 2012)

wir könnten auch mal wieder eine feierabendrunde zusammen machen, am besten wenn etwas wärmer ist, da wir die hälfte der zeit ja eh nur rumstehen und quatschen wirds sonst schnell kalt ;-)


----------



## evilthommy (16. April 2012)

@ Noklos 
hehe, ja stimmt  , zumindenst landet man bei euch nicht direkt am baum, wenn man nen abflug macht !


----------



## toranoxx (16. April 2012)

@Ani: ist dein Fanes denn schon fahrbereit?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> wir könnten auch mal wieder eine feierabendrunde zusammen machen, am besten wenn etwas wärmer ist, da wir die hälfte der zeit ja eh nur rumstehen und quatschen wirds sonst schnell kalt ;-)



mach du erst mal dein rad feddich...


----------



## tokessa (17. April 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1103162

Danke an Artur : )


----------



## MirSch (17. April 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1103162
> 
> Danke an Artur : )



Geiles Bild Tokki  Endlich mal wieder am Start!!!!
Ich bette dir das Bild hier mal richtig ein...


----------



## BallzOfSteel (17. April 2012)

> Bei nem ganzen Tag sind so 5-8 Abfahrten machbar, also mit schwerem Gerät.
> Bei den Feierabendrunden 3-4./QUOTE]
> 
> mahlzeit jungs,ich würd auch sagen das jeder (auch blutige Anfänger ) min. 3mal hochschieben schafft in voller Montur und mit fettsackbike(18kg+).
> ...


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (17. April 2012)

ich find die trails auf schön  , aber manchmal find ich sind die landungen/wege zimlich eng


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (17. April 2012)

BallzOfSteel schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd auch sagen das jeder (auch blutige Anfänger ) min. 3mal  hochschieben schafft in voller Montur und mit fettsackbike(18kg+).





			
				evilthommy schrieb:
			
		

> rauf wird ja meist geschoben



Achso, DAS habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht. Ich ging davon aus, ihr würdet Eure Gefährten (immer) rauf wie runter fahren. 
Daran seht ihr jetzt, dass ich noch keine Ahnung habe. 

EDIT: 
Ist morgen gegen Mittag jemand von Euch da?


----------



## Darth (18. April 2012)

mitm freerider fahr ich immer rauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (18. April 2012)

ist zwar noch nicht komplett fertig aber fahrtüchtig, also an mir solls nicht scheitern (hätte ja auch noch einen zweiten fahrbaren Untersatz).


----------



## PoisonB (19. April 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> ist zwar noch nicht komplett fertig aber fahrtüchtig, also an mir solls nicht scheitern (hätte ja auch noch einen zweiten fahrbaren Untersatz).



? wovon redest du ?


----------



## toranoxx (19. April 2012)

@Ani und Co.: Heute ist wieder Donnerstag. Wie sieht's aus mit der Runde?


----------



## Ani (19. April 2012)

sry zu spät gesehen (und keine zeit gehabt). sollen wir ab nächste woche die runde mal wieder anpeilen?


----------



## Wirgil (21. April 2012)

donnerstag wäre ich dabei wenn ihr fahrt und das wetter mal etwas besser wird...um wieviel uhr wäre den treffen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. April 2012)

ist sonntag einer vor ort? werd wohl meinen "panzer" mal ne runde gassi führen...


----------



## Ani (22. April 2012)

würd für donnerstag mal 18.30 oder so vorschlagen.
ich würd ja gern heute auch noch eine runde fahren gehen, aber das wette spielt mal wieder nicht mit und nachdem ich freitag nach dem fahren schon komplett durchgeweicht war...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. April 2012)

ich denke, ich schau mir die wetterentwicklung noch ne stunde an und geh dann für 2-3 abfahrten mal auf halde...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (22. April 2012)

Mal 'ne Frage - ist hier jemand bei der ein Enuro-Hardtail (also Hardtail mit um die 150-160 mm Federweg, breitem Lenker und dicken Reifen, aber trotzdem tourentauglich) fährt? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken aus meinem AM-Fully sowas zu basteln da mir die Geo des AM nicht mehr so richtig gefällt - bevor ich dem Gedanken aber ernsthaft nachgehe würde ich gerne mal testen wie sich so 'n Hardtail fährt - meine letzten Touren mit'm Hardtail sind schon gut 2 Jahre her...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand mit sowas mal melden würde und ich probeweise mal 'ne Runde mit dem Rad drehen könnte - muss auch nicht unbedingt auf der Halde sein.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j_rg (22. April 2012)

Wäre möglich, Rest dann per PN.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage - ist hier jemand bei der ein Enuro-Hardtail (also Hardtail mit um die 150-160 mm Federweg, breitem Lenker und dicken Reifen, aber trotzdem tourentauglich) fährt? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken aus meinem AM-Fully sowas zu basteln da mir die Geo des AM nicht mehr so richtig gefällt - bevor ich dem Gedanken aber ernsthaft nachgehe würde ich gerne mal testen wie sich so 'n Hardtail fährt - meine letzten Touren mit'm Hardtail sind schon gut 2 Jahre her...
> 
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand mit sowas mal melden würde und ich probeweise mal 'ne Runde mit dem Rad drehen könnte - muss auch nicht unbedingt auf der Halde sein.
> 
> Danke.





 du willst echt auf HT umsteigen. 

donnerstach bin ich jehh nach wetterlage dabei.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du willst echt auf HT umsteigen.



Naja, meinen Freerider für's grobe behalte ich natürlich, aber ein Hardtail hätte ein paar Vorteile - zum einen könnte ich mir den Rahmen so wählen dass er meinen Bedürfnissen besser passt, dann erhoffe ich mir 'nen etwas besseren Vortrieb und es schult die Fahrtechnik.
Klar könnte ich mir auch 'n Enduro-Fully aufbauen, aber um ehrlich zu sein will ich möglichst wenig Geld investieren und da wäre es super wenn ich das meiste durch den Verkauf von Teile meines AM-Fully finanzieren könnte. 

Aber erstmal testen wie ich mit'm Hardtail klar komme - vielleicht hat sich das dann auch schnell erledigt.


----------



## black_sheep (23. April 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> würd für donnerstag mal 18.30 oder so vorschlagen.
> ich würd ja gern heute auch noch eine runde fahren gehen, aber das wette spielt mal wieder nicht mit und nachdem ich freitag nach dem fahren schon komplett durchgeweicht war...



Donnersatg finde ich gut. Wenn ich darf komm ich mit. 
Wo ist denn treffen wenn ihr fahren solltet? 
vieleicht ne kurze PM an mich ... danke


----------



## BassTee (23. April 2012)

So, ich sag dann auch mal "Hallo" an alle die auf den Halden des Potts unterwegs sind! Gehöre seit einem halben Jahr auch dazu, ab Sonntag dann auch mit einem vernünftigen Rad....


----------



## Ani (23. April 2012)

treffpunkt ist meist der kleine parkplatz an der holzbrücke, unten am kreuzweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> So, ich sag dann auch mal "Hallo" an alle die auf den Halden des Potts unterwegs sind! Gehöre seit einem halben Jahr auch dazu, ab Sonntag dann auch mit einem vernünftigen Rad....



hallo und willkommen


----------



## s4shhh (24. April 2012)

Ich war gestern auch kurz an eurer Halde nen Ründchen drehen...aber der Regen hat die Runde etwas verkürzt


----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2012)

Niederschlags-wahrscheinlichkeit für Donnerstag 	 100% 
bin raus...


----------



## black_sheep (24. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Niederschlags-wahrscheinlichkeit für Donnerstag      100%
> bin raus...



Laut wetter.de ist doch abends wieder alles gut 

mehr vertrauen in den wetter gott 

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-2667-17/wetter-bottrop/wetterbericht-uebermorgen.html

ach ja wo ist denn der Parkplatz am Kreutzweg? 
ich komm sonst immer von der fernewaldstr.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2012)

black_sheep schrieb:


> Laut wetter.de ist doch abends wieder alles gut
> 
> mehr vertrauen in den wetter gott
> 
> ...



du kennst mich nicht... ich bin ein bekennender "schönwetterfahrer"


----------



## Barper (25. April 2012)

Wenn es am Donnerstag trocken ist, würde ich mich anschließen und wäre so gegen 18:30 Uhr an der Halde.


----------



## Ani (25. April 2012)

der Parkplatz müsste Oberhausen, Birkhahnstraße sein (an der südlichen Spitze der Halde).
Auch bei guten Wetter bin ich für morgen aber leider raus  Zeitlich passt das bei mir vorm WE leider nichtmehr. Da ich am WE im Bikepark unterwegs sein wollte bin ich erst nächste Woche wieder auf der Halde unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2012)

wer ist denn morgen abend nun am start. je nachdem wie die beteiligung ist, komm ich wohl auch mal rum.


----------



## tokessa (26. April 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag oben , weiß noch nicht genau wann , denke gegen Nachmittag  : )


----------



## Wirgil (26. April 2012)

je nach wetterlage bin 18:30 auf dem parkplatz aber das wetter scheint nicht sogut zuwerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (26. April 2012)

Ich bin heute auch oben, sehen uns also...


----------



## Barper (26. April 2012)

Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen  daher konnte ich heute leider doch nicht kommen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. April 2012)

Barper schrieb:


> Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen  daher konnte ich heute leider doch nicht kommen



ebenfalls... mir kam ne spülmaschine dazwischen...


----------



## PilleMarl (26. April 2012)

Servus ;-)

Mal so ne Frage nebenbei, was halten ihr vom Deusenberg?
ich wollte da am WE ma hin und fragen ob jmd von euch schonmal da war. Also ob sich die Anreise lohnt.
Und da wir ja alle Haniel mögen weiss ich das wir damit schonmal die gleiche Geschmacksrichtung fahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2012)

tach auch... 

@PilleMarl was bedeutet Servus ?


----------



## nukular2008 (27. April 2012)

ist das ne ernst gemeinte frage? ^^


----------



## Ti-Max (27. April 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> ist das ne ernst gemeinte frage? ^^



Im Ruhrgebiet durchaus berechtigt 

Servus, ich glaub, es hakt . Dafür gibt es in einigen Stadtteilen einiger Städte direkt was auf die Fresse


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Servus, ich glaub, es hakt



ich auch...


----------



## Ti-Max (27. April 2012)

Ach quatsch, wir sind tolerant, also meinen Post bitte nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, wir sind tolerant



aber nicht zu den Schluchtenkackern.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. April 2012)

Wird Zeit, dass wir wieder aufs Rad kommen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass wir wieder aufs Rad kommen



ich war schon drauf... wurde aber abgeworfen.


----------



## tokessa (27. April 2012)

Hoffe nix enstes ! Bis sonntach : )


----------



## PilleMarl (27. April 2012)

HALLO xD
ne ich bin ja nen PottJung war aber ZU lange da unten Stationiert da gewöhnt man sich so einiges an......SORRY 
Aber auf meine Frage zum Deusen habt ihr nix zu sagen ?


----------



## Ti-Max (27. April 2012)

Ist die EDG-Halde in Dortmund, oder. Da gab es früher eine ziemlich geile 4X-Strecke, die gibt es leider nicht mehr. Da ist jetzt nur noch eine kleine BMX-Strecke und eine Table-Line. Zum Technik üben und Spass haben ist das dort ganz nett. War aber vor über einem Jahr letzte Mal dort. Zum 4X-Fahren ist Recklinghausen auch zu empfehlen. Klein, aber fein.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukular2008 (27. April 2012)

Ich war zwar selbst aufem Deusenberg, aber nach dem was ich so davon gesehen hab lohnt sich Hoppenbruch oder eben Haniel mehr wenns dir um Freeride/Downheap geht. Und näher ists auch von Marl aus


----------



## PilleMarl (27. April 2012)

HALLO
also eig bin ich schon eher der freerider aber 4x machen halt auch mal fun.
in RE war ich schon und fands auch Top.


----------



## WRC206 (28. April 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen alles auf der Halde und wann?

Würde mich eventuell mal gerne wieder anschließen.


----------



## Noklos (28. April 2012)

Bin ab 3 in etwa oben


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2012)

also ist sonntag doch einer da?? hmm... dachte ist heut ctf... mal schauen, vllt komm ich auch noch

weiss nur noch nicht, ob mit schwerem gerät oder nich... *hehe*


----------



## WRC206 (29. April 2012)

Also ich komm auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.

Rad hab ich gerade fertig gemacht und will es zumindest mal antesten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2012)

ich denke, das ich diesesmal noch zur schiebenden fraktion gehören werde... ich werd mal oben am kreuz gegen 3 anzutreffen sein.


----------



## CHRISE (29. April 2012)

ich boin so gegen 15uhr auch da


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2012)

war gut heute...


----------



## up_side_down (29. April 2012)

Geiler gings bald nicht, schöner Tag...

It was a great day!!

Danke Arthur...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2012)

up_side_down schrieb:


> Geiler gings bald nicht, schöner Tag...
> 
> It was a great day!!
> 
> Danke Arthur...!



DANKE gleichfalls... bist ein cooler typ.


----------



## up_side_down (29. April 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE gleichfalls... bist ein cooler typ.




Kann ich nur wiedergeben... Kennst dich bestens aus und bist töfte!!


----------



## tokessa (29. April 2012)

Ja war gut , aber an eurer Kondition müsst ihr noch arbeiten ; )


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> aber an eurer Kondition müsst ihr noch arbeiten ; )



*hust*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2012)

War heut auch da... muss sagen, demnächst werden die Gaps angegangen... so schwer scheinen die nicht zu sein


----------



## CHRISE (29. April 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> War heut auch da... muss sagen, demnächst werden die Gaps angegangen... so schwer scheinen die nicht zu sein



nee so schwer sind die echt nicht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2012)

CHRISE schrieb:


> nee so schwer sind die echt nicht



hätt mich normalerweise direkt ziehen lassen sollen...


----------



## WRC206 (29. April 2012)

Muss auch sagen es war ein richtig guter Tag. Danke dafür. 

Und über die Kondition wollen wir doch mal lieber schweigen. 

Bilder kommen übrigens dann morgen.


----------



## Aspiranto (30. April 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand nen Tipp geben kann wie ich von Essen (Hbf oder Steele) zur Halde Haniel komme mit ÖPNV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDeep (30. April 2012)

S9 nach Bottrop und dann einmal quer durch Bottrop fahren. Ist nicht SOOO weit. ansonsten kannst du auch den SB16 nehmen und dann bis Hegestraße fahren.


----------



## WRC206 (30. April 2012)

Fotos sind in meinem Album...allerdings noch unbearbeitet.


----------



## up_side_down (30. April 2012)

wrc206 schrieb:


> fotos sind in meinem album...allerdings noch unbearbeitet.




danke thomas!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (30. April 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ja war gut , aber an eurer Kondition müsst ihr noch arbeiten ; )


----------



## up_side_down (30. April 2012)

Wer ist morgen oben???


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. April 2012)

ich denke stark drüber nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (30. April 2012)

ich (wir ) waren heute oben inkl. rotbachtal und umgebung  4,5h ...puh bin ich platt...  aber echt krass wie  die strecke sich verändert hat oo


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ich (wir ) waren heute oben inkl. rotbachtal und umgebung  4,5h ...puh bin ich platt...  aber echt krass wie  die strecke sich verändert hat oo



Harry du musst auch mal fahren wenn wir fahren. 






RC206 --> up_side_down--> tokessa.


----------



## WRC206 (1. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Bild ist gut zu sehen wo die Kondition abgeblieben ist 

Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Dafür bin ich auf nem (hoffentlich) grandiosen Konzert


----------



## tokessa (1. Mai 2012)

Ja ja macht euch ruhig lustig übern alten Mann , hab zwar keine Kondition aber ne Menge Spaß in den backen : ))


----------



## up_side_down (1. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter ist ordentlich, wie schautz aus?!


----------



## Alex-F (1. Mai 2012)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist gut zu sehen wo die Kondition abgeblieben ist
> 
> Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Dafür bin ich auf nem (hoffentlich) grandiosen Konzert



Pollerwiesen?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2012)

up_side_down schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ordentlich, wie schautz aus?!



zum biken bin ich heute raus... die strecke wird wohl zu nass sein. 
bin so um ca.13/14 uhr oben und mache ein paar pfützen trocken.


----------



## tokessa (1. Mai 2012)

Sag bescheid wenn du fertig bist dann kommen wir zum fahren ; )


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zum biken bin ich heute raus... die strecke wird wohl zu nass sein.
> bin so um ca.13/14 uhr oben und mache ein paar pfützen trocken.



??? den check ich jetzt nicht. ist doch trocken draussen ... denke, werden gegen 2 auch da sein. erkennbar am kunterbunten rad . xD


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2012)

erkennbar an der schüppe und axt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (1. Mai 2012)

da ist was dran vlt nächste woche donnerstag ....hab ja leider doofe arbeitszeiten ;/


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2012)

Sitz grad hier oben. traumwetter... trocken, nicht zu windig, perfekte Temperaturen...


----------



## tokessa (1. Mai 2012)

Jau , war ein Top Tag , hat wieder Gaudi gemacht : )


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2012)

Jo 

Gabel passt übrigens, habe ich direkt eingebaut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2012)

mich wundert immer, man fährt auf der gleichen halde aber sieht sich nicht...

muss unbedingt an meiner kondi arbeiten, nach 3mal rauffahren war bei mir licht aus...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2012)

heute 4 std. oben gemulacht. 

am Kreuzweg
an der fette Pfütze unten einen Umfahrungstrail gebaut.
div. andere Pfützen aufgefüllt.
sträucher nachgeschnitten.

an der -S-Line
div. Pfützen aufgefüllt.
den liegenden Zaun freigeschnitten und entfernt (danke an Toni für die Hilfe)
am Steingfeld *hust* den Chickenway verbreitert, keine Angst "eure steine liegen immer noch im weg" ! 
unten im Auslauf die halbe meter tiefe pfütze aufgefüllt, mit nem gefültem  Kubikmeter Erde. 
Div. Eistee Tetrapacks aufgesammelt und entsorgt,- gruss an die U.15 Fraktion... ihr seid zu dumm um euren müll zu entsorgen. (eigentlich könnt ihr nix ausser gr. klappe) 

 achja... div. Leute noch geknipst, fotos bitte per PM !


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

Hei Khujand, wir haben heute viel spass gehabt auf dein mountain.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1113331
Die kiddys haben gestaund über den "Kogamyata" als wir DH gefahren sind!
Alles fahrbar auch mit ein Bike aus den 80èr
Gruß D-Lander 
PS habe mich gefreud dich persönlich zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2012)

achja, und schon wieder war so nen spast mit nem mopped auf der s-line unterwegs...


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> erkennbar an der schüppe und axt.


gesehen welch ein ergeiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> achja, und schon wieder war so nen spast mit nem mopped auf der s-line unterwegs...


ich, biste von sinnen, hatte ein N unterm a...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2012)

bist du ein gefühlt 60 jahre alter sack der adipositasansatz hat?  nene, war so nen vogel, der meinte, da runterfahren zu müssen... das nächste mal tret ich den sack von seinem drecksmopped...


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> achja, und schon wieder war so nen spast mit nem mopped auf der s-line unterwegs...


Dann erst (Bildchen) Kucken dann schreiben, damit ich dich  und deine Mails nicht verwechslen kann


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

oder weist  du nicht was ein Kogamyata ist, dan GOOGLE mal


----------



## Noklos (1. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> heute 4 std. oben gemulacht.
> 
> am Kreuzweg
> an der fette Pfütze unten einen Umfahrungstrail gebaut.
> ...





alsooooooooooooooooo:
Welche pfützen sind jetzt alle aufgefüllt? auch die nach dem 1. Stück am Roadgap? 

Die eistee dinger waren und sind von mir da gehortet worden, da ich damit die umgepflanzten bäume bewässert habe, die lagen vorher im mülleimer an den doubles. Also nix u15, das habe ich gemacht...

gruß


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bist du ein gefühlt 60 jahre alter sack der adipositasansatz hat?


nicht persönlich werden du loki du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2012)

Heute wohl keien antwort mehr, schon inn der heya wa?
Ist auch Zeit für die kiddy´s
Schlaft schön!


----------



## Ani (1. Mai 2012)

Tobi und ich waren am Sonntag im Bikepark Beerfelden (war super, fahren wir bestimmt noch mal hin) und haben entdeckt, dass du ein Trendsetter bist Nico... da hatte auch jemand sein Demo mit Carbonfolie abgeklebt, allerdings (bisher?) nur vorn.

bei unserm kurzurlaub haben wirs auch geschafft endlich ein foto von meinem neuen fahrbaren untersatz zu machen:


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Heute wohl keien antwort mehr, schon inn der heya wa?
> Ist auch Zeit für die kiddy´s
> Schlaft schön!



nö, war mir schlicht zu blöd...


----------



## tokessa (2. Mai 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Jo
> 
> Gabel passt übrigens, habe ich direkt eingebaut



Schön : )

Danke nochmal an Artur für die Pannenhife vom letzten mal 
und für die Streckenpflege sowieso


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> alsooooooooooooooooo:



was alsooooooooooooooooo 
div. Pfützen halt die auf der -S- Line waren... sollte euch von der droper/mosher fraktion doch nicht stören oder.   ihr überspringt doch alles...

schick mir mal lieber die schon "seit langen" versprochenen carbon aufkl. zu. 


@Dutshlander/Loki. was geht ? bin mir sicher das ihr euch live gut verstehen würdet.


----------



## Noklos (2. Mai 2012)

Arthur die sind unterwegs....

Was hast du alles geändert?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Arthur die sind unterwegs....
> 
> Was hast du alles geändert?



DANKE 
Niklas ich habe nix an eurer strecke geändert...das würde ich mir nicht wagen, sonst kommt wieder dieser  roadspeedy und heult wieder rum,  ich habe  nur einige fette Pfützen aufgefüllt.
und das ist doch wohl im sinne von allen anderen auch.


----------



## Noklos (2. Mai 2012)

jo ging mir nur um den ersten sprung über den weg, der sollte auch ein sprung übers wasser bleiben 
ansonsten die pfützen in den unteren teilen sind natürlich besser, wenn sie zugemacht sind...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> jo ging mir nur um den ersten sprung über den weg, der sollte auch ein sprung übers wasser bleiben
> ...



Ich hab da so ne art wall gebaut,- dort unter dem kicker wird sich nun ein see stauen.


----------



## tokessa (2. Mai 2012)

Lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (2. Mai 2012)




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2012)

Da hab ich den fuss auch immer draussen.


----------



## Der Toni (2. Mai 2012)

Richtig geil, daß jetzt alles wieder grün wird.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2012)

> @Dutshlander/Loki. was geht ? bin mir sicher das ihr euch live gut verstehen würdet.



sag du es mir...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE
> Niklas ich habe nix an eurer strecke geändert...das würde ich mir nicht wagen, sonst kommt wieder dieser  roadspeedy und heult wieder rum,  ich habe  nur einige fette Pfützen aufgefüllt.
> und das ist doch wohl im sinne von allen anderen auch.



Dann wird aber mein Rad nicht mehr dreckig ...


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (2. Mai 2012)

Ich fänds nicht schlecht, wenn der Einstieg von der S-Line ein bisschen verbreitert wird, und an manchen stellen links kleine anlieger gebaut werden


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2012)

ist jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin mir sicher das ihr euch live gut verstehen würdet.


na klar doch


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (2. Mai 2012)

Sch.... geiles Gerät - die Farbe ist echt super! 



Ani schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (2. Mai 2012)

Jepp, Rad und Farbe ziemlich geil (bis auf die HS, aber lassen wir das )


----------



## Wirgil (2. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> ist jemand morgen unterwegs?


werde morgen gegen vormittag schon eine runde drehen und gegen nachmittag nochmal wenn es funktioniert an wieviel uhr hast du den gedacht?


----------



## toranoxx (2. Mai 2012)

schönes Fanes mit schicker Kefü, Ani!


----------



## BallzOfSteel (2. Mai 2012)

Jo Mahlzeit...ma ne frage an den faneshalter ...sind die Pedals von canfield Brothers ?wenn ja ,sind sie zu empfehlen ???


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2012)

danke 
ja genau, die pedale sind die crampons von canfield, ich komme gut mit denen klar, guter grip. ich finde sie genau so gut wie die spank spike, die ich vorher hatte.

ich denke mal gegen 18 uhr würde es bei mir morgen werden, wenns mit dem wetter hinhaut. die meinungen von wetter.de und .com gehen für morgen abend ja eher auseinander :\


----------



## BallzOfSteel (2. Mai 2012)

Ha geil!hab jz nämlich auch die spank !find die richtig gut aber nach dem ca. 10ten Einsatz ist schon eine Achse leicht krumm und knackt deswegen....bin ein wenig enttäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (3. Mai 2012)

@KHUJAND

Danke für's auffüllen. Hast ja noch gesehen wie matschig mein Bike war.  
Ich hoffe mal Du hast dann jetzt noch Kraft zum biken. 
Die Dicke Pfütze am Ende der S-Line war ja echt mächtig tief gewesen.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

Master_A schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> 
> Danke für's auffüllen.



gerne.


----------



## tokessa (3. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts denn aus für heute ?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aus für heute ?



Peter hat um 18 uhr spiel.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Peter hat um 18 uhr spiel.


Heute kommen wir (leider) nicht vorbei aber demnächst sehen wir uns bestimmt.
Gruß aus E vom D-Lander
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114391


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Heute kommen wir (leider) nicht vorbei aber demnächst sehen wir uns bestimmt.
> Gruß aus E vom D-Lander
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1114391



gerne... wie hat dir die strecke gefallen ?


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gerne... wie hat dir die strecke gefallen ?


Jau gail  aber muss bestimmt noch einige male runter um die strecke besser zu lernen


----------



## Ani (3. Mai 2012)

kommst du mit tokessa?
Wirgil und ich wollten uns vorraussichtlich jetzt gegen 18 Uhr treffen, wenn wir aber nur zu zweit fahren, treffen wir uns denke ich mal nicht am Parkplatz mit der Holzbrücke, sondern an der Metalbrücke, da brauch ich nicht um die ganze Halde drumrum zu fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> da brauch ich nicht um die ganze Halde drumrum zu fahren



treffpunkt bleibt treffpunkt.


----------



## tokessa (3. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> kommst du mit tokessa?
> Wirgil und ich wollten uns vorraussichtlich jetzt gegen 18 Uhr treffen, wenn wir aber nur zu zweit fahren, treffen wir uns denke ich mal nicht am Parkplatz mit der Holzbrücke, sondern an der Metalbrücke, da brauch ich nicht um die ganze Halde drumrum zu fahren



Danke für das angebot, aber wir werden wohl schon 2 Std eher los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (3. Mai 2012)

ich komm auch nachher hoch eine runde fahren...


----------



## ChrisReh (4. Mai 2012)

Hab mich letztens auch mal bei Kumpels drüber aufgeregt, dass da MXer auffer Halde rumdübeln.

Überraschenderweise kannte da einer einen, der einen kannte... jedenfalls hat er mir dann maln Video geschickt, wo die auffer Halde rumheizen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27901066"]CHAOS on Vimeo[/ame]

Nur mal so zum aufregen


----------



## Harry-88 (4. Mai 2012)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Hab mich letztens auch mal bei Kumpels drüber aufgeregt, dass da MXer auffer Halde rumdübeln.
> 
> Überraschenderweise kannte da einer einen, der einen kannte... jedenfalls hat er mir dann maln Video geschickt, wo die auffer Halde rumheizen.
> 
> ...



die halbstarken....  sehen um......fertig !


dachte erst ...das wären richtige Crosser oder SuMo fahrer....aber .....


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2012)

Die Wichser sind bei facebook 
de-de.facebook.com/YoungGenerationStahlwerk.


----------



## Der Toni (4. Mai 2012)

Was für Spastis.....


----------



## der Digge (4. Mai 2012)

Naja, inkl. Kennzeichen und da wir hier sicherlich stille Mitleser haben die das treiben auf der Halde "bewachen" ...


----------



## Noklos (4. Mai 2012)

oh man!!!! die können ja gut fahren, aber das was die da im video machen geht mal gar nicht klar. Über den gehweg am postweg entlang beispielsweise, die wheelies auf der autobahn etc rausgenommen.... ohhhhh man... 

wieso schreien die alle an?!?!?!?!?! 

zum glück kenne ich einige von den "stahlwerkfahrern" und da werde ich mich jetzt mal dranhängen wer das mit der gopro und dem blauen helm ist.


----------



## s4shhh (4. Mai 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Naja, inkl. Kennzeichen und da wir hier sicherlich stille Mitleser haben die das treiben auf der Halde "bewachen" ...


----------



## evilthommy (4. Mai 2012)

omg
was für lappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WRC206 (4. Mai 2012)

Ist morgen jemand da? Ich wollt wenn das Wetter stimmt ne runde fahren gehen. Uhrzeit mach ich vom Verlauf des heutigen abends abgängig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Mai 2012)

denke, ich bin morgen vor ort...


----------



## der Digge (4. Mai 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> zum glück kenne ich einige von den "stahlwerkfahrern" und da werde ich mich jetzt mal dranhängen wer das mit der gopro und dem blauen helm ist.



Dann kannst es ja erstmal auf die nette Art versuchen  Was die da veranstalten sieht schon sehr nach Jugendlichem Leichtsinn aus, denke nicht das die sich unbedingt über die möglichen Folgen im klaren sind, sonst würden sie wohl auch nicht gleich sämtliche Daten mitliefern die es benötigt den Jungs richtig ans Bein zu pissen.


----------



## Bergbaron (4. Mai 2012)

lol

:d


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## RudolfRitzel (5. Mai 2012)

.... ....
mir fehlen die Worte! 
hab die Vollpfosten noch nicht live auf der Halde gesehen, immer nur deren Hinterlassenschaften! ist ja so schon schlimm genug... aber diese Hirnis flügen sich auch durchs Unterholz !!! 
Eigentlich sollte man da mal konsequent handeln .... aber "Wer im Glashaus sitzt..."



> Die Wichser sind bei facebook
> de-de.facebook.com/YoungGenerationStahlwerk.


du meinst F.u.c.k.book


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (5. Mai 2012)

Bin ja eher stiller Mitleser hier in dem Thread, aber bei solchen Bildern, kann ich nur mit dem Kopfschütteln. Und das mehr über Ihre Straßen- und Autobahnaktionen, als das Unterholzgeshredde.
Sowas finde ich vollkommen verantwortlungslos und bescheuert. Die gefährden da nicht nur sich, was im Grunde nicht schlimm wäre, wenn die sich selber zerlegen, aber auch noch andere Beteiligten - da hört bei mir das Verständnis für Funsportarten auf.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende,
Nico


----------



## xtrail (5. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## s4shhh (5. Mai 2012)

Man muss das Video nur mal an die richtigen Stellen weiterleiten...den Rest regeln die Kennzeichen und Facebook Accounts.


----------



## Pleitegeier (7. Mai 2012)

Krankes Video, mitm Denken klappt es scheinbar noch nicht so bei denen .

Dass die auf der Halde rumbrettern ist ********, aber die Aktionen auf der Strasse finde ich noch übler.

Aber mal ehrlich...hätte ich früher nen Lappen gemacht, hätte ich mit nem MX Mopped auch Bock auf Gelände. Und ich unterstelle mal, dass Wanderer oder der naturbewusste Spaziergänger über uns nicht besser denken. In diesem Sinne und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie noch sehr jung sind, versucht es erstmal mit nem Gespräch, anschwärzen könnt ihr sie immer noch


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. Mai 2012)

Pleitegeier schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich...hätte ich früher nen Lappen gemacht, hätte ich mit nem MX Mopped auch Bock auf Gelände. Und ich unterstelle mal, dass Wanderer oder der naturbewusste Spaziergänger über uns nicht besser denken. In diesem Sinne und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie noch sehr jung sind, versucht es erstmal mit nem Gespräch, anschwärzen könnt ihr sie immer noch



Dass die auf der Halde fahren ist erstmal ärgerlich (sofern sie Strecken kaputt machen), mehr aber auch nicht - eine ganz andere Sache ist die Art wie die auf der Straße potentiell andere Menschenleben gefährden - da finde ich nicht dass man "erstmal nur reden" sollte - ausser man kennt diejenigen persönlich und weiß dass die auch zur Einsicht bereit sind.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> "erstmal nur reden"


ja das werde ich auch machen...

 hoffe nur (für die) das mein Neffe an dem tag nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Pattes (8. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, so ein vide machen sie doch nur solange, bis es einen mal richtig zerlegt....


----------



## BillyTheKid (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute wollte euch nur mal kurz durchgeben das am We in Essen in der Stadt (Sa+So) nen Fourcross Rennen ist. Denke ist nach nen schönen Bike Vormittag doch nen netter Abschluss.


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Mai 2012)

Das Verhalten auf der Strasse von den Jungs ist echt das LETZTE. Hoffe das mal einer von den so an mir vorbeifährt den hau ich dann an der nächsten Ampel von seinem KACKSTUHL!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Artur die sind unterwegs....




DANKE für nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pac (9. Mai 2012)

Freundschaft kündigen


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte euch nur mal kurz durchgeben das am We in Essen in der Stadt (Sa+So) nen Fourcross Rennen ist. Denke ist nach nen schönen Bike Vormittag doch nen netter Abschluss.



DANKE ! 
wir sind kommende woche beim dirt masters festival winterberg . 




2Pac schrieb:


> Freundschaft kündigen


schon gemacht .


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Mai 2012)

Dirtmaster sind wir auch, dachte nur für dieses we ist was wenn man eh nichts vorhat.


----------



## MirSch (9. Mai 2012)

@KHUJAND: an welchem tag fahrt ihr nach wberg zum masters? werde dieses jahr auch nur an einem tag dort hin schaffen, wenn´s zeitlich passt würde ich auch kommen wenn ihr dort seid!


----------



## der Digge (9. Mai 2012)

Ich tendire zu Samstag, da sollte auch "Red Bull Berg Line (Pro Slopestyle)" sein


----------



## tokessa (10. Mai 2012)

Samstag hört sich gut an : )


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

samstag wie immer


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Mai 2012)

ich hab gedacht radfahren ist angesagt ?!


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Mai 2012)

Na Leute ist das mal nen Bike und der Preis?!?!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=380436841075


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (10. Mai 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Na Leute ist das mal nen Bike und der Preis?!?!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=380436841075



Der link geht irgendwie nicht bei mir


----------



## tokessa (10. Mai 2012)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich hab gedacht radfahren ist angesagt ?!



Diesen samstag , halde ?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Diesen samstag , halde ?



bei mir wirds sonntach.


----------



## tokessa (10. Mai 2012)

Mamatag


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Mai 2012)

Sorry das der Link nicht geht, ist nen Demo 9 mit Super Monster bei ebay,oh man das Teil sieht aus und der Preis erst 4999 Euro.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Mai 2012)

ich hab immer zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkuupussi (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
nur mal als unbeteiligter Dritter, welcher Schlaumeier buddelt denn Kicker mitten auf den Kreuzweg kurz unter dem Kreuz? Da dürfte Ärger vorprogrammiert sein.

S-Line finde ich übrigens Klasse, auch wenn ich die größeren Sprünge umfahre. Danke an die Werktätigen! 

schöne Grüße Uli


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> nur mal als unbeteiligter Dritter, welcher Schlaumeier buddelt denn Kicker mitten auf den Kreuzweg kurz unter dem Kreuz? Da dürfte Ärger vorprogrammiert sein.
> 
> S-Line finde ich übrigens Klasse, auch wenn ich die größeren Sprünge umfahre. Danke an die Werktätigen!
> ...



Ein paar Kiddies versuchen schon seit jahren da was hinzubauen... scheitern aber immer wieder an der eigene blödheit. (zum glück)

einfach nicht beachten,- deren kicker wird nicht höher als 10 cm,- und vertrampelt sich schnell.


----------



## MirSch (10. Mai 2012)

Samstag muß ich arbeiten, dann wohl dieses Jahr kein Masters. 
Sobald mein Bike steht werde ich mich auch mal wieder an der Haniel blicken lassen.


----------



## Big Drop 18 (10. Mai 2012)

hat nich zufällig noch wer n startplatz für downhill über?


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Mai 2012)

was für reifen fahrt ihr eig. ??? ...vorallem bei den verhältnissen .....


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. Mai 2012)

conti baron 2,3 180tpi + super light schläuche


----------



## Noklos (12. Mai 2012)

Die von phil bin ich gefahren, waren super, aber nun leider abgefahren.

Jetzt müssen gerade Specialized butcher dran glauben, die sind ja ähnlich wie die Maxxis Minions (2,5 ; beide 42a) ... Beides Hammer Reifen


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Mai 2012)

überlege ob Highroller 2 vorne 3c hinten 60a ...braon in 2,3 BCC  oder muddy marrys  sind allerding´s für mein enduro ....


----------



## der Digge (12. Mai 2012)

High Roller ist jetzt nich so der Matschreifen, aber am Hinterrad reicht er. Muddy Marrys funktionieren immer. Conti ... Ich werde bei Gelegenheit evtl. mal Onza antesten, der Greina macht nen ganz guten Eindruck, allerdings nur bei Matsch.


----------



## Harry-88 (12. Mai 2012)

ja der neue soll ja besser sein soll jaein reifen für alles ausser tiefen schlamm sein ......denke der sommer wird eh nicht so gut ....

denkbar wäre auch vorne baron,  hinten rubber queen in 2,2 .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## up_side_down (12. Mai 2012)

GAZZA NORTHSHORE...

Wie Phil sagte der Traktor und den Reifen...

Kann aber nicht klagen, bieten halt überall!!!


----------



## schroeti (13. Mai 2012)

Ich "muss" da von Mittwoch bis Sonntag hin....     

Wetter soll bescheiden werden. Muss wohl zwei Paar Schuhe mitnehmen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am blauen Hänger oben vor'm Start. 

 

@Khujand: Samstag kommste ma vorbei, klar?!






MirSch schrieb:


> Samstag muß ich arbeiten, dann wohl dieses Jahr kein Masters.
> Sobald mein Bike steht werde ich mich auch mal wieder an der Haniel blicken lassen.


----------



## der Digge (13. Mai 2012)

Heute endlich mal das Resterad eingerollt und Unterwegs noch Artur und Adi getroffen. Rad geht gut, Wetter war gut, super Tag


----------



## Big Drop 18 (13. Mai 2012)

war heute mal oben n paar fotos machen




Leider bisschen zu früh abgedrückt


----------



## toranoxx (14. Mai 2012)

demnächst vielleicht mit ner besseren Kamera abdrücken!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal das Resterad eingerollt und Unterwegs noch Artur und Adi getroffen. Rad geht gut, Wetter war gut, super Tag



Rad ist natürlich klasse (wie immer vom Diggen)  jedoch ist ein HT nix mehr für mich. 

ne... war ein chilliger Tag, ich hätte noch stunden mit euch in der frühlingssonne stehen können. 

Adi´s köpper in die FETTE Pfütze (fast vor meinen augen) war zu hart


----------



## MirSch (14. Mai 2012)

Big Drop 18 schrieb:


> war heute mal oben n paar fotos machen...



bildquali ist mies aber die action mehr als amtlich. respekt! 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Adi´s köpper in die FETTE Pfütze (fast vor meinen augen) war zu hart



neee, oder?  der adi fühlt sich sturzfrei einfach nicht wohl


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> neee, oder?  der adi fühlt sich sturzfrei einfach nicht wohl



doch   
 mit dem kopp voll in die 30cm tiefe pfütze. natürlich nix passiert aussser einem schlamm vollbad.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Mai 2012)

Ist gut für die Haut 

Action oben ist heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ist gut für die Haut



MX Goggle "von innen" voll wasser usw.


----------



## MirSch (14. Mai 2012)

ich fahre jetzt gleich mal zur halde. denke das ich gegen halb 1 an der schranke bin. vllt möchte sich ja jemand anschließen.


----------



## Harry-88 (14. Mai 2012)

mist hät ich ehr lesen müssen war heute hoppenbruch und 4x


----------



## der Digge (14. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rad ist natürlich klasse (wie immer vom Diggen)  jedoch ist ein HT nix mehr für mich.



Ich hatte auch erst Bedenken aber geht (noch) richtig gut und das wichtigeste, es geht auch gut Bergauf  



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Adi´s köpper in die FETTE Pfütze (fast vor meinen augen) war zu hart



Ich hab nur das Ergebnis gesehen  .. und festgehalten, aber ob die Bilder hier auftauchen oder nicht überlasse ich mal Adi.


----------



## schroeti (15. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jedoch ist ein HT nix mehr für mich.





Alte Männer brauchen es eben was weicher....    


ie sieht's aus mit Samstag? Sehen wir uns in Wntrbrg?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

schroeti schrieb:


> ie sieht's aus mit Samstag? Sehen wir uns in Wntrbrg?



100%samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> .....



 Toni womit fährste jetzt nachdem dein rahmen hops ist


----------



## skaster (15. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Toni womit fährste jetzt nachdem dein rahmen hops ist



Jetzt mal langsam. Neue Kettenstrebe und gut ist. Bei meinem Enduro 2 Tage Lieferzeit und 118. 

@Toni: ärgerlich.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam. Neue Kettenstrebe und gut ist. Bei meinem Enduro 2 Tage Lieferzeit und 118.
> .



stimmt hast recht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Mai 2012)

Dafür gibt´s den bikemarkt!


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Jetzt mal langsam. Neue Kettenstrebe und gut ist. Bei meinem Enduro 2 Tage Lieferzeit und 118â¬.
> 
> @Toni: Ã¤rgerlich.



Naja, Rahmen muss ersma wegen Garantie zurÃ¼ck nach CRC. Wird wohl etwas dauern. Aber ich hab ja noch mein Element und das SXC meiner Frau.


----------



## Mike71 (16. Mai 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Naja, Rahmen muss ersma wegen Garantie zurück nach CRC. Wird wohl etwas dauern. Aber ich hab ja noch mein Element und das SXC meiner Frau.



Na so langsam summieren sich aber die Rahmenbrüche:
Erst bei mir, dann Christoph und jetzt Toni!!!


----------



## BillyTheKid (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute ist morgen jemand auf der Halde am fahren? Hätte gerne wenn ich es schaffe nen Streckenfuhrer.


----------



## yakuza87 (19. Mai 2012)

hi leute,

danke an eure gruppe die mir in braunlage werkzeug geliehen hatte.

hoffe ihr seit alle gut heim gekomm..würde mich über die fotos freuen wenn ihr mir die zulassen kommen könntet


----------



## lordpoldy (20. Mai 2012)

Da fährt man nach Willingen und überholt kurz vor Schluss einen Nicolai Berlingo aus Oberhausen


iPhone with Tapatalk


----------



## Harry-88 (20. Mai 2012)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Na so langsam summieren sich aber die Rahmenbrüche:
> Erst bei mir, dann Christoph und jetzt Toni!!!



müsst ihr mal andere bikes fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (20. Mai 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> müsst ihr mal andere bikes fahren



Watt denn? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9452068


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Mai 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Watt denn?


Ð-Argon unkaputtbar


----------



## Ani (20. Mai 2012)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> 
> danke an eure gruppe die mir in braunlage werkzeug geliehen hatte.
> 
> hoffe ihr seit alle gut heim gekomm..würde mich über die fotos freuen wenn ihr mir die zulassen kommen könntet



ich guck morgen mal auf die cam ob die was geworden sind und melde mich dann. sonderlich viele haben wir ja nicht gemacht, da fehlt es den fahrern noch ein wenig an ausdauer


----------



## Harry-88 (20. Mai 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Watt denn?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9452068



alutech baut auch schönes  und mein cube ist von 2005 und hält...und hält...hab damit alles gefahren


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Da fährt man nach Willingen und überholt kurz vor Schluss einen Nicolai Berlingo aus Oberhausen
> 
> 
> iPhone with Tapatalk



lol... ihr wart das .   Peter meinte nur das ihr gewunken habt.


----------



## up_side_down (21. Mai 2012)

Wer ist morgen oben??


----------



## tokessa (22. Mai 2012)

Ich, mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit : )


----------



## Noklos (22. Mai 2012)

Wir sind auch mit paar Leuten oben!


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. Mai 2012)

Ab wieviel Uhr seit ihr alle an der Halde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (23. Mai 2012)

Gestern wars heiß und trocken und rutschig und heiß und trocken ; )
Aber trotzdem lustig : )


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr seit ihr alle an der Halde?



ich zeig dir bei zeiten den Trail ok. 

jo... die strecke ist im trockenen zustand teilwiese schwer zu fahren, dann lieber nass. 

und das ausgerechnet von mir


----------



## BillyTheKid (23. Mai 2012)

Jo mach das mal Artur.


----------



## tokessa (23. Mai 2012)

Sonntach gehts erstmal nach willingen : ) Können ja morgen noch ne entspannte runde abends drehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Sonntach gehts erstmal nach willingen
> .



evtl. sind wir mit 3 mann auch dabei.


----------



## tokessa (23. Mai 2012)

Da geh ich jetzt mal von aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Da geh ich jetzt mal von aus



wetter wird ja bombe.


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Mai 2012)

gleich wer auf haniel `?/ rotbachtal ?   ab wan wollt ihr morgen fahren ?


----------



## tokessa (23. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wetter wird ja bombe.



 Genau so ist es , also nix wie hin 

Morgen so wie gestern , schätze so halb sechs sechs uhr.


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Mai 2012)

mhhh...ab 17uhr bin ich dabei  muss ja noch danach zur schicht ....


----------



## Noklos (23. Mai 2012)

fett, sind am wochenende auch in willingen unterwegs! hehe


----------



## Harry-88 (23. Mai 2012)

da hat der Khujand extra regen bestellt... xD   zg war ich schon


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht heute abend so gegen 18 Uhr, wenn alles klappt.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2012)

bei mir wird es mit Do. nicht mehr klappen sorry... muss immer um 18 uhr meine Tocher vom Reiten abholen.

und meine Frau hat Do. immer Konferenz. 

können wir einen neune tag ausmachen ? oder ihr fahrt ohne mich.


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (24. Mai 2012)

ich bin zwar noch nie mitgefahren, aber ich denke mal freitags können die meisten 
(morgen fahr ich auch)


----------



## der Digge (24. Mai 2012)

Mir würde Mittwochs ganz gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (24. Mai 2012)

Mittwochs ist gut : )


----------



## up_side_down (25. Mai 2012)

Wann ist endlich Sonntach und wann fahrn wir endlich nach Willingen???!?!?!?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Tocher Reiten und Frau immer Konferenz ohne mich.



 arme socke


----------



## WRC206 (25. Mai 2012)

Hätte für Sonntag noch jemand nen Platz im Auto frei? Überlege auch mitzufahren. Ansonsten könnte ich eventuell auch selbst fahren. Auto ist da, muss nur nach Sprit gucken ^^
Wann wollt ihr denn los?

Edit: Fahren ist gar kein Problem mehr. Kann mein eigenes Auto nehmen. Tokessa, wann und wo fahrt ihr denn los? Würde mich gerne direkt anschließen, dann komme ich auch auf jeden Fall an


----------



## tokessa (25. Mai 2012)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Hätte für Sonntag noch jemand nen Platz im Auto frei? Überlege auch mitzufahren. Ansonsten könnte ich eventuell auch selbst fahren. Auto ist da, muss nur nach Sprit gucken ^^
> Wann wollt ihr denn los?
> 
> Edit: Fahren ist gar kein Problem mehr. Kann mein eigenes Auto nehmen. Tokessa, wann und wo fahrt ihr denn los? Würde mich gerne direkt anschließen, dann komme ich auch auf jeden Fall an



Wir starten gegen acht von ge aus !
Frag mal den giromechaniker , der sucht auch jemand !


----------



## der Digge (25. Mai 2012)

Bin evtl. morgen zum Frühsport auf der Halde 

@tokessa,- dein Posteingang musste echt mal aufräumen


----------



## tokessa (25. Mai 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Bin evtl. morgen zum Frühsport auf der Halde
> 
> @tokessa,- dein Posteingang musste echt mal aufräumen



 ja stimmt , was ist mit willingen ?


----------



## Harry-88 (25. Mai 2012)

ab wan seit ihr den sonntach in willingen ? überlege auch zu erscheinen und stau zu fressen


----------



## tokessa (26. Mai 2012)

Gegen 10 werden wir wohl ankommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2012)

wir sind so gegen 11 uhr da.


----------



## up_side_down (26. Mai 2012)

WILLINGEN


----------



## BillyTheKid (26. Mai 2012)

Toll alle fahren nach Willingen und ich vergammel hier. Ist wer morgen wo am fahren???


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (26. Mai 2012)

Dortmund, CTF.


----------



## PilleMarl (26. Mai 2012)

Moin
also wir sind morgen am Kalwes unterwegs.
SO ab 11 =) wenn einer Bock hat.


----------



## Noklos (27. Mai 2012)

Jeah,
auf nach Willingen! 
Geiles Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (27. Mai 2012)

Wir fahren auch gleich los : )
Man sieht sich !


----------



## tokessa (27. Mai 2012)

Es war mal wieder sehr geil in willingen , auch wenn wir nur zu dritt waren ;


----------



## WRC206 (28. Mai 2012)

War wirklich ein grandioser Tag. Und alles dabei...Spiel Spaß Spannung...oder besser: Fortschritte, Stürze und eine Vermisstensuche 
Musstest du dir das die ganze Rückfahrt noch anhören? 

Wieviele Bilder sind eigentlich noch auf dem Film frei? Würd die gerne bald sehen


----------



## tokessa (28. Mai 2012)

Ne nur nachher zu hause gabs schimpfe von der besseren Hälfte ; )
Glaub da sind noch paar Bilder zu machen !


----------



## up_side_down (28. Mai 2012)

Es war sehr klasse....!!! Hoffentlich schnellstmöglich wieder.  

Film ist fast voll, geht Dienstag in die Entwicklung, ich denke spätestens Freitag hab ich die....


----------



## MirSch (28. Mai 2012)

PilleMarl schrieb:


> Moin
> also wir sind morgen am Kalwes unterwegs.
> SO ab 11 =) wenn einer Bock hat.



dich habe ich gesehen  wir waren die 5er-truppe.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2012)

*entschuldigung* das wir doch nicht gekommen sind . 
 Peter hat geschwächelt, und musste sich mittags sogar hinlegen, deshalb ist willingen kompl. ausgefallen.

bin aber noch zur Halde am sonntach.
6x rauf + runter mein pers. rekord  

das  nächste mal sind wir 100%tig dabei.


----------



## tokessa (29. Mai 2012)

Kein ding, wann ist nächste mal halde angesagt ?
Gute besserung an Peter !


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2012)

tokessa schrieb:


> Kein ding, wann ist nächste mal halde angesagt ?
> Gute besserung an Peter !



ist wieder gut drauf.


----------



## Mike71 (29. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 6x rauf + runter mein pers. rekord



nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2012)

Mike71 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht



DANKE (bei der hitze wohlgemerkt) ! 

 war wohl frustbewältigung, nachdem willingen abgesagt werden musste.


----------



## Noklos (29. Mai 2012)

egal wer an der downhill rumgebastelt hat 






















... es ist gut geworden!


----------



## Exc450 (29. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MirSch (29. Mai 2012)

Ich meine das ist die Strecke die bergab geht.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## Exc450 (29. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MirSch (30. Mai 2012)

dann mal danke


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

wer schneidet mal den kreuzweg nach ? das letzte mal haben tokessa und ich es genacht 
da ist fast kein durchkommen mehr.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (30. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer schneidet mal den kreuzweg nach ? das letzte mal haben tokessa und ich es genacht
> da ist fast kein durchkommen mehr.



Ist vielleicht besser so - die Strecke hat doch recht großes Konfliktpotential. Selbst wenn man vor den regulären Wegen immer abbremst erschrecken sich die Leute die da laufen (ich weiß, ist 'n altes Thema).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (30. Mai 2012)

Endurotour vom Wochenende...




Danke Tobi!!!


----------



## tokessa (30. Mai 2012)

Seh ich anders , ist ne schöne strecke, wäre schade drum.

Schön mirko , wie immer : )


----------



## Noklos (30. Mai 2012)

Exc450 schrieb:


> lach weg, also wenn es die mit dem steilen Stück ist war ich es. 4 Stunden mit BW-Klappspaten und Heckenschere, danach nassgeschwitzt und rücken!




danke danke! echt geil geworden


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

ich find das geiler.


----------



## Dav1d89 (30. Mai 2012)

Ist einer von euch heute Haniel? bin gegen 20uhr da


----------



## imba (30. Mai 2012)

Endurotour?...ja nee, is klar. 
schöne Pics!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (30. Mai 2012)

War 'ne Endurotour mit Sektionsprüfung


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

alles Enduristen  






Tora den kleinen kicker daneben mach ich auch


----------



## MirSch (30. Mai 2012)

gerade für 4 abfahrten auf haniel gewesen. der dh ist echt gut geworden, danke! auf der s-line war irgendwie auch ein neues steinfeld hinter dem sprung der nach dem großen double kommt. bin aber durchgebraten und hab´s mir nichtmehr näher angeschaut. hat auf jeden fall gut geknallt. 
zu guter letzt habe ich cleverer weise meinen halbschalenhelm tsg superlight und meine raceface flank knie-schienbeinprotektoren auf dem dach liegen lassen und bin nach hause gefahren. die teile sind weg. viel spaß dem neuen besitzer an den durchgeschwitzten protektoren.

man sollte nach nachtschichten halt besser pennen gehen anstatt verpeilt durch die gegend zu radeln.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> zu guter letzt habe ich cleverer weise meinen halbschalenhelm tsg superlight und meine raceface flank knie-schienbeinprotektoren auf dem dach liegen lassen und bin nach hause gefahren. die teile sind weg. viel spaß dem neuen besitzer an den durchgeschwitzten protektoren.
> 
> man sollte nach nachtschichten halt besser pennen gehen anstatt verpeilt durch die gegend zu radeln.



fail...  gottseidank is mir sowas noch net passiert...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (30. Mai 2012)

@mirko: bin grade mal da vorbei gefahren, lag aber nix rum und auch nicht im müll oder sowas...


----------



## Barper (30. Mai 2012)

Ist morgen jemand auf der Halde? Ich werde wahrscheinlich so gegen 18:30 Uhr da sein.


----------



## toranoxx (30. Mai 2012)

Enduro-Tour mit Mirsch!



Thks Tobi!


----------



## Noklos (30. Mai 2012)

jeah  
endlich gemacht!  

Und, ist easy oder?


----------



## Ani (30. Mai 2012)

den Volker trifft man einfach immer auf der Halde D
mal sehen ob die Überarbeitung des DH morgen nach dem Regen auch noch da ist


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> auf der s-line war irgendwie auch ein neues steinfeld hinter dem sprung der nach dem großen double kommt.



wo den jetzt schon wieder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (30. Mai 2012)

der Sinn erschließt sich mir da jetzt auch noch nicht so ganz, aber vielleicht wird da ja noch was draus was sich jetzt noch nicht ganz erkennen lässt


----------



## Harry-88 (30. Mai 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> gerade für 4 abfahrten auf haniel gewesen. der dh ist echt gut geworden, danke! auf der s-line war irgendwie auch ein neues steinfeld hinter dem sprung der nach dem großen double kommt. bin aber durchgebraten und hab´s mir nichtmehr näher angeschaut. hat auf jeden fall gut geknallt.
> zu guter letzt habe ich cleverer weise meinen halbschalenhelm tsg superlight und meine raceface flank knie-schienbeinprotektoren auf dem dach liegen lassen und bin nach hause gefahren. die teile sind weg. viel spaß dem neuen besitzer an den durchgeschwitzten protektoren.
> 
> man sollte nach nachtschichten halt besser pennen gehen anstatt verpeilt durch die gegend zu radeln.




das selbe ist mir vor 2 wochen nur mit meinen nagelneuen handschuhen passiert....es lebe die nachtschicht.....


----------



## MirSch (30. Mai 2012)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> @mirko: bin grade mal da vorbei gefahren, lag aber nix rum und auch nicht im müll oder sowas...



Danke dir. Bin auch direkt zurück gefahren. Waren ca. 20 min dazwischen und es war schon nichts mehr da. Naja, shit happens. 


@Volker, Ani und Tobi: die endurotour war super und schickes bild volker! 

@Artur: wie gesagt hinter dem kleinen absprung nach dem grossen double. Ist aber ok, kam für mich nur etwas überraschend da ich schon in der luft war als ich es gesehen habe. Habs mir nicht weiter angeschaut und kann über umfahrmöglichkeiten und dimension noch nichts sagen. Um darin zu landen wars schon heftig, werde das in zukunft vorsichtiger fahren. War vorgestern noch nicht da.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2012)

ich reg mich nicht mehr auf es hat ehh keinen zweck


----------



## Ani (31. Mai 2012)

das sind zwei große betonsteine (halterungen der absperrgitter) die mittig auf dem trail plaziert sind, direkt vor dem querweg. wenn man den kicker nicht springt kann man drüber oder auch drum rum fahren, ist jetzt nix wildes, soll ggf. so eine art treppenstufe sein ?!?! allerdings sieht man es erst recht spät. wenn man den kicker springt landet man, je na weite, direkt davor oder drauf...  ohne jetzt eine diskussion vom zaun brechen zu wollen, wer warum was wo baut, ist es vielleicht keine soooo gute idee, mal eben dicke steine in einer von oben nicht einsehbare landung zu budeln.
meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung nach ließen sich die steine woanders vielleicht doch besser platzieren.


----------



## Dav1d89 (31. Mai 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> das sind zwei große betonsteine (halterungen der absperrgitter) die mittig auf dem trail plaziert sind, direkt vor dem querweg. wenn man den kicker nicht springt kann man drüber oder auch drum rum fahren, ist jetzt nix wildes, soll ggf. so eine art treppenstufe sein ?!?! allerdings sieht man es erst recht spät. wenn man den kicker springt landet man, je na weite, direkt davor oder drauf...  ohne jetzt eine diskussion vom zaun brechen zu wollen, wer warum was wo baut, ist es vielleicht keine soooo gute idee, mal eben dicke steine in einer von oben nicht einsehbare landung zu budeln.
> meiner unmaßgeblichen meinung nach ließen sich die steine woanders vielleicht doch besser platzieren.




Ich hab mich gestern auch im ersten moment erschrocken als ich die Steine gesehen habe.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2012)

lasst sie machen,-
 sie haben ehh nix anderes zu tun als (aus langeweile) die strecke zu verschandeln


----------



## Dav1d89 (31. Mai 2012)

Heute war wohl auch wieder jemand fleißig.
Die Steine sind weg und ein neuer Drop wurde gebaut (Denke das es einer sein soll bin direkt weiter gefahren)


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2012)

Dav1d89 schrieb:


> und ein neuer Drop wurde gebaut



is nix neues...  mitlerweile wird sogar in einen anlieger ein kicker integriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> is nix neues...  mitlerweile wird sogar in einen anlieger ein kicker integriert.



wird Zeit, daß die EM anfängt!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal auf die Neuerungen gespannt - wenn es nicht unerwartet Sturzbäche regnet dürfte ich ab ca. halb sechs mit'm SX auf der Halde unterwegs sein.


----------



## tokessa (1. Juni 2012)

Wir werden wohl sonntag mal wieder ne runde schieben gehen


----------



## Noklos (1. Juni 2012)

Dav1d89 schrieb:


> Heute war wohl auch wieder jemand fleißig.
> Die Steine sind weg und ein neuer Drop wurde gebaut (Denke das es einer sein soll bin direkt weiter gefahren)




Moin,
Wo ist denn ein drop auf der neuen Strecke?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wird Zeit, daß die EM anfängt!



juhuuuuuuuuu Toooooooor . 

gerade nen neuen Fernseher gekauft


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> juhuuuuuuuuu Toooooooor .
> 
> gerade nen neuen Fernseher gekauft



So muss dat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> So muss dat!



und Rahmen technisch ?


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und Rahmen technisch ?



Der Hinterbau is von R.M schon nach CRC unterwegs. Die schicken den dann direkt an mich. Hoffentlich noch vor der EM.  
btw: Kennst du nen Laden in der Gegend der SKF Lager verkauft?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn es auch FAG-Lager sein dürfen:
http://www.stadtbranchenbuch.com/oberhausen/3495810.html


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau is von R.M schon nach CRC unterwegs.



bei mir kommt ein kompl. neuer Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei mir kommt ein kompl. neuer Rahmen.



und was wirds diesmal?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> und was wirds diesmal?



 was wohl.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juni 2012)

schon klar, aber die haben ja nicht nur eins...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juni 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> schon klar, aber die haben ja nicht nur eins...



danke für dein verständnis  
werde wohl immer bei -N- bleiben...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## lordpoldy (5. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei mir kommt ein kompl. neuer Rahmen.



So doll kann das aber nicht sein, wenn alle zwei Jahre ein neuer Rahmen her muss..... 

Sieht nett aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (8. Juni 2012)

So Leute,

der Kreuzweg ist wieder ohne große Schrammen vom Gebüsch fahrbar


----------



## Noklos (8. Juni 2012)

cool, danke  

hinten wird jetzt auch wieder freigeschnitten


----------



## 3radfahrer (9. Juni 2012)

@khujand: und warste schön bei rwe heute? oder warst du das nicht?


----------



## WRC206 (9. Juni 2012)

Hey,
ist morgen irgendwer auf der Halde oder so unterwegs? Wenn es mir bis dahin besser geht würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## BillyTheKid (9. Juni 2012)

Hi ich will morgen mal zur Halde mit nen Kollegen, wäre toll wenn jemand da ist um uns mal die Strecken zu zeigen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Juni 2012)

werde wohl iwann ne runde drehen


----------



## Noklos (10. Juni 2012)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> werde wohl iwann ne runde drehen




jo dann sehn wir uns vielleicht  bin auch nachmittags länger oben.


----------



## MirSch (10. Juni 2012)

ab wann denn? bin denke ich gegen 14 uhr an der schranke zum kreuzweg und werde mich dann mal nach oben begeben...


----------



## Noklos (10. Juni 2012)

14.00 uhr hört sich gut an, bin schon etwas fürher oben da ich noch was gucken wollte.
dann sag ich mal bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (10. Juni 2012)

jo, bis gleich. kann man die s-line direkt dübeln oder sind da wieder veränderungen drin?


----------



## lordpoldy (10. Juni 2012)

Zwischen 13- 14 Uhr bin ich auch ein Stündchen da.... Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## Noklos (10. Juni 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> jo, bis gleich. kann man die s-line direkt dübeln oder sind da wieder veränderungen drin?




ne nichts verändert, also nichts wovon ich wüsste 

nur eine neue sache, die sieht man aber ohne probleme und hat nichts mit der alten line zu tun 
bis gleich...


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Juni 2012)

Morgen / Dienstag vormittag/ mittags an der halde ???  heute wieder A**-schicht <.<


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Juni 2012)

Hey Mirsch dann siehst Du ja heute dein altes sx trail wieder. Kann mir jemand ne Strasse sagen wo die Halde( Schranke) dort genau ist?! Dank euch im vorraus.


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Juni 2012)

ist die Kirchhellnerstr.  irgendwas über 300 ist ein mazda hänlder und ein china laden gegenüber vom Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (10. Juni 2012)

hi,
park doch einfach am china restaurant in der mitte der halde...
straße ist: Kirchhellener Str. 319 (bambus Garden )


----------



## MirSch (10. Juni 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hey Mirsch dann siehst Du ja heute dein altes sx trail wieder. Kann mir jemand ne Strasse sagen wo die Halde( Schranke) dort genau ist?! Dank euch im vorraus.



sauber! wir treffen uns immer hier http://maps.google.de/maps?q=51.541...9,6.878327&spn=0.000879,0.002411&z=19&iwloc=A 

komm zu 14 uhr dahin. parken kannst du auf dem kleinen schotterplatz (grüner pfeil). die schranke kannst du links von dem kleinen platz aus sehen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Ani (10. Juni 2012)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> der Kreuzweg ist wieder ohne große Schrammen vom Gebüsch fahrbar


*hust* hätte eigentlich seit dienstag (zumindest rechter abschnitt) wieder ganz gut gehen sollen, wenn auch nicht auf autobahnbreite 
betonkante/chinamanntrail sind seit donnerstag auch wieder beide varianten fahrbar, linke ging ja zwischenzeitlich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MirSch (10. Juni 2012)

Heute mal wieder oben gewesen, ein paar bekannte Gesichter getroffen und mein altes SX Trail mal wieder gesehen das noch artgerecht bewegt wird! 

S-Line wie immer in top Zustand, Mettwurst spaßig mit super Bodenverhältnissen und der DH wurde äußerst spaßbringend renoviert (Achtung, das Steinfeld ist wieder als solches erkennbar und einen Drop gibt´s  anschließend auch!!!). 
Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## BillyTheKid (10. Juni 2012)

Jo danke für die kleine Führung Mirko,jederzeit wieder! 

Und wegen Warstein setzen wir uns nochmal in Verbindung!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> @khujand: und warste schön bei rwe heute? oder warst du das nicht?



bei rwe,- wie kommst du da drauf ?


----------



## Der Toni (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei rwe,- wie kommst du da drauf ?



so tief unten im Ligakeller erwechselt man schon mal die Kürzel


----------



## 3radfahrer (11. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bei rwe,- wie kommst du da drauf ?



Ich meine, dich gesehen zu haben?!? Ich war aber im Auto!  Also in der Nähe des RWE-Stadions!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2012)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich meine, dich gesehen zu haben?!? Ich war aber im Auto!  Also in der Nähe des RWE-Stadions!



aach das ist normal... gibt ne menge skinheads in essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (12. Juni 2012)

Fährt wer morgen nachmittag/ abends wen es von oben trocken bleibt ? ist ja wieder mittwoch


----------



## WRC206 (14. Juni 2012)

Hey.

Fährt von euch jemand am Wochenende zum Bike Festival nach Willingen?
Ich überlege hinzufahren. Vielleicht auch für mehrere Tage. Eventuell könnte man sich zusammenschließen.


----------



## Harry-88 (14. Juni 2012)

wichitgere frage : ist wer heute am start ? bischen enduro evtl?


----------



## WRC206 (14. Juni 2012)

Wieviel Uhr willst du denn los? Und was heißt "Enduro" für dich auf der Halde?


----------



## Harry-88 (14. Juni 2012)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr willst du denn los? Und was heißt "Enduro" für dich auf der Halde?



15uhr in bottrop ( tetraeder) los ober gegen 17.30 iwo so .. paar abfahrten danach weiter ins rotbachtal etc.


----------



## Harry-88 (14. Juni 2012)

bin gegen 17.30 an der halde


----------



## _coco_ (14. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aach das ist normal... gibt ne menge skinheads in essen.


----------



## Wirgil (14. Juni 2012)

war grad noch eine runde fahren und war etwas erstaunt was heute abend noch am kreuzweg passiert ist dort ist ein doch nicht zu verachtender baum aus dem weg gekommen sowas sollte man eher unterlassen wenn das die falschen leute mitbekommen... denke man könnte sich dort besser zusammenschließen und die alte grafenwalder überarbeiten und den kreuzweg erstmal komplett weglassen da dort doch sehr viele leute herlaufen


----------



## Ani (14. Juni 2012)

:-( unter "sich moderat und unauffällig an den trails betätigen" versteh ich auch was anderes. ärger vermeiden und potenzielle problemstellen mit fussgängern umgehen/entschärfen sollte die devise sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wordman (17. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier im Forum und hätte da mal eine Frage.

Habe mir nach vielen Jahren endlich mal ein neues Bike (Cube Stereo Pro) zugelegt und war in den letzten Wochen bereits einige Male oben auf der Halde. Würde mich gerne auch einmal auf den verschiedenen Tracks und Abfahrten versuchen, allerdings ist es für den Nicht-Wisser auch nicht einfach all diese versteckten Tracks zu finden. Selbst gefunden habe ich bisher nur die Abfahrt am Kreuzweg, wo es in Büsche geht. 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Übersicht oder einen Plan, wo sich auf der Halde welche Tracks verstecken und wie man sie erreicht?

Danke!
Markus


----------



## MirSch (17. Juni 2012)

Wordman schrieb:


> ...
> bin neu hier im Forum und hätte da mal eine Frage.
> ...
> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Übersicht oder einen Plan, wo sich auf der Halde welche Tracks verstecken und wie man sie erreicht?



einfach mal hier mitlesen und sich bei treffen anschließen. das öffentliche posten der strecken ist nicht so ganz optimal.


----------



## WRC206 (18. Juni 2012)

So...zurück aus Willingen und noch heißer aufs biken als eh schon 

Also fährt von euch auch jemand vielleicht unter der Woche mal zur Halde? Bis auf Dienstag bin ich bis jetzt nicht verplant ^^


----------



## tokessa (18. Juni 2012)

Hättest dich mal gemeldet, werd wohl nächsten sonntag hin


----------



## Harry-88 (18. Juni 2012)

WRC206 schrieb:


> So...zurück aus Willingen und noch heißer aufs biken als eh schon
> 
> Also fährt von euch auch jemand vielleicht unter der Woche mal zur Halde? Bis auf Dienstag bin ich bis jetzt nicht verplant ^^




sicher  sogar vormittags !! nur das wetter ist ja grade suboptimal


----------



## WRC206 (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, das liebe Wetter. War in Willingen auch nicht gerade besonders gut. 2 von 3 Tage im Regen verbracht -.-

@tokessa: Das war eine sehr spontane Entscheidung. Donnerstag Nachmittag erst fest überlegt und Freitag frühen morgen dann los 

Also ich wäre am nächsten Sonntag bestimmt auch nochmal dabei. Dieses WE bin ich nicht gefahren. War nur zum gucken da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (20. Juni 2012)

Heute wer oben bei dem bescheidenen wetter?


----------



## Noklos (20. Juni 2012)

Gibt extrem kluge Menschen auf dem Kreuzlwege


----------



## makkuupussi (20. Juni 2012)

Ich war heute abend auch auf dem Kreuzweg und habe die "Trailpflege" bestaunt. Vor meinem inneren Auge sind dabei Szenen aufgetaucht in der der Hintern des Betreffenden und seine Säge die Hauptrolle spielen.

Es wäre zwar unglaublich schade, aber ich könnte Verständnis dafür aufbringen wenn die RAG die Trails dicht macht.

Uli


----------



## lordpoldy (20. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, wenn der Kreuzweg Trail zugemacht wird, der erregt am meisten Aufmerksamkeit! Die s-Line liegt schon deutlich anonymer.....


----------



## Harry-88 (21. Juni 2012)

naja die stadt ist ja wieder dran ...heute überall inkl. wandervolk !  wobei der kreuzweg frei war NOCH

vlt. sollten wir uns auf den schönen trail konzentrieren ....


----------



## Big Drop 18 (21. Juni 2012)

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee diesen kreuzweg trail da zu fahren, wenns doch hinten wo kein mensch ist genug bessere trails gibt? Bin der Meinung dass man das Teil komplett zu machen sollte, da muss nur einmal ne Familie mit kleine Kinders oder so hochlatschen weil abkürzen ja so toll ist und einer kommt da grade mit Mach2 runter gescheppert... Da ist der Ärger nur vorprogrammiert, wundert mich eh dass da noch nix passiert ist.


----------



## Harry-88 (21. Juni 2012)

Big Drop 18 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee diesen kreuzweg trail da zu fahren, wenns doch hinten wo kein mensch ist genug bessere trails gibt? Bin der Meinung dass man das Teil komplett zu machen sollte, da muss nur einmal ne Familie mit kleine Kinders oder so hochlatschen weil abkürzen ja so toll ist und einer kommt da grade mit Mach2 runter gescheppert... Da ist der Ärger nur vorprogrammiert, wundert mich eh dass da noch nix passiert ist.




weil ich z.b so wieder nach hause fahre ? fahre auch langsam runter eben wegen dem fußvolk ...gibt ja genug die da runterballern


----------



## lordpoldy (21. Juni 2012)

Den Kreuzweg kann man schon gut runter ballern..... Aber auf Grund der vielen Fußgänger fahre ich den gar nicht mehr..... Die S-line ist schon eine sehr nette Alternative.... Die  Bauer haben da schon was ordentliches in den Berg gezimmert! Mit chickenways auch Massenmedien kompatibel


----------



## Harry-88 (21. Juni 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Den Kreuzweg kann man schon gut runter ballern..... Aber auf Grund der vielen Fußgänger fahre ich den gar nicht mehr..... Die S-line ist schon eine sehr nette Alternative.... Die  Bauer haben da schon was ordentliches in den Berg gezimmert! Mit chickenways auch Massenmedien kompatibel




sehe ich auch so ...aber heimweg halt ....

man sollte evtl. mal eine kleine beschneidungsaktion


----------



## makkuupussi (22. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit,
es gibt nunmal auch Leute die mit den neuen Strecken überfordert sind, und das der Kreuzwegtrail reichlich frequentiert wird ist ja nunmal nicht zu leugnen, wenn auch von nicht unbedingt von Bergabschiebern die hier nicht mitposten.
Es geht ja auch nicht um das befahren des Trails sondern um das Abholzen von durchaus beachtlichen Bäumen neben den Trails, was streng genommen Sachbeschädigung ist.

schöne Grüße Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

viel schlimmer... wettertechnisch kann ich mein neues rad nichtmal testen.


----------



## Mev (25. Juni 2012)

du hast nen neues rad ?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juni 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> viel schlimmer... wettertechnisch kann ich mein neues rad nichtmal testen.


Oha ist es mit Wasserlösliche Farbe bemalt


----------



## Dav1d89 (25. Juni 2012)

Wetter war doch soweit ok 
Nur auf der Halde war es sehr windig


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2012)

Mev schrieb:


> du hast nen neues rad ?









 jepp... 

@Dutshlander bin bekennender "schönwetter fahrer"


----------



## tokessa (26. Juni 2012)

Wetter ist doch top , bike übrigens auch. Meld dich mal wegen einweihung ; )


----------



## WRC206 (26. Juni 2012)

Schickes Rad. Wetter wird ja wieder besser 

@tokessa: Weißt du schon was wegen kommendem Wochenende?


----------



## tokessa (27. Juni 2012)

Ne nix konkretes, meld mich : )


----------



## WRC206 (30. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute.
Ist von euch morgen noch jemand in Willingen? Ich hab mich nach den Wettervorhersagen kurzfristig für morgen entschieden. Hätte noch einen Platz frei.
Gucke morgen früh dann noch einmal hier rein. Ansonsten sieht man sich eventuell dort?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juli 2012)

Heute auf der Halde gewesen, nee nee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da schieben welche die DH strecke hoch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wo ICH runter fahre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Hirny´s sag ich nur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
Bekloppten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sterben nicht aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Positive Atur getroffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke für deine hinweise


----------



## Noklos (1. Juli 2012)

War das hinten an der s line an grünen Haus?
Wie genau sahen diese Leute denn aus?!?!


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juli 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> War das hinten an der s line an grünen Haus?
> Wie genau sahen diese Leute denn aus?!?!


 
Yes da wars, ich war mit mir selber beschäftigt damit ich Heil an denen vorbei komme somit ist eine beschreibung nicht so in meinen Kopf hängen geblieben.
Leicht erschrokken habe ich mich trotzdem.
Ein Lange mit Dunkle Haare und ein etwas kleineren aber ohne Gewähr!


----------



## knackundback (2. Juli 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Wie genau sahen diese Leute denn aus?!?!



ist alles visuell festgehalten worden und wird der polizei übergeben!

heute das erste mal mit Dutshlander auf der halde gewesen,gefällt richtig gut!! wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein!


sportliche grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2012)

Dutsh es war die s-line. 
da sind bald mehr leute mit ihren dicken rädern am hoch schieben, als auf dem kreuzweg fussgänger rumlaufen .  


@knackundback 
der mettwursttrail hat es in sich,- sehr technisch waa ? gute besserung dem arm  

wer hat auf dem kreuzweg unten den baum gefällt ?


----------



## NoPussyWay (2. Juli 2012)

Die s-line schieben viele hoch da sich da so oft was verändert!
So kann man auch mal nur eine Abfahrt machen. Bei der find ich es aber auch garnicht so schlimm. In den meisten Fällen sieht man sich früh genug u die Schieber haben genug Platz um aus dem weg zu gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Die s-line schieben viele hoch da sich da so oft was verändert!
> So kann man auch mal nur eine Abfahrt machen. Bei der find ich es aber auch garnicht so schlimm. In den meisten Fällen sieht man sich früh genug u die Schieber haben genug Platz um aus dem weg zu gehen!



so weit habe ich ja nix  da gegen, das hochgeschoben wird... blos einer "muss" immer vorlaufen,- und die entgegenkommenden fahrer warnen,- genau so den rest der hochschiebt.

aber nein... besser im pulk die strecke hochlatschen,- und ein auf king machen.


----------



## Harry-88 (2. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so weit habe ich ja nix  da gegen, das hochgeschoben wird... blos einer "muss" immer vorlaufen,- und die entgegenkommenden fahrer warnen,- genau so den rest der hochschiebt.
> 
> aber nein... besser im pulk die strecke hochlatschen,- und ein auf king machen.




OHJA ....da kan man doch lieber einmal hoch und langsam runter


jetzt sind ja bald wieder ferien da ist mein heiliger morgen auch wieder belegt


----------



## up_side_down (3. Juli 2012)

Der Plan ist: Sonntag nach Willingen!!

Wer is dabei  ?

Tokessa und ich...

Arthur???

Thomas aka WRC206???

Macht mal Meldung!!


----------



## WRC206 (4. Juli 2012)

Hm...will ich da schon wieder hin?!

Ja klar 

Ich guck mal ob ich ein Auto organisieren kann. Dann sag ich nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Harry-88 (4. Juli 2012)

bessere frage heute ausfahrt ? also werd ist da und will fahren ??? ist ja wieder mittwoch


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2012)

up_side_down schrieb:


> Der Plan ist: Sonntag nach Willingen!!
> 
> Wer is dabei  ?
> 
> ...





je nach wetterlage sind wir,-
 petete 2000 und ich dabei.
2Pac Arthur ist im Urlaub.


----------



## Push_it (4. Juli 2012)

Geeeeeht. Kommendes WE Willingen klingt gut. 
Thomas, könntest eventuell bei mir
mitfahren. 


Was ist mit heute? Kalwes oder Kohlensiepen any1? War noch nie am Siepen.


----------



## Noklos (4. Juli 2012)

Sonntag Willingen hört sich gut an, haben wir auch geplant, dann sieht man sich ja


----------



## Harry-88 (4. Juli 2012)

mhm...das ja nun n willingen theard wa ?


----------



## schwalini (5. Juli 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> die halbstarken....  sehen um......fertig !
> 
> 
> dachte erst ...das wären richtige Crosser oder SuMo fahrer....aber .....


Die sind ja voll fertig!!! Die nächsten die Organe spenden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Push_it (5. Juli 2012)

@Willingen: Samstag wird des Wetterchen viel besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> @Willingen: Samstag wird des Wetterchen viel besser.



samstag ist willingen unerträglich.


----------



## Push_it (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## Harry-88 (6. Juli 2012)

soll ja regen +starker wind.....da ist doch couchen die besser wahl  oder arbeiten so wie ich ....


----------



## Push_it (6. Juli 2012)

Echt schade. Ich werd wohl morgen fahren. Sonntag lohnt nicht bei dem Mistwetter.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Juli 2012)

morgen wer auf haniel anzutreffen?? will meinen "panzer" mal wieder bissl frischluft gönnen...


----------



## BillyTheKid (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute werde morgen mit ein paar Freunden nach Warstein fahren,vielleicht sieht man sich ja?!?


----------



## WRC206 (7. Juli 2012)

@Loki: Ganz eventuell bin ich morgen da. Hab noch einiges zu erledigen, aber vielleicht findet sich trotzdem was Zeit. Wann wirst du in etwa da sein?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juli 2012)

ich denke, das es so gegen 3 sein wird... ein-zwei abfahrten, gehöre ja zur "schieberfraktion"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (7. Juli 2012)

wir sind  morgen in willingen anzutreffen..vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## WRC206 (7. Juli 2012)

Da nur Regen angesagt ist werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein. Oder fahrt ihr jetzt trotzdem alle?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juli 2012)

hmm... war bis gerade hanielrunde, paarmal "s-line" (ich mag den namen immer noch nich...)
und einmal DH... leckofetzo, da ist aber viel umgebaut worden...


----------



## Ani (7. Juli 2012)

müssen uns wohl knapp verpasst haben. 
... habs eben auch "bewundert", an einigen stellen echt ok, aber in der mitte... ginge das nicht vielleicht n bissel unauffälliger?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juli 2012)

ja, dachte ich auch, das sieht nach extremen erdbewegungen aus... wobei ich nicht unbedingt sagen kann, das mir die umbauten auf anhieb gefallen. fand gerade das steilstück vorher schöner...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

endlich staub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

@Loki
 solange "Heißsporn Kiddys" (bes. einer mit nem grünen bergamont )  auf den strecken rummbuddlen wird es immer ärger geben , bis hin zu trailsperrungen. 
unfassbar was der sich alles leistet... aber ich wollte mir nicht den schönen tag versauen.


----------



## Noklos (9. Juli 2012)

Wann hat der an der strecke rumgebaut?
der ging mir letztens schon auf die nerven...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Wann hat der an der strecke rumgebaut?
> der ging mir letztens schon auf die nerven...



was soll ich sagen ? bin doch ehh immer der buhhmann, wenn ich was anzumerken habe. 

dieser typ ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen,- dachte immer er gehört zu deinem bautrupp, deshalb habe ich ihm auch nichts gesagt.

er hat ein ca. 50-80cm tiefes loch direckt in die -S- Line gebudddlet, damit er ausreichend erde für seinen landehügel hat, einen chicenway  gabs natürlich nicht,- hab ihm gesagt er soll doch bitte eine umfahrung bauen... hat er  gemacht, die war ca. 10-20cm breit. 

das zu den bauarbeiten auf der -S- Line  

 im weiteren verlauf des tages , hat er mich auf dem kreuzweg fast weggetitscht, als er mit voll-speed aus den buschen kam, unten im auslauf zur schranke, hat er dann mit seiner vollbremsung  ne rentnerschaar kompl. eingenebelt, als Peter und Ich dort unten ankamen befreiten sich die  rentner  gerade  vom staub,  den zorn habe Ich und mein Sohn dann voll abbekommen... da sind die bösen mountainbiker. 

Niklas, sag ihm bitte das ich das nächste mal ein ernstes wörtchen mit ihm reden werde.


----------



## Harry-88 (9. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was soll ich sagen ? bin doch ehh immer der buhhmann, wenn ich was anzumerken habe.
> 
> dieser typ ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen,- dachte immer er gehört zu deinem bautrupp, deshalb habe ich ihm auch nichts gesagt.
> 
> ...



OHJA vorallem was da grade passiert an der halde....Buddelarbeiten ....laufen hunde( von den Buddlern) .... räder im weg .....wen ihr buddelt mach es von weiten KENNTLICH ist doch auf jeder baustelle so !!!! ..sonst scheppert das bald mal richtig 

ich will nicht  zu den leuten gehöhren die die strecke raufschieben um zu gucken was da los ist sind genug die es tun ...was mich richtig ankotzt!! haste die strecke erkundet ...fährst nochmal schon hoch ....lässt dein rad laufen kommt dir einer entgegen 

dürft euch gerne aufregen über meinem post .....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2012)

ach das loch mitten im double? da hätts mich auch fast gepflückt...


----------



## MirSch (9. Juli 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ach das loch mitten im double? da hätts mich auch fast gepflückt...



ohne das loch selbst gesehen zu haben, aber das ein loch mitten im double ist hat ein double bauartbedingt so an sich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2012)

auch wenn das loch fast ein meter tiefer als der umliegende boden ist?


----------



## Ani (9. Juli 2012)

was mir mehr sorgen macht, ist dass die jungs mit der kettensäge anscheinend wieder aktiv waren?!?! 1. ist das sehr schade 2. kann das richtig ärger geben und 3. erschließt sich mir die sinnhaftigkeit der aktion beim besten willen nicht :\


----------



## Noklos (9. Juli 2012)

@mirsch 

ne mal im ernst, war heute oben, wo ist denn was verändert, also welcher double? 

Und zu Ani:
Damit haben wir von der s-line, s-ride, s-rasanterabfahrt, s-bergrunterline etc nichts zu tun, ich wunder mich auch was das bringen soll da vorne


----------



## Harry-88 (9. Juli 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> @mirsch
> 
> ne mal im ernst, war heute oben, wo ist denn was verändert, also welcher double?
> 
> ...




okay...was geht da wieder ab ? 


ich sag nur : viele köche verderben den brei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (9. Juli 2012)

weiß ich doch Niki 
dem "gärtnertrupp" mit der kettensäge bin ich ja schon begegnet, da meinten sie noch sie wären da nur ganz moderat zu gange (...zurückschneiden und so...)

momentan wirds einem beim fahren auf dem halde auf jeden fall nicht langweilig, öfter mal was neues ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2012)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> auch wenn das loch fast ein meter tiefer als der umliegende boden ist?



Steigert auf jeden Fall (im Flug) nochmals die Motivation, rüber zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2012)

naja, wollt den kicker so nehmen, war aber etwas zu langsam, ausweichen wäre fast mit köpper zuende gewesen. aber den nehm ich das nächste mal, fahr mittlerweile immer mehr...


----------



## Noklos (9. Juli 2012)

Worum geht es denn überhaupt??


----------



## Wirgil (9. Juli 2012)

würde mich auch intressieren welcher double gemeint ist war heute oben und bin soweit alles gesprungen mir ist nichts unnormales aufgefallen


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Juli 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Worum geht es denn überhaupt??



Um löchrige Table, im Volksmund Double genannt 

Wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder fahren gehe...


----------



## Noklos (9. Juli 2012)

Ich will doch nur wissen wo dieser Double sein soll 
ist das so schwer?


----------



## Exc450 (9. Juli 2012)

wo wird denn mit ner Kettensäge gearbeitet???


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

vielleicht gibt es den double und das loch garnicht mehr... und ihr (bis auf Loki, Peter und mich) habt alles verpasst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juli 2012)

Hast Du mit der Kettensäge zugeschaufelt


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hast Du mit der Kettensäge zugeschaufelt



ne... ich mach da keinen finger mehr krumm.


----------



## MirSch (10. Juli 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> ...momentan wirds einem beim fahren auf dem halde auf jeden fall nicht langweilig, öfter mal was neues ;-)



das stimmt!  ich find´s eher positiv und hoffe das die rag das noch lange in dieser form zulässt. wäre mittlerweile ein derber verlust wenn die strecken verschwinden würden. der kreuzweg und der dh sind auf jeden fall gefährdet da sie zu oft die fusswege kreuzen. bei der s-line mache ich mir weniger sorgen, die liegt perfekt, gefährdet wenn überhaupt hochschieber und ist geil gebaut! danke dafür nochmal an die dudes die da werkeln!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> danke dafür nochmal an die dudes die da werkeln!!!



klaa... blöd nur das da so viele ahnungslose mitlerweile im bautrupp sind.


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> klaa... blöd nur das da so viele ahnungslose mitlerweile im bautrupp sind.




ich glaub ich guck mir die baustelle gleich mal an 


noch ist ja trocken


----------



## Push_it (10. Juli 2012)

Fragt sich nur wie lange noch. Bin auch schon am spekulieren die ganze Zeit. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> noch ist ja trocken



kommt noch...  das ist "mal wieder" kein sommer sondern eine zumutung.

Push hier in Mülheim geht gerade die welt unter.


----------



## Push_it (10. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, dann bleib ich mal wieder zu Hause. Mistwetter, ich will nach Malle! Wart ihr eigentlich Sonntag in Willingen?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (10. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage zu der ganzen "Hochschiebe - Thematik":

Wieso schieben die Hochschieber eigentlich nicht die alte Grafenwalder hoch??? Ist kein wirklicher Umweg und alle wären glücklich, oder?


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kommt noch...  das ist "mal wieder" kein sommer sondern eine zumutung.
> 
> Push hier in Mülheim geht gerade die welt unter.




hat sich mal wieder erledigt   sommer

ich mach dan mal n ausflug ins Riff 25grad.... sonne ....und steht bei mir in der bude 

das heißt dan heute wieder pumpen gehen ...

ja alte graffenwalder das passt doch ! naja warum die das machen ka wenn´s knallt dan richitg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Juli 2012)

"dan" mit zwei "n" kommt besser!


----------



## Master_A (12. Juli 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> das stimmt!  ich find´s eher positiv und hoffe das die rag das noch lange in dieser form zulässt. [...]


Wenn weiter wie irre gesägt und gebuddelt wird, kann das schnell nach hinten los gehen. 
Und damit meine ich so Sachen wie den lustigen Double, den KHUJAND angesprochen hat bzw. die Kettensägenaktion, welche Ani geschildert hat.
Wenn dann noch 





KHUJAND schrieb:


> [..] hat er mich auf dem kreuzweg fast weggetitscht, als er mit voll-speed aus den buschen kam, unten im auslauf zur schranke, hat er dann mit seiner vollbremsung  ne rentnerschaar kompl. eingenebelt, als Peter und Ich dort unten ankamen befreiten sich die  rentner  gerade  vom staub,  den zorn habe Ich und mein Sohn dann voll abbekommen... da sind die bösen mountainbiker.


sowas häufiger passiert, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der RVR dann mal einschreitet. 

Und das alles dann nur wegen so ein paar Vollidioten.


----------



## s4shhh (12. Juli 2012)

Ist jemand von euch heute noch an der Haniel?


----------



## Noklos (12. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine frage, um welchen double geht es hier bitte schön? die s-line ist doch so wie immer?!?!
außerdem haben doubles, wie mirsch schon sagte, ein loch dazwischen, also wo ist das problem?  

oder geht es nicht um die s-line?


----------



## Harry-88 (13. Juli 2012)

mhm frag ich mich auch ...sollten uns vlt. mehr über dieses "sommer " wetter ärgern ;(


----------



## WRC206 (13. Juli 2012)

Jip. Das Wetter kann man zur Zeit echt vergessen. Bin gerade kurz auf den Balkon gegangen und musste feststellen das es schon wieder regnet. Wo kommt das auf einmal her? Am Abend noch wunderbar, vor ner Stunde auch und jetzt...naja was will man machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> außerdem haben doubles, wie mirsch schon sagte, ein loch dazwischen.



seit wann das denn   
doubels haben abstände zueinander, aber keine 50 bis 80 cm tiefen löcher.


ja der doubel  "stand"  auf der -S-Line. 




WRC206 schrieb:


> Wo kommt das auf einmal her?


auf einmal ? ... das ist doch immer so in Deutschland.


----------



## NoPussyWay (13. Juli 2012)

Häh?? Das ist doch sch... egal!? Wenn ich nen Double springe muss ich drüber sonst tut's weh. Da kann das Loch von mir aus 10m tief sein


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Häh?? Das ist doch sch... egal!? Wenn ich nen Double springe muss ich drüber sonst tut's weh. Da kann das Loch von mir aus 10m tief sein




Im Bikepark evtl. aber nicht auf einer öffentlichen fläche.... leute leute.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> doubels haben abstände zueinander, aber keine 50 bis 80 cm tiefen löcher....



genau das war mein gedanke... aber man wird ja direkt wieder mit oberschlauen sprüchen belegt... das problem an dem ganzen war noch, das dort ursprünglich nen kicker war, wollte an dem ding vorbei, da ich für den double zu langsam war... das loch dehnte sich aber nach rechts aus... wäre fast seehr lustig geworden.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2012)

Ist jemand zu einer Feierabenrunde (Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag), oder am Samstag zum fahren an der Halde?
Ich würde mich gerne anschließen!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ist jemand zu einer Feierabenrunde (Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag), oder am Samstag zum fahren an der Halde?
> Ich würde mich gerne anschließen!



Mike  je nach wetter würde ich dann ab 18 uhr mitfahren und dir die -S- Trail Strecke zeigen


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2012)

Perfekt!
Weißt du schon einen Tag, oder soll ich mich bei Dir melden, sobald ich angekommen bin?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2012)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Weißt du schon einen Tag, oder soll ich mich bei Dir melden, sobald ich angekommen bin?



dieser sommer :kotz: sagt sich für mittwoch relativ regenfrei an. evtl. mittwoch um 18 uhr an der schranke.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, ich bin da!
Freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (17. Juli 2012)

Kann mal einer langsam besseres Wetter bestellen? Ist doch zum :kotz: momentan.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2012)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich bin da!
> Freu mich schon



Mike Ich bin so um 18 uhr vor ort,- komme direckt von der Arbeit aus zur schranke .
(mit dem auto) 
schnell auspacken,-sodas wir um 18:15 losrollen können  

Freu mich schon:


----------



## snowbikerin (17. Juli 2012)

In Würzburg gibts wohl morgen 26 Grad .. Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt! Euch viel Spaß auf der Halde


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> In Würzburg gibts wohl morgen 26 Grad .. Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt! Euch viel Spaß auf der Halde



danke Nora.


----------



## mikeymark (18. Juli 2012)

Hi artur, ich bin dann an der schranke. Die meisten kilometer hab ich ja gestern schon gemacht, heute noch eine stunde fahrt, und los gehts. Ich freu mich schon.
Bis dann


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2012)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hi artur, ich bin dann an der schranke. Die meisten kilometer hab ich ja gestern schon gemacht, heute noch eine stunde fahrt, und los gehts. Ich freu mich schon.
> Bis dann



17 uhr habe ich feierabend... 
kommt ,- heute noch wer mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 17 uhr habe ich feierabend...
> kommt ,- heute noch wer mit ?


möchte gern aber habe mal wieder bereitschaft Schade


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> möchte gern aber habe mal wieder bereitschaft Schade



 du fährts doch auch während der bereitschaft


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du fährts doch auch während der bereitschaft


aber nur am WE. viel spaß wunsch ich euch.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2012)

war gut gestern... endlich mal regenfrei,- und die -S- Line im TOP zustand


----------



## mikeymark (19. Juli 2012)

Hat mir super gefallen, die trails haben spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe das es nicht schon wieder vier jahre dauert, bis ich wieder kommen kann.


----------



## WRC206 (20. Juli 2012)

Also die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. Ist da jemand von euch unterwegs? Wäre wohl dabei. Egal welcher Tag und wo 


Also will wenn ich das Auto haben kann wohl morgen mal ne Runde zur Halde.
Sonntag dann eventuell Willingen oder Filthy Trails (Belgien).


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

woow ... gestern war ja ne menge los aufe Halde.   

ich war samstag 5x rauf 5x runter. 
die -S- Line bin ich vom start bis unten zum auslauf in 1:40 Min. runtergekommen.  
 -S- Line  lässt sich super fahren z.Zeit. 

sonntag war ich mit Fam. zum picknick oben... an die beiden Jungs (einer mit nem IBC T-Shirt) wollte ich nur noch mal sagen,- das wir die plastik flaschen so ausgerichtet haben, das wir niemanden mit unseren sportflitschen treffen... die murmelgeschosse gingen kompl. in das waldfstück unterhalb. 
ich kenne mich ziemlich gut dort oben aus,- und habe selbstverständlich dafür gesorgt das  wir niemanden treffen können.

nichts für ungut.   

bitte meldet euch mal bei mir. ! 

Gruss Artur


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2012)

Ja, gestern war 'ne Menge los ... inkl. diverse Hochschieber auf der Strecke...

Artur, mag ja sein, dass Du Dich gut da oben auskennst. Wir auch.
Wir sind jetzt seit ca. 23 Jahren auf der Halde unterwegs ...
Und wenn Du meinst, dass die Murmelgeschosse niemanden treffen können, muss ich Dich enttäuschen.
Wir, und auch andere, fahren genau an der Stelle auf verschiedenen Ebenen von oben aus gesehen rechts zur Strasse.
Und jetzt sag Du mir, dass Du mit Sicherheit sagen kannst, dass Du mit Deinen Geschossen niemanden gefährdest.

Stell die Flaschen einfach in Richtung Halde oder sonstwo hin.
Aber die Geschosse unkontrolliert "in das Waldstück unterhalb" zu schiessen ... mein Gott. Du bist doch niemand, dem man "jugendlichen Leichtsinn" nachsagen könnte 

So far ...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

mau schrieb:


> Ja, gestern war 'ne Menge los ... inkl. diverse Hochschieber auf der Strecke...
> 
> Artur, mag ja sein, dass Du Dich gut da oben auskennst. Wir auch.
> Wir sind jetzt seit ca. 23 Jahren auf der Halde unterwegs ...
> ...



hast recht... wir richten die plaste flaschen das nächste mal richtung berg aus,- damit die murmeln direckt dahinter im gestrüp landen.  (sorry)

wart ihr das gestern ?


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2012)

Ja 

... und DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

mau schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> ... und DANKE



richte das bitte auch deinem kumpel aus mit dem sorry. ok. 

wow seit 23 jahren auf der halde unterwegs...  sind ja ges. 5 jahre länger als ich,- mit welchen räder seid ihr da gefahren.


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2012)

Werd ich meinem Schwager ausrichten  hat er wahrscheinlich eh schon gelesen 

Oh, laß mich mal überlegen. Das erste war damals (glaub ich) 'n Pegasus-Strassen-MTB - eines der ersten die es überhaupt gab - an dem alles mögliche abgeschraubt wurde


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

mau schrieb:


> Werd ich meinem Schwager ausrichten  hat er wahrscheinlich eh schon gelesen
> 
> Oh, laß mich mal überlegen. Das erste war damals (glaub ich) 'n Pegasus-Strassen-MTB - eines der ersten die es überhaupt gab - an dem alles mögliche abgeschraubt wurde


da warst du ca. 12 jahre jung. ? 
ich hatte so ein giant stahlbock total HT 

 Heute fahren die 12 jährigen sowas.


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2012)

Ja, stimmt. 12 (mein Gott is' das lang her ).

HT oder nicht war damals egal. 's gab ja eh nix anderes 

Die Jungend von heute weiß das gar nicht zu schätzen


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

mau schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. 12 (mein Gott is' das lang her ).
> 
> HT oder nicht war damals egal. 's gab ja eh nix anderes
> 
> Die Jungend von heute weiß das gar nicht zu schätzen



sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Juli 2012)

mau schrieb:


> Ja, gestern war 'ne Menge los ... inkl. diverse Hochschieber auf der Strecke...
> ...



Dieses Hochschieben ist echt ´ne Seuche! 
Bin gestern auch die S-line runter und zum Glück langsam, weil ich grad aus dem Urlaub zurück war und die Strecke erst mal checken wollte. Wäre ich da in "Normalgeschwindigkeit" runter, ..... 
Wo ist das Problem, außen wieder hoch oder außerhalb des Trails hoch zu schieben, Jungs. Ihr seid nicht allein auf der Welt!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

aaacch Toni... samstag kam mir ne fam. mit kind und kegel und  oma und hund entgegen, die haben mich angeschaut, und fragten sich wohl, was will der biker hier auf der -S- Line .   
 man muss dort mitlerweile mit allem rechnen.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, aber unsere Jungs müssten et doch eigentlich besser wissen.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber unsere Jungs müssten et doch eigentlich besser wissen.



interessiert die meisten doch garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeman (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war am Samstag auch unterwegs. Beim 3. mal bergab hat´s mich heftig geschmissen. Die Kompression nach dem ersten Steilstück (höhe Feuerturm) hat mich leider etwas unkontrolliert ausgespukt, was in einem Totalcrash endete. Klamotten im A..., rechte Körperhälfte -sagen wir mal- vermackt, selbst diagnostizierte miniminimini Gehirnerschütterung und schmerzhafte Rippenprellung. Aber sonst, würde ich sagen, noch Glück gehabt.  
Ich wollte auf diesem Weg dem jungen Herrn (mit nem specialized Freerider) danken, der sich meiner angenommen hat. Ich saß ein wenig konsterniert und wohl geschockt im Dreck rum. Er hat sich nach meinem Befinden erkundigt und mir mit dem Bike geholfen, so dass ich wenigstens nach Hause rollen konnte. Hätt ich auch selbst hinbekommen aber war etwas neben der Spur und hab noch nicht mal nach dem Namen gefragt.  
Also thanks again, so soll das unter MT-bikern sein!!

Greetz Joe


----------



## Wirgil (23. Juli 2012)

hatte den abflug nur aus dem augenwinkel mitbekommen und das sah alles andere als gesundheitsfördernd aus denke da ist es normal das man sich erkundigt und versucht zu helfen man selbst freut sich ja auch wenn man unterstüzung bei sowas bekommt und einen crash hat jeder irgendwann einmal...gute besserung wünsch ich dir

noch eine andere frage wer hat eigentlich den 2ten stein im "steinfeld" s-ride ausgebaut?
matze


----------



## joeman (23. Juli 2012)

jau, sehe ich genauso, daher wollte ich ja auch nochmal danke sagen 

auch danke für die Wünsche! Es geht schon wieder besser


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2012)

'n schönen Gruss an den Morewood-Fahrer aus Aachen.
Vllt schaust ja doch mal hier rein


----------



## frohrider666 (23. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> richte das bitte auch deinem kumpel aus mit dem sorry. ok.
> 
> wow seit 23 jahren auf der halde unterwegs...  sind ja ges. 5 jahre länger als ich,- mit welchen räder seid ihr da gefahren.



Angenommen!

Die Murmel ist ja noch dran.
Mein erstes richtiges Bike war ein "Univega Alpina 5.7" Komplett XT!!!
Davor diverse Kinderbikes geschrottet.

@Schwagersen
Morgen Nachmittag ne Runde Shredden?


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2012)

Yes =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wronnski (24. Juli 2012)

Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Wronnski (24. Juli 2012)

Mein neues für die Halde.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

frohrider666 schrieb:


> Die Murmel ist ja noch dran.



wie passend.  


@joeman gute besserung...  wo kommst du eigentlich her ?  

@Wronnski SUPER Rad !


----------



## s4shhh (24. Juli 2012)

Wir, Tormentor84 und ich, sind vermutlich Mittwoch an der Halde 
Und wir bräuchten dann noch so 1-2 Tipps zur Lokalität  neeee Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Wir, Tormentor84 und ich, sind vermutlich Mittwoch an der Halde
> Und wir bräuchten dann noch so 1-2 Tipps zur Lokalität  neeee Artur



gerne...


----------



## joeman (24. Juli 2012)

@ Khujand: Vielen Dank, wird schon 

Bin Sterkrader Kind und mit der Halde sozialisiert (die letzten 20 Jahre auch mit nem Bike unterm Hintern)


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

joeman schrieb:


> @ Khujand: Vielen Dank, wird schon
> 
> Bin Sterkrader Kind und mit der Halde sozialisiert (die letzten 20 Jahre auch mit nem Bike unterm Hintern)



na ja... bist so "inkognito" hier im IBC unterwegs. 
keine angaben, kaum beiträge, keine fotos .


----------



## joeman (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe das disqualifiziert mich nicht als passionierten Biker und interessierten Mitleser


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2012)

joeman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das disqualifiziert mich nicht als passionierten Biker und interessierten Mitleser



nein nein...


----------



## joeman (24. Juli 2012)

na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (24. Juli 2012)

Morgen Abend irgendwer unterwegs?


----------



## Harry-88 (24. Juli 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Morgen Abend irgendwer unterwegs?




ab wan ist für dich abend ?


----------



## der Digge (24. Juli 2012)

Für mich ist ab 19 Uhr Abend bzw. werde ich wahrscheinlich so um den Dreh da sein


----------



## s4shhh (24. Juli 2012)

Wir sind morgen so ab 16.30 schon da....
Noch jemand?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juli 2012)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen so ab 16.30 schon da....
> Noch jemand?



sorry ich muss für heute absagen... kindergeburtstag meiner tochter fast vergessen.


----------



## Master_A (25. Juli 2012)

Wären wir hier bei Facebook würd ich glatt mal ein "Gefällt mir" geben für die geile Antwort.


----------



## Harry-88 (25. Juli 2012)

Master_A schrieb:


> Wären wir hier bei Facebook würd ich glatt mal ein "Gefällt mir" geben für die geile Antwort.



 


naja 19uhr bin ich noch anner schüppe...bin vor 22.30 nicht einsatzbereit ....


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juli 2012)

Master_A schrieb:


> Wären wir hier bei Facebook würd ich glatt mal ein "Gefällt mir" geben für die geile Antwort.



 jetzt echt... 
gefeiert wird natürlich samstag,- aber div. kinder kommen heute (sogar aus USA) da wollte ich meine frau nicht alleine lassen mit der horde. 


Master 
könntest du dich bereiterklären dem s4shhh die strecken zu zeigen ?
ich bin erst am freitag ab 17 uhr vor ort.


----------



## s4shhh (25. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry ich muss für heute absagen... kindergeburtstag meiner tochter fast vergessen.


GEIL GEIL GEIL....diese Ausrede lassen wir gerade noch gelten 

wenn jemand vor Ort ist....sagt mal wann und wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (25. Juli 2012)

Ich/Wir sind heute erst ab ca. 18 Uhr unterwegs. 
Ich kann noch nicht 100%ig sagen, ob ich das vorher schaffe wahrscheinlich eher nicht.. von daher falle ich wohl eher raus beim Strecke zeigen. (wäre ja sonst kein Problem gewesen).


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juli 2012)

s4shhh schrieb:


> GEIL GEIL GEIL....diese Ausrede lassen wir gerade noch gelten
> 
> wenn jemand vor Ort ist....sagt mal wann und wo



geht nicht anders... 
 wenn ihr hochfahrt,- fragt nach dem blauen (grünem )  "feuermelde container",-  dort seid ihr richtig, und könnt auf die strecke.


----------



## s4shhh (25. Juli 2012)

Master_A schrieb:


> Ich/Wir sind heute erst ab ca. 18 Uhr unterwegs.
> Ich kann noch nicht 100%ig sagen, ob ich das vorher schaffe wahrscheinlich eher nicht.. von daher falle ich wohl eher raus beim Strecke zeigen. (wäre ja sonst kein Problem gewesen).


wir sind mit Sicherheit noch um 18Uhr da...


----------



## PoisonB (25. Juli 2012)

Wronnski schrieb:


> Mein neues für die Halde.



es wird ja ganz was seltenes auf der Halde zu sehen sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

und wie wars ?


----------



## Ani (26. Juli 2012)

ziemlich warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Ani schrieb:


> ziemlich warm



wie ist die strecke,- sandig/staubig ? 
vorgestern hat sich wieder einer "voll zerlegt" auf der -S- Line 
(lt. auskunft)


----------



## Der Toni (26. Juli 2012)

Strecke war gestern sehr gut zu fahren , aber wer hat denn den ersten Kreuzweg-Trail so bearbeitet?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> aber wer hat denn den ersten Kreuzweg-Trail so bearbeitet?



der regen.


----------



## Harry-88 (26. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie ist die strecke,- sandig/staubig ?
> vorgestern hat sich wieder einer "voll zerlegt" auf der -S- Line
> (lt. auskunft)





ich war ja dienstag oben war schon recht staubig aber gut zu fahren wen man nicht auf der letzten rille fährt 



p.s.: so eine nachtfahrt durchs rotbachtal hat auch mal was


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ich war ja dienstag oben war schon recht staubig aber gut zu fahren wen man nicht auf der letzten rille fährt
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.: so eine nachtfahrt durchs rotbachtal hat auch mal was



pa pa lapapp... wo sind deine alten bilder wieder hingekommen ?


----------



## Harry-88 (26. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> pa pa lapapp... wo sind deine alten bilder wieder hingekommen ?



wollte neue mal machen das rad sieht ja anders aus reifen ....usw 

aber immernoch SCHWARZ-MATT


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> wollte neue mal machen das rad sieht ja anders aus reifen ....usw
> 
> aber immernoch SCHWARZ-MATT



schade... geht ja nicht nur um die bilder,- du löscht ja damit auch einträge usw.


----------



## MirSch (26. Juli 2012)

heute abend gegen 18:30 uhr für ne lockere runde haniel. was ist mit dir artur? dabei?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> heute abend gegen 18:30 uhr für ne lockere runde haniel. was ist mit dir artur? dabei?



sorry... wir waren in Bocholt. erst beim Visser danach beim Rose SSV ! 







Bester (verrücktester) Bikeladen Innhaber Deutschlands


----------



## Push_it (27. Juli 2012)

Ach, das ist ja gar keine Puppe da neben dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2012)

Push_it schrieb:


> Ach, das ist ja gar keine Puppe da neben dir.



*hust* 


wir sind heute so ab 18 uhr oben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2012)

wer ist sonntag auf halde?? wäre so gegen mittag denke ich da... (leider dank defekt gekauftem dämpfer immer noch mit dem downhiller...)


----------



## cinergy (28. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> wir sind heute so ab 18 uhr oben.



Dachte du bist ein Schönwetterfahrer .
Rheinpreußen war heute ne kleine Sauerei


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2012)

Heute war super auf der halde... morgen gehts nach winterberg


----------



## BallzOfSteel (30. Juli 2012)

Winterbeeeeeerg !!!ja Mann war ich bis gestern !zum ersten mal...will sofort wieder !bor endlich ma RICHTIG ballern!!!!!Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2012)

BallzOfSteel schrieb:


> Winterbeeeeeerg !!!ja Mann war ich bis gestern !zum ersten mal...will sofort wieder !bor endlich ma RICHTIG ballern!!!!!Wahnsinn!!!



war TOP heute 
 mein sohn hat sich zerlegt,- geht aber wieder... nur der TLD Helm ist nun hin.


----------



## Ani (31. Juli 2012)

hab mir schon gedacht, dass ihr nach wibe fahrt als ich euch gestern auf der a2 gesehen habe.


----------



## Harry-88 (31. Juli 2012)

wer fährt morgen nachmittag?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> wer fährt morgen nachmittag?



Wir sind so ab 16 uhr oben.

jepp Antje wir waren es,- TOP wetter in w-berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (31. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war TOP heute
> mein sohn hat sich zerlegt,- geht aber wieder... nur der TLD Helm ist nun hin.



na besser der Helm, als die Rübe... 

Hm, Halde sieht ja doch ganz nett aus. Obeohl ich lieber mal nach Willingen möchte. Muss mein neues Bike jetzt auch regelmäßiger fahren. Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## Harry-88 (1. August 2012)

so fahre dan mal aus bottrop langsam los  bis gleich !!


----------



## Harry-88 (1. August 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> so fahre dan mal aus bottrop langsam los  bis gleich !!




mhm kein Nicolai gesehen war ca. über n  stunde auf haniel


----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2012)

schroeti schrieb:


> na besser der Helm, als die Rübe...
> 
> Hm, Halde sieht ja doch ganz nett aus. Obeohl ich lieber mal nach Willingen möchte. Muss mein neues Bike jetzt auch regelmäßiger fahren. Wie siehts bei Euch aus?



da haste recht... 

@Harry wir (Wronnski Ti-Max Kunstflieger und mau)  waren so um 18 uhr oben , vorher war echt zu heiss. 
sorry das wir dich verpasst haben. 


Sooo Leute... bin ab morgen erst mal für 2 wochen in ägypten,


----------



## Harry-88 (2. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da haste recht...
> 
> @Harry wir (Wronnski Ti-Max Kunstflieger und mau)  waren so um 18 uhr oben , vorher war echt zu heiss.
> sorry das wir dich verpasst haben.
> ...




na gut da war ich auf dem heimweg ...heiß ....wo das den ? xD ausser bei mir auf der arbeit ....bin dan mal wieder


wünsch Dir viel spaß im Urlaub !!


----------



## lordpoldy (2. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Sooo Leute... bin ab morgen erst mal für 2 wochen in ägypten,



Schönen Urlaub, das du freiwillig das Derby verpasst..... tztztzzzz......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (2. August 2012)

Schönen Urlaub 

Schön, dass die Streckenpfleger mal wieder Hand angelegt haben.
Der erste Anlieger ist wieder gut zu fahren, aber dieser kleine Kicker danach? Was ist Euch denn da passiert?


----------



## Ti-Max (2. August 2012)

War gut gestern


----------



## Noklos (6. August 2012)

Sooooo Leute!!!

Die s-Line ist bzw wird gerade abgerissen! Bin gerade mit ein paar Leuten oben und der Bagger ist bereits am großen Double!
Das heißt für uns, es wird wieder auf den alten Super Geilen Strecken Gefahren  ... Spitze was?

Und es kommt jetzt bitte keiner mit blöden Kommentaren hier!!!


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2012)

Haben die von oben runter den kompletten Hang mit dem Bagger abgezogen und machen die "nur" die Sprünge weg? 

Aber so oder so miese Sache


----------



## Noklos (6. August 2012)

Wir haben mit einem netten Kerl vom beauftragten Unternehmen geredet... Er selbst hat es sichtlich sehr sehr ungern gemacht und findet die Idee der Zeche fürn A...

Laut ihm hat sich einer langgemacht und es gemeldet, sodass die Versicherung die Zeche dazu aufgefordert hat es abzureißen!!! Das ist sehr gut zu wissen, denn daran sieht man das die Zeche die Strecke lange gedultet hat, denen war der Eingriff in die Halde egal und die fanden es sogar gut, dass die Radfahrer dort Spaß haben versicherte er!

Daher denke ich das es schon lange an der Zeit gewesen ist das ganze öffentlich zu machen und bauen zu dürfen, wenn die Zeche schon nichts macht.... Sodass keine Versicherung dafür der Halde/RAG die Schuld gibt...


----------



## Harry-88 (6. August 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Wir haben mit einem netten Kerl vom beauftragten Unternehmen geredet... Er selbst hat es sichtlich sehr sehr ungern gemacht und findet die Idee der Zeche fürn A...
> 
> Laut ihm hat sich einer langgemacht und es gemeldet, sodass die Versicherung die Zeche dazu aufgefordert hat es abzureißen!!! Das ist sehr gut zu wissen, denn daran sieht man das die Zeche die Strecke lange gedultet hat, denen war der Eingriff in die Halde egal und die fanden es sogar gut, dass die Radfahrer dort Spaß haben versicherte er!
> 
> Daher denke ich das es schon lange an der Zeit gewesen ist das ganze öffentlich zu machen und bauen zu dürfen, wenn die Zeche schon nichts macht.... Sodass keine Versicherung dafür der Halde/RAG die Schuld gibt...





  echt miese sache !!!!! Voralem für die Erbauer !!!!



ein öffentliches Projekt wär was...aber in herten wir die luft ja auch sehr dünn aktuell


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2012)

Shit


----------



## Noklos (6. August 2012)

Hat irgendeiner eine Ahnung wer sich  da hingelegt hat auf der Strecke!?!?!? 

Ich will wissen wer das war...


----------



## Der Toni (6. August 2012)

Sehr sehr schade. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, was der Arbeiter gesagt hat( könnte aber auch nur eine Ausrede sein), finde ich es schon traurig. Dieser Radler scheitert an seinen eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten und will andere dafür haftbar machen.


----------



## der Digge (6. August 2012)

War so klar  Aber wenn es der Zeche nur um "Wiederherstellung der Verkehrssicherheit" geht könnten wir noch Glück haben das sie es als Singletrail lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. August 2012)

an sich, seien wir mal ehrlich, war es abzusehen... ich ärgere mich dennoch tierisch, da haniel und insbesondere die neue strecke zum hometrail zählen... aber evtl das ganze nun öffentlich zu machen wäre vllt endlich mal der richtige weg.


----------



## Noklos (6. August 2012)

Das es absehbar war braucht hier jetzt keiner mehr zu sagen  
Das weiß ich auch...

Mit dem öffentlich machen brauchen wir erstmal noch nicht hier zu diskutieren, da werde ich die Tage/Wochen drüber informieren, wenn wir alles besprochen haben...


----------



## MirSch (6. August 2012)

das ist mehr als bitter! 
hatte letztens schon ein unwohles gefühl als ich die gemähten flächen gesehen habe.
bleibt zu hoffen das die die anderen strecken nicht im visier haben.


----------



## Noklos (6. August 2012)

Um es nochmal klarzustellen:
Die Strecke wurde bis zum letzten Sturz durchaus gedultet und sogar positiv von der Zeche gesehen, laut des Kerls der die Strecke abreißen musste...
Der Zeche geht es in keinem Falle um die naturräumlichen Eingriffe, sondern nur um die Versicherung, und dagegen werden wir etwas tun bzw unser bestes geben, das da eine Zukunft besteht.


----------



## norranz (6. August 2012)

Ich bin ja eher einer der stillen Mitleser hier, aber dazu muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Der Abriss der Strecke ist echt zum ... :kotz:
Auch ohne Dh oder Fr Bike konnte man dort sehr viel Spaß haben! 

Ich kann nur viel Erfolg dabei wünschen, das Ganze zu veröffentlichen.
Vielleicht bewegt sich ja doch nochmal wer bei der Zeche!

Mfg Sascha


----------



## DrJimbo (6. August 2012)

ich hab den bagger heute mittag noch gesehn, da war schon fast alles platt...

eigtl müsste doch jedem klar sein, wer sich auf der strecke mault, zahlt den arzt selbst und nicht die zeche!

es muss einen neuanfang geben, weil wo fährt man sonst ^^


----------



## Ani (6. August 2012)

das ist natürlich für den eimer.
leider sehe ich die chancen zeitnah etwas zu legalisieren nicht all zu optimistisch. der versuch der adler oberhausen vor ca. 1,5 jahren war nicht erfolgreich. die halde liegt noch im verantwortungsbereich der rag (wielange eigentlich noch, weiß das einer?) und auch wenn dort vielleicht persönlich keiner was gegen mtbler hat, scheint das interesse daran dort ein projekt mit einem verein o.ä. was zu machen eher nicht vorhanden. 
bei hoppenbruch hat mailingaktionen etc. ja wohl etwas gebracht, so wie ich verstanden habe stand jetzt statt komplettabriss "nur" ein umbau an, allerdings ist die ausgangslage da auch eine andere...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. August 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Das es absehbar war braucht hier jetzt keiner mehr zu sagen
> Das weiß ich auch...
> 
> Mit dem öffentlich machen brauchen wir erstmal noch nicht hier zu diskutieren, da werde ich die Tage/Wochen drüber informieren, wenn wir alles besprochen haben...





Noklos schrieb:


> Um es nochmal klarzustellen:
> Die Strecke wurde bis zum letzten Sturz durchaus gedultet und sogar positiv von der Zeche gesehen, laut des Kerls der die Strecke abreißen musste...
> Der Zeche geht es in keinem Falle um die naturräumlichen Eingriffe, sondern nur um die Versicherung, und dagegen werden wir etwas tun bzw unser bestes geben, das da eine Zukunft besteht.



bliebe zu hoffen, bleib auf jeden fall dran, mich interessierts auf jeden fall. falls hilfe benötigt wird, wäre ich soweit zeitlich für mich machbar, dabei.



DrJimbo schrieb:


> eigtl müsste doch jedem klar sein, wer sich auf der strecke mault, zahlt den arzt selbst und nicht die zeche!



gibt leider immer so idioten die dann alles versauen...


----------



## lordpoldy (6. August 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> das ist mehr als bitter!



Das stimmt!



iPad with Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (7. August 2012)

Das mit der Versicherung kann auch einfach nur Dummheit gewesen sein! Bei Unfällen meldet sich oftmals im Nachhinein die Krankenkasse um abzuklären ob eine Schädigung durch einen dritten vorlag. Die gucken ja auch ob die ihre kosten umlegen können. Wenn derjenige sich dann nix dabei gedacht hat u einfach nur sowas wie " ne ne, ich hab mich selbst mit'm Bike bei ner Abfahrt auf der Halde gemault" antwortet werden die ganz hell hörig!

Aber echt schade! Die line hat immer richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Master_A (7. August 2012)

Unfassbar das Ganze... 

Ich hoffe es wird irgendwann eine vernünftige dauerhafte Lösung geben. Wenn die Zeche ja erst mal nix dagegen hatte, dann sollte es doch möglich sein, einen Kompromiss zu finden. 

Die S-Line war ein super Trail und danke nochmal an die Erbauer. Ihr habt da so viel Zeit und Mühe investiert und dann dieses unrühmliche Ende. Zum


----------



## Der Toni (7. August 2012)

Werden Mittwoch mal hoch fahren, uns das ganze Desaster ankucken!


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (7. August 2012)

An manchen Orten stehen doch so Schiler, wie ''betreten nur auf eigene Gefahr''. Wenn die Zeche solche Schilder aufstellen ''würden'' wären die dann doch nicht mehr Haftbar, oder?


----------



## Harry-88 (7. August 2012)

RoseBEEFCAKE schrieb:


> An manchen Orten stehen doch so Schiler, wie ''betreten nur auf eigene Gefahr''. Wenn die Zeche solche Schilder aufstellen ''würden'' wären die dann doch nicht mehr Haftbar, oder?



da stehen auch schilder das es verboten isst abseits der weg zu fahren ......nunja wie die rechtslage da ist hab  ich keine ahnung .....sonst hätte ich ja n porsche in der garage


----------



## nukular2008 (7. August 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> da stehen auch schilder das es verboten sit abseits der weg zu fahren ......nunja wie die rechtslage da sit ahb ich keine ahnung .....sonst hätte ich ja n porsche in der garage



Porsche stellt jetzt auch Bikes her!? 

Ich denke auch nicht das man sich da einfach so aus der Haftung ziehen kann indem man ein Schild aufstellt. Genau wie man nicht einfach in die AGB schreiben kann, dass die per Fernabsatzgesetz geregelten 14 Tage nicht gelten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (7. August 2012)

mhh schade :/


----------



## Konso (7. August 2012)

[FONT="]Generell gibt es [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]aber [/FONT][FONT="]mittlerweile Nutzungskonzepte für solche Sachen, die den Eigentümer von der Haftpflicht entbinden...[/FONT]


----------



## Harry-88 (7. August 2012)

Konso schrieb:


> [FONT="]Generell gibt es [/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#1F497D][FONT="]aber [/FONT][FONT="]mittlerweile Nutzungskonzepte für solche Sachen, die den Eigentümer von der Haftpflicht entbinden...[/FONT]





und genau DAS brauchen wir


----------



## Konso (7. August 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> und genau DAS brauchen wir



Ich schau mal, ob ich bischen mehr Infos dazu bekomme...


----------



## Ani (7. August 2012)

es gibt ja genug Beispiele für legale Spots, Grafenwald Dirtspot, Wuppertal DH, Hoppenbruch... muss halt gewollt sein...


----------



## s4shhh (7. August 2012)

Nur mal so am Rande: an der Halde Norddeutschland wurde eine Strecke ja auch offiziell aufgebaut. Und das ist nicht lange her, die Leute müssen auf jeden Fall wissen welche Vorraussetzungen es zu erfüllen gilt.


----------



## roadspeedy (8. August 2012)

Namen Namen Namen....
Wenn jemand einen Kontakt hat immer nur her damit! 
PM an Niklas oder mich!


----------



## s4shhh (8. August 2012)

google ist dein Freund 

http://s364792129.website-start.de/sportangebote/freeride-downhill/
*Kontakt*


SG Neukirchen-Vluyn
Holtmannstr. 10
47506 Neukirchen-Vluyn

Telefon: +49 2845 2207 
Fax: +49 2845 948677
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Konso (8. August 2012)

Ich hatte Niklas schon eine Info zukommen lassen. Der DIMB setzt sich
ja auch für solche Dinge ein. Die haben auf ihrer Seite eine Menge Infos und Referenzprojekte. Dazu gibt es sicherlich auf deren Seite eine Kontaktperson, mit der man sprechen kann.

Gruß
Konso


----------



## DC. (8. August 2012)

Ohne die Story im Detail zu kennen kann ich aus planungs-/genehmigungsrechtlicher Erfahrung dazu raten einen Verein (der später die Patenschaft für die Strecke übernimmt) zu gründen, euch mit dem Eigentümer der Halde (RVR und/oder Zeche?) in Verbindung zu setzen. 
Ich denke das es bei euch ähnlich wie bei uns auf der Hoppenbruch gelaufen ist. Eine geduldete Strecke wird/wurde dicht gemacht. Nun wollt ihr die Strecke legalisieren.
Ich habe selber Kontakt zu den Leuten von der Halde Norddeutschland. Bei denen ist das ähnlich gelaufen. 
Der dimb kann auch noch helfen, wobei die auch "nur" Tips geben können wen ihr fragen/beteiligen sollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyWay (9. August 2012)

So schlimm sieht's aber garnicht aus. Klar ist einiges kaputt, aber andererseits hat das so wie es jetzt aussieht auch viel Potenzial! 
Glaub das war ne Eigentor...


----------



## Harry-88 (9. August 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> So schlimm sieht's aber garnicht aus. Klar ist einiges kaputt, aber andererseits hat das so wie es jetzt aussieht auch viel Potenzial!
> Glaub das war ne Eigentor...




jop habs mir auch angeguckt heute ......


----------



## Ti-Max (9. August 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> So schlimm sieht's aber garnicht aus. Klar ist einiges kaputt, aber andererseits hat das so wie es jetzt aussieht auch viel Potenzial!
> Glaub das war ne Eigentor...



Werde den Gedanken auch nicht los. Werde mal die Tage schauen


----------



## Der Toni (9. August 2012)

Bin auch gestern den "Trümmer-Trail" runter gefahren. Denke, in ein paar Wochen ist der wieder eingefahren. Nur das Teilstück, wo das Steinfeld war, brauch wohl etwas mehr Zuneigung.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. August 2012)

ich gehe aber schlicht von aus, das neue baumaßnahmen sicher nur ärger machen werden...

jetzt wo es einmal da stress gab, werden die wohl öfter mal ein auge auf den hang werfen.


----------



## Noklos (9. August 2012)

Ich finds auch keine gute Idee den jetzt runterzufahren, ganz ehrlich! was nützt uns das? Dadurch wird der Boden an manchen Stellen nur wieder hart durch ständige drüberfahren und wenn wir die chance bekommen zu bauen, ist es noch mehr arbeit... 
außerdem macht die strecke so wirklich keinen spaß!

ich bin also sehr dafür, dass die strecke nicht mehr gefahren wird, bis wir was neues wissen!!!


----------



## Harry-88 (9. August 2012)

sehe ich auch so .....bin schön n anderen trail runter dan ins rotbachtal rein bis zum heidhof  dan wieder zum tetraeder !


----------



## Ti-Max (9. August 2012)

Auch wieder wahr, was Noklos schreibt ...


----------



## WRC206 (10. August 2012)

Oha. Kaum guckt man mal ein paar Tage hier nicht rein verpasst man jede Menge. 

Zunächst mal auch von mir ein dickes "verdammt" das die schöne Strecke Platt gemacht wurde. Ihr hattet da wirklich viel Arbeit reingesteckt. 
Eure Idee eine legale Lösung zu finden ist super und wenn ihr Unterstützung braucht will ich gerne sehen ob ich euch irgendwie behilflich sein kann. 

Mein Vater hat bis Anfang des Jahres noch bei Prosper gearbeitet und die Halden fielen so weit ich weiß mit unter seine Zuständigkeit. Ich kann ja mal versuchen ob ich über ihn einen Kontakt zum aktuell zuständigen herstellen kann oder was ich sonst noch für Informationen dazu bekommen könnte. 

Jetzt noch was anderes...ist dieses Wochenende jemand oben zum fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (10. August 2012)

Das wäre wirklich klasse!


----------



## Dealcrasher (12. August 2012)

Wollte heute endlich mal mit einem Kollegen zur Halde Haniel und jetzt muss ich lesen das die Abfahrt platt gemacht worden ist :-(


----------



## BassTee (13. August 2012)

Werde Morgen auch mal gucken fahren...


----------



## Konso (17. August 2012)

Gibt es in der Zwischenzeit irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Der Toni (17. August 2012)

... würd ich auch gern wissen....


----------



## KHUJAND (20. August 2012)

hallo Leute bin wieder im lande... ist natürlich sehr sehr schade wg. dem Trail,- war aber abzusehen. 

genau wie damals in Vonderort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

was los hier  gibts infos ? 
komme diese woche leider nicht zur halde. 
(fussball technisch viel um die ohren.)


----------



## Darth (22. August 2012)

der trail is halt komplett wech... haben scheinbar schon welche versucht runterzufahren aber es ist unfahrbahr bzw. macht so definitiv keinen spass... mal gucken was sich in zukunft ergibt. nun werden wohl die andren abfahrten wieder mehr genutzt...
im rotbachtal haben mal wieder fleissige (ich spekuliere: hundebesitzer) bäume in großen mengen auf die wege geschafft... o-ton als ich nen bunnyhop über nen stamm machte: hoffentlich fliegste auffe fresse! 
traurig wenn einem der sport so schwer gemacht wird.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

Darth schrieb:


> der trail is halt komplett wech... haben scheinbar schon welche versucht runterzufahren aber es ist unfahrbahr bzw. macht so definitiv keinen spass... mal gucken was sich in zukunft ergibt. nun werden wohl die andren abfahrten wieder mehr genutzt...
> im rotbachtal haben mal wieder fleissige (ich spekuliere: hundebesitzer) bäume in großen mengen auf die wege geschafft... o-ton als ich nen bunnyhop über nen stamm machte: hoffentlich fliegste auffe fresse!
> traurig wenn einem der sport so schwer gemacht wird.



es ist echt traurig...  ein Mountainbiker ist bei so vielen leuten mitlerweile ein hass objeckt geworden.


----------



## Harry-88 (23. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es ist echt traurig...  ein Mountainbiker ist bei so vielen leuten mitlerweile ein hass objeckt geworden.



so amcht das hobby doch echt fast kein bock mehr .....  machen wir n RR oder Trekking gruppe auf ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

@Darth ich noch mal... wie siehst du das kann man den trail nicht wieder irgendwie einfahren,- das zumin. ein single-trail runter geht... wenn auch keine sprünge drinn sein dürfen.


----------



## OneWheeler (23. August 2012)

Darth schrieb:


> ..
> im rotbachtal haben mal wieder fleissige (ich spekuliere: hundebesitzer) bäume in großen mengen auf die wege geschafft... o-ton als ich nen bunnyhop über nen stamm machte: hoffentlich fliegste auffe fresse!
> traurig wenn einem der sport so schwer gemacht wird.



Die Bäume hat vermutlich der Förster für den Hiesfelderwald, dort platzieren lassen, um den Weg für alle zusperren. 
Der Weg soll ganz entfallen, FFH Gebiet, deshalb wurde auch schon die Brücke über den Rotbach abgerissen.....


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Die Bäume hat vermutlich der Förster für den Hiesfelderwald, dort platzieren lassen, um den Weg für alle zusperren.
> Der Weg soll ganz entfallen, FFH Gebiet, deshalb wurde auch schon die Brücke über den Rotbach abgerissen.....


na super...  

ich kann mich noch erinner als das baden im heidesee erlaubt war,
mit all dem getier im/auf dem wasser,- nun ist das baden dort  schon lange verboten, und erstaunlicher weise sieht man auch kein getrier mehr (enten usw) 
man sieht sogar den see vor lauter bäume nicht mehr. 

nun wird es dem wald genau so ergehen.  

 scheiss grüne. :kotz:


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. August 2012)

..wann warst du zuletzt am Heidsee???
Da war letzten Sonntag der See mit Badegästen gespickt!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> ..wann warst du zuletzt am Heidsee???
> Da war letzten Sonntag der See mit Badegästen gespickt!



Dieter 
das Baden ist darin verboten, wg. Privatbesitz... normalerweise gibts dafür geldstrafen+anzeige. 

der letzte sonntag war ne ausnahme.


----------



## NoPussyWay (24. August 2012)

Also ich wohn fast da, und das Baden war schon immer verboten! Es hält sich nur keiner dran! Und wenn da so viele sind sagt auch keiner was! Was wollen die auch machen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. August 2012)

...hinterher schwimmen...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2012)

zurück zum thema.


----------



## Darth (24. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Darth ich noch mal... wie siehst du das kann man den trail nicht wieder irgendwie einfahren,- das zumin. ein single-trail runter geht... wenn auch keine sprünge drinn sein dürfen.



naja, die ersten beiden abfahrten gehen... danach wird es nur noch sandig und steil... da müsste man mal mit ner schüppe den hang gerade ziehen und dann einfahren  sosnt unfahrbar.


----------



## Noklos (24. August 2012)

Jo das macht natürlich viel spaß 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## yakuza87 (26. August 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Jo das macht natürlich viel spaß dann
> 
> Viel Erfolg




beste antwort


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2012)

yakuza87 schrieb:


> beste antwort



 heee ?


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2012)

Was ist das hier: Kindergarten?


----------



## Konso (27. August 2012)

Ich dacht auch eher, das "man" sich zusammen findet und entsprechende Aktionen einleitet. Mit den Infos, die man hat, wie Ansprechpartner, DIMB, .. könnte man schon was machen. 

Woran hakt es denn hier?

Aus Mails habe ich verstanden, das sich dies die Erbauer auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.

Die letzten Antworten haben jedenfalls nicht dazu beigetragen.

Gruß
Konso


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

Traurige und beschÃ¤mende Action seitens des Bergwerks Haniel. . . 
 keinerlei achtung fÃ¼r das erbaute, und dem fleiÃ der erbauer. 
da lÃ¤sst ein Paragraphen-Fuzzi willkÃ¼rlich und ohne jegliches FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl
 die strecke platt machen, an der so viele leute ihner spass hatten.

trauriges und armseliges deutschland,-
 dernen BÃ¼rger und Politiker lieblingswort   ACHTUNG und VERBOTEN ! ist. :kotz:      


evtl. ist die strecke ja noch als singletrail zu retten, wir mÃ¼ssen versuchen dort in kÃ¼rze einen weg reinzufahren, damit das gestrÃ¼pp welches teilweise in die strecke miteingepflanz wurde nicht alles zuwuchert, 
gegen einen normalen weg "ohne sprunghÃ¼gel"  darf die Halde Haniel nichts gegen haben. 

der sprungfraktion wÃ¼rde ich vorschlagen, ihr baut euch âIm Dschungelâ da wo niemand hinkommt ganz versteckt (gibt genug stellen auf der halde)  einen fetten drop, und tobt euch da aus... 
legale bzw. fÃ¼r jedermann sichtbare strecken mit sprunghÃ¼glen wird die halde haniel niemals dulden, begreift es endlich ! ! !  


die alte grafenwalder strecke ist absolut zugewuchert und verkommen,
tiefe rinnen, laub  und gestrÃ¼pp sÃ¤umen den kompl. weg runter.
Dort wieder was fahrbares herzustellen ist nur mit riesen aufwand mÃ¶glich.

nun wird der kreuzweg geballert... mit reichlich vorprogrammierten Ã¤rger. 


DANKE Bergwerk Haniel. . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDeep (28. August 2012)

Bei allem verständlichen Ärger, dass eine liebevoll instand gehaltene Strecke planiert wurde, finde ich sollte man hier aber mal etwas die Schuldzuweisung runterfahren. 

Haniel hat das alles sehr lang geduldet! Ich persönlich muss gestehen, dass ich davon sogar überrascht bin, wie lang das gut ging. Es gab hier auch oft genug Ärger, weil selbsternannte Streckenbauer es übertrieben hatten. Und man muss einfach Nachvollziehen, dass irgendwann ein kritischer Punkt überschritten ist, der Haniel zum Handeln zwingt. Wenn dieses Ich-denken so weiter geht, ist der Kreuzweg als nächstes dran. 

Man sollte einfach jetzt mal mit Vernunft an die Sache ran gehen und überlegen, ob künstliche Sprünge und Brettern in voller Geschwindigkeit in der freien Wildbahn mit dem nötigen Verantwortungsbewusstsein kompatibel sind. 
Der nächste Schritt sollte sein mit Haniel in Kontakt zu treten und einen Weg zu finden mit dem ALLE leben können.


----------



## Konso (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> legale bzw. für jedermann sichtbare strecken mit sprunghüglen wird die halde haniel niemals dulden, begreift es endlich ! ! !
> 
> nun wird der kreuzweg geballert... mit reichlich vorprogrammierten ärger.



Ich habe eher das Gefühl, das die Meinungen einfach total auseinander laufen. Da werden persönliche Meinungen mit Konzeptansätzen vermischt.

Zunächst muss es sicher Leute geben, die den Hut aufsetzen und sich engagieren wolllen. In Gesprächen, die auch vorbereitet werden müssen, sollte man die Lage klar darlegen inkl. Unterstützung von bereits erfolgreichen Umsetzungen. Die Gegenseite muss man sich auch anhören. Aktuell wird auch Wunschdenken und viel Interpretation mit rein gemischt.

Ich habe hier noch keine offizielle Info o.ä. mal gelesen, nur "die werden sagen, das", "Ich habe gehört", ...

Wie sich eine Strecke darstellt, ist eine zweite Frage, die man immer noch klären kann.

Ob 

Gruß
Konso


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

dann mal los... verabreden wir uns doch "mal wieder" zum gespräch. 

ich denke solange dort  schutt betrieb herrscht und die zeche noch in betrieb ist,- wird es nix mit legalen strecken.


----------



## Harry-88 (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann mal los... verabreden wir uns doch "mal wieder" zum gespräch.
> 
> ich denke solange dort  schutt betrieb herrscht und die zeche noch in betrieb ist,- wird es nix mit legalen strecken.



seh ich auch so .....gleich erstmal gucken wie´s da oben aussieht , muss ja mein wochenende ausnutzen 

und mal Fotos vom Helius machen , neh Khujand ?


----------



## frohrider666 (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann mal los... verabreden wir uns doch "mal wieder" zum gespräch.
> 
> ich denke solange dort  schutt betrieb herrscht und die zeche noch in betrieb ist,- wird es nix mit legalen strecken.



Traurig, aber leider Wahr!


----------



## OneWheeler (28. August 2012)

Hallo,

das sah mal andersaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

Viele Worte, keine Taten, für nichts tun noch Applaus! ...


----------



## Master_A (28. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich denke solange dort  schutt betrieb herrscht und die zeche noch in betrieb ist,- wird es nix mit legalen strecken.


Du denkst nur, aber wissen tut es keiner so genau. 

Ich finde Konso und TheDeep haben da schon recht. Wenn man hier jetzt "nur" rum jammert und den Kopf frühzeitig in den Sand steckt wird es wirklich nichts. Es bringt auch nichts sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen, wer was wann zu viel gebaut hat oder nicht. Fakt ist: Die Strecke wie sie einst war ist weg. 
Jetzt sollte ein vernünftiges Rahmenkonzept gebildet werden, indem geklärt wird, was getan werden kann, damit auch Haniel da evtl. mitspielen wird. Wenn man gleich wieder mit 5m Drops kommt wird das wahrscheinlich eher nichts. Man sollte erst mal kleine Brötchen backen.
Und da muss man, wie Konso schon geschrieben hat, sich auch mal die Argumente der "gegnerischen" Seite in einem vernünftigen Rahmen anhören, warum z.B. die Strecke weg gemacht wurde. Und warum gerade jetzt und nicht schon früher etc.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

wer stellt den kontakt zum werk her... ?

WRC206 wollte doch mal anfragen.


----------



## roadspeedy (28. August 2012)

Es haben auf den letzten Seiten einige über die aktuell leider nicht zufriedenstellende Situation auf der Halde geschrieben.
Wie sich vermutlich alle denken können sind besonders die Erbauer der neuen Strecke am meisten schockiert und frustriert.
Bitte lasst ihnen etwas Zeit (nicht um es psychisch zu verarbeiten  ). Es wird daran gearbeitet die Situation zu ändern. 
Vorstöße von einzelnen Leuten sind mit Sicherheit gut gemeint, helfen bei einem geplant, konstruktiven Vorgehen leider nicht.
Bitte wartet einfach noch ein paar Wochen. Was in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht geklappt hat, kann man jetzt nicht in 2 Wochen erwarten.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

nicht jeder hat zugriff auf eure 
"Facebook Halde Haniel Biker"


----------



## Noklos (28. August 2012)

Die Gruppe hat mit der ganzen Aktion hier NICHTS zu tun!!!
Bin selbst kein Fan der dortigen Gruppen und Mancher Personen 

Den Rest hat roadspeedy bereits gesagt


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Die Gruppe hat mit der ganzen Aktion hier NICHTS zu tun!!!
> Bin selbst kein Fan der dortigen Gruppen und Mancher Personen
> 
> Den Rest hat roadspeedy bereits gesagt


 wusste ich nicht... dachte ihr bekackelt alles auf facebook oder so.

wie gesagt... Tim und Nicklas BITTE  haltet uns auf dem auf dem laufenden,- ok. 

für geheimnisskrämereien ist jetzt nicht der zeitpunkt,- um die ganze situation tot zu schweigen schon garnicht.


----------



## TheDeep (28. August 2012)

nicht krumm nehmen, Khujand, aber dir merkt man schon ein bisschen an, dass man dir ein Spielzeug weg genommen hat ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2012)

TheDeep schrieb:


> nicht krumm nehmen, Khujand, aber dir merkt man schon ein bisschen an, dass man dir ein Spielzeug weg genommen hat ;-)



nicht nur mir... 
es war bisher die genialste strecke die jehh auf der halde haniel gebaut wurde. 

deshalb ist es doch so traurig,- für alle denke ich.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nicht nur mir... deshalb ist es doch so traurig,- für alle denke ich.


Zitat Helge Schneider "sei nicht traurig  kleine meisenmann"

Ist doch immer so,_ irgend wer wirds schon versauen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeman (3. September 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Die Bäume hat vermutlich der Förster für den Hiesfelderwald, dort platzieren lassen, um den Weg für alle zusperren.
> Der Weg soll ganz entfallen, FFH Gebiet, deshalb wurde auch schon die Brücke über den Rotbach abgerissen.....



Welche Brücke wurde abgerissen??


----------



## NoPussyWay (3. September 2012)

Die Verbindungsbrücke zum Hauptweg in der Mitte.


----------



## joeman (3. September 2012)

ah, ok. Benutze ich fast nie, daher habe ich das gar nicht bemerkt.

Aber hoffentlich kein Indiz für eine anstehende Wegsperrung .
Vor Jahren hat mich mal so ein Forstmensch im unteren Drittel des Rotbachtrails angehalten und gefragt, ob ich denn nicht wüßte, dass das Mountainbiken hier verboten sei, weil kein offizieller Waldweg . 
Ich hab den wohl angeguckt wie Auto und freundlich gesagt, dass ich das tatsächlich nicht wüßte und in den knapp 40 Jahren vorher (seit dem kenn ich diesen Trail) dies auch noch keiner mir gegenüber erwähnt habe und die Hundebesitzer, Spaziergänger, Fahrradfahrer, Reiter.... dies wohl auch nicht wüßten.

Mal abwarten, wenn das auch noch wegfallen würde...

So, nun aber wieder ca. 3 km in Richtung Süd-Ost.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2012)

den  Rotbachtrail fahre ich fast garnicht mehr... so viel ärger immer


----------



## Harry-88 (3. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> den  Rotbachtrail fahre ich fast garnicht mehr... so viel ärger immer




ich oft genug nie probleme   augen zu und durch


----------



## OneWheeler (5. September 2012)

Hi,

da dürfte der Förster so wohl nicht recht gehabt haben. 
Hier ein Urteil zum Begriff feste Wege auf denen man Radfahren darf:
http://www.igsz.eu/RV/VG-K_14-K-5008()07.pdf

Aber es stimmt schon der Förster will den Weg zurückbauen lassen um dem Schutzgebiet dort mehr genüge zu tun....

Aber eigendlich ist der Förster hier im Wort, zur Erinnerung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=199680&highlight=rotbach
Wenn er jetzt sperren will, sollten wir das mal öffetlich machen.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## skaster (5. September 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da dürfte der Förster so wohl nicht recht gehabt haben.
> Hier ein Urteil zum Begriff feste Wege auf denen man Radfahren darf:
> ...



Sehr schön finde ich die rot markierte Stelle des von dir zitiertem NRZ-Artikel. Hat die schon jemand gesehen? Immerhin stammt das Ganze aus 2006.



OneWheeler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> aus dem NRZ Archiv
> "Trampelpfade sind auch für Reifen tabu
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2012)

wir haben schon genug ärger aufe halde...
 kein bock mich mit diesem förster gesindel wg. dem Rotbachtrail  noch auszutauschen.
:kotz:
die kapieren doch ehh nix...


----------



## OneWheeler (6. September 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Sehr schön finde ich die rot markierte Stelle des von dir zitiertem NRZ-Artikel. Hat die schon jemand gesehen? Immerhin stammt das Ganze aus 2006.



Was glaubst du wohl warum ich das nochmal nach vorne hole.

Hat jemand Kontakte zur Presse?
Wenn immer nur einer Vorstellig wird, bringt das nicht viel.
Das etwas nötig ist, dürften die Starterzahlen bei den CTF´s sein in Bot und Dinslaken zeigen.
Bei 700 Starter an einem Tag, dafür müssten fast 32 Fußballspiele in einer Stadt am Sonntag statt finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2012)

Dieses unsägliche abartige Pack...  (ich würde auf sie scharf schiessen lassen) 
all die skupturen und kupfer tafeln auf dem krezweg sind abgeflext und abtransportiert worden, von diesen osteuropäeischen metaldieben . . .  
zu guter letzt haben sie mit dem auto die tür bzw. die ganze wand vom feuermelde häuschen eingedrückt und dort fast alles mitgehen lassen. 
in der hölle sollen sie schmoren,- 


über die strecke habe ich auch gesprochen,- es wird dort keine strecke mehr geduldet... all die arbeit die strecke wieder herzustellen ist zwecklos.


----------



## mau (7. September 2012)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, Arthur.
Wir waren Dienstag und gestern Morgen unterwegs und haben RAG-Mitarbeiter bei der Demontage der Schilder gesehen 
Es mögen vllt welche gestohlen worden sein, aber der Großteil war noch vorhanden.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2012)

mau schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, Arthur.
> Wir waren Dienstag und gestern Morgen unterwegs und haben RAG-Mitarbeiter bei der Demontage der Schilder gesehen
> Es mögen vllt welche gestohlen worden sein, aber der Großteil war noch vorhanden.



weil im unternen breich schon alle weg waren... hat man die restlichen in sicherheit gebracht.


----------



## mau (8. September 2012)

Ähm...nein


----------



## 2Pac (11. September 2012)

Winterberg 2012.


----------



## OneWheeler (12. September 2012)

und wo ist das Bild von der Landung...
Ansonsten Respekt, bin da bisher nur rechts neben dir runter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> und wo ist das Bild von der Landung...
> .



was willst du mit nem bild von der landung ?
(foto habe ich gemacht)


----------



## mz33 (12. September 2012)

Hallo

mal ne frage nebenbei. Bin seid kurzen nach langer Abwesenheit wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs. Nach Hoppenbruch, Duisburger Stadtwald und Willingen wollte ich mal fragen wo ich am. besten Strecken auf unserer Halde finde. Suche paar Möglichkeiten nach Feierabend etwas auf dem Bike zu toben. Wollte am We mit der Frau die Rothbachrouter fahren und könnte mir dann schonmal einen Eindruck machen.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2012)




----------



## mz33 (13. September 2012)

??? wie kann ich das jetzt verstehen ???


----------



## joeman (13. September 2012)

Wenn du die letzten Beiträge liest, wirst du feststellen, dass hier gerade der Verlust DER Strecke an der Halde betrauert wird, die von der RAG platt gemacht wurde, so kannst du das verstehen . 

Nun bleibt nicht mehr viel, außer Kreuzweg runter (viel Betrieb) oder diverse verstecktere und steilere Trails oder halt die offiziellen Wege.

Übrigens...
Rotbachtrail war VOR dem Regen super zu fahren, kaum Matsch und auch (fast) keine mutwillig platzierten  Baumhindernisse


----------



## mz33 (13. September 2012)

aso ok


----------



## Harry-88 (14. September 2012)

joeman schrieb:


> Wenn du die letzten Beiträge liest, wirst du feststellen, dass hier gerade der Verlust DER Strecke an der Halde betrauert wird, die von der RAG platt gemacht wurde, so kannst du das verstehen .
> 
> Nun bleibt nicht mehr viel, außer Kreuzweg runter (viel Betrieb) oder diverse verstecktere und steilere Trails oder halt die offiziellen Wege.
> 
> ...





so sieht das aus nunja .....gehts weiter so ....fahr ich 26er n Race-hardtail

Rotbachtal war doch gestern wieder richtig schön fluffig ...genau wie haniel, vorallem schön leer


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Hat irgendeiner eine Ahnung wer sich  da hingelegt hat auf der Strecke!?!?!?
> 
> Ich will wissen wer das war...



NIEMAND hat sich hingelegt und Haniel angezeigt, solch ein schwachsinn der dort verbreitet wurde. 

die -S- Line wurde lange zeit  geduldet,- 
weil die bauart dieser strecke (nicht wg. den sprüngen) den kompl. hang gefährdet, und jeder zeit abrutschen könnte, hat die halde reagiert und dort dicht gemacht... 
und nicht wg. einem 15 jährigen der sich haste nicht gesehen hat . 

unter strengster "beobachtung"  ist nun der kreuzweg, (abfahrt) sobald dort jemand verletzt wird , wird auch dort kompl. geschlossen.

Halde Haniel ist nur bis 2018 offen,- danach geht die halde an´s land über evtl. könnte man dann Bauen wie auf der Halde Hoppenbruch .


übrigens... bin gestern die -S- Line kompl. durchgefahren.


----------



## OneWheeler (17. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> unter strengster "beobachtung"  ist nun der kreuzweg, (abfahrt) sobald dort jemand verletzt wird , wird auch dort kompl. geschlossen.
> 
> Halde Haniel ist nur bis 2018 offen,- danach geht die halde an´s land über evtl. könnte man dann Bauen wie auf der Halde Hoppenbruch .
> 
> ...



Hallo KHUJAND,
schön das das mal einer klar stellt

Das mit 2018 hast du von wem gehört?
Wenn es an den RVR geht dann wäre es nicht das Land, sondern die Städte Bottrop und Oberhausen, das wäre auch für uns besser.(das ist die Info die ich habe)

Aber nicht nur der Kreuzweg ist unter Beobachtung, sondern auch die Wege Richtung Postweg/ Kichhellenerstr. die die Aufgänge zur Halde kreuzen, auch hier sollen die Sprünge planiert werden (Info vom "Haldenwart" der RAG)

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Der Toni (17. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> NIEMAND hat sich hingelegt und Haniel angezeigt, solch ein schwachsinn der dort verbreitet wurde.
> 
> die -S- Line wurde lange zeit  geduldet,-
> weil die bauart dieser strecke (nicht wg. den sprüngen) den kompl. hang gefährdet, und jeder zeit abrutschen könnte, hat die halde reagiert und dort dicht gemacht...
> ...



Kompletter Hang abrutschen, naja. Weder Breite des Trails noch Hangneigung machen mir da Sorgen. Aber könnte man ja Rasen sähen.
Der Haldenwart sollte sich mal lieber die Süd-Ost Seite der Halde ansehen und sich mit seinem Bagger um die Riesen-Erosionsabgänge kümmern.
DAS macht mir Sorgen!
btw. Die Geschichte mit dem 15jährigen (hab sie auch vom Turmwächter gehört) halte ich auch für ein Märchen. 2 Tage nachdem der untere Teil des Trails von Herkulesstauden befreit und dort gemäht wurde, rückte der Bagger an. Kann man sich ja 1+1 zusammen reimen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo KHUJAND,
> schön das das mal einer klar stellt
> 
> Das mit 2018 hast du von wem gehört?
> ...



Das dort 2018 schluss ist sagte mir der "Haldenwart" mit dem schw. Rover, er ist der oberaufseher dort. 
ganz genau weiss er auch noch nicht an wen dann die halde geht.

die anderen wege sind ihm z.Z. egal,- hauptmerkmal ist der single trail kreuzweg, dort kamen (und kommen) vermehrt beschwerden über biker.

desweitern sind im untern bereich einige skulpturen angezündet und mitgenommen worden.
das lt. info "Haldenwart" 


Der Wolfgang aus der feuerwehrbude ist nur ein Rentner, der gerne und viel (blödsinn) redet.


----------



## Der Toni (17. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> D
> 
> Der Wolfgang aus der feuerwehrbude ist nur ein Rentner, der gerne und viel (blödsinn) redet.



Und der Wolfgang hat die Geschichte mit dem 15 jährigen von genau dem Haldenwart mit dem Jeep gehört. Also scheint das mit dem Blödsinn erzählen doch recht weit verbreitet auf der Halde zu sein.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Und der Wolfgang hat die Geschichte mit dem 15 jährigen von genau dem Haldenwart mit dem Jeep gehört. Also scheint das mit dem Blödsinn erzählen doch recht weit verbreitet auf der Halde zu sein.



man suchte einen schuldigen... und hat sich diese geschichte ausgedacht.


----------



## joeman (17. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> übrigens... bin gestern die -S- Line kompl. durchgefahren.



Projekt: "Singeltrail einfahren"? 

PS: Vorsicht am Geldautomaten!! Der Wolfgang kennt eine, die ist beobachtet worden beim Bares abheben. Mit der Kohle auf den Friedhof und schwupps... überfallen worden!! Also immer schön über die Schulter schauen...


----------



## Der Toni (18. September 2012)

joeman schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Vorsicht am Geldautomaten!! Der Wolfgang kennt eine, die ist beobachtet worden beim Bares abheben. Mit der Kohle auf den Friedhof und schwupps... überfallen worden!! Also immer schön über die Schulter schauen...



Die Geschichte glaub ich schon eher. (Ich frag mich nur, was die Dame mit der ganzen Kohle aufn Friedhof wollte?)


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2012)

joeman schrieb:


> Projekt: "Singeltrail einfahren"?



bin dabei... 
die -S- Line ist z.Z. ne super CC Strecke .


----------



## OneWheeler (18. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin dabei...
> die -S- Line ist z.Z. ne super CC Strecke .



stimmt lässt sich super fahren


----------



## MirSch (18. September 2012)

schaue ich mir gleich auch mal an. werde gegen halb 5 mit dem aufstieg beginnen


----------



## Noklos (18. September 2012)

Mirko: dann sehen wir uns gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry-88 (18. September 2012)

da ist einiges los... war heute vormittag vor ort....bin mal gespannt wie lange die "DH" so bestehen bleibt ....

was sit eig mit der Do.-Runde ?? nichts mehr? haben jetzt ja einige "touren" räder hier neben den FR/DH Bikes


----------



## joeman (18. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin dabei...
> die -S- Line ist z.Z. ne super CC Strecke .



bin kurz nach der Baggerzerstöraktion da runter; das war kein wirkliches Vergnügen ! 
Aber scheint ja jetzt wohl besser zu sein. Werde ich das nächste mal antesten. 
Hoffentlich rutscht dann der Hang nicht ab, mein Lawinenpiepser hat nen defekten Akku....


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. September 2012)

Habe gestern das erste Mal die alte-neue DH gesehen - da wird ja ordentlich gearbeitet. Für mich ist leider sehr vieles (noch) nicht fahrbar, aber ich gebe nicht auf - einige Stellen sollten nach etwas üben besser gehen - nur die Sprünge haben mir leider sehr oft eine dermaßen bescheidene Anfahrt und/oder Landung dass ich die Finger davon lasse.


----------



## Der Toni (19. September 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> stimmt lässt sich super fahren



DAS ist jetzt wirklich übertrieben.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> DAS ist jetzt wirklich übertrieben.



er meint wohl "ein"fahren.


----------



## Harry-88 (20. September 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> er meint wohl "ein"fahren.



denke ich auch 

was ist den mit einem massen "ein"fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (20. September 2012)

Verdammt amüsant hier mitzulesen ... 

Fahrt ihr das mal ein!


----------



## Big Drop 18 (20. September 2012)

kein wunder dass der kreuzweg trail unter beobachtung steht so wie da einige runter preschen... erstaunlich dass da noch nix ernstes passiert ist. da muss nur einmal ne family mit paar kleinen kindern hoch laufen dann wars das mit radfahren auf der halde.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. September 2012)

Kurzes Danke an die 5-er Gruppe die mir auf dem DH den Tip gab eine Abfahrt direkt (gerade) zu fahren statt mit der Kurve. Klappte echt problemlos - aber die Kurve nehme ich die Tage wieder in Angriff (rechts liegt mir leider nicht sooo gut, aber das wird schon).


----------



## Noklos (20. September 2012)

Kein Problem 

Die Dh ist echt cool geworden und gut zu fahren!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (21. September 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> 
> Die Dh ist echt cool geworden und gut zu fahren!



Naja - zu weiten Teilen gebe ich Dir Recht (auch wenn noch teilweise über meinem Level), aber die beiden letzten Stücke (nach der oben genannten Abfahrt) finde ich persönlich einfach ätzend - die tiefen Schlaglöcher nehmen einem auf dem weichen Boden jeden Schwung - und dann brauche ich gar nicht mehr daran zu denken ob ich die kleinen Drops zwischen den Bäumen irgendwie angehen könnte.

Aber okay, ich bin da mit Sicherheit auch nicht das Maß der Dinge.


----------



## mz33 (24. September 2012)

Hey sagt mal war gestern mit nem Freund und unseren Frauen unterwegs an der Halde Haniel-Grafenmühle. Er meinte dann er hat da im Wald auf der Seite wo auch das Mongolischerestaurnt is letztens welche von der Strasse aus im Wald fahren sehen. Haben da leider keine Strecke oder Sprungelemente gefunden. Kann mir jemand mal erklären wo da was genau is? Hab mir nämlich heute mal spontan ne Woche Urlaub gegönnt


----------



## Harry-88 (24. September 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hey sagt mal war gestern mit nem Freund und unseren Frauen unterwegs an der Halde Haniel-Grafenmühle. Er meinte dann er hat da im Wald auf der Seite wo auch das Mongolischerestaurnt is letztens welche von der Strasse aus im Wald fahren sehen. Haben da leider keine Strecke oder Sprungelemente gefunden. Kann mir jemand mal erklären wo da was genau is? Hab mir nämlich heute mal spontan ne Woche Urlaub gegönnt




ist doch glaub ich nur normale trails ....


frei bei dem wetter .....ken ich


----------



## mz33 (24. September 2012)

da muss ich mal wenn das wetter am kreuzweg suchen gehen


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2012)

KRASS  nun müssen wir uns die halde zusätzlich mit freestyle golfer teilen. 



5000´ste Beitrag...


----------



## mz33 (30. September 2012)

^^ also jetzt erst recht Protektoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> ^^ also jetzt erst recht Protektoren



ein ball hat ne famlie um gute 2 meter verfehlt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. September 2012)

wo bleibt da die sicherheit? so nen ding will ich nich vorn kopp kriegen...


----------



## mz33 (30. September 2012)

auf keinen Fall das sind wahre geschosse


----------



## Mirko29 (30. September 2012)

Das ganze heißt übrigens Crossgolf und macht tierisch Spass  Allerdings muss man zwingend aufpassen wohin man spielt! Wir spielen z.b. grundsätzlich keine weiten Bälle, wenn jemand in der Nähe ist. Ist einfach viel zu gefährlich... Und nein, wir waren das nicht  Wenn ich mal zur Halde komm, dann nur mit Bike.


----------



## NoPussyWay (1. Oktober 2012)

Das war aber bestimmt ne Truppe von 15-20 Mann gestern!
Hab mir das auch so gedacht als die ihre Bälle oben über die Fläche vorm Kreuz gekloppt haben...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2012)

NoPussyWay schrieb:


> Das war aber bestimmt ne Truppe von 15-20 Mann gestern!



hatten die den leeren kasten bier mitgenommen, oder ist er samt flaschen in den büschen gelandet ´?


----------



## osbow (1. Oktober 2012)

Das waren mit Sicherheit die Ruhrpott-X-Golfer. Keine Sorge, die/wir schauen schon das da nichts passiert. Und ja, die/wir nehmen den Kasten Bier immer wieder mit.


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Oktober 2012)

So muss das. Sowohl das Bier mitbringen, als auch das Leergut wieder mitnehmen


----------



## mikeymark (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Kiste ist ja nachher eh leichter, sollte also dann kein Problem mehr sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (1. Oktober 2012)

So ist das. Deshalb wird auch schnell getrunken.


----------



## Der Toni (10. Oktober 2012)

... bevor wir auf der nächsten Seite verschwinden.


----------



## lordpoldy (10. Oktober 2012)

Trotz der Ferien nix los auf der Halde! Fahren die Leute hier noch Donnerstags?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

Poldy
ne kl.gruppe von 3 mann trifft sich nachher auf dem china-man parkpl. aber  nicht zum fahren .  

cooles Rad 
PS: heut is mittwoch


----------



## Harry-88 (10. Oktober 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Trotz der Ferien nix los auf der Halde! Fahren die Leute hier noch Donnerstags?



Genug los nur nicht an Haniel seit dem die Strecke platt ist...war in Herten RICHTIG gut was los ^^

denke einige fahren noch in die Bikeparks....


----------



## lordpoldy (10. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Poldy
> ne kl.gruppe von 3 mann trifft sich nachher auf dem china-man parkpl. aber  nicht zum fahren .
> 
> cooles Rad
> PS: heut is mittwoch



Gefahren bin ich heute ja schon.... Wozu treffen sich die drei Mann? War die letzte zeit sehr verhindert, Internet hab ich momentan auch nur auf dem Handy! Sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr das nächste mal irgendwo fahrt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wozu treffen sich die drei Mann?



PM kommt


----------



## Noklos (11. Oktober 2012)

Hmmmm was könnte man denn da machen auf der halde außer fahren?  

Wüsste jetzt nicht was es da noch gäbe...


----------



## der Digge (11. Oktober 2012)

Hat hier jemand ne vernünftige Adresse im Pott wo man bei ner MZ 66 (38er Standrohre) die Buchsen tauschen lassen kann oder zufällig hier jemand passendes Werkzeug?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2012)

David frag doch mal beim Gino an.   





soweit ich weiss hat er auch MZ ´ts da liegen gehabt.


----------



## yakuza87 (12. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> NIEMAND hat sich hingelegt und Haniel angezeigt, solch ein schwachsinn der dort verbreitet wurde.
> 
> die -S- Line wurde lange zeit  geduldet,-
> weil die bauart dieser strecke (nicht wg. den sprüngen) den kompl. hang gefährdet, und jeder zeit abrutschen könnte, hat die halde reagiert und dort dicht gemacht...
> ...



also was auf hoppenbruch gemacht wird kann man mit haniel gar nicht vergleichen denn die halde gehört dem rvr und nicht mehr der rag..zudem muss/soll man vereine gründen um eine art strecken pacht zu bekommen..bis jetzt wurde hoppenbruch auch nur geduldet wobei ein verein die hand drüber hatte, welcher so aber nicht mehr existiert..


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der RVR hatten am letzten Mitwoch (10.10.12) zu einem Rundentisch geladen.
Es ging um das Thema Mountainbike.
Dort waren Vertreter des RVR und der RAG Montan Immobilien, so wie Leute vom BDR und des Tourismus an der Ruhr. Unter den Teilnehmern waren auch viele, die selber Bike fahren, sowohl beim RVR wie auch beim BDR und auch aus dem Tourismus Bereich.
Kurz der Bedarf wurde erkannt. Man kann sich vorstellen von CC bis Downhill  Wege und Plätze für MTB´ler zur Verfügung stellen. Da wo eine erhöhte Unfallgefahr besteht, sollen die Biker die Verantwortung übernehmen, durch Vereine oder Betreibergesellschaften. Die Versicherung und Sicherung dieser Bereiche werden dann dem Pächtern übertragen. 
Ziel ist eine Lenkung des MTB Sports, damit weniger(am Besten keine) illegale Strecken mehr gebaut werden und mehr Sicherheit für die andere Nutzer der Wege im Ruhrgebiet.
Hier kann aber jeder von uns helfen, in dem er einfach Rücksicht nimmt und die Trailrules der DIMB beachtet.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules

Es wurde angeregt ein geschlossenes Wegenetz einzurichten, wie auch abgeschlossene Bereiche für eine Extremer Nutzung freizugeben, aber auch das einige Bereiche klar nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen (Naturschutz und Bereiche die "Überlaufen sind")
In kürze sollen weitere Treffen stattfinden.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## der Digge (13. Oktober 2012)

Klingt schonmal ganz gut


----------



## Noklos (14. Oktober 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der RVR hatten am letzten Mitwoch (10.10.12) zu einem Rundentisch geladen.
> Es ging um das Thema Mountainbike.
> ...





Ich denke auch, das ist eine super Neuigkeit! 
Die Gründung des Vereins, von welchem Roadspeedy, DerMo und andere bereits geredet haben ist nun in in der finalen Phase und so gut wie besiegelt...
Fast perfekt zu Onewheelers Rundem Tisch passend können wir nun also zur Rag gehen und unser Vorhaben mit ihnen diskutieren.
Die letzten Monate unserer Forschung haben auch ergeben, das der Bedarf legaler Strecken auch immer größer wird, zumal gerade jetzt in der Herbstzeit einige selbst Hand anlegen und STRECKEN BAUEN... Ich will jetzt keine Namen nennen  
Wir haben einige Gespräche geführt mit Personen, die auch am Hoppenbruch Problem beteiligt waren und nun ist der Zeitpunkt das ganze in Angriff zu nehmen, denn auch dort wird diese Woche wie bei uns ein Verein gegründet. 

Wir halten euch ab nun auf dem Laufenden und bitten noch um etwas Geduld, bis hoffentlich alles geklappt hat...

Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntagabend!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> der RVR hatten am letzten Mitwoch (10.10.12) zu einem Rundentisch geladen.



schön das du uns im vorfeld informiert hast.


----------



## black_sheep (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie wo und wann kann man dem Verein beitreten? Kann man die sazung schon lesen? Mehr Infos bitte. Würde mich vielleicht auch einbringen können. Ich denke mal ja mehr Mitglieder so ein Verein hat um so besser oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich versuche ne Bierflatrate fürs Vereinsheim zu bekommen 

Mal im ernst, lass die "Verantwortlichen" erstmal was auf die Beine stellen, ich denke das der Verein sich danach nicht über Mitglieder Mangel beschweren wird!

Die S-line war manchmal besser besucht als der Ettelsberg!


----------



## OneWheeler (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

sorry, aber auch ich wurde nicht direkt eingeladen, sondern der Landesverband des BDR hat mich gebeten mitzukommen. Ich hatte zwar gefagt ob ich noch jemanden mit bringen kann, aber das wurde abgelehnt.

Und von der geplanten Vereinsgründung habe ich erst danach erfahren.

Aber es wird weitere Sitzungen geben, da werde ich dann hier bzw. dem neuen Verein eine Info zukommen lassen.
Das ganze war ein Startschuss, wenn es um konkrete Projekte geht, müssen wir mal schauen wie der RVR und die RAG da an die Sache heran gehen wollen.

Gruß
ohnewheeler




KHUJAND schrieb:


> schön das du uns im vorfeld informiert hast.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2012)

also ist ohnewheeler nun unser vereinspräsi... *dafür*


----------



## Noklos (15. Oktober 2012)

Vereinspräsi WELCHES Vereins? 
Noch besteht für die Halde keiner, das wird sich die Woche ändern


----------



## mz33 (15. Oktober 2012)

sind ja interessante Entwicklungen. Bin gespannt wie sich das alles so seinen Weg geht.


----------



## buschhase (15. Oktober 2012)

Find es auch spitze! Danke für euer Engagement bisher! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2012)

Super wetter ist im anmarsch.  am WE mal ne runde drehen. 
dachte da so an samstag,-  ist wer oben ?


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Oktober 2012)

Könnte gut sein das ich auch mal wieder dahin komme, sag mal n uhrzeit?


----------



## lordpoldy (17. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Super wetter ist im anmarsch.  am WE mal ne runde drehen.
> dachte da so an samstag,-  ist wer oben ?



Wann und wie lange willst du es denn bunt treiben, bis mittags wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mz33 (18. Oktober 2012)

aldo ich muss leider passen is Derbytag.


----------



## lordpoldy (18. Oktober 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> aldo ich muss leider passen is Derbytag.



Deswegen will ich ja nur Vormittags fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2012)

schalker raus aus dem thread.


----------



## lordpoldy (18. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schalker raus aus dem thread.



Das ist der Frust weil ihr das RWE Derby verloren habt!


----------



## lordpoldy (18. Oktober 2012)

Aber was ist denn nun mit Samstag Vormittag? Oder passt das nicht?


----------



## mz33 (18. Oktober 2012)

schalker is die Frau ich bin Gott sei dank Borusse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2012)

kein plan leute ? ich denke so zum mittag hin bin ich da... 
ich melde mich


----------



## lordpoldy (19. Oktober 2012)

15 Uhr 30 geht das Spiel los, d.h. Ich darf ab 14 Uhr keine Fahrzeuge mehr führen.... ;-) vorher wäre ich dabei....


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2012)

war heute mal auf´m Hügel, kücksdu hier


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2012)

oder hier  (sind aber nicht so gute Handybilder sorry)


----------



## lordpoldy (19. Oktober 2012)

Wir sollten den Fred in Nicolai auf Haniel umbenennen, fühl mich hier langsam wie jemand mit Migrationshintergrund


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Oktober 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Fred in Nicolai auf Haniel umbenennen, fÃ¼hl mich hier langsam wie jemand mit Migrationshintergrund


Oweia so weit ist es schoÐ, da werde ich demÐÃ¤chst uÐsere PsychologiÐ mitÐehmeÐ.
EiÐ hakeÐ hat mein vorschlag, sie hat auch ein Ð


----------



## lordpoldy (20. Oktober 2012)

Aber wirklich sehr schickes Rad


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Oktober 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Aber wirklich sehr schickes Rad


THX 
fährt sich auch prima, sogar besser als erwartet.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (20. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schalker raus aus dem thread.



Bisher konnte ich Dich ja echt gut leiden....



...egal, heut hat ja wenigstens das Ergebnis gestimmt


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2012)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> ...egal, heut hat ja wenigstens das Ergebnis gestimmt



zum glück habe ich keine ahnung vom schönen fussball. 

aber von guten bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (22. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schön das du uns im vorfeld informiert hast.



Hi,

jetzt mal im Vorfeld 
Die Presse ist auf mich zugekommen, der Reporter will euch bei eurem Bestreben, eine legale Strecke zu bekommen, unterstützen.
Er sucht 4-5 Leute, die sich mit ihm auf Haniel treffen.
Wer wäre mit dabei und wann?
Bitte PM mit Namen und kurze was du fährst Downhill, 4Cross, Dirt, CC oder was auch immer.
Eventuell könnte das auch der neue Verein übernehmen, wie weit seit ihr da?
Ich stelle dann den Kontakt her.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Noklos (22. Oktober 2012)

Coole Neuigkeiten 

Auch hier nochmal nicht nur im Namen von mir, sondern auch anderen Personen wie roadspeedy etc..: Der Verein ist gegründet und wir wären bereit das Thema Legale Strecke anzugehen. Die Homepage besteht auch schon, wird bald veröffentlicht...

Desweiteren hatten wir bereits über die Halde in Herten erfahren, dass dort ebenfalls ein Reporter war, auch Menschen vom DIMB und Bikepark NRW... Das lief ja ganz gut.

Wir als Verein denke ich sollten uns da also selbstverstänlich präsentieren, dafür haben wir es ja schließlich gemacht. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass andere Personen ausgeschloßen sind, nur ich denke, dass der Verein auf jeden Fall anwesend sein sollte...

Freue mich auf weitere Infos


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt mal im Vorfeld
> Die Presse ist auf mich zugekommen, der Reporter will euch bei eurem Bestreben, eine legale Strecke zu bekommen, unterstützen.
> ...





bin dabei...


----------



## OneWheeler (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

an welchem Wochentag ginge es am besten und dann welche Uhrzeit?
Die Uhr wird SA auf SO umgestellt deshalb gilt ab ca. 17:15 "Bei Einbruch der Dämmerung ist mit Dunkelheit zurechnen." 

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

ich könnte ab nächste woche freitag immer... egal zu welcher tageszeit 

Frank bist du dann auch an bord ?


----------



## roadspeedy (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde mir dafür frei nehmen. Ab 18 Uhr wird ja kaum gehen! Daher geht bei mir auch jede Zeit!
Nur übernächste Woche vom 07. Abends bis 09.11. Vormittags kann ich wegen einer Dienstreise nicht.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich sehr gut an. Bin dabei!


----------



## Noklos (23. Oktober 2012)

Also sind khujand, Toni ,  roadspeedy und ich dabei


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> Also sind khujand, Toni ,  roadspeedy und ich dabei



bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich verfolge das hier mal. Wenn's zeitlich passt, bin ich dabei


----------



## OneWheeler (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

das passt ja super, auch habe in der KW45 frei, dann kläre ich das mit dem Mann von der Presse und melde mich wieder.


wieder da
Das ging jetzt schnell:

6.11.12 um 12:00 kleine Parkplatz WestSite 
Kirchhellener Straße 319  
46145 Oberhausen

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Noklos (23. Oktober 2012)

Super! schön das du dich darum gekümmert hast...  

DHer haben wir ja zu Genüge... Sollen wir dementsprechend in voller Montur kommen? War zumindest auf Hoppenbruch so


----------



## Der Toni (23. Oktober 2012)

Super Frank, is notiert !


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2012)

bin auch dabei...


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (23. Oktober 2012)

ab wann kann man dem Verein beitreten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (23. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## RoseBEEFCAKE (23. Oktober 2012)

jaja  weil du letzte mal gesagt hast, wenn ihr den gegründet habt ;D


----------



## Noklos (23. Oktober 2012)

*Wir haben uns überlegt die Homepage bereits online zu stellen und euch im Vorraus zu zeigen!
Wie auch dort beschrieben, bitte erstmal nur umgucken und nicht unter die Kategorie "MITGLIEG WERDEN" gehen! Wir sind noch nicht soweit Mitgliederdaten umzusetzen und bitten euch davon abzusehen!


Link: http://halde-haniel-mtb.jimdo.com/


Das wärs erstmal gewesen *


----------



## TheDeep (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin ungern sofort kritisch, aber das Video auf der Start-Seite ist keine so tolle Werbung... meines Erachtens ist dort eine eher rücksichtslose und riskante Fahrweise zu sehen - ungeachtet, wer da der Fahrer ist sollte sowas eher unter "so nicht" stehen... Da müssen Leute aus dem Weg springen und ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute sich über das Geschoss erschrocken haben, dass da an Ihnen vorbei rauscht... 

Wer mag darf das gern anders sehen... ich versuche es möglichst aus Sicht derjenigen zu sehen, die es zu überzeugen gilt.

Ansonsten sieht das doch schon ganz gut aus - einfach und zweckmäßig - das noch einiges zu tun ist wisst ihr schätzungsweise selbst. Da ich keine Ahnung habe in wie weit Profis am Werk sind, stelle ich mein Know-How beruflicher Natur auch gern zur Verfügung, wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## buschhase (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey,
versucht doch eventuell auch noch den DAV einzuspannen. Soweit ich weiß haben die die Halde auch wöchentlich genutzt um ihre Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Von daher dürfte denen ein solcher Verein + legale Strecken sehr entgegenkommen.

Ansonsten gute Arbeit von den Leuten bisher. Bin sehr überrascht mit welcher Geschwindigkeit das momentan von Statten geht.
Ich beobachte es mal weiter aus der fernen Schweiz und hoffe auf gute Nachrichten, wenn ich Ende des Jahres wieder in heimischen Gefilden bin.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## der Digge (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auf der Homepage ganz von Bildern von gebauten Strecken und "dicker Action" absehen, also nach möglichkeit nichts wo sich irgendwer dran stören könnte und mehr auf Singletrail Bilder oder eben "schwarze Seite" und sowas setzen.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Oktober 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Hey,
> versucht doch eventuell auch noch den DAV einzuspannen. Soweit ich weiß haben die die Halde auch wöchentlich genutzt um ihre Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Von daher dürfte denen ein solcher Verein + legale Strecken sehr entgegenkommen.
> Gruß
> Nico



... schon passiert.


----------



## mz33 (23. Oktober 2012)

Mal kurz nebenbei is am We wer auffer Halde?? Vllt kann man ja noch nen schönen Samstag erwischen und nutzen.

Am 6ten hab ich leider um die Zeit keine Zeit


----------



## lordpoldy (23. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bis jetzt.


Da ich nunmehr als 16 Jahre die Halde mit dem MTB befahre,


Würde mich auch dahinter hängen, bzw dem Verein beitreten und das ganze unterstützen ..... Als Endurist.
Finde das eine Super Sache, Lob an das bis jetzt erreichte.


----------



## Mogelbike (24. Oktober 2012)

Kling ja alles echt super!! 

Ich würde auch sehr gern kommen, kann aber am 6.11. leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (24. Oktober 2012)

Das alles hört sich echt gut an..... sehr gute Entwicklung.

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.....


----------



## HelmutK (25. Oktober 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> auch Menschen vom DIMB .....
> 
> Freue mich auf weitere Infos



Weitere Infos über Menschen "vom DIMB"? Ihr könntet Euch z. B. mal mit dem DIMB Rechtsreferenten (rechtsreferent ät dimb.de) in Verbindung setzten, denn der wohnt ganz in Eurer Nähe und kennt auch die Halde


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2012)

Link: http://halde-haniel-mtb.jimdo.com/


Noklos
wer hat denn die Seite gemacht ?


----------



## Mogelbike (26. Oktober 2012)

Noklos und ich haben die Seite erstellt... weshalb ?


----------



## mz33 (26. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal ganz kurz is morgen wer da? Hatte überlegt bisschen zufahren


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Oktober 2012)

Mogelbike schrieb:


> Noklos und ich haben die Seite erstellt... weshalb ?



Ich finde sie sehr gelungen


----------



## lordpoldy (27. Oktober 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich finde sie sehr gelungen



Hab sie direkt auf Facebook geliked


----------



## molux (30. Oktober 2012)

Wer kommt den von Euch morgen rüber zum *3. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein*?
Viele legale Strecken werden angefahren...
LG
Oliver


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Seite ist echt klasse geworden und viel Glück für die Zukunft
Ist auf jeden Fall eine positive Entwicklung
Gruß vom anderen Ende des Potts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Die Seite ist echt klasse geworden und viel Glück für die Zukunft
> Ist auf jeden Fall eine positive Entwicklung
> Gruß vom anderen Ende des Potts!



Willi... warum  "geworden" war die nicht schon immer gut ?  

  @molux gute idee... 
aber wenn ich Halloween, höre sträuben sich bei mir die nackenhaare.


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. Oktober 2012)

Artur, ich meine deinen Link und der scheint doch neu zu sein


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2012)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Artur, ich meine deinen Link und der scheint doch neu zu sein



ahsooo ... jepp.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. November 2012)

wie schauts aus, is morgen (sonntag) wer auf haniel anzutreffen?? hab mal wieder lust auf ne runde fahren, aber weniger lust, dies allein zu tun.


----------



## mz33 (3. November 2012)

Mist hätte ich deine Nachfrage mal eher gesehen. Hab leider jetzt morgen meinen Finanzberater Mittags im Haus. Kenne da auch zu gut das es alleine nich so prall is. Nächste Woche sind Harry und ich auf jeden Fall wieder vor Ort


----------



## Leitwolf27 (4. November 2012)

war ja heute nicht viel los auf der Halde , Wetter war bis vor na stunde Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (4. November 2012)

wir waren heute morgen auf den trails am fuße der haniel unterwegs und haben nur zwei aufstiege und abfahrten über die ex-s-line unternommen.


----------



## mz33 (4. November 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> wir waren heute morgen auf den trails am fuße der haniel unterwegs und haben nur zwei aufstiege und abfahrten über die ex-s-line unternommen.



 Wenn ich das so sehe werd ich neidisch. Hatte ja leider heute keine Zeit. Sag mal wie macht man eigentlich so Fotos wie das mittlere?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. November 2012)

da sich ja niemand gemeldet hat, hab ich mir heut mein schwinn geschnappt und mal eben 60km gespult... schei55e hab ich nen nassen arsch gekriegt


----------



## Leitwolf27 (4. November 2012)

schicke Bilder


----------



## Sanke (4. November 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> wir waren heute morgen auf den trails am fuße der haniel unterwegs und haben nur zwei aufstiege und abfahrten über die ex-s-line unternommen.


Nach Rotbachroute sieht das aber nicht aus... Oder doch? Wo ist das??


----------



## MirSch (4. November 2012)

Ist im Kölnischen Wald direkt in der Nähe der Halde Haniel bzw. Schöttelhalde.


----------



## skaster (4. November 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so sehe werd ich neidisch. Hatte ja leider heute keine Zeit. Sag mal wie macht man eigentlich so Fotos wie das mittlere?



Entweder hat man einen dritten Mann, der das Bild macht, oder mit Selbstauslöser und Timing. Ich tippe auf letzteres.


----------



## mz33 (4. November 2012)

also doch wie ich vermutet habe. War grad am überlegen ob ich nich irgendwo letztens gelesen habe das es auch Kameras gibt die irgendwie ne Bewegungssensor haben


----------



## MirSch (4. November 2012)

Ti-Max war der dritte Mann und am Auslöser


----------



## Ti-Max (4. November 2012)

MirSch schrieb:


> Ti-Max war der dritte Mann und am Auslöser



Und auch komplett in schwarz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (5. November 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 6.11.12 um 12:00 kleine Parkplatz WestSite
> Kirchhellener Straße 319
> 46145 Oberhausen



Hi,

wer kommt denn jetzt morgen?
Ziel sollte es sein, den Sport in die Presse zubringen und das es einen relativ großen Bedarf gibt, etwas für uns Sportler zu schaffen.

Weiter Infos sollten wir der Presse geben:
1)Die ortsansässigen Vereine suchen aktuell Wege und Bereiche in denen man nicht nur CC fahren kann und ermitteln, wer in welchem Bereich was erlauben oder untersagen darf. 
Einige Ansprechpartner sind schon bekannt und sollen in der nächsten Zeit angeschrieben/angesprochen werden.

2)Das Landesforstgesetzt NRW erlaubt das fahren mit dem Rad "CC" auf allen "festen" Wegen, das sind nicht nur 4m breite Forstautobahnen, sondern auch naturfeste Wege. Rücksicht auf andere Nutzer und die Natur Vorausgesetzt.

weiter Vorschläge?

Die Halde Haniel sollen wir nur indirekt nennen, da die Zeche unser neues Anliegen noch nicht kennt, bzw. etwas ähnliches 2011, dem Bottroper Sportbund schon einmal abgelehnt hat. (Nach 8 Jahren des Hinhaltens)

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Holland (5. November 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> weiter Vorschläge?



3) Verweis auf die Erfolgsgeschichte der "FlowTrails" die zeigen, dass spassorientiertes Biken sich sehr gut mit Wald-/Naturschutz und anderweitiger Freizeitnutzung von Wäldern verbinden lassen oder gezielt für "Entspannung" an Konfliktstellen sorgt.
Ähnliche Erfolgsgeschichten gibt es in Wales (7 Stanes) und vielen anderen Regionen der Welt.

4) Für andere Sportarten wurden bereits ehemalige Industrieanlagen großzügig umgewidmet. Beispiel Golfplatz Zeche Jacobi. Hier interessanterweise unter Ausschluss jeglicher anderer Nutzung.

5) Mir ist wichtig zu sagen, dass MTBler keine per-se hirnverbrannten Hobby-Stuntmen und Waldvernichter sind. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es sind ganz normale Bürger aller Coleur. 


Ich finde die Aktivitäten "des Vereins" ausgesprochen gut. Was so ein Verein (richtig aufgezogen) in Zusammenarbeit mit offiziellen Stellen leisten kann, zeigt der QMTBC aus Neuseeland. Ich habe im 7-Mile-Trailnetz im letzten Jahr ein paar Runden gedreht. Ein Traum!


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## mz33 (5. November 2012)

Wünsche euch für morgen viel Erfolg. Ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## der Digge (5. November 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> weiter Vorschläge?



6) Das es auch um Sicherheit diverser Beteiligter geht und man durch ausgewiesene Radstrecken Unfälle und unötige Konflikte vermeiden könnte.

7) Bilder aus "Privatarchiv" anbieten, so gestellte Presseschnappschüsse sind oft nicht ansprechend und geben nen falsches Bild des Vorhaben wieder.


----------



## OneWheeler (5. November 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> 7) Bilder aus "Privatarchiv"


Gute Idee, aber Achtung: 
hier müssen wir acht geben, das keine Bilder dabei sind, wo in nicht legalen Bereichen gefahren wurde. Nehmen wir die Bilder eine Seite vorher, die sind super, nur der Bereich steht unter Naturschutz und die Wege dürfen nicht verlassen werden. Das Überqueren des Baumes gehört in diese Kategorie, wenn nicht sogar das fahren dort.(aber  von mir, für Fahrtechnik) 

onewheeler


----------



## der Digge (5. November 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber Achtung:
> hier müssen wir acht geben, das keine Bilder dabei sind, wo in nicht legalen Bereichen gefahren wurde. Nehmen wir die Bilder eine Seite vorher, die sind super, nur der Bereich steht unter Naturschutz und die Wege dürfen nicht verlassen werden. Das Überqueren des Baumes gehört in diese Kategorie, wenn nicht sogar das fahren dort.(aber  von mir, für Fahrtechnik)
> 
> onewheeler



Der Baum ist über den Weg gekippt, also genau genommen wird der Weg nicht verlassen, sondern sogar unter erschwerten Bedingungen nicht davon abgewichen  

Aber würde auch eher auf Bilder von eindeutig legalen Strecken oder Rennen setzen, letzteres hätte den Nebenefekt das sich das ganze schneller als seriöser Sport erkennen lässt. Was teilweise selbst in den CC Strecken an technischen Passagen drin ist will ja auch irgendwo Trainiert werden, das "Olympia Steinfeld" oder Abfahrten wie  bei der WM in Leogang würden glaube ich den meisten "Downhillern" hier schon reichen.


----------



## lordpoldy (5. November 2012)

Wenn das zeitlich nicht mehr als zirka eine Stunde in Anspruch nimmt, bin ich dabei! Aber um 13 Uhr müsste ich mich absetzten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2012)

bin um 12 uhr am chinaman parkplatz.


----------



## OneWheeler (6. November 2012)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Wenn das zeitlich nicht mehr als zirka eine Stunde in Anspruch nimmt, bin ich dabei! Aber um 13 Uhr müsste ich mich absetzten


 
paßt doch Präsenz zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (6. November 2012)

dito


----------



## Der Toni (6. November 2012)

Ich kann heute verletzungsbedingt nicht kommen. Wünsch euch viel Erfolg)


----------



## lordpoldy (6. November 2012)

Besser habe ich mein Rad und die Ausstattung dabei, wa!


----------



## MirSch (6. November 2012)

ging nicht so lange, oder? hab´s nicht pünktlich schaffen können, war somit etwas zeitverzögert auch an der haniel habe aber niemanden mehr getroffen. bin über den kreuzweg hoch, dann s-line abfahrt, den weg wieder hoch, dh runter und dann mal richtung chinamann wo ich dann um ca. 12:45 eintraf. standen aber nur wenige unbekannte pkw (u.a. schwarzer vectra kombi direkt neben der kette -lordpoldy?-) und weit und breit keine meschenseele zu sehen. bin dann vom chinamann aus nochmal hoch, s-line runter und ab nach hause.

wie war´s denn und wo wart ihr?


----------



## lordpoldy (6. November 2012)

Der Schwarze Vectra war von mir, richtig! Sind so um viertel nach zwölf vom Parkplatz weg! Mit der Presse haben wir uns so 45 Minuten unterhalten, was gedruckt wird, warten wir es ab! Wir sind dann ein Stück weiter am Fusse der Halde und sind da auf einem offiziellem weg Fotografiert worden....


----------



## Noklos (6. November 2012)

Sehe ich genau so, abwarten was kommt  Infos haben die Reporter genug bekommen...


An der Stelle nochmal die Info zur Homepage, zeigt sie ruhig noch weiteren Leuten und Bikern... Oder hier die Seite nochmal für die, die Sie noch nicht kennen!


http://halde-haniel-mtb.jimdo.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2012)

Noklos schrieb:


> An der Stelle nochmal



DANKE an OneWheeler würde ich mal sagen...


----------



## knackundback (7. November 2012)

Find ich super was ihr da auf die Beine stellt!
Sowas braucht unser Sport!

War zwar erst einmal auf der Halde aber trotzdem DANKE dafür und alles gute zum weiteren Verlauf!

grüße aus Essen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dutshlander (7. November 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> Find ich super was ihr da auf die Beine stellt!
> Sowas braucht unser Sport!
> DANKE dafür und alles gute zum weiteren Verlauf!
> grüße aus Essen!


da muss ich mich anschließen, 
ebenfalls aus Essen


----------



## OneWheeler (8. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier einige Bilder vom Dienstag.

 

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hier einige Bilder vom Dienstag.
> Anhang anzeigen 240734 Anhang anzeigen 240735Anhang anzeigen 240736
> ...



Frank kannst du mir die 3 Bilder in einer höheren auflösung zusenden.

DANKE  ! 
[email protected]


----------



## OneWheeler (8. November 2012)

sind unterwegs zu dir.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Frank kannst du mir die 3 Bilder in einer höheren auflösung zusenden.
> 
> DANKE  !
> [email protected]


----------



## Harry-88 (9. November 2012)

COOLE sache nur schade das nicht per pn bescheit gesagt wurde wären dan wohl mehr leute da gewessen


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2012)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> COOLE sache nur schade das nicht per pn bescheit gesagt wurde wären dan wohl mehr leute da gewessen


Harry warum schaust du hier nicht rein ?




KHUJAND schrieb:


> die Presse ist da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowbikerin (9. November 2012)

und alle mit helm. das gibt nen doppelten   

so kann ja wenigstens deswegen niemand meckern


----------



## Harry-88 (9. November 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Harry warum schaust du hier nicht rein ?




dachte wäre tot und kom ja derzeit kaum zum fahren....und sowas ..wäre ja pn verdächtig !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (9. November 2012)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bottrop/mountain-biker-auf-der-halde-haniel-id7277474.html


Der Artikel ist drin!


----------



## HelmutK (9. November 2012)

Gut gemacht 

Wir haben das für Euch auf der Facebook Open Trails Seite

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

verlinkt und unsere Fans aufgefordert, den Artikel zu kommentieren. Macht auch reichlich von der Möglichkeit Gebrauch, den Artikel zu kommentieren. Zeigt den Lesern der WAZ (und auch deren Redakteuren), dass ein Bedarf für eine Strecke besteht, erklärt ihnen, wer ihr seid und warum eine Strecke benötigt wird. Je mehr das machen, desto mehr Eindruck hinterlässt das. Haut in die Tasten


----------



## Noklos (9. November 2012)

VIELEN DANK! 

Genau das wollte ich auch noch sagen... Bitte kommentiert den Artikel auf derwesten.de... Dafür muss man sich anmelden, dann kann man seinen Kommentar hinterlassen 

Gruß.


----------



## lordpoldy (9. November 2012)

Sonntag komm ich an einen Rechner mit Netz, dann werd ich das sofort tun! Die beim Presse Termin dabei waren, seit ihr bei Facebook, außer der außer den Kuhjand? Gerne per pm


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. November 2012)

Hab ich! 

Ihr habt meine vollste Unterstützung!


----------



## roadspeedy (10. November 2012)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich!
> 
> Ihr habt meine vollste Unterstützung!



Gelesen!


----------



## 3radfahrer (10. November 2012)

Ich wollte noch mehr schreiben aber ist ja leider begrenzt!


----------



## OneWheeler (10. November 2012)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hab ich!
> 
> Ihr habt meine vollste Unterstützung!



Danke,

nur deine Bemerkung bei der WAZ zur CTF:
"_ Sogar teilwese in den "noralerweise" abgesperrten Bereich der Halde_." 

Ein Hinweis, das alle Brammen mit KFZ befahren wurden/werden, wäre besser gewesen.
Hoffe mal das mir das für die nächste CTF nicht auf die Füße fällt
Zur Zeit ist nur noch der Zugang zum Zechengelände am Ende der Teerstraße gesperrt, da sind auch ein Tor und Zäune.

sportliche Grüße
onewheeler


----------



## HelmutK (10. November 2012)

Kleine Motivationshilfe gefällig 

http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...g-_arid,380430_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (10. November 2012)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> nur deine Bemerkung bei der WAZ zur CTF:
> "_ Sogar teilwese in den "noralerweise" abgesperrten Bereich der Halde_."
> ...



Bei der CTF wird das doch auch von der RAG genehmigt oder zumindest gedultet. Das wollte ich damit sagen!


----------



## roadspeedy (11. November 2012)

Hey zusammen,
17 Kommentare nach einem Wochenende ist nicht wirklich viel. Es ist echt wichtig dass möglichst viele Leute den Artikel auf detwesten.de kommentierten um zu zeigen dass viele hinter uns stehen.

Also legt doch los. Dauert echt nicht lange sich anzumelden und einen Kommentar zu hinterlassen. 

Auf geht's.


----------



## lordpoldy (12. November 2012)

Checked!


----------



## Tommy B. (12. November 2012)

Ich habe gerade erfahren das auf der Halde Wildschweine auf den Trails gesehen wurden, auf dem nördlichen Teil vom Kreuz herunter in Richtung Teerstrasse. Es war wohl eine ganze Rotte.

Hat von euch auch jemand eine Begegnung mit denen gehabt?

Ist ja nicht ganz ungefährlich ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Metusalix (12. November 2012)

Ne, gesehen habe ich noch keine (Schweine), aber im Umfeld von Grafenmühle habe ich in den letzten zwei Wochen reichlich Spuren auf den Trails gesehen die eindeutig auf Wildschweine schließen lassen. Also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis man auf sie trifft.


----------



## OneWheeler (12. November 2012)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren das auf der Halde Wildschweine auf den Trails gesehen wurden, auf dem nördlichen Teil vom Kreuz herunter in Richtung Teerstrasse. Es war wohl eine ganze Rotte.


Hallo Tommy, 
ja habe ich schon und das nicht nur auf der Halde, auch in allen umliegenden Wäldern sind Wildschweine zu finden. 
Aber nicht nur Wildschweine sind zu finden.
 Auch Rehwild, das findest du auch auf der Halde, im Kölnischen Wald und in der Hünerheide, "Weiden" in der Nähe der Autobahnausfahrt A3 Dinslaken Süd, direkt von der Straße aus kann man die Tieren beobachten.
Wenn es dann in Richtung Hünxe geht (Muntepot), so begegnen dir dort auch Rothirsche, schön wenn der Hirsch im vollen Geweih vor dir steht  
Bei Einbruch der Dämmerung, wechselt der Hirsch mit seinen Hirschkühen häufig die Franzosenstraße und die Bergerstraße. Noch wird das geduldet denn eigendlich wird Rotwild in NRW bejagt wenn es außerhalb von Wesel und Hünxe Schermbeck gesichtet wird.http://www.rothirsch.org/_downloads_neu/_dload_Puplikationen/AFZ-2010-05_32-34.pdf

Richtig gefährlich wird es aber erst im Frühjahr, wenn die Bachen mit Frischlinge unterwegs sind, dann sind die Bachen sehr aggressiv.
Bisher hat es gereicht, wenn ich ruhig geblieben bin, bis die Tiere wieder im Dickicht waren und dann meinen Weg fort setzte. 
http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/forsten/wildtiere/download/wildschweine.pdf (Seite 9)
Tip: die Tier halten meist Abstand, wenn man sich locker mit seinem Bikepartner unterhält, insbesondere da je Jagdsaison ist, sind die Tiere wieder etwas vorsichtiger.
Achtung im Wald sind zur Zeit viele Jäger unterwegs, insbesondere im gesperrten Wald vom Spechtsbach (die Grünen Verbotsschilder dort weisen den Bereich aus) Wenn die Jäger da sind, steht aber meist ein SUV direkt im ehemaligem Trail.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (13. November 2012)

Im Bereich Muni-Depot habe ich Anfang des Jahres so einen nettenTrail "entdeckt", der vom Waldarbeiterpfad zunehmend enger wurde. Nach einigen Metern wunderte ich mich, dass ich zwar kleine Abdrücke im Boden sah, aber keine passenden vom Herrchen. Beim genauen Hinschauen waren das auch keine Abdrücke von Bello und Co. Ich dann mal angehalten und schon flitzte in zum Glück ausreichender Entfernung eine Rotte Wildschweine davon. Mein Herz lief vollgas und ich bin scheinbar ruhig, flötend und singend retour zur Forststrasse. Soll zumindest Bären beeindrucken.

Also, wenn so ein Muster auf dem Weg, dann obacht!







Gruss
Holland.

BTW: Wildschwein auf Haldentrail = Dropsau?


----------



## Wordman (13. November 2012)

Wow, hier kann man ja noch richtig was lernen. Aber ist doch schön zu wissen, was die Wälder vor unserer Tür noch so zu bieten haben. Rehe habe ich diesen Sommer einige Male am Fuße der Schöttelhalde gesehen. Ein großes Exemplar stand seelenruhig da und schaute mir zu, wie ich einiger Entfernung an ihm vorbei fuhr, ohne dass es irgendwelche Anzeigen von Angst zeigte.

Das mit den Wildschweinen auf der Halde erinnert mich irgendwie an die Story von einem alten Arbeitskollegen, der beim biken in Canada auf einer Abfahrt mit einem kleinen Bären zusammengestoßen ist


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (13. November 2012)

Ja, auf der Halde sind oft wilde Tiere anzutreffen, von Reh über Wildschwein bis zum Fuchs.

Da ich auf der Halde ja sehr oft mit meiner Hündin unterwegs bin, bin ich allerdings immer schon gewarnt, wenn Ihre Nase nach oben geht und die Körperspannung zunimmt.

Bei den Rehen muss man -leider- sagen, das Sie zum Teil schon sehr an Menschen gewöhnt sind, diesen Sommer ist eines seelenruhig etwa 20 Meter vor uns auf dem Trail (S-Line) stehen geblieben und hat uns etwas irritiert angesehen, und das, obwohl wir schon ordentlich Krach gemacht haben und ich halt auch noch den Hund dabei hatte...irgendwie fehlte da der Flucht-Instinkt. Bei Wildschweinen habe ich zum Glück bisher immer nur die Hinterteile auf der Flucht gesehen.


----------



## OneWheeler (13. November 2012)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Bei den Rehen muss man -leider- sagen, das Sie zum Teil schon sehr an Menschen gewöhnt sind, .



Warum leider? 
Wenn die Tier nicht fluchtartig davon rennen, ist das Argument der Förster und Jäger, Biker und Wanderer erschrecken die Tiere, zumindest in Ballungsräumen, fast entkräftet.
Die Tier haben offenbar gelernt, das von Wanderern und Bikern keine Gefahr aus geht. Auf Übungsplätzen der Bundeswehr ist es ähnlich, da sind die Tiere sogar auf den Schießbahnen neben den Panzern zu finden.
Wer das nicht glaubt hier ein Artikel:
http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/nano/umwelt/149399/index.html

Aber Abstand und Respekt dem Tier gegenüber, sollte man aber beachten.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## ChrisReh (15. November 2012)

Haloha!

Ich habe auch mal meinen Senf auf der WAZ Seite hinterlassen, da muss aber noch mehr kommen =)
Schade, dass die Kommentar-Funktion für Zeitungsartikel so beschränkt ist,da kann man sich kaum differenziert äußern, oder die Formatierung muss dran glauben.

Kleine Anekdote zum RAG-Sprecher-Argument, dass der MTB Sport Verletzungsrisiko birgt:
War heute beim Chirurgen und vor mir war ein Herr der RAG der sich Unter Tage verletzt hat. Sollte der Kohleabbau wirklich noch fortgesetzt werden? ;-)

Netten Abend zusammen!


----------



## HelmutK (15. November 2012)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal meinen Senf auf der WAZ Seite hinterlassen, da muss aber noch mehr kommen =)



Die bisherigen - ich habe gerade 26 gezählt - Kommentare sind äußerst gut und alle sehr authentisch. 

Aber basierend auf Erfahrungen in Hessen solltet Ihr noch ein wenig nachlegen: Ihr solltet neben den m. E. schon ausreichend angesprochenen Aspekten noch ein paar weitere Aspekte pro Mountainbiken auf der Halde bringen bzw. weiter vertiefen und so auch ins Bewußtsein bringen. So könntet Ihr z. B. den Aspekt sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung (Sport und Bewegung, Selbstorganisation, etc.) versus "Rumhängen" (vor TV, Gamestation, etc.) noch etwas stärker ansprechen. Oder das Thema Umweltverträglichkeit (Anfahrt mit Bike ohne Umweltbelastung, kein Müll, etc.) in Abgrenzung zu den Hinterlassenschaften anderer Haldenbesucher (ich sag' nur Müll, zerbrochene Flaschen, etc.) betonen. 

Es muss auch nicht jeder Kommentator alles ansprechen, die Summer vieler unterschiedlicher, aber in der Aussage authentischer Kommentare prägt das Gesamtbild


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2012)

HY Leute... bin auch noch da,- renoviere gerade das haus vom schwager  hab daher sehr wenig zeit.

 morgen gehts rauf auf die Halde


----------



## mz33 (16. November 2012)

hab wann biste denn da vllt schaffe ich es auch vor oder nachdem einkaufen


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. November 2012)

Das war ja ganz schön voll heute...

Eine Sache, die ich aber nicht verstehe und wo ich echt würgen muß:

Wieso muss ich wenn es so voll mit Fußgängern ist wie heute, unbedingt mit 40 - 50 Sachen den breiten Kreuzweg runterballern, dabei nur 1m Platz zu den Fußgängern mit Hund lassen und dann auch noch ne 20m Bremsspur ziehen?

Ist mir heute mittag so gegen 14.30 Uhr einmal unten am Fuß der Halde kurz vor der Schranke aufgefallen (Gruppe mit 4 Fahrern, 3 davon mit Fullface) und ca.15 Minuten später oben am Einstieg in die Kreuzweg Abfahrt (2 Fahrer, 1x ein Merida Hardtail, 1 x XC-Fully).

Hier bemühen sich einige Leute um diesen schönen Spot zu legalisieren und dann kommen so ein paar Vollidioten und versauen direkt mal alles.

Zumindest bei den Fußgängern heute vor Ort. 
Ich hab versucht mit den Fußgängern vor Ort zu sprechen, zu erklären, das diese Jungs wohl im jugendlichen Übermut unterwegs waren, aber die ziemlich einstimmige Meinung war: "Man sollte das Radfahren hier definitv verbieten!"

Na herzlichen Dank!

Also:

Falls einer der Jungs hier mitlesen sollte, oder einer ebensolche Jungs kennt:

Bitte überlegt doch mal wann Ihr wo wie fahrt!

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten auf der Halde, bitte wählt doch nicht die denkbar schlechteste!

In diesem Sinne:

Gute Nacht!
Oli


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. November 2012)

das zeigt, das die schwachmaten echt nicht aussterben... ich denke, man wäre von den kameraden aber auch dumm angemacht worden, hätte man sie zurechtgewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s4shhh (17. November 2012)

Das ist leider auf allen Halden so...von diesen Idioten gibt es sehr viele.
Diese Idioten wirds aber auch bei genehmigeten Strecken immernoch geben!


----------



## Big Drop 18 (18. November 2012)

passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein aber könnt ihr euch ja mal angucken, wers mag darf auch gerne auf "gefällt mir" drücken 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiI7Ozmc-GA"]Under The Trees l Trailer l by rotten lumber - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2012)

Oli ich hab sie auch gesehen... sind halt jugentliche draufgänger im alter von 14-15 jahren,- mit CC bike und fetten fullface helm aber machen einen auf gefährlichen DH fahrer.  

oben neben dem kl. kreuz haben sie gestern einen kicker gebaut,- die erde dafür haben sie direkt neben dem kicker rausgeholt ca. 1.50m x o,80m und 0,30m tief, ich hab sie sofort unterbrochen, und habe ihnen gesagt sie sollen das loch wieder zuscharren.


----------



## Holland (19. November 2012)

Würde mich interessieren, ob dieser "Nachwuchs" seine Begeisterung für die Anwendung von Spaten und Schaufeln aufrecht erhalten würde, wenn das gedachte Nutzungskonzept Realität würde.
Statt Kreativität dürften da einige Stunden Pflichtarbeit notwendig sein, um der stetigen Abnutzung der Strecke zu begegnen. Es braucht ja nur einen dieser bekloppten Motorradfahrer...

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## OneWheeler (19. November 2012)

Hi,

hört sich so an wie die Jungs, die ich vor ein paar Wochen am Bohrkopf erwischt habe, waren aber in Begleitung von Papa (Baumarktrad ohne Helm) der meinte das man das da dürfte, hat etwa 15min gedauert bis er mit seinen Jungs sich trollte, haben aber zuvor das loch zu gemacht.
Meist graben die aber unten an der Gaspipeline (Brücke Kreuzweg) wie sie mir sagten 
Das da eine Gaspipeline ist wollten sie mir auch nicht glauben.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. November 2012)

dieses WE jemand auf haniel?? will auch mal wieder fahren, alleine is blöde...


----------



## mz33 (22. November 2012)

Loki du hast recht allein is immer mies. Ich spiele auch mit den Gedanken am Samstag ne Runde rum zukommen. Mal sehen wenn der Stift auf der Arbeit mit Gas gibt könnte das was geben


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. November 2012)

ok, kannst dich ja ma melden. gehöre allerdings zur "schieber-fraktion"


----------



## mz33 (22. November 2012)

Trifft sich gut, glaub in der bin ich auch. Vllt kriegen wir Artur oder jemand den ich noch nich kenne auch am Samstag aufs Rad. 

Bin ja auch erst seid diesem Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Trifft sich gut, glaub in der bin ich auch. Vllt kriegen wir Artur oder jemand den ich noch nich kenne auch am Samstag aufs Rad.
> 
> Bin ja auch erst seid diesem Jahr wieder dabei



bin evtl. sonntach oben


----------



## mz33 (23. November 2012)

ok hoffe aber auf besseres Wetter. Morgen muss ich erstmal an die Schüppe. Wurden nich fertig heute


----------



## Aspiranto (27. November 2012)

> sind halt jugentliche draufgänger im alter von 14-15 jahren,- mit CC  bike und fetten fullface helm aber machen einen auf gefährlichen DH  fahrer.



Genau...den Jugendlichen kannst du am wenigsten die Schuld daran geben. Denen fehlt einfach der Präfrontallappen. Die können da nix für.
Da hilft nur abwarten.
Nach dem ersten fiesen Sturz steigern die sich wieder woanders rein...Smartphones, Tablets oder so 

_Habe übrigends erfolgreich das Seminar: Abenteuer Pubertät_, abgeschlossen.


----------



## OneWheeler (30. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die WAZ hat einige unserer Kommentare veröffentlicht und bittet um weitere.
Also los

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...tainbiker-auf-der-halde-haniel-id7330710.html

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier is ja gar nix mehr los... alle im Weihnachtsgeschenkestress?
Ich hab mir meins schon gemacht:


----------



## toranoxx (11. Dezember 2012)

@Toni: Glückwunsch, sehr schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Dezember 2012)

Tolles Santa


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch zufällig ein 2009/2010er Lapierre DH 720/920 (also ohne Pendbox) -möglichst in L-, das ich mal probefahren könnte?

Habe ein gutes Angebot über ein 2010er DH 720, leider steht das Ding sehr weit weg und ich würde bevor ich da zuschlage das Rad natürlich gerne mal ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Oli


----------



## roadspeedy (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Oli,

ich fahre ein 2012er Lapierre DH in L. Das kannst du gerne mal probefahren.
Irgendwann zwischen den Feiertagen bin ich auch sicher mal wieder Radfahren!
Grüße
Tim


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tim, 

das klingt super , aber das 2012er hat ja die Pendbox und das Rad, welches ich ins Auge gefasst habe ist der Vorgänger, aber trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich mir Dein Rad mal anschauen/antesten könnte!

Ich schick Dir mal ne PN mit meiner Nummer, dann können wir ja was ausmachen!

Falls noch jemand jemanden kennt, der ein 2009/2010er fährt wäre es natürlich prima!

Danke und schönen Abend noch,
Oli


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr ,- bleibt gesund... 

Artur


----------



## mz33 (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke Artur wünsche ich euch und euren Familien auch. Wir sehen uns 2013


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest,

ich werd so in einer Stunde wohl noch einmal oben sein um mich aufs Fest einzustimmen...

Euch allen alles Gute!
Oli


----------



## RudolfRitzel (31. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr


----------



## lordpoldy (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes neues


----------



## mz33 (1. Januar 2013)

Ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes:


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Januar 2013)

Jepp, ebenso


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

ist so Ruhig auf dem Hügel? Keine beiträge mehr, Winterschlaf?


----------



## mau (16. Januar 2013)

Nö, alles gut da oben. Hab mich grad noch davon überzeugt 
Nur 'n bissel viele Schlittenfahrer unterwegs


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (16. Januar 2013)

Ja, wobei die Kreuzweg-Abfahrt auch mit dem Schlitten gut geht


----------



## mau (16. Januar 2013)

Das hab ich gesehen


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist so Ruhig auf dem Hügel? Keine beiträge mehr, Winterschlaf?



Ich weiß ja nicht was die drei Autos gestern da oben gemacht haben, die haben etliches Zeugs ausgeladen. Ob da mal alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht
Am Ende waren wir MTB`ler das wieder, genau so wie mit den Cross-Moppeds, die da momentan immer rumheizen. Jedesmal muss ich den LEuten erklären dass wir nicht so dicke Reifenspuren hinterlassen mit unseren "schmalen" Reifen 


Ach ja und die Schlittenfahrer hab ich auch gesehen  So ein Snowbike wäre jetzt schön!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2013)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was die drei Autos gestern da oben gemacht haben, die haben etliches Zeugs ausgeladen. Ob da mal alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht
> Am Ende waren wir MTB`ler das wieder, genau so wie mit den Cross-Moppeds, die da momentan immer rumheizen. Jedesmal muss ich den LEuten erklären dass wir nicht so dicke Reifenspuren hinterlassen mit unseren "schmalen" Reifen
> 
> 
> Ach ja und die Schlittenfahrer hab ich auch gesehen  So ein Snowbike wäre jetzt schön!



die mit den Cross-Moppeds, aus Essen sind mir auch auf den Kreuzweg entgegen gekommen,- leider musste ich meinen hund einfangen, sonst hätte ich sie gestoppt.


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. Januar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die mit den Cross-Moppeds, aus Essen sind mir auch auf den Kreuzweg entgegen gekommen,- leider musste ich meinen hund einfangen, sonst hätte ich sie gestoppt.



Hättse den kleinen Racker mal auf die gehetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (26. Januar 2013)

Komme gerade von der Halde, nur wenige unterwegs aber die Wege und Abfahrten sind fast alle gut fahrbar (heute auch kaum Schlittenfahrer unter wegs)


----------



## Fail (4. Februar 2013)

War am Samstag mit meinem Kumpel zum ersten mal dort und ich war echt überrascht. Zum einen hätte ich ja nie gedacht wie hoch Haniel eigentlich ist und zum anderen wirken die Gefälle der einzelnen Trails in diversen Youtube Videos nicht annähernd so steil wie sie wirklich sind ! 

Aber war Geil. War bestimmt nicht zum letzen mal dort!

Und gutes Gelingen, all denen, die sich um die Genehmigung bemühen!

mfg


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2013)

Fail schrieb:


> und zum anderen wirken die Gefälle der einzelnen Trails in diversen Youtube Videos nicht annähernd so steil wie sie wirklich sind !



is doch immer so... bei fotos is es auch immer extrem. 

einer hat mich in einem anderen thread  sogar gefragt ob ich hochfahre.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Februar 2013)

champery sieht ja auch relativ flach aus auf videos...

da will ich irgendwann mal hin... endlich mal was steiles...


----------



## MirSch (10. Februar 2013)

Anbei mal ein paar Eindücke von der heutigen kleinen Hanielsession mit Ti-Max. Bodenverhältnisse waren griffiger als vermutet, die Strecken gut fahrbar,...














...trotzdem kann ich die weisse Plörre langsam nicht mehr sehen. Ich freue mich auf ähnliches Wetter bei 20°C mehr. 



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> champery ... da will ich irgendwann mal hin... endlich mal was steiles



Na hoffentlich steil genug für nen bottroper Vertrider wie dich


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. Februar 2013)

den facebook shitstorm mal in kauf genommen: hier fehlt eine like funktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (11. Februar 2013)

Ohja, da hat Phil recht 
geile bilder


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Februar 2013)

MirSch schrieb:


> ...Na hoffentlich steil genug für nen bottroper Vertrider wie dich



die gefälle hier langweilen mich eher... 

bin da schon anderes gefahren...


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Februar 2013)

Nimm den Mund nicht so voll, mit Champery verschätzt Du dich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Februar 2013)

steht definitiv auf der to-do liste... und wenn ich im streckverband heim komm...


----------



## roadspeedy (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn du die ganze strecke ohne absteigen schaffst meld dich mal. ;-)


----------



## Noklos (11. Februar 2013)

MirSch schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich steil genug für nen bottroper Vertrider wie dich




 hahaha sorry


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Februar 2013)

Interessant hier


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. Februar 2013)

*choooo chooo* Der Hatetrain fährt ein, alle einsteigen bitte! *chooo chooo*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Februar 2013)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> *choooo chooo* Der Hatetrain fährt ein, alle einsteigen bitte! *chooo chooo*



kann mich alles nicht packen... scheinbar wissen einige hier besser, was ich an steilhang fahren kann...


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Februar 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kann mich alles nicht packen... scheinbar wissen einige hier besser, was ich an steilhang fahren kann...


 @ Loki  Tsja was soll ich hierzu sagen, da fällt mir nur eins ein;
_Mancher hält sich für eine Leuchte
und hat doch keinen blassen Schimmer! 
Groetjes D-Lander
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> *choooo chooo* Der Hatetrain fährt ein, alle einsteigen bitte! *chooo chooo*



Solltest Du nicht an der Uni sein und studieren


----------



## Carrylicious (12. Februar 2013)

Worum es hier eigentlich geht, scheint ja vergessen   Sich gegenseitig Sachen an den Kopf zu schmeißen, scheint ja interessanter zu sein....Also wirklich, Jungs. Kriegt euch wieder ein...bringt doch eh nix


----------



## Phil DeLonge (12. Februar 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Solltest Du nicht an der Uni sein und studieren



der student plagt sich mit lernen und klausuren rum, mach dich nicht unbeliebt


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Februar 2013)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> der student plagt sich mit lernen und klausuren rum, mach dich nicht unbeliebt



Ich werde das beizeiten mal prüfen


----------



## Doc_Rock (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## Ti-Max (13. Februar 2013)

Gibt es irgendeinen besonderen Grund, daß Du das Video überall postest, nur nicht im Wuppertaler Thread, wo es auch gefilmt wurde?


----------



## Der Toni (13. Februar 2013)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Dachte, es käme ein Video von unserer Halde....


----------



## s4shhh (13. Februar 2013)

Was erwartet ihr von Werbung.....


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Februar 2013)

Ach Werbung ist das. Verstehe. Andernfalls hätte ich es vielleicht geliked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Februar 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kann mich alles nicht packen... scheinbar wissen einige hier besser, was ich an steilhang fahren kann...



ja ich weiss das... Loki ist ein guter+schneller fahrer, wer was anderes sagt hat keine ahnung. 

und BITTE kloppt euch wo anderst,- aber nicht in meinem thread.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Februar 2013)

@Doc_Rock
 du bist hier im  Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel Thread und nicht "ich fahr im schnee durch die gegend in NRW" !


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @_Doc_Rock_
> du bist hier im  Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel Thread und nicht "ich fahr im schnee durch die gegend in NRW" !


 sehe ich auch so


----------



## Leitwolf27 (15. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @_Doc_Rock_
> du bist hier im  Mountainbiker auf der Halde Haniel Thread und nicht "ich fahr im schnee durch die gegend in NRW" !


----------



## MirSch (16. Februar 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kann mich alles nicht packen... scheinbar wissen einige hier besser, was ich an steilhang fahren kann...





KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ich weiss das... Loki ist ein guter+schneller fahrer, wer was anderes sagt hat keine ahnung.




Meine Güte, kriegt euch wieder ein! Dachte wir sind hier alle aus´m Pott, da muss man nicht sofort weinen wegen ein paar Ansagen. Vor allem nicht wenn sie doch eh total unrealistisch sind. Und wer verbal auf die Kacke haut muss einfach auch mal einstecken können. 

BTW ... 






...Loki? Bist du es?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2013)

^^ JO DAS IST STEIL ! ! ! mir ist schon schwindelig alleine vom anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (17. Februar 2013)

Also für mich wäre das nichts ... 

Bin halt kein Vertrider, sondern eher ein geschmeidiger Gleiter auf flachen Pfaden


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. Februar 2013)

Die gute nachricht: die Trails sind großteils eisfrei, die schlechte: es befindet sich eine 5mm starke Schmierseifen-Schlamm schicht auf den Pfaden, es ist echt rutschig! In diesem Sinne: Happy Sliding!


----------



## mz33 (17. Februar 2013)

ich war gestern mit ner Gruppe da und war auch erstaunt wie gut man die Trails trotz des weichen Boden fahren konnte


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Februar 2013)

auch ich war gestern auf der Halde, die Trails ließen sich zum Teil besser fahren, wie der Gutshofweg. 
War mehrfach oben und bin zum Schluss einfach nur diese lange Auffahrt weider runter, unten war ich sowas von nass, vom Schneematsch den meine Reifen hoch warfen, als hätte ich mich da rein gesetzt:kotz:
Stimmt aber schon was hier sonst gesagt wurde, die Trails sind sehr matschig und rutschig.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2013)

würd auch gerne mal wieder fahren


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. Februar 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> würd auch gerne mal wieder fahren



Tja Artur,
Für Schönwetterfahrer sind es grade harte Zeiten...

Wenn Du doch mal Lust auf Schlammschlacht bekommst - Sag Bescheid


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Februar 2013)

mirsch: geil ... leider bin ichs nicht... wo isn der trail?


----------



## Noklos (14. März 2013)

Mein Demo mal umlackiert ;-)


----------



## Fail (14. März 2013)

Damn! Ziemlich geil, vielleicht werde ich es diese Saison mal live sehen können. Werde auf jeden Fall auch mal den einen oder anderen Tag diese Saison auf der halde unterwegs sein.


Gesendet von meinem LG-P970 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Drop 18 (16. März 2013)

nochmal was vom letzten sommer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (16. März 2013)

Leider geil.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2013)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Tja Artur,
> Für Schönwetterfahrer sind es grade harte Zeiten...
> 
> Wenn Du doch mal Lust auf Schlammschlacht bekommst - Sag Bescheid



ja leider.. obwohl spätestens wenn über ostern guru39 zu mir kommt "muss" ich wohl mit ihm  fahren gehen. 

hoffe bis dahin ist etwas über 5 grad +


----------



## Klausen1974 (20. März 2013)

Ostern werden die Temperaturen zweistellig, sie müssen es auch mal so langsam


----------



## molux (21. März 2013)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> Ostern werden die Temperaturen zweistellig, sie müssen es auch mal so langsam



-10 Grad


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2013)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> Ostern werden die Temperaturen zweistellig, sie müssen es auch mal so langsam



leise rieselt der schnee bei +1 grad.  :kotz:


----------



## skaster (29. März 2013)

Hat der Guru denn auch den neuen Ion Sledge 16 dabei? 
War gerade 5 Stunden draußen und habe wohl eine Menge gefressen, soviel wie ich :kotz: musste.


----------



## Klausen1974 (29. März 2013)

Ich war gerade auch auf der Halde, aber nur um mit der Family übern Kreuzweg zu gehn, dafür war das Wetter ok 
Neben einem Dachs haben wir noch etwas besonderes gesehen: einen E-Mountainbiker!
Die kannte ich bisher nur aus einer der letzten Freeride Ausgaben


----------



## Klausen1974 (29. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> leise rieselt der schnee bei +1 grad.  :kotz:



Du musst das positiv sehen, jetzt kann man morgens und abends im hellen schneefegen


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2013)

Klausen1974 schrieb:


> Du musst das positiv sehen, jetzt kann man morgens und abends im hellen schneefegen



"normal" ist es nicht mehr... war gerade mit dem hund  "vor der tür"  es liegen 2-3 cm neuschnee,- und die vögle singen als ob frühling is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (30. März 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "normal" ist es nicht mehr... war gerade mit dem hund  "vor der tür"  es liegen 2-3 cm neuschnee,- und die vögle singen als ob frühling is.



jo stmmt.

Wir sollen aber alle die Tage nutzen, an denen die Sonne jetzt draußen ist.

Denn im Juni und August ist die Halde Haniel mit Kulturveranstaltungen gespickt.

http://www.buehnen.net/ort/bottrop/loc/halde-haniel/

1.9.2013 http://www.trommeln-der-welt.de/

Weiter hängt schon ein Plakat unten an der Halde mit Werbung für weitere Kulturelle Veranstaltungen.


----------



## Darth (30. März 2013)

Dann raus mit euch und nicht im netz hängen


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Hat der Guru denn auch den neuen Ion Sledge 16 dabei?
> .









ja da drinn war ein ION 16 ,- und super geil + leicht aufgebaut.


----------



## MirSch (1. April 2013)

Haniel zu Ostern...


----------



## Klausen1974 (1. April 2013)

Gefällt mir! 

(Ich wollte heute auch mal hoch)


----------



## schroeti (2. April 2013)

Coole Fotos Mirko....

Muss da auch mal wieder hin, hat sich ja wohl einiges getan seit 2010... 
Naja, die nächsten Wochenenden bin ich wieder unterwegs im Namen des Herrn Giant, aber danach komme ich mal vorbei. Hoffe, dass dann das Wetter auch "etwas" besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrillMeister (2. April 2013)

War letzte Woche zufällig ohne MTB in der Nähe, hab aber keine Trials gefunden... 

Jetzt mal so für blöde gefragt:

Was muss ich in's Navi eintippen?
Wo stell ich das Auto hin?
Wo sind die Trials? ( Sind die Ausgeschildert, oder fahr ich einfach rum und find schon was? )

Danke! 

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## Dutshlander (2. April 2013)

zu   1: 
zu   2: zb am ende der Birkhanstrasse
und 3: genau

PS sorry aber deine fragen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2013)

schroeti schrieb:


> Muss da auch mal wieder hin,.



hust hust huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust.  

wer's glaubt wird selig.


----------



## schroeti (3. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hust hust huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust.
> 
> wer's glaubt wird selig.




jaja, Artur, ich versuchs ja, aber irgendwas kommt halt immer dazwischen...  
Die nächsten beiden WoEnden bin ich mit Giant weg, danach vielleicht mal sonntags?!


----------



## GrillMeister (3. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> zu   1:
> zu   2: zb am ende der Birkhanstrasse
> und 3: genau
> 
> PS sorry aber deine fragen



Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.


----------



## tokessa (4. April 2013)

Wir ( Kevin und ich ) sind Sonntag auch mal wieder auf halde : )


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2013)

so langsam kommen sie alle raus.


----------



## tokessa (5. April 2013)

Lol, wenn du sonntach auch kommst wären wir schon zu dritt ; )


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2013)

tokessa schrieb:


> Lol, wenn du sonntach auch kommst wären wir schon zu dritt ; )



denke das ich so um 15 uhr an der schranke bin ?


----------



## Dutshlander (5. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> denke das ich so um 15 uhr an der schranke bin ?


denke oder sicher wenn sicher Trocken ich denke auch
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> denke oder sicher wenn sicher Trocken ich denke auch
> Groetjes D-Lander



ok bin da... morgen 15 uhr schranke.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (6. April 2013)

Yeah,

ich bin auch da, 
aber schon so gegen 2 Uhr, aber dann sieht man sich ja...

Tante Edit sagt, dass "aber" wohl mein neues Lieblingswort wird...


----------



## MirSch (6. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ok bin da... morgen 15 uhr schranke.



Wenn ich's zeitlich schaffe werde ich mich wohl auch anschließen.


----------



## der Digge (6. April 2013)

MirSch schrieb:


> Wenn ich's zeitlich schaffe werde ich mich wohl auch anschließen.



dito


----------



## Fail (7. April 2013)

Wir machen uns morgen um 12 Uhr von dorsten aus auf den weg zur halde. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Wir werden zu viert da sein. Ich selbst fahre ein schwarz rot weißes ghost! Quatscht mich ruhig an!

Mfg Benny

Gesendet von meinem LG-P970 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MirSch (7. April 2013)

Schranke an der Holzbrücke, oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2013)

war super heute... wieder reinzukommen. nach diesem XXL Winter. 

 gefühlt warn heute 5,4 Mio. "ruhrpott people" unterwegs.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war super heute... wieder reinzukommen. nach diesem XXL Winter.
> 
> gefühlt warn heute 5,4 Mio. "ruhrpott people" unterwegs.


gelungene Tour Artur hat laune gemacht, aber meine Oberschenkel brantten ein bissl als ich daheim angekommen war. Kein wunder bei diesen "lange" an/rück-fahrt.


----------



## tokessa (8. April 2013)

Wir waren auch da, allerdings schon weit früher : ) War gut nur viel zu viele Wanderer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (8. April 2013)

Jep, Runde gestern hat Spaß gemacht. Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke, festgehalten von Ti-Max...


----------



## KillA1977 (8. April 2013)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Ti-Max (8. April 2013)

Der Holländer wurde vergessen...

War natürlich keine Absicht ...


----------



## Dutshlander (8. April 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der Holländer wurde vergessen...
> War natürlich keine Absicht ...


wollte immer schon _das__ "rampen-lämpchen" sein._ 
Dank an Ti-Max für seine Schöne Aufnahmen
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (8. April 2013)

Schöne Bilder 

Mann, ich bin schon n bisken neidisch, hatte mich so auf den den einzig schönen Tag gefreut, aber mit drei kranken Kindern konnte ich mein Mädchen schlecht allein lassen...

Naja, aber Euch sieht man den Spaß wenigstens an und irgendwann wirds ja auch wieder besseres Wetter geben...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. April 2013)

wo isn der trail auf den pics?? also mit der airtime...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (8. April 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wo isn der trail auf den pics?? also mit der airtime...



Das eine ist die Links-Rechts-Links-Kurvenkombination nach dem kleinen Drop am DH, das andere der Double vom Steinplatten-DH.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. April 2013)

ich merk, war lange nimmer da, schaut nice aus...


----------



## carrom (8. April 2013)

schöne Bilder


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2013)

Nachlese


----------



## chiefrock (9. April 2013)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt einfach mal so dazwischen frage aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann wird das biken dort bestenfalls gedultet, richtig? 
Sehe sehr häufig Fotos aus der AM und XC Abteilung. Im Netz findet man aber auch ne Menge Videos wo Leute mit DH den Hügel runter Shreddern. 
Was ich also eigentlich wissen möchte ist: Findet man dort Strecken, für die sich das mitbringen eines DHers lohnt und kann man dort in ruhe fahren, ohne gleich vom Fußvolk oder gar militante Locals blöd angemacht zu werden.  Natürlich unter berücksichtigung der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahmen ect.pp. 

Danke für ein paar Infos. 

Grüße.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2013)

also am sonntag waren ca. 100 Biker über den ganzen tag verteilt auf der Halde Haniel unterwegs.
 und ja es gibt auch ne  sehr gute DH strecke,- die Infos holst du dir dann lieber von den Locals  selber vor ort... niemand wird dich verjagen


----------



## chiefrock (9. April 2013)

Ok.. Danke Dir. 
Versuche halt ein bisschen was vorab zu erfahren. MG ist zwar nicht unendlich weit weg aber wäre schon enttäuschend, wenn die Anfahrt völig umsonst war. 
Dann werde ich die Halde mal in das Buch der Optionen notieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2013)

ja mach das. du findest "eigentlich" immer jemanden vor ort. 

das 5, 6 und 7te Bild (vom MirSch) zeigt die DH strecke.


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2013)

chiefrock schrieb:


> ...Versuche halt ein bisschen was vorab zu erfahren. MG ist zwar nicht unendlich weit weg aber wäre schon enttäuschend, wenn die Anfahrt völig umsonst war...



Die Anreise lohnt sich. Würde an deiner Stelle den Thread hier im Auge behalten und mich einfach mal bei nem Treffen anschließen. Das Areal ist recht groß und unübersichtlich, ohne Local wird man kaum alle Strecken finden.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. April 2013)

^^ ganz genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mz33 (10. April 2013)

Ich glaub ich werd die nächsten Tage auch mal rum schauen, wen das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Noklos (14. April 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer heute oben war, aber es war geil! 

 @MirSch: Um folgende Fotos zu machen mussten wir nichtmal shapen, die Idee da ist hammer 


Hier ein paar Fotos vom Tag!


----------



## Ti-Max (15. April 2013)

Geiler Schei$$. Das Ding hat ja gerade zu danach geschrien 

Btw Tolle Bilder, vor allem das mit den Marterviechern im Hintergrund


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (15. April 2013)

Sehr coole Bilder!

...und was fürn geiles Gefühl mal wieder im T-Shirt zu fahren, ich hatte es schon fast vergessen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2013)

ganz genau Ti. 
und schön das MirSch die idee hatte dort was zu machen  

muss bei zeiten den Arthur aktivieren dann kannst du dort auch ein paar gute action bilder schiessen... vom MirSch natürlich auch.


----------



## Noklos (15. April 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt musste man da nichts bauen, der Sprung war schon immer so da, aber wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen da runter zu fahren


----------



## Ti-Max (15. April 2013)

Wie schon immer da? Weißt Du eingentlich, wie lange ich dafür geschüppt habe


----------



## Noklos (15. April 2013)

Oh ja sorry, das hatte ich total vergessen, damals vor langer Zeit hattest du den mit Klappspaten aufgeschüttet


----------



## Ti-Max (15. April 2013)

Klappspaten, Eimer und Förmchen von meiner Tocher, was meinst Du woher der Shape kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (15. April 2013)

Sogenannte "SHAPE" Förmchen! Extrem Rar und selten zu bekommen! Wenn überhaupt bei Lidl!


----------



## Ti-Max (15. April 2013)

Ich werde jetzt hier nicht meine Bezugsquellen verraten ...


----------



## howdy0501 (15. April 2013)

Gestern das erste Mal auf der Halde unterwegs gewesen. Muss sagen, macht echt Spaß dort zu fahren. Muss mir nur noch die ganzen Wegen und Trails suchen...

Werd definitiv nicht das letzte Mal da gewesen sein


----------



## MirSch (15. April 2013)

Geile Bilder! Muss demnächst mal mit dem SX da hoch.


----------



## Noklos (15. April 2013)

Sag Bescheid, da will ich bei sein!


----------



## MirSch (15. April 2013)

Mache ich, schließlich brauche ich in meinem Alter einen Vorfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (15. April 2013)

Hehe, Spaßvogel


----------



## Big Drop 18 (15. April 2013)

naja also n bisschen dran geshapt hab ich ja schon bevor wir fotos gemacht haben  war schon n bisschen zu flach der absprung da


----------



## MirSch (17. April 2013)

Ich lasse es gemächlicher angehen und vor allem mal auf der Schöttelhalde nebenan...





Foto wie immer vom Ti-Max


----------



## Noklos (17. April 2013)

Geiles Bild! 
wie schauts aus mit Sprung antesten?


----------



## Noklos (20. April 2013)

Bin heute wieder mit einigen oben  
vielleicht sieht man sich ja!


----------



## Der Toni (20. April 2013)

Hoffentlich nicht wieder am Krankenwagen.


----------



## MirSch (21. April 2013)

Schade das du heute nicht oben warst Noklos!  Man, war das am Anfang ein Rumgewurste nach nem kompletten Winter ohne steile Sprünge.
Nachher kam dann noch das hier raus...





An dieser Stelle danke an Ti-Max


----------



## Noklos (21. April 2013)

FU** verdammt  Habs nicht geschafft heute .... 

Bild ist mega geil! Und der Sprung geht auch gut oder? 

Lass uns doch nochmal hoch die Tage, hab da noch was vor wenn es nicht so windig ist


----------



## onkeloki (23. April 2013)

Hi an die Runde, obwohl ich schon immer am Fuß der Halde wohne bin ich relativ neu mit dem bike oben unterwegs. 

da ich mich da oben noch nicht wirklich gut auskenne bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Übersicht der verschiedenen Trails gewesen. 

So etwas gibt es glaube ich noch nicht von der Halde Haniel.

Heute hat Google in Deutschland den Mapmaker vorgestellt, 
das hat mich auf die idee gebracht man könnte ja diverse trails auf einer google map einzeichnen und ihnen meinetwegen auch namen geben (so wie den kreuzweg trail).
Und schwierigkeitsgrade. 

Den mapmaker findet man hier: 
http://www.google.com/mapmaker

oder man realisiert so etwas via GPS-App oder so. 
Falls es so etwas schon gibt bin ich zu doof zum googlen 

Andernfalls würde mich interessieren ob die Allgemeinheit der Halden-Biker so ein Projekt unterstützt. 



Zu mir, ich bin totaler Anfänger und wie gesagt noch nicht lange auf der Halde.
Bin aber Web-Programmierer und kann so etwas mit Leichtigkeit umsetzen.

Wenns gut an kommt kann man so ein Projekt auf Halden in der Umgebung ausweiten, was meint ihr?


----------



## s4shhh (23. April 2013)

Da die ganzen Sachen mehr oder weniger nur geduldet sind...macht es keinen Sinn das alles ins Netz rauszublasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeloki (23. April 2013)

So etwas dachte ich mir schon, 
wie schaut es aus wenn es Password geschätzt ist? 

Generell sind einige Trails ja auf Google eh schon zu erkennen.
Diese jetzt mit zusätzlichen Infos zu versehen
* Steigung 
* Schwirrigkeit
* ist überhaupt so noch vorhanden usw   
* Fußgängerdichte

Also man kann sich ja auf das beschränken was eh schon sichtbar ist. 
Und die versteckten "geheimen" trails dürfen dies auch bleiben 

Aber kann deine Argumentation schon verstehen.
anscheinend gab es bis jetzt ja auch kein bedarf für so etwas.  


-- ironie --
Oder ist es gar besser wenn mal jemand einen Antrag auf Verpixellung bei google stellen würde 
-- /ironie --


----------



## Ti-Max (23. April 2013)

Lieber an die Locals dranhängen und auf der Hirnfestplatte einbrennen, mit allen Informationen, die Du sonst noch brauchst, zumal sowieso größtenteils subjektiv


----------



## Noklos (23. April 2013)

Ti-Max sagt es:
Da oben sind immer so viele unterwegs, da kann man lieber direkt so gucken fahren. Und so schwer ist das ja jetzt auch nicht alles zu finden


----------



## Kohlenkind (23. April 2013)

Hat jemand Bock am Donnerstag so zwischen 11-14 Uhr rum ein paarmal die Halde hoch- und runter zu shreddern? Nix Extremes, alles was sich mit nem 130mm-29er-Fully bewältigen lässt


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> Hi an die Runde, obwohl ich schon immer am Fuß der Halde wohne bin ich relativ neu mit dem bike oben unterwegs.
> 
> da ich mich da oben noch nicht wirklich gut auskenne bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Übersicht der verschiedenen Trails gewesen.
> 
> ...




Oki wir haben uns getroffen... 

 aber wenn du schon Web-Programmierer bist ,- richte  dir erstmal ein vernünftiges forums profil ein 
mit benutzerbildchen usw.

gruss Artur


----------



## onkeloki (25. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Oki wir haben uns getroffen...
> 
> aber wenn du schon Web-Programmierer bist ,- richte  dir erstmal ein vernünftiges forums profil ein
> mit benutzerbildchen usw.
> ...



Bereits geschehen,
seit meiner Paintball-Zeit war ich schon lange nicht mehr in einem Thematischen Forum unterwegs. 

"Anyway"

Mittlerweile hab ich auch ein Fully, muss noch ein wenig zu recht gemacht dann trifft man sich sicherlich mal wieder


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> meiner Paintball-Zeit
> "Anyway"


Ah  ein Ballerfreund.


----------



## onkeloki (25. April 2013)

irgendwie wird mein Avatar nicht angezeigt. hmmmm.


 @Dutshlander, jo Deutsche Paintball liga (DPL) wurd aber irgendwan zu zeitintensiv und teuer


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> irgendwie wird mein Avatar nicht angezeigt. hmmmm.r


eventuell zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeloki (25. April 2013)

da ist es, bild an der falschen stelle hochgeladen..

Ah by the way. bin auch Hobby Fotograf mit ner relativ guten Ausrüstung.

Wenn ich etwas sicherer auf dem Bike bin bring ich die Kamera mal mit hoch


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> da ist es, bild an der falschen stelle hochgeladen..
> 
> Ah by the way. bin auch Hobby Fotograf mit ner relativ guten Ausrüstung.
> 
> Wenn ich etwas sicherer auf dem Bike bin bring ich die Kamera mal mit hoch



gut zu wissen


----------



## fuelex (27. April 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> Wenns gut an kommt kann man so ein Projekt auf Halden in der Umgebung ausweiten, was meint ihr?



guck dir mal die OpenMTB-Map an. Die basiert auf der freien OpenStreetMap und zeigt speziell Wege fuer MTB und auch zum Teil die entsprechende S-Skala. Es macht in meinen Auge mehr Sinn solch ein freies Projekt zu unterstuetzen, zumal es inzwischen eine beachtliche Qualitaet erreicht hat und komerzielle Karten schon haeufig uebertrift.


----------



## der Digge (27. April 2013)

Seid ihr Weich mit der Karten******* da? 

Alles was es auf der Halde an Strecken gibt wird von den Verantworlichen einfach nur großzügig "übersehen" und jetzt wollt ihr die die beide Augen zu machen noch mit der Nase drauf stoßen was sie abreißen müssen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. April 2013)

empfinde ich auch als schwachsinn, zumal die meisten der strecken dort abfahrtsorientiert sind. hab bisher noch keinen downhiller mit nem gps am lenker gesehen... und wer sowas braucht, is definitiv zu langsam unterwegs.


----------



## Nachaz (27. April 2013)

der Digge schrieb:


> Alles was es auf der Halde an Strecken gibt wird von den Verantworlichen einfach nur großzügig "übersehen" und jetzt wollt ihr die die beide Augen zu machen noch mit der Nase drauf stoßen was sie abreißen müssen





Finger da Weg, insbesondere auf der Haniel sagt die RAG schnell mal danke für soetwas.

BTW - was ist aus der Vereinsarbeit geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (27. April 2013)

Nachaz schrieb:


> BTW - was ist aus der Vereinsarbeit geworden?



Der Verein ist aktiv! Wir warten aktuell auf die RAG! Versuchen moderat Druck zu machen! Hoffen es gibt irgendwann mal was neues und gutes zu berichten!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2013)

12 uhr schranke morgen


----------



## Dutshlander (27. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 12 uhr schranke morgen


Ja


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ja



super...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2013)

ich weiss, gehört an sich hier nich rein, aber hat hier jemand für nen 190er manitou dämpfer eine 650er feder?? mein händler hat mich leider zu lange vertröstet... bräuchte die schon bis dienstag... wär cool wenn mir da wer helfen kann.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 12 uhr schranke morgen


hat mal wieder Spass gemacht.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## mau (29. April 2013)

Habt Ihr noch ordentlich Fußgänger eingestaubt?


----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2013)

mau schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch ordentlich Fußgänger eingestaubt?


 Dumme Frage
Nein so etwas ist nicht unser ding, hab respekt für Fußgänger, so haben sie auch respekt für uns.
Groetjes D-Lander


Edit: Hey mau habe dich zu spät erkannt, _sonnst hätte ich nicht so reagiert_.
Groetjes...


----------



## mau (29. April 2013)

He he  kein Ding. Bin ja hier nicht so bekannt


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Edit: Hey mau habe dich zu spät erkannt, _sonnst hätte ich nicht so reagiert_.
> Groetjes...



mau is in ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mau is in ordnung.


jepp 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## hdamok (1. Mai 2013)

Wat herrlich im Pott


----------



## BjöRRn (1. Mai 2013)

Super geil 

Und Eure Strecke ist auch toll, also wenn man von unten zum Feuerturm hoch fährt 

Halde Haniel macht Laune


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> Wat herrlich im Pott


----------



## tokessa (2. Mai 2013)

Letzte mal als ich den gesehen habe hat er oben gewendet und ist sofort wieder runter.


----------



## BjöRRn (2. Mai 2013)

Der fährt bestimmt ein E-bike


----------



## hdamok (2. Mai 2013)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> Der fährt bestimmt ein E-bike



lese ich da Neid in der einen Zeile?


----------



## Cupertino (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich von der Straße "Am Gutshof" die Halde anfahre, steht direkt an der Wegkreuzung jetzt das Zeichen Verbot für Radfahrer!?  :kotz: 

Was soll das denn? 

Erst wird die Zufahrt über die Asphaltstraße mit einem Zaun dicht gemacht und jetzt auch noch die andere Auffahrt via Verbotsschild.
Wenn man den Kreuzweg dicht machen würde, könnte ich es ja noch verstehen. Dort begegnen mir häufiger Spaziergänger. 
Auf dem jetzt "verbotenen" Weg, habe ich nur sehr selten Fußgänger gesehen.


----------



## mau (8. Mai 2013)

"Verbot für Radfahrer"? Oder "Verboten: Radfahren abseits der Wege"?  das Schild steht da nämlich schon immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeloki (8. Mai 2013)

bin heute morgen vom alten postweg rein gefahren.
also ein weg bevor die straße "Am Gutshof" kommt. da an der Schranke steht auch ein schild... stand das auch schon immer da oder ist es mit nur aufgefallen weil ich das heute morgen hier gelesen habe? 

fahre da eigentlich immer rein, das schild ist mir aber bis vorhin überhaupt nicht aufgefallen 

aber ich irre mich wahrscheinlich komplett


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2013)

mau schrieb:


> "Verboten: Radfahren abseits der Wege"?
> .



das wird wohl da auch stehen... 

ps:

l.t. unserer Labertasche "Wolfgang Feurwarth" hat sich am WE einer übelst gemault,- 

 gesicht auf,- rahmen/gabelbruch usw. 

einen Krankenwagen hat er zum glück nicht geholt.


----------



## OneWheeler (8. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das wird wohl da auch stehen...
> 
> ps:
> 
> ...



Der wäre auch nur bis zum Zaun auf der Teerstraße gekommen:-(


----------



## Ani (8. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das wird wohl da auch stehen...
> 
> ps:
> 
> ...



mh, bist du dir sicher?
tobi ist am samstag mit dem auto auf dem postweg gefahren und da kam grad ein krankenwagen auf dem parkplatz beim chinamann an und es standen mehrere biker mit ff-helm dort rum. muss natürlich kein biker die ursache gewesen sein, könnte aber, ich hoffe es ist nix wildes passiert


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2013)

ne Antje
 der ist mit seinem gebroch. rahmen/gabel richtung Zeche gewatschelt.


----------



## RudolfRitzel (9. Mai 2013)

Ani schrieb:


> mh, bist du dir sicher?
> tobi ist am samstag mit dem auto auf dem postweg gefahren und da kam grad ein krankenwagen auf dem parkplatz beim chinamann an und es standen mehrere biker mit ff-helm dort rum. muss natürlich kein biker die ursache gewesen sein, könnte aber, ich hoffe es ist nix wildes passiert


doch war'n Biker.... noch ziemlich jung. Hat sich maxinmal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. die Sanitäter waren auf jedenfall ganz entspannt und der Junge noch bei Sinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Mai 2013)

ich bin morgen oben,- kommt wer mit ?


----------



## Ani (9. Mai 2013)

muss mal schauen, muss noch den zentner dreck von heute vom bike runterspachteln und hab noch einiges auf meiner todo-liste, wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2013)

sorry Antje 
ich war zeitlich spontan  so um 18 uhr oben


----------



## HiFi-Fan (11. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Wie sind denn die aktuellen Bedingungen an der Haniel? War seit letztem Sommer nicht mehr da...

Muss man(n) da ein DH/FR rankarren oder macht es auch ein AM/Enduro?

Danke.

Wollte evtl. heute Abend gegen 17.00 so 1-2-3h fahren gehen...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2013)

ein Hardtail reicht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein Hardtail reicht



ohne federgabel und mit v-brakes...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ohne federgabel und mit v-brakes...



ja das reicht auch...


----------



## Der Toni (11. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja das reicht auch...



... der Krankenwagenfahrer kennt sich da schon aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... der Krankenwagenfahrer kennt sich da schon aus.



warum ? wir sind früher doch auch so gefahren... und auch ohne Krankenwagen.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Mai 2013)

War auch mehr auf die letzte Zeit bezogen. Fast jedesmal, wenn ich auf Haniel fahre taucht ein Krankenwagen auf . Ist wie ne Seuche zur Zeit.

Ich fahre auch ab und zu mal mit meiner 80mm "Uraltbratze" die Trails runter und bin immer überrascht, wie gut das auch damit geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (11. Mai 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> War auch mehr auf die letzte Zeit bezogen. Fast jedesmal, wenn in auf Haniel fahre taucht ein Krankenwagen auf :


Ist das so?
eventuell solltest du dann, uns zu liebe, da  nicht mehr fahren?....


----------



## Der Toni (11. Mai 2013)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> eventuell solltest du dann, uns zu liebe, da  nicht mehr fahren?....



Du bist ein rechter Scherzkecks , pass lieber auf die Häschen auf.


----------



## RudolfRitzel (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo...
wann wurde denn die Strecke auf der Westseite abgerissen ? die mit der Stufe und dem kleinen Sprung durch die Bäume.


----------



## der Digge (19. Mai 2013)

RudolfRitzel schrieb:


> Hallo...
> wann wurde denn die Strecke auf der Westseite abgerissen ? die mit der Stufe und dem kleinen Sprung durch die Bäume.



der DH?


----------



## mau (19. Mai 2013)

Jap. Der letzte Teil. Die Kurve sowie der letzte Sprung ganz unten. Weg.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (19. Mai 2013)

Uhhh, seit wann?

Hoffentlich wird der Rest vom DH nicht auch noch folgen 
Gibt es ne Begründung?


----------



## mau (20. Mai 2013)

Irgendwann zwischen DO und SA


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2013)

lt. Bergwacht wird da noch einiges folgen.


----------



## Der Toni (21. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lt. Bergwacht wird da noch einiges folgen.



Du meinst die Schwatzbacke vom grünen Haus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Du meinst die Schwatzbacke vom grünen Haus?



nein... der ist nicht von der bergwacht  
hab mit dem oberaufseher von der zeche gesprochen,- der mit den Jeep. 

na ja,- hauptsache die neue grafenwalder bleibt... gegen die haben die nix mer.


----------



## Der Toni (21. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .....
> na ja,- hauptsache die neue grafenwalder bleibt... gegen die haben die nix mer.


 Sehr gut!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2013)

lohnt die strecke nen besuch?


----------



## RudolfRitzel (21. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein... der ist nicht von der bergwacht
> hab mit dem oberaufseher von der zeche gesprochen,- der mit den Jeep.
> 
> na ja,- hauptsache die neue grafenwalder bleibt... gegen die haben die nix mer.


darf man fragen welche Strecke du meinst...?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> lohnt die strecke nen besuch?



jo... ich denke noch 1-2 monate einfahren,- dann ist sie prefekt  

Rudolf,- so einfach erklären kann ich es nicht,- kann sie dir mal zeigen ok


----------



## RudolfRitzel (21. Mai 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rudolf,- so einfach erklären kann ich es nicht,- kann sie dir mal zeigen ok



... können wir machen. ich meld mich einfach mal via PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2013)

RudolfRitzel schrieb:


> ... können wir machen. ich meld mich einfach mal via PN.



ok mach dat.


----------



## mau (22. Mai 2013)

ACHTUNG!

Da wo Ihr (Noklos, Mirsch, etc) letztens die Bilder gemacht habt (oben am Theater) solltet Ihr schön aufpassen.
Ich hab heute ein in der Kompression geschaufeltes und mit Blechen abgedecktes Loch zugemacht.
Keine Ahnung ob das geziehlt war oder ob da jemand nur Spaß hatte.

Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall vor der ersten Durchfahrt mal 'n Blick reinwerfen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Mai 2013)

fangen die idioten nu auch hier an?? wasn dann das nächste?? drähte überm weg?


----------



## mau (22. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung ob das geziehlt war oder nur "zufällig" genau an der Stelle


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (25. Mai 2013)

War ja ganz schön viel los heute Mittag.

Was mir aber mal wieder sauer aufgestossen ist, sind die 5-6 CCler, für die Helme wohl immer noch zu uncool sind und vor allem meinten die auch noch mit locker 50 Sachen den oberen Teil des Kreuzweges runter ballern zu müssen - knapp 2m an ner Gruppe 65+Rentner vorbei....

Die Kommentare könnt Ihr Euch denken....

Ich hab dann versucht Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben und ne Zeit mit den älteren Herrschaften diskutiert....

Also, falls einer von euch die Schwachköppe kennt, sprecht doch bitte nochmal mit denen, dass so was mal gar nicht geht...


----------



## schwalini (26. Mai 2013)

Gibt immer wieder Idioten die einen das Mountainbiken schwer machen und einen schlechten Ruf auf uns wirft wegen ihrem Ego Verhalten.  
Gruß selbst CC fahrer.


----------



## -Kawa- (26. Mai 2013)

Nur mal so eine frage ohne das ich hier direkt gesteinigt werde was leider ziemlich häufig hier im Forum passiert, warum regt ihr euch über Leute auf die ohne Helm fahren?
Gibt es schon eine helmpflicht ?
Sollte ein eigentlich selber überlassen sein ob er ein Helm trägt oder nicht.
Genau so wenig Leute seh ich die die Halde runter Düsen die kein rückenprotecktor oder Arm- Knieschoner tragen.
Wie gesagt nicht verkehrt verstehen ich selber fahre seid dieser Saison auch mit Helm aber nur die Abfahrten ansonsten find ich den zu unbequem.
Das mit den Fußgängern ist ne andere Sache das kann ich auch nicht verstehen unsere Gruppe macht eigentlich immer höflich Platz und bedankt sich auch wenn uns mal Platz gemacht wird.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2013)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine frage ohne das ich hier direkt gesteinigt werde was leider ziemlich häufig hier im Forum passiert, warum regt ihr euch über Leute auf die ohne Helm fahren?
> Gibt es schon eine helmpflicht ?
> Sollte ein eigentlich selber überlassen sein ob er ein Helm trägt oder nicht.
> Genau so wenig Leute seh ich die die Halde runter Düsen die kein rückenprotecktor oder Arm- Knieschoner tragen.
> Wie gesagt nicht verkehrt verstehen ich selber fahre seid dieser Saison auch mit Helm aber nur die Abfahrten ansonsten find ich den zu unbequem..



Gibt keine helmpflicht, ist auch jedem selber überlassen.  Jedoch sollte man bedenken das es schon tote auf haniel gab. Also sollte man doch nichts riskieren, sofern man die halde auch in zukunft als hometrail halten will.


----------



## Metusalix (26. Mai 2013)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine frage ohne das ich hier direkt gesteinigt werde was leider ziemlich häufig hier im Forum passiert, warum regt ihr euch über Leute auf die ohne Helm fahren?
> Gibt es schon eine helmpflicht ?
> 
> Wir hatten auf der Halde schon zwei Tote (siehe kleines Kreuz auf der Wiese), jeweils ohne Helm. Ich war vor kurzem selber Zeuge eines Unfalls wo der Fahrer trotz und dank Helm nur eine leichte Kopfverletzung hatte. Wer meint er hat das alles im Griff soll gerne weiter ohne Helm fahren, aber bitte wo anders. Man muß keine Helmpflicht einführen, normaler Menschenverstand sollte eigentlich reichen, ist aber scheinbar nicht bei allen ausreichend vorhanden.
> ...


----------



## s4shhh (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (26. Mai 2013)

Ich muß dazu sagen, nicht die ganze Gruppe hatte keinen Helm, sondern "nur" zwei von denen.

Ich persönlich trage immer einen Helm, auch wenn ich mit dem Trekkingrad abends in die Kneipe fahre.

Warum?

Weil ich mein Leben toll finde so wie es ist und das auch so bleiben soll.

Jetzt bin ich mit fast Ende dreißig in der glücklichen Lage, dass ich schon Frau und Kinder habe, ich muss nicht mehr zwingend der Coolste sein, aber ich muss definitiv (halbwegs) heil zu Hause wieder ankommen.

Ich habe alleine im letzten dreiviertel Jahr zwei schwere Stürze von Freunden miterlebt, die ohne Helm richtig übel ausgegangen wären, dank Helm ist es aber beides Mal bei leichten Gehirnerschütterungen geblieben.

Ich kann nur jedem nicht Helm-Fahrer empfehlen, sich so einen gebrochenen Helm nach einem Crash mal anzuschauen, da kommt man ins grübeln...

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, warum ich einen Helm trage, prinzipiell denke ich auch, dass jeder das machen soll, was er für richtig hält, ich lasse mir auch nicht gern was vorschreiben!

Der Grund, warum ich will, dass jeder Biker auf der Halde einen Helm tragen soll ist aber ein recht einfacher und auch recht egoistischer: Je mehr schwere Unfälle auf der Halde, desto schlechter sieht es für meinen / unseren Homespot aus!

Und ich will da verdammt nochmal noch lange und oft fahren!


----------



## -Kawa- (26. Mai 2013)

Recht habt ihr ja alle damit 
Wenn ich ins Gelände geh hab ich auch ein Helm auf, habe schon selber mehrere Stürze hinter mir ohne Helm zum Glück immer gut ausgelaufen .
Auf den normalen Radwegen hab ich mein Helm nicht auf die Wege sind heute in NRW recht gut ausgebaut so das man eigentlich egal wo man hin möchte fast komplett über diese Radwege kommt.
Man sollte aber auch immer mit überlegen das auf der Halde Leute rum fahren die sich gerade ihr erstes Bike gekauft haben und nicht jeder hat oder kann sich direkt alles fürs Bike kaufen. Wenn die Leute merken sie fahren gerne und öfters Abfahrten werden die meisten sich garantiert auch ein Helm zulegen. 
Ich seh das an meiner Gruppe bin auch zur zeit der einzigste der ein Helm hat vorher brauchten wir das nicht haben meist nur km am Kanal gemacht. Jetzt haben sich ein paar von uns mal vernünftige Bikes gekauft und kommen auch mal in den Genuss auf der Halde zu fahren und merken selber das sie ein Helm brauchen mit unseren alten Bikes brauchten wir vorher garnicht daran zu denken mal eine Abfahrt der Halde zu nehmen .


----------



## schwalini (26. Mai 2013)

Ich selber hatte vor 5 Wochen einen schweren Sturz wobei ich mir beide Arme gebrochen habe der Helm hat es nicht überlebt und ohne Helm möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen, ob ich schon das Krankenhaus verlassen hätte.


----------



## der Digge (26. Mai 2013)

Jeder wie er meint, die Jungs ohne Helm sind halt die Nordic Walker unter den Skifahrern


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2013)

Metusalix schrieb:


> Wir hatten auf der Halde schon zwei Tote .



es waren schon mehr als 2 tote.


----------



## mau (27. Mai 2013)

Das hier....



mau schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!
> 
> Da wo Ihr (Noklos, Mirsch, etc) letztens die Bilder gemacht habt (oben am Theater) solltet Ihr schön aufpassen.
> Ich hab heute ein in der Kompression geschaufeltes und mit Blechen abgedecktes Loch zugemacht.....



...waren/sind übrigens Kinder/Jugendliche. Haben sich heute 'n Feuerchen und Stockbrot gemacht ...


----------



## Noklos (27. Mai 2013)

mau schrieb:


> Das hier....
> 
> 
> 
> ...waren/sind übrigens Kinder/Jugendliche. Haben sich heute 'n Feuerchen und Stockbrot gemacht ...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2013)

joo Mau 
die habe ich da auch grillen gesehen  ,-  und dich beim Radfahren (hüpfen)


----------



## mau (28. Mai 2013)

Du warst oben? Hättest mal "tach" sagen können 
Hab nur viele "XC"ler gesehen.

Und Erik ... der hoffentlich gut die Grafenwalder heruntergekommen ist 

...achja, bin nicht nur ge"hüpft"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanke (28. Mai 2013)

mau schrieb:


> Und Erik ... der hoffentlich gut die Grafenwalder heruntergekommen ist



Alles gut gegangen!


----------



## mau (28. Mai 2013)

:thumbup:
Hast Dich denn gewagt?


----------



## Sanke (28. Mai 2013)

2 von 3


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2013)

mau schrieb:


> Du warst oben? Hättest mal "tach" sagen können
> Hab nur viele "XC"ler gesehen.
> 
> Und Erik ... der hoffentlich gut die Grafenwalder heruntergekommen ist
> ...



jo... war 2x rauf+runter. 

dich habe ich 1x oben an den bahnschwellen  und 1x unten am theater gesehen .


----------



## Der Toni (28. Mai 2013)

Sanke schrieb:


> 2 von 3



1+2 oder 2+3?


----------



## Sanke (28. Mai 2013)

2+3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (28. Mai 2013)

Sanke schrieb:


> 2+3




1 kommt auch noch.


----------



## Sanke (29. Mai 2013)

1 2 3


----------



## Der Toni (29. Mai 2013)

schönes Vid!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> schönes Vid!



findichauch...


----------



## -Kawa- (29. Mai 2013)

Jop schönes Vid


----------



## Sanke (29. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## mau (29. Mai 2013)

Cool. *gefällt mir*


----------



## Noklos (29. Mai 2013)

Cooles Vid! 

Scheinen die Umbauten, die ich mit einem Kollegen gemacht habe, ja noch zu stehen  Gefällt mir...


----------



## toranoxx (29. Mai 2013)

mir auch!


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Mai 2013)

Schönes Video 

Was ist denn das Blaue da am Himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rawk (31. Mai 2013)

Grüße aus Dinslaken, 
da oben hab ich mein Profilbild her. 







Tja, das Ruhrgebiet von seiner schönen Seite, aber den Ausblick habt ihr sicher schon öfter genossen als ich, das war bisher mein einziger Besuch auf der Halde Haniel - zufällig mit neuem Bike und helmlos wie man sieht, da gings nur mit mäßiger Geschwindkeit, aber ungestört über die breiten Schotterwege wieder runter.

Ist auch eine Weile her, war noch recht kühl aber trotzdem schön sonnig. Uns ist kaum eine handvoll Radfahrern begegnet, dafür war aber einer davon mit dem gleichen mattschwarzen Cube (glaube LTD Race) wie mein Kumpel unterwegs, fühlt sich vielleicht jemand angesprochen ? 

Die Halde ist keine 10km von mir entfernt, würde gern öfter mal dahin, allerdings bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Helm für Abfahrten und Hüpfereien, wenn ich den gefunden habe sieht man sich vielleicht mal, bis dann !


----------



## moe17 (2. Juni 2013)

Diese Woche jemand auf der Halde unterwegs?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2013)

Rawk schrieb:


> da oben hab ich mein Profilbild her.



GEIL


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (2. Juni 2013)

Folgende Warnung habe ich gerade auf Facebook gelesen und möchte die hier gerne weitergeben, auch wenn es eine andere Halde betrifft:


Achtung an alle Eltern und Hundebesitzer!!!!! auf der Halde am Tetraeder wurden vermehrt Rasierklingen im Unterholz verstreut. Ein Hund hat sich bereits sein Unterbein aufgerissen. Bitte vorsichtig sein und weiter teilen!!!!!

Die Vollidioten sterben leider nicht aus....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Juni 2013)

nur noch idioten unterwegs...


----------



## moe17 (2. Juni 2013)

Drecksschweine >.< denen sollte man die Klingen zu fressen geben!


----------



## Trailrider1993 (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo an alle die auf der wunderschönen Halde fahren.
Wollte mal wissen,ob man mit einem 120mm tourenfully alle trails auf der halde runterkommt bzw ob diese sich mit 120mm anständig fahren lassen?


----------



## Holland (6. Juni 2013)

Trailrider1993 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle die auf der wunderschönen Halde fahren.
> Wollte mal wissen,ob man mit einem 120mm tourenfully alle trails auf der halde runterkommt bzw ob diese sich mit 120mm anständig fahren lassen?



Runter kommen sie doch alle. 
Die Trails sind unterschiedlich schwierig. Kommt IMHO eher drauf an, was der Fahrer drauf hat und in welchem "Spassbereich" er sich bewegt. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2013)

es gibt CC´ler die fahren mit 80mm vorne (hinten O.mm) den DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es gibt CC´ler die fahren mit 80mm vorne (hinten O.mm) den DH


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es gibt CC´ler die fahren mit 80mm vorne (hinten O.mm) den DH




... oder mit´m Klapprad!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es gibt CC´ler die fahren mit 80mm vorne (hinten O.mm) den DH



alles machbar


----------



## Ruhrerpel (14. Juni 2013)

Gruß von hier oben.


----------



## Rawk (14. Juni 2013)

Will auch wieder radeln 
Hab seit letzten Freitag meinen Helm und Schoner, aber nach einer Stunde rumdüsen ist mir das Schaltauge abgebrochen !

War eine blöde Landung - bin einen Balken runter gefahren und mit dem Vorderrad abgerutscht, der Rest vom Bike ist mit der Schaltung auf dem Balken gelandet, dabei bin ich die Stelle schon fünfzig Mal problemlos gefahren...

Mein Esel übernachtet jedenfalls seit einer Woche bei Speedy Bikes und ich hab noch nichts neues gehört - eigentlich sollte das nur 2-3 Tage dauern.
Hätte ich das Kleinteil mal selbst bestellt und gleich mitgebracht... *würg*


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2013)

Erpel  biste da aufeTetraeder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2013)

Rawk schrieb:


> Speedy Bikes



 

wie kannst du nur .


----------



## Rawk (14. Juni 2013)

Warum, hast du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ? 
Naja das Bike kommt von da, war auch ein hübsches Ei im Hinterrad, vermutlich weil die Schaltung vor die Speichen geknallt ist. Bin leider blutiger Anfänger und kann sowas noch nicht selbst richten.
Nach dem Crash hatte ich erst da angerufen, da bestand noch Hoffnung das der ein passendes Schaltauge rumliegen hat...war wohl nix.

Zweirad Vogel wär die Alternative um die Ecke gewesen, aber irgendwie mag ich den Laden nicht, die behandeln mich fast jedes Mal wie einen Schwerverbrecher, dem man jede Sekunde über die Schulter gucken muß.
Als würd ich mir die Laufräder im vorbeigehen in die Innentasche stecken...


----------



## Ruhrerpel (15. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Erpel  biste da aufeTetraeder ?



Jau. Richtig.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2013)

Rawk schrieb:


> Warum, hast du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ?
> Naja das Bike kommt von da, war auch ein hübsches Ei im Hinterrad, vermutlich weil die Schaltung vor die Speichen geknallt ist. Bin leider blutiger Anfänger und kann sowas noch nicht selbst richten.
> Nach dem Crash hatte ich erst da angerufen, da bestand noch Hoffnung das der ein passendes Schaltauge rumliegen hat...war wohl nix.
> 
> ...




ich schraube selber (auch für andere)  beschäftige mich seit 1994 mit MTB´s 

ansonsten kann man in den näheren umgebung nur http://www.watzup-bikes.de/ und http://www.cdrei.de/vs/ empfeheln...

wie kommt man eigentlich auf Speedy Bikes  keine ahnung, schrott bikes  und viel zu teuer.

daher lohnt es sich VORHER zu informieren, und dann losgehen und sachen kaufen. (und nicht umgekehrt)


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie kommt man eigentlich auf Speedy Bikes  keine ahnung, schrott bikes  und viel zu teuer.


haben die auch Mc-kansie


KHUJAND schrieb:


> daher lohnt es sich VORHER zu informieren, und dann losgehen und sachen kaufen. (und nicht umgekehrt)


Richtig , gibt ein NL sprichwort : Bezint eer ge begint http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lijst_van_Nederlandse_spreekwoorden_A-E
De groeten D-Lander


----------



## Rawk (15. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich schraube selber (auch für andere)  beschäftige mich seit 1994 mit MTB´s
> 
> ansonsten kann man in den näheren umgebung nur http://www.watzup-bikes.de/ und http://www.cdrei.de/vs/ empfeheln...
> 
> ...


Das hat schon seinen Hintergrund...was findest du denn an Cannondale schrottig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kannte  den Laden aus meiner Jugend, als meine Eltern da ein Killer V 500 für  mich gekauft haben. Die haben einen guten Draht zum Chef und schon  diverse Bikes dort geholt, deswegen gehe ich auch gern da hin und  bekomme faire Preise.

Danke trotzdem für deine Empfehlung, bei  Watzup war ich damals auch  verschidene Cube Modelle angucken, die waren  mir dann im Vergleich aber zu teuer. CCC kenne ich gar nicht, da schaue  ich gern mal rein bei Gelegenheit ! Hatte jetzt bei Speedy leider mal  Pech, das kein passendes Schaltauge mehr vorlag, werd mich wohl bis  nächste Woche gedulden müssen. Bin aber sonst sehr zufrieden da, das Schaltauge hätte sicher auch jeder andere Laden erst bestellen müssen ?


----------



## skaster (15. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> wie kommt man eigentlich auf Speedy Bikes  keine ahnung, schrott bikes  und viel zu teuer.





Dutshlander schrieb:


> haben die auch Mc-kansie
> 
> Richtig , gibt ein NL sprichwort : Bezint eer ge begint http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lijst_van_Nederlandse_spreekwoorden_A-E
> De groeten D-Lander



Nix für ungut, ich würde den Laden auch nicht zwingend empfehlen, ich habe da auch Service Defizite feststellen dürfen. Aber die haben auch das Argon FR von einem Bekannten aufgebaut , in so fern fahrt ihr beide jetzt auch Schrottbikes ?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> in so fern fahrt ihr beide jetzt auch Schrottbikes ?



he... wie meinst du das ?


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Juni 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> in so fern fahrt ihr beide jetzt auch Schrottbikes ?


hä
De groeten D-Lander


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hä
> De groeten D-Lander



mein SCHROTTBIKE habe ich mir selber aufgebaut, und bestimmt nicht irgend ein Bikeshop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (15. Juni 2013)

Ach Artur jetzt komm, du schreibst Speedy hat Schrottbikes, ich sage mein Bekannter hat sein Nicolai dort aufbauen lassen daraus folgt ja, dass Nicolai halt auch ein Schrottbike ist und ihr beide fahrt halt Nicolais, soweit die Argumentationskette.
Ob du das Rad jetzt selbst aufbaust oder nicht spielt doch dabei keine Rolle.

Wie gesagt, ich bin ja mit dem Laden auch nicht zufrieden, aber solch pauschale Urteile wie "die haben nur Schrottbikes" finde ich halt fehl am Platz.
Und nein, ich halte Nicolai nicht für Schrott.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2013)

na ja so pralle im angebot  ist Speedy doch nicht... kommt mit mir alles so veralter vor.  

deshalb der spruch mit den schrottbikes, war aber nicht so gemeint wie geschrieben,- du kennst mich,


----------



## buschhase (16. Juni 2013)

Kenn jetzt Speedy Bikes nicht, finde aber, dass Watzup einfach auch ungemein an Qualität verloren hat, seitdem da die komplette "alte" Belegschaft gewechselt hat. Im Moment würde ich persönlich fast nurnoch C3 hier in der Gegend (Duisburg, Oberhausen) empfehlen. Ist aber eine rein persönliche Meinung. 

Schönen Sonntag,
Nico


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Juni 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> finde aber, dass Watzup einfach auch ungemein an Qualität verloren hat, seitdem da die komplette "alte" Belegschaft gewechselt hat.  Ist aber eine rein persönliche Meinung.
> Schönen Sonntag,
> Nico


das habe ich auch schon mal gehört, muss also was dran sein.
Groeten D-Lander


----------



## Mirko29 (16. Juni 2013)

C3 ist super. Die Jungs kann man nur empfehlen


----------



## MirSch (16. Juni 2013)

Watzup ist top. Faire Preise, schneller und guter Service, freundliche Mitarbeiter. Fand den Schuppen vor einigen Jahren eher mies weil die oben genannten Punkte einfach nicht passten, mittlerweile kann ich den Laden nur empfehlen.  Und bei den Touren die die Jungs fahren lohnt es sich mal anzuschließen ... spaßige Truppe


----------



## onkeloki (17. Juni 2013)

-Kawa- schrieb:


> Nur mal so eine frage ohne das ich hier direkt gesteinigt werde was leider ziemlich häufig hier im Forum passiert, warum regt ihr euch über Leute auf die ohne Helm fahren?
> Gibt es schon eine helmpflicht ?
> Sollte ein eigentlich selber überlassen sein ob er ein Helm trägt oder nicht.
> Genau so wenig Leute seh ich die die Halde runter Düsen die kein rückenprotecktor oder Arm- Knieschoner tragen.
> ...




bin am WE mit einem bekannten unterwegs gewesen der sich auf der Nordseite (beim grünen turm) übelst lang gemacht hat.
war 30sec nicht Ansprechbar und brauchte 30 min um zu realisieren was passiert ist. 
Er wusste nicht einmal welches der Räder seins war. 

Ohne Helm hätte ich definitiv nen Hubschrauber ordern können. 
oder es wär schlimmeres passiert. 

In erster Linie sollte man doch aus eigener Sicherheit einen Helm tragen.
Und wenn man in der Gruppe unterwegs ist...
..also ich will nicht riskieren dass die Gruppe mit der ich fahre mich vom Berg tragen soll nur weil ich zu eitel bin einen Helm zu tragen...

Es geht also neben der eigenen Sicherheit, auch um Rücksicht auf die anderen. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, 
aber seit dem Sturz am Wochenende werde ich mit mit niemanden in einer Gruppe fahren der keinen Helm auf hat, denn wenn sich jemand richtig mault dann betrifft das nicht nur den verletzten sonder auch die, die ihn helfen müssen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> bin am WE mit einem bekannten unterwegs gewesen der sich auf der Nordseite (beim grünen turm) übelst lang gemacht hat.
> war 30sec nicht Ansprechbar und brauchte 30 min um zu realisieren was passiert ist.
> Er wusste nicht einmal welches der Räder seins war.
> 
> ...




sehe  ich auch so. 

aber BITTE keine weiter Helm Diskusion mehr.  DANKE


----------



## Der Toni (17. Juni 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> bin am WE mit einem bekannten unterwegs gewesen der sich auf der Nordseite (beim grünen turm) übelst lang gemacht hat.
> war 30sec nicht Ansprechbar und brauchte 30 min um zu realisieren was passiert ist.
> Er wusste nicht einmal welches der Räder seins war.
> 
> ...




...ganz zu schweigen von den Leuten die Ihn pflegen müssen, wenn er sich übelst den Kopf eingeschlagen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeloki (17. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sehe  ich auch so.
> 
> aber BITTE keine weiter Helm Diskusion mehr.  DANKE


 

wie schaut es eigentlich auf dem Trail im Norden aus der sich dann Richtung RAG runterschlängelt (quasi da wo wir uns mal trafen). das Letzte mal war es da total zugewuchert und wirklich eng. 

nach Gleichewichts-verlust bin ich da schön durch die brennesseln gekullert.
ist das immer noch so zugewuchert oder mittlerweile wieder für ungeübte fahrbar?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> wie schaut es eigentlich auf dem Trail im Norden aus der sich dann Richtung RAG runterschlängelt (quasi da wo wir uns mal trafen). das Letzte mal war es da total zugewuchert und wirklich eng.
> 
> nach Gleichewichts-verlust bin ich da schön durch die brennesseln gekullert.
> ist das immer noch so zugewuchert oder mittlerweile wieder für ungeübte fahrbar?





leider wird der Trail immer noch zu wenig befahren... deshalb wuchert es da so sehr 

aber wenn du mal ohne bike oben bist,- schneide doch bitte die ganz engen stellen frei.


----------



## moe17 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin am Donnerstag oben gewesen und der "Bambus" ist da echt heftig am Wuchern  
An paar stellen ist man ordentlich im Blindflug unterwegs 
Wenn man vorm Kreuz steht rechts runter^^


----------



## OneWheeler (18. Juni 2013)

Hey,

zum easy Tool gehört immer auch eine Rosenschere


----------



## moe17 (18. Juni 2013)

Werde mich die Woche mal mitn Messer auf die Halde begeben und etwas Stutzen


----------



## Der Toni (18. Juni 2013)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> zum easy Tool gehört immer auch eine Rosenschere



... oder eine kleine Machete. Ich war letzte Woche auf Haniel ein paar Trails freischneiden. Die Herkulesstauden am Ende des Trümmertrails (ex. S-Line) 
waren aller übelst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
bisher war ich immer nur interessierter Leser hier, betrachte aber die Halde auch als einen Teil meiner Hausstrecke, auch wenn ich eher CC-lastig unterwegs bin. Gehöre aber nicht zu den oben zitierten Rasern, die offenbar jeglichen Respekt gegenüber den anderen Nutzern der Halde vermissen lassen. Mich regen solche Aktionen auch immer wieder auf, da kann man noch so freundlich im Umgang mit Spaziergängern, Wanderern, Pilgern, usw. sein, die wenigen Blindgänger machen das eh angespannte Miteinander immer mehr kaputt. 

Ach ja...Schutzkleidung. Einen guten aktuellen Helm, vernünftig angepasst, spürt man auf dem Kopf doch kaum...die Downhiller mit ihren Helmen lass ich hier mal außen vor.  Dazu ein paar Handschuhe je nach Saison und eine Brille...das sollte einem die eigene Gesundheit schon wert sein. Als Familienvater habe ich persönlich darüber hinaus auch noch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... oder eine kleine Machete. Ich war letzte Woche auf Haniel ein paar Trails freischneiden. Die Herkulesstauden am Ende des Trümmertrails (ex. S-Line)
> waren aller übelsts.





DANKE Toni
ich gehe am WE auch hoch zum nachschneiden...


----------



## Big Drop 18 (20. Juni 2013)

hab hier nochmal n paar bilderchen von vor 2-3 wochen...


----------



## Noklos (20. Juni 2013)

Herrlisch!


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> Wat herrlich im Pott



den Weg gibt es auch nicht mehr


----------



## Noklos (21. Juni 2013)

Wieso gibts den nicht mehr????


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

Plattgemacht sind sie schön mit nem Bagger drüber. kollege sagte am Dienstag war er noch da gestern Abend nichtmehr


----------



## moe17 (21. Juni 2013)

Wat ein scheiss :O


----------



## OneWheeler (21. Juni 2013)

Ach,

alles nur für die Rocky Horror Picture Show....
Da muss doch alles hübsch gemacht werden, damit die auch richtig gut an kommt.

Mal ein Zitat was man mit der show erreichen wollte:
"Die bizarre Ästhetik und die respektlose Umkehrung herkömmlicher Moralvorstellungen wirkten als befreiender Ausbruch aus den Grenzen filmischer wie geschmacklicher Konventionen.....Mix aus Show, Kitsch und Dekadenz."

Heute zählt der Comerz.

Tip: am Eingang, an den Tagen der Show´s, Reis und WC-Papier verteilen


----------



## onkeloki (21. Juni 2013)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ach,
> Rocky Horror Picture Show


im Theater? wann? wo wie.. ich glaube ich habe gerade ein Geschenk für meine musical süchtige bessere hläfte gefunden  

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachaz (21. Juni 2013)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Heute zählt der Comerz.
> 
> Tip: am Eingang, an den Tagen der Show´s, Reis und WC-Papier verteilen



Zeitgemäßer: verkaufen


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

Mittwoch 26.06 und Donnerstag 27.06 jeweils 20Uhr


----------



## onkeloki (21. Juni 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Mittwoch 26.06 und Donnerstag 27.06 jeweils 20Uhr




thx.. finde keine karten mehr und der Termin wär eh zu früh .. mist 


na ich fahr heute abend mal hoch gucken was da ab geht


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2013)

onkeloki schrieb:


> na ich fahr heute abend mal hoch gucken was da ab geht



Wat soll den da abgehen ? 

das Theater wird gesäubert, damit die show nächste woche satt finden kann...

ansonsten wird sich garnix ändern auf der halde haniel, da hilft auch kein eingetragener verein, keine zeitung artikel und sonst keine lobby.


----------



## moe17 (21. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon neues über den Verein und der RAG ?


----------



## onkeloki (21. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wat soll den da abgehen ?
> 
> das Theater wird gesäubert, damit die show nächste woche satt finden kann...
> 
> ansonsten wird sich garnix ändern auf der halde haniel, da hilft auch kein eingetragener verein, keine zeitung artikel und sonst keine lobby.




Ja ne die Abfahrt da ist mir relativ schnuppe. 
Aus meinem Wohnzimmer Fenster bekomme ich die Veranstaltungen immer nur von unten mit. 
War noch nie da oben als da was auf gebaut war. Rein aus Interesse an der Veranstaltung und der Aufbauten dann. 

Das hat jetzt mit der platten Abfahrt oder der RAG oder dem bikeverbot außerhalb der Wege nichts zu tun. 

Die bergarena als Veranstaltungsort find ich nämlich schon cool


----------



## Noklos (21. Juni 2013)

Oben in der Arena ist doch überhaupt nichts, was man abreißen kann?!  
Ich werd mir das Spektakel, wie jedes Jahr, nicht entgehen lassen und mich über die Leute und Show kaputt lachen


----------



## MirSch (23. Juni 2013)

Mal was von meinem derzeitigen Streckenfavoriten auf der Haniel...




Bild hat wie immer der Ti-Max geknipst. 

Niklas, wann kommt euer Film? Ich freue mich auf dein/euer Segment! Haniel rockt!


----------



## Der Toni (23. Juni 2013)

Sehr geiles Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe17 (23. Juni 2013)

@MirSch Welche strecke ist dat?


----------



## MirSch (23. Juni 2013)

Danke Toni!

Moe, kenne die Strecke nur als die alte Grafenwalder Abfahrt.


----------



## moe17 (23. Juni 2013)

Okay  
Werde ich beim nächsten mal dann wohl suchen ;D Fahre meistens die am Kreuzweg oder am grünen Container ^^


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2013)

moe17 schrieb:


> am grünen Container ^^



dat is die...


----------



## moe17 (23. Juni 2013)

Echt? sieht so anders aus  
Danke


----------



## Noklos (23. Juni 2013)

MirSch schrieb:


> Mal was von meinem derzeitigen Streckenfavoriten auf der Haniel...
> 
> Niklas, wann kommt euer Film? Ich freue mich auf dein/euer Segment! Haniel rockt!




Moin,
also ging der Trailer doch ein wenig rum  Cool zu hören...

Der Film ist noch bis Herbst in Bearbeitung, Halde Haniel ist nur ein Teil davon, ich werde wohl in Warstein und Willingen meinen Teil haben und hoffe das wir da einigermaßen was auf den Kasten bekommen 

Dauert also noch etwas^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metusalix (25. Juni 2013)

Habe heute Abend drei Jungs mit KTM Geländegeräten auf der Halde gesehen. Alle mit Essener Kennzeichen. Vorgestern habe ich ebenfalls im Wald unterhalb der Halde Spuren auf einigen Trails gefunden, die auf Geländemaschinen schließen lassen. Die Bekloppten sterben halt nicht aus.


----------



## onkeloki (25. Juni 2013)

die sollen doch in den Kiesgruben bleiben


----------



## KillA1977 (26. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen!

Wie es um den Verein etc steht würd mich auch mal interessieren. So lange kann man doch nicht auf Antwort vom Sportbund etc warten?

War am WE im Erzgebirge bei der Mad East Challenge und bin das Enduro-Rennen gefahren. Sehr, sehr geil! 
In der Gegend schiessen die Trails "wie Pilze aus dem Boden"! Viele davon als offizieller, gepflegter Trail.

Werde Freitag mit Freunden auf Hoppenbruch sein, mal schauen was da neu/alt/kaputt/weg ist ;-)


----------



## roadspeedy (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
in letzter Zeit häufen sich dich Nachfragen wegen dem Verein und der Bemühungen dort auch legal bauen zu dürfen.
Man kann es kaum glauben, aber es ist tatsächlich so schwer Antworten zu bekommen! Wir rufen alle 2 Wochen bei der RAG an und fragen nach dem Stand. Haben mit mehreren Stellen Kontakt aufgenommen und haben Mitstreiter gefunden. Glaubt uns, wir sind jede Woche aktiv.
Sobald es irgendwie absehbar ist, dass es zu einem inhaltlichen Gespräch mit Lösungsdiskussion kommt, werden wir dies kundtun, aber leider sind wir bisher nicht so weit!


----------



## Metusalix (26. Juni 2013)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in letzter Zeit häufen sich dich Nachfragen wegen dem Verein und der Bemühungen dort auch legal bauen zu dürfen.
> Man kann es kaum glauben, aber es ist tatsächlich so schwer Antworten zu bekommen! Wir rufen alle 2 Wochen bei der RAG an und fragen nach dem Stand. Haben mit mehreren Stellen Kontakt aufgenommen und haben Mitstreiter gefunden. Glaubt uns, wir sind jede Woche aktiv.
> Sobald es irgendwie absehbar ist, dass es zu einem inhaltlichen Gespräch mit Lösungsdiskussion kommt, werden wir dies kundtun, aber leider sind wir bisher nicht so weit!



Dann solltet Ihr dies trotzdem mal irgendwie auf der Seite kund tun. Das aktuellste sind die "Weihnachtsgrüsse". Man kann sonst meinen, das sich das Thema erledigt hat oder sich niemand um die Seite kümmert. Also ruhig mal was schreiben, auch wenn es sich nur um banales handelt.


----------



## TimTorteloni (26. Juni 2013)

War zwar bisher nur als Fußgänger auf der Halde unterwegs aber finde die Bemühungen echt klasse! Schade allerdings, dass die Halde mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln so schlecht zu erreichen ist..

Gibts denn irgendeine Möglichkeit euch bei euerm Vorhaben zu unterstützen?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2013)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Sobald es irgendwie absehbar ist, dass es zu einem inhaltlichen Gespräch mit Lösungsdiskussion kommt, werden wir dies kundtun, aber leider sind wir bisher nicht so weit!




bis dahin sind wir beide alt und fahren kein MTB mehr.


----------



## roadspeedy (26. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bis dahin sind wir beide alt und fahren kein MTB mehr.



Alt sind wir jetzt schon, fahren tun wir immer noch. Hab Hoffnung!


----------



## Trailrider1993 (15. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn los hier?
Kaum noch Aktivität mehr im Forum hier?!
Und wenn ich auf der Halde unterwegs bin nachmittag sieht man trotz schönen Wetter im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren deutlich weniger Biker,was man auch an den Trails sieht. Die wachsen immer mehr zu.


----------



## snbd84 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich war am Samstag dort!! Und Sonntag bin ich auch wieder da!! Du hast aber recht....am Samstag war kaum was los, obwohl das Wetter Top war!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. Juli 2013)

Trailrider1993 schrieb:


> Was ist denn los hier?
> K....was man auch an den Trails sieht. Die wachsen immer mehr zu.


 Dann nimm dir beim nächsten Mal ne Heckenschere oder sonst. mit und schneid die Trails, die zugewachsen sind, frei.  Wenn jeder hier, der regelmäßig anner Halde fährt ein bisschen Trailpflege betreibt, bleiben die Abfahrten auch fahrbar.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juli 2013)

war mit ner gruppe am freitag oben, fand die trails soweit gut fahrbar... aber gemerkt, das ich ewig nimmer da gewesen bin, schön, wie sich kreuzweg und "mettwurst" verändert haben... wie schauts eigentlich mit der ehemaligen strecke hinten bei der grafenwalder aus? fahrbar? wie anspruchsvoll (haben einige anfänger in der gruppe)


----------



## Aspiranto (16. Juli 2013)

Tja...genau so siehts aus.
Jeder will immer nur ein paar Stunden rumbrettern und dann nach Hause fahren. Aber mal daran denken das Gestrüpp etwas wegzuschnibbeln denkt sogut wie keiner...aber dann meckern wenn man am Dornenbusch hängen bleibt.


----------



## Trailrider1993 (16. Juli 2013)

Ging ja in erster linie nicht darum,sondern eher um das Gefühl das in letzer Zeit viele Biker der Halde den Rücken kehren?!
Mir ist eben aufgefallen das deutlicher weniger da oben los ist.
Natürlich sollte jeder wenn er Zeit und und ihn Dinge stören,wie z.B zugewachsene Trails,diese Pflegen


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

ich denke das die halde z.zeit eher einer wüste gleicht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich denke das die halde z.zeit eher einer wüste gleicht.





grafenwalder finde ich derart staubig, das es fast null sinn macht ne saubere linie zu suchen...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> grafenwalder finde ich derart staubig, das es fast null sinn macht ne saubere linie zu suchen...



der feine sand/staub auf der strecke(n) ist schwieriger zu fahren als bei matsch.  

etwas regen würde echt helfen.


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2013)

Geht. Ich war heute Morgen oben. War alles gut fahrbar.
Ab 07:00 Uhr wurd die Sonne aber zu warm


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juli 2013)

ja, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, auf der alten "s-line" war fahren irgendwie garnich drin, dauerndes wegschmieren richtung hang... dafür hat mir der downhill laune gemacht, schön geshapter anlieger und ganz nette sprünge...

...und geht auch gut mitm hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

mau schrieb:


> Geht. Ich war heute Morgen oben. War alles gut fahrbar.
> Ab 07:00 Uhr wurd die Sonne aber zu warm



um 7 uhr warst du schon druch  ?


----------



## mau (23. Juli 2013)

Jap  so früh ist die Luft (zum hochkurbeln) noch angenehm


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juli 2013)

ich frag hier mal kurz, da es ja doch recht lokal hier is und auch ne abholung drin wäre...

hat wer noch ne alte sc gabel im bereich bj 1996-1998 rumliegen die benutzbar ist? ebenfalls such ich ritchey parts (lenker, ahead vorbau, griffe, stütze, sattel) und xt-schaltungsteile...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

frag doch im retro thread nach


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich frag hier mal kurz, da es ja doch recht lokal hier is und auch ne abholung drin wäre...
> 
> hat wer noch ne alte sc gabel im bereich bj 1996-1998 rumliegen die benutzbar ist? ebenfalls such ich ritchey parts (lenker, ahead vorbau, griffe, stütze, sattel) und xt-schaltungsteile...


Oder versuchs mal hier:
https://plus.google.com/101030994835563697984/about?gl=de&hl=de
Die haben viel "Altes", und sind immer bemüht im Keller was auf zu treiben. Einfach hin und stöbern.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Trailrider1993 (23. Juli 2013)

Über zu staubige Verhältnisse brauchen wir uns jetzt wohl keine Gedanken mehr machen haha.
Wollte eigentlich heute Abend eine Runde drehen aber das wird nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2013)

Trailrider1993 schrieb:


> Über zu staubige Verhältnisse brauchen wir uns jetzt wohl keine Gedanken mehr machen haha.
> Wollte eigentlich heute Abend eine Runde drehen aber das wird nix mehr



JEPP hat ordentlich gekracht.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2013)

schreibt keiner mehr ?  

auf der alten grafenwader sind unnötigerweise neue kicker völlig planlos in die fahrbahn gebaut worden, ohne rücksicht auf eine umfahrung... 

bei zeiten werde ich diese entfernen, die altgebauten kicker bleiben natürlich stehen


----------



## OneWheeler (27. August 2013)

Hi KHUJAND,

habe ich am Sonntag auch gesehen
und das wo grade im Hintergrund Verhandlungen mit Unterstützern für eine legale Downhill Strecke laufen.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2013)

Ihr meint doch nicht dies 15cm Hoppelding im 2. oder 3. Streckenabschnitt?
Naja, etwas ohne Verstand ist das schon reingezimmert aber daß das Auswirkung auf die "im Hintergrund verlaufenden Verhandlungen" haben sollte, wage ich zu bezweifeln....
.... ich erinnere mich da noch an den 2 Meter Drop mit Flugzone quer zum Wanderweg!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2013)

und genau solche schlecht gebauten "hoppeldinger" werden entfernt... die grösseren festen kicker bleiben natürlich stehen


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2013)

ja, mach ma wech den Pickel!


----------



## OneWheeler (27. August 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ihr meint doch nicht dies 15cm Hoppelding im 2. oder 3. Streckenabschnitt?
> Naja, etwas ohne Verstand ist das schon reingezimmert aber daß das Auswirkung auf die "im Hintergrund verlaufenden Verhandlungen" haben sollte, wage ich zu bezweifeln....
> .... ich erinnere mich da noch an den 2 Meter Drop mit Flugzone quer zum Wanderweg!



Toni stimmt nicht ganz, aber egal wo sich einer ablegt die Verantwortlichen werden das zum Anlass nehmen und Sperrungen fordern.
kein Witz:
Eine Garde zum Schutze des Kreuzweges wird am 14.9 oben am Kreuz vom Bischof geweiht....sind dann an den Gelben Schals zu erkennen...was die im Sommer bei 30° tragen....Welche Befugnisse die haben,...sollen der RAG Schäden am Kreuzweg melden.
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/oberhausen/nord/ehrengarde-soll-kreuzweg-schuetzen-id8222120.html
Aber das Radfahren(somit auch MTB) zu den Aktivitäten auf der Halde gehört steht da aber auch.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2013)

finde ich super...  ich werde jeden Vandelen eher ins nächste gebüsch treten, als ihn "nur" zu melden.


----------



## Der Toni (27. August 2013)

Eine Haldenwehr also... (krieg ich leichte Gänsehaut).


----------



## KHUJAND (30. August 2013)

bohhh... so staubig aufe Halde, hab mich gestern 2x fast lang gemacht.  
 einen von der "Haldenwehr" habe ich auf einem Mountainbike getroffen,- 

ansonsten wird auf der S-Line wieder wild gebuddelt,  sieht nicht fachmännisch aus, von daher denke ich nicht das die alten leute da am werke sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (30. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bohhh... so staubig aufe Halde,


Am Samstag soll regen kommen und am Sonntag können wir dann wieder "normal" fahren. 
Nur dürfte die nächsten Tag da einiges los sein.
Wir sollten alle beim Fahren besonders achtsam sein.

Freitag 30.08.2013	 	 
20.00 Uhr	Vier im Revier dein Freund und Helfer	Dauer: ca. 130 Minuten
Samstag 31.08.2013	 	 
20.00 Uhr	Japanisches Trommeln & Feuerwerk mit Amaterasu	 
~ 23:00 Uhr	großes Höhenfeuerwerk	 
Sonntag 01.09.2013	12.00 Uhr - 18:00 Uhr - Trommeln der Welt Festival	 
12:10 - 12:30 Uhr	Trommelköppe	 
12:35 - 12:55 Uhr	Taikoon	 
13:00 - 13:20 Uhr	Marchingband	 
13:25 - 13:45 Uhr	Shin Daiko	 
13:50 - 14:10 Uhr	Rendezvous des Tambours	 
14:15 - 14:35 Uhr	Arashi Daiko	 
14:45 - 15:30 Uhr	Beating the Drum	 
15:40 - 16:10 Uhr	Trommeln der Welt	 
16:50 - 17:10 Uhr	Kursgruppe Tokaito Toure	 
17:15 - 17:45 Uhr	Amaterasu Taiko


----------



## Noklos (30. August 2013)

Ich bin auch die Tage schon oben gewesen und werd da wieder sein wegen des Festivals  

Auf der Sline gibt es was zu bestaunen? Wir haben nix gemacht


----------



## Exc450 (1. September 2013)

wusste gar nicht dass wir einen 2 Meter Drop irgendwo haben, cool haben wir etwa doch noch interessante Strecken auf der Halde?   wer beschliesst eigentlich welche Sprünge bleiben und welche nicht??  hat am ende der DH auch jemand beschlossen das der weg muss??


----------



## Noklos (2. September 2013)

Da steht ein 2 Meter Drop?????  
Steht der noch? Möchte den antesten


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2013)

Noklos schrieb:


> Da steht ein 2 Meter Drop?????



ich glaube das hat niemand hier geschrieben...


----------



## Der Toni (2. September 2013)

Exc450 schrieb:


> ...wer beschliesst eigentlich welche Sprünge bleiben und welche nicht??



Was für ´ne Frage. Ich natürlich!


----------



## Ani (8. September 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> .... ich erinnere mich da noch an den 2 Meter Drop mit Flugzone quer zum Wanderweg!



das bezog sich wohl auf den Satz hier. 
Nein, der steht nicht mehr (seit ca. 5 Jahren), stand da auch nur 4 Wochen oder so (haben die Erbauer dann glaub ich selber abgebaut). Es waren auch absolut keine 2 Meter, die Lage war aber in der Tat sehr exponiert...


----------



## molux (9. September 2013)

Schaut mal über den Tellerrand ......  ;-))
Moin,
ich gehe davon aus das auch ihr die Runde verstärkt am 31.10.2013  
4. Halloween Nightride am Niederrhein
 (Zwei Haldentour mit viel Licht (Lichteffekten am Rad?! Mit oder ohne Maske)
  um 20 Uhr

Tragt Euch unter dem Link oben ein.....

LG
Oliver


----------



## mz33 (11. September 2013)

Auf den Halloween Nightride hätte ich mal richtig Bock.  Leider zieh ich genau in dem Zeitraum um =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fail (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hätte mal eine Frage an euch Haniel Locals!

Bekannte von mir sind derzeit zugange, auf der Halde in Dorsten bei Poco diverse Spots zu bauen. Die Halde ist soweit Bekannt im Besitz der RAG und eindeutige Schilder verweigern den Zutritt zu dieser. "Betreten verboten"

Nun ist es aber so, das bei schönem Wetter Spaziergänger, Modellbauer, Fahrradfahrer etc auf der Halde unterwegs sind. Zum nachteil allerdings auch diverse Motorcrosser per Motorrad sowie Quad (dementsprechend viel Lärm) Man muss auch dazu sagen, dass die Halde bereits zu großen Teilen begrünt ist und an diesen Stellen kein Betrieb mehr stattfindet.

Nun kam es gestern soweit, das die Bekannten vor Ort waren und dann von Polizei, zuständigem Förster sowie Eigentümer (RAG) aufgesucht worden sind.
Es ist nichts weiter passiert, außer das übliche DU DU DU, sprich mündliche Verwarnung wurde ausgesprochen. Aber nicht mal Personalien aufgenommen.

Erwähnt wurde eigentlich auch nur ein kleiner Double, welcher etwas auf einem Weg gebaut wurde, welchen der Förster nutzt (steht nicht wirklich im Weg). Diesen würden wir auf jeden Fall wieder wegschaufeln.

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, was passieren würde, wenn man sich erneut erwischen lässt und es vielleicht zu einer Anzeige kommt?

Ich denke eher das es diesmal eine Ausnahme war, dass die Polizei überhaupt erschienen ist und zudem, dass die wegen den Motorradfahrern da waren. Diese waren dann natürlich schon weg und der Kumpel musste herhalten.

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir ein paar Infos geben könntet...möchte so ungern die 110 Hotline anrufen und bei denen nachfragen ;-)

mfg


----------



## Holland (4. Oktober 2013)

Fail schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir sind derzeit zugange, auf der Halde in Dorsten bei Poco diverse Spots zu bauen. Die Halde ist soweit Bekannt im Besitz der RAG und eindeutige Schilder verweigern den Zutritt zu dieser. "Betreten verboten"



Die Situation gibt es auf der Haniel so nicht. Zugang und Zufahrt mit Fahrrädern ist gestattet. Viele tausend Fussgänger haben über die Jahre diverse verkürzende Wege zwischen den Auffahrten geschaffen. Und Radfahren darf man nur Wegen. 

Bzgl möglichen Folgen bei Eurem Spot solltest Du Dich vielleicht in entsprechenden Fachforen umhören. Relevante Stichworte sind IMHO "Hausfriedensbruch" und "Sachbeschädigung"...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## toranoxx (10. November 2013)

Nix mehr los hier auf Haniel?? Zurück auf Seite 1






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. November 2013)

Gestern erst da gewesen, traumbedingungen...


----------



## Metusalix (13. November 2013)

Gibt´s eigentlich mal was neues vom Haniel e.V. und der RAG? Auf der Homepage tut sich seit den letztjährigen Weihnachtsgrüssen nicht wirklich viel. Da ich heute kurz oben war und gesehen habe wo in letzter Zeit auf der Halde mit der Raupe gefahren wurde, frage ich mich, ob die RAG biken nicht doch wohl eher verhindern will? Hat wer neuere Info´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (15. November 2013)

Moin moin,

wie sieht´s momentan eigentlich auf der Halde aus? Ist da nach den letzen Regentagen viel Schlamm? Oder kommt man noch ohne großes Rumgerutsche runter?
Wollte morgen nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder hin und ein paar Runden drehen.


----------



## Ani (15. November 2013)

es ist ziemlich matschig.


----------



## OneWheeler (18. November 2013)

Metusalix schrieb:


> Gibt´s eigentlich mal was neues vom Haniel e.V. und der RAG? Auf der Homepage tut sich seit den letztjährigen Weihnachtsgrüssen nicht wirklich viel. Da ich heute kurz oben war und gesehen habe wo in letzter Zeit auf der Halde mit der Raupe gefahren wurde, frage ich mich, ob die RAG biken nicht doch wohl eher verhindern will? Hat wer neuere Info´s?



Hallo zusammen,

die örtliche Politik und das Bottroper Sportamt versuchen einen Termin bei der RAG mit dem Verein gemeinsam auf die Beine zustellen.

Die Raupen-arbeiten sind zum Teil nötig um die Hänge zusichern.
Durch diese Arbeiten dürfen aber eigentlich keine Fallgruben entstehen, ohne das ein Warnschild auf gestellt wird.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## phoxxx (24. November 2013)

Hi,
gestern auf der Halde gewesen.
Da hat sich aber mal einer richtig mühe gegeben und die Strecke (rückseite) , am grünen container, die schräg zum hang startet, derbst umgebaut!

Die neuen Anlieger sind richtig geil geworden , die Sprünge für meine Verhältnisse und den matschigen Boden im moment etwas zu fett, aber sicherlich alles machbar.

Also großes Lob an den Erbauer.

Lediglich auf einer der letzten Abfahrten (in der wo zwei sprünge in folge kommen, beim zweiten sprung), fehlt die möglichkeit eines chickenways, bzw. ist der vorhande schlecht zu fahren.

gruß


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. November 2013)

also die doubles fand ich ein wenig brachial. dachte da soll nimmer gebaut werden bis das mit der legalen strecke durch is?!


----------



## roadspeedy (24. November 2013)

Waren auch heute oben. Die S-Line ist echt wieder in einem herrlichen Zustand. Find die Doubles genau richtig. Vor dem großen könnte noch nen Anlieger geschaufelt werden, dann passt der auch mit etwas mehr Luft.

Besten Dank an den Neuaufbautrup. Sowas entsteht ja nicht an einem Nachmittag! 

Und was die Bemühungen der Legalisierung angeht, hoffen wir in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder was zu berichten. Nächste Woche kommt es zum ersten Gespräch zwischen der Stadt und der RAG. Hoffen wir mal....


----------



## phoxxx (24. November 2013)

Ich poste mal einfach hier das video von loki , mir und noch nem kumpel aus der schweiz der zu besuch war, was wir gestern aufgenommen hatten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H1X-F6RfS0


----------



## Big Drop 18 (25. November 2013)

wenn wir hier grade bei videos sind hab ich hier auch noch n trailer zu nem kleinen filmchen was anfang januar rauskommt und unter anderem auch auf unserer halde gedreht wurde  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UINH-Lz8nwU"]| circuit | A Bike Movie | by rotten lumber | trailer #3 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## phoxxx (25. November 2013)

schaut verdammt gut aus, leider seh ich haniel fast garnicht


----------



## Noklos (25. November 2013)

Habe dasselbe zu berichten wie Roadspeedy!! Es war wieder jede Menge Arbeit und viel tut sich jetzt erstmal nicht mehr. Die Strecke wird teilweise noch etwas verändert, Chickenways sollten nun überall vorhanden sein, letzten Endes muss man die Strecke ja nicht fahren, wenn es einem nicht gefällt... 

Außerdem find ich es suboptimal direkt wieder Videos ins Netz zu stellen, gerade im Hinblick auf die Legalisierung sollte erstmal alles langsam angegangen werden... 
Fahrt die Strecke, habt Spaß aber hängt es nicht direkt wieder an den großen Pranger, denn wie schon gesagt dauert es noch bis es mal legal wird... Meine Meinung 

Bis dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2013)

Noklos schrieb:


> Chickenways sollten nun überall vorhanden sein, letzten Endes muss man die Strecke ja nicht fahren, wenn es einem nicht gefällt...



 fängt das schon wieder an??

bis sich der erste da richtig zerschiesst, dann is das ganze projekt nämlich am arsch... frag mich echt, wieso man in DEM hang doubles bauen muss, die 1-2 meter flugphase haben... den stand hatten wir mal letztes jahr. danach wurde alles planiert... wieso wartet man dort nicht bis die freigabe von stadt und rag da is?

nebenbei, das video ist entstanden, da wir besuch aus der schweiz von nem alten gemeinsamen freund hatten. da bot sich die strecke an bei dem wetter.


----------



## Noklos (25. November 2013)

Und als Folge eben von zahlreichen Videos usw. kommen Unerfahrene, die es sehen und zerschießen sich   Nur so als Beispiel 

Wir haben uns trotzdem GERNE die Mühe gemacht die Strecke wieder herzurichten und damit verbleibe ich jetzt auch, wir warten ab was passiert


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2013)

die unerfahrenen kommen so oder so...

zugute kann man halten, das der erste double gut sichtbar abgesperrt war...


----------



## MirSch (25. November 2013)

Ohne den Trail bisher gesehen zu haben schonmal schönen Dank an den Bautrupp! 
Als jemand mit zu wenig Zeit freut man sich doch über so viel Einsatz für die Allgemeinheit! 



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die unerfahrenen kommen so oder so...



waren ja schon da wenn man sich so das erste video anschaut.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2013)

mirsch schrieb:


> waren ja schon da wenn man sich so das erste video anschaut.



bla

gibt halt genug leute die nich dauernd grösser, weiter machen müssen, weil arbeit vor geht. kann mir keinen wochenlangen krankenschein oder rollstuhl bei nem sturz leisten. aber scheinbar du...


----------



## phoxxx (25. November 2013)

MirSch schrieb:


> waren ja schon da wenn man sich so das erste video anschaut.



Na das ist wirklich nen armseeliger Kommentar...
Bin zwar noch nicht lange hier im Forum, aber so Sprüche vertreiben wohl eher neue Leute für´s IBC als das sie gewonnen werden.


Ich z.b. fahre mit meinem All Mountain, bewusst "nicht" die DH strecke, weil sie mir einfach zu heftig ist. Aber Bikeparks oder andere strecken auf Haniel stellen kein Problem dar. 
Jedoch bin ich mir im klaren darüber was ich mir zutrauen kann und es ist schade, das gerade eine der leichten Strecken dann von solch "überbikern" wie dir, zur Worldcupstrecke umfunktioniert werden sollte.

So wie die strecke jetzt ist, finde ich sie top. 

Evt. werd ich mich auch mal an den ein oder anderen Sprung ran machen, aber extremer sollte es wirklich nicht werden, dafür gibt es doch schon die DH strecke.

Aber dann die Arroganz zu besitzen und zu sagen "letzten Endes muss man die Strecke ja nicht fahren" ist auch kacke.. was soll man dann als nicht Profi fahren? Den Kreuzweg , wo man Kinder platt macht?

Total das gegeneinander hier...


----------



## skaster (25. November 2013)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Na das ist wirklich nen armseeliger Kommentar...
> Bin zwar noch nicht lange hier im Forum, aber so Sprüche vertreiben wohl eher neue Leute für´s IBC als das sie gewonnen werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Also, auch wenn ich den Mirko nicht sooo gut kenne, glaube ich nicht, dass er die Strecke zu einer "Worldcupstrecke" umbaut. Wenn man denn etwas weniger extremes sucht, warum dann nicht selbst beim bauen dabei sein und eigene Ideen einbringen. Miteinander heißt auch, nicht über andere zu urteilen ohne sich selbst einzubringen. Ich bin auch nicht der große Flieger und habe mich immer über die Chickenways gefreut, die eigentlich an jedem Sprung existiert haben. 

Danke, dass die Line wieder aufgebaut wurde. Und letzten Endes muss man ja nicht eine Strecke befahren die andere in ihrer Freizeit errichtet haben, aber man kann und darf es  . 

Es bleibt halt abzuwarten, ob die Strecke überlebt.


----------



## phoxxx (25. November 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Also, auch wenn ich den Mirko nicht sooo gut kenne, glaube ich nicht, dass er die Strecke zu einer "Worldcupstrecke" umbaut. Wenn man denn etwas weniger extremes sucht, warum dann nicht selbst beim bauen dabei sein und eigene Ideen einbringen. Miteinander heißt auch, nicht über andere zu urteilen ohne sich selbst einzubringen. Ich bin auch nicht der große Flieger und habe mich immer über die Chickenways gefreut, die eigentlich an jedem Sprung existiert haben.
> 
> Danke, dass die Line wieder aufgebaut wurde. Und letzten Endes muss man ja nicht eine Strecke befahren die andere in ihrer Freizeit errichtet haben, aber man kann und darf es  .
> 
> Es bleibt halt abzuwarten, ob die Strecke überlebt.



Habe ja nicht gesagt das sie jetzt so brachial ist, sagte ja sogar das ich sie top finde. Nur mehr muss nun nicht sein !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. November 2013)

ich kann mich noch wage dran erinnern, das jemand auf der strecke gebaut hatte, da wurde dann gross rumgemeckert, das keine baumaßnahmn stattfinden dürfen. nu stehen da die bauwerke, alles is okay... also was läuft falsch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (26. November 2013)

Um einmal kurz meinen Senf abzugeben. Wer eine unbekannte strecke fährt sollte sich immer und überall erstmal anschauen auf was er sich da einlässt. Selbstüberschätzung liegt nunmal in so manchen und darum wird es immer wieder opfer solcher strecken geben.
Ich kann jeden verstehen der auch mal wieder ein wenig gefordert werden will. So lange es an " extremen " Stellen Chickenways gibt ist doch alles gut.
Leben und Leben lassen, wie immer : )
Das hier manche Aussagen arrogant rüberkommen finde ich nicht.
Um dem Mirsch noch die Stange zu halten sei gesagt der Mann ist nicht arrogant obwohl er es mehr als drauf hat.
Zu dir Loki, wir kennen uns noch nicht aber vielleicht achtest du mal auf Smilys bevor du angepisst bist.
Keiner will hier in den Rollstuhl : ( und solltest du dich mal zerlegen sind es leute wie der Mirko die dich retten.


----------



## Noklos (26. November 2013)

Lasst uns doch jetzt bitte mal aufhören zu diskutieren 

Wieso erfreuen wir uns nicht einfach an der Strecke mit ihren Sprüngen, Chickenways usw. Denke mal die kommt allen entgegen im Vergleich zu der abgerissenen Strecke die vorher dort zu finden war  

Lasst uns nun gemeinsam abwarten was die RAG am Donnerstag "zu Tage" (Achtung: Wortwitz) bringt und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Ani (26. November 2013)

Jungs, den Ironiesmilie habt ihr aber schon gesehen, ne?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. November 2013)

tokessa schrieb:


> Keiner will hier in den Rollstuhl : ( und solltest du dich mal zerlegen sind es leute wie der Mirko die dich retten.



Wer will das schon? Bin selbst übrigens vor 3 jahren knapp dran vorbeigerauscht... Sowas prägt.

Angepisst bin ich noch lange nicht...


----------



## buschhase (26. November 2013)

Ich finds top! Danke Jungs!
Hoffe die Strecke steht noch wenn ich ausn USA zurückbin.

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## toranoxx (26. November 2013)

@ Big Drop 18: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UINH-Lz8nwU"]| circuit | A Bike Movie | by rotten lumber | trailer #3 - YouTube[/nomedia]

macht Lust auf mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (27. November 2013)

@ Ani, tokki und skaster: Danke 



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ...aber scheinbar du...



???



phoxxx schrieb:


> Na das ist wirklich nen armseeliger Kommentar...
> Bin zwar noch nicht lange hier im Forum, aber so Sprüche vertreiben wohl eher neue Leute für´s IBC als das sie gewonnen werden.



Befass dich einfach mal mit dem Sinn der Smileys. War ein spaßig gemeinter Seitenhieb an den Loki (Zitat und so, ne). Desweiteren bin ich im IBC da es Teil meines Hobbys ist und nicht um neue User anzuwerben.  <--Ironiesmiley



phoxxx schrieb:


> ... es ist schade, das gerade eine der leichten Strecken dann von solch "überbikern" wie dir, zur Worldcupstrecke umfunktioniert werden sollte.



Weder bin ich Überbiker noch will ich ne Worldcupstrecke. Bin einfacher, berufstätiger, radfahrender Familienvater der halt nicht erst seit gestern auf einem Mountainbike sitzt und sich über etwas technischen Anspruch bei der Ausübung des Hobbys freut. Die Strecke war im übrigen keine leichte Strecke sondern war keine Strecke. Quasi das Resultat des Abrisses. Nun ist sie scheinbar rekonstruiert und dürfte für viele fröhliche Gesichter sorgen.



phoxxx schrieb:


> Aber dann die Arroganz zu besitzen und zu sagen "letzten Endes muss man die Strecke ja nicht fahren" ist auch kacke...



Erstens: Wo habe ich das gesagt? ...
und zweitens wo wir gerade mal dabei sind: Ist es nicht eher arrogant, als jemand der die Strecken nur mit den Bremsfingern bearbeitet, hier Ansprüche an die Streckenbauer (zu denen ich im übrigen nicht gehöre da ich mangels Zeit wenn überhaupt nur mal aushelfe. ich zitire mich mal selbst...
"Ohne den Trail bisher gesehen zu haben schonmal schönen Dank...") bezüglich der Bauart und -weise zu stellen???



phoxxx schrieb:


> was soll man dann als nicht Profi fahren? Den Kreuzweg , wo man Kinder platt macht?



Das ist dir, deinem Riskoempfinden und deiner Fahrtechnik überlassen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2013)

@Noklos: Danke für den, was man hier ja wohl ausdrücklich betonen muß, umsichtigen Wiederaufbau 

Zu der restlichen Diskussion: Wer nicht weiß, was er fahren kann und sollte, dem empfehle ich ein anderes Hobby. 

Und: Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer, äh, WC-Strecke zu bauen 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Noklos (27. November 2013)

Jou, gern geschehen, sind ja noch mittendrin, es kommt noch mehr. Wenn man bedenkt das wir seit ERST 2 Wochen dran sind ist das schon ein gutes Ergebnis.

Zum Rest kann ich nur sagen:

http://apotential.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/popcorn.gif


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. November 2013)

MirSch schrieb:


> War ein spaßig gemeinter Seitenhieb an den Loki (Zitat und so, ne).



dann hab ich nix gesagt... scheiss mißverständisse durchs WWW...




MirSch schrieb:


> ...Die Strecke war im übrigen keine leichte Strecke sondern war keine Strecke. Quasi das Resultat des Abrisses. Nun ist sie scheinbar rekonstruiert und dürfte für viele fröhliche Gesichter sorgen.



im unteren bereich gefiel se mir damals besser...


----------



## der Digge (27. November 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer, äh, WC-Strecke zu bauen


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2013)

Noklos schrieb:


> Chickenways usw.



 wie breit sind  die wie immer 10 cm


----------



## phoxxx (29. November 2013)

@MirSch
Ich stelle doch garkeine Ansprüche 
Ich sagte doch sogar 3x das ich die Strecke so wie sie ist top finde und ich das absolut genial finde, was dort gebaut wurde.
Nur war davon die rede, die Strecke noch zu verschärfen .. und das fände ich nicht gut, für mich sind da schon genug "Mutproben" drin .. man muss die also nicht extremer bauen.
Darum ging es... um nichts anderes.

Also alles easy


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. November 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie breit sind  die wie immer 10 cm



im unteren bereich kommts hin...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> im unteren bereich kommts hin...



warm mir schon klar... ich kenn die erbauer ja .


----------



## roadspeedy (30. November 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie breit sind  die wie immer 10 cm



Wer mit dem MTB die Halde hoch und runter fährt sollte schon mal einen 10-20 cm breiten Streifen treffen oder? 
Hauptsache sie sind da, und das sind sie jetzt schon überall. 

Also Dank und nichts anderes an die Fleißigen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. November 2013)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Dank,
hatte viel Spaß heute morgen!



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> im unteren bereich gefiel se mir damals besser...



Echt? 
Ich finde grade den unteren Bereich heute viel besser!

Die beiden kleinen Doubles machen doch viel mehr Spaß als dieses viel diskutierte (Mini-Mini-)Steinfeld (waren ja doch eher nur 2-3 Brocken...)!

Anyway, hoffentlich bleibt Sie uns lange erhalten!

Glück Auf!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. November 2013)

das steinfeld... wo ein so nen findling hochkant drinstand  ich erinner mich.


----------



## roadspeedy (30. November 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das steinfeld... wo ein so nen findling hochkant drinstand  ich erinner mich.



Ich lach mich schlapp..  Wenn ihr wüsstet. 
Wartet mal auf die nächsten Steinchen... Aber dafür brauchen wir wirklich erstmal die Freigabe der RAG! 

http://dirt.mpora.com/wp-content/uploads/old_images/travel/bp09bad-wildbad4.jpg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. November 2013)

ok, das is mir lieb. aber wenn man da so nen baugerüststein hochkant halb eingräbt, man kann sich vorstellen was dann passiert. da gabs damals doch auch ne riesendiskussion zu.

allerdings ist SOWAS auf der schmalen strecke in dem schräg zum hang verlaufenden gefälle wenig machbar.


----------



## roadspeedy (30. November 2013)

Erstmal ist eh abwarten angesagt...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. November 2013)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Erstmal ist eh abwarten angesagt...




...und hoffen...


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (30. November 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ...und hoffen...



...und Daumen drücken....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Dezember 2013)

Muss sagen, der heutige besuch auf haniel war Nice. Die Strecke macht sich langsam, ein Lob an die Baumeister.


----------



## phoxxx (13. Dezember 2013)

Kann ich so nur unterstreichen, war dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nudelholz82 (23. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit.....einer lust morgen früh so gegen neun uhr ein paar abfahrten zu machen.bevor es zum essen und zur familie geht...


----------



## Darth (23. Dezember 2013)

und dann mit guter ausrede sein bike im Keller pflegen
die Strecke ist echt schon  gut geworden.  ich vermisse nur die pump bzw. sprungwellen von damals.  die waren nice


----------



## Nudelholz82 (23. Dezember 2013)

Das stimmt....also wer noch lust hat einfach vorbei schauen wir sind da..


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2013)

naben leute..Frohe Weihnachten allerseits


----------



## Der Toni (25. Dezember 2013)

jupp, schönes Fest und geschmeidigen Rutsch wünsch ich allen Halden-Helden.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin.......ich hoffe ja mal das wir uns alle mal frühjahr aufen berg treffen und ein paar abfahrten zusammen machen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (25. Dezember 2013)

wieso im frühjahr erst? Die temperaturen zu Biken sind zzt. ideal und bleibe die Jahreszeithalber nicht daheim


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (27. Dezember 2013)

Sag mal Artur,  wann bist Du denn vom großen N zu Last gewechselt?
Haben uns ja jetz ne Zeit lang nicht gesehen,  hab ich da was verpasst?


LG
Oli


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Dezember 2013)

ja Oli.  mein Last ist auch schon fast fertig... wird bombe das rad. 

das von meinem sohn ist auch fast fertig .


----------



## MirSch (31. Dezember 2013)

Das Last gefällt! 
Allen zusammen nen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2014! 
Ti-Max und ich haben die letzten 2013er Sonnenstrahlen genutzt um mit einer Portion Angst im Gepäck eine Fahrt auf der neuen, sagenumwobenen Worldcupstrecke zu wagen.
Die Strecke hat uns sehr gut gefallen und bringt jetzt schon noch etwas mehr Spaß als die "alte" S-Line, besten Dank an die fleißigen Erbauer.  
Ti-Max hatte den Knipsomat wieder dabei...


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Dezember 2013)

^absolut geile action+bilder


----------



## Noklos (1. Januar 2014)

Hammer geil


----------



## Big Drop 18 (2. Januar 2014)

hab mir gestern mal die S-line worldcup strecke da angeguckt, dickes lob an die erbauer  nur diese 3 wellen vermisse ich noch von früher


----------



## Darth (2. Januar 2014)

meine Rede.  die vermisse ich auch


----------



## Noklos (2. Januar 2014)

Naja es gibt schlimmeres als das Fehlen der 3 Wellen, jetzt kann man erstmal wieder fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2014)

mein Rad wird wohl diese Woche fertig werden,- dann gehts endlich rauf aufe Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (14. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren (und beim saubermachen hinterher).


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren (und beim saubermachen hinterher).


danke Toni... hab noch nie so lange an einem (meinem) Rad geschraubt


----------



## Der Toni (14. Januar 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danke Toni... hab noch nie so lange an einem (meinem) Rad geschraubt


ja, man wird älter.....


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Januar 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ja, man wird älter.....




oder in der Teilewahl wählerischer.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Januar 2014)

will auch... meins is immer noch nich fertig... es hapert nu an ner dummen topcap für die gabel.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2014)

hier ist es... bessere bilder kommen noch


----------



## Darth (15. Januar 2014)

wo?^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Januar 2014)

geiles ding, aber schwarze gabel käme schöner.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> geiles ding, aber schwarze gabel käme schöner.


Nee schwarz ist zu dominant bei dem effekt RAW , weiß ist harmonischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Januar 2014)

aktueller zustand bei mir:


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (15. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick Artur 
Aber Du willst nicht wirklich bei dem Wetter mit den X-Kings losziehen, oder?
Ich hab Angst um den schönen Rahmen...


@Loki_bottrop : ist das ne 888CR?


----------



## the_simon (15. Januar 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier ist es... bessere bilder kommen noch



ich hätte auch ne schwarze Gabel & Sattel ausgewählt, aber ansonsten ein Bike der Superlative


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2014)

DANKE  Leute


----------



## Darth (15. Januar 2014)

@kuhjand: welcher lrs ist drin?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> kuhjand


^^ wer soll das sein ? 

Aber wenn du mich meinst : Hope+NoTubes ZTR Flow in 26 zoll*, *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (16. Januar 2014)

jo die vertipper^^ danke für die info! was wiegen die nackig?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> jo die vertipper^^ danke für die info! was wiegen die nackig?


SORRY kein plan was die wiegen ?


----------



## mikeymark (19. Januar 2014)

@Artur
Echt ein geiler Aufbau und ein Klasse bike hast du dir da gebastelt, im April schau ich es mir mal an, und fahr damit die Halde runter!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2014)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @Artur
> Echt ein geiler Aufbau und ein Klasse bike hast du dir da gebastelt, im April schau ich es mir mal an, und fahr damit die Halde runter!


ja gerne...


----------



## mikeymark (19. Januar 2014)

Wir sind ca. 3-5 Tage in der alten Heimat, und mein bike bring ich auch mit. Wäre schön man sich mit ein Paar Leuten treffen könnte. Oder gibt es einen festen Tag und Uhrzeit zum biken, den ich einplanen sollte? Oder fahrt ihr über die Feiertage nach Winterberg oder Willingen, dann komm ich mit?


----------



## Master_A (21. Januar 2014)

@KHUJAND
Das zweite Bild beim Sonnenlicht gefällt mir gut. Richtig schönes Bike hast Du Dir da gebastelt. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2014)

danke danke..


----------



## mz33 (21. Januar 2014)

Hey Artur

Wie kommt es das du von Nicolai auf Last gewechselt hast?


----------



## Mev (21. Januar 2014)

die frage wurde schon einige male gefragt anscheint ist es ein geheimniss  rosenkrieg mit -N- vieleicht


----------



## mikeymark (21. Januar 2014)

Der Markt ist halt groß und bietet viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mev (21. Januar 2014)

das stimmt


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Januar 2014)

Wechseln von Speisen macht Appetit, jeden tag das gleiche Essen ist langweilig auf dauer


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Wechseln von Speisen macht Appetit, jeden tag das gleiche Essen ist langweilt auf dauer


ganz genau... 

15 jahre nur nicolai sind genug.


----------



## G-Funk (23. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöner Aufbau  viel Spass damit.
Warst du damit schon auf der Halde? Wie fährt der sich?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Januar 2014)

G-Funk schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau  viel Spass damit.
> Warst du damit schon auf der Halde? Wie fährt der sich?


DANKE DANKE ! 
 keine ahnung Ali... ist noch nicht ganz fertig,- muss noch die reifen tauschen (conti mountain king)


----------



## Pleitegeier (24. Januar 2014)

@mikeymark: Hey Mike! Auch wenn ich ne treulose Tomate bin, würde ich mich über ne gemeinsame Runde freuen, wenn Du in der Ecke bist. Willingen können wir auch gerne angehen


----------



## mikeymark (25. Januar 2014)

Du bist einer der ruhigsten, angenehmsten und unkompliziertesten Gesellen die ich kenne, und keine "treulose Tomate". Selbstverständlich ist deine Anwesenheit Pflicht. Ob ich nach der langen Autofahrt noch Lust verspüre noch mal in der Karre zu sitzen und ins Sauerland zu fahren ist fraglich. Aber ein Haldentreffen wäre top!


----------



## Pleitegeier (26. Januar 2014)

Doch, bin ich, aber danke für die netten Worte, kann ich nur so zurück geben . Wenn Du schon da bist, sollten wir den Tag mit Grill und Bierchen oder so ausklingen lassen, gerne auch in der Haldengegend


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2014)

bin dabei 
bring auch zwei damen *hust* mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (29. Januar 2014)

Yeaah, würde ich machen.
Allerdings ist mir was dazwischen gekommen. Ich liege seit Samstag Abend im Krankenhaus.
Und werde voraussichtlich in 6 Wochen Operiert. Die Heilung wird dann etwas länger dauern, so das ich im April nicht kommen kann.


----------



## Mev (29. Januar 2014)

Ohh mann gute besserung ich hoffe es ist nix schlimmes


----------



## mikeymark (29. Januar 2014)

Danke Mev, allerdings hatte ich nicht soviel Glück, das es nichts "schlimmes" ist.
Ich habe eine Arthrose im Kreuzgelenk und in dem darüber liegenden Lendenwirbel, die darauf folgenden Drei Bandscheiben sind Pulverisier, und zu alledem kommt noch ein Riss im mittleren Lendenwirbel.
Seeeeehr kurz ausgedrückt bedeutet es, das ich 3 neue Bandscheiben im Lendenwirbelbereich mit Stabilisierung runter zum Kreuzgelenk bekomme, inkl. einer Reparatur plus Reha. Die Maximale Schmerzlinderung beträgt dabei 85%, der Rest an schmerzen ist nicht behandelbar und wird bleiben. Der Vorteil, ist allerding ich kann wieder laufen und bin flexibel im Rücken.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2014)

OHhhh... gute besserung, komm schnell wieder aufe beine


----------



## mikeymark (29. Januar 2014)

Ich werde es versuchen.
Allerdings sollte ich es ausnutzen wenn ich von den Krankenschwestern geduscht werde.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2014)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ich werde es versuchen.
> Allerdings sollte ich es ausnutzen wenn ich von den Krankenschwestern geduscht werde.


deinen Humor verlierst du wohl nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (29. Januar 2014)

Den darf man einfach nicht verlieren, sonst ist man verloren.


----------



## MirSch (29. Januar 2014)

Keine erfreulichen Nachrichten @mikeymark!  Habe mich schon auf ne gemeinsame Bikerunde gefreut! Halt die Ohren steif und alles Gute für deine anstehenden Behandlungen!!! Und mit Krankeschwestern zu duschen hört sich schonmal nach nem guten Alternativprogramm zum Biken an.


----------



## mikeymark (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ganz zuversichtlich! Dauert halt alles sehr lange, und ist anstrengend.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2014)

diese krankenschwester habe ich mal beim bikefestival geknipst... leider ist z.Z. kein bikefestival


----------



## mikeymark (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe Sie hat Dienst auf meiner Station.
Eine muss mich festhalten, die andere Waschen, und zum Schluss können Sie mich mit Bodylotion einschmieren. 
Weil wegen trockener Haut und so.


----------



## Pleitegeier (29. Januar 2014)

Oh man, du arme Socke. Eine kleine Vorstellung von den Schmerzen habe ich leider auch und bei mir ist es "nur" ein Wirbel, möchte nicht in deiner Haut stecken. Ich hoffe, Du hast dir ne gute Klinik ausgesucht, die sich damit auskennt! Hab in den letzten Monaten so einige Scheisse erlebt und kann Dir nur raten, dich mit deiner Krankenkasse in Verbindung zu setzen. Die haben Fallzahlen und können gut beraten, zusätzlich auch z.B. hier mal schauen

Verrätst Du mir deine Handyvorwahl? Habe ein "Mike-Problem" in meinen Kontakten . 0176 oder 0151?

Auf jeden Fall schon mal auf diesem Weg alles Gute, kann ja leider nur besser werden.


----------



## tokessa (30. Januar 2014)

Scheisse !!! Auch von mir gute besserung und lass dich nicht unterkriegen : )


----------



## mikeymark (31. Januar 2014)

@Pleitegeier
Ich bin ja fest davon überzeugt, das eine OP nicht Nötig ist.
Allerdings sprachen selbst die Bilder aus Kernspinn und Magnetresonanz ein Vernichtendes Urteil (selbst für den Leihen wie mich eindeutig zu erkennen). Aber ich glaube daran, das man mit gezieltem Kranken,-Physio,- und Krafttraining die Wirbelsäule stabilisieren kann.
Hat aber auch alles Vor und Nachteile.
Ich habe einen Termin in Sechs Wochen zur Besprechung, in der Zwischenzeit werde ich mich informieren, und mir noch Zwei weitere Meinungen einholen.

Damit geht es dann irgendwann mal in den Pott zum Haldeheizen





Ja, ich weiß, meine Digicam hat einen defekt auf der Linse. Deshalb auch das schlechte Bild.
Bei uns scheint die Sonne wie blöd, das man gar nicht ohne Brille raus kann, und nebelig ist es auch nicht.


----------



## frohrider666 (1. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute, 
vielen Dank an die Erbauer des 
Anliegers im ersten Teil der neuen Grafenwalder.
You made my day!!!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Noklos (1. Februar 2014)

Der ist doch noch gar nicht fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2014)

hoffentlich bleibt auch alles fahrbar... bei so viel gebuddel und erdbewegung.  








S Line ist besser denn jeh. . .


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Februar 2014)

da bin ich ja mal auf sonntag gespannt. jungfernfahrt...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal auf sonntag gespannt. jungfernfahrt...


 lohnt sich....   der sommer soll schnell kommen,- damit die löcher + erdabtragungen zuwachsen. 

 sonst sehe ich da schwarz bei zeiten :


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Februar 2014)

jo, freue mich auch schon. wobei erstmal fahrwerksabstimmung von nöten ist. finde null erfahrungswerte für meine protone 888... da werd ich mich mit dem druck rantasten müssen.


----------



## Der Toni (6. Februar 2014)

Die S-Line ist wirklich gut zu fahren. Noch mal Danke an die Erbauer.
Arthur, thx für die Foddos.


----------



## phoxxx (6. Februar 2014)

Na bis auf den ein oder anderen Sprung, schaut das alles Robust und Solide aus... sollte auch im Sommer halten, solang da keiner was mutwillig zerstört.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Na bis auf den ein oder anderen Sprung, schaut das alles Robust und Solide aus... sollte auch im Sommer halten, solang da keiner was mutwillig zerstört.



 ja ja... du fährst noch nicht lange waa .


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Die S-Line ist wirklich gut zu fahren. Noch mal Danke an die Erbauer.
> Arthur, thx für die Foddos.




gerne Toni... das eine oder andere ist doch ganz gut geworden


----------



## phoxxx (6. Februar 2014)

nein erst 17 Jahre , wieso wird man hier eigentlich wegen jeder Aussage blöd angemacht? Hatten wir doch schonmal nen paar Seiten vorher...

... kommt ja bei jeder Aussage nen dummer Spruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2014)

Das gefällt mir gut


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> nein erst 17 Jahre , wieso wird man hier eigentlich wegen jeder Aussage blöd angemacht? Hatten wir doch schonmal nen paar Seiten vorher...
> 
> ... kommt ja bei jeder Aussage nen dummer Spruch.



SORRY sollte nicht so klingen  
vor 2 jahren haben Bagger die S Line kompl. zerstört. . . da hilft auch solides bauen nicht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Februar 2014)

dacht ich mir fast, das es nicht mit nem bösen hintergedanken war


----------



## phoxxx (6. Februar 2014)

Jo das hab ich schon gehört, das meinte ich ja auch mit mutwillig zerstört... auch wenns Bagger in dem Fall waren.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> nein erst 17 Jahre , wieso wird man hier eigentlich wegen jeder Aussage blöd angemacht? Hatten wir doch schonmal nen paar Seiten vorher...
> 
> ... kommt ja bei jeder Aussage nen dummer Spruch.


uiii ein wenig dunnhäutig waaa Gewöhn dich dran. 
Ist so überall im forum, dumme spruche kommen immer wieder


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, damit muß man als Holländer klar kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2014)

und sind Stark im nehmen


----------



## Big Drop 18 (14. Februar 2014)

Mal n bisschen Werbung in eigener sache... N Freund von mir hat letztes Jahr nen MTB-Film gedreht, der meiner Meinung nach echt gut geworden ist. Unter anderem ist da auch unsere Halde drin zu sehen, in meinen Part ab 13:25. @Noklos hat auch n kurzen Gastauftritt  Reinschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## MirSch (15. Februar 2014)

kann man gut schauen


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Februar 2014)

mahlzeit, würde gerne morgen mal mit nem Kollegen vorbei schauen. der artur würde für uns wohl den guide machen

wir schauen uns mal vorsichtig an was ihr da so schönes gebaut habt.

gruß Daniel


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Februar 2014)

@ 
*Daniel12*
welcher uhrzeit seit ihr mit Artur verabredet? Vielleicht schaue ich auch mal vorbei


----------



## Fail (15. Februar 2014)

Toller Film, hab ich mir gern angeschaut. Mal sehr unterhaltsam im Vergleich zu den ganzen Ami Superhelden Filmen die man fast nur noch zu sehen bekommt. Mehr davon...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> @
> *Daniel12*
> welcher uhrzeit seit ihr mit Artur verabredet? Vielleicht schaue ich auch mal vorbei



 11:30 / 12:00 an der Schranke.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Februar 2014)

Cool. Will auch morgen um 12 an der Schranke starten. Würd mich gern anschließen.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Februar 2014)

werde mich mühe geben zu kommen


----------



## MirSch (16. Februar 2014)

Der Digge und ich kommen auch.  Allerdings locker und im Invalidenmodus unterwegs. Werden gegen 12 Uhr da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nudelholz82 (16. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin.....an welcher schranke trefft ihr euch heute??? die am kreuzweg oder beim chinaman .....
gruß


----------



## MirSch (16. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich ist Treffpunkt bei uns immer die Schranke am Kreuzweg. Sind gegen 12 Uhr da.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (16. Februar 2014)

super wenn es passt komm ich auch 
auf ne sonntags abfahrt vorbei...


----------



## toranoxx (16. Februar 2014)

12 Uhr schaffe ich auch!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Februar 2014)

War klasse heute...


----------



## MirSch (16. Februar 2014)

Definitiv! Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Februar 2014)

ja top! ruft nach Wiederholung, idealerweise wenn es noch trockener ist!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2014)

joo... 

Bin heute nachmittag oben, so ab 15 Uhr. (kurze runde)

Sorry muss auf morgen verschieben.


----------



## the_simon (17. Februar 2014)

schade, würde auch mal gern mitkommen, nur leider zur Zeit sehr wenig Zeit über..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Februar 2014)

bin heute wohl meine persönliche bestzeit auf der S Line gefahren... man ist die geil die Line.


----------



## Der Toni (21. Februar 2014)

, wenn ich wieder fit bin, fahr´n wir mal ne Runde.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> , wenn ich wieder fit bin, fahr´n wir mal ne Runde.


GERNE  Toni.

leute...  was ist mit morgen ? sonnig und tocken solls werden


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2014)

*WDR Wetter; Aussichten*
Am Sonntag bei lockerer Bewölkung oft Sonne und trocken. Sehr milde 8 bis 12 Grad, über 500 Meter 3 bis 7 Grad. Zeitweise mäßiger Südwind. 
Artur ist deine Halde über 500Meter?
Und wers genau haben möchte Klicksdu


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> *WDR Wetter; Aussichten*
> Am Sonntag bei lockerer Bewölkung oft Sonne und trocken. Sehr milde 8 bis 12 Grad, über 500 Meter 3 bis 7 Grad. Zeitweise mäßiger Südwind.
> Artur ist deine Halde über 500Meter?
> Und wers genau haben möchte Klicksdu



QUatsch nich... komm


----------



## Der Toni (22. Februar 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> *....*
> Und wers genau haben möchte Klicksdu



Das ist auch genau   : http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bottrop~2945756/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> QUatsch nich... komm


Klaro. Melde mich wann ich zu dir komme Sonntag-vormittag per tel.


----------



## toranoxx (22. Februar 2014)

morgen wäre ich auch wieder dabei! Um welche Uhrzeit wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## MirSch (23. Februar 2014)

Ich bin wäre auch am Start!  Volker, wie schaut´s mit 13:15 Uhr treffen aus? Vorher wird´s für mich eng. Schranke Kreuzweg wie immer.


----------



## toranoxx (23. Februar 2014)

Ja, das passt! Bin um 13:15 an der Schranke


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Februar 2014)

JEPP Passt


----------



## MirSch (23. Februar 2014)

Sauber. Bis gleich.


----------



## MirSch (23. Februar 2014)

War mal so richtig geil heute! S-Jumpline kommt nur gut. Habt ihr super gebaut!!!


----------



## MirSch (23. Februar 2014)

... doppelt ...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Februar 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


> ... doppelt ...


gut


----------



## phoxxx (24. Februar 2014)

Und die arbeiten sogar sonntags durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Februar 2014)

Nen baustellenschild wäre ne idee wenn gebaut wird... Ansonsten wird die Strecke immer besser!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Februar 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> Nen baustellenschild wäre ne idee wenn gebaut wird... Ansonsten wird die Strecke immer besser!


die können ja bauen wenn nicht so viel betrieb ist... stören ja nur die fahrenden biker


----------



## phoxxx (24. Februar 2014)

Ne lass die mal bauen ... Dank denen können wir ja fahren...

Schlimmer sind dann Leute die in der Strecke anfangen ihren Dämpfer einzustellen


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Februar 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Dank denen können wir ja fahren...




übertreibt mal nicht mit euren Lobhuldigungen


----------



## phoxxx (24. Februar 2014)

Naja Spaß gemacht hat die stecke vorher auch schon , aber richtig geil geworden ist Dieerst seitdem da so schön umgebaut wurde.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Februar 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Naja Spaß gemacht hat die stecke vorher auch schon , aber richtig geil geworden ist Dieerst seitdem da so schön umgebaut wurde.


ich möchte echt kein spass verderber sein... ich fahre die -S-Line ja auch unheimlich gerne. 
aber man kann  die strecke auch "kaputt-umbauen",-  das im schlimmsten fall mal wieder die bagger anrollen .


----------



## phoxxx (24. Februar 2014)

Na das hoffe ich mal nicht ...


----------



## phoxxx (24. Februar 2014)

Ich ahne böses, komme gerade vom Tetraeder und dort wurde wohl offiziell von Arbeitern mit kettensägen etc ( hab noch gut 10 Mann gesehen ), äste Stöcker etc in die Abfahrten gelegt/gespannt. Alle Abfahrten sind unfahrbar. Teils bis zu 2m hohe Blockaden.


----------



## makkuupussi (24. Februar 2014)

... und auf der Abfahrt an der Skihalle liegen jede Menge Autoreifen mitten auf dem Trail, schön gerade als Sperre ausgelegt.

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (24. Februar 2014)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> ... und auf der Abfahrt an der Skihalle liegen jede Menge Autoreifen mitten auf dem Trail, schön gerade als Sperre ausgelegt.
> 
> Uli


Na, bei den Reifen könnte ein Anzeige wegen Umweltverschmutzung helfen.

Ober zu den Sperren, wie gut kann man die erkennen? 
Wenn die nicht vor dem Einfahren sichtbar sind, ist das versuchte Körperverletzung.
Wege sind durch Schilder und Schranken in Rot/Weiß zu sperren.

Hört sich hart an, aber wenn wir uns das gefallen lassen und nicht den Rechtsweg gehen, macht der Forst weiter so. 
Dann fahren wir bald nirgendwo mehr.
Die Förster sind der Überzeugung Biker zerstören die Umwelt und diese ist vor uns zu schützen.


----------



## phoxxx (25. Februar 2014)

Denke man kann ziemlich genau erkennen, das da kein verärgertes Rentnerpärchen mal eben ein paar Stöckchen gesammelt hat.


----------



## skaster (25. Februar 2014)

Mal was erfreuliches: Glückwunsch Artur zum BDW. Nette Story drumherum


----------



## OneWheeler (25. Februar 2014)

Hi phoxxx,
Ich konnte alle Bilder bis auf das Letzte zuordnen, wo hast du das gemacht?


----------



## phoxxx (25. Februar 2014)

@ OneWheeler , das ist an der Treppe wenn du oben stehst, rechts neben der Treppe, geht erstmal flach los und wird dann nach 2 Abfahrten steiler.


----------



## OneWheeler (25. Februar 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> @ OneWheeler , das ist an der Treppe wenn du oben stehst, rechts neben der Treppe, geht erstmal flach los und wird dann nach 2 Abfahrten steiler.


Na super. 
Man sollte sich am Wochenende treffen und einfach alles wieder wegräumen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Mal was erfreuliches: Glückwunsch Artur zum BDW. Nette Story drumherum


danke . . .


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Februar 2014)

sonntach soll kein regen geben,- wer kommt zur haldenrunde ?


----------



## phoxxx (28. Februar 2014)

Man sieht sich sicherlich wieder, bin ab 13 Uhr da.


----------



## Dutshlander (1. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sonntach soll kein regen geben,- wer kommt zur haldenrunde ?


bin krank hatte am Mittw 39°, schade


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> 39°, schade


ne nix 39° nur 9° und sonne. . . am montag regen. 


PS: gute besserung


----------



## toranoxx (1. März 2014)

Bin auch dabei, Helau


----------



## Dutshlander (1. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gute besserung


 THX


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2014)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, Helau


sachma ne uhrzeit


----------



## toranoxx (1. März 2014)

bin da morgen flexibel! Wie wär's mit 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2014)

ja 13 uhr schranke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2014)

Versuche auch zu kommen, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es klappt


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Versuche auch zu kommen, bin aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es klappt


komm schon... will dein Rad sehen


----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2014)

Ich will ja, Frau und Kleine noch nicht ganz fit...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2014)

Ich sach ma: 13 Uhr anne Schranke  Bis gleich...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

schade an sich, das es leute gibt, die lieber die strecke hochschieben... hoffe nicht, das ich irgendwann mal nen unfall mit einem habe, weil er sich hinter ner kurve versteckt...


----------



## Darth (2. März 2014)

dito... und wenn man dort baut einfach ein schild am Anfang aufstellen. ..


----------



## phoxxx (2. März 2014)

Das mit dem Schild wird keiner umsetzen... Zwar ne tolle Idee , aber wird keiner machen.

Aber es sollte doch machbar sein das von den 80% die da nicht bauen, keiner nen Dämpfer in der Abfahrt einstellt, oder die bikes hochschiebt. Ist ja nicht einer... Sind ja ca 10mann Sonntag mittags...


----------



## Big Drop 18 (3. März 2014)

Wenn man baut stellt man einfachs Rad n paar Meter weiter oben an den Streckenrand, dann sollten die meisten eigentlich schon sehen was los ist


----------



## OneWheeler (4. März 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> dito... und wenn man dort baut einfach ein schild am Anfang aufstellen. ..


Hi,
ich würde euch ein Schlid spenden. 
Dreick weiß und auf Wunsch mit rotem Rand.
Die eine Seite ist zwar mit Achtung RTF beschriftet aber die andere ist noch leer.
Nur wo soll das lagern versteckt in einem Busch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (6. März 2014)

gute sache. nur ob das schild dann auch benutzt wird... bzw. ob man sich dann nicht zu auffällig macht und die planierraupen wieder kommen. ..


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2014)

wann fahren wir morgen ?


----------



## Nudelholz82 (8. März 2014)

Nabend.....
Ich würde mich morgen auch ein klinken wenn ich eine uhrzeit bekomme......
Gruß


----------



## MirSch (9. März 2014)

Thosten und ich sind um 11 am gewohnten Treffpunkt.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2014)

m


MirSch schrieb:


> Thosten und ich sind um 11 am gewohnten Treffpunkt.


mist... muss im/am haus frühjahrsputz machen,- bin dann fürhestens um 12 uhr an der -S-Line


----------



## MirSch (13. März 2014)

Habe noch ein Bild von der letzten Session, wie immer geschossen vom Ti-Max...





Die S-Line macht einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (13. März 2014)

... wenn einem nicht gerade Oma und Opa mit Wackeldackel entgegen kommt.


----------



## Fail (13. März 2014)

Super Foto 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KHUJAND (13. März 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... wenn einem nicht gerade Oma und Opa mit Wackeldackel entgegen kommt.



gerade  war kompl. leer.
ich war nur unheimlich schnell weil ich wusste das keine entgegen kommt , oder ist die -S- Line einfach super zu fahren oder mein neues Rad ist schnell.   ? 

TOP Bild vom Mirko,- leider wurde ich nur schlecht erwischt


----------



## Der Toni (15. März 2014)

Hier mal ne Abendstimmung von unserer Halde:


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. März 2014)

Geiles Bild! ☺

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (16. März 2014)

So, heute endlich mal wieder auf Haniel gewesen und kann bestätigen, dass die Wiedererbauer der S-Line wirklich eine großartige Arbeit geleistet haben. Bin gleich 3x runter. So flüssig war die Piste noch nie. Die Anlieger in den Kurven sind besser als je zuvor. Nur der letzte Abschnitt wirkt etwas unfertig, der Chickenway dort zudem sinnfrei. Da fehlt noch der Clou. Aber das wird noch, oder Jungs?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## free-for-ride (17. März 2014)

Will mehr Fotos sehen


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Will mehr Fotos sehen




gerne. 
.


----------



## Dutshlander (17. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gerne.
> .


Sieht schnell aus


----------



## free-for-ride (18. März 2014)

Wenn mein Radel wieder fit ist und die Stützräder montiert sind........ ja, dann erscheine ich auch mal wieder auf der Bildfläche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Wenn mein Radel wieder fit ist und die Stützräder montiert sind........ ja, dann erscheine ich auch mal wieder auf der Bildfläche.


denke an Toki


----------



## Fail (18. März 2014)

Mehr von den Bildern...kann mich gar nicht satt sehen...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## free-for-ride (18. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> denke an Toki



angeschrieben, warten wir mal ab


----------



## der Digge (19. März 2014)

Man muss auch mal die Chickenways würdigen, die kleinen extra Schlenker bringen durchaus auch Spaß


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2014)

der Digge schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal die Chickenways würdigen, die kleinen extra Schlenker bringen durchaus auch Spaß


Jau da gebe ich dir recht, als Alte erfahrene Chickenway user


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2014)

Ohh man, wenn ich die Bilder sehe muss ich unbedingt mal da hoch! 
Wann trifft man den mal nen paar Leute dort an die einen an die Hand nehmen? ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (19. März 2014)

am wochenende


----------



## mau (19. März 2014)

Quatsch. Täglich


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Bin dann Anfang April mal am Start 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2014)

mau schrieb:


> Quatsch. Täglich


ja du...


----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2014)

ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder vorbei kommen…


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder vorbei kommen…


Daniel ich bin letztens auch die DH strecke normal runtergekommmen  

wir würden uns freuen wenn du mal wieder vorbei kommst,- beim nächsten mal kommen wir zu euch ok.


----------



## mau (20. März 2014)

Stimmt sogar (fast)


----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2014)

he he, geht klar! wie wäre es nächste Woche bei Euch?

wir checken mal das Wetter! und dann komme ich mit Verstärkung


----------



## KHUJAND (21. März 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> he he, geht klar! wie wäre es nächste Woche bei Euch?
> 
> wir checken mal das Wetter! und dann komme ich mit Verstärkung


Jepp bei gutem wetter sind wir am WE immer vor ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2014)

morgen gehts rauf , wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. März 2014)

bin wohl auch wieder vor ort...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2014)

Bei hagel rauf + runter gefahren…2te fahrt bei eisregen rauf + runter gefahren,

3te fahrt war bei bestem Sonnenschein . .


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Mehr Abwechslung geht wohl nicht :-D 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mehr Abwechslung geht wohl nicht :-D
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


 Temperatur war immer gleich (kalt)
PS:
Loki hast du dem „Gastfahrer“ aus Moers den Weg gezeigt ?

PS/PS: 
Schade das die 4 er Gruppe mit den beiden Jungs+Mädels  so schnell wieder weg waren, hätte mir gerne das Last Herb von dem Mädel angesehen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Übernächstes Wochenende startet wir euch mal einen Besuch ab. Bis dahin ist der Dach Träger auch montiert. Von Moers fahr ich ungern mit dem Bike Bis zu euch!  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Übernächstes Wochenende startet wir euch mal einen Besuch ab. Bis dahin ist der Dach Träger auch montiert. Von Moers fahr ich ungern mit dem Bike Bis zu euch!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


 Gerne...
gestern war auch ein Moerser da.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Komme eigentlich auch aus Kamp Lintfort. Direkt hinter moers. Kennt aber keine sau ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. März 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Loki hast du dem „Gastfahrer“ aus Moers den Weg gezeigt ?



der hatte sich an 3 andere angehängt. kp was mit dem war. schade das meine aufnahmen nix geworden sind... aber is nu mal doof wenn man die falschen halter mitschleppt.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2014)

doch doch in Kamp Lintfort endet die A42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. März 2014)

so weit is kamp lintfort nu auch net...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Hinfahren wäre kein Ding. Aber dann zig mal Halde hoch Halde runter, dann ist der Rückweg ganz schön weit.  

Aber wie gesagt, in zwei Wochen kommt der Träger auf das Sommer Auto und ab geht die wilde Reise :-D 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## free-for-ride (25. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Komme eigentlich auch aus Kamp Lintfort. Direkt hinter moers. Kennt aber keine sau ;-)



Doch, aber für mehr als ein schnelles durch fahren hats nicht gereicht


----------



## Darth (26. März 2014)

ein gebürtiger krefelder kennst auch


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (26. März 2014)

Ist Samstag Vormittag so gegen 9.30 Uhr jemand oben?
LG
Oli


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Ist Samstag Vormittag so gegen 9.30 Uhr jemand oben?
> LG
> Oli


Hmmm 9:30 ist extrem früh.

Ich bin samstach so um 11:30 uhr an der schranke


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (27. März 2014)

Schade,
Da werden wir und wohl so gerade verpassen, mein Babysitter kann nur bis 12,
hätte deinen neuen Bock gerne endlich mal live gesehen...

Vlt beim nächsten mal...


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Vlt beim nächsten mal...


bestimmt...
war Samstag u. Sonntag oben,- die Halde könnt ein wenig Regen vertragen.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (31. März 2014)

Moin Moin.....
Hat jemand lust am 10.5 mit nach Winterberg zu fahren..
Gruß Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. April 2014)

Ich glaub ich fahr gleich mal hoch zur Halde. Jemand da? 
Ist mein erstes mal dort... 


Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fahr gleich mal hoch zur Halde. Jemand da?
> Ist mein erstes mal dort...
> 
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


Hoffe du findest die trails


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. April 2014)

Waren doch nur bis Norddeutschland. Wollte erstmal den Fahrrad Träger ausprobieren  

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Ani (1. April 2014)

Liebe Freunde der geflegten Donnerstagsrunde - es ist wieder so weit, die Uhren stehen auf Sommerzeit, es kann also losgehen mit unserer traditionellen Kaffeefahrt. Mitfahren kann wer Zeit und Lust hat. Tempo hoch ist ungefähr wie schieben, Tempo runter ist nach belieben, es wird unten, so weit notwendig, auf alle gewartet. 
Treffen ist an der Schranke (bei der Holzbrücke), ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir spätestens halb 7 losjuckeln, kurz nach 8 ist es ja schon dunkel.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. April 2014)

HURRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ! ! ! ! 

kanns morgen losgehen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2014)

Bin heute raus…

 Hab ganz vergessen  das ich heute abend  mit meiner im  Colosseum in Essen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (3. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Bin heute raus…
> 
> Hab ganz vergessen  das ich heute abend  mit meiner im  Colosseum in Essen bin.



Ja dann wünsche ich mal nen guten Hunger


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Ja dann wünsche ich mal nen guten Hunger


ne nix essen... buena vista


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. April 2014)

Ist denn wer vor Ort? Würd gegen 6 da sein


----------



## free-for-ride (3. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne nix essen... buena vista



*kopp auf tisch hau

bin auch blöd, voll mit theatro im centro vertan.
na dann mal einen schönen abend in den 40iger / 50iger jahren in Havanna


----------



## Ani (3. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Bin heute raus…


manmanman, wir haben noch nicht mal angefangen und du lässt schon einreissen ;-)

 ich werde denke ich mal da sein, allerdings eher gegen halb 7


----------



## KHUJAND (3. April 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> manmanman, wir haben noch nicht mal angefangen und du lässt schon einreissen ;-)
> 
> ich werde denke ich mal da sein, allerdings eher gegen halb 7


SORRY Antje 
muss jetzt los.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (6. April 2014)

Moin.....Heute einer aufen Berg unterwegs???


----------



## free-for-ride (8. April 2014)

Artur:

Dämpfer passt, Schaltung dran. Rest folgt wie besprochen nach und nach 
Übrigens, vorne sinds derzeit 38 Zähne


----------



## Lakkez (8. April 2014)

Ist morgen im Nachmittag/Abend Bereich jemand auffen Berg? Wollte morgen n paar Abfahrten zwecks Fahrwerkssetup tätigen. 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Nudelholz82 (10. April 2014)

Moin.....ist heute einer bei der donnerstags runde dabei????
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pac (12. April 2014)

fertig.


----------



## 2Pac (12. April 2014)




----------



## free-for-ride (12. April 2014)

Wer ist den morgen auf der Halde und um wieviel Uhr?

Gesendet von Galaxy S4


----------



## free-for-ride (13. April 2014)

Keiner heute auf der Halde?


----------



## Lakkez (13. April 2014)

Ich bin grad mit meiner besseren hälfte aufem weg 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## free-for-ride (13. April 2014)

wann seit ihr an der schranke?


----------



## Lakkez (13. April 2014)

Kp. Ca 20 min


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## free-for-ride (13. April 2014)

ui, also vor 12:30 bin ich nicht da


----------



## Lakkez (13. April 2014)

Passt  


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2014)

wir sind ab 14 uhr an der -S- Line


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2014)

@*Lakkez *schön das du wieder dabei bist


----------



## free-for-ride (13. April 2014)

war schön, aber ohne stützräder ein bissel schwierig


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> war schön, aber ohne stützräder ein bissel schwierig


aach ging doch gut


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2014)

Arthur hat nachher auch noch mal aufgedreht


----------



## free-for-ride (13. April 2014)

und das ganze ohne Vorderradbremse auf der Halde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakkez (13. April 2014)

War mal wieder sehr cool! 
In Zukunft gern öfter. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. April 2014)

ich meld mich schonmal an für donnerstagsrunde...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich meld mich schonmal an für donnerstagsrunde...


ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## free-for-ride (13. April 2014)

ich nicht, muss zu vater ins krankenhaus


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. April 2014)

freut mich. musste heut wohl paar teile tauschen, aber denke die kiste is voll einsatzbereit (vorallem die bremsanlage (insider))

*BTW: falls hier jemand ne zerschossene boxxer, domain dc hat, wo kronen und casting ganz sind, bitte melden!*


----------



## free-for-ride (15. April 2014)

Hermes war da und hat mir mal was für den richtigen Grip auf der Pedale dagelassen.
Ich liebe die Fürsorge von Hermes


----------



## Lakkez (15. April 2014)

Und die halten dich jetzt eher vom Erdkundeunterricht fern?!


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## free-for-ride (15. April 2014)

hauptsache gut aussehen beim abflug


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> hauptsache gut aussehen beim abflug


Sehr gut… 

Passende  nicolai langarmshirt in der selben  farbe habe ich für dich noch da 

*@Lakkez*
 hast du nach den BW Schuhen in Gr. 41 schauen können ?


----------



## Lakkez (15. April 2014)

Nein, ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich erst gucken kann, sobald ich zurück bin ;-)


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (15. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Sehr gut…
> 
> Passende  nicolai langarmshirt in der selben  farbe habe ich für dich noch da



brauche L oder XL


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> brauche L oder XL


hab ich...


----------



## Lakkez (16. April 2014)

Ab wann geht's denn moin Abend los?


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## tokessa (16. April 2014)

Schicke schuhe : ) und noch soooooo sauber ; )


----------



## free-for-ride (16. April 2014)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schicke schuhe : ) und noch soooooo sauber ; )



jup, die wurden erst nach meinem abflug geliefert 

apropo abflug, wie siehts mit dir aus? ich weiß du willst nicht schieben - aber dann schieben wir schon zu zweit


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2014)

@*Lakkez*
Antje hat die Uhrzeit doch auf der vorletzten Seite genannt. 


Toki komm du lieber mal zum fahren rüber

(wir schieben auch) *hust*


----------



## free-for-ride (16. April 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Ab wann geht's denn moin Abend los?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk



18:30 Uhr an der Schranke


----------



## Lakkez (16. April 2014)

@all 
Danke 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> 18:30 Uhr an der Schranke



Schranke Kreuzweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Wer regelmäßig auf der Halde ist hat bestimmt bemerkt das dort wieder viel instandgesetzt wurde.
Warum:
*am Freitag (Karfreitag) ist es wieder soweit: die Halde wird von Gläubigen erobert.*
http://www.kolping-muelheim-ruhr.de...se_auf_der_halde_prosper_haniel_in_bottrop-1/
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...ten-halden-kreuzweg-in-bottrop-id9227017.html

Das Biken zwischen den Gläubigen, kommt nicht gut an

Geplant ist die Versnataltung zwischen 8:30 bis 13:00. bis dann alle wieder runter von der Halde sind dürfte es noch 2-3h dauern, wenn nicht einige die Gelegenheit nutzen und den Rest auch noch erkunden. Besondere Vorsicht auf allen Wegen, ist also auch nach der Versnaltung geboten. 
Es wird wohl auch wieder eine Busverbindung geben und die sind schnell dort unterwegs ums möglichst viel dort hoch zubringen.
Ich selber werde die Halde meiden, wenn ich auch sonst fast täglich dort bin.

Gruß
onewheler


----------



## free-for-ride (16. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> Schranke Kreuzweg?



sicher, die beim chinamann bezieh ich nie mit ein. Schranke ist immer Kreuzweg


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> sicher, die beim chinamann bezieh ich nie mit ein. Schranke ist immer Kreuzweg


ganz genau...
ne andere schranke gibts nicht . 
Loki wirds wohl nie kapieren.


----------



## Sanke (16. April 2014)

Alle fahren morgen? Dann habe ich die Halde ja heute für mich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> sicher, die beim chinamann bezieh ich nie mit ein. Schranke ist immer Kreuzweg





KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz genau...
> ne andere schranke gibts nicht .
> Loki wirds wohl nie kapieren.



hatte das schonmal das ich an der schranke gewartet hab zur richtigen zeit und keine sau da war. am ende hatten se sich an der anderen getroffen... naja, lange rede, kurzer sinn, werd morgen dann ma meine "untertasse" ausführen


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2014)

Nabend, würde morgen gerne mal mit nem Kollegen mit euch auf trail jagt gehen wenn es möglich wäre. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Nabend, würde morgen gerne mal mit nem Kollegen mit euch auf trail jagt gehen wenn es möglich wäre.



jeder ist eingeladen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2014)

Cool! 
Kannst du mir erklären so genau der Treffpunkt ist? Kenn mich da gar nicht aus.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2014)

bis sackgasse Birkhahnstr. (Oberhausen) durchfahren.  --> https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ha...ata=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x45354c315d01e471


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2014)

Ahh! Jetzt hab ich auch die Schranke gefunden! :-D 
Cool dann bis morgen abend! ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## der Digge (16. April 2014)

18:30 Uhr sollte ich auch schaffen


----------



## free-for-ride (16. April 2014)

bin auch da 

ICH SCHIEBE ABER !!!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (16. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> bin auch da
> 
> ICH SCHIEBE ABER !!!



Hoch oder runter?  

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## free-for-ride (16. April 2014)

hoch? ich geh nicht hoch.
ich schieb mein bike immer um die halde rum.
frei nach dem motto: ich drehe schon seit stunden hier so meine runden *träller


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

Also die meisten „fahren“ hoch…  das sollte für die Donnerstagsrunde standart sein/werden.

Fürzum „schieben“ ist am Donnerstag die zeit zu kurz


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

Ich mag schieben auch nicht.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (17. April 2014)

als ob wir beim fahren signifikant schneller wären...


----------



## Der Toni (17. April 2014)

nein, aber man kann wenigstens sitzen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> nein, aber man kann wenigstens sitzen.


^^


Toni du gibst doch immer ein gutes Tempo vor  
Die strecken werden  wohl sehr trocken sein  !


----------



## free-for-ride (17. April 2014)

Nimmt wer ne Cam mit? Hätte mal gerne nen Foto von mir auf der S-Line


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

Dafür bist du doch zuständig


----------



## Der Toni (17. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Toni du gibst doch immer ein gutes Tempo vor
> Die strecken werden  wohl sehr trocken sein  !



gutes Tempo kann man das wohl nicht nennen.....war gestern oben: zwar trocken, aber noch gut fahrbar. Viel Spaß heute.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Nimmt wer ne Cam mit? Hätte mal gerne nen Foto von mir auf der S-Line



Meine liegt schon im Auto ;-) 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## free-for-ride (17. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Dafür bist du doch zuständig



Bei meinen Fahrkünsten bleibt meine Cam mal lieber zu Hause, sonst nehm ich die in Einzelteilen mit nach Hause


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

Dennis eine frage,

warum bist du nicht auf der Moerser Halde und mit den Moerser Jungs unterwegs… ist ja deutlich näher für dich/euch  als nach Oberhausen/Bottrop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

Da waren wir schon so oft mittlerweile. Will mal was neues sehen ;-) 
Außerdem hab ich hier noch keine Kontakte knüpfen können mit den nach unten Fahrern. 
Die meisten fahren ja um die halbe rum  

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Da waren wir schon so oft mittlerweile. Will mal was neues sehen ;-)
> Außerdem hab ich hier noch keine Kontakte knüpfen können mit den nach unten Fahrern.
> Die meisten fahren ja um die halbe rum
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


 Ahh ok 

Ne…  hier sind die leute super nett !


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

So wie ich das hier lese auf jeden Fall! 
Freu mich schon auf heute abend.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> 18:30 Uhr an der Schranke


ich fahr gleich los


----------



## Lakkez (17. April 2014)

Ich steh im stau^^


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

Ich fahr auch gleich los. Kann ein paar Minuten später werden.. :-( 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. April 2014)

bin grad erst heim. blöde arbeit...


----------



## free-for-ride (17. April 2014)

Hm. Wir sind jetzt an der S-Line

Gesendet von Galaxy S4


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

Sind wieder trocken zuhause angekommen. 
Super cool bei euch! 
Nächstes mal kommen wir gerne wieder 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2014)

ja war wirklich gut heute...  mit ges. 9 mann bzw. 8 mann + 1ne frau


----------



## free-for-ride (17. April 2014)

Und ich hab kein Foto......verdammt

Gesendet von Galaxy S4


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. April 2014)

Hab nur eins vom Start... 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## norranz (18. April 2014)

Nette Runde gestern! Kann man öfters machen!


----------



## free-for-ride (18. April 2014)

Ich brauch nen Lift


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2014)

ich denke mal, heute und an den ostertagen brauch man sich auf haniel nich blicken lassen, wa?


----------



## Lakkez (18. April 2014)

Ach, warum? Solange man rücksichtsvoll fährt sollte das ja wohl kein Problem sein 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2014)

geht mir da eher nicht um rücksicht (passe eh immer auf), eher um die hobbywanderer die dann die abfahrten hoch kommen.


----------



## Der Toni (18. April 2014)

Ich kuck mir mal gleich die Frommen an. +--)


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (18. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> geht mir da eher nicht um rücksicht (passe eh immer auf), eher um die hobbywanderer die dann die abfahrten hoch kommen.




Ich denke den Kreuzweg und den Downhill sollte man wohl meiden, S Line und alte Grafenwalder waren in den letzten Jahren zumindest früh morgens und spät abends recht unproblematisch, bzw haben nette Gespräche ergeben...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2014)

nachdem ich beim letzten mal ne rentnertruppe von gut 10 mann die alte grafenwalder runtereiern gesehen habe, bin ich da vorsichtig. 
denke ich schiebe meine ausfahrt auf sonntag... falls wer dabei ist, wärs nett...


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (18. April 2014)

Oh, 
das hätte ich gerne gesehen, die erzählen zu Hause bestimmt, dass die zum Kurzurlaub in den Alpen waren


----------



## free-for-ride (18. April 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Oh,
> das hätte ich gerne gesehen, die erzählen zu Hause bestimmt, dass die zum Kurzurlaub in den Alpen waren


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2014)

naja, empfinde ich eher unlustig. will mir nich ausmalen, was passiert wenn da einer voll reinbolzt


----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> naja, empfinde ich eher unlustig. will mir nich ausmalen, was passiert wenn da einer voll reinbolzt



Finde ich auch, zumal einen gegenseitiger "Respeckt" verschaffen, das MTBker immage gut tut. Weniger ist auf dauer mehr.
Also Ostern einfach komplett auf Haniel verzichten ist die Devise .
Könnte doch nicht soooo schwer sein.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (18. April 2014)

Das wäre mit Sicherheit ne Katastrophe!
Daher ja gerade an so Tagen, oder Wochenenden generell immer mit bedacht fahren...

Ich hatte nur das Bild meiner Mutter vor Augen, wie sie versucht die für Senioren ja doch recht steile Grafenwalder runterkommen...
...und das was sie mir über den Abstieg am nächsten Tag erzählt hätte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (18. April 2014)

So, bin gerade vom sündigen zurück. Klerus-Kehren, Zölibatsgrat und selbst auf dem Holy-Trail war keine Seele. Konnte also mal wieder meinen Seelenfrieden finden.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (19. April 2014)

Nabend......Loki wann willst du morgen den starten? Würde dann auch zur schranke kommen....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. April 2014)

Nudelholz82 schrieb:


> Nabend......Loki wann willst du morgen den starten? Würde dann auch zur schranke kommen....



war heute kurzfristig fahren. bin aktuell absolut unzufrieden mit dem rad. weiss noch net ob ich morgen fahre.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (19. April 2014)

Ok.....das hört sich ja nicht so dolle an....
ich guck morgen vormittag noch mal hier vorbei.....wenn keiner mehr geschrieben  hat dann werde ich wohl ne kleine runde alleine drehen


----------



## Nudelholz82 (20. April 2014)

Morgen zusammen.....
kommt heute gegen elf halb zwölf einer zum berg ????


----------



## free-for-ride (20. April 2014)

sorry, ich bin raus

@ loki , was denn los mit deinem rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakkez (20. April 2014)

Schaffs heut leider auch net.... Sry


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. April 2014)

Hab aktuell meine Sigma und nen Fox van r drin, viel zu soft. Hab leider an meiner 888 die Buchsen federseitig zerschossen. Am evolver muss ich die gletbuchsen erneuern und das ganze entlüften, bin den versehentlich ohne luft im agb gefahren (defekte Pumpe)


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2014)

leute...
vorhin,- um ca 11 uhr ist ein schaufelbagger richtung -S- Line gefahren, als ich oben war habe ich ihn nicht mehr wieder gefunden.
bin noch 3x die -S- Line gefahren, nix zu sehen von bagger... haltet die augen auf ! ! !
ich hoffe und bete das es falscher alarm war .

an die enduristen ! ! !
BITTE  macht eure pausen ausserhalb der strecke ! ! ! reicht schon wenn die DH´ler immer die strecke hochschieben
 

frohe ostern


----------



## Der Toni (20. April 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, das die am heiligen Sonntag anfangen die Strecken zu zerstören. Wird wohl fürs Osterfeuer sein (hoffe ich).

Gesendet von meinem Uralt Handy


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. April 2014)

ich denke, da hat der toni recht.

nebenbei. brauch mal entscheidungshilfe. hab ja eine 06er 888 mit flachen kronen, protone airkit und rc2 dämpfung drin gehabt. allgemein war ich superzufrieden. da ich mir durch ein defektes ventil der negativkammer federseitig die buchsen gekillt habe, tendiere ich aktuell zwischen reparatur oder neuer gabel. ein kollege hat mir nun eine totem solo air 09 angeboten. diese bin ich bisher nur mal auf strasse gefahren. kann sich da mal einer zu äussern wie die sich im vergleich verhält? möcht mit dem rad schon eher DH fahren, tricksen liegt mir nich sonderlich. wie fährt sie sich? eher straff?


----------



## Nudelholz82 (20. April 2014)

Also vom Bagger hab ich nix gesehen..bin um halb zwei noch die s line gefahren.....alles gut


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2014)

und ? alles gut ?


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (21. April 2014)

bin grade oben, alles gut, nix los hier...


----------



## free-for-ride (21. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> totem solo air



vergleich hab ich keinen, aber ich bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden. ich habe sie so eingestellt, dass ich auf der s-line ca 2/3 nutze und noch 1/3 reserve habe. ich finde sie spricht sehr gut an und ist einfach top. ich will die in meinem bike nicht missen.

wenn du es letztens zur feierabendrunde geschafft hättest, hätteste mal probe fahren können


----------



## Lakkez (21. April 2014)

Servus! Wer plant denn heut ne Runde zu drehen?


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (21. April 2014)

lukas: schönes profilbild


----------



## Lakkez (21. April 2014)

@Chris 
Sexy ne?!^^


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> bin grade oben, alles gut, nix los hier...


jepp... der bagger war für das osterfeuerholz zuständig,- bekomme immer panik wenn da oben bagger rumkurven 

ansonsten ist es sehr müssig mit Loki über MTB Teile+Rahmen zu sprechen.
selbst mit einem UFO-ST hat er probleme 

auch sehr zwecklos die aufenthalts+hochschiebe diskusionen auf der -S-Line. 
vorhin stand ich am eingang zur -S-Line, kommen 4 leute angefahren,- kein hallo kein guten tag oder frohe ostern  .
(ganz vergessen Liteviller grüssen ja nicht)
perzen an mir vorbei auf die -S-Line, ich dachte mir noch, warte noch 5 min.
danach bin ich auch los auf die Line, 3te stufe kommt mir von den einer entgegengeschoben, konnte noch rechtzeitig ausweichen, kurz darauf steht einer direckt an spitzkehre mitten im weg und wartet...  ich musste voll in die eisen.

so schade das es die leute einfach nicht kapieren, blöde wie schafe


----------



## Lakkez (21. April 2014)

@KHUJAND
... Nicht aufregen (Blutdruck )....manche Leute musste einfach machen lassen^^
Gut, dass wir die T1 fahren 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> manche Leute musste einfach machen lassen



das sie ihre bikes auf die strecke legen und sich mit ihren kumpels unterhalten. ?


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> jepp...  blöde wie schafe


----------



## Lakkez (21. April 2014)

Klar! Dann mal kurz beim vorbeifahren wegsprengen und dann is gut^^ 
Ich reg mich über sowat nicht auf. 
Bekomm schon so genug graue Haare


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ansonsten ist es sehr müssig mit Loki über MTB Teile+Rahmen zu sprechen.
> selbst mit einem UFO-ST hat er probleme



naja, der rahmen is ok. find ihn nu nich richtig seitensteif... angesichts des ungewöhnlichen verschleisses an der hinteren dämpferbuchse schiebe ich dies schon fast auf diese ursache.

problem ist eher das in der 888 das protone kit keinen fixen anschlag hat für das volle ausfedern hat. wird dort nur über die negativkammer gelöst. diese hat sich aber verabschiedet.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. April 2014)

Da mein Bruder und ich Donnerstag auf einen Geburtstag müssen, werden wir morgen schon kommen. 

Jemand von euch auch da? Ich denke wir werden zwischen 16:30-17:00 da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2014)

Hallo Leute… für morgen bin ich raus!

Mein Sohn hat ein Fußballspiel in Recklinghausen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. April 2014)

War vorhin mit meinem Bruder oben auf der Halde. 
Dank des Regens der letzen Tage ist der grip auf der S line echt wieder super geil! 
Leider hab ich fast zwei Jungs beim bauen über den Haufen gefahren. Das da niemand mal irgend wie nen paar Meter vorher eine Kennzeichnung hin macht wenn er da buddelt.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Leider hab ich fast zwei Jungs beim bauen über den Haufen gefahren. Das da niemand mal irgend wie nen paar Meter vorher eine Kennzeichnung hin macht wenn er da buddelt..



wurde schon mehrfach angeregt... scheint denen egal zu sein wenns zu stürzen oder verletzungen führt...

bin für morgen raus, bring mein auto zum unfallgutachter.


----------



## MirSch (24. April 2014)

ja, genau. anstatt sich zu freuen das sich andere die arbeit machen jetzt auch noch ne baustellenabsicherung fordern. leute, euch ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.
also, ich mach´s immer so: erste abfahrt vorsichtig um zu schauen wo´s veränderungen gibt oder ob die strecke gerade bebaut wird. die nächsten abfahrten einen "langsameren" vorfahren lassen der ggfls. warnen/freimachen kann. wenn alleine unterwegs, entweder immer mit halbgas runter oder von streckenabschnitt zu streckenabschnitt fahren, schauen ob frei ist und dann abschnitt hochschieben und fahren.
ich kenn´s halt nur so das man so uneinsehbare strecken niemals im blindflug runterballert.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. April 2014)

Im Blindflug sagt ja keiner. Aber wenn du um die Kurve kommst und auf einmal stehen da zwei die in der vorsichtigen Abfahrt davor noch nicht da waren ist das mist. 
Die Arbeit der Jungs in allen Ehren, aber ich will ja weder das mir noch dehnen etwas passiert. Ich hab immer eine warnweste im Rucksack. Wenn man mal irgendwo baut oder plant nehme ich nen Stock pack den in die Weste und steck den Stock neben den trail in den Boden. 
Kann doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein.. Ich will doch auch nicht über den Haufen gefahren werden.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Der Toni (24. April 2014)

Eigentlich muss das klar sein: Arbeite ich an einer befahrenen Strecke, sichere ich diese ab, um Unfälle zu vermeiden. Helm, Rucksack oder Fahrrad einige Meter vor der "Baustelle" auf dem Trail reichen dann schon aus. Um die Stecke möglichst lange vorm Abriss zu bewahren, sollte ein bisschen Sicherheitsbewusstsein bei allen entstehen. Das gilt für die Erbauer, die Fotografen, die Schwätzchenhalter, die Hochschieber und natürlich für die Abfahrer. Die Spaziergänger klammere ich mal aus, da die sehr wahrscheinlich hier nicht mit lesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (24. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Im Blindflug sagt ja keiner. Aber wenn du um die Kurve kommst und auf einmal stehen da zwei ....
> !


Sorry das ist Blindflug,

Falls was passiert, wird vor Gericht die Frage gestellt werden, ob die Geschwindigkeit der Fahrsituation angepasst war?
Wäre sie das gewesen, so wäre es nicht zu Unfall gekommen!
Solange alles glatt geht spielt das keine Rolle.
Nur die Situation mit den Eigentümern ist schon recht schwierig, so das es uns allen gut tut, wenn wir weniger fordern und mehr mit den Fehlern anderer rechnen würden.
Die Strecke ist nicht gesperrt, wie bei einem Rennen, also können Mitbürger (Hochschieb das sind Fußgänger) immer auf der Strecke sein.
Das heißt also um schnell zufahren, benötigen wir mehr Übersicht, das ist aber nicht möglich, da es keine MTB Strecke gibt (Aussage Eigentümer).
Wir müssen also alle Vorsichtig sein, was wir fordern, wenn wir weiter hier Radfahren wollen, selbst das könnte man in Frage stellen.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Lakkez (24. April 2014)

Vor Gericht.... Das Gericht wird sich auf die Schilder "radfahren abseits der Wege verboten" (sinngemäß) berufen und dann ist das Ding sowieso geklärt. 
Hier ist meiner Meinung nach beidseitige Vorsicht geboten... Absichern/  vorwarnen durch geeignete Mittel und eine entspannte Fahrweise... Ist ja ohnehin kein wcdh, bei dem es auf Zeiten ankommt 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## norranz (24. April 2014)

Also ich finde die Argumentation mit der angepassten Geschwindigkeit auch ein bischen weit her geholt. Man kann die Situation eher mit einer Baustelle auf der Straße vergleichen. Die wird nämlich gesichert. 

Ansonsten sollte jedem klar sein, dass sowohl das bauen, als auch das fahren nur geduldet wird! Wenn überhaupt.

Und genau deswegen macht ne Warnung o. ä. Absolut Sinn! 




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2014)

Meine fresse. Hört ihr euch mal selber reden? Jedesmal wenn der kleinste funke Kritik oder Vorschlag kommt ist man bei der "seid doch froh" Nummer... Was glaubt ihr was passiert wenn da nen schwerer unfall passiert? Dann wars das mit der Strecke. Allgemein halte ich es für unmöglich wenn man die Piste hochschiebt. Machen die leute das im Park auch? Sicher nicht. Das man wie mirsch schreibt die erste Abfahrt sich rantastet liegt auf der hand da schnell Änderungen in der Strecke sind. Mir ist es nur mal nach der dritten oder vierten Abfahrt mal passiert das ich direkt am ersten Double weder über den Sprung noch dran vorbei könnte da überall wer stand. Um das Teil springen zu können brauchst schon ne Geschwindigkeit, oder soll man bald da runter Trialen?


----------



## Ani (24. April 2014)

wir müssten im letzten abschnitte mal die herkulesstauden ummachen, bevor die richtig groß werden
schaffe es ggf. heute nicht rechtzeitig, daher: sollte jemand fahren gehen, bitte nicht auf micht warten.


----------



## OneWheeler (24. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> Meine fresse. Hört ihr euch mal selber reden?....


,[/QUOTE]

Hallo Loki schonmal sorry vor weg
Wenn du für den Double mehr Geschwindigkeit braucht, wie du sie im überschaubarem Bereich aufnehmen kannst, ist der Double an der falschen Stelle.
mal ein paar Fakten:
RAG = kein MTB-Fahren auf der Halde. Sonst Halde zu, kein Witz ist ernst gemeint.
Gesetzt keine Änderungen/ Umbauten ohne Zustimmung des Einegntümers.
Du bist nicht im Bike-Park, also muss du mit "Fußgängern" rechnen.
Ja du sollst runter Trailen, wenn du nicht sicher bist, dass der Weg frei ist.
Das würdest du auch wollen, wenn du z.B. hinter der Kurve oder Double gefallen bist.
Du kannst nicht wie ein "Tollwütiger" auf den Wegen fahren, nach deinem Motto "*no way back, only straight ahead!"*
Sorry wir müssen uns anders darstellen/verhalten, wenn wir weiter fahren wollen, die Dinge wiegen schwerer wie ich das hier darstellen kann.

Die Leute die versuchen was auf die Beine zustellen bekommen die Aussagen wie deine vorgehalten, ja auch nicht MTB´ler lesen dieses Forum.


----------



## MirSch (24. April 2014)

absichern könnte man als good will aktion natürlich machen, wenn ich allerdings fahrrad, rucksack oder helm als sicherung nehme muss ich das zeug in einem bereich platzieren den ich selbst nicht mehr einsehen kann - das ist schlecht. warnutensielien hat der 08/15-fahrer hier sicherlich nicht dabei! wie gesagt, ich bin für absolute vorsicht wenn man sich nicht sicher sein kann das die strecke frei ist. halte mich da immer dran und fahre deshalb auch wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin nur die chickenways. wenn ich mal lust auf nen sprung habe kommt die abschnitttechnik zum tragen. gucken - schnell für anlauf hochschieben - springen


----------



## norranz (24. April 2014)

Wenn ich eine Schaufel einpacken, kann ich doch auch irgendetwas zur Warnung mitnehmen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein. 

Und selbst wenn du hoch schiebst, kann dich dann einer umfahren. Siehe ein paar Posts vorher. Also auch das gibt dir keine 1000 %ige Sicherheit. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (24. April 2014)

Ich spende eine Rolle Flatterband in RotWeiß, kann jeder absichern sooft er es für nötig hällt.
Einen guten versteck wird sich dafür doch wohl finden lassen, und wird es hier im Forum kund tun.
Drops gelutscht.

Edit sagt vorausgesetzt es wird anschließend ordentlich entsorgt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. April 2014)

norranz schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Schaufel einpacken, kann ich doch auch irgendetwas zur Warnung mitnehmen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Und selbst wenn du hoch schiebst, kann dich dann einer umfahren. Siehe ein paar Posts vorher. Also auch das gibt dir keine 1000 %ige Sicherheit.
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. So ne warnende oder kleines war Dreieck passt in jeden Rucksack und kostet nen Euro. 


Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. April 2014)

norranz schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Argumentation mit der angepassten Geschwindigkeit auch ein bischen weit her geholt. Man kann die Situation eher mit einer Baustelle auf der Straße vergleichen. Die wird nämlich gesichert.


 
Wollte mich ja eingentlich hier raushalten, aber das ist doch purer Bullshit, sorry.

Vielleicht noch eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung dazu, Hinweisschilder an allen Zugängen, Streckensicherungspersonal mit Tröten und was weiß ich.

Das ist kein Bikepark und keine legale Strecke. Also muß ich jederzeit, ich wiederhole, jederzeit, mit Behinderungen gleich welcher Art rechnen. Das ist nun mal so im Leben. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, soll woanders fahren, oder von mir aus Squashen gehen.

Der Fahrer ist dafür verantwortlich, daß er vorausschauend fährt, um sich und Andere nicht zu gefährden. Ob auf der Strecke gebaut wird, ob da jemand einen saftigen Blowjob bekommt, oder ob da ein angefahrenes Wildschwein liegt, ist doch völlig unerheblich.

Wenn ich in jemanden dort reinwemse, dann bin ich auch erst einmal schuld, da ich mit dem MTB da eigentlich nichts zu suchen habe, was ja gerne mal wieder vergessen wird.

So long, ride on...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2014)

OneWheeler: also darf ich mich auch an Leuten erfreuen die mitten auf der Strecke ihr Fahrwerk einstellen? Sowas ist bereits passiert. Mit Fußgängern hatte ich bisher nie probleme. Allein weil die dann nicht Vllt sogar mit dem rücken zu mir an nem Sprung arbeiten oder mitten auf dem Trail mit nem bike stehen. Nebenbei hatte nen kumpel schon wegen solcher hochschiebaktionen. Nen Sturz. Und der ist weiß gott nicht schnell unterwegs.

Naja macht wie ihr meint. Ne Warnweste vor uneinsehbaren stellen würde schon reichen. Am Ende is dann die Heulerei weil einer in die leute reinzimmert groß... Mit einer Legalisierung rechne ich eh nicht mehr da die RAG sicher sehr erfreut sein wird wenn während der "Verhandlungen" schon wild gegraben wird.

Nebenbei hat meine Signatur und mein Beiname nichts mit meinem sozialen Verhalten beim fahren zu tun.


----------



## OneWheeler (24. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> OneWheeler: also darf ich mich auch an Leuten erfreuen die mitten auf der Strecke ihr Fahrwerk einstellen?


Leider ja, finde ich auch voll daneben. 
Aber man muss leider damit rechnen. 
Morgens früh und Abends spät sind da sogar Wildschweine unterwegs.
Es soll Bereiche geben da liegen im Sommer sogar die Leute im Weg..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbiker-auf-der-halde-haniel.436810/page-229#post-11788874
hier hatte ich aber schon vor einiger Zeit angeboten ein Schild zu spenden.


----------



## norranz (24. April 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wollte mich ja eingentlich hier raushalten, aber das ist doch purer Bullshit, sorry.



Danke, dass kann ich so zurück geben.


Ti-Max schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung dazu, Hinweisschilder an allen Zugängen, Streckensicherungspersonal mit Tröten und was weiß ich.



Oder ich setz mir ne Lampe auf den Helm und ne Tröte an den Lenker. Genau.



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das ist kein Bikepark und keine legale Strecke. Also muß ich jederzeit, ich wiederhole, jederzeit, mit Behinderungen gleich welcher Art rechnen. Das ist nun mal so im Leben. Wer damit nicht klarkommt, soll woanders fahren, oder von mir aus Squashen gehen.
> 
> Der Fahrer ist dafür verantwortlich, daß er vorausschauend fährt, um sich und Andere nicht zu gefährden. Ob auf der Strecke gebaut wird, ob da jemand einen saftigen Blowjob bekommt, oder ob da ein angefahrenes Wildschwein liegt, ist doch völlig unerheblich.



Klar. Hört sich toll an. Nur behindern wir biker uns mehr gegenseitig als von Fußgängern oder was auch immer gestört zu werden.
Und DAS empfinde ich als unnötig. Oder meinst du die "Erbauer" fahren mit "angepasster Geschwindigkeit" da runter?! Nö!
Aber buddeln ohne Hinweis ist OK? Ich kann dir sagen, wenn die mitten im Weg stehen, ist man erstmal überrascht und ein etwas unerfahrener legt sich evtl. trotz angepasster Geschwindigkeit lang.
Und wo fängt angepasste Geschwindigkeit überhaupt an und wo hört sie auf? Sind die tollen Fotos von dir und MirSch, die so oft geliked wurden, noch angepasst? Kannst du garantieren wenn einer nach seinem Blowjob aus dem Gebüsch springt, dass ihr in jeder Situation garantiert unfallfrei bremsen könnt? Ich behaupte: nein!




Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wenn ich in jemanden dort reinwemse, dann bin ich auch erst einmal schuld, da ich mit dem MTB da eigentlich nichts zu suchen habe, was ja gerne mal wieder vergessen wird.
> 
> So long, ride on...




Da gebe ich dir jetzt mal vollkommen recht. Deswegen bin ich am WE möglichst früh morgens unterwegs. Besonders bei schönem Wetter.
Dann ist das Unfallrisiko deutlich geringer - wenn auch nicht gleich null - als an einem Sonntag Nachmittag wenn da jeder meint nach seinen eigenen Regeln auf der Strecke rum zu turnen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Nur etwas langsamer zu fahren kann in blöden Situationen immernoch zu schnell sein.
Besonder wenn Murphys Gesetz zuschlägt!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2014)

wart ihr heute fahren ?


----------



## Ti-Max (24. April 2014)

Hi,

ich will nicht auf alles im Detail eingehen, nur soviel zur hoffentlich abschließenden Klarstellung:

1. Bullshit deshalb, weil der Vergleich hier mit öffentlichem Straßenverkehr m.E. völlig unpassend ist. Also, Bullshit in der Sache, nicht gegen Deine Person.

2. Die Strecke ist nicht legal, mehr oder minder geduldet und somit zunächst ungeregelter Raum, da ja gar nicht existent. Das ist das Kernproblem. Ich gebe Dir recht, und das wollte ich auch primär zum Ausdruck bringen, daß gerade deshalb gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme aller Beteiligten das oberste Gebot sein sollte. Somit kann, darf und sollte jeder über seinen Beitrag dazu nachdenken, meiner ist es halt, daß ich immer mit Überraschungen rechnen muß und mich darauf einstelle beim Fahren, sonst muß ich in den Park oder auf ausschließlich einsehbare Strecken, und ja, die gibt es hier in der Umgebung zu Hauf. Im Übrigen geht es eigentlich immer nur um die S-Line, weil sie halt schwer einsehbar ist...

3. Zu den Fotos: Diese finden unter weitaus kontrollierteren Bedingungen statt, als wenn ich so da runter eier. Ich muß den Fahrer und die Strecke überblicken können, da ich irgendwo im Busch stehe. Und noch eins, was ich auch immer wieder dabei scherzhaft sage, obwohl es stimmt: Brauchst gar nicht schnell fahren, auf den Bildern siehst Du die Geschwindigkeit nicht. Will heißen, viele Bilder sind überhaupt nicht spontan entstanden, sondern das Ergebnis mehrerer kontrollierter Versuche. Wenn ich damit jemand störe, dann kann man mich gerne ansprechen, aber ich versuche auch hier niemanden zu stören, heißt ich stehe nicht auf der Strecke oder verdeckt hinter einer Kurve. Und hochgeschoben wird eigentlich immer durch den Busch, was sich ja bei den Etappen eigentlich immer realisieren läßt.

In diesem Sinne, ride on


----------



## MirSch (24. April 2014)

norranz schrieb:


> ...Sind die tollen Fotos von dir und MirSch, die so oft geliked wurden, noch angepasst? Kannst du garantieren ..., dass ihr in jeder Situation garantiert unfallfrei bremsen könnt? ...



Erstmal danke! Und JA, ich kann garantieren das die strecke frei ist und es nicht zum unfall kommt! 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> wart ihr heute fahren ?



was ne frage. natürlich nicht. sonst wär hier wohl kaum das reizlevel so hoch.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. April 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


> was ne frage. natürlich nicht. sonst wär hier wohl kaum das reizlevel so hoch.



LooooL. Wo du recht hast... 

Dafür das durch den Busch hoch geschoben wird, sind viele direkt auf der Strecke unterwegs...


----------



## Ti-Max (24. April 2014)

Nicht alle die dort fahren, sind auch hier angemeldet und lesen die Diskussion, auch das wird man leider nicht ändern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nicht alle die dort fahren, sind auch hier angemeldet und lesen die Diskussion, auch das wird man leider nicht ändern können.


Ti.
 die meisten sind hier nicht angemeldet,- sie wissen garnicht das wir darüber reden... also ist es echt zwecklos.


----------



## norranz (25. April 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will nicht auf alles im Detail eingehen, nur soviel zur hoffentlich abschließenden Klarstellung:
> 
> ...


 
Is sag's mal so: im großen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu und damit soll's gut sein.



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nicht alle die dort fahren, sind auch hier angemeldet und lesen die Diskussion, auch das wird man leider nicht ändern können.


 
Das ist allerdings war. Man kann zwar Leute - und damit meine ich andere MTBler -darauf ansprechen, wenn sie den Trail blockieren, ob das dann hilft weiß man aber immer noch nicht. 
Versuchen kann man's aber trotzdem.

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Noklos (25. April 2014)

Kann mir mal einer erklären, was dieser völlige Blödsinn mit dem letzten Stück der S-Line soll, welches genau auf dem Hauptweg endet und wo man sehr flott rausschießt???
Lange Zeit passte das doch wunderbar mit dem Ende auf dem Stück der Herkulesstauden, wo keiner entlang läuft....


----------



## Darth (25. April 2014)

sind halt ein paar lang gebrettert und nu is da ein weg. passiert als es noch matschig war und scheinbar als umfahrung der Pfützen gedacht. ..


----------



## Noklos (25. April 2014)

Klar, da fahren sich dann Bäume und Pflanzen weg  Meterlang am Hang entlang...

Naja ich halt davon überhaupt nichts, mal gucken was draus wird


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2014)

also ich wäre  für eine "beruhigung" hier im thread dankbar... freut euch doch einfach über das schöne wetter,

geht Rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2014)

nebenbei schönes wetter: wer is morgen vor ort??


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2014)

der Regen kommt bestimmt


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nebenbei schönes wetter: wer is morgen vor ort??


morgen wieder Fußballspiel... und am sonntach kommunion.


----------



## mz33 (25. April 2014)

Bis jetzt steht Sonntag die Essener Ctf an, ist aber Wetter abhängig. Eventuell dann doch Berg ab Action


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2014)

mz33 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt steht Sonntag die Essener Ctf an, ist aber Wetter abhängig. Eventuell dann doch Berg ab Action


wird aber auch mal zeit dat du dich auch mal blicken lässt...  ist ja ewigkeiten her.


----------



## mz33 (27. April 2014)

Hast ja recht. Kann ja auch nicht sein das ich als stolzer Oberhausener öfters auf Rheinpreussen war als auf Haniel


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2014)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht. Kann ja auch nicht sein das ich als stolzer Oberhausener öfters auf Rheinpreussen war als auf Haniel


*hust*


----------



## mz33 (27. April 2014)

Bin ja einsichtig und werde mal auf Haniel nach den tracks suchen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2014)

mz33 schrieb:


> Bin ja einsichtig und werde mal auf Haniel nach den tracks suchen


oder einfach zur Donnerstagsrunde kommen


----------



## mz33 (27. April 2014)

Donnerstagsrunde? Klingt gut brauch ich da Protektoren Jacke und Fullface oder reicht da die Nussschale? Wann und wo geht's los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2014)

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbiker-auf-der-halde-haniel.436810/page-231

Du liest hier auch kaum mehr


----------



## mz33 (27. April 2014)

Ok Donnerstag 18:30 bin dabei,  wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Für's erste mal pack ich auch mal die schwere Montur an Schonern ein. 

Bin jetzt schon sehr gespannt


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2014)

mz33 schrieb:


> pack ich auch mal die schwere Montur an Schonern ein.



ist wirklich unnötig


----------



## mz33 (28. April 2014)

Ach meine =)


----------



## mz33 (28. April 2014)

Ach menno =)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. April 2014)

Wir sind Donnerstag auch wieder am Start! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wir sind Donnerstag auch wieder am Start!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


Ahh cool… hoffentl.  spielt das wetter mit


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. April 2014)

Gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Reifen! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Gibt doch kein schlechtes Wetter!


Hmmm… Halde Haniel+nasse schlacke,-  nicht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. April 2014)

Ok. Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. 
Da fahre ich eh lieber ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (28. April 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hmmm… Halde Haniel+nasse schlacke,-  nicht gut



...alter Schönwetter Pilot


----------



## mz33 (28. April 2014)

Leute ich merke gerade das Donnerstag Maifeiertag ist. Sprich wir haben doch überwiegend alle frei soll man dann nicht schon eher starten bzw eventuell nen Roadtrip starten?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. April 2014)

Wäre dabei, 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2014)

aktuell schauts gut aus, wäre auch dabei.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2014)

mz33 schrieb:


> Leute ich merke gerade das Donnerstag Maifeiertag ist. Sprich wir haben doch überwiegend alle frei soll man dann nicht schon eher starten bzw eventuell nen Roadtrip starten?


Stimmt ja   
uhrzeit machen wir noch aus ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2014)

Wann sollen wir uns denn morgen treffen…  ich hätte den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. April 2014)

Ich hab ab Mittag Zeit. Gerne nachmittags so ab 4 uhr oder so. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich hab ab Mittag Zeit. Gerne nachmittags so ab 4 uhr oder so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


 Jo …  ab 16 uhr,-hört sich gut an


----------



## Big Drop 18 (30. April 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

vielleicht habt ihrs schon mitbekommen, in Rösrath/im Hoffnungsthal haben ein paar Jungs seit einigen Jahren mehrere Trails stehen, die echt verdammt spaßig zu fahren sind. Leider will die Stadt die Trails plattmachen. Deshalb wurde eine Online-petition eingerichtet. Würde mich freuen, wenn vielleicht noch ein paar Leute von hier unterschreiben würden, da ich die Strecke ziemlich gut finde und auch echt viel Arbeit seitens der Locals dadrin steckt.

http://www.change.org/de/Petitionen...pt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## mz33 (1. Mai 2014)

Ok ich schau mal das ich mich schnell heute von den Schwiegereltern los eisen kann. Ansonsten spätestens 18:30.

Hat morgen auch wer nen Bdückentag genommen und etwas Zeit?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Mai 2014)

Also wir sind gegen 16 Uhr an der Schranke. Heute wollte ich auch was länger bleiben. Hab richtig Bock heute 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

ich fahr jetzt los...  wir sehen uns oben


----------



## norranz (1. Mai 2014)

Bei so schönem Wetter werde ich mich auch mal blicken lassen.

16:00 an der Schranke geht klar.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Mai 2014)

Wetter ist wirklich Hammer geil! 
Bin gerade beim Fahrrad putzen schon richtig ins schwitzen gekommen.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2014)

denke ich bin so gegen 5-6 uhr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shredschreck (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Felix und wohne seit nem Monat in Oberhausen. Ich habe heute Khujand getroffen und er erzählte mir von dem Thread. Auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten würde ich mich euch gerne Donnerstags anschließen....machbar?

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Klar, da fahren sich dann Bäume und Pflanzen weg



Noklos, selbst (und seine 2 helferlein) knickt (brechen) gesunde bäume ab;-
um seiner meinung nach unnötige strecken dicht zu machen.
Niklas
"wer im Glas·haus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen." 

Und noch was... die -S-Line ist nicht dein eigentum


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

Shredschreck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heiße Felix und wohne seit nem Monat in Oberhausen. Ich habe heute Khujand getroffen und er erzählte mir von dem Thread. Auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten würde ich mich euch gerne Donnerstags anschließen....machbar?
> 
> Grüße



Felix
willkommen in Oberhausen,-
glaub mir die "Donnerstagsrunde" macht echt spass.


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Noklos, selbst (und seine 2 helferlein) knickt (brechen) gesunde bäume ab;-
> um seiner meinung nach unnötige strecken dicht zu machen.
> Niklas
> "wer im Glas·haus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen."
> ...



Und genau deswegen sollen Herren, die eine Gefahr für unsere Stecken auf der Halde erkennen nur weil eine Umgehung nur 10cm breit ist oder ein steinfeld nicht optimal gebaut ist, hier liebe mal ruhig sein! Der neue Abschnitt war unsinnig, gefährlich für alle und vor allem für unsere strecken! 
Seid froh dass Noklos sich Gedanken macht und den Abschnitt zu macht! Grau das brauchen wir!
Wenn jemand dieses Konzept nicht versteht oder anderer Meinung ist gibt es auf der Ost Seite noch sehr viel Platz um neue Strecken zu bauen!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen sollen Herren, die eine Gefahr für unsere Stecken auf der Halde erkennen nur weil eine Umgehung nur 10cm breit ist oder ein steinfeld nicht optimal gebaut ist, hier liebe mal ruhig sein! Der neue Abschnitt war unsinnig, gefährlich für alle und vor allem für unsere strecken!
> Seid froh dass Noklos sich Gedanken macht und den Abschnitt zu macht! Grau das brauchen wir!
> Wenn jemand dieses Konzept nicht versteht oder anderer Meinung ist gibt es auf der Ost Seite noch sehr viel Platz um neue Strecken zu bauen!


du bist zu viel mit den "jungs" zusammen... werd mal erwachsen


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du bist zu viel mit den "jungs" zusammen... werd mal erwachsen


Wenn man drüber nach denkt, war diese zusätzliche Abfahrt ein Problem! Daher musste sie weg! Das hat nix mit erwachsen sein/verhalten zu tun! 
Und mit "erwachsen" bekommst du mich ganz bestimmt nicht mehr, sorry!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Wenn man drüber nach denkt, war diese zusätzliche Abfahrt ein Problem! Daher musste sie weg! Das hat nix mit erwachsen sein/verhalten zu tun!
> Und mit "erwachsen" bekommst du mich ganz bestimmt nicht mehr, sorry!


welches problem denn  ? 
ihr müsst ja nicht durch die pfützen,- ihr schiebt ja den ganzen tag die -S- Line hoch. 

aber lass mal,,,  es gibt wichtigeres als eure strecke


----------



## Noklos (1. Mai 2014)

Es wurden lediglich alte Bäume und Äste, die die Erbauer selbst entfernt haben, sowie die abgeschnittenen Pflanzen, zurück auf den "Weg" gelegt. Ich habe die Tage extra gefragt, was man sich bei dem Weg denkt, doch ich wurde ingoriert... Man hätte ja auch drüber diskutieren können, wobei ich denke, dass ein Weg, der mitten auf dem Hauptschotterweg auskommt eine absolute Gefahr für alle ist sowie die Strecke gefährdet, das ist meine Meinung.
Und ob das jetzt MEINE Halde ist, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln bzw ist mir sowas von egal, ich hab lediglich viel Spaß am Radfahren und will da eine gescheite Strecke haben, wo ich mit Kollegen fahren und ballern kann. Wegen sowas lassen wir uns das ungern versauen 

Schönen 1.Mai


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> welches problem denn  ?
> ihr müsst ja nicht durch die pfützen,- ihr schiebt ja den ganzen tag die -S- Line hoch.
> 
> aber lass mal,,,  es gibt wichtigeres als eure strecke


Oje er hat es nicht verstanden:
Mann sollte eine solche Strecke nicht auf dem Hauptweg enden lassen, auf dem alle Leute hoch laufen!
Und dann nicht gerade verlaufend mit höher Geschwindigkeit dort enden lassen!
Genau das sollte man vermeiden! Daher ist dieser neue Abschnitt unsinnig gewesen!

Nehmt es nicht böse, aber wir engagieren uns enorm und machen uns Gedanken und hoffen einfach Unterstützung zu finden! Dazu gehört es auch solche Gedanken zu vestehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Es wurden lediglich alte Bäume und Äste,


du wirst beim lügen nicht mal rot...


----------



## derMO (1. Mai 2014)

Werdet mal erwachsen? Ich lach mich Schrot! Der roadspeedy hat mehr erreicht und ist weiter als manch andere hier...  

Es stimmt, die S-line ist nicht unser Eigentum! Aber wir haben Sie in mühevoller Arbeit aufgebaut... Ich glaube da kann jeder der Fahrrad fährt froh drüber sein! Beim Bau haben wir uns genau überlegt von wo bis wo die strecke verlaufen soll, damit das Konfliktpotential so gering wie möglich gehalten wird! Daher hört die strecke da auf, wo sie nunmal aufhört! Wer woanders was machen will bitte... Aber hört endlich auf endlose schwachsinnige Diskussion über unsere Strecke hier zu führen!


----------



## mz33 (1. Mai 2014)

War um 18uhr am Parkplatz (Chinamann)  bin dann zur Schranke und den Kreuzweg hoch. Oben habe ich bis auf drei "Downhiller" und zum Schluss nen rothaarigen auf nem Nicolai leider keinen entdecken können. Hab dann trotzdem meine ersten Abfahrten auf Haniel gemacht =) 

So jetzt geht's heim


Achja Artur hab meine kleine italo Rennsemmel nicht mehr falls du nach Ohr Ausschau gehalten hast. Hab jetzt was größeres schlichtes


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, der Herr will mit ü50 MTB fahren aber das nicht durch "Pfützen"! 
Selten sowas dämliches gehört!
Andere fahren aber jammern nicht!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Mai 2014)

Wir waren heute bis halb 8 da. Wetter war Hammer, Strecke auch. 
Habt euch lieb und spart die Energie zum fahren ;-) 

Schönen abend euch. 
Gruß Dennis 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wir waren heute bis halb 8 da. Wetter war Hammer, Strecke auch.
> Habt euch lieb und spart die Energie zum fahren ;-)
> 
> Schönen abend euch.
> ...


Die S-Line ist ja auch der Hammer, oder? 
Andere könnten das auch einfach mal so seh'n und dankbar sein und NICHT nur meckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Die S-Line ist ja auch der Hammer, oder?
> Andere könnten das auch einfach mal so seh'n und dankbar sein und NICHT nur meckern!



ich bin euch dankbar...  bis in alle ewigkeiten.  
und genau dieses gesäusel "von euch" kann ich nicht mehr hören.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

derMO schrieb:


> "Es stimmt, die S-line ist nicht unser Eigentum"
> .
> "Diskussion über unsere Strecke hier zu führen"



denk mal nach bevor du hier was schreibst


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

Dann buddel ein "von dir" und es wird dir keiner rein reden! Sowas macht man nämlich nicht mit ca. 100h Arbeitszeit pro Person und Nutzung für noppes! Das lernt man beim erwachsen werden!


----------



## derMO (1. Mai 2014)

Was? Denk mal nach?Mach mich nicht fuchsig du Depp...!!! 

Unsere Strecke heißt von uns gebaut/errichtet! Nicht unser Eigentum! Das ist Linguistik... Deutsche Sprache! Schonmal gehört? 

Mach dich weiter wichtig hier und freu dich daran! Können ja auch ein paar Steine in die Abfahrt legen... Dann traust du dich ja nicht mehr runter  

Oder wir legen Pfützen an! Dann ist ja eh vorbei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2014)

mz33 schrieb:


> ...und zum Schluss nen rothaarigen auf nem Nicolai...



das war mir...

bzgl der diskussion: da muss man ja bald angst kriegen, das eine nutzungsgebühr zu entrichten ist...
kindergarten pur. fakt ist: hochschieben AUF der strecke geht garnicht. die strecke direkt auf dem schotterweg enden lassen empfand ich auch als ungünstig.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2014)

derMO schrieb:


> Was? Denk mal nach?Mach mich nicht fuchsig du Depp...!!!
> 
> Unsere Strecke heißt von uns gebaut/errichtet! Nicht unser Eigentum! Das ist Linguistik... Deutsche Sprache! Schonmal gehört?
> 
> ...


pass mal schön auf freundchen...


----------



## derMO (1. Mai 2014)

Hör mal, meine Freunde such ich mir selbe aus! Und notfalls,...  Versteck ich mich in einer Pfütze!!


----------



## roadspeedy (1. Mai 2014)

Das sprudelt ja vor Intelligenz!


----------



## Ani (1. Mai 2014)

wenn es sachen gibt, die einem echt unter den nägeln brennen und man auch einen direkten adressaten hat, dann sollte man das ggf. lieber direkt besprechen, als in einem öffentlichen forum seitenweise in epischer breite zu diskutieren...
sollte einem dann immer noch langweilig sein, dann könnte man z.B. die massenhafte verbreitung der herkulesstaude, zumindest direkt neben dem trail, eindämmen. da bin ich leider aufgrund der vielzahl lange nicht so weit gekommen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. jetzt sind die teile noch relativ klein, aber das ändert sich ruck zuck. bitte achtet drauf, die pflanze nicht bei sonnenschein anzugehen und nie direkt anzufassen (verbrennungsgefahr!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Drop 18 (1. Mai 2014)

Leute beruhigt euch mal, was gehtn hier ab nur weil Niklas da nen Abschnitt zugemacht hat, der nicht nur seines Erachtens nach mehr als unsinnig/gefährlich ist? Wenn man die Strecke so auf nem Hauptweg enden lässt, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenns früher oder später mal kracht, weils eben an der Stelle gefährlich wird, oder weil wegen der Auffälligkeit ggf. mal Passanten da hochlaufen. Gut überlegt war die Aktion auf jeden Fall nicht... 

Was die Herkulesstauden da angeht werd ich die Tage wohl auch mal mit ner Heckenschere vorbei kommen, hab vor 2 Jahren mal n Kopfsprung in die Dinger gemacht. Alles andere als angenehm.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> wenn es sachen gibt, die einem echt unter den nägeln brennen und man auch einen direkten adressaten hat, dann sollte man das ggf. lieber direkt besprechen, als in einem öffentlichen forum seitenweise in epischer breite zu diskutieren...


Antje
roadspeedy und ich hatten  eine "relativ sachliche" unterhaltung ohne jegliche beleidigungen...
bis dieser * Vollproll *hier aufgetaucht ist


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2014)

Big Drop 18 schrieb:


> ... auch mal mit ner Heckenschere vorbei kommen


Vorsicht, die Teile sind schon bis zu 1m hoch und dadurch auch sehr ausladen, nimm lieber etwas, mit dem du auf Abstand bleiben kannst (Spaten, Schüppe)



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Antje
> roadspeedy und ich hatten  eine "relativ sachliche" unterhaltung ohne jegliche beleidigungen...
> bis dieser * Vollproll *hier aufgetaucht ist


Im Forum nimmt das halt oft eine Dynamik an, die man im direkten Gespräch nie haben würde. Als Aussenstehender könnte man ja meinen, wir "Hanielesen" wären untereinander verfeindet  [Ist jetzt nicht speziell auf diese Diskussion bezogen, aber ist ja auch nicht die erste Diskussion hier im Forum, die mit einem kleinen "Passt mir nicht"-Posting beginnt und dann total ausartet, weil in einem Forum eben die Zwischentöne fehlen]


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2014)

Big Drop 18 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Strecke so auf nem Hauptweg enden lässt, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenns früher oder später mal kracht, weils eben an der Stelle gefährlich wird, oder weil wegen der Auffälligkeit ggf. mal Passanten da hochlaufen.



DANKE 
in der tat, das mit einem evtl. crash zw. den hauptweg runter fahrer und den *pfützen* abkürzungs fahrern  ist nicht gedacht worden ?

aber das da passanten hochlatschen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Mai 2014)

derMO schrieb:


> Und notfalls,...  Versteck ich mich in einer Pfütze!!


vergesse nur nicht die Lüft an zu halten _(voral hier im Forum)_
by the way;
_"Wirklich erwachsen ist nur der, der das Kind in sich behält".
Zitat  Michael Steiner_


----------



## skaster (2. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> aber das da passanten hochlatschen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


Die latschen überall hoch wo ein Weg eine Abkürzung erwarten lässt, und wenn es "nur" deren Kinder sind.


----------



## Der Toni (2. Mai 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Die latschen überall hoch wo ein Weg eine Abkürzung erwarten lässt, und wenn es "nur" deren Kinder sind.


...dann isses eh egal und das diese "Abkürzung" direkt auf dem Hauptweg auskommt, stimmt auch nicht. Sie endet auf einem Nebenweg, der nach ein paar Metern auf den Hauptweg führt.


----------



## PoisonB (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen .

Bin nicht all zu oft auf der Haniel, wenn dann nur mit Arthur, die sline lässt sich wirklich super fahren, wobei die drop oder kicker umfahrungen sehr schmal und ungepflegt sind , da liegt  das augenmerkmal der erbauer ganz klar auf ihre kicker.

Ich finde das die ungeübten fahrer  dort als unerwünschte angesehen werden.

(so wird das nichts mit einem miteinander) 

derTon hat schon recht, der weg endet NICHT auf dem hauptweg,um abzubremsen sind noch genug meter bis zum hauptweg,  wer dort  eine kollision befürchtet sollte rücksichtsvoller fahren.

Auf dem kreuzweg endet jede abfahrt auf einem hauptweg.

Mein fazit:  die erbauer sind angepisst, weil  sich einer an ihrer stecke zu schaffen gemacht hat, und nichts anderes.

Trotzdem ist und bleibt die  sline meine lieblingsstrecke.


----------



## roadspeedy (2. Mai 2014)

Entschuldige, aber das ist falsch. Wir sehen es nicht gerne, wenn an der S-Line gebaut wird, ohne es mit uns abzusprechen. Das ist richtig, aber nicht das Problem gewesen. Das Bauen dort ist einfach illegal! Und dann sollten neue Wege nicht auf einem der größten Hauptwege enden. Und damit meine ich schon "sichtbar" und nicht nur voll drauf endend. Wir haben uns wirklich viele Gedanken über den gesamten Verlauf, die Platzierung auf der Halde und über jedes einzelne Stück gemacht. Stellt es nicht immer wieder in Frage.

Also ich bitte nur um zwei Sachen:
- Nicht unendlich über diese Strecke zu diskutieren. Nehmt sie wie sie ist und freut euch. 
- Wer was ändern möchte sprecht es bitte ab. Oder baut selber eine Strecke, aber nicht an der S-Line. Der Berg ist noch groß.


P.S.: Der Kreuzweg ist keine MTB Strecke. Dort schnell zu fahren ist verantwortungslos. Das ist meine Meinung.
Vielleicht sollten wir in diesem Forum lieber erreichen, dass wir einer Meinung sind bezüglich dieser Strecke und diese meiden. Am besten auch eben dieses verbreiten. 
Sollten wir nicht DAS mal diskutieren? Ich wäre dafür.
"Die Kreuzwegabfahrt ist keine MTB Strecke und wird von eben diesen gemieden."
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoisonB (2. Mai 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das ist falsch. Wir sehen es nicht gerne, wenn an der S-Line gebaut wird, ohne es mit uns abzusprechen. Das ist richtig, aber nicht das Problem gewesen. Das Bauen dort ist einfach illegal! Und dann sollten neue Wege nicht auf einem der größten Hauptwege enden. Und damit meine ich schon "sichtbar" und nicht nur voll drauf endend. Wir haben uns wirklich viele Gedanken über den gesamten Verlauf, die Platzierung auf der Halde und über jedes einzelne Stück gemacht. Stellt es nicht immer wieder in Frage.
> 
> Also ich bitte nur um zwei Sachen:
> - Nicht unendlich über diese Strecke zu diskutieren. Nehmt sie wie sie ist und freut euch.
> ...


 Dein ganzer Text ist gespickt mit Wiedersprüchen.

*- Wir sehen es nicht gerne, wenn an der S-Line gebaut wird*

*- Das Bauen dort ist einfach illega*

*- Oder baut selber eine Strecke,*

usw. was denn nu ?
-------------------------------------------------------------
 den Kreuzweg als keine MTB Strecke anzusehen und somit auch nicht zu befahren,finde ich Persönlich ganz ok, doch leider kommt bei eurer Wortwahl immer unsere unsere unser SLine, wer weiß ob ihr eure  SLine für die Normalos so umändert das es unmöglich wird dort zu fahren.


----------



## roadspeedy (2. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe keinen einzigen Widerspruch. Tut mir leid.
Als unsere Strecke wird sie bezeichnet, da wir sie gebaut haben, nicht weil wir sie besitzen.
Und jeder kann einfach hingehen und bauen, ob das erlaubt ist, steht ganz wo anders.

Würdest du es toll finden, wenn wochenlange Arbeit von dir durch andere schlecht gemacht wird, oder geändert würde? Besitzansprüche gibt es einfach nicht, das ist vollkommen klar. Aber Verständnis kann man doch erwarten, oder?! Hunderte Radfahrer fahren und freuen sich drüber.


----------



## PoisonB (2. Mai 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Hunderte Radfahrer fahren und freuen sich drüber.



Mach ich, *solange es noch geht*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2014)

PoisonB schrieb:


> derTon hat schon recht, der weg endet NICHT auf dem hauptweg,um abzubremsen sind noch genug meter bis zum hauptweg,  wer dort  eine kollision befürchtet sollte rücksichtsvoller fahren.



daher konnte ich ohne nach links in den hang gestern auch sehen, wo das ende der piste is?? weil bremsspuren weit sichtbar selbst auf dem hauptweg waren...

zu der aussage: baut euch ne eigene strecke. wo bitte sehr?? der ideale hang ist bereits in benutzung durch die s-line, gehe ich noch weiter rechts rüber komm ich zu nah zur zeche, weiter links ist alles recht stark bewaldet...


----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2014)

jaja, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben *hust* ;-)
die s-ride-crew hat bestimmt nix dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man an den chickenways mal das grünzeug zurückschneidet und die durchfahrt so verbessert, oder wenn der "schlaglochweg" zurück zum hauptweg ausgebessert wird. man lernt den wert der arbeit dadurch auch gleich besser zu schätzen.



PoisonB schrieb:


> Auf dem kreuzweg endet jede abfahrt auf einem hauptweg.


... problem erkannt...


----------



## roadspeedy (2. Mai 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> jaja, wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben *hust*
> die s-ride-crew hat bestimmt nix dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man an den chickenways mal das grünzeug zurückschneidet und die durchfahrt so verbessert, oder wenn der "schlaglochweg" zurück zum hauptweg ausgebessert wird. man lernt den wert der arbeit dadurch auch gleich besser zu schätzen.
> 
> 
> ... problem erkannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (2. Mai 2014)

heut ist der dh übrigens von einer klasse grundschulkinder bevölkert worden
"trampelpfade" (also trails) ziehen leute einfach magisch an.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Mai 2014)

Mein gott habt ihr probleme , da wird durch leute eine strecke gebaut die viel arbeit und schweiss kostet  und es wird nur gemeckert ect.seit doch froh das es überhaupt sowas gibt und sich leute mühe gemacht haben.und noch was wenn ein chickenway zu schmal ist oder nicht befahrbar ist , selbst mal due schüppe in die hand nehmen und nicht immer klagen das man keine ausweichmöglichkeit hat.es ist doch schön wenn es so eine geduldete strecke für alle gibt.




liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Lakkez (2. Mai 2014)

@s-line-Buddel-Boys
Wäre ganz cool, wenn ihr mal im Laufe der zeit hier und da mal mit der hake o.Ä. 
Den Boden n bisschen flowiger machen würdet, damits mit'm ht schön abgehen kann 

Lg



Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mein gott habt ihr probleme , da wird durch leute eine strecke gebaut die viel arbeit und schweiss kostet  und es wird nur gemeckert ect.seit doch froh das es überhaupt sowas gibt und sich leute mühe gemacht haben.und noch was wenn ein chickenway zu schmal ist oder nicht befahrbar ist , selbst mal due schüppe in die hand nehmen und nicht immer klagen das man keine ausweichmöglichkeit hat.es ist doch schön wenn es so eine geduldete strecke für alle gibt.Anhang anzeigen 290001
> 
> liteville 301 MK8



 spar dir dein geschreibsel... 

"selbst die schüppe in die hand nehmen"  
ist auf der -S- Line nicht erlaubt.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2014)

roadspeedy
du scheinst ja eine art sprachrohr der -S-Line bauer zu sein, 
am ende "eurer -S-Line" ist ja die besagte gerade mit tiefen pfützen, ich würde gerne die pfützen zukippen, und das buschwerk etwas nachschneiden,
selbstverständlich nur mit der bitte und eurer erlaubnis... 

wenn die lange gerade nicht mehr zu "eurer -S-Line" gehört betrachte die anfrage als nicht gestellt.


----------



## roadspeedy (3. Mai 2014)

Eine gute Frage, ob das Stück noch zur S-line gehört! Ist die S-Line Ausfahrt!  
Aber Zuschütten und die in den Weg ragenden Äste zurück schneiden ist dort längst überfällig. Da würden sich bestimmt alle freuen.
Nur nicht zuuu breit machen und gerade zum Ende hin, wenn man Richtung Auffahrt kommt, sollte es nicht zu auffällig aussehen. Sonst laufen noch mehr Wanderer rein...


----------



## Der Toni (3. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> roadspeedy
> du scheinst ja eine art sprachrohr der -S-Line bauer zu sein,
> am ende "eurer -S-Line" ist ja die besagte gerade mit tiefen pfützen, ich würde gerne die pfützen zukippen, und das buschwerk etwas nachschneiden,
> selbstverständlich nur mit der bitte und eurer erlaubnis...
> ...



Wenn du schon an diesem Teilstück Hand anlegst.... wäre nett, wenn du das Teil als North Shore ausbauen würdest.


----------



## roadspeedy (3. Mai 2014)

Wäre ne super Sache. Nur Holz ist leider viel zu auffällig! Das wird sofort abgerissen, und wer weiß was dann noch...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. Mai 2014)

Beim Pfützen zu kippen wäre ich dabei. Hab mir auch die Tage mein Fahrrad total eingesaut da...  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> spar dir dein geschreibsel...
> 
> "selbst die schüppe in die hand nehmen"
> ist auf der -S- Line nicht erlaubt.



dachte ich mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hab mir auch die Tage mein Fahrrad total eingesaut da...
> !


wir "fahren" ja auch mountainbike. 

manch einer kommt dort nie vorbei, zwangsläufig kennt er das problem der tiefen pfützen nicht,-
macht sich aber lustig drüber.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir "fahren" ja auch mountainbike.
> 
> manch einer kommt dort nie vorbei, zwangsläufig kennt er das problem der tiefen pfützen nicht,-
> macht sich aber lustig drüber.



Ich hab ja kein Problem mich dreckig zu machen. Aber du fährst den Trail, kommst unten an, Fahrrad sauber. Fährst zum weg, Fahrrad dreckig :-D 
Wenn dann will ich mich beim Fahren einsauen  

Aber ist meckern auf hohem Niveau ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2014)

ich werde nach und nach all die pfützen dort zukippen.


----------



## Darth (3. Mai 2014)

Zumindest ist endlich die abfahrt auf den hauptweg zu!


----------



## PoisonB (5. Mai 2014)

Darth schrieb:


> Zumindest ist endlich die abfahrt auf den hauptweg zu!


 Es hat nun jeder verstanden und sieht es auch ein mit der Abkürzung .  

Der khujand  füllt *seine Pfützen* zu  und alles ist gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2014)

PoisonB schrieb:


> Es hat nun jeder verstanden und sieht es auch ein mit der Abkürzung .
> 
> Der khujand  füllt *seine Pfützen* zu  und alles ist gut.


Wenn ich schon in meinem 20st  MTB jahr  auf Halde Haniel was kann, dann ist es  ganz klar pfützen schliessen.


----------



## Master_A (5. Mai 2014)

Und dann können auch alle wieder mit einem breitem  die S-Line runter und keiner macht sein "Fahrrad" dreckig  und alle sind


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2014)

Master_A schrieb:


> Und dann können auch alle wieder mit einem breitem  die S-Line runter und keiner macht sein "Fahrrad" dreckig  und alle sind



da hast du recht... 
ich sehe es so wie im zitat #6004


----------



## OneWheeler (5. Mai 2014)

Hi,

was habt ihr, eine Fangopackung soll doch gesund sein

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/347991?page=2&in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Mai 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt ihr, eine Fangopackung soll doch gesund sein
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/347991?page=2&in=user



Legga! 
 Ist nur blöd,  wenn du das Bike anschließend auf oder in das Auto packen musst. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## skaster (5. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Legga!
> Ist nur blöd,  wenn du das Bike anschließend auf oder in das Auto packen musst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


Dafür gibt es doch so etwas.


----------



## Nachaz (5. Mai 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch so etwas.


... oder einfach Abdeckplane drunter und altes Bettlacken drumherum.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Mai 2014)

Ist bei meinem Auto leider beides nicht realisierbar 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Der Toni (5. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ist bei meinem Auto leider beides nicht realisierbar
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!



Ganz klar ein Fall von ´nem falschen Auto


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Mai 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ganz klar ein Fall von ´nem falschen Auto



Eher ein ganz klarer Fall von Rennsenmel mit Dachträger :-D 


Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (5. Mai 2014)

Und da geht noch nichtmal mehr ein Dirtworker rein? Den stellt man doch bequem noch in den Fußraum (bei normalen Autos). Alternativ so 'ne 5l Gartenspritze, hat zwar nicht die gleiche Wirkung, ist dafür aber auch nur unwesentlich kleiner.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Mai 2014)

Würde schon passen. Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock so nen Teil in mein Auto zu packen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## OneWheeler (6. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Würde schon passen. Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Bock so nen Teil in mein Auto zu packen ;-)




gut wenn man einen Opel mit integriertem Radträger hat


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mein Rad so ins Auto stellen !  (Citroen Berlingo)
Lt. Wetterprognose wird’s am Donnerstag nass , wenns nicht schüttet bin ich zur „Donnerstagsrunde“ da.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Mai 2014)

Grad vonner Runde zurück... Sintflutabfahrt rockt! Glaub ich fahr nur noch bei Mistwetter, liegt mir scheinbar besser.


----------



## Ani (6. Mai 2014)

ich war schon wieder auf dem heimweg als es anfing zu regnen 
also das mit dem dirtworker funktioniert ganz gut, habe ich im winter öfter nach hoppenbruch mitgenommen. ist zwar nicht ganz billig, der effekt ist aber doch deutlich besser als bei so einem blumenspritzenmoped.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. Mai 2014)

Hat immer was mit der Temperatur zu tun, unter 13/15°C gehts bei mir nur schwer


----------



## mz33 (7. Mai 2014)

Diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht dabei sein, Frau hat Geburtstag. Muss aber sagen hab letzte Woche echt gefallen an Haniel gefunden. Demnächst bin ich gern wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Mai 2014)

rad waschen?? meins is nu bicolor... raw-matsch...


----------



## free-for-ride (8. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ... raw-matsch...



hat doch auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2014)

Muss für heute absagen… bin heute abend bei Last-Bikes.


----------



## OneWheeler (8. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> rad waschen?? meins is nu bicolor... raw-matsch...


 Waschen


----------



## Lakkez (9. Mai 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/346978/?colors=C80000

Hehe!^^


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Mai 2014)

fürs video ist mal gut beobachtet worden...


----------



## free-for-ride (9. Mai 2014)




----------



## Lakkez (11. Mai 2014)

Wo seid ihr denn alle?! 
Die s line ist heute richtig griffig^^ 
Aber putzen muss man heute auf jeden fall XD


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2014)

bin heut nachmittag wohl da...


----------



## Lakkez (11. Mai 2014)

Gönn dir 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn alle?!


bin am bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2014)

für sohnemann?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> für sohnemann?


der hat doch schon einz...

für meinen cousin.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Mai 2014)

nice nice... mit roten berg-ab griffen?! sag mal, hast du evtl noch nen schaltauge für nen ufo liegen? hab mir meins bei nem lala-sturz krumm gehauen... werd das ganze versuchen zu richten, aber falls es nich klappt halt...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2014)

ne hab nix mehr von nicolai


----------



## toastet (12. Mai 2014)

sieht eher nach lizard skins northsore aus, bester griff als alternative zu den ourys


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (12. Mai 2014)

Die Thirty-Five sieht mal richtig geil aus!
Erzähl doch nach der Probefahrt mal, wie die sich so schlägt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2014)

Die berg-ab griffe sind ja auch von lizard skins

Wie gesagt, das wird nicht mein Rad, aber die 1ste Probefahrt werde ich machen 

Die Gabel macht wirklich einen Spitzen eindruck, echt schade das es die so selten (+teuer) gibt.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (12. Mai 2014)

...ja die Preise finde ich auch heftig, wenn man überlegt, das man ne Pike locker 200€ günstiger bekommt....


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> ...ja die Preise finde ich auch heftig, wenn man überlegt, das man ne Pike locker 200€ günstiger bekommt....


Wenn ich bedenke was ich dafür bezahlt habe .


----------



## Lakkez (12. Mai 2014)

Sagt mal.... Kann man in willingen auch unter der Woche fahren? Hatte evtl vor do dort nen entspannten Tag zu verbringen. 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## toastet (12. Mai 2014)

shit, ob die wohl ne homepage haben mit den öffnungszeiten


----------



## Lakkez (12. Mai 2014)

...meinst echt?! Das ist doch in diesem internetz, oder?!


----------



## toastet (13. Mai 2014)

genau, aber dieses hochmoderne zeug ist nix für mich, über die auskunft bekomm ich sicher auch die nummer raus zum anrufen


----------



## Lakkez (13. Mai 2014)

Auskunft? Anrufen? 
Ich hab meine brieftaube los geschickt!^^


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2014)

*Donnerstagsrunde ? *


----------



## Lakkez (13. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich nicht mach willingen fahr bin ich dabei


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht mach willingen fahr bin ich dabei
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


Willingen hat gerade max. 5 grad+ und regen,- morgen auch noch…

Ab Donnerstag wird’s erst  besser.


----------



## Lakkez (13. Mai 2014)

Ich lass mich überraschen 
Sonst bin ich aufer Halde. 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Mai 2014)

in Willingen gibt es keine Öffnungszeiten, da kannst Du immer fahren, must nur schauen wie lang die Seilbahn fährt wenn Du sie benutzen willst zum hochfahren. Oben aus der Seilbahn links ist der Downhill und rechts vorbei an Siggis Hütte geht es zur Freeride


----------



## Lakkez (13. Mai 2014)

Danke. Die Örtlichkeit ist mir bekannt XD 
War halt immer nur am we dort...


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2014)

Wir sollten uns alle mal zu einem *„willingen tag“* (am besten an einem Sonntag ) verabreden. 

PS: wir fahren (Samstag)  zum dirt-masters festival nach winterberg. . .  wer kommt mit ?


----------



## Nudelholz82 (13. Mai 2014)

Moin.....Das ist sehr gut...in Willingen bin ich dabei....
Ich war am Samstag in Winterberg bis zum mittag war es super aber dann kamm der Regen und der Wind.....


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Mai 2014)

Nudelholz82 schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag in Winterberg bis zum mittag war es super aber dann kamm der Regen und der Wind.....


Deshalb ist es immer wichtig *vorher* die wetternachrichten zu schauen…

Im bergischen macht es bei schlechtem (nass+saukalt)  wetter keinen spass zu biken.


----------



## PoisonB (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin acuh dabei in Winterberg und auch in Willingen.


----------



## Nudelholz82 (13. Mai 2014)

Ja das wetter war so an gesagt....
ich war von Freitag bis gestern gestern da...
(kurz Urlaub)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Mai 2014)

Bock hätte ich auch 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## free-for-ride (14. Mai 2014)

Brieftauben sind definitiv die bessere alternative, habs mit trommeln versucht und ne anzeige vom nachbar wegen ruhestörung erhalten, antwort aus wilingen blieb bis heute aus


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2014)

Welche antwort aus willingen ?


----------



## Nudelholz82 (14. Mai 2014)

Denke mal vom Wetter....
wann trefft ihr euch zur Donnerstags runde?
Morgen soll ja trocken sein.....würde dann morgen mal rum kommen


----------



## Ani (14. Mai 2014)

bin morgen wohl nicht da. nächstes mal wieder


----------



## Lakkez (15. Mai 2014)

Ich bin grad noch mit Frauchen n bisschen dirt/Street fahren und hatte mir vorgenommen schon gegen ca 1600 1630 aufer Halde loszulegen...


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn alles *rechtzeitig *klappt, bin ich zw. 18:00 und 18:30 an der Schranke.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Mai 2014)

Arthur, denke heut sehen wa und dann ma


----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht komme ich nachher mit meinem Bruder auch noch hoch

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt… entw. bin ich heute pünktl.

Oder etwas später, muss noch nen Rahmen effektieren,- fahre heute  aber 100%tig.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Mai 2014)

Bin aufn weg...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. Mai 2014)

Mist, gerade erst aus dem Büro.. 
Wird also nix mehr heute. 
Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich am Start 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## free-for-ride (15. Mai 2014)

auch raus , gerade erst heim gekommen, zumal mein knie probleme macht.

artur, mit willingen und trommeln war nen scherz bezogen auf lukas brieftauben


----------



## Lakkez (16. Mai 2014)

War ne gute Runde gestern... Nur wo war Papabär?!^^
Ich bin gleich in Winterberg. Wenn jemand vorbeikommen möchte... 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Mai 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> War ne gute Runde gestern...



jopp...


----------



## Lakkez (18. Mai 2014)

Moin! 
Hat einer von euch zufällig ne hope 2 pro evo in 12x142, 32h für shimano abzugeben?! 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2014)

War gestern 4x die S-line schreddern…     macht so viel spass.

Leider muss man jetzt sogar an der (meinen) *Pfützen Gerade*  mit gegenverkehr der „wandermountainbiker“  rechnen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Mai 2014)

Das könnte man ja auch bald als pumptrack bezeichnen da  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Der Toni (19. Mai 2014)

Pfützen-Gerade und Wander-Mountainbiker??? Die Welt wird immer verrückter.....


----------



## MirSch (19. Mai 2014)

Kann nach gestern auch mal endlich wieder etwas von "unserem" Berg posten...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2014)

Hmm… wann warste da ?


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hmm… wann warste da ?


 
Ziemlich genau um 17:10:13 

Hersteller NIKON CORPORATION
Kamera NIKON D7100
Datum/Zeit 2014-05-18 17:10:13
Blende f/5.6
Belichtungszeit 1/80 s
ISO 1250
Brennweite (35 mm) n/a
Brennweite (echt) 23 mm
Koordinaten n/a
Speicherplatz belegt 2313.2 KB


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2014)

Ne… da habe ich längst den Grill  angehabt.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Mai 2014)

Und ich wurde noch gegrillt, die Sonne war gestern so ungewohnt


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Und ich wurde noch gegrillt, die Sonne war gestern so ungewohnt


Ging doch…

Wir sind in Utah bei +45 mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (19. Mai 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


>



Was ist das fürn Helm?


----------



## MirSch (19. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn Helm?



Sweet Protection "Fixer" MIPS


----------



## mau (19. Mai 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> ...sollte einem dann immer noch langweilig sein, dann könnte man z.B. die massenhafte verbreitung der herkulesstaude, zumindest direkt neben dem trail, eindämmen...



*check* ... zumindest die, die man mit 'nem ca. 2-Meter-Stock vom Trail aus erreichen kann/konnte (sind ja nimmer da ).


----------



## mau (21. Mai 2014)

Nach mir war wohl noch jemand Stauden entfernen. Nur mit "etwas grösserem Gerät".
Also Leute, geht fahren, fahren, fahren. Wer weiß, wie lang's noch geht.


----------



## Shredschreck (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo nochmal zusammen...wollte mich morgen der Runde anschließen. Um wieviel Uhr müsste ich genau an der Schranke sein? Grüße


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Mai 2014)

Bin für morgen raus! 
Fahren morgen zum Filthy Trail nach Belgien  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2014)

mau schrieb:


> Nach mir war wohl noch jemand Stauden entfernen. Nur mit "etwas grösserem Gerät".
> Also Leute, geht fahren, fahren, fahren. Wer weiß, wie lang's noch geht.



das liest man ungern...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Mai 2014)

Shredschreck schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal zusammen...wollte mich morgen der Runde anschließen. Um wieviel Uhr müsste ich genau an der Schranke sein? Grüße


 um 18 uhr steh ich an der schranke


----------



## Shredschreck (21. Mai 2014)

korrekt, werde da sein...


----------



## MirSch (22. Mai 2014)

werde mich wohl auch anschließen wenn sich das wetter hält


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


> werde mich wohl auch anschließen wenn sich das wetter hält


Hmm… Radio sagt gerade : Nachmittags/Abends kräftige Schauer+Gewiter an


----------



## Mike71 (22. Mai 2014)

mau schrieb:


> Nach mir war wohl noch jemand Stauden entfernen. Nur mit "etwas grösserem Gerät".



Ich dachte schon du wärst das mit dem Mäher gewesen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2014)

Leute leute… eure geheimsprache nervt.  

Sind die da mit nem Mäher durch, und haben die Strecke beschädigt ,oder was ?


----------



## Der Toni (22. Mai 2014)

nee, Strecke ist heile geblieben.......das läßt hoffen.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2014)

DANKE für die „INFO“ Toni


----------



## Ani (22. Mai 2014)

mh, letzte mal kamen auch erst die mäher und dann einige tage später die bagger *grml* :\ schauen wir mal

18 uhr schaffen wir wohl eher nicht, wir treffen dann später dazu (wenn wetter mitspielt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> mh, letzte mal kamen auch erst die mäher und dann einige tage später die bagger *grml* :\ schauen wir mal
> 
> 18 uhr schaffen wir wohl eher nicht, wir treffen dann später dazu (wenn wetter mitspielt...)


 Echt jetzt  ? 


Wenns so  bleibt bin ich um 18 uhr da


----------



## MirSch (22. Mai 2014)

ich bin raus für heute. euch viel spaß!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2014)

hmm... hier wird´s dunkel,- ich warte noch max. 20 min, wenns nicht gewittert fahr ich los.


----------



## der Digge (22. Mai 2014)

Bin leider auch raus, hab gleich noch nen Termin  Wer von euch ist eigentlich beim Dirtmasters nächste Woche?


----------



## Lakkez (22. Mai 2014)

Wetter is Sau geil!!!!


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Lakkez (22. Mai 2014)

Habt echt was verpasst ;-) 
Shredschreck will garnicht mehr aufhören 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Mai 2014)

bin Heute ab 13 uhr an der -S- Line


----------



## Shredschreck (24. Mai 2014)

@Lakkez

bin Donnerstag noch richtig heftig aufs Maul geflogen...Becken geprellt, Sprunggelenk verstaucht / rechter Arm blank


----------



## Lakkez (25. Mai 2014)

Was machst du für Sachen Oo


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (25. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin Heute ab 13 uhr an der -S- Line



ich bin erstmal raus für ne zeit.
1. warte ich noch auf die neue kurbel
2. ist mein vater verstorben und ich habe dadurch viel um die ohren und bin nicht gut drauf


----------



## MirSch (25. Mai 2014)

@free-for-ride : Mein Beileid! 

Wenn du doch mal Abwechslung brauchst, wir treffen uns heute um 15:30, wie immer an der Schranke zum Kreuzweg. Geplant ist ne lockere AM-Runde und etwas Knipserei.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2014)

Chris...* mein herzliches beileid.

Shredschreck *gute besserung.


----------



## Shredschreck (25. Mai 2014)

Danke!


----------



## free-for-ride (26. Mai 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Chris...* mein herzliches beileid.*



Dank Dir !!

Du meldest dich wenn die Kurbel da ist? Ist die mit oder ohne Kettenblatt?


----------



## tokessa (26. Mai 2014)

Mein Beileid : (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (26. Mai 2014)

Danke Thomas


----------



## MirSch (26. Mai 2014)

Anbei mal ein paar Eindrücke von der gestrigen Session...

...der Digge...



...Ti-Max haben wir auch mal "vor" die Linse gescheucht...



...und er hält, und hält den Manual...



...und ich war auch dabei...


----------



## Lakkez (26. Mai 2014)

Sieht nach Spaß aus ;-)
Ich war heute an meinem freien Tag mal spontan die südlicheren Gefilde checken... Ein paar Anregungen für unseren Berg waren auch dabei^^









Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsyatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Mai 2014)

Cool, wo ist das denn? 
Das Werkzeug ding ist ja mal geil! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Lakkez (26. Mai 2014)

Stromberg, kreis bad Kreuznach. Ein kostenfreies trailparadies.... Allerdings ohne Lift o.Ä.^^
Google einfach flowtrail Stromberg...
Bei Youtube gibt's auch Videos ;-)


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2014)

solche holzgebilde werden aber nicht lange stehen...

240km anfahrt?? dein ernst??


----------



## Lakkez (26. Mai 2014)

Dann müssen wir die tarnen!!!!  
Und im ernst... da waren mehr Spaziergänger unterwegs, als bei uns und trotzdem ist diese ( durch minimale Sicherungen wie Schilder und Holzgatter kenntlichgemachte) Strecke LEGAL und OFIZIELL!!!! 



Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Mai 2014)

Ist natürlich nicht um die ecke. 
War am Wochenende mal in Belgien bei Filthy Trails. Kann man auch machen. Kostet 9€ und sind knapp über 100km von moers aus 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2014)

muss sagen, der unterschied wie du schon anmerkst: die strecke ist legal. daher kann da auch gebaut werden...


----------



## skaster (26. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> solche holzgebilde werden aber nicht lange stehen...
> 
> 240km anfahrt?? dein ernst??


Also ich für meinen Teil war schon öfters dort. Stromberg war das erste Flowtrail Projekt der DIMB und hat glaube ich ganz gut eingeschlagen. Neben dem No Joke Trail auf dem Bild gibt es noch den Wildhog Trail, der ist etwas flowiger und nicht so sprunglastig.

@Lakkez : Kostenlos Ja, dort hängt aber auch eine Box,  in die kann man ruhig etwas Cash einwerfen, oder über die Website die Kontonummer abrufen und ne Kleinigkeit spenden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2014)

mir persönlich wärs dafür, das man dann noch hochschieben darf doch zu weit... spassig siehts aus, das will ich nich abstreiten. allerdings nervt das hochkommen schon auf haniel tierisch.


----------



## Lakkez (26. Mai 2014)

@skaster: hab ich ruhigen Gewissens getan 

@Loki: ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich momentan beruflich eh in der nähe bin ;-)

Und man kann auch hoch fahren ^^

Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Und man kann auch hoch fahren ^^



naja, muss ich net haben mit panzerjacke drunter und voller montur...


----------



## Lakkez (26. Mai 2014)

Gut... Jeder hat halt seine Vorlieben 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Lakkez (26. Mai 2014)

Wer ist eigentlich do am Start? Könnten ja vlt was früher anfangen und den Trail ein wenig pflegen. 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2014)

Gibts im näheren Umfeld eigentlich nen pumptrack?


----------



## Holland (27. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> Gibts im näheren Umfeld eigentlich nen pumptrack?



http://www.rc-buer.de/bmx/bikepark

http://www.bikepark-aplerbeck.de

http://www.cdrei.de/vs/news/75/87/Schwelgernpark-Duisburg-Dirt-Pumptrack


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Holland (27. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> naja, muss ich net haben mit panzerjacke drunter und voller montur...



Die Auffahrt ist recht moderat. Das sollte auch mit schwerem Gerät problemlos gehen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Samstag geht’s nach winterberg zum festival… Evtl. mit übernachtung, wenn wir das wohnmobil bekommen.

Wer ist noch am Samstag in winterberg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

Wer ist heut an der donnerstagsrunde interessiert?? Wär dabei.


----------



## Lakkez (29. Mai 2014)

Ich... Allerdings brauch ne kettenpeitsche und n Kassetten Schlüssel um mein Hr einsatzbereit zu machen ^^


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

Schlüssel Hab ich, zur not geht statt kettenpeitsche auch ne große Zange...


----------



## Lakkez (29. Mai 2014)

^^ ne, ich Machs lieber richtig ^^ hab Arthur schon ne pn geschickt....


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

sag dann mal bescheid, am besten mit grober zeit, wann du da bist


----------



## Lakkez (29. Mai 2014)

Wann willst du denn? Hab heut frei. 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

ich ja auch...


----------



## Fail (29. Mai 2014)

Wie läuft denn bei euch so eine Donnerstags Runde ab? Halde hoch... halde runter und so weiter oder auch durch die Wälder drum herum?
Würde mich sonst auch mal anschließen wenn ich darf...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

im groben an sich spezifisch halde... je mehr desto besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> auch ne große Zange...



typisch 

 DONNERSTAGSRUDE ist mir heute zu nass.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

du sonntagsfahrer... 

mit passendem werkzeug kann jeder schrauben. doof is halt, wenn dann doch mal was fehlt...


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> du sonntagsfahrer...





Lucas kommt gleich,- dann mach ich´s ihm richtich  

*hust*


----------



## Lakkez (29. Mai 2014)

So... Papa hat neue sneakers anner karre!!!^^ danke arthur 
Geht einfach nichts drüber, wenn mans richtig gemacht kricht 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

klingt ja gut. falls du noch fährst, sag bescheid, wann und wo du dann bist.


----------



## Lakkez (29. Mai 2014)

Ja.... Warte noch drauf, dass der Himmel endlich mal aufhört zu flennen^^


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2014)

da wirste heut aber lange warten dürfen... bei 95% regenrisiko is da wohl nix mit trocken heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakkez (29. Mai 2014)

Allerdings könnte man bei diesem Wetter die ein oder andere Unebenheit mal ausbessern...


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wronnski (29. Mai 2014)

Wir kommen mit dem Wohnmobil!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2014)

Wronnski schrieb:


> Wir kommen mit dem Wohnmobil!


jepp  morgen gehts los


----------



## Lakkez (30. Mai 2014)

Sind grad angekommen 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Fail (30. Mai 2014)

Fail schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn bei euch so eine Donnerstags Runde ab? Halde hoch... halde runter und so weiter oder auch durch die Wälder drum herum?
> Würde mich sonst auch mal anschließen wenn ich darf...



Entweder ist meine Frage untergegangen oder ihr mögt mich nicht


----------



## Der Toni (30. Mai 2014)

Fail schrieb:


> Entweder ist meine Frage untergegangen oder ihr mögt mich nicht


Loki hat dir doch darauf geantwortet (#6145). Kuck mal hier: http://www.dav-biker-duisburg.de/home/
Die Jungs treffen sich Mittwochs in Grafenmühle (bei Elke) und befahren auch außer Halde,  Trails in der näheren Umgebung. Du kannst dich aber auch auf der Halde schön amüsieren, ohne immer nur rauf/runter.


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
am Sonntag ist wieder CTF. 
Das heißt zischen 8:30 bis ca. 16:00 kreuzen wieder viele CC Fahrer eure Abfahrten.

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## Der Toni (30. Mai 2014)

Da habt ihr ja richtig Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Lakkez (1. Juni 2014)

Ist heut jemand von euch unterwegs?


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2014)

*@ OneWheeler*
Bist du so freundlich und änderst dein avatar bildchen (oder schreibst hier nicht mehr)…. Jedes mal muss ich mich schütteln wenn ich dich sehe


----------



## OneWheeler (2. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *@ OneWheeler*
> Bist du so freundlich und änderst dein avatar bildchen (oder schreibst hier nicht mehr)…. Jedes mal muss ich mich schütteln wenn ich dich sehe



gut habe ich gemacht

oder wäre dir eins der folgenden lieber?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2014)

BITTE was sommerliches…


----------



## petete2000 (5. Juni 2014)




----------



## tokessa (6. Juni 2014)

Top !


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2014)

tokessa schrieb:


> Top !


Jo… die Fußball Saison ist aus, nun hat er auch mal Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (6. Juni 2014)

Wir müssen mal wieder ins schöne Sauerland : )


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2014)

tokessa schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal wieder ins schöne Sauerland : )


 Die schei55 WM bringt alles durcheinander .


----------



## skaster (6. Juni 2014)

Wieso? Höchstens das Viertelfinale ist an einem WE um 18:00. Ansonsten sind die Spiele entweder in der Woche oder spät am Abend(21:00).
Zumindest die deutschen und Tadschikistan ist doch nicht dabei


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Wieso? Höchstens das Viertelfinale ist an einem WE um 18:00. Ansonsten sind die Spiele entweder in der Woche oder spät am Abend(21:00).
> Zumindest die deutschen und Tadschikistan ist doch nicht dabei



 hast recht 

Die 5-0 Klatsche in der Quali gegen Japan war das endgültige AUS für Tadschikistan, aber eines Tages schaffen sie es auch mal zur WM ! 


Freu mich schon auf die WM


----------



## free-for-ride (7. Juni 2014)

also fürs sauerland brauch ich aber mal ne gescheite kurbel


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

Ist alles heile bei euch ?

Nachbars Auto ist platt… unser Auto stand ca. 5 meter weiter


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juni 2014)

Keller abgesoffen aber die Werkstatt is verschont geblieben. Was will man mehr


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Keller abgesoffen aber die Werkstatt is verschont geblieben. Was will man mehr


 Nachbars Keller steht 50 cm unter Wasser…  so langsam sickert es durch die Trennwand zu mir rüber.

 Und meine Werkstatt wird feucht.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Juni 2014)

Tanne vor dem Haus 40 Grad Schieflage, muß gefällt werden, zum Glück habe ich keinen Keller


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Tanne vor dem Haus 40 Grad Schieflage, muß gefällt werden, zum Glück habe ich keinen Keller


 Mein Zwergapfelbaum hatte heute auch 40° neigung, hab den jetzt am Zaun befestigt.
Kahki Baum hat einen Hauptast verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nudelholz82 (10. Juni 2014)

Moin....
Bei mir sind nur Stühle und der Tisch durch den Garten geflogen ..
Keller und die Bikes sind wohl auf


----------



## free-for-ride (10. Juni 2014)

bei mir alles gut


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist das komplette Haus abgehoben, wirbelte mehrmals um 360° gefühlte 20 höhenmeter durch die Luft,  aber kam zum glück wieder an der gleiche stelle zu landung, nochmal glück gehabt. Dabei ist nur ein Gartenstuhl und ein Baum umgefallen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

die von der versicherung haben bestimmt ne freie minute für dich


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2014)

War schon da 
PS. Wer brennholz braucht


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nachbars Keller steht 50 cm unter Wasser…  so langsam sickert es durch die Trennwand zu mir rüber.
> 
> Und meine Werkstatt wird feucht.



.... aber wenn man sich so umschaut.... uns hat es kaum getroffen. Noch is aber noch nich vorbei!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

Dutsh was macht die rote Karre auf meinem Parkplatz ?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. Juni 2014)

Bei uns ist Gott sei dank nichts passiert... 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

Gibst schäden an der strecke (n) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (10. Juni 2014)

tja, eigentlich wollte ich heute mal eben zu rose vorbei mir den ergon sm3 kaufen, aber leider kein durchkommen, strassen versperrt, derzeit 800 unerledigte einsätze in essen


----------



## norranz (10. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Gibst schäden an der strecke (n) ?



Leider keine Ahnung. Sind denn die Wälder / Haniel überhaupt frei? In Duisburg gibts ein Betretungsverbot für fast alle Wälder.

Ansonsten bin ich ohne Schäden davon gekommen!


----------



## Ani (10. Juni 2014)

also ich wohne ja ungefähr 3 km von der halde weg direkt an einem waldstück und hier ist so gut wie nix passiert, keine großen äste abgeknickt oder gar bäume entwurzelt.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2014)

hier in Essen sind etliche Wälder gesperrt, da sich noch angebrochene Aste in die Kronen befinden können.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hier in Essen sind etliche Wälder gesperrt, da sich noch angebrochene Aste *in die Kronen* befinden können.


hup Holland Hup*  *


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2014)

Bald gets los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Bald gets los


Jepp… drücke beide daumen für oranje .   die spandufis müssen raus,- und bei Holland ist nix zu befürchten die werden ehh nie weltmeister  

Bis  nachher.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Juni 2014)

die Halden sind Wald, das ist meist gut für uns:
http://www.bottrop.de/stadtleben/do...plan/Karte2_Schutzgebiete_Entwurf_11_2012.pdf
Das hat was mit dem Betretungsrecht zu tun.
Und die Wälder sind nun gesperrt.
http://www.wald-und-holz.nrw.de/pressemitteilungen.html
das ist dumm für uns.....

Nur so zur Info.

so hier noch ein Bild bevor es los ging....




so und dann noch das




logisch das ich den da weg genommen habe...


----------



## norranz (11. Juni 2014)

Damit fällt die Donnerstagsrunde diesmal wohl flach. Ätzend.


----------



## mau (11. Juni 2014)

Heute oben gewesen. Dank des Regens wieder gut Grip auf'm Trail  Also, alles gut. Nur die Stauden wachsen wie die Pest. Könnte jemand nochmal die RAG/DSK bitten die wegzumähen 
Im Wald ab Bottrop auf Höhe der Stadtteiche in Richtung Norden ist so gut wie nichts passiert. Der Großteil ist südlicher.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Juni 2014)

die scheissdinger wird man so schnell nich los...


----------



## Der Toni (11. Juni 2014)

Komme auch gerade vonner Halde. Alles gut! Bis Bottrop Stadtgarten gibt es noch Schäden. Weiter nördlich ist es, als wäre nichts passiert.


----------



## OneWheeler (12. Juni 2014)

mau schrieb:


> Nur die Stauden wachsen wie die Pest. Könnte jemand nochmal die RAG/DSK bitten die wegzumähen
> .


Vorher:



nach dem Freischneiden:



aktuell:


----------



## Master_A (12. Juni 2014)

War gestern mit Toni oben. Alles wunderbar zu fahren. An einigen Stellen vielleicht noch für den einen oder anderen zu matschig , aber sonst keine Schäden wegen des Unwetters.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2014)

mau schrieb:


> Heute oben gewesen. Dank des Regens wieder gut Grip auf'm Trail  Also, alles gut. Nur die Stauden wachsen wie die Pest. Könnte jemand nochmal die RAG/DSK bitten die wegzumähen
> .


 Ich hab mir auf dem  Festival in Winterberg einen Klappspaten gekauft… damit kann ich die bambus ähnliche stauden einfach wegsäbeln,- der spaten ist sau scharf und liegt gut in der hand. 

Ich hoffe das fällt  jetzt nicht unter *unerlaubte arbeiten* an der S-Line.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .......
> Ich hoffe das fällt  jetzt nicht unter *unerlaubte arbeiten* an der S-Line.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (12. Juni 2014)

Heute keiner unterwegs?


----------



## norranz (12. Juni 2014)

Doch. 
Hatte vor zur üblichen Zeit mal an der Schranke vorbei zuschauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2014)

der Digge schrieb:


> Heute keiner unterwegs?


bin verletzt


----------



## Ani (12. Juni 2014)

sorry, bin heute spät dran, kann gleich erst losfahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.


----------



## mau (12. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auf dem  Festival in Winterberg einen Klappspaten gekauft… damit kann ich die bambus ähnliche stauden einfach wegsäbeln,- der spaten ist sau scharf und liegt gut in der hand.
> 
> Ich hoffe das fällt  jetzt nicht unter *unerlaubte arbeiten* an der S-Line.



Zwar keinen vom Festival, aber von der BW ist schon seit Jahren zu bestimmten Zeiten im Rucksack


----------



## Holland (12. Juni 2014)

Nicht gut. Allerdings drängt sich mir schon die Frage auf, ob Du Dir mit dem neuen Klappspaten was angetan hast. 

Gruß und gute Besserung
Holland.


----------



## Big Drop 18 (13. Juni 2014)

So, die Sline ist jetzt bis auf die oberste und unterste Ebene inkl. Chickenways von Grünzeug befreit. Zumindest soweit, dass man wieder den Trail erkennen kann


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Nicht gut. Allerdings drängt sich mir schon die Frage auf, ob Du Dir mit dem neuen Klappspaten was angetan hast.
> 
> Gruß und gute Besserung
> Holland.


DANKE  ! ! !  
Hab ne tiefe  Risswunde am  Knöchel , (kann das garnicht erzählen so peinlich)


----------



## Der Toni (13. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE  ! ! !
> Hab ne tiefe  Risswunde am  Knöchel , (kann das garnicht erzählen so peinlich)


 Los erzähl. Genau so was will ich hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Los erzähl. Genau so was will ich hören.


  ja guuuuuut 

Sixpack  Verpackung  gerissen , Bierpullen auf den Treppen  Stufen explodiert,  ein Flaschenhals hat sich in meinen Knöchel gerammt , nur 2mm vor der Hauptschlagarder zum Fuß . . . also glück im unglück gehabt.  

Gestern hat es endlich aufgehört zu suppen… seit Samstag lief da blut und wundflüssigkeit raus, hätte eigentlich genäht werden müssen, ich hab aber keinen bock zum Arzt zu gehen.


----------



## Der Toni (13. Juni 2014)

Von nem Sixpack verwundet zu werden is doch nich peinlich. Im Gegenteil.....Überleg mal, es wäre ne Milchtüte gewesen.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2014)

„verwundet“


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt auch auf den neuen Klappspaten getippt, mit dem man Gestrüpp wegsäbelt


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt auch auf den neuen Klappspaten getippt, mit dem man Gestrüpp wegsäbelt


Ja das ist mal peinlich… neu gekauft, kaum was damit gemacht, und schon verletzt  bzw. verwundet worden .

Ne ne dann lieber flaschenhals im knöchel.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, Flaschenhals im Knöchel ist auch viel männlicher, als sich beim Blumenschneiden den Klappspaten in die Mauke zu rammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja guuuuuut
> 
> Sixpack  Verpackung  gerissen , Bierpullen auf den Treppen  Stufen explodiert,  ein Flaschenhals hat sich in meinen Knöchel gerammt , nur 2mm vor der Hauptschlagarder zum Fuß . . . also glück im unglück gehabt.
> 
> Gestern hat es endlich aufgehört zu suppen… seit Samstag lief da blut und wundflüssigkeit raus, hätte eigentlich genäht werden müssen, ich hab aber keinen bock zum Arzt zu gehen.



Ganz schön heftig! 
Aber da hast du ja noch mal mehr als Glück gehabt! 
Gute Besserung und bis bald. 
Gruß Dennis 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juni 2014)

was lernt man daraus?? fässchen kaufen


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2014)

Danke Dennis


----------



## Lakkez (14. Juni 2014)

Ich werd gleich mal ein bisschen trailpflege aufem dh betreiben.... Wenn sich jemand dazu berufen fühlen sollte mitzuhelfen, ist er gern eingeladen 


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## Holland (14. Juni 2014)

Bier beim Aldi kommt in der plastikpulle. Idiotensichere Handhabung.... :]

Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lakkez (15. Juni 2014)

Astra ausser Dose ihr verdammten Spießer 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2014)

,meine Fam.  und ich haben gestern  oben auf der Halde Picknick gemacht , war ganz schön was los auf der S- Line.  

 ich habe den dicken steine Brocken ausgegraben und die unfahrbare  stelle ausgebessert, und welcher Penner hat am ende der S-Line das schöne Bäumchen umgeknickt ???


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Juni 2014)

Welche unfahrbare stelle??


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> Welche unfahrbare stelle??


Auf der  letzte abfahrt *zu meiner *pfützen geraden, dort wo zwei strecken paralel  zueinander laufen , dort lag in der ausfahrt aus dem anlieger ein fetter gemauerter  brocken , kein plan wozu der diente ?

An dieser stelle steht auch der beschädigt baum.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2014)

PS:
Der klotz liegt neben der strecke… die Kracks können damit immer noch was bauen.

Aber so einfach mitten in der strecke liegend geht garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Juni 2014)

ach du meinst dort wo die direkte linie gerade runter geht und man den kleinen kicker rechts umfahren kann?? glaub da sollte mal nen sprung gebaut werden oder so. empfand die anfahrt als ziemlich sinnfrei, wobei selbst die umfahrung grausam ist. dann lieber schön gerade durch.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ach du meinst dort wo die direkte linie gerade runter geht und man den kleinen kicker rechts umfahren kann?? glaub da sollte mal nen sprung gebaut werden oder so. empfand die anfahrt als ziemlich sinnfrei, wobei selbst die umfahrung grausam ist. dann lieber schön gerade durch.


genau da... 
kann sein das da was gebaut werden* sollte*, ? der dicke brocken liegt seit monaten mitten im weg.


----------



## Lakkez (18. Juni 2014)

Übrigens ist der dh jetzt Super fahrbar  
Wenn jeder mal n bisschen was zu der Pflege und Instandhaltung beiträgt, können wir da echt ne feine Auswahl an netten trails haben ;-)


Gesendet von meinem Apple Telefon mit Tapsytalk


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2014)

Der Wahnsinn, so staubig habe ich die Halde schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. 

Ansonsten alles beim alten auf der –S-Line ,- das ist auch gut sooo


----------



## Der Toni (23. Juni 2014)

Kollege erzählt, er habe letztens nen paar Vollpfosten mit Crossmaschinen die S-Line hochfahren sehen. Ich weiß nich, was ich machen würde, wenn die mir entgegen kämen......


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2014)

Da machste nix dran… Toni 

So viele MTB´ler  die z. Z. ohne Helm mit voll speed unterwegs sind  ist auch erstaunlich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2014)

jo, bis es mal wieder knallt... traurig allgemein.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juni 2014)

Am Samstag habe ich auch wieder zwei Leute mit frei laufenden Hunden auf den Strecken "getroffen". Bei dem einen Hund auf der alten DH war ein bremsen meinerseits auch nicht mehr möglich (derzeit zu rutschig, da zu trocken an der Stelle). Zum Glück bequemte sich der Hund dann noch 'nen Schritt zur Seite zu machen. 
Da muss man also auch wieder extrem aufpassen.

P.S.: Ich bin heute nach der Arbeit auf der Halde fahren. Hätte nicht jemand von denen die da öfter fahren Lust anzufangen aus dem Double zwischen alter DH und der Line die am Parkplatz beim Chinesen endet einen Table zu bauen damit mehr Fahrer was davon haben? Ich würde natürlich helfen, mein Problem ist nur dass ich im Auto keinen Platz habe um noch eine Schubkarre mitzubringen. Heute hätte ich sogar nur 'nen Klappspaten dabei, aber könnte ja nächstes Mal zumindest 'nen richtigen Spaten mitbringen.


----------



## Ani (23. Juni 2014)

double? meinst du kicker mit landung? kann ich mir an der stelle (im deutlichen gefälle) jetzt nur ganz schwer als table vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2014)

Das ist alles nix gegen diese poser power slide´s am ende bzw. anfang vom Kreuzweg,

ständig werden die Fussgänger von den Halbstarken kompl. mit Staub eingenebelt… ich könnt da immer ausflippen wenn ich das sehe.  

gestern wieder gesehen, als ich auf dem parkpl. mein Rad ins auto gepackt habe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2014)

jo, wobei auch viele xc-biker da wie nix gutes runterzimmern, ebenfalls hintenrum der weg zur brücke.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juni 2014)

@Ani: Ja, wenn Du vom Parkplatz gegenüber dem Chinesen anfängst die Halde hochzufahren/schieben kreuzt Du ja irgendwann die alte DH (links hast Du dann bergab das Steilstück und rechts bergauf das Stück nach der Dropkante). Anschließend kann man sich weiter hoch arbeiten und kommt dann direkt oberhalb besagter Dropkante lang. Wenn man danach nicht wieder stark links einschlägt, sondern nur leicht links bergauf dem Weg folgt kommt man zu einem langen abwärts führenden Weg mit einem Kicker und Landung und 'nem Loch dazwischen. Das müssten so ca. 2-3 Fahrradlängen an Distanz sein. Soll angeblich nicht mal schwer zu springen sein, ich bin trotzdem der Meinung dass man das so umbauen könnte dass es für die Profis keine Änderung der Flugweite darstellt, aber Anfänger (und ältere Herren wie ich *g*) das auch springen können.


----------



## Sanke (23. Juni 2014)

@DiaryOfDreams Aber dann können die Jungs zwischen dem Double doch kein Feuerchen mehr machen  
Ich kann dir Vorschlagen, dass wir den mal gemeinsam Springen, wenn dir das irgendwie hilft


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dafür das nix mehr „gebaut“ wird auf den strecken,- trailpflege ist ok  aber bauen , besser nicht …  gerade is so schön ruhig. Und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juni 2014)

Okay, dann eben nix umbauen. Danke für den Vorschlag, Sanke, aber so "rüber ziehen" klappte bei mir leider bisher noch nie. Wenn dann muss ich mich da selber rantasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2014)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Okay, dann eben nix umbauen. Danke für den Vorschlag, Sanke, aber so "rüber ziehen" klappte bei mir leider bisher noch nie. Wenn dann muss ich mich da selber rantasten.


Danke für dein Verständnis


----------



## Sanke (23. Juni 2014)

Artur demnächst auf dem DH Nebenbei weiss jemand wer auf der Mettwurst so Stöckchen in die Strecke legt? Das sieht so aus, als wollte da jemand Anlieger in die Strecke bauen... allerdings komplett ohne Erde


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2014)

anlieger in der strecke würden echt sinn machen. auch mehr meter quer zum hang... wäre dadurch ne feine strecke...


----------



## der Digge (23. Juni 2014)

Wie stehts eigentlich mit der Donnerstagsrunde? war die letzten Wochen ja kaum einer unterwegs.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Juni 2014)

Ab dieser Woche würde ich wohl wieder einsteigen.

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (23. Juni 2014)

Also im Moment macht - zumindest mir - die S-Line kaum noch bis keinen Spaß. Die Anlieger kommen leider etwas zu spät und bei dem trockenen Boden rutscht man generell auf der Halde überall wie sonst was weg...wird Zeit dass der Boden wieder etwas Wasser bekommt.


----------



## Ani (23. Juni 2014)

also ich wollte donnerstag fahren gehen, ggf. aber nicht hier sondern in haltern, mal schauen. kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der ein oder andere fussball schaut...


----------



## der Digge (26. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Juni 2014)

Hätte schon lust auf ne chillige runde


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2014)

der Digge schrieb:


> Stimmt, daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht.


sitz hier schon im deutschland trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (26. Juni 2014)

sodale, ich fahr jetzt mal los hier.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (26. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme an, Du hast die Halde für Dich allein....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Juni 2014)

Da gehe ich ganz stark von aus! ☺


----------



## Der Toni (26. Juni 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sitz hier schon im deutschland trikot


Ich auch!


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Juni 2014)

Radfahren wäre im Nachhinein die bessere Option gewesen ...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Radfahren wäre im Nachhinein die bessere Option gewesen ...


ja Ti. 
 mehr war  heute gegen unsere brüder *hust*  wohl nicht erlaubt...


----------



## Big Drop 18 (26. Juni 2014)

Es war wunderbar leer da oben, hab heute insgesamt 5 Leute in den paar Stunden gesehen die ich oben war


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (4. Juli 2014)

Wer auch immer die Wellen auf die S Line gebaut hat:


Danke! 
Die machen echt richtig Bock!


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2014)

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (5. Juli 2014)

Hab jetzt drei Wochen Urlaub. Bin also Donnerstag mal wieder am Start!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2014)

Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Wer auch immer die Wellen auf die S Line gebaut hat:
> Die machen echt richtig Bock!


ja das stimmt... 
es sind die beiden jungs die mit nackten oberkörper die -S-Line rocken.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2014)

wie schauts aus, morgen wer am start??


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder ein bisschen besser wird..


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2014)

ach, wetter ist doch hervorragend...


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Juli 2014)

wird wenigstens das Bike nicht so staubig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Juli 2014)

Dafür wird es 5kg schwerer pro Abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2014)

strecken sind so wenigstens griffig. achja, mir fiel am montag auf, das der linksanlieger der direkt an einer abfahrt ist ziemlich ramponiert ist. was sagen die erbauer dazu? soll der nichtmehr hergerichtet werden oder was ist plan dahinter?


----------



## Ani (15. Juli 2014)

Lieber Bautrupp auf der Halde Haniel, ich bitte um einen BAUSTOPP! Durch Pflegeaktivitäten auf den bestehenden Trails fühlte sich ein kleiner Kreis von Bikern anscheinend animiert, lange bestehende Strecken umzugestalten. Dagegen eine Variante zu bauen oder einen Anlieger wieder aufzurichten ist ja nichts einzuwenden, aber die komplette Charakteristik einer Strecke zu ändern und mitten auf die Strecke Kicker und wirklich duzende! von Löchern zu graben hat mich doch etwas schockiert. Wenn euch die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung einer Strecke nicht passt bedenkt bitte, dass es viele andere Biker gibt, die die Strecke so wie sie ist gerne fahren! Bitte macht uns den Spass nicht kaputt (baut euch halt was Eigenes, z.B. auf der Zechenseite). Auch scheint auf einer weiteren Strecke grad etwas "Großes" gebaut zu werden. Ihr wisst, dass die Firma sich so was nicht ewig anguckt und auch mal ganze Strecken abreißt!

Ich will hier nix predigen, aber jahrelang ging das zumindest halbwegs gut, wenn sich alle an die ungeschriebenen Regeln halten, dass man anderen nix kaputt baut (damit ist auch wilder Zubau gemeint) und allgemein Maß hält und bedenkt, dass man auf der Halde nicht im Bikepark ist, damit nicht alle unter der Übermotivation Einzelner leiden müssen.

Da die „Baujungs“ hier möglicherweise nicht mitlesen wäre es super, wenn Biker die das hier lesen und die Jungs treffen, sie darauf ansprechen könnten.


----------



## Der Toni (15. Juli 2014)

Ani, welchen Trail meinst du?

Gesendet von meinem Uralt Handy


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juli 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> ...aber die komplette Charakteristik einer Strecke zu ändern und mitten auf die Strecke Kicker und wirklich duzende! von Löchern zu graben hat mich doch etwas schockiert.
> ...Auch scheint auf einer weiteren Strecke grad etwas "Großes" gebaut zu werden.



um welche strecken handelt es sich explizit??


----------



## Ani (15. Juli 2014)

Insbesondere (aber nicht nur) Mettwurst.
Auch angefressen bin ich über die Tatsache, dass ein aufgegebener und von einer Person *hust* ab und an befahrener und etwas in Stand gesetzter Trailabschnitt anscheinend auch "entdeckt" wurde und und mit einem nicht umfahrbaren Drop ins Flat und einem Anlieger auf einem Fußweg (!) garniert wurde, so dass den Trail auch jeder sehen kann der da vorbeikommt.
Wir hatten doch letztlich erst eine Diskussion über so etwas wie ein idelles Hausrecht, scheint aber an einigen vorbeigegangen zu sein :\
Die Bauarbeiten scheinen mir alle in den letzten vier Tagen vorgenommen worden zu sein, daher ist es nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass man die Kollegen mit der Schüppe mal trifft.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2014)

Antje
 die meisten Leute die dort "buddeln" sind nicht im IBC


----------



## Der Toni (16. Juli 2014)

Ich kuk mir das heute mal an....


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> Die Bauarbeiten scheinen mir alle in den letzten vier Tagen vorgenommen worden zu sein.


die *Kinder* haben doch Sommerferien


----------



## Der Toni (16. Juli 2014)

Komme gerade von der Halde. Der Mettwurst-Trail ist jetzt fürchterlich zu fahren. Bäume wurden abgesägt und raus gerissen, Löcher und  sinnlose Sprünge noch und noch. Bin echt sauer. Fotos kommen gleich....

Gesendet von meinem Uralt Handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Juli 2014)

also ich geb ja zu, mein gedanke war es auch, sich mal der mettwurst anzunehmen, da scheint mir dann aber einer zuvor gekommen zu sein... sprünge haben auf der piste aber nix zu suchen... anlieger machen da mehr sinn.


----------



## Der Toni (16. Juli 2014)

Gesendet von meinem Uralt Handy


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (17. Juli 2014)

Oh Mann,
Wenn ich so etwas sehe, muss ich kotzen!
Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein?
...und dann wundern die sich hinterher, warum niemand Verständnis für uns hat.
Das Problem ist, dass genau durch so stumpfsinnige Abholzungen wie niemals Unterstützung oder auch nur Akzeptanz bei anderen Haldennutzern bekommen werden!


----------



## Ani (17. Juli 2014)

die holzarbeiten halten sich noch in grenzen (wobei sie sich mir jetzt nicht erschließen...), aber die streckengestaltung ist schon recht speziell


----------



## Ani (17. Juli 2014)

wo wir grade donnerstag haben... da sollte doch noch ein ründchen gehen. weiß noch nicht genau wann ich aufschlagen kann, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,


wenn ich die Bilder sehe könnte ich Kotzen

die Eigentümer sind nicht erbaut über die Aktivitäten die da auf der Halde laufen.
Das Verändern eine Landschaft oder eines Weges bedarf der Freigabe des Eigentümers und der Behörden.
Die Halde ist Wald bzw. oben auf dem Plateau "Grünfläche".
Das hat den großen Vorteil für uns, das wir alle "festen Wege" laut NRW Waldgesetz befahren können.
(die Definition "feste Wege" einfach mal googel)
Der Eigentümer würde die Halde am liebsten für Radfahrer ganz schließen, das wird der auch bald machen, wenn das so weiter läuft.
Ob das dann rechtens ist spielt erst mal keine Rolle, den Zugang müssten man sich dann über den Klage-Wege wieder erkämpfen und wer macht das?

Also nur weitere so.


http://www.baeumeundrecht.de/pdf/bndschutz.pdf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eingriffsregelung_in_Deutschland


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2014)

bin z.Z. im urlaub... aber wenn ich danach jemanden beim abholzen sehe, den töte ich.


----------



## Sanke (20. Juli 2014)

So, habe den Mist auf der Mettwurst mal abgebaut. Beschwerden gerne an mich.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2014)

Bin wieder zu hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanke (21. Juli 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juli 2014)

Sanke schrieb:


> Ich auch




genau da stand ich auch schon 2x.


----------



## Sanke (21. Juli 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau da stand ich auch schon 2x.



Nice! Fands lustig wie sich unsere Urlaubsbilder ähnelten


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. August 2014)

Ich habe mich gestern auch sehr geärgert - war nach ca. 3 Wochen mal wieder auf der Halde und musste dann feststellen dass der eh schon etwas größere Sprung in der Nähe der alten DH (der ja eh schon auf einem breiten Weg gebaut ist) nun noch ein Stück länger (Sprungdistanz) und vor allem auch noch breiter gebaut wurde. Jetzt nimmt er fast die komplette Breite des Weges ein! Und dass das ein Sprung ist erkennt eh 'n Blinder mit Krückstock. Und warum auf dem Mettwurst-trail kleinere Bäume abgesägt wurden? Ich denke um daraus bei dem Sprung eine Sitzgelegenheit zu bauen. Zusammengehalten wird die aus einer Menge von Kabelbindern. Der Sprung ist für mich somit endgültig gestorben da viel zu weit und man kann auch nicht mehr riskieren (wie vorher) vor der Landung zu landen da die Landekante nicht mehr überrollt werden kann sondern jetzt extra massiv und hoch gebaut wurde....hätte das ganze Ding gestern am liebsten abgerissen...aber ich will ja nicht anderen die Arbeit zerstören (auch wenn diese Leute auf sowas natürlich keine Rücksicht nehmen würden). So, tat gut etwas Frust abzubauen.


----------



## OneWheeler (1. August 2014)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> I...am liebsten abgerissen...aber ich will ja nicht anderen die Arbeit zerstören (auch wenn diese Leute auf sowas natürlich keine Rücksicht nehmen würden). So, tat gut etwas Frust abzubauen.



Das hättest du aber machen sollen denn diese Dinger sorgen für richlich Unmut bei den Eigentümern.(nicht die Erbauer)
Es kann doch nicht sein, das jeder wie und wo er will die Landschaft verändert.
Wenn das so weiter geht, sorgen die" Erbauer" von neuen Wegen und Sprüngen für eine totale Sperrung der Lanschaft für alle Biker.
Wenn da jetzt einer fällt, dann gute Nachtfreunde.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. August 2014)

@OneWheeler: Das Problem ist dass ich eben nicht zu den Locals gehöre und mir da keinen Unmut zuziehen wollte (habe das hier ja erst heute alles gelesen). Der Sprung ist jedenfalls neben der alten DH - rechts davon wenn man vom Parkplatz gegenüber dem Chinesischen Restaurants hoch schiebt. Ich denke die meisten dürften wissen von welchem Sprung ich rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Drop 18 (1. August 2014)

Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit ausm Fenster und behaupte, dass zumindest von den Leuten die die S-Line gebaut haben und pflegen keiner an dem besagten Sprung Hand angelegt hat...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. August 2014)

nett muss ich aber sagen, finde ich die "alte" DH aktuell... das letzte stück mit den befestigten kurven und drops ist wirklich schön geworden.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2014)

bin jetzt aus meinem 2´ten urlaub zurück in Ob.(gott sei dank)  

und werde mir morgen die strecken mal anschauen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2014)

muss sagen, der ansatz, der auf der mettwurst an einigen stellen gemacht wurde, ist nichtmal schlecht. etwas mehr strecke quer zum hang wäre da schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Der Toni (4. August 2014)

...und etwas weniger Verwüstung auch.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2014)

muss mir das demnächst bei nicht ganz so schönem wetter mal in ruhe ansehen. vorallem die herausstehenden stümpfe werde ich entfernen. falls da jemand drauffällt bei nem sturz wirds unschön. ausbesserung braucht auch die alte DH...

nebenbei, den double auf dem weg, der hier angesprochen wurde... grausig... hätt ich ne schubkarre wärs aber nen guter erdlieferant


----------



## Ani (4. August 2014)

weniger loch, mehr anlieger sozusagen ;-)

... der dh ist ja wohl eins a  wobei ok, weiß nicht wie das jetzt nach dem starken regen von gestern aussieht


----------



## KHUJAND (4. August 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> muss sagen, der ansatz, der auf der mettwurst an einigen stellen gemacht wurde, ist nichtmal schlecht. etwas mehr strecke quer zum hang wäre da schon nicht schlecht.



Loki lad mal dein geiles Vid. hoch...
was sind das für wanderer auf der grafenwalder ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> weniger loch, mehr anlieger sozusagen ;-)
> 
> ... der dh ist ja wohl eins a  wobei ok, weiß nicht wie das jetzt nach dem starken regen von gestern aussieht



empfinde die kante in die abfahrt als zu ausgefahren... die würd ich gern etwas aufarbeiten, auch der kicker weiter unten ist schon rundgefahren. ansonsten wars schön.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Loki lad mal dein geiles Vid. hoch...
> was sind das für wanderer auf der grafenwalder ?



so flott bin ich nu auch nich unterwegs...


das waren holländer... zur erklärung, die beiden die an der seite stehen, haben mich oben schon gesehen, sind dann zur seite gegangen, das da noch welche in der abfahrt stehen, fand ich dann schon bissl schwach. war übrigens nicht so aggressiv wie es im video wirkt, hab dankend genickt.


----------



## Der Toni (4. August 2014)

sehr schön , endlich mal "alle" Strecken auf einem Vid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2014)

das war mein plan. kreuzweg hab ich ausgelassen, da ich die strecke nicht mehr nutze.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. August 2014)

Eine oder zwei Strecken davon hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. 
Hoffentlich kommen meine Laufräder jetzt mal endlich von canyon wieder. Dann komm ich mal wieder zu euch. Wirklich eine der schönsten Halden hier in der Nähe! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2014)

werd donnerstag zu 95% wieder am start sein...


----------



## scotty0911 (4. August 2014)

Jo zwei stecken davon habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen...  Was machen denn die Verhandlungen mit dem Besitzer der Halde?


----------



## OneWheeler (5. August 2014)

scotty0911 schrieb:


> Was machen denn die Verhandlungen mit dem Besitzer der Halde?



Leider sind die Verantwortlichen bei RAG und Politik noch nicht soweit uns mehr bzw. überhaupt  Raum zugeben.


----------



## Sanke (5. August 2014)

oneWheeler bist du Mitglied im Verein? Oder anders gefragt: Ist das eine "offizielle" Aussage unseres Haldenvereins zum Stand der Dinge? Oder woher weißt du das?


----------



## scotty0911 (5. August 2014)

Ja der Eigentümer ist ja die RAG...  Normal stoßen die ja die Halden ab wenn sie fertig sind...  Habe einmal im Jahr mit den obersten Chef der Halden zu tun...  Der mag und Biker wirklich mal so garnicht...  Was in am meisten stört sind das wir die wasserführung zerstören und es dadurch zu hohe Kosten kommt...  Und das es ja Biker gibt die auf Fußgänger keine Rücksicht nehmen und man im Notfall nicht anhalten kann


----------



## OneWheeler (5. August 2014)

Sanke schrieb:


> oneWheeler bist du Mitglied im Verein? Oder anders gefragt: Ist das eine "offizielle" Aussage unseres Haldenvereins zum Stand der Dinge? Oder woher weißt du das?


Ich war mit bei dem Treffen persönlich anwesend.


----------



## Sanke (5. August 2014)

@OneWheeler, Ok, Danke 

@scotty Dass die Punkte, die die Eigentümer stören, ALLE durch legale Strecken behoben wären ist denen noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen? 
Aber ich glaube das Thema brauchen wir nicht von vorne anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (5. August 2014)

scotty0911 schrieb:


> Ja der Eigentümer ist ja die RAG...  Normal stoßen die ja die Halden ab wenn sie fertig sind...  Habe einmal im Jahr mit den obersten Chef der Halden zu tun...  Der mag und Biker wirklich mal so garnicht...  Was in am meisten stört sind das wir die wasserführung zerstören und es dadurch zu hohe Kosten kommt...  Und das es ja Biker gibt die auf Fußgänger keine Rücksicht nehmen und man im Notfall nicht anhalten kann



Hi durch ein Besucherlenkung könnte man da Abhilfe schaffen.
Fast alle Halden gelten als Privatwald und fallen somit unter das Landesforstgesetzt (Radfahren auf festen Wegen" erlaubt. Ob die jeweilige Halde dazugehört findet man unteranderem hier:
http://www.naturschutzinformationen-nrw.de/nsg/de/karten/nsg
Dann das Thema Landschafträume+Verbundflächen dazuladen und auf Info klicken

oder mal nach folgenden Kürzel suchen "LR-I-016" und oder "VB-MS-4407-029"


----------



## Ani (5. August 2014)

für machne sachen muss man einen seeeehr langen atem....


der starke regen sonntag nacht hat einige schäde hinterlassen, da muss man wohl mal tätig werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. August 2014)

viel bla bla...


----------



## Der Toni (7. August 2014)

Ahhhh, Jörg Bausch auf Crange....


----------



## OneWheeler (7. August 2014)

so so 
seit 2 Jahre , man seit 20 Jahren noch bevor es den Kreuzweg gab und immer ohne Hilfe..
Bin mal auf die Reaktion der RAG gespannt.....


----------



## KHUJAND (7. August 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> so so
> seit 2 Jahre , man seit 20 Jahren noch bevor es den Kreuzweg gab und immer ohne Hilfe..
> Bin mal auf die Reaktion der RAG gespannt.....



 seit 2 jahren auf MTB und auf E´MTB und gibt schon als *erfahrener mountainbiker*,  div. ratschläge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (7. August 2014)

ich hau mich weg, ist das eine Satire  ? Ich wusste es ja schon immer. Ich wünsche mir nicht nur deswegen einen Lift zur Auffahrt, weil ich  null Kondition und keine Lust habe, NEIN die Auffahrt ist einfach extrem schwer und nur für echte Könner


----------



## Holland (7. August 2014)

Ist schon erstaunlich wohin die kombination aus verzerrtem selbstbild (der radsportexperte) und ideenlosigkeit (der schreiberling) so führen kann. demnächst vermutlich auch in der apothekenumschau zu lesen - gleich mit symptomen gefährlicher krankheiten durch derart extreme körperliche belastungen.

gruss
holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2014)

Hut ab Christoph Hüning du bist mein Held









manno bin ich eine lusche


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2014)

oha hatte den Zweiten satz Reifen und die mehrere Pausen überlesen, das klärt das ganze doch erheblich
Werde bald dein Rat befolgen, mal sehn ob ich es auch bald hoch schaffen werde


----------



## Der Toni (8. August 2014)

Wir sollten unten ein Basislager und auf dem Weg hoch mindestens 6 Zwischenlager errichten, damit sich der Körper an die Höhe anpassen kann.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Wir sollten unten ein Basislager und auf dem Weg hoch mindestens 6 Zwischenlager errichten, damit sich der Körper an die Höhe anpassen kann.


----------



## OneWheeler (8. August 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> oha hatte den Zweiten satz Reifen.....



besseer gleich ein komplettes Laufrad wie hier:


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2014)

war heute in 13 min. oben an den bahnschwellen... mit subtropischen frontal wind.   

auf der S Line sind zwei undefinierte hügel (sollen wohl wellen sein) mitten in die fahrbahn geschaufelt, ansonsten hatte ich einen beihnah zusammenstoss mit einem schwarm von fasanen, die mitten auf der S Line spazieren waren. 

bin danach die mettwurst gefahren... für mich ist diese abfahrt gestorben,- nur noch schlechtes gerumpel bei der abfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2014)

ja, 13min geht klar... der zeitungsartikel war eher eine schande für jeden biker.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2014)

eine gute und eine schlechte nachricht...

 die gute zuerst:
hab heute  den kreuzweg hoch bis zu den bahnschwellen in 9 min. geschafft. 

die schlechte:
fahr schön die S line runter, mitten auf dem weg zwei typen zw. 40 u. 50 kräftig mit bierbauch, ich ruf noch "vorsicht" 
nix... die bleiben einfach auf der line stehen, im letzten augenblick konnte ich noch ausweichen und stehen bleiben, einer von den packt mich am lenker und beide schreien los, *"jetzt pass mal auf"* ich wusste das wird jetzt nicht gut enden wenn ich mich nicht schnell losreise und abhau.
echt traurig mitlerweile was da so los ist,
 oder liegt es am wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2014)

also heissts bald: bremsen auf, laufen lassen... -.-


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> also heissts bald: bremsen auf, laufen lassen... -.-


 keine chance... die hättest du nicht umfahren können.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2014)

naja, sagen wirs so, ich hätts drauf ankommen lassen... spätestens der konter mit dem klappspaten wäre für die nicht gut ausgegangen...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> naja, sagen wirs so, ich hätts drauf ankommen lassen... spätestens der konter mit dem klappspaten wäre für die nicht gut ausgegangen...


*schlägerei auf der S-Line ! *
ich denke nicht das sowas einen guten eindruck hinterlässt... schuld sind doch immer die mountainbiker.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2014)

es macht auch keinen guten eindruck wenn solche spinner die leute anpacken. die tun dies überall, nicht nur dort. diskutieren ist da auch eh oftmals unmöglich, da solche höhlenmenschen nur eine sprache verstehen.


----------



## Ani (10. August 2014)

Da müssen wir uns wohl grad knapp verpasst haben.

Also "es drauf ankommen lassen" kanns ja wohl nicht sein, egal wie blöd sich andere ggf. anstellen.
Ich bemühe mich Leute generell nicht zu überholen, denn auf den engen Wegen ist das immer Mist, ich kann schon verstehen wenn die Leute keine Lust haben ins Gebüsch zu hechten. Diskussionen dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, wenn Leute da überhaupt rumlaufen sind müssig. Die haben genau so viel oder wenig Recht dort sein wie wir auch. Wenn einem jemand entgegen kommt heißt es Tempo deutlich zu reduzieren und wenn möglich am nächsten Absatz stehen zu bleiben. Wenn jemand vor einem geht wartet man halt so lange bis die Leute weg sind. Ok, ist schon etwas blöd wenn man z.B. grade los will und direkt vor einem eine Großfamilie in den DH o.ä. einbiegt... das kann dann etwas dauern. Aber entweder warte ich oder fahre halt wo anders bevor ich da jetzt versuche zig Leute zu überholen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2014)

das hat auch nix mit ins gebüsch hetzen zu tun. die schilderung vom arthur hat weniger mit warten und vorbeilassen zu tun, wenn das gegenüber schon einen am rad festhält und beide losbollern, ist das meineserachtens schon eine aggressive handlung.


----------



## Sanke (10. August 2014)

Hab jetzt lange überlegt, ob ich was zu der Diskussion beitragen soll, aber letzten Endes: Hätte hätte Fahrradkette, Obacht auf dem Trail und Biker vs Spaziergänger zum tausendsten mal.


----------



## Ani (10. August 2014)

Klar ist das blöd, aber wohl kaum ein Grund zum Klappspaten zu greifen o.ä.... Die Sache mit Klappe halten, sich seinen Teil denken und wegfahren kommt da alle mal besser. Ich gebe Khujand recht wenn er sagt, egal wie es angefangen hat, am Ende schadet es im Zweifel den Bikern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (10. August 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die schlechte:
> fahr schön die S line runter, mitten auf dem weg zwei typen zw. 40 u. 50 kräftig mit bierbauch, ich ruf noch "vorsicht"
> nix... die bleiben einfach auf der line stehen, im letzten augenblick konnte ich noch ausweichen und stehen bleiben, einer von den packt mich am lenker und beide schreien los, *"jetzt pass mal auf"* ich wusste das wird jetzt nicht gut enden wenn ich mich nicht schnell losreise und abhau.
> echt traurig mitlerweile was da so los ist,
> oder liegt es am wetter


Muss am Wetter liegen, auf dem Rückweg von der Halde, heute kurz bevor ich zu Hause war, fuhr ich Straße da keine Radweg hinter mir ein Hupkonzert, dann enges Überholen von einem Mini Cabriolet und blöde Sprüche.....


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> Also "es drauf ankommen lassen" kanns ja wohl nicht sein, egal wie blöd sich andere ggf. anstellen.
> Ich bemühe mich Leute generell nicht zu überholen, denn auf den engen Wegen ist das immer Mist, ich kann schon verstehen wenn die Leute keine Lust haben ins Gebüsch zu hechten. Diskussionen dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, wenn Leute da überhaupt rumlaufen sind müssig. Die haben genau so viel oder wenig Recht dort sein wie wir auch. Wenn einem jemand entgegen kommt heißt es Tempo deutlich zu reduzieren und wenn möglich am nächsten Absatz stehen zu bleiben. Wenn jemand vor einem geht wartet man halt so lange bis die Leute weg sind. Ok, ist schon etwas blöd wenn man z.B. grade los will und direkt vor einem eine Großfamilie in den DH o.ä. einbiegt... das kann dann etwas dauern. Aber entweder warte ich oder fahre halt wo anders bevor ich da jetzt versuche zig Leute zu überholen.


Antje deine Verhaltensregeln wende ich genau so an wie du... ist auch vernünftig.
aber die beiden haben mich regelrecht abgefangen.

sowas habe ich in all den jahren nicht erlebt.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. August 2014)

Wie bist du denn der Situation entkommen? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn der Situation entkommen?


 hab dem einen die hand von meinem lenker geschlagen, und voll in die Pedale getreten.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. August 2014)

denke, wärst nen zartes mädel oder kerlchen gewesen, wärs lustig geworden...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. August 2014)

Schon krank, wenn die einen Erwachsenen Menschen so angehen.. 
Kann man nicht mal mehr normal miteinander reden? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakkez (11. August 2014)

Hier ein kurzes Gedenken an einen der tollen Orte, wo man ungestört fahren und seine Baulust ausleben konnte.... R.I.P. Vonderort.... :.(


----------



## Big Drop 18 (11. August 2014)

Hab mich heute mal um diese "Wellen" auf dem ersten Stück der S-line gekümmert, sind jetzt auf jeden Fall besser zu fahren/manualen/springen als die komischen Erdhaufen die da vorher waren.


----------



## Der Toni (11. August 2014)

Danke


----------



## Sanke (15. August 2014)

Habe heute am Eingang des letzten Abschnitts der DH ein paar große Glasscherben weggeräumt. Die waren mitten auf dem Weg *platziert*... Wenn Ihr also die nächsten Tage auf der Halde unterwegs seid passt am besten ein bisschen auf, nicht dass da ein Irrer sein Unwesen treibt


----------



## Fail (20. August 2014)

Bin heut mit meinem Bruder auch mal wieder oben. Bin gespannt was sich streckentechnisch getan hat...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2014)

hallo leute... falls jemand die tage zu fuss hochgeht, *BITTE* den kl. kicker der auf dem kreuzweg steht 1x zur seite kippen.
der kl. kicker steht links auf der zweiten kreuzweg rampe von oben, wer dort springt, springt schön in die fussgänger hinein.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. August 2014)

muss sagen, war gestern oben, die alternativlines auf der mettwurst sind garnicht mal sooo schlecht... werd die wohl bissl ausfahren.

leider musste ich auch feststellen, das die s-line sehr gelitten hat, vorallem im unteren bereich nach der anliegerkurve ist die strecke stark verwittert. nebenbei hat scheinbar irgendwer den baum im letzten absatz mitgenommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> leider musste ich auch feststellen, das die s-line sehr gelitten hat, vorallem im unteren bereich nach der anliegerkurve ist die strecke stark verwittert.



hmmm ? ... ich war gestern wieder oben, ich fand alles ok.


----------



## Der Toni (22. August 2014)

Nach dem Anlieger vor dem kleinen Gap sind Längs-Erosions-Rinnen. Da kann man schon mal den Absprung versemmeln.


----------



## MirSch (24. August 2014)

Heute mal wieder mit Ti-Max oben gewesen und nichts zu meckern gefunden. Macht derzeit einfach Spaß der Berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit Ti-Max oben gewesen und nichts zu meckern gefunden. Macht derzeit einfach Spaß der Berg.


 ich war heute oben... alles lässt sich super fahren .


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2014)

war heute wieder oben... um 11 uhr buddelt wieder einer auf der -S-Line   der *voll honk* ist aus oberhausen osterfeld, und gehört soweit ich weiss nicht zur -S-Line. Bau Crew.
auf jedem fall entsteht mal wieder ein "kicker", ich habe auch keinen bock auf diskusionen bin ja nicht sein lehrer.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. August 2014)

Gibts eigentlich die Donnerstag runde noch? 
Schon lange nichts mehr gehört 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich die Donnerstag runde noch?
> Schon lange nichts mehr gehört
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


Dennis, ich habe jetzt immer Fussball Training am Donnerstag... sorry.  
Aber wir können uns auch mal so verabreden OK


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. August 2014)

Können wir gerne mal wieder machen. Ab nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder komplett flexibel. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Können wir gerne mal wieder machen. Ab nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder komplett flexibel.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


freut mich... ich auch,- meld dich einfach ok.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. August 2014)

Wird gemacht Chef! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Ani (28. August 2014)

ein Kicker ins Nirgendwo 
Vielleicht müssen wir aufm S-Ride aber doch mal mit Heckenschere vorstellig werden, hab jetzt doch deutliche Striemen auf dem Arm und ich fahr ja jetzt nicht grade mit Mach 2 da lang


----------



## Der Toni (29. August 2014)

Kicker??? Bin Mittwoch 2x die S-Line gefahren und hab nix Neues gesehen (außer son Vollpfosten,der hinter ner Kurve aufm trail saß).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> außer son Vollpfosten,der hinter ner Kurve aufm trail saß.


und genau der hat den kicker in Nirgendwo gebaut.... mit viel viel bewachsener erde.


----------



## Noklos (29. August 2014)

Die S-Line wird jetzt bald wieder überarbeitet und verändert 
Über den heißen Sommer war das jetzt immer zu anstrengend und diesen nutzt man auch um woanders zu fahren als auf der Halde 
Ride on...


----------



## Der Toni (29. August 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Über den heißen Sommer war das jetzt immer zu anstrengend und diesen nutzt man auch um woanders zu fahren als auf der Halde
> Ride on...


Gib bloß nich so an, ab Freitach bin ich in Livigno.


----------



## Noklos (29. August 2014)

Hehe, sehr gut, viel Spaß!!!  Hatten im Sommer halt alle keine große Lust aber jetzt wird's wieder da oben


----------



## Ani (29. August 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Gib bloß nich so an, ab Freitach bin ich in Livigno.


Yeah, First Ever, überhaupt eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken! 
Die EAS 23 sah auch sehr spassig aus, wurde aber leider erst zwei Tage nachdem wir Anfang Juli da waren geöffnet :\


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Die S-Line wird jetzt bald wieder überarbeitet und verändert
> ...


 den anfang hat ja schon einer gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. August 2014)

evtl morgen wer am start?? will morgen ein letztes mal mein UFO ausführen...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. August 2014)

Je nach dem was hier anliegt morgen komme ich vielleicht auch ne runde hoch 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. August 2014)

kann echt nur kopfschütteln... da werden lieber die doubles vergrössert, kicker ins nix gebaut statt mal die strecken auszubessern... die rinne hinter dem anlieger wird in der zeit immer tiefer...

naja, ich bleib eh lieber auf den restlichen pisten...


----------



## Sanke (31. August 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kann echt nur kopfschütteln... da werden lieber die doubles vergrössert, kicker ins nix gebaut statt mal die strecken auszubessern... die rinne hinter dem anlieger wird in der zeit immer tiefer...
> 
> naja, ich bleib eh lieber auf den restlichen pisten...



Oder bringst halt nen Spaten mit


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. August 2014)

Sanke schrieb:


> Oder bringst halt nen Spaten mit



Bin mehrere Seiten weiter vor mal unangenehm angenöhlt worden wegen arbeiten an der Strecke... Das man in so einem Fälle eher "nein danke" sagt sollte fast klar sein. Heut war mir das Wetter aber auch zu nass. Mal sehen ob's unter der woche besser wird, dann nehm ich vllt mal den klappspaten mit


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2014)

an schwachsinn nicht zu überbieten ! ! !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. September 2014)

sag ich ja... derbst sinnlos in die landschaft geschaufelt... genauso wie der landehügel den man hinter nen kicker kurz davor gebaut hat...


----------



## Fail (2. September 2014)

Top so eine Rampe mit Landung im flat...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. September 2014)

is halt ne "foto-rampe"... oft genug gesehen, angefahren, nen whip oder was weiss ich ziehen fürs fame-pic. ob das dann da sinn macht oder nich, sei dahingestellt, hauptsache gibt genug likes auf FB


----------



## Noklos (2. September 2014)

Ich habe eine Idee wer das war, das ding ist natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn, die sollte da nicht allzu lange stehen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (3. September 2014)

Leute, ihr habt mal wieder keinen Plan. Das ist ein Hip-Jump! Links hinterm Strauch gehts weiter...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sag ich ja... derbst sinnlos in die landschaft geschaufelt... genauso wie der landehügel den man hinter nen kicker kurz davor gebaut hat...



dafür hat er buschwerk abgetragen welches den hang vor dem abrutschen schützt... wovon das bergwerk uns immer erzählt. 
den landehügel  hinter dem kicker hat er auch gebaut, mitten in den chickenway.

aber sollen die s-line erbauer ihm auf die finger klopfen, ich hab da kein bock zu


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Idee wer das war,



das war dein kumpel aus osterfeld  ! ! !


----------



## Noklos (3. September 2014)

Arthur, Kumpel bestimmt nicht  ich sag es der Osterfeld Truppe immer wieder aber sie können es nicht lassen...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2014)

Lakkez schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Gedenken an einen der tollen Orte, wo man ungestört fahren und seine Baulust ausleben konnte.... R.I.P. Vonderort.... :.(



Niklas das  hat der Eigentümer des Grundstücks in Osterfeld gemacht, um die *Osterfelder Buddler* los zu werden,nun wird auf der Halde gebuddelt...

 ich kann euch nur einen tip geben , er ist immer morgens da.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich kann euch nur einen tip geben , er ist immer morgens da.



Dann wird der sich morgen freuen... Hab mich mal rum gekümmert...

Klappspaten ole...


----------



## Sanke (3. September 2014)

Und Spurrillen ausgebessert?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2014)

mal was anderes--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/447705-last-bikes-last-herb-160-gr-m


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. September 2014)

Sanke schrieb:


> Und Spurrillen ausgebessert?



nö, hatte keinen bock mehr, gottseidank, hatte danach bike-biathlon... sponsored by continental snakebite-edition... pissreifen... 4 bar drauf und die grütze schlägt durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mal was anderes--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/447705-last-bikes-last-herb-160-gr-m



schon verkauft...


----------



## Ani (3. September 2014)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Leute, ihr habt mal wieder keinen Plan. Das ist ein Hip-Jump! Links hinterm Strauch gehts weiter...




Sind das die, die auch den Grafenwalder umgebuddelt haben? Wenn die mit dem Elan mal Grünzeug stuzen
würden...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2014)

den Grafenwalder ??? 
die Grafenwalder


----------



## the_simon (3. September 2014)

Obwohl ich zu normalen Nachmittagszeiten meistens oben unterwegs bin, seh ich meistens niemand von hier ....


----------



## Ani (3. September 2014)

Wie mans nimmt, war aber auch verpeilt, meinte Mettwurst.


----------



## Ani (3. September 2014)

the_simon schrieb:


> Obwohl ich zu normalen Nachmittagszeiten meistens oben unterwegs bin, seh ich meistens niemand von hier ....


Beim Buddeln oder fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (3. September 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> Beim Buddeln oder fahren?



beides


----------



## Der Toni (4. September 2014)

the_simon schrieb:


> Obwohl ich zu normalen Nachmittagszeiten meistens oben unterwegs bin, seh ich meistens niemand von hier ....


In Wirklichkeit gibt´s uns auch gar nicht. Wir sind alle nur virtuell.....


----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2014)

ich habe diese jahr mein 20´tes MTB jahr auf der halde haniel... und fahre seit gut einem montat fast täglich hoch. 

*the_simon *noch nie gesehen  ?


----------



## OneWheeler (4. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habe diese jahr mein 20´tes MTB jahr auf der halde haniel... und fahre seit gut einem montat fast täglich hoch.
> 
> *the_simon *noch nie gesehen  ?


Hi KHUJAND,

wie oft sehen wir uns denn?
Bin auch mehrmals die Woche auf der Halde und das schon seit 1991.
Es sind so viele da unterwegs, das ist unfassbar, fast jedes Mal sehe ich 2-3 für mich neue Gesichter.
Erfreulich einigen Jahren auch immer mehr Frauen

Virtuell betrachtet:
bin ich 32 mal den Everset oder 11mal den Olypus mons gefahren, nur auf die Halde bezogen.


----------



## Der Toni (4. September 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> .....
> Virtuell betrachtet:
> bin ich 32 mal den Everset oder 11mal den Olypus mons gefahren, nur auf die Halde bezogen.



Respekt! An einem Tag?


----------



## OneWheeler (4. September 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Respekt! An einem Tag?


Nee, in 2 Juppiter Jahern...


----------



## Der Toni (4. September 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Nee, in 2 Juppiter Jahern...


???


----------



## Nachaz (4. September 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ???


Dat sind 19 Stunden und 51 Minuten. Bedeutet also 1781 mal die Halde hoch und wieder runter in jeweils 40,13 Sekunden. Keine schlechte Leistung...


----------



## Der Toni (4. September 2014)

Das is mal ne echte Leistung.  Hut ab :-D


----------



## OneWheeler (5. September 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ???



Ein Juppiter Jahr ist die Zeitdauer die der Planet zum Umlauf um die Sonne benötigt, das sind ca. 12 Erden Jahre
Wie gesagt nur auf die Halde Haniel bezogen.
mehr findest du hier:
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/summary

Also in 24 Jahren sind das bei 52 Wochen und 1,6 Besuchen pro Woche im Schnitt 2000 mal hoch zu Halde, das dann mal 120höhenmeter also 240.000Höhenmeter also 240km. Der Olympus Mons ist 22km hoch, also sind das 11 mal Vertuell betrachtet die Besteigung des selben. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olympus_Mons
(Es gibt auch Angaben das er 26km hoch ist )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (5. September 2014)

Frank, du bist mein Held


----------



## Dutshlander (5. September 2014)

ist mir sowas von (stern)snuppe


----------



## Nachaz (5. September 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ein Juppiter Jahr ist die Zeitdauer die der Planet zum Umlauf um die Sonne benötigt, das sind ca. 12 Erden Jahre


Oopsie, keiner Denkfehler. Tag / Jahr fast das gleiche


----------



## norranz (9. September 2014)

Leute, passt auf, wenn ihr den unteren Teil der Grafenwälder fahrt. Aktuell ist der unterste Teil mit Ästen etc. blockiert! 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. September 2014)

besten dank, für den hinweis. hier und auch im WA

bleibt zu hoffen, das dies nicht der anfang vom ende ist wie auf der halde in bottrop (tetraeder)


----------



## TheDeep (9. September 2014)

Loki, da ich ewig nicht mehr am Tetraeder war, aber mal wieder dort hin wollte, was ist denn da?


----------



## norranz (9. September 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> besten dank, für den hinweis. hier und auch im WA
> 
> bleibt zu hoffen, das dies nicht der anfang vom ende ist wie auf der halde in bottrop (tetraeder)



Das sah mir nicht sehr professionell aus.
Es wurde gegenüber einfach ein kleiner Baum platt gemacht und die Äste in den Trail geschmissen. Als wenn jemand nicht gewusst hat, wohin damit. 
Wenn ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre die Stelle auch schon wieder frei. 
Mettwurst und mindestens der obere Ausgang der Grafenwälder sind frei. An der S-Line ist auch alles Ok.
Beim hochfahren ist mir selbst am Kreuzweg-Trail keine Sperrung o.ä. aufgefallen.
Ich glaube, wenn die Rag das gewesen wäre, wären mehr Stellen gesperrt worden.

MfG Sascha


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. September 2014)

TheDeep schrieb:


> Loki, da ich ewig nicht mehr am Tetraeder war, aber mal wieder dort hin wollte, was ist denn da?



wurde an mehreren stellen in die abfahrten quer holz gelegt, aber nicht 2-3 äste, sondern richtig hoch.



norranz schrieb:


> Das sah mir nicht sehr professionell aus.
> Es wurde gegenüber einfach ein kleiner Baum platt gemacht und die Äste in den Trail geschmissen. Als wenn jemand nicht gewusst hat, wohin damit.



unten vom ausgleichbecken aus sah das ganz anders aus. auch überall harvesterspuren rund um die halde. bin die DH runter gekommen beim 2ten durchlauf, dort sind die letzten beiden absätze auch sehr ungewöhnlich bearbeitet worden... streckenbefestigungen zum abfallenden hang sind aufgelockert und die kleinen drops kaputtgehauen.

viel mehr regt mich aber auf, das man wieder den kicker ins nichts meint aufbauen zu müssen... statt die strecke aufzuarbeiten... ich für meinen teil werd demnächst wenigstens mir die spurrinnen weiter unten mal vornehmen.


----------



## Ani (9. September 2014)

also wenn sich zwischen gester nachmittag und jetzt nix groß verändert haben sollte, ist dh aber ok.
am letzten absatz haben sich risskanten am trailrand zum hang hin gebildet, ist teilweise aber schon wieder präpariert, sieht ggf noch etwas "locker" aus, da es nach den arbeiten noch nicht wieder geregnet hat. was meinst du mit "kleinen drops", die zwei ganz kleinen kanten im vorletzten absatz? die sind glaub ich einfach nur plattegefahren.

ich denke auch, dass die bäume wohl von den arbeitern kommen, die die hauptwege derzeit bearbeiten, was die dort auch immer machen, grad im unten bereich der schotterauffahrt sind ja auf einer ziemlichen breite bäume umgemacht worden.
ggf. wäre es auch besser den letzten abschnitt vom grafenwalder "aufzugeben", da sind doch ziemlich massive erosionsrillen gebildet haben. ggf könnte man die auch noch mal zuschütten und schauen wie lange es hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. September 2014)

ja, stimmt, es sieht locker aus. allerdings sind diese "plattgefahrenen" kanten ebenfalls aufgelockert.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2014)

bin morgen vormittag da.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2014)

soweit alles beim alten aufe Halde 
auf der *pfützen gerade*  im auslauf der -S-Line ist mir eine gruppe polnischer wanderer (ca. 6 leute) entgegen gekommen, sie fragten mich ob es rauf oder runter geht zur grafenmühle.   
und oben spazierte eine gruppe von schulschwänzern (ca. 8 jugentliche) auf der -S-Line rum.

also der ganz normale wahnsinn


----------



## free-for-ride (10. September 2014)

*kicher


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. September 2014)

aus aktuellem anlass...

LINK


----------



## Ani (11. September 2014)

Vorsicht! Gefährliche Stelle! 
Auf den letzten beiden Absätzen des DH wurden sämtliche Abstützungen und Anlieger... sage wir mal... demontiert. Auch der Anlieger bei der Wurzel in der Linkskurve nach der steilen Stelle ist betroffen, daher ist dort äußerste Vorsicht geboten, da fährt man nämlich nur einmal versehentlich gradeaus.
Ich tippe mal drauf, dass dies dieser ältere Herr war, der als Ein-Mann-Trupp an der Halde rumgärtnert und vermutlich auch die Bäume an der Schotterauffahrt umgemacht hat. Ist der eigentlich offiziell von der RAG? Sieht irgendwie so improvisiert aus, wie der da rumwerkelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2014)

das meinte ich ja vor paar beiträgen... sofern der nicht von der RAG oder vom forstamt ist, sollt man da mal nachforschen, da man nich einfach da bäume fällen kann... am ende wird das den bikern zur last gelegt.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2014)

Ani schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal drauf, dass dies dieser ältere Herr war, der als Ein-Mann-Trupp an der Halde rumgärtnert.



oh den kenn ich ja noch garnicht...  ist das so ein *selbsternannter kämpfer* gegen die biker. 
womit sich all die leute beschäftigen, unfassbar.  

Antje lass uns das mal festhalten das was wir heute besprochen haben ok


----------



## norranz (11. September 2014)

Doch, den kennste. Das ist der Typ aus dem Container. 
Der is mir am Dienstag auch aufgefallen.


----------



## free-for-ride (11. September 2014)

norranz schrieb:


> Das ist der Typ aus dem Container.



na dann direkt mal wieder in den container mit dem, zuschweißen und im rhein-herne-kanal versenken


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2014)

norranz schrieb:


> Doch, den kennste. Das ist der Typ aus dem Container.
> Der is mir am Dienstag auch aufgefallen.


schwachsinn...
der Wolfgang schaut sich von oben die Wälder an,- der läuft da nicht rum und macht Bäume platt.

Antje / Loki wen meint ihr ? doch nicht den Wolfgang oder ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Antje / Loki wen meint ihr ? doch nicht den Wolfgang oder ?



ich meine die person x, die da den mist baut...


----------



## Der Toni (11. September 2014)

Naja, ich habe den Wolfgang vor kurzem unten an der Halde an den Bäumen sägen sehn.


----------



## norranz (12. September 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe den Wolfgang vor kurzem unten an der Halde an den Bäumen sägen sehn.


Also ich bin mir auch 100 % sicher, dass ich ihn gesehen habe.


----------



## mau (12. September 2014)

Doch, doch. Das ist er. Hab ihn letztens an der Schotterauffahrt ganz unten werkeln sehen. Sah mir aber eher danach aus, dass er den liegengelassenen Rest (von wem auch immer) wegräumt. Quasi den Schotterweg "säubert".


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2014)

leute...
er hat mir erzählt das er sich beim rauf und runterfahren immer sein auto am buschwerk zerkratzt.
haniel hat ihm darauf gesagt, "dann schneide dir den weg frei", das macht er nun.
also alles halb so schlimm, Wolfgang ist der letzte der den Bikern was schlechtes will, er sagt immer wenn die Biker nicht da wären, würde sich niemand mit ihm unterhalten...  

und ich dachte schon an so einen wehrmachtsopa, der nun meint er sei in der sibirischen tundra, und die biker sind seine feinde, wohlmöglich auch noch drähte auf den strecken spannt.

also wie gesagt, alles halb so schlimm. 

Antje ich fahr gleich raus, und schau mir die neue umfahrung am letzten absatz der grafenwalder an, und mess schon mal die länge für den north-shore aus 
du weisst ja wo ich bin, evtl. sehen wir uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (12. September 2014)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Wolfgang auf einmal gegen die Biker arbeitet. Der gibt doch sogar noch Tipps wo man runter fahren soll. Wie Khujand schon sagt, der freut sich über jeden Biker der vorbei kommt. 
Entweder ist das alles nur ein Missverständnis oder da ist noch einer am Werk, den keiner kennt.


----------



## Sanke (12. September 2014)

Ich denke da ist jemand anderes am Werk, ich hatte ja schon vorher geschrieben, dass vor dem letzten Abschnitt vom DH Glasscherben platziert waren. Klingt also eher nach militantem Rentner, daher: Fahrt die erste Abfahrt bitte vorsichtig!! Nicht dass der noch anfängt Fallen zu stellen.
PS: DH ist ab Samstag wieder fahrbar


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. September 2014)

Sanke, wenn du Samstag da was machst, würd ich evtl mitkommen und anpacken


----------



## Sanke (12. September 2014)

Danke Loki! Werde aber gleich nach Feierabend, also so gegen 16:00 vor Ort sein. Muss ja morgen bereits wieder fahrbar sein


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2014)

norranz schrieb:


> Leute, passt auf, wenn ihr den unteren Teil der Grafenwälder fahrt. Aktuell ist der unterste Teil mit Ästen etc. blockiert!
> 
> MfG Sascha



  Frag mich nur welcher Holzkopp das Gestrüpp weggeräumt hat, und zum teil dickes geäst in den bachlauf geworfen hat. 
man kann doch 1 u.1 zusammenzählen, die leute die für das abwassersystem der halde u. vom angrenzenden klärbecken zuständig sind rufen beim bergwerk an, und sagen die biker haben das ganze baumgestrüpp in den bach geworfen, der ist nun verstopft, die schicken wieder einen trup hin der das ganze zeug dort wieder rausholt usw... der buuuh mann ist wieder der biker. 

*ich habe das gestrüpp rausgeholt und seitlich neben der grafenwalder ausfahrt plaziert.*

wir diskutieren schon seit 2 seiten wer da wohl was ab und nachschneidet u. beschuldigen leute die es nicht verdient haben...
mit einem schulterblick habe ich heute gesehen warum dort die bäume gefällt wurden, es war ein gärtner trup der am klärbecken div. bäume weggesägt hat, weil diese ein paar gullys zugewuchert haben. 
die jungs wussten nicht wohin damit und haben einfach die grafenwalder aussfahrt zugestopft, so einfach ist das. 

dafür brauche ich keine gärtner ausbildung um sowas zu sehen...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2014)

die obere einfahrt in das letzte teilstück der grafenwalder habe ich freigeschnitten, habe dafür einen busch weggeschnitten, jetzt kann man auch ohne ein 29er DH Bike *hust* die einfahrt in die grafenwalder fahren.


----------



## Sanke (12. September 2014)

Das gröbste steht schon wieder, wäre aber toll wenn jemand noch ein wenig aufschütten/befestigen könnte

Edit: Und falls hier die Staatsgewalt mit liest: Ich war das nicht!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2014)

Sanke schrieb:


> Das gröbste steht schon wieder, wäre aber toll wenn jemand noch ein wenig aufschütten/befestigen könnte



wovon redest du ???


----------



## Ani (12. September 2014)

mh, keine ahnung wer das war, nur jemand der da (also aufm dh) zufällig zu fuss lang ist, kann das nicht mal eben umgetreten haben, das war ja schon recht solide und da hat wohl jemand zeit und werkzeug mitgebracht.
nuja, wie eh immer gilt: vorsichtig und vorrausschauend fahren.

ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht wovon sanke wieder spricht ;-)
ein wenig regen wäre jetzt ganz nützlich, hält sonst nicht so richtig (hab ich mir sagen lassen  )



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Antje ich fahr gleich raus, und schau mir die neue umfahrung am letzten absatz der grafenwalder an, und mess schon mal die länge für den north-shore aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (13. September 2014)

Grüße aus Livigno. Hier gab's den ersten Schnee heute.


----------



## Sanke (13. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wovon redest du ???


Was versteht ihr denn da nicht?? 

Downhill war kaputt, jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Ani (13. September 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Grüße aus Livigno. Hier gab's den ersten Schnee heute.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2014)

Toni bring ja den winter nicht mit...
wir haben 25 grad+ und auf der halde hat es seit wochen nicht mehr geregnet.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2014)

@-S-Line
bin heute bei der nachmittagsrunde 5 x rauf und runter *gefahren*...
bis auf das mir die wanderbiker immer wieder auf der strecke entgegen gekommen sind , das es sehr staubig war und die strecke am sonntag umgeshap´t wurde, ist alles beim alten. 
doch vorsicht eine seltsame kannte geht einmal quer über die Line, kein plan was damit bezweckt wird ?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2014)

Insges. sind die umbauarbeiten auf der -S-Line gelungen 
nur noch etwas regen und etwas einfahren, und es ist TOP ! 

allgem. ist das befahren der Halde gerade sehr schwierig, da es sehr trocken ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (19. September 2014)

*zustimm* ... aber hoffentlich überschätzt sich das niemand


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2014)

mau schrieb:


> *zustimm* ... aber hoffentlich überschätzt sich das niemand


hat der Regen der strecke gut getan ?  oder ist da einiges weggeschwommen ?


----------



## 1st_Parma (19. September 2014)

@KHUJAND,

Sag mal, hast Du dir nicht den Arsch abgeschwitzt bei dem schwülen Wetter heute?! 

Grüßle


----------



## mau (19. September 2014)

Der Regen hat seine Spuren hinterlassen. Der neu geshapte Anlieger runter zum "da könnte sich so mancher überschätzen"-Sprung () hat ein paar Rinnen bekommen. Aber nix wildes. Hab die Rinnen ein wenig zugemacht.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2014)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> @KHUJAND,
> 
> Sag mal, hast Du dir nicht den Arsch abgeschwitzt bei dem schwülen Wetter heute?!
> 
> Grüßle



das Bild ist nicht von heute...  kennen wir uns ? 

mau 
DANKE


----------



## 1st_Parma (20. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...  kennen wir uns ?


Nicht wirklich, vielleicht ein ganz kleines bißchen.
Wir sind uns vor ein paar Wochen mal begegnet, oben beim Einstieg in die S-Line.
Ich hatte Dich damals angesprochen, weil ich meinte, Dich und dein Bike aus dem Forum zu kennen.
Wenige Tage später sind wir uns nochmals über den Weg gefahren, Du warst mit deinem Kumpel, welcher ein Specialized Camber fuhr, unterwegs.
Na, weißte jetzt?
Bin der Typ mit dem mokkabraunen Prophet.

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (20. September 2014)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, vielleicht ein ganz kleines bißchen.
> Wir sind uns vor ein paar Wochen mal begegnet, oben beim Einstieg in die S-Line.
> Ich hatte Dich damals angesprochen, weil ich meinte, Dich und dein Bike aus dem Forum zu kennen.
> Wenige Tage später sind wir uns nochmals über den Weg gefahren, Du warst mit deinem Kumpel, welcher ein Specialized Camber fuhr, unterwegs.
> ...



jepp alles klar 

Wir sehen uns


----------



## Fail (23. September 2014)

Morgen jemand auf der halde unterwegs? Wollt mit meinem kleinen Bruder nen paar runden drehen. also wenn ihr nen beef cake und haibike Fahrer seht, wir sind kontaktfreudig 

Gruß benny


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2014)

Fail schrieb:


> Morgen jemand auf der halde unterwegs? Wollt mit meinem kleinen Bruder nen paar runden drehen. also wenn ihr nen beef cake und haibike Fahrer seht, wir sind kontaktfreudig
> 
> Gruß benny


bin morgen vormittag oben...
*vorsicht* auf der -S- Line, erst 1x langsam runter fahren, die bauarbeiten sind noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Wird aber gut wenns fertig ist ! 

DANKE für die *lieblose* Chickenway führung


----------



## lzr (26. September 2014)

Hey alle miteinander,

ein Freund von mir und ich haben unsere selbstgebaute Heimstrecke an das Forstamt verloren und wollen mal bei euch an der Halde vorbeischauen. Wie kommen wir da hin, bzw. wo sind die Auffahrten, wo kann man vor Ort parken, undsoweiter? Würde mich über ein paar Tipps sehr freuen!

Frohes Biken,
lz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2014)

lz...
 wer bist du und wo kommste her ?


evtl. erstmal vorstellig werden


----------



## lzr (26. September 2014)

Hey,

wir sind zwei Studenten aus der Gegend Dinslaken / Wesel. Mir war nicht klar, dass dies eine derart "geschlossene" Gesellschaft ist , aber natürlich stelle ich mich gern mal kurz vor:

Also, kurz zu mir:

Ich bin 24, fahre nun seit ca. 3 Jahren Mountainbike und seit ca. 1 Jahr Downhill. Bisher waren wir vor allem auf der o.g. Heimstrecke oder im Bikepark (Willingen) unterwegs. Und da wir nicht immer 1,5 Stunden zum ein bisschen durch die Gegend hüpfen fahren wollen, ist mir eure Halde ins Auge gesprungen 

Ich fahre ein Merida 120.XTD und eine Giant Glory.

Grüße, lz


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2014)

lzr schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir sind zwei Studenten aus der Gegend Dinslaken / Wesel. Mir war nicht klar, dass dies eine derart "geschlossene" Gesellschaft ist , aber natürlich stelle ich mich gern mal kurz vor:
> 
> ...



 so detailliert musst du das hier nicht niederschreiben.

einfach nur wie und warum ihr zu uns kommt, 
jeder ist willkommen der nicht in (eigenregie hier rumbuddelt)


----------



## Der Toni (27. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so detailliert musst du das hier nicht niederschreiben.
> 
> einfach nur wie und warum ihr zu uns kommt,
> jeder ist willkommen der nicht in (eigenregie hier rumbuddelt)



Der Khujand is da sehr streng. Du könntest ihm mal dein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis zuschicken.


----------



## lzr (27. September 2014)

Hehe, das hab ich schon gemerkt  Ich messe im Moment noch den Abstand zwischen meinen Augen und melde mich dann mit Ergebnissen zur Personalidentifikation ... 

Spaß beiseite, warum wir zu euch stoßen wollen, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben; das "wie" bleibt die Frage. Mein Navi schickt mich über die A2 an der Ausfahrt OB Königshardt raus, dann auf die Ferneweldstr. und von da aus auf die Kirchhellener Straße; da hätte ich mein Ziel dann erreicht. Wo muss ich wirklich hin? 

MfG
lz

PS: Gebuddelt wird nicht, versprochen!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2014)

*lzr*
Treff 1. Birkhahnstr. (Oberhausen) Parkplatz zum Auto abstellen.
Treff 2. Grüner Aussichtcontainer, dort triffst du am Wochenende die Abfahrtsfraktion.


----------



## lzr (27. September 2014)

Danke  

Wie komme ich denn vom Parkplatz zum grünen Aussichtscontainer? Ist der ersichtlich, oder muss ich da was wissen? 

Freu mich schon aufs Haldensurfen!

MfG
lz


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2014)

lzr schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Wie komme ich denn vom Parkplatz zum grünen Aussichtscontainer? Ist der ersichtlich, oder muss ich da was wissen?
> 
> ...



glaub mir... den findest du schon. 






So ziemlich links unten auf dem bild parkst du, und so ziemlich rechts oben auf dem bild musst du hin...


----------



## Der Toni (27. September 2014)

Am besten fährst du OB Königshardt raus, dann links in Richtung Bottrop und die erste kleine Straße (Kleekampstr.) wieder links ganz durch bis zum Ende. Da ist ein kleiner Parkplatz und schräg gegenüber geht der Kreuzweg hoch. Ich werde jetz hier nicht die ganzen Trails ausplaudern.
Am besten fragst du oben die Locals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Treff 1. Birkhahnstr. (Oberhausen) Parkplatz zum Auto abstellen.





Der Toni schrieb:


> Am besten fährst du OB Königshardt raus, dann links in Richtung Bottrop und die erste kleine Straße (Kleekampstr.) wieder links ganz durch bis zum Ende. Da ist ein kleiner Parkplatz und schräg gegenüber geht der Kreuzweg hoch.


----------



## lzr (27. September 2014)

Okay! Dann sag ich mal danke und bis bald auf den Trails 

MfG
lz


----------



## Chris2501 (1. Oktober 2014)

Wer ist Sonntag auch alles oben ? Wetter soll ja perfekt werden 

MfG Chris


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Oktober 2014)

Erst ist der Feiertag dran


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Erst ist der Feiertag dran



ich fahr morgen nach winterberg und komme am samstag wieder.


----------



## Fail (1. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen nach winterberg und komme am samstag wieder.



Vielleicht sieht man sich, seine Freitag auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (1. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Erst ist der Feiertag dran


Wann denn? 

Gruß
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Wann denn?
> 
> Gruß
> Holland.


Holland trifft Dutsh


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Oktober 2014)

lol


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Oktober 2014)

Leider ist mir was dazwischen gekommen (hatte es geplant für Freitag) aber vielleicht Sonntag


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> aber vielleicht Sonntag



sonntag bin ich dabei


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit, ihr kennt euch doch auch alle recht gut hier in der Umgebung aus. Ich wollte mit einem Kumpel am Samstag mal eine coole Tour durch das Ruhrgebiet fahren. Bis jetzt hab ich aber nicht so recht was schönes finden können. 
Jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für mich? Streckenlänge soll bis 70km max. lang sein und vor allem richtig coole Trails haben. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## free-for-ride (3. Oktober 2014)

Start ist Mülheim Wasserbahnhof, Ruhraufwärts rechte Seite Richtung Essen Kettwig, Trails am Auberg (Unter der hohen Autobahnbrücke), Downhill in Essen Kettwig (am Campingplatz oberhalb Staustufe) und am Baldeneysee (am alten Kohleförderturm).
Die Rechte Ruhrseite Flussaufwärts betrachtet (Duisburg -> Sauerland) bietet eigentlich alles, musst nur die Augen offen halten. Ansonsten wüsste ich für ne Tour im Ruhrgebiet wenig, wenn man mal von Halden absieht. Aber ne Tour soll ja nicht daraus bestehen, von Halde zu Halde zu fahren 
Stell dich nur auf einige Höhenmeter ein, denn wer wo runter will, der muss vorher wo hoch


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! 
Genau sowas meinte ich. Höhenmeter sind erwünscht. Die Abfahrt beginnt nun mal Berg auf  
Dann fahren wir morgen mal mit dem Zug nach Mülheim und starten von da. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Oktober 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Höhenmeter sind erwünscht.


Elfinghauser Schweiz, da gibts welche


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Oktober 2014)

krasse baumaßnahmen... bin mal gespannt wie das endet...

derweil gabs bei mir mal wieder neuen fahrbaren untersatz. das ufo musste weg...

dafür gibts was in RAL7016 (Anthrazitgrau / Wehrmachtsfarbe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2014)

war ne super Runde heute mit Volker und Loki


----------



## mau (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte auch Spaß


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Oktober 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> krasse baumaßnahmen... bin mal gespannt wie das endet...
> 
> derweil gabs bei mir mal wieder neuen fahrbaren untersatz. das ufo musste weg...
> 
> dafür gibts was in RAL7016 (Anthrazitgrau / Wehrmachtsfarbe)


Sieht ganz schön brutal aus das teil! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2014)

mau schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Spaß


  das kann ich mir vorstellen... bist ja immer an uns vorbeigefahren.


----------



## mau (6. Oktober 2014)

joar. Etwas wenig Zeit und wollte mein angepeiltes Pensum schaffen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Oktober 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schön brutal aus das teil!!



ist aber leichter als man denkt und geht, wie die anwesenden bestätigen können sogar bergauf... (was ich mit dem alten witzigerweise nicht geschafft hab )


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2014)

mau schrieb:


> joar. Etwas wenig Zeit und wollte mein angepeiltes Pensum schaffen


 
trotz der vielen Unterhaltungen gestern habe ich mein Pensum geschafft... 6 x S-Line runter.

Loki´s Karre ist super geworden, wäre mir aber zu fett für die Halde.


----------



## toranoxx (7. Oktober 2014)

Hat gestern mal wieder Spaß gemacht, auch ohne Motor


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Oktober 2014)

arthur, is an sich ja auch nicht für halde gedacht... jede strecke auf haniel geht deutlich besser mit´m hardtail... nur die alten knochen schreien nach fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (8. Oktober 2014)

hallo Mädels, alles im Lack?
wie sieht´s denn aus wolltet Ihr nicht auch mal in unsere Richtung kommen?
nächstes Wochenende könnte das Wetter noch mal gut werden…
Gruss Daniel


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hallo Mädels, alles im Lack?
> wie sieht´s denn aus wolltet Ihr nicht auch mal in unsere Richtung kommen?
> nächstes Wochenende könnte das Wetter noch mal gut werden…
> Gruss Daniel


He he... waren wir doch.
mit dem Last Team am "probefahrttag" waren wir bei euch auf den trails


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Oktober 2014)

jaaa, wollte auch erst kommen, hat aber so stark geregnet


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2014)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> jaaa, wollte auch erst kommen, hat aber so stark geregnet


war trocken


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Oktober 2014)

aha...


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2014)

fährt morgen jemand zu Halde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte morgen abend eigentlich mal wieder eine Runde vertragen. 
Ab wann hast du dir vorgestellt zu starten? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2014)

zw. 14 und 15 uhr


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Oktober 2014)

Puh.. Da bin ich noch lange arbeiten... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## mau (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich war grad' :]


----------



## Der Toni (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch :-D


----------



## Noklos (9. Oktober 2014)

mau mau was sagst du zu der unglaublich unglaublichen Entwässerung?


----------



## Cedric999 (10. Oktober 2014)

Puhh ich würde ja auc mal gern auf die Halde...nur weis ich nicht ob ich das mit meinem Bike so machen kann...hab nen 100mm Hrdtail und was ich so sehe in eiren Videos sieht ja schon zeimlich ruppig aus.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. Oktober 2014)

Einfach machen. Bin ich auch am Anfang. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Puhh ich würde ja auc mal gern auf die Halde...nur weis ich nicht ob ich das mit meinem Bike so machen kann...hab nen 100mm Hrdtail und was ich so sehe in eiren Videos sieht ja schon zeimlich ruppig aus.





Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ... jede strecke auf haniel geht deutlich besser mit´m hardtail... nur die alten knochen schreien nach fully


----------



## Cedric999 (10. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


Na dann ist ja gut 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (10. Oktober 2014)

Zur Not geht's auch mitm Hollandrad ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Zur Not geht's auch mitm Hollandrad ;-)


dafür sind die beiden Holländer zuständig


----------



## mau (10. Oktober 2014)

@Noklos  sehr gut  Der kleine Niiiiiiils (heißt doch so, oder?)   war heute schon wieder fleissig. Respekt 
Fahrbar ist das letzte Ding aber immernoch nicht wirklich  Da drückt's einen ordentlich zusammen.
Ach, und die neuen Wellen hätte ich beim ersten mal fast übersehen   aber sonst echt jut.
.... bis auf die Hochschieber


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Oktober 2014)

Geht auch mit 100mm, werde So. warscheinlich mit 100mm Carbon dort sein


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Geht auch mit 100mm, werde So. warscheinlich mit 100mm Carbon dort sein


nimm dein Fully.  

wer kommt heute noch mit ?


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wer kommt heute noch mit ?



wir sind um 14 uhr an der schranke 
*rauf/runter fahrer*


----------



## Holland (11. Oktober 2014)

In meinem Fotoalbum ist schon das neue hollandrad.... :-D
Gruß 
Holland.

Gesendet von unterwegs mit Tapatalk


----------



## mau (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich revidiere meine Aussage  das letzte Ding ist fahrbar. Gut Schwung im letzten Anlieger mitnehmen und schon geht's.
Bissel viel Kompression ... aber wenn man's weiß ist's kein Problem.

Danke Jungs


----------



## Niiils (12. Oktober 2014)

haha jou so heiß ich hier 
jo mit dem richtigen schwung kommt man auf jeden fall rüber, aber so richtig gefällt uns das selber auch noch nicht. ist jetzt ganz okay so und wird erstmal so gelassen,wollen uns aber dann da nochmal was überlegen...mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (12. Oktober 2014)

mau schrieb:


> .... bis auf die Hochschieber



ÖÖYYYY, ist halt nicht jeder so fitt. Ich schiebe auch immer


----------



## Cedric999 (12. Oktober 2014)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> ÖÖYYYY, ist halt nicht jeder so fitt. Ich schiebe auch immer


Muss man um nach ganz oben zu kommen die Trails raufschieben oder kann man auch hoch fahren?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ganz normal die Wege hoch fahren. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Holland (12. Oktober 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Muss man um nach ganz oben zu kommen die Trails raufschieben oder kann man auch hoch fahren?



Bitte NICHT die Trails raufschieben! Sieht man leider viel zu oft.
Ist unfair den anderen gegenüber und eine absolute Spassbremse.

Es gibt je nach Trail ausreichend Möglichkeiten auf relativ flachen Wegen (auch fahrend) wieder nach oben zu kommen: Kreuzweg, Asphaltstraße, LKW-Auffahrt, Auffahrt vom Chinamann, auf der "schwarzen Seite" zum Altar hoch. Was vergessen?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Cedric999 (12. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Bitte NICHT die Trails raufschieben! Sieht man leider viel zu oft.
> Ist unfair den anderen gegenüber und eine absolute Spassbremse.
> 
> Es gibt je nach Trail ausreichend Möglichkeiten auf relativ flachen Wegen (auch fahrend) wieder nach oben zu kommen: Kreuzweg, Asphaltstraße, LKW-Auffahrt, Auffahrt vom Chinamann, auf der "schwarzen Seite" zum Altar hoch. Was vergessen?
> ...


Keine Sorge, haha, ich hätte nicht vorgehabt die Trails rauf zu schieben, ich hätte mich an der Seite durch die Bäume gewurschtelt. 
Aber das finde ich gut das man so viele Wege nach oben hat.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2014)

wie konnte ich nur am sonntag nachmittag zur halde fahren. 
bei der ersten -S-Line abfahrt bin ich einer Fam. mit 3 Kindern und 2 Hunden begegnet, rechts und links nur büsche, kein ausweichen möglich... musste mir von Mutti noch böse erklärungen anhören obwohl ich nicht mal was gesagt habe, habe nur mit dem kopf geschüttelt, das fand sie wohl provozierend.
die zweite abfahrt, vor mir oma und opa mit walking stöcke oma dreht sich um weil sie vom weiten meinen hope freilauf gehört hat, rutscht aus  fällt hin bleibt liegen opa kümmert sich nicht läuft einfach weiter, oma jammert mich an "kommen da noch mehr von euch"
was für ein affentheater mitlerweile auf der strecke... 

also es ist am wochenende bes. am sonntag unerträglich auf der halde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric999 (12. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie konnte ich nur am sonntag nachmittag zur halde fahren.
> bei der erste -S-Line abfahrt bin ich einer Fam. mit 3 Kinder und 2 Hunden begegnet, rechts und links nur büsche, kein ausweichen möglich... musste mir von Mutti noch böse erklärungen anhören obwohl ich nicht mal was gesagt habe, habe nur mit dem kopf geschüttelt, das fand sie wohl provozierend.
> die zweite abfahrt, vor mir oma und opa mit walking stöcke oma dreht sich um weil sie vom weiten meinen hope freilauf gehört hat, rutscht aus  fällt hin bleibt liegen opa kümmert sich nicht läuft einfach weiter, oma jammert mich an "kommen da noch mehr von euch"
> was für ein affentheater mitlerweile auf der strecke...
> ...


Das hört sich ja ziemlich Abenteuerlich an . 
Dann werde ich wohl lieber mal unter der Woche hinfahren, jetzt da ich Urlaub hab


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja ziemlich Abenteuerlich an .
> Dann werde ich wohl lieber mal unter der Woche hinfahren, jetzt da ich Urlaub hab


stichwort des tages... du sagst es, *Abenteuerlich*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Oktober 2014)

jo... und unter der woche gibts helden, die (obwohl man drauf hinweist) dauernd die strecke hochschieben. mittlerweile unfahrbar das ganze.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Oktober 2014)

Ihr erlebt ja Sachen :-D btw: großes Lob an die s-line Architekten. Wird immer besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> großes Lob an die s-line Architekten. Wird immer besser.


ja das wollte ich auch sagen...
Nils und Niklas


----------



## Master_A (13. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt kann man sonntags bei solch einem schönen Wetter es schon knicken auf der Halde zu fahren (zumindest in den Nachmittagsstunden). Es reicht dann nicht mehr nur die Vielbevölkerte Kreuzwegseite auszulassen. 
Man sollte auch meinen, dass dem allgemeinen Hobbywanderer spätestens nach der ersten Kurve es bei der S-Line auffallen sollte, dass es sich wohl nicht um einen Wanderweg handelt, sondern eher um einen Weg für Biker. Aber weit gefehlt. Ich hab ja grundsätzlich nicht mal was dagegen, sofern sie sensibilisiert da runter gehen und einen Freilauf z.B. nicht ignorieren  . Aber was mich stört, dass die dann meistens auch noch frech werden und die andere (vornehmlich dann Biker) beschimpfen.
Aber es gibt auch andere mit denen man super ins Gespräch kommt. Von daher will ich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 
Trotzdem ist es schon ärgerlich, wenn einem sowas wie dem Khujand jetzt passiert.


----------



## skaster (13. Oktober 2014)

Man muss allerdings bei dem ganzen Geschrei berücksichtigen, dass es keine "offizielle" Bikestrecke ist, somit kann es eigentlich auch jedem Wanderer Schei**egal sein was wer denkt. Kann man nicht mehr rechtzeitig bremsen war man zu schnell, wird dann wohl jeder Richter im Falle eines Falles auch so sehen. Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist und ich das genauso sehe wie der Arthur und andere. Im Ernstfall nutzt es nix.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2014)

das genau ist das problem... 
es gibt leute die lassen sich grundsätzlich nicht sagen wo sie lang zu gehen haben.  diese leute (speziell deutsche) wandern auch in somalia  jemen oder afghanistan in den gebirgen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Oktober 2014)

Selbst auf offizieller Strecke wärst im Fälle eines chrashs am arsch weil man der stärkere Verkehrsteilnehmer ist.


----------



## skaster (13. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...  diese leute (speziell deutsche) wandern auch in somalia  jemen oder afghanistan in den gebirgen.


Warum auch nicht? Ist doch schließlich nicht verboten, lediglich ziemlich dumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (13. Oktober 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> Selbst auf offizieller Strecke wärst im Fälle eines chrashs am arsch weil man der stärkere Verkehrsteilnehmer ist.


Nicht zwingend, wenn die Strecke nur für Radfahrer in eine Richtung freigegeben ist und dieses auch beschildert wurde, musst du nicht mehr mit Wanderern rechnen. Als Autofahrer muss ich auch nicht mit Wanderern auf der linken Spur der Autobahn rechnen, auch wenn ich der stärkere Verkehrsteilnehmer bin. Dass es auch dann erst einmal ein Ermittlungsverfahren gibt wenn es zu einem Unfall kommt ist klar, der Ausgang aber nicht.


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Oktober 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> ... Als Autofahrer muss ich auch nicht mit Wanderern auf der linken Spur der Autobahn rechnen, ...


Wander nicht aber Personen die bei einem Unfall helfen!?
http://www.rechtsindex.de/verkehrsrecht/2149-bei-hilfeleistung-auf-der-autobahn-von-auto-erfasst
Und §1 verlangt folgendes egal ob BAB oder ggf. Waldstraße 
Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.

Wir kommen nicht aus der Nummer heraus wenn wir unterwegs sind müssen wir mit anderen Personen rechnen wenn wir den Weg nicht einsehen können müssen wir langsamer werden.
Urteile verlangen das man zum anhalten innerhalb des halben überschaubaren Weges in der Lage ist.

Da helfen auch keine Schilder das man da nur in eine Richtung unterwegs sein darf.


----------



## skaster (14. Oktober 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Wander nicht aber Personen die bei einem Unfall helfen!?
> http://www.rechtsindex.de/verkehrsrecht/2149-bei-hilfeleistung-auf-der-autobahn-von-auto-erfasst
> Und §1 verlangt folgendes egal ob BAB oder ggf. Waldstraße
> Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.
> ...


 Punkt 1 bei einem Unfall ohne wenn und aber: Unfallstelle absichern, da gibt es auch Urteile zu. Wenn also Personen helfen muss die Unfallstelle abgesichert sein und ich kann es erkennen. Und innerhalb der halben Sichtweite muss ich nur halten können, wenn kein Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Das gilt ganz sicher NICHT für Autobahnen, Einbahnstraßen oder mehrspurigen Straßen und Wegen, hier reicht das Anhalten innerhalb der Sichtweite.


----------



## OneWheeler (14. Oktober 2014)

Du hast den Link gelsen?
Wie auch immer ob Halten in Sichtweite oder in der Hälfte davon, spielt nur eine untergeortnete Rolle, wichtig auf den Wegen ist, ich komme vor dem anderen zum Stehen und ich muss immer mit anderen Menschen auf Wegen rechnen. (gehen wir mal wieder von der BAB weg und kommen zu Wegen)
Wenn ich also die S Line fahre und ich kann nicht sehen was hinter der nächsten Kurve ist, muss ich meine Geschwindikeit so wählen, das ich anhalten kann vor dem Hinderniss. Leider wird das auf der S line und allen anderen Wegen nur von wenigen berücksichtigt.
Ich weiß auch das man einige Sprünge nur mit entsprechendem Speed "fahren/fliegen" kann.
Da muss ich halt wissen, das es frei ist...


----------



## skaster (14. Oktober 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Du hast den Link gelsen?
> ...


Ja, ich schon. Mit keinem Wort wird eine Schuld des Autofahrers erwähnt der den "Helfer" angefahren hat. Hier geht es lediglich um Ansprüche die aus einer gesetzlichen Unfallversicherung resultieren.


----------



## OneWheeler (14. Oktober 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> .



aber wir sind uns einig, Biker müssen auf allen Wegen (außerhalb vom Bikepark) mit anderen Wegnutzern und Gegenverkehr rechnen?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man am Ausgang (und auf den einzelnen Etagen) jeweils selbstgedruckte und laminierte Zettel aufhängen die davor warnen dass einem auf der Strecke Biker mit hoher Geschwindigkeit entgegen kommen könnten. Nur so als Idee.


----------



## OneWheeler (14. Oktober 2014)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man am Ausgang (und auf den einzelnen Etagen) jeweils selbstgedruckte und laminierte Zettel aufhängen die davor warnen dass einem auf der Strecke Biker mit hoher Geschwindigkeit entgegen kommen könnten. Nur so als Idee.



Schöne Idee, die RAG freut sich, die hält ja jetzt schon nichts von uns MTB´lern und dann machen wir noch daraufaufmerksam das wir da sind und das wir eine Gefahr darstellen......
Lieber vorsichtiger fahren und immer bereit sein andern auszuweichen oder besser anhalten zu können.
Macht dann etwas weniger Spass, aber dafür noch unsern zukünftigen Kindern und Enkelkindern.
Es gabt und gibt Vorstelluingen der Eigentümer die Bereiche für MTB zusperren......


----------



## skaster (14. Oktober 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> aber wir sind uns einig, Biker müssen auf allen Wegen (außerhalb vom Bikepark) mit anderen Wegnutzern und Gegenverkehr rechnen?


Genau darauf zielte mein Post bezüglich einer ausgewiesenen unidirekten Strecke ab, dass man "nur" auf einer ebensolchen nicht damit rechnen muss, dass einem irgendein Hansel entgegen kommt. 



skaster schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend, wenn die Strecke nur für Radfahrer in eine Richtung freigegeben ist und dieses auch beschildert wurde, musst du nicht mehr mit Wanderern rechnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Oktober 2014)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, die RAG freut sich, die hält ja jetzt schon nichts von uns MTB´lern und dann machen wir noch daraufaufmerksam das wir da sind und das wir eine Gefahr darstellen......
> Lieber vorsichtiger fahren und immer bereit sein andern auszuweichen oder besser anhalten zu können.
> Macht dann etwas weniger Spass, aber dafür noch unsern zukünftigen Kindern und Enkelkindern.
> Es gabt und gibt Vorstelluingen der Eigentümer die Bereiche für MTB zusperren......


Irgendwie wusste ich dass die Idee 2-3 Haken hat.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. Oktober 2014)

die ganze diskussion ist alle 5-10 seiten der fall, geht ins leere, weil jeder festgefahrene meinungen hat.

das da irgendwelche "hobbybergsteiger" sich betätigen, okay...
aber mal ehrlich, ich muss an dem intellekt meiner mitmenschen (und mitbiker) zweifeln, wenn dauernd paar hansel die strecke
hochschieben, obwohl man es ihnen mehrfach sagt, es doch bitte zu lassen.  aber schön das die dann (schon beobachtet) mit vollgas
auf letzter rille da runter zimmern, damit se auch schön überall drüberwhippen können. unsereiner kann dann wegen dieser vollärsche schön vorsichtig fahren, weil man se sonst ummäht.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2014)

herrlich... dienstag 14 uhr niemand auf der -S-Line  
die abfahrt ist* so göttlich* geworden, es macht einfach super viel spass. 

kurze frage an die erbauer Niklas/Nils, ich springe ja 80% der kicker auf der -S-Line, aber manchmal habe ich auch neulinge dabei denen ich die -S-Linen zeige, da sag ich immer erst mal die chicken ways fahren, leider sind genau diese chickenways unschön bzw. nicht liebevoll gebaut und meist voller pfützen... kann ich darf ich diese chickenways schöner modelieren und die pfützen zukippen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> kurze frage an die erbauer


das ich sowas *nach 20 jahre fahren und bauen* auf der halde haniel ein paar 20 jährige fragen muss  

aber aus respekt mache ich das


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ich sowas *nach 20 jahre fahren und bauen* auf der halde haniel ein paar 20 jährige fragen muss
> 
> aber aus respekt mache ich das


1. Fragen kostet nix
2. las doch auch mal die "anderen"_(den vortritt)_ was bauen, und schone mal dein _(alten)_Rücken


----------



## Holland (14. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ... kann ich darf ich diese chickenways schöner modelieren und die pfützen zukippen.



Von mir aus genehmigt. Mit dem Fettrad rumpelts doch etwas unangenehm... 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Von mir aus genehmigt. Mit dem Fettrad rumpelts doch etwas unangenehm...
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


aach du wühlst da immer alles auf ?


----------



## Noklos (14. Oktober 2014)

Klar, sehr gerne sogar. Im Herbst/Winter zeigt sich eh, an welchen Stellen nachgebessert werden muss wegen des Wassers. Wir werden dann natürlich auch noch einmal alles ausbessern, so gut wir können 

Bis dahin, man sieht sich auf den Trails


----------



## PoisonB (14. Oktober 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Klar, sehr gerne sogar.


Uhhh.


----------



## Holland (15. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aach du wühlst da immer alles auf ?



Naja, Hochschieben soll man ja nicht. Und beim Hochfahren passiert's dann eben... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## PoisonB (15. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Naja, Hochschieben soll man ja nicht. Und beim Hochfahren passiert's dann eben...
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



GEILER Panzer


----------



## Holland (15. Oktober 2014)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe der S-line ist topp. vielen Dank an die Trailbuilder.
hoffen wir mal das da nicht wiede jemand falsche kreative kräfte anlegt.
an den hühnerwegen fehlt es noch etwas an pepp und shape. da geht noch was.

gruss
holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2014)

sooo... hab heute auf der -S-Line ein paar pfützen entwässert/zugekippt. 
an einigen stellen die  bremswellen entfernt, und ein paar chicken ways ausgebessert.


----------



## MongooseRide (19. Oktober 2014)

Moin... 
Heute einer aufen Berg unterwegs ???


----------



## Holland (19. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sooo... hab heute auf der -S-Line ein paar pfützen entwässert/zugekippt.
> an einigen stellen die  bremswellen entfernt, und ein paar chicken ways ausgebessert.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2014)

Holland schrieb:


>


was hat es sich nun mit "*Team Bergarbeiter*" auf sich geht da noch was, oder NIX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (19. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> was hat es sich nun mit "*Team Bergarbeiter*" auf sich geht da noch was, oder NIX



Die Gemeinschaft wartet auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt Ihres Comebacks. Alle warten auf das Signal des letzten Steigers (M::: ). Ich denke, dass es so weit sein wird, wenn sich 29er und 650B als die falsche Richtung herausgestellt haben. Dann ist wird es Zeit, wieder ans Tageslicht aufzusteigen. Problematisch wird allerdings, dass die Trikots von einst kaum einem noch passen. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. Oktober 2014)

keil ein nähen lassen  und back to the future


----------



## 2Pac (20. Oktober 2014)

von gestern


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Oktober 2014)

gut das Artur dir einen Anker besorgt, damit du auch mal rechtzeitig anhalten kannst


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> gut das Artur dir einen Anker besorgt, damit du auch mal rechtzeitig anhalten kannst


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm... fährt keiner mehr ?


----------



## OneWheeler (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

klar wird noch gefahren gestern schätze da waren um die 8 Biker zur gleichen Zeit da wie ich, alle mit Licht.
aber dein Bild ist älter wie eine Woche, denn da war es noch hell und warm.


----------



## Holland (29. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hmmm... fährt keiner mehr ?



War am Sonntag oben. S-Line war schmoddig, bin deshalb nach der zweiten Abfahrt über Chinamann runter und dann weiter. Zudem gab es ganz oben irgendeinen Vereinsevent der unzählige Biker auf die Halde gelotst hat.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Oktober 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hmmm... fährt keiner mehr ?



wieso fahren, wenn fliegen viel geiler is??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Freitag frei und will mir evtl. die Halde mal angucken.
Wo parkt man denn am besten?


----------



## Cedric999 (29. Oktober 2014)

Gibts dahin eigentlich gute Bahnverbindungen? Oder bUs?


----------



## Deleted 324112 (29. Oktober 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe Freitag frei und will mir evtl. die Halde mal angucken.
> Wo parkt man denn am besten?



An der Kirchhellener Str. gibt es einen kleinen Parkplatz.

Gesetzte Markierung
bei Halde Haniel, Fernewaldstraße, 46242 Bottrop
http://goo.gl/maps/vDDF8

Einen winzigen in einem kleinen Wohngebiet und direkt am Kreuzweg

Gesetzte Markierung
bei Birkhahnstraße 29, 46145 Oberhausen
http://goo.gl/maps/2CfSw

Und zuletzt auf dem Parkplatz der Zeche Haniel etwas Abseits

Gesetzte Markierung
bei Fernewaldstraße 363, 46242 Bottrop
http://goo.gl/maps/MKtfC

~dB~


----------



## Deleted 324112 (29. Oktober 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Gibts dahin eigentlich gute Bahnverbindungen? Oder bUs?



Da kann ich nur aus der Richtung Oberhausen-Sterkrade dienen.

Bahn: Bhf Oberhausen-Sterkrade
(Von hier mit dem Bike, dann sind die Muskeln schön warm aber mit der Gefahr keine Lust mehr zu haben auf die Halde zu fahren)

Vom Bhf Oberhausens-Sterkrade mit dem Buss:

Linie 952 (bis Everslohstr.)
Linie 962 (bis Kleekamp)

~dB~


----------



## skaster (29. Oktober 2014)

derBraeske schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur aus der Richtung Oberhausen-Sterkrade dienen.
> 
> Bahn: Bhf Oberhausen-Sterkrade
> (Von hier mit dem Bike, dann sind die Muskeln schön warm aber mit der Gefahr keine Lust mehr zu haben auf die Halde zu fahren)
> ...


Das sind gerade mal 5 Km, wenn einem dann schon die Lust vergeht weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht Heli-Biken? Ich habe knapp 28 Km und mache das ab und an mit dem Enduro.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Oktober 2014)

viel mehr bedenken hätte ich im falle eines defekts die 5km heim zu schieben... hatte ich nun 2x in folge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MongooseRide (29. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt am Wochenende wird wieder gefahren....


----------



## Deleted 324112 (29. Oktober 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Das sind gerade mal 5 Km, wenn einem dann schon die Lust vergeht weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht Heli-Biken? Ich habe knapp 28 Km und mache das ab und an mit dem Enduro.



Ich wollte es nur anmerken und war auch mehr Ironisch gemeint. Ich habe meine Base auf dem Weg.. kann ja ziehen wenn es den Postweg hoch geht.  

~dB~


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2014)

sehr seifig die -S-Line  





Hab heute nur 2 auf/abfahrten geschafft.


----------



## Der Toni (31. Oktober 2014)

Wird am Woende besser.


----------



## TheDeep (31. Oktober 2014)

mit dem sb16 ab essen oder bottrop bis hegestr. von da kann man zu Halde fast spucken


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Wird am Woende besser.


genaaaaaaaaau... bin morgen wieder oben


----------



## MongooseRide (31. Oktober 2014)

Nabend.... 
Wann seit ihr morgen ca aufen Berg unterwegs?


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2014)

MR
morgen mittag/nachmittag.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2014)

gut zu fahren heute die -S- Line 
bei der 4ten abfahrt habe ich runter 76 sek. gebraucht... 5te und 6te war ich vom gefühl her sogar schneller .
7te rauf/runter war ich schon platt


----------



## MongooseRide (1. November 2014)

Waren heute auf hoppenbruch.... 
Bike ins Auto und ab da runter.... Und was ist passiert die hintere Achse zu Hause vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MongooseRide (5. November 2014)

Nabend.... 
Ist von euch einer am Sonntag auf Hoppenbruch unterwegs?
Gruß Tim


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2014)




----------



## Der Toni (8. November 2014)

Ich war´s nich... hab zwar auch ne Kurzhaarfrisur, aber ich schieb niemals hoch. Habe heute zwei Hochschiebern den rechten Weg gezeigt.


----------



## der Digge (8. November 2014)

Man kommt übrigens von allen Etagen auf denen die größeren Sprünge stehen easy in dem man in der Ebene ein paar Meter weiter rollt zur Straße und so entspannt auf kürzestem Wege wieder zum Einstieg.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2014)




----------



## stuk (8. November 2014)

Leute gibt es.....
sollen doch alle friedlich miteinader Spaß haben und Abfahrten nicht behindern.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2014)




----------



## the_simon (9. November 2014)

Heute jemand um halb4 oben anzutreffen?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (9. November 2014)

Ich habe mich heute auch ein wenig auf der Halde ausgepowert. Bin absolut kein Downhiller, hab aber mal ne Frage. Die S-Line beginnt an den grünen Containern? Bzw. geht dort entlang querfeldein bergab? Da würde ich in 100 Jahren nicht runter fahren  Interessiert mich einfach mal wo ihr da lang düst. Ein paar Mann mit fetten Fullys habe ich ja gesehen.


----------



## stuk (9. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war hölle heute... 1000 mann aufe -S-Line


Kommt daher das ihr auch gut Werbung macht für eure Halde,  außerdem ist von ela noch einiges in der Nachbarschaft nicht fahrbar.

in E.K. war es heute sehr entspannt.


----------



## the_simon (9. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war hölle heute... 1000 mann aufe -S-Line



oja


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

war heut nicht nur auf haniel proppevoll... heute hoppenbruch gewesen, hammer was da los war... sah aus wie nen ganz normaler bikeparktag in warstein.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

wegen dem pöbeln? ja... hatte heut mit MongooseRide gequatscht, aber der wusste auch nich was da los war... kp wer das gewesen sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

welches bike??


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

lässt sich dann meist leichter auseinander halten. mir gehts eh am after vorbei. durfte mir hier im forum letzte tage anhören, das ich ja nach der "peinlichen show in wuppertal beim rennen den ball flach halten solle"... krass wie manche leute von einem tag direkt sagen können, was man drauf hat und was nich... aber die ganzen proleten sollen sich mal einmal richtig platt machen, das se kurz vorm rolli stehen und dann reden wa weiter...


----------



## MongooseRide (9. November 2014)

Nabend.... 
Ne du kein Plan wenn du meinst. Ich kenn auch nur ein paar Leute vom sehen her.. Und wir waren gestern und heute auf Hoppenbruch unterwegs....


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich rede nicht mehr weiter, das ist mir nun zu blöd... das nächste mal werde ich mit Arthur oben sein.



öh? schizophren??

was mir im kopf rumschwirrt, links und rechts von der aktuellen s-line sind doch alte streckenparts von älteren bauprojekten. ist da denn die möglichkeit und interesse evtl alternativlines zu legen? denke das würd die strecke etwas entlasten und mehr vielfalt bringen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Arthur mein Neffe
> bitte nix mehr buddel und bauen... DANKE



musste mir mal beim nächsten mal auseinander puzzlen...

habe mir jetzt die tage 2 legale MTB halden angesehen... auffällig waren die fehlenden doubles auf beiden halden (halte die jumpline auf hoppenbruch da mal aussen vor)... alle sprünge waren als kicker, drops oder tables ausgebaut.

gibt ein wenig zu denken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2014)




----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> lässt sich dann meist leichter auseinander halten. mir gehts eh am after vorbei. durfte mir hier im forum letzte tage anhören, das ich ja nach der "peinlichen show in wuppertal beim rennen den ball flach halten solle"... krass wie manche leute von einem tag direkt sagen können, was man drauf hat und was nich... aber die ganzen proleten sollen sich mal einmal richtig platt machen, das se kurz vorm rolli stehen und dann reden wa weiter...


Solche Aussagen sind ja mal voll daneben sowas wünscht man doch keinem.Mehr als Respekt los.Schalt mal die Birne.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

ich sag deinen namen ja nur, weiss ich doch nich, obs da noch einen gibt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. November 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind ja mal voll daneben sowas wünscht man doch keinem.Mehr als Respekt los.Schalt mal die Birne.
> 
> liteville 301 MK8



bevor so nen spruch nomma kommt mit "schalt mal deine birne"... wünschen tu ich sowas keinem, nur traurig, das es viele bubis nicht checken, das man nach solchen sachen ruhiger wird und dann halt nicht da runterknallt mit (ausgeschalteter) birne. und ganz nebenbei, ich wollte nur darauf anspielen, was MIR passiert ist! 

haben wir nu bashingtime ma wieder oder was??


----------



## MirSch (10. November 2014)

---


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2014)




----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. November 2014)

Ich diskutiere ab heute hier auch nimmer, der nächste der meint die Strecke als Werkstatt zu nutzen kriegt dann halt mal ne ansage... Fehlt bald noch das man mitten auf der Piste anfängt zu Grillen. Ganz ehrlich, sowas hab ich auf keiner anderen Halde bisher erlebt, was auf haniel abgeht...

Nebenbei: ich mache keine Werbung für die Halde, diejenigen die dort regelmäßig die Strecke hochschieben sind zu 95% keine leute die neu an den Spots sind. Man weißt drauf hin, kriegt dann oftmals nen dummen spruch...

@ mirsch: ich denke mal wir beide kennen uns auch schon lange genug das du weißt das ich keinem sowas wünsche. Wollte mit dem ganzen nur (ok, Vllt auf eine krasse Art und Weise, gebe ich zu) klarstellen, das solch Erlebnisse einen schon prägen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (10. November 2014)

---


----------



## Dutshlander (10. November 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


> @KHUJAND , @Loki_bottrop :  die Aufregung bringt niemanden nach vorn.


nee nach unten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. November 2014)

MirSch schrieb:


> Bei euren Posts fragt man sich halt nur von wem die Aggression ausgeht, zumal hier glaube ich die wenigsten die da im Weg stehen mitlesen. Real kennt man euch eigentlich auch anders, da passt das IBC-Geschreibsel nicht wirklich zu.



es wird, wie man mal wieder sieht, auch viel in den falschen hals bekommen. ich wette mit dir, das die gleiche diskussion live sicher nicht so ausgeartet wäre.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. November 2014)

Hi,
was ist den hier los, habt ihr alle schon eure Winterdepresion?
Wenn es voller ist kann mal halt nicht so fahren wie gewohnt, ich glaube nicht das da einer auf den "festen Wegen" unterwegs ist um uns/euch zu ärgern.
Im Stau kann man sich auch ärgern, es es diesen gibt, nur man ist Teil des selben.
Leider ist die S-Line an einigen Stellen so gesetzt, das man nur wenig Einblick auf das Geschehen hinter Kurven hat.
Hier muss dann gerade wenn es voll ist mal etwas vorsichtiger gefahren werden gilt aber genau so für die Lange Abfahrt zum ehemaligem Gutshof, auch da fahren einige so als gäbe es dort keine anderen Nutzer.

Bedenken müssen wir alle, das der Eigentümer es nicht gerne sieht, das dort gefahren wird und das verändern der Landschaft ohne Zustimmung der ULB und des Eigentümers sogar verboten ist.
Das Radfahren abseits von "festen Wegen" ist in NRW nun einmal nicht erlbaut.

Das was aktuell da auf der Halde läuft, kommt bei den Nichtbikern garnicht gut an denn, hier lesen auch Leute von den Ämtern und der Eigentümer mit.

Bei Googel und den Eingaben: Halde Haniel MTB liegt dieses Forum auf Platz 4


----------



## Der Toni (11. November 2014)

Ich glaube kaum ,daß der Kindergarten hier jemanden von außerhalb interessiert.


----------



## toranoxx (11. November 2014)

Vielleicht solltet ihr die ganzen Posts einfach mal löschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (11. November 2014)

toranoxx schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr die ganzen Posts einfach mal löschen!


Gute Idee


----------



## Der Toni (11. November 2014)

Jetzt geht´s aber los . Seid ihr von allen guten Geistern verlassen. Posts löschen, weil evtl. jemand anders mitlesen könnte. Komme mir so langsam wie in nem schlechten Stasi-Film vor. Kommt ma wieder bei hier.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. November 2014)

Wieso nich am besten alles hier löschen, die Strecke mit Ästen und so abtarnen und jeden erschießen der drüber redet? <Sarkasmus>


----------



## PoisonB (11. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



so überlassen wir die *s-line* diesen Halbstarken ?   viel bla bla und nichts passiert.


----------



## toastet (11. November 2014)

sagt mal, gibts eigentlich irgendwo nen komplettes video von der s-line onboard? so als winterunterhaltung


----------



## PoisonB (15. November 2014)

Sind hier alle von einem _Mundtot _gemacht worden ?


----------



## roadspeedy (15. November 2014)

Waren grad noch oben unterwegs kurz vor der Dunkelheit. Da haben wir noch 2 gesehen auf der S-Line. 
Sind die hier auch unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. November 2014)

wie sahen die aus?? war auch mit nem kumpel (er mit canyon torque, ich mit intense m3) auf der s-line unterwegs... gottseidank erst bei der letzten abfahrt gabs wieder disco am ersten double (lautes kofferradio) und natürlich mal wieder die streckenhochschieber... ich glaub, die sterben auch nicht aus oder checken es schlußendlich nicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Waren grad noch oben unterwegs kurz vor der Dunkelheit. Da haben wir noch 2 gesehen auf der S-Line.
> Sind die hier auch unterwegs?


was war denn los ?


----------



## Cedric999 (15. November 2014)

Gibts eigentlch eine gute anbindung mit Bus oder Bahn zur Halde? Kann mit dem Auto ( gerade in der Inspektion) nicht zur Halde und wollte mal schauen ob es gute Anbindungen da hin gibt....habe bisher aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (15. November 2014)

Ach du jeh. Jetzt verstehe ich ja garnix mehr. So langsam wie ihr unterwegs ward ist das doch voll harmlos. Warum meckern so langsame Fahranfänger über schiebenden Radfahrer?
Ich war seit längerem wieder oben. Das Auffrischen steht der Strecke mal echt super. Besten Danke an die Schuftenden.


----------



## norranz (15. November 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Ach du jeh. Jetzt verstehe ich ja garnix mehr. So langsam wie ihr unterwegs ward ist das doch voll harmlos. Warum meckern so langsame Fahranfänger über schiebenden Radfahrer?



Ohne Worte. Vielleicht stört es ja gerade die Anfänger? Und vielleicht waren wir ja nur so langsam weil man nie weiß, ob noch einer hinter der nächten Kurve rumschiebt?

Denk mal drüber nach....

Also mir geht dieses ewige geschiebe auf dem Trail und die Diskussionen darüber auf den Keks.
Ich war bisher immer so nett die "könner" vor zulassen, um denen ne ungestörte Abfahrt zu ermöglichen.
Im Gegenzug kommen genau die einem Schiebend entgegen.Im Zukunft werde ich das halt nicht mehr machen.
Ansonsten freue ich mich über jede ungestörte Abfahrt und reg mich nicht mehr über "Beratungsresistente-Trailhochschieber" auf.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2014)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Ach du jeh. Jetzt verstehe ich ja garnix mehr. So langsam wie ihr unterwegs ward ist das doch voll harmlos. Warum meckern so langsame Fahranfänger über schiebenden Radfahrer?



ist das jetzt ernst gemeint´? hast du getrunken ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. November 2014)

da muss sich ma wieder wer profilieren... 

sorry mirsch und der rest, aber das muss ma sein... 

wenn man hinter jeder kurve, jedem busch spacken erwarten muss, die auf der strecke hochschieben, grillen, am bike schrauben oder was weiss ich da machen, meinst, da pflüge ich runter als wenns kein morgen gibt?? am ende wird geheult, weil mans bike im gesicht hat. auch nich gut... 

BTW: man hats mir grad zumindest bestätigt, das es sich nicht nur um "trailtouristen" sondern eher um die locals handelt, die beratungsresistent die trails hochschieben. zumindest sieht man doch immer wieder die gleichen gestalten dabei.

und wieder einmal: genau DAS ist ein vornehmliches problem was wir auf der haniel und vorallem auf der S-Line haben. auf halde norddeutschland z.b. hat man neben der eigentlichen piste einen kleinen trampelpfad, wo man ziemlich direkt die strecke hochkommt (sehr geile idee, wenn auch übelst kraftraubend), auf hoppenbruch sieht man hochschiebende auch eher weniger... wieso also auf haniel?? immer wieder das gleiche...


----------



## Cedric999 (15. November 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlch eine gute anbindung mit Bus oder Bahn zur Halde? Kann mit dem Auto ( gerade in der Inspektion) nicht zur Halde und wollte mal schauen ob es gute Anbindungen da hin gibt....habe bisher aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden.


Damit das hier nicht ganz ausatet frag ich nochmal um schlimmeres und Verwarnungen zu verhindern .


----------



## norranz (15. November 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Damit das hier nicht ganz ausatet frag ich nochmal um schlimmeres und Verwarnungen zu verhindern .



Ach, das ist hier der ganz normale Wahnsinn.
Sachlich kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Ich fahr immer mit dem Fahrrad! 
Schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da hat jemand ne Anbindung vom Bahnhof Sterkrade beschrieben. Da musste dann aber ca. 15 min strampeln. Wenn man kein DH Bike fährt, sollte das aber kein Problem sein.
Normale Bushaltestellen gibt es in der Nähe auch. Wie da die Anbindung ist, kann ich dir aber nicht beantworten. Ich weiß nichtmal wie die heißen. 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. November 2014)

stimmt, da wäre interessant, wo du her kommst...


----------



## Cedric999 (15. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> stimmt, da wäre interessant, wo du her kommst...


Kome aus Essen Schönebeck, Grenze Borbeck.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. November 2014)

uih, das is gurkerei... ich schau ma eben was das für ne haltestelle da is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BusterCB (16. November 2014)

@Cedric999
Mal hochschieben..... (Nicht auf dem Trail selbstverständlich)



derBraeske schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur aus der Richtung Oberhausen-Sterkrade dienen.
> 
> Bahn: Bhf Oberhausen-Sterkrade
> (Von hier mit dem Bike, ca 15min überwiegend leicht bergauf)
> ...



Ein KTWR auf der Halde  Spar dir den Buss und mach Punkte für dein WP-Team


----------



## Cedric999 (16. November 2014)

Danke, ich glaube da werde ich wohl doch noch warten müssen bis ich wieder auf die Halde kann. 
Ich müsste mindestens 3 mal umsteigen


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Danke, ich glaube da werde ich wohl doch noch warten müssen bis ich wieder auf die Halde kann.
> Ich müsste mindestens 3 mal umsteigen



 pussy  
*Dutshlander * kommt aus Frintrop mit dem Rad zur Halde.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2014)

Hier steht heute die -S-Line (Bild von 1996)


----------



## Holland (16. November 2014)

BusterCB schrieb:


> @Cedric999
> Spar dir den Buss und mach Punkte für dein WP-Team



Sind keine 14 Kilometer, mit ein kurzen Umwegen wäre das auch ohne großen Strassenverkehr zu fahren...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## BusterCB (16. November 2014)

Von Sterkrade gibt es da einen recht netten Weg ohne viel Straße (ganz ohne geht's leider nicht).

Wenn ich jetzt von Essen-Borbeck Mitte ausgehe ist das auch nicht die Welt.

Essen - Oberhausen-Borbeck - bei Haus Ripshorst über den Kanal - Olga - Trasse - Golfplatz - Trasse - Halde

~Buster~

@Holland 
Nice to meet you again, one of my fav Singlespeeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (16. November 2014)

Hey beruhigt Euch mal eine wenig überm Winter und startet alle mal lockerer in 2015....

Wir hatten in E vor ein paar Jahren auch öfter mal "Disco" und Grillen am trail....Das Ergebniss war das die Forstbehörde viel strenger wurde als zu den entspannten lockeren Zeiten. Zum Glück ist es wieder ruhiger und friedlicher geworden.


----------



## Big Drop 18 (16. November 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Kome aus Essen Schönebeck, Grenze Borbeck.



Du kannst mit dem SB16 nach Bottrop zum ZOB fahren und von da aus weiter mit der Line 251 (Richtung Kirchhellen Schneiderstraße) und an der Haltestelle "Abzweig Haniel" raus.
Alternativ gehen auch die Linien 979 (Richtung Sterkrade Bahnhof) und 261 (Richtung Eigen Markt über Fuhlenbrock). Bei beiden müsstest du dann an der Haltestelle "Heinrich-Heine Straße" aussteigen. Der 261er fährt auch vom Bottrop HBF ab, wenn du mit dem Zug besser nach Bottrop kommst.

(Auf Oberhausener Seite gibts auch noch die Haltestellen "Kleekamp/Fernewaldstraße", "Venn" & "Everslohstraße", aber mit welchen Linien man da hinkommt weiß ich nicht und wenn du aus Essen kommst ists glaube ich eh besser über Bottrop zu fahren)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. November 2014)

stuk schrieb:


> Hey beruhigt Euch mal eine wenig überm Winter und startet alle mal lockerer in 2015....
> 
> Wir hatten in E vor ein paar Jahren auch öfter mal "Disco" und Grillen am trail....Das Ergebniss war das die Forstbehörde viel strenger wurde als zu den entspannten lockeren Zeiten. Zum Glück ist es wieder ruhiger und friedlicher geworden.



sag das mal den unbelehrbaren...

heut die aufnahmen von gestern gesichtet, also nen halben meter weiter zur seite und den typ, der aufm trail meinte, sms zu tippern, hätt ich voll mitgenommen...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> den unbelehrbaren...



das waren Zeiten 




MX Fahrer 1996


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. November 2014)

ach, so nen vogel mit ner MX war gestern auch da oben am rumeiern...


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ach, so nen vogel mit ner MX war gestern auch da oben am rumeiern...


rumeiern... heut zu Tage.

 früher waren die MXer voll korrekt, haben den MTB Leuten nix kaputt gemacht.


----------



## BusterCB (16. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ach, so nen vogel mit ner MX war gestern auch da oben am rumeiern...



Hat der auch den Trail hochgeschoben, dort ein Fahrerlager aufgeschlagen oder vielleicht sogar die Zündkerzen gewechselt. LoL (sorry musste einfach mal sein)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. November 2014)

willst das nächste mal videobeweise?? aber scheinbar finden das einige wie du sogar noch lustig...
wenn es irgendwann ma kracht, dann is das geheule gross. aber dann sind immer die anderen schuld (aufpassen und so)

glaub ich fahr morgen auch ma verkehrt rum auf die autobahn, sollen die anderen doch einfach aufpassen...




...nebenbei, wer es immer noch nich kapiert: SARKASMUS!!


----------



## BusterCB (16. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ...nebenbei, wer es immer noch nich kapiert: SARKASMUS!!



da ist ja das Stichwort  

Sicherlich ist es unschön und nicht besonders förderlich wenn etwas auf der Halde passiert und da ist es egal ob es auf ein Trail (S-Linie, Schwarzer Trail), auf den normalen Zuwegen oder sonst wo. Zumal wir auf der Halde nur freundlich geduldet werden. (Wie @OneWheeler seit gefühlten 20 Jahren immer wieder gerne und richtig betont: Fahren abseits der festen Wege ist nicht erlaubt). Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Mit etwas Vernunft sollte das doch zu machen sein.

Ich benötige kein Videobewies was auf der Halde abgeht, dass bekomme ich schon seit über 15 Jahren aktiv mit. Allerdings, die Art und Weise wie das Thema hier behandelt wird ist mehr als Kontraproduktiv weil sich inzwischen schon einige "Haldentrolls" einen Heidenspass draus machen jetzt erst recht die Trails hochzuschieben.

Es ist leider so: 
1. Vorsichtig fahren. 
2. Reden, reden, reden und zwar vor Ort und nicht hier im Forum (auch wenn es nervig ist immer wieder gegen Windmühlen zu reden, es dauert, von heute auf morgen wirst sich da nichts dran ändern.). 
3. Absichern (Leute postieren die die Schnittpunkte der Trails sichern um anderen eine schöne Abfahrt zu bescheren) 
4. Zusammenhalten (auf Dauer werden die Leute merken, dass sich die Meute auf der Halde positiv organisiert) 
5. Freundlich bleiben (keine Drohungen ala "Ich bring da jemanden mit... usw)

ich bin gerne bereit meinen Teil auf einer vernünftigen Basis beizutragen auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich niemals den einen oder anderen Trail fahren werde. Es geht mir um die Sache, inbesondere den Fahrspass und die MTB-Gemeinschaft auf bzw um die Halde.

@OneWheeler: Was ist eigentlich aus deinen Gesprächen mit dem Haldeninhabern im Bezug auf legale Trails geworden. Mein letzter Stand (vor .. hust ..hust 7 Jahren) sah doch ganz gut aus. 

at last: Ich will hier niemanden auf die Füsse treten, aber Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht. Also .. hin und wieder das Lachen nicht vergessen.

~Buster~


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. November 2014)

BusterCB schrieb:


> da ist ja das Stichwort
> 
> Sicherlich ist es unschön und nicht besonders förderlich wenn etwas auf der Halde passiert und da ist es egal ob es auf ein Trail (S-Linie, *Schwarzer Trail*)



 welcher soll das bitte sein?? 



BusterCB schrieb:


> Allerdings, die Art und Weise wie das Thema hier behandelt wird ist mehr als Kontraproduktiv weil sich inzwischen schon einige "Haldentrolls" einen Heidenspass draus machen jetzt erst recht die Trails hochzuschieben.



man hats ja anfangs noch versucht auf freundliche art zu regeln, auch vor ort... aber da kann man auch mit nem primaten reden, der checkts wohl eher...



BusterCB schrieb:


> Es ist leider so:
> 1. Vorsichtig fahren.
> 2. Reden, reden, reden und zwar vor Ort und nicht hier im Forum (auch wenn es nervig ist immer wieder gegen Windmühlen zu reden, es dauert, von heute auf morgen wirst sich da nichts dran ändern.).
> 3. Absichern (Leute postieren die die Schnittpunkte der Trails sichern um anderen eine schöne Abfahrt zu bescheren)
> ...



zu
1. mach ich bereits, da heissts dann: "fahranfänger, runtereiern, da passiert dann ja nix, können wir hochschieben...
2. siehe oben... selbst mein 7 jähriger sohn begreift schneller... 
3. ok... schlepp ich dann demnächst meine ganze familie als streckenposten mit... 
4. grüppchenbildung haste ja eh dauernd... hier sinds dann die coolen die da runterbügeln wie das letzte und die "anfänger"... 
5. das sowieso... auch wenns schwer ist...



BusterCB schrieb:


> @OneWheeler: Was ist eigentlich aus deinen Gesprächen mit dem Haldeninhabern im Bezug auf legale Trails geworden. Mein letzter Stand (vor .. hust ..hust 7 Jahren) sah doch ganz gut aus.



ich würd fast behaupten, das der blick in meine glaskugel sagt, das sowas solange nicht passieren wird, wie die halde in der obhut der RAG ist. ebenfalls halte ich die strecke, so wie sie aktuell da steht für nicht legalisierungsfähig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BusterCB (16. November 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> welcher soll das bitte sein??



Ich nenne der Trail am Kreuzweg immer den Schwarzen da er einer der ersten Abfahrten neben den festen Wegen ist.



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> man hats ja anfangs noch versucht auf freundliche art zu regeln, auch vor ort... aber da kann man auch mit nem primaten reden, der checkts wohl eher...



der erste Teil .. löblich. der zweite Teil mit dem Primaten .. lass sowas einfach weg, dass bringt nur böses Blut und hey.. da stehen wir doch drüber als dreckige MTBiker (wo der Schlamm nicht aus der Dose kommt). Wir haben Hirn wo andere eine Luftpumpe brauchen um die Gehirnerbse in Bewegung zu bekommen. 





Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> 3. ok... schlepp ich dann demnächst meine ganze familie als streckenposten mit...
> 4. grüppchenbildung haste ja eh dauernd... hier sinds dann die coolen die da runterbügeln wie das letzte und die "anfänger"...



Erkennst du den Wiederspruch in deiner Aussage  Warum nicht zusammen anstatt jeder für sich.  



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> 5. das sowieso... auch wenns schwer ist...



Na wenn es einfach wäre hätten wir ja nix zum lachen im Forum  also ich bitte dich  



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich würd fast behaupten, das der blick in meine glaskugel sagt, das sowas solange nicht passieren wird, wie die halde in der obhut der RAG ist. ebenfalls halte ich die strecke, so wie sie aktuell da steht für nicht legalisierungsfähig...



Würde mich dennoch freuen von @OneWheeler ein Update zu bekommen  (Ist halt so eine alte DIMBo Geschichte)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. November 2014)

BusterCB schrieb:


> Ich nenne der Trail am Kreuzweg immer den Schwarzen da er einer der ersten Abfahrten neben den festen Wegen ist.



ah, okay, den lasse ich mit blick auf fussgänger mittlerweile aus





BusterCB schrieb:


> der erste Teil .. löblich. der zweite Teil mit dem Primaten .. lass sowas einfach weg, dass bringt nur böses Blut und hey.. da stehen wir doch drüber als dreckige MTBiker (wo der Schlamm nicht aus der Dose kommt). Wir haben Hirn wo andere eine Luftpumpe brauchen um die Gehirnerbse in Bewegung zu bekommen.



genau das ist ja das problem... scheinbar haperts da dann... die info scheint anzukommen, verarbeitet zu werden und dann als unwichtig oder *uns gehört ja eh die strecke weil wir die coolsten sind* in ablage A geworfen zu werden...

an einigen stellen würde es sogar gehen, das man die strecke in 2 richtungen betreiben kann, jedoch sind einige stellen einfach null einsehbar, da brauch ich mir keine gedanken drum machen, mal bissl tempo für die dickeren sprünge aufzunehmen... kein bock da auf nen zusammenstoss


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2014)

BusterCB schrieb:


> (keine Drohungen ala "Ich bring da jemanden mit... usw)



  Gut aufgepasst...  

PS: es war keine drohung


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. November 2014)

Ich war gestern mit 'nem Kollegen auch mal wieder auf der S-Line. Wird echt immer besser.  Wir haben nur vor dem ersten "Roadgap" (der Sprung über 'ne alte DH-Linie) 'ne kleine Kerbe zum Hang hin gemacht damit die riesige Fütze die sich gebildet hat etwas ablaufen kann. Sollte niemanden behindern, entwässert aber ordentlich. Ansonsten muss ich sagen dass mir die neuen Bodenwellen gut gefallen - auch wenn ich noch nicht sicher bin wie ich die am besten in Zukunft fahren will/werde/kann. Muss mal schauen, laden auf jeden Fall zum üben ein die zu durchsurfen (leichter gesagt als getan). Und schön leer war es gestern. *gg*


----------



## BusterCB (17. November 2014)

So .. nachdem Ich meine SRAM X0 Grip Shifter zerbröselt hatte (X0 Shifter + grobmotorischer Psychobilly = passen nicht zusammen) und 5 Tage auf die Trigger warten musste, heute wieder ein Besuch auf dat Halde.

Unten eine wilde Meute MTB-Kids mit Betreuer.. oben @Der Toni und ein paar Leutchen die so freundlich waren mit ihren NW-Stöckern das Laub von den Pisten zu sammeln  .. wieder unten ein grün beHelmter MTBler.. also alles recht überschaubar 

.. achja .. und dazwischen viel Nass, viel Schlamm, viel Nass, viel Schlamm nochmal Schlamm und jede menge Spass

Die Punkte für den Winterpokal hab ikke mir verdient .. fakt, basta 

~Buster~


----------



## Der Toni (17. November 2014)

....mann, watt war datt flutschich heute auffe S-line.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ....mann, watt war datt flutschich heute auffe S-line.


bin morgen oben.


----------



## Der Toni (21. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin morgen oben.


Heute war schon wieder prima zu fahren, wenn nicht da ne Horde Blagen vor mir runter geeiert wären. Und mit Blagen meine ich wirklich Blagen.
Alter etwa 8-12 Jahre.... Am Einstieg dreht sich der Letzte zu mir um: "Ich trau mich nicht runter zu fahren". Ich: "Dann schieb doch!" Er:"Super, gute Idee".


----------



## BusterCB (21. November 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Am Einstieg dreht sich der Letzte zu mir um: "Ich trau mich nicht runter zu fahren". Ich: "Dann schieb doch!" Er:"Super, gute Idee".



Ich hoffe du bist langsam mitgefahren und hast ihm die Sehenswürdigkeiten links und rechts gezeigt und erklärt ... In deinem Alter hast du einen Bildungsauftrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Heute war schon wieder prima zu fahren, wenn nicht da ne Horde Blagen vor mir runter geeiert wären. Und mit Blagen meine ich wirklich Blagen.
> Alter etwa 8-12 Jahre.... Am Einstieg dreht sich der Letzte zu mir um: "Ich trau mich nicht runter zu fahren". Ich: "Dann schieb doch!" Er:"Super, gute Idee".



Toni fängst du jetzt auch an zu stänkern ? 
das ist doch hier verboten ! ! !


----------



## Cedric999 (21. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Toni fängst du jetzt auch an zu stänkern ?
> das ist doch hier verboten ! ! !


Zum stänkern bitte ins KTWR.


----------



## Der Toni (21. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Toni fängst du jetzt auch an zu stänkern ?
> das ist doch hier verboten ! ! !


Stimmt, könnte ja irgendwer mitlesen.


----------



## stuk (21. November 2014)

Können die lesen?


----------



## MongooseRide (23. November 2014)

Moin Moin......
Ist heute einer aufen Berg unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. November 2014)

jo, die "langsamen fahranfänger" sind gleich auch wieder aufm hügel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MongooseRide (23. November 2014)

Ok.... Dann sieht man sich ja gleich....


----------



## Master_A (23. November 2014)

Also heute in der Früh waren die Bedingungen einfach nur super. Traumhaftes Wetter, die Trails alle super flowig. Genau so wie es sein sollte


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2014)

War gut heute  (keine zwischenfälle)


----------



## Ti-Max (23. November 2014)

Keine Zwischenfälle? Warst Du überhaupt da


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Keine Zwischenfälle? Warst Du überhaupt da


ja mit Toni... er hatte aber einen zwischenfall.


----------



## Der Toni (24. November 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja mit Toni... er hatte aber einen zwischenfall.


Zwischen"fall" is aber jetz ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Zwischen"fall" is aber jetz ziemlich übertrieben.


hast ne sehr gute bremse...


----------



## OneWheeler (5. Dezember 2014)

Was ist eigentlich aus deinen Gesprächen mit dem Haldeninhabern im Bezug auf legale Trails geworden. Mein letzter Stand (vor .. hust ..hust 7 Jahren) sah doch ganz gut aus.

Das wird wohl nichts die neuen Verantwortlichen bei der RAG sind nicht davon zu überzeugen das man damit der Halde und allen was gutes tun würde.
Zitat aus dem Gespräch mit der RAG und dem OB von Bottrop:
"Legales MTB fahren findet auf der Halde nicht statt und wird auch nicht geduldet. Selbst Radfahren ist icht unbedingt im Sinne der RAG"

Die Halde ist Wald bis oben auf das Plateau.
Wer mehr wissen will schaut hier nach
http://www.naturschutzinformationen-nrw.de/nsg/de/karten/nsg

Bis dann
onewheeler


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Dezember 2014)

wenns als naturschutzgebiet eingestuft wird, ists aber noch herber, oder irre ich?


----------



## DC. (6. Dezember 2014)

One wheeler wollte nicht sagen, daß die Halde irgendwann als NSG eingestuft wird, sondern das sie im Sinne des Gesetzes als "Wald" deklariert ist. Demnach ist die Nutzung zum Zwecke der Erholung und das Befahren im Landesforstgesetz NRW geregelt und das sagt: Radfahren nur auf festen wegen!  Gibt zig Definitionen was ein "fester Weg" ist, dies würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. 
So wie die Halde aber momentan aussieht,  braucht sich niemand Gedanken um die Ausweisung als NSG Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (6. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin und allen ein schönes Nikolaus Wochenende 

Kurze Anmerkung nebenbei: Waren heute ein letztes mal für diese Saison oben bauen und es kam ein netter junger Kerl angefahren und pausierte vor der "Baustelle"... Er holte einen Umschlag raus und gab ihn uns mit der Anmerkung: "Hier, als Anerkennung für die Strecke, Danke..." und fuhr weiter.

Im Umschlag waren 20 Euro als Amazon Gutschein, wir konnten es nicht fassen, das war mal eine super Aktion. Dieser wird natürlich umgesetzt in Schüppenstiele etc....  Also Leute, so geht's auch und das ist kein Scherz zu Nikolaus   An dieser Stelle vielen, vielen Dank an denjenigen, vielleicht liest er ja hier mit! Danke! 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Dezember 2014)

Find ich cool! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Dezember 2014)

Respekt!


----------



## Avalon1406 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin vor 2 Jahren zugezogen ( nach Duisburg ) und bin seit diesem Jahr mit einem Fully unterwegs....suche noch eine nette Gruppe die sich auch mit einem konditionellen Neuling befassen möchte...Ausbau erwünscht.. ( War ca 11 MOnate verletzungsbedingt aus dem Sport raus...)
Gerne auch mit fahrtechnischen Unterweisungen...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2014)

Avalon1406 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin vor 2 Jahren zugezogen ( nach Duisburg ) und bin seit diesem Jahr mit einem Fully unterwegs....suche noch eine nette Gruppe die sich auch mit einem konditionellen Neuling befassen möchte...Ausbau erwünscht.. ( War ca 11 MOnate verletzungsbedingt aus dem Sport raus...)
> Gerne auch mit fahrtechnischen Unterweisungen...
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Carsten
komme gerade *von oben*, hättest du gestern mal geschrieben...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2014)

Noklos schrieb:


> Waren heute ein letztes mal für diese Saison oben bauen!



*RESPEKT* an Tim und Mario für die Einweihung vom neuen Kicker.


----------



## Der Toni (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist schick geworden.


----------



## Noklos (7. Dezember 2014)

So siehts aus


----------



## Avalon1406 (7. Dezember 2014)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Carsten
> komme gerade *von oben*, hättest du gestern mal geschrieben...


War leider zu spät....freut mich aber das du antwortest. Bin zzt nur am woende in Duisburg . 
Wann Fahrt ihr immer? Sa früh? Sonntag? 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss Auch mal wieder vorbei kommen. Hat sich ja richtig was getan bei euch!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Dezember 2014)

Avalon1406 schrieb:


> Wann Fahrt ihr immer? Sa früh? Sonntag?
> Gruss



 jepp... samstag oder sonntags im winter.


----------



## Avalon1406 (11. Dezember 2014)

....also ich könnte am samstag früh.....wenn jemand zeit hat mich mal da durch zu scheuchen....kenne dort keine einzige line...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Dezember 2014)

Avalon1406 schrieb:


> kenne dort keine einzige line...



bis auf einige streckenumbauten auf der s-line immer noch recht aktuell:


----------



## Avalon1406 (11. Dezember 2014)

sieht cool aus...kann ich die mit nem remedy packen??


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (11. Dezember 2014)

locker, gibt für alles auch Chicken Lines....fahre bis auf den dicken Double auch alles mit nem 130mm 29er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (11. Dezember 2014)

Der "Chickenway Master of Haniel" kommt da auch mit Flummigummisuspension heile runter. 

Gruß
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2014)

geht auch mit ein Stahlvogel komplett mit-ohne suspensiondingsbums





Joopie und ich


----------



## Avalon1406 (11. Dezember 2014)

Holland schrieb:


> Der "Chickenway Master of Haniel" kommt da auch mit Flummigummisuspension heile runter.


...wer ist das denn??ß NAMEN, NAMEN ,NAMEN


----------



## Avalon1406 (11. Dezember 2014)

ok...das macht mir mut wenn der stahesel da runter kommt...;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Dezember 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> geht auch mit ein Stahlvogel komplett mit-ohne suspensiondingsbums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 aber dahinter die dicken Enduros


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2014)

ja zur not gehts damit auch


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Dezember 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ja zur not gehts damit auch


und damit...


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Dezember 2014)

schrumpf fatty


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. Dezember 2014)

Will ich ja unbedingt mal fahren so nen Teil!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Dezember 2014)

dafür biste im falsche fred, versuche es mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MongooseRide (23. Dezember 2014)

Nabend.....
Ist Morgen jemand aufen Berg zum X-Mas Ride???? 
Wir Starten um 11 Uhr an der Schranke 
Gruß Tim


----------



## Avalon1406 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ah schade...morgen hab ich noch zu viele Termine.....


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Dezember 2014)

Mhh muss leider arbeiten..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Dezember 2014)

kein rad fertig...


----------



## Tuti (24. Dezember 2014)

*


----------



## free-for-ride (25. Dezember 2014)

Artur,

ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Das wünsche ich im übrigen auch allen anderen hier.

Gruß Chris


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Dezember 2014)

SCHNEEEE 
 mit nem FatBike kann man es jetzt krachen lassen.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Dezember 2014)

nicht mein Wetter


----------



## Der Toni (27. Dezember 2014)

Morgen mal Halde testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Dezember 2014)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Morgen mal Halde testen



ist nicht von heute


----------



## Der Toni (27. Dezember 2014)

Nein, aber ich hoffe, dass es morgen da so aussieht.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Dezember 2014)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich euch allen...
auf ein *schönes und Verletzung freies*  Bike  Jahr 2015 .


----------



## Klausen1974 (31. Dezember 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und mehr Zeit zum biken


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Januar 2015)

so, mal das neue jahr eingeläutet





frohes neues allerseits


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Januar 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, mal das neue jahr eingeläutet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil gehört doch Badman oder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Januar 2015)

oha Bad- man oder meinst den hier


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Januar 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> oha Bad- man oder meinst den hier



Ich hasse mein Rechtschreibprogramm auf dem Handy 
Aber genau der war gemeint 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Januar 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Rechtschreibprogramm auf dem iPhone


kannste abstellen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Januar 2015)

hahahaha  jo, bald isses komplett "luftwaffe nachttarn"... nur noch das rote zeugs weg...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2015)

alle eingeschlafen hier?? aktuelles von "mount haniel"...


----------



## free-for-ride (2. Februar 2015)

Eingeschlafen nicht. Ich hatte ja zb kein Bike


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Februar 2015)

Das Wetter macht mich zur Zeit einfach nur krank.. Brauche Frühling!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MongooseRide (2. Februar 2015)

Wird echt Zeit für Sommer


----------



## snbd84 (7. Februar 2015)

Wer ist denn morgen (wenn dass wetter halbwegs passt) gegen frühen Mittag auf der Halde??


----------



## Holland (8. Februar 2015)

Ich war heute Nachmittag mit dem fetten oben. Reichlich Wasser an der Oberfläche, fast schon wie am Wattenmeer...
Habe die S-line ausgelassen. sah arg ramponiert aus.

Gruß 
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bob_The_Dog (26. Februar 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Das Wetter macht mich zur Zeit einfach nur krank.. Brauche Frühling!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



+1


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (1. März 2015)

Hab da mal eine Orientierungsfrage: Ich fahre den Kreuzweg hoch, am Kreuz geradeaus bis zum Fuß der steilen "Abfahrt" von der Bahnschwellenarmee ganz oben; dort links in Richtung grünes Container-Häuschen; ab dem asphaltierten Stück noch ca. 20 m, dann geht links die geil gebaute Abfahrt mit Anliegern, Doubles usw. runter.
Achtung, jetzt die Frage! Ist das die S-Line?


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. März 2015)

Ja


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (2. März 2015)

Danke! Hatte ich mir schon gedacht, aber war mir da nie 100% sicher.


----------



## mau (5. März 2015)

War heute mal wieder für 'n paar Abfahrten oben.
Nachdem es die letzten Wochen eher einer kleinen Schlammschlacht glich, war es heute schön griffig. 
Also, fahren, fahren, fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2015)

Hy zusammen 
war jetzt nach genau 3 Monaten wieder oben... die -S- Line ist top in schuss, bis auf die eine Stelle. 
freu mich schon auf die langen Sommer Tage.

Antje kennst wohl auch niemanden mehr


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (9. März 2015)

Welche ist denn "die eine Stelle"?


----------



## Dutshlander (9. März 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Welche ist denn "die eine Stelle"?


Mach dir kein kopp, wie ich den Khujand kenne ist "die eine Stelle" nicht lange mehr


----------



## Master_A (11. März 2015)

Ich war heute noch oben. Grandiose Verhältnisse. Bis auf ganz wenige Stellen endlich mal wieder trocken und kein Schlamm am Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (11. März 2015)

Ja, selbst die Mettwurst ist wieder ess...äh fahrbar.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. März 2015)

Antje und ich waren auch heute oben


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (11. März 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ja, selbst die Mettwurst ist wieder ess...äh fahrbar.



???


----------



## Ani (11. März 2015)

maAaaAAn Toni, als ob Mettwurst in letzter Zeit mal nicht fahrbar gewesen wäre... ok, unten hat das Bike schon 2 kg mehr gewogen als oben, aber was will man machen ;-)


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (11. März 2015)

Klärt doch mal den hilflosen, alten Mann auf: Was/wo ist denn die Mettwurst?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. März 2015)

gerade bei so nem wetter macht die piste doch erst richtig spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (12. März 2015)

Ani schrieb:


> maAaaAAn Toni, als ob Mettwurst in letzter Zeit mal nicht fahrbar gewesen wäre... ok, unten hat das Bike schon 2 kg mehr gewogen als oben, aber was will man machen ;-)


Ja is klar.... nachdem ich da schon ein paar kleine Nahtod-Erfahrungen gemacht habe, lasse ich die Mettwurst bei Nässe aus. Nächstes Mal nimmst mich mit... 
Herr Schmidt, die Mettwurst ist auf der Westseite der Halde. Näheres über pm...


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2015)

Hr. Schmidt
kann dir alle Strecken mal zeigen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. März 2015)

einzige was mich an der mettwurst stört sind die kurzen stümpfe, die dort aus der erde ragen. dem werde ich mich mal annehmen, nicht auszudenken, was passiert, wenn man dort stürzt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (12. März 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hr. Schmidt
> kann dir alle Strecken mal zeigen



Bin gleich dort oben... Rotes Trikot, weißer Helm. ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Bin gleich dort oben... Rotes Trikot, weißer Helm. ;-)




war gestern oben... ich denke das ich am WE erst wieder fahre.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (12. März 2015)

Bin gerade zurück.
Fazit: Ziemlich viele Fußgänger auf der S-Line!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. März 2015)

gewöhn dich dran, is normal...


----------



## mau (12. März 2015)

...und kleine, freilaufende, die Strecke hochlaufende Hunde ^^ wär' ich fast drübergerollt


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2015)

was ihr immer habt ?... ich habe dort immer freie Bahn

*hust*


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (12. März 2015)

mau schrieb:


> ...und kleine, freilaufende, die Strecke hochlaufende Hunde ^^ wär' ich fast drübergerollt



Bist Du der Mensch im Tarn-T-Shirt und mit grün leuchtenden Helm?

Den Hund hab ich auch fast erwischt. Darum stand ich nach dem Sprung ein Stück neben der Strecke.
Ich hab Dir doch noch "Achtung: Hund!" zugerufen!

Sein Herrchen meinte zu mir: "Ich geh jetzt seit Jahren mit dem Hund hier rauf. Aber ich wusste gar nicht, dass ihr euch hier so ne Bahn gebaut habt!"

Die Töle kam direkt hinter den beiden Kiddies mit den Baumarkt-Bikes und den Skater-Helmen von Toys'R'Us die Strecke hoch gekläfft. Die beiden waren auch top! "Guck ma! Der zieht Knieschoner zum Fahrradfahren an! Hihihi..." und schoben anschließend ihre Räder die Strecke rauf und runter.




KHUJAND schrieb:


> was ihr immer habt ?... ich habe dort immer freie Bahn
> 
> *hust*



Und ich hab schon ne Klingel am Bike, weil hier in der Gegend bei gutem Wetter überall Leute rumlatschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (13. März 2015)

Ja, das war/bin ich. 

Ich hab Dich gesehen und auch was gehört, aber ich hab mich da mehr auf den "Flug" konzentriert 

Heute Mittag war schön leer :]


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (13. März 2015)

Nächstes mal ziel besser und triff den Hund, wenn Du mir schon nicht zuhörst!


----------



## Holland (14. März 2015)

Pörfekt.
Die Piste war heute richtig gut. Fünf Runden gemacht.
Mein Dank gehört dem Trailbuilder-Trupp, der endlich den doofen Hügel hinter der anliegerkurverkombunation platt gemacht hat.
Danke Jungs! 
Leider hab' ich das bei der letzten Abfahrt nicht gepeilt, dass der kickerklotz schon weg war.


Gruß
Holland.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. März 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Mein Dank gehört dem Trailbuilder-Trupp, der endlich den doofen Hügel hinter der anliegerkurverkombination platt gemacht hat.



wo meinst du? bei dem 2ten grossen double?


----------



## Ani (14. März 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wo meinst du? bei dem 2ten grossen double?


*grml* der doofe hügel war die landung :\


----------



## Holland (15. März 2015)

Ani schrieb:


> *grml* der doofe hügel war die landung :\



Nur die Ruhe. 
Den doofen, den ich meinte, war ein klotziger kicker direkt nach der links-rechts-anliegerkurven-kombi, die im letzten jahr eingebaut wurde. Kein landehügel.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2015)

ich vermute mal das, was genau richtung hanggefälle auf der ebene gebaut wurde und in die anliegerkurve reichte... empfand die stelle immer als etwas komisch...


----------



## Ani (15. März 2015)

ahso! ok, war das teil jetzt weg? am mittwoch wars noch da, nur etwas kleiner als vorher vielleicht
die kleine umgestaltung im bereich davor finde ich jetzt persönlich nicht so gelungen, aber was solls, öfter mal was neues


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. März 2015)

wollt ja heut an sich fahren gehen, aber komm grad hier nich weg... schön wenn man sich nicht an vereinbarungen hält -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2015)

war suuuuuuuuuuuuuper heute... 
wie Holland schon sagt, endlich ist dieser blödsinnige und unfahrbare kicker weg.  
die S- Line ist besser denn je.


----------



## mau (15. März 2015)

Naja. Geht. Der Wind war *****


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (15. März 2015)

An einer Stelle hätte ich da doch was zu moppern: Seit einiger Zeit gibt es im ehemaligen Chickenway, der rechts neben nem Double entlang ging, auch nen kleinen Kicker.
Der hätte nem Kumpel, dem ich die S-Line mal zeigen wollte, beinahe in die Gesundheit gepfuscht. Muss der da sein?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. März 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit gibt es im ehemaligen Chickenway, der rechts neben nem Double entlang ging, auch nen kleinen Kicker.



Genau der nervt...


----------



## Holland (15. März 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Genau der nervt...



Der ebenfalls doofe pickel vor der rechtslibkskombi?
Geht zu steil hoch und dahinter ist es fast flat. Kann gerne weg.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## der Digge (17. März 2015)

Ich war die letzte Zeit nur mit'm "Trekkingrad" oben, mir gefällt auch nicht immer jede Änderung, aber es sollte auf jeden Fall mal gelobt werden das die Jungs sich auch echt immer um gescheite Umfahrungen kümmern. Zurzeit sind selbst die Chickenways flowig zu fahen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. März 2015)

war gestern kurzentschlossen oben. mir gefällts...


----------



## Denyodp (17. März 2015)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich war die letzte Zeit nur mit'm "Trekkingrad" oben, mir gefällt auch nicht immer jede Änderung, aber es sollte auf jeden Fall mal gelobt werden das die Jungs sich auch echt immer um gescheite Umfahrungen kümmern. Zurzeit sind selbst die Chickenways flowig zu fahen



Kann man sich da als Anfänger mit nem Hardtail runter trauen? Würde nächste Woche mal an einem Werktag direkt früh morgens fahren gehen. Da sollte ich dann ja auch keinem von euch im Weg sein


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. März 2015)

war gestern auch mitm hardtail da. fahre vorsichtig, schau dir alles an, nicht das du mitten in nem double landest... dann geht das auch. die strecke ist nicht sonderlich steil


----------



## Denyodp (17. März 2015)

Habe letzten Herbst mal ein paar Jungs zugeschaut die vom grünen Kasten aus gestartet sind. Den EInstieg fand ich schon steil. Wollte aber nicht so neugierig rüber kommen und hab mich dann verkrümelt  Muss mir das mal ganz in Ruhe anschauen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. März 2015)

öh?? der einstieg ist NICHT direkt am grünen "kasten"... stück weiter richtung kreuz


----------



## Holland (17. März 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Kann man sich da als Anfänger mit nem Hardtail runter trauen? Würde nächste Woche mal an einem Werktag direkt früh morgens fahren gehen. Da sollte ich dann ja auch keinem von euch im Weg sein



Im weg wirst du auch sonst schon niemandem sein. Da fallen die bergaufschieber schon mehr ins gewicht.

Neben helm und handschuhen, würde ich allerdings empfehlen, dass du in sachen fahrtechnik dosiertes hartes bremsen ( nur) mit der vr-bremse auf abschüssiger schotterpiste schon mal erfolgreich praktiziert hast. Zum üben eignet sich dazu bspw. die abfahrt über die schmaleren *offiziellen* wege auf der westseite runter zum china restaurant.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Denyodp (17. März 2015)

Okay, dann gehe ich mal die Tage auf die Suche. Wer weiß was die dann da gemacht haben. War ein kleiner Pfad. Ziemlich zugewuchert und es ging recht steil bergab. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere vom grünen Kasten aus rechts. Nur nen paar Meter. Aber haut mich jetzt nicht wenn ich da was völlig durcheinander bringe. Am besten wird es sein wenn ich mich in Ruhe nochmal umschaue.

*edit*
Bergauf schieben werde ich nicht. Das ist versprochen. Fahren vielleicht


----------



## Holland (17. März 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Habe letzten Herbst mal ein paar Jungs zugeschaut die vom grünen Kasten aus gestartet sind. Den EInstieg fand ich schon steil. Wollte aber nicht so neugierig rüber kommen und hab mich dann verkrümelt  Muss mir das mal ganz in Ruhe anschauen.



Das ist dann wohl der einstieg in die grafenwalder. Die wird es aber erst im unteren abschnitt steil. Und irgenwie ist die auch langweilig.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## phoxxx (17. März 2015)

moin,
war gerade mit meinem all mountain auf der s-line ( kleiner Abstecher auf meiner Tour ),  
Hammer was sich da wieder getan hat in den letzten 2 Monaten!
Top und danke an die fleissigen Bauarbeiter!
Demnächst mal mit dem Downhiller dahin, gibt ja einiges neues!
Glaube man kann sagen das die Strecke gerade "*Best in Shape*" ist


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (17. März 2015)

Dann wurde doch bestimmt auch von Dir ein Foto geschossen! 

PS: Gerade ich Sprünge-Umfahrer finde die Chickenways top! Die ganze S-Line ist zur Zeit in selten gutem Zustand! Schapoh und Danke!
Nur dieser eine Kicker im Chickenway kurz bevor es zum ersten mal 180 Grad links geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. März 2015)

gerade der kicker hats doch... ich find den gut


----------



## phoxxx (17. März 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Dann wurde doch bestimmt auch von Dir ein Foto geschossen!



Ne tut mir leid .. ich bin ja der Fotograf in unserer Truppe, also gibts von mir die wenigsten Bilder  (war auch alleine dort)


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (17. März 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> gerade der kicker hats doch... ich find den gut



Sollten sich denn "Kicker" und "Chickenway" nicht gegenseitig ausschließen? 
Egal! Jetzt weiß ich ja, wo er lauert... 




phoxxx schrieb:


> Ne tut mir leid .. ich bin ja der Fotograf in unserer Truppe, also gibts von mir die wenigsten Bilder  (war auch alleine dort)



Heute hat ein professioneller Knipser Bilder von zwei Hardtail-Lycra-Fahrern auf der S-Line geschossen. Dabei hat er (auch zum Einstellen seiner Geräte) quasi jeden fotografiert, der da runter kam. Dachte, Du wärest auch dabei gewesen.

Der Foto-Mann war so nett, mir die Bilder zu schicken, die er von mir gemacht hat. 

Edit: Oder ich hab das jetzt nicht kapiert und Du bist dieser Fotograf...


----------



## phoxxx (18. März 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Edit: Oder ich hab das jetzt nicht kapiert und Du bist dieser Fotograf...



Nein der war ich nicht, bin nur mal fix die Strecke runter und dann weiter auf meiner Tour.
Hab aber glaub ich die zwei auf den hardtails gesehen beim Aufstieg, aber keinen Fotografen im Gebüsch entdeckt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (18. März 2015)

Also versteckt hat der sich nicht.


----------



## mau (18. März 2015)

Neee. Das stimmt. Stand mitten auf der Strecke...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. März 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Sollten sich denn "Kicker" und "Chickenway" nicht gegenseitig ausschließen?
> Egal! Jetzt weiß ich ja, wo er lauert...



an sich ja, jedoch finde ich, das er zum flow dort sehr gut passt.


----------



## scotty0911 (18. März 2015)

Hallo 

Von mir hat der auch ein Foto gemacht ...wie komme ich an die Bilder ?


----------



## Niiils (18. März 2015)

Kicker im Chickenway ist jetzt auch weg, kann man also wieder ohne sorgen lang heizen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2015)

Niiils schrieb:


> Kicker im Chickenway ist jetzt auch weg, kann man also wieder ohne sorgen lang heizen!


Nils was, warum, und wo genau ?


----------



## phoxxx (18. März 2015)

Er meint den , rechts vom großen Double.
War vorhin auch oben, ist in Ordnung das der weg ist, aber empfand den auch nicht als störend.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2015)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Er meint den , rechts vom großen Double.
> War vorhin auch oben, ist in Ordnung das der weg ist, aber empfand den auch nicht als störend.


sehr gut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. März 2015)

bald sind dann nur noch die dicken dinger drin...


----------



## mau (18. März 2015)

Habt Ihr fein gemacht. Besonders den Kicker, über den wir uns gestern noch unterhalten haben 
Jetzt geht's endlich wieder mit Vollgas in den Anlieger!  Danke!

Nur, dass da immer welche die Strecke hochlatschen müssen  ich versteh's einfach nicht...


----------



## Windotter (18. März 2015)

loki kannste du mich mal anschreiben .... ich hab nen paar fragen ... wir trafen uns mal auf hoppenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niiils (18. März 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bald sind dann nur noch die dicken dinger drin...


Keine Angst an den kleinen double der 2m hinten den großen steht haben wir nichts gemacht der bleibt auch so! Haben nur den chickenway entschärft... 

Jo genau der ganzen oben ist jetzt flacher und viel besser zum springen!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. März 2015)

niiils, fand den kicker an sich immer recht nice, da man schön ins gefälle springen konnte dabei... an dem linksanlieger der in die nächste stufe geht, müsste man irgendwie noch was machen, aber denke ohne grossen einsatz von erdmaterial oder holz wird das nichts. insgesamt muss man sagen, die strecke gefällt.


----------



## Noklos (18. März 2015)

Loki, Holz und co sind bei uns seit langem tabu, der Anlieger nach links wurde heute verbessert  Wir geben uns die nächsten Tage und Wochen Mühe alles zu verschönern und neue Kleinigkeiten rein zu bringen, kleine Veränderungen sind also bitte so hinzunehmen. Und wie schon alle sagten, Chickenways werden so gut wie möglich erschaffen und vor allem Sektionen zum Hoch schieben werden nun auch gebaut!


----------



## Niiils (18. März 2015)

Hab da ja auch kein Problem, aber ist nun mal der chickenway und fanden viele dementsprechend nicht so bombe... 

Jo der ist nicht optimal, aber haben den heute erst wieder größer und länger gemacht. Wie du schon sagst ohne holz etc. ist das schwer da groß was zu machen. Zu dem fährt der sich auch so ganz gut.


----------



## Noklos (18. März 2015)

Mit anderen Worten: Es läuft!


----------



## norranz (18. März 2015)

Ich kann mich da auch nur anschließen! Die Strecke ist momentan der Hammer! :-D
Die Änderungen gefallen mir auch richtig gut.
Ich hoffe ja darauf, dass auch die letzten beiden Stufen überarbeitet werden. Die sind im Vergleich zum Rest der Strecke ein wenig  langweilig.
Aber selbst wenn nicht. Spaß macht die Strecke ohne Ende! aumen:


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. März 2015)

Noklos, genau das ist ja das problem, aufgrund der lage ist arbeiten mit holz nicht drin, da kann man nur auf den erdboden vertrauen. bin mal gespannt, wie es am ende aussieht.

wie sind die passagen zum hochschieben gedacht? ähnlich wie auf halde norddeutschland bzw im oberen bereich der hoppenbruch?


----------



## scotty0911 (18. März 2015)

Hallo 

Wie verhält sich zur Zeit eigentlich dir RAG? Nimmt sie die Strecke jetzt stillschweigend so hin? 

Lg Matthias


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. März 2015)

scotty0911 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Von mir hat der auch ein Foto gemacht ...wie komme ich an die Bilder ?



PN an mich. Hab die Nr. von dem Fotografen.
Oder quatsch mich morgen beim Wachwechsel darauf an.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. März 2015)

Das gilt auch für alle anderen, die vorgestern, also Dienstag Abend auf der S-Line geblitzt wurden: PN an mich, wer Bilder haben will (falls der die noch hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (19. März 2015)

Mit der RAG hat sich nach wie vor nichts weiter ergeben... Leider!

Zwar ist anzunehmen, dass es jetzt erstmal alles so hingenommen wird, solang es dort oben nicht ausartet, klopfe aber trotzdem zur Sicherheit mal auf Holz.. Man kann wirklich froh sein, dass alles schon so lange steht. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass die RAG Bescheid weiß, was da oben abgeht


----------



## KHUJAND (19. März 2015)

Noklos schrieb:


> Zwar ist anzunehmen, dass es jetzt erstmal alles so hingenommen wird, solang es dort oben nicht ausartet,



ich befürchte eher das es mal zu einem schweren Unfall mit Wanderer oder hochschieber kommt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. März 2015)

Solange sich niemand versicherungstechnisch oder aus anderen finanziellen Gründen an die RAG wendet, werden die das wohl dulden.

... Schätze ich einfach mal...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. März 2015)

Hr.S. wo sind den die ganzen schönen Fotos wovon du schon seit Tag berichtest ? poste doch mal was


----------



## scotty0911 (19. März 2015)

Das Bild wurde von mir gemacht...  Der Fotograf ist wirklich sehr nett gewesen

Lg Matthias


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. März 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich befürchte eher das es mal zu einem schweren Unfall mit Wanderer oder hochschieber kommt.



das mit den hochschiebern hat ja laut noklos bald ein ende. zumindest kann man dann vernünftig artikulieren, da es einen anderen weg als aussenrum gibt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. März 2015)

Da würde ich Vorsicht walten lassen. Auch wenn ich das sehr befürworten würde, nicht immer mit fußläufigem Gegenverkehr rechnen zu müssen: Wenn die Halde zu nem halben Bikepark umgewühlt wird, können wir fast schon damit rechnen, dass die RAG früher oder später wieder mit dem Bagger anrückt...

PS: Fotos kommen...


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. März 2015)




----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. März 2015)

Ich komm nächste Woche auch mal wieder vorbei! 
Bilder sehen übrigens klasse aus! Ich brauch auch unbedingt mal welche von mir. Bis jetzt habe ich im Freundeskreis immer nur geknipst..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bilder sehen übrigens klasse aus!
> 
> ...



Die sind nach Aussage des Fotografen nicht gephotoshopt und waren nur als Proben zur Einstellung von Blende, Belichtung usw... gedacht!
Wir waren nur Versuchskaninchen!


----------



## scotty0911 (19. März 2015)

Ja aber sehr hübsche Kaninchen


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2015)

Ab montag fahr ich auch wieder...


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ab montag fahr ich auch wieder...


wieso Montag erst, Krank, Bike Defekt


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wieso Montag erst, Krank, Bike Defekt


bereitschaft 

und was ist mit dir ? so ganz ohne Rad


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2015)

Dutsh... nur noch so unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Dutsh... nur noch so unterwegs ?


Nö Plaste-HT 8, 68 Kg ist angesagt


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nö Plaste-HT ist angesagt



bilder...


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bilder...


habe ich nachgereicht als Edit zum Posting #6817


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> habe ich nachgereicht als Edit zum Posting #6817


sieht gut aus... mach mal ein schöners Bild


----------



## Dutshlander (20. März 2015)

keins da muss Fahren, aber demnächst in diesen Theater.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. März 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> muss Fahren,


ja evtl. nächste Woche zusammen ?


----------



## mau (20. März 2015)

Herrlisch. Acht Abfahrten und nicht ein Fußgänger auf'er Strecke  So lob ich mir das


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (20. März 2015)

War ja auch neblig...


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (20. März 2015)

Nachricht vom Fotomann!
Wer sich angesprochen fühlt...


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (20. März 2015)

Ups.... Doppelpost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. März 2015)

könnten ani und phoxxx sein


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (21. März 2015)

Ani hab ich schon am Dienstag erkannt. Die anderen... Kein Plan.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (26. März 2015)

Neues vom Fotomann:

Ich soll ausrichten, dass er sehr gerne weitere Foto-Sessions mit Mountainbikern machen würde.
Die Eckdaten: ~150,- € für 3 Stunden.
Wenn also mehrere Leute mitmachen, wird es für die einzelnen Fotomodels günstiger.
Genaueres bitte mit ihm selbst besprechen. Ich stelle gern den Kontakt her.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. März 2015)

Gut, daß ich das nur als Hobby machen, sonst müsste ich jetzt kalkulieren 

Koste als Model aber etwas mehr 

Ich biete aber auch professionelles Wordriding an, Preis kalkuliere ich gerade noch


----------



## mau (3. April 2015)

War heute Mittag oben. Überaschend perfekte Verhältnisse. Hatte mit mehr Matsch und Feuchtigkeit gerechnet.
Umso besser waren die Abfahrten 

Bis auf das knutschende Pärchen auf der Strecke


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2015)

mau schrieb:


> War heute Mittag oben. Überaschend perfekte Verhältnisse. Hatte mit mehr Matsch und Feuchtigkeit gerechnet.



heute 4x rauf/runter gefahren... bei perfekten Bedinungen und wunderbar zu fahrender -S-Line 
und dazu noch *Holland *getroffen.


----------



## Noklos (4. April 2015)

Wünsch auch allen frohe Ostertage!  

Falls einer von euch einen schwarz/silbernen Fiskars Spaten findet, bitte kurz bei mir melden, den hat uns die Tage irgendjemand entwendet... 

Wäre euch dankbar, wäre schade drum....


----------



## Holland (4. April 2015)

Heute 4x rauf/runter gefahren... Mit dem fetten die chickenways planiert...
Und den KHUJAND getroffen. 


Gruss 
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2015)

Noklos schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch einen schwarz/silbernen Fiskars Spaten findet, bitte kurz bei mir melden, den hat uns die Tage irgendjemand entwendet...



ja der *Osterfelder Spaten* war gestern mit seiner Gang oben... frag den mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noklos (6. April 2015)

Hat hier einer was von dem letzten Sturz eines CC Fahrers mitbekommen? Soll wohl die tage wieder jemand heftig gestürzt sein mit Polizei und Krankenwagen.... Super  ........


----------



## norranz (6. April 2015)

Ne.  Da weiss ich nix drüber.  Hab aber auf der Mettwurst ne Trailblockade beseitigt.
Die Mettwurst war im mittleren Teil vor einer Stufe mit vielen mittleren und kurzen Stöckern komplett blockiert.  Gut sichtbar und schnell zu beseitigen.  Also erstmal nichts wirklich gefährliches.  Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. 
Mir begegnen auch immer öfters hochlaufende Hundebesitzer auf der Strecke. 
Also gebt acht.  Auch die Strecke scheint als Abkürzung beliebter zu werden. 

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Holland (6. April 2015)

norranz schrieb:


> Die Mettwurst war im mittleren Teil vor einer Stufe mit vielen mittleren und kurzen Stöckern komplett blockiert.  Gut sichtbar und schnell zu beseitigen.



Wann warst Du denn oben? Heute mittag bei Nebel und Regen war da alles frei.
Auf der S-Line hat sich jemand an der Umfahrung des Kickers am Ende der ersten Stufe verdient gemacht. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## norranz (6. April 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Wann warst Du denn oben? Heute mittag bei Nebel und Regen war da alles frei.
> Auf der S-Line hat sich jemand an der Umfahrung des Kickers am Ende der ersten Stufe verdient gemacht.
> 
> 
> ...


Heute am späten Nachmittag. Das muss so gegen 5 / halb 6 gewesen sein.


----------



## mau (9. April 2015)

Ganz schön was los oben ^^


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2015)

fährt morgen wer ? 
bin so zum Mittag/Nachmittag aufe Halde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fährt morgen wer ?


hat auch alleine spass gemacht... 7x rauf und S- Line runter. bei *fast* perfekten Bedingungen, mit Bikepark Flair.  
Neue Mode... neben/auf der Strecke Chillen


----------



## the_simon (18. April 2015)

7x mal? puuh, hab heut vormittag das gleiche 5mal gemacht und war danach schon ziemlich hinüber


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (19. April 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hat auch alleine spass gemacht... 7x rauf und S- Line runter. bei *fast* perfekten Bedingungen, mit Bikepark Flair.
> Neue Mode... neben/auf der Strecke Chillen



Fit!



the_simon schrieb:


> 7x mal? puuh, hab heut vormittag das gleiche 5mal gemacht und war danach schon ziemlich hinüber



Nicht so fit...


----------



## Kai2503 (20. April 2015)

Hey,
Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und suche Leute die mich vllt mal mitnehmen und mir ein paar Wege zeigen?
Komme aus buschhausen


----------



## Dumens100 (20. April 2015)

suchst Du Wege auf der Halde? oder generell in der Umgebung.


----------



## Holland (20. April 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> .. 7x rauf und S- Line runter



Richtiges fitf***er revier geworden da oben.


----------



## Kai2503 (20. April 2015)

Sry wollte eigentlich noch weiter geschrieben haben.
Ich suche generell Wege ob auf der Halde oder sonst wo in Oberhausen.
Momentan fahre in nen kleinen schotterweg in buschhausen der einmal nach Sterkrade führt und auf der anderen Seite zum Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord falls den einer kennt.

Bin aber auch auf der Suche nach Leuten mit denen man vllt mal fahren kann finde in der Gruppe machts schon irgendwo mehr Bock als alleine.
Spiele auch nebenbei Fußball hab also schon zumindest ne grundfitness reicht zumindest um auf die Halde zu kommen


----------



## Dumens100 (20. April 2015)

der Weg ist die Hoag Trasse. Schaue auch mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reharunde-in-bottrop.571193/page-129#post-12870301fahren eigentlich immer Donnerstagabend um 19:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt in Bottrop Graffenwald ich komme aus Osterfeld könnten also auch gemeinsam dothin biken.


----------



## Kai2503 (20. April 2015)

Das Problem ist da das ich donnerstags um 19:30 Fußball habe und dazu noch wechselschicht


----------



## Kai2503 (20. April 2015)

Was genau soll ich da sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (20. April 2015)

da kannst u sehen wann wir uns sonst noch treffen


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2015)

Kai2503 schrieb:


> Spiele auch nebenbei Fußball


----------



## Holland (20. April 2015)

Sundowner auf Haniel.


----------



## Kai2503 (21. April 2015)

Okay, werde ich im Auge behalten.
Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2015)

sooo nächste woche bin ich wieder oben... 
leider ist november wetter angesagt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. April 2015)

Wollte morgen eigentlich auch mal hoch. Aber das Wetter ist ja echt totaler Mist..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (25. April 2015)

Mist  die Natur braucht aber ein wenig Wasser ist z.Zt.. vieeeeel zu trocken


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mist  die Natur braucht aber ein wenig Wasser ist z.Zt.. vieeeeel zu trocken



JA


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2015)

fakt ist aber, gestern oben gewesen, einmal "rundgang" gemacht über alle strecken... war schon grenzwertig staubig. s-line war schön zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (25. April 2015)

Jo, war gut rutschig 
Gleich mal 'n Wolkenloch suchen


----------



## Master_A (28. April 2015)

@Kai2503 kannst auch bei uns vom DAV immer mittwochs um 18 Uhr nen Ründchen drehen. Halde ist da auch meistens im Programm. Langsam rauf, schnell runter


----------



## Deleted 32178 (28. April 2015)

Kai2503 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und suche Leute die mich vllt mal mitnehmen und mir ein paar Wege zeigen?
> Komme aus buschhausen



Na dann klinke ich mich auch mal ein. Meine Base ist Sterkrade ( da würde sich der Bahnhof gut anbieten als Treffpunkt) und fahre ein breites Spektrum an Touren, welche  (Länge, Schwierigkeit, Dauer, Strecke) kann man ja von Tour zu Tour entscheiden und ausbauen. Also @Kai2503 bei Interesse einfach eine PM (Mail) an mich

-tp-


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. April 2015)

Ich komm Donnerstag auch mal wieder (zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr) vorbei.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2015)

Bin morgen oben


----------



## Kai2503 (28. April 2015)

@Master_A  und @trailpunk danke für das Angebot.
Momentan muss ich immer etwas länger arbeiten und das Wetter ist ja auch Mist.
Hab auch noch nicht wirklich Klamotten zum biken.
Sobald es zeitlich passt und das Wetter besser wird komm ich aber gerne auf euer Angebot zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kai2503 (28. April 2015)

Das Problem ist ja auch das ich ohne Funzel am Rad wieder nach Hause muss .
Denke Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) Steig ich mal wieder ne Runde auf vllt ist da jemand interessiert mich mitzunehmen?


----------



## Deleted 32178 (29. April 2015)

Kai2503 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja auch das ich ohne Funzel am Rad wieder nach Hause muss .
> Denke Samstag Mittag/Nachmittag (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) Steig ich mal wieder ne Runde auf vllt ist da jemand interessiert mich mitzunehmen?



Lass es locker angehen, dass mit dem Licht wäre von Vorteil ist aber gut planbar. Ein unabdingbares "must have" ist ein Helm. Alles andere kommt, je nach Einsatzgebiet, mit der Zeit. Hol dir Infos und Erfahrungen bei den Leuten die schon länger mit dem MTB unterwegs sind, dass erspart dir so manchen Fehlkauf.

Wenn du Samstag fahren willst, mail mich an und wir können die Eckdaten absprechen. 

-tp-


----------



## Kai2503 (29. April 2015)

Nen Helm hab ich genauso wie das bike von meinem Vater bekommen der fährt nicht mehr ist aber früher jeden Sonntag 4-5 Stunden gefahren. Hab halt nur nicht so eine Radlerinnen und sowas.
Wenn ich sehe wie teuer die sind leg ich aber auch die Ihren an 

Alles klar werde mich melden


----------



## Kai2503 (29. April 2015)

Reicht es dir wenn ich dir Freitag Bescheid sage?
Bin Springer auf der Arbeit und wenn einer krank wird muss ich arbeiten für denjenigen deswegen kann ich immer nur kurzfristig planen


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Sundowner auf Haniel.



meinz auch auf der kante... leider ohne sundowner


----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2015)

aber mit n balance-Stöckchen holder


----------



## Holland (30. April 2015)

Ooch, die Sonne kommt bestimmt bald wieder. Dann schiesst Du auch mal ein Sundowner pic.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2015)

heyy holländer, (beide  ) wann fahren wir mal wieder ?


----------



## Holland (30. April 2015)

Mal sehen, was das wetter morgen sagt. Wenn, dann aber erst am späten Nachmittag. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was das wetter morgen sagt. Wenn, dann aber erst am späten Nachmittag.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


wetter wird gut... *am späten Nachmittag* habe ich auch angedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (1. Mai 2015)

Ich werde gg 1700 oben sein. Hoffend, dass die meisten erstmaivollpfosten dann schon wieder weg sind.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich werde gg 1700 oben sein. Hoffend, dass die meisten erstmaivollpfosten dann schon wieder weg sind.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



jepp war ruhig heute auf der S- Line... bin 7x rauf+runter (schaffe das 8x einfach nicht  )

SUPER ideal bedingungen, die Line ist absolut perfekt... bei der 5 abfahrt kam mir leider ein geiser*fahrer* entgegen, er meinte nur das er sich verfahren hat.


----------



## Holland (1. Mai 2015)

Warst du heute mit nem roten leibchen unterwegs? Wenn ja, haben wir uns knapp verpasst.
Hab sechs rides gemacht ohne jegliche störung. Perfekt.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Warst du heute mit nem roten leibchen unterwegs? .



Jepp... das nächste mal fahren wieder zusammen


----------



## Kai2503 (2. Mai 2015)

War heute oben hab aber mit hängen und würgen einmal geschafft. Ist doch schon ne ganz andere Belastung als beim Fußball.
Muss ich wohl noch ein bisschen üben bis ich mit euch fahren kann.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (3. Mai 2015)

Immer schön, die Leute hier oben persönlich kennen zu lernen!

Sorry, Khujand! Der Blick auf die Uhr hat mich gezwungen, nach Hause zu flitzen..


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Immer schön, die Leute hier oben persönlich kennen zu lernen!
> 
> Sorry, Khujand! Der Blick auf die Uhr hat mich gezwungen, nach Hause zu flitzen..


JA...hab mich auch gewundert das du so schnell weg warst 


aber David mit nem _Twentyniner CC Rad... hat mich doch sichtlich überrascht   _


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (3. Mai 2015)

Ging leider nicht anders. Kinder aus dem Zoo zurück... Essen kochen... usw...


----------



## der Digge (6. Mai 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber David mit nem _Twentyniner *CC* Rad... hat mich doch sichtlich überrascht   _


Mich auch, aber das Ding ist nen Wolf im Schafspelz, Cube hat mit der "Agile Ride Geometry" einiges richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2015)

der Digge schrieb:


> Mich auch, aber das Ding ist nen Wolf im Schafspelz, Cube hat mit der "Agile Ride Geometry" einiges richtig gemacht



ich finde es einfach gut.... wir machen wenigstens *SPORT* und wissen was wir nach einigen *auf+abfahrten* geleistet haben.


----------



## mawe (11. Mai 2015)

Moin liebe Freunde des Bergsports,

ich würde am nächsten Sonntag (17.05.2015) gern die Trails auf der Halde erkunden.
Da ich meine Frau an dem Tag zum Marathon in Gelsenkirchen begleite, habe ich von 10:00 bis 14:00 Zeit, einige Trails im Revier zu erkunden.

Ist zu der Zeit jemand vor Ort, der mir interessante Abfahrten zeigen kann oder kann mir jemand eine Beschreibung geben, wo ich spannende Trails finde? Gern auch per PM.

Viele Grüße aus dem Teuto.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2015)

ahh... schade ich komme am sonntach erst aus dem Urlaub 
sonst hätte ich dir alles gezeigt...


----------



## Sn0w_ (11. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

wie schaut es mal aus in der Woche hochzufahren ?

Bin recht neu & würd mal von ein paar erfahreren Piloten was lernen, statt allein und "falsch" zu lernen.

Gruß


----------



## hdamok (11. Mai 2015)

Voll gut die S-Line! Habt ihr sauber hinbekommen


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2015)

bin heute so gegen 18:00 uhr oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sn0w_ (12. Mai 2015)

Schade zu spät hier geschaut, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort oben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skaster (12. Mai 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahh... schade ich komme am sonntach erst aus dem Urlaub
> sonst hätte ich dir alles gezeigt...





KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin heute so gegen 18:00 uhr oben


Hast du dich geklont?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Mai 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Hast du dich geklont?


 wir fahren doch erst morgen


----------



## PoisonB (12. Mai 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> Moin liebe Freunde des Bergsports,
> 
> ich würde am nächsten Sonntag (17.05.2015) gern die Trails auf der Halde erkunden.
> Da ich meine Frau an dem Tag zum Marathon in Gelsenkirchen begleite, habe ich von 10:00 bis 14:00 Zeit, einige Trails im Revier zu erkunden.
> ...



kein Marathon ?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Mai 2015)

mawe schrieb:


> Moin liebe Freunde des Bergsports,
> 
> ich würde am nächsten Sonntag (17.05.2015) gern die Trails auf der Halde erkunden.
> Da ich meine Frau an dem Tag zum Marathon in Gelsenkirchen begleite, habe ich von 10:00 bis 14:00 Zeit, einige Trails im Revier zu erkunden.
> ...



gute Fahrt Sonntach


----------



## mawe (15. Mai 2015)

PoisonB schrieb:


> kein Marathon ?


LAUFEN!? Vieel zu wenig Spaß!



KHUJAND schrieb:


> gute Fahrt Sonntach



Danke. Hab mich gestern im Deister schon ein wenig warm gefahren. ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2015)

ja viel spass... und schöne grüsse aus Luxemburg


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2015)

waren gestern zufälligerweise auf einer hochzeit *hust* http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausla...premier-heiratet-seinen-freund-a-1034025.html


----------



## Der Toni (16. Mai 2015)

.....und, war´s gut?


----------



## free-for-ride (17. Mai 2015)

Haste Rosen geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Mai 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Haste Rosen geworfen



ja rosa röschen...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2015)

wir fahren am sonntag zum festival nach winterberg... 2 plätze hätten wir noch im auto.


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Mai 2015)

Ich war heute seit langer Zeit wieder ein wenig Haniel erkunden. Hat wirklich großen Spaß gemacht. Die s-line ist klasse zu fahren und auch alles andere was ich gerollert bin macht Laune.
Werde mal öfter vorbeischauen


----------



## mZe92 (22. Mai 2015)

Hi Jungs,

ich habe gehört die S-Line soll abgerissen werden weil sich dort wohl jemand schwer verletzt hat und jetzt gegen die RAG klagt, wisst Ihr da was von? Der Förster wäre dort wohl auch schon desöfteren mal den ein oder anderen Downhillern mit einem Quad hinterher gefahren um deren Personalien zu notieren und anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Mai 2015)

wäre mir neu das der förster was auf der halde zu sagen hat...

bzgl verletzungsrisiko denke ich, ist das hier bekannt, wurde oftmals kritisiert und dann wurde man deswegen auch direkt dumm angemacht.


----------



## OneWheeler (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Loki,

es ist aber so die Halde ist Wald im Sinne der Gesetzte ( das Plateau ist Parkanlage). Die RAG hat die Pflege des "Waldes" an den RVR übertragen. Ob aber der Mann mit dem Quad ein Förster war...? oder war es nur der Mann vom NABU...?

Ob der Förster aber das Recht hat, einen Radfahrer anzuhalten, der einen vermeintlichen "festen Weg" fährt, um die Personalien festzustellen? Man sollte darauf bestehen, das es sich um einen "festen Weg" handelt, wer diesen angelegt hat, muss der Nutzer nicht in Frage stellen. Man sollte sich aber auch die Daten des Försters geben lassen.
Wo man in NRW fahren darf kann man bei der DIMB nach schlagen.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen

Wenn er dagegen ein Person beim Fällen von Bäumen oder beim Graben von Wegen antrifft, dann hat er das Recht vermutlich sehr wohl.

Wenn er mit dem Quad die S Line hinter dem Biker her gefahren ist, na Glückwunsch, Bilder von den Spuren machen, Bitte


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich habe gehört die S-Line soll abgerissen werden weil sich dort wohl jemand schwer verletzt hat und jetzt gegen die RAG klagt, wisst Ihr da was von? Der Förster wäre dort wohl auch schon desöfteren mal den ein oder anderen Downhillern mit einem Quad hinterher gefahren um deren Personalien zu notieren und anzeige zu erstatten.



ich habe gehört, ich habe gehört... geh wo anders spielen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Mai 2015)

Wo hast du denn dieses Märchen gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonnie-0815 (23. Mai 2015)

geträumt vom..... TERRORFÖRSTER AUF DEM QUAD


----------



## free-for-ride (24. Mai 2015)




----------



## Herr_Schmidt (27. Mai 2015)

Whatsapp-Zitat vom Kollegen: Die ganze S-Line ist zerstört!

Gestern Nachmittag war ich noch oben unterwegs. Da war alles in Ordnung...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2015)

da bin ich ma auf bestätigung gespannt...

aber war leider absehbar...


----------



## skaster (27. Mai 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ich habe gehört die S-Line soll abgerissen werden weil sich dort wohl jemand schwer verletzt hat und jetzt gegen die RAG klagt, wisst Ihr da was von? Der Förster wäre dort wohl auch schon desöfteren mal den ein oder anderen Downhillern mit einem Quad hinterher gefahren um deren Personalien zu notieren und anzeige zu erstatten.





KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, ich habe gehört... geh wo anders spielen





Der Toni schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn dieses Märchen gehört?





Jonnie-0815 schrieb:


> geträumt vom..... TERRORFÖRSTER AUF DEM QUAD





Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Whatsapp-Zitat vom Kollegen: Die ganze S-Line ist zerstört!
> 
> Gestern Nachmittag war ich noch oben unterwegs. Da war alles in Ordnung...


Und nu? Freitag kann ich mein Fat-Bike abholen, da wollte ich mir die S-Line auch mal wieder antun. Ich fände es schön, wenn es ein schlechter Witz ist, leider habe ich das Gefühl dass es mal wieder stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2015)

mit so ner pummelfee kannst die strecke doch direkt wieder einfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Schmidt (27. Mai 2015)

Hab noch keine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage erhalten. Aber warum sollte mein Kumpel mich anlügen?


----------



## scotty0911 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich habe die gleiche Info von der selben Person... Er war vor zwei Stunden da und gestern war sie noch in Ordnung...  Und ich glaube nicht das er lügt


----------



## norranz (27. Mai 2015)

So. Wer meldet sich freiwillig und geht mal eben gucken?!


----------



## Noklos (27. Mai 2015)

Bitte schön 

Bilder sind von einem Kollegen...  Strecke an sich steht noch aber Anlieger, Sprünge etc sind weg.

Lasst uns jetzt bitte hier nicht wieder so einen Riesen Hype über tausend Seiten machen, ABER: ich wüsste nur gern ob hier irgendeiner von euch weiß, wer auf der Rückseite der Halde, also noch weiter zur Zeche rüber, diese paar s****ß Stücke Strecke gebaut hat?????? Genau das ist nämlich der Grund dafür, wie ich erfahren habe!!!!

Wenn einer also was darüber weiß, schreibt mir eine pn und habt die Eier, das zuzugeben, finde es traurig genug das da hinten bei ein zwei Wochenendaktionen so ein Schwachsinn gebaut wurde den eh keiner fährt..........  Falls derjenige mitlesen sollte, die schüppen von euch haben wir übrigens verlegt 

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem die nächsten Wochen/Monate Spaß auf den restlichen Trails


----------



## norranz (27. Mai 2015)

Wirklich sehr schade.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Mai 2015)

Komischerweise stehen aber noch einige Sprünge. Mal kucken, ob die auch noch angerissen werden. :-(


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2015)

das alles sieht für mich NICHT nach einem profesionellen abriss aus ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2015)

Noklos schrieb:


> , ABER: ich wüsste nur gern ob hier irgendeiner von euch weiß, wer auf der Rückseite der Halde, also noch weiter zur Zeche rüber, diese paar s****ß Stücke Strecke gebaut hat?????? Genau das ist nämlich der Grund dafür, wie ich erfahren habe!!!!



könnt wetten das der osterfelder spacken und seine dummen kumpels es waren.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2015)

wer is denn überhaupt diese besagte person? was fürn bike?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wer is denn überhaupt diese besagte person? was fürn bike?



ist nur *meine* vermutung... bin mir nicht sicher ! ! !

so schei55e alles, könnt kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2015)

deswegen frag ich ja, weil ich kann die personen nich zuordnen...


----------



## Uramacore (27. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

Sorry aber bin nicht wirklich in der Thematik hab nämlich erst vor 2 Wochen mit dem Biken angefangen. War heute auf der S-Line und da war echt einiges kaputt. Wird die jetzt komplett abgerissen? Oder bleibt es bei den entfernten Sprüngen. 

Das würde maximalst nerven...

Gibt es denn da überhaupt noch was in der Art. Bei der Strecke am Kreuzweg hab ich immer Schiss einen Fußgänger zu überrollen.


----------



## frohrider666 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen....
Khujand hat Recht,  der Abriss sieht nicht besonders professionell aus. 
Ich denke das war die "Jäger und Jagdaufseher Fraktion".
Wenn die Strecke so bleibt könnte man ein paar Geländesprünge reinshapen. 
Dann könnte man noch zufrieden sein.
Glück Auf
Dennis


----------



## Niiils (28. Mai 2015)

Es gibt schon seit einige Wochen Stress da oben. Angefangen hat das alles, wie Noklos schon sagt, mit der beschi****en Strecke seitlich auf der Halde. An dem Tag als diese neue Strecke da komplett abgesperrt wurde musste man auch feststellen, dass das komplettes Werkzeug weg war, was vermutlich und laut Aussage, der Pächter oder die RAG eingesackt hat, was auch Sinn macht, weil wohl kaum einer Schubkarre,Spitzhacke, Plane, große Pylone und diverse Spaten und Schippen die Halde herunterschleppt und klaut...Darauf hin hörte man auch des öfteren von Fahrern sowie vom Günther (der Typ am grünen Haus) von Bußgeldern, Kontrollen etc....auf jeden Fall war das ,nachdem was man alles in letzter zeit da oben gehört hat, bzw. was oben passiert ist, nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Strecke abgerissen wird.
Diese neue Strecke hat auf jeden Fall zu einen sehr großen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass die s line jetzt nicht mehr steht...ich glaub wohl kaum, dass sich die Jäger da einen "Spaß"erlaubt haben und die Strecke einfach abgerissen haben...
Man kann nur hoffen, dass es irgendwann zu einer legalen Lösung kommt, weil das so alles nicht weiter gehen kann! Irgendwann haben auch die die schnauze voll,besonders, wenn plötzlich zu einer illegalen Strecke weitere dazukommen!


----------



## OneWheeler (28. Mai 2015)

Passt alles ins Bild:
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...-vorgehen-gegen-biker-im-wald-id10642644.html
Die Radfahrer hat man aktuell auf die Abschussliste gesetzt.
Der NABU fragt sich in Facebook, warum man im Wald fahren muss wenn wenn sich doch auf der Halde austoben kann.....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2015)

geeenau... boah, geht mir das aufn keks... bald darfste in deutschland garnix mehr...


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (28. Mai 2015)

versucht ein Förster mich anzuhalten kann man davon am nächsten Tag in der Zeitung lesen


----------



## free-for-ride (28. Mai 2015)

ja klar, spiel woanders den helden


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (28. Mai 2015)

Kannst mir ja ins Gesicht sagen das ich ein Spinner bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonnie-0815 (28. Mai 2015)

Fakt ist mit dem Mtb lass ich mich nicht anhalten nur weil Jemand Stop ruft


----------



## free-for-ride (28. Mai 2015)

da geh ich nicht weiter drauf ein


----------



## mau (28. Mai 2015)

War heute mal wieder 'n Ründchen (auf den befestigten Wegen) drehen  und hab mich mal ein wenig umgesehen.

Die RAG/DSK scheint jetzt auch mitzuspielen - sie waren mit 'ner Kettenraupe unterwegs.
Eure "Abfahrt" von den Stelen zum Theater ist weg und bei allen Trampfelpfaden/"Abfahrten" von oben zur ersten Etage wurden die letzten zwei, drei Meter aufgewühlt, aufgeschüttet und am Abschluss eine tiefe Rinne gezogen.
Vllt auch einfach nur "Haldepflege" 

Jedoch sollten die, die irgendwo (illegal ) herunterfahren, vorher mal nachsehen ob noch alles so ist wie früher 
Die Rinnen dürften einen nämlich ordentlich zusammenstauchen.

Aber ich muß schon sagen, den Kreuzweg runterfahren macht auch Spaß


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (28. Mai 2015)

Bevor jetzt noch jeder aufzählt, was alles noch intakt ist, sollte er im Hinterkopf behalten, dass dies ein öffentliches Forum ist, in dem jeder (auch Kettenraupenfahrer und Spatenschwinger) mitlesen kann.
Man muss ja nicht noch darum betteln...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Mai 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt noch jeder aufzählt, was alles noch intakt ist, sollte er im Hinterkopf behalten, dass dies ein öffentliches Forum ist, in dem jeder (auch Kettenraupenfahrer und Spatenschwinger) mitlesen kann.
> Man muss ja nicht noch darum betteln...


Da werden die richtigen leute vermutlich ,nicht erst heute lesen.ride on


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2015)

mau schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder 'n Ründchen (auf den befestigten Wegen) drehen  und hab mich mal ein wenig umgesehen.
> 
> Die RAG/DSK scheint jetzt auch mitzuspielen - sie waren mit 'ner Kettenraupe unterwegs.
> Eure "Abfahrt" von den Stelen zum Theater ist weg und bei allen Trampfelpfaden/"Abfahrten" von oben zur ersten Etage wurden die letzten zwei, drei Meter aufgewühlt, aufgeschüttet und am Abschluss eine tiefe Rinne gezogen.
> ...



deine unterschwellige ironie... passt z.Z. nicht hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (29. Mai 2015)

Nun ja die RAG ist Hausherr und darf im bestimmten Umfang Arbeiten durchführen. 
Der Eigentümer ist für alle Gafahren, die er duldet oder die erschafft verantwortlich.

Da stell ich mir jetzt die Frage, wenn die tiefen Rinnen am Ende der Abfahrten und von oben nicht sichbar sind, ob das nicht die Schaffung eine neunen Gefahr ist, die größer ist wei der alte illegale Weg.

Schade nur das die RAG nicht auf Lösungsvorschläge von Seiten der Biker ein geht. 
Wodruch die Haftung auch auf mehr Schultern verteilt würde.
Aber selbst ein Bürgermeister kann die RAG nicht umstimmen, schade.


----------



## makkuupussi (29. Mai 2015)

Eure "Abfahrt" von den Stelen zum Theater ist weg und bei allen Trampfelpfaden/"Abfahrten" von oben zur ersten Etage wurden die letzten zwei, drei Meter aufgewühlt, aufgeschüttet und am Abschluss eine tiefe Rinne gezogen.
Vllt auch einfach nur "Haldepflege" 

War das letztes Jahr nicht auch so im Vorfeld der Theateraufführung in der Bergarena?
Uli


----------



## mau (29. Mai 2015)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> ...Da stell ich mir jetzt die Frage, wenn die tiefen Rinnen am Ende der Abfahrten und von oben nicht sichbar sind, ob das nicht die Schaffung eine neunen Gefahr ist, die größer ist wei der alte ....



Deswegen hier auch der Hinweis darauf. Es gibt/gab nämlich einige, die da mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit runtergeballert sind. Was bisher ja auch möglich war und jetzt durchaus in einem Sturz enden dürfte.

Arthur, überließ es doch einfach p:


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (29. Mai 2015)

Ich komme gerade von der Halde und verkünde die traurige Nachricht:

So dilettantisch die Beseitigung der Kicker und Anlieger auch aussehen mag, in die aufgewühlte Erde sind an diesen Stellen mehr oder weniger große, junge Bäume gepflanzt worden. Offensichtlich waren das doch nicht irgendwelche hirntoten Vandalen... Ich wäre jedenfalls beeindruckt von dem betriebenen Aufwand, falls doch.


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (29. Mai 2015)

.....bin auch gerade wieder zurück. Ich finde die Umbauten wirken nicht so als ob man die Biker ernsthaft vertreiben wollte.


----------



## phoxxx (29. Mai 2015)

Wenn dort Bäume gepflanzt wurden, hat sich das Thema s-line wohl erstmal erledigt, außer man baut (wenn man kann) drum herum.

Aber da scheint sich wirklich jemand Gedanken gemacht zu haben, wie man uns davon abhält dort zu fahren.
Denn Bäume rausreißen dürfte für die meisten von uns wohl ein Tabu sein!


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (29. Mai 2015)

ich persönlich habe die Sprünge Kicker etc eh umfahren. Für meinen Geschmack bietet die Halde immer noch genügend Möglichkeiten für eine Anspruchsvolle Abfahrt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (29. Mai 2015)

phoxxx schrieb:


> ...
> Aber da scheint sich wirklich jemand Gedanken gemacht zu haben, wie man uns davon abhält dort zu fahren.
> Denn Bäume rausreißen dürfte für die meisten von uns wohl ein Tabu sein!



Das wäre Vandalismus und strafbar!




Jonnie-0815 schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe die Sprünge Kicker etc eh umfahren. Für meinen Geschmack bietet die Halde immer noch genügend Möglichkeiten für eine Anspruchsvolle Abfahrt.



Ich habe die meisten Sprünge auch umkurvt, aber wenn die Pflanzen erstmal einigermaßen gewachsen sind, geht auf der Linie auch der Platz aus.

Jetzt bleibt die Frage, wieviel Mühe sich die Verantwortlichen bzw. Ausführenden machen (wollen), diese zu suchen und ebenfalls unbefahrbar zu machen.

Da die Besucher- und Bikerzahlen auf der Halde in meinen Augen stark zugenommen haben und die Events, Kultur- und Kunstaktionen anstehen, geht es hoffentlich nicht darum, uns für immer zu verbannen. Schade um den Bike-Sommer...


----------



## Ani (29. Mai 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> aber wenn die Pflanzen erstmal einigermaßen gewachsen sind, geht auf der Linie auch der Platz aus.


... wenn die in dem sadigen Boden überhaupt angehen, von den Bäumchen die gepflanzt wurden wo früher mal die Treppe (am Chinamann) war ist glaub ich nix angegangen,
aber immerhin gäbs dann nach nur 10 bis 15 Jahren ein veritables Wurzelfeld ;-)

Aufregen hilft ja nicht, ich war heute erstmal ne Runde in Moers.


----------



## Master_A (29. Mai 2015)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> War das letztes Jahr nicht auch so im Vorfeld der Theateraufführung in der Bergarena?


Ich meine auch, dass das ungefähr die Zeit war, wo denen das mal wieder explizit ins Auge gefallen ist. 
Wie Ani auch sagt, hilft ja alles nix. Das Beste draus machen. 
Nur wenn jetzt irgendwelche geistreichen Leute die Bäume wieder raus ruppen, dann wird es wohl ganz mit der S-Line gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## Der Toni (29. Mai 2015)

Ich finde, das passt ganz gut zu dem Thema.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (29. Mai 2015)

Und es spricht mich auch noch positiv an!


----------



## piilu (30. Mai 2015)

Demnächst finden da oben Dreharbeiten für die Ruhrtriennale mit 600 Statisten statt. Dafür soll da Oben einiges aufgebaut werden. Kann sein dass die deswegen ein wenig bedenken vor den Radfahrern hatten.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Da die Besucher- und Bikerzahlen auf der Halde in meinen Augen stark zugenommen haben und die Events, Kultur- und Kunstaktionen anstehen, geht es hoffentlich nicht darum, uns für immer zu verbannen. Schade um den Bike-Sommer...



da der stadt die biker so ziemlich egal sind, die RAG radler abseits der befestigten wege nicht haben will (ich warte ja nur auf verletzte auf dem kreuzweg oder auf dem langen schotterweg hintenrum, da es da genug gibt, die dort mit vollgas runterballern...)... sehe ich das so, das man die biker endgültig dort verbannen will.

das man genau in die spur der alten s-line die bäume pflanzt, sollte klar sein, WAS man uns damit sagen will... das wird dann natürlich mal wieder damit begründet, das der hang abrutschen könnte oder was weiss ich was. leute, seht es ein, der volkssport, der hier gefördert ist, ist nunmal nicht mountainbiken...


----------



## free-for-ride (30. Mai 2015)

Leider sehe ich aber keine Möglichkeit, woanders hin auszuweichen.
Die Halde bot mit seiner Nähe und den verschiedenen Abfahrten tolle Möglichkeiten den Sport "Mountainbiking" auszuleben.
Ich kenne zwar viele Strecke im Ruhrgebiet aber keine war wie die Halde.
Und auch die anderen Strecken wurden regelmäßig von Förstern oder anderen Parteien in mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Siehe die Strecke in Kettwig oder am Baldeney-See.
Auf der Halde wurde die S-Line eigendlich bis heute sehr lange verschohnt und wir Biker hatten unsere Ruhe und konnten unserem Hobby nachgehen.

SCHADE.......

Aber ich denke wir können uns zwar ärgern, müssen aber auch nach vorne sehen und uns gedanken dazu machen, wie es zum einen weiter geht und zum anderen ob es eine Ausweichmöglichkeit gibt, die nicht erst stundenlang mit dem PKW angefahren werden muss?!?!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2015)

genau dieses anfahren mit dem PKW stösst mir auf... gut, für mich war haniel hometrail (10min anfahrt auf eigener achse)... von daher schon echt traurig. absehbar, aber traurig...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> genau dieses anfahren mit dem PKW stösst mir auf.


 
es gibt doch die alternative ohne Auto mit dem Rad zum geeigneten Trail zu fahren.
Ich bin auch immer die 15 Km zur Halde mit dem Bike hingefahren ist ein gutes "Warmup" und bring kondition.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Mai 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Leider sehe ich aber keine Möglichkeit, woanders hin auszuweichen.
> Die Halde bot mit seiner Nähe und den verschiedenen Abfahrten tolle Möglichkeiten den Sport "Mountainbiking" auszuleben.
> Ich kenne zwar viele Strecke im Ruhrgebiet aber keine war wie die Halde.
> Und auch die anderen Strecken wurden regelmäßig von Förstern oder anderen Parteien in mitleidenschaft gezogen.
> ...


Die beiden strecken die du in essen angegeben hast sind im bestem zustand und suchen seines gleichen.ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (30. Mai 2015)

Dutshlander, genau davon rede ich ja, nenn mir hier im Ruhrgebiet ne lohnenswerte alternative die du nicht mit dem PKW anfahren musst

wurzelhoppser, die sahen auch mal anders aus und es bleibt wie immer die Frage: Wie lange noch. Due weisst selber, der Förster für den Bereich ist manchmal übermotiviert


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Mai 2015)

Ja aber die letzten beiden jahre ,ist doch alles im grünen bereich,und es sind in dem bereich so gut wie keine wanderer gescheige denn sparziergänger unterwegs,und das ist so gold wert,da dies keine ausflugsziele sind.ride on.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immer die 15 Km zur Halde mit dem Bike hingefahren ist ein gutes "Warmup" und bring kondition.



klar, ich hab auch bock 15-20km mit nem downhiller, panzerjacke und allem erstma zum trail zu fahren... klar, man is dann warm. aber bedenke: man muss auch wieder zurück! ist dann toll, wenn am rad schäden auftreten und man nen fußmarsch hat, bzw man stürzt und die strecke dann unter schmerzen fahren darf...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Dutshlander, genau davon rede ich ja, nenn mir hier im Ruhrgebiet ne lohnenswerte alternative die du nicht mit dem PKW anfahren musst


Alle strecken im Ruhrgebiet kommst du ohne PKW hin*, oder schaffst du keine 30 Km auf dein Radel*


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ist dann toll, wenn am rad schäden auftreten und man nen fußmarsch hat, bzw man stürzt und die strecke dann unter schmerzen fahren darf...


Für den Notfall gibts Bus & Bahn die fahren überall


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Mai 2015)

Es ist so das die Eigentümer die Biker, die Abseits der befestigten Wege unterwegs sind, nicht auf der Halde haben wollen. 

Wenn der Eigentümer durch Anpflanzung von Bäumen zeigt das er bestimmte Wege nicht mehr zur Nutzung freigibt, müssen wir uns daran halten.
Machen wir das nicht, könnte die RAG das Befahren komplett verbieten lassen, das kann keiner von uns wirklich wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free-for-ride (30. Mai 2015)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> könnte die RAG das Befahren komplett verbieten lassen, das kann keiner von uns wirklich wollen.



Das wäre mir persönlich ziemlich egal, weil dass "normale" befahren der halde für mich und die meisten hier ziemlich uninteressant ist.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Alle strecken im Ruhrgebiet kommst du ohne PKW hin*, oder schaffst du keine 30 Km auf dein Radel*



ich denke, wir sollten erstmal klarstellen, mit was denn wer unterwegs ist... mit nem xc-bike oder nen allmountain eier ich auch gern 30km zum spot... mit nem reinen DH bike sieht das da doch anders aus...



Dutshlander schrieb:


> Für den Notfall gibts Bus & Bahn die fahren überall



wobei du dann aussteigen darfst, wenn jemand mit rolli oder kinderwagen zusteigt. zudem haben die busbetriebe es unheimlich gern, wenn du dann mit nem vollgesauten bike in den bus einsteigst...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2015)

fahr weiterhin Auto


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2015)

darum gehts doch garnich... geht darum, das man nen spot direkt vor der tür hat, dieser aber ma wieder platt gemacht wurde...

oder sollen wir den thread nun umbenennen in "mountainbiker die kilometerweit zum spot gurken weil der homespot eh dauernd platt gemacht wird"??


naja... was reg ich mich über den bullshit auf, ich zieh eh bald hier weg... wird echt zeit...


----------



## piilu (30. Mai 2015)

First  World Problems. Ganz im Ernst wenn sich alle die hier rumheulen zusammentun würden, dann würde ruck zuck nen neuer wahrscheinlich noch viel besserer Trail entstehen


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (30. Mai 2015)

Wie hat das eigentlich auf Hoppenbruch funktioniert? 

PS: Gibt es Leute die dort gelegentlich hin fahren von bot aus?


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Mai 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Das wäre mir persönlich ziemlich egal, weil dass "normale" befahren der halde für mich und die meisten hier ziemlich uninteressant ist.



Was ist normales fahren...?
Radfahren ist im Wald und auch Flur (dazu gehört die Halde) auf "festen Wegen" erlaubt. Landesforstgestzt NRW §2

Wer sich die Karten mal genau anschaut der findet auch das was viele hier suchen.... Gut nicht die S-Line aber schaut mal selber

hier sind 2 Links die helfen wo das sein könnte.
nur für Bottrop schaut mal hier:
http://www.bottrop.de/stadtleben/umwelt/neuer_landschaftsplan/120503_LP_Neuaufstellung.php
ist zwar auch viel zu lesen, aber schaut euch mal die Karte an, da gibt es nicht nur die breiten Wege.
Und die Halden werden als Entwicklungsgebiet für die Sport und Freizeitgestaltung aus gewiesen. Hier muss auf die Politik druck ausgeübt werden, das sie nun auch Taten sprechen lässt. Einzelpersonen sind da machtlos.

Für Gebiete über Bottrop hinaus findet man hier was:
http://www.naturschutzinformationen-nrw.de/wildnis/de/karten/wildnis

In der Größten zoom stufe (DGK5) findet man eng gestrichelte Linien (Fußweg/Radweg).  --------


----------



## Ani (30. Mai 2015)

Jonnie-0815 schrieb:


> Wie hat das eigentlich auf Hoppenbruch funktioniert?
> 
> PS: Gibt es Leute die dort gelegentlich hin fahren von bot aus?



Joha, wieso nur gelegentlich  ?
Die Trails auf Hoppenbruch haben folgende Vorgeschichte (ich hoffe ich gebe das jetzt halbwegs richtig wieder).Dort wurden bereits vor entlichen Jahren ein paar CC Strecken angelegt (ich glaube im Zuge der Olympiabewerbung des Ruhrgebiets). Jahrelang wurden die Strecken dann von einem Radsportverein betreut. Neben den CC-Strecken wuchs dort auch das ein oder andere Freerideelement und neue Abfahrten (teilweise auch ziemlich übertriebene Drops etc, die teilweise auch wieder abgerissen wurden...).
Vor 2-3 Jahren lief die Betreuung durch den Radsportverein aus und die Stadt hat beschlossen, man müsse das jetzt alles mal abreißen und irgendwann demnächst würden dann mal eine CC Strecke auf der Hohenward entstehen. Die Lokals waren natürlich entsetzt, haben sich an die Stadt gewendet und einen eigenen Verein gegründet (FRC Herten) und die offizielle Betreuung übernommen. Sie haben die Streckenpflege übernommen (morgen ist übrigens Trailday, Hilfe ist herzlich willkommen) und genaue Anweisungen erhalten wo was gemacht werden darf und wo nicht... das scheint ja offensichtlich ganz gut zu klappen. Die CC-Strecke auf der Hoheward scheint jetzt sogar auch noch was zu werden. Läuft da also grade ganz gut.


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Mai 2015)

Hi,

seit 13 Jahren versucht der DJK Adler07 und seit 2012 gemeinsam mit dem Verein Halde Haniel MTB ein offizielle anlegen zu können. Wer hier schon länger mitlist weiß was das sich die Eigentümer gegen eine dauerhafte legale Strecke ausgesprochen haben.
Wenn sich an den Besitzverhältnissen was ändert, kann man einen neuen Versuch wagen vermutlich aber erst 2018.

Der Adler07 Bottrop ist froh, das er seine CTF einmal im Jahr, über genau mit der RAG abgesprochene Wege und zu einer Zeit wenn keine anderen Veranstaltungen auf der Halde sind durchführen darf. Diese Wege sind aber alles angelegte Wege, mit unterschiedlichem Pflegezustand, aber nicht in den "Rutsch gefährdeten" Hängen.

Weiter gibt es eine Kontaktaufnahme mit dem RVR, bei der  die Vereine hoffen, das sich auf den Flächen des RVR mal was machen lässt.

Zur Zeit beleibt nur eins, legale Wege suchen und auch nur auf diesen fahren, um ein positives Bild des MTB-Sports in der Öffentlichkeit zu erzeugen. Biker sollten nicht ohne Erlaubnis der Eigentümer in der Landschaft Wege anlegen.

Hier ein App damit wir auch online vor Ort legeale Wege finden. Die App ist vom Ministerium für Umwlet, Natur und Verbraucherschutz NRW;
http://www.app-in-die-natur.nrw.de/


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2015)

war vorhin oben, weil ichs neue rad testen wollte... einer der bäume liegt bereits neben der strecke...

wenn man sich ansieht wie z.b. der erste grosse links-anlieger in den hang runtergetreten wurde, kann ich nur mit dem kopf schütteln. da soll mir nochma einer sagen, die haben schiss, das durch die baumaßnahmen der hang abrutscht, weil nun ist der bereich endgültig locker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (30. Mai 2015)

Besagter rausgerissener Baum


----------



## free-for-ride (31. Mai 2015)

Bäume ausreissen trägt unbedingt dazu bei, ein entspanntes Verhälnis wieder herzustellen 

*ironie aus


----------



## frohrider666 (31. Mai 2015)

Es wird erst wieder ein entspanntes Verhältnis geben, wenn dieser defizitäre Verein 2018 dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. Mai 2015)

free-for-ride schrieb:


> Bäume ausreissen trägt unbedingt dazu bei, ein entspanntes Verhälnis wieder herzustellen
> 
> *ironie aus



dachte ich mir gestern auch... statt ne neue strecke dran vorbei zu bauen... aber nööööö...

mich wundert jedoch das verhalten gegenüber mountainbikern angesichts einer begegnung gestern im wald garnicht mehr... da werden dann auf normalen "wanderwegen" mit vollgas uneinsehbare kurven genommen. ohne rücksicht ob dahinter fußgänger oder wie in meinem fall ein komplettes hundegespann (huskies) lauert... nicht das man dann noch einsichtig ist, nein, man wird direkt angepöbelt... bei sowas schämt man sich regelrecht, sich auch mal aufs bike zu setzen...


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2015)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Besagter rausgerissener Baum



Ich muss mir das mal selber ansehen... auf mich wirkt das alles *sehr sehr unprofessionell*, wie der Abriss der Sprünge und die seltsame Bepflanzung der Strecke.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. Mai 2015)

ja, empfand das auch recht unprofessionell, vorallem weil an dem später ja nicht mehr zu nutzenden ende der strecke der hang stark in mitleidenschaft gezogen ist. schaut aus als hätt dort jemand den ganzen hang runtergetreten...


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (31. Mai 2015)

frohrider666 schrieb:


> Es wird erst wieder ein entspanntes Verhältnis geben, wenn dieser defizitäre Verein 2018 dicht gemacht wird.



Werden die Eigentümerverhältnisse geändert oder wird nur die Zeche Prosper Haniel geschlossen? Die RAG wird es ja danach auch noch geben. Und wenn die Eigentümer der Halde bleibt...


----------



## OneWheeler (1. Juni 2015)

Herr_Schmidt schrieb:


> Werden die Eigentümerverhältnisse geändert oder wird nur die Zeche Prosper Haniel geschlossen? Die RAG wird es ja danach auch noch geben. Und wenn die Eigentümer der Halde bleibt...


Das bleibt abzuwarten, aber vermutlich ändern sich die Personen, die da die Verantwortung übernehmen dürfen. Aktuell ändert sich der Personenkreis etwa alle 4-5 Jahre.


----------



## free-for-ride (1. Juni 2015)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> vermutlich ändern sich die Personen



wenn da aber kein biker bei ist, wird soch wohl nix ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (1. Juni 2015)

Der "Weg" zum Theater wird schon wieder von den Fußgänger ausgetreten. 
Steine die im Weg leigen werden (siehe letzter Mann) beiseite gekickt


----------



## skaster (1. Juni 2015)

Es gibt auch bei Nichtbikern Leute die mit solchen Sportmöglichkeiten besser leben können als andere. Aber es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass wenn die DSK/RAG nicht mehr aktiv an der Halde arbeitet, der RVR das Areal übernimmt. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die dann gesprächsbereiter sind. Vermutlich sind dann aber auch andere Richtlinien betroffen, solange geschüttet wird, sind da bestimmt auch betriebsrechtliche Vorgaben zu erfüllen. Aber es gibt ja eine Reihe von Halden auf denen Strecken existieren, in so fern sollte man "freundlich" am Ball bleiben und keine kontraproduktive Hau-Ruck Aktionen durchziehen, die könnten nämlich negativ in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich solche Argumente seitens der Betreiber wie "Erosion und Hang abrutschen" lese, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Anstatt Bäumchen zu pflanzen, sollten die sich lieber um solche Schäden kümmern.....


----------



## skaster (1. Juni 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Argumente seitens der Betreiber wie "Erosion und Hang abrutschen" lese, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Anstatt Bäumchen zu pflanzen, sollten die sich lieber um solche Schäden kümmern.....


Kann man doch prima ein Steinfeld draus basteln  Ist das denn jetzt ein "fester Weg"?


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Kann man doch prima ein Steinfeld draus basteln  Ist das denn jetzt ein "fester Weg"?


Ja, gute Idee. Vielleicht sollten wir einen trail daraus machen, damit sich der Betreiber endlich darum kümmert.


----------



## chilla13 (1. Juni 2015)

Ani schrieb:


> Joha, wieso nur gelegentlich  ?
> Die Trails auf Hoppenbruch haben folgende Vorgeschichte (ich hoffe ich gebe das jetzt halbwegs richtig wieder).Dort wurden bereits vor entlichen Jahren ein paar CC Strecken angelegt (ich glaube im Zuge der Olympiabewerbung des Ruhrgebiets). Jahrelang wurden die Strecken dann von einem Radsportverein betreut. Neben den CC-Strecken wuchs dort auch das ein oder andere Freerideelement und neue Abfahrten (teilweise auch ziemlich übertriebene Drops etc, die teilweise auch wieder abgerissen wurden...).
> Vor 2-3 Jahren lief die Betreuung durch den Radsportverein aus und die Stadt hat beschlossen, man müsse das jetzt alles mal abreißen und irgendwann demnächst würden dann mal eine CC Strecke auf der Hohenward entstehen. Die Lokals waren natürlich entsetzt, haben sich an die Stadt gewendet und einen eigenen Verein gegründet (FRC Herten) und die offizielle Betreuung übernommen. Sie haben die Streckenpflege übernommen (morgen ist übrigens Trailday, Hilfe ist herzlich willkommen) und genaue Anweisungen erhalten wo was gemacht werden darf und wo nicht... das scheint ja offensichtlich ganz gut zu klappen. Die CC-Strecke auf der Hoheward scheint jetzt sogar auch noch was zu werden. Läuft da also grade ganz gut.


Weißt du genaueres bzgl. der XC Strecke auf der Hohewardhalde? Das wäre eine erfreuliche Entwicklung! Ich wohne zwar seit vielen Jahren in München, besuche aber drei bis vier Mal im Jaht meine Eltern im Ruhrpott und genieße die Trails auf der Hoppenbruchhalde. Gelegentlich bin ich dort allerdings mit einem mulmigen Gefühl unterwegs, weil die Trails scheinbar nur noch bergab befahren werden und es keine ausgewiesene Richtung mehr gibt, wie es früher einmal war. Die ersten Freeridetrails gab es seinerzeit übrigens auf der Hoheward. Ich war Ende der 90er, Anfang der 2000er Jahre viel dort unterwegs. Es waren ab ca. 2001 sogar kurze Northshore Elemente dort zu finden. Allerdings konnte man die Halde nur wochenends gefahrfrei befahren, da werktags noch zuhauf die riesigen Kipplaster dort unterwegs waren. Und den verdammten schwarzen Staub hat man immer noch zwei Tage lang in Rachen und Nase gehabt... Ich werde nostalgisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo1234 (1. Juni 2015)

Ist schon irgendwas mit dem wiederaufbau geplant??


----------



## Nachaz (1. Juni 2015)

jo1234 schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwas ... geplant??


Man könnte auf jeden Fall schon mal planen, dass in einem öffentlichen Forum breitzutreten.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (1. Juni 2015)

jo1234 schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwas mit dem wiederaufbau geplant??


----------



## Lexoor (1. Juni 2015)

Echt mies mit der s line..Gerade jetzt wo es zahlreiche Neulinge gibt. Größtenteils lag es wohl echt daran, dass irgendwelche Idioten ne "neue" Strecke bauen wollten.


----------



## norranz (1. Juni 2015)

Erosionsschäden werden auf der Halde doch nur einmal in Jahr kurz vor Ostern beseitigt! Vielleicht haben die das da übersehen 

Da ist das auch egal, ob einer der Hauptwege stellenweise nur noch 50 cm breit ist! Das bleibt dann eben ein halbes Jahr so!


----------



## mZe92 (1. Juni 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habe gehört, ich habe gehört... geh wo anders spielen



Ich war jetzt mal kurz woanders spielen bin wieder hier und sehe ich habe doch richtig gehört.



Der Toni schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn dieses Märchen gehört?



Siehe oben.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> deine unterschwellige ironie... passt z.Z. nicht hier rein.



Deine hat von vorneherein auch nicht rein gepasst.

Momentan ist es sowieso egal was auf der Halde passiert und auf der ehemaligen S-Line gemacht wird. Die jetzigen Besitzer lassen nicht mit sich reden aus welchen Gründen auch immer ob da jetzt noch die Setzlinge und Bäume aus Gründen wie Vandalismus oder Übermotivation raus gerissen werden, spielt wirklich keine Rolle. Natürlich könnte sich das auf das zukünftige Verhältnis auswirken aber sorry - als ob sich das jemals ändern wird wenn man da nicht mit 1000 Leuten aufkreuzt und die über die Politik den Druck spüren lässt?


----------



## Deleted 32178 (1. Juni 2015)

Das Ganze sieht mir eher wie eine grobe Schönheitsoperation aus als eine gezielten Aktion gegen Biker, diese sind halt mit unter die die Räder gekommen. Frei nach dem Motto: Was nicht sein darf, kann nicht sein wurden einige Sachen grob entfernt und schnell ein paar Trails unbrauchbar gemacht. Ist halt so als wenn Mutti zu Besuch kommt und man schnell durch die Junggesellenbude wischt. 

Ich hab die GrünGrassBaum-Bastler recht panisch rumwerkeln gesehn und auch eine Menge an Bäume wurden gepflanzt, zum grössten Teil an den Zuwegen zur Bergarena, was wohl den kommenden Aktionen dort geschuldet ist.

Die Kettenfahrzeuge haben auch nette Spuren hinterlassen.. das schaffe ich in 50 Jahren mit dem MTB nicht. In etwa das gleiche, wenn der Fälltrupp mit Spider, Traktor und Co durch die Wälder riesige Furchen ziehen und dann die Förster sich aufregen das die MTB's mit ihren Reifen den Waldboden zerstören.  

Fakt bleibt.. die S-Linie ist weg und Biker sind abseits der Wege von Seiten der Haldenbetreiber unerwünscht. 

Ihr solltet das Ganze erst einmal etwas sacken lassen, Wunden lecken und neue Ideen sammeln. (allerdings machen mir die Biker Sorgen, die nicht hier im Forum vertreten sind. Eine Kurzschlussreaktion von dieser Seite und das Problem könnte in den Köpfen der Betreiber negativ in den Fokus rutschen).

Wir haben es einmal geschaft die MTBler mit einer Rotbach-Aktion ins positive Licht bei den Forstbehörden zu rücken (da haben NaBu und Co gekniffen) warum sollte das nicht in absehbarer Zeit auch an der Halde funktionieren? (damit möchte ich nicht sagen das es einfach wird, aber einfach kann ja jeder , Hopenbruch und Hoheward zeigen ja das es irgendwie geht)

Und wenn die Haldenbetreiber hier mitlesen: "Tach, erst einmal".... Ihr habt da einen tollen Berg in die Langschaft gesetzt, jetzt lasst doch bitte auch uns Moutainbiker an eurem Werk teilhaben.. seid sicher .. wir wissen euer Werk zu schätzen und zu lieben . ihr solltet uns nur eine Möglichkeit geben dieses zu Beweisen. 

Mountainbiker haben eine Begabung.. Sie fallen... Sie fliegen in den Dreck... Sie stehen auf... und machen weiter. 

Mountainbiker sind da und sie werden nicht mehr verschwinden. Sportarten und deren Anhänger wie Kriminelle zu behandeln hat schon bei den Skateboardern nicht funktioniert also sollten wir, anstatt uns gegenseitig zu bekämpfen, Wege suchen wie wir alle zufrieden unseren jeweiligen Interessen genügen können. Das spart Zeit, Nerven und Geld. 

"Mountainbiking is not a crime"  

-tp-


----------



## Ani (1. Juni 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Weißt du genaueres bzgl. der XC Strecke auf der Hohewardhalde?



Auf der FB-Page von BikeProjects steht "Mitten im Revier…gibt's nicht nur Fussball: Auf der Halde Hoheward entsteht eine neue MTB-Strecke. Deshalb gestern und heute mal die "anzulegenden" Abschnitte abgesteckt. Könnte streckenweise durchaus lustig werden" und im Kommentar "Das wird ein XC bzw. CC-Rundkurs mit Trails rauf wie runter"


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2015)

Leute
 habe Bereitschaft diese Woche und komm nicht zur Strecke... kann mir mal einer genau sagen wie die Strecke bzw. die Strecken Abschnitte sind.
Kompl. zerstört oder nur teilweise, befahrbar oder kompl. unbefahrbar ? 


100 Post´st aber irgendwie keine genau Info...


----------



## frohrider666 (2. Juni 2015)

Moin...
Strecke ist komplett befahrbar. Halt nur ohne Sprünge und Anlieger. Obwohl die Anlieger noch ganz gut funktionieren. Ist eigentlich extrem schnell. Wer die Spünge sowieso ausgelassen hat wird seinen Spaß haben.
Gruß Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2015)

frohrider666 schrieb:


> Moin...
> Strecke ist komplett befahrbar. Halt nur ohne Sprünge und Anlieger. Obwohl die Anlieger noch ganz gut funktionieren. Ist eigentlich extrem schnell. Wer die Spünge sowieso ausgelassen hat wird seinen Spaß haben.
> Gruß Dennis


also doch der Förster in _Eigeninitiative.   (das sollten wir uns nicht gefallen lassen) _
das Bergwerk wäre da anders vorgegangen...


----------



## free-for-ride (3. Juni 2015)

Ob in Eigeninitiative oder nicht, er hat auf jeden Fall die Befugnisse. Also wirste dir das gefallen lassen müssen..... so beschi**en das auch ist.
Die Halde ist nunmal nicht unser Eigentum


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2015)

Ihr müsst mal bissl die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Ich war jetzt öfter wieder auf haniel und die sliine war und ist super.
Die Kicker die da stellenweise rein gebaut waren sind einfach zu heftig. Das befahren der Halde durch abfahrtsorientierte Mountainbiker wird nun geduldet und ist nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt.
Dann solche Kicker hinzustellen ist nicht schlau.
Ich hab gehört es gibt einen Verein, der scheint aber nicht sonderlich aktiv oder gut geplant zu sein.
Mein Tipp, kleine Brötchen backen, nicht dauernd durch "höher, weiter, schneller" provozieren.
Das legalisieren oder betreiben  durch einen Verein ist zur Zeit von den rag oder der rvr nicht geplant sind soviel ich weiß auch nicht gewünscht.

Die s-line kann weiter gefahren werden und um Bäume kann man herum fahren.


----------



## OneWheeler (3. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ....
> Ich hab gehört es gibt einen Verein, der scheint aber nicht sonderlich aktiv oder gut geplant zu sein.
> .....


Es gibt sogar 2 Vereine. Nur der Wille des Eigentümers, wie schon selber erkannt ist bindent. Es wird aber im Hintergrund mit anderen großen Eigentümern zusammen gearbeitet und das im Gesamten Ruhrgebiet, vermutlich wird es dazu bald auch weitere Infos geben. Auf anderen Halden wurden da schon der eine oder andere Fortschritt erreicht.

Ich kann dir aber anbieten das du uns hilfst.
Das gilt für alle die da was erreichen wollen meldet euch bei mir via pm.


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2015)

Ich bin Mitglied beim Verein hoppenbruch und kann daher nur von deräusserst positiven Arbeit dort berichten. da ich aber in der Nähe wohne bin ich natürlich auch interessiert was in der Umgebung passiert.


----------



## OneWheeler (3. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ich bin Mitglied beim Verein hoppenbruch und kann daher nur von deräusserst positiven Arbeit dort berichten. da ich aber in der Nähe wohne bin ich natürlich auch interessiert was in der Umgebung passiert.



Das ist eins der Ergebnisse aus der Arbeitsgruppe, von der ich oben sprach....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Juni 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ...Ihr müsst mal bissl die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
> Ich war jetzt öfter wieder auf haniel und die sliine war und ist super.Die Kicker die da stellenweise rein gebaut waren sind einfach zu heftig. Das befahren der Halde durch abfahrtsorientierte Mountainbiker wird nun geduldet und ist nicht ausdrücklich erlaubt.
> Dann solche Kicker hinzustellen ist nicht schlau.
> 
> ...



das kann man tausendmal sagen und schreiben, aber dann wird man angekeift...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2015)

bin morgen oben... und schau es mir mal an.  
aber *bobtailoner* könnte Recht haben mit "höher, weiter, schneller"


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2015)

*Cross Country* rules.... 
S- Line ansich ist kompl. fahrbar, wer die Sprünge ehh nicht gesprungen ist wird weiterhin spass an der S-Line haben.
denn noch eine schwachsinnige/unnötige Aktion seitens der RAG und Förster. 

einziger Vorteil, die *Raufschieber* sind weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (8. Juni 2015)

Wurde doch schon gesagt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juni 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Cross Country* rules....
> S- Line ansich ist kompl. fahrbar, wer die Sprünge ehh nicht gesprungen ist wird weiterhin spass an der S-Line haben.



abfahrt dort lohnt in meinen augen mittlerweile garnicht mehr... zumindest was gefedertes brauchst nun absolut nicht mehr


----------



## -Tomtom- (12. Juni 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wobei du dann aussteigen darfst, wenn jemand mit rolli oder kinderwagen zusteigt. zudem haben die busbetriebe es unheimlich gern, wenn du dann mit nem vollgesauten bike in den bus einsteigst...



Nein, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Aussteigen muss keiner nur weil andere einsteigen wollen, ganz gleich womit.
Bus oder Bahn verschmutzen wird allerdings zu recht nicht so gerne gesehen. Da muss man dann vor dem Einsteigen zumindest den groben Dreck abkratzen


----------



## Denyodp (12. Juni 2015)

Zum Thema Fahrrad im Bus mal die Broschüre der STOAG:
http://www.stoag.de/fileadmin/bilder/content/pdf/sonstige_Dateien/Fahrradmitnahme.pdf

Wie TomTom schon sagt, aussteigen muss man mit dem Rad nicht. Es wäre aber wünschenswert. Und jeder sollte dies in meinen Augen auch tun wenn man damit einem alten Menschen oder auch einem kleinen Kind im Kinderwagen einen Gefallen tun kann.


----------



## DirkP. (19. Juni 2015)

Bin gestern mal eine MTB-Tour von Moers nach Halde Haniel und zurück ca.70 km geradelt,war auch oben auf dem Gipfel ist eine sehr schöne Aussicht von dort oben ,aber auch ziemlich windig.
Hoch geschoben und runter bin ich über den Kreuzweg,aber ganz normal. 
Finde die Halde Haniel so schon sehr schön,wollte das nur mal so sagen.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juni 2015)

krass ... das die S- Line nicht mehr befahren wird. 
was sind die Leute nur für pussys, immer und am liebsten auf TOP geshapten und gepflegten Strecken fahren.  
und ich rede nicht von den downhillern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uramacore (21. Juni 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krass ... das die S- Line nicht mehr befahren wird.
> was sind die Leute nur für pussys, immer und am liebsten auf TOP geshapten und gepflegten Strecken fahren.
> und ich rede nicht von den downhillern...



Stimmt das überhaupt? Bin 2-3 mal die Woche oben und fahr unter anderem die S-Line. Alleine bin ich da nie.


----------



## Holland (21. Juni 2015)

Also, wenn ich in den letzten Wochen nicht so viel unterwegs gewesen wäre, wäre ich da bestimmt auch mal wieder abgefahren.

Gruß
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2015)

sorry... war wohl eher der Frust gestern über meinen sturz (finger nun krumm) auf der S-Line.  
aber die Strecke ist wirklich in keinem guten zusatnd, BITTE mehr fahren, damit die strecke wieder halbwegs spass macht.


----------



## skaster (21. Juni 2015)

@Holland wenn das Wetter mal wieder annehmbar ist komm ich mal vorbei, dann planieren wir mal die Strecke


----------



## skaster (21. Juni 2015)

@KHUJAND wenn ich mir hier die ganzen zugewachsen Trails anschaue, muss Überall mehr gefahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2015)

denke, das viele fahrer nun lieber woanders hingurken als auf haniel zu gehen... allein der aufstieg is grütze und bis auf die s-line sind die strecken eher nur steil wie sau... (wobei ich der meinung bin, das könnt gern hier und da noch was steiler werden...)


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sind die strecken eher nur steil wie sau... (wobei ich der meinung bin, das könnt gern hier und da noch was steiler werden...)



?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2015)

ja, downhill, der chinamann oder die mettwurst, is doch nur stumpfes steilhang fahren...


----------



## Uramacore (21. Juni 2015)

OK das viele Trails zuwachsen unterschreibe ich. Das is echt ungeil und trübt den Spaß. Kannst aber auch schlecht mit der Heckenschere alles wegschnibbeln. Da erhitzen sich doch wieder die Gemüter oder?


----------



## Sanke (22. Juni 2015)

Doch, kannste ruhig wegschneiden. Wüsste nicht, dass sich da schon mal jemand drüber aufgeregt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn die trails nicht regelmäßig jedes Jahr freigeschnitten würden, gäbe es sie schon längst nicht mehr.


----------



## Uramacore (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin zwar ein blutiger Anfänger aber wenn man alles freischnibbeln kann frage ich mich warum man lieber jammert anstatt den Zustand der Trails zu verbessern? Wenn man laienhafte planlose Hilfe braucht würde ich wohl auch helfen.


----------



## Nachaz (22. Juni 2015)

Uramacore schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar ein blutiger Anfänger aber wenn man alles freischnibbeln kann frage ich mich warum man lieber jammert anstatt den Zustand der Trails zu verbessern? Wenn man laienhafte planlose Hilfe braucht würde ich wohl auch helfen.


 3x darfst Du raten was bequemer ist. Freischnibbeln oder jammern?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2015)

ich habe über die *bodenverhältnisse* gejammert... und nicht über die vegetation.


----------



## skaster (22. Juni 2015)

Und ich habe geschrieben, *es muss mehr gefahren werden* und nicht es muss mehr freigeschnitten werden


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Und ich habe geschrieben, *es muss mehr gefahren werden* und nicht es muss mehr freigeschnitten werden


das habe ich auch geschrieben...


----------



## skaster (22. Juni 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das habe ich auch geschrieben...


Weiß ich, ich weiß nur nicht wer hier rumjammert


----------



## DirkP. (25. Juni 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> krass ... das die S- Line nicht mehr befahren wird.
> was sind die Leute nur für pussys, immer und am liebsten auf TOP geshapten und gepflegten Strecken fahren.
> und ich rede nicht von den downhillern...



Falls du mich meintest ich fahre schon lang kein Downhill mehr und mit meinen 17 Jahre alten 23kG Youngtimer schon garnicht Strecken die ich noch nicht kenne,auch ist das Bike dafür garnicht ausgelegt mit gerade mal 65mm Federweg ,die DH-Strecken von 1996/1997 die es mal gab auf den umliegenden Halden bei mir ,die sind heutzutage alle viel schärfer gebaut,da gibt es nicht mehr so einen DH Streckenbau wie damals.

Die S-Line habe ich auch dort nicht gesehen bzw.kenne ich mich garnicht auf euerer Halde Haniel aus,das einzigste was ich gesehen habe waren wohl mehrere Ab-Wege entlang des Kreuzwegs.

Desweiteren mit meinen fast heutigen 48 Jahren (meiner Herzkrankheit) und 3x Kindern denke ich noch ein bisschen weiter,da fahre ich auch nicht mehr so riskant als ich es damals noch gemacht habe,wo ich mal mit dem Hollandrad die DH Strecken in Duisburg Alsum runtergeprescht bin. 
Hab dafür sogar mal ein Eintrag in einer damaligen illegalen DH-Zeitschrift unter Massa Team bekommen.

Fahre heute mehr Touren und CC,auch mehr Sportlich für die gesundheit eventuell nochmal demnächst wieder etwas DH wenn ich mir mal ein Scott Voltage FR kaufe werde,aber sparen ist dafür erstmal angesagt,bei 3x Kindern(9,12+16 jahre alt) gehen andere Sachen nunmal vor.

Also weiterhin wünsche ich euch viel Spass auf Halde Haniel und umliegenden Halden.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## Sanke (25. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er dich meinte Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkP. (25. Juni 2015)

Sanke schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er dich meinte Dirk


Stimmt glaube du hast vollkommen Recht,dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell mal bei 
*KHUJAND*

mfg,Dirk


----------



## Der Toni (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn ihr euch jetzt alle wieder lieb habt, kanns ja weiter gehen . Gestern haben wir ein paar Trails auf der Halde frei geschnitten. Viel Spaß beim biken. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2015)

DirkP. schrieb:


> Stimmt glaube du hast vollkommen Recht,dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell mal bei
> *KHUJAND*
> 
> mfg,Dirk



Brauchste nicht... wofür denn ?


----------



## DirkP. (25. Juni 2015)

Alles Klar , Danke 

mfg,Dirk


----------



## Holland (27. Juni 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> . Gestern haben wir ein paar Trails auf der Halde frei geschnitten. Viel Spaß beim biken.



Danke, super!
die Riesenbärenklauenstauden am Ende der S-line sind etwas verunsichernd...

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Der Toni (27. Juni 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Danke, super!
> die Riesenbärenklauenstauden am Ende der S-line sind etwas verunsichernd...
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Sie erinnern mich immer an den Film: Die Körperfresser kommen. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-T (28. Juni 2015)

Ich war gestern auch mal oben aber war nicht viel los.


----------



## Error141 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich war am Freitag letzte Woche mal oben (Verletzungsbedingt ohne bike) und hab rein zufälliger weise den zuständigen Förster gefunden! 
Wir hatten ein kurzes gespräch er meinte das er eine Strecke toleriert aber wenn an anderen stellen angefangen wird zu graben hört bei ihm der spaß auf. Frei nach dem Motto Ich reiche euch einen Finger und ihr nehmt den ganzen arm. 

Da frage ich mich wo ist den da neu gebuddelt worden? weiß da einer was?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2015)

der wichser soll sich nicht so aufspielen... 
eines tages liegt er da mit nem spaten im rücken .


----------



## Error141 (29. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich wollt ich ihm auch einen Spaten durch die Visage ziehen .
Aber ich dachte mir ruhig bleiben!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2015)

Error141 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich ihm auch einen Spaten durch die Visage ziehen .
> Aber ich dachte mir ruhig bleiben!


Recht hast du . 
einige von uns fahren schon über 20 jahren dort MTB !  jetzt kommt so ein ewig gestriger förster daher, und meint dort  den dicken macker zu machen...
das macht mich so wütend !


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2015)

Keep Cool  alles ander hilft nix


----------



## Error141 (29. Juni 2015)

Bleibt uns ja nichts anderes übrig. 

Vllt. Wird es uns irgendwann möglich sein eine legale Strecke Strecke zu bauen. Das wär doch mal eine idee! Aber ich glaube da nicht dran.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juni 2015)

is der förster eigentlich so nen kasperle mit nem quad?? meine frau hatte mir da was erzählt... sie wäre von dem fast platt gefahren worden, wo sie mit den hunden unterwegs war. jedoch an dem wanderweg um die neue halde... da meinte er sie anzukeifen, sie solle ja auf dem reitweg laufen, der fußweg wäre nur für fußgänger und radfahrer.


bzgl legale strecke: rechne in 20 jahren mit... ginge es um fußball, wäre das schon längst in der mache. ist nunmal das falsche land für den sport.


----------



## Error141 (29. Juni 2015)

Korrekt das ist er! 

Naja egal wie es da oben aussieht ich gehe dort weiter biken


----------



## Noklos (30. Juni 2015)

Error141 schrieb:


> Ich war am Freitag letzte Woche mal oben (Verletzungsbedingt ohne bike) und hab rein zufälliger weise den zuständigen Förster gefunden!
> Wir hatten ein kurzes gespräch er meinte das er eine Strecke toleriert aber wenn an anderen stellen angefangen wird zu graben hört bei ihm der spaß auf. Frei nach dem Motto Ich reiche euch einen Finger und ihr nehmt den ganzen arm.
> 
> Da frage ich mich wo ist den da neu gebuddelt worden? weiß da einer was?




Bitte antworte mir mal auf meine PN 

Ich weiß übrigens nicht wieso ihr euch so aufregt? Den Förster kann ich voll und ganz verstehen, wenn er die s line toleriert und dann so idioten ne zweite Strecke bauen? kann ich absolut verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Juli 2015)

Noklos schrieb:


> Den Förster kann ich voll und ganz verstehen, wenn er die s line toleriert und dann so idioten ne zweite Strecke bauen? kann ich absolut verstehen



dann muss er seine Wut an der S-Line abreagieren ? hmmm kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Der Toni (3. Juli 2015)

Ich aber auch nicht. Das ist so eine "Kleine Kinder Bestrafungs-Aktion". Wenn ihr nicht artig seid, gibt's was hinter die Löffel. Es gibt aber auch Förster von anderem Kaliber.... muss mal eben den Artikel suchen:


----------



## Der Toni (3. Juli 2015)

<iframe src='http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/an...4/did=15769272/pv=embedded/1gk02an/index.html' width='512' height='314' frameBorder='0' scrolling='no'></iframe>


----------



## Holland (3. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Herr sich mal um unerwünschte Eindringlinge in die hiesige Flora kümmern könnte, dass wäre was.
 Der Bestand an Riesenbärenklau wächst weiter an....


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Error141 (4. Juli 2015)

@Der Toni 
So einen Förster hätte ich auch gern.
Der ein bisschen Verständnis für uns mtb fahrer hat egal ob dh fr oder sonstwas. Eine legale Strecke bis nach unten bei uns das würde mir persönlich reichen.


----------



## Deleted352229 (4. Juli 2015)

-


----------



## Holland (5. Juli 2015)

Die line ist schon vor 2013 da gewsen. Heute gibt sie ja eigentlich nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht in dem "legendären' Ausbau von 2014/2015.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2015)

so langsam nimmt es besorgniserregende außmasse an, nun sind auf jedem abschnitt der  S-Line lange und auch kurze nägel ausgestreut.
ich hatte nach der ersten fahrt einen ca. 7cm langen nagel im hinterreifen. 
*WARUM MACHEN MENSCHEN SOWAS *






probefhart nur zum teil gelungen


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juli 2015)

Weil's Idioten sind! 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (5. Juli 2015)

Krass!
Wollte eigentlich die Tage mal hin aber sowas brauche ich dann auch bicht


----------



## OneWheeler (5. Juli 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so langsam nimmt es besorgniserregende außmasse an, nun sind auf jedem abschnitt der  S-Line lange und auch kurze nägel ausgestreut.
> ich hatte nach der ersten fahrt einen ca. 7cm langen nagel im hinterreifen.
> *WARUM MACHEN MENSCHEN SOWAS *
> probefhart nur zum teil gelungen



Das wird aber werder der Förster noch die RAG gemacht haben, den beide wären dann für die Schäden vollhaftbar und genau das ist ja der Grund warum auf der Halde soviel untersagt wird, da diese noch umter Bergaufsicht steht.
Und im übrigen sind die Nägel auch eine Gefahr für die Tiere( Wildschweine und Rehe) auf der Halde, was auch die Jäger ausschließt.

Man kann nur beobachten und ggf. wenn man den erwischt anzeigen wegen (versuchter) Tierquälerrei.
Beobachten verfolgen und KFZ Kennzeichen aufschreiben.

schönes Bike

mfg onewheeler

p.s.: am 12.7 werden wieder viele CC Fahrer auf der Halde sein und auch die SLine kreuzen.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Juli 2015)

da sind die Stöckchenleger  um den B-See noch harmlos, aber auch völlig Gaga 
Aber auch das ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juli 2015)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Man kann nur beobachten und ggf. wenn man den erwischt anzeigen wegen (versuchter) Tierquälerrei.
> Beobachten verfolgen und KFZ Kennzeichen aufschreiben.



auch wenn viele wieder rumheulen werden: anzeigen wird da nicht wirklich nen klaren kopf erzeugen... dem arschloch, was das tut mal die nägel zu fressen geben. das sollte man tun. ich frag mich allen ernstens, was in den köpfen vorgeht, obs nägel, nagelbretter, stacheldraht oder seile in kopfhöhe sind... was is denn bitte das nächste?? selbstschussanlagen und anti-personenminen? die affen sollen sich mal ne beschäftigung suchen und sich mit so nem mist nicht befassen. wegsperren und schlüssel wegwerfen. genauso wie mit den autobahnbrücken-steinewerfern... da hörste dann, wenn die gepackt werden: jaaaa, schwere kindheit, langeweile... 5 jahre haft, auf bewährung... aber gab im vorfeld schon schwerverletzte und tote...

aber wehe du packst dem staat mal in die brieftasche (steuern)... dann gehste richtig lange in den bau...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> auch wenn viele wieder rumheulen werden.



einige haben sogar verständnis dafür


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2015)

das vorne, und ich wäre voll übern lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juli 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einige haben sogar verständnis dafür



lass gut sein, gibt doch genug, die selbstjustiz wieder verteufeln. aber ganz ehrlich, wer sowas tut, is eh nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> lass gut sein, gibt doch genug, die selbstjustiz wieder verteufeln. aber ganz ehrlich, wer sowas tut, is eh nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig.



und deine anmerkung bzgl reifen vorne... klar... im bösen moment fällst vllt noch voll in die nägel rein... schönen gruss an den chirurgen sag ich da nur noch.


----------



## Error141 (5. Juli 2015)

Das wird ja immer besser... ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juli 2015)

so langsam erklärt sich mir dann auch, wieso mir letztens einer von der s-line mit seinem e-bike entgegen kam mit nem undefinierbaren durchstich... der ältere herr war sehr glücklich, das wir ihm helfen konnten.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2015)

*OneWheeler *
hat recht... ich glaube nun auch nicht das der förster das war.


----------



## Uramacore (8. Juli 2015)

Also ich war Montag auf der S-Line und da war alles ok.

Hoffen wir mal das es nur ein einmaliger Vollspacko war sonst war ich das letzte mal dort. Ich hänge komischer Weise an meinem gesunden Körper!!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2015)

die Nägel liegen teilweise unter der Sand/Staub Decke .


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)

schön unbrauchbar gemacht den hang... entweder man geht das risiko ein, noch in 1-2 jahren nägel zu finden oder man sucht sich was anderes...


----------



## Der Toni (8. Juli 2015)

....oder man geht mal mit ner Harke durch 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2015)

ich werde die tage mit nem rechen die line säubern. . . macht noch wer mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)

das wird aber auch nur zu 60/70% das problem lösen. das ganze is sicher lustig für den affen... bis sich einer so nen mist-ding in den fuß tritt...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das wird aber auch nur zu 60/70% das problem lösen. das ganze is sicher lustig für den affen... bis sich einer so nen mist-ding in den fuß tritt...



ich ziehe sicherheitsschuhe an...


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

nimm Magneten mit das erleichtert beim einsammeln






mehrere nebeneinander auf einen Brettchen geschraubt, Besenstiel dran und los gehts


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)

die dinger häng ich mir unters tretlager...


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die dinger häng ich mir unters tretlager...


wofür


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)

beim fahren nägel sammeln... 

ne spass. bin aktuell verletzungsbedingt eh voll raus.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> beim fahren nägel sammeln...


nur weil eine gute Idee nicht von dir kommt muss du es nicht ins lächerliche ziehen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)

tu mir nen gefallen, geh zum lachen in den keller... das leben is schon bitter genug, da muss man doch nich alles todernst sehen oder? is schon scheisse genug, das dort nägel ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> tu mir nen gefallen, geh zum lachen in den keller...


 Nö


Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> leben is schon bitter genug, da muss man doch nich alles todernst sehen oder?


Nö


Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> schon scheisse genug, das dort nägel ausgelegt werden.


deswegen habe ich einen konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht

Sorry smilys im vorherigen posting vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)




----------



## Sanke (8. Juli 2015)

Arthur, ich würde gerne helfen bin aber noch ca eine Woche im Urlaub. An alle anderen: Bitte verkneifet euch Sätze wie "Wenn da nochmal was liegt geb ich den Trail auf" Wer weiß ob dieser gestörte Mensch hier nicht mit liest und dadurch erst richtig motiviert wird.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Juli 2015)

Sanke schrieb:


> Wer weiß ob dieser gestörte Mensch hier nicht mit liest und dadurch erst richtig motiviert wird.



wenn er mitliest, weiss er, das er eins aufs fressbrett kriegt, wenn ich´n inne finger kriege!


----------



## Holland (9. Juli 2015)

Wann soll die Demetallisierung starten?
Mache gerne mit, bin aber erst am Samstag wieder im Lande.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (9. Juli 2015)

Wollte nachher noch mal rauf,ich schau mal wie es da aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2015)

hab heute die S-Line kompl. durchgerecht... müsste jetzt zu 99,9% nagel frei sein.


----------



## Error141 (9. Juli 2015)

Dafür mal ein fettes Danke an dich KHUJAND.

Finde ich echt super von dir!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2015)

ich brauch keinen Lob...  
ich will einfach nur Ruhe da oben, und das alle ihren Spass beim Biken (und sonst was) haben.


----------



## Holland (10. Juli 2015)

Wievie Kilo Nägel hast Du da zusammengerechend?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (10. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn Du es nicht willst, Danke dafür! Hab Deine Spuren gesehen. Habe selbst auch ein wenig Hand angelegt, so dass man vor der Stück mit dem Bärenklau nach links und dann im Wäldchen die Abfahrt nehmen kann


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Wievie Kilo Nägel hast Du da zusammengerechend?
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



die markanten stellen mit treibsand habe aufgerechelt und zur seite gescharrt... habe nicht mehr die zeit gehabt, noch per hand durchzufühlen. 
wobei ich heute morgen aus meinen sicherheitsschuhen einen kleinen nagel herausgezogen habe.


----------



## Uramacore (10. Juli 2015)

Jo war heute wieder oben und es sieht wieder ziemlich gut aus.

Ein DANKE musste da schon fressen


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (16. Juli 2015)

Wer war heute zwischen 17:30 und 19:30 außer mir noch oben und hat zwischen den Bahnschwellen ganz oben das Paar gesehen? Sie um die 30, dunkle Haare und ne Kamera mit riesigem Objektiv; er um die 50, kurze graue Haare und verzweifelt bemüht, hinter einer Bahnschwelle den _nackten_ Hintern in eine Hose zu kriegen...


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (17. Juli 2015)

ich war gegen 17:30 oben, von dem Pornodreh habe ich leider nichts mitbekommen


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Juli 2015)

Ganz ehrlich, man muss ja scheinbar hier klare Worte finden. Die Führung und der Zustand der S-line ist weiter toll. Aber vor etwa vier Wochen wird alles abgerissen weil illegal, kurz darauf baut irgendwer hier sowas???
Was geht in den Köpfen vor?
Die trails hier werden nie legal und das macht ihr euch selber kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonnie-0815 (17. Juli 2015)

Selber schuld, musste Gestern auch einigen Gerätschaften ausweichen....aber wenigstens habe ich keinen Nagel gefunden


----------



## Karsten_Bot (17. Juli 2015)

Ich kann Euch nur voll und Ganz Beipflichten. Man sollte die S-line so lassen wie sie ist. Bei der derzeitigen RAG-Mitarbeitern, die dafür verantwortlich sind, wird es keine legale Strecke geben, also lasst es so wie es ist, damit es wenigstens so bleiben kann....

Danke!


----------



## norranz (17. Juli 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, man muss ja scheinbar hier klare Worte finden. Die Führung und der Zustand der S-line ist weiter toll. Aber vor etwa vier Wochen wird alles abgerissen weil illegal, kurz darauf baut irgendwer hier sowas???
> Was geht in den Köpfen vor?
> Die trails hier werden nie legal und das macht ihr euch selber kaputt



Und das ganze in ein öffentliches Forum zu setzen, löst das Problem, oder wie?

Dein Post trägt genauso wenig zu einer legalen Strecke bei, wie der Kicker selbst.

Dafür gibt es wieder mal sinnfreie Diskussionen in diesem Thread. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (17. Juli 2015)

Der Post löst nicht das Problem, aber er zeigt auf, dass nicht alle Mountainbiker hirnlos durch die Pampa knallen und sich über Verbote und Vorschriften hinwegsetzen, sondern versuchen, vernünftig und sachlich mit der Sache umzugehen.
Die breite "Masse" darauf hinzuweisen, dass es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt völlig sinnentleert ist, neue Elemente in die S-Line zu bauen, beweist eher Verantwortungsbewusstsein.
Tausendmal besser, als über einen Kamm geschoren zu werden!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juli 2015)

was da wieder gegraben wird entzieht sich jeglichem verstandes... hauptsache kicker die sonstwohin führen, schön kurz und steil... hab mir das gestern auch kurz angesehen und musste mit dem kopf schütteln. frage mich, wie man auf die idee kommt, sowas da hinzupflanzen...


----------



## norranz (17. Juli 2015)

Klar, die die hier mitlesen Wissen und verstehen das.

Die Verantwortlichen der RAG haben sich ihre Meinung schon gebildet.

Die Jungs, die einfach sinnlos buddeln interessiert das aber herzlich wenig.

Den Kicker wieder abreißen und nicht breit treten wäre ne super Idee gewesen. 

Naja, jetzt diskutiere ich ja  doch wieder. Für mich ist das Thema damit erledigt.  Ich schneid höchstens mal ein paar Sträucher zurück und Buddel nicht wild irgendwo rum.

Ansonsten allen ein schönes Wochenende und happy Trails!


----------



## Der Toni (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist die s-line nicht wegen der Sprünge, sondern wegen einer anderen Strecke, die auf der Süd Seite gebuddelt wurde, platt gemacht worden. Also regt euch wieder ab. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Juli 2015)

Das wiederaufbauen beruhigt bestimmt die Gemüter.... vor allem so sinnlos kurze steile Kicker....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juli 2015)

genau das isses... dirtbiker halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (7. August 2015)

Sorry, dass ich das jetzt schon wieder anspreche, aber ich begreife es nicht: Es wurde schon wieder gebuddelt auf der S-Line, Jungs, kapiert Ihr das nicht? Die RAG hat die Macht die kompeltte Halde für Biker zu sperren! Manchmal muss man mit dem Zufrieden sein, was man hat. Lasst es doch einfach sein.


----------



## Holland (7. August 2015)

Solltest Deine Predigt vielleicht vor Ort halten... 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

In nrw ist gerade eine viel größere schweinerei am laufen neues landesnaturschutzgesetz ist das Stichwort schaut mal unter sonstiges in der ig vorbei!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. August 2015)

etwas mehr infos wären da schon interessant. aber ich ahne es... kein aufenthalt mehr abseits öffentlicher wege, am besten garnich mehr im wald... bescheuert...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Sorry war nicht am PC...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/in-nrw-droht-mtb-verbot-in-waeldern.763167/#post-13146241
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-2

und die IG
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/neues-landesnaturschutzgesetz-nrw.941/


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. August 2015)

wenn ich eines an diesem land echt liebe ist es der bedarf alles zu verbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dealcrasher (7. August 2015)

Tzz wenn ich so ein Schei... schwachsinn schon wieder lese platzt mir echt der Kragen.
Die sollen sich um was sinnvolles kümmer es gibt genug andere wichtigere Problem in Deutschland.
Ich fahre da wo ich will Basta!!!!!!! Wie wollen die das überhaupt kontrollieren, wahrscheinlich bauen sie dann für Millarden von Euros, Bike Stops quasi sowas wie Nagelbretter Tzzzzzzz
Einfach nur traurig mit was sich die Politik beschäftigt, gibt ja sonst nicht wichtigeres!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Dealcrasher schrieb:


> Tzz wenn ich so ein Schei... schwachsinn schon wieder lese platzt mir echt der Kragen.
> Die sollen sich um was sinnvolles kümmer es gibt genug andere wichtigere Problem in Deutschland.
> Ich fahre da wo ich will Basta!!!!!!! Wie wollen die das überhaupt kontrollieren, wahrscheinlich bauen sie dann für Millarden von Euros, Bike Stops quasi sowas wie Nagelbretter Tzzzzzzz
> Einfach nur traurig mit was sich die Politik beschäftigt, gibt ja sonst nicht wichtigeres!!!!!!!!!!!


Das Problem ist nicht ob durchsetzbar oder nicht sondern die Tatsache das über so etwas überhaupt nachgedacht wird, hier rund um bonn ist quasi alles betroffen was nicht Stadt ist.


----------



## Dealcrasher (7. August 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht ob durchsetzbar oder nicht sondern die Tatsache das über so etwas überhaupt nachgedacht wird, hier rund um bonn ist quasi alles betroffen was nicht Stadt ist.



Ja genau, wer zerbricht sich über so etwas den Kopf, wir haben ja so wenig Probleme in Deutschland, das ist absolute Zeitverschwendung, aber wenn die mit so etwas erstmal überhaupt angefangen haben wird das irgendein "Schwachkopf" wahrscheinlich auch durchdrücken!

Sry schonmal ich kann bei so etwas nicht Sachlich bleiben, fällt mir echt schwer


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2015)

Dealcrasher schrieb:


> Ja genau, wer zerbricht sich über so etwas den Kopf, wir haben ja so wenig Probleme in Deutschland, das ist absolute Zeitverschwendung, aber wenn die mit so etwas erstmal überhaupt angefangen haben wird das irgendein "Schwachkopf" wahrscheinlich auch durchdrücken!


Ich hoffe es ist noch nicht zu spät


----------



## OneWheeler (8. August 2015)

Hey jeder in unserem Land hat das recht sich an die MdL in seinem Wahlkreis mit  Beschwerden zuwenden.
 https://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/Webmaster/GB_I/I.1/Abgeordnete/abgeordnetensuche.jsp
Macht davon Gebrauch aber immer höflich denn er soll ja was für euch tun.
Ihr könnt euch aber auch der IG anschliessen und da aktiv helfen.
Das wäre dann beides gelebte Demokratie und besser wie meckern und sich den Dingen die da kommen zu ergeben...oder illegal zu werden.
Auch sinnvoll weiter sagen damit klar wird nicht das MTb ist betroffenen sondern alle.  Ja auch die Rennradfahrer und die Oma auf dem Weg zum Enkel, es gibt Wege im Wald die sehen aus wie Straßen sind es aber nicht.  Da es nicht um Zustand oder Assehen geht sonderen um Widmung.
Das müsste dann jeder vor der Fährt klären.
Wie das geht....?


----------



## Karsten_Bot (8. August 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Solltest Deine Predigt vielleicht vor Ort halten...
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


Würd ich gerne, bin aber meist so spät oben, dass ich alleine bin.... oder zumindest fast


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2015)

die -S-Line ist einfach nur noch zum heulen. . .   wer baut da eigentlich, ein Kindergarten ?


----------



## Holland (9. August 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne, bin aber meist so spät oben, dass ich alleine bin.... oder zumindest fast





KHUJAND schrieb:


> die -S-Line ist einfach nur noch zum heulen. . .   wer baut da eigentlich, ein Kindergarten ?



Würde sagen, ja. Die Einbauten sind alle während der Woche in den Ferien entstanden.


----------



## Nachaz (9. August 2015)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hey jeder in unserem Land hat das recht sich an die MdL in seinem Wahlkreis mit  Beschwerden zuwenden.
> https://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/Webmaster/GB_I/I.1/Abgeordnete/abgeordnetensuche.jsp
> Macht davon Gebrauch aber immer höflich denn er soll ja was für euch tun.
> Ihr könnt euch aber auch der IG anschliessen und da aktiv helfen.
> ...


Und - weil es so schön ist -auch nochmal hier:
§57 ist wortgleich mit §49 des aktuellen Gesetzes.
§59 (3) ist wortgleich mit §54a des aktuellen Gesetzs.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-5#post-13150260


----------



## OneWheeler (9. August 2015)

Nachaz schrieb:


> Und - weil es so schön ist -auch nochmal hier:
> §57 ist wortgleich mit §49 des aktuellen Gesetzes.
> §59 (3) ist wortgleich mit §54a des aktuellen Gesetzs.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-5#post-13150260



Das stimmt so nicht neu ist das Wort zugelassenen
`Radfahren und Reiten außerhalb von Straßen und dafür 
zugelassenen Wegen verboten.`
Genau das Wort macht aber die Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norranz (14. August 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die -S-Line ist einfach nur noch zum heulen. . .   wer baut da eigentlich, ein Kindergarten ?





Holland schrieb:


> Würde sagen, ja. Die Einbauten sind alle während der Woche in den Ferien entstanden.



Die Ferien sind vorbei. Leider wird der Downhill gerade auch kaputt gebuddelt. Habe einen Teil der bauten bereits wieder so gut es geht abgerissen. Keine Chicken Ways und eine Landung fast in den kreuzenden Weg rein gehen garnicht.

Momentan ist demnach besondere Vorsicht geboten. Kicker werden sinnfrei in die Trails gebuddelt. Chickenways? Fehlanzeige!
Hier hilft wohl echt nur eins: den Unsinn wieder abreißen und hoffen, dass diese Honks die Lust am buddeln verlieren.

MfG Sascha


----------



## KHUJAND (14. August 2015)

Sascha... ich frag mich nur wann die bauen ? ich sehe da niemanden.


----------



## norranz (14. August 2015)

Wenn ich das wüsste...  war am Mittwoch und heute ab dem späten Nachmittag oben.
Bis auf eine Truppe mit 4-5 Leuten ganz oben bei den Totems am Mittwoch habe ich da keinen gesehen.
Beim buddeln selbst hab ich bisher generell keinen oben gesehen.

Das wird auch schwierig, da Schüler / Studenten einfach mehr Freizeit haben als die arbeitende Bevölkerung. 
Sone Wildkamera mit Bewegungsmelder hat nicht zufällig einer Zuhause rumfliegen?! Das könnte helfen! 

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Holland (16. August 2015)

Vielleicht sollten wir (die besorgten Haldenreiter) einmal beim Bier besprechen, wie da Disziplin rein zu bekommen ist...

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Mev (16. August 2015)




----------



## Holland (16. August 2015)

Mev schrieb:


>


in Worten soll das was bedeuten?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (16. August 2015)

norranz schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wüsste...  war am Mittwoch und heute ab dem späten Nachmittag oben.
> Bis auf eine Truppe mit 4-5 Leuten ganz oben bei den Totems am Mittwoch habe ich da keinen gesehen.
> Beim buddeln selbst hab ich bisher generell keinen oben gesehen.
> 
> ...




Glaub bei den Leuten an den Totems war ich dabei mit dem Sohn von Bekannten von uns. Ich habe dann einen der Downhiller angesprochen, der aber sein bike gerade neu hatte, er sagte, er habe da auch nicht gebuddelt, kennt aber ein paar Leute. Ich habe ihm die Geschichte versucht zu erklären und gebeten, ein wenig in die richtige Rcihtung zu lenken, wenn von denen, die er kennt, da jemand bauen sollte... Zu den anderen beiden Downhillern die oben standen kann ich nix sagen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. August 2015)

bei den sinnbefreiten basteleien wird das "in die richtige richtung lenken" nicht funktionieren... beratungsneutrales volk...

aber danke für den kurzen einblick, wie es aktuell oben aussieht, spar ich mir die paar meter fahrt.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (16. August 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bei den sinnbefreiten basteleien wird das "in die richtige richtung lenken" nicht funktionieren... beratungsneutrales volk...
> 
> aber danke für den kurzen einblick, wie es aktuell oben aussieht, spar ich mir die paar meter fahrt.




na ja, ich finde die Halde ist es immer Wert mal raufzufahren, und die S-line kann man fahren, ich fahre Sie immer noch gerne, bin aber kein Downhiller in dem Sinne.... 

Aber bei dem Wetter sicher auch nicht das netteste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. August 2015)

mir reicht allein schon beim aufstieg hinten am schotterweg von dem einen oder anderen XC fahrer fast platt gefahren zu werden, weil se denken, das man dort vollgas geben muss. kein wunder das fußgänger keinen guten eindruck von der bikerszene haben.

will mich nu nich als vollprofi darstellen aber ich sehe keinen anspruch mehr in der halde, alles dort fahr ich selbst mit meinem uralthardtail und 63mm ungedämpften federweg. dafür muss ich dann nich meinen downhiller ausm stall holen 

(steht übrigens, wie man sehen kann zum verkauf  )


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2015)

ein *echtes DH Bike* für die Halde ist doch auch schwachsinn.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. August 2015)

allgemein für die strecken hier im pott...

bins leider bisher immer noch nich losgeworden, bis dahin wirds zum eisdielengurken missbraucht...


----------



## Exc450 (23. August 2015)

vielleicht muss es nicht sein, macht aber Bock   zumindest Berg ab


----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2015)

fährt (schreibt) niemand mehr ?


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (21. September 2015)

ich fahre regelmäßig, aber in letzter Zeit finde ich ist extrem wenig los da oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (21. September 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fährt (schreibt) niemand mehr ?



Doch, doch - fahren auf Haniel ja. War erst am Samstag unterwegs. 2 rides nach Urlaubszeit reichten.
Schreiben lohnt hier aber zZ nicht. Treibt aus bekannten Gründen nur unnötig den Blutdruck rauf.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (21. September 2015)

Werde übermorgen am Ellenbogen operiert. Ich fahre und schreibe danach dann wieder...


----------



## Deleted361362 (23. September 2015)

Moin Moin, 

ich komme auch aus Bottrop (Kirchhellen) und bin auch regelmäßig auf Haniel unterwegs. Also wenn jemand mal lust hat zusammen ne runde zu drehen, einfach kurz melden ^^

Aber ich bin noch... Anfänger. Was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat, weil ich bin motiviert und für jeden Tipp was die Technik etc angeht sehr dankbar 

Bis denne


----------



## Deleted361362 (23. September 2015)

Hat jemand lust am Sonntag die Halde Haniel unsicher zu machen? Wie lange die Tour geht mache ich davon abhängig wieviel lust/puste vorhanden ist ^^


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (24. September 2015)

Verabschiedet Euch von der Halde - es kann nicht mehr lange dauern...
Jemand kam auf die glorreiche Idee, in die Kreuzweg-Trails Kicker zu buddeln.
Was soll man dazu noch sagen!?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. September 2015)

...helden...


----------



## Sanke (25. September 2015)

Da kann man jetzt drüber jammern oder die Dinger ebend abreissen.... Hoffe du hast letzteres gemacht


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2015)

Hattori Hanzo schrieb:


> Verabschiedet Euch von der Halde



 ja die wird morgen abgebaut und irgenwo anders aufgebaut.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (30. September 2015)

Sanke schrieb:


> Da kann man jetzt drüber jammern oder die Dinger ebend abreissen.... Hoffe du hast letzteres gemacht


leider nicht, war ein wenig unter Zeitdruck.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Oktober 2015)

S-Line lässt sich super fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (5. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> S-Line lässt sich super fahren


Ich war am Freitag das erste Mal dieses Jahr dort und hab mich nur gefragt was ihr zu meckern habt . Kann nur zustimmen, war super zu fahren ohne böse Überraschungen. Schade um den einen oder anderen Sprung, aber die meisten Kicker hatte ich eh als Materialkiller in Erinnerung.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2015)

klasse umbauarbeiten auf der S-Line... danke Jungs


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2015)

hallo Jungs...ich bin Sonntach oben, fährt wer mit ?


----------



## Holland (30. Oktober 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Jungs...ich bin Sonntach oben, fährt wer mit ?



Würde ich - bin aber am SO im Süden der Republik und hoffe auch dort auf bestes Altweibersommerwetter.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2015)

Holland schrieb:


> Würde ich - bin aber am SO im Süden der Republik und hoffe auch dort auf bestes Altweibersommerwetter.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



 schade... haben uns lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Karsten_Bot (1. November 2015)

Hallo,

hab in der vergangenen Woche einen kleinen Kicker an der S-Line mit den Füßen bgebaut, 3 Tage später ist dort ein 3 mal so großer wieder aufgebaut, Ohne Hilfsmittel keine Chance den abzubauen. Ich möchte nochmal an alle appelieren, das Bauen von Kickern zu lassen. DIe RAG braucht da nur 3 Bäume quer zu legen und das wars dann.

Aber hier noch was nettes von oben 

Wollte hier ein Bild posten, bekomm das aber nicht hin, vielleicht kann jemand helfen?? (Hab die Suchen-Funktion auch schon benutz....)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. November 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal an alle appelieren, das Bauen von Kickern zu lassen. DIe RAG braucht da nur 3 Bäume quer zu legen und das wars dann.



recht hast auf jeden fall
da kannst soviel appelieren wie du meinst, die das bauen sind eh neunmalklug...


----------



## Karsten_Bot (1. November 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> recht hast auf jeden fall
> da kannst soviel appelieren wie du meinst, die das bauen sind eh neunmalklug...



Wenn man die wenigstens mal sehen und damit ansprechen könnte....


----------



## Holland (1. November 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Wenn man die wenigstens mal sehen und damit ansprechen könnte....



Gemeine Kickerkobolde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (2. November 2015)

springt einfach drüber...


----------



## Noklos (2. November 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Wenn man die wenigstens mal sehen und damit ansprechen könnte....



Danke Toranoxx  Karsten, welcher Sprung soll das gewesen sein?
Ich sage nochmal nebenbei, dass es die Strecke gar nicht gäbe, wenn wir nicht gefühlte tausend mal da hoch gegangen wären und so viel S****ß Arbeit da rein gesteckt hätten. Ich denke, da kommt man mit so mein ein paar großen Kickern klar... Gibt ja auch noch schöne grade Schotterwege zum fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2015)

ist es wieder soweit ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2015)

alle jahre wieder... dann wird wieder grösser weiter fetter gebaut, bis es der RAG wieder reicht und die wieder alles platt machen...


----------



## Der Toni (2. November 2015)

... und so gibt´s immer watt zu tun


----------



## Noklos (2. November 2015)

Wollte grad sagen, ist ja letzten Endes unser Problem. 
Andere hätten vielleicht nach dem ersten Mal Abreißen aufgegeben.
Die Strecke steht und ist für alle fahrbar, astrein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (2. November 2015)

Leute kapiert Ihr das nicht oder wollt Ihr das nicht kapieren? Ich schätze Euer Engagement an der Halde sehr und es geht mir nicht darum, dass man die S-Line ncht fahren kann oder so, denn man kann sie sehr gut fahren, auch mit dem Sprung. Aber eigentlich herrschhte hier allgemeiner Konsens darüber, keine Kicker oder Anlieger mehr zu bauen. Es geht darum, dass die RAG nunmal das Hausrecht hat und wir die Befürchtung haben, dass das Radfahren auf der Halde komplett verboten wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass die RAG zwischen Freeridern, Enduristen, Cross Country Fahrern oder sonstigen Fahrradfahrern unterscheiden wird. Und das wäre wieder mal ein sehr trauriges Beispiel dafür, dass einige wenige einen Schaden für Viele anrichten können.

Ich weiß, jetzt kommen wieder die Sprüche vom Moralapostel oder so, ist mir aber wurscht....


----------



## Der Toni (2. November 2015)

Was stellst du dir denn vor, was die RAG macht: Nen Nato-Zaun um die Halde? Wenn es dir nicht schon aufgefallen ist, biken wir sowieso schon immer auf der Halde illegal. Vor jeder Auffahrt steht ein Schild "Fahrradfahren abseits der Wege verboten!" Also, so what! Das Sprünge, die so angelegt sind, daß sie andere gefährden, sollten nichts auf der Halde zu suchen haben....und das ewige Trail-Abreißen-Trail wieder aufbauen wird sich erst ändern, wenn es Verhältnisse wie zb. auf Hoppenbruch gibt. Also reg dich wieder ab.


----------



## norranz (2. November 2015)

Genau so! Ansonsten sollte der Thread mal wieder öfters dazu genutzt werden, sich zum Biken zu verabreden.
Hier gibt's ja nur noch irgendwelche sinnlosen Diskussionen. Echt schlimm.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2015)

was die RAG machen kann? z.b. an bekannten stellen zäune setzen... hat man z.b. in dem bereich zum chinamann runter hier und da, wo der zaun durchbrochen ist. den haben sicher nicht irgendwelche wanderer dort hingebaut.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (2. November 2015)

Ich reg mich nicht auf, versuche mich nur dafür einzusetzen, dass unser Sport nicht komplett in der Illegalität verschwindet, und diejenigen zu unterstützen, die seit Jahren versuchen eine legale Strecke auf der Halde zu etablieren.
Aber scheinbar bin ich mit meiner Meinung da alleine, was sich ein paar Seiten vorher noch ganz ander liest, schade!


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Ich reg mich nicht auf, versuche mich nur dafür einzusetzen, dass unser Sport nicht komplett in der Illegalität verschwindet, und diejenigen zu unterstützen, die seit Jahren versuchen eine legale Strecke auf der Halde zu etablieren.
> Aber scheinbar bin ich mit meiner Meinung da alleine, was sich ein paar Seiten vorher noch ganz ander liest, schade!


Die die jetzt bauen, und sich über sorgende Kommentare aufregen,sind die , die nacher am lautesten schreien wenn ein spot dichtgemacht wird!

Dann regen die sich auf warum sich niemand für den sport einsetzt, keine lobby schaft.... usw....

Diese Leute verstehen nicht das ihr tun und handeln Konsequenzen nach sich zieht....


----------



## Karsten_Bot (2. November 2015)

Danke Delphi, genauso sehe ich das ... und jetzt wieder zum biken


----------



## der Digge (2. November 2015)

Kann man so Sachen nicht einfach auf dem Trail oder im Zweifelsfall per (Gruppen-) PN klären? Wenn irgendwelche Spinner Nägel streuen oder so ist wohl jeder um ne Warnung dankbar. Aber man muss die Verantwortlichen bei der RAG ja nicht noch mit der Nase drauf stoßen wo Streckentechnisch was auf der Halde passieren könnte gegen das sie vorgehen müssen.


----------



## Sanke (3. November 2015)

Vroooom


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2015)

Noklos schrieb:


> Die Strecke steht und ist für alle fahrbar, astrein



die Frage ist doch *wer* hier auf der -S- Line was baut... die *Bauherren* bauen mitlerweile die Strecke mehr als super, auch wenn der eine oder andere Sprung dabei ist, ist er auch sehr leicht und komfortabel umfahrbar.

1000x besser als wenn die Bike Chaoten aus Osterfeld sich rann machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (3. November 2015)

Da kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen....na ja, vielleicht seh ich das ganze viel zu eng... einfach abwarten was passiert...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> ... einfach abwarten was passiert...


Hoffentlich nix


----------



## Karsten_Bot (4. November 2015)

Et hät noch immer jut jegange


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2015)

uuhhhhh... ich glaube die -S-Line wird besser denn je .    

War vorhin oben und habe im unteren Bereich die Brombeersträucher nachgeschnitten und ein paar Bremswellen geglättet.


----------



## Dutchmountains (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, mochte gerne mit dem Enduro eine fahrt machen uber die Ruhrgebiet Halden um ein bischen fahrtechnik zu ubnen und ein bischen zu trainieren. Ist Halde Haniel im wintermonaten zugangig für mtb's? Ist S line einfach zu finden? Gibts noch andere empfehlungen?


----------



## Fail (9. Dezember 2015)

Tach zusammen. Wie ist denn der aktuelle streckenzustand? Mein letzter Stand war, dass alles platt gemacht wurde. Deshalb war ich nun auch schon wieder nen halbes Jahr nicht mehr oben. Lohnt es sich wieder?

Grüße aus Dorsten

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TitusLE (9. Dezember 2015)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> Ist Halde Haniel im wintermonaten zugangig für mtb's?


Ja, auf jeden Fall. Kann nur ETWAS matschig sein 


Dutchmountains schrieb:


> Ist S line einfach zu finden?


Für jemanden, der sich gar nicht auskennt, ist's wahrscheinlich etwas schwer zu erklären. Ich versuche es mal.
Wenn du hier in der Karte den türkisfarbenen Punkt ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Karte siehst, musst du den Weg daran ein paar Meter in südwestlicher Richtung zurück fahren. Da geht dann links vom Weg der Trail los. Ist gerade noch unten links in der Ecke auf der Karte zu sehen.
Ich hoffe, ich habe das jetzt auf der Karte richtig identifiziert.


Dutchmountains schrieb:


> Gibts noch andere empfehlungen?


Halde Hoheward.

@Fail: Auf der S-Line gibt es einige Hügel und ähnliches. Ich glaube, ganz so groß, wie es mal war, ist es nicht mehr. Ich kann's schlecht beurteilen, weil ich immer dran vorbei fahre.


----------



## phoxxx (9. Dezember 2015)

Fahrt beim Matsch nicht über die kleinen/frischen Kicker 
Hab schon schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

@Fail jo ist wieder alles soweit aufgebaut und schön fahrbar... hier und da bisschen anders wie das letzte mal , aber im großen und ganzen schon fast der selbe Aufbau.


----------



## Denyodp (10. Dezember 2015)

Komme gerade von der Halde. Die Schotterabfahrt (nicht der Kreuzweg) würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Extrem ausgewaschen im unteren Bereich. Ganz schön heftige Querrillen. Wer da nicht mit rechnet und mit ordentlich Tempo drauf könnte Probleme kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (10. Dezember 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Halde. Die Schotterabfahrt (nicht der Kreuzweg) würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Extrem ausgewaschen im unteren Bereich. Ganz schön heftige Querrillen. Wer da nicht mit rechnet und mit ordentlich Tempo drauf könnte Probleme kriegen.



Das ist der sogenannte Gutshofweg.... 

Das waren sicher die bösen Mountainbiker, die machen ja immer die Wege kaputt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Das waren sicher die bösen Mountainbiker, die machen ja immer die Wege kaputt



naja, DA würd ichs sogar so unterschreiben. vorallem auf den letzten metern... schon live mitbekommen das dort dann erstmal ne furche gezogen wird. sowas muss einfach nich sein, vorallem nich wenns trocken und staubig ist und man den ganzen mist abkriegt.


----------



## OneWheeler (10. Dezember 2015)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Das ist der sogenannte Gutshofweg....
> 
> Das waren sicher die bösen Mountainbiker, die machen ja immer die Wege kaputt


Stimmt die Stadt hat am 21.12. einen Termin mit der RAG wo es auch um die Halde MTB und Erosion geht.
Ob und was da kommt......ob man dann die Halde an dem Tag mit KFZ befährt und wo.......
Die Stadt(Bot) will sich aber auch für uns einsetzten........
Immerhin ist die Halde laut Landschaftsplan BOT als Bereich für Sport und Freizeit ausgewiesen und der ist mit Beramt Forstamt den Eigentümern und den Bürgern abgestimmt (das war 2013-2014).
http://www.bottrop.de/stadtleben/do...n/2014_Karte_01_Entwicklungsziele_Entwurf.pdf
Das sind die brauen Felder.

Nach einer Vereinbarung sind Halden wenn sie groß sind in Abschnitten zu Beschütten und nach 10 Jahren müssen die ersten Bereiche wieder freigegeben werden. Das Argument der RAG es ist nichts möglich da Bergaufsicht ist somit wohl nicht haltbar.....
Quelle: Absatz 4.4.3 (Teilfreigabe)
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...u=1&sg=0&aufgehoben=N&keyword=berghalden#det0

Gut wäre wenn da keiner baut, gräbt, sägt usw. "!nur ein Vorschlag!"


----------



## Holland (10. Dezember 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> naja, DA würd ichs sogar so unterschreiben. vorallem auf den letzten metern... schon live mitbekommen das dort dann erstmal ne furche gezogen wird. sowas muss einfach nich sein, vorallem nich wenns trocken und staubig ist und man den ganzen mist abkriegt.



Naja... Ich war letztes Wochenende auf oben. Die Furchen da unten sind nicht so dramatisch, wie beschrieben. Da muss man schon lange zusehen, die richtige Linie zu erwischen. Ausserdem kann man deutlich sehen, dass die Rinnen von ablaufenden Regenwassermassen gebildet wurden. Es fehlt an geeigneter Wasserführung weg von der Piste. Übrigens auch am unteren Ende des Kreuzwegs vor der letzten Kehre.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann Holland da nur zustimmen, so was bekommt man incht mal mit nem Fatbike hin


----------



## Der Toni (10. Dezember 2015)

Eindeutig vom Regen 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (10. Dezember 2015)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Gut wäre wenn da keiner baut, gräbt, sägt usw. "!nur ein Vorschlag!"




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen....


----------



## phoxxx (10. Dezember 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Halde. Die Schotterabfahrt (nicht der Kreuzweg) würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Extrem ausgewaschen im unteren Bereich. Ganz schön heftige Querrillen. Wer da nicht mit rechnet und mit ordentlich Tempo drauf könnte Probleme kriegen.


Ich verstehe eh nicht wo der Reiz daran ist, dort mit hohem Tempo zu fahren... wenn ich so manchen CC Fahrer da an mir vorbei "ballern" sehe/spüre ... und grüßen kann davon auch keiner  !


----------



## Denyodp (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich als CC Fahrer muss die Halde ja auch irgendwie wieder runterkommen. Die S-Line habe ich mir mal angeschaut und muss sagen das die für mich echt schon anspruchsvoll ist. Bin halt mehr der Konditionsbolzer. Ich zähle mich aber absolut nicht zu den Rowdys. Den Gutshofweg fahre ich mit Bedacht runter. Da habe ich schon so oft Familien lang laufen sehen, mit teils kleinen Kindern ect. Absolut unverantwortlich da ohne Rücksicht einfach runterzuballern. Aber ist halt wie überall. Es sollte ein Miteinander angestrebt werden. Mit Respekt voreinander. Allerdings muss man dazu halt sein Hirn einschalten und einige scheinen dies nicht zu können.

Und hey, auch CC Fahrer können grüßen, ich zumindest. Bin bislang noch an keiner Gattung Radler vorbei ohne zumindest kurz hallo zu sagen. Das mache ich bei Walkern, Joggern ect. übrigens genau so. Lustig ist wenn man dann angeguckt wird wie nen Außerirdischer.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2015)

zumal die da runterzimmern als wenn der teufel hinter denen her ist. war mal als fußgänger rauf, dacht in dem moment echt: entweder wirst platt gemacht oder springst in die büsche.

ganz tolle werbung für die radler-fraktion


----------



## Denyodp (10. Dezember 2015)

Manchmal habe ich halt auch das Gefühl das einige Radler zu gestresst sind. Die haben wahrscheinlich nur ne Stunde Zeit oder so und hetzen schnell ihre Runde ab. Von der Arbeit ab nach Hausen, schnell auf das Bike, schnell die Halde hoch und dann bloß schnell nach Unten. Mir wäre das zu blöd. Auch wenn ich radeln als Training verstehe so möchte ich dennoch immer was von meiner Umgebung mitkriegen. Und dazu gehört es die Landschaft zu genießen, mal in Ruhe neue Wege zu suchen und ebenso mal die Menschen zu beachten und vielleicht sogar neue Kontakte zu knüpfen. Mal nen Smaltalk mit nem Modellsegelflieger oder was auch immer. Halt mal das Ganze von so einem Hügel sehen.

Ich war auch schon mal am Rothbach joggen. Zwei Stunden. Davon eine Stunde mit nem Förster gequatscht 

*edit*
Die Rinnen die ich meine sind nicht durch irgendwelche Bremsaktionen entstanden. Die sind eindeutig vom Regen. Ich bin diesen Weg heute halt hochgefahren. Und fand die schon recht heftig. Wenn da jetzt von Oben jemand mit Vollspeed runter düst und mit diesen Rinnen nicht rechnet kann es schon "spaßig" werden. Zumal ich mal behaupte das bei vielen (mich selbst eingeschlossen) die Fahrtechnik nicht so überragend ist. Also nur ne kleine Warnung von mir.


----------



## OneWheeler (10. Dezember 2015)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eh nicht wo der Reiz daran ist, dort mit hohem Tempo zu fahren... wenn ich so manchen CC Fahrer da an mir vorbei "ballern" sehe/spüre ... und grüßen kann davon auch keiner  !


Soryy aber ich Grüße und bin auch nur CC Fahrer und bei Gegenverkehr nehme ich Tempo raus, aber stimmt schon es gibt da einige die überholen noch kurz vor der Kurve oder am Ende das ist aber der normale Ausschuss den es immer gibt, leider....


----------



## Dutchmountains (11. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die info, so bald es eine trockene wochenende gibt gehe ich richtung Haniel und/oder Hoheward.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Dezember 2015)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> richtung Haniel .


lohnt sich  

ich muss leider pausieren,- federelemente sind beim service.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lohnt sich
> 
> ich muss leider pausieren,- federelemente sind beim service.


ich auch, meine Knochen sind beim Service


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ich auch, meine Knochen sind beim Service


was ist passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2015)

Sprung vermasselt.... Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch 5-fach


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Sprung vermasselt.... Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch 5-fach



gute besserung...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Sprung vermasselt.... Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch 5-fach



ohh nein.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2015)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohh nein.


Nu ja, jetzt hab ich ne schöne Titan-Platte drin und kann mich auf den Aufbau des Last FF konzentrieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nu ja, jetzt hab ich ne schöne Titan-Platte drin und kann mich auf den Aufbau des Last FF konzentrieren.


aber hey... schön das du noch lachen kannst


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Sprung vermasselt.... Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch 5-fach


Da haste aber ganze Arbeit geleistet! habe im Juni nur nen einfachen Bruch hinbekommen...  Metall kommt bei mir im Frühjahr raus hoffe ich...


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2015)

Hoffentlich klappt alles beim Ausbau deines Eisens. Ich muss mind.1 Jahr warten


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hieß es von seitens der einbauenden Arztes auch.... Röntgendoc und Hausarzt sind nach der Kontrolle aber der Meinung März oder April reicht...


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2015)

Das macht Hoffnung  

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## payne (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt alles beim Ausbau deines Eisens. Ich muss mind.1 Jahr warten



Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung aus Wien


----------



## Sanke (12. Dezember 2015)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Sprung vermasselt.... Schlüsselbein-Trümmerbruch 5-fach


Fuck  Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dutchmountains (12. Dezember 2015)

@Toni & @delphi Gute besserung, hoffentlich wieder bald auf die trails.

Sind die trails morgen gut zu befahren oder zu glatt von regnen?


----------



## phoxxx (12. Dezember 2015)

Kannst eigentlich gut fahren, glatt garnicht und steil ist die S-Line ja auch nicht, die ist eher flach.


----------



## Dutchmountains (12. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke, geh dann vielleicht morgen beide Halden mal besuchen.


----------



## Der Toni (12. Dezember 2015)

Die trails auf der West -Seite sind durch das dort liegende nasse Laub ziemlich unberechenbar. Lieber meiden. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Dezember 2015)

Dutchmountains schrieb:


> @Toni & @delphi Gute besserung, hoffentlich wieder bald auf die trails.
> 
> Sind die trails morgen gut zu befahren oder zu glatt von regnen?


Danke ich Sitze schon länger wieder im Sattel...( seit Mitte September auch wieder im Gelände) Und das schmerzfrei... Und der Kopf ist auch langsam wieder frei...


----------



## PoisonB (12. Dezember 2015)

Fail schrieb:


> Tach zusammen. Wie ist denn der aktuelle streckenzustand?



*lesen können* ist manchmal hilfreich


----------



## Sanke (14. Dezember 2015)

PoisonB schrieb:


> *lesen können* ist manchmal hilfreich


Klugscheißer.Fail hat einen Monat nach dem letzten Kommentar zum Streckenzustand gefragt. *Sein *letzter Stand war, dass alles abgerissen wurde... Da wird er ja wohl mal fragen dürfen.


----------



## chilla13 (17. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
hat zufällig jemand vor, am Sonntag in Richtung Hoheward zu fahren und einem Münchner XC Fahrer eine Einweisung in die Haldenkultur zu geben? Ich bin über die Weihnachtstage zu Gast bei meiner Familie in Gelsenkirchen und würde mich gerne mit der XC und der Endurostrecke vertraut machen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2015)

chilla, frag doch bei denen nach


----------



## der Digge (17. Dezember 2015)

Sonntags ist da eigentlich immer 10 Uhr an der blauen Brücke treffen zur "Endurorunde" -> https://www.facebook.com/frcherten


----------



## dersteini (17. Dezember 2015)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat zufällig jemand vor, am Sonntag in Richtung Hoheward zu fahren und einem Münchner XC Fahrer eine Einweisung in die Haldenkultur zu geben? Ich bin über die Weihnachtstage zu Gast bei meiner Familie in Gelsenkirchen und würde mich gerne mit der XC und der Endurostrecke vertraut machen.



Hi, tendenziell ist um 10 Uhr am Sonntag immer die Enduro Runde, abe manchmal fahren wir auch in der Haard. Also lieber einmal auf Facebook schauen ob sie statt findet, sonnst stehst allein da . Wobei alleine relativ ist, es ist eigentlich immer jemand von uns anzutreffen .


----------



## chilla13 (18. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank fürs Feedback. 10 Uhr... da bin ich noch im...Gottesdienst, Gottesdienst ist eine himmlische Ausrede 

Ich werd mich gegen Mittag mal allein auf den Weg machen. Ende der 90er, Anfang der 2000er Jahre brauchte ich von der Haustür bis zum Windrad keine 15 Minuten. Mal gucken wie lang sich der Weg mit dem Enduropanzer zieht


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Dezember 2015)

Die beiden Halden in herten sind seit kurzem wunderbar beschildert!
Alle trails werden durch Pfeile und Hinweistafeln angezeigt!
Ansonsten einfach zum Startpunkt des bikeparks, dort trifft man immer Leute!
Wir werden Sonntag wohl auch gegen Mittag dort sein.


----------



## Holland (28. Dezember 2015)

heute nachmiitag jemand oben? 
Gestern morgen war ich bei tollen Bedingungen auf alllen Abfahrten völlig ungestört auf der Piste.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich war gestern am frühen Nachmittag (so ca. 15:30 Uhr) auf der Halde. Und es war sehr voll. Bin den Kreuzweg hinab gefahren und konnte zahlreiche Menschen "bestaunen" die die kleinen Trails hinauf- und hinab geklettert sind. Erwachsene wie Kinder. Da wäre ein Downhill nicht möglich gewesen. Ich wollte eigentlich ein bissl üben, aber da bin ich dann doch lieber die normalen Wege hinunter gefahren.


----------



## phoxxx (28. Dezember 2015)

Am Kreuzweg der Trail, wird aber immer von Familien etc zum abkürzen genommen, wer regelmäßig auf Haniel fährt, meidet daher auch dort zu fahren.
Auf der s-line dürfte sich höchstens mal ein Jogger verirren und zum üben ist die s-line auch besser. (Weniger steil und theoretisch mit nem City bike fahrbar (chickenways & tempo))


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (28. Dezember 2015)

HALLO....nicht vergessen das es überhaupt nicht gestattet ist abseits der Wege mit dem Rad zu fahren. Desweiteren finde ich es einfach hirnlos diesen "Trail" zu nutzen der mehrfach den regulären Fußweg kreuzt. Ich kenne beide Seiten gut da ich die Halde mehrfach besuche mit Hund oder Bike. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das wenn da weiterhin so rücksichtslos geradelt wird bald überhaupt keiner mehr fährt.


----------



## phoxxx (28. Dezember 2015)

Das man da nicht fahren sollte, ist den meisten klar.
Aber lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, es wird da nicht rücksichtsloser geradelt als schon vor 10 Jahren... daran hat sich nie etwas geändert bzw. wenn mal einer/welche dabei sind die sich rücksichtslos verhalten, dann sind es sicherlich nicht die Leute hier aus dem Forum.

Und das dort überhaupt keiner mehr fährt, ist unmöglich ... ausser an jeder Kreuzung/Weg/Trail steht ein Wachmann der uns vom Bike reißt. Schilder haben uns ja auch nicht davon abgehalten dort zu fahren.


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe das Gefühl sobald die Go Pro eingeschaltet wird geht's Hirn in den Ruhemodus......Aber keine Sorge, ich rege mich gleichermaßen über Hundehalter auf die ihre Wixxtölen nicht im Griff haben


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2015)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Auf der s-line dürfte sich höchstens mal ein Jogger verirren


*hust*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Dezember 2015)

oder man hat das gefühl dort wird gegrillt...


----------



## skaster (28. Dezember 2015)

Jonnie-0815 schrieb:


> HALLO....nicht vergessen das es überhaupt nicht gestattet ist abseits der Wege mit dem Rad zu fahren. Desweiteren finde ich es einfach hirnlos diesen "Trail" zu nutzen der mehrfach den regulären Fußweg kreuzt. Ich kenne beide Seiten gut da ich die Halde mehrfach besuche mit Hund oder Bike. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das wenn da weiterhin so rücksichtslos geradelt wird bald überhaupt keiner mehr fährt.


HALLO.... Nicht vergessen, dass es ebenfalls genau so wenig erlaubt ist abseits der Wege zu laufen. Die Schilder gelten nicht nur für Radfahrer, scheinbar sind diese aber die einzigen, die es anderen unter die Nase halten müssen.


----------



## Jonnie-0815 (28. Dezember 2015)

Fakt ist aber das die Gefahr von uns Radfahrern ausgeht und nicht von den Fußgängern.....oder kann Jemand von sich behaupten das er auf Schotter, Sand oder sonstigem losen Untergrund bei 40kmh problemlos zum stehen kommt....ich zumindest nicht. Und jeder der meint er kann Sonn oder Feiertags bei schönstem Wetter gegen Mittag mal sein Downhillbike ausgiebig auf der Halde Haniel testen gehen muss sich morgens früh mit dem Hammer gekämmt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (1. Januar 2016)

*frohes Neues !*


----------



## Denyodp (1. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. Januar 2016)

Ich war gestern mal wieder auf Haniel. Kam beim hochschieben (vom Parkplatz gegenüber dem China-Restaurant) auch an dem Steilstück des alten DH vorbei. Ich denke/hoffe wer die Strecken kennt weiß was ich meine. Jedenfalls sah' das gestern sehr komisch aus - total zerbombt, als hätten da Leute absichtlich versucht das Stück schwerer zu machen als es zuvor war. Wisst ihr da was genaueres? Sah' mir jedenfalls nicht mehr nach normaler Abnutzung aus.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Januar 2016)

das is dann natürlich clever genau in dem steilstück zu arbeiten... muss ich mir die tage wohl mal ansehen...


----------



## Sanke (19. Januar 2016)

Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, muss gestehen, dass ich die Krater auch nicht grade prickelnd finde


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (19. Januar 2016)

Ein Bekannter meinte auch dass da auf jeden Fall künstlich nachgeholfen wurde. Er hat sich da - im Gegensatz zu mir - runter getraut und meinte das wäre noch fahrbar wenn man die Finger von der Vorderbremse lässt...aber ist auf jeden Fall nicht leichter geworden sich da runter zu trauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Januar 2016)

um die fahrbarkeit mach ich mir da weniger sorgen. eher wenn das die RAG sieht und bedenken hat das dadurch der hang rutschen könnte. in solchen steilen stücken sollte man sowas vermeiden


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Januar 2016)

heut ma auf haniel gewesen... was bitte haben die denn mit der DH gemacht? das steilstück geht ja noch, find ich mit den absätzen noch spassig, aber in dem stück danach mitten durchs waldstück ne riesige box mit fragwürdiger landezone reinzuzimmern... no chickenways logischerweise... 

DER das gebaut hat, soll mir ma zeigen wie er das bei schlammigen wetter fährt... dann kriegt der nen eis von mir...


----------



## ThomasDemo8 (16. Februar 2016)

Sers Leute bin ein Anfänger in Sachen dh kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## der Digge (17. Februar 2016)

In wie fern brauchst du da "Hilfe"?


----------



## ThomasDemo8 (17. Februar 2016)

der Digge schrieb:


> In wie fern brauchst du da "Hilfe"?



Wie man fährt was man beachten muss


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2016)

ein wenig schreibfaul bist du schon, 
so kann dir doch keiner eine genaue Antwort geben.


----------



## skaster (18. Februar 2016)

ThomasDemo8 schrieb:


> Wie man fährt was man beachten muss





Dutshlander schrieb:


> ein wenig schreibfaul bist du schon,
> so kann dir doch keiner eine genaue Antwort geben.


Versuchen wir es mal mit:
Wie?
Na, so dass man sich und andere nicht gefährdet.

Was man beachten sollte?
Nun, am Besten mal die bestehenden Strecken nicht eigenwillig "verschönern" und keine Neuen anlegen. Wenn du die Strecken finden möchtest (einige sind nicht wirklich schwer zu finden) lohnt es sich bei schönem Wetter mal ein paar Minuten oben "auszuruhen", in der Regel wirst du dann den Einen oder Anderen Biker entdecken und auch sehen, wer die Halde eher für's Uphill-Training nutzt und wer eher abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs ist.
Immer daran denken, das verlassen der Wege ist weder Bikern noch Wanderern noch Trailrunnern noch Spaziergängern erlaubt, deshalb wird man solche auch NIEMALS NIE auf irgendwelchen "illegalen" Trails antreffen    Also dran denken, hinter jeder Kurve könnte Opa Hans mit seinem Enkel lauern, oder ein lustiger Radkollege, der lieber die Strecke hochschiebt statt außen hochzukurbeln.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ein wenig schreibfaul bist du schon,
> so kann dir doch keiner eine genaue Antwort geben.



Nicht schlecht Thomas D... 
zumin. ist er ehrlich, und fragt auch mal nach.  

viele neulinge machen gleich auf dicke Hose.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. Februar 2016)

stimm aber ein wenig mehr infos sind auch nicht schlecht


KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Thomas D...


Ja stimmt


KHUJAND schrieb:


> . ist er ehrlich, und fragt auch mal nach.
> 
> viele neulinge machen gleich auf dicke Hose.


das er fragt ist sehr vorbildlich und
Lobenswert keine frage.


----------



## ThomasDemo8 (18. Februar 2016)

Will ja sicher fahren und nicjt wie andere die dann gleich beim ersten mal im Krankenhaus liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi0815 (19. Februar 2016)

also downhill ist bergab.
wenn du die bremse löst, rollst du.
ziehst du die bremse, bremst du.
je länger du rollen lässt, je schneller wirst du.
je mehr du bremst, je langsamer wirst du.
vor Hindernissen bremst man, muss man aber nicht. das kommt auf dein können und deinen fortschritt an.
vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe ein anliegen, was nicht direkt die Halde betrifft, aber da ich ja aus der Gegend komme, will ich nix unversucht lassen:



Bob_The_Dog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich betreue mit meiner Familie ehrenamtlich eine Flüchtlingsfamilie aus Syrien (Mama, Papa, 3 Söhne 13, 11, 5 Jahre und eine Tochter 2,5 Jahre).
> 
> ...



Antworten gerne per pn oder Telefon oder im eigentlichen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/3-fa...chtlingsfamilie-gesucht.790870/#post-13606291

Will hier nicht unnötig rumspammen!

Schönen Abend noch und liebe Grüße
Oli


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2016)

^^* "wir schaffen das"... * 


aber sonst bitte weiter im Thema.
(und: bitte keine Politik in diesem Thread)


----------



## MirSch (10. März 2016)

Mal den Thread wiederbeleben...












Alles super fahrbar auf "unserem" Berg und das Wetter wird auch langsam!


----------



## Fail (10. März 2016)

Schöne Bilder schönes Bike...

Muss auch mal wieder hin


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2016)

Sonntach sind wir oben


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2016)

ist heute jemand an der -S-Line ? 
habe gestern ein verdächtiges bau-fahrzeug an der -S-Line  gesehen...


----------



## Deleted361362 (15. März 2016)

mal eine ganz blöde frage, was ist die S-Line?


----------



## toranoxx (15. März 2016)

ein sich schlängelnder Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. März 2016)

...bergab 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Dutshlander (15. März 2016)

Eine Linie ist die Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten, eine S-Linie spricht also für sich.[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sanke (15. März 2016)

Die sind alle doof...
Ich hab dir das mal auf Googlemaps eingezeichnet


----------



## TitusLE (15. März 2016)

Sagt mal, ihr habt hier auch gar kein Mitleid mit "Fremden", was?  Oo


----------



## Holland (16. März 2016)

Sanke schrieb:


> Die sind alle doof...
> Ich hab dir das mal auf Googlemaps eingezeichnet



Komisch, dass bisland niemand auf die Idee gekmmen ist, daraus eine 8-Line zu shapen...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dumens100 (16. März 2016)

MTB-FTW schrieb:


> mal eine ganz blöde frage, was ist die S-Line?


ist eine Abfahrt von der Halde die ungefähr an dem Feuerwehr Aussichtspunkt startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau (16. März 2016)

@KHUJAND Alles gut, hab mal einen Blick reingeworfen 

...der Berg wird nur für die österlichen Fußgängermassen vorbereitet. Hier ein wenig Farbe, da die Schotterwege von Unfallgefahren befreit und Gesträuch geschnitten.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. März 2016)

mau schrieb:


> @KHUJAND Alles gut, hab mal einen Blick reingeworfen
> 
> ...der Berg wird nur für die österlichen Fußgängermassen vorbereitet. Hier ein wenig Farbe, da die Schotterwege von Unfallgefahren befreit und Gesträuch geschnitten.




ahh sehr gut danke ...


----------



## MirSch (23. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Zwei Bilder von unserem Homespot stehen zur Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. 
Sofern sie euch gefallen würden wir uns über etwas Support durch Likes von euch freuen.  






Danke schonmal


----------



## MirSch (23. März 2016)

Leider wurde die "Konkurrenz" innerhalb von 15min durch Fakeaccounts nach oben gebeamt. Beschwerde an die Mods ist schon raus. Schönen Dank trotzdem an alle die für unsere Bilder gevotet haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2016)

MirSch schrieb:


> Leider wurde die "Konkurrenz" innerhalb von 15min durch Fakeaccounts nach oben gebeamt.



welches denn ?


----------



## MirSch (23. März 2016)

.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2016)

wie arm


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2016)

ganz kurz was zur -S-Line, div. Stellen sind nach´geshapt worden, Vorsicht vor der losen Erde... 
auch wenn die Kicker gefühlte 20-30 cm höher gebaut wurden (was ich nicht gut finde)  
ist die -S-Line einfach göttlich.


----------



## Holland (23. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist die -S-Line einfach göttlich.



Volle Zustimmung! 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Niiils (24. März 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ganz kurz was zur -S-Line, div. Stellen sind nach´geshapt worden, Vorsicht vor der losen Erde...
> auch wenn die Kicker gefühlte 20-30 cm höher gebaut wurden (was ich nicht gut finde)
> ist die -S-Line einfach göttlich.



Wurde alles nur geshapt und bis auf den kleinen "neuen" kicker nach dem Double wurde kein sprung auch nur einen cm höher gebaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (4. April 2016)

Danke liebe RAG, jetzt gibt es wieder einen Weg weniger auf der Halde und so werden wieder mehr Radfahrer die Wege benutzen, die von Fussgängern genutzt werden, dann kann man wenigstens an seiner Kurventechnik feilen....


----------



## MirSch (4. April 2016)

@Karsten_Bot : Welche Strecke/n musste/n denn diesmal dran glauben?


----------



## norranz (4. April 2016)

Ach. Nur oben an den Totems und der gegenüberliegenden Seite wurde bzw wird alles einmal gerade gezogen.
Zusätzlich wurde eine Ebene auf der Nordseite befestigt. An den Strecken hat sich nichts getan, war grad noch oben.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (4. April 2016)

Na ja, aber die Innere Schüttung fand ich immer ganz nett zu fahren


----------



## Der Toni (4. April 2016)

Im Sommer ist die Abfahrt wieder da 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MirSch (5. April 2016)

Frisch abgezogen ... super, ist dann wieder perfekt zum "carven" da die Wasserrinnen weg sind


----------



## Karsten_Bot (5. April 2016)

Wenn dus so siehst haste natürlich Recht.... immer alles positiv sehen...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. April 2016)

hatte heute schon Bike Park Flair  auf den div. Strecken   
und selbst Loki mit nem gescheiten Rad unterwegs... schönes Rocky 
Und Toni auch wieder dabei,klasse...
 war richtig schön heute trotz Regen.


----------



## mau (18. April 2016)

War grad endlich auch mal wieder oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2016)

mau schrieb:


> War grad endlich auch mal wieder oben


is klaaa... du bist doch täglich oben


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. April 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...und selbst Loki mit nem gescheiten Rad unterwegs... schönes Rocky



joa, danke. geht auch deutlich besser, hab bei dem rumrollen am sonntag mal eben meine bisherigen bestzeiten um eben mal 6sekunden unterboten... 
allgemein deutlich handlicher, leider gibt langsam der dämpfer seinen geist auf, wird zeit für nen neuen... 
grössere kassette is nu auch drauf mit 11-36 statt 12-23. damit sollte auch bergauf besser gehen.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (24. April 2016)

War gerade oben und bin die S-line runter, wollte nur warnen, das letzte Stück zum Gutshofweg wurde, verm. vom Förster ode von der RAG dicht gemacht. Es wurden Bäumchen gepflanzt und morsche Baumstämme quer gelegt, je nachdem von wo man ruterkommt, kann man das möglicherweise nciht mehr oder nur noch zu spät erkennen...


----------



## bobtailoner (24. April 2016)

Das war heute Mittag noch nicht


----------



## Sanke (24. April 2016)

Glaub nicht, dass das der Förster war, eher einer von uns, dem es nicht gefällt, dass da Leute runter fahren


----------



## 29-er (24. April 2016)

Bin heute morgen auch noch mit bekannten da runter gefahren,,, 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (24. April 2016)

Naja, der Hang da ist schon stark erodiert von unserer Benutzung. Es ist richtig, den dicht zu machen. Fahren wir einfach gerade aus. (b) 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## bobtailoner (24. April 2016)

Ist tatsächlich sehr sinnig den zu zumachen.
Absolut richtige Entscheidung


----------



## KHUJAND (24. April 2016)

dann sollten wir mal bei gelegenheit die ganzen tiefen löcher auf *"der gerade aus"* zukippen...


----------



## TitusLE (25. April 2016)

Sowas gibt's am Tetraeder auch immer wieder. Die einzige brauchbare Abfahrt wird nach dem zweiten "Hang" auch immer wieder von irgendwelchen Spezialisten zugebaut. Am Samstag habe ich mindestens 'ne Viertelstunde Äste und Zweige den Hang runtergeworfen, um freizuräumen. Da werden allerdings keine Bäumchen gepflanzt, so dass ich sicher bin, dass da jemand seine persönlichen Probleme auslebt.

Ward ihr am Mittwoch in einer größeren Gruppe unterwegs? Abends so gegen 18.30 Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr? Ich war dann derjenige, der euch mitten in der S-Line artig Platz gemacht hat


----------



## Noklos (25. April 2016)

Moin,
hab es auch gesehen..

Ich hab da die ganz starke Vermutung, dass es die Bauer der S-Line waren   

...Ich finde den Weg auch absolut bescheiden, denn man rast dort zu schnell auf den uneinsichtigen Hauptweg und das Stück ist zudem noch voller Erosion. Wenn sich die Bauer auch mal an den geraden Weg machen ist das schon eine bessere Alternative 

Also stehen lassen!


----------



## Sanke (25. April 2016)

Fahr den auch immer mit schlechtem Gewissen (vor allem weil ja die S-Line quasi vom Fußweg aus sichtbar wird), aber geradeaus wird mein schönes Fahrrad immer so dreckig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. April 2016)

wundert mich garnich das die strecke dort abgeriegelt wird. was mir auffiel, das auf der vorletzten "stufe" scheinbar ein neues streckenstück entsteht. dort wo der letzte rechtsanlieger ist... gibts da was zu seitens der "erbauer"? würd mich nich wundern, wenn man etwas näher zur grafenwalder rüber will, damit man eben diesen matschweg auslassen kann. begrüsse ich zumindest.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (25. April 2016)

Damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde, wollte damit nur diejenigen warnen, die das letzte Stück ohne anzuhalten fahren. Aufgrund der Erosion find ich das auch besser so...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2016)

dann lasst uns doch mal diese woche mit ein paar eimern schlacke die riesen löcher zukippen, bevor sie wieder voller wasser sind


----------



## Karsten_Bot (25. April 2016)

Am Besten keine Schlacke, da sind zu viele Schwermetall drin, nehmt doch Abraummaterial von der Halde, das hat auch zum Verdichten die besseren Eigenschaften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2016)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Am Besten keine Schlacke, da sind zu viele Schwermetall drin, nehmt doch *Abraummaterial von der Halde,* das hat auch zum Verdichten die besseren Eigenschaften...



meine ich ja...


----------



## Karsten_Bot (25. April 2016)

weiß ich ja, war nicht so ganz Ernst gemeint... Hab mir schon gedacht, dass Ihr keine Schlacke von irgendwoher ranschafft...


----------



## KHUJAND (25. April 2016)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> weiß ich ja, war nicht so ganz Ernst gemeint... Hab mir schon gedacht, dass Ihr keine Schlacke von irgendwoher ranschafft...


warum *ihr* ? ich dachte du hilfst mir...


----------



## Karsten_Bot (25. April 2016)

Wenn ich das zeitlich schaffe auf jeden Fall, muss nur im Moment täglich ins Krankenhaus und kann daher nur sehr spontan fahren...


----------



## Der Toni (25. April 2016)

Ich hab Schulter ✋

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2016)

bim morgen vormittag *vor ort*, kommt mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## phoxxx (28. April 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wundert mich garnich das die strecke dort abgeriegelt wird. was mir auffiel, das auf der vorletzten "stufe" scheinbar ein neues streckenstück entsteht. dort wo der letzte rechtsanlieger ist... gibts da was zu seitens der "erbauer"? würd mich nich wundern, wenn man etwas näher zur grafenwalder rüber will, damit man eben diesen matschweg auslassen kann. begrüsse ich zumindest.



Ist ne alternative Streckenführung die über dicke Sprünge führt.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (28. April 2016)

Ich muss arbeiten... sry


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Ist ne alternative Streckenführung die über dicke Sprünge führt.



also fotostrecke... naja, ma anschauen am sonntag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2016)

Fertig


----------



## Der Toni (28. April 2016)

Guter Hund (und Arbeit)

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> (und Arbeit)



gross räumig frei geschnitten, wasser abgeleitet und pfützen verfüllt.


----------



## Dutshlander (29. April 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gross räumig frei geschnitten, wasser abgeleitet und pfützen verfüllt.


fleißiges Kerlchen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Mai 2016)

haste soweit gut verfüllt, das matschige wetter hat leider seinen tribut gefordert, alles stark ausgefahren. bin zuletzt schon eine vorher richtung weg abgebogen.

zu der neuen "jumpline" muss ich sagen: verdammt nice, werden dort noch die landungen bearbeitet oder bleibt das so schräg zum hang? das könnt im weiteren verlauf des jahres problematisch werden bzgl der pflanzen die dort wachsen.

heut 4mal rauf*gefahren*, würde sagen, bzgl bike alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Nachaz (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

evtl. sucht ja einer von Euch einen günstigen Freerider oder kennt jemanden, der evtl. in den edlen Sport einsteigen möchte:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/773065-scott-voltage-fr-custom

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (2. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gross räumig frei geschnitten, wasser abgeleitet und pfützen verfüllt.


Gerade gefahren..... Ist genauso kacke zu fahren wie vorher. Die Maloche hättest du dir schenken können. Das müsste man mit Kies verfüllen oder ne northshore bauen (träum). 
Im übrigen hat son Dusel die Absperrung von dem Errosionstrail weggeräumt   

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Holland (2. Mai 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Gerade gefahren..... Ist genauso kacke zu fahren wie vorher. Die Maloche hättest du dir schenken können. Das müsste man mit Kies verfüllen oder ne northshore bauen (träum).
> 
> von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet



Naja, es ist viel besser, als vor der heldenhaften Aktion.
Ich habe vorhin mit den 4-Zöllern noch etwas gewalzt und die Feuchtigkeit rausgedrückt. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## makkuupussi (2. Mai 2016)

Irgendein Doofmann hat den Downhill mit reichlich dicken Ästen im Anlieger hinter dem Steilstück zugelegt. Habs beiseite geschafft, hoffendlich bleibt das auch so. Also Augen aufhalten.


----------



## TitusLE (2. Mai 2016)

Och nö. Nicht hier jetzt auch noch. Ich glaube, wir müssen uns mal auf die Lauer legen und die Spinner nach dem Verstand fragen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2016)

fahre mittlerweile eine stufe früher richtung hauptweg. dort ist alles durch forstgerät schön aufgeräumt, nich aufgeweicht und ich fahr das kleine stück weg nich noch weiter unnötig aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Die Maloche hättest du dir schenken können.


ne...   
jetzt kommt auch mehr Sonne auf die Strecke, weil die Büsche beschnitten sind.
lass mal noch ein paar mal drüber rollen und du wirst sehen das es besser ist/wird.


----------



## Holland (3. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> fahre mittlerweile eine stufe früher richtung hauptweg. dort ist alles durch forstgerät schön aufgeräumt, nich aufgeweicht und ich fahr das kleine stück weg nich noch weiter unnötig aus.



Ist das nicht die Ebene, mit dem langen Matschstück, in dem reichlich Spuren von Wildschweinen zu sehen sind/waren?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2016)

aach Leute lasst uns doch bitte das *problemstück* der S-Line etwas einfahren und etwas mehr pflegen, schon brauchen wir keine kompromisse einzugehen.
die *wilde abfahrt* ist dann schnell vergessen, und niemand brauch auf *alternative abkürzungen* auszuweichen.
dazu brauchen wir 4-Zöller fahrer wie
*Holland *und *Dutshlander  *


----------



## Sanke (3. Mai 2016)

Hatten im letzten Jahr bereits Probleme auf der DH, da wurden Scherben ausgelegt und ständig Teile der Strecke zerstört (und sofort wieder aufgebaut ) Vielleicht ist wieder der gleiche übel gelaunte Heini unterwegs. Am besten bei der ersten Abfahrt des Tages das im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## TitusLE (3. Mai 2016)

Am besten nicht nur bei der ersten Abfahrt des Tages. 
Am Tetraeder hatte ich mal das Erlebnis, dass die freundlich Mitmenschen das Zeug während ich zwischen zwei Abfahren raufgekurbelt bin da hingeworfen haben. Da ich damit gerechnet hatte, dass die Strecke wie bei der Abfahrt vorher frei ist, habe ich natürlich nicht drauf geachtet und bin gerade eben so noch zum Stehen gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2016)

amüsanter fand ich das paar mit den beiden (freilaufenden) dackeln auf der s-line am sonntag... davon ab das ich auch dort rechtlich nix zu suchen habe herrscht leinenpflicht... bin selbst hundebesitzer aber versuche zumindest ein angenehmes miteinander mit anderen mitmenschen zu haben.


----------



## OneWheeler (9. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> amüsanter fand ich das paar mit den beiden (freilaufenden) dackeln auf der s-line am sonntag... davon ab das ich auch dort rechtlich nix zu suchen habe herrscht leinenpflicht... bin selbst hundebesitzer aber versuche zumindest ein angenehmes miteinander mit anderen mitmenschen zu haben.



Warum hast du da nichts zusuchen?
*VG Münster, Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02 (Wegedefinition)*
„Ein Weg i. S. d. § 49 Abs. 1 LG liegt vor, wenn er den Erholungssuchenden von einem Ziel zu einem oder mehreren anderen in der freien Landschaft führt und von der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit das Begehen oder das Befahren mit Fahrrädern oder Krankenfahrstühlen ermöglicht." (Orientierungsatz)

*VG Köln, Urteil vom 02.12.2008, 14 K 5008/07 (Fester Weg)*
„"Feste" Wege i.S.d. § 2 Abs. 2 LFoG NRW sind nicht notwendigerweise künstlich befestigte, sondern auch Wege mit von Natur aus festem Untergrund, die von ihrer Beschaffenheit, insbesondere von ihrem Untergrund und ihrer Breite für den Radverkehr im Wald geeignet sind. Die Eignung der Wege für den Radverkehr beurteilt sich maßgeblich danach, ob die Nutzung der Wege durch Radfahrer zu einer Zerstörung des Waldbodens, zu einer Beunruhigung des Wildes und zur Störung anderer Erholungssuchender führen kann."

Fragt man die RAG steht der Bereich unter Bergaufsicht (Zutritt wäre für alle Bürger untersagt). Da aber auch das Amphitheater und die Pfähle darunter fallen ist das so wohl nicht richtig, denn seit der IBA und einigen Veröffentlichungen der Städte muss man wohl von einer privaten Fläche mit öffentlichem Interesse ausgehen, wo der Eigentümer die Nutzung durch die Bürger dulden muss. Nach Artikel 14 GG (Sozialbindung des Eigentums)
Die wenigen Schilder die auf das Zutrittsrecht verweisen, sind nicht an den Grenzen der Bergaufsicht aufgestellt, was das Chaos vor Ort perfekt und ob das nicht eine nicht zulässige Sperre der freien Landschaft ist wäre zuklären.

Wer auf Wegen fährt muss aber so fahren das von ihm keine Gefahr für andere Wegnutzer ausgeht.

Wenn du da also keine Weg anlegst (Schaufeln Schüppen Säge usw.) und nur vorhandene Weg nutzt, die keine erkennbare Sperrung haben und nicht durch tagelangem Regen aufgeweicht sind (dann wäre der Weg nicht mehr fest) sollte jeder der da was macht schnell im Unrecht landen.
Denn auch das gerne genannte Hausrecht mit anschließendem Hausverbot benötigt ein Haus bzw. den eingefriedeten Bereich (Zaun nicht Schild) siehe das folgende Urteil.
https://www.rf-news.de/2013/kw37/Informationen zu einem Urteil des VG Duesseldorf.pdf
Ohne Hausrecht kann kein Bürger (Eigentümer) dir was, es wäre Nötigung, Ausnahme Straftat aber fahren ohne Wege im allgemeinen Owi somit bleibt nicht mal der Jedermann§.
Das Auftreten einiger Mitmenschen.... die da glauben sie hätten das das Hausrecht warum auch immer sind wohl im Irrtum.....


----------



## Holland (13. Mai 2016)

Reger Betrieb heute nachmittag oben. Hatte die Gelegenheit, Zeuge bei der Jungfernfahrt mit einer einer schlanken flaschengrünen Schönheit auf dicken Sohlen zu sein. Habe eine nette Trailalternative gezeigt bekommen. Und ich Danke dem Sensenmann für die Rasur vom Herkules.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Der Toni (14. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2016)

achtung ! bitte nicht ohne vorher zu schauen in den letzten abschnitt der grafenwalder rein donnern, es ist ober eine art steinfeld geschaffen worden


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> achtung ! bitte nicht ohne vorher zu schauen in den letzten abschnitt der grafenwalder rein donnern, es ist ober eine art steinfeld geschaffen worden



das sagste so schön, ich bin in die stufen reingesprungen... war auf jedenfall lustig...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2016)

hallo, habe heute auf der S-Line ein paar Sträucher nachgeschnitten,
das komische Steinfeld in der Grafenwalder entschärft, sodas eine Umfahrung nun möglich ist...
das Steinfeld wurde von den Erbauern mit Holz aus dem alten NorthShore verkleidet, in dem noch die alten Nägel drin steckten.

welch eine schwachmaten Bauweise


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das Steinfeld wurde von den Erbauern mit Holz aus dem alten NorthShore verkleidet, in dem noch die alten Nägel drin steckten



ja geil... gegen das "steinfeld" hab ich als solches ja nix... aber nägel?? stumpf...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ja geil... gegen das "steinfeld" hab ich als solches ja nix...



ich auch nicht... aber eine vernünftige Umfahrung *muss* immer sein. 

zu den Baumeistern sag ich nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (18. Mai 2016)

Welches Steinfeld in der Grafenwalder ? Ich war heute da und vor ca. 1 Woche. 
Habe da nichts bemerkt in der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2016)

hat irgendnen hansel dort ne schubkarrenladung steine am einstieg der letzten stufe hingepackt


----------



## phoxxx (18. Mai 2016)

Ok... beim letzten mal waren genau an der Stelle zwei Jungs, die dort lange Äste auf die Strecke gelegt hatten, aber als ich kam haben sie diese bei Seite gezogen. Der eine trug ne Monster Cap (Schwarz/Grün)... keine Ahnung was die da gemacht haben... aber das war genau die Stelle.
Für mich sah es nach Streckenpflege aus... daher nix gesagt.
Nicht das die beiden das Steinfeld da geschaffen haben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2016)

wir reden nu auch von der grafenwalder?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Habe da nichts bemerkt in der letzten Abfahrt.


dann warst du nicht auf der Grafenwalder.


----------



## phoxxx (18. Mai 2016)

Na aber selbstverständlich reden wir von der...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (18. Mai 2016)

Moin, euer Eckspottler bräuchte noch 1 bis 5 Sternchen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2005220


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Sternchen


und was willst du mit den ?


----------



## MirSch (19. Mai 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Moin, euer Eckspottler bräuchte noch 1 bis 5 Sternchen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2005220



Sorry, zu spät gesehen! Super Bild und geiles Bike! Habe gerade gesehen das du einer der glücklichen Aufbaugewinner warst.  Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!!!  Wir bräuchten bei Gelegenheit mal wieder einen Glüder-Guide, vielleicht können wir da ja nochmal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> und was willst du mit den ?



Boar, Artur. Manchmal stehste echt auf der Leitung, oder??? Sein Bild stand zur Auswahl zum FdT.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2016)

MirSch schrieb:


> Boar, Artur. Manchmal stehste echt auf der Leitung, oder??? Sein Bild stand zur Auswahl zum FdT.



hmmm, achso... wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Der Toni (19. Mai 2016)

Hätte er doch direkt dabei schreiben können


----------



## OneWheeler (19. Mai 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hätte er doch direkt dabei schreiben können


Ne toni, dann hätte es doch jeder sofort verstanden


----------



## pauing (19. Mai 2016)

Genau  Wenn wir das nächste mal am WE glüdern, sage ich euch Bescheid!


----------



## Pixelmixer (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mich kurz einmal vorstellen.
Ich bin Stefan, 33, aus Oberhausen.
Ich habe mein Bike vor 4 Jahren gekauft, leider hat es bis jetzt mehr in der Garage geschlummert, als das es gefahren wurde. Ich hoffe das ändert sich jetzt aber. Ich würde mich daher noch als blutigen Anfänger bezeichnen.
Da ich wegen der Arbeit und Familie relativ eingespannt bin, habe ich nicht soviel Zeit zum fahren.
Wenn ich fahre, bin ich auf der Halde Haniel und am Rotbach unterwegs.
Ein bisschen dran rumschrauben tue ich natürlich auch.

Ich hoffe hier ein paar Kontakte für gemeinsame Fahrten und Techtalks zu finden.

VG 

Stefan


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2016)

gerne... Stefan.


----------



## Pixelmixer (25. Mai 2016)

Ist heute noch jemand da?

Werde so 20:30-20:45 dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (26. Mai 2016)

Huhu! Komme gerade von der Halde. Was wird denn da oben vorbereitet? Public Viewing zur EM??? Weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Der Toni (26. Mai 2016)

https://www.bottrop.de/stadtleben/veranstaltungen/intern/113010100000154709.php

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2016)

> _Die Busse fahren in der Zeit von 18.30 bis 19.30 Uhr vom Parkplatz ab. Die Anfahrt dauert ca. 15 Minuten._
> 
> _ Ein Aufstieg über den Halden-Kreuzweg (ca. 30 - 40 Minuten) erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr, da diese Strecke nicht beleuchtet ist._



amüsant. also ich mein, das aktuell der sonnenuntergang deutlich später ist und somit genug licht wäre. aber das fußfaule publikum muss ja jeden meter chauffiert werden.


----------



## Denyodp (26. Mai 2016)

Schade kein Fussball  Aber den Bierstand könnten die ruhig das oben stehen lassen


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Mai 2016)

vor das die frage kommt, 
ich habe hier keine Anteile


----------



## Deleted 132705 (26. Mai 2016)

ich geb zu, ich musste direkt an dich denken


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Mai 2016)

eben


----------



## skaster (26. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> amüsant. also ich mein, das aktuell der sonnenuntergang deutlich später ist und somit genug licht wäre. aber das fußfaule publikum muss ja jeden meter chauffiert werden.


Na ja, nicht jeder, der sich für Kultur interessiert trägt dazu Wanderschuhe. In Willingen habe ich schon Mountainbiker gesehen, die haben sich mit dem Lift hochgondeln lassen . Alle fußfaul?


----------



## Der Toni (28. Mai 2016)

Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen: LAUFT NICHT AUF DER S-LINE RUM!  Gestern hätte es um ein Haar gescheppert. Ich habe schon genug Metall in den Knochen...

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2016)

jo, mir kam gestern auch nen biker mit seiner freundin oder was auch immer entgegen.


----------



## TitusLE (28. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, hier müsst ihr das nicht schreiben. Die Leute, die hier lesen, wissen, wie sie sich auf der S-Line zu verhalten haben.


----------



## Der Toni (28. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> jo, mir kam gestern auch nen biker mit seiner freundin oder was auch immer entgegen.


Genau den hätte ich fast über den Haufen gefahren 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Der Toni (28. Mai 2016)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier müsst ihr das nicht schreiben. Die Leute, die hier lesen, wissen, wie sie sich auf der S-Line zu verhalten haben.


Woher weißt du das? 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## TitusLE (28. Mai 2016)

Weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber ich habe bei den Anwesenden einfach mal so viel Grips vorausgesetzt. 
Meinst du, das war zu optimistisch? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2016)

ja, war zu optimistisch...

stimmt @Der Toni, hatten uns ja beim aufstieg gestern gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddy_G (28. Mai 2016)

Hey Leute, lock mich mal mit ein hier.
wollte morgen mal die haniel erkundschaften, lohnt es sich oder ist vllt. Sogar jmd. vor Ort!
Bzw. wo muss ich mich dran orientieren. 

Danke vorab.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2016)

sofern morgen kein unwetter tobt werd ich vor ort sein, vllt sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Paddy_G (28. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sofern morgen kein unwetter tobt werd ich vor ort sein, vllt sieht man sich ja.



ja klar, nen blitzeinschlag brauch ich auch nicht ...;-)


----------



## Paddy_G (29. Mai 2016)

Ist es in Oberhausen trocken?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Mai 2016)

aktuell ists (noch) trocken. warte grad auch der dinge ab, die da kommen sollen.


----------



## Paddy_G (29. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> aktuell ists (noch) trocken. warte grad auch der dinge ab, die da kommen sollen.



Wo kann man am besten Parken bzw. von wo anfahren mit dem Pkw ?


----------



## Paddy_G (29. Mai 2016)

Geile Halde ....




 


 

Danke an den "Toni"


----------



## Der Toni (29. Mai 2016)

Kein Thema, hab ich gern gemacht. Bis nächstes mal....


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2016)

Paddy... TOP Rad.


----------



## Paddy_G (29. Mai 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Paddy... TOP Rad.



Ich dank dir!
Kann das Kompliment allerdings erwidern, du machst auch keine halben Sachen, feines Coal.
Vllt. sieht man sich mal, die Halde hat mich sehr überzeugt!!!
So nah und die letzten Jahre nie beachtet, sollte mich schämen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2016)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Ich dank dir!
> Kann das Kompliment allerdings erwidern, du machst auch keine halben Sachen, feines Coal.
> Vllt. sieht man sich mal, die Halde hat mich sehr überzeugt!!!
> So nah und die letzten Jahre nie beachtet, sollte mich schämen.


danke danke... würde dein Rad auch gerne mal live sehen. 
welche abfahrten hast du heute kennen gelernt ?


----------



## Paddy_G (29. Mai 2016)

Die mit den interessanten Namen:

Mettwurst 
S Line 
Kreuzweg 
und ein Teil der DH wenn ich mich nicht täusche!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2016)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Die mit den interessanten Namen:
> 
> Mettwurst
> S Line
> ...



sehr gut


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2016)

hallo Leute, nach dem Unwetter gestern ist der untere Bereich der Grafenwalder sehr stark ausgespült...
vorsicht ! ! !

S-Line ist soweit noch mal gut davon gekommen.

Toni, die Pfützen Line war trotz stark Regen  nur mit 3 Pfützen befüllt, nach solchen Regenfällen, wäre die Line normaler weise für Wochen unter Wasser gewesen...

daher hat sich die Arbeit doch gelohnt


----------



## OneWheeler (1. Juni 2016)

Wie sieht denn die Auffahrt vom Alte Gutshof aus? RAG hatte da ja viel investiert.

Vom Handy
Onewheeler


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2016)

Der Weg ist durch die starken Regenfälle sehr stark erodiert. Sieht aus wie ein Gebirgsbach ohne Wasser. Ich musste gestern dort einem gestürztem Radler Erste-Hilfe leisten.


----------



## MirSch (1. Juni 2016)

In der Tat, die hintere Auffahrt hat der Regen am meisten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Der Kreuzweg dagegen hat kaum etwas mitbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Juni 2016)

das is nunmal so, wenn man den schotter nur locker aufschüttet... das is beim ersten starkregen direkt wieder weg. davon ab das es immer wieder helden gibt, die da runterballern und vor den kurven ihre bremsfurchen ziehen als wenns kein morgen gibt.

hoffe dem gestürztem gehts dennoch gut.

der kreuzweg ist so gesehen noch relativ gut geschützt durch die vegetation


----------



## OneWheeler (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

das mit dem Verunfallten ist nicht schön und auch ich hoffe das er recht schnell wieder fit ist.
Aber das die Gutshofauffahrt stark gelitten hat im Vergleich zur S-Line dürfte den Leuten helfen die mit der RAG in Kontakt stehen

Denn die Erosion auf dieser S-Line wird unter anderem als  Hindernis für die Machbarkeit einer legalen Downhill Strecke angeführt.

Gruß
onwheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Aber das die Gutshofauffahrt stark gelitten hat im Vergleich zur S-Line dürfte den Leuten helfen die mit der RAG in Kontakt stehen
> 
> Denn die Erosion auf dieser S-Line wird unter anderem als  Hindernis für die Machbarkeit einer legalen Downhill Strecke angeführt.
> 
> ...


 Z usammenhang verstehe ich nicht,
sorry aber das ist für D-Lander erklärungsbedürftig


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2016)

warum sollte die RAG auf Mehrarbeit scharf sein


----------



## OneWheeler (1. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Z usammenhang verstehe ich nicht,
> sorry aber das ist für D-Lander erklärungsbedürftig



ok. nicht die RAG soll da arbeiten.....sie hat den Gutshofweg und einiges mehr vor einigen Wochen wiederinstandgesetzt,

Dann es gibt eine Gruppe von Bikern die versucht das einige der illegalen Wege zu legalen Wegen zu machen. Denn wer beim Arbeiten an Wegen erwischt wird könnte wegen Sachbeschädigung und einiges mehr belangt werden. Wegebau ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers dem Bergaufsicht und Unterenlandschaftsbehörde ist verboten.
Da aber die S-Line und der eine oder andere Downhill nötig sind um z.B den Kreuzwegtrail zu entlassen, sind Stadt und RAG von den Bikern angesprochen worden und man sucht seit Jahren einen legalen Weg. Das aber ist nicht einfach.
Wenn wir jetzt zeigen können das unsere genutzten (geduldeten?) Wege wenige Probleme mit Erosion haben wie die von der RAG angelegten so kann das helfen.

jetzt besser?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Juni 2016)

und dann kommt der bumerang der RAG, der dann aufwirft, das durch die illegalen trails eine höhere uphill frequentierung der betroffenen wege entsteht...


----------



## OneWheeler (2. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> und dann kommt der bumerang der RAG, der dann aufwirft, das durch die illegalen trails eine höhere uphill frequentierung der betroffenen wege entsteht...



Na und wenn schon das ist so in der Freien Landschaft und vom Gesetzt her geschützt.

Dann muss klar gestellt werden was Gesetze vor geben.
Seit der IBA ist die Halde ein öffentlicher Raum in privat Besitz auf dem alle Regeln gelten die auf sonstigen öffentlichen Plätze und Wegen auch gelten. http://www.verkehrslexikon.de/Module/Oeffentlicher_und_nichtoeffentlicher_Verkehr.php
http://www.hrr-strafrecht.de/hrr/4/03/4-377-03.php3
https://www.rf-news.de/2013/kw37/Informationen zu einem Urteil des VG Duesseldorf.pdf
Auf der Halde ist die Ausübung des Hausrechts somit nicht möglich da keine Befriedung vorhanden. Ein Umzäunung würde auch die Tiere der Halde einsperren und den Zugang zu den Pfählen und dem Theater erschweren, wenn nicht unmöglich mache.

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_text_anzeigen?v_id=1120050120105539311#det223356
Landschaftsgesetz §49:
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen in der freien Landschaft. Das Radfahren ist jedoch nur auf privaten Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Radfahrer und Reiter haben auf Fußgänger besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen.

GG §14:
(2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.

Landesforstgesetz §":
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.

Dann was aus em Bergrecht zu Halden:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...d=1801&val=1801&ver=7&sg=&aufgehoben=N&menu=1
4.4
Schüttung
Größere Halden sollen nach einem Schüttphasenplan abschnittsweise geschüttet werden, sodass jeweils möglichst geringe Grundflächen in Anspruch genommen und frühzeitig die endgültigen Haldenoberflächen rekultiviert werden.
Jeder Schüttabschnitt, der 10 Jahre nicht überschreiten soll, soll zu einem rekultivierungs- und nutzungsfähigen Endzustand der Halde führen können.
4.4.3
Die Halden sind so anzuschütten, dass möglichst schnell große endgültige Flächen entstehen (ggf. abschnittweise Inanspruchnahme der Grundfläche), die unverzüglich rekultiviert und ggf. noch während der Laufzeit der Halde (Teilfreigabe) genutzt werden können.
4.7
Die Wiedernutzbarmachung muss nutzungsbezogen erfolgen. Das heißt: Umfang des Bodenauftrages, Art der Einarbeitung und Art der Begrünung hängen von der späteren Nutzung ab.

so und nun alle wieder Lachen und weiter fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> so und nun alle wieder Lachen und weiter fahren



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turabian (3. Juni 2016)

So, wenn ich schon aus Oberhausen bin, werde ich mein Youngtimerchen mal am Wochenende auf die Halde bewegen. Ich war da seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Bike


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Ich war da seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Bike



Oh dann wirds aber Zeit...

und noch ein Coal auf der S-Line.


----------



## Holland (4. Juni 2016)

Schönes Gerät. Würde - wenn ich Budget hätte - ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste stehen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät. Würde - wenn ich Budget hätte - ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste stehen.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



Du hast doch jetzt das richtige Bike für dich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Juni 2016)

jo... heut auch wieder oben gewesen, neuen dämpfer getestet. schön wenn man endlich die richtige einbaulänge drin hat und die druck- und zugstufe weitere einstellbereiche hat. nu isses fast fertig, nur noch ne 30.9er telestütze mit 125mm hub.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2016)

ja schönere stütze wäre ratsam.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Juni 2016)

aktuell tut sie ihren dienst, muss nich toll aussehen. nur 90mm hub sind mir zu wenig und die belastung durch hülse in verbindung mit 27.2er stütze auf den rahmen zu gross. also muss was neues her.


----------



## Turabian (5. Juni 2016)

Also rauf reicht einmal . Für richtig runter das falsche Bike dabei.


----------



## Turabian (5. Juni 2016)

Ach, und was ist das nach der Regenrinne auf der Seite gegenüber der Totems? Das bin ich unter Umgehung aller Sprünge runtergeschlichen. Ich versuche mich zu orientieren

Edit: hab wohl auch die Mettwurst gefunden. Viel Matsch, viel "ach da geht es weiter" und ein Hügel am Ende der mich in die Bäume geschickt hat


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Juni 2016)

Glaub dich hab ich gestern oben stehen sehen... Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turabian (5. Juni 2016)

Kann nur heute gewesen sein


----------



## LukKus (5. Juni 2016)

Moin Zusammen, Ich wollte nur mal Hallo sagen
..ich bin jetzt auch öfters aufn Berg mit nem glänzendem Coal : 


 


Gruß, Lukas


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2016)

hallo Leute,
so wie ich gestern von der bergwacht mitbekommen habe geht die halde noch dieses jahr erst an ein zwischen unternehmen, und dann sofort an *Regionalverband Ruhr RVR*


----------



## Turabian (6. Juni 2016)

Bedeutet?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Bedeutet?


weis niemand


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. Juni 2016)

wenn man auf der seite bissl hin und her schaut, sieht man, das die umliegenden bikerhalden schon in kooperation mit genau diesem verbund existieren. vllt ist doch ein licht am ende des tunnels für den bikesport auf haniel


----------



## Turabian (6. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe doch. Habe die Halde gerade erst wiederentdeckt


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Habe die Halde gerade erst wiederentdeckt


jetzt noch das richtige bike dazu, und der spass ist grenzenlos


----------



## Turabian (7. Juni 2016)

Ich bastel gerade einen anderen Youngtimer zuende, das sollte mir da mehr ermöglichen. Immerhin ist es ein Enduro Großväterchen .

Für ein neues Enduro oder so, ist kein Budget oder Interesse da.

Und nach einer kurzen Recherche könnte der RvR wirklich gut für die Halde und MTBler sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turabian (7. Juni 2016)

Und ich dachte ich könnte heute Nachmittag mal eben zur Abstimmung von Gabel und Dämpfer auf die Halde 

War wohl nix


----------



## mau (9. Juni 2016)

Hab oben was gefunden. Vllt vermisst das ja jemand?!?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2016)

mau schrieb:


> Hab oben was gefunden. Vllt vermisst das ja jemand?!?


ich vermisse nichts


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2016)

Und ich war sehr lange nicht dort


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2016)

Moin...
*rauf* fahrende Biker
runter fahrende Motocrosser, wenn euch dem nächst ein Auto entgegen kommt und der Fahrer nach dem Weg zur A3 fragt, dann seid ihr richtig auf der S-Line.


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juni 2016)

ein Auto auf der S-Line???  ...nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2016)

Oder Bagger


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Moin...
> *rauf* fahrende Biker
> runter fahrende Motocrosser, wenn euch dem nächst ein Auto entgegen kommt und der Fahrer nach dem Weg zur A3 fragt, dann seid ihr richtig auf der S-Line.



wird immer verrückter... am ende sinds dann aber die bösen bösen gravity biker die ärger machen.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> gravity biker .


genau so einer kam mir gestern entgegen *gefahren*... 
zum glück fahre ich meine erste abfahrt im schritt tempo, sodas wir beide noch ausweichen konnten.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2016)

nich dein ernst oder?? mein gott ,hat sich jetz der letzte rest auch die birne weggekifft oder was?  hab ja schon derb viel gesehen. fahrwerk einstellen auf der strecke, dann wird auf der piste gelabert und was weiss ich was... aber dann noch rauffahren is der knüller.

klar man is da nich alleine, aber DIEJENIGEN auch nich. bekräftigt ma wieder meine wut auf die gedankenlose menschliche gesellschaft...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bekräftigt ma wieder meine wut auf die gedankenlose menschliche gesellschaft...


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> genau so einer kam mir gestern entgegen *gefahren*...
> zum glück fahre ich meine erste abfahrt im schritt tempo, sodas wir beide noch ausweichen konnten.


Bis einer weint...  

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2016)

war wohl nicht das erste mal...*mau *meinte auch das ihm letztens  einer entgegen hoch gefahren ist.


----------



## hardtails (10. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bekräftigt ma wieder meine wut auf die gedankenlose menschliche gesellschaft...



richtig. auf die gedankenlose menschliche gesellschaft die auf einer (auch noch öffentlich zugänglichen und nicht abgesicherten) strecke so heizt  das sie alles umfährt da sie nie im sichtbereich zum stehen kommen könnte, ob das nun bekiffte gravity biker sind, diese komischen zweibeinigen wesen die auch oft rumlaufen, wilde tiere oder auch der verletzte bikekumpel der dort nach einem sturz liegt......


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2016)

ja genau. wieder das übliche geschwafel. DU bist vermutlich auch einer dieser kumpel, die meinen, das es ok is verkehrt auf ner autobahn zu fahren. ganz ehrlich. ich baller da sicher nicht so gewissenlos runter, das man tiere anfährt, diese schwerverletzt dann noch da liegen lässt (letztes wochenende erst nen kleinen hasen einsammeln müssen deswegen). also ma schön langsam, WEM du hier ans bein pissen willst...


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Juni 2016)

@Loki_bottrop, ruhig es lohnt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (10. Juni 2016)

Ich gehöre echt nicht zu den Rasern oder Gravity Bikern, dazu habe ich viel zu viel Schiss, aber da muss ich ich echt mal eine Lanze für die Bergab-Fahrer brechen. Die S-Line ist eindeutig als Bergab-Strecke zu erkennen und wird und wurde mühevoll von diesen gebaut und instand gehalten (über die Rechtmäßigkeit wollen wir hier jetzt nicht diskutieren) und IMHO haben da weder Fußgänger noch bergauffahrende Biker was zu suchen. Das sollte eigentlich jedem einigermaßen klar denkendem Menschen klar sein.
Auf langsamer fahrende Biker (mich) ist dagegen natürlich Rücksicht zu nehmen  Wobei ich meist möglichst schnell Platz mache, wenn was von hinten angerauscht kommt...


----------



## Karsten_Bot (10. Juni 2016)

Titus, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Sehe ich genauso. Nur kann man den Fußgängern nciht verbieten diesen Weg zu benutzen, das ist leider so. Man kann nur dafür sorgen, dass die S-line von unten nicht so gut zu erkennen ist und dazu müssten sich alle daran halten, das letzte kleine Downhillstück, das direkt auf dem Gutshofeg ankommt, nicht mehr zu bnenutzen und hier nicht die Sträucher wieder rauszureißen oder ähnliches....

Aber da rennt amn gegen Windmühlen....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2016)

es geht mir auch nicht um die leute die dort die strecke zu fuß hoch laufen oder runter... hochschieben ist grenzwertig, wobei ich da auch letztens ne meute hatte, man durfte komplett anhalten und absteigen, weil man scheinbar nur 1meter weit sehen konnte. wenn ich ne strecke hochschiebe, achte ich drauf ob wer kommt und räume den weg. vorallem wenn man selber biker ist.

klar kann hinter jedem busch einer liegen, der sich da den rücken gebrochen hat, daher geht am limit fahren nicht auf der s-line, wer aber mal aufgepasst hat: im park ebenso nicht!

nur da hochfahren, ma ehrlich, ich hätt nu echt mit nem xc-biker gerechnet (nein ich will damit nich diskriminieren)... aber ne, auch noch einer mit nem eher dicken bike... sorry... hirn daheim gelassen wa?

dem ganzen hat für MICH der zwischenfall am letzten sonntag die krone aufgesetzt, wo ich einen verletzten junghasen eingesammelt hab, der in dem linksanlieger in der mitte lag. das man ein tier anfährt... scheisse, aber kann passieren, schreib ich mich ja auch nich von frei. aber es dann einfach da liegen zu lassen... DAS kann ich einfach nich verstehen.

und DANN kommt mir dann noch ein dahergelaufener an und meint mich mit SOWAS in eine tasche zu packen?? da geht mir die galle hoch.


----------



## OneWheeler (10. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> es geht mir auch nicht um die leute die dort die strecke zu fuß hoch laufen oder runter... hochschieben ist grenzwertig, wobei ich da auch letztens ne meute hatte, man durfte komplett anhalten und absteigen, weil man scheinbar nur 1meter weit sehen konnte. wenn ich ne strecke hochschiebe, achte ich drauf ob wer kommt und räume den weg. vorallem wenn man selber biker ist.
> 
> klar kann hinter jedem busch einer liegen, der sich da den rücken gebrochen hat, daher geht am limit fahren nicht auf der s-line, wer aber mal aufgepasst hat: im park ebenso nicht!
> 
> ...



Auch wenn die S Line von Leuten gebaut wurde(ohne explizite Erlaubnis der RAG) die da runterfahren wollten, so ist sie nur ein Weg in Wald und Flur, den jeder nutzen darf um sein Ziel in der Landschaft zu erreichen. 
Jeder muss sich so Verhalten das er andere nicht in Gefahr bringt.
Hier ein Link der dir hilft wieder auf den rechten Weg zu kommen.
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen

Den Junghasen, was hast damit gemacht? 
Der andere hat hoffe ich dem Jäger bescheid gegeben (oder Polizei)
Achtung die falsche Handlung könnte Wilderei sein?
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__292.html
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildunfall

Kein Witz, wer weiß schon, das mein ein Sofa ggf, auf der Straße tragen muss und nicht auf dem Bürgersteig?
Nachzulesen im §25 STVO,  nicht immer sind Gesetze logisch aber bei einem Unfall werden sie konsequent angenommen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler, was willst mir mit dem ersten teil deines textes nun sagen?? ich weiss schon, das man aufpassen muss, das man dort keinen umnietet.

das arme tier ist vor der übergabe an die richtigen behörden eingegangen. WER das tier angefahren hat weiss ich nicht, zu SEINEM glück. dem hätt ich am liebsten den hals umgedreht.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> OneWheeler, was willst mir mit dem ersten teil deines textes nun sagen?? ich weiss schon, das man aufpassen muss, das man dort keinen umnietet.
> 
> das arme tier ist vor der übergabe an die richtigen behörden eingegangen. WER das tier angefahren hat weiss ich nicht, zu SEINEM glück. dem hätt ich am liebsten den hals umgedreht.


Zu 1) du spricht vielen aus der Seele, wenn du sagst das man die SLine nicht hochläuft, nur leider entspricht das nicht dem Gesetz. Bei einem Unfall bekommt der die Schuld der zu schnell war. Da das laufen und fahren auf Wegen erlaubt ist.
Lies einfach mal was die Dimb da so schreibt.
Zu2) da fährt einer schnell bergab und verletzt ein Tier und du forderst die Todesstrafe für den Abfahrer. Na was droht dir wenn du einen Menschen umfährst?

Lachen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Zu 1) du spricht vielen aus der Seele, wenn du sagst das man die SLine nicht hochläuft, nur leider entspricht das nicht dem Gesetz. Bei einem Unfall bekommt der die Schuld der zu schnell war.


 bedingt, kommt immer auf die Situation (und ev. den Richter) an. PS ich dachte es sei Privatgelände


OneWheeler schrieb:


> das laufen und fahren auf Wegen erlaubt ist.


 wo ist den da einen Weg bitte schön _(nur da wo ein willen ist ist auch ein weg)_


OneWheeler schrieb:


> einfach mal was die Dimb da so schreibt.


 nochmal dies gilt nicht für alle Situationen


OneWheeler schrieb:


> ) da fährt einer schnell bergab und verletzt ein Tier und du forderst die Todesstrafe für den Abfahrer. Na was droht dir wenn du einen Menschen umfährst?
> 
> Lachen nicht vergessen.


 Steinigen

Spass bei Seite, wie währe es mit Hinweisschilder ala Willigen oder gleiche Offizielle strecken.(selbst erstellter "Weg" selbst erstellte Hinweisschilder) How cares.
Ja ich weis die kommen schnell abhanden aber mit den jeweiligen Befestigungstechnik lässt sich bestimmt was machen.
Im diesen sinne.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Zu 1) du spricht vielen aus der Seele, wenn du sagst das man die SLine nicht hochläuft, nur leider entspricht das nicht dem Gesetz. Bei einem Unfall bekommt der die Schuld der zu schnell war. Da das laufen und fahren auf Wegen erlaubt ist.



da biste nicht nur auf der s-line, sondern auch auf den parkstrecken mit einem bein im knast... da gabs letztens nochn netten thread hier im DIMB unterforum zu. nur sagen wir es ganz doof: ein fußgänger ist, sofern er sich nicht wild fuchtelnd einem in den weg stellt das kleinere übel wenn man sich vorstellt das einem da nen biker entgegen pedaliert kommt.
davon ab das ich, wenn ich fußgänger auf der strecke auffinde, mit gemässigtem tempo vorbeifahre, sie vor evtl folgenden fahrern in kenntnis setze und mich bedanke (ja, genau das alles, dann weiss man wie schnell man vorbeifährt)



OneWheeler schrieb:


> da fährt einer schnell bergab und verletzt ein Tier und du forderst die Todesstrafe für den Abfahrer. Na was droht dir wenn du einen Menschen umfährst?



mir gehts eher darum, das mans da einfach verrecken lässt. das man ein tier erwischen kann, vorallem bei nem hasen, da schreib selbst ich mich nicht frei von (obwohl ich da schon runterkrieche). aber das weitere verfahren is unter aller schiene.



OneWheeler schrieb:


> Lachen nicht vergessen.



das ist mir letztes WE gehörig vergangen -.-


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Juni 2016)

Nach einem Urteil ist ein Weg eine Art Line in der Landschaft die das Befahren oder begehen ermöglicht.
Der Nutzer muss nicht wissen wie sie entstanden ist.
Schaut einfach mal oben beim Dimb link nach.

Privatgelände ja stimmt aber ohne Zaun ist es öffentlich und alle Regel die auf tatsächliche öffentlichem Gelände gelten gelten auch da.
Kommt hinzu das Eigentum auch immer dem Gemeonwohl dienen soll Artikel 14 GG dazu die Widmung im Forstgesetz und dem Landschaftsgesetz.

Illegal ist der Wege bau aber schon nicht die Nutzung.....

Vom Handy gsendet.

Ps. Gerade wurde ich fast von 2 Motorcrossfahrern auf dem Gutshofweg umgefahren wollte hoch zur SLine und die runterfahren.
Um das klarzustellen ich fahr danicht rauf oder laufe da hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (11. Juni 2016)

1) habe kein Bock diesen "Dimb link" beamten Deutsch nach zu lesen, ist zu Deutsch für mich Niederländer.
2) ich war heute oben (jetzt bekomme ich schimpfe von @KHUJAND ohne ihn bescheid zu sagen) wobei ich beobachten könnte das reichlich Motorradfahrer mal wieder sämtliche Trails hochgefahren sind. Der Unvernunft schlägt hin. Sogar ein Strassen-bike war dabei.
Zum Glück hat sich einer davon mal so richtig durch eine Wasserrinne gemault.
Resume von der Geschichte ist wenn da keine Offizielle Verbote oder Regeln macht und ausführt ist alles aufregen sinnlos.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Juni 2016)

Das fahren mit kfz und somit Motorrad ist verboten. 
Alle Zufahrten sind mit Durchfahrt verboten und Schranken versehen.
Es gibt also Regeln/Verbote, man muss sie nur kennen und lesen


----------



## Holland (11. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Das fahren mit kfz und somit Motorrad ist verboten.
> Alle Zufahrten sind mit Durchfahrt verboten und Schranken versehen.
> Es gibt also Regeln/Verbote, man muss sie nur kennen und lesen



Naja, die Schranken kann man mit jedem Zweirad umfahren.
Und die motorisierten Vollpfosten wissen genau, welche Schilder da stehen. Letztes Jahr waren da mal in der Woche zwei Typen auf kleineren Enduros unterwegs, die hatten sicherheitshalber die Nummernschilder abgedeckt. Es mangelt so gesehen nicht an Intelligenz...

Heute Abend konnte man schön störungsfrei runterflitzen. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2016)

keine chance...
ich war heute oben, bei der auffahrt ist hinter mir ein crosser hochgeschossen, wollte ihn etwas abdrängeln um ihn zu fragen warum er hier so rumheizt, er hat nur kurz am hahn gedreht und mir sind die steine entgegen geflogen.
oben auf der s-line habe ich nur die spuren von den reifen gesehen. 
als ich später am auto war sind sie (zwei  crosser) an mir vorbei, bin den noch etwas hinter her gefahren, sie waren dann aber auch schnell richtung dorsten abgedüst. 
*beide kompl. OHNE Nr. schild.
*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. Juni 2016)

sollt man an sich mal der RAG bzw polizei das ganze stecken... kanns nich sein. abgesehen davon das die strecken vor ort kaputt gefahren werden muss man mit rechnen das man auch angefahren wird... bzw fußgänger. und so wie die sich scheinbar verhalten würden die einen da noch liegen lassen.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sollt man an sich mal der RAG bzw polizei das ganze stecken... kanns nich sein. abgesehen davon das die strecken vor ort kaputt gefahren werden muss man mit rechnen das man auch angefahren wird... bzw fußgänger. und so wie die sich scheinbar verhalten würden die einen da noch liegen lassen.



16 jährige rotz bengel sind das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juni 2016)

Führerschein annehmen maschine beachlagnahmen und gleich noch ne 5 Jahres sperre oben druff.


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 16 jährige rotz bengel sind das...


Leider nein. 
Wir hatten hier im Forum doch schon mal ein Video wo man sehen konnte was die da machen und auch sonst auf den Straßen.
Ein mir bekannter Polizist kannte das Video und wußte zu berichten das die Nummernschilder alle falsch waren.

Die RAG kennt das Problem, kann aber nur was machen wenn eine Straftat vorliegt, das Fahren im Wald oder Halde ist so viel ich weiß nur eine OWI.
Auf alle nicht befriedeten Flächen muss der Staat für Ordnung sorgen. Auf solchen Flächen hat auch der Eigentümer kein Hausrecht, hier bliebe nur der Jedermannparagraph.
Die Polizei rufen...bis die da sind und dann der Aufwand den der Melder dann hat dürfte viele davon abhalten.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> Wir hatten hier im Forum doch schon mal ein Video wo man sehen konnte was die da machen und auch sonst auf den Straßen.
> Ein mir bekannter Polizist kannte das Video und wußte zu berichten das die Nummernschilder alle falsch waren.


 viel älter waren die beiden burschen nicht... 
und nein sie fuhren kompl. *OHNE* Nr. schild im strassenverkehr richtung dorsten.


----------



## Der Toni (13. Juni 2016)

Ist wahrscheinlich auch günstiger ohne Nummernschild zu fahren als mit gefälschtem, wenn man von der Polizei anhalten wird... 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Juni 2016)

so hier der richtige Link

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...8008BB300146F5DEAF838008BB300146F&FORM=VRDGAR

das hier sind aber älter wie 16


----------



## Der Toni (13. Juni 2016)

?

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MirSch (13. Juni 2016)

Was hier wieder abgeht. Nur schlechte Stimmung und Gereiztheit.
Wir müssen halt hier immer mit Kompromissen, suboptimalen, engen Bedingungen und der Unvernunft einiger Mitmenschen leben. Ist in den knapp 25 Jahren die ich auf dem Mountainbike sitze auch schon immer so gewesen. Stellt euch vor, wo heute die S-Line runter geht gab es früher sogar eine MX-Strecke. Das ging und die Crosser hatten nichts gegen uns. Trotzdem bietet unser Berg auch heute noch ne Menge Spaßpotential, leider merkt man davon hier nichts mehr und das ist ein Punkt der sich definitiv in der Zeit immer mehr zum negativen verändert hat. Früher hatte man mehr Spaß und alles war irgendwie unverkrampfter und sympathischer als heute.
Leute, macht einfach mal wieder etwas lockerer. Leben und leben lassen.
In diesem Sinne ... Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juni 2016)

das problem ist wohl eher, das manche meinen es immer wieder zu übertreiben.


----------



## MirSch (13. Juni 2016)

Kann man sich drüber aufregen, muss man aber nicht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juni 2016)

kann deine ansicht auch verstehen. das problem ist ja eher, das nun 2mal ( ?? ) schon die s-line eingeebnet wurde. man kann also so sehen, das die biker dort auf der abschussliste stehen. ruckzuck wird man mit den MX fahrern über einen kamm geschoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (13. Juni 2016)

Auch hier...
Kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht.
Habe bei deinen Beiträgen immer das Gefühl das du kurz vorm Magengeschwür stehst. 
Einfach locker bleiben und Spaß haben solange man kann. Wenn platt, dann platt, aber auch dann wird sich wieder was entwickeln. 
Beeinflussen kannst du das eh nicht, dafür wird der Berg zu hoch von Hinz und Kunz frequentiert.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Juni 2016)

och easy, bin weit von nem magengeschwür entfernt. auch hoher blutdruck is mir fremd.

locker bleiben fällt mir leider dennoch schwer, weil mir die dummheit meiner mitmenschen teils derb aufn senkel geht.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2016)

ich kann nur sagen , wenn jetzt auch noch die crosser auf der S-Line fahren, wird sie so schnell es geht platt gewalzt...

und das hat mit schlechter Stimmung und Gereiztheit, nichts zu tun...


----------



## MirSch (14. Juni 2016)

Und wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt, ...

Ach lassen wir das. Hat keinen Sinn. 
Wundere mich immer wen du dort oben immer so antriffst. Schlägertrupps, rasende Motocrosser, militante Nordicwalker, billigend Unfälle in kauf nehmende Mountainbiker und anderes Gepöbel habe ich dort noch nicht gesehen.
Das du trotz diesen Risiken da noch fährst.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2016)

MirSch schrieb:


> wen du dort oben immer so antriffst.



die Bären hast du noch vergessen ! ! !


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Resume von der Geschichte ist wenn da keine Offizielle Verbote oder Regeln macht und ausführt ist alles aufregen sinnlos.
> Anhang anzeigen 501968


Zitiere mein Bild selber mal, für die nicht gläubige MirSch


----------



## MirSch (14. Juni 2016)

Die Crosser habe ich auch schon gesehen. Die sind da locker rumgerollt und haben sich an Hillclimb versucht. Gerast sind die nicht und böswillig zerstört haben die auch nichts. Auf dem Bild sieht das auch nicht nach aggressivem Geschredde aus. 
Und selbst wenn es so wäre, machste da nix dran.

Ich habe alles zu dem Thema gesagt, euch weiterhin viel Spaß beim aufreiben.


----------



## CC-Freak (15. Juni 2016)

Gestern waren auch wieder Crosser auf der Halde unterwegs. S-Line ist aber soweit ok...gut fahrbar...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2016)

Sommer 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (21. Juni 2016)

Der arme Hund. Ich hoffe, du hast ihn durch die Mattsche getragen :-D 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Der arme Hund. Ich hoffe, du hast ihn durch die Mattsche getragen :-D


ne... er findet den Weg. 
Habe heute die untere Abfahrten der Grafenwalder wieder halbwegs fahrbar gemacht... ansonsten sehr sehr viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeel Wasser auf der Halde.


----------



## Der Toni (21. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ne... er findet den Weg.
> Habe heute die untere Abfahrten der Grafenwalder wieder halbwegs fahrbar gemacht... ansonsten sehr sehr viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeel Wasser auf der Halde.


Ich werde das morgen mal testen   

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## phoxxx (21. Juni 2016)

Wer schmiert da eigentlich die "kleinsten" Löcher in der S-Line mit Matsche zu?
Ist ja löblich sich um die Strecke zu kümmern bzw. sich da Gedanken zu machen, aber ich persönlich fahre lieber durch nen mini Loch bzw. drüber (wir alle haben Federgabeln ) als in Kurven über diese Kuhfladen.

Ansonsten trotz scheiss Wetter ist die Strecke in gutem Zustand.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2016)

also ich empfand den unteren teil der grafenwalder als seeehr nice zu fahren mit den tiefen rinnen. wäre die strecke insgesamt so, würds wirklich reizen.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> also ich empfand den unteren teil der grafenwalder als seeehr nice zu fahren mit den tiefen rinnen. wäre die strecke insgesamt so, würds wirklich reizen.


Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2016)

nix quatsch, find das mal abwechslungsreicher als dicke sprünge


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> nix quatsch, find das mal abwechslungsreicher als dicke sprünge


Loki, sie doch bitte ehrlich, die  tiefen rinnen unten in der Grafenwalder sind doch nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juni 2016)

wenn sie eine gewisse breite haben sind sie fahrbar, nich mit vollgas, aber fahrbar.


----------



## Der Toni (21. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre da auch ungern runter, finde diese Errosionsrinnen ziemlich unberechenbar. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Holland (22. Juni 2016)

Das Wetter ist grosser Mist derzeit. 
Wie wär es daher mal mit guten Botschaften?

WDR2 meldete am Samstag: "Der RVR will in den kommenden Monaten noch weitere neue Strecken erschließen und ist deswegen auch im engen Austausch mit den Radsportvereinen. Die sollen dann auch die Patenschaften für bestimmte Strecken übernehmen"
http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/ruhrgebiet-wird-zum-mountainbike-paradies-100.html

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Turabian (23. Juni 2016)

Sehr gute Nachrichten @Holland 

Ich will nachher mein neues Spielzeug auf der Halde testen. Wenn jemand was dickliches, vertrocknetes mit Hippster Bärtchen auf dem Kreuzweg findet, einfach ein bisschen Wasser drüber kippen bitte


----------



## Holland (23. Juni 2016)

Gestern nachmittag war verdammt viel los oben. Nicht nur die Mittwochsrunde vom DAV. Es haben sich aber alle gut benommen. 

Ich selbst habe nur eine S-Line-Abfahrt gemacht. Die Spielzeuge sind schon für den Urlaub verpackt, deshalb war ich mit dem halbfetten [neu-deutsch] Gravelbike unterwegs. Mit Rennlenker, starrer Gabel und mechanischen Bremsen braucht man gefühlte 10 Minuten um runter zu kommen. 


Gruss
Holland


----------



## Turabian (23. Juni 2016)

26 might not be dead, but the 36 riding it is


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2016)

schöne mofa


----------



## Turabian (23. Juni 2016)

Bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2016)

sieht man selten so nen retro-mopped. gefällt mir.


----------



## Turabian (23. Juni 2016)

Ah. Ok . Danke. Das nächste mal lasse ich auf der S-Line auch die Bremse los.

Evtl hat mich ja jemand von euch heute gesehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Gestern nachmittag war verdammt viel los oben. Nicht nur die Mittwochsrunde vom DAV. Es haben sich aber alle gut benommen.
> 
> Ich selbst habe nur eine S-Line-Abfahrt gemacht. Die Spielzeuge sind schon für den Urlaub verpackt, deshalb war ich mit dem halbfetten [neu-deutsch] Gravelbike unterwegs. Mit Rennlenker, starrer Gabel und mechanischen Bremsen braucht man gefühlte 10 Minuten um runter zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Jo ich war gestern so bis 15:OO Uhr oben, bei gefühlten 50 Grad. 
2 Abfahrten auf der S-Line mehr war nicht drin, inkl. Sturz... bin den Sprung in den Anlieger zu weit gesprungen und war dann in der Kurve zu schnell... und raus war ich. 

Aber soweit alles ok, bis auf Knie + Elbogen Abschürfungen.

PS: Schön Urlaub


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2016)

PS: Hauptsache Bike ist heil


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin den Sprung in den Anlieger zu weit gesprungen und war dann in der Kurve zu schnell... und raus war ich.



du meinst den anlieger, den ich ja "kaputtbremse"? der geht mittlerweile fast ohne bremseinsatz 

gute besserung ma


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> du meinst den anlieger, den ich ja "kaputtbremse"? der geht mittlerweile fast ohne bremseinsatz
> 
> gute besserung ma



 jo


----------



## phoxxx (28. Juni 2016)

1 Tag Sonnenschein und die S-Line ist wieder staubtrocken. 
Aber super zum fahren, war einiges los heute und die Strecke ist auch nach den ganzen Regenfällen im super Zustand.
Die Grafenwalder bzw. die beiden letzten Ebenen sind hingegen sehr ausgewaschen worden, da sollte man nicht ganz unvorsichtig rein ballern.


----------



## Turabian (29. Juni 2016)

Die S Line ist heute auch ziemlich trocken und fahrbar.

Außerdem gab es oben auf der Halde noch eine Gratisshow. Ein sehr sehr sehr Semi-professionelles *hust* nennen wir es Akt *hust* Shooting. Ich wollte meine Hilfe anbieten, aber dann waren sie weg


----------



## phoxxx (29. Juni 2016)

Egal wann ich da oben bin... es gibt nie was zu sehen ... und hier liesst man immer die dollsten Storys ^^...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. Juni 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Egal wann ich da oben bin... es gibt nie was zu sehen ... und hier liesst man immer die dollsten Storys ^^...


nennt der Volksmund "PECH"


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juni 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nennt der Volksmund "PECH"



nene...


----------



## Turabian (29. Juni 2016)

Ach und danke an die beiden die freigeschnitten haben. Die Heckenschere hat euch verraten 

Da waren noch ein paar anderen oben bei der Show, evtl jemand von hier?


----------



## Der Toni (29. Juni 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Ach und danke an die beiden die freigeschnitten haben. Die Heckenschere hat euch verraten
> 
> Da waren noch ein paar anderen oben bei der Show, evtl jemand von hier?


Mist, erwischt    , aber Trailpflege muss sein 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Turabian (29. Juni 2016)

Hab euch ja auch nur beim runtergehen gesehen. Hätte ich nicht vorher die Schnittreste gesehen, wäre die Tarnung perfekt gewesen :-D.

Danke auf jeden Fall, ist schön frei.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2016)

hee ? wann wart ihr oben...
ich war  bis 14 Uhr oben und habe bis auf die Krähen niemanden gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (29. Juni 2016)

Wir waren ab halb sieben oben. Sind wir jeden Mittwoch. Die Kollegen Krähen sind ja immer präsent. :-D 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die Bären hast du noch vergessen ! ! !



Ohhh... http://web.de/magazine/panorama/usa-grizzly-baer-zerfleischt-31655436


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2016)

wird immer gefährlicher


----------



## phoxxx (30. Juni 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ohhh... http://web.de/magazine/panorama/usa-grizzly-baer-zerfleischt-31655436


war das auf Haniel ?


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Juni 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> war das auf Haniel ?


aber die Jungs hier:




nichts für Schwachenerven und Hundeliebhaber, sorry


----------



## Pleitegeier (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte am WE seit langem mal wieder etwas Zeit zu biken und war bei uns in den Testern. Abfahrten soweit okay, aber insgesamt war alles ziemlich durchgeweicht, so dass weniger Spaß aufkam.

Deshalb die Frage an die Schönwetterfahrer hier. In welchem Zustand sind denn „eure“ umliegenden Trails wie z.b. im Rotbachtal?


----------



## MirSch (4. Juli 2016)

Rotbachtal ebenfalls recht cremig, Halde Haniel sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## Pleitegeier (4. Juli 2016)

Danke Dir. Es wäre nen Grund, mal direkt zu Haniel zu starten, habe ich glaube ich noch nie gemacht


----------



## OneWheeler (5. Juli 2016)

MirSch schrieb:


> Rotbachtal ebenfalls recht cremig, Halde Haniel sehr gut fahrbar.


Stimmt wenn man die selbst gebauten Tarils  Downhill nimmt.
Die meisten von der RAG angelegten Wege sind stark ausgewaschen und mit Vorsicht zu befahren.
Wer vorausschauend fährt hat aber auf allen Wegen seinen Spaßhier mal ein Tourenvorschlag von den RAdlern:
http://www.gpsies.com/notepadList.do?username=Radler07


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juli 2016)

Wer fährt morgens mit seinem Rocky und Kinderanhänger von Kirchhellen in Richtung Bottrop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juli 2016)

<-

warst du derjenige im käfer cabrio?


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juli 2016)

jupp, hab ich mir doch gedacht, daß du das warst. Ohne Helm erkennt man sich schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (7. Juli 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ohne Helm erkennt man sich schlecht.



jo, schande über mich. wird zeit für nen neuen...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> jupp, hab ich mir doch gedacht, daß du das warst. Ohne Helm erkennt man sich schlecht.



als Loki erkennt man doch Meilen weit...  

War heute mit *Trekjosch *oben, war richtig gut


----------



## mau (8. Juli 2016)

Ich auch ^^ ...und grad eben.


----------



## Der Toni (8. Juli 2016)

Ich auch.  Esslein wunderbar zu fahren. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2016)

mau schrieb:


> Ich auch ^^ ...und grad eben.


du fährst nicht... du flitst  



Der Toni schrieb:


> Esslein


----------



## olsche (9. Juli 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist grosser Mist derzeit.
> Wie wär es daher mal mit guten Botschaften?
> 
> WDR2 meldete am Samstag: "Der RVR will in den kommenden Monaten noch weitere neue Strecken erschließen und ist deswegen auch im engen Austausch mit den Radsportvereinen. Die sollen dann auch die Patenschaften für bestimmte Strecken übernehmen"
> ...



Als jemand der des öfteren auf der Hoheward/Hoppenbruch unterwegs ist, kann ich euch sagen das der Rundkurs auf der Hoheward seit der Eröffnung null gepflegt wurde.
Was die Jungs vom FRC Herten auf der Hoppenbruch-Halde dagegen leisten ist mehr als bewundernswert!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2016)

hy
wir fahren morgen nach Warstein in den Bikepark,- kommt noch jemand  mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

am nächsten Sonntag ist wieder die Glück Auf CTF Start Zeche Haniel. 
Da es logischer Weise auch über unsere Halde geht hier die Info.
Wir befahren nicht die S Line(über 200 Biker an einem Tag...besser nicht)  wir kreuzen diese einmal, an der letzten Kehre, aber da hat man Gute Sicht zueinander. 
Zeit von ca. 8-11Uhr, später bei der zweiten Mal fahren wir einen anderen Weg downhill.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/glueck-auf-radsportfest-17-07-2016.808541/


----------



## Holland (15. Juli 2016)

jemand heute abend 'oben'?

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> jemand heute abend 'oben'?
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



war gestern, tagsüber oben (auch die sch... Crosser) 
fahre heute Abend in Urlaub


----------



## Der Toni (15. Juli 2016)

War gerade. Kein Habitak auf Haniel


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> War gerade. Kein Habitak auf Haniel


du weisst doch... passiert nur mir.


----------



## mau (27. Juli 2016)

Gruß an den Enduro-Dennis.
Schöne Abfahrten heute Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (15. August 2016)

Heute Abend jemand oben? Soll ja mal recht schön bleiben...

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Heute Abend jemand oben? Soll ja mal recht schön bleiben...
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


ich bin so ab 16:00 Uhr oben.


----------



## Holland (15. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin so ab 16:00 Uhr oben.



1900 wird es bei mir bestimmt werden...


----------



## Der Toni (15. August 2016)

Bin so um 18.00 Uhr oben. Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann noch 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Thorakh (15. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin so ab 16:00 Uhr oben.



Huhu
Eure S Line macht echt spass.
Habe sie mir am Wochenende mal angetan. War mir eine 60km Rad Tour hin wert

Das einzige was ich bemängeln muss, ihr habt keine Abkürzung wo man sein Rad hoch schieben kann.
Über die trail Hochschulen kann böse Überraschungen mit sich bringen und von unten den normalen weg wieder hoch fahren macht auch nur 2x spass ;(

Ihr hattet doch da mal eine kleine Bahn, kann ja mal einer freischneiden. Geht doch ruckizucki mit einer Hecken Schere. Max 3h und das ding ist frei


----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2016)

Ein wenig Kondition feilen ist doch immer machbar


----------



## Thorakh (15. August 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ein wenig Kondition feilen ist doch immer machbar



Aber nach 25km hinweg möchte man sicher nicht noch 10x Berg hoch fahren,  man muss ja schließlich auch wieder zurück kommen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. August 2016)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich bemängeln muss, ihr habt keine Abkürzung wo man sein Rad hoch schieben kann.


die *schiebe Fraktion* kennt natürlich die Abkürzungen zum hochschieben, die anderen fahren aussen rum hoch 

*Der Toni *wo wartse denn ?  hab mir an deiner Abfahrt zum Container das rechte Schienbein aufgeschlitzt an einem Ast.

*Holland *sorry das ich nur eine Abfahrt mit dir machen konnte.


----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2016)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Aber nach 25km hinweg möchte man sicher nicht noch 10x Berg hoch fahren,  man muss ja schließlich auch wieder zurück kommen


ich habe auch keine leichte anfahrt, es ist doch kein Zeitlimit gesetzt.
Jeder wie er kann und mag.


----------



## Holland (15. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Holland *sorry das ich nur eine Abfahrt mit dir machen konnte.



Kein Problem. Du hattest ja schon fertig. Den Anschiss wegen zu spät nach Hause kommen hast Du hoffentlich auch nicht bekommen. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. August 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Du hattest ja schon fertig. Den Anschiss wegen zu spät nach Hause kommen hast Du hoffentlich auch nicht bekommen.
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


ne... sind ja noch Ferien.


----------



## Thorakh (15. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die *schiebe Fraktion* kennt natürlich die Abkürzungen zum hochschieben, die anderen fahren aussen rum hoch



Wenn du damit den diesen dünnen kaum erahnbaren zugewucherten Weg meinst, dann hab ich den gesehen  aber da schieb ich nicht durch, ist man zu schnell Spediteur von diversen kleinen Krabblern


----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ....
> *Der Toni *wo wartse denn ?  hab mir an deiner Abfahrt zum Container das rechte Schienbein aufgeschlitzt an einem Ast.



Ich war gegen halb sechs mit Frau oben. 
Hoffentlich isset nich schlimm. Bin gestern 2x den Ginster-Slalom runter und 1x hoch , hab aber keine Äste bemerkt. Werde aber beim nächsten Mal genau darauf achten.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. August 2016)

^^ DANKE ! der *Ginster-Slalom* ist super...


----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2016)

Ja, sowas müsste die ganze Halde runtergehen (b) 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Holland (16. August 2016)

Die G-line?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. August 2016)

nabend...ich bin morgen von 16 bis ende offen oben... wer ist morgen auch dabei ?


----------



## Pixelmixer (17. August 2016)

Bin noch am überlegen. Mein Rad liegt eh im Auto.
Wollte heute gegen 16:00 eigentlich nach Hoppenbruch, weil das bei mir direkt an der Arbeit ist.


----------



## Holland (17. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nabend...ich bin morgen von 16 bis ende offen oben... wer ist morgen auch dabei ?



Sorry, bin raus für heute. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelmixer (18. August 2016)

Ich bin heute gegen 20:00h oben und will entspannt 3-4x die S-Line rollern.
Noch jemand da?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2016)

Pixelmixer schrieb:


> Ich bin heute gegen 20:00h oben und will entspannt 3-4x die S-Line rollern.
> Noch jemand da?



bin gerade aus Holland nach hause gekommen... 
wie soll man dich beim nächsten mal erkennen ?


----------



## Pixelmixer (19. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bin gerade aus Holland nach hause gekommen...
> wie soll man dich beim nächsten mal erkennen ?



Radon Slide blau-raw.
Noch nie jemanden mit was ähnlichem oben gesehen, sollte also passen ;-)


----------



## Karsten_Bot (26. August 2016)

Bin gerade die S-line gefahren, da gibt es orange Markierungen, es scheint so, als ob da morgen über Teile der S-line ein Crosslauf stattfindet, fahrt bitte entsprechend, das kann böse Enden....


----------



## TheShrimpMurder (26. August 2016)

Oder auch heute schon, ein Trüppchen von ca. 15 Läufern ist mir gegen 20.00 Uhr entgegen gelaufen (nicht auf dem Trail).


----------



## Karsten_Bot (26. August 2016)

Wenn die zusammen waren brauchen die ja nur einen, der sich auskennt und bräuchten nichts zu markieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2016)

habt ihr es auch im Radio gehört.
Werk Prosper Haniel, soll zu einem Energie gewinnungs Werk ausgebaut werden.


----------



## Holland (27. August 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> habt ihr es auch im Radio gehört.
> Werk Prosper Haniel, soll zu einem Energie gewinnungs Werk ausgebaut werden.



Na, dann wär doch ein kleiner Gravity-Park genau richtug angesiedelt.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (28. August 2016)

Auf einem Bild in der Zeitung sah das so aus, als ob die viele Windräder bauen wollen, hoffe nicht auf der neuen kleinen Halde, die dann vielleicht geserrt würde.....


----------



## OneWheeler (29. August 2016)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Auf einem Bild in der Zeitung sah das so aus, als ob die viele Windräder bauen wollen, hoffe nicht auf der neuen kleinen Halde, die dann vielleicht geserrt würde.....


 Nee auf der Großen mit Wasserspeicher und Auflauf in die alte Zeche. Habe da mal eine Plan zu gesehen.
.......


----------



## Holland (30. August 2016)

Heute abend jemand für ein paar Sundowner-Rides oben?
Ich will so etwa 18:30 am Einstieg zur S-Line sein.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2016)

man man man... was ein Tag, 
dabei wollte ich doch nur mal ne Runde auf der Halde fahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. September 2016)

Mensch was ist denn passiert? Klingt ja überhaupt nicht gut!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mensch was ist denn passiert? Klingt ja überhaupt nicht gut!


ja  es war wirklich nicht gut... habe einen bewustlosen Biker gefunden, der schwer verletzt auf dem Boden lag.
Krankenwagen musste ich kommen lassen da ging nicht mehr viel.
ich hoffe das es doch nicht so schlimm war, wobei Blut im Urin wohl das schlimmere von all seinen Verletzungen war.


----------



## Cedric999 (1. September 2016)

@KHUJAND
Das sieht gar nicht gut aus hoffe es ist nicht allzu Schlimm um ihn.
Hast du die Erlaubnis die Bilder zu posten? Nicht das du dafür Stress kriegen könntest. Sage Dir das lieber jetzt bevor die Bilder der Verunfallte sieht und das nicht in Ordnung findet.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. September 2016)

Dann hoffen wir mal das es ihm bald besser geht, und du gut mit dem erlebten klar kommst! 
Und das es keine Konsequenzen für eure Halde hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das es ihm bald besser geht, und du gut mit dem erlebten klar kommst!
> Und das es keine Konsequenzen für eure Halde hat.


danke...
mein pers. Fazit: Leider und wie so oft, war die Strecke (nicht S-Line) + Geschwindigkeit NICHT seinem MTB entsprechend.


----------



## Pixelmixer (2. September 2016)

Bin heute gegen 20:00h oben, sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## Pixelmixer (2. September 2016)

Kein Mensch hier. Freier Fahrt


----------



## Holland (2. September 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danke...
> mein pers. Fazit: Leider und wie so oft, war die Strecke (nicht S-Line) + Geschwindigkeit NICHT seinem MTB entsprechend.



Am Dienstag war auch Kamikaze-Abend auf der breiten Schottenpiste. Die Auffahrten waren gefährlicher, als die Abfahrten. Ich habe mich an den Stellen mit den Wasserrinnen schon weit rechts ins Grobe Geröll verzogen und die (50+ auf XC-Mühlen) kamen dennoch ungebremst oder unsicher rum-eiernd auf der schmalen "Fahrspur" an mir vorbeigerauscht - unfassbar. 
Fehlt nur noch wieder negative Presse vom riskanten MTB-Fahren auf den Halden.

Auf der S-Line war zum Glück nur wenig los. 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Pixelmixer (2. September 2016)

S-Line war super zu fahren. 

XC 50+ waren heute auch aufm Schotterweg unterwegs. 
Schön ohne Helm und eiernd irgendwie aufm Weg bleibend.

Was entsteht denn da gerade neben der S-Line?


----------



## Der Toni (2. September 2016)

Schon wieder diese bescheuerten Verallgemeinerungen. Ich hab auch schon DH16+ auf dem Schotterweg erstversorgt. 

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Holland (3. September 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Schon wieder diese bescheuerten Verallgemeinerungen. Ich hab auch schon DH16+ auf dem Schotterweg erstversorgt.
> 
> von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet



Hast recht. War von mir so auch nicht gemeint. Lediglich die Population der Kamikazes war am Di so zusammengesetzt.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## OneWheeler (3. September 2016)

Pixelmixer schrieb:


> S-Line war super zu fahren.
> 
> XC 50+ waren heute auch aufm Schotterweg unterwegs.
> Schön ohne Helm und eiernd irgendwie aufm Weg bleibend.


man stell grade fest ich bin alt....Opa mit jetzt 50+ und mit XC auf der Sline  aber immer schön bremsbereit.
Was das neben bzw. die Sprünge über die SLine sollen, frag ich mich auch
 Aber seit über 25 Jahren nie ohne Helm nicht mal zum Bäcker.


----------



## Sanke (18. September 2016)

Hat zwar nicht direkt etwas mit der Halde zu tun, aber am 22.09.2016 um 17:00 findet in der Gaststätte Pargmann, Höhenweg/Buchenweg eine Bürgerversammlung zum Thema "Pflege- und Entwicklungskonzept für den Rotbach" statt.
Ich denke einige von euch fahren auch hin und wieder den Rotbachtrail, es wäre daher Klasse, wenn wir dort irgendwie "vertreten" wären. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es bis 17:00 schaffe, aber vielleicht fühlt sich ja noch jemand angesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (19. September 2016)

Sanke schrieb:


> Hat zwar nicht direkt etwas mit der Halde zu tun, aber am 22.09.2016 um 17:00 findet in der Gaststätte Pargmann, Höhenweg/Buchenweg eine Bürgerversammlung zum Thema "Pflege- und Entwicklungskonzept für den Rotbach" statt.
> Ich denke einige von euch fahren auch hin und wieder den Rotbachtrail, es wäre daher Klasse, wenn wir dort irgendwie "vertreten" wären. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es bis 17:00 schaffe, aber vielleicht fühlt sich ja noch jemand angesprochen



Hi,

habe ich schon in meinen Kalender aufgenommen ob ich es schaffe weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Im übrigen verweise ich auf diesen Link mit einer Aktion wo der der Förster und die Unterelandschaftsbehörde in der Pflicht stehen sihr Wort zuhalten....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-rhein-ruhr-aktionstag-zur-erhaltung-des-rotbachtrail.199680/


----------



## OneWheeler (19. September 2016)

Ach und es wäre gut wenn möglichst viele von uns kämen.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2016)

moin Jungs...ich bin heute ab 16 Uhr oben.  Ist noch wer dabei ?


----------



## lordpoldy (22. September 2016)

Schade, ich hab es erst jetzt gelesen. War nach 16 Uhr mit meinen Kids da


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2016)

...


----------



## Der Toni (4. Oktober 2016)

Hab ich als Foto der Woche vorgeschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. Oktober 2016)

Tolles Bild


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2016)

hallo Leute,
habe heute auf der S-Line ein paar Löcher vom Bremsstempeln beseitigt, hier und da was nachgeschnitten, und an einigen Stellen den Sand von der Fahrbahn geräumt.
S-Line ist im TOP Zustand.  

PS: Niklas/Nils Bekommt der neue Abschnitt auf der S-Line auch einen Chickenway ?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2016)

oh ja... unter Ausschuss der Öffentlichkeit mitten auf unserem Trail  
--> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/s...n-berlin-geheimsache-babelsberg/13626346.html


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2016)

Nabend...
wir treffen uns Morgen um 14 Uhr mit ein paar Leuten  an der Schranke 

sonst wer dabei ?


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Oktober 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Nabend...
> wir treffen uns Morgen um 14 Uhr mit ein paar Leuten  an der Schranke
> 
> sonst wer dabei ?


Danke für´s mitnehmen.


----------



## skaster (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hab ich als Foto der Woche vorgeschlagen



Ist es dann auch geworden


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Oktober 2016)

Aber aktuell kommt man da nicht mehr hin. 
Sperrung wegen der Filmaufnahmen....


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Oktober 2016)

Haben die da Hausrecht. 
Wenn ich das Urteil hier richtig verstehe nicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Aber aktuell kommt man da nicht mehr hin.
> Sperrung wegen der Filmaufnahmen....


Waaa wie jetzt ? Auch nicht zur S-Line ?


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Oktober 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Waaa wie jetzt ? Auch nicht zur S-Line ?


gestern zumindest der Einstieg, eine Stufe tiefer ging es dann :-(
Die Jungs standen direkt am Übergang von der Schotter zufahrt und der Teerstraße da weder links noch rechts....
Die faselten was von Hausrecht und so deshalb habe ich mir die Mühegemacht und das Urteil gesucht....

Schaubild öffentlicher Verkehrsraum:
http://www.bernd-huppertz.de/FHS Download/StVO Download/Öffentlicher Verkehrsraum.pdf

Man beachte das man nur oben die Pfähle anschauen kann, dies wurden für die Allgemeinheit aufgestellt.

Aber die Sperrung ist wohl nur Zeitweise was das heißt .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (11. Oktober 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Haben die da Hausrecht.
> Wenn ich das Urteil hier richtig verstehe nicht.


Ich verstehe nicht, was dieses zitierte Urteil mit den Filmaufnahmen zu tun haben soll. Wenn die DSK, die wohl das Hausrecht besitzt, der Filmfirma das Recht dazu innerhalb des Filmsets einräumt, können die sehr wohl tätig werden. Nur weil die Halde nicht umzäunt ist, würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein Richter urteilt, dass man nicht erkennen kann, ob man sich auf einer öffentlichen Fläche befindet, oder auf einem Grundstück der DSK. Am Fuß der Halde könntest du mit dieser Argumentation vielleicht noch Glück haben, also bis zu der Stelle, an denen Schilder der DSK stehen, oben ganz bestimmt nicht.
Aber eine kurze Anfrage bei der DSK oder Prosper Haniel und du hast Gewissheit darüber, ob dir das Filmteam untersagen kann, bestimmte Bereiche der Halde zu betreten.

Es werden ja auch immer wieder Filme in öffentlichen Verkehrsraum gedreht, hier vergibt die zuständige Ordnungsbehörde auch entsprechende Genehmigungen.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2016)

diese *Paragraphen Futzis   *
ist wieder alles aufgehoben worden, ich denke das die Dreharbeiten nun fertig sind...
war gerade oben,- Halde ist wieder kompl. zugänglich.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Oktober 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was dieses zitierte Urteil mit den Filmaufnahmen zu tun haben soll. Wenn die DSK, die wohl das Hausrecht besitzt, der Filmfirma das Recht dazu innerhalb des Filmsets einräumt, können die sehr wohl tätig werden. Nur weil die Halde nicht umzäunt ist, würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass ein Richter urteilt, dass man nicht erkennen kann, ob man sich auf einer öffentlichen Fläche befindet, oder auf einem Grundstück der DSK. Am Fuß der Halde könntest du mit dieser Argumentation vielleicht noch Glück haben, also bis zu der Stelle, an denen Schilder der DSK stehen, oben ganz bestimmt nicht.
> Aber eine kurze Anfrage bei der DSK oder Prosper Haniel und du hast Gewissheit darüber, ob dir das Filmteam untersagen kann, bestimmte Bereiche der Halde zu betreten.
> 
> Es werden ja auch immer wieder Filme in öffentlichen Verkehrsraum gedreht, hier vergibt die zuständige Ordnungsbehörde auch entsprechende Genehmigungen.


Ganz simpel kein Hausrecht auf öffentlichen Flächen. 
Dabei kommt es nur auf die Erkennbarkeit an. 
Hausrecht nur mit Zaun.  
Wem das gehört ist irrelevant.


----------



## Holland (11. Oktober 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> diese *Paragraphen Futzis   *
> ist wieder alles aufgehoben worden, ich denke das die Dreharbeiten nun fertig sind...
> war gerade oben,- Halde ist wieder kompl. zugänglich.



Die haben vielleicht ein paar Szenen, die für Minderjährige nicht geeignet sind, gedreht. Soll es oben ja schon gegeben haben... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Oktober 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> für Minderjährige nicht geeignet. Soll es oben ja schon gegeben haben...
> Gruss
> Holland.


wieso "gegeben haben" so etwas gibts fast Täglich


----------



## Holland (11. Oktober 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wieso "gegeben haben" so etwas gibts fast Täglich



Ich meinte nicht Kanickel.


----------



## Dumens100 (11. Oktober 2016)

In der Waz wurde heute über die Filmaufnahmen auf der Halde berichtet


----------



## skaster (11. Oktober 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ganz simpel kein Hausrecht auf öffentlichen Flächen.
> Dabei kommt es nur auf die Erkennbarkeit an.
> Hausrecht nur mit Zaun.
> Wem das gehört ist irrelevant.


Du meinst also ich dürfte jedes nicht durch einen Zaun umfriedete Grundstück betreten und das kann mir keiner untersagen weil keiner das Hausrecht hat? 
Die Erkennbarkeit sollte durch die von der DSK aufgestellten Schilder gegeben sein, die auf denen das radfahren abseits der Wege verboten wird. Öffentlich zugänglich ja, aber trotzdem "Privatbesitz". Bezogen auf dein Urteil sagt das Gericht ja, dass durch fehlende Einfriedung bzw. Beschilderung nicht ersichtlich war, wo das öffentliche Grundstück endete und wo das Grundstück der Firma begann. Die ganzen Äcker sind auch nicht eingezäunt, viele haben extra Zuwegungen für die landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeuge, ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie daran gedacht dass das öffentliche Fläche wäre. Ein Supermarktparkplatz ist öffentlich zugänglich und nicht unbedingt eingezäunt, ich behaupte jetzt mal stramm, dass der Inhaber oder der Betreiber der Fläche trotzdem das Hausrecht hat. Auch hier reicht eine Beschilderung aus.


----------



## OneWheeler (11. Oktober 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> Du meinst also ich dürfte jedes nicht durch einen Zaun umfriedete Grundstück betreten und das kann mir keiner untersagen weil keiner das Hausrecht hat?
> Die Erkennbarkeit sollte durch die von der DSK aufgestellten Schilder gegeben sein, die auf denen das radfahren abseits der Wege verboten wird. Öffentlich zugänglich ja, aber trotzdem "Privatbesitz". Bezogen auf dein Urteil sagt das Gericht ja, dass durch fehlende Einfriedung bzw. Beschilderung nicht ersichtlich war, wo das öffentliche Grundstück endete und wo das Grundstück der Firma begann. Die ganzen Äcker sind auch nicht eingezäunt, viele haben extra Zuwegungen für die landwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeuge, ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie daran gedacht dass das öffentliche Fläche wäre. Ein Supermarktparkplatz ist öffentlich zugänglich und nicht unbedingt eingezäunt, ich behaupte jetzt mal stramm, dass der Inhaber oder der Betreiber der Fläche trotzdem das Hausrecht hat. Auch hier reicht eine Beschilderung aus.



Aber Ja ohne Zaun oder Haus kein Hausrecht.
http://www.bernd-huppertz.de/FHS Download/StVO Download/Öffentlicher Verkehrsraum.pdf

Die Schilder geben dem Gelände einen offiziellen Charakter
Die Benutzung ist jedermann gestattet und nicht einem begrenzten Personenkreis. (d.h. öffentlicher Verkehrsraum)

Im Übrigen gibt es da dann noch das hier:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...u=1&sg=0&aufgehoben=N&keyword=berghalden#det0

Der Supermarktparkplatz ist genau das Beispiel wie im Urteil. Hier noch eins dass das was aufzeigt.
http://www.verkehrslexikon.de/Texte/Rspr6992.php

Nach deinen Aussagen dürftest du nicht MTB fahren Die meisten Wege im Wald und Flur sind nur zum erreichen der Waldflächen da, von den Trails will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (12. Oktober 2016)

BGH-Urteil
BGH Urteil zum widerrechtlichen parken auf einem privaten Parkplatz, so wie es aussieht ist der Eigentümer wohl durchaus berechtigt seine Rechte durchzusetzen. Öffentlicher Verkehrsraum hin oder her. Durch das abschleppen des Fahrzeugs setzt er wohl sein "Hausrecht" durch, dass außerhalb der durch eine Beschilderung angezeigten Zeiten das parken nicht gestattet ist.


----------



## OneWheeler (12. Oktober 2016)

skaster schrieb:


> BGH-Urteil
> BGH Urteil zum widerrechtlichen parken auf einem privaten Parkplatz, so wie es aussieht ist der Eigentümer wohl durchaus berechtigt seine Rechte durchzusetzen. Öffentlicher Verkehrsraum hin oder her. Durch das abschleppen des Fahrzeugs setzt er wohl sein "Hausrecht" durch, dass außerhalb der durch eine Beschilderung angezeigten Zeiten das parken nicht gestattet ist.


Ich gebe auf.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. Oktober 2016)

Gut weil das thema wird auch langwierig


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2016)

4 Std. Trail Pflege heute: S-Line + unterer Teil der Grafenwalder. Bin platt. 

den unteren Teil der Grafenwalder, habe ich jetzt etwas besser fahrbar gemacht.
die parallel Line der S-Line wird ja spassig


----------



## Holland (30. Oktober 2016)

Heute sind mal wieder ein paar MotoEnduros die Halde hoch geknallt. Der Hügel war rappelvoll mit Radfahrern, Läufern und Fussgänger - vor allem Familien. 

Kurze Zeit später flog ein Polizeihubschrauber drüber. Da waren die schon wieder weg. Ich war nicht fix genug mit dem Handy, um Foto oder Video zu machen. Meine Versuche, eine Polizeistation ohne 110 zu erreichen, endeten stets bei ABs.

Bei den Motos handelte es sich um ca. neun Fahrer aus der Schweiz. Geführt wurden sie von einem Local mit Duisburger Kennzeichen (den Rest habe ich im Kopf) auf einer gelben Karre. Schwachköpfe.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> Kurze Zeit später flog ein Polizeihubschrauber drüber. Da waren die schon wieder weg.


 ein Streifenwagen war kurze Zeit später auch oben...
Die haben sich benommen wir Axt im Wald, überall hat man Leute gehört die sich sehr erschrocken haben, als die Cross-Meute an ihnen vorbei raste. 
Auf der -S- Line waren sie zum Glück nicht, dafür ein paar gleichgesinnte MTBler im Tanktop Hemd  mit Sonnenbrille und natürlich ohne Helm, aber mit fetter Downhill Karre.
auf meinen Hinweis "ein Helm wäre besser" antwortet mir dieser Typ, "nicht für diese Strecke" 
alles Helden ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (30. Oktober 2016)

Die Spuren der Motos habe ich an den Hängen gesehen. Die haben da tiefe Rinnen reingefräst, die zukünftigen Errosionsrinnen [emoji90]. Außerdem war die S-line heute Spaziergänger-line. Doppel[emoji90]

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Holland (30. Oktober 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auf meinen Hinweis "ein Helm wäre besser" antwortet mir dieser Typ, "nicht für diese Strecke"



Was soll der Helm da auch schützen? Luft geht beim Aufprall nicht kaputt. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Exc450 (30. Oktober 2016)

Leute was ist los mit euch? Leute mit Sportenduros oder Vollcrossern sind doch nicht unsere Feinde! "Wir" haben es nötig uns über andere aufzuregen, wir bauen illegal Srecken und fahren auf diesen. Will mir ja jetzt keiner von euch sagen dass er glaubt die RAG hat die in Auftrag gegeben. Und wenn wir übers benehmen sprechen wollen, wieviele Mountainbiker brettern an den Leuten vorbei? Oder bremsen unten so stark dass Opa Hans mit seiner Anneliese im Nebel stehen. Ich halte es auch nicht für sehr empfehlenswert dass von "uns" einer die Polizei ruft, denn nicht nur die sind hoch gekommen sondern auch die Typen von der RAG die uns auch direkt am Eingang der S-Line abgefangen haben, dafür gibts schon mal kein Dankeschön an die fleißige Petze. Man könnte ja mal versuchen mit den Jungs auf KTM, Husqvarna und co. zu reden. Jetzt sagt nicht geht nicht, geht doch! Ich habe selber schon zwei von denen am Eingang zur S-Line abgefangen. Ich bin ihnen aber wie ein Sportskollege begegnet und nicht wie ein Arschloch. Und wenn man denen ein paar Verhaltensregeln aufzählt, so wie es manche biker auch mal bräuchten klappts auch! Konnte ihnen ja schlecht verbieten dort runter zu fahren, aber wenn man ihnen sagt dass sie da nicht mit ihren Stollen alles umbuddeln sollen klappt das auch! Zweimal runter gefahren ohne Probleme und ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Also Leute, immer locker bleiben!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2016)

^^ sehe ich nicht so...


----------



## Der Toni (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich auch nicht. Motorräder haben auf der Halde nichts zu suchen. Punkt!

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## Holland (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Motorräder haben auf der Halde nichts zu suchen. Punkt!



...und schon mal garnicht, wenn Sie bei vollem Haus so schnell rauf knallen, wir unsereiner bergab nicht schafft.

Wenn da jemand die Polizei ruft, dann wohl zurecht, weil er sich oder andere gefährdet sah. Damit ist er vielleicht eine "Petze", aber ganz bestimmt benimmt er sich den MXern dann gegenüber nicht wie ein "Arschloch". Solche saßen nämlich heute in einer größeren Gruppe auf motorisierten Zweirädern.

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die "Petze" keiner der Biker war, die heute Mittag mit dem MTB auf der S-Line gespielt haben, sollte Exc450 mit "uns" jene gemeint haben. Ansonsten distanziere ich mich von jeglichen Verhalten was dem Vernehmen nach von "uns" so dargeboten wird. Bin so gesehen keiner von "uns".

Gute Nacht.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2016)

und *Exc450 *? die letzte Abfahrt noch gut runter gekommen ? ,- nach dem Stopp oben, kamen ja noch min. 3 Familien mit Kind Hund und Kegel die S-Line hochgelatscht.  

sorry Toni, das ich dir nicht schnell genug Patz gemacht habe... du warst zu schnell


----------



## Exc450 (1. November 2016)

ich musste noch kurz eine kleine Diskussionsrunde einrichten, haben uns aber dann freundlich voneinander getrennt und ich denke sie haben verständniss gezeigt. Bei mir war eh der Saft raus...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2016)

Exc450 schrieb:


> ich musste noch kurz eine kleine Diskussionsrunde einrichten, haben uns aber dann freundlich voneinander getrennt und ich denke sie haben verständniss gezeigt. Bei mir war eh der Saft raus...


und da drauf habe ich meistens keinen Bock... auf solche  Diskussionsrunden.   

man sieht sich


----------



## Der Toni (2. November 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ......
> 
> sorry Toni, das ich dir nicht schnell genug Patz gemacht habe... du warst zu schnell



wo warst denn du? Hab dich gar nicht gesehen... hatte nur eine kleine Pause mit anschließendem Gespräch auffer Esslein, weil ein junger DH-Padawan plötzlich Hunger gekriegt und ne Banane mitten auf der Strecke verspeisen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2016)

Der Toni schrieb:


> wo warst denn du? Hab dich gar nicht gesehen...


Unten die Auffahrt hoch... da musstest du in die Eisen. 
(da warst du schon auf dem Heimweg)


----------



## VollUndGanz (26. November 2016)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe die Tage 2x Stacheldraht von der S-Line gesammelt, beide Tage über 30 Stück, keine Ahnung ob es alle waren. Also Augen auf, lagen in Pfützen und Landestellen schön verteilt ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (26. November 2016)

Auch wenn die Strecke nur geduldet ist ist das ein Fall für die Polizei! Vor allem wenn es wiederholt wurde, kann man davon ausgehen das es ein weiteres Mal passiert...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2016)

UNFASSBAR


----------



## MirSch (27. November 2016)

Gerade ein paar Abfahrten auf der S-Line gemacht. Habe dort nichts liegen sehen, die Line war super fahrbar. Boden ist im Moment richtig schnell.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2016)

MirSch schrieb:


> Boden ist im Moment richtig schnell.


in welchem Sinne ?


----------



## Der Toni (27. November 2016)

Gestern war die S-line auf alle Fälle richtig schnell zum abfliegen [emoji16]

von meiner kleinen Reiseschreibmaschine gesendet


----------



## MirSch (29. November 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in welchem Sinne ?



Boden gibt nicht nach und nimmt dir keine Geschwindigkeit. Oberfläche stellenweise rutschig. Ist tricky zu fahren aber sehr schnell halt.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. November 2016)

MirSch schrieb:


> Boden gibt nicht nach und nimmt dir keine Geschwindigkeit. Oberfläche stellenweise rutschig. Ist tricky zu fahren aber sehr schnell halt.


dann hatte ich doch richtig entschieden nicht zu fahren... der nächtliche Frost und tagsüber das leichte tauen macht die Halde sehr rutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

vor über 1 Jahr hatte ich hier informiert das NRW ein Radfahrverbot für alle nicht zugelassenen Wege plant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbiker-auf-der-halde-haniel.436810/page-286#post-13150371

Das ist nun vom Tisch, es bleibt alles beim alten.
Das verdanken wir der DIM und allen die ihre Vertreter in der Politik angeschrieben und auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht haben:

https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/nrw-plant-radfahrverbot

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nrw-plant-weitgehendes-radfahrverbot.763155/page-9#post-14220618

Gruß
onewheeler
Demokratie ist mühsam und langwierig aber man kann was in Bewegung setzen


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Dezember 2016)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Demokratie ist


ein Witz


----------



## Sanke (6. Dezember 2016)

Gute Nachrichten, Danke fürs Berichten


----------



## Karsten_Bot (27. Dezember 2016)

Das letzte Stück der S-line, da wo vor ein paar Wochen der Bauzaun montiert wurde, ist wieder offen. Wenn jemand hochfährt, wäre es schön wenn derjenige ein wenig Draht mitnimmt umm den Bauzaun wieder an den Bäumen zu befestigen. Es macht echt Sinn, dieses Stück nicht zu fahren, damit es wieder zuwächst und keine Sonntagsspaziergänger auf die S-line aufmerksam werden und diese dann hochlaufen. Danke schon mal!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Dezember 2016)

hallo Leute, 
ich war heute oben, bin die -S Line aber nicht gefahren, Halde ist überall sehr sehr seifig. 
war dann wohl meine letzte Halden fahrt für dieses Jahr, morgen gehts in Urlaub.

euch allen einen  schönen Jahreswechsel. 
wir sehen uns 2017


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Januar 2017)

neue Schilder braucht das Land


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (17. Januar 2017)

Ob neue oder alte Schilder. Es ändert ja nichts an den "Geboten".


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Januar 2017)

Master_A schrieb:


> Ob neue oder alte Schilder. Es ändert ja nichts an den "Geboten".


Leider doch aus "fester Weg" Landesforstgesetzt und Weg im Landschafts/Naturschutzgesetzt hat Bottrop befestigt gemacht.
Und um Landschaftsplan verankert das das nur Wege mit sind wo Wegbaumaterial eingebracht wurde.
https://www.bottrop.de/umwelt/landschaftsplan/LP_Text_01_Erlaeuterungen.pdf
Seite 42:
"Als befestigt sind alle Fahrwege anzusehen, die durch Einbringung von Wegebaumaterial oder als Folge von Erdbaumaßnahmen für das Befahren hergerichtet oder als solche gekennzeichnet sind. Trampelpfade und Fahrspuren gelten nicht als Wege."
mit Seite 43;
"unberührt bleiben: - das Radfahren auf Straßen und befestigten Wegen;"
aber eben befestigt nicht fest.
Somit in Bottrop nur noch Waldautobahn,
Tierheim Trail verboten
Nibelungen Trail Verboten(Stadteiche)
Spechtsbach da FFH verboten
Bunkerschneise verboten
Trail am Heidesee verboten
Kurz alle Wege mit Naturboden verboten
Rotbach Trail gehört zu Oberhausen....wird aber auch bald verboten.

Rückbau des Parallel Weges zum Mauskirchweg
Rückbau Abzweige an der Herzogstraße im Wald und mehr


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Januar 2017)

lieblingswort aller Behörden in Deutschland *ACHTUNG* und *VERBOTEN*


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Januar 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lieblingswort aller Behörden in Deutschland *ACHTUNG* und *VERBOTEN*


 Stimmt nur in Bottrop sind die auch noch ungebildet: Seite 41: Erläuterungen zum Landschaftplan
".....diese Verbot umfasst auch die Freizeitaktivität des Geocaching."  
aber
"unberührt bleiben: ....
- Orientierungsläufe zu Wettbewerbs- und Trainingszwecken in bisherigem Umfang;  "

Also ich mache seit einigen Jahrzehnten "Orientierungsläufe" mit Rad auf "festen Wegen"
Denn in NRW ist ja das Betreten mit Rad, dem Betreten zu Fuß gleich gestellt, auf Straßen und "festen Wegen" in Wald und Flur,
 geht doch


----------



## Holland (17. Januar 2017)

Schöne Schilder mit hilfreichen Erläuterungen zum korrekten Verhalten für besorgte Mitbürger. Immerhin, es ist kein Fahrrad durchgestrichen.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (26. Januar 2017)

Darf Bottrop denn aus "festen Wegen" "befestigte Wege" machen? steht da nicht das Landesrecht drüber?


----------



## Der Toni (26. Januar 2017)

Ist zwar nicht unser Gebiet, wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn wir die Leute da unterstützen würden :
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/01/24/petition-erhalt-nutbush/


----------



## Karsten_Bot (26. Januar 2017)

und hier der link zur Petition....

https://www.change.org/p/rheinisch-...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink


----------



## OneWheeler (26. Januar 2017)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Darf Bottrop denn aus "festen Wegen" "befestigte Wege" machen? steht da nicht das Landesrecht drüber?


genau diese Frage habe ich an die Dimb gestellt und warte auf Antwort.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (17. Februar 2017)

HAste schon ne Antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (17. Februar 2017)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> HAste schon ne Antwort?


leider noch nicht.....


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2017)

Hmmm, bin echt gespannt ob die Zäune die Wanderschaften auf die S-Line aufhalten, hab mir das heute angeschaut, die ersten Spuren gehen rechts und links an den Zäunen vorbei 
die *´Pfützen Gerade´*  ist  voll wie ein Swimming Pool, 
 aber sonst hat  die S-Line den Winter sehr gut überstanden.


----------



## OneWheeler (8. März 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gespannt ob die Zäune die Wanderschaften auf die S-Line aufhalten



Bin die S Line länger nicht gefahren, wo sind da jetzt Zäune?


----------



## Holland (8. März 2017)

Unten. Die ohnehin unvorteilhafte Einmündung auf die Schotterpiste ist mit ein Bauzaun versehen worden.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Unten. Die ohnehin unvorteilhafte Einmündung auf die Schotterpiste ist mit ein Bauzaun versehen worden.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


jetzt bleibt "für uns" nur noch die noch unvorteilhaftere *´Pfützen Gerade´  *wir sollten uns mal zusammen tun, und ganz gezielt dort die Strecke trocken legen...  denn so wie es jetzt ist macht es keinen Spass


----------



## delphi1507 (9. März 2017)

Wir im Moment schwierig bei dem ganzen Nachschub.... Am besten gleich ein großes Gebläse aufstellen und ganz Deutschland trocken Pusten... Sorry aber das Wetter geht mir einfach nur auf die nerfen...


----------



## Paddy_G (17. März 2017)

Hey Leute wie sieht es aus, alles gut zu fahren und relativ trocken?
Wollte eigentlich später dort hin ...


----------



## KHUJAND (17. März 2017)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Hey Leute wie sieht es aus, alles gut zu fahren und *NOCH* relativ trocken?
> Wollte eigentlich später dort hin ...


Ich habe mal ergänzt


----------



## Paddy_G (17. März 2017)

Deswegen ja heute und nicht morgen oder Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2017)

uhhhh... S-Line wird in Teilen NEU....      
und ab der Mitte zweispurig ! ! ! 
danke Jungs.


----------



## Pf0stimat (26. März 2017)

Auch mit meinem Hardtail lässt sich die die S-Line super fahren. Vielen Dank die fleißigen Trailbauer. 
Man merkt aber auch, dass der Betrieb nun wieder langsam steigt ....
Gibt es zufällig aktive Gruppen oder Vereine, welche primär die Halde Haniel ansteuern?
Aktuell fahr ich alleiner und würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen.


----------



## Holland (26. März 2017)

Pf0stimat schrieb:


> Auch mit meinem Hardtail lässt sich die die S-Line super fahren. Vielen Dank die fleißigen Trailbauer.
> Man merkt aber auch, dass der Betrieb nun wieder langsam steigt ....
> Gibt es zufällig aktive Gruppen oder Vereine, welche primär die Halde Haniel ansteuern?
> Aktuell fahr ich alleiner und würde mich gerne irgendwo anschließen.



Es gibt ne DAV Gruppe, die im Sommer regelmässig zu sehen ist. Ansonsten trifft man ja immer mal ein paar Leute oben.

Gruss
Holland.

BTW: Die untere Sektion ist klasse geworden.


----------



## Master_A (29. März 2017)

Danke @Holland, dass Du schon mal Werbung für uns gemacht hast 
In der Tat treffen wir uns ab April wieder mittwochs abends, um ein paar Runden in der Umgebung zu drehen.
Wir sind aber keine reinen Downhiller und auch *keine* reinen* Forstwegbolzer*. Schwerpunkt AM/EN mit Tendenz zu schönen Trails und bitte mehr bergab  . Das lästige Hochfahren lässt sich aber nicht immer vermeiden.  Der eine oder andere Forstweg ist aber auch mal dabei. 
Wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich gerne mal anschließen. Bei Fragen ... einfach fragen.


----------



## DasKlose (30. März 2017)

Moin moin,

ich habe mir gegen Ende letzten Jahres ein Einsteger Hardtail zugelegt (Cannondale Trail 4 29 (2016)).
Fahre auch ab und zu die Haniel Halde, bin da bisher noch nicht so Erkundungsfreudig gewesen, da ich noch recht unsicher beim DH bin.

Falls jemand zufällig die Strecke die es als GPS Daten bei MTB-Magazin angeboten wird (Ruhrgebiet: Bottrop - von Halde zu Halde) kennt, die ist auch ganz cool (Leider ist der Tetraeda Weg mit Baumstämmen gesperrt).
Die letzten male bin ich die Strecke alleine gefahren, aber wäre nicht abgeneigt auch mal mit jemandem hier aus der Com. zu fahren, der sich auch schon etwas auskennt und ggf. Wege kennt die man so gar nicht kennt oder sieht.
In der Umgebung von Bottrop fahre ich je nachdem wie ich Zeit habe unter der Woche mal zwischen 17 - 20 Uhr oder am Wochenende mal.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2017)

Versteh es nicht... 
sau teure Enduro/Allmountain Bikes unterm Arsch aber  die S-Line hochschieben, warum mach man sowas.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_A (7. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Versteh es nicht...
> sau teure Enduro/Allmountain Bikes unterm Arsch aber  die S-Line hochschieben, warum mach man sowas.?



Die Unverbesserlichen sterben eben nie aus.
Wie oft mir/uns da schon schiebend welche entgegen gekommen sind - Unfassbar. 
Manchmal ein Wunder, dass da nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## mx-action (7. April 2017)

Sehe ich auf unserer Halde auch ständig.
Jede noch so kleinste Steigung wird hoch geschoben, gerne auch mitten auf der Freeride / Singletrail / Downhill-Linie.
Aber ein 6000,- Hightech Enduro mit 12Gang etc... unterm Arsch.
Allerdings wird sowieso meistens nur Pause gemacht.
Dabei sein ist alles.
Gruß
Achim aus RE


----------



## Holland (8. April 2017)

Wir brauchen einen Lift.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen Lift.


nein, 
Sportler...


----------



## OneWheeler (8. April 2017)

Master_A schrieb:


> Die Unverbesserlichen sterben eben nie aus.
> Wie oft mir/uns da schon schiebend welche entgegen gekommen sind - Unfassbar.
> Manchmal ein Wunder, dass da nicht mehr passiert.


Dumm nur wenn du in den "Trottel" hinein fährst.
Da kommt dann die "Gegenseitige Rücksicht" ins Spiel, fahre nur so schnell das du auf Fehler anderer Reagieren kannst.
Ja ich weiß, für Sprünge benötigt man Tempo, aber eben auch freie Sicht.

Halte es auch für ....da hoch zu laufen könnten ja mal versuchen zu fahren


----------



## Milsani (8. April 2017)

mx-action schrieb:


> Sehe ich auf unserer Halde auch ständig.
> Jede noch so kleinste Steigung wird hoch geschoben, gerne auch mitten auf der Freeride / Singletrail / Downhill-Linie.
> Aber ein 6000,- Hightech Enduro mit 12Gang etc... unterm Arsch.
> Allerdings wird sowieso meistens nur Pause gemacht.
> ...


Du meinst bestimmt den Downhillpuschi mit GoPro auf dem Helm, und die Fullfacemütze wird dabei immer so stylisch in den Nacken geschoben...Ich liebe sie alle... 

M.


----------



## mx-action (8. April 2017)

Genau die meine ich auch.
Wobei ein Downhiller auch nicht zum Hochfahren taugt, verstehe ich ja.
Nur nicht AUF der Strecke.
Die mit den super leichten Enduros sind fast noch schlimmer.


----------



## Daniel_NRW (8. April 2017)

Wer hat denn die S-Line komplett umgegraben?
Ich war heute doch ziemlich erschrocken.. Bin dort zuletzt vor 2 Wochen oder so runter.. Hat sich ja komplett verändert.

In der Mitte ist die komplette "alte" Linie (enge Linkskurve) nun nichtmehr fahrbar. Dafür ist da vorher nun ein grosser Sprung und ne ziemlich lose Abfahrt...

Schade, ich bin die S-Line gerne mit Neulingen auf der Halde gefahren.. (so wie auch heute)


----------



## Master_A (8. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> ...
> Da kommt dann die "Gegenseitige Rücksicht" ins Spiel, fahre nur so schnell das du auf Fehler anderer Reagieren kannst.
> ...


Ich/wir fahren immer so. Und so schnell bin ich eh nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2017)

Die dort "umgegraben" haben, haben auch das Recht dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (8. April 2017)

Provokant gefragt, wer vergibt denn dieses Recht?


----------



## Holland (8. April 2017)

Daniel_NRW schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die S-Line komplett umgegraben?
> 
> In der Mitte ist die komplette "alte" Linie (enge Linkskurve) nun nichtmehr fahrbar. Dafür ist da vorher nun ein grosser Sprung und ne ziemlich lose Abfahrt...



So ist und war das eben - immer mal wieder 'was neues. Glaube nicht, dass sich auf Deine Frage wer meldet. 
Ich finde den Umbau gelungen. Mehr (Anlieger-)Kurven statt nur einfach zwei Geraden runter zu rumpeln. Und in den Ausgang geht es jetzt auch flüssiger reinzufahren.

Danke an die Trailbuilder! 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## 1st_Parma (8. April 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Danke an die Trailbuilder!


+1 

Ich find's voll gelungen!


----------



## Daniel_NRW (9. April 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> So ist und war das eben - immer mal wieder 'was neues. Glaube nicht, dass sich auf Deine Frage wer meldet.


Die Neuerungen vorher fand ich auch gelungen. Mehr Linien, mehr "Features". 
Das, was da nun passiert ist, ist ja ne komplette Streckenänderung..

Ich finde es nur schade, dass die alte Line nichtmehr fahrbar ist. Die Anliegerkurven sind auch aktuell noch ziemlich staubig / locker. Aber vielleicht "tritt" sich das ja noch fest, schauen wir mal.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. April 2017)

Was ich hier so lese von der "neuen" Line hört sich echt gut an. Muss die Woche mal rum kommen


----------



## phoxxx (9. April 2017)

Daniel_NRW schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die S-Line komplett umgegraben?
> Ich war heute doch ziemlich erschrocken.. Bin dort zuletzt vor 2 Wochen oder so runter.. Hat sich ja komplett verändert.
> 
> In der Mitte ist die komplette "alte" Linie (enge Linkskurve) nun nichtmehr fahrbar. Dafür ist da vorher nun ein grosser Sprung und ne ziemlich lose Abfahrt...
> ...


 
Vor dem Double nach dem "Roadgap" teilt sich die Strecke einmal nach links runter (dicke Sprünge und chicken lines für Anfänger) oder aber du fährst geradeaus die "alte" Strecke bis es dann eigentlich in diesen 180° Schotter Anlieger ging... dort geht es über mehrere Anlieger steil den Hang runter... auch noch fahrbar, aber für Anfänger evt. etwas zu steil und tricky...

Unsere "noobs" (und die sind zum erste mal DH gefahren) haben letzte Woche die linke line mit den dicken Sprüngen bevorzugt (natürlich die chicken ways genutzt)

Finde den Umbau mehr als genial geworden.


----------



## phoxxx (9. April 2017)

Daniel_NRW schrieb:


> Die Anliegerkurven sind auch aktuell noch ziemlich staubig / locker. Aber vielleicht "tritt" sich das ja noch fest, schauen wir mal.



Kannst ja mal den Vorschlag machen das Sie das betonieren sollten


----------



## Daniel_NRW (9. April 2017)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal den Vorschlag machen das Sie das betonieren sollten


Dann aber bitte direkt barrierefrei. ;-)


----------



## Daniel_NRW (9. April 2017)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Vor dem Double nach dem "Roadgap" teilt sich die Strecke einmal nach links runter (dicke Sprünge und chicken lines für Anfänger) oder aber du fährst geradeaus die "alte" Strecke bis es dann eigentlich in diesen 180° Schotter Anlieger ging... dort geht es über mehrere Anlieger steil den Hang runter... auch noch fahrbar, aber für Anfänger evt. etwas zu steil und tricky...


Habe ich gesehen. Habe Gestern nur die "alte" Line gesucht und finde es schade, dass die nichtmehr fahrbar ist (auch gerade für Neulinge). Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist das auch nur eine Momentaufnahme.
Bin die erste gefahren Gestern, probiere die Tage mal die andere aus. War spaßig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2017)

Der "alte" Streckenverlauf an dieser Stelle wird nicht mehr aufgemacht, da man sonst einen Unfall mit den Leuten die den großen Kicker (Roadgap) springen riskiert... die neue steile Stelle musste so sein, da man sonst zu viele Bäume fällen müsste. (schweres Deutsch)


----------



## KHUJAND (9. April 2017)

Wir sind so gegen 15:00 Uhr oben... kommt sonst noch wer mit?


----------



## OneWheeler (9. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Der "alte" Streckenverlauf an dieser Stelle wird nicht mehr aufgemacht, da man sonst einen Unfall mit den Leuten die den großen Kicker (Roadgap) springen riskiert... die neue steile Stelle musste so sein, da man sonst zu viele Bäume fällen müsste. (schweres Deutsch)


Ha HA und morgen kommt die RAG und der RVR und machen alles zu.
Je höher die Sprünge werden und um so weniger die Strecke über Chickenways (um)befahrbar ist, um so früher wird das kommen.

Ihr könnt euch zwar auf den Satz berufen der auf allen Schautafeln steht: "Die Halde Haniel bietet Freizeitmöglichkeiten jeglicher Art ob Naturfreund, Sportler.......für jeden ist etwas dabei," (das ist schon fast ein Freibrief, aber es muss erkennbar bleiben was kommt)
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/76186
Zu mindest wird die Halde damit öffentlicher Raum und die RAG kann sich nicht mehr auf das Hausrecht berufen, was auch am fehlenden Zaun oder Graben scheitert. Denn die Halde kann von jedem betreten und befahren werden, ohne eine Beziehung zur RAG zu haben.

Verantwortung ist gefragt, wer baut muss auch daran denken das Leute da fahren, die nicht wissen was kommt. (Schilder....)
Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt und es verletzt sich jemand, der wird zur Verantwortung gezogen.(über dieses Forum seit ihr schneller zu finden, wenn es darauf ankommt, wie ihr denkt)
 Immer einfach bauen ohne Erlaubnis und dann bestimmen was erlaubt und was verboten ist, zeugt von einem sehr ungewöhnlichen Rechtsverständnis.
Ja auch die RAG, die seit 14 Jahren einfach ignoriert, das hier ein Strecke, die richtig gepflegt und gekennzeichnet wird her muss, ist an der Situation nicht unbeteiligt.
Selbst eine Strecke ähnlich wie Wanderwege die keine Zusätzliche Verkehrssicherungspflicht erzeugen wird illegaler weise blockiert.
Wie auch die Stadt, die sich auch nicht durchsetzt.
Wer wissen will was ich mit dem Durchsetzten der Stadt meine muss das hier lesen:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...u=1&sg=0&aufgehoben=N&keyword=berghalden#det0
Am besten 4.4 
".....Jeder Schüttabschnitt, der 10 Jahre nicht überschreiten soll,...."
und 4.4.3
während der Laufzeit der Halde (Teilfreigabe) genutzt werden können."
Somit handelt man auch bei der 2 Halde auch wieder falsch. 

Laut Info Tafel sollte die Schüttung 2012 beendet sein.....wenn die Strecke zu gemacht wird könnte man sich nach gut 7+Jahren auf ein Gewohnheitsrecht berufen, aber alles nur wenn man Vernünftig handelt und Strecken sicher baut.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. April 2017)

so schlimm ist es auch nicht... gestern ist ne 80 Jährige Oma samt Opa und Dackel die neue Strecke runtergekrakselt, und an anderer Stelle auf allen vieren wieder hoch.

(ich habe Augenzeugen)

wer das neu Steile Stück auf der S-Line nicht fahren kann, soll wo anders fahren.


----------



## toranoxx (10. April 2017)

weniger schreiben, mehr fahren


----------



## OneWheeler (10. April 2017)

toranoxx schrieb:


> weniger schreiben, mehr fahren


Das mache ich

"kukst" du hier :
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/summary
http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/summary/yearly/2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (10. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so schlimm ist es auch nicht... gestern ist ne 80 Jährige Oma samt Opa und Dackel die neue Strecke runtergekrakselt, und an anderer Stelle auf allen vieren wieder hoch.
> (ich habe Augenzeugen)
> wer das neu Steile Stück auf der S-Line nicht fahren kann, soll wo anders fahren.



Die Oma und der Ompa mit Dackel lauf da seit Jahren die Trail´s
und auch das andere glaube ich dir, schaue mir das diese Woche noch an, fahre ja gerne mal was neues
Mir ging es mehr um die Großen Sprünge die man ggf. nicht immer erkennt.
Aktuell wurde nur der RVR vorstellig und auch die Stadt, die mal wieder was versuchen wollen....Ergebnis offen wie immer.....
Das hält aber die Trails erstmal offen.
Da sind dann Rampen mit hoher Unfallwahrscheinlichkeit nicht immer positiv.
Wer auf ein erkennbares Loch oder eine erkennbare Rampe zufährt und springt, ist selber Schuld, aber kann er es nicht erkennen, eben nicht.


----------



## Daniel_NRW (10. April 2017)

Die Sprünge sind nach wie vor gut erkennbar (auch ohne Beschilderung!), ebenfalls ersichtlich sind die Chickenways. Das wurde super umgesetzt! Auf anderen Strecken erkennt man es nicht sofort.

Danke für die Erklärung, ja mit dem "Roadgap" macht Sinn, da würde man sich in die Quere kommen mit dem alten Streckenverlauf..

Allerdings hat "OneWheeler" in einem Punkt nicht ganz unrecht: Wenn es "größer, steiler wird und mehr Sprünge gibt" ruft das irgendwann auch die Rag auf den Plan..


----------



## bobtailoner (10. April 2017)

Oberhausen wird es nie lernen das die Halde für alle sein soll.
Das Stichwort ist Breitensport, das wird vom Rat meines Wissens so vertreten?


Ich fahre natürlich trotzdem gern dort und mir gefällt es auch, aber schlau sind all diese Aktionen und auch Aussagen nichtunbedingt


----------



## OneWheeler (10. April 2017)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Oberhausen wird es nie lernen das die Halde für alle sein soll.
> Das Stichwort ist Breitensport, das wird vom Rat meines Wissens so vertreten?
> 
> 
> Ich fahre natürlich trotzdem gern dort und mir gefällt es auch, aber schlau sind all diese Aktionen und auch Aussagen nichtunbedingt


Kommt drauf an welchen Rat du fragst.....
Die Haldenfläche verteilt sich 1/5 Ob und 4/5 Bottrop
Für Bottrop findest du hier das:
https://www.bottrop.de/umwelt/landschaftsplan/LP_Karte_01_Entwicklungsziele.pdf
1.1.4. Erhaltung für Sport,Freizeit und Erholung gut ausgestalteten Landschaft.

Das ist jetzt auch unumgänglich da die Stadt alle anderen Wege(Trail) im Wald für Fußgänger und Radfahrer gesperrt hat. (meines Erachtens  nach illegal und ein Übermaß an Verbot)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






"Als befestigt sind alle Fahrwege anzusehen, die durch Einbringung von Wegebaumaterial oder als Folge von Erdbaumaßnahmen für das Befahren hergerichtet oder als solche gekennzeichnet sind. Trampelpfade und Fahrspuren gelten nicht als Wege"
kuckst du hier Seite41 hier:
https://www.bottrop.de/umwelt/landschaftsplan/LP_Text_01_Erlaeuterungen.pdf


----------



## Cpt. Crash (10. April 2017)

Mal ne kurze Frage, ganz ab von Omas und Opas die mit Dackeln klettern, Genehmigungen etc.:

Bin nächstes Wochenende ein verlängertes Wochenende in DU. Lohnt sich der Sprung rüber zur Halde?


----------



## OneWheeler (11. April 2017)

Cpt. Crash schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, ganz ab von Omas und Opas die mit Dackeln klettern, Genehmigungen etc.:
> 
> Bin nächstes Wochenende ein verlängertes Wochenende in DU. Lohnt sich der Sprung rüber zur Halde?


----------



## OneWheeler (11. April 2017)

Ganz klares ja. Wer in der Nähe ist und nicht hier gefahren ist, hat etwas versäumt.


----------



## whurr (11. April 2017)

Hi Zusammen, ich will mir jetzt auch endlich die Halde angucken.
Hoffentlich steinigt mich niemand für die Frage ... wie geht's am besten nach oben ... tretend auf dem geraden Weg auf der Ostseite?
Sieht eigentlich genau danach aus. Nur nicht, dass der nachher gar nicht offen ist.
Das wir dann oben die Strecken suchen müssen ist klar ;-)


----------



## Holland (11. April 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, ich will mir jetzt auch endlich die Halde angucken.
> Hoffentlich steinigt mich niemand für die Frage ... wie geht's am besten nach oben ... tretend auf dem geraden Weg auf der Ostseite?
> Sieht eigentlich genau danach aus. Nur nicht, dass der nachher gar nicht offen ist.
> Das wir dann oben die Strecken suchen müssen ist klar ;-)



Tretend, da kein Lift.
Alle breiten Wege, die unten offen sind führen auch nach oben.
Hauptsache keine schmalen Wege hoch fahren oder schieben, die von unten spassig aussehen.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## skaster (11. April 2017)

Variante 1 geht vom erwähnten Parkplatz aus den Kreuzweg hinauf. Den komme ich Konditionskrüppel mit 1x11 auf dem Fatbike oder auch mit 2x9 auf dem Freerider hoch.

Hier befand sich eine Karte mit eingezeichnetem Hauptweg auf die Halde. 

Version 2 geht den eigentlichen Hauptweg hoch. Ob man an der Schachtanlage einen legalen Parkplatz findet? Beide Versionen dürften aber mit einem Downhiller unschön zu fahren sein.
Falls du den weißen, breiten Weg meinst, auf den kommst du unten nicht drauf, der beginnt, bzw. endet unten auf dem Betriebsgelände der Zeche.

Hier befand sich eine Karte mit eingezeichnetem Hauptweg auf die Halde. 

Ohne Karte ist der Text zwar sinnlos aber wenn 's glücklich macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (11. April 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, ich will mir jetzt auch endlich die Halde angucken.
> Hoffentlich steinigt mich niemand für die Frage ... wie geht's am besten nach oben ... tretend auf dem geraden Weg auf der Ostseite?
> Sieht eigentlich genau danach aus. Nur nicht, dass der nachher gar nicht offen ist.
> Das wir dann oben die Strecken suchen müssen ist klar ;-)


Ostseite: Ist die Mausefalle. Unter Versperrt da Zechen Gelände.
Hoch ginge der Haldenkreuzweg:
https://www.komoot.de/plan/@51.5452510,6.8774651,13z
oder hier hier Guthofweg:
https://www.komoot.de/plan/@51.5613047,6.8698454,16z?waypoint=hl:226675
oder über den Chinatrail:
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/226791

Mausefalle ist die Teerstraße also nur Berg ab wenn du wieder hoch willst oder die findest den Ausgang
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/189165
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/189164

Parken an der Zeche möglich gib aber Birkhanweg ein sonst finden Navis das nicht.

Parken kannst du auch am Chinatrail Oberhausen Kirchhellener Straße 230 (Alter Postweg ist schon wieder Bottrop)

Brücke am Kreuzweg Südseite aktuell gesperrt.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, ich will mir jetzt auch endlich die Halde angucken.
> Hoffentlich steinigt mich niemand für die Frage ... wie geht's am besten nach oben ... tretend auf dem geraden Weg auf der Ostseite?
> Sieht eigentlich genau danach aus. Nur nicht, dass der nachher gar nicht offen ist.
> Das wir dann oben die Strecken suchen müssen ist klar ;-)



Fahrt hoch bis zum grünen Container. 

Aber über Ostern ist Haniel nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. April 2017)

Leider war heute wieder der Krankenwagen wg. einem Bike oben *(nicht auf der S-Line)*.
was soll man sagen... Jungspund mit Baumarktbike ohne Helm.


----------



## whurr (12. April 2017)

Hi Leute, DANKE für die Tips


----------



## OneWheeler (12. April 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Hi Leute, DANKE für die detailierten Tips
> Muß ich da rüber? Finde keine Brücke auf Google Maps oder suche an der falschen Stelle.
> .


Birkhanweg Bottrop zum Kreuzweg müsstest du über die gesperrte Brücke.
Wenn Du aber die Birkhanstraße in Oberhausen nimmst, dann geht es dirket hoch, aber eben den Kreuzweg.
Die Pilger sind massiv am K-Freitag unterwegs, da sollte man besser auf der ganzen Halde nicht fahren.
Bus shuttle nach oben bekommen die auch. (kannst ja fragen ob sie dich und dein bike mitnehmen)
Die anderen Ostertage ist meist weniger los. Aber Vorsicht ist immer geboten.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2017)

wie per PM besprochen Vid. entfernt 

Bitte auch hier entfernen  #7684 #7685


----------



## Holland (12. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Fahrer: TheShrimpMurder, ich war kurz dahinter.



Du kannst ja doch an einem Stück runter. Guter Flow!


----------



## LukKus (12. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Fahrer: TheShrimpMurder, ich war kurz dahinter.



uhhh dieses Video wird die Leute nur so anlocken
Asstreine Abfahrt von deinem Kollegen 
...Und die Strecke ist auch echt mega geil geworden. Ein Hoch auf die Bauer


----------



## whurr (12. April 2017)

Wir waren heute spontan da und haben alles gefunden. 
Schön habt Ihr's ... ein Hoch und Dank an die Bauer und Pfleger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (12. April 2017)

Irgendwie weiß ich nicht wie ich es besser sagen soll. Aber wäre es bei allen Beteiligten der letzten Beiträge nicht möglich gewesen die Details (Abfahrten, Videos, etc.) in PMs zu tauschen?
Es wird alles seit längerem geduldet, solange es nicht Überhand nimmt, oder zu publik gemacht wird. 
Es ist nur eine Bitte die ich äußere....


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2017)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Irgendwie weiß ich nicht wie ich es besser sagen soll. Aber wäre es bei allen Beteiligten der letzten Beiträge nicht möglich gewesen die Details (Abfahrten, Videos, etc.) in PMs zu tauschen?
> Es wird alles seit längerem geduldet, solange es nicht Überhand nimmt, oder zu publik gemacht wird.
> Es ist nur eine Bitte die ich äußere....


warum denn ? es ist doch *KEIN* secret spot.
Wir fahren da oft und haben Spass dabei ! ! !


----------



## roadspeedy (12. April 2017)

Und lass ums hoffen, dass möglichst lang so bleibt....


----------



## MirSch (12. April 2017)

@roadspeedy : Ist wirklich traurig wie man damit hausieren geht! Anstatt froh zu sein solche Strecken fahren zu können und an seinem Lokalspot zu genießen wird hier direkt die globale Völkerwanderung ausgerufen und an jeder Ecke Werbung für den Spot gemacht. Aber man trifft sich ja auch in der Regel nur zum fahren, um das anschließende Reparieren kümmert sich schon irgendwer.
Einzige Lösung des Problems und in Dirtjumpkreisen längstens bewährt: Direkt ohne jegliche "Anfängerkompabilität" bauen. "Ungeschriebene Trailgesetze" kennt heute keiner mehr.


----------



## Noklos (13. April 2017)

*Zu Ostern kann sich hier keiner mehr halten oder? Hier sind jetzt allein auf dieser Seite schon zig Karten, Videos usw. wie man zur besagten Strecke kommt.... 

Wie wäre es, wenn diejenigen mal ganz schnell alle Hinweise wieder entfernen oder ist die Strecke aktuell nicht schon publik genug? Das wäre den beiden "Dummen", die sie immer fit machen, bestimmt Recht.....!!! 

Will man, das die Strecke noch was steht, sollte man von nun an auch hier von weiteren Diskussionen und wie ich finde auch von Lobhuldigungen ablassen, wer weiß wer alles mitliest... Einfach Rad fahren, sich freuen und sich hier verabreden oder einfach per PM schreiben!*


----------



## toranoxx (13. April 2017)

wann kapieren die das endlich mal? Nachher ist das Geheule wieder groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (13. April 2017)

Lasst mal nicht so mecker. Es will ja keiner was böses.
Aber die Idee von Niklas finde ich gut:

Könnten die Mitlesenden IHRE Beitrage prüfen und ggf. löschen wenn sie Wegbeschreibungen oder Videos oder Bilder enthalten? Das wäre klasse.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2017)

ganz genau... 
wir schreiben weniger und die anderen *heulen weniger*, somit hätten alle mehr Zeit zum fahren


----------



## roadspeedy (13. April 2017)




----------



## skaster (13. April 2017)

Nachdem auch ich per PM gebeten wurde die geposteten Karten wieder zu löschen, möchte ich, bevor ich die Karten wieder rausnehme allen die sich hier gegen solche Hinweise stark machen noch einmal die Gelegenheit geben sich die beiden Tracks darauf anzusehen. Diese sind zwei ganz offizielle "breite" und von der RAG angelegte Wege die auf die Halde führen. Keiner dieser beiden Tracks beinhaltet auch nur einen Meter der nicht genehmigten Trails auf der Halde. Wenn also jemand ein Problem damit hat, dass hier die zugelassenen Wege gezeigt werden, sollte vielleicht ein Administrator den Theadtitel ändern. Vielleicht in "mountainbiker-auf-der-halde-du-weißt-schon-wo" 
In diesem Sinne werden die Bilder morgen entfernt. 
Ich kann sicherlich nachvollziehen, wenn man als Erbauer und Pfleger der Strecke möglichst lange Spaß an seiner Arbeit haben möchte. Genauso finde ich es auch schön, dass dort eine Strecke entstanden ist die nicht einfach nur Falllinie runter geht, auch wenn ich viel zu selten dort bin. Aber wenn ich selbst Videos der Strecke in meinem öffentlichen Profil habe, sollte ich nicht den ersten Stein werfen. Wie gesagt, ich erkenne eure Arbeit wirklich an, die Karten haben aber nichts mit irgendeiner der zahlreichen Strecken zu tun, noch weisen sie den Weg zu einer. 
Das mit dem pflegen der Strecke ist halt überall das Problem der Locals, vielleicht hat sich in meiner Umgebung ja auch schon mal jemand darüber gefreut, dass z.B.von Kyrill und Ela umgeworfene Bäume von den Trails entfernt wurden.....


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2017)

Ganz genau... hier reißen Leute ihr Maul auf die auf der S- Line noch nie nen Spatenstich oder Trailpflege gemacht haben.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2017)

Skaster hat Recht, aber wir belassen es so wie mit den Erbauern per PM abgesprochen...  KEINE Infos mehr zur S- Line. Und am Thread Titel wird NICHTS geändert...


----------



## Daniel_NRW (13. April 2017)

Nur so als Tip: Morgen besser die Halde meiden. Wird da ziemlich voll werden, nehme ich an...


----------



## MirSch (13. April 2017)

-


----------



## OneWheeler (13. April 2017)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Und lass ums hoffen, dass möglichst lang so bleibt....


Genau dafür kämpfen einige Biker seid vielen Jahren.
Eigentlich ist mehr Fahren von mehr Fahrern sogar besser und je öffentlicher um so besser.
Denn nur wer zeigen kann, das Biker den Bedarf haben, hat die Möglichkeit was zu bewegen.
Die Stadt will eine Downhill Strecke und der RVR auch. Die RAG...?
Leider sind nur wenige über Vereine oder über die Dimb organisiert und man zieht sich hinter "PM" zurück, anstatt mehr Demokratie zu wagen.
Aktuell wird versucht eine zweite Dirt/BMX Strecke in Bottrop zu errichten.
Vorbild das Gelände das DJK Adler07 Bottrop in Grafenwald.
Aber ohne Mitglieder, die das unterstützen wird das wohl nichts.

Bericht WAZ 2004


----------



## Thorakh (18. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Genau dafür kämpfen einige Biker seid vielen Jahren.
> Eigentlich ist mehr Fahren von mehr Fahrern sogar besser und je öffentlicher um so besser.
> Denn nur wer zeigen kann, das Biker den Bedarf haben, hat die Möglichkeit was zu bewegen.
> Die Stadt will eine Downhill Strecke und der RVR auch. Die RAG...?
> ...




Ich denke mal das sie aber eher über eine XC-Strecke nachdenken wie sie in Herten auch gibt. An eine auschließlich für Downhill angepasste Abfahrtsstrecke wird es wohl eher nicht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (18. April 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das sie aber eher über eine XC-Strecke nachdenken wie sie in Herten auch gibt. An eine auschließlich für Downhill angepasste Abfahrtsstrecke wird es wohl eher nicht geben.



Hi ein XC ginge einfach durch die Kennzeichnung ähnlich wie bei Wanderwegen und ist auch genau so machbar einfach Farbzeichen an Bäume und Pfähle. Eine Versicherung ist nicht nötig.(Aussage und Info von der Versicherung)
Aber was geplant ist, ist ein Bereich durch Schaffung einer neuen Freizeiteinrichtung, für die dann ein Versicherung über den LSB bei der ARAG nötig wird.
Wer die BMX Strecke von Adler Bottrop kennt, weiß wo von ich rede, da gibt es Sprünge die es in sich haben.


----------



## Thorakh (18. April 2017)

Die XC Strecke von Hohewart ist schon ganz nett gemacht. Zwar stören im Sommer die Brennesseln aber lange Sachen schützen davor.

Als ich im Februar mal die Sline zu Fuss besucht habe, stellte ich fest, das es nun auch dort einen großen Sprung gibt O) Nicht nur die BMX Strecke hat es nun in sich 
Nice wäre nur ein Schild ATTENTION, GAP Jump.
könnte sonst zu einem Oha Moment führen =)


----------



## roadspeedy (18. April 2017)

Natürlich sollte das bei einer Strecke alles gemacht werden. Sag das mal der RAG als verantwortlichen Betreiber dieser Wege.


----------



## hardtails (18. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi ein XC ginge einfach durch die Kennzeichnung ähnlich wie bei Wanderwegen



dann schau dir mal an was in herten von der kennzeichnung noch übrig ist.....


----------



## OneWheeler (18. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal an was in herten von der kennzeichnung noch übrig ist.....


eben deshalb auch Farbe auf Bäumen und oder Wänden, wie bei Wanderwege, die sin unauffälliger, drosseln das Tempo und erhöhen damit die Toleranz. Die Ausweisung findet nur in eine Richtung statt auf der XC sind dann auch Fußgänger willkommen, den gemeinsam geht es besser.
Folglich ein ganz anderes Konzept, zu mindest für den XC Teil.


----------



## OneWheeler (18. April 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Als ich im Februar mal die Sline zu Fuss besucht habe, stellte ich fest, das es nun auch dort einen großen Sprung gibt O) Nicht nur die BMX Strecke hat es nun in sich
> Nice wäre nur ein Schild ATTENTION, GAP Jump.
> könnte sonst zu einem Oha Moment führen =)


Stimmt, aber seit 2 Wochen ist auch die leichte Route keine mehr, mindestens eine Rote Strecke.
Aber wenn da was passiert, sind die Erbauer in der Verantwortung und die sind nicht für so was versichert....


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Aber wenn da was passiert, sind die Erbauer in der Verantwortung und die sind nicht für so was versichert....



Die Erbauer ? kennt hier doch niemand  ! ! !


----------



## olsche (19. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> dann schau dir mal an was in herten von der kennzeichnung noch übrig ist.....



Von der Strecke ist doch auch nicht mehr viel übrig! Haben sich vom RVR schön feiern lassen für die Strecke, das war es dann auch. Von Pflege keine Spur.


----------



## hardtails (19. April 2017)

olsche schrieb:


> Von der Strecke ist doch auch nicht mehr viel übrig! Haben sich vom RVR schön feiern lassen für die Strecke, das war es dann auch. Von Pflege keine Spur.



ein paar ausbesserungsarbeiten gab es 
aber ich geb dir schon recht, in tollem zustand ist die strecke nicht.
neben an wo die leute wohl selber hand anlegen ist es deutlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (19. April 2017)

olsche schrieb:


> Von der Strecke ist doch auch nicht mehr viel übrig! Haben sich vom RVR schön feiern lassen für die Strecke, das war es dann auch. Von Pflege keine Spur.


Wie du das schreibst ist es schon sehr überspitzt dargestellt.
Der RVR hat den Pflegeaufwand schlichtweg unterschätzt. Gemacht wird ja schon was, nur darf man eben keine glattgefegte Rennbahn erwarten. Immerhin ist es eine öffentliche Strecke, die jeder immer fahren kann. Und wer meint sie bei Regen und bei Matsche kaputtfahren zu müssen, darf sich nicht über harte Rinnen bei Trockenheit beschweren. 
Das die Schilder abgerissen wurden, kann ja nun nicht dem Betreiber angekreidet werden, das ist ein allgemeines Vandalismusproblem.
Auch auf Hoppenbruch ist der Pflegeaufwand immens. Das bekommen diejenigen, die immer nur fahren und nicht an Traildays helfen, nicht mit.
Wer sich für einen öffentlichen und kostenfreien Spot einsetzt verdient meinen Respekt, alle anderen die nur mäkeln und sich selbst nicht an der Pflege beteiligen, sollen woanders fahren!


----------



## olsche (20. April 2017)

Ich war jetzt seit 3 Monaten nicht mehr auf den Halde, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Das der RVR das unterschätzt hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich denke das schon das "Bike Projects" denen erzählt haben wird das es mit dem anlegen der Strecke nicht getan ist..
Und ja, ich habe schon mehrfach selbst Hand angelegt. Mache das zurzeit aber lieber im Wald, da hab ich es näher hin...


----------



## DC. (20. April 2017)

olsche schrieb:


> Das der RVR das unterschätzt hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich denke das schon das "Bike Projects" denen erzählt haben wird das es mit dem anlegen der Strecke nicht getan ist..


Fein, dann lass ich dich mal in dem Glauben. Durch den direkten Austausch mit den Beteiligten weiß ich jedenfalls, dass sie den Wartungs- und Instandsetzungsaufwand unterschätzt haben.
Aber gut, Hoheward & Hoppenbruch sind ein anderes Thema, hier ist der Haniel-Thread und auf Haniel scheint die Lage ja noch etwas verzwickter zu sein als in Herten wo wir die Legalisierung in (kurzen) 3 Jahren durch hatten.


----------



## HelmutK (20. April 2017)

Eine XC-Strecke alleine oder auch mit Dirt/BMX Parcour ist sicherlich nicht das, was sich die "Gravity Fraktion" wünscht. Aber eine XC-Strecke könnte auch für anspruchsvollere abfahrtsorientierte Strecken, die auch für Enduro-, Freeride- oder Downhillbiker interessant wind, den Weg bereiten. Insofern muss man den Verantwortlichen bei RVR, RAG und Stadt weiter unmissverständlich klar machen, dass man ein attraktives Angebot für die "Gravity Fraktion" auf Haniel braucht. Die Halde ist groß genug, um auch für die "Gravity Fraktion" attraktive Angebote zu schaffen und damit dann die Bedürfnisse aller Mountainbiker - von XC/Tour bis FR/DH sowie vom Anfänger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen - sinnvoll abzudecken.


----------



## OneWheeler (20. April 2017)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Eine XC-Strecke alleine oder auch mit Dirt/BMX Parcour ist sicherlich nicht das, was sich die "Gravity Fraktion" wünscht. Aber eine XC-Strecke könnte auch für anspruchsvollere abfahrtsorientierte Strecken, die auch für Enduro-, Freeride- oder Downhillbiker interessant wind, den Weg bereiten. Insofern muss man den Verantwortlichen bei RVR, RAG und Stadt weiter unmissverständlich klar machen, dass man ein attraktives Angebot für die "Gravity Fraktion" auf Haniel braucht. Die Halde ist groß genug, um auch für die "Gravity Fraktion" attraktive Angebote zu schaffen und damit dann die Bedürfnisse aller Mountainbiker - von XC/Tour bis FR/DH sowie vom Anfänger bis zum Fortgeschrittenen - sinnvoll abzudecken.


Genau so ein Konzept einfache Ausweisung XC nur zur Orientierung für die Wegenutzer plus einen Bereich für die Downhiller liegt den Behörden und der RAG schon vor......Erstell durch den Verein Halde Haniel MTB e.V unterstützt durch DJK Adler07 Bottrop e.V. Radsport.
mal sehen wann und wie die sich bewegen......


----------



## Thorakh (21. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Genau so ein Konzept einfache Ausweisung XC nur zur Orientierung für die Wegenutzer plus einen Bereich für die Downhiller liegt den Behörden und der RAG schon vor......Erstell durch den Verein Halde Haniel MTB e.V unterstützt durch DJK Adler07 Bottrop e.V. Radsport.
> mal sehen wann und wie die sich bewegen......



Mit einem Ergebnis ist im Mai zu rechnen. Mai 2029.

Mal im Ernst. Solange deutsche Behörden im Spiel sind, da wird nur gelabbert und am Ende oh, tut mir Leid, wir kümmern uns drum. Das ist ein Politikum wo sich Leute nur WICHTIG machen wollen und den das ganze Freizeitangebot am Arsch vorbei geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2017)

im Westen... *ist IMMER nur bla bla bla... *
im Osten wird einiges realisiert.


----------



## OneWheeler (23. April 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Mit einem Ergebnis ist im Mai zu rechnen. Mai 2029.
> 
> Mal im Ernst. Solange deutsche Behörden im Spiel sind, da wird nur gelabbert und am Ende oh, tut mir Leid, wir kümmern uns drum. Das ist ein Politikum wo sich Leute nur WICHTIG machen wollen und den das ganze Freizeitangebot am Arsch vorbei geht.


 
Nur aufgeben ist auch keine Option. 
Lobby schaffen sich einbringen und die Leute nerven. 
Beteiligt euch nicht hier sondern organisiert euch.
Denn legal ist besser wie illegal.
Es fahren bestimmt über 1000 Biker regelmäßig die Halde nee nicht S-line sondern alle Wege.
Wären alle offiziell geführt wären wir eine Macht.
Demokratie heißt nun mal mitmachen und nicht nur meckern.


----------



## Thorakh (26. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Nur aufgeben ist auch keine Option.
> Lobby schaffen sich einbringen und die Leute nerven.
> Beteiligt euch nicht hier sondern organisiert euch.
> Denn legal ist besser wie illegal.
> ...



Starte eine Pedition, meine Unterschrift hast du.


Mal zur Sline, hätte man nicht die Sprünge so bauen können, das man nicht bestraft wird, wenn man zu kurz springt? Ich meine nicht den Weg links zum GAP, aber der Sprung der den Weg rechts ab der GAP Line kommt und kurz darauf ein zweiter. Kann auch sein das es so gewollt ist


----------



## roadspeedy (26. April 2017)

Wenn man darf, darf man auch genug Erde bewegen um Gefahrstellen zu schließen...


----------



## Dumens100 (27. April 2017)

am 17.06. findet um 17 Uhr auf der Halde ein Motorradgottesdienst statt. Solltet vielleicht von 16.30 -19.00 Uhr die Halde meiden oder am Gottesdienst teilnehmen.


----------



## Der Toni (27. April 2017)

Weder das eine noch das andere. Die Halde ist groß genug, daß man sich nicht in die Quere kommt.


----------



## Thorakh (27. April 2017)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Wenn man darf, darf man auch genug Erde bewegen um Gefahrstellen zu schließen...


Wer sagt mir das ich darf?

Es ist ja keine Gefahrenstelle, es wird dir nur vorgegeben, Habe Speed und springe weit oder es tut weh =D.
Und ich hab selten einen Spaten dabei ;D


----------



## OneWheeler (27. April 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir das ich darf?
> 
> Es ist ja keine Gefahrenstelle, es wird dir nur vorgegeben, Habe Speed und springe weit oder es tut weh =D.
> Und ich hab selten einen Spaten dabei ;D


Selten heißt also, du hast oder hattest mal einen dabei....!
Und es ist eine Gefahrenstelle, wenn du das anders siehst ist das deine Meinung, die ich leider für völlig falsch halte.
Was auch dein Satz zeigt "habe Speed....oder es tut weh"


----------



## Thorakh (28. April 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Selten heißt also, du hast oder hattest mal einen dabei....!
> Und es ist eine Gefahrenstelle, wenn du das anders siehst ist das deine Meinung, die ich leider für völlig falsch halte.
> Was auch dein Satz zeigt "habe Speed....oder es tut weh"



Da ich immer mit dem Auto kommen muss, hab ich den nur dabei wenn ich vor habe Erde zu bewegen 

Naja, ich bin nicht der Typ der einfach loszieht und in einem fremden Trail loswildert. Die Erbauer werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, das nicht jeder die Sprünge nimmt, wenn jeder den Sprung fahren kann, nutzt sich auch der Absprung schneller ab.

Ja man brauch eben etwas Speed das man die benötigte Weite benötigt  Aber eigentlich brauch man neben dem Speed noch was wichtigeres EIER


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2017)

*Thorakh*
danke für deine Beiträge... aber was hällst du davon, das du dich einfach mal dem *TrailPflege Trupp *anschliesst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (28. April 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> ...... Aber eigentlich brauch man neben dem Speed noch was wichtigeres EIER


Eier zu haben is schon ganz gut.... Gehirn dazu is fast noch wichtiger!


----------



## Thorakh (30. April 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *Thorakh*
> danke für deine Beiträge... aber was hällst du davon, das du dich einfach mal dem *TrailPflege Trupp *anschliesst ?



Wann flitzt der denn immer so über den Trail?
Finde das die Vielfalt an Strecken ausgereizt ist. Alte DH, Sline 1, Sline 2 und der neue Trail der die Sline kreuzt (gibt es da schon nen Namen für)
Der Aufwand der Pflege wird pro Strecke immer grösser, vorallem wenn bald alles wieder wächst und gedeiht.



Der Toni schrieb:


> Eier zu haben is schon ganz gut.... Gehirn dazu is fast noch wichtiger!



Ja, Hirn ist auch gut, aber wenn das Hirn sagt, nein Spring den Nicht


----------



## Dutshlander (30. April 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> aber wenn das Hirn sagt, nein Spring den Nicht


dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Elkoepi (30. April 2017)

Heut Rettungshubschraubereimsatz auf Haniel. Biker hat sich richtig weh getan. Wünsche ihm falls er hier in der Gruppe ist gute Besserung. Hoffentlich hat der Einsatz keine Konsequenzen bei der RAG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Toni (30. April 2017)

Wie ich gehört habe, soll das von den Pöhlen runter zum Kreuz passiert sein. Hoffentlich is nich allzu schlimm und gute Besserung gleich hinterher. 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Master_A (30. April 2017)

Klingt nicht gut. Gute Besserung an den/die Unbekannte/n. 
Hoffentlich hat es am Ende keine Konsequenzen für die Biker allgemein. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2017)

Da sind wir wieder beim "Hirn einschalten"... wie ich diese Leute nicht leiden kann, die an selbst Überschätzung leiden.


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder beim "Hirn einschalten"... wie ich diese Leute nicht leiden kann, die an selbst Überschätzung leiden.


die dezimieren sich quasi von alleine


----------



## Pacpacpac (1. Mai 2017)

Ich war gestern auch oben als der Verunglückte mittels Hubschrauber abgeholt wurde. Den Unfall habe ich nicht gesehen. Passiert sei muss das bei der Abfahrt von den bemalten Planken zum Kreuz. Da geht es ja direkt zur Wiese wo man dann einen Höhenunterschied von 2 Metern oder so, von Weg zu Wiese hat. Direkt nach dem Absatz auf der Wiese wurde er behandelt. Ich wünsche gute Besserung.
Ich frage mich aber, warum man diese sinnlose Abfahrt überhaupt macht? Da unten sind oft Passanten, richtig schnell fahren kann man da eh nicht. Anspruchsvoll ist es im Prinzip auch nicht. Trotzdem fahren da ständig Leute runter. Dasselbe beim Kreuzweg, lässt uns nur alle doof aussehen. Komischerweise handelt es sich bei den Personen aber nicht um die, die man hier als Downhillposer bezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (1. Mai 2017)

Es geht schneller als man denkt und wenn du doof fällst kann der Sturz oder die Strecke noch so harmlos gewesen sein und Du hast ne kaputte Schulter, Rippen, gerissene Milz, Wirbelverletzung. (Kenne das gut).


----------



## Dumens100 (1. Mai 2017)

Wie gut das sich anscheinend manche hier noch nie auf die Nase gelegt haben, wie decay schon sagte es geht viel schneller als man denkt


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2017)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Wie gut das sich anscheinend manche hier noch nie auf die Nase gelegt haben,


nein noch nie... 



Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, warum man diese sinnlose Abfahrt überhaupt macht? Da unten sind oft Passanten, richtig schnell fahren kann man da eh nicht. Anspruchsvoll ist es im Prinzip auch nicht. Trotzdem fahren da ständig Leute runter. Dasselbe beim Kreuzweg, lässt uns nur alle doof aussehen. Komischerweise handelt es sich bei den Personen aber nicht um die, die man hier als Downhillposer bezeichnet.



ganz genau


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Mai 2017)

Leider gibt es immer wieder Dumme, _wo kommen die blos her_ für mich ein Rätsel
Eigentlich mussten die doch so langsam ausgestorben sein, aber nee gibt immer wieder nachwuchs.
Nachteil isst aber das die "Guten" auch darunter leiden, so schwindet der "Gute"Ruf von vernünftigen dahin
und es kommen Verbote usw.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Mai 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer wieder Dumme, _wo kommen die blos her_ für mich ein Rätsel
> Eigentlich mussten die doch so langsam ausgestorben sein, aber nee gibt immer wieder nachwuchs.
> Nachteil isst aber das die "Guten" auch darunter leiden, so schwindet der "Gute"Ruf von vernünftigen dahin
> und es kommen Verbote usw.



da dran würde ich es nicht unbedingt festmachen...  jeder kann Stürzen und sich verletzten, aber es ist immer zur selben Zeit (Frühling) das der Krankenwagen und noch schlimmer Hubschrauber auf der Halde landen, 

Genau so ist es in der Motorrad Szene, auch nicht anders, die werden *zur Zeit* auch alle von der Straße gekratzt.

aber #7728 sagt alles


----------



## Karsten_Bot (1. Mai 2017)

Hab gerade auf facebook gelesen, dass der Biker einen Herzinfark gehabt haben soll und dann gestürzt ist... um so bitterer wäre das, aber ist alles unbestätigt.... Alles Gute dem Biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (5. Mai 2017)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Hab gerade auf facebook gelesen, dass der Biker einen Herzinfark gehabt haben soll und dann gestürzt ist... um so bitterer wäre das, aber ist alles unbestätigt.... Alles Gute dem Biker.


Aber Hauptsache hier wurde sich wieder das Maul zuvor zerrissen ...
Wenn jemandem etwas passiert ist, sollte man gute Besserung wünschen, aber nicht anfangen Ratschläge zu erteilen oder bestimmte Personengruppen zu verurteilen ohne im Ansatz Ahnung zu haben was da überhaupt passiert ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2017)

amen...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2017)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache hier wurde sich wieder das Maul zuvor zerrissen ...
> Wenn jemandem etwas passiert ist, sollte man gute Besserung wünschen, aber nicht anfangen Ratschläge zu erteilen oder bestimmte Personengruppen zu verurteilen ohne im Ansatz Ahnung zu haben was da überhaupt passiert ist.



da hast du Recht, aber ich denke du hast da was FALSCH verstanden...
ich glaube das NIEMAND hier dem Verunglückten kein gute Besserung wünscht, es geht viel mehr um die häufige Einsätze der Feuerwehr/Krankenwagen *immer im Frühling,* weil viele nach dem Winter gleich Vollgas geben, und unvorsichtig fahren.

das stört doch sehr, deshalb #7728


----------



## OneWheeler (18. Mai 2017)

Hi, 
RAG erlaubt einer Essener Marketinggroup das Drehen eines Video für E Bike auf der S-Line.

"Ich sehe das jetzt so die S-Line ist damit legaler Weg" 
Nicht mehr nur geduldet.


----------



## Trigger_Mattes (18. Mai 2017)

Gestern Nachmittag gegen 17 Uhr war schon eine Truppe mit Kameras und gleichen Rädern auf dem S-Line unterwegs. Vielleicht waren die es schon..


----------



## Master_A (18. Mai 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ich sehe das jetzt so die S-Line ist damit legaler Weg


Sehe ich ähnlich. Das wäre ja mal was... und ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## DC. (18. Mai 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hi,
> RAG erlaubt einer Essener Marketinggroup das Drehen eines Video für E Bike auf der S-Line.
> 
> "Ich sehe das jetzt so die S-Line ist damit legaler Weg"
> Nicht mehr nur geduldet.



Naja, dass machst du dir jetzt schon ein bisschen einfach. 
Mit Erlaubnis des Eigentümers darf man auch auf "Nichtwegen" drehen und fahren. 
Das die S-Line durch die Dreharbeiten zum Weg wird ist irgendwie komisch argumentiert


----------



## OneWheeler (18. Mai 2017)

DC. schrieb:


> Naja, dass machst du dir jetzt schon ein bisschen einfach.
> Mit Erlaubnis des Eigentümers darf man auch auf "Nichtwegen" drehen und fahren.
> Das die S-Line durch die Dreharbeiten zum Weg wird ist irgendwie komisch argumentiert


Nö 
Genau das ist Weg. 
Urteil aus Münster.
Link folgt. 
Weg ist Linie in der Landschaft die von A nach B führt.....
In der Landschaft erteilt nicht der Eigentümer alleine sondern nur mit der Unterenlandchaftsbehörde.


----------



## DC. (18. Mai 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Nö
> Genau das ist Weg.
> Urteil aus Münster.
> Link folgt.
> ...



Schon klar,... dennoch ist deine Argumentation (Weg durch Dreharbeiten) fragwürdig. 

Ich will das Urteil aus Münster auch nicht verdrehen. So wie ich deine Schilderung verstehe, ist die Verbindung von A nach B ein Weg. 
Wenn diese Verbindung "fest beschaffen" ist, darf ich sie auch mit dem Fahrrad befahren, nur ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese "Verbindung" möglicherweise unerlaubt entstanden ist (oder angelegt wurde). 

Ich drücke euch weiterhin die Daumen damits mit der Legalisierung was wird.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (18. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht hatten die ja nur eine Genehmigung auf der Halde zu drehen und die RAG wusste gar nichts davon, dass die auf der Sline drehen.... Aber ich sehe die Sline auch als Weg an und damit darf ich da fahren - legal gebaut oder nicht, das weiß ich als Bürger ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (18. Mai 2017)

DC. schrieb:


> , dass diese "Verbindung" möglicherweise unerlaubt entstanden ist (oder angelegt wurde).
> 
> Ich drücke euch weiterhin die Daumen damits mit der Legalisierung was wird.



VG Münster, Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02 (Wegedefinition)
https://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/316-die-rechtslage-in-nordrhein-westfalen
Weiterer Auszug aus dem Urteil:
"Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie die Verbindung historisch entstanden ist und mit wessen Mitteln sie errichtet und unterhalten wird."


----------



## Karsten_Bot (18. Mai 2017)

...Glaub damit ist die Sline ein Weg...


----------



## DC. (18. Mai 2017)

...soll also nix anderes heißen als: nimm einen jungfräulichen Wald, fahre im Verborgenen und (ohne Einwilligung des Eigentümers) über einen gewissen Zeitraum Trails in den Boden und du erhälst deinen legalen Weg ganz automatisch...
Klingt alles ganz lustig, als Waldeigentümer würd mir das allerdings verdammt stinken.


----------



## OneWheeler (18. Mai 2017)

DC. schrieb:


> ...soll also nix anderes heißen als: nimm einen jungfräulichen Wald, fahre im Verborgenen und (ohne Einwilligung des Eigentümers) über einen gewissen Zeitraum Trails in den Boden und du erhälst deinen legalen Weg ganz automatisch...
> Klingt alles ganz lustig, als Waldeigentümer würd mir das allerdings verdammt stinken.



*Nun die Feudalherrschaft ist beendet.*
Das sagt schon das Grundgesetz Artikel 14(2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.

*Wirst du beim Fahren in der Waldfläche oder beim bauen erwischt, wird es auch richtig teuer.*
§78
(1) Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach § 77 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünfzigtausend Euro geahndet werden.
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=4910&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=377718

*Aber du kannst als Eigentümer, nach Absprache mit der Unterenlandschaftsbehörde Wege zurück bauen und bekommst dafür sogar das Geld nach dem Landschaftsgesetz.*
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...s_id=4910&anw_nr=2&aufgehoben=N&det_id=377699
§59(4)

Ach ja das querlegen von Bäumen auf einen vermeidlichen illegalen Weg ist eine Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2017)

aach hört doch auf damit


----------



## OneWheeler (19. Mai 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aach hört doch auf damit


ok


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> ok


nervt ein wenig das ganze paragraphen deutsch... 

Lasst uns einfach fahren


----------



## Bob_The_Dog (25. Mai 2017)

Vorsicht,
Auf dem Mettwurst Trail lagen heute drei kleine Baumstämme quer auf dem Trail!

Hab sie weggeräumt, bin aber die anderen Strecken heute nicht gefahren....also bitte aufpassen!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2017)

Wüstenfuchs Rommel würde die Halde zur Sahara erklären... soo tocken is da jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (26. Mai 2017)

Na, dann werde ich gleich mal das fettbereifte Teil aus dem Stall lassen. Sollte verhindern, im Treibsand zu enden.


----------



## Denyodp (1. Juni 2017)

Nabend! Komme gerade (22:00 Uhr) von meiner Feierabendrunde und möchte einfach mal Danke sagen. An alle die die Strecken erschaffen haben und pflegen. Habe jetzt auch eine für meine Fahrkünste geeignete Abfahrt gefunden und muss nicht mehr den blöden Schotterweg runterrollen. An die S-Line traue ich mich nicht recht ran. Will da keinem im Weg sein bzw. ausbremsen. 

Und nochmals ein Danke an die Rennradler die mir bei Elke nen Pils ausgegeben haben. Völlig bekloppte Truppe...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2017)

Denyodp schrieb:


> An die S-Line traue ich mich nicht recht ran. Will da keinem im Weg sein bzw. ausbremsen.



lass locker angehen... keiner wird dich hetzen.


----------



## Denyodp (2. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte mir vorgenommen bei gutem Wetter im Winter mal die Sline anzugehen. Da man dann ja die Strecke besser sieht. Jetzt ist alles so zugewachsen. Mal schauen vielleicht probiere ich es einfach mal aus.


----------



## Holland (2. Juni 2017)

Zugewachsen? Du musst eine andere Linie meinen.


----------



## Denyodp (2. Juni 2017)

Ich meine einfach nur das halt die Büsche links und rechts neben der Strecke höher gewachsen sind als im Winter. Logischerweise. Und dadurch kann man die Strecke halt schlechter einsehen. Bin halt Anfänger und wenn ich dann die Strecke nicht kenne extrem vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorakh (6. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht die Sline aus? kann man die fahren oder ist die verstaubt und verwachsen?


----------



## Trigger_Mattes (7. Juni 2017)

Sonntag sah die noch gut aus..!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2017)

alles bestens auf der S-Line, jetzt nach dem Regen wahrscheinlich noch besser


----------



## OneWheeler (8. Juni 2017)

Bin gerade von der Halde zurück, sämtliche Wege lassen sich gut fahren auch die S-line


----------



## OneWheeler (12. Juni 2017)

Info MTB Touren auf der Halde Haniel am 18.6.2017

Dann könnt ihr unsere RTF oder CTF fahren.
Die Strecke ist dann beschildert.
Es gibt Kontrollen je nach Strecken Länge alle etwa 25-30km eine,mit Verpflegung solange der Vorrat reicht.

Unkostenpauschale 6€ BDR ermäßigt
Start 8-10 Uhr
Hans-Böckler-Straße 60
46236 Bottrop

CTF für MTb und Crossrad
 46km. komoot.de/tour/17999270
56km  https://www.komoot.de/tour/18012338
Die S-Line fahren wir nicht kreuzen sie aber einmal im oberen Bereich.

Aber auch was für Rennradfahrer und Tourenräder
49km , 85km, 117km, 151km

Das ist hier nur für euch Downhiller als Info
Hier geht zur Info und zum Forum dazu:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bottroper-radtouren-2017.848658/


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2017)

viel Spass und viel Erfolg 
am 18.06. sind wir


----------



## Denyodp (17. Juni 2017)

@OneWheeler 

Ich war gestern auf der Halde und da sind mir diese Markierungen aufgefallen. Sind die für eure CTF? Der Anstieg da in Böschung rein ist doch nicht fahrbar, oder?


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Juni 2017)

sieht sieht nach unseren aus und ich bin heute nochmal alles abgefahren. Ich musste nicht einmal absteigen.
Das ist auf der Halde Tetraeder oder.
Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, wer weiß wie fährt das locker
Aber stimmt hier werden einige schieben aber auch das ist echtes MTB fahren genau so wie bei einer Abfahrt auch mal abzusteigen.
Habe ich da aber nicht im Pogramm.

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Denyodp (17. Juni 2017)

Das ist auf der Halde Haniel. Richtung Kreuzweg, aber vorher links rein. Da könnte ich niemals hochradeln  Das untere drittel vielleicht, aber danach würde ich eindeutug schieben müssen. Runter macht die Strecke aber Spaß  Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich morgen spontan dabei. Sohnemann ist eh ab 10 Uhr zum Kindergeburtstag. Wünsche euch jedenfalls eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung!


----------



## OneWheeler (17. Juni 2017)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Das ist auf der Halde Haniel. Richtung Kreuzweg, aber vorher links rein. Da könnte ich niemals hochradeln  Das untere drittel vielleicht, aber danach würde ich eindeutug schieben müssen. Runter macht die Strecke aber Spaß  Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich morgen spontan dabei. Sohnemann ist eh ab 10 Uhr zum Kindergeburtstag. Wünsche euch jedenfalls eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung!



Am Kreuzweg fahren wir nicht.
Wir kommen von Nord fahren zur ersten Baerme und dann den Chinatrail (ZickZack bergauf) da ist alles fahbar.
hier geht es zum Verlauf über die Halde:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/18125299

Aber wie auch immer komm einfach vorbei und versuch es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toranoxx (26. Juni 2017)

Hab das mal hier reingepackt. Steht zur Wahl FdT


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2017)

ich hoffe das der Regen der jetzt kommen soll, der S-Line gut tuen wird  
einige Stellen sind sehr kaputt...


----------



## Der Toni (28. Juni 2017)

... vor allen Dingen das kurze neue Steilstück zum Schluß.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2017)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ... vor allen Dingen das kurze neue Steilstück zum Schluß.


das ist total platt


----------



## OneWheeler (28. Juni 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist total platt


Das war leider zu erwarten.
"Lose Oberfläche" relativ steil und häufig befahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juni 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Das war leider zu erwarten.
> "Lose Oberfläche" relativ steil und häufig befahren.


Ja... das ist/wird noch eine Problem Stelle, ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie man da den Boden verdichtet bekommt. ?


----------



## TitusLE (29. Juni 2017)

Den alten Streckenverlauf reaktivieren? Spricht da etwas gegen?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juni 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Den alten Streckenverlauf reaktivieren? Spricht da etwas gegen?


ich persönlich hätte nix dagegen...
Für die 2 Leute die den road gap dort 1 x in zwei Wochen runter springen, findet man bestimmt ne andere Lösung !


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Juni 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Den alten Streckenverlauf reaktivieren? Spricht da etwas gegen?


Nun das heißt Arbeit und die leisten bis her die, die den road gab und den neuen Verlauf gesetzt haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (30. Juni 2017)

Die Landung des Road Gap sieht eh aus als ob da seit Wochen keiner mehr gesprungen ist. Aber das steile Stück und die Anlieger machen schon Spaß....


----------



## TitusLE (30. Juni 2017)

Ich fand's vorher besser. Aber ist halt, wie immer, Geschmacksache.
Man müsste doch eigentlich nur an der Stelle, wo man jetzt in das steile Stück geradeaus fährt, den Übergang in den alten Streckenteil wieder "begradigen". Oder ist das inzwischen wieder so zugewachsen, dass da kein Durchkommen mehr ist?


----------



## Noklos (30. Juni 2017)

Schlechte Idee  Die Streckenpfleger werden sich aber sicherlich bald darum kümmern, sodass man gar nichts " begradigen müsste"...

Außerdem finde ich, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr doch trotz der starken Frequentierung, des mäßigen Regens usw. in hervorragendem Zustand ist? Viele CC-Fahrer meinten, das selbst das steile Stück top zu fahren ist, denke da braucht sich niemand mit Ü100mm vorne und hinten beklagen.


----------



## Der Toni (30. Juni 2017)

Die S-Line hatte den großen Vorteil, daß sie für gute sowie auch für schwächere Fahrer gut zu befahren war. Das Unfall-Risiko war also relativ gering. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum sie von den Betreibern der Halde solange geduldet wird. Wir erinnern uns, daß die Strecke in regelmäßigen Abständen (2Jahre) platt gemacht wurde. Leider ist durch den letzten neuen Abschnitt zwar eine Abfahrt für gute Fahrer dazu gekommen, andere haben aber keine Möglichkeit mehr (so wie im oberen Abschnitt) die für sie "unfahrbaren" Abschnitte durch Chickenways zu umfahren. Im letzten Teil gibt es keine Umfahrung mehr. Ich hoffe sehr, daß es da nicht zu einem schweren Sturz kommt.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2017)

Ich mag das steile Stück... aber wie es zur Zeit aussieht, ist es schlimm, von oben bis unten 5-10 cm lose Sandige Erde. Deshalb sage ich ja, es wird schwierig den Bereich zu festigen.


----------



## Thorakh (1. Juli 2017)

Man könnte z.b. an dem Miniroadgab, oder besser Miniwegsprung, da wo sich die S-line teilt, einen neuen Weg erschliessen, der rechts auf den rechten Teil geht, damit die Streckenteil zu dem Sprung der anschliessend kommt, nicht völlig ausgebombt wird. Glaube Trailfahrer würde sich über ein Stück, das nur für sie ist und etwas auf Technik gebaut wird freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ***Torbinio*** (12. Juli 2017)

http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/ruhrgebiet/mountainbike-ruhrgebiet-halden-100.html

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Toni (13. Juli 2017)

Essen, Dinslaken und Moers...die Haniel Halde wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OneWheeler (15. Juli 2017)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Essen, Dinslaken und Moers...die Haniel Halde wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Nicht ganz richtig:
"Die RAG will dem RVR aber noch weitere Halden übergeben, und zwar nach dem offiziellen Ende des Steinkohlebergbaus im Ruhrgebiet 2018, sagt Ulrich Carow, Leiter des Bereichs Umwelt im RVR: "Gerne würden wir die Halden noch zu den 35 Halden dazu nehmen, die wir sowieso schon haben.""
Die Halde Haniel gehört zu den "weiteren Halden".
Wo her ich das weiß vom Herrn Carow und seiner Nachfolgerin persönlich.
Es gibt einen Arbeitskreis MTB und da ist das seit längerem Thema.


----------



## Der Toni (15. Juli 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig:
> .......
> Wo her ich das weiß vom Herrn Carow und seiner Nachfolgerin persönlich.
> .



Schon ganz richtig, Frank weil mein posting sich auf den verlinkten WDR Beitrag bezog. Aber schön zu hören. Wer auch immer Herr Carow und seine Nachfolgerin ist. Hoffentlich bleiben das nicht nur leere Versprechungen.....


----------



## der Digge (16. Juli 2017)

Halde Haniel ist in dem Beitrag schon Thema, im Text nur kurz aber im Beitrag selbst schon etwas mehr. Bei uns "professionellen Bikern" aus Dinslaken ist die Halde die das meiste Potential hat auch noch nicht in der richtigen Hand, aber der Fuß für den Fall schonmal in der Tür


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2017)

zum Glück war bei uns nicht so heftig  ---> https://web.de/magazine/panorama/wetter/wetter-gewitter-starkregen-westdeutschland-heim-32436486


----------



## makkuupussi (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

falls jemand auf dem Weg vom Chinamann zu den Totem eine Uvex-Brille, Photochrom mit schwarze Rahmen findet, ware es schön wenn er oder sie sich meldet. 

Habe die Brille heute zwischen 17:00 und 17:30 auf dem Weg rauf verloren.

Bis die Tage


----------



## OneWheeler (30. Juli 2017)

https://www.waz.de/sport/lokalsport/bottrop/halde-haniel-bleibt-unbefahrbar-id211401701.html


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2017)

Alles wird guuut


----------



## KHUJAND (13. August 2017)

Heute kam wieder so ein* voll Spinner* die S-Line hochgefahren (mit nem schwarzen Canyon) 
 


ansonsten war es gut zu fahren... 
schöne grüße an das Mädel mit dem Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorakh (14. August 2017)

War es wenigstens ein E-bike?
Wieso fuhr er denn die S-Line hoch? Weiss doch jeder das es eine DOWNhillstrecke ist. Soll sich einer halt oben hinstellen und den Zugang dicht machen =D
oder er soll die Alte DH hochfahren ;=)


----------



## Encore9 (28. August 2017)

Hi hat einer was dagegen wenn ich den Anlieger auf der S-Line wIeder aufbaue,
Der 3. Anlieger von oben


----------



## OneWheeler (28. August 2017)

Was eine Frage,,,,,,
Die RAG


----------



## KHUJAND (28. August 2017)

Encore9 schrieb:


> Hi hat einer was dagegen wenn ich den Anlieger auf der S-Line wIeder aufbaue,
> Der 3. Anlieger von oben


bist du der mit dem Santa Cruz ?

"Fremde" sollten eh nix bauen, der Bautrupp der sich um alles kümmert macht es schon sehr gut ... das reicht


----------



## Encore9 (29. August 2017)

Nein bin ich nicht!
Fahre ein bergamont encore 9 !


----------



## Noklos (29. August 2017)

Da oben hat doch schon einer der es nicht lassen konnte an den ersten Sprüngen und Anliegern rumgefummelt... Der nach der Grafenwalder ist an einer stelle jetzt einen meter hoch, bringt überhaupt nichts


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2017)

Ja Niklas, genau diesen Typen haben wir beim Buddeln angetroffen... er meinte nur das ihr das erlaubt habt. ? 
er fährt so ein altes Santa Cruz DH Bike.


----------



## Thorakh (30. August 2017)

übertreibt das mal nicht mit der Höhe der Sprünge, soll ja kein Trail für Profis werden, denn dann ist das Ding schneller dicht als wenn die Trail jeder fahren kann.
Aber Buddeln sollte schon mit den Erbauern abgesprochen werden. Renne ja auch nicht mit Spaten los und grabe einfach was um


----------



## OneWheeler (30. August 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Aber Buddeln sollte schon mit den Erbauern abgesprochen werden. Renne ja auch nicht mit Spaten los und grabe einfach was um



Das ist gut, wer hat es dem Ersten erlaubt, vom dem du jetzt eine Erlaubnis willst.?

Graben in der Landschaft ist nur mit Erlaubnis der ULB möglich und nach Absprache mit dem Eigner.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. September 2017)

S-Line ist göttlich... danke danke danke.


----------



## mx-action (21. September 2017)

Ich glaube ich muss zur Abwechslung mal das Revier wechseln und statt Hoppenbruch zur Haniel fahren.
Wenn mein Sohn und Opa zum Angeln zur Grafenmühle fahren, klinke ich mich ein und nehme das Bike mit.
Gruß
Achim aus RE


----------



## VollUndGanz (28. September 2017)

Einen Dank an die Trailpfleger der Sline, die Strecke ist im besten Zustand des Jahres, ein Träumchen


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Oktober 2017)

Leider tummeln sich mittlerweile Fußball Mannschaft große Grüppchen von Kindern mit fetten Fullface Helmen  und Baumarkt MTBs auf der S-Line rum, hochfahrend/hochschiebend planlos auf der S-Line rumlaufend... 
kein plan wo die auf einmal alle herkommen, ganzen Sommer hatte man Ruhe vor der Plage.


----------



## mx-action (3. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich von der Halde Hoppenbruch, da gibts die auch in Massen.


----------



## OneWheeler (3. Oktober 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leider tummeln sich mittlerweile Fußball Mannschaft große Grüppchen von Kindern mit fetten Fullface Helmen  und Baumarkt MTBs auf der S-Line rum, hochfahrend/hochschiebend planlos auf der S-Line rumlaufend...
> kein plan wo die auf einmal alle herkommen, ganzen Sommer hatte man Ruhe vor der Plage.



Nun die Freielandschaft ist rechtlich für alle da.
Die Wege in der selben sind öffentliche Wegen im Sinne des Straßenrechts.
Wir müsse wohl oder übel damit leben, das die Wege nicht für uns alleine da sind und entsprechend vorsichtig fahren.
Ich weiß für Sprünge benötigt man Geschwindigkeit, wenn man nicht in der halben Sichtweite anhalten kann ist der Sprung an der falschen Stelle....
Mal zur Aussage Plage: Wenn du auch da warst gehörst du dann nicht auch zu dieser "Plage" oder macht ein teures Bike dich zu einem freieren Menschen mit anderen rechten?
Gut ein Baumarktrad ist nicht die richtige Wahl für die Strecke, ich habe da auch schon Cyclocrosser gesehen fahrend und tragend

Sinnvoll wäre es wenn es mehr Wege auf und um die Halde herumgeben würde, damit sich die Menge der Biker besser verteilt.
Für mich gehört auf jede Halde eine MTB Strecke mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden und Ausweichmöglichkeiten und das in einem Wegeverbundsystem wie beim Wandern.
Mögliche Pläne kennt die Stadt Bottrop und der RVR wie auch die RAG seit Jahren.
Nur solange sich Biker nicht organisieren liegt das weiter auf Eis.
Gut 80% der MTB Fahrer sind nicht in einem Verein und so wird der Bedarf der MTB Fahrer nicht genügend von der Politik berücksichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milsani (3. Oktober 2017)

mx-action schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich von der Halde Hoppenbruch, da gibts die auch in Massen.



@KHUJAND is ja auch Feiertag...
Ich finde auf Hoppenbruch gehts doch ganz gut, und auf Hoheward klappt die Trennung Biker und anderer Nutzer auch ganz passabel. Immer freundlich bleiben kostet ja auch keinen Eintritt

Ride on

M.


----------



## molux (4. Oktober 2017)

Moin Nachbarn/innen,
denkt dran......dieses Jahr sind mindestens zwei bekannte Halden dabei....


----------



## mx-action (4. Oktober 2017)

Auf jeden Fall sehe ich die Kinder lieber mit dem Bike auf den Halden, als in der Stadt als Smartphone-Zombies.


----------



## Encore9 (4. Oktober 2017)




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2017)

*Könnt IHR Lesen ? *



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leider tummeln sich mittlerweile Fußball Mannschaft große Grüppchen von Kindern mit fetten Fullface Helmen  und Baumarkt MTBs auf der S-Line rum, *hochfahrend/hochschiebend planlos auf der S-Line rumlaufend...*
> kein plan wo die auf einmal alle herkommen, ganzen Sommer hatte man Ruhe vor der Plage.



mir ist es doch schei55 egal, welche Bikes die fahren... es geht mir  nur um gewisse Regeln, die von denen *NICHT* eingehalten werden.  ! ! !


----------



## skaster (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Arthur,
ich glaube die Sache mit den Regeln ist ein generelles Problem der Leute, die sich an den für Sie sinnigen Regeln halten wollen.
MIR ist es ja auch klar, dass man eine "Down"hill angelegte Strecke nicht hinaufläuft, aber leider ist es nun mal so, dass es Sportler jeden Alters und jeder Sportart gibt, die sich auf der Halde tümmeln. Dass jetzt jeder weiß, auf welcher Strecke er da gerade läuft, fährt, oder auch schiebt kannst du 
1. nicht erwarten und vor allem 
2. niemanden auf der Halde vorschreiben, denn
3. ist diese Strecke ohne Genehmigung gebaut worden und hat somit den gleichen Status wie jeder andere Weg auf der Halde auch.

Und wenn jetzt jemand da herläuft oder fährt, dann darf er das und zwar runter als auch hoch. Das ist leider so, darüber mag man sich aufregen, es ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Sache. Für dich ist es eine reine Bergabstrecke, für den ambitionierten CC'ler evtl. ein sportlicher Uphill.


----------



## hardtails (4. Oktober 2017)

wollt ihr die Diskussion jede Woche führen?

es ist seine private Rennstrecke
jeder der sich dort nicht an seine Regeln hält hat da nix verloren.
Ende der Geschichte


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wollt ihr die Diskussion jede Woche führen?
> 
> es ist seine private Rennstrecke
> jeder der sich dort nicht an seine Regeln hält hat da nix verloren.
> Ende der Geschichte


du scheinst dich ja voll auszukennen


----------



## OneWheeler (8. Oktober 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> wollt ihr die Diskussion jede Woche führen?
> e


Ja, das ist notwendig, solange es noch nicht alle verstanden haben. 
Ein Weg in der Freihenlandschaft und im Wald, wenn nicht besonders gewidmet, darf in jeder Richtung genutzt werden von jedermann zu Fuß wie mit dem Rad.
Und es darf nur so dort gefahren und gelaufen werden, das andere nicht gefährdet werden, wobei dem Radfahrer meist die größere Verantwortung zu kommt. 
Führt der Wanderer Stöcke mit oder Tiere, muss er sich auch so verhalten, das von diesen Dingen keine Gefahr für andere ausgeht.
Das ist ein Mantra das man wiederholen muss.


----------



## phoxxx (10. Oktober 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist notwendig, solange es noch nicht alle verstanden haben.



Aber die, welche ihr damit ansprechen wollt sind hier sicherlich nicht angemeldet, oder lesen hier mit.
Sprecht die Leute/Kinder vor Ort direkt und vernünftig darauf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (10. Oktober 2017)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Aber die, welche ihr damit ansprechen wollt sind hier sicherlich nicht angemeldet, oder lesen hier mit.
> Sprecht die Leute/Kinder vor Ort direkt und vernünftig darauf an.


Auch das mache ich auch.
Aber mitgelesen hast du nicht oder?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2017)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Sprecht die Leute/Kinder vor Ort direkt und vernünftig darauf an.


so wie immer   ! ! ! 

und immer kommt ein *Ja Ja*, und bei der nächsten Fahrt laufen sie wieder hoch.


----------



## Der Toni (10. Oktober 2017)

Kinder halt....[emoji64]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Kinder halt....[emoji64]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Tolle Aussage... Kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören! Das Problem sind die Eltern die ihre blagen nicht entsprechend erziehen! Die Kinder können tatsächlich nix aber auch garnix dafür! Meine würden sich das nicht erlauben...


----------



## mx-action (10. Oktober 2017)

Am Tetraeder kam mir am Sonntag auch wieder so eine Gruppe "Blagen" entgegen, ganz cool ohne Helm natürlich.
Die sind im Wheelie durch die Spaziergänger geheizt, da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man als Biker negativ betrachtet wird.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Oktober 2017)

mx-action schrieb:


> Am Tetraeder kam mir am Sonntag auch wieder so eine Gruppe "Blagen" entgegen, ganz cool ohne Helm natürlich.
> Die sind im Wheelie durch die Spaziergänger geheizt, da muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man als Biker negativ betrachtet wird.


Würde ich meine dabei erwischen, wäre das Bike wohl längere Zeit nicht mehr betriebsbereit...


----------



## Thorakh (11. Oktober 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Leider tummeln sich mittlerweile Fußball Mannschaft große Grüppchen von Kindern mit fetten Fullface Helmen  und Baumarkt MTBs auf der S-Line rum, hochfahrend/hochschiebend planlos auf der S-Line rumlaufend...
> kein plan wo die auf einmal alle herkommen, ganzen Sommer hatte man Ruhe vor der Plage.




Seit doch froh das die Halde so viel genutzt wird. Klar die Strecke verschleißt schnell, aber je mehr Nutzer, desto mehr Gewicht hat eine Anfrage zu diesem Thema.
Die Sache mit dem Hochschieben ist ganz einfach. Fährst du die S-Line ganz nach unten zum Weg, schiebst du einfach mal (wenn du kein E-Bike oder All Mountain,Enduro,...hast) einfach mal 15min bis 20 min hoch.
Wenn du die Strecke hochschieben würdest brauchst du nur 5min.
Man sollte einfach mal überlegen, Parallel zur Strecke eine Schiebestrecke anzulegen.

Und die Sache mit den Regeln. Niemand hält sich an Regeln.
Weist die Kinder einfach drauf hin, klärt sie über die Gefahren auf. 

Kommen sie euch dann doof, werft das Fahrrad von denen dann einfach in den Busch und lasst sie über ihre Aussage beim Fahrrad bergen nachdenken.


----------



## Holland (11. Oktober 2017)

Gähn...


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Oktober 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Seit doch froh das die Halde so viel genutzt wird. Klar die Strecke verschleißt schnell, aber je mehr Nutzer, desto mehr Gewicht hat eine Anfrage zu diesem Thema.
> Die Sache mit dem Hochschieben ist ganz einfach. Fährst du die S-Line ganz nach unten zum Weg, schiebst du einfach mal (wenn du kein E-Bike oder All Mountain,Enduro,...hast) einfach mal 15min bis 20 min hoch.
> Wenn du die Strecke hochschieben würdest brauchst du nur 5min.
> Man sollte einfach mal überlegen, Parallel zur Strecke eine Schiebestrecke anzulegen.
> ...


Schade du hast es nicht verstanden die Kinder machen nichts falsch.
Schlimmer noch du wirst zum Straftäter in dem du den Kindern die Bikes wegnimmst (Nötigung) und in den Busch wirfst (Sachbeschädigung)
Zusätzlich willst du noch ohne Erlaubnis einen zusätzlichen Weg anlegen. Das ist auch gesetzlich Verboten.

Die Regel ist, ein Weg in der Landschaft kann von jedem in jeder Richtung genutzt werden und alle müssen immer mit anderer Personen auf dem Weg  in jeder Richtung rechen. Somit ist immer mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit zufahren.

Gefahrenhinweis: Wer so schnell fährt, das er anderen nicht ausweichen kann oder vorher nicht zum stehen kommt, ist zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (13. Oktober 2017)

Holland schrieb:


> Gähn...


Stimmt
 aber immer wieder nötig. Denn aktuell sind hier unsere Kinder in Gefahr.
 Sie machen nichts falsch und werden bedroht.
Das geht zuweit
	 hier müssen alle die glauben die s Line ist ein Downhill sich ändern.
Hier werden Regeln aufgestellt, die so nicht da sind und dann wird diesen mit Nötigung und Gewalt (Räder wegnehmen und in den Busch werfen) Nachdruck verleihen.
Jeder mag mal darüber nachdenken womit das vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Thorakh (14. Oktober 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Schade du hast es nicht verstanden die Kinder machen nichts falsch.
> Schlimmer noch du wirst zum Straftäter in dem du den Kindern die Bikes wegnimmst (Nötigung) und in den Busch wirfst (Sachbeschädigung)
> Zusätzlich willst du noch ohne Erlaubnis einen zusätzlichen Weg anlegen. Das ist auch gesetzlich Verboten.
> 
> ...





Schade du hast es auch nicht verstanden 

Ok, ich will es dir mal erklären. Bezweifle aber das du es verstehst.
1. Brauch man nur etwas Menschen verstand besitzen das man merkt, das die S-line nur eine Strecke ist auf der man BergAB fahren kann. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, dann versuche mal die S-Line OHNE abzusteigen hochzufahren. Klappt nicht, es sei den du fährst Motorrad, dann geht das. Also sollte jeder Mensch am Ende der S-Line bemerken das man nur RUNTER fahren kann.

2. Ich hab nicht gesagt du sollst die Kinder schlagen, oder sofort das Fahrrad nehmen und in den Busch werfen. Sondern NUR wenn sie dir DUMM kommen. Den Unterschied verstehst du zwischen normal erklären oder dumm kommen oder? Ein Polizist verdrischt ja auch nicht jeden Menschen der eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht oder?

3. Zusätzlich will ich einen zweiten Weg anlegen, das ist verboten? Aha. Will dir mal was mitteilen. NIEMAND mag Besserwisser, schon gar keine Heuchlerischen Besserwisser. Ich hoffe dann mal für dich, dass du dich nur auf den Ausgewiesenen Wegen aufhälst und nur die Eingang zur S-Line kennst. Ansonsten würdest du ja auch einen illigalen Weg benutzen . Nun aber mal wieder zurück. Ich habe den Vorschlag lediglich zur Gefahrenabwehr getätigt. Also was bitte willst du nun? Stumpf in die Kinder brettern, Stumpf im Schritttempo die S-Line runter? Stumpf auf den ausgewiesenen Wegen der Halde spazieren fahren? Oder ein gutes Gewissen haben, dass es einen Schiebeweg gibt und niemand auf der S-line sein dürfte.


Sollten wir uns irgendwann mal auf der S-line begegnen darfst du gern mit mir eine Diskussions runde starten. Glaube aber nicht das du dazu Lust hättest, weil du wie ich, lieber fahren willst als über so einen Müll zu diskutieren.

Nebenbei, wenn ich jemanden das Fahrrad wegnehme ist es keine Nötigung mehr, aber das wirst du ja bestimmt wissen. Am besten schubbst du das Kind noch mit Ordentlich Kraft weg und nimmst sein Rad direkt weg, dann kannst du nämlich von dir behaupten die Tatbestandsmerkmale eines Raubes gem. §249 StGB erfüllt zu haben. Aber das wollen wir alle nicht. Ich habe hier niemanden zu Straftaten aufgerufen!!!!


----------



## OneWheeler (14. Oktober 2017)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Schade du hast es auch nicht verstanden
> 
> Ok, ich will es dir mal erklären. Bezweifle aber das du es verstehst.
> 1. Brauch man nur etwas Menschen verstand besitzen das man merkt, das die S-line nur eine Strecke ist auf der man BergAB fahren kann. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist, dann versuche mal die S-Line OHNE abzusteigen hochzufahren. Klappt nicht, es sei den du fährst Motorrad, dann geht das. Also sollte jeder Mensch am Ende der S-Line bemerken das man nur RUNTER fahren kann.
> ...



Genau so hatte ich dich verstanden und das ist das Problem. 
Ja ich fahre die S-Line so, das es mir möglich ist auf andere zu reagieren. 
Mein Tipp an dich, schau mal auf der Seite der DIMB da steht was zur Rechtslage.

Bin aber bereit dich mit der RAG in Kontakt zu bringen und da machst du mal den Vorschlag da noch einen Weg anzulegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2017)

Halbe Ruhrgebiet war heute auf der S- Line spazieren


----------



## olsche (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann euch aber sagen das es auch egal ist wenn es eine offizielle Strecke wäre.
Da laufen die Leute trotzdem drauf rum. ( z.B. Hoppenbruch/Hoheward)


----------



## OneWheeler (16. Oktober 2017)

olsche schrieb:


> Ich kann euch aber sagen das es auch egal ist wenn es eine offizielle Strecke wäre.
> Da laufen die Leute trotzdem drauf rum. ( z.B. Hoppenbruch/Hoheward)


Und das ist auch völlig legal, da es keine Rennstrecke ist.
Sonst wäre auch ein Absperrung und engmaschige  Kontrollen nötig.
Absperrung würde aber die Rehe und Wildschweine, die da auch sind ein/aussperren und da kommt dann der Naturschutz und sagt nein....
Alles schon mit den Behörden durch gegangen.
In jedem Bikepark steht: "an unübersichtlichen Stellen muss langsam gefahren werden" Die S-Line ist toll aber nicht übersichtlich.
In Winterberg als Punkt 4
oder in Leogang steht bei Punkt3:
3. Als Biker nehme ich Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Fuß- gänger und gewähre ihnen stets den Vortritt.
Und unter 2:
zu jeder Zeit mit Gegenverkehr rechnen muss und passe meine Geschwindigkeit dementsprechend an. 

Wäre es also ein Bike Park gäbe es mehr Regeln, nur leider nicht unbedingt die, die hier gewünscht sind.
 Aktuell ist die Situation, die beste die wir bekommen können, fahren auf allen Wegen erlaubt, wenn man auf andere achtet und angepasst fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2017)

heute war super, wir waren fast alleine, mit noch 4-5 bikern


----------



## VollUndGanz (5. November 2017)

hallo,
die sline ist ja in einem traumhaften zustand, einfach geil
es wurde auf der linken linie neben dem großen drop ja ein etwas tieferer absprung angelegt..., wird die landung auch noch etwas hochgezogen? es ist eine wirklich schöne stelle, leider sind meine skills noch nicht so gut, dass ich die Distanz springen möchte. Daher der tiefe absprung mit einer etwas hochgezogenen landung wären ein traum für alle mittelmäßigen
bin die dh am freitag gefahren, die wurde leider wieder von sonstwem am double und steinfeld kaputt gemacht, schade.


----------



## Noklos (9. November 2017)

Na, ist hier zufällig die nette Person mit braunem Hund und Sohn anwesend die gerade meinte an der s line rum zu werkeln? Laut einem Bekannten der sie gesehen hat CC „Profi-Fahrer“ und es sei wohl abgesprochen gewesen.... 
Wahrscheinlich auch noch die die an der dh das Steinfeld entschärft haben?!
Gerne per PN...

Der bekannte wurde übrigens auch ziemlich scharf angegangen und ihm wurde gedroht als er anmerkte das sie dort nicht einfach so bauen sollten, finde das geht gar nicht!

Im Moment einfach mal wieder nur Spinner unterwegs, also wenn einer was sieht am besten direkt den richtigen Leuten mitteilen, denke ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2017)

Noklos schrieb:


> Im Moment einfach mal wieder nur Spinner unterwegs,


ALSO WIE IMMER !


----------



## Der Toni (10. November 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ALSO WIE IMMER !


Sind denn schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## Karsten_Bot (14. November 2017)

Letzte Woche wurde ich fast zusammengeschlagen von einem, wie er sagte, XC Fahrer, der den ersten doubble der S-line platt gemacht hat und ich ihn ansprach, das doch bitte zu lassen. Er meinte er sei nach Ben Zwiehoff der zweitbeste XC Fahrer der Region und ihn würden die beiden Huckel in seinem Fahrfluss stören, da haat er sie dann platt gemacht, hatte nen Hund und nen Sohn dabie, fühlte mich ziemlich bedroht von dem. Er meinte wenn ich die Polizei hole, würden er und sein Sohn gaaaanz lange Nasen bekommen und behaupten, ich hätte Sie bedroht und os weiter.... leider war ich alleine unterwegs.... Wenn jemand ne Idee hat wer das gewesen sein könnte wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2017)

Karsten, vielleicht fragste mal Ben Zwiehoff über FaceBook nach dem *zweitbesten XC Fahrer der Region*, mit nem Sohn + Hund.  

dieser Typ ist ja wohl nicht zu toppen.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (14. November 2017)

ja fand ich auch, hatte das auch überlegt den anzuschreiben, habs aber gelassen....glaub nicht dass der den kennt.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2017)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> ja fand ich auch, hatte das auch überlegt den anzuschreiben, habs aber gelassen....glaub nicht dass der den kennt.


fährt dem  *zweitbesten XC Fahrer der Region * sein Sohn auch MTB ?


----------



## Der Toni (14. November 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fährt dem  *zweitbesten XC Fahrer der Region * sein Sohn auch MTB ?


klar, ist der *drittbeste XC Fahrer der Region.  *(und der Hund der Viertbeste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2017)

Der Toni schrieb:


> klar, ist der *drittbeste XC Fahrer der Region. *



dann frag ich mich, was die auf der S-Line suchen ?


----------



## toastet (14. November 2017)

Der Toni schrieb:


> (und der Hund der Viertbeste)


----------



## Der Toni (15. November 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dann frag ich mich, was die auf der S-Line suchen ?


Is doch klar. Die lassen sich da durch die *beiden Huckel in ihrem Fahrfluss stören. *


----------



## Karsten_Bot (15. November 2017)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> fährt dem  *zweitbesten XC Fahrer der Region * sein Sohn auch MTB ?



keine Ahnung....wie gesagt, die waren ohne bike oben, nur mit Hund, Rottweiler oder Weimeraner oder sowas


----------



## OneWheeler (18. November 2017)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> " Zweit Beste"



Sieh es doch mal so wenn ihn die zwei Huckel stören, kennst du den Grund warum er nur der "Zweit Beste " ist und es bleiben wird.


----------



## Thorakh (21. November 2017)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Sie es doch mal so wenn ihn die zwei Huckel stören, kennst du den Grund warum er nur der "Zweit Beste " ist und es bleiben wird.




Also, ich sag mal so. Ich bin kein guter Fahrer. Hab mich auch schon auf der Halde 2x abgelegt. Bei 2x Fahren da sind das 100%. Aber ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen da was umzugraben. Entweder ich kann es, oder ich kann es nicht.
Was will der Super Pro denn machen wenn er mal ein Großes Rennen fährt? In einer Nacht und Nebelaktion den ganzen Trail ablaufen und umgraben? Haha, arme Sau!!


----------



## chilla13 (11. Dezember 2017)

Hab das jetzt erst gelesen und weiß, werd der Gräber war (die XC Szene ist ja sehr überschaubar). Ich werd ihn mal drauf ansprechen.

Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## Karsten_Bot (13. Dezember 2017)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Hab das jetzt erst gelesen und weiß, werd der Gräber war (die XC Szene ist ja sehr überschaubar). Ich werd ihn mal drauf ansprechen.
> 
> Grüße
> Stephan




Danke


----------



## OneWheeler (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
RAG sperrt Teile der Halde Haniel....
Gesehen heute Gutshof zufahrt (im Norden der Halde)
Habe mal in Bottrop im Amt gefragt was das soll.
Denn die Halde ist öffentlicher Verkehrsraum (aus tatsächlichen Gründen).
Auch müssen Halde 10 Jahre nach Schüttbeginn zugänglich gemacht werden der ist seit Jahrzenten vorbei.
Fahr weiter und sagt ihr seit aus Protest nach Artikel 8 GG spontan auf der Halden und ihren Wegen, um gegen diese Sperre zu demonstrieren.

Nach gültigem Landschaftplan ist die Halde Entwicklungsgebiet für Sport und Freizeit.

HaldenRecht auszug:
4.4.3
Die Halden sind so anzuschütten, dass möglichst schnell große endgültige Flächen entstehen (ggf. abschnittweise Inanspruchnahme der Grundfläche), die unverzüglich rekultiviert und ggf. noch während der Laufzeit der Halde (Teilfreigabe) genutzt werden können. 
Quelle:
https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...u=1&sg=0&aufgehoben=N&keyword=berghalden#det0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadspeedy (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo Frank, danke für die Info! 
Halte uns doch auf dem laufenden was die Stadt sagt. Das interessiert mich wirklich!! Eigentlich müsste die hier einschreiten.
Grüße 
Tim


----------



## CC-Freak (13. Januar 2018)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wurde ich fast zusammengeschlagen von einem, wie er sagte, XC Fahrer, der den ersten doubble der S-line platt gemacht hat und ich ihn ansprach, das doch bitte zu lassen. Er meinte er sei nach Ben Zwiehoff der zweitbeste XC Fahrer der Region und ihn würden die beiden Huckel in seinem Fahrfluss stören, da haat er sie dann platt gemacht, hatte nen Hund und nen Sohn dabie, fühlte mich ziemlich bedroht von dem. Er meinte wenn ich die Polizei hole, würden er und sein Sohn gaaaanz lange Nasen bekommen und behaupten, ich hätte Sie bedroht und os weiter.... leider war ich alleine unterwegs.... Wenn jemand ne Idee hat wer das gewesen sein könnte wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar.




 selten so lange gelacht....... GEILO


----------



## CC-Freak (13. Januar 2018)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> selten so lange gelacht....... GEILO



Als Ergänzung in der Region gibt es zwei XC Fahrer die auf der WC Neveau fahren: Markus und Ben. hm.... Die beiden haben keine Kinder und keine Hunde. Ist also Markus dritt bester XC Fahrer ?   es gibt Spinner auf dieser Welt


----------



## fuelex (14. Januar 2018)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> RAG sperrt Teile der Halde Haniel....



Ist denn auf dem Schild ersichtlich, dass es tatsaelich offiziell ist und von der RAG kommt? Schilder kann man ja erstmal viele aufstellen.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2018)

fuelex schrieb:


> Schilder kann man ja erstmal viele aufstellen.


aus *SPASS* stellt niemand Schilder auf. !


----------



## Der Toni (15. Januar 2018)

kann sein, dass auf der Halde demnächst Arbeiten beginnen. Material wurde schon hinaufgeschafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> kann sein, dass auf der Halde demnächst Arbeiten beginnen. Material wurde schon hinaufgeschafft...


An welchen Stellen ?

*ACHTUNG vor Wildschweinen auf der Halde ! ! !    *


----------



## OneWheeler (15. Januar 2018)

fuelex schrieb:


> Ist denn auf dem Schild ersichtlich, dass es tatsaelich offiziell ist und von der RAG kommt? Schilder kann man ja erstmal viele aufstellen.



Ja bin ich mir denn es ist das gleiche wie unten am Tor der Teer Abfahrt (Mausefalle)
https://www.komoot.de/highlight/189165

Selbst wenn nicht RAG wärst du als braver Bürger gehalten es zu befolgen.

Ich fahre weiter nur schon aus Protest.
Seit 1990 fahre ich da. (Aber nie da wo noch geschüttet wurde).


----------



## OneWheeler (15. Januar 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> An welchen Stellen ?
> 
> *ACHTUNG vor Wildschweinen auf der Halde ! ! !    *



Ja Wildschweine sind da viel.

Das Material liegt oben an der Zufahrt zum Theater. 
Steht zu befürchten, das die die ganz Großen in die Abfahrten in den Kessel und an den Außenseiten verteilen. 
Also aufpassen was demnächst am Ende der Downhills liegt oder auf denen liegt.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (16. Januar 2018)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> Ja Wildschweine sind da viel.
> 
> Das Material liegt oben an der Zufahrt zum Theater.
> Steht zu befürchten, das die die ganz Großen in die Abfahrten in den Kessel und an den Außenseiten verteilen.
> Also aufpassen was demnächst am Ende der Downhills liegt oder auf denen liegt.



Dann kann man ja einen Stein als Kicker nehmen und drüber springen


----------



## OneWheeler (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Habe eine Info von der RAG bekommen.
Die Halde geht nun an die RAG Immobilien, diese hat die zuständigen MA angewiesen diese Beschilderung vorzunehmen.
https://www.rag-montan-immobilien.de/

Ich habe dort mal eine Anfrage gestartet mit Infos aus Bergrecht, Halden Erlass und den Fördergeldern aus der IBA wie auch den Info Tafeln die seit über 17 Jahren an der Halde stehen.
Zitat Infotafel: Freizeitmöglichkeiten jeglicher Art .......für jeden ist was dabei.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (17. Januar 2018)

Mal gespannt was die sagen....


----------



## OneWheeler (18. Januar 2018)

*Hallo zusammen,

wer hilfen will hier ein Vorschlag:
Eine Bitte, fragt nach den Gründen der Sperrung und verlangt die Wiedereröffnung.
RAG Montan Immobilien GmbH:
https://www.rag-montan-immobilien.de/kontakt/
Ob Bottrop Bernd Tischler:
[email protected]*


----------



## Karsten_Bot (18. Januar 2018)

gerade erledigt....


----------



## skaster (18. Januar 2018)

OneWheeler schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer hilfen will hier ein Vorschlag:
> Eine Bitte, fragt nach den Gründen der Sperrung und verlangt die Wiedereröffnung.
> ...



Bin mal gespannt


----------



## OneWheeler (19. Januar 2018)

So Schild kommen wieder weg.

Info aus der Tageszeitung.
Gruß
Onewheeler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (19. Januar 2018)

Hab gerade diese Antwort von RAG Immobiien bekommen:


Glückauf H. Gen...


Nach Aussage vom Bergwerk ist die Sperrung wieder aufgehoben


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dipl.-Ing 
*Dirk S.*


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2018)

trozdem... solch eine *DUMME AKTION  ! ! !  *
hätte auch glatt von unseren sau dummen Politiker stammen können .


----------



## TitusLE (19. Januar 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hätte auch glatt von unseren sau dummen Politiker stammen können .


Zum Glück haben die AfD-Politiker hier noch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## OneWheeler (19. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben die AfD-Politiker hier noch nichts zu sagen.


RAG vs AFD 
https://www.nrz.de/region/niederrhe...eht-da-und-wartet-auf-arbeit-id213142919.html


----------



## Der Toni (20. Januar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben die AfD-Politiker hier noch nichts zu sagen.


...und das soll auch so bleiben!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2018)

Schilder sind weg...


----------



## Der Toni (21. Januar 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Schilder sind weg...


...ind das Material würde auch verfüllt:





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OneWheeler (21. Januar 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...ind das Material würde auch verfüllt:
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Das sieht ja nach Spaß aus


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...ind das Material würde auch verfüllt:



Ist das Bayrisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (21. Januar 2018)

... und das Material wurde auch verfüllt:


KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ist das Bayrisch ?


nein, Steine


----------



## VollUndGanz (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo, die S-Line ist ja absolut wintertauglich, ein Traum! Meldet euch mal, wenn der Frühjahresputz ansteht ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2018)

VollUndGanz schrieb:


> Hallo, die S-Line ist ja absolut wintertauglich, ein Traum! Meldet euch mal, wenn der Frühjahresputz ansteht ;-)


Frühjahrsputz ist immer im Frühjahr   

Für den Sommer habe ich mir schon mal ne Sense zugelegt.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Januar 2018)

Uiuiuiui, da besteht Verwechslungs-Gefahr wenn du damit über die Halde läufst.
Dann bloß nichts Schwarzes anziehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui, da besteht Verwechslungs-Gefahr wenn du damit über die Halde läufst.
> Dann bloß nichts Schwarzes anziehen.


----------



## Holland (28. Januar 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Frühjahrsputz ist immer im Frühjahr
> 
> Für den Sommer habe ich mir schon mal ne Sense zugelegt.




Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Helloween Ride ins Auge fassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2018)

gibts was neues von oben ?


----------



## Dutshlander (17. Februar 2018)

Ich habe nichts zu berichten


----------



## Der Toni (17. Februar 2018)

Nix, ausser dass die Verbots-Schilder jetzt auf der Ostseite der oberen Etagen aufgestellt sind.


----------



## OneWheeler (18. Februar 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Nix, ausser dass die Verbots-Schilder jetzt auf der Ostseite der oberen Etagen aufgestellt sind.


Na klasse....
Schlage vor es fragen mal einige von uns bei den Behörden und den Bürgermeistern von Bot und OB nach was das jetzt soll.
Auf den Info Tafeln um die Halde herum steht seit 2005 folgendes:
"Die Halde Haniel bietet Freizeitmöglichkeiten jeglicher Art, Naturfreunde Sportler Christen und Kunstliebhaber für jeden ist etwas dabei."

Nachtrag: Schilder entsprechen nicht der Haldenordnung (geltendes Recht).
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/halderlano/anlage_4.html

"Dabei ist der Abstand zwischen 2 Verbotsschildern der Übersichtlichkeit des Geländes anzupassen und darf nicht größer sein als 50 m. Verbotsschilder müssen entsprechend der Anlage 4 gestaltet sein."
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/halderlano/__14.html


----------



## Thorakh (19. Februar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben die AfD-Politiker hier noch nichts zu sagen.



Zum Glück hast du noch weniger zu sagen 

Ne sorry sowas dummes schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Aber man brauch ja immer ein Feindbild   
Dann schönes leben und immer brav einen Helm tragen


----------



## TitusLE (19. Februar 2018)

Thorakh schrieb:


> Ne sorry sowas dummes schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Aber man brauch ja immer ein Feindbild



Ich glaube (nd hoffe), du hast mich nicht verstanden. Es ging um "blöde Politiker". Blöd sind für mich nur die von der AfD. Und das hat nichts mit Feindbild zu tun.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Februar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Es ging um "blöde Politiker". Blöd sind für mich nur die von der AfD.


ich kenne noch viel viel blödere Politiker !


----------



## TitusLE (19. Februar 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich kenne noch viel viel blödere Politiker !


Es gibt sicherlich den einen oder anderen Politiker, der blöder als der durchschnittliche AfD-Politiker ist. Der durchschnittliche AfD-Politiker ist aber ganz sicher völlig unterdurchschnittlich. Sicher gibt es in der AfD auch einige, die vielleicht zu etwas zu gebrauchen sind. Da frage ich mich aber auch schon wieder, warum die in der AfD sind.
Von mir jetzt keinen weiteren Kommentar mehr zu dem Thema. Einfach nur, weil das hier völlig OT ist und zu nichts führen wird.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Februar 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Von mir jetzt keinen weiteren Kommentar mehr zu dem Thema. Einfach nur, weil das hier völlig OT ist und zu nichts führen wird.


----------



## Der Toni (22. Februar 2018)

Zwar nicht von hier aber trotzdem lesenswert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (22. Februar 2018)

Cooler Artikel.
Sollte man mal in einer Flugblattaktion über ganz Deutschland und den Alpenländern verteilen.


----------



## OneWheeler (25. Februar 2018)

Kalt war es Heute aber schön:


----------



## Holland (25. März 2018)

Hoffnungsvolles aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## OneWheeler (26. März 2018)

Das Versprechen das da was geht auf der Halde hatten wir für die Halde Haniel auch schon.
Dann haben aber leider die RAG und die Politik uns hängen lassen.
Hoffe die Lobby dort ist stärker wie die hier in Bottrop.
Ich drücke dem Verein beide Daumen.
Meine Meinung auf jede Halde sollte ein Tour möglich sein und zwischen den Halde ein sinnvolles Streckennetz.




Quell WAZ 2004


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2018)

war soo klasse heute mit meinen *alten MTB Kumpels * ne Runde auf der  Halde zu drehen...


----------



## MirSch (1. April 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war soo klasse heute mit meinen *alten MTB Kumpels * ne Runde auf der  Halde zu drehen...



Hat Spaß gemacht! Guter Einstieg in die Saison! 
S-Line läuft vom feinsten!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Mai 2018)

Bild ist von Heute... vorne mein Kumpel dahinter Ich.


----------



## KillA1977 (4. Mai 2018)

Auf der Schurenbach-Halde in Essen plant der RVR auch ´ne MTB-Strecke. Da wird allerdings frühestens Ende 2018/Anfang 2019 begonnen.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (24. Mai 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2018)

Klasse... guter Fahrer


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Mai 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Klasse... guter Fahrer


Dafür fehlt Musik Geschmack


----------



## carsten_s (4. Juni 2018)

Fahre dort auch regelmäßig jedoch im Uphill und Downhill zu langsam


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2018)

guten Tag,
 konnte von euch  jemand beobachten wie am Start der S-Line diese Weide abgesegt wurde ? 
desweiteren wurden ein paar Schilder neben der Line aufgestellt ? hat wer ne Info dazu ?


----------



## Holland (17. Juni 2018)

Die Schilder haben vermutlich zwei Styler dagelassen, die sich letzten Mittwoch von ihren Mädels beim Hüpfen im oberen Abschnitt haben knipsen lassen. Einer fuhr ein fully Pedelc, hatte aber wohl kein Geld mehr für einen Helm.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> Die Schilder haben vermutlich zwei Styler dagelassen, die sich letzten Mittwoch von ihren Mädels beim Hüpfen im oberen Abschnitt haben knipsen lassen. Einer fuhr ein fully Pedelc, hatte aber wohl kein Geld mehr für einen Helm.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



unfassbar ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorakh (18. Juni 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> Die Schilder haben vermutlich zwei Styler dagelassen, die sich letzten Mittwoch von ihren Mädels beim Hüpfen im oberen Abschnitt haben knipsen lassen. Einer fuhr ein fully Pedelc, hatte aber wohl kein Geld mehr für einen Helm.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.




Stylische Radfahrer brauchen keinen Helm  Sie buhlen gern um einen Darwin Award


----------



## Der Toni (24. Juli 2018)

Jungs, ich hoffe ihr packt euren Dreck auch wieder weg...


----------



## roadspeedy (24. Juli 2018)

Steht noch auf dem todo Zettel.


----------



## Der Toni (24. Juli 2018)

roadspeedy schrieb:


> Steht noch auf dem todo Zettel.


----------



## VollUndGanz (24. Juli 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Jungs, ich hoffe ihr packt euren Dreck auch wieder weg...Anhang anzeigen 755986


Ordnung muss sein


----------



## Der Toni (25. Juli 2018)

https://www.redbull.com/ch-de/mtb-trails-fahren-regeln?linkId=54631405


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Juli 2018)

Vor dem Betreten der Halde KOPF EINSCHALTEN würde helfen.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2018)

tach auch... 
war jetzt zwei wochen im urlaub,- wie siets auf der halde aus ?


----------



## EnduroMic (2. August 2018)

sehr sehr staubig und rutschig, als ich letzte Tage mal da war. Etwas Regen würde den Trails durchaus gut tun.


----------



## Der Toni (2. August 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> tach auch...
> war jetzt zwei wochen im urlaub,- wie siets auf der halde aus ?


seeehr fluffich.... durch die anhaltende Trockenheit sind die meisten trails, vor allem die Esslein, sehr rutschig geworden. In den Kurven also aufpassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2018)

DANKE Jungs


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2018)

War heute 3 Stunden bei ca 20 Grad und besten Streckenverhältnissen oben... nicht einen einzigen Biker getroffen/gesehen


----------



## Dutshlander (9. September 2018)

Welch ein Privileg


----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2018)

Der Artur hat sie alle vertrieben


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2018)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Der Artur hat sie alle vertrieben


warum sollte ich ? bin ein geselliger Typ, und freue mich immer wenn ich auch andere Biker treffe...
Wann kommst du mal wieder ?


----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2018)

Für Dich der Ironie-Smiley als Nachschlag 

Wann ich mal wieder komme? Muß erst mal wieder überhaupt aufsatteln. Vielleicht heute, aber dann erst mal wieder Kondition im Duisburger Wald aufbauen.


----------



## Dutshlander (9. September 2018)

Dan mal los


----------



## Dutshlander (9. September 2018)




----------



## Ti-Max (9. September 2018)

Mach mal lieber Tittenbilder, wie bei Dir üblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (9. September 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> War heute 3 Stunden bei ca 20 Grad und besten Streckenverhältnissen oben... nicht einen einzigen Biker getroffen/gesehen



Ich war gestern auch (mehrfach) oben. Strecken werden endlich wieder griffig.
Biker habe ich keine anderen gesehen. Dich auch nicht. Insofern kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass Du drei Stunden oben warst.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2018)

Holland schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch (mehrfach) oben. Strecken werden endlich wieder griffig.
> Biker habe ich keine anderen gesehen. Dich auch nicht. Insofern kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass Du drei Stunden oben warst.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.


 der Tag ist lang... gestern war schon besser, waren einige oben


----------



## Dutshlander (10. September 2018)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mach mal lieber Tittenbilder, wie bei Dir üblich


Bildchen sind alle


----------



## Roc-Ker (3. Oktober 2018)

Wie sind denn die Trails auf Haniel?Komme ich da zusammen mit meinem fast 7 Jährigen Sohn runter?
Fahre sonst immer auf der Halde Norddeutschland.

Jetzt wollten wir mal auf die Halde!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Oktober 2018)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Trails auf Haniel?Komme ich da zusammen mit meinem fast 7 Jährigen Sohn runter?
> Fahre sonst immer auf der Halde Norddeutschland.
> 
> Jetzt wollten wir mal auf die Halde!


Geht klar  Halde bzw. S-Line ist im besten Zustand


----------



## Roc-Ker (3. Oktober 2018)

Super .

Wo muß man denn da Parken um am besten zur S-Line zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Oktober 2018)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Super .
> 
> Wo muß man denn da Parken um am besten zur S-Line zu kommen?


Alle Wege führen nach oben


----------



## Roc-Ker (3. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar.Und wenn man oben ist findet man die Strecken?


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (3. Oktober 2018)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Alles klar.Und wenn man oben ist findet man die Strecken?


Am besten parkst du auf dem Schotterparkplatz nähe watzup. Die Strecken sind bei dem grünen Container.
Wenn ihr auf der Halde Norddeutschland klar kommt passt Haniel auch, da kann man alles umfahren


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2018)

verblüfft und total erschrocken war ich gewesen, als ich die Tage oben auf den Strecken *watzup* Leihbikes mit Typen OHNE Helm aufm Kopp fahren gesehen habe !  

kann doch echt nicht sein ?


----------



## phoxxx (12. Oktober 2018)

Die Jungs und ich haben uns mal einige Stunden auf der Halde an zwei Tagen verteilt ausgetobt.

viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Holland (12. Oktober 2018)

Top gemacht!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2018)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Die Jungs und ich haben uns mal einige Stunden auf der Halde an zwei Tagen verteilt ausgetobt.
> 
> viel Spaß damit!


Absolut genial... wir alle haben euch beiden sehr viel zu verdanken. auch die Filme Macher haben super Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Paddy_G (12. Oktober 2018)

Wooooow 
Super Video ! Die Halde und euch mal
sowas von genial in Szene gesetzt !
Respekt, war heute seit langen auch da!
Feiner Berg im Pott. 

Das Wetter und die Strecken waren traumhaft! 
 

Gruß und sonnige Ausfahrt allen am
Wochenende


----------



## Karsten_Bot (13. Oktober 2018)

jaa, sehr geiles video, danke fürs Zeigen, bekomme direkt Lust auf die Halde, denke ich bin heut nchmittag paar Stündchen dort...


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (13. Oktober 2018)

Am 21. wird da oben bestimmt Tabularasa sein. Watzup hat da ne Veranstaltung bei sich ! Speiseeis Teststand und ein paar Aussteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten_Bot (13. Oktober 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Am 21. wird da oben bestimmt Tabularasa sein. Watzup hat da ne Veranstaltung bei sich ! Speiseeis Teststand und ein paar Aussteller.



...und danach sieht die Sline wieder gerupft aus, weil jeder Hinz und Kunz da mit blockierenden Hinterreifen testet....:-(


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2018)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> ...und danach sieht die Sline wieder gerupft aus, weil jeder Hinz und Kunz da mit blockierenden Hinterreifen testet....:-(


jo


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2018)

zur Zeit wieder eine reinste Staubwüste da oben... 

*Kurze Frage hat wer von euch einen PM/PM Adapter für eine 200´ter Scheibe über ?*


----------



## Milsani (15. Oktober 2018)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zur Zeit wieder eine reinste Staubwüste da oben...
> 
> *Kurze Frage hat wer von euch einen PM/PM Adapter für eine 200´ter Scheibe über ?*


Mir hat’s gefallen war am Sonntag zum ersten Mal dort. Schöner Spot  und man sieht bei Sonnenuntergang sogar den Leuchtturm von Egmont...

M.


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (16. Oktober 2018)

Milsani schrieb:


> Mir hat’s gefallen war am Sonntag zum ersten Mal dort. Schöner Spot  und man sieht bei Sonnenuntergang sogar den Leuchtturm von Egmont...
> 
> M.


Egmond aan zee ? Da sind aber noch ein paar Leuchttürme dazwischen.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Oktober 2018)

Fernsehturm von Wesel... dann ist aber auch Schluss.


----------



## Der Toni (16. Oktober 2018)

Bei gutem Wetter kannste sogar die Pommesbude in Callantsoog sehen.☝️


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Oktober 2018)

Visionen oder fatamorganas sind typische Erscheinungen für das viele einatmen von haldenstaub


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (17. Oktober 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter kannste sogar die Pommesbude in Callantsoog sehen.☝️



Und wenn der Wind günstig steht die Schafe auf Texel bölken hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroMic (17. Oktober 2018)

Den Fernsehturm in Düsseldorf habe ich auch schon mal bei weiter Sicht entdecken können, aber n Leuchtturm?!


----------



## Master_A (18. Oktober 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Und wenn der Wind günstig steht die Schafe auf Texel bölken hören.


Jo, und Sonntach war einfach so'n Tach. 
Wat unsere wunderschöne Halde nich alles so mit uns macht....


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2018)

^ jo... wie Dutsh schon sagte, liegt wohl am Staub !


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (18. Oktober 2018)

Master_A schrieb:


> Jo, und Sonntach war einfach so'n Tach.
> Wat unsere wunderschöne Halde nich alles so mit uns macht....



Nah- und Fernerholungsgebiet in einem !


----------



## Roc-Ker (19. Oktober 2018)

Möchte morgen das erste mal zur Halde.Auf der Halde Haniel Webseite gibt es drei verschiedene Parkplätze um diese ins Navi einzugeben.
Welcher Parkplatz ist denn der sinnvollste um am schnellsten mit dem Bike nach oben zu kommen?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2018)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Möchte morgen das erste mal zur Halde.Auf der Halde Haniel Webseite gibt es drei verschiedene Parkplätze um diese ins Navi einzugeben.
> Welcher Parkplatz ist denn der sinnvollste um am schnellsten mit dem Bike nach oben zu kommen?


Parkplatz Halde Haniel Kleekamp  
Siehe Google Maps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roc-Ker (19. Oktober 2018)

Jo, gefunden.Fahrzeit 24 Minuten.Vielleicht sieht man ja morgen den ein oder anderen von hier auf der Halde.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2018)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Jo, gefunden.Fahrzeit 24 Minuten.Vielleicht sieht man ja morgen den ein oder anderen von hier auf der Halde.


gute Fahrt 
Ich bin wieder Sonntag oben


----------



## Karsten_Bot (20. Oktober 2018)

werde wohl auch Sonntag nachmittag wieder auf Haniel sein. HEute fahre ich zur Halde Hoppenbruch.


----------



## Roc-Ker (20. Oktober 2018)

Erstemal auf Haniel geschafft.Hat Bock gemacht!


----------



## Noklos (20. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank auch hier nochmal für das rege Teilen und Liken des letzten Videos.... Das nächste muss dann wohl bald folgen...

Vielleicht sieht man sich morgen oben


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (28. Oktober 2018)

Ist das da hinter Ikea und Thyssen der Leuchtturm von Egmond ?


----------



## Milsani (28. Oktober 2018)

***Torbinio*** schrieb:


> Ist das da hinter Ikea und Thyssen der Leuchtturm von Egmond ?
> Anhang anzeigen 788743


Nee, der is mehr rechts

M.


----------



## Der Toni (28. Oktober 2018)

In Egmond gibbet gar kein Leuchtturm. Kann also nur ne Fata Morgana sein....


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Oktober 2018)

Immer dieses „halb wissen“
https://www.vvvhartvannoordholland.nl/tdi/print.asp?menu=1040_000006_000000_001526&step=003227


----------



## Der Toni (28. Oktober 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Immer dieses „halb wissen“
> https://www.vvvhartvannoordholland.nl/tdi/print.asp?menu=1040_000006_000000_001526&step=003227


Selber halbwissend   Der Leuchtturm is in Egmond aan Zee. Und von dem kannst du nur im Dunkeln das Leuchtfeuer vonner Halde aus seh'n.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Oktober 2018)

https://nl.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vuurtoren_J.C.J._van_Speijk


----------



## OneWheeler (29. Oktober 2018)

Horizont bei 2m Höhe etwa 6km Sicht.
Auf der Halde je nach Richtung und Höhe über dem Meer zwischen 40 und 50km
für die die mehr wissen wollen
http://www.mittelmeer-reise-und-meer.de/info/entfernungsrechner-horizont.php


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Oktober 2018)

Hmmmm..... interessiert mich eigentlich nicht so.


----------



## Christer (30. Oktober 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hmmmm..... interessiert mich eigentlich nicht so.



Mich aber schon. 

Wenn Du den Usern in diesem Thread schon "Halbwissen" vorwirfst, dann poste doch auch bitte auch Links zu Webseiten die von den meisten Usern in diesem Forum gelesen werden können. Deine niederländischen Links interessieren mich eigentlich nicht so...


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Roc-Ker (3. November 2018)

Ist morgen Mittag jemand auf der Halde?Wollte so gegen Mittag los.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2018)

wir waren Donnerstags und am Samstag oben, leider hat sich mein Neffe gestern auf dem *Steilen Stück *der S-Line den Fuß gebrauchen und musste ins Krankenhaus, hat einen halben Tag gedauert bis wir ihn unterm Röntgen hatten


----------



## Roc-Ker (4. November 2018)

Oh Mann scheiße, hört sich nicht so gut an.Dann mal gute Besserung.

Sind gerade zurück.War zum Teil ganz schön matschig.Hier auf der S-Line  (oberer Teil).


----------



## Der Toni (7. November 2018)

Gestern auf Haniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. November 2018)

Krass... was ein Licht


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Dezember 2018)

So, die Zeche ist zu... Mal sehen was jetzt passiert.  
Glück auf !


----------



## TitusLE (23. Dezember 2018)

Bin gerade auf dem Weg dorthin, um das mal zu checken ..


----------



## DR_Z (23. Dezember 2018)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Gestern auf Haniel


Hi Toni,
das ist wohl das Foto des Jahres 
Um wieviel Uhr hast du das gemacht?
Glückwunsch DR_Z


----------



## jsunny (21. Januar 2019)

Gestern war es gegen 17:00-18:00 ganz schon glatt und rutschig auf der s-line, gerade ab dem Einstieg im den steilen unteren Bereich. Hat auch heftig geglitzert und mich hat zweimal hingelegt. Oder stelle ich mich nur an und muss üben oder Spike Reifen aufziehen. Aber was mache ich dann wenn es richtig glatt wird ;-}.


----------



## OneWheeler (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein kleiner Hinweis zu einem CC Rennen auf unserer Halde.
https://www.haldenkoenig.de/weitere-events/challenge-halde-haniel.html
Anmeldung ist anjetzt möglich die Startplätze sind begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IKhujand (18. Februar 2019)

gestern war Saisoneröffnung


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (20. Februar 2019)

Man, war das voll!


----------



## Master_A (27. Februar 2019)

Obacht auf der Mettwurst. 
Irgendjemand scheint mächtig Spaß zu haben, dicke Ballermänner u.ä. mitten auf dem Trail zu platzieren. Wir haben das schon paar mal beiseite geräumt, aber es wurde an verschiedenen Stellen immer wieder was neues hingelegt.


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (1. März 2019)

Master_A schrieb:


> Obacht auf der Mettwurst.
> Irgendjemand scheint mächtig Spaß zu haben, dicke Ballermänner u.ä. mitten auf dem Trail zu platzieren. Wir haben das schon paar mal beiseite geräumt, aber es wurde an verschiedenen Stellen immer wieder was neues hingelegt.



Auch auf anderen Abfahrten, deren Namen ich nicht kenne. So z. B. Kreuzweg rauf, am Kreuz links (nicht Mettwurst), bis zur Wiese, Abfahrt links, beginnt mit steilem Stein.


----------



## Roc-Ker (30. März 2019)

Wie sieht es auf Haniel aus,alles befahrbar?Wollten morgen hin.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2019)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Wie sieht es auf Haniel aus,alles befahrbar?Wollten morgen hin.


Scherz , oder ?


----------



## Ronin1984 (4. April 2019)

Die S-Line ist super befahrbar. War gestern Abend noch da. Der neue Streckenabschnitt direkt am Anfang ist super (Lob an die Jungs)


----------



## Ronin1984 (8. April 2019)

Jemand heute Abend auf der Halde unterwegs? Wollte so gegen 18:30Uhr nochmal hin


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2019)

Ronin1984 schrieb:


> Jemand heute Abend auf der Halde unterwegs? Wollte so gegen 18:30Uhr nochmal hin


komm gerade von da !


----------



## Herr_Schmidt (13. April 2019)

Am Freitagmorgen waren Arbeiter mit schwerem Gerät wie Bagger und Traktor samt Rüttelplatte am Kreuzweg und vor dem Kreuz unterwegs.
Vermutlich bessern sie die Hauptwege für die Osterfeiertage aus, da sie über den Winter doch recht ausgewaschen waren.
Trotzdem wäre ein wenig Zurückhaltung unsererseits vielleicht nicht verkehrt. Wäre traurig, wenn die S-Line und andere Abfahrten in ihren aktuellen Zuständen und Ausmaßen wieder eingeebnet würden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneWheeler (17. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei vielen Halden und somit auch bei der Halde Haniel könnte sich bald was bewegen.
https://gruene-im-rvr.de/konzepte-fuer-rag-halden/

Nun wäre es sinnvoll, wenn der RVR aus der Bevölkerung Anfragen erhält das die Halde Haniel für das MTB unverzichtbar ist.
Denn die Halde Haniel ist seit Jahrzehnten ein beliebter Treff und Zielpunkt für das MTB fahren.
Seit 2004 versuchten Verein eine legale Strecke auf der Halde zu etablieren.

_*Wollen wir was bewegen, müssen auch wir uns regen.*_
Was können wir selber aktiv tun.
Wer mag fragt mal hier an und meldet den Bedarf an.
Tel.: 0201.2069.430
Mail: [email protected]
Wer mag nimmt auch gleich die Politik mit ins  Boot
Die Oberbürgermeister der Städte Bottrop und Oberhausen.
https://www.bottrop.de/politik/stadtspitze/oberbuergermeister/ob_tischler.php
https://www.oberhausen.de/de/index/...rbuergermeister/steckbrief_daniel_schranz.php

danke und helft mit
onewheeler


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juli 2019)

tach auch an die urgesteine. ich melde mich zurück... 

...zumindest ums nochmal zu versuchen sofern meine müden knochen das mitmachen...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> tach auch an die urgesteine. ich melde mich zurück...
> 
> ...zumindest ums nochmal zu versuchen sofern meine müden knochen das mitmachen...


Hy, ja... sind noch alle unterwegs,  Verabredet wird sich mittlerweile in WhatsApp Gruppen, und solange die S-Line "unberührt" ist/bleibt schreiben hier nicht mehr so viele. 
Aber schön das du wieder da bist


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...Verabredet wird sich mittlerweile in WhatsApp Gruppen...



leider das übliche... versuch mich von WA etwas abzusplitten, zuviel mist erlebt



KHUJAND schrieb:


> Aber schön das du wieder da bist



abwarten, aber danke. denke, wird das nix mehr, geht entweder das bike in den verkauf oder die teile. totes kapital sozusagen.


----------



## Hordak (21. Juli 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> leider das übliche... versuch mich von WA etwas abzusplitten, zuviel mist erlebt
> 
> 
> 
> abwarten, aber danke. denke, wird das nix mehr, geht entweder das bike in den verkauf oder die teile. totes kapital sozusagen.



Und watt machse dann hier?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Juli 2019)

vorwarnen, das demnächst ne mobile streckensperrung auf den trails unterwegs ist ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> vorwarnen, das demnächst ne mobile streckensperrung auf den trails unterwegs ist ;-)


"Eigentlich" bist du sehr schnell,  hast aber immer langsame Räder gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Juli 2019)

ich war auf den "schnellen" rädern nie schneller... wenn ich gleiche zeiten auf trails mit nem singlespeed-dirthardtail habe wie mit nem DH fully... stimmt da was nicht... der fahrer nämlich.


----------



## phoxxx (23. Juli 2019)

Mach dir mal weniger Gedanken über Zeiten und Leistung. Fahr einfach mal aus Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juli 2019)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Mach dir mal weniger Gedanken über Zeiten und Leistung.



steht eh hinten an... daran merkt man aber gut, wo das limitierende glied in der kette ist.



phoxxx schrieb:


> Fahr einfach mal aus Spaß!



genau um den gehts auch... stellt sich das nicht ein, brauch ich mit dem ganzen garnichtmehr neu anfangen.


----------



## OneWheeler (23. Juli 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> steht eh hinten an... daran merkt man aber gut, wo das limitierende glied in der kette ist.
> 
> 
> 
> genau um den gehts auch... stellt sich das nicht ein, brauch ich mit dem ganzen garnichtmehr neu anfangen.


Du Training braucht Zeit und Downhill und Trails Übung.
Du musst Geduld haben und dich langsam steigern.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juli 2019)

das is mir auch klar... ob dabei am ende aber auch spass auf der "haben" seite steht, ist mir wichtiger als gute fahrergebnisse... stellt sich das nicht ein, bringt es jedoch nix.


----------



## Holland (30. Juli 2019)

Falls noch jemand nach den richtigen Reifen für die aktuellen Streckenbedingungen sucht: 
Ich habe ein Fatbike im Bikemarkt stehen....


Gruss
Holland


----------



## Marksbo (6. August 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo der beste Startpunkt ist um die trails auf der Halde zu erkunden ?

Grüße aus Bochum


----------



## phoxxx (6. August 2019)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo der beste Startpunkt ist um die trails auf der Halde zu erkunden ?
> 
> Grüße aus Bochum


Such mal bei google Maps:
Parkplatz Halde Haniel (Kleekamp) 
dort kannst du den Kreuzweg "hoch" fahren/schieben. Aber dort bitte nicht runterfahren bzw. daneben die Trails nutzen, sondern nur die auf der anderen Seite, wenn du oben angekommen bist. Gibt zu häufig Ärger mit Fußgängern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (6. August 2019)

alternativ geht auch der Schotter Parkplatz gegenüber von WatzUp


----------



## TitusLE (6. August 2019)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Gibt zu häufig Ärger mit Fußgängern.


Den normalen Kreuzweg runter? Also den breiten Weg?
Da habe ich noch nie Ärger gehabt. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich immer darauf an, wie man da runter und an den Fußgängern vorbei bretzelt.


----------



## phoxxx (6. August 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Den normalen Kreuzweg runter? Also den breiten Weg?
> Da habe ich noch nie Ärger gehabt. Kommt aber wahrscheinlich immer darauf an, wie man da runter und an den Fußgängern vorbei bretzelt.


Natürlich nicht... 
Er fragte nach Trails, also nehme ich an das er runter auch Trails fahren will... nur dann nicht die am Kreuzweg....


----------



## TitusLE (6. August 2019)

Ok.
Dann Trails am Kreuzweg...das meint die direkte, quasi gerade Verbindung von oben runter? Auch da ist mir noch kein blöder Kommentar untergekommen. Da sind mir natürlich schon einige Male Fußgänger entgegen gekommen. Aber die sind dann zur Seite getreten, ich habe freundlich gegrüßt und mich bedankt und bin dann weiter gefahren. Ich halte diesen Trail auch eher für einen MTB-Trail. Mit der Meinung kann ich natürlich auch falsch liegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2019)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo der beste Startpunkt ist um die trails auf der Halde zu erkunden ?
> 
> Grüße aus Bochum


such/frag oben nach dem grünen Container 



Holland schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand nach den richtigen Reifen für die aktuellen Streckenbedingungen sucht:
> Ich habe ein Fatbike im Bikemarkt stehen....
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo du ein Last hast, gibst du alle anderen Bikes ab ?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. August 2019)

Achtung S- Line ist wieder fremd Umgebaut worden,  einige Stellen sind schwer zu befahren... 
Es sind Immer wieder die gleichen ahnungslosen Typen, die dort wild bauen.
Wenn ihr diese Leute seht,  nehmt ihnen die Schüppen ab.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. August 2019)

Auf dem Bild ist einer davon (Bild ist nicht von mir) 
Der andere heißt Jan und ist aus Osterfeld.


----------



## Holland (17. August 2019)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du ein Last hast, gibst du alle anderen Bikes ab ?



Könnte man meinen. Das Glen macht mir superviel Freude. Aber anders als bei Dir bleiben die Nicolais alle im Bestand. Gerade das Pinion kommt wieder gross raus, wenn die Tage kürzer und die Trails schlammiger werden. Das Fette gebe ich her, wenn jemand es zu nem guten Kurs haben möchte.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## ZeroCool25 (1. November 2019)

Such noch Anschluss, fahrt ihr noch oder Winterpause ?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2019)

Die Halde ist für mich zu weit... Aber welche Pause? Die Saison dauert exakt 365 Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroCool25 (1. November 2019)

Das sehen leider nicht alle so  
Komme aus Dorsten und suche noch gleichgesinnte


----------



## EarlyUp (1. November 2019)

Ich mache auch keine Winterpause. Fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad. Obwohl die Halde nicht weit weg ist, bin ich da selten anzutreffen.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2019)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Ich mache auch keine Winterpause. Fahre jeden Tag mit dem Rad. Obwohl die Halde nicht weit weg ist, bin ich da selten anzutreffen.


Das freut mich sehr das du so viele fährst... 
Aber wenn du da nicht unterwegs bist,  brauchst du auch hier nicht zu schreiben.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2019)

ZeroCool25 schrieb:


> Das sehen leider nicht alle so
> Komme aus Dorsten und suche noch gleichgesinnte


Wir fahren so ziemlich alle und auch sehr häufig auf der Halde. 
Mittlerweile verabreden wir uns nur noch in unserer WhatsApp Gruppe,  deshalb schreiben wir hier weniger als sonst


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2019)

Schöne Grüße


----------



## ZeroCool25 (1. November 2019)

cool ich freu mich


----------



## KHUJAND (1. November 2019)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Die Jungs und ich haben uns mal einige Stunden auf der Halde an zwei Tagen verteilt ausgetobt.
> 
> viel Spaß damit!


Beste Vid das ich gesehen habe... immer wieder super, die S-Line


----------



## ZeroCool25 (1. November 2019)

geil gemacht, wenn man bedenkt das es da  auch nicht so viel gibt 
Also zu mindestens vor 10 Jahren


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. November 2019)

da hat sich extrem viel getan in den letzten 10 jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (2. November 2019)

Ja, wir haben zum Glück ein paar sehr talentierte Streckenbauer.??


----------



## Tenny (7. November 2019)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben zum Glück ein paar sehr talentierte Streckenbauer.??


Moin, wollte gern am Sonntag mal vorbei schauen, seid ihr ein Verein, oder darf dort jeder fahren? Und sind die Stecken wie im Hoppenbruch ausgeschildert? hast du oder sonst wer eine Empfehlung wo ich am besten parken kann?
HAt evtl. noch jemand Bock Sonntag zu fahren, und könnte so eine art guiding machen?
Gruß Christian


----------



## Der Toni (7. November 2019)

Christian,  wenn du bei Google Maps 
Parkplatz Halde Haniel (Kleekamp)
eingibst, hast du den richtigen Parkplatz. 
Dann den Kreuzweg hoch und zum grünen "Feuerwachcontainer". 
Ob ich Sonntag fahre, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen....wenn ja, melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Tenny (7. November 2019)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Christian,  wenn du bei Google Maps
> Parkplatz Halde Haniel (Kleekamp)
> eingibst, hast du den richtigen Parkplatz.
> Dann den Kreuzweg hoch und zum grünen "Feuerwachcontainer".
> Ob ich Sonntag fahre, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen....wenn ja, melde ich mich nochmal.


Top, Danke Dir!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. November 2019)

Ich denke, das wir Sonntag auch oben sind.


----------



## Exc450 (12. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Mountainbikegemeinde  an dem steilen Stück in der DH wurde der Weg beigearbeitet, das bedeutet, dass die Zufahrt ins steile Stück nun über eine Stufe "gehopst" werden muss. Es gibt in dem steilen Stück min. 3 Fahrvarianten die durchaus machbar sind und die ich heute auch probiert habe und ich kann euch garantieren, wenn ich das hin bekomme, können das auch alle anderen. Weiter gibt es wohl nach am Ende einen "kleinen" Ausgangssprung der problemlos zu springen und zu umfahren ist. Und Leute denkt bitte daran, dass immer mit Fussgängern, Kindern und Tieren zu rechnen ist! Wir müssen stets  aufpassen und Rücksicht nehmen und wenn wir Fussgänger ansprechen hat dies in einem ordentlichen Tonfall zu geschehen! Ich weiss ich habe hier nichts zu sagen, aber die Saison geht jetzt los und für uns alle steht wie immer viel auf dem Spiel. Viele Grüße und Hals und Bein bruch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. März 2020)

Paar Fotos vom letzten Samstag


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2020)

Absolut geile Fotos


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. März 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Absolut geile Fotos



Danke,werd jetzt am Wochenende nochma hin?✌


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Danke,werd jetzt am Wochenende nochma hin?✌


Jo, bin Sonntach auch oben


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. März 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Jo, bin Sonntach auch oben



Ich wohl eher Samstag,Sonntag hab ich(eher meine Frau?)schon was anderes vor.

Dir dann viel Spaß am Sonntag,aber wie is das eigentlich da mit Fußgängern,war ja am Samstag nur mit dem Hardtail da und musste schon aufpassen,bin den Kreuzweg runter und da war ne zügige Abfahrt nich möglich,gibbet da nen Weg runter ohne Fußgänger und Hunde den man mit nem Hardtail fahren kann?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2020)

auf keinen Fall den Kreuzweg runter  dort ist Fußgänger Zone  
Die S Line fahren wir ! 


KHUJAND schrieb:


> klick-->


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. März 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> auf keinen Fall den Kreuzweg runter  dort ist Fußgänger Zone
> Die S Line fahren wir !



Hab ich gemerkt?

S Line geht auch mit Hardtail klar?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Hab ich gemerkt?
> 
> S Line geht auch mit Hardtail klar?


Klar


----------



## Walsumer1980 (12. März 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Klar



Ok,dann guck ich mir das ma an✌


----------



## Shredschreck (17. März 2020)

traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. März 2020)

Shredschreck schrieb:


> traurig...


Bringt "hier" garnix... du musst die Jungs vor Ort ansprechen.


----------



## Roc-Ker (2. Mai 2020)

Wie sieht es matschmäßig immoment auf der S-line aus?War jemand heute oder die letzten Tage oben?Wollen warscheinlich morgen hin.

Jemand morgen da?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2020)

das wird nach dem regengussmarathon heute da wohl gut matschig sein. die letzte woche wäre da wohl besser gewesen (ausser halt der viele staub)


----------



## Roc-Ker (2. Mai 2020)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das wird nach dem regengussmarathon heute da wohl gut matschig sein. die letzte woche wäre da wohl besser gewesen (ausser halt der viele staub)



Hat es heute dort viel geregnet?Wohne im Kreis Wesel,hier kamen nur ein paar Tropfen runter.
Da es die letzten Wochen zu trocken war kann der Boden das Wasser auch schlecht aufnehmen.


----------



## EnduroMic (2. Mai 2020)

War gestern oben. Fand die Bedingungen perfekt. Matsch hielt sich absolut in Grenzen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Mai 2020)

Roc-Ker schrieb:


> Hat es heute dort viel geregnet?Wohne im Kreis Wesel,hier kamen nur ein paar Tropfen runter.
> Da es die letzten Wochen zu trocken war kann der Boden das Wasser auch schlecht aufnehmen.



war selber nich direkt vor ort, wohne jedoch bottrop stadtmitte... hier ging so ziemlich die welt unter... mehrfach...


----------



## Roc-Ker (3. Mai 2020)

Werden dann wohl nächstes Wochenende auf Haniel sein.Heute geht's auf die Halde Rheinpreussen.Da sind auch ein paar nice Trails und ist umme Ecke.

Vielleicht sieht man den einen oder anderen nächstes Wochenende  (Samstag ) auf der S-line.


----------



## piilu (3. Mai 2020)

Ist Haniel nicht generell gesperrt?


----------



## Roc-Ker (3. Mai 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Ist Haniel nicht generell gesperrt?



Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (30. Mai 2020)

piilu schrieb:


> Ist Haniel nicht generell gesperrt?


Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## piilu (30. Mai 2020)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?


Nen Kollege hat mir erzählt da wäre so was neues in der Luft Coroner oder so heißt das glaub ich


----------



## jsunny (31. Mai 2020)

Ne Haniel ist offen, sehr offen sogar war heute recht voll aber wenig Biker. Dafür waren 2 Motorräder oben. Die haben da doch soweit ich weiß überhaupt nichts verloren.


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Juni 2020)

Heute ist wieder ein Rettungshubschrauber auf der Halde gelandet


----------



## Walsumer1980 (20. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder ein Rettungshubschrauber auf der Halde gelandet


Toll


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Juni 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder ein Rettungshubschrauber auf der Halde gelandet



sah aus als wenn er oben von dem plateau runter wollte... mit nem city bike.  

allgemein fiel mir aber auf das fast die hälfte der biker vor ort keinen helm auf hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2020)

wird am WE wohl ähnlich werde wie letztes WE. 
bin Sonntach oben


----------



## HeikeK (14. November 2020)

Die Halde Haniel ist gesperrt mit Gittern an den Hauptwegen und Schildern, zum Coronaschutz


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2020)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Die Halde Haniel ist gesperrt mit Gittern an den Hauptwegen und Schildern, zum Coronaschutz


Ja, leider... 
Totaler Schwachsinn


----------



## TitusLE (14. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Totaler Schwachsinn


Kein Schwachsinn. Da ist am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter Betrieb wie auf dem Rummelplatz. Ja, für dich mag es Schwachsinn sein, weil auf der S-Line nur ein paar bikder rumrollen.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Kein Schwachsinn. Da ist am Wochenende bei gutem Wetter Betrieb wie auf dem Rummelplatz. Ja, für dich mag es Schwachsinn sein, weil auf der S-Line nur ein paar bikder rumrollen.


Du brauchst mir nix erzählen


----------



## Arazi (19. November 2020)

Wäre wohl sinnvoller, am WE 1-2 Ordnungsbeamte abzustellen, als gleich die ganze Halde zu schließen. So erzeugt man nur noch mehr Unmut bei den Leuten bez. der Corona-Maßnahmen. Irgendwann müssen die Leute ja auch einmal raus...

Anderes Thema (auch wenn die Halde ja aktuell dicht ist): Habe erst seit ein paar Wochen ein MTB (Hardtail). Wie sieht das auf Haniel denn aus, gibt es dort "nur" die "S-Linie" oder auch noch andere Trails? Und lässt sich die S-Linie mit einem Hardtail bewältigen, wenn man noch fahrtechnischer Anfänger ist? Die Bilder machen auf jeden Fall was her.
Schöne Grüße,
Chris


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2020)

Chris,
hat uns  unser Corona Kabinett nicht einen Abstand von 1,50m befohlen ? 
im Beitrag #8.068 habe ich ein Foto hochgeladen dort sind min. 5-10m zur nächsten Person, und dieser Tag war einer der meist frequentierten seit meinen mittlerweile 26 Jahren Halde Haniel.

zu den Trails: ich würde dir raten erst mal vorsichtig die S-Line zu fahren 
Es gibt schon ein paar  Trails dort oben, aber nichts für Anfänger !

Gute Fahrt


----------



## freetourer (19. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ...
> hat uns  unsere* diktatorische Regierung *....


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. November 2020)

Wie lange ist die Halde denn noch dicht, oder kann man dieses WE wieder hoch?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2020)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die Halde denn noch dicht, oder kann man dieses WE wieder hoch?


war doch nur vorübergehend gesperrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


>


Das Forum ist viel schöner mit  freetourer auf der Ignore - Liste.


----------



## Arazi (19. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war doch nur vorübergehend gesperrt



Angeblich nicht, zumindest lt. Stadt Bottrop: https://www.bottrop.de/coronavirus/...ungen-krisenstab-haelt-vorerst-daran-fest.php

Aber danke erst einmal für die Ausführungen. Ich hatte das eigentlich so aufgefasst, dass die S-Linie die schwierigere sei. So aber werde ich sie mir einmal anschauen und vorsichtig testen...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Aber danke erst einmal für die Ausführungen. Ich hatte das eigentlich so aufgefasst, dass die S-Linie die schwierigere sei. So aber werde ich sie mir einmal anschauen und vorsichtig testen...


 Auf der S-Line wirst du sehr gut klar kommen, macht irre Spaß 

Chris welches Bike fährst du ?


----------



## EnduroMic (19. November 2020)

Ich dachte das hier ist ein MTB Forum und keine Polit-Diskussion-Plattform 🙄

s-line ist nach den normalen Wegen wohl die einfachste Möglichkeit, mit dem MTB wieder nach unten zu kommen. Vor allem wenn man sich an den Gabelungen links hält. Ansonsten finde ich den Trail, der den Kreuzweg abkürzt, auch noch ziemlich anfängertauglich, allerdings kommen hier permanent Fußgänger entgegen, sodass dieser eher etwas für wenig frequentierte Tage ist.


----------



## Arazi (19. November 2020)

@KHUJAND Vitus Sentier.


----------



## olsche (19. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Das Forum ist viel schöner mit  freetourer auf der Ignore - Liste.


Ignorieren aber deinen Beitrag editieren!
Super...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2020)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich den Trail, der den Kreuzweg abkürzt, auch noch ziemlich anfängertauglich, allerdings kommen hier permanent Fußgänger entgegen, sodass dieser eher etwas für wenig frequentierte Tage ist.


und genau diese Wege sollten von uns Bikern NICHT befahren werden... 
dadurch gibt es immer wieder Konflikte !


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Ignorieren aber deinen Beitrag editieren!
> Super...


Ja... hab noch mal nachgedacht und dann in die Tasten gehauen !   

Super... ne.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (19. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und genau diese Wege sollten von uns Bikern NICHT befahren werden...
> dadurch gibt es immer wieder Konflikte !



Isso,bin beim ersten Mal auch den Kreuzweg ein Stück gefahren und das gab nur böse Blicke, muss ja nich sein😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (19. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Ja... hab noch mal nachgedacht und dann in die Tasten gehauen !
> 
> Super... ne.


Wollte schon an Dir zweifeln....


----------



## EnduroMic (19. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und genau diese Wege sollten von uns Bikern NICHT befahren werden...
> dadurch gibt es immer wieder Konflikte !


Korrekt. Aber bei einem Nightride ist eh fast niemand mehr oben, da ist der Trail ne witzige Geschichte. Durch die Lampen schönes Tunnel-feeling.


----------



## Arazi (19. November 2020)

Nightride? Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich da bei Tageslicht heile runterkomme... 😂


----------



## Arazi (20. November 2020)

@KHUJAND Wie sieht es denn jetzt dort aus, also ganz im Ernst: Lt. WAZ-Bericht von heute bleibt es vorerst bei den Sperrungen. Ansonsten wäre ich nämlich an diesem WE gerne einmal zur Halde Haniel gefahren...

p.s. "Interessant" finde ich die Tatsache, dass es wohl einige Bürger waren, die die Stadtverwaltung zum Handeln aufgefordert hätten. Da fehlen einem die Worte. Busse voll, aber Halden dicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> @KHUJAND Wie sieht es denn jetzt dort aus, also ganz im Ernst: Lt. WAZ-Bericht von heute bleibt es vorerst bei den Sperrungen. Ansonsten wäre ich nämlich an diesem WE gerne einmal zur Halde Haniel gefahren...
> 
> p.s. "Interessant" finde ich die Tatsache, dass es wohl einige Bürger waren, die die Stadtverwaltung zum Handeln aufgefordert hätten. Da fehlen einem die Worte. Busse voll, aber Halden dicht...


meine güüüüüte... wo warste den ganzen sommer   
Chris, sorry ich habe keine ahnung,- ich weiß auch nicht wie die ticken ! 
meiner meinung nach völlig absurd, und mit (den zahlreichen) dümmsten entscheidungen in dieser corona pandemie


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

info: Halde Haniel ist noch zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arazi (21. November 2020)

Danke für die Info! Im Sommer hatte ich noch kein MTB. Nach einem Bikepark-Besuch in Willingen musste eins her. Bei der Corona-Lage schwierig. Deshalb bin ich erst seit Herbst an den WE unterwegs. Den Haniel-Trail kannte ich bislang noch nicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Danke für die Info! Im Sommer hatte ich noch kein MTB. Nach einem Bikepark-Besuch in Willingen musste eins her. Bei der Corona-Lage schwierig. Deshalb bin ich erst seit Herbst an den WE unterwegs. Den Haniel-Trail kannte ich bislang noch nicht...


Möchte nicht unhöflich sein,  du warst im Bikepark Willingen,  und kaufst dir danach ein Hardtail


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2020)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hier ist ein MTB Forum und keine Polit-Diskussion-Plattform



wenn die politik einem da reinschlägt um z.b. seine strecken zu fahren sollte man dennoch drüber diskutieren ob auf einem so weitläufigen areal wie der halde haniel mit den doch eher starken winden eine infektion überhaupt möglich ist. laut unseren "experten" heisst es ja, man soll für luftaustausch sorgen, dies hat man definitiv auf der halde. das man direkt ein ganzes areal absperrt zeigt uns, das man panisch nach jedem grashalm greift. überall wird dicht gemacht, gastro wird trotz teils teuer umgesetzter konzepte mit dem strick um den hals in die ecke gestellt während man im öffentlichen nahverkehr nahezu keinerlei verpflichtungen hat (in den fahrzeugen der DB z.b. gelten zwingende abstände nur fürs personal), oder man geht in die kirchen, welche natürlich auch absolut lebensnotwendig sind. sorry, aber gastro zu begründen, man könne auch daheim essen und trinken... beten geht dort genauso gut. weiterhin werden unsere kinder in den schulen einem bedeutendem risiko ausgesetzt und keiner reagiert trotz scharfer kritik. langsam aber sicher hat diese pandemie einen unangenehmen nebengeschmack, der zeigt, wie sehr die bevölkerung doch gelenkt wird. heute noch ists vllt nur halde haniel, morgen könnte es z.b. in unserem fall der ganze wald sein (so brechend voll wie es an den wochenenden dort ist würds mich nicht wundern). das sich da hysterische bürger bei der stadt melden wundert mich ebenfalls nicht unbedingt, da es immer wieder die typischen "nachbarn" gibt, die dir mit einer uhr und dem gesetzbuch zeigen, wieviel macht sie doch ausüben können. denunzianten gab es schon immer, scheint für manche hobbylose wohl der ausweg aus ihrem tristen dasein zu sein.


----------



## EnduroMic (21. November 2020)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wenn die politik einem da reinschlägt um z.b. seine strecken zu fahren sollte man dennoch drüber diskutieren ob auf einem so weitläufigen areal wie der halde haniel mit den doch eher starken winden eine infektion überhaupt möglich ist.


KHUJAND hat seinen Beitrag nachträglich geändert. Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf den dort nun nicht mehr lesbaren Satz. 
ansonsten finde ich es vollkommen ok, über die Sperrung einer ganzen Halde als zweckmäßige Maßnahme zu diskutieren. Tatsächlich musste ich vor der Sperrung oft beobachten, wie sich Menschenansammlungen +10 gebildet haben, während ich bewusst alleine oder mit max. einer Begleitperson dort unterwegs war.
Eine Kontrolle der aktuellen Auflagen durch das Ordnungsamt wäre wohl sinnvoller gewesen, als direkt das komplette Areal zu schließen.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

+10, das ist absolut gelogen...schämst du dich nicht so zu lügen


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

Meine Meinung vertrete ich zu 100% , hatte nur Angst gesperrt zu werden,  deshalb habe ich mein Zitate abgeändert,  es ändert aber nix an meiner tatsächlichen Meinung...


----------



## EnduroMic (21. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> +10, das ist absolut gelogen...schämst du dich nicht so zu lügen


Nächste Mal mache ich ein Bild für dich 😉


----------



## locke_lancelot (21. November 2020)

Da die Haniel ja zu ist, waren wir heute an der Hoppenbruch. 
Die Idee hatten wohl mehrere, die komplette Schnellstraße stand voll mit Autos. Will hoffen die Haniel ist bald wieder los 😭


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

EnduroMic schrieb:


> Nächste Mal mache ich ein Bild für dich 😉


Ich glaube du musst mit nix erzählen... ich fahre seit 26 Jahren MTB auf der Halde,  das Foto welches ich jetzt zeige da ist der mindest Abstand min. 5-10 Metern zum anderen, und das war mit Abstand der vollste Tag den ich jeh dort oben erlebt habe... 
Also bitte.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

Hier bitte... wo siehst du da +10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arazi (21. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Möchte nicht unhöflich sein,  du warst im Bikepark Willingen,  und kaufst dir danach ein Hardtail



Bin dort zwar heile runtergekommen, habe aber gemerkt, dass es an der Fahrtechnik mangelt. Darum habe ich mir erst einmal ein gebrauchtes, aber gut erhaltenes Hardtail gekauft um 1. zu üben und 2. zu sehen, ob MTB langfristig überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Und für unsere Halden dürfte es wohl langen. Bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Bin dort zwar heile runtergekommen, habe aber gemerkt, dass es an der Fahrtechnik mangelt. Darum habe ich mir erst einmal ein gebrauchtes, aber gut erhaltenes Hardtail gekauft um 1. zu üben und 2. zu sehen, ob MTB langfristig überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Und für unsere Halden dürfte es wohl langen. Bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden.


Gutes Argument... 

Aber in den meisten Fällen kommt man davon nicht mehr los...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. November 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Meine Meinung vertrete ich zu 100% , hatte nur Angst gesperrt zu werden,  deshalb habe ich mein Zitate abgeändert,  es ändert aber nix an meiner tatsächlichen Meinung...



manchmal wird man hier auch einfach gesperrt, weil man sich verteidigt, während die verursacher fröhlich weiter bashen können. ist leider so. daher bin ich hier auch kaum noch aktiv und hab einen grossteil meines bildercontents entfernt.



EnduroMic schrieb:


> Nächste Mal mache ich ein Bild für dich 😉



du meinst wie sie alle kuscheln miteinander und knutschen? 

mal ehrlich unter uns, wer sich an den abstand nicht hält, vorallem bei den bikern, hat in meinen augen eh einen an der waffel. wobei ich denke, das aufgrund des starken windes dort eine manifestation von viren in der luft eh eher absurd klingt.


----------



## Holland (22. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Bin dort zwar heile runtergekommen, habe aber gemerkt, dass es an der Fahrtechnik mangelt. Darum habe ich mir erst einmal ein gebrauchtes, aber gut erhaltenes Hardtail gekauft um 1. zu üben und 2. zu sehen, ob MTB langfristig überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Und für unsere Halden dürfte es wohl langen. Bislang bin ich sehr zufrieden.


Fortschritte werden sich rasch einstellen. Ich habe da noch ein Haniel-erprobtes Nicolai Fully im Markt...

Gruss
Holland


----------



## Dumens100 (25. November 2020)

Halde ist wieder offen


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2020)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Halde ist wieder offen


DANKE !  .

trotzdem DEPPEN ! ! !  
*(war reine Schikane das ganze) *


----------



## piilu (25. November 2020)

Morgen dann Flashmob?


----------



## HeikeK (28. November 2020)

Hat aber als Warnschuss gewirkt. Ganz so grosse Gruppen wie sonst haben wir heute nicht gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. November 2020)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Hat aber als Warnschuss gewirkt. Ganz so grosse Gruppen wie sonst haben wir heute nicht gesehen.



viele werdens vermutlich auch noch nicht mitbekommen haben, das wieder offen ist oder fahren woanders.

evtl sollte man busse und bahnen auch mal sanktionieren, vllt werden die dann auch mal leerer... die logik hinter den maßnahmen erschliesst sich mir immer noch nicht, der konsens passt einfach nicht.

btw, stadtgarten und stadtwald war heute brechend voll. (zick zack ballernde radfahrer, spaziergänger, etc)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11242 (13. Dezember 2020)

Wollte mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht machen und etwas appellieren. War heute vor Ort.

Die S-Line und Umgebung ist bei jetziger Witterung so gut wie unfahrbar. Was da an Matsch anliegt... au weia! Man findet zwar irgendwie einen Weg über die Line, aber trailschonend ist was anderes. 

Dankt bitte den ehrenamtlichen Trailbauern und fahrt momentan woanders... wir machen den Jungs nur unnötig Arbeit.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2020)

danke für die Info, aber das wissen die meisten !


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Dezember 2020)

Rotbach Trail ist gut fahrbar


----------



## Deleted 11242 (14. Dezember 2020)

Den kenne ich nicht. Vielleicht wäre das mal einen Ausflug wert...
Wie ist die Schwierigkeit? Gerne auch per PN!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2020)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Den kenne ich nicht. Vielleicht wäre das mal einen Ausflug wert...
> Wie ist die Schwierigkeit? Gerne auch per PN!


Der Rotbach Trail ist ca. 5 Bike Minuten von der Halde weg. 
Ist ein flacher Trail im Wald der sich den Bach entlang schlängelt.
Auch gut mit einem Enduro fahrbar.
Super an heißen Tagen wenn es auf der Halde unerträglich ist, kann man den Rotbach Trail sehr schön fahren.
Und in diesen Tagen auch, wenn es auf der Halde nicht mehr geht.


----------



## piilu (14. Dezember 2020)

Wirklich berg ab gehts da nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (14. Dezember 2020)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Möchte nicht unhöflich sein, du warst im Bikepark Willingen, und kaufst dir danach ein Hardtail


naja, in willingen komme ich mit meinem Hardtail auf der DH klar. und besser als kein Rad


----------



## Nuke2 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

der Kollege Khujand hat mich gebeten hier ein Bild zu posten.
Das hier ist der Rotbach Trail


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2020)

danke


----------



## Holland (16. Dezember 2020)

Den Trail gilt es für non-locals in diesem Thread einmal richtig einzusortieren.

Es gibt keine Abfahrten, das ist ein XC Abschnitt, den man mit vielen kurzen Sprints und viel Speed aber recht spassig durchsurfen kann. Nicht wirklich ein Singletrail, da überwiegend breitgetreten. Hier und da sind verschieden Linien möglich. Technisch auf der Singletrailskala unterhalb S1.

An Wochenenden meist übervölkert, besonders gerne von Hundeclubs. Flüssiges Flitzen geht da eher nur entweder sehr früh oder sehr spät.

Ob sich die Anfahrt für nicht-locals lohnt? Hm... wohl eher nicht


Gruss
Holland


----------



## HeikeK (20. Dezember 2020)

Holland schrieb:


> Ob sich die Anfahrt für nicht-locals lohnt? Hm... wohl eher nicht


Sehe ich genauso, aber wenn man z.B aus Richtung Essen, GE, Bottrop kommt, kann man den Rotbachtrail nett in eine Tour einbauen. Hier z.B in Verbindung mit Zeche Zollverein.


----------



## Saci (24. Dezember 2020)

Moin in die Runde - bin mit meiner Freundin auf "Heimaturlaub" bei ihrer Mutter in Oberhausen und wir wollten ne kleine/wettergerechte Runde Radfahren hier (Enduro) - nen Tip für ne kurze, gute Runde hier in OB?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## EnduroMic (24. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell kann man da nichts richtig empfehlen, die Trails auf Haniel sind derart schlammig, dass es keinen Spaß macht, dort zu fahren. Man macht zudem die Trails kaputt, wenn man bei den Verhältnissen dort fährt :-/


----------



## Saci (24. Dezember 2020)

Okee, schade.. dann werden die Räder wohl sauber bleiben (müssen)


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Dezember 2020)

Falls wem über die Feiertage langweilig wird..


----------



## Der Toni (1. März 2021)

Das macht doch Hoffnung:








						Olympia-Bewerbung mit der Halde Haniel
					

Bürger sollen über Olympia-Bewerbung entscheiden




					www.bottrop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (1. März 2021)

Wurde doch schon nach


Der Toni schrieb:


> Das macht doch Hoffnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde doch schon an Australien vergeben


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2021)

Der La5chet, die Lauchnummer  wollte sich doch darum kümmern/bemühen.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (1. März 2021)

Nee vergeben noch nicht,a ber das IOK hat esagt dass Brisbane der klare Favorit ist. Ich finde es unglaublich, dass da Millionen reingesteckt werden sollten, falls Olympia kommt, aber für die zig Biker die auf Haniel fahren wird die Strecke noch nicht einmal legalisiert! Da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch! und eine Bürgerbeteiligung holft da sicher auch cniht weiter


----------



## chilla13 (1. März 2021)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das macht doch Hoffnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olympia 2032 findet mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in Brisbane statt.


----------



## piilu (1. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Nee vergeben noch nicht,a ber das IOK hat esagt dass Brisbane der klare Favorit ist. Ich finde es unglaublich, dass da Millionen reingesteckt werden sollten, falls Olympia kommt, aber für die zig Biker die auf Haniel fahren wird die Strecke noch nicht einmal legalisiert! Da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch! und eine Bürgerbeteiligung holft da sicher auch cniht weiter


Ich glaube das liegt nicht unbedingt am Geld sondern eher am bürokratischen  Mumbo jumbo siehe RS1


----------



## chilla13 (1. März 2021)

Hoppenbruch wurde ja seinerzeit für Olympia 2012 mit einer Strecke versehen. Muss so um 2000 gewesen sein. Davon ist heute auch nichts mehr übrig.


----------



## olsche (1. März 2021)

Na ja, Strecke ist etwas übertrieben... Die bestand damals aus diagonalen Verbindungen zwischen den Hauptwegen.... ( Und das war vor 2007 )


----------



## piilu (1. März 2021)

Doch bis vor kurzem war die sogar noch ausgeschildert z.b der uphill von der Freeride nach oben auch der jetztige table im bikepark war eigentlich ein doppelwobbel und ein Teil davon


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. März 2021)

bei so olympia strecken rechne ich eher mit xc-strecken mit viel uphill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (1. März 2021)

Damals fand ich die Strecke gut, aber das ist lange her. Was ich damit sagen wollte: selbst eine Olympiabewerbung (oder eine Ausrichtung) ist kein Garant für den dauerhaften Unterhalt einer Strecke. Sieht man ja auch an London, Rio, etc. Zudem waren die Rennstrecken immer unattraktiv, weil auf maximale Verwertbarkeit für TV- Bilder Rücksicht genommen wurde. Da darf dann kein Baum zuviel in der Landschaft stehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2021)

Hoffentlich macht Hoppenbruch bald wieder auf...damit sich das wieder verteilen kann. 
Am Wochenende war es wirklich wie im Bike Park auf der S-Line.
Sogar einige Holländer waren da


----------



## chilla13 (1. März 2021)

Ist momentan doch überall Hottentottenflachrennen. An einem Wochenende in die Haard zu fahren grenzt an Idiotie.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2021)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ist momentan doch überall Hottentottenflachrennen. An einem Wochenende in die Haard zu fahren grenzt an Idiotie.


Wat binich froh wenn CentrO wieder aufmacht.


----------



## piilu (1. März 2021)

Ich glaub das wird noch dauern


----------



## Andyderrue (2. März 2021)

chilla13 schrieb:


> Ist momentan doch überall Hottentottenflachrennen. An einem Wochenende in die Haard zu fahren grenzt an Idiotie.


Hallo erstmal 
im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht. War am Sonntag in der Haard. Ich sag mal, von 08:00 bis 10:00 ging es. Dann wurd es Verrückt... 
Bin zur Zeit lieber ganz früh unterwegs, da kann ich noch Spaß haben. Sonst wird es echt schnell zu dem was ihr beschreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exc450 (4. März 2021)

Hallo, der Bereich auf der DH nach dem Steinfeld kann jetzt nicht mehr geradeaus weiter gefahren werden. Sondern entweder leicht nach rechts "springen" oder links in den neuen Bereich. Das Steinfeld selber wurde auch vor ein paar Wochen umgebaut, also immer erst mal gucken. Auch am neuen Start der DH gibt es jetzt ein "Baumstammfeld",  kommt man nur schnell drüber, also Bemse auf. 
Auch wenn das eigentlich klar sein sollte, auf der Strecke ist immer mit Fußgändern, Kindern und Hunden zu rechnen! Also nicht rummoppern sondern abbremsen und die Leute durch lassen! Wir können nicht noch mehr Feinde gebrauchen und alle anderen haben auch das Recht sich da aufzuhalten.
Ich will jetzt hier keine Diskussion losbrechen warum etwas so oder so gebaut wurde, einfach hinnehmen oder woanders fahren. Und Finger weg von Strecken mit denen man nichts zu tun hat! Einfach fahren und freuen....
So Leute genug gelabert, ich wünsche euch einen schönen Start für die neue Saison


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2021)

Danke,  sehe ich ähnlich... aber ich denke nicht das DU uns hier irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln erklären musst.  
Geh damit zur u. 15 Fraktion und sprich mit denen. 

Dir auch nen guten Start in die Saison.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (4. März 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Danke,  sehe ich ähnlich... aber ich denke nicht das DU uns hier irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln erklären musst.
> Geh damit zur u. 15 Fraktion und sprich mit denen.
> 
> Dir auch nen guten Start in die Saison.


Du glaubst gar nicht, wievielen Erwachsenen Menschen man dies Verhaltensregeln eintrichtrn muss, und das nicht nur einmal. Letztes Wochenende auf Hoppe wurde drei MTB´lern auf der Freeride erklärt, dass die Strecken gesperrt seine. 10 Minuten später fahren die uns beim Bauen an der Hühnerleiter fast über den Haufen, stoßen fast ein neues MTB um und behauptenn, sie wissen ja nicht, dass die Strecken gesperrt wären, da hätte an genau diesem Streckenabschnitt kein Hinweis gestanden.... wir haben nur noch mit den Köpfen geschüttelt... soviel zum Them  "erklär das der U15 Fraktion", die sind meist einsichtiger als vermeindlich Erwachsene.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Danke,  sehe ich ähnlich... aber ich denke nicht das DU uns *hier* irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln erklären musst.
> Geh damit zur u. 15 Fraktion und sprich mit denen.
> 
> Dir auch nen guten Start in die Saison.


Karsten, ich habs nochmal verdeutlicht !


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, wievielen Erwachsenen Menschen man dies Verhaltensregeln eintrichtrn muss, und das nicht nur einmal. Letztes Wochenende auf Hoppe wurde drei MTB´lern auf der Freeride erklärt, dass die Strecken gesperrt seine. 10 Minuten später fahren die uns beim Bauen an der Hühnerleiter fast über den Haufen, stoßen fast ein neues MTB um und behauptenn, sie wissen ja nicht, dass die Strecken gesperrt wären, da hätte an genau diesem Streckenabschnitt kein Hinweis gestanden.... wir haben nur noch mit den Köpfen geschüttelt... soviel zum Them  "erklär das der U15 Fraktion", die sind meist einsichtiger als vermeindlich Erwachsene.


hast Recht !  
aber solche Begegnungen der dritten Art  kennen alle zu hauf


----------



## Karsten_Bot (5. März 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hast Recht !
> aber solche Begegnungen der dritten Art  kennen alle zu hauf


Also ist es doch notwendig.....


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Also ist es doch notwendig.....


Immer !


----------



## Karsten_Bot (5. März 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Immer !


Ich mein dass er darauf hinweist.... Die Trails sind nun mal leider Wege die von jedermann benutzt werden dürfen


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Ich mein dass er darauf hinweist.... Die Trails sind nun mal leider Wege die von jedermann benutzt werden dürfen


Ja...Ich weiß was du meinst  
Aber ich denke du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (5. März 2021)

Denk ich auch, deshalb bin ich so verwirrt, viele andere bestimmt auch, dachte du klärst uns auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Denk ich auch, deshalb bin ich so verwirrt, *viele andere* bestimmt auch, dachte du klärst uns auf.


aha


----------



## Karsten_Bot (5. März 2021)

Es besteht scheinbar kein Interesse zu erklären was Khujand meinte als er schrieb, dass man hier nicht darauf hinweisen muss freundlich gegenüber Fußgängern zu bleiben...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Es besteht scheinbar kein Interesse zu erklären was Khujand meinte als er schrieb, dass man hier nicht darauf hinweisen muss freundlich gegenüber Fußgängern zu bleiben...


lass uns mal oben treffen, dann erklär ichs dir ! 
in der Zeit suchst du bitte meinen Wortlaut wo ich geschrieben habe, das man nicht freundlich zu Fußgängern etc. sein sollte.


----------



## Karsten_Bot (5. März 2021)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lass uns mal oben treffen, dann erklär ichs dir !
> in der Zeit suchst du bitte meinen Wortlaut wo ich geschrieben habe, das man nicht freundlich zu Fußgängern etc. sein sollte.


Du hast doch geschrieben:
*"Danke,  sehe ich ähnlich... aber ich denke nicht das DU uns hier irgendwelche Verhaltensregeln erklären musst.  
Geh damit zur u. 15 Fraktion und sprich mit denen. "*
und das bezog sich auf den Post von Exc450, der geschrieben hatte, dass man bi Fußgängern ncht rummoppern soll...

Können uns leider im Moment oben nicht treffen da ich nen Daumen gebrochen habe


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2021)

Karsten_Bot schrieb:


> Können uns leider im Moment oben nicht treffen da ich nen Daumen gebrochen habe


Gute Besserung 👍


----------



## Karsten_Bot (6. März 2021)

Danke


----------



## TypaufderArbeit (6. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit, hat einer von euch zufällig Tokens für'n Superdeluxe über die er verkaufen würde? Möchte nicht zum gefühlt 400. mal mit dem Auto irgendwo hin oder den großen Gelben fahren lassen.


----------



## fntms (10. November 2021)

Moin, kann mir jemand einen kurzen Überblick über die Anzahl der Strecken und deren Charakteristik auf der Halde Haniel geben?


----------



## Noklos (10. November 2021)

Moin,

insgesamt 3 Strecken, die gut befahrenen werden können, vorhanden:

1x Flowige Line mit Sprüngen und ein paar Abzweigungen
1x Downhill mit Steinfeldern
1x bergaborientierte, enge, schnelle enduro strecke

Viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DumDum (28. Dezember 2021)

Mahlzeit, etwas Off topic die Frage, aber weiß einer was mit BergAb los ist? Hat Markus zu gemacht?


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Dezember 2021)

DumDum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, etwas Off topic die Frage, aber weiß einer was mit BergAb los ist? Hat Markus zu gemacht?


Jo.


----------



## Paddy_G (29. Dezember 2021)

DumDum schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, etwas Off topic die Frage, aber weiß einer was mit BergAb los ist? Hat Markus zu gemacht?


Ja leider und auch schade! Tut mir für Markus auch verdammt leid, menschlich 1a!!!  
Wenn ich mir so den ein und anderen Store Besitzer dagegen anschaue.


----------



## fntms (29. Dezember 2021)

Besteht der Untergrund der Trails auf der Halde Haniel eigentlich auch aus dem klassischen Schlick, der einem schnell die Reifen zuklebt? Ich war letztens mal in Moers auf der Halde mit dem Geleucht und das war schon krass: die Reifen sahen aus wie leckere Schoko-Donuts


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Dezember 2021)

fntms schrieb:


> Besteht der Untergrund der Trails auf der Halde Haniel eigentlich auch aus dem klassischen Schlick, der einem schnell die Reifen zuklebt? Ich war letztens mal in Moers auf der Halde mit dem Geleucht und das war schon krass: die Reifen sahen aus wie leckere Schoko-Donuts


Ja so ist es... eigentlich unfahrbar.  
Besonders schlimm,  wenn es Nachts gefroren war, und tagsüber auftaut.


----------



## Noklos (29. Januar 2022)

Moin zusammen,
Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann morgen auf der Halde fleißig sein, es steht die nächste Müll-Sammelaktion an:





__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Für alle ohne Facebook: Beginn ab 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am China Restaurant. Müllsäcke, Handschuhe und Greifer werden in geringen Mengen durch die wbo zur Verfügung gestellt.

Volle Müllsäcke werden am Parkplatz wieder abgestellt und von dort Anfang der Woche von der wbo eingesammelt:

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja morgen 👍🏼🚲🏔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (30. Januar 2022)

Wahre Haldenhelden 👍


----------



## ubertot (30. Januar 2022)

Falls noch jemand Ski oder Autoreifen braucht …



Ich fand die Aktion schön. Aber mich regt sowas immer auf … was geht in den Leuten vor? Ich nehme an, die meisten Besucher der Halde sind relative Locals. Man müllt sich doch die eigene Umgebung zu. Und jedem fällt mal ein Tempo aus der Hose, aber was mal da alles findet


----------



## Exc450 (12. Februar 2022)

Hey, es hat Veränderungen auf der Dh gegeben, also vielleicht erstmal drüber schauen....  Wünsche allen einen guten baldigen Saisonstart


----------



## FFH-biker (7. März 2022)

Die Pfähle auf der Halde Haniel wurde zum Teil abgesägt.....








						Halde Haniel in Bottrop: Unbekannte sägen Totems ab
					

Fünf Totems sind auf der Halde Haniel abgesägt und den Hang hinuntergeworfen worden. Das Kunstwerk ist schwer beschädigt, die Empörung ist groß.




					www.waz.de


----------



## ubertot (7. März 2022)

FFH-biker schrieb:


> Die Pfähle auf der Halde Haniel wurde zum Teil abgesägt.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da fährt man nachts mit der Kettensäge auf die Halde um ein paar bunte Holzplanken abzusägen… kannste dir nicht ausdenken


----------



## piilu (7. März 2022)

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn davon noch ein Video auf socialmedia auftaucht


----------



## HeikeK (7. März 2022)

Soll wohl Sonntagmorgen zwischen 08:30 und 11:00 Uhr passiert sein


----------



## Pleitegeier (11. März 2022)

Oh man wie armselig. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass nicht am gleichen Tag noch die Trails mit gleichem Gerät freigeschnitten wurden.


----------



## Django83 (11. März 2022)

Paddy_G schrieb:


> Ja leider und auch schade! Tut mir für Markus auch verdammt leid, menschlich 1a!!!
> Wenn ich mir so den ein und anderen Store Besitzer dagegen anschaue.


Kann ich nur bestätigen! Tiptop und auch immer für ein Quätschken neben dem fachlichen zu haben.

Und ohne ihn und seinen Laden fehlt mir leider jetzt eine Anlaufstelle für mein dort gekauftes GT.


----------

